# NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Neu: Die 10 Gebote, Post 5334



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Exclusiv bei NobLorRos: NCIS*
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/76018-noblorros-support-shop-wir-modden-alles-ob-ihr-wollt-oder-nicht-raumschiff-noblorros-staffel-2-post-5001-a-517.html#post5015306*

*NobLorRos hat Weihnachten gerettet!!!! Die reine Wahrheit auf Seite 155, Post 1546!!*
*NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 155*​

*Die neue Serie auf PCGHX: Raumschiff NobLorRos!*​*Folge 7,Seite 211, Post 2105* 

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1419095-post2105.html* 
*Folge 6, Seite 188, Post 1875 NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 188* 
*Folge 5, Seite 169, Post 1682 NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 169* 
*Folge 4, Seite 163, Post 1621 **NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 163* 
*Folge 3, Seite 160, Post 1593 **NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 160*
*Folge 2, Seite 158, Post 1579**NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 158*
*Folge 1, Seite 157, Post 1579**NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 158*
*NobLorRos in Texas, Seite 49,Post 490* *NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 49* 
*Die nächste NobLorRos Zeitreise, Seite 52, Post 517* *NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363 - Seite 52* 



*Herzlich willkommen im Support-Bereich von NobLorRos*​
*Vertraut uns nicht, denn wir wissen nicht, was wir tun!*​

*Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit, erfolgreiche Fernmodding-Zerstörungen, ähhh, Fernmodding-Erfolge zu posten und zu bewundern. Natürlich kommt auch allerhand kultivierter Blödsinn zum Vorschein.*​
*Unsere größten Erfolge sind in den Tagebüchern von Rosstaeuscher, derLordselbst und von Nobbi77 zu bewundern.* *Natürlich wollen wir auch unseren Werbefachmann GodTake nicht vergessen!* 


*Aber Vorsicht: Das Lesen unserer Tagebücher gefährdet Ihre Hardware!*​
*Mittlerweile haben wir genug Erfolge, so dass wir diese hier posten können.*​
*Das Beste: Wir betreiben Fernmodding auf höchstem Niveau.*​
*-Spinnt Ihre Wasserkühlung?*​
*-Streikt Ihr Auto?*​
*-Ihre Schwiegermutter kommt zu Besuch?*​
*-Ihr Chef hat Blähungen in Ihrem Büro?* 

*-Sie bekommen Fehlermeldungen, die nicht mal Bill Gates*​*erwartet hätte?* 

*-Sie haben gesalzene Rechnungen von uns, defekte*​*Hardware und eine Panne jagt die nächste?* 

*Da sehen Sie es!*​
*Sie kommen nicht um uns herum, denn wir waren schon da!*​
*Das Zauberwort heisst Perfektion!*​
*Wir kriegen alles Kaputt, von der Wakü, dem Notebook bis zur Ehe!*​
*Sie haben einen unliebsamen Nachbarn?*​

*Schicken Sie ihm einfach den Link zu unseren Tagebüchern und der Fahrstuhl, in dem er steckt wird ferngemoddet!* 

*Voodoo-Puppen waren gestern!*​
*NobLorRos, der Feind jeder Hardware besucht auch Sie!*​
*Hier können Sie natürlich prüfen lassen, ob Ihre Hardwarepanne von uns ausgeht oder ob Sie einfach nur schusselig sind.*​
*Eine Rechnung schicken wir natürlich trotzdem!*​
*Hiermit ist der Pannen, ähhhh, Support-Thread feierlich eröffnet!*​


**​


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jaa geil, bitte moddet meine CF Treiber ich bruach die 9.9 und nen takt von 860mhz und 1100mhz, fettes merci dafür^^


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Unfähigkeit hat nicht nur einen Namen,*
*hier der Beweis für das stetige Anwachsen blinder Zerstörungs-,ähhh, Modding-Wut:*
*Unsere Mitarbeiter des Monats, in ferngemoddeter Reihenfolge:*​ 
Wird nach dem EINJÄHRIGEN GEBURTSTAG neu erstellt...in etwas geänderter Form






Lieber Ole88, ist doch total einfach: Die Version aufrufen, mit einem Edding auf deinem TFT die neue Versionsnummer aufmalen und im Hintergrund mit dem gewünschten Takt Beethovens 9. abspielen. Nach drei Stunden mit diesem Krach ist dir jede Framerate egal und dein TFT kannst du dann auch getrost wegwerfen.

Das macht dann 768,43€ zzgl. 233,77 Versand mit DHL (kommt eh an der falschen Adresse an)


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die Grafik ganz oben ist nicht zu sehen 



			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich stotter es dann in 6000 raten ab


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ups, Rosstaeuscher hat die Grafik ferngemoddet....

So, Fehler behoben. (Ist ja eigentlich nicht unser Job)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich stotter es dann in 6000 raten ab



Nein !!!

Mit 6000 Raten sind wir nicht einverstanden....5999 wären noch OK....

Und wenn Du nicht zahlst, dann schicken wir Dir unser Inkasso Unternehmen Gebr. Klitschko auf den Hals....



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ups, Rosstaeuscher hat die Grafik ferngemoddet....
> 
> So, Fehler behoben. (Ist ja eigentlich nicht unser Job)



Ausnahmsweise mal nicht...

Ich war gerade noch mit meiner Sig beschäftigt, die Du per Fernmodding abgeschossen hattest....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich modde gerade godtakes`s Bett....


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ups, Rosstaeuscher hat die Grafik ferngemoddet....
> 
> So, Fehler behoben. (Ist ja eigentlich nicht unser Job)



es ist nicht euer Job dafür zu sorgen das im eigenen Artikel die Grafiken richtig angezeigt werden? War ja sicher beabsichtigt 

aber jetzt geht ja alles


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Natürlich....und unser Werbefachmann wurde auch ferngemoddet....aber das fehlende R kommt morgen.....aus dem Urlaub zurück
Himmel, sind wir unfähig


----------



## derLordselbst (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich kann von mir selbst sagen, dass ich für das Fernmodden besonders gut geeignet bin, durch meine berufliche Vorerfahrung:

Früher habe ich gegen eine geringe Gebühr durch telefonisches Handauflegen geheilt.


----------



## godtake (4. November 2009)

Ich arbeite auch mit Handauflegen. Allerdings habe ich mich auf Brustvergrößerungen spezialisiert

Und wieder ein erfolgreiches Fernmodding:

Das Toilettenpapier von Angela Merkel!

Der Erfolg liegt auf der Hand.......

Hier isch das R hier isch das R hier isch das R 

Also Los, ihr Knachel, und viel Spass damit ^^

PS: Lass mein Bett in Ruhe! Das hab ich mir heut redlich verdient! Aber Danke für s Laptopmodding, von gestern auf heut überhitzt er nur noch und dreht Dauer mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl

(Zitat Schatzi: "Ey, das nervt ja voll".....ACH!)


PS: Das Rosane mag ich besonders, passt irgendwie zum Fred....


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Genial, super!Spitze!

Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich gerade meinen Pocket-PC gemoddet habe....
Casio Cassiopeia by NobLorRos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist wahre Qualität....


----------



## godtake (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hm...klutten hat meinen Post mit 2 anderen zusammengelegt, Grund: 3-fach-Posting? Ich glaub da hat sich jemand von den vielen gleichen Profilbildern ablenken lassen?

Hiermit nehme ich von folgenden Aussagen Abstand:
_"Ich arbeite auch mit Handauflegen. Allerdings habe ich mich auf Brustvergrößerungen spezialisiert
Und wieder ein erfolgreiches Fernmodding:
Das Toilettenpapier von Angela Merkel!
Der Erfolg liegt auf der Hand......."_
So etwas würde mir nie über die Tastatur kommen 

Ein Verdacht macht sich breit....ferngemoddeter Klutten?


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LOL, jep, wir modden auch Moderatoren 

Hiermit übernehme ich die zwei verschobenen Posts 

Nun, mit den Profilbildern haben wir ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
1. Ohne Usernamen
2. Persönliche Bilder mit nur einem Namen
3. Alle User erhalten dieses Profilbild zur persönlichen Freude der Moderatoren


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also das beste Fernmodding wäre, wenn alle User das selbe Bild hätten aber ich glaub das können wir den armen Moderatoren dann doch nicht antun. Ansonsten bin ich von euren Fernmodding Aktionen verschont geblieben aber mal schauen was passiert wenn ich heute Nachmittag mit der Stichsäge die Ausschnitte für mein neues PC Gehäuse mache.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Versägte Ausschnitte? Das ist doch mein Part

Hehe, du wirst zufrieden sein! Liegt der Erste Hilfe Kasten griffbereit?

Mach dir keine Sorgen, den moddet GodTake.....

Und nimm gleich Sägeblätter aus der derLordSelbst-Edition......


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja erste Hilfe Kasten liegt bereit. Und für den Notfall steht auch noch die meinige zur Verfügung (die hat eine Medizinische Ausbildung). 

Ja die LordSelbst-Edition soll sagenhaft gut sein. Die werd ich natürlich gleich ausprobieren. Und ich hoff ich versäge mich nicht sonst muss ich wieder Holz bestellen.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das Holz kannst du dir günstig bei GodTake bestellen, sein Bett ist überraschenderweise zusammengebrochen und da hat er etwas Holz über....


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ok, na dann werd ich mich im Notfall an ihn wenden. Ich hoff er ist beim Bett zusammenbruch nicht zu hart mit dem Schädel aufgeschlagen.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Support-Abteilung:
*
Hier mal ein paar FAQs, damit ihr häufig gestellte Fragen schneller nachlesen könnt.

*1. Moddet Ihr auch bei gesellschaftlichen Minderheiten?*
Wir modden ausschließlich nur bei Personen mit geregeltem Tagesablauf, einer adäquaten Schulbildung und geregelten wirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen.
Kurz gesagt: Somit JA

*2. Moddet ihr auch Aldi-PCs?*
Leider nein, die sind ja schon ab Werk gemoddet.....

*3. Moddet Ihr auch Haustiere?*
Nein, aber wir modden *MIT* Haustieren.
Beispiele:
TFT-Urinmodding in die wichtigen elektronischen Bauteile. Besonders beliebt sind hier nagelneue HD-taugliche Geräte in unserem persönlichen Bestand und Notebooks...
Casebemalungen in Uringelb und persönlicher Duftnote...
Falltests von Tastaturen und Mäusen durch hardwarebegeisterte Katzen und Hunde
Hitzetot durch verstopfte Lüfterfilter mit Katzenhaaren
Und nicht zu vergessen kleine, wichtige Bauteile, die durch tatkräftige tierische Unterstützung als Spielzeug benutzt werden...

*4. Versendet ihr nur mit DHL?*
Ja, nur DHL erfüllt die strengen Mitarbeitermoddingauflagen.

*5. Moddet ihr auch Special Effects in Filmen?
*Natürlich, zu sehen in allen Produktionen von Uwe Boll

*6. Gibt es Expressmodding?
*Natürlich, nachzulesen in allen Tagebüchern, wenn etwas heiss erwartet wird und dann doch nicht funktioniert.

*7. Habt ihr auch Großkunden?*
Wart ihr schon mal in eurem Rathaus? Dann wisst ihr, was ich meine...
Und natürlich Microsoft...

*8. Das ist ja alles totaler Blödsinn hier!
*Natürlich ist alles hier ernst gemeint


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@nobbi

Du drehtst ja richtig auf....


Ich habe aber auch noch einen Fernmodding Erfolg der letzten Tage zu melden....

Ferngemoddet wurde am letzten Samstag meine Heizung im Haus....

Letzten Freitag war der Kundendienst der Hersteller Firma da, da mein Heizungsdealer nicht mehr weiter wußte, und am Samstag morgen um 5 Uhr Früh knallte es ganz laut und das war es dann mit meiner Heizung....

Exitus...

Der Monteur behauptete doch darauf hin auch noch, er hätte alles richtig zusammen gebaut...

Meine Familie wärmt sich im Moment an meinem Prozzi....

Schuld an diesem Excellenten Fernmodding kann eigentlich nur derLordselbst sein, da er unser Spezialist für Wasserkühlungen ist und meine Heizung in sein Spezialgebiet fällt....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jep, ich bin in Topform
Habe gerade meinen Video-Rrecorder gemoddet.....beim Putzen die Blende abgebrochen
Ich habe bisher eine nette Monatsstatistik vorzuweisen:
1 Pocket PC
1 Video-Recorder
1 Klimakompressor am Auto
1 fehlende Ersatzteillieferung (DHL-Mod)

Letzter Monat:
2 Notebooks
1 (billig-) Dremel

Aufs Jahr:
Eine komplette EDV-Ausrüstung eines mittelständischen Unternehmens


----------



## Nucleus (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Bislang habe ich Erfahrung sammeln können im:



Gesichter-Modden in 2 Versionen: Streicheln bis es blutet oder radikale Gesichtsumstrukturierung (Schnell und sicher)
Body-Pube-Modding, a.k.a. Körperhaar-Modding: Intim-, Gel und Dauerwelle-Modding, Haarerauf-Modding ist mit "Gesichter Modden" kombinierbar, Preis auf Anfrage
PKW-Modding: siehe radikale Umstrukturierung (schnell und sicher)
Gehirnwäsche-Modding: Crash Course in Brain Surgery
Dokument-Modding: egal ob Dokument oder Urkunde, ich Photoshoppe alles!
Wie siehts aus, reicht meine bisherige Erfahrung (auf eine Auflistung meiner ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten wie z.B. Gläubigen - Modding: Atheismus FTW! u.a. habe ich ebenso verzichtet wie auf Aushilfstätigkeiten) für ein Bewerbungsgespräch in Eurem visionären Unternehmen?

Bitte bedenkt bei Eurer Antwort das Gesichter - Modding...!


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*argl* *grmbl* Wer war das! Wer hat meine Stichsäge fergemoddet. Voller Freude wollte  ich mich ans  Aussägen der Teile machen. Meine geliebte Stichsäge ausgepackt, angesteckt und eingeschaltet. Huch was ist das, plötzlich ist es finster. Sicherung ist gegangen. Gut Versuch an einer anderen Steckdose selbes Ergebnis. Na da wird wohl erst ne neue Stichsäge fällig. 
Na so komm ich wenigstens noch dazu in den nächsten Tagen ein Tagebuch zu meinem Casecon zu verfassen. Immerhin etwas.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Nucleus:

Nach diesen aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen können wir dir eine herrlich unterbezahlte Assistenzmodderstelle anbieten. 
Als Arbeitsvertrag kommt eine gemoddete Ausnutzvariante der DSDS-Teilnehmer zum Einsatz, bei dem dein komplettes Gehalt dann eh in unseren gierigen Händen verbleibt.

@ danger:
Haben wir dir zuviel versprochen?
Wir freuen uns, das du zufrieden bist.


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

îhr braucht katzenharre? ich liefer euch bergeweise katzenharre, und modde damit mal n paar cpu lukü


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hab ich irgend jemanden was getan ???

Ich wurde schon wieder Ferngemoddet....

Muss ich mir jetzt selber eine Rechnung schicken....


Aber mal der Reihe nach...

*Bericht: *
*Donnerstag, 05.11.2009 ca. 12.30 Uhr*

*Es begab sich das mein innerer Wecker rasselte und mir auf diese Perfide Weise mitteilen wollten, das ich Mittagspause habe...*

*Mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht verließ ich meine Büro und stieg in meinen Dienstwagen...*

*Ich hatte schließlich etwas besonderes vor, denn Heute ist ein besonderer Tag....*

*Das langersehnte Spiel "Stalker - Call of Prypiat" erscheint Heute und ich bin schon den ganzen Tag Nervös und voller Vorfreude darauf, das Game in meinen feuchten Fingern halten zu dürfen.....*

*Da ich im Nachbarort noch was zu tun hatte, beschloss ich, in dem dort ansässigen Expert Markt vorstellig zu werden...*

*Voller Vorfreude und vor Spannung kaum noch aushaltend, fuhr ich auf den Parkplatz und betrat das Edle Geschäft...*

*Ich bog rechts um die Ecke, stehe zitternd vorm Spiele Regal.....und greife ins Leere !!!*

*Kein Spiel zu finden...*

*Auch mein flehen, an den von mir Hastig herbeigezerrten Mitarbeiter der Spiele Abteilung konnte meine Not nicht lindern....*

*Nachdem der Mitarbeiter mir mit einem Taschentuch noch meine Tränen getrocknet hatte, verließ ich Todtrauig die heiligen Hallen...*

*Zu allem Überfluss, wurde ich draußen auf dem kalten Parkplatz noch angeknurrt, was mich daran erinnerte, dass ich noch nichts gegessen hatte...*

*Also fuhr ich sichtlich geschockt ein Haus weiter zum Kaufland um den dort ansässigen Imbiss einen Besuch abzustatten, damit meine Gelüste befriedigt werden...*

*Gerade als ich mein Essen bezahlt hatte, viel mir wieder ein, das Kaufland eine große Multimedia Abteilung hatte...*

*Hoffnung keimte in mir auf und ich betrat mit gedämpfter Euphorie die besagte Abteilung...*

*Obwohl ich sämtliche Regale ausgeräumt hatte und jedes Spiel drei mal umdrehte....das begehrte Cover wollte mir nicht in meine Hände fallen....*

*Also verließ ich, des letzten Mutes beraubt, diese traurige Stätte...*

*Ich saß darauf hin eine ganze Weile in meinem Auto und überlegte, ob ich es wagen sollte...*

*Es bedarf einer Menge Mut und Selbstbewustsein den Laden zu betreten....aber was soll`s ??? Wie ich aus Gerüchten gehört habe, haben es andere auch schon geschafft....*

*Mit einem mulmigen Gefühl im Bauch, steuerte ich den Parkplatz an...kurz vor erreichen des Parkplatzes, wollte mein Fahrzeug den Dienst versagen, als ob es Ahnen würde was mir bevor stand...*

*Mit gutem zureden und dem Versprechen einer gründlichen Fahrzeugreinigung, schaffte es mein treues Gefährt, den Parkplatz unbeschadet zu erreichen...*

*Da stand ich nun vor den roten, doppelflügligen, sich automatisch öffnenden Türen .... es sah aus wie der Eingang zur Hölle....*

*Ich nahm meinen ganzen Mut zusammen und betrat den Media Markt....*

*Da irrte ich nun in dem Chaos von unaufgeräumten, durcheinandergewühlten Regalen voller, mit verschiedenen Preisen ausgestatteter gleicher Ware und verfluchte das ich mein Navi nicht mitgenommen hatte....*

*Doch ich hatte Glück....*

*Ich fand das Regal und sucht wieder besseren Wissen, die begehrte Ware....*

*NICHTS !!!*

*Auch ein am Boden kauernder, heulender, um sein Leben flehender Mitarbeiter, der aus einem Anfall von persöhnlicher Unachtsamkeit hinter einem hohen Regal hervorschaute und vor mir nicht schnell genug weglaufen konnte, hat meine geschundende Seele nicht befriedigen können...*

*In einem Anfall von Großmut ließ ich das wimmernde Bündel des Media Markt Mitarbeiters am Leben....es sind ja auch nur gescheiterte ehemalige DHL Mitarbeiter... und ich quäle keine Arme Kreaturen...der Mann ist schon bestraft genug, dort arbeiten zu müssen...*

*Wie in Trance trat ich die Heimreise zu meiner Arbeitsstelle an....*

*Ich hatte noch viel Zeit und in dem Moment, als ich auf das Gelände meiner Arbeitsstelle fahren wollte, ging ein Ruck durch meinen geschundenen Körper und in meiner angegriffenen Seele keimte wieder Hoffnung auf...*

*Mit Qualmenden Reifen fuhr ich auf den Hof von Expert im Ort wo ich arbeite....beide Expert Märkte gehören eigentlich zusammen, aber wer weiß ???*

*Ich betrat zitternd den Laden....*

*Aber was war das ???*

*Das Geschäft kam mir soll hell und freundlich vor.....*

*Überall sah man gut gelaunte Mitarbeiter, bereit den Kunden Ihre Wünsche zu erfüllen....*

*Schweißnass und mit zitternden Knien lief ich auf das Spieleregal zu...*

*Was war das ???*

*Ich meinte plötzlich Himmelsmusik zu hören und vier 4000 Watt Strahler waren auf einem Punkt im Regal gerichtet...*

*Das stand es....das Objekt meiner Begierde....*

*Fassungslos und mit offenen Mund nahm ich das Spiel aus dem Regal...ich musste mich kneifen, damit ich selber überzeugt war, das ich nicht träume...*

*Auf Knien rutschend, mit Tränen in den Augen und Huldigungen auf den Lippen an die Mitarbeiter dieses Himmelsgleichen Marktes, bezahlte ich das Spiel und verließ diesen Ort des Wohlbefindens...*

*Es wird doch noch ein schöner Tag....*

*Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, in letzter Sekunde, das Fernmodding zum Guten zu wenden....*

*ENDE*

Wenn jetzt einige glauben, der Rossi hat nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne, ist bescheuert, hat irgendein Kraut geraucht etc.​ 
So möchte ich denen mit folgenden Zitat aus derLordselbst seinem Tagebuch begegnen ...​ 
Das Zitat kommt von Danger23 und lautet:​ 
_*"Aber wer moddet ist ja sowieso alles andere als Vernünftig"*_​ 
_*Ich glaube, das erklärt alles...*_​ 
_*Mfg*_​


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

da hast du aber nochmal glück gehabt das der media ex dhl mitarbeiter nicht verstärkung gerufen hat, womöglich noch einen lehrling der mit dir auf die suche gehen sollte^^

zu geil danke


----------



## computertod (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wirkt euer Modding eigentlich auch rückwirkend?


----------



## Malkav85 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hab mal eben für Rossi ne "Hab-mich-lieb" Jacke bestellt


----------



## godtake (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@computertod:

Selbstverständlich. 
Noblorros Modding - The Supreme Art Of Modding Your PC - besteht eigentlich schon seit Jahrzehnten. Dummerweise hat erst ein Depp wie ich kommen müssen, um den Jungs zu sagen dass sie 
a) Ein Logo
b) Eine Werbekampagne
c) Jede Menge Alkohol
brauchen und das 
d) NICHT UMSONST UND OHNE RECHNUNG machen sollen 


...merkt doch sonst keiner was eigentlich los ist....tststs


----------



## computertod (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

kann es sein, dass ihr die server von ImageHack gemoddet habt?


----------



## godtake (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Logo, 
und die Sicherheitssysteme von SschülerVZ, Facebook, Telekom....

Unsere neue Werbekampagne:

Das Fantasy-Special: Sie zahlen 3 Modding-Arts von Noblorros, davon 1 für Sie und eines für ihren besten Freund. Aus.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wir modden doch eh alles, leider auch bei uns selbst:

Gut gelaunt wollte ich in einem Exzess sadistischer Art etwas Plexi sägen: Einfach, mit meiner neuen Dremel-Kreissäge und nur ein kleines Stück klaresPlexi und etwas L-Form..
Doch was ist geschehen?

Es kommt der Tag, da will die Säge sägen und es war heute.
Aber ich bin ein NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter und somit auch mit kleinsten feinmotorischen Arbeiten überfordert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Säge lag es nicht (solange derLordselbst sie nicht fernmoddet).

Mittendurch statt nur dabei und ganz weit weg von L-förmig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lösungsansatz:

Als erstes sich selbst Wert schätzen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens:
Für High-Tech geräte braucht man High-Tech-Hilfen.

Wir bei NobLorRos erstellen dann einfach gekonnt perfekte Hilfsmittel, um dämliche Mitarbeiter auf korrekte Arbeiten einzugewöhnen:

Hier die patentierte und mit 1.000.000 € bei Lloyds in London versicherte Sägebremse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit kann jeder Depp nun perfekt sägen.

Mittlerweile sind allein heute aus dem Forum schon 3471 Bestellungen eingegangen.
Und das Beste:

In der "Nobbi-Stop-Fan-Edition" bekommen sie noch ein buntes Gummibändchen für schlappe 120,-€ dazu!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eben für Rossi ne "Hab-mich-lieb" Jacke bestellt




Du bist wie eine Mutter zu mir....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Ihr seid schon länger im Geschäft?

Zitat: "Erster „_bug_“ am 9. Sept. 1945 um 15:45 Uhr: Eine Motte"
Wobei auch hier der Fehlerteufel - oder die unzuverlässige Geschichtsschreibung - zugeschlagen hat: anderswo wird 1947 genannt.....

(siehe auch bei Wikepedia)



computertod schrieb:


> wirkt euer Modding eigentlich auch rückwirkend?


Deine Frage dürfte damit beantwortet sein......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## weizenleiche (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Kann es sein das ihr irgendwie alle nen Kurzschluss habt? xD


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ AirKnight:

Hmm, jetzt, wo du es sagst.....

Ich hatte mich vorhin schon gefragt, warum es keinen Applaus gab, als ich dem Vorstand mitteilte, dass ich unser Intranet durch Brieftauben und Rohrpost ersetzt habe und Lochkarten erotischer finde, als Rundmails.....


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Dankeschön fürs Fernmodding meines Lappis... ich bin wahrscheinlich einer der ersten User, die einen Bluescreen mit Win7 erhalten haben... danke... echt super... und ich weiß nicht, was ihr gemacht habt, bitte sagt es mir 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ killer 89:

Das Übliche: Thermoproblem, Wasserschaden und umgelablete Grafikkarte. 

Du hast nämlich ne Geforce 2 MX drin 

Kostenvoranschlag: 599,-€ zzgl. 123,45 € Versand


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ killer 89:

An die Grafikkarte hatte ich gar nicht gedacht...gut gemacht nobbi77

Ich habe Deinen Prozzi durch einen PIII 500Mhz ersetzt...

Gibt aber einen Mengenrabatt....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Arrgh!
Und was mache ich jetzt mit meinem Pentium 60???????????

Hmmm, den könnten wir bei Schrauberopi einsetzen, das merkt er sicherlich nicht, dafür ist er zu sehr mit seiner Fräse beschäftigt. Und die hat derLordSelbst gemoddet


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ihr irgendwie alle nen Kurzschluss habt? xD



Nee...das geht nicht...

Ich stehe voll unter Strom....

Ich habe nur:


einen an der Waffel
nicht alle Nadeln an der Tanne
nicht alle Tassen im Schrank
den letzten Schuss nicht gehört
den Turnbeutel vergessen
einen Hau
den Kopf gestoßen
zufiel Stalker und Fallout gespielt
bin ein Mario Barth Fan
gehe arbeiten
habe geheiratet (Freiwillig)
Modde
Dusche warm
etc...
Kurzschluss kann nicht sein, da bei mir vergessen wurde Sicherungen einzubauen...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Na, eigentlich kann ich gar keinen Kurzschluß haben.
Hätte ich sonst diesen Herrn hier für die Großkundenbetreuung eingestellt?
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das war nen 5-Fach Post...
Moddet mal bitte mein Konto


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ gamer95: schon geschehen!
Und von der Kohle habe ich meinen Firmenwagen gemoddet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich habe es nur Rosstaeuscher nachgemacht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## godtake (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@killer98

Als Werbemanager und ChaosCreator habe ich mich für die Bildwiedergabe deines Laptops zuständig gefühlt. Daher gibt es ab einem (im Moment noch ungewissen Zeitpunkt) dann einen speziell für dich angefertigten Bluescreen als Dauerbild. 

__________

31,99€ für das Modding, 29.225,99€ für die Bildlizens

Damit das Ganze auch Sinn macht, empfehlen wir auch unser Sprachwiedergabepaket "Super_stOned". Ab Einspielung dieses Paketes durch unser Unternhemen wird dein Laptop jede Eingabe die du machst mit einem gleichzeitig ausgegebenen Rülpskonzert aller Nobloros- MAs quittieren. 
In Verbindung mit unserem BildwiedergabeModding stellt sich ein ganz neues Gefühl an Bedienkomfort und ungeahnte Interaktionsmöglichkeiten für Microsofts neuestes OS ein.

22.498€, Abschluss des Vertrages hiermit bindend

______

Kurzschluss: Hab ich heute geschafft, an nem Netzteil, kann man bald in meinem TB nachlesen, wenn ich es endlich schaff aus diesem Fred raus zu kommen


----------



## kero81 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LOL Ja hier bin ich richtig! 
Als ich meinen tollen PC lackiert habe fiel mir doch glatt auf das ich doch das Gitter vom Frontlüfter entfernen wollte!!! Ich kann mir das nur so erklären das sich ein Mitarbeiter der Firma NobLorRos heimlich Nachts mein Case geschnappt hat und das Lochblech weggedremelt hat. Natürlich war er einen Tag zu spät dran, denn Termin war der 10. und da ich auf Anweisung des Mitarbeiters mein Gehirn am 9. ausgeschaltet habe, hab ich auch nicht weiter nachgedacht und einfach schon lackiert.
Ja ja, blöde Sache...


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@nobbi77: Für 'n P60 könnte ich sogar noch ein MB hier rumfliegen haben, wenn ihrs nicht gemoddet habt... 

Ich habe beim Fräsen ja noch die Hoffnung, dass die Kräfte des Lords langsam schwächer werden und ich den Kampf mit der Fräse irgendwie gewinne. 

Wart Ihr das auch neulich mit den angebrannten Bratkartoffeln? Da hört der Spaß für mich auf. Wenn es um mein Essen geht... 

lg


----------



## Danger23 (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rosstaeuscher: Na da hast dich ja super selber gemoddet. Ich fühl mich geehrt ich werde sogar von dir zitiert .

@ nobbi77: Vielleicht solltest dir das nächste Mal beim sägen ein ganz großes Stoppschild hin malen damit du nicht zu weit sägst. Wobei deine tolles Zetterl auch nicht so schlecht ist die Frage ist nur ob du es auch siehst wenn du am sägen bist. Ich bin da doch eher für ein großes rotes Stoppschild. Das springt gleich ins Auge.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ein großes Stop-Schild hat doch jeder 

Aber nun mal ein Wichtiger Punkt in Firmenangelegenheiten:


*NobLorRos, das aufstrebende Modding-Unternehmen, sucht neue Mitarbeiter:
*​
*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*
*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?

Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.*


----------



## weizenleiche (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nee...das geht nicht...
> 
> Ich stehe voll unter Strom....
> 
> ...



Wow, ok, absofort respektiere ich dich ... Wer sich sowas traut der töten auch Pantomimen


----------



## derLordselbst (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jetzt, wo ich hier blättere, fällt mir auch noch ein Modding-Versuch ein, der zur Firmenphilosophie von *NobLorRos* passt.


Lehrreich, unterhaltsam, fehlerhaft:

Ein Freund von mir wollte letzten Monat einen Versuch auf dem Einrad wagen. Nach 22 Jahren Selbstfahren und diversen gegebenen Unterrichtsstunden ist das natürlich keine Herausforderung für mich, ihn das beizubringen.

Unter günstigen Voraussetzungen (nachts, wenig Alkohol, schlecht beleuchteter, abfallender Parkplatz, genügend Zeugen, da auf Gartenfest) lies ich mich herab, meine Fähigkeiten zu demonstrieren.

Wenn man ein paar Tricks zeigt, Springen, auf den Reifen laufen, ein paar Aufstiege, Fahren mit Sattel in der Hand hat das den psychologischen Vorteil, etwas die Angst zu nehmen, wenn es mühelos aussieht.

Also rauf auf's Einrad, losgeheizt, der flotte Kavalierstart...

*Schepper, Platsch, Knall...*

Ein Sturz nach einem Meter. Die Art von Stürzen, die Einradfahrer alle fünf Jahre haben, wenn sie gerade im Arroganz-Modus unterwegs sind.

Nagelneue Jeans kaputt, beide Knie blutig, Hände aufgeschürft, das Einrad 5 Meter weit nach hinten geschossen.


Nach dieser beeindruckenden Demonstration, wie ungefährlich Einradfahren ist, zeigte ich dann doch noch ein paar Tricks, allerdings wohl ohne die gewünschte beruhigende Wirkung...

Das folgende Anfänger-Training kam nicht richtig in Schwung: Irgendwie war mein Schüler völlig verkrampft


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Haha  da hat wohl jemand dein Einrad ferngemoddet   

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Das folgende Anfänger-Training kam nicht richtig in Schwung: Irgendwie war mein Schüler völlig verkrampft



Versteht man garnicht. Wieso kam er denn nicht richtig aus sich herraus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Das könnte ich sein....

1.000 mal gemacht, aber wenn man es Vorführen soll, dann geht es daneben....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (6. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ nobbi77
also ein großes stop schild hast du doch bald...haf...verkerhrsrot...seitenteil... *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ein großes Stop-Schild hat doch jeder 

Aber nun mal ein Wichtiger Punkt in Firmenangelegenheiten:


*NobLorRos, das aufstrebende Modding-Unternehmen, sucht neue Mitarbeiter:
*​
*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
Ich glaube schon.... Die als ich nen Loch für nen Tripple Radi rausdremeln wollte habe ich nen krummen Dual Radi schnitt gemacht.

Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
Bei meinen P5Q Pro wars leider der falll... Das is meinen händen entglitten und schon hatte ich 2 Boards 

Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
Jaa... Augenmaß reicht schon is mein Motto

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
Das is auch der Fall... Als ich mal nen window ausgedremelt habe wars 20 Statt 50 cm breit.

Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
Ich habe derzeit 3 Projekte am laufen... Also is es bei mir Chaos Pur...
Ich sehe die PCs vor lauter Sleeve nicht mehr.

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*Sicher doch....

Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr!!!

*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem? Na bei Aldi

Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr geehrter Herr Gamer_95...

Obwohl sie fast schon über qualifiziert sind....

Nehmen wir Ihre Bewerbung an...

Ihren Titel, bzw. Ihre Funktion in unserem Unternehmen, teilen wir Ihnen gesondert per Post mit...

Ich erteile Ihnen schon einmal vorab die Vollmacht *"Fernmodding" *durchführen zu dürfen...

Sie dürfen selbstverständlich, schon einmal vorab, den Link unseres Support-Shops in Ihrer Sig führen.

Wir hoffen auf ein angenehmes Arbeitsverhältnis.

Mfg

Rosstaeuscher
_Master of Desaster_


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

OK... cool danke...
Kann es sein das ihre jede Bewerbung annehmt???
Dann werde ich mal hoffen das ich bald post bekomme



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wir hoffen auf ein angenehmes Arbeitsverhältnis.



I too


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sorry für den Doppelpost...
Aber jetzt ist ein Weltbewegender moment...
Ich habe meine Posts gemoddet und das hier ist jetzt mein 1000-er....
Und ich muss meinen 1000en einfach hier rein schreiben.


----------



## Danger23 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nur das die Beiträge in der Rumpelkammer nicht dazu gezählt werden. Du solltest dich vielleicht nicht selber Modden


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das war sozusagen mein 1000. Post... Ich hatte 999 und dan den hier dazu....


----------



## godtake (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

soooooooo...ich bin auch mal wieder da...und ich hab GeschenkÖ mitgebracht 

Es gibt jetzt endlich personalisierte Profilbilder. 
Für den Noblorros- Arbeiter- Grundstock hab ich sie mal gebastelt, weiter Anforderungen bitte per PN an mich.

Ansonsten: Einen guten Wochenstart mit noch mehr tollen, vorzüglichen, glänzigen Noblorros- Mod- Parts!

CU


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Super 

Danke Godtake....


Und es gibt einen neuen zufriedenen Kunden....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...rojekt-g-e-e-k-das-finale-78.html#post1257346

Wir werden immer Besser....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hallo!... hier... hinten...hier hinter den ganzen Pc-teilen...ja...genau... ich hab auch noch ne bewerbung angegeben...habt ihr eure poststelle auch gemoddet? ich warte weiterhin auf eine antwort...


----------



## godtake (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Auch unser geehrter Herr Schienenbruch hat ein Profilbild angefordert, das ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung stelle...ABER: Hat der denn auch schon brav eine entsprechende Bewerbung geschrieben? 


@kero: Obwohl ich denke, dass du theoretisch Chancen als Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemaschienenpraktikantensäuberungspraktikant hättest, kann ich mir die ausbleibende Antwort auf deine dringliche Anfrage nur in so fern erklären, dass wohl Klutten wieder einmal gemoddet wurde und er versehentlich alle Antworten auf deine Bewerbung immer wieder löscht....ansonsten: Schreib doch mal Rossi an...nachdem ich nur der Buchstabengruschtler bin, kann ich leider keine Arbeitsverträge abschließen


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Bewerbung als Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemaschienenpraktikanten säuberungspraktikant (ja genau das wollte ich schon immer werden)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihr Thema NobLorRos-Support-Shop auf PC Games Hardware eXtreme gelesen und gesehen dass Sie einen ehrgeizigen und engagierten Modder für ihr Team suchen, der bereits nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit die ihm aufgetragenen Arbeiten (Fernmodding) selbstständig und eigenverantwortlich erfüllen kann.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich diesen Anforderungen aufgrund meiner Fähigkeiten und meiner Moddingerfahrung entspreche. Durch mehrere Fehlplanungen im bereich "Gehäusegestaltung" (erst lackiert und dann bearbeitet) und meinem Studium "Lüftermodding mit Schruabendreher" erfülle ich alle Voraussetzungen um in die ausgeschriebene Position hineinzuwachsen und meine Karriere in Ihrem Unternehmen zu beginnen.
Ich bin 28 Jahre (und immer noch nicht schlauer XD), ehrgeizig und flexibel. Neue Aufgaben sehe ich als großes Problem und nehme diese nicht gern an.
Weder das Arbeiten im Team (was kaputt machen kann ich auch alleine), noch selbstständiges Arbeiten (naja, wie gesagt alleine...) bereiten mir Schwierigkeiten .


Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Kero


Anlage: Bewerbungsfotos


----------



## godtake (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Vote für Kero!! LOL


----------



## nobbi77 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr geehrter Herr Gamer_95,willkommen in unserem Unternehmen!

Durch Ihre überragende Qualifikation haben wir schon Tantiemen für sie berechnet: Das 13.Monatsgehalt wird dem Tierheim gespendet, Ihr Urlaubsgeld bringen Rosstaeuscher, Godtake, derLordselbst und ich im Casino durch und die Reifen ihres Firmenwagens kommen auch schon 2013, na,ist das nichts?


@ Kero 81:
Sehr geehrter Herr kero 81,

vielen dank für Ihre Bewerbung.

Wir hätten sie auch so eingestellt, dazu mussten sie nicht alle Toiletten in meinem Haus modden....

Zwecks Einstellungs-Logo wenden Sie sich bitte an Godtake.

Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Spass in unserem Unternehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hi!

Sehr geehrter Herr GodTake: auf Grund des an mir von Ihrer Firma vorgenommenen Fernmoddings habe ich die Bewerbung wohl unterlassen.

Bei mir hält Hardware zwar länger, aber mit solchen Kleinigkeiten wie Grafikkarten gebe ich mich auch gar nicht nicht ab.
Ich will größeres!

Begonnen hat es damit: 


wenn ich als Elektriker in eine 1000er-Kiste mit Glühlampen greife, habe ich garantiert eine Defekte in der Hand.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, sind alle anderen in der Kiste auch nicht defekt.
nach weniger als einer Minute sind die übrigen Glühlampen dann doch zu mindestens 10% defekt...
Außerdem: mein Username hat seinen Hintergrund:

In nur 4 Jahren habe ich 26 Mal im Bereich meiner damaligen Arbeitsstelle (S-Bahn-Berlin) die Schienen gemoddet (durchgebrochen) und für entsprechendes Chaos gesorgt.
Damit stehe ich bis heute an der Spitze der Mitarbeiter der S-Bahn-Berlin; diese sah sich zu einem größeren Modernisierungsprogramm der Gleise genötigt.....
Inzwischen moddet die S-Bahn-Berlin (oder NobLorRos?) nicht mehr die Gleise, sondern die Fahrzeuge....
Anmerkung: das gegenwärtige Chaos hat sich die S-Bahn-Berlin von Ihnen direkt Modden lassen; ich danke Ihnen dennoch dafür: habe lange nicht mehr soviel gelacht.
Siehe dazu auch diesen Bericht der Abendschau Berlin
bei meiner jetzigen Firma:
ein Frontalzusammenstoß (5 Wagen, eine Lok, 1,5Mi€)
ein Motorschaden (die Lok kam drei Wochen vorher aus der HU....)
inzwischen auch 12 Schienenbrüche.....

Sollte dies nicht reichen, kann ich meine Bemühungen gerne verdoppeln und sehen, ob ich nicht den Gesamtverkehr der DB AG 'ein wenig' durcheinander bringen kann.....

Ich bewerbe mich daher als:


"unqualifizierter Extrem-Fachmodder für schweres Material"

Hochachtungsvoll


G.J. Primke


----------



## nobbi77 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Schienenbruch:

Wir haben unsere Einstellungstaktik von amerikanischen Sklavenhändlern und Motivationstechniken englischer Reeder aus dem 15. Jahrhundert.

@ Nucleus:

                         Sehr geehrter Herr Nucleus,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bewerbung.

Bitte wenden Sie sich mit diesem Schreiben als Anlage an Herrn GodTake zwecks Versklavung, ähh, Anstellung und Logo-Zuteilung.
Aufgrund ihrer Fähigkeit zum Gesichtsmodding (das hätten sie aber nicht bei mir ausprobieren sollen) sind sie der Ideale Mitarbeiter für die Reklamationsbearbeitung.
Ihr erster Beratungsfall sind die Gebrüder Klitschko, die sich zusammen mit Herrn Axel Schulz, Jean Claude van Damme und Chuck Norris bei Ihnen einfinden werden.
Ihre Krankenkasse zahlt allerdings erst nächstes Jahr....


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mein Leben hat endlich (einen) Sinn!

Die Unterlagen sind raus 

Spontan fallen mir da zwei (leider schon besetzte) Sprüche ein:



> *Führe mich nicht – es sei denn – in Versuchung.*
> _Thomas Häntsch, (*1958), Fotograf_
> 
> *Wer jeder Versuchung widersteht, ist weise. Wer sich verführen läßt, hat Aussichten, es zu werden.*
> _Dr. Ekkehart Mittelberg, (*1938), Literaturwissenschaftler und Herausgeber der Reihe »Klassische Schullektüre« beim Cornelsen Verlag, Berlin_


Was die Sprüche allerdings bedeuten, weiß ich nicht zu sagen.
Ich glaube ich muss ihre Bedeutung aus den zitierten Personen herausprügeln....


----------



## nobbi77 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Neue Perspektiven im Fernmodding:

heute: Frauenmodding

...es begab sich ein kleiner Modder, bei MDPC-X ein paar nette Sachen zu bestellen. Die Frau erklärte, da sie sowieso Überweisungen machen müsste, könnte sie die doch gleich mit machen. (vor einer Woche...)

Der Modder freute sich, so ein tolles Weibchen zu haben und verbrachte wartend die Zeit am Briefkasten, um die Ankunft seiner Teile zu zelebrieren.

Es kamen tausende Pakete, aber keine MDPC-X-Päckchen.

Der Modder begab sich an den PC, um mit dem Teufelswerk Internet die Geldwanderung zu verfolgen....

Aber was sah er da? Zubehör für Staubsauger, Luftreiniger,Handtaschen....aber keins von MDPC-X.
Auch das Sleeven mit einem neuen Staubsaugerschlauch brachte nicht den ersehnten Erfolg, so suchte er die Kommunikation mit dem Weibchen.
Ups, vergessen, mache ich gleich....entgegnete sie.
Grmpf dachte er...

Was haben wir gelernt? Die gemoddete Frau kann Prioritäten nicht einschätzen. Ich hoffe nur, es kommen keinePorzellanpuppen.....


----------



## godtake (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Boah...ihr habt alle so einen an der Waffel...das ist mein immerwährender Satz aus der Arbeit...der passt auch hier zu 100%...ich fühl mich sooo wohl...

PS: Mir gehen langsam die Grundfarben aus...urgh...aaaaber: Mehr Bilder!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich kann nicht mehr....

Was mich beruhigt ist, das ich offensichtlich nicht der einzigste bin der einen an der Waffel hat...

Immer weiter so....

Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was mich beruhigt ist, das ich offensichtlich nicht der einzigste bin der einen an der Waffel hat...



Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung Mademoiselle...


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, ich geb dann hier erstmal meinen Einstand! Für jeden ein neues Case der Marke "Grottenhässlich und zu nix zu gebrauchen" Modell "0815". Zehn Dosen Farbe eurer Wahl plus 5 Dosen 2k Klarlack und drei Schraubendreher zum zerkratzen.


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> So, ich geb dann hier erstmal meinen Einstand! Für jeden ein neues Case der Marke "Grottenhässlich und zu nix zu gebrauchen" Modell "0815".[...]



Meinst Du das hier? 

Ich nehme eins!


----------



## godtake (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Auch will auch will auch will....boah, das lila sieht irgendwie gut aus...Gott, hab ich das fein gemacht *mirselbstaufdieschulter- AUA*


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja, das Lila betont meine feminine Seite, nicht wahr? 

--liebe Edith,--

@Scheffss

Wo bleibt eigentlich die Interessengemeinschaft?
Ich wollte meinen neuen Job hier nicht auf die Probe stellen... in der Probezeit... und selbst eine öffnen.
Hab' keine Böcke ferngemoddet zu werden...


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jub genau das Case meinte ich. 
Ich werde ab heute alles was sich in meinem Handbereich befindet modden und hier die Fotos hochladen. Weiter entfernte Dinge werden ferngemoddet.


----------



## moe (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ihr seid echt die harten hier.
btw: ihr habt mir eure kontodaten noch gar nicht zukommen lassen(dass klutten auch immer die pns fernmodden muss....). ohne kann ich euch leider


> €857,36 + € 1.136,87 Versand


für mein waschmaschinenfernmodding nicht überweisen.

*NobLorRos, das aufstrebende Modding-Unternehmen, sucht neue Mitarbeiter:

*ihr müsst nicht länger suchen:​
*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
*   wie, ihr habt nur zwei davon?*
Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
*wenn der ferngemoddete dhl-mann das paket schon vor der haustür fallen lässt??*
Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
*diese ehrenvolle aufgabe übernimmt mein RAM immer wieder gerne
* Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
*   ich bin brillenträger...
* Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
*bei dem zeug was da auf meinem schreibtisch liegt?
* Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*   als schüler definitiv
*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?
*pssst, nicht so laut, die nehmen sonst nur einen von uns drei...
* 
Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.*

anhang:chaos ftw


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Man man man, die Avatarlogos breiten sich im Forum aus wie eine Seuche. Ihr seid doch irgend so eine Sekte, die die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen will. Erst vernichtet ihr systematisch alle Elektrogeräte dieser Erde, umd später leichtes Spiel für den nächsten Schritt zu haben.....die UNTERWERFUNG


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch irgend so eine Sekte, die die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen will.



Nein, keine Sorge...

Der Satz muss so heißen:

Ihr seid doch irgend so eine Sekte, die die Weltherrschaft an sich _gerissen_ _hat_.


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich bin ja dafür das wir den Moe als unseren neuen Lagerist einstellen! Dann finden wir auch immer alles(da wo es nicht hingehört).


----------



## godtake (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Neues Logo für Kero81, wie bestellt passend zum Mod wie ich hoffe..

und bei dem - Foto muss moe auf jeden Fall her...

wir entwickeln uns zum Großunternehmen...haben wir erklärt dass es so ist, dass bei noblorros alle Arbeitnehmer ihr Geld an die Arbeitgeber (Rossi, Nobbi, Lord, GodTake) zahlen? dafür dass ihr dabei sein dürft? und dafür dass ihr mitmachen dürft?


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Und ich bin lila... jetzt wird man betriebsintern schon ferngemoddet


----------



## godtake (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hm...ob sich Klutten, unser CNC-Gott und Gott- Moderator darüber freut? Wenn ich in Zukunft aus dem Forum verschwunden bin, dann hat er sich nicht darüber gefreut...ja...genau...hrhr


----------



## nobbi77 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also erst einmal an Moe: herzlich willkommen, aber so sieht es bei uns doch auch aus 

zur Weltherrschaft:
Die ist erst morgen dran.

Unsere Fähigkeiten: Wir kriegen alles kaputt!
Vor 100 Jahren waren wir in einer selbstgebauten Zeitmaschine von derLordselbst bei den Amish, der damals technisch fortschrittlichsten Zivilisation der Welt und nach nur zwei tagen....na, ihr wisst ja, was die heute machen....

Allerdings wollten wir mit der Zeitmaschine auch 100 Jahre in die Zukunft, nur Schrauberopi hatte sein Fräse auf dem Schalthebel liegen gelassen, um Keros Lüftergitter auszufräsen.....


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Oh mann nobbi das war gut! Mein bauch, mein bauch...musste so lachen!


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich sag nur:


----------



## nobbi77 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NobLorRos-Info-Dienst*​ 
*Ich wurde gerade gefragt, wo wir die tollen Idden zum Modden her bekommen.*
*Diese Geheimnis wird jetzt teilweise gelüftet:*
*http://www.betrunkene-dekorieren.de/index.php?inhalt=ausgabe.php&kategorie=bemalen&picsperpage=5&seite=1&punkt=anmalen*


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

WAS ISN DAS FÜR NE PAGE Lol


----------



## nobbi77 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die habe ich von meiner neuen Sekretärin, hier ein Bild von ihr:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mal was anderes. Kann mir das Support-Team hierbei helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/76759-ausschnitt-fuer-ein-window.html


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

"Schaafes Luder".....

Ich hoffe Deine Frau wird nicht Eifersüchtig....


Man....unsere Gemeinschaft wächst ja unaufhörlich....

Dann schaffen wir ja noch die Weltherrschaft bis ende der Woche....

Sooooo....

Bitte mich jetzt mal nicht Fernmodden.....

Ich habe gerade eine Überraschungsparty mit Nachbarn und Freunden hinter mir mit 20 Spontan Gästen, da meine Frau und ich heute "Petersilien Hochzeit" haben (12 1/2 Jahre Verheiratet)....

Mit Hausschmückung, Schnittchen etc. 

Hat meine Mutter organisiert.....

Ich werde mich jetzt ein paar Tage zurückziehen, da morgen um 8 Uhr das Messer gewetzt wird um das Fernmodding meines linken Knies in Ordnung zu bringen...

Bis die Tage...

Mfg
Rossi


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ui Rossi da wünsch ich Dir jetzt schonmal gute Besserung. Krankenhaus ist immer Doof, ich lag auch schon drin wegen nem Verkehrsunfall. Das war bestimmt auch Fernmodding!


----------



## nobbi77 (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass alles gut verläuft. Ich habe deinem Arzt auch die Drogen weggenommen und den Chirurgen mit Parkinson in den Urlaub geschickt. Den OP-Saal werden wir auch nicht modden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich Danke Euch...

Ist aber nur Ambulant und ich bin Mittag wieder zu Hause....hoffentlich...

Aber mit einem STEIFEN Bein kann man schlecht am Schreibtisch sitzen...

Na ja, vielleicht kann ich meinen Vater überreden, das er mir sein Laptop überlässt...

Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Den OP-Saal werden wir auch nicht modden.



Den nicht... aber die Betäubungsmittel! 

Hals und Fernmodd... - ähm, ich meine Beinbruch!


----------



## godtake (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*DaumenfürRossiDrück*


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich drück mit daumen.

Und ich Modde mal eure PCs das ihr was in mein Tagebuch schreibt.


Edit:
Das Fernmodding eurer PCs hat wohl nix gebracht


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Du warst wie üblich zu chaotisch, du hast *deinen* Bürorechner gemoddet..

Oder wieso hast du mittlerweile einen Intel468 DX4 100 mit 64 MB Ram und eine ATI HD 5870 für den Vesa Local Bus?


----------



## de_oli (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hey könnt ihr mir ma auch son bild machen  find die sau geil  aber ich will ein ganz besondere mit erika violett


----------



## killer89 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hiermit möchte ich euch bitten ständig mein Handy-Headset fernzumodden... ständig sind die Kabel durcheinander


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ de_olli:

Nachdem du den Beweis geliefert hast, nicht lesen zu können (Wie man sich ordentlich bewirbt steht ja im Thread) hast du ja eigentlich eine Voraussetzung erfüllt. Trotzdem bestehen wir auf eine schriftliche Bewerbung, um sicherzugehen,dass du auch nicht schreiben kannst

@ killer 89:
Fernmodding Grundkurs:
Man nehme ein Headset, dann nehme man eine Schere und kappe die Kabel.Nun stören sie nicht mehr und das Beste: Du bleibst von unliebsamen Anrufen verschont.

Dieser Tip kostet dich nur 33,33 Euro zzgl. 3456,72€ Versand mit DHL


*NoblorRos Interne Infos zur Mitarbeiterverunsicherung:*​
*Liebe Kollegen, aufgrund der gewaltigen Expansion unseres Unternehmens, haben die Abteilungsleiter auf dem Herrenklo im Münchner Hilton Möglichkeiten besprochen, um unsere Produkte schneller zum Kunden zu bringen. Die Besprechung wurde nur durch die Polizei gestört, die George Michael am Pissoir mit einem Unbekannten verhaftet hat.

Hier unsere neue Transatlantik-Transport-Gruppe:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ferner Haben wir auch ehemalige Fahrer von Heimpizzadiensten eingestellt, die unsere Waren ausliefern könnten, allerdings schaffen viele nicht die Fahrprüfung mit von Moe beladenen Autos:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neue Produkte von NobLorRos:*

*Hier nun eine kleine Auswahl neuer Produkte, die alle brauchen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ideal fürs Zocken während und nach dem Tot, eine ideale Marktlücke!

**Und die neue Büroausstattung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So können wir noch effizienter fernmodden!


Natürlich halten wir unsere Mitarbeiter weiter auf dem laufenden.
*​


----------



## Der Maniac (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

:O :O :O

WTF!, Der Sarg is ja mal absolut genial *bestell*

Könnte man mir auch mal so ein Ava verpassen?  Ich hab soeben gemerkt das ihr mein S-ATA Kabel ferngemoddet habt, reisst das einfach ausm Quiet Drive raus tzetzetze...!

Was schulde ich euch? :o


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Du machst mich echt vertig...


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Der Maniac:

Grmpf, de oli konnte schon nicht lesen, du auch nicht, wir sind von überqualifizierten Leuten umgeben....

Was zeigt es uns?
Wir sollten diese Forum als Comic gestalten, da ca. 85% der Nutzer Ihrer Muttersprache nur bedingt mächtig sind

Ok:
*NobLorRos Praktikantenschulung,1. Tei*l:​
*1. Biene Maja Malbuch kaufen
2. Ausmalen, nicht essen!
3. Benjamin Blümchen Hörspiele kaufen und hören, auswendig lernen und jeden mit Tröörööö nerven
4. Arbeitskleidung zulegen: Entweder rosa Strampelanzug oder Ballett-Tütü
5. Lustige Partyhütchen tragen
6. Dann vor die Tür gehen
7. Nach erfolgreichem Aufgriff durch die Polizei und dem daraus resultierenden 6-Monatigen geschlossenem Aufenthalt in der Psychiatrie ist das Praktikum Teil 1 beendet.

Teil 2: Versuch eines Sonderschulabschlusses.....
*


----------



## de_oli (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ähm wie bewirbt man sich ich muss mich ja outen aber ich weiß die seite nich 
ihr habt es ja schließlich geschafft meine festplatte fernzumodden ohne dass sie im betrieb war...
danke  

MFg oli


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Bewerbung? Siehe Post 52!


----------



## de_oli (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

bzw hier ist sie 

also ich habe bisher gemoddet:
-eine grafikkarte mit nem fernseher verheiratet (fernseher hat scheidung eingereicht und der graka eine gewischt)
-mainboard von kondensatoren befreit (versteht sich ja warum)
-bis jetzt in 2 wochen 1 drumstick paar gehälftet jetzt sinds ja zwei 
-dann noch nach dem lackiern bemerkt dass da noch ne folie is 
-und den finger des freundes meiner schwester weil der sich an nem von mir rausgeholten lüftergitter geschnitten hat 
-ich habe schon fast mein mainboard beim auspacken die kontakte zerkratzt 

hoffe das reicht ?


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nun fehlen nur noch nachgewiesene Unfähigkeit im Haushalt und aussagekräftige Sportunfälle


----------



## de_oli (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

oh ich hatte eine hodentorsion  und war deswegen dieses wochenende im krankenhaus und ich habe im garten die pflanze die was verdecken soll da geschnitten damit sie nich mehr verdeckt


----------



## Der Maniac (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Und ich habs doch gelesen xD

Also hier die Bewerbung! 

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

*Auf jedenfall! Ich meine, wer es schafft 2 Interne USB Steckplätze dazu zu überreeden 4 Ports zu schlucken, da ist doch irgendwas net richtig oder? *
Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?

*Naja, meistens schon... Nur wird sie dann entweder von Edeka's rotem (Eis)Tee überschüttet und fühlt sich zu süß zum funktionieren oder fällt auf den grade gewischten, statisch sogut wie immer geladenen Boden *


Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
*
Die sind für was anderes da?* 

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?

*Ich tippe hier auf einer Brailletastatur!
*
Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

*Ich lebe es quasi! Schreibtisch aufgeräumt, 3 min später sieht man schon nix mehr davon *

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?

*Sind wir das nicht alle? 

Und wegen der Weltherrschaft: Ich kann helfen, meine Imaginären Panzer stehen bereit!  xD


Hab ich da grad Sportunfälle gelesen? Schlüsselbeinbruch FTW! Mit nem kleinen Cityroller für Kinder!  Jaja, Übermut tut selten gut! :p

Und die Unfähigkeit im haushalt? Zu blöd zum Kartoffeln kochen... Schälen, Wasser in den Topf, aufn herd gestellt nach oben gegangen... Wo ist der Fehler? Genaaaau, man sollte den Herd auch anmachen *Kopf -> Tisch*


----------



## godtake (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Maniac - Oli - Angenommen wenn s nach mir geht...wie kann man nur so viel Unfug produzieren...das schafft nicht mal mein Taufpatenkind....UND DER IST 2!!! 

Profilbilder kommen wenn ich zu Hause bin! Außer die restliche Chefetage hat noch Einwände.


----------



## GoZoU (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Der Umgang mit Urheberrechten hier treibt einem fast schon die Tränen in die Augen. In Zukunft wird bitte mindestens ein Link zur Quelle der Bilder angeben!

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ GoZou:

Wir geloben eindeutig (bzw. ich) Besserung.
Wir hoffen, du amüsierst dich trotzdem
Als Konsequenz werden wir kostenlos einige Hardwareteile deines Bestandes Fernmodden.


Ansonsten:
de oli und der Maniac: Herzlich willkommen bei den Weltherrschern des Chaos.


----------



## de_oli (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

danke


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich begrüße euch auch im Team....
Und guckt mal in mein Tagebuch.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

top ware super zufrieden ich warte schon seit 3 wochen auf mein board nach euerm modden und höre heute vom händler wissen nich wie lange es noch dauer  suuper qeil leute und dass obwol ich mich soo auf Modern Warfare 2 gefreut hab und es schon sogut wie da habe :'(


----------



## BeerIsGood (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr geehrte Herren,
ich reiche hiermit meine Bewerbung für Ihren Betrieb ein.

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
*Was, nur Hände? Füße auch!
* Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
*Meine schon, aber es geht hier doch um das Wohl des Kunden 
* Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
Das "Zoll" am Anfang ist zu viel, sonst stimmt's.*
Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
*Auch hier richtig, aber ich verwechsle ohne Ausnahme Zentimeter und Zoll.*
Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
*Was war denn schon Anderes hier, bevor die Welt entstand, als Chaos?...Der Urgrund allen Seins also.*
Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*Auf alle Fälle. Ich bin noch Schüler und bewerbe mich trotzdem für Ihr sittenwidriges Angebot 

Noch Fragen? I think not.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke Leute


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey ihr *piep**piiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeep**pieeeeeep**piep**piep* NobLorRos-*Piep*'s,

es heißt zwar jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten, aber meint ihr nicht ihr geht ein wenig zu weit?! ich meine, erst breitet ihr euch wie eine Seuche im Forum aus, das ist ja noch nicht das schlimmste, nein ihr moddet von Arbeitsspeicher bis Waschmaschine echt alles was kabelgebunden ist, durch. Aber auch das ist noch nicht die spitze des Eisbergs, denn es muss auch mein BATTERIEBETRIEBENER TASCHENRECHNER sein! Und das in einer PHYSIK-KLAUSUR!!!!!!!!! TICKT ihr noch ganz richtig?! 

Ich werde eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde schreiben, wegen nicht erfüllten Vertragsbedingungen!!! Jungs (und Mädels), das wird teuer!!!


mit sehr unfreundlichen grüßen
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Dann schreib doch deine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.
Ausserdem habe ich Heute deinen Taschenrechner gemoddet.
Die Baterie habe ich ausgetauscht und in meinen getan.


----------



## de_oli (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

das modding meines taschenrechners hat sich auf den deinen übertragen  und das zur gleichen zeit  xD auch während einer physik klausur xD bei mir waren die kontakte der baterie verrostet  xD


----------



## Der Maniac (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Und haste Schmiergelpapier ausgepackt? xD Oder so wie einer außer Parallelklasse: Packt einfach sein iPhone aus und googlet die sachen! Ich lag inner Ecke als ich das gehört habe, vor allem weil der Lehrer es net gecheckt hat xDDDD


----------



## kero81 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also unser Team wächst ja stündlich!!! Herzlich Willkommen ihr frischlinge!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ... Aber auch das ist noch nicht die spitze des Eisbergs, denn es muss auch mein BATTERIEBETRIEBENER TASCHENRECHNER sein



Verdammt, die kommen jetzt schon über irgend welche Funkwellen an die Geräte ran. OMG, niemand kann sie stoppen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Und haste Schmiergelpapier ausgepackt? xD Oder so wie einer außer Parallelklasse: Packt einfach sein iPhone aus und googlet die sachen! Ich lag inner Ecke als ich das gehört habe, vor allem weil der Lehrer es net gecheckt hat xDDDD



hab ich letztlich auch so gemacht^^




kero81 schrieb:


> Also unser Team wächst ja stündlich!!! Herzlich Willkommen ihr frischlinge!
> 
> Gruß Kero




Woaaa.... noch mehr Seuche....


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Selene (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*neue Mitarbeiter gesucht: Aber immer !*
*
Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
*Naja, mit meinem linken Fuß wär´ns drei 
*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
*Bis in den PC schafft sie es schon, aber was dann damit passiert wenn mal wieder entstaubt werden muss, und des Teil festsitzt.....*
Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
*Wtf o_O  das Teil kann Flaschen öffen ??  sowas brauch ich um ab und zu meinen CPU Lüfter zu stützen....
* Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
*-O-O-
* Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
*Mein PC inneres ist ordentlich, der Rest *zensiert ;D*
* Si**e sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*Als Schüler aber immer 

*Qualifikationsnachweis:
*CPU Lüfter ging drauf und da keiner da war, musste halt der Gehäuselüfter herhalten. Dank Tesas und Paket/Panzer-Klebeband hält der bombenfest, nur wenn sich der Kleber nach nem halben Jahr löst und der Lüfter mal wieder heimlich runterfällt, dann wird einem schneller schwarz vor Augen als man schauen kann 

@Nichtraucher91         
das Streben nach Weltherrschaft ist wie eine Seuche, es breitet sich unaufhaltsam aus


----------



## Der Maniac (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich bin ma grad so am Rande dafür das es ne eigene Benutzergruppe für NobLorRos geben muss!  Das wäre dann der Anfang vom Ende der Welt! xD


----------



## kero81 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, wer hat denn heute morgen meinen Wecker ferngemoddet? Ich sollte eig um acht bei der Arbeit sein, bin aber erst um Kurz nach acht zuhause weg...
Und wer hat die Leiter ferngemoddet? UUUUND wer bitteschön mein Händy????
Dafür gibts Freitag kein Feierabendbier!!! So...


----------



## Lee (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Bin ich der einzige, der überhaupt nicht durchblickt, um was es hier geht?


----------



## kero81 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Kein Durchblick??? Schon bei uns Beworben???


----------



## Milkyway (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Auch wenn ich hier noch neu bin, bewerb ich mich ma... Erstens, weil ich auch sonen Mörder-Avatar haben will und Zweitens, weil ich zum Unternehmen gehöhren will, welches die Weltherrschaft erlangt^^

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
Ich denke schon.. jedenfals wird alles was ich tue nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe 
*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
Die Schon... aber meine AVRs nicht immer (Siehe Bild)  Die HW stirbt nur dann, wenn ichs absolut nicht gebrauchen kann^^
*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
Zollstock? Brauch ich nicht! Habe ich nichtmal hier, also kann ich auch keine Flaschen damit öffnen 
*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
Ich habe eine Brille. Trage sie aber absolut nicht gerne 
*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
Siehe Case-Bild (Man beachte: Da drin is nichts außer nem Netzteil, Lüfter, ner Eigenbau Steuerrung und Beleuchtung!) und das Schreibtisch Bild.. xD
*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*
Klar, Als Schüler schon..

Die Bilder sind im Halbdunkel mit nem Handy gemacht (Meine Cam is vor nen paar Wochen kaputt gegangen.. ward bestimmt auch ihr, als man noch nichts von euch wusste?)


----------



## moe (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

sie haben uns genommen...wir fühlen uns geehrt... sprachlos...finden keine worte....

btw: ich *arbeite* an dem schreibtisch noch....


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Unser Team wird langsam echt riesig....
Bald betreiben alle im Forum Fernmodding....
Ich galube wir sollten ab jetzt nicht mehr jede bewerbung annehmen.

@kero81 gib mal Antwort auf meine PN....


----------



## kero81 (10. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

habsch grad


----------



## godtake (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Noobi, Rossi, Lord! Wir müssen unbedingt mal eine Zusammenfassung aller Mitarbeiter machen...ich check nimmer von wem ich alles meinen Lohn bekomm 

Außerdem: Kein Tag ohne Geschenke: also, bitteschön...

PS: Jetzt sogar mit Benjamin
@copyright: Ist selber nach/vor/entlanggezeichnet eingefärbt


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich habe mal ne mitgliederliste gamecht:
Rosstaeuscher
Nobbi77
DerLordselbst
godtake
Gamer_95
BeerlsGood
de_oli
DerManiac
Milkyway
Selene
Kero81
moe
Nucleus
Klutten
Schienenbruch

Ich würde die Liste auch auf Seite 1 Stellen und die öfters aktuallisieren.


Dafür Fernmoddet ihr mein Tagebuch mit ganz vielen Posts.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Maniac - Oli - Angenommen wenn s nach mir geht...wie kann man nur so viel Unfug produzieren...das schafft nicht mal mein Taufpatenkind....UND DER IST 2!!!
> 
> Profilbilder kommen wenn ich zu Hause bin! Außer die restliche Chefetage hat noch Einwände.




@Godtake: denn warte mal, bis der 5 ist.
Und wenn der 12 ist, wünschst Du Dir, er wäre wieder 2......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 oh man es ist echt schön zu wissen das man nicht dereinzige ist, der ordentlich einen am Kopf hat.. 

Hiermit möchte ich mich in ihrem Betrieb bewerben und so zur totalen Weltherrschaft beitragen. hr müsst nicht länger suchen:

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
Hmm wenns gehen würde hätte ich noch mehr

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?* Hmm mein vorrangegangenes Mainboard ist in dem Transporter der Gelbschwarzen terrorfraktion durch ein Sperrgutpaket schwer verletzt worden..

*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
WAS ist bitte ein Zollstock?!

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
Brillenträger FTW!!

*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
Hmm ordnung is das halbe leben... und ich lebe nun mal in der anderen hälfte...

*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*
Hmm als Schüler denke ich schon...

*Qualifikationen*

Hmm da gibt es diverse in Gehäusen vergessene Schrauben.. so ziemlich zu anfang meiner PC karriere.. Danach musste es dann schon so was sein wie experimente mit dem 112V->230V umschalter auf dem Netzteil... (jugendlicher leichtsinn (12J) gepaart mit einiger experimentierfreude). das war vor knapp 4 jahren.. dazu kamen dann so schusseligkeiten wie vergessen die Festplatte festzuschrauben, welche beim transport dann durch das ganze gehäuse segelt und dabei sehr kontaktfreudig mit dem MAinboard ist und dabei einiges mit in den Tod reißt..

Vor kurzem besaß ich die törichte leichtsinnigkeit menen Heißgeliebten PC beim Gewitter zu betreiben, worauf hin NATÜRLICH, wie sollte es auch anders sein, ein Blitz in ein benachbartes HAus einschlug und die darauffolgende überspannung mein LC-Power-Netzteil  grillte und mein Mainboard und die Grafikkarte mit in den Tod riss

Zu allem überfluss hat mein Laptop wohl einen Bruch oder so etwas erlitten, da er bei jeder bewegung sofort ausgeht...


Würde mich über eine positive antwort asu ihrem Betrieb sehr freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Intelfan


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Gamer 95: unverschämte Wünsche werden sofort geahndet, siehe Seite 1, natürlich in LILA zur Betonung unserer äußerst sensiblen Seite.

Ich habe übrigends Nachtschicht, da Moe mein Schlafpensum gemoddet hat.


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr geehrter Intelfan, allein die Tatsache, ein *LC-Power NT* zu gebrauchen Qualifiziert Dich für diese Tätigkeit.

Ich persönlich besitze sogar die Frechheit, ein solches in einem TB im Forum zu verarbeiten, für horrende Summen zu lackieren, einen Lüfter einzubauen, der den Wert des NTs um ein Vielfaches übersteigt und sogar die Sleeves mehr kosten, als Rosstaeuschers Netzteil-, Mainboard- und Tastaturspender an der Bürowand.....

Da allerdings Kinderarbeit verboten ist, nehmen wir dich als Schülerpraktikanten, der natürlich die gleiche Arbeit wie alle macht, natürlich gänzlich ohne Vergütung. Natürlich beachten wir das Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz und werden deine Arbeitszeit garantiert nicht überziehen. Allerdings wurden alle Stechuhren schon ferngemoddet und zeigen generell nur eine Stunde an.....
Ein beschämendes Logo wird natürlich auch kommen.

Und da ich nicht rechnen kann, habe ich natürlich beim Alter nicht 12+4 gerechnet, sondern 12 durch 4!
Dadurch kannst du nicht nur mit deinen 3 Jahren den Betriebskindergarten besuchen, sondern wir übertragen dir sogar die Leitung, denn endlich haben wir jemanden, der sich um die Teppichratten und Taufpatenkinder kümmern kann. Danke Sehr!
Willkommen im Club.

LG
nobbi77, Fail Direktor


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich fühle mich geehrt in die engeren Kreise der Moddinggötter aufgenommen zu werden, wenn auch als Praktikant. 

Das LC-PowerNT war ein totaler Notfall, da mein Budget als schüler verdammt gering ausfällt.. und schleunigst etwas an NT her musste... Da habe ich gedacht das ein überdimensioniertes Billignetzteil übergangsweise ausreicht... Aber wie heißt es so schön? Satz mit X das war wohl nix... Allein der tausch des unanständig Lauten Lüfters steigerte den wert dieses Haufen ich sage mal "PC-Technik" ins unermessliche!

Über ein "beschämendes Logo" wie sie es nennen würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Auch die arbeit als Leiter des Betriebskindergartens werde ich ohne murren über mich ergehen lassen!

Da es nicht möglich war meine Lehrer fernzumodden sodass heute die Schule ausfällt werde ich jetzt mal Matratzenhorchdienst schieben und werde morgen dann pünktlich zur arbeit antreten 

MFG und Gute Nacht

Intelfan


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ab jetzt bin  ich bei euch der Mitgliederlistenfuzi.... (wenn irh bock habt könnt ihr mir nen Avatar in Lila-Weiss machen. Und dann halt mit Mitgliederlistenfuzi.)
Ich erkläre mich hiermit bereit die Mitgleiderliste alle 1-2 Tage zu aktuallisieren.
Hier jetzt die gaannnzzz aktuelle (mit Intelfan)

Rosstaeuscher
Nobbi77
DerLordselbst
godtake
Gamer_95
BeerlsGood
de_oli
DerManiac
Milkyway
Selene
Kero81
moe
Nucleus
Klutten(freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)
Schienenbruch
Intelfan


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmm, kriegen wir ab 2000 Mitgliedern ein eigenes Forum?


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich weiss... Ich habe keine Hobbys.
Aber so wird ab jetzt die Mitgliederliste aussehen.
Die anderen Namen werden noch ergänst wenn ich sie kenne.

Rosstaeuscher (Master of Diesaster)
Nobbi77 (Fall-Director)
DerLordselbst (Expensive Modding)
GodTake (Buchstaben Gruschtler)
Gamer_95 (Mister Chaos/Mitgliederlistenfuzi)
BeerlsGood
de_oli
DerManiac
Milkyway
Selene
Kero81 (Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemschienenpraktikantensau...)
moe (Lagerist)
Nucleus (Gesichts-Modding)
Klutten (freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)
Schienenbruch (GraKaBruch, WaKüBruch, Hüftbruch, Einbruch....)
Intelfan


Ich glaube jetzt habe ich meine Aufgabe in diesem Unternehmen gefunden.


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mist, du hast gerade meinen Mülleimer ferngemoddet.....
Hier sieht es jetzt aus, wie in deinem Büro......


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tja... Ich habe halt kein respekt vor Vorgesetzten.
Und rausschmeissen kannste mich nicht, weil ich der einzige bin der in der Lage ist eine Mitfliederliste zu erstellen ohne in Trähnen auszubrechen....


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mist.....
Zur Strafe muss mir jetzt ein Praktikant einen Kaffee holen...von StarBucks.....in New York....und wehe er geht in den falschen Laden und der Kaffee kommt hier kalt an...


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich glaube unsere Praktikanten Pennen schon.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

HI!

hat mal jemand einen boxed-Kühler?
Will den mal so richtig plattmachen; gibt dann Bilderchen.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Stex (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

was hällste von nem Boxed von nem Phenom II 940BE? Natürlich ferngemoddet (beim Wechsel Prozzi mitgerissen...)


----------



## Der Maniac (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Autsch! Wie schafft man das denn? xDDDD Was  mir mal passiert ist, ich hab beim WLP neu machen den Küler "abgedreht" weil der klebte... seitdem ist der Heatspreade ein wenig mitgedreht xD sieht lustig aus^^


----------



## BeerIsGood (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke für die Aufnahme, Ihr habt ja unter meiner Bewerbung im Kleingedruckten sicher gelesen, daß eine Bezahlung meinerseits erst nach 24-monatiger Vertragslaufzeit erfolgt 

Tja als ich mein Midgard neu hatte, mußte ich feststellen, daß der Postbote, dieser Schelm, mein Window gemoddet hatte. Aber er war sicher ein Amateur, denn den Sprung sieht man fast gar nicht...auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Stex (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Maniac


Versuch mal das steinharte Wärmeleitpad des BoxedKühlers vom Prozessor runter zubringen 

@Beer 
 Mach doch selber ein Window, damit hast du viel mehr (Fern-) Moddingmöglichkeiten


----------



## Selene (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So,
etwas mein Profilbild gemoddet und jetzt 
auf der suche nach neuen Fernmodding-Opf äh Bereitwilligen 

EDIT: so jetzt gehts ^^


----------



## Stex (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hätte schon nen Auftrag für dich, modd mir meinen Geolehrer^^

Edit

Dein Avatar is jetzt da


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Update* der Mitgliederliste
@godtake mach mir mal nen Avatar mit als aufschrift: Mitgliederlistenfuzi und dann in Lila-Weiss

Rosstaeuscher (Master of Diesaster)
Nobbi77 (Fall-Director)
DerLordselbst (Expensive Modding)
GodTake (Buchstaben Gruschtler)
Gamer_95 (Mister Chaos/Mitgliederlistenfuzi)
BeerlsGood (Anonymer Alkoholiker)
de_oli (Blinder Passagier)
DerManiac (CityRollerFahrer)
Milkyway (Schokirumbatzer)
Selene (Templerpenguin)
Kero81 (Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemschienenpraktikantensau...)
moe (Lagerist)
Nucleus (Gesichts-Modding)
Klutten(freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)
Schienenbruch (GraKaBruch, WaKüBruch, Hüftbruch, Einbruch....)
Intelfan


----------



## Selene (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lehrer-Modding ist teuer 
da läuft man immer gefahr, dass unvorhergesehens passiert....

was hat der geolehrer vor ?

@Gamer_95
Das ist ein "L" und ohne Leerlehrzeichen
Templerpenguin


----------



## Stex (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

An der Bezahlung solls nicht liegen
Barzahlung Ende 2099/Kreditkarte schon 2098

Achja er will uns mit einer Probe belästigen^^


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmm könnte jemand morgen meinen mathelehrer Modden? dann habe ich morgen gar keine Schule.... Muss morgen für 2 stunden zur schule... 

Jaja die geschichte mit dem heatspreader... beim K6 System von meinem Dad hab ich zusammen mit dem kühler den Heatspreader abgerissen.. Das  gute: der prozessordie wie bei den athlons klebte sauber abgetrennt am heatspreader....

MFG Intelfan


----------



## Selene (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Stex schrieb:


> An der Bezahlung solls nicht liegen
> Barzahlung Ende 2099/Kreditkarte schon 2098
> 
> Achja er will uns mit einer Probe belästigen^^



Wenn du die Zinsen bis dahin zahlst, kannst du gerne erst 2100 bezahlen,
betragen nur ca. 30% des aktuellen Betrags pro Tag.



Sag ihm, du fühlst dich, wie als hättest du Grippe.
Mal gespannt , was dann mit dir passiert  *oink*

EDIT: Irgendwer hat meinen Stundenplan gemoddet '-_-   mittagsschule


----------



## Stex (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden, du solltest doch den Lehrer und nicht mich modden? 


EDIT: Jetzt kennst du meine Künste


----------



## Selene (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich zweifel aber an deiner Kreditaufnahmegrenze bei der Bank  ;D
deswegen hab ich die günstigere Wahl genommen.
aber da das mein erster Fernmod wird mach ich es *ausnahmsweiße *gratis. 
.....sobald ich wieder von der schule da bin


----------



## Stex (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Du kennst MEINE Bank nicht^^

Also ich bedank mich schonmal für den schnellen und guten (na hoffentlich) Service.

mfg Stex


----------



## moe (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

da heute jemand so frei war meine lehrerin fernzumodden, bin ich mal meiner bestimmung nachgegangen und hab meine sommerreifen eingelagert und frostschutz in meine wakü gefüllt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: wir haben noch *keine interessengemeinschaft?*
oder hat jemand die sufu ferngemoddet?


----------



## Stex (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Du hast wohl n recht langes Auto?


----------



## moe (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nee, nur nen großen kofferraum.

btw: jetz haben wir ne IG.


----------



## Lee (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich blick immernoch nicht durch


----------



## de_oli (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

was heist ig und was bitte sufu  

ich versteh nich wrm blinder passagier


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

IG -> Interessengemeinschaft
SuFu -> Suchfunktion

Und das von einem Praktikanten


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey, die Arbeit liegt schon wieder rum?
Los, modden!

Ansonsten hier die 
*MITARBEITERUNDMAIL 37*​Liebe Kollegen, aufgrund unserer wahnsinnigen Expansion sehen wir uns gezwungen, die nächsten PCGH-PCs in der NobLorRos Edition zu planen.

Hier zunächst mal die Idee des *PCGH NobLorRos Billig-PCs*:

*CPU: *Intel Atom 230
*Mainboard:* Intel® D945GCLF inkl. Intel® Atom 230, inkl. Coolermaster V10 mit 23 40mm Lüftern
*Ram:* 2X MDT Dimm 512 Mb DDR2 522 
*Graka:*3DFX Vodoo 1
*NT:* Natürlich LC-Power 650 Watt
*Gehäuse:* Coolermaster HAF 932, No-Lüfter-Edition in Ocker
*HDD:* Seagate 20 MB
*Optisches Laufwerk:* Lite On CD-Rom 4X
*Betriebssystem:* DOS 3.3

Bitte arbeitet noch andere Systeme aus, die unseren hohen Qualitätsanspruch auch erfüllen können.


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich dinde den PC passend.
Aber ich würde noch die Kabel sleeven.
(Natürlich nicht mit MDPC-X sondern mit alten Sochen )


----------



## feivel (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

mod a user contest XD


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ feivel:
Natürlich ist es kein Contest, aber wir sind hier (wie du sicher verfolgt hast) ein hoch in...ähh, kompetenter Support-Bereich.
Und da werden unsere Aufträge, Erfolge und demnächst auch unsere allseits bekannten Modding-Workshops gepostet.


----------



## Milkyway (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich find den PC so auch gut 

Nur wo findet man den noch ne Voodoo 1? Ich glaub wir sollten auf die intel GMA grafik wechseln und das Ding "NLR *Ultimate Gaming* PC" nennen. Funktioniert bei Media Markt doch auch ^^

Ach, und um mal meinen Arbeitsplatz Gerecht zu werden, habe ich was für euch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: T0b3y | Gästebuch | KWICK! Community


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ nobbi77 
muss der kaffee echt ausm star bucks sein? dann möchte ich aber unseren trans atlantik flieger benutzen!!!


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Diesen atemberaubenden PC möchte ich haben... Gilt das angebot auch Mitarbeiter?? bekommt man so etwas wie mitarbeiterrabatt?!


----------



## Nucleus (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Die nächste Rundmail an das Unfachpersonal:*

Tretet verdammt nochmal in die IG (--> Interessengemeinschaft) ein. 

Sonst werden Eure Gesichter ferngemoddet - wahlweise rot, grün, blau, lila oder eine Kombination der genannten Farben, wobei rot die Grundierung darstellt.


----------



## de_oli (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

schon geschehen  der button war echt versteckt 
man ihr habt bestimmt meine deutscharbeit ferngemoddet damit ich ne schlechte arbeit bekomme


----------



## Nucleus (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



de_oli schrieb:


> schon geschehen  der button war echt versteckt
> man ihr habt bestimmt meine deutscharbeit ferngemoddet damit ich ne schlechte arbeit bekomme



Dann hat mein Fernmodding ausnahmsweise mal nicht geklappt... wollte statt Deiner Arbeit die Note fernmodden


----------



## de_oli (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

dann kannst du ja die bis jetzt imaginäre note modden


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich modde grad ein stück von der Aussenwand unsere Werkstatt. Ihr denkt nur ????? Wartet ab, foto kommt...

21.45
So, hier die neue Wand!


----------



## Milkyway (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tja ja, evtl. hät ich dich doch nicht Fernmodden sollen, da fehlt ein Buchstabe^^


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  Wer war das??? Ok das haben wie gleich...
21.55
Gefixt!


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

epic fail... lass das bloss net den boss sehen


----------



## Milkyway (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr Nice gefixt  (Ich muss zugeben, ich hab das eingefügte erst nicht gesehen und dachte beim Upload muss was schiefgelaufen sein )

Mal so kleine OT Frage am Rande (Hoffe das stört nicht ):
Kann man die Sysprofile Dinger noch irgendwie in die Sig einbinden? Bei mir steht da keine Bilder...


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Du musst im Kontrollzentrum unter Mein Netzwerk -> Benutzergruppen in die Benutzergruppe "Sysprofile-Member" eintreten. Dann kannst du via BB Code dein Sysprofile als Signa nehmen....


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

krass intelfan du wohnst ja genau da wo ich auch wohne. hast cod6 schon?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi Mädels...

Danke, das Ihr den Arzt, der mich am Knie operiert hat, nicht Ferngemoddet habt....

Ich kann mal kurz schreiben, sonst hänge ich noch auf dem Sofa rum...

Ist ja irre, was hier abgeht....der IG bin ich auch mal schnell beigetreten...



*Ich wollte dann auch mal DANKE sagen für das Fernmodding meines Festnetzanschlusses heute Nachmittag....
*
Liege auf dem Sofa, keiner zu hause....das Telefon geht nicht und mein Handy liegt im Auto....

Und mit Krücken die Treppe runter in den Dauerregen wollte ich dann doch nicht gehen...

*SAUBANDE...*.

Ich schau mal, ob ich meinem Vater das Laptop abschwatzen kann....

Mfg

Bis die Tage....


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gute Besserung Rossi und schön das du wieder da bist!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gute besserung auch von mir


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gamer zockst du crysis wars?


----------



## Intelfan (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ kero81
so ein zufall aber auch  nein habe es leider noch nciht, liegt aber weit oben auf meiner Must-have liste.. Hoffe das läuft auf meinem PC 

@ Rosstaeuscher
Von mir auch gute besserung... Das selbe hatte ich heute auch... nur ohne Krücken


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Gamer zockst du crysis wars?




Ja eigentlich schon manchmal.
Aber mein richtiger PC existiert momentan nicht, und dieser PC packt das nicht.


----------



## godtake (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey Mädels.
Da ich mich momentan mit meinem ferngemoddeten Online-Banking Konto rumschlagen muss (keine PIN funktioniert...die Bank- Mitarbeiter sind hoffnungslos überfordert...dabei ist das Ding erst seit einer Woche abgeschlossen, na egal...klar...muss ja keine Hardware kaufen ) und ich außerdem auf die tolle Idee gekommen bin endlich mein Cougar zu sleeven und jetzt keine Ahnung hab, wie ich die ganzen verdammten Kabel durch die Mini-Öffnung kriegen soll, die Cougar- Mannen das Ding aber so killermäßig verschachtelt, klebt und geschraubt haben, dass ich das Innenleben nicht rausbekomm und somit etwas Angst vor m Dremeln hab...ja also deswegen dauerts ein bisschen bis die nächsten Avatare nachkommen.

Das is mal n Satz, hm?


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Das is mal n Satz, hm?



Nein.


----------



## nobbi77 (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rosstaeuscher:
Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir. Warum bist du eigentlich nie zufrieden? Wir haben die Ärzte nicht gemoddet, den OP-Saal nicht, dein Auto nicht, aber von deinem Festnetz hast du nichts gesagt!
Aber nun noch einige Fragen?
Warum trägt intelfan noch nicht seine Benutzerbildarbeitskleidung?
Was machen hier die ganzen Rosa Elefanten?
Warum schauen die mich an?
Warum läuft Blut von der Decke?


----------



## Stex (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Nobbi

Das Blut war mein Werk  
Hoffe es hat dich nicht auch gemoddet 

mfg Stex

ps. Jetzt merk ich dann ob mein Geolehrer gemoddet wurde... ich wurde jedenfalls nicht gemoddet


----------



## Intelfan (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Es tut mir leid aber ich habe noch nicht die Ehre gehabt, mein Benutzerbild zu bekommen  ich hoffe dies wird bald geschehen..


----------



## nobbi77 (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ intelfan:
und wo bleibt mein Kaffee?


----------



## Intelfan (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich bitte sie aufdringlichst dies zu Entschuldigen, da ich z.zt keine zeit hatte zu starbucks zu kommen... Tut mir leid werde ihn zum nächstmöglichen zeitpunkt besorgen


----------



## Selene (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*servierKaffe*  

ich hoffe der chef ist zufrieden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke für die Besserungswünsche....

Ich war aber nicht untätig und habe erst mal für eine anständige Ausstattung für die Mitarbeiter gesorgt....

Firmenzentrale



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere neuen Büroräume...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Lager



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motivationsraum für Mitarbeiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser neuen Sanitären Anlagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Firmenfahrzeug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das Klo habe ich vor dem Foto extra noch sauber gemacht


----------



## godtake (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Rossi! Der eine Mod hat doch schon erwähnt, dass er es ned gut findet, dass hier keine Quellenangaben bei den Bildern gemacht werden ...Uffpasse!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Rossi! Der eine Mod hat doch schon erwähnt, dass er es ned gut findet, dass hier keine Quellenangaben bei den Bildern gemacht werden ...Uffpasse!




Wo wurde das erwähnt ???

Stammt aus freien Bildersammlungen....

Ich bin ja nur ein bisschen bescheuert....nicht Total....

Sind ohne Urheberschutz....

Mfg


----------



## Tuneup (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich hab da mal euren Fred letzes gelesen...und am Abend hat ich den Salat...
Ihr habt meinen Blinddarm gemoddet, wie auch immer und wer...

Ich dachte ihr moddet nur Sachen mit Stecker? Und soweit ich weiß hat mein Blinddarm keinen Stecker... ò.Ó
Ich will mein Geld zurück...und den Blinddarm auch! Egal ob entzündet oder nicht...
Ich gehe davon aus das Ihr Unternehmen gerne die Versandkosten des Blinddarms trägt (bitte Versichert als DHl Paket)...
Und bitte ohne gemoddeten DHL Mann...

Ihr geschätzter Kunde,
Tuneup


----------



## de_oli (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 
ich hab ne hodentorsion wegen denen also dein blinddarm is da harmlos  und ich wurde davon gegen 1 uhr geweckt und jetzt muss ich alles nachholn in der schule 
MFG de_oli


----------



## Tuneup (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ok..machen wir eine Sammelreklamation..
Für ihn den Hoden (bei Bedarf 2) und für mich den Blinddarm..
Bitte nicht vertauschen, danke.


----------



## de_oli (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

der is ja nid ab nur wurde da operiert


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wehe einer der ungeschätzten Kollegen moddet meine CoD:MW2-Lieferung morgen aus dem vereinigten Königreich!

Dann gibts was auf die Löffel!


----------



## de_oli (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

zu spät wurde schon bei mich weitergeleitet


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Haha, hab bei dich dir seine Grammatik gemoddet!


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Haha, hab bei dich dir seine Grammatik gemoddet!



Pwnage!


----------



## Intelfan (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

oh man wie ich die praktikantenarbeit so kenne dürfen die  Praktikanten LAger und Büro wieder aufräumen...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> oh man wie ich die praktikantenarbeit so kenne dürfen die  Praktikanten LAger und Büro wieder aufräumen...




Warum ???

Laut unserer Firmenphilosophie gilt das doch als aufgeräumt...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lasst uns doch mal als NobLorRos Modding Team zu einer Meisterschaft antreten...


----------



## Intelfan (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ach mist... xD man möge mir verzeihen das ich diese kleine detail vergessen habe... 
Bin wohl zu voreingenommen von meinem letzten Praktikum


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!



Tuneup schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr moddet nur Sachen mit Stecker? Und soweit ich weiß hat mein Blinddarm keinen Stecker... ò.Ó



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der Blinddarm keinen Stecker hat?

Guck mal ein wenig tiefer...

*Duck-und-ganz-schnell-renn......*

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Puet (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Schienenbruch: den Gedanken mit dem Blick abwärts hatte ich beim Lesen auch 

Zur Weltherrschaft: 
den Finanzbereich habt Ihr ja schon gut m Griff: bei godtake geht das Onlinebanking, da ferngemoddet, nicht mehr - und meinereiner war Heute bei der Sparkasse um sich zu dem Thema kundig zu machen und beim Versuch der Vorführung des Lehrlings auf dem PC kam die Meldung: Seite nicht gefunden   -  ich konnte mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen.

Zum Thema Getränkeunfälle und nette Freunde hab ich dies hier zur Erbauung: http://www.yeeta.com/_The_price_of_getting_Drunk - aber Achtunnnnnng, teilweise "nicht ganz" Jungendfrei.

Grüße


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Alter, der schläft auf seinem Motorrad... in seinem Bett!


----------



## derLordselbst (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Werte Vorstandsriege von noblorros (und auch Grüße an die unteren Chargen^^)!

Obwohl ich bisher nichts dafür getan habe (_und damit ganz im Sinne der Firmenphilosophie handele_) sehe ich doch einen positiven Wege für uns.

Zwar erreichen wir noch nicht die Breitenwirkung von Microsoft, die es wirklich schaffen, ihren heimlichen Wahlspruch glaubwürdig umzusetzen:* It's not a bug, it's a feature!*


Was uns vielleicht noch fehlt, ist eine fulminante Werbekampagne, um den Bekanntheitsgrad zu erreichen, den wir nicht verdienen - um besser zu verdienen.


*Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee?*


Als Prioritäten für das Marketing sehe ich folgende Leitlinien

oberflächlich begeisternd

..aber hintersinnig aufklärend

......damit niemand sagen kann, wir hätten ihn nicht gewarnt.

...........und nicht zuletzt mit leeren Versprechungen, übertriebenen Angaben und 
           irreführenden Fakten - sonst wäre es ja keine Werbung


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich drohe einfach der PCGH-Redaktion mit Gesichtsmodding, falls wir nicht einen großen Artikel auf der Main bekommen... und einen Artikel in der Print-Ausgabe, samt Erwähnung auf dem Titelblatt!


----------



## godtake (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Lordselbst: Das Ziel ist klar: Wir brauchen einen Politiker. Der verwirklicht all deine Absichten in nur 2-3 kurzen Sätzen . Und anschließend hat dann - und das sehe ich als Vorteil - wieder keiner Verstanden, was er eigentlich gesagt hat.

@die Armen die noch kein Bild haben: Mach ich heute auf'd Nacht, morgen früh sollten die hier vorzufinden sein.


----------



## nobbi77 (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Um das zu erreichen, brauchen wir den Phrasendreschgenerator Kohl für Windows!
Er bietet eine kostenlosen Kursus, um Phrasen ohne Aussage zu dreschen, die sich aber hochgestochen anhören.

Daher sind wir gezwungen,die Kontinuität zu wahren!

In diesem Sinne erarbeite ich gerade einen hochqualifizierten Modding-Workshop für alle User zum nachmachen.

Was Bob Ross mit zeichnen kann, werden wir doch wohl mit Modding hinkriegen.

Natürlich in unserer unvergleichlichen Qualität mit natürlich völlig weltfremden Preisen.


----------



## feivel (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

vor ein paar jahren mal, als mir die alte pfeife kaputt gegangen ist,

das ersatzglas waren cd spindeln......so laut hab ich selten was blubbern hören


----------



## BeerIsGood (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Interessant, aber Wenn die Spindeln nicht geschmolzen sind dann hast du falsch gemoddet.
Im Übrigen habe ich errechnet, wann wir alle elektronischen Geräte auf dieser Erde gemoddet haben werden. Ich bin auf ein Datum kurz vor Weihnachten 2012 gekommen


----------



## Intelfan (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Super methode... Jez hab ich endlich ma ne verwendung für leere cdspindeln  

Juhuu.... ich krieg n userpic


----------



## kero81 (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Freitag der 13. ... Ich hätte heute morgen liegen bleiben sollen. Heute wurde alles, aber auch aaaalles von euch Ferngemoddet. Keinen Aufkleber da Bus verpasst. Wer bitteschön war das????


----------



## Intelfan (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tut mir leid ich bekenne mich schuldig  ich hab noch nie pech an freitag dem 13ten gehabt... hättest du es nicht gesagt hätte ich es nicht gemerkt...


----------



## Selene (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wer von euch hat den Laptop in meiner Schule ferngemoddet ???



Spoiler



Dem danke ich, 
alle 2 minuten ist eine Werbenachricht aufgepoppt und unsere Lehrerin
fast verzweifelt


----------



## de_oli (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Selene schrieb:


> wer von euch hat den Laptop in meiner Schule ferngemoddet ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich  
und zwar stolz  
oh rosstauescher ich will jetzt ma noch ein projekt von dir


----------



## Modstar (13. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nobloros "Rundum sorglos Packet"​
Liebes Nobloros Team,

leider habt ihr dem DHL Mann sein Navi gemoddet so das er sich leider auf dem Weg in den 5. Stock verlief. Doch ein freundlicher Nachbar fand den ganz durcheinander gebrachten Postmann und fütterte ihn bis er wieder Post austragen konnte. So kam mit dennoch mit etwas Verzögerung mein bestelltes "Nobloros rundum sorglos Packet" an.

Das Paket enthielt:

*1.* Ein angeritzes Dichtungsgummi von meinem Grafikkartenkühler
Der Effekt:
Ein Springbunnen aufs Mainboard mit Wasserfall der dann im Netzteil 
endet!

+ Netzteil Gratis modding!

*249,95*

*2.* Ofen modding! 
Effekt:
Bei der 60 grad trocknung des Netzteils wurde der Ofen etwas "wärmer" so das es angenehm nach Plastik gerochen hat! 

macht *79,50*

*3.*Unteranderem habt ihr 4 Glühbirnen bei mir gemoddet. 

macht x4 *3,99*

Und das finde am besten!

*5* Bremskabel modding an meinem fahrrad.

* 17,89*

Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn der jeweils zuständige, in einer E-Mail seine Konto Nummer an mich sendet, so dass ich die jeweiligen Beträge dann an euch überweisen kann.

PS: Bei so einem Support werde ich bestimmt noch einmal bei euch bestellen!
Modstar


----------



## godtake (14. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Modstar:
Das geht dann auf die Geschäftsverbindung:
Bank of Switzerland
Konto-Nr.: 666-666-666
Betrag: 22.435,99 €

Bitte geben sie als Verwendungszweck:
"44598HAHANOCHEINOPFER" an. (Ohne Anführungszeichen)

Vielen Dank für ihren Auftrag, wir freuen uns, dass ihnen unser engagiertes Team so umfassend weiterhelfen konnte.

zu Punkt 3:
Wir modden keine Glühbirnen. Kaufen sie das nächste Mal einfach Markenware

@Intelfan:
Es tut mir supermegamäßig leid, dass du so lang hast warten müssen, aber das Sleeven meines Netzteiles wurde derart übelst genoblorrost, dass ich jede Sekunde damit verwenden musste, dagegen anzugehen, mit dem Ergebnis dass jetzt gar nix mehr passt .

Trotzdem: Hier ist er: Dein Avatar ...in korrektem Intel-Blau


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Rosstaeuscher (Master of Diesaster)
Nobbi77 (Fall-Director)
DerLordselbst (Expensive Modding)
GodTake (Buchstaben Gruschtler)
Gamer_95 (Mister Chaos/Mitgliederlistenfuzi)
BeerlsGood (Anonymer Alkoholiker)
de_oli (Blinder Passagier)
DerManiac (CityRollerFahrer)
Milkyway (Schokirumbatzer)
Selene (Templerpenguin)
Kero81 (Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemschienenpraktikantensau...)
moe (Lagerist)
Nucleus (Gesichts-Modding)
Klutten(freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)
Schienenbruch (GraKaBruch, WaKüBruch, Hüftbruch, Einbruch....)
Intelfan (Intel WAS?)


----------



## de_oli (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich hätt ne idee wer dafür is das rossi ein neues projekt will hebt den arm 
*armheb*


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hoch die Ärmli! (beide!)


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Da ich im Nachbarort noch was zu tun hatte, beschloss ich, in dem dort ansässigen Expert Markt vorstellig zu werden...*
> 
> 
> *Also fuhr ich sichtlich geschockt ein Haus weiter zum Kaufland um den dort ansässigen Imbiss einen Besuch abzustatten, damit meine Gelüste befriedigt werden...*
> ...


höhö ich find das toll ich weis welche orte und lass mich raten es war ne riesen bratwurst   irgendwann werden wir und noch zufällig begegnen  aso geheimtip es gibt in der gegend noch nen Laden in blau die sind auch gut und haben glaube auch ne ganz gute spiele auswahl (mein vertrauens hardware händler)


----------



## de_oli (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> höhö ich find das toll ich weis welche orte und lass mich raten es war ne riesen bratwurst   irgendwann werden wir und noch zufällig begegnen  aso geheimtip es gibt in der gegend noch nen Laden in blau die sind auch gut und haben glaube auch ne ganz gute spiele auswahl (mein vertrauens hardware händler)


los heb deinen arm !!!


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

aso ich dachte das wäre schon kla das mein arm höher is als eure zusammen  kla dann mach ich`s nochma extra für euch *arm mega hoch heb*


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> *arm mega hoch heb*



So ists braaaaaaf

*Duckundwegrenn*


----------



## godtake (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

aRm fÜr rOsSi
gAnZ
hOcH
aNhEb!


----------



## Stex (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also alle arme hoch und schön laut rufen.. : Oh Rossi wir wolln dich modden sehn, oh rossi....


----------



## de_oli (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

genau


----------



## nobbi77 (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nach 16 Stunden, 4 Minuten und 32 Sekunden und mit dem Mund tippend wollte ich fragen, ob ich meine Arme jetzt wieder runternehmen kann?


----------



## de_oli (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

halt sie weiter oben


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Nach 16 Stunden, 4 Minuten und 32 Sekunden und mit dem Mund tippend wollte ich fragen, ob ich meine Arme jetzt wieder runternehmen kann?



Können ja, dürfen nein!

Um mich solidarisch zu zeigen, heb ich zumindest mal den Mittelfinger...


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Nach 16 Stunden, 4 Minuten und 32 Sekunden und mit dem Mund tippend wollte ich fragen, ob ich meine Arme jetzt wieder runternehmen kann?


Nein, darfst Du nicht!
Tun wir ja auch nicht.
Wobei ich die - immerhin gewaschenen - Füße nehme.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Intelfan (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*etwasverspätetdenarmheb* bin auch dafür, wofür auch immer...

Juhuu ich hab nen avatar!!! ^^
Konnte leider das ganze lange WE net on, weil irgendeiner von euch spassvögeln unseren Router fernmodden musste....

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## kero81 (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jub, bin auch mit Arm heben dabei. 

Gruß Kero


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> *etwasverspätetdenarmheb* bin auch dafür, wofür auch immer...


Du sollst den Arm heben, brauchst aber nix wissen!
Ansonsten: *drück-Blätterzurücktaste*
Andere Variante: Drück mich.


Intelfan schrieb:


> Konnte leider das ganze lange WE net on, weil irgendeiner von euch spassvögeln unseren Router fernmodden musste...


Ich war es nicht: mit so Kleinzeugs gebe ich mich nicht ab.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja,Ja.....

Ich habe Euch gehört....

Ihr könnte die Arme und Füße wieder runter nehmen...

Ein neues Projekt ist in Planung..

Mein persönlicher Speditionsdienst, in Form von meinen Eltern, holen mir morgen die Grundlage für mein neues Projekt....

Es wird etwas kleines und Unscheinbares (75x65x95 ca. 80KG).....

Da ich unsere Ferngemoddeten DHL Mitarbeiter nicht überfordern wollte, habe ich Selbstabholung vereinbart....

Im moment kämpfe ich noch mit meinem Ferngemoddeten Knie....lasst mich erst mal wieder auf die Beine kommen.....

Mfg

PS
Wow !!! Unsere Firma wächst unaufhörlich.....


----------



## kero81 (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ääääähm 80 kilo bei solchen Maßen??? Hmmmmm, was das wohl sein soll...

Gruß Kero


----------



## moe (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ääääähm 80 kilo bei solchen Maßen??? Hmmmmm, was das wohl sein soll...
> 
> Gruß Kero



war hier nicht mal die rede von einem kleinwüchsigen baby-elefant?


----------



## Intelfan (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmmm 80kilo entspricht genau meinem Kampfgewicht...
Hmm komisch diesen Speditionsdienst nehme ich auch immer öfter in anspruch 
ach ja @godtake:

Danke das du dir die große Mühe für mein pic gemacht hast woher wusstest du das ich banjamin toll finde??


----------



## Stex (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also 80kg... das wird was Grosses werden 

Also schon mal viel Spass beim neuen Projekt


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!


kero81 schrieb:


> Ääääähm 80 kilo bei solchen Maßen??? Hmmmmm, was das wohl sein soll...
> 
> Gruß Kero


Das bin ich.
nachdem ich 50kg abgenommen habe und mich bücke.

*Duckundwegrenn*

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, wild ins Blaue hinein: Ein Beton- Mod? Quadratisch Praktisch...Oh...ist gar nicht quadratisch....hm...ein nicht quadratischer Betonmod?


----------



## nobbi77 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

80 Kilos?
Hört sich eindeutig nach NobLorRos-Variante eines Atom-HTPCs an: Klein, leicht, unnütz....

Ansonsten habe ich heute getestet, ob wir von NobLorRos einen weiteren Paket-Dienst beauftragen könnten.

Meine eindeutige Antwort: JA!
Wir nehmen DPD dazu.

Hintergrund: Unser Samsung-Laserdrucker hat sich dank Fernmoddings verabschiedet. Aber Samsung hat einen Abholservice innerhalb 24 Stunden. Toll....
Also, vor einer Woche den Service beauftragt und nach einer Woche, solange dauern 24 Stunden bei DPD, kam heute der Fahrer und wollte das Paket abholen. Nachdem ich die Ranken,Moos und Unkraut,die nach 24 Stunden so wachsen, entfernt hatte, teilte er mir mit, dass er alle Paketaufkleber vergessen hätte und er das Paket trotzdem mitnehmen wollte. Ich erklärte ihm, dass ich doch lieber noch warten wollte, da ich irgendwie einen Beleg für die erfolgreiche Abholung erhalten möchte....

Irgendwie gehe ich davon aus, dass er dann nächste Woche endlich das Paket abholen wird, also nach 24 Stunden.....


----------



## Nucleus (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Einen Beton-PC gibts doch schon 

@nobbi

Von DPD kann ich Dir auch ein Liedchen singen.
Das sind die mit Abstand unfähigsten Paketzusteller, die mir (bislang) untergekommen sind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

@Nuceleus: das mit dem Singen lass' mal lieber.
Es reicht mir schon, wenn bei _meinem _Gesang die Fliesen im Bad von der Wand fallen und wegrennen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

DPD=Deutsche Post Deppen  und  mit den maßen und dem gewicht werweiß vlt sinds ja meter maße  aso und ich töte euch wenn ich mich in den nächsten wochen fernmoddet mein board kommt nach 4wochen heute wieder nachdem ich es euch anvertraut hab :-O


----------



## Intelfan (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jetzt gibt es hier schon morddrohungen  DPD ist echt unfähig... das geht mal gar nicht.. als der mein Paket vorbeigebracht hat, fielen dem erstmal so 5 oder 6 pakete aus dem Transporter, der rest des Wagens sah nicht unbedingt aufgeräumter aus... vllt sollten wir die unter vertrag nehmen, das könnte zu unserer Firmenphilosophie passen 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich glaub mein Zweit PC ist auch fern gemoddet worden, denn in letzter Zeit (1/2 Jahr) ruiniert er jedes erdenkliche Mainboard.
Egal wie teuer(200€) oder billig(79€) das MB ist, nach ca 3 - 6 Wochen ist es im Eimer.
Ich hab schon Asus und Gigabeyte MBs eingebaut immer wieder das selbe.
Ich verzweifel bald mit dem PC oder ich werfe ihn aus dem Fenster.
Naja ein Mainboard hat er nicht kaput gekriegt, nur leider hab ich es Privat Verkauft.


----------



## Intelfan (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@JonnyB1989

Vllt machst du ja auch irgendwas falsch 
aber wer pflanzt ein 200euro Mainboard in einen zweitpc?! so teuer ist ja noch nicht mal das meinens Hauptpc's gewesen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> @JonnyB1989
> 
> Vllt machst du ja auch irgendwas falsch
> aber wer pflanzt ein 200euro Mainboard in einen zweitpc?! so teuer ist ja noch nicht mal das meinens Hauptpc's gewesen



Ich hatte das Teil übrig und wo kommt den allte gebrauchte Hardware hin...
... genau in den Zweit Rechner.
Also die MBs die ich für meinen HauptpC kaufe kosten immer so Ca. 180€ aufwärts.
Bei mir wird halt nach Aussehen, Funktoinen und Qualität gekauft.


----------



## Intelfan (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Okay na dann... für mich is halt p/l wichtig... und das möglichst günstig, da ich als schüler nicht gerade im Geld schwimme... sonst hätte ich hier schon lange was besseres stehen


----------



## nobbi77 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sollen wir ihm sagen, dass wir sein Netzteil gemoddet haben?

Hmmm, dumm gelaufen, es sollte doch die Sicherungen im ganzen Haus samt Elektrogeräten treffen.....
Naja, ne Rechnung schicken wir trotzdem 

3467,48€ zzgl. 334,- Versand mit DPD.....

DPD...Das war der Fehler.....Dau Pc Damaged


----------



## computertod (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

kann es sein, dass ihr meine Ersatzgraka ferngemoddet habt?
die stürtzt nämlich seit heute alle halbe stunde ab...


----------



## nobbi77 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja, unsere neueste Creation: Der 30 Minuten-Mod


----------



## computertod (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ok, jetzt geht sie andscheinend wieder
die ATi Treiber moddet ihr nicht auch zufällig?


----------



## de_oli (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



computertod schrieb:


> ok, jetzt geht sie andscheinend wieder
> die ATi Treiber moddet ihr nicht auch zufällig?



schon längst geschehen auf seite 1


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Sollen wir ihm sagen, dass wir sein Netzteil gemoddet haben?
> 
> 3467,48€ zzgl. 334,- Versand mit DPD.....
> 
> DPD...Das war der Fehler.....Dau Pc Damaged



Nur dass ich das NT in der zwischen Zeit auch schon unter Verdacht hatte und gewechselt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja. Cpu und Ram Laufen im Haupt PC komplett ohne Fehler.
Gebt es zu ihr habt den Rechner mit nem Hardware vernichtenden Fluch belegt. Dem NobLorRos Mainboard kill Fluch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja das Paket mit der Rechnung nehm ich sowieso nicht an und Inkassomitarbeiter werden mit ner alten Tastatur und den kaputten Mainboards verdroschen.


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Heute habt ihr wieder Fernmodding vom feinsten betrieben.
 Eigentlich sollte jetzt auf meinem Schreibtisch ein schöner DVD-Brenner liegen, aber laut Auftrag Nr. 0815 habt ihr ja den DHL-Mann "ferngemoddet", so dass er mir mein Paket wegen 
*!falscher Lieferadresse!* ​ nicht zustellen konnte. Nun geht das Paket zurück zu Conrad und wird dann nochmal zugestellt. Diesmal bitte jegliche Art von Fernmodding unterlassen.
Als sei das nicht schon genug für einen kleinen Kero wie mich, hat Aquatuning den von mir heiss begehrten  Lüfter nicht mehr auf Lager und so muss ich nun bis zum 23.11. warten, bis er verfügbar ist und mir zugestellt werden kann. Den Rechnungsbetrag i.H.v. 230588,78 Euro werde ich schnellstmöglich in unsere Kaffeekasse einzahlen.

Gruß Kero


----------



## nobbi77 (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Unser freier Mitarbeiter, minifZoe, hat mich fernmündlich gemoddet: Beim Kabel sleeven rief er an und da ich eh zwei linke Hände habe,verbog ich mir gleich die Kontakte des Lüfterkabels....
Die Marktlücke des Telefonmoddings habe ich mir gleich patentieren lassen und mich mit 178687465837,83 € gleich belastet. 

Da unsere Kaffekasse nun voll ist,werden alle Mitarbeiter in ihren Büros angekettet, damit niemand mit der Kaffeekasse durchbrennen kann, die mittlerweile mehr Geld enthält, als AMD Schulden hat.....


----------



## Nucleus (16. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@JohnnyB

Kann es nicht schlichtweg sein, dass Du immer vergisst unter alle Mainboards die Abstandhalter zu setzen und Du Deine Mainboards grillst?


----------



## godtake (17. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Armer Johnny...Nobbi, sag ihm wo dun Stecker angebracht hast, der den unterm Mobo den ATX- Stecker mit dem Gehäuse mit seiner Heizung mit Nachbars Starkstrom- Leitung kurzschließt...so kanns ja ned weitergehen .

Aber im Ernst: Wir entsorgen auch einfach kostengünstig alte PCs die mit Billigteilen vollgestopft wurden...


----------



## nobbi77 (17. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Neues Angebot:
Lieferterminmodding:
Ich warte seit fast einem Monat auf ein paar Kleinteile für 3 Projekte und was kommt jetzt: Gestern wäre Liefertermin gewesen, heute neuer Liefertermin: 27.11. 2009.

Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich Duke Nukem Forever dazu bestellt hatte?????


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Nucleus schrieb:


> @JohnnyB
> 
> Kann es nicht schlichtweg sein, dass Du immer vergisst unter alle Mainboards die Abstandhalter zu setzen und Du Deine Mainboards grillst?



Ich grill die Dinger nicht,die Anstandshalter sind alle passend. 
Das komische ist der PC Läuft eine ganze Weile ohne Muken und Murren, dann beginnt es mit einem Bluescreen, es geht dann so weiter, das das Teil sogar unter Memtest abschmiert.


----------



## Nucleus (17. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich grill die Dinger nicht,die Anstandshalter sind alle passend.
> Das komische ist der PC Läuft eine ganze Weile ohne Muken und Murren, dann beginnt es mit einem Bluescreen, es geht dann so weiter, das das Teil sogar unter Memtest abschmiert.



Willst Du meine professionelle Meinung dazu hören?

Ich würde den Komponenten gnadenloses Gesichtsmodding gepaart mit Fensterflug-Modding androhen, wenn sie nicht so machen, wie Du willst.

Mache ihnen ein Angebot, dass sie nicht ausschlagen können...


----------



## CiSaR (17. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oh man ihr seit echt der Hammer aber jetzt weiß ich endlich wär meine zwei 8800GTX und meine eine GTX280 "geschrottmoddet" hat


----------



## Intelfan (17. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

tja tut mir leid hatte langeweile und liebe es Grafikkarten kaputt zu machen


----------



## CiSaR (17. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja das habe ich gemerkt nich nur an der fehlenden Bildausgabe auch am fehlenden Geld aufm Konto


----------



## nobbi77 (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Defekte Grafikkarten?
Dann nutzt doch die Möglichkeit zum Zweitmod: Erneutes Zerstören nach Reparatur.

Daher der erste Workshop:

*Backen mit NobLorRos*​
*Man nehme: 

1 Defekte Grafikkarte
1 Defektes Mainboard aus einem Notebook
1 Umluftbackofen
2 Unfähige Hardwaresupportabteilungen bekannter Hersteller
1 Geburtstagskerze
1 Servierplatte für Notebookschlachtplatte a la Nobbi

Zunächst die Graka gemeinsam mit 1 Zwiebel schälen:Schale und Grafikkartenkühler (hier: 8800GT, Referenzdesign) entfernen und Zwiebel schneiden.
Dann Reste der völlig übertrieben aufgetragenen alten Wärmeleitpaste entfernen.

Die Tränen nach Zwiebelschneiden laufen lasen und sicherstellen, dass die Frau einen heulen sieht. Da verschwindet sie garantiert aus der Küche, damit ihr eure Ruhe habt. (Wozu braucht man denn sonst die Zwiebel?)

Ofen auf 105,6467 Grad vorheizen (100 tun es auch)

Dann 30 Min backen.

Wer ein angenehmes, dauerhaftes Aroma liebt, Umluft ausschalten!
Bringt 3 Tage bestialischen Gestank (gut für leute, die gerne bei Freunden backen)

Innerhalb dieser Zeit das defekte Notebook mit Schadensbericht von AS.S zerlegen. (Wer kann das wohl sein?)

Das ausgebaute Mainboard nach Wasserschäden untersuchen, nichts finden, fluchen, Voodoopuppe mit Antlitz des Technikers erstellen und 132 Nadeln an pikante Stellen stecken.

Noch genauer suchen und einen Haarriss im Mainboard finden.

Fuchsteufelswild durch die Küche rennen und damit die Frau erneut für 30 Min vertreiben.

BING!!!!!! Graka fertig

Ohne Handschuhe herausnehmen und sich die Finger verbrennen.

Laut das harte Wort für die weiche braune Masse rufen.

Graka abkühlen lassen.

Über das Notebook ärgern, den Support erneut verfluchen, zur Ablenkung im Internet surfen und das Mainboard finden:

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTIwMDM2NTgwODI=?direkt_aufriss_area=SHOP_AREA_17696&~template=PCAT_AREA_S_browse&p_page_to_display=&catalogs_sub_id=sub1&aktiv=1&navi=oben_2

Kurz überlegen, bei Caseking surfen und das Gehäuse finden:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black

In Rekordzeit überlegen und alle funktionierenden Teile des Notebooks ausbauen und sich lechzend den neuen Mini-PC vorstellen.

Dann Servierplatte herrichten und Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte, optisches Laufwerk und Vista-Lizenz mit etwas Petersilie und in Scheiben geschnittenem Stinkkäse garnieren.

Bei diesem Gestank verschwindet die Frau für weitere 30 Minuten aus der Küche.

Nun leckere Coolermaster Wärmeleitpaste auf den Grakakühler auftragen und Graka wider zusammenbauen.

In irgendein System zum Test einsetzen (außer AGP).

Graka funktioniert und schafft knappe 13000 Punkte im 3DoofMark06.

Nach wüsten Beschimpfungen durch die Frau (ihr System wurde lahmgelegt) Graka wieder ausbauen und Urzustand wieder herrichten (Staub ins Gerät,Kaffeeflecken).

Zähneknirschend der Frau mitteilen, dass nun doch keine neue Graka her muss und sie sich für die gesparten 12,99 eine neue Handtasche kaufen kann.

Unter ihrem Account einloggen und dem Grafikkartenhersteller eine beleidigende E-Mail schicken, da sich die chinesischen Deppen auf die trotz Garantie bestehenden Ansprüche nicht auf den mehrsprachigen Schriftverkehr (Deutsch, Englisch, Fränzösisch, Esperanto) gemeldet hatten.

Sich auf die Schulter klopfen weil NobLorRos so toll ist und dann in den nächsten Tagen wieder fernmodden...

Viel Spass beim Backen

Euer Nobbi77
*


----------



## Asmo (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NobLorRos, das aufstrebende Modding-Unternehmen, sucht neue Mitarbeiter:*​ 
bewerbung um eine freie stelle in eurem team
​
*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
mit würsten als finger hat man doch gar keine hände oder?

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
wenn man schon beim aussteigen aus dem auto vergisst die HW richtig anzupacken und der nachbar dich auslacht wenn alles scheppernd zu boden geht kommt man nicht mal zum auspacken

*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
zoll... was? flasche....gerne 

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
immer nach dem motto "wird schon passen"

*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
verwirrung und chaos regiert mein leben

*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*
auf jeden

*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?
*mein psychater hatt immer recht

*Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.* 

*Qualitätsnachweis:*
als bekennender pyromane geht so manches schief. beim sleeven verbrenn ich mir gerne und oft die würste oder fackel eine sleeve bis zur unkenntlichkeit ab. da hat irgendwer mein feuerzeug ferngemoddet

beim DVD-laufwerk einbau brennt gerne mal fast der ganze rechner ab weil das SATA kabel anfing zu rauchen und ich erst gemerkt hab als meterhohe stichflammen sich in die höhe züngelten

*wie schauts aus? bekommt ein armer pyromane eine freie stelle in eurem team? *


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wieso sehe ich da vor meinem geistigen Auge ein feuerotes NobLorRos-Bild in einer Signatur auf uns zukommen?


----------



## nobbi77 (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, ich habe unsere Feuerversicherung schon mal angepasst.

Hmm, jetzt könnten brandheisse News irgendwie echter werden mit nem Pyromanen...


----------



## Asmo (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wenn die news nicht zu heiß sind das die ganze bude abfackelt seh ich da eigentlich kein problem darin^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Endlich habe wir auch einen Pyromanen.....

Dann können wir den Modding Part *"Kurzschluss mit anschließenden Brand" *auch endlich abdecken....


*So .... jetzt mal die 80 KG Auflösung....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein alter CD/DVD Server....

Das Ding ist extreme Massive....

Selbst die Fronttür ist aus Metall und mit Dunkelgrauen Glas ausgestattet...

Hammer sind die Laufwerksblenden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind alle nicht aus Plastik, sondern aus Metall.....

Eine Blende wiegt rund 700g.... !!!

Deshalb ist das Ding auch so schwer....

Die drei Redundanten Netzteile fliegen natürlich als erstes raus....

Mfg​


----------



## CiSaR (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wo hast du den das geile Teil her?
Kannst du mal ein Foto vom Inneren machen?


----------



## nobbi77 (18. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rosstaescher:

Geil!!!!!
Und da kommt sicher eine Nvidia Ion-Plattform rein mit Slimline Laufwerk und ne SSD, bei dem Platzmangel


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Wo hast du den das geile Teil her?
> Kannst du mal ein Foto vom Inneren machen?



5 Euro bei Ebay.....

Fotos vom inneren mach ich noch...



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Rosstaescher:
> 
> Geil!!!!!
> Und da kommt sicher eine Nvidia Ion-Plattform rein mit Slimline Laufwerk und ne SSD, bei dem Platzmangel




Du bist sehr optimistisch, das ich das alles dort rein bekomme....

Ich glaube das wird eng...

Mfg


----------



## godtake (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Darf ich Rossis Hund fernmodden, darf ich Rossis Hund fernmodden, darf ich Rossis ... *was zum geier läuft da überhaupt durchs Bild???* Hund-  Katze - Ratte - Ufo- Meerschweinchen - erklär dich! 

@Gehäuse: ARGH 
@Pyromane: Job, ich habe verstanden, Profilbild kommt


----------



## Intelfan (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das ist echt hart... So ein Teil will ich auch  Das ist echt übel...
Aber mal ganz ehrllich wie wollt ihr den ION Krams da reinbekommen?! Das passt doch hinten und vorne nicht... 

Und danke das ihr mein LC-PowwerNetzteil noch nicht gemoddet habt... Habe soeben den unerträglich lauten lüfter getauscht und dan Wert somit vervielvältigt. Und das Netzteil LÄUFT NOCH!!! 

MFG
und gute Nacht

Intelfan


----------



## nobbi77 (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Was, wir alle noch hier? mist, Rossi, du hast die Stechuhr ferngemoddet! Sie stempelt nur noch den Arbeitsanfang und verschließt die Bürotür....Und die WC-Tür....
Ok, Intelfan, ich bringe dir jetzt die 8. Rolle Toilettenpapier...und wenn du brav bist, repariert derLordselbst in einer Woche auch die Spülung! Und dann lassen wir dich auch wieder raus


----------



## derLordselbst (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*@Intelfan:* LC-Power-Netzteile eignen sich überhaupt nicht zum Fernmodden. 

Die haben einen soo schlechten Ruf, da kann man kaum Geld für's Fernmodden eintreiben. Alle Besitzer behaupten, ihr LC hätte es ganz allein geschafft, den PC zu grillen.


----------



## CiSaR (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> 5 Euro bei Ebay.....
> Mfg



WAS?! 5€ nur! NEID!
aber Versand 30€ wegen dem Gewicht wa


----------



## Asmo (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> ...@Pyromane: Job, ich habe verstanden, Profilbild kommt


 
thx 

na dann frohes brandschatzen  erstmal eine rauchen gehn^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Darf ich Rossis Hund fernmodden, darf ich Rossis Hund fernmodden, darf ich Rossis ... *was zum geier läuft da überhaupt durchs Bild???* Hund-  Katze - Ratte - Ufo- Meerschweinchen - erklär dich!



Mein Hund wird nicht Ferngemoddet....Obwohl ich mir manchmal nicht sicher bin ob es nicht doch eine Katze ist.... Ist ein Chihuahua....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






nobbi77 schrieb:


> Was, wir alle noch hier? mist, Rossi, du hast die Stechuhr ferngemoddet! Sie stempelt nur noch den Arbeitsanfang und verschließt die Bürotür....Und die WC-Tür....
> Ok, Intelfan, ich bringe dir jetzt die 8. Rolle Toilettenpapier...und wenn du brav bist, repariert derLordselbst in einer Woche auch die Spülung! Und dann lassen wir dich auch wieder raus



Das ist meine Spezialität...

Wenn ich schon zu Hause ans Sofa gefesselt bin, dann können wenigstens die anderen etwas tuen...



CiSaR schrieb:


> WAS?! 5€ nur! NEID!
> aber Versand 30€ wegen dem Gewicht wa



30€ Sprit.....Selbst abholen lassen....

Für unseren Pyromanen brauchen wir eigentlich ein Grisu Bild statt Benjamin...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> 30€ Sprit.....Selbst abholen lassen....
> Mfg



Nagut das geht dann ja noch. Boar mir schwirren gerade lauter verrückte Sachen durch den Kopf die man mit diesem riesen Gehäuse machen könnte


----------



## nobbi77 (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossi?
Was? Für ne richtige Katze ist das nur Frühstück

*DAS *ist ne Katze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Nagut das geht dann ja noch. Boar mir schwirren gerade lauter verrückte Sachen durch den Kopf die man mit diesem riesen Gehäuse machen könnte



Wem sagst Du das....

Ich habe 3-5 Ideen, was ich daraus machen könnte....




nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Rossi?
> Was? Für ne richtige Katze ist das nur Frühstück
> 
> *DAS *ist ne Katze:
> ...





Flauschig.........Ist Das Dein Kopfkissen..???

Die Katze neben dem Hund hast Du nicht gesehen...???

Bei mir jagt Hund Katze und Katze Hund....Dann noch mein kleiner dazwischen....hier ist immer Leben in der Bude...

Vor allen, weil Chihuahuas extreme quirlige Hunde sind........Die ist schneller als unsere Katze....

Mfg


----------



## Intelfan (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nette Bettwäsche  

@derlordselbst

Ich gebe dir recht die dinger sind echt zu billig... Gott sei dank hat mir bisher noch keines die HW gegrillt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iwie habe ich das gefühl ihr habt mein NT gemoddet... Es sieht so aus als ob da zu wenig drin wäre^^ Aber mal ehrlich: Wer glaubt, das das bisschen Krimskram da drinne 650Watt an den Tag legt?!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sorry.....

Ich braucht ein paar Ersatzteile für mein 650W....

Und da hat sich Deins gerade angeboten.....

Mfg


----------



## Intelfan (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Achso na dann... dafür opfere ich mein Netzteil natürlich gerne... Es scheint auch ohne die Teile zu laufen, da ich diesen Eintrag hier verfassen kan


----------



## nobbi77 (19. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

was habt ihr alle gegen LC Power?

Ich verwende sogar eins in einem Tagebuch (Hello, Kitty)

Wenn ich beim sleeven was falsch mache, tuts nicht so weh 
Und sie machen nicht so bekloppte Werbung wie be Quiet....
(können die sich gar nicht leisten)

...und in den statistiken, die ich selber gefälscht habe, sind sie sogar ausfallsicherer als be Quiet! 
Wo es steht?
Hier...  Man, habt ihr doch gerade gelesen 

Und noch ne Statistik:

LC Power Netzteile halten 37,5% länger als Constructa Waschmaschinen bei gleicher Waschkraft und gleichem Lärmpegel....

*Und dann dieses Sponsoring:*

*LADA empfiehlt LC Power!*

*LC Power, das offizielle Netzteil der Paralympics!*

*Die deutsche Telekom schwört auf LC Power in ihren Telefonanlagen!*

*DPD und LC Power-ein starkes Team*

*Paris Hilton trägt lieber LC-Power-Netzteile als Pelz*

*XFX Black Edition Netzteile Powered by LC Power*

*LC Power Netzteile haben weniger Kalorien als Coke zero!*

*Spanische Doping-Ärzte schwören auf alles das sie nicht dopen und LC-Power!*

*Schweinegrippeimpfung, gesetztlich krankenversichert und LC-Power Netzteile-der Rundumschutz, besser als Riester!*

*So, noch Fragen?*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Achso na dann... dafür opfere ich mein Netzteil natürlich gerne... Es scheint auch ohne die Teile zu laufen, da ich diesen Eintrag hier verfassen kan




Dann warte mal ab....

Ich habe die Teile durch billige Chinesische Kopien von Russischen nachbauten getauscht...

Die Bauteile bestehen aus Hochwertiger gepresster Koala-Kacke mit Dioxin und Bleihaltiger Lackierung, die bei Temperaturen von 8,5 Grad anfängt sich in Dunst aufzulösen....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ist das nicht das gleiche Material wie die Wasserkühler von der Lord selbst? Hmmm, die herkunft würde auch die perfekte Passform erklären.....Ups, die Konstruktionspläne waren noch gefaltet, als wir die Kühler für ihn gebaut hatten....
und Asus hatte die Blaupausen für die Grakas ausversehen in Zoll berechnet, in Kilo umgerechnet und dann durch hektoliter geteilt........
Na, jetzt ist mir alles klar!

Was ist das eigentlich für ne dumme Jacke, die ich von euch geschenkt bekommen habe...meine Arme sind auf dem Rücken zusammengebunden und warum ist meine Bürowand mit Gummi bezogen? Warum geht die Tür nicht auf?
oh, hallo, herr Doktor! Wollen sie ein Auto fremd starten? Was machen sie mit diesen elektroden, nein, AUA!!!!!!!!........................................


*OFFLINE*....Unser Fail Direktor ist momentan nicht erreichbar, bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal.....


----------



## rabit (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm duftet bestimmt gut und hilft beim einschlafen


----------



## derLordselbst (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich muss auch zugegeben, dass ich zwar an der Zuverlässigkeit der LC-Power zweifele, aber der Gerechtigkeit halber auch die vielen Vorteile nicht verschweigen darf:


*Fehlersuche ade!*
LC-Power im PC? Kein langes Nachdenken mehr, der Fehler ist gefunden!
(_und wenn doch was anderes kaputt ist, war natürlich das LC-Power schuld_  )


*Schweißfüsse und Mundgeruch entsorgt!*
Wenn mal wieder der PC brennt und diie Dioxine die Wohnung vernebeln, sind üble Dünste schnell vergessen oder übertüncht. Und das aufregende Gefühl, dem Tod nochmal knapp entronnen zu sein, sorgt vielleicht für den Sex eures Lebens!
(_funktioniert leider nur, wenn die Rauchgase nicht schneller waren als der Feuermelder und Eure rechte Hand bei der Flucht nicht verletzt wurde..._)


*Saisonales Modding*
Statt verstaubter Eleganz, die jahrelang anödet, kann man mit LC Power gleich mehrmals im Jahr neue Gehäuse-Designs ausprobieren.


*Energiesparen dank 70% Effizienz!*
Nur oberflächlich liefern Netzteile mit 85% Effizienz eine besseres Energiespar-Ergebnis als ein gutes, altes LC-Power (_alt ist es, wenn man die Folie aufgerissen hat._..). 
Trotz Passiv-PFC und Vorkriegs-Transistoren schaffen es LC-Power Netzteile einfach nicht, mit der Bauteilbestückung eines Stecker-Netzteils einfach nicht, soviel Strom zu verarbeiten wie ein Marken-Netzteil.
Und gerade die langen Ruhephasen des Neuaufbaues sind extrem umweltfreundlich.


*P.S.:* Komisch eigentlich, dass wir noch kein LC-Power-Support hier im Forum haben. Mögen die uns nicht?


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ausversehen in Zoll berechnet, in Kilo umgerechnet



Wisst Ihr, woran ich da denken muss?

Da gab es mal ein Weltraumteleskop für die eine oder andere Milliarde an US-$.
Da hatten sie doch tatsächlich einige Teile in cm, andere in Zoll berechnet, so dass das Ding nicht wirklich brauchbare Bilder brachte, als es oben war.......

Wir Modden über*-**All* !

Sorry; ich weiß: die Bilder von dem Hobel Hubbel geben wunderbare Hintergrundbilder, Ok.
Aber ich konnte dem Versuch des Fernmoddings auf größere Distanz einfach nicht wiederstehen......
Bin eben schon länger am Probieren......


----------



## Asmo (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Rossi?
> Was? Für ne richtige Katze ist das nur Frühstück
> 
> *DAS *ist ne Katze:
> ...


 
die is aber herzig die bettwäsche versteht sich^^


----------



## Intelfan (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich meine, im falle eines Falles kann man ein LC-Power Netzteil auch im falle eines Defektes weiternutzen, z.B. als Dekoobjekt oder als mittelschweren Briefbeschwerer... Wer hat sich eig darauf Spezialisiert, Schulcomputer zu modden?! Einer unserer guten alten, megaflimmerigen 15 Zoll Röhrenmonitore hat heute unter atemberaubenden Phyroeffekten das Zeitliche gesegnet...


----------



## Asmo (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

tja intel, da ich lageweile hatte und ein kleines feuerwerk nie verkehrt ist war ich gerne bereit den mod zu übernehmen


----------



## Intelfan (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das finde ich sher nett von dir, da keiner an der Schule einen Plan hatte, welche der Sicherungen in der schule zum Computerraum gehörte und somit Info ausgefallen ist.. Und lustich war das feuerwerk auch^^ Aber ihr wollt nicht wissen wie Angenehm so ein verkokelter Rohrenmonitor riecht


----------



## godtake (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lieber Asmo, 
es tut mir furchtbar leid, dass Du so lange warten musstest, aber leider wurde meine freie Zeit, dich ich für Profilbilder und ähnliches aufwenden kann, gemoddet...12h- Schicht, krankes Team- Personal, zu gut laufender Nebenjob, Freundin mit Ansprüchen, Freundin die Hunger hat und der man ein Essen kochen muss, Pc- Gehäuse das weitergebastelt werden wollte usw.

Doch, nun ist es da: Dein eigenes Noblorros- Profi(l)- Bild


----------



## Asmo (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wegen mir hättest dir nicht so nen stress machen müssen, aber danke dir trotzdem für dieses wunderschöne profilbild


----------



## nobbi77 (20. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Asmo. Nun bist du auch in der Mitarbeiterliste verewigt 

Und nun mal wieder ein kleines Erlebnis von NobLorRos:

*Der Silent-PC*​ 
Da der (schlechte) ruf manchmal schnell voranschleicht, hatte mich eine gute Freundin gebeten, ihr einen neuen Rechner zu bauen.

Als Fail-director ist Hilfsbereitschaft natürlich Ehrensache und so machte ich mich ernsthaft ans Werk (ja, manchmal).

Was sollte der Rechner können? 

1. Mehr als der Alte ( Ein 4 Jahre alter Medion....Wo ist jetzt der P60??? Oder doch ein pentium 233 MMX?????)
2. Leise sein (Ok, mal was neues, normaler weise ist mein Vergleichswert eine startende Boeing 747)
3. Zur Wohnungseinrichtung passen...(Frauen-PC...)
4. Sparsam (Ausstattung oder Energieverbruch?????)
5. Unter 1000 Euro bleiben (Bei unseren Preisen??? fast unmöglich)

Nun meine glorreiche Komponentenauswahl:

CPU: Athlon II X4 600e
Mainboard: Asus M4A785TD-M EVO AM3 ( ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus M4A785TD-M EVO )
Ram: 4 GB G-Skill Rip Jaws 1333 ( ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit )
Graka: Club 3D 4670 1 GB Passiv (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD4000 - Club 3D HD4670)
HDD: WD Digital caviar green 500 GB
DVD-Brenner: Lite on Sata
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 425
Case: Passend zur Einrichtung, Lancool K7 Champage ( Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K7C Midi-Tower - Champagne )
CPU-Kühler: EKl Alpenföhn Groß Clockner BE

Dazu noch ne Hercules Webcam und ein roter externer Kartenleser (damit sie ihn auch am Netbook nutzen kann)

OS ist win 7 64 HP 

o Gott, unter 800 Euro!!!!!

Ok, dann noch das dazu: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - SATA - Kingston SSDNow V 2,5" SSD 128 GB

Puh, Kohle verballert... ich bin so gut....

Aber wo ist das Fail?????

Das kann nur einem NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter passieren:

Alles zusammengebaut und dann sollte der erste Start kommen.

Hmmm, irgendwie tat sich nichts....dachte ich.....Also: Seitenteil auf und....alles leuchtet???? Hmmm? dann das kleine Detail: Der Monitorstecker.... Ok, Blöd, anstecken...ups ein Bild??????
Aua, der Frontlüfter dreht sich ja auch....bin ich taub?

*ICH HABE AUS VERSEHEN TATSÄCHLICH EIN SILENT-SYSTEM GEBAUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
Und dann ist die Kiste auch noch schnell!!!!

Ich schäme mich so.......​


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So ein Versehen müsste mir mal passieren......


----------



## Intelfan (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oh mein Gott!! SO etwas hätte NIE(!!!) passieren dürfen  Aber ne SSD?! Na ja egal


----------



## nobbi77 (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Erster Test des NobLorRos-Silent PC*​
Nach den ersten 10 Stunden Betrieb kommt nun der erste Erfahrungsbericht:

1. Energiesparfunktionen:
Mist,sie funktionieren....Der PC schaltet brav in den Stand By und springt brav wieder an.
Ok, wird geändert, damit wir unseren kostenpflichtigen Support weiter nutzen können.

2. Lautstärke:
Unhörbar.
Ok, die verbauten Lüfter werden getauscht. Wir haben noch genug Yate Loons aus alten LC-Power Netzteilen und einen Scythe mit Lagerschaden.

3. Windows-Start:
Mit SSD? Für Morgenmuffel unerträglich, so einen schnellen Windowsstart kann man ja gar nicht fassen. Normalerweise sollte ein anständiger Rechner hochfahren und man geht dann duschen, holt sich nen Kaffe, flirtet mit der Nachbarin, beleidigt den DPD-Fahrer, geht mit dem Hund gassi, reingt das Hühnergehege und ärgert sich, dass Windoof noch nicht oben ist.

*Warnung: Win 7 und SSD zerstören Ihren gewohnten Tagesablauf!!!*

4. Energiesparen:
Nach einem heimlichen Besuch im Entsorgungslager bei Osram konnte ich auf dem dortigen Schwarzmarkt für geschädigte Energiesparer noch einige 1000 Watt-Lampen ergattern. Sehr zur Freude meines Energieerzeugers konnte ich so die Ersparnis wieder ausgleichen.

5. Internetgeschwindigkeit:
Als erstes wurde die Firewall abgeschaltet und zur Systemverlangsamung AOL installiert.
So kann die demnächst glückliche PC-Besitzerin Ihr Internet wie gewohnt nutzen: DSL 16000 mit Modemgeschwindigkeit.

6. Zugriffszeiten:
Ekelhaft, natürlich wurden schnell Sata auf IDE Adapter eingebaut, um die Daten langsamer laufen zu lassen.

7. Fazit:

Damit unsere Kundin auch zufrieden sein kann, wird sie nach unseren Änderungen nicht mit neuen Eindrücken überfordert und das neue System kann so eine leichtere Eingewöhnung gewährleisten.
Trotzdem war es mir nicht möglich, trotz aller Änderungen an die miserable Leistung des Medion-PCs heranzukommen.
Die Medion-Jungs haben es einfach drauf...

Euer Nobbi77


----------



## Stex (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Deine Probleme möchte ich haben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ nobbi77

Ich bin schwer Enttäuscht...

Dieser Zusammenbau entspricht nicht unseren Firmenrichtlinien.

Gegen folgende Regeln hast Du verstoßen:



Ein Silent PC geht gar nicht....der Lärmpegel eines startenden Düsenjets wäre Pflicht gewesen.
Das System funktioniert einwandfrei....das geht auch nicht.......mindestens drei bis vier Pannen mit anschließender Tagelanger Fehlersuche wäre das Mindestmaß gewesen...
Der Rechner ist schnell....UM GOTTES WILLEN....max. 3 fps mehr als der 4 Jahre alter Medion Rechner wäre ja noch im Toleranz Bereich gewesen, aber so....

Wenn Du nicht Mitinhaber von NobLorRos Modding wärst, dann würde das die Fristlose Kündigung bedeuten.

So belasse ich es mit einer öffentlichen Rüge und einmal an den Ohren ziehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe, das ganze war nur ein Ausrutscher und Du gelobst wieder Besserung für die nächsten Modding Aktionen....​

Mfg


----------



## Stex (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



> Wenn Du nicht Mitinhaber von NobLorRos Modding wärst, dann würde das die Fristlose Kündigung bedeuten.
> 
> So belasse ich es mit einer öffentlichen Rüge und einmal an den Ohren ziehen....



das nenn ich mal ne Strafpredigt


----------



## nobbi77 (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na toll, die nächste Strafe kam in der Mitarbeiterrundmail 876:

Test ortsansässiger Hardwarehändler.....

Ok, dann mal los:

*NobLorRos in Gefahr: Fachmarkttest 1:*​
Heute: Expert, in einer kleinen Stadt in Niederbayern

Testfragen: 
1. HD Tauglicher Flachbilfernseher für PC-Nutzung,Wii und Blue Ray...
2. Blueray-Software für PC und Vista 64
3. HD- und Spieletaugliche Grafikkarte

Los gehts! Der Verkäufer wird kurz Mokel genannt,abgekürzt M, Nobbi N

M:Grüß Gott (Freundlich ist er ja)
N.Grüß Gott. Ich suche zu Weihnachten einen netten Flachbildfernseher mit Full HD und mindestens 108 cm Bildschirmdiagonale.
M: Hier haben wir blablablabla... (1000 Modelle später) ...
N: welcher hat denn mindestens 120 Hertz?
M. das brauch man doch gar nicht
N: Ich schon.
M: Da Frage ich mal nen Kollegen, Moment....
M2: Grüß Gott. 120 Hertz braucht man doch gar nicht, ist ja eher Marketing
N: AhSoo! Und ich dachte ich bräuchte die Hertzzahl für flimmerfreies 3D mit meinem 3D Vision, aber wenn sie es sagen....
M+M2: ähhhhh.....

N: Ok, was haben sie denn an BluRay Software?
M: Hier die Cyberlinksuite, blablabla......
N: Ok, aber warum kann die nur Dolby Digital 2.0 für 2.1?
M: Neeee, ich glaube Surround kann die auch....
N: Ich möchte da mein Yamaha-System mit DTS 6.1 anschließen
M: 5.1
N: Meine Yamaha macht 6.1, zusätzlich noch 1 Heckcenter!
M: Ähhhh, ja, ähhh, das kann die hier scheinbar nicht. (Schwitz)
N: Und Corel Win DVD 9?
M...kann kein Blue Ray
N: Hmm, und ich dachte die 9er + Blue ray könnte Blue Ray
M: Ähhh
N: Na gut. Ich benötige noch für den Mini-ITX-PC meiner Frau eine Spieletaugliche Grafikkarte.
M: Grafikkarten für ITXs haben wir nicht, die haben nur PCI oder onboard
N: OHHHH, Das wusste ich nicht, danke sehr für die freundliche Hilfe...

So, ich geh mich besaufen, bevor soviel Unfähigkeit zum Amoklauf anregt....

Fazit: Ich gehe jetzt in Kur

Ok, liebe Mitarbeiter, wenn es so weiter geht, müssen wir uns nicht mehr wundern, warum Aldi noch gut PCs verkauft....

GODTAKE!!!!!
Wir müssen ein NobLorRos Gütesiegel entwerfen, um getestete Betriebe auch auszeichnen zu können!!!


----------



## godtake (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

lol...lol...lol...Gütesiegel kommt, so kann das nicht weiter gehen!


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oh mein Gott!!! So viel Unfähigkeit auf einem Fleck, das tut weh .


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey, wir sollten die beiden M´s einstellen.

Gruß Kero


----------



## Intelfan (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Bin ich auch für... So ein Qualifiziertes Fachpersonal MÜSSEN wir einfach haben!!!


----------



## Stex (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick verdienen sie dann sogar besser


----------



## nobbi77 (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Aber andererseits: Wir können doch keine Leute einstellen, die unfähiger sind als die Führungsebene


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Aber andererseits: Wir können doch keine Leute einstellen, die unfähiger sind als die Führungsebene


Warum nicht?

Kann doch DHL auch!
Und die Bundesregierung.....
Und......


----------



## nobbi77 (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Paketdienst-Fernmodding:*

*Der neueste Kandidat für den "BESTEN" Paketdienst:
HERMES

Was ist als Bewerbung gelaufen?

Einer meiner Kollegen hat sich bei einem Hardwareversender einige nette Bauteile bestellt. Damit sie auch ankommen, hat er sie zu uns nach hause geschickt, da bei uns immer jemand da ist....

OK, die Versandmail hat er bekommen,Versand somit eigentlich innerhalb von 24 Stunden.
Ankunftsdatum: Mittwoch....
Freitag Nachfrage beim Lieferdienst nach Tracking: Wo ist das Paket?

Mögliche Antworten:
1. Zugestellt
2. Unterwegs
3. Verloren gegangen
4. Was ist ein Paket
5. Es brennt noch
6. Wie, in ihrer Stadt gibt es mehrere Straßen mit diesem Namen
7.Wollten sie es nicht persönlich abholen
8. Unser Fahrer hat schon bei DHL und DPD gearbeitet und versucht nun diese Qualität bei uns einzuführen
9. Sie sind sich sicher, von uns beliefert zu werden

Nachdem sich mein Kollege durch den Fragenkatalog durchgearbeitet hatte, passierte......NICHTS

Am gestrigen Abend um 18.33 Uhr klingelte es an unserer Tür und ein kleiner Golf 3 stand da mit einem Paket, welches er sicherlich auf dem Dach transportiert hatte oder im Auto alle Sitze, inkl. der vorderen umgeklappt waren...

Nach Besichtugung des Zustandes des Paketes wollte ich den Fragenkatalog um 10. erweitern: Wir lagern die Pakete generell im Zirkus unter trainierenden Elefanten und lassen sie damit Fußball spielen....

Nach dem Öffnen aber Entwarnung: Die Versandhändler verpacken ihre Waren erdbebensicher, was sicherlich auch an den Lieferunternehmen liegt.

Auch hier lässt sich wiederung feststellen: 24 Stunden ist eine Größenordnung, die alles einschließt, was innerhalb einem Monats ankommt.

Und nun: GODTAKE!!!!!
Wir brauchen auch hier ein Gütesiegel!!!!!*


----------



## Baker79 (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nobbi, kann es sein, das eure Rechnungsabteilung etwas hinterher hinkt? Ihr habt mir vor 2 Wochen mein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ferngemoddet (deaktivieren der Southbridge) und ich warte seit dem, auf eine Rechnung.


----------



## nobbi77 (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Baker:
Nein, du warst der 100.000.ste Kunde und deine Rechnung wurde sofort an die Moskau-Inkasso weitergeleitet 

Wenn du Schuhe aus Zement trägst, weisst du, dass wir an dich gedacht haben

Und hier der nächste Workshop:

*Garantieverlust-Modding*​
Der schnellste Mod überhaupt:

Man nehme ein neuwertiges OCZ Stealth Extreme 650 Watt Netzteil und lasse eine Schraube hineinfallen.
Nachdem auch das Schütteln durch einen erfahrenen Barmixer nichts gebracht hat ("Nobbi, ich schüttel jetzt schon drei Stunden, kann ich nicht endlich...NEIN,mach weiter!), muss man es aufschrauben.

Dazu muss als erstes der Garantieaufkleber ( Der, wo "*Bitte für Grantieverlust entfernen*" drauf steht) beschädigt werden und dann die vier netten Schräublein lösen.
Dann Deckel ab und die blöde Schraube raus holen. Deckel wieder zu schrauben.

*Für erfahrene Modder:*
Eine der Deckelschrauben gleich wieder rein fallen lassen und von vorne beginnen.
(Ich bezeichne mich mal als erfahrenen Modder)
Nach drei Wiederholungen war der Deckel wieder drauf und die Garantie erloschen.

Fertig ist die OCZ NobLorRos-Edition ohne Garantie


----------



## Baker79 (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



> Wenn du Schuhe aus Zement trägst, weisst du, dass wir an dich gedacht haben



hm, sollte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit darauf hinweisen, das ich momentan am Umziehen bin? Nicht, das dann die Kollegen von Moskau-Inkasso noch bei den neuen Besitzern, meines alten Hauses klingeln.

Falls es jemanden interessiert: meine neue Anschrift findet ihr hinter 'm Mond gleich links.


----------



## Intelfan (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm die geschichte mit dem Gemoddeten Netzteil kenne ich! Nur doof, wenn man in eile ist, das entfernen der Schraube auf den nächsten TAg verschieben muss und dies dann vergisst, bevor man das Ding in Betrieb nimmt... War zum Glück "nur" das 350W FSC Netzteil meines Arbeitspc's... aber na ja.. die Geruchskulisse ist echt gewaltig und man lernt sein Haus ganz neu kennen, wenn man zwei Stockwerke bei totaler Finsterniss durchqueren muss und dann die Taschenlampe vergisst um nachzsehen welche Sicherung denn nun geflogen ist 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## nobbi77 (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das ist dann die Stufe nach dem Garantieverlust-Modding: Houseburnmod...


----------



## Intelfan (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Und wie teuer ist ein Houseburnmod?!


----------



## nobbi77 (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

25,- für ein LC-Power Netzteil, der Rest kommt dann von alleine.....


----------



## CiSaR (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das nennt man Warmesannierung


----------



## Intelfan (22. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wie vielseitig so ein LC-Power Netzteil doch ist


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen LC-Power Nt´s? Ich hab auch eins und bin zufrieden mit...

Gruß Kero


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Und wie teuer ist ein Houseburnmod?!



Wenn du das Nt mit Benzin moddest wird es richtig, teuer.

Du muss nur Dein abgefackeltes Zimmer oder Haus rechnen, dann noch  Einsatzkostren für Feuerwehr, Polizei, ect. 

War ja selbst verschulden.



kero81 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen LC-Power Nt´s? Ich hab auch eins und bin zufrieden mit...



Ich hatte drei davon und keines hat überlebt. Lag wohl an dem Sempron64 3000+ und der 9800 Pro, die brauchen ja 350 Watt bzw 450 Watt.


----------



## Intelfan (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich sag ma so...: Bis auf den unerhört Lauten Lüfter, und den teils instabilen Spannungen und dem hohen Pfeifen aus meinem Netzteil habe ich auch nix gegen LC-Power Netzteile...

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen LC-Power Nt´s?


Nichts!
Obwohl........
Vieles: 


Vorschlaghämmer
Schraubstöcke
Schredder
Schrottpressen
und meine Maschinen: 66-90 Tonnen........


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Wie vielseitig so ein LC-Power Netzteil doch ist


Multitasking.......


----------



## nobbi77 (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmm, schaut so aus, als bräuchte LC-Power nen Support-Bereich..

Hmmm, den könnten wir doch übernehmen.
Hmmm, den übernehmen wir einfach 

Gibt es denn kompetentere Hilfe bei Fragen, als uns?

Von vernünftigen Antworten habe ich nicht gesprochen


----------



## Malkav85 (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mein NT frisst anscheinend Schrauben. 

Mir ist vor 2 Tagen eine M3 Schraube hinein gefallen (ja, ich habs genau gesehen) und als ich das NT aufgeschraubt hatte (der Garantieaufkleber ist natürlich kaputt), war sie nicht drinne 

Habt ihr zufällig per "Fernmod: Telekinese" die Schraube hinausbefördert, oder so plaziert, das evtl. irgendwann ein Kurzschluss entsteht?


----------



## Asmo (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wer moddet eigentlich hier um forum? versuche schon seit freitag mein profilbild zu ändern aber bis heute klappt es nicht, da is irgendwo der wurm drinn^^


----------



## derLordselbst (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das Forum-Modding bei Dir, Asmo, war garantiert kein Werk von *NObLorRos*!

Ansonsten wäre der Versuch, das Profilbild zu andern, mit dem kompletten Löschen deines Accounts bestraft worden. 

Anschließend wäre es nur noch möglich gewesen, einen neuen Account zu erstellen, wenn Du Nicknames wie "Schnurzelpurzel" oder "Heino lebt!" verwendest.


----------



## Asmo (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

heino lebt wär ne option^^ 

ach was solls, wird schon irgendwann klappen wenn ich es 24/7 probiere^^


----------



## nobbi77 (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lieber Asmo, nachdem jetzt 3256 Profilbilder auf deinem Bildschirm kleben, versuche es übers Kontrollzentrum
Nein, nicht von der Nasa, klick den Button, nein, nicht da ein weiteres Profilbild aufkleben....., au mann....
Du bist echt ein perfekter NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mein NT frisst anscheinend Schrauben.


Guten Appetit!

Ist aber Quatsch; gibt da zwei Varianten:


das Netzteil hat die Schraube gut verwahrt, um sie später zu einem möglichst ungüstigen Zeipunkt kleingehäckselt wieder auszuspucken, so dass die Späne möglichst viele Kurzschlüsse auf den Leiterbahnen des Computers verursachen.
das Netzteil hat schlichtweg Eisenmangel
Wir müssen mal im Fernmoddingkreis besprechen, wie wir das nun eingestellt hatten.....
Wir besprechen die Arbeiten immer nach der Durchführung, damit wir die Ergebnisse für gewollt erklären können.......


----------



## Asmo (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ........Du bist echt ein perfekter NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter


 

ich tu mein bestes nobbi


----------



## nobbi77 (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Grrr, ich bin gerade etwas genervt:

Ich habe ein XFX 780i SLI Mobo und das wohnt in einem wunderschönen, bis auf ein Fenster unverändertem Coolermaster CM 690.

Nun verabschiedet sich so langsam der Scythe Samurai Master Lüfter.
Ist ja nicht wie bei armen Leuten, es liegen ja noch ein wunderschöner EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner und ein Zalman 9700 NT herum.
Das Tolle:

Sie passen nur ohne Deckellüfter rein....
Aber ich will Deckellüfter.
Ok, Lüfter drehen....Dann passen sie nicht an den doofen Spannunswandlern....
Ich komme mir schon vor wie die Luftkühlungsvariante von derLordselbst....Tausende Kühler und nichts passt.
Das momentane Kabelmanagement habe ich mir auch von ihm abgeschaut 

Warum ich das hier poste?
Um euch die Chance auf perfekte Schadenfreude zu geben.

Irgendwie gibt es kein Case, was meine Wünsche voll erfüllt....
Der dämliche CPU-Sockel liegt zu weit an der Seite und irgendwie kommt ein Boxed-Lüfter nicht mit den 4X 3,33 GHz des Q6700 zurecht...

Interne Wakü??
Case ist voll mit 2X GTX 260 SLI und dem Board, einigen Festplatten und 6 Gehäuselüftern... wie gesagt, GRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*schadenfreude bekommt*


----------



## derLordselbst (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Da gibt es nur eine Lösung!
*
Eben selbst ein Gehäuse entwerfen und bauen!*


Ich schlage als Material gebrannten Ton vor:
Das ist nahezu unzerbrechlich (  )und günstig in der Anschaffung. 

Dazu kann man es bei Fehlversuchen leicht entsorgen.


Erst bei so einem Projekt kannst Du von abgestumpften Fernmoddern Schadenfreude erwarten.


----------



## nobbi77 (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich würe ja Pferdemist vorziehen, besser recyclebar und hat den besseren Brennwert, wenn LC-Power Netzteile verwendet werden....


----------



## Intelfan (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Pferdemist ist aber net so gut formbar


----------



## GrafFerdoe (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Aber Pferdemist stinkt nicht so sehr wie brennende Nt's...

By the way: Wollt mich ja auch noch bewerben... obwohl, kann ich mich nicht einfach hochschla*PIEP*
okay, dann nicht...

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
Links? Wo war das noch mal?

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
Ich packe Hardware generell nur auf Teppich aus, und auf Teppich hab ich immer Socken an. Ich erwarte von elektronischen Bauteilen keine Leistung, also will ich auch,dass meine Erwartungen erfüllt werden.

*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
Nein. Zum Tetrapack öffnen. Flaschen hat mir der Doktor verboten.

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
Natürlich, sonst müsste ich ja den Zollstock dafür nehmen, und das wäre multitastking, geht also nicht...

*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
Ich bin der Neffe des Lordselbst. Natürlich weiß ich, was Chaos ist. Ich habe da schon gewohnt.

*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*
Ja. Demnächst kriege ich nämlich mein Update. Dann bin ich Hartz VIII^^.

Und danke fürs Fernmodden meines Einrads. Während der Fahrt eine Kurbel abfallen lassen, gute Idee. Aber dank Schraubenschlüssel konnte ich sie wieder dranmodden. Ehrlich, dafür bezahl ich nicht. Wenn schon bleibende Schäden bitte.

Gr. Gr. (Grüße, Graf)


----------



## Asmo (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nobbi, ich leide mit dir^^

hab auch CM 690 und nen EKL clockner drinn, kenn das problem, deswegen hab ich des blöde seitenteil immer offen 

LianLi muss her, eindeutig


----------



## Intelfan (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ihr habt probleme  bei mir passt (fast) alles rein und das is genau wie mein netzteil ein mega billiges teil


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich würe ja Pferdemist vorziehen, besser recyclebar und hat den besseren Brennwert, wenn LC-Power Netzteile verwendet werden....




Ich habe eine viel bessere Idee...

Nimm LC Power Netzteile...

Du brauchst nur einen Aufruf starten und bekommst diese praktisch umsonst....

Die Stapelst Du dann wie Du sie haben willst....

Du brauchst sie nicht einmal miteinander zu verschrauben...

Du startest Die Netzteile nacheinander und nach kurzer Zeit verschmelzen sie miteinander.....

Das ganze hat folgende Vorteile:



Du tust etwas für die Umwelt
Dein Gehäuse hat einen individuellen Style
Es ist das einzig Sinnvolle was mit mit LC Power Netzteilen machen kann
Es entspricht unseren Firmenrichtlinien
Du hilfst der Menschheit, indem Du sie von einer Plage befreist
Es gibt ein Geniales Tagebuch
Du unterstützt den Hersteller indem Du Ihm die Illusion gibst, seine Netzteile sind zu etwas zu gebrauchen..

@ GrafFerdoe

Alleine die Verwandtschaft mit derLordselbst qualifiziert Dich automatisch für unsere Firma.....

Damit hast Du automatisch Anspruch auf eine zukünftige Führungsposition....

Wir müssen nur noch auslosen mit wem Du Schlaf** musst....ähhhhhh, lassen wir das....


Mfg


----------



## Intelfan (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Reviews: LC - POWER

Möchte ja mal wissen, was die son in einem jahr an bestechungsgeldern ausgeben


----------



## derLordselbst (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wenn sie für diese Tests Bestechungsgelder bezahlt haben, dann wohl nur in Hardware. 

Teilweise von 2001 (15 Watt Standby-Verbrauch, passives PFC  ), völlig unbekannte, zum großen Teil nicht mehr aktive Seiten.

Das wäre so, als würde Bayern München seine Trainerwahl mit guten Kritiken in Oschersbrunner Tageblatt begründen...



Anscheinend haben LC Power Netzteile auch eine Schutzfunktion gegen zu intensives Testen, wie man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachlesen kann....


----------



## GrafFerdoe (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Cool. Ich kann nix, also werd ich ein Chef. Das ist doch mal eine gelungen Firmenphilosphie.
Krieg ich auch ein Profilbild bitte? Irgendwas von wegen viel reden und nichts sagen bitte^^.


----------



## derLordselbst (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich freue mich auch über GrafFerdoe in unseren Reihen!

Obwohl er nicht, wie besprochen und bezahlt, täglich ein anerkennendes *Whow!* mit an den Haaren herbeigezogener Begründung in mein Tagebuch gepostet hat. 

... aber da hatte ich auch nur mit ein, zwei Mitlesern gerechnet.


Da ich GrafFerdoe seit seiner Geburt kenne (Ok, ein paar Stunden danach...), möchte ich meinen Beitrag zur Sozialisation des Grafen leisten, indem ich ganz offen über jede kleine menschlicheSchwäche, jede Peinlichkeit, jedes Versagen und natürlich auch jede strafbare Handlung berichte.

(nebenbei skype ich gerade mit GrafFerdoe und warne ihn schon mal vor )


Ohhh, es klingelt!

Hallo Graf!

Wie hast Du soo schnell die Strecke zu mir geschafft?

Taxii???

Neinn, nicht den gaaanzen Text hier löschen, das ist Doch deine Biographie!


*KOMMENTAR DES AUTORS: Aus technischen Gründen wird die Lebensbeichte von GrafFerdoe auf unbestimmte Zeit ausgesetzt.*


----------



## GrafFerdoe (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jetzt kenne ich mein Tätigkeitsfeld: Mitarbeiter-Modding!
Nachdem derLordselbst mich so hervorragend eingearbeitet hat  weiß ich nun genau, welche Stellen wie weh tun könn- äh, wo man den Schraubendreher ansetzen muss.


----------



## godtake (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hello...
ja, also ohne Lebensbeichte - mindestens ein peinliches Kurzgeschichtchen muss her - mach ich für den Grafen kein Profilbild. Soooo billig sind die auch nicht zu haben! Ein bisschen Vitamin B langt da nit...nainnain...
Schließlich sind wir eine hochanständige Firma. Geschlafen wird nur mit den eigenen PC's, jawoll, die müssen dann nämlich neben dem Bett stehen (was dachtet ihr schon wieder? ) und für die zum Schlaf benötigte Grundlautstärke von etwa 76 Dezibel sorgen (LC Netzteil + 1-2 GTX285 mit LordSelbst Lüftertuning (up to 7866rpm))...

Außerdem kann man beim engelsgleichen Tropfen eines Magicool Plexi-Radi (HowTo siehe hier) einfach herrlich träumen.

Davon abgesehen bin ich dafür, diese wunderbaren Radiatoren zusammen mit ALLEN Netzteilen eines gewissen Herstellers mit 2 Buchstaben (nain...nicht LG) als einen der ersten diesen herausragenden, faszinierend stylischen, unglaublich ausschlagkräftigen (Vorsicht, Genitalschutz wird empfohlen) Award zu erteilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Davon abgesehen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass einer der wunderbaren noblorros- awards nur mit Genehmigung eines der Gründungsmitglieder vergeben werden darf! Alle Zuwiderhandlungen werden mit einem Gratis- Fernmodding geahndet - wie das ausfällt kann sich denke ich jeder selbst ausmalen - man denke nur, dass dieses Strafmodding so unglaublich genial, teuflisch und welterschütternd ist, dass es schon nichts mehr kostet!

Grüße, hab euch alle lieb (haha, ja genau), Godtake


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das ist ja wohl mal Genial...

Du machst einen guten Job....

Mfg


----------



## Intelfan (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Genial dieser Award... Und auch die geschichte mit dem PC im Bett.. das wäre ne Möglichkeit, wobei mein LC-Powernetzteil mit dem getauschten leisen lüfter ungefär eine temperatur von 167°C erreicht...


----------



## kero81 (24. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Godtake, wieso klebt auf meiner Front son Aufkleber?! Du hast die doch heute erst gemacht??? Wieso, wieso, wieesoooohoho? Ich bekomm den nichtmehr ab, hast du den etwa mit Supersekundenkleber da rauf gepaptt???

Gruß Kero


----------



## godtake (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sry Kero, ich dachte du findest den so toll. Drum hab ich ein LC Netzteil genommen, so n Magicool Plexi Radi drauf gelegt und dann das LC Angeschaltet (weist scho, schwarz mit grün überbrücken und so). Aus dem daraus entstehenden "Brüh-Schlamm" (HARR, der ist gut ) hab ich dann eine Art Kleber angerührt, großflächig auf deiner Front verteilt und dann den Award drauf gedrückt. 12 Stunden gut durchtrocknen lassen und was dabei rauskommt siehste ja jetzt.

Nochmals sry....


----------



## nobbi77 (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gähn, guten Morgen!
Ihr seid vielleicht nette Kollegen..
Ich komme morgens um 7 ins Büro und keiner weckt mich dann um 3.21 Uhr in der Nacht? Jetzt kann ich nur noch 3 1/2 Stunden schlafen, bevor der Büroschlaf weitergeht.
Gut, nach dem Fernmodding meines Büroweckers schreibe ich natürlich alles als Überstunden auf.

So, nun aber ernst (oder doch nicht...)

1. GrafFerdoe: Herzlich willkommen in unserer aufstrebenden Firma. 
Ich weiss, das Vorstellungsgespräch war hart und lang und du kannst kaum mehr sitzen, musstest eine Menge schlucken und hast nun wohlverdient die Schnauze voll.
Und morgen kommst du dann zum Personalchef, nachdem du dich heute beim Betriebsorangutan so gut angestellt hast.

Nachdem hier alle scheinbar ihre vom Arbeitsamt abgelehnten Verwandten unterbringen, habe ich auch welche eingestellt:
Meine Mutter ohne Fremdsprachenkenntnisse leitet die Auslandsabteilung, Schwerpunkt Arabien, mein jüngerer Bruder wird Klappstuhl und mein älterer Bruder wird Vortrinker. Mein Hund allerdings kommt in den Aufsichtsrat, damit wenigstens dort einer ist, der Ahnung von irgendetwas hat.

2. Godtake:
Die Awards sehen klasse aus, allerdings hätte ich mir mehr Rechtschreibfehler gewünscht....
So, ich baue jetzt in mein Wasserbett ein LC-Power Netzteil ein, um eine sichere Heizleistung zu gewährleisten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ihr habt mein Gigabyte Board gemoddet, gibts zu. 

Hättet ja ruhig mal warten können, hatte es erst 2 Wochen  


Dafür hab ich jetzt ein Schönes Maximus III bekommen, also Finger weg


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Fr3@k: Was willst Du denn?
Du hast immerhin zwei Wochen was davon gehabt!
Normalerweise wird so was schon vor dem Auspacken beim Endverbraucher gemoddet......


----------



## nobbi77 (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Fr3ak:
Gut zu wissen, wir müssen unseren Paketdiensten mehr Dampf machen, wir brauchen viel mehr Transportschäden.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Übrigens: daneben!

Ich wolltet ja _meine _Waschmaschine modden.
Habt aber meinen _Nachbarn _getroffen: das Ding hört sich an, als wenn eine 747 startet, wenn die schleudert!


----------



## Asmo (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

godtake, haste fein gemacht, respekt 

werde mir die auf foli drucken und an jedes ferngemoddete teil kleben, das bei mir herumsteht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Fr3ak:
> Gut zu wissen, wir müssen unseren Paketdiensten mehr Dampf machen, wir brauchen viel mehr Transportschäden.....



Haben wir auf Arbeit genug, ihr habt dafür gesorgt das 5 von 11 Samsung LCD`s nicht mehr ganz heile beim Auspacken waren  

Btw, einmal habt ihr den UPS Wagen gemoddet, der anschließend nen Unfall hatte und wir keine Ware bekommen haben


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

UPS-Wagen: Pah!
Kleinkram!

Wir - ein Arbeitskollege - haben neulich einen ganzen 40-Tonner gemoddet.
Ladung: ein 14m-Wechselaufbau mit Plasmafernsehern.
Vorher......
Danach: Reste eines 14m-Wechselaufbaus mit Elektronikschrott.


----------



## nobbi77 (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Notiert: NobLorRos macht nun auch Elektro-Recycling


----------



## derLordselbst (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Als ich bei meinem Umzug dieses Jahr vorher völlig veraltete oder kaputte Hardware entsorgen wollte, erntete ich beim Recyclinghof große Augen und den abweisenden Kommentar:

"Wir nehmen nur haushaltsübliche Mengen!"

Dabei waren es nur die erste von 4 Passat-Kombi-Ladungen  ....


Zum Glück gibt es in Münster einen Recycling-Hof an der Zentraldeponie, wo meine Mengen nicht so auffallen.


Meine Freundin war jedenfalls dankbar, dass ich die "_*Kann man bestimmt nochmal gebrauchen, wenn jemand auf farbstichige 15 Zoll Röhren oder BNC abfährt - Hardware*_" vor dem Umzug entsorgt habe.


Jetzt kann ich wieder im Auftrag von *NobLorRos* sammeln, ich habe wieder Platz!


----------



## nobbi77 (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja, jeder sieht, wie du sammelst: TB Alles nur geklaut....
(duckundwegrenn)


----------



## derLordselbst (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hier die versprochene Kurzgeschichte aus dem Leben von GrafFerdoe:


*Erfolgreiche Erziehung dank der Einwirkung von derLordselbst *

Spieleabend bei der Familie von GrafFerdoe. DerLordselbst hat sich auch eingeladen, immer bereit, den Mitspielern zu erklären, warum sie gerade gegen ihn verloren haben.

GrafFerdoe ist im jugendlichen Alter von etwa 12-14, das Alter, wo zwar schon das Mundwerk, aber noch nicht die weiche Masse dahinter funktioniert.

Voller jugendlichen Leichtsinn versucht er witzich zu sein - im Rahmen der altersentsprechenden Möglichkeiten....

derLordselbst vergisst auch in diesen entspannten Moment nicht seinen Erziehungsauftrag als Onkel und schlägt zurück.

Er versucht das Selbstbewusstsein von GrafFerdoe im Kreise seiner Angehörigen weiter aufzubauen, indem er ihn einen neuen Spitznamen gibt.


*Flachschädel*

Ein Name, der für sich selbst spricht!


Doch derLordselbst belässt es nicht dabei, sondern unterstützt die Vorstellungskraft der Angehörigen, indem er den ganzen Abend um den Begriff "Flachschädel" eine Vorstellungswelt zaubert, z. B.:

"Dreh dich doch mal mit den Rücken zu mir!"
"Warum, jetzt sag nicht wieder was Gemeines!"
Neeeein, keine Gemeinheit, ich möchte nur sehen, wie Du die Augenbrauen hebst ."

Schon nach wenigen Stunden hat sich das Selbstbewusstsein des Grafen gefestigt, wenn auch auf sehr niedrigem Niveau. Seine kläglichen Versuche, denLordselbst auch etwas zu ärgern, sind längst verstummt.


Abgesehen von abfallenden schulischen Leistungen, vermehrter Pickelbildung und sozialer Entwurzelung hat der Einfluss desLordselbst nur positive Auswirkungen bei GrafFerdoe gehabt: 
Wenn er selbst Lieder komponiert ud textet, klingt bei ihm Verzweiflung authentisch.

Bis heute hat der Graf einen engen Kontakt zumLordselbst, vielleicht auch, weil dieser über die Eltern immer wieder die neue Adresse herausbekommt.

So entsteht Freundschaft trotz Verwandschaft!



*P.S.: *Reicht das für ein Profilbild?


----------



## GrafFerdoe (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@derLord: Wer hat gesagt, dass du die Geschichte aussuchen darfst!^^
Diese Geschichte werde ich wohl nie los. 

Dabei eignet sich ein Kopf ohne Oberkante hervorragend, um in PC-Gehäuse hineinzukriechen.

Zum Beispiel wenn man feststellen will, warum die USB-Frontanschlüsse nicht funktionieren wie sie sollen, sondern nur den Wlan-Stick in eine Heizung umfunktionieren... in eine Ein-Mal-Heizung.


----------



## computertod (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

könntet ihr nicht den Hausmeister an unserer Schule modden?
der nervt in letzter Zeit ein wenig...


----------



## Intelfan (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer von euch ist für das ganze Kleinkram verantwortlich? Nachdem ich meinen Prozessor gestern in Mühevoller detailarbeit ausbaute um ein anderes Mainboard zu testen (MSI P6N-SLI-FI), zerbrachen mir 2 der allerseits beliebten "Push-Pins" meines Arctic Cooling-Lüfters... Iregndwer von euch scheint es also mit kleinkram zu tun zu haben...

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## derLordselbst (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wozu haben wir denn so viele Praktikanten?^^


----------



## moe (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ihr... 







einer von euch...







*ist eine frau!!!*

seit wann stellen wir hier frauen ein? ich wurde doppelt ferngemoddet(und männer können *kein* multitasking!).

freitag, 20.11.2009.
moe beschließt sich einen neuen verstärker zu kaufen, einfach mal so.
moe guckt, sucht, vergleicht, bemüht die kollegen in der audio abteilung von pcghx, sucht, guckt und....... 
bestellt.
moe freut sich auf seinen neuen verstärker, der eigentlich nächste woche kommen soll.
moe schaut am sonntag abend bei paypal vorbei: zahlung bestätigt, getätigt, moment.... 

guthaben 0,00€???? konto aufladen??? zahlung nicht getätigt???
*
NAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!* 

*jemand* hat paypal ferngemoddet!! sicherheitsüberprüfung... hrmpf

moe schreibt überweisung extra deutlich an bank.
bank überweist.....
.... mit falschen verwendungszweck

*NAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!* 

*jemand* hat die bank ferngemoddet!! betrunkene mitarbeiter!! falsch abgetippt!!


moe sucht nach schuldigen:
dhl? 
ach nee, soweit kams ja gar nicht.
bank?
hmm, auch nicht, betrunken im dienst, wem passiert das nicht ab und zu??
*
NobLorRos!!!!* na klar, wer auch sonst...

wenn ihr jetzt auch noch dhl moddet (ich meine zusätzlich zum standard), 

dann...

lass ich meine chihuahua-familie auf den ***** postboten los, weil der das paket garantiert beim nachbarn abliefert!
(das zählt doch als betriebsunfall, oder??)


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



moe schrieb:


> (das zählt doch als betriebsunfall, oder??)


Für wen?
für den/die Chihuahua?


----------



## moe (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*


ich dachte da eher an unsere trotteligen angestellten...


----------



## derLordselbst (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ein hoffnungsloser Optimist,unser *m o e* !

Wenn unsere Firma DHL fernmoddet (Singletask, aber dafür in Zwei-MANN-Teams^^), landet das Paket bestenfalls auf den gleichen Kontinent, nicht in der gleichen Stadt oder sogar beim Nachbarn, wo man das Paket direkt abholen könnte.

Da sind dann auf jeden Fall Ferngespräche notwendig, um das Paket nach Hause zu lotsen, so etwa:


Hallo, hallo, sind Sie derjenige, der mein Paket irrtümlich bekommen hat?

Oh, äh....

Hello, hello Du you have gotten my box of rubbish by DHL?

Äh....

No, I don't able to understand you, if you use your own language!

No, don't do...

*KLICK*

Sch...ss Grönlander!


----------



## Intelfan (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wurde jemand schon einmal von GLS beliefert? So einen Haufen unfähigkeit auf einen haufen habe ich noch nie gesehen... Gibt MEIN Paket mit MEINEM Monitor beim Nachbarn ab, mit der Begründung er würde unsere Hausnr nicht finden.. Anstatt das man den Nachbarn fragt, wo das besagte Haus ist...  unser haus is zwar genau neben dem des Nachbarn und unsere hausnummer ist mi 70x700 cm auch net gerade winzig...


----------



## Milkyway (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ihr habt ne 7 Meter hohe Hausnummer? 
Unsere is ca. 5 cm x 20 cm und jeder sieht die


----------



## Intelfan (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ähm iwer hat meine Tastatur gemoddet...

*70*70cm* ist gemeint  

Ich hab mir die net ausgesucht, aber wie es scheint ist selbst die noch zu klein....


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hab'n wir gut gemoddet, den GLS-Fahrer, gel?


----------



## Intelfan (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Erstklassig... Bin ja froh das es überhaupt bei meinem Nachbarn gelandet ist und nocht wie der Lord angedroht hat in irgendeinem Nachbarkonrtinent... 

Aber die Geschichte war schon VOR der Firmengründung...


----------



## kero81 (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*!Conrad ist ne Apotheke!*

Ich habe mir dort vor !!!zwei!!! Wochen den Sony Optiarc AD-7670S Slim DVD Brenner bestellt, heute kam ein Päckchen und was war drin???
Ein Samsung SN-S083C!!! Sony-Samsung, hmmmm kann man ja mal verwechseln.
Morgen werde ich den wieder zurück schicken,mein Geld einfordern und nie,nie,nie wieder da bestellen.

Arbeiten wir mit Conrad zusammen?!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Da kann ich auch noch ne alte Geschichte zum Besten geben....

Es geht dieses mal um Hermes.....

Ich hatte eine Graka gekauft, die natürlich defekt war....

Ihr kennt mich ja....die berühmten Rundschreiben an die Shops, wenn ich irgendwo etwas bestelle...

Nun, war es letztes Jahr....*10  WERKTAGE* (Wochenende nicht mit gerechnet) vor Weihnachten....

Die Graka war kaputt....und ich war noch innerhalb der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, da diese momentan nicht lieferbar war....

Mein erster Fehler...ich wollte mein Geld zurück....

Mein zweiter Fehler, damit die Rücksendung nicht so teuer wird und versichert ist, nehme ich den *HERMES* Versand...

*Darauf hin ergab sich Folgende Gespräche: SH = Shop / Ross = ich*

*5 Werktage nach Versand / 6 Tage vom Rückgaberecht:*

Ross *" Hallo SH, ich wollte mal nachfragen, was mit der Gutschrift ist..."
*SH *" Wir haben noch nichts bekommen...."*
Ross *" Aha...Danke "*

Ich dachte so bei mir...gut ist ja bald Weihnachten...die haben eben viel zu tun...

*7 Werktage nach Versand / 8 Werktage vom Rückgaberecht
*
Ross *" Hallo SH, das Paktet muss doch endlich angekommen sein..."*
SH *" Nein, ist nichts da..."*
Ross *" Das kann doch nicht sein..."*
SH *" Doch, ist so..."*

*10 Werktage nach Versand / 11 Werktage vom Rückgaberecht*

Ross *" Was ist mit meiner Gutschrift....."*
SH *" Wie wäre es, wenn Sie es erst einmal zurückschicken würden...."*
Ross *" Wollen Sie mich auf den Arm nehmen ??? Sie müssen das Paket doch schon längst haben..."*
SH *" Haben wir nicht...."*

Nun war ich Stinksauer und dachte, die vom Shop wollen mich verarschen und nur das Rückgaberecht ablaufen lassen oder haben keine Lust etc...

Nun kam erst mal Weihnachten....und es ist natürlich auch nicht schlimm, das ich nun schon 14 Tage keinen Computer mehr hatte und jetzt kamen auch noch die Feiertage wo man mal Zeit hätte....

*2 Tage nach Weihnachten, mein nächster Versuch....Das Paket war jetzt schon fast 3 Wochen unterwegs....*

Ross an SH *"GUTSCHRIFT"*
DH an Ross *"NEIN...keine Ware keine Gutschrift" *

*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*

Am selben Tag, rufe ich bei Hermes an mit der Paketnr.....

Ross *"Was ist mit meinem Paket ???"*
Hermes *"Ist vor 14 Tagen an den Auslieferungsfahrer vor Ort übergeben worden....ergo Ausgeliefert ....."*

Da wurde es mal wieder Zeit, das ich zur Urschreitherapie in den Garten ging.....

*Am nächsten Tag.....*

Ross an SH *" Her mit der Gutschrift "*
SH an Ross *" Keine Gutschrift, da keine Ware....außerdem sind die 14 Tage abgelaufen und wir werden die Graka zur Überprüfung geben...."*
Ross *"SPRACHLOS"*

Ich den Laden mit Mails Bombardiert und nochmals Hermes kontaktiert....

*OHNE Ergebnis....*

*3 Tage nach Sylvester....*

SH ruft MICH an....

SH an Ross *" Das Paket ist heute angekommen...."*
Ross an SH *" Wie jetzt ???"*
SH an Ross *" Ja, der Fahrer war gerade da....das Datum auf dem Paket ist schon 4 Wochen alt......ausnahmsweise bekommen Sie doch noch gleich die Gutschrift....*

Ross an Hermes *" Beschwerde !!!! "*

*Was kam dabei raus ???*

Hermes rief mich zurück und teilte mir mit, das der Fahrer gefeuert wurde und ich für den Entstandenen Ärger einen Gutschein für 4 mittlere Pakete bekomme...

Der Fahrer ist einfach Mitte Dezember in Urlaub gefahren und hat keine Vertretung benannt....der Liefer LKW stellte die Ware einfach in die Garage beim Fahrer und wunderte sich auch das es immer mehr wurde und hat jetzt Anfang Januar Meldung darüber gemacht, das scheinbar seit Wochen keine Pakete ausgeliefert werden....

Na toll.....

Das Problem bei Hermes ist, die Auslieferungs- Fahrer sind nicht bei Hermes direkt angestellt, sondern Selbstständig....

Mit Hermes zu versenden ist zwar günstig, aber ein Glücksfall WANN das Paket ankommt....

Dafür gibt es noch nachträglich unseren Award....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> *!Conrad ist ne Apotheke!*
> 
> Ich habe mir dort vor !!!zwei!!! Wochen den Sony Optiarc AD-7670S Slim DVD Brenner bestellt, heute kam ein Päckchen und was war drin???
> Ein Samsung SN-S083C!!! Sony-Samsung, hmmmm kann man ja mal verwechseln.
> ...



War das nicht eine Tochterfirma von LC Power....

Mfg


----------



## Intelfan (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 WIe geil... Aber Hermes habe ich auch nur schlechte erfahrungen....


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



			
				kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeiten wir mit Conrad zusammen?!


 
Insbesondere mit dem Kassenbereich. Was die einem aus dem Geldbeutel ziehen, ist zumindest unverschämt. 

lg


----------



## godtake (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich weiß nicht, was es zu bedeuten hat, dass dieser Thread nun 410, äh, 411 Posts hat, aber ich find's einfach nur gut. Ich bin dafür dass wir den pcghx server so lange modden, bis dieser Fred auf der Main landet - zumindest haben dann einige tausend Leser was zu lachen.

@ Lord und Flachschädel: Ich werde - nach der vorzüglichen Verköstigung durch die wunderbare Geschichte - das tollste Profilbild das ich bisher erstellt habe zaubern - dauert nur noch n bisschen bis ich Zeit hab. Damit wären wir auch schon beim Aufgabenbereich: "Gehäusekriecher" find ich einfach herrlich!

Bis dann, cu, Grüße an alle Verrückten, Godtake

*BTW: Wer hat HOH.de gemoddet?? Ich muss unbedingt bestellen (ned mal für mich) und so bald ich mich einloggen will kommt ein Server- Zertifikats- Fehler...ihr Bengel, echt ey!*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt noch vergessen mich für die heutigen Katastrophen zu bedanken....

1. Vielen Dank für das Modding der Telekom, da mein Festnetzanschluss heute Nachmittag schon wieder für 2 Std. nicht ging...

2. 2 Kaltlichtkathoden und der dazugehörige Inverter haben sich heute vom Truhendeckel gelöst und sich auf den Gehäuseboden verabschiedet...musste ich neu ankleben...


Der Verursacher soll sich bitte bei mir melden, damit ich Ihm ein Gesichtsmodding verpassen kann....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Godtake: Na ja, wir testmodden mal die eine oder andere Webseite ein wenig.
                bei Lian-Li.com ging's schief: war nur drei Tage wegen Angriff nicht erreichbar.
                Mal sehen, wie lange hoh.de braucht.....
@Rosstäuscher: was? Die haben nur zwei Stunden gebraucht?


----------



## nobbi77 (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NoblorRos-Action News:*
​Der NobLorRos-Silent-PC-Prototyp wurde gestern, um 20.00 Uhr der völlig überwältigten Kundin übergeben.

Und es folgte gleich der nächste Bauauftrag: Ein kleiner HTPC für einen Bekannten, zu Weihnachten, zusammen von allen Freunden.

Dazu soll ich mal schauen, was aus dem alten Aldi-PC noch zu gebrauchen ist.
Nach stundenlanger Suche ist es mir nun gelungen, etwas für den neuen Rechner zu verwenden:

Die Windows-Lizenz.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Was denn: der Aldi-PC hatte schon Windwos 7?

Abgesehen davon bin ich sicher, dass sich zumindest die zentimerdicken Staubschichten für einige Zwecke hätten weiterverwerten lassen.
Bsp., damit Störungen auftreten, die dann zwar leicht zu beseitigen sind, aber dennoch einen Besuch bei dem Bekannten notwendig machen, der entsprechend belohnt wird.
(Siehe der kleine Gefallen vom dLs.....)


----------



## killer89 (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das is bestimmt noch ne WinME-Lizenz 

Wer von euch Spaßvögeln hat bei uns in der BS das WLAN gemoddet? Ständig Aussetzer...

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Natürlich habe ich den Staub weiterverwendet.
Das interne W-Lan Modul habe ich zu völlig überhöhten Preisen an eine Berufschule verkauft....Da war doch gerade was....


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wer von euch Spaßvögeln hat bei uns in der BS das WLAN gemoddet? Ständig Aussetzer...


Stell' doch mal Deinen Herzschrittmacher 'nen Gang 'runter, dann geht das W-Lan auch wieder......


----------



## killer89 (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich brauch keinen Herzschrittmacher, ich hab genug Adrenalin im Blut (wie in Crank) weil ihr meine Lehrerin gemoddet habt... und das schon seit über einem Jahr, als ohr noch eine Untergrundorganisation wart...

MfG


----------



## BeerIsGood (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tja auf dem Gütesiegel steht "proofed" aber ich denke, es müßte doch eigentlich "proved" heißen. Von daher gute Arbeit.


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Yo yo yo jetzt mal halblang hier. Ich hab heute den Brenner mit der Post zurück an Conrad geschickt, da soll jetzt bloß nix schief laufen von wegen Paket nich da oder sowas. Also Finger weg vom Fernmodding Button, ok?! Ansonsten gibts -10 auf Moddingfähigkeit bei euch allen. 

Gruß Kero


----------



## godtake (26. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@BeerIsGod

HA! Doch einer der ihn gefunden hat, dabei hab ich ihn so unaufällig zärtlich mit eingemoddet! Aber von einem Chaoten zum anderen: Erzähls doch ned gleich ...

Trotzdem: Trostpreis (1x Frisurmodding) für Dich da du der erste warst 

Grüßle, Godtake


----------



## nobbi77 (27. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich bräuchte mal wieder ein Bart-Modding....heute beim Einkaufen wollten alle Kinder auf meinen Schoß..


----------



## killer89 (27. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Super gemoddet habt ihr da bei Celina's Papa 

MfG


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Moddedd alles modded viel, auf dass es uns so schön gefiel.


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Toll.Klasse. Wer von euch hat meinen Akkuschrauber ferngemoddet? Der ist kaputt...


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das ding ist nicht kaputt wies scheint, nur nicht einsatzbereit.


----------



## nobbi77 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Grrmpf, ihr solltet das Mitarbeitermodding mal auf DHL oder andere Paketdienste beschränken und nicht auf meine Kollegen....
So muss ich heute wieder ran.
Dabei finde ich habe ich mir nach drei Jahren am Stück doch mal etwas Freiraum verdient (Heul)


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wenn Du Dir nach drei Jahren am Stück noch keinen Freiraum auf Arbeit verschafft hast, brauchst Du ihn auch nicht (mehr).
Weder auf Arbeit, noch anderswo.


----------



## nobbi77 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tja, habe mir auf der Arbeit ja die Freiräume einigermaßen geschafft, allerdings ist mein heutiger Freiraum heute krank.
Aber als Chef kann man dann doch irgendwie delegieren:
Meine CF-Bridge für mein Haf Projekt habe ich an unseren gelernten Schreiner delegiert


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Was habt ihr bloß mit meiner Graka gemacht die geht nicht ...


----------



## godtake (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Leeeeuuuteee!
Leeeeuuuteee!
Leeeeuuuteee!

Seht ihr was ich sehe:
--> Hier guggen <--

Wir sind auf Platz 5 der Forumszugriffe...lölchen...dass die alle nix besseres zu tun habe ...

// END OFFTOPIC //
// START NOTOFFTOPIC //

Liebster Herr Graf, euer Hochwohlgebohren, und auch ihr, Oh Lord, 
schmählich und tief steh ich in eurer Schuld, habe ich eure Lord- und Grafschaften doch so lang der Minuten, Stunden, ja gar Tage warten lassen, bis das versprochene Kunstwerk endlich, endlich das Licht der Welt erblickte...(2-3 Speiberle später hatte es sich auch an die harte, wirkliche Welt gewohnt)...doch nun, sehet und staunet, kniet nieder vor der Wundersamkeit....mein Photoshop hat seine Texturpakete wiedergefunden, und so ist der allerliebste Flachschädel nun der erste mit nicht einfarbig behintergrundetem Profilbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Grüßle, der Godtake


----------



## derLordselbst (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ohh!

Ähh, Graf Ferdoe hat wohl eher mit der Bezeichnung "Gehäusekriecher" gerechnet. 

Was habe ich nur wieder angerichtet, mit meinen kleinen Schwank aus seiner Jugend.


Hoffentlich schneidet er sich jetzt nicht seine langen Haare ab und sorgt mit Stehhaaren und reichlich Gel für eine runde Kopfform...


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil!!!! Unser Thread ist HEISS!!!


----------



## godtake (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oi, das ist kein Problem, 
sobald er sich die Haare abgeschnitten hat, und 1-2 Wochen den deutschen Gel- Vebrauch angekurbelt hat, mach ich ihm ein neues und da wird er dann zum "Gehäusekriecher" ernannt...so was nennt man "Karriereleiter"...


----------



## Stevii (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Seitdem ich hier angemeldet bin, versuche ich zu verstehen was hier der Sinn ist 

Ich hab mich schon Zig mal gesträubt hier zu schreiben, aber was ist dass hier? 

(Hab mich damit wohl mal voll geoutet)


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das, mein lieber oggi, ist purer schwachsinn, geschrieben von angeheuerten Idioten.  Wie erklärt man NobLorRos am besten??? Hmmmmm....Hilfe, so helf mir doch jemand!


----------



## killer89 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Da muss man wohl eine kleine Geschichtsminute einlegen 
Bei Nobbi, Rosstaeuscher und derLordselbst kam es immer wieder zu Problemen in Ihren jeweiligen Tagebüchern, bis nobbi (glaube ich ) die Idee hatte einen NobLorRos-Support-Shop zu öffnen - diesen Fred ^^
Joa, ich glaub das war die extreme Kurzform  

@ Team, bin ich nach dieser ausführlichen Erläuterung in euren erlauchten Kreis aufgenommen? 
(Ohne Bewerbung versteht sich )

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ steve_oggi

Ich versuche es mal....

Hier gibt es drei Leute im Forum, die mit Ihren Tagebüchern für eine Menge Belustigung gesorgt haben und noch machen...

Nicht nur aufgrund der Schreibweise der Büchern,den verrückten Bauvorhaben, nein auch wegen diverser Pannen beim Bauen, Modden oder einfach nur in einer Tour defekte Ware bekommen.....

In deren Tagebüchern haben sich auch vermehrt Leute gemeldet, denen es ähnlich ging....und so kam das Gerücht auf, das dass Lesen dieser Tagebücher die Hardware gefährdet.......das eben die User dieser Tagebücher die Hardware andere User *Fernmodden* würden...

Diese Leute haben dann in einer Bier Laune heraus beschlossen, die Besagte Firma zu gründen: *NobLorRos*......der Name setzt sich aus den drei Usern zusammen....und die verschicken aberwitzige Rechnungen für das Fernmodden...

Der Sinn dieses Threads ist, auf lustige Art und Weise die Katastrophen des Moddens, Bauens und des Alltages zusammen zu fassen....Jeder kann hier mal Dampf ablassen....

Jeder kann und soll seine persönlichen Katastrophen hier herein-schreiben und die Firma *NobLorRos* dafür verantwortlich machen....die Katastrophen werden dafür von den Mitgliedern dementsprechend Kommentiert und die Rechnungen für das Fernmodding verschickt....

Kurz gesagt: Das hier soll eine Sammlung von Katastrophen der Tagebücher und des Alltages werden.....besondere Firmen und Dienstleister ( z.B. DHL) die besonders auffällig sind, werden für Ihre Dienstleistungen mit einem Siegel ausgezeichnet.....

Um Mitglied dieser Elitären Gemeinschaft zu werden, muss das Bewerbungsformular ausgefüllt werden und der Nachweis der Unfähigkeit oder einfach nur viel Pech gebracht werden....

VERSTANDEN ???

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



killer89 schrieb:


> Da muss man wohl eine kleine Geschichtsminute einlegen
> Bei Nobbi, Rosstaeuscher und derLordselbst kam es immer wieder zu Problemen in Ihren jeweiligen Tagebüchern, bis nobbi (glaube ich ) die Idee hatte einen NobLorRos-Support-Shop zu öffnen - diesen Fred ^^
> Joa, ich glaub das war die extreme Kurzform
> 
> ...




Das ist aber echt ne Kurzfassung....



Was qualifiziert Dich denn für Uns ??? Wir brauchen Beispiele, auch für die Namensfindung.....
Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Leeeeuuuteee!
> Leeeeuuuteee!
> Leeeeuuuteee!
> 
> ...



HAMMER 

Dann hat mein Fernmodding des PCGH Counters funktioniert.....

Ich habe durch eine gefakte Nacktbilder Mail von Angela Merkel, die von PCGH Thilo sofort geöffnet wurde, einen Virus in seinen Rechner geschmuggelt, durch den mit jedem Klick seiner Maus unserem Counter einen Punkt hinzugefügt wird.

Ich freue mich wahnsinnig....

Mich wundert es, das sich noch kein Mod zu dem Blödsinn, den wir hier verzapfen, geäußert hat.....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Beispiele? 
Kannste haben
1. Kürzer ging es fast gar nich 
2. Baue ich schon seit April 2008 an meinem Casecon, weil absolut mal nix passt oder immer wieder was kaputt geht... und ich einfach mal gerne chille  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/14908-mein-holzcase-im-hocker-reloaded.html
3. Überlebt bei mir Hardware wirklich nicht lange (ich hab u.a. meine HD4870 3 mal tauschen müssen, 2 Wochen war absoluter Negativrekord )
4. Ich reiche einfach mal ein Bewerbungsfoto ein 
Das Bild stellt im Übrigen nur die linke Seite meines Schreibtisches dar und das Regal im Hintergrund dient nur der verbesserten Empfangs- und Sendeleistung meines Routers XD

Ich hoffe das reicht?

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na....solch aussagekräftigen Bewerbungs- Fotos wünsche ich mir öfters...

Die modden gleich meine 384kb Internet Leitung....

Wir nennen wir Dich ???

"Ich habe Fertig..."

Mfg


----------



## Stevii (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> VERSTANDEN ???




Jaaa 

Jetzt verstehe ich auch die 150%ige Ironie in diesem Fred


----------



## killer89 (28. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na....solch aussagekräftigen Bewerbungs- Fotos wünsche ich mir öfters...
> 
> Die modden gleich meine 384kb Internet Leitung....
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung 
Mist Chaos? 
Ich hatte neulich mal ne tolle Idee, die mir aber leider wieder entfallen ist 
Hab die wohl verlegt 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. November 2009)

*Warum hat sich da noch kein Mod geäußert......*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, das sich noch kein Mod zu dem Blödsinn, den wir hier verzapfen, geäußert hat.....



Ääähmmmm?

Wie soll ich das jetzt erklären?

Na ja, die _können _nicht.

Die _sehen _den Fred gar nicht........
Das ging so ähnlich wie mit den Bildern von Angela......


----------



## nobbi77 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

WAAAASSSS????
Wir sind ja besser als Fermi oder Duke Nukem forever!!!!

Ok, wie kann man so etwas am besten feiern?

Mit einem neuen Workshop!!!!!!

Da ist er:

*Window-Kit-Modding mit NobLorRos
*
*Der ultimative Workshop
*​
*Liebe Modder,
habt ihr nicht immer schon von einem ganz besonderem Window geträumt?
Dann macht es mit der NobLorRos-Methode!

Was wird benötigt?

Erst mal ein schickes, ödes normales Window aus irgendeinem langweiligen PC.

Hier aus dem Rechner meiner Frau, einem A-Plus Blockbuster Storm, ein nettes Seitenfenster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man die Kunststoffbefestigungen entfernt hat, kann man das Fenster leicht herausnehmen.

Etwas reinigen und polieren und dann kann man loslegen.

Was braucht man dazu?

Transparentfarbe aus dem Baumarkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum lackieren geht man am besten irgendwo hin, wo man nicht viel zerstören kann:
1.Begehbaren Wandschrank der Frau
2.Motorhaube des Nachbarn
3.Küchentisch
4.Flur im Eingang des Hauses

Ich nehme Variante 4 und los geht es.Natürlich lasse ich alle Fenster zu, damit die Gase ihren Duft voll entfalten können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht doch nicht schlecht aus, oder?

Dann sollte das Window nach einer halben Stunde schon Staubtrocken sein.

Nach dem kompletten Abtrocknen haben wir dann die gewünschte NobLorRos-Qualität:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überall sind Kratzer, Polierreste und nichts mehr vom alten Transparentlook vorhanden. Zur Effektverstärkung wurden natürlich gleich beide Seiten lackiert.

Perekte Arbeit!

Moment, ich werde gerade gerufen...
...Dein Window?...Keine Ahnung, hast du es verlegt? Der komische Geruch?...Könnten meine Schuhe sein!...was ich da hinter meinem Rücken verstecke?.....Äh, ist das ein Nudelholz?......

Ein durchschlagender Erfolg Dank NobLorRos!

Freut euch auf den nächsten Workshop zum Thema:
 Wie kriege ich das Nudelholzmuster aus einem Gesicht wieder raus....
*


----------



## nobbi77 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Ups, PCHX gemoddet, Doppelpost....

Naj, wie gesagt, Unfähigkeit hat einen Namen....


Änderung: Um Schienenbruch seinen Triumph nicht zu nehmen, stelle ich eindeutig fest, das es PCGHX heissen sollte 
*


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Was war das denn jetzt Nobbi???


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Auweia...ö

Das ging voll in die Hose....

Du bist von der Scheidung nicht mehr weit entfernt oder ???

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> WAAAASSSS????
> *Ein durchschlagender Erfolg Dank NobLorRos!*


der _schlagende _Erfolg war wohl eher auf Seiten Deiner Frau......



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Ups, PCHX gemoddet*


Und Dich gleich mit gemoddet?
Wer ist _PCHX_?


nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Ups, Doppelpost....*


Gilt die Doppelpostregel hier überhaupt?
Wo wir doch ohne Mods arbeiten bzw. unsere eigenen sind.......


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das ging voll in die Hose....


Wohl weniger in die Hose, eher 'ein wenig' höher.......


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du bist von der Scheidung nicht mehr weit entfernt oder ???


Denn hat er wenigstens mehr Zeit, um uns zu unterhalten......


----------



## nobbi77 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich euch unterhalten kann
Aussederm stimmt der Platz 5 nicht mehr, nach meinen gestrigen Recherchen müssten wir auf Platz 4 sein.....


----------



## Intelfan (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Raus mit der Sprache! Wer hat den Chip auf meiner Festplatte gemoddet, der gestern in einzigartigen Knall und Raucheffekten zerbröselt ist?? Das gute Stück atte doch erst 5481 Betriebsstunden hinter sich...

Hmmm Wir sind also in den Top 5.. Da geht doch noch mehr, oder etwa nicht??

Und zu den Mods: Die haben viel zu viel NAgst, gemoddet zu werden 

MFG und schönen Sonntag!

Intelfan


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hi leute 
ihr spinnt doch alle  na kann ich bei euch beitreten? hier ein berwerbung foto


----------



## godtake (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Einige grundsätzliche Anmerkungen zu Bewerbungen:

1) Die Firma Noblorros sowie ihre Tochterunternehmen (LC, DHL, PCGH), die wir mittlerweile auf Grund unseres Kontostandes in der Schweiz und anderen steuergünstigen Ländern aufgekauft, fusioniert und zu einem Hand-in- Hand arbeitenden Großkonzern verwurschtelt haben, stellen nur Spitzenmitarbeiter ein. 

2) D.h.: Eine ausschlagskräftige, vollständig ausgefüllte Bewerbung, ein entsprechendes Muster findet ihr beim vollständigen Lesen dieses Threads, sucht bitte selbst danach, ich bin zu faul dafür , ist PFLICHT!
Ein simples Foto, ein kurzer Satz sind nicht genug, um unserem Strengen Qualitätssicherungsdienst (Celina) Stand zu halten. Alternativ können entsprechende Bestechungsversuche mit Windelgroßpackungen, Reiskeksen oder einem kostenlosen Ganzjahreskinderzimmeraufräumdienst unternommen werden. Die Chance dadurch eine Stelle zu bekommen ist aber...fragwürdig.

3) Da wir nun mit mehreren "Kleinunternehmen" zusammenarbeiten können, möchte ich euch hiermit unseren größten Erfolg der letzten Zeit vorstellen:
a) alle Netzteile werden in Zukunft durch LC gefertigt und nur noch lediglich mit einem entsprechenden Retail- Aufkleber versehen (z.B. Corsair, Enermax, BeQuiet etc.)
b) diese äußerst hochwertigen Produkte werden ab nun in PCGH- Ausgaben nur noch Testnoten von 1,0 oder 0,9 erhalten (je nach Lieferumfang), da LC und PCGH ab jetzt Hand- in Hand zusammenarbeiten können und daher Produkte entwickeln können, die garantiert nicht den Vorstellungen des Endkunden entsprechen, aber einen irren Absatz / Umsatz einfahren können, da alle Netzteile ab sofort 119.99 Euro kosten werden, bei einem LC- günstigen Fertigungspreis von 99 Cent pro Stück. Einzige Konkurrenz stellt im Moment die Firma Xilence dar, die durch ihre unerreicht hochwertigen Produkte leider nicht von unserer Qualitätssicherungsmitarbeiterin zum Aufkauf abgesegnet wurde.
c) alle Netzteil- Bestellungen werden ab sofort mit dem kostengünstigen DHL- Gesamtpaket verschickt. D.h.: Die Lieferzeit erhöht sich automatisch um 4 Monate, pro Karton sind 2 Kratzer, 1 Verbiegung und 1 Durchschlag mit Hilfe einer 2,4cm Titanstange kostenlos und inclusive.
Durch den Kauf eines entsprechenden Netzteiles, stimmt der Kunde dieser Vorgehensweise zu, für 119,99 Euro darf er ja auch einen umfassenden Support erwarten.

​So, nach dieser Ansammlung von Unsinn, kann ich jetzt beruhigt endlich wieder den PC ausmachen. HAHA, Grüße, Godtake


----------



## killer89 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sooo, dann hier mal meine ausführliche Bewerbung:

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
*Nein, dafür aber zwei rechte und an jeder 5 Daumen
* Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
*Doch, dafür stirbt sie regelmäßig mysteriöse Tode (Ich hab doch nur dasUSB-Panel falsch an die Pins angeschlossen und warum mieft es so verschmort? Sowas muss ein gutes Board doch aushalten!?)
* Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
*Wofür denn sonst?
* Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
*Augenmaß? Ich fühle immer den Abstand nach und vergleiche mit mir bekannten Längen 
* Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
*Ohne Worte (siehe bereits eingereichtes Bewerbungsfoto )
* Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*Aber sowas von! Geld kann man ja nie genug haben 
*Dann sind sie hier richtig!
*Das find ich aber auch 
* Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?
*Wer so meschugge ist, sich einen Rechner in einen Hocker einzubauen hat doch wohl einen an der Waffel oder? (siehe Sig)
* Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.*
Flaschenpost dauert zu lange, daher nehm ich diesen Weg 

MfG


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

so dann nochmal ne berwerbung:

sehr geehrte schwachsinnigen herren und vlt frauen von NobLorRos-Support

ich möchte mich hiermit als völlig nutzlosern, nichtsdenkenden und nichts denkendem fachmann für nichts bewerben. ich bin für fast alles zu haben aber für nichts zu gebrauchen. damit habe ich doch die perfekten vorraussetzungen für diesen job. wie man schon bei meinem ersten post gesehen hat denke ich über nichts wirklich nach. ich bin 9 mal sitzengeblieben und habe dannach 9 jahre studiert und habe dann abgebrochen.

mfg hanzwurst

ps: ich hab mich echt schonmal an einem usb stick verbrannt


----------



## GrafFerdoe (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke Godtake, ich dachte, es würde noch dauern, bis ich mein Profilbild kriege. Hat da jemand dein Wochenende gemoddet?
Und dann noch dieser Leoparden-Pelz-Nahaufnahmen-Background.  
Nur noch'n Golkettchen, ne dicke Schwarze Brille und ein fetter schwarzer Schnäuzer (Unterkante mit Wasserwaage-Augenmaß auf Fingernagelbürsten-Profil gebracht)... da weiß doch jeder Kunde gleich, dass er bei mir Qualität bekommt. 

@derLordselbst: Falchschädel / Gehäusekriecher, ist doch beides das gleiche:
Keine vorstehenden Teile, an denen man sich stoßen könnte und stets eine devote Haltung. By the way, darf ich deine Bücher tragen / Schuhe putzen / Kabel sleeven? 

Gr. Gr.


----------



## killer89 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Toll habt ihr mein neues Board gemoddet!
Ich glaub ich muss meine Bewerbung noch ändern... Hardware hält noch nicht mal bis zum Auspacken... kommt scheinbar schon kaputt an... 

MfG


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nachdem ich nun mal das Startposting dieses Threads gelesen habe, muss ich die "weit-weit-weg-gemoddeten" Schreiber hier enttäuschen. Ihr seid enttarnt und ich nicht mehr unwissend. 

Jetzt erklären sich auch die Kopfschmerzen. Ihr versucht seit ein paar Tagen wohl mit Fernmodding meine Mod-Karriere zu Fall zu bringen und dringt deshalb in meinen noch nicht ganz hochsicherheitspräparierten Gedankenapparat ein - Pustekuchen - Feuerwand 3.0 wird euch stoppen. 



> Unfähigkeit hat nicht nur einen Namen,
> hier der Beweis für das stetige Anwachsen blinder Zerstörungs-,ähhh, Modding-Wut:
> Unsere Mitarbeiter des Monats, in ferngemoddeter Reihenfolge:
> 
> ...


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oha, der erste Mod und er hat uns nicht verboten unsere Weltanschauung zu verbreiten.  Damit dürften wir nun die PCGHX Redaktion auf unserer Seite haben und der Weltherrschaft steht nichts mehr im wege. Klasse, bekomm ich ja doch noch mein eigenes Land: Keromanien! 

Gruß Kero


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jo...
Wir ergreifen langsam die Weltherrschaft....
Eigentlich müsste unser Fred bei unserer Großen Produktpalette in dem Offiziellen Support Forum sein...
@ Klutten: Verschieb uns mal


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich kann hier leider nicht lange verweilen. Meine, noch unter den Einwirkungen eures stümperhaften Fernmodding leidenden Gehirnwindungen, bekommen es nicht auf die Reihe, dass hier alle Profilbilder so gleich aussehen.


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gleich?! Oha ein Farbenblinder Mensch... Es gibt doch sogar eins mit Leoparden Fleck... ^^

Gruß der Irre Kero


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich kann hier leider nicht lange verweilen. Meine, noch unter den Einwirkungen eures stümperhaften Fernmodding leidenden Gehirnwindungen, bekommen es nicht auf die Reihe, dass hier alle Profilbilder so gleich aussehen.




Dann geben wir uns bei Dir in Zukunft mehr Mühe....

*Hypnose versuch*

Mfg


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Meine Fresse nicht mal Win 7 ist sicher vor euch.
*
Ich hab zum Nero 9 installieren eine Ganze Stunde gebraucht.
Der Installer hats ganz lustig mit mir gemeint, als erstes nur Burning Rom ohne PlugIns installiert.
Beim zweiten Versuch waren die Kleineren Dinge wie Cover Desinger usw Drauf, aber kein Express und kein Burning Rom.
Dritter Versuch Epic Fail nur das Software Center wurde installiert.
Vierter Versuch Nero Express war da nur der Rest nicht.
Danach Wutausbruch:*


> Jetzt Reichts !!!!!! Ich hau die S******* gleich in die Tonne.
> *Urschreitherapie um 23.45 im Garten mach*


*

Wieder runter gekommen erst mal den ganze PC nach Install Resten durch gekramt danach Neustart.
5ter Versuch
Installer gestartet .... gewartet.... Einstellungen gemacht.... gewartet... 
Siehe da Nero Start Smart auf dem Desktop, mal sehen was alles drauf ist.
*Freude* alles ist so drauf wie gewollt.
*
*
Danke NobLorRos für die Grau geärgerten Haare.*​


----------



## nobbi77 (30. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Chefsache, Teil 4711:*​Leibe Kollegen, als Fail Director lasse ich nichts unversucht, Versagen noch zu steigern.

Aufgrund der Unfähigkeit unseres Mitarbeiterstammdatensammlersundvergessenweiterzuleitenunddastotaleschaosimvorstandverbreiten-Fachmanns bin ich mit unsere Mitarbeiterliste nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand.

Ich bitte um Nachbesserung!
Bisher sind nur diese Möchtegern-Mitarbeiter auf meinem Schreibtisch bei den Absagen gelandet:

Papst Benedikt: Beichtstuhlmodder
Angela Merkel: Vogue-Nichtversteherin
Guido Westerwelle: Navigationssystem-Falschversteher
Franz Beckenbauer: Der Kaiser ist tot, es lebe der Kaiser
Franz Müntefehring: Wenn ihn noch nicht mal die SPD will, wollen wir ihn auch nicht

Alle neuen, angenommenen Mitarbeiter bitte weiterverarbeiten, die neuen rosa Arbeitsanzüge austeilen und die auf 8 Meter verlängerten Smarts als Firmenwagen verteilen.

Chefsache beendet, ich gehe jetzt meinen Kaffe weiter genießen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (30. November 2009)

*Reklame*

*Coming soon: eine NobLorRos Produktion, exklusiv auf PCGHX!*​

*Das Warten hat bald ein Ende! Alle Antworten auf diese Fragen werden gegeben:*


*macht nobbi ein neues Projekt?*
*nimmt er wieder ein häßliches Gehäuse?*
*was macht er alles kaputt?*
*wird mir bei seiner Farbwahl schlecht?*
*wie kommt man auf solche dämlichen Ideen?*
*wann fängt das Chaos an?*
*wie finanziert er diese Schnapsideen eigentlich?*
*warum nur foltert er uns mit diesem Spam?*
*wann hören diese dämlichen Fragen wieder auf?*
*warum frage ich mich das alles?*


*Weil ich es will!*​

*Demnächst: nobbi beschenkt sich selbst!*​

*Ein Tagebuch wie ein Erdbeben. Es rumpelt, alles dreht sich und manchem wird schlecht.....*


*Die ersten Bestellungen gehen morgen raus......*​


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Reklame*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Coming soon: eine NobLorRos Produktion, exklusiv auf PCGHX!*​*
> wie finanziert er diese Schnapsideen eigentlich?
> [*​



Das frage ich mich auch!

Ich verkaufe meinen Geist. Verkauft nobbi seinen Körper?


Oder zweigt er Firmengelder von NoblorRos ab? 

Das fände ich moralisch verwerflich! Vor allem, weil er als Erster auf die Idee gekommen wäre.


...und da wir gerade beim Thema sind: Wir brauchen noch eine Buchhalterin!

Meine Freundin studiert BWL, ist Bulgarin und kennt sich daher mit Korruption aus.

Sie könnte also dafür sorgen, das der Vorstand nicht mehr heimlich Geld aus der Kasse machen muss, sondern zum Firmenwohl steuerlich absetzbare Projekte startet.

Aber, da fällt mir ein, meine Freundin kann rechnen, doppelte Buchführung und diesen BWL-SCH---SS wirklich, damit ist sie natürlich für unsere Firma ungeeignet.


----------



## nobbi77 (30. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich habe soviel alte, defekte und unnütze Hardware völlig überteuert an die amerikanische Armee verkauft, da kann ich mir das Projekt leisten


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Nobbi
Ich tippe mal auf einen HTPC?!

Gruß Kero


----------



## killer89 (30. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huhu wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit meiner Bewerbung aus?

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (30. November 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ killer89:

Sehr geehrter Herr Killer 89,

nach wohlwollender Prüfung Ihrer Unfähigkeit haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, das Risiko eingehen, Sie einzustellen.

Ihr Status liegt natürlich unterhalb der Betriebskakerlake, die unserem Küchenchef übergeordnet ist und bald in den Vorstand wechselt.

Unser Werbefachmann GodTake wird natürlich ein extrem abwertendes Logo für Sie entwerfen.
Ihr Büro liegt aufgrund von Platzmangel auf dem Balkon, neben den leeren Bierflaschen.

Als Betriebsinterne Berufsbezeichnung fällt mir der Briefbombenleser ein, da diese Position ziemlich überraschend wieder frei wurde.....
Passt ja auch zum Namen

Sollten sie sonst noch irgendwelche unverschämte Wünsche haben, melden Sie sich bei meinem Anrufbeantworter.

mfg

Nobbi77


@ Gamer95: Wir brauchen die neueste Mitarbeiterliste zwecks Updates der ersten Seite!


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hier die Aktuallisierte Mitgliederliste:
Rosstaeuscher (Master of Diesaster)
Nobbi77 (Fall-Director)
DerLordselbst (Expensive Modding)
GodTake (Buchstaben Gruschtler)
Gamer_95 (Mister Chaos/Mitgliederlistenfuzi)
BeerlsGood (Anonymer Alkoholiker)
de_oli (Blinder Passagier)
DerManiac (CityRollerFahrer)
Milkyway (Schokirumbatzer)
Selene (Templerpenguin)
Kero81 (Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemschienenpraktikanten sau...)
moe (Lagerist)
Nucleus (Gesichts-Modding)
Klutten(freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)
Schienenbruch (GraKaBruch, WaKüBruch, Hüftbruch, Einbruch....)
Intelfan (Intel WAS?) 
Asmo
Killer 89
GrafFerdoe (Flachschädel)


----------



## BeerIsGood (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Nobbi77 (Fall-Director)


Fail.


----------



## RuXeR (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer von euch hat mein Mainboard ferngemoddet??

Ihr Drecksäcke...


----------



## godtake (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



mcdo1 schrieb:


> Ihr Drecksäcke...



Schwupp - und schon gemeldet! So lässt sich noch nicht mal das Noblorros- Team beschimpfen.


...


Ne, Scherz - ich wars!


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

und wer hat meinen Windows Key gemoddet?


----------



## Intelfan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das mit dem Key war ich ich brauchte gerade mal einen


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

tztztz
das war nicht gerade fein von dir, dafür bekomm ich jetzt aber bestimmt nen neuen von dir, oder?


----------



## killer89 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mein Mainboard habt ihr auch gemoddet und meine Win7 Prof. Installation, die sich nicht aktivieren lassen wollte... kein Wunder, wenn einer das Datum auf Januar 2006 stellt 

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ computertod
hmm wieso?? hmm aber na gut ich glaube das ich etwas vom Firtmenkonto abzweigen kann, um dir nen neuen zu besorgen


----------



## nobbi77 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Da ich als Fail-Director immer planlos sein muss, haben sich jetzt Schrauberopi und Celina`s Papa beworben oder schieb ich Filme?


----------



## godtake (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na, ob sich die nun Beworben haben oder ned - die haben's verdient hier aufgenommen zu werden. Ich seh schon, ich kann mich als Profilbilddesigner im 3. Job selbständig machen ...sobald ich 1-2 ruhige Minuten hab gibst neue Bildchen. Nobbi : Tu endlich her die PC-Raum Fotos...sehen will sehen will


----------



## nobbi77 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ok, hier sind sie:
1. Der Tresen oberhalb....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Unterhalb des Tresens...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein nettes Hardwarelager.....Bin gerade am Ausmisten und sortieren, was noch weg kann (faule Ausrede hab...)


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

lass mich ein paar Minuten allein und ich trag dir alles freiwillig auf einmal raus


----------



## Intelfan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Schließe mich an... In fünf minuten haste kein problem mehr damit


----------



## godtake (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Boah, Alda! Der Tresen ist einfach nur toll, das Hardware- Lager auch! Von wegen darf man nicht zeigen, da gibts garantiert ne Riesenladung Leute die jetzt alle ziemlich neidisch auf dich sind!...also...ich bins!


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Willst den Raum nicht an mich vermieten??? Ahhh schön. Neben PC teilen aufwachen... Was kanns schöneres für nen Modder geben als DAS??? 

Gruß Kero


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NobLorRos in Texas*
​Auf dem Wege die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reissen, kamen wir auch nach Texas. Dort wollte ich die South Fork Ranch kaufen. Dort lernten wir die Gewohnheiten der Eingeborenen kennen.

Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der Ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punktrichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf. 

Die beiden anderen Punktrichter (beide geborene Texaner) versicherten mir, dass die zu testenden Chilis nicht all zu scharf sein würden. Außerdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte mir PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S! 

Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes: 


Chili Nr. 1: Mike's Maniac Mobster Monster Chili 

Richter1: Etwas zu Tomatenbetont; amüsanter kick 
Richter2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild. 
Nobbi: Ach Du pupse! Was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann man getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauchte zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das war das übelste. Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert! 


Chili Nr. 2: Arthur's Nachbrenner Chili 

Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Peperonibetonung 
Richter 2: Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Peperonis um ernst genommen zu werden. 
Nobbi: Schließt dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich weiß nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste Hilfe leisten und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen. 


Chili Nr. 3: Fred's berühmtes "Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili" 

Richter 1: Exzellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen. 
Richter 2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten. 
Nobbi: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich habe ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder was zu tun ist: Bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!! Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch. Langsam krieg ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier. 


Chili Nr. 4: Bubba's Black Magic 

Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend. 
Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte, eigentlich kein richtiges Chili. 
Nobbi: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub; die hässliche [zensiert] fängt langsam an HEIß auszusehen; genau wie dieser radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein? 

Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner 

Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Cayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend. 
Richter 2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. Ich muss zugeben, dass der Cayennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterlässt. 
Nobbi: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine Stirn hinab und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Musste furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mussten vom Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, dass ich von Ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe. Sally goss Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind. 


Chili Nr. 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili 

Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen. 
Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Aggressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb! 
Nobbi: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen. Ich habe mich vollgeschissen als ich furzen musste und ich fürchte es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende Bedürfnis, mir den Hintern mit einem großen Schneeball abzuwischen. 


Chili Nr. 7: Susannes "Schreiende-Sensation-Chili" 

Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu großer Betonung auf Dosenpeperoni. 
Richter 2: Ahem, schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment eine Dose Peperoni reingeworfen. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert. 
Nobbi: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich gar nichts mehr und die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, dass mir unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schnell erfahren was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll's, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen. 


Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili 

Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen. 
Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, dass das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. Armer Kerl; ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte. 


Natürlich alles wahre Begebenheiten.....


----------



## godtake (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Entschuldige den Ausdruck, aber:
WTF?
selten eine derartige Lackattacke bekommen...


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Nobbi Nobbi.


----------



## Klutten (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Grandioser Wettbewerb. Schmerzt beim Lachen sicher nicht weniger wie eines dieser laschen Chili-Gerichte, die dort serviert wurden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oh nobbi....

Das macht mich Fertig....

Wer das mal nachkochen möchte....

Mal hier schauen...

USA Party Food PC-IceBOX.de

Hier sind die Richtigen Gewürze....

Übermenschlich scharf PC-IceBOX.de

Selbst die Chips brennen einem die Geschmacksneven weg....

Blairs Habanero Death Rain Potato Chips, 142gr PC-IceBOX.de

Gibt es alles natürlich in unserer NobLorRos Kantine....

Die Mitarbeiter werden damit Zwangsgefüttert...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LOL Pc Teile und USA Party Food. Wad ne kombi...


----------



## Asmo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nobbi, der start in den tag wurde durch dich ein wahrer brüller lol

hab mal versucht chillis selbst zu züchten - TOTAL FAIL


----------



## killer89 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Geilomat  

Ich kannte die Geschichte zwar schon in ähnlicher Form, aber immer wieder gut zum Lachen.

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NobLorRos-Test-Area:*


*Die Ultimativen Service-Tests*​Heute: Der Service-Bereich von Samsung

Heute wollen wir den Service-Bereich von Samsung testen. dazu wurde ein fast fabrikneuer Laserdrucker präpariert.
Samsung bietet einen 24 Stunden-Service an, bei dem die defekten geräte bequem an der Haustüre abgeholt werden.
Ok, los geht es:

31.10.2009: 
Der Drucker wird präpariert und fällt aus.
Damit die Serviceanfrage glaubhafter ausfällt, lassen wir eine hysterisch klingende Frau anrufen.
Samsung schickt eine Bearbeitungsmail, inkl. Paketschein und ein Zeitfenster zur Abholung.
Abholung am nächsten Werktag.

04.11.2009: 
Der Werktag ist vorüber und ein erneuter Anruf erfolgt.

07.11.2009: 
Ein Fahrer von DPD kommt und möchte den Drucker abholen, hat aber die Bestätigung der Abholung vergessen... 
Ohne Bestätigung kein Paket und er verspricht am nächsten Werktag vorbeizukommen.

11.11.2009:
Erneuter Anruf, wann der Drucker denn jetzt korrekt abgeholt wird.

12.11.2009: 
Anruf von DPD: Uns soll es an der angegebenen Anschrift nicht geben...Drucker kann nicht abgeholt werden.
Schnellkurs in Erdkunde mit Workshop: Wo finde ich die korrekte Adresse?

16.11.2009:
Der Drucker ist abgeholt worden.

18.11.2009: 
Eingangsbestätigung von Samsung, Dauer der Reparatur: Innerhalb von 3 Werktagen.

01.12.2009:
Anruf von Samsung: Service-Befragung: Wie zufrieden sind wir mit der Qualität und der Dauer der Reparatur
Meine Antwort: Welche Reparaturqualität????
Ist der Drucker wieder da?
Warum kann ich ihn nicht sehen?

02.12.2009: Anruf bei der Hotline von Samsung?WO IST DER DRUCKER???
Die Suche in der Werkstatt beginnt.
Indiane Jones soll das verlorene Artefakt wiederfinden, Lara Croft und James Bond auch...Der Wettlauf um den Drucker hat begonnen.

Werden wir den Drucker jemals finden?
Wird DPD lernen, wie lange ein Werktag ist?
Zahlt Samsung auch nur Gehälter für diese Länge der Werktage?
Bleibt Angela Merkel hässlich?
Wer bezahlt mir die horrenden kostenpflichtigen Service-gebühren???

Auf jeden Fall hat sich Samsung eines verdient: Unseren Service Award!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LOL Ich hab da auch noch was.

Anfang November habe ich mir in einer Apotheke(Conrad) einen Sony DVD Brenner bestellt. Einen Slot-In!!! 

Nachdem Dhl versucht hatte ihn an die von mir *korrekt angegebene Adresse* zu liefern, was jedoch daran scheiterte das ich ja da garnicht wohne, wurde dann am 25.11. endlich ein Päckchen in mein trautes Heim geliefert. 
Geil, dachte ich mir, hat ja letztendlich doch noch geklappt und öffnete voller tatendrang das Päckchen. Doch was ist DAS??? Aus dem Päckchen lächelte mich ein Samsung an. Samsung...Sony... Okaaaay kann man ja mal verwechseln. Kurzer Blick auf den Lieferschein...Ersatzgerät??? Aaaaahja das ist nicht annähernd ein ersatzgerät, weil K E I N  S L O T - I N !!!
*
Anruf bei Conrad...*​
Kero: Warum schicken sie mir ein Ersatzgerät ohne mich vorher darüber zu informieren?

Pharmazeutisch-kaufmännischer Angestellter:Äääh, ist das nicht geschehen?

Kero: Äääh, nein sonst würde ich ja nicht hier anrufen!
Pharmazeutisch-kaufmännischer Angestellter:Was ist denn mit dem Ersatzgerät nicht in Ordnung?

Kero: Ach, eigentlich ist hat er ja die gleichen Daten wie der Sony, sprich gleiche Lese/Brenngeschw

Pharmazeutisch-kaufmännischer Angestellter fällt mir ins Wort und sagt: Warum rufen sie dann jetzt hier an?

Kero: 1. lassen sie mich gefälligst aussprechen und 2. es ist KEIN SLOT-IN.

Nun erklärt mir der Pharmazeutisch-kaufmännischer Angestellter was ich alles auf dem Retourenschein ausfullen muss und versichert mir das alles nach meinen Wünschen geschehen wird. Ich sollte mein Geld zurückbekommen.

Zeitsprung zum 30.11.

Da auf meinem Konto noch kein Geldeigang stattgefunden hat, dachte ich mir ich rufe nochmal in der Apotheke an und frage nach. Mir wurde dann gesagt das mir NUR eine Gutschrift erstellt wurde und ich bei der nächsten Bestellung diese dann verrechnet bekomme. LOL nächste Bestellung. Never!! Ok, hab denen meine Kto Nr. gegeben und nochmals darum gebeten das ich mein Geld nun endlich wieder haben möchte. Der liebe Pharmazeutisch-kaufmännischer Angestellter versicherte mir erneut das alles so geschieht wie ich mir das Wünsche. Aaaaaaaahja....

Heute morgen hatte ich son komisches Gefühl beim Pinkel das ich dachte, ach ruf doch mal in deiner Hausapotheke an und frag mal nach dem aktuellen Stand. Ich erspare euch jetzt die genauen Details meines Wutausbruches aber das Fazit ist, mir wurde eine Gutschrift erstellt die bei nächster Bestellung verrechnet wird. Das beste war, der Pharmazeutisch-kaufmännischer Angestellter sagte mir, sie hätten meine Kto nr. nicht. Hab dann meine kto nr. nochmal angegeben und wieder wurde mir versichert bla bla blupp.. . Wenn ich nicht bald mein Geld bekomme geh ich zum Anwalt... 

*Für diese sagenhafte Kundenfreundlichkeit verleihe ich Conrad an dieser Stelle den NobLorRos Proofed Quality Award. *​ Grüßle euer bissl genervter Kero


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ kero: dann vergib doch mal nen Award


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@all von Noblorros: Einfach nur der Hammer die ganzen Geschichten!^^ Ich finde das mit dem Fernmodding einfach nur zu geil.

@Nobbi77: Hammer Geschichten, ich habe mich bald bepisst vor lachen! Dich möcht ich mal Live erleben, ich würde bestimmt mit Bauchkrämpfen ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden.
Und sehr schöner PC Raum denn du dort hast. Bloss etwas würde mir dort fehlen! Nämlich nen Kasten BIER!!!!!!!

Seit dem es euch gibt, macht es auch mehr Spass die Tagebücher zu lesen. Die Geschichten sind immer zum Schiessen. 


BTT: Kann das sein, das Ihr in meinem Office PC hier an der GK ferngemoddet habt? Die geht auf einmal nicht mehr.^^


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Bigdaddy203:
Der Kasten Bier dient als Inspiration und Farbmuster für mein aktuellstes Projekt. Ich überprüfe gerade, welches der 20 Muster am Besten zum PC passt. Natürlich wirkt das Muster nur leer, was eine Menge Arbeit mit sich bringt. Um Zeit und Wege zu sparen, teste ich gleich auf der Toilette, um mögliche Zusatzkombinationen an Farben zu testen:
Uringelb, Kackebraun und Kotzocker....


----------



## ZeroToxin (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

so und wer von euch hat gestern bitte den wakü umbau meines Rampage II Extreme gemoddet?

Nicht nur, dass ich die WLP plötzlich auf den Pins für die CPU hatte, noch dazu waren n paar der pins verbogen. mal schaun ob es nach meinen versuchen gestern abend läuft..


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

loooooooooooooooooool Nobbi.... Hör aaaaaaauf.


----------



## Kaspar (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hi,

Ihr seid echt die besten Fernmodder die es gibt.
Geile geschichten habt ihr auch noch(Conrad und HoH ähneln sich da).

Und wer bitte hat meine Schreibtischlampe ferngemoddet ?
Drei jahre hat sie gehalten gestern hier bei NobLorRos bischen rumgeschnökert und schon geht sie nicht mehr.
Danke und weiterhin viel erfolg


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Da es doch immer mehr Leute gibt die ein Treffen veranstallten wollen, da könntet Ihr doch ein Noblorros-Treffen veranstalten. 
Treffpunkt wird Nobbis Bude, wo jeder als Gastgeschenk sich einen PC mitnehmen darf.^^


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Zero Toxin:
Schön, dass du zufrieden Bist. Auslöser war ein herrlich ferngemoddeter Intel 486er Prozessor, den wir mit neuem Heatspreader versehen haben und den du dann mit einem Hammer und einem Schraubstock ins Board eingesetzt hast.
Leider habe ich die Wette gegen Kero verloren, da ich gewettet hatte, dass niemand nur ansatzweise diesen plumpen Mod für bare Münze nehmen wird.
Ich habe mich getäuscht und werde jetzt mit kero 13 Kisten Farbmuster testen......

@ Kaspar: Lampen-Modding macht derLordselbst mit wahrer Hingabe. Schön, dass du zufrieden bist.
@ Beide: 25,96 fürs Modding, 3217,36 für Belastung des schriftlichen Supports und 345,68 Versand
Bei Beschwerde bei der Rechnungsabteilung gibt es wie gewünscht Besuch von Klitschko-Inkasso


----------



## moe (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 nobbi 

die texas story ist echt geil. find ich gut, dass unser unternehmen expandiert...


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Waaaaaas???? Gleich 13? ^^Bei den Chinesen ist 13 ja ne Glückszahl... 
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Selene (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die Chili-Story hat mich weggehaun 

Einfach wieder *erstklassig* nobbi    

Ich bin im mom so im Schulstreß, dass ich fast nicht mehr Zeit hab hier mitzulesen. 
Und wenn jeden Tag gleich mal 5 Seiten dazukommen, wird noch schwieriger


----------



## Intelfan (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

oh man... nobi du bist echt der brüller... ICh freu mich schon darauf abends ins forum zu sehen, was hier so alles gemoddet wurde


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Morgen werde ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen seine neue Küche aufbauen, also finger weg vom fernmodding knopf!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ups, tut mir leid


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



			
				godtake schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ob sich die nun Beworben haben oder ned - die haben's verdient hier aufgenommen zu werden.


*Bewerbung*​ 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Modder,

ich bewerbe mich um die, im unsinnigsten Wahnsinnsthread aller Zeiten ausgeschriebene Stelle, als Blechverbieger, Sumpfwasserkühlungsspezialisten und Staubmilbenbändiger. 


Zum Beweis meiner absoluten Unfähigkeit einige Beispiele:


*1. dipl. Blechverbieger*

Kein Metall ist vor mir sicher. Egal ob nur die Oberfläche versaut werden soll oder gleich ein Schnitt in der Front das gesamte Bild zerstört. Vom Kratzer im Blech bis zur Komplettzerstörung. Ich experimentiere garantiert mit jedem mir unbekannten Werkzeug. 

Aussagefähige Fotos in meinem TB hier und hier


*2. Sumpfwasserkühlungsspezialist*

Ich erwecke garantiert jede Wasserkülung zum Leben. Etwas Wasser aus der Gießkanne mit dem Blumendünger und schon erblüht Ihre Wakü in schönstem Grün. Auf Wunsch sind auch größere Tiere möglich. Für eine weitere sehr effektive Schlauchfärbung steht Nikotingelb zur Verfügung (hier könnte ich mir auch eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit Ihrem Fail-Director vorstellen)  . Selbstverständlich werden bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich sämtliche Kabel so gemoddet, dass garantiert kein Airflow mehr möglich ist. Dieser Service steht auch ohne Wakü zur Verfügung. 


*3. Staubmilbenbändiger*

Tierchenzucht im Case jetzt auch ohne Wakü. Sie brauchen 1kg Staub in den unmöglichsten Ecken des PC? Kein Problem ich modde sofort auch in größeren Mengen. Bis hin zum possierlichen Nager ist fast jedes Tier möglich. 


*Achtung,* ​das Ansehen der folgenden Fotos kann zu schweren Schockzuständen insbesondere bei PC-Liebhabern führen. Weiterhin wurden schon depressive Zustände und Weinkrämpfe beobachtet. Das Ansehen geschieht auf eigene Gefahr.


Für die ganz Harten aus meinem TB: ganz feste




Selbstverständlich erfreue ich mich noch immer allerbester Gesundheit und verfolge rege das Tagesgeschehen. Sollte Ihr Fail-Director mir meine ausgeliehene Krücke je zurückgeben, sind mir sogar Spaziergänge ohne Begleitung möglich. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


PS. Anbei noch eine kleine Nascherei für Ihren Fail-Director vom Balkon meiner Freundin. Insbesondere die Habaneros (rechts) sind lecker. 

--


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr geehrter Herr Schrauberopi,
es wurde auch zeit, dass sie sich bei uns bewerben, da ihre TB-Einträge Referenzschreiben genug sind.

Und natürlich ist es für uns Quotentechnisch wichtig, im Rahmen unserer paritätischen Mitarbeiterauswahlkriterien jemanden einzustellen, der sofort in Altersteilzeit geht.
Perfekt.

Weiterhin lade ich sie ein, in meine mir sehr wichtige und natürlich mit (nur) meiner Wenigkeit besetzten Demenz- und Inkontinenzselbsthilfegruppe zu kommen und da mit ihrer inkompet.....,ähh, Inkontinenz weitere Ergüsse zu teilen. Das Schöne ist: alles was wir da besprechen, haben wir morgen schon vergessen.
In diesem Sinne, willkommen....äh, wo war ich? Wer bin ich?

Ach ja,...
Sehr geehrter Herr Schrauberopi..........


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Neue Mitgliederliste:
Rosstaeuscher (Master of Diesaster)
Nobbi77 (Fall-Director)
DerLordselbst (Expensive Modding)
GodTake (Buchstaben Gruschtler)
Gamer_95 (Mister Chaos/Mitgliederlistenfuzi)
BeerlsGood (Anonymer Alkoholiker)
de_oli (Blinder Passagier)
DerManiac (CityRollerFahrer)
Milkyway (Schokirumbatzer)
Selene (Templerpenguin)
Kero81 (Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemschienenpraktikanten sau...)
moe (Lagerist)
Nucleus (Gesichts-Modding)
Klutten(freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)
Schienenbruch (GraKaBruch, WaKüBruch, Hüftbruch, Einbruch....)
Intelfan (Intel WAS?) 
Asmo
Killer 89
GrafFerdoe (Flachschädel)
Schrauberopi


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Die nächste NobLorRos Zeitreise:*
​Heute war es wieder so weit: Der Vorstand wollte erneut die mittlerweile von Schrauberopi reparierte Zeitmaschine nutzen, um sich unerlaubte Vorteile zu Nutze zu machen, in dem wir die Cebit 2023 besuchen wollten und Ideen klauen wollten.
DerLordselbst wollte sich selber besuchen, um sich zu fragen, ob es mittlerweile eine Wasserkühlung in seinem Projekt gibt...

Natürlich kam wieder alles anders: derLordselbst hatte seine Thermoskanne voll Glühwein auf dem Kontrollpult abgestellt. Natürlich war es eine derLordselbst-Edition und somit undicht.
Nachdem es blitzte und wir durch schwefelartigen Rauch besinnungslos wurden, kamen wir nach 5 Minuten wieder zu uns.

godTake entschuldigte sich als erstes für seine Blähungen,die er nach unserem gestrigen Chili-Abend unkontrolliert hatte. Ok, der Rauch war geklärt. Doch wo waren wir????

Der Dell-Zeitmesser stand auf 9. Juni 323 vor Christus.
Wow, das war ein Trip...
Gamer 95 stieg als erster aus...und viel erst einmal aus 2 m Höhe unsanft zu Boden. Kero 81 hatte die Leiter gereinigt-mit Schmieröl.

Vorgewarnt stiegen wir dann alle aus.
Unsere Zeitmaschine wurde umrandet von seltsamen Gestalten mit Lustigen Helmen und die Männer trugen Röcke.

Alle fielen auf einmal auf die Knie. Wir waren begeistert. Bis wir uns umdrehten und moe erblickten, der sich für den Travestie-Kontest auf der Cebit umgezogen hatte. Eins war uns sofort klar: 
Er hat hübsche Beine

Allerdings verstanden wir nicht, was uns die Männer erzählten.
Rosstaeuscher, immer Herr der Lage, zückte einen MEDION-Universalübersetzer, Untermenü tote Sprachen und schickte eine Grußformel und wurde postwendend verhaftet. Wir änderten das Untermenü: Tote Sprachen, Wüste Flüche und Beleidigungen.
Plötzlich gab es eine Bombenstimmung. 
Nun erfuhren wir, wer die Leute waren. Es war das Gefolge von Alexander dem Großen. Alexander kam danach auch dazu, nachdem er moe das Tina Turner-kostüm abgekauft (Billig: nur 300 KG Gold und Rubine) und sofort angezogen hatte.

Sie hielten uns für Götter, die aus dem Olymp gestiegen waren. Natürlich gab es wie überall Zweifler, die nobbi aber einfach überzeugte: Er knipste ein Paar Bilder...... mit seiner Olympus Digi-Cam und zeigte seine Schnappschüsse. Die Digi-Cam wurde für schlappe 500 kg Gold und zwei Badewannen Diamanten verkauft. Schade nur, dass alle Bildhauer sofort enthauptet wurden...
Naja, wir dachten uns, bevor die Museen mit unnützen Statuen überquillen....

Nun erwartete man ein Gastgeschenk von uns. Glühwein? Ausgelaufen. Mittlerweile war es spät geworden und der 10. Juni angebrochen...
Nobbi hatte die tolle Idee, eins seiner neuen texanischen Chili-Gerichte zuzubereiten.

Da die anderen mittlerweile völlig betrunken waren, stimmten sie lallend zu.

Wir servierten das Chili in Alexanders Privatgemächern. er probierte:

Mild, mit einer wundervollen Note von Kümmel und Nelken, ...lief rot an, spie Feuer, setzte den Palast in Brand, verfärbte seine Toga untenrum braun und viel um.
Durch das Feuer konnten wir Rosstaeuscher befreien, der übelst gefoltert wurde. Als Graferdoe seine Fesseln öffnete, wurde er wild beschimpft und derLordselbst sagte, dass so eine Behandlung normalerweise in seiner Heimatstadt unter 500€ nicht zu bekommen wäre...

Unsere fassungslosigkeit weilte nur kurz, derlordselbst nahm noch einige Andenkenketten und Peitschen mit und wir flüchteten. Die Zeitmaschine reparierten wir mit etwas Schrumpfschlauch und dem neuen rosa Sleeve von MDPC-X und wir kamen heil zurück.

Klutten empfing uns mit einem Geschichtsbuch aus dem hermetisch abgeriegelten No-Fernmodding-Raum und sah uns wild an, als ob er einen Doppelpost löschen wollte und zeigte uns den Eintrag:
Alexander der Große,
20. Juli 356 v. Chr. in Pella (Makedonien); † 10. Juni 323 v. Chr. in Babylon
Todesursache: Möglicherweise Vergiftung......


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Oh mann, oh mann... So geil!!!


----------



## derLordselbst (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also in diesem großen Moment mache ich es auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Forum aufgrund einer erzählerischen Leistung:


----------



## Celina'sPapa (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ouch! Ich weiss ich werde mich dafür hassen, aber die Zugehörigkeit meiner Tochter zu Eurem Verein, lässt mir leider keine andere Wahl.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei euch!

Wofür? Hmm, keine Ahnung! Ich will nur endlich Frieden mit der QS 

Habt ein Nachsehen und feuert entweder die Kleine oder engagiert mich 

Ich denke Casemod 2 und 3 sind eine ausreichende Bewerbung, oder? 

P.S.
Im Falle einer Aufnahme: 
Farbe: rosa Logo 
Titel: QS-Leidgeplagter

MfA (MitfeuchtenAugen)

Celina'sPapa


----------



## RaggaMuffin (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Die nächste NobLorRos Zeitreise:*
> ​Heute war es wieder so weit: Der Vorstand wollte erneut die mittlerweile von Schrauberopi reparierte Zeitmaschine nutzen, um sich unerlaubte Vorteile zu Nutze zu machen, in dem wir die Cebit 2023 besuchen wollten und Ideen klauen wollten.
> DerLordselbst wollte sich selber besuchen, um sich zu fragen, ob es mittlerweile eine Wasserkühlung in seinem Projekt gibt...
> 
> ...





mus ich nen support ticket ziehen um gemodet zuwerden

edit:
dieser thread ist viral verseucht  kann mal einer löschen


----------



## Intelfan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Oh man nobbi... du übertriffst dich immer wieder selbst!! Respekt!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer hat meine HoH Bestellung ferngemoddet, so das ich sie erst Morgen abholen kann?
Derjenige kann gleich vorbei kommen und sich ein Gesichts Demolierungs Modding abholen.


----------



## tbone1978 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danka Danke Danke Ihr habt mein warten auf Dhl verkürzt und ich habe mich fast bepinkelt vor Lachen 

Aber beim Fernmodding muss was schief glaufen sein Der DHL Knecht hat auf anhieb die Richtige Adresse gefunden. Die Pakete sind ganz und es ist sogar alles drin was ich bestelt habe

Nunja Ehrlich gesagt Hätte ich von eurer Leistungsfähikeit mehr erwartet 
Also was ist Los bei euch


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wir haben momentan soviel damit zu tun, uns selber zu modden, da geht uns schonmal was durch die Lappen. DHL hat leider zur Weihnachtszeit Leiharbeiter eingestellt, die noch nicht dem üblichen Standard entsprechen, wir arbeiten daran 

@ Celina`s Papa:
Herzlich willkommen in unserem Unternehmen.
Bedingung ist natürlich, dass die kleine Celina und der Wachhund mitkommen, damit wenigstens 2 Leute deine grobmotorischen Fehler ausbügeln können und wir auch Repräsentanten erhalten, die im Gegensatz zu uns was können.


----------



## tbone1978 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ok das Kann schonmal passieren sollte nur nicht zur gewohnheit werden 

Ich erwarte aber dennnoch das ein mod eurer Wahl mich noch heimsuchen wird

Habe bei euch ja schließlich per vorkasse bezahlt und habt ja auch einen ruf zu verlieren

Gelegenheit dazu werdet ihr die nächsten Stunden und Tage bestimmt genug haben . Habe heute die Teile für meine erste WaKü bekommen . Und wie ich mein Unbeschreibliches Talent kenne werden bestimmt nicht nur gewollte Teile am ende unter Wasser stehen. Aber davon Später mehr


----------



## moe (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

heute war ein toller tag (weil fernmodding-frei).

mein neues, ziemlich ausgaben intensives luftgewehr ist gekommen (mit dhl!)

für kenner lass ich mal bilder sprechen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für alle anderen: jaja, das ist schon was feines, was moe sich da gegönnt hat...

das musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt sein.http://www.babylon.com/favicon.ico


----------



## Intelfan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ moe:
vllt hättest du das hier net so preisgeben sollen...  Vllt kommt hier jemand auf dumme gedanken und moddet das teil ein wenig.... 

Sieht aber net schlecht aus


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Meine neue Luftgitarre ist auch gekommen:
Hier ein Bild:




Schick, was?

Und was meint mein Kumpel hier neben mir?

...Ein phasengesteuertes Plasmagewehr...
Nein, du dämlicher Terminator, das ist ein Luftgewehr und jetzt lass endlich mein Telefonbuch in Ruhe, da steht keine Sarah Conner drin, kill lieber die Heulboje aus dieser dämlichen Bindenwerbung!....Moment....Hey, lieber Terminator! Schau mal wie diese Sängerin heisst....Das ist die die Du suchst und ihr Kind heisst in wirklichkeit John....

Piep!
Mögliche Antworten: 
Ja
Nein
Chili essen
Danke, Nobbi

Piep[X] Danke, Nobbi

Ich gehe jetzt Sara..........


Ach ist das schön, wenn man helfen konnte....


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Geile Flinte...  War früher auch mal in nem Verein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Herzlich willkommen inm Forum, tbone1978 !

@moe, Intelfan, nobbi, kero: Ihr lasst aber schwer nach: sonst hättet ihr das sofort gesehen, dass das sein erster Post im Forum war!
Seid Ihr ferngemoddet oder hat der Blindenhund Urlaub?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Schienenbruch:
Ne, sein zweiter, Rumpelkammer zählt nicht, leider

Aber trotzdem: herzlich willkommen im Forum


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



			
				nobbi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin lade ich sie ein, in meine mir sehr wichtige und natürlich mit (nur) meiner Wenigkeit besetzten Demenz- und Inkontinenzselbsthilfegruppe zu kommen...


Ich nahm an, zumindest in letzterer sei seine Lordschaft ebenfalls ein gern gesehener Gast. 


--


Der Vorstand möge doch bitte überlegen, ob moe mit seinem Spielzeug nicht in unsere Inkassoabteilung wechseln sollte. 


Ich hätte da auch schon einen ersten Einsatz für ihn:

Selbstverständlich habe ich mich gleich voller Eifer in meine Arbeit gestürzt. Leider sind die Opfer meines letzten Fernmoddings untergetaucht, befor eine Rechnung zugestellt werden konnte. Soeben ist es mir jedoch gelungen, diese in ihrem Versteck aufzustöbern.


zum Versteck 


Da die Namen der Moddingopfer durch Thilo geheimgehalten werden, könnte moe auch dort den verdienten Lohn meines Bemühens zum Wohle der Firma (nach Abzug meiner 80%) eintreiben.


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ schrauberopi. 
Ne, seine Lordschaft nicht, aber der PC....


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

an wen schicke ich die Rechnung für's bei mir durchgeführte Fernmodding?


Ach so: sollte Euch vielleicht berichten, was passiert ist:

Ich habe mir 'ne SSD zugelegt und die - mitd em Rest der Hardware in ein 'neues' (gebraucht gekauftes) Gehäuse eingebaut.
Gleich noch den Windwos 7 RC durch die Retail (da damals NobLorRos noch nicht aktiv war, habe ich bei der Vorverkaufsaktion 3 abbekommen...) ersetzt.1. beim Einrichten spinnt der Rechner: USB hängt öfters
   2. nach zwei Stunden: Fehler gefunden: der USB-Hub, an dem Drucker, Scanner und Kartenleser hängen, hat 'ne Macke.
3. >>>> Kein Problem: genug USB-Kabel - auch Lange und Velängerungen - habe ich liegen und Anschlüsse sind am Rechner auch noch genug frei!
      Also: rauf auf den Tisch - Drucker und Co stehen oben im Regal - und Kabel gewechselt.
   4. irgendwas rappelte doch da?
      Na, unwichtig: komme hier sowieso schlecht runter.
   5. bei Runterstiegen - wieder Mal 'auf dem Laufenden' - steige ich nicht nur runter, sondern auf was drauf.
   6. Egal: erstmal >>>>>>'wohin'
   7. Ergebnis1: der HBCI-Kartenleser war es, der unter 4. gerappelt hat.
   8. Ergebnis 2: jetzt ist er platt - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
      Schuhgröße 48, 140 kg - ob das noch unter Grantie läuft?
   9. Ergebnis 3: der neue kommt morgen oder Montag: 50€...

Und - was mich am meisten anko...: mein HAWX läuft nicht!
Da ich es schon zum dritten Mal aktivert hatte, brauche ich zusätzliche Aktivierungen.
UbiSoft (Hersteller, über deren Webseite gekauft) erklärt sich für nicht zuständig und verweist auf Germasplanet.
Die Antwort von denen kommt in Spanisch.......

Erstmal den Sammelthread zu HAWX suchen.....

​Soweit meine letzten Tage.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: bitte ein neues Sig-Bild mit 'Hardwarebruch' statt 'Grakabruch'.
Danke

P.S.2: Montag gehe ich wieder arbeiten: Dann mache ich mal 'nen Boxed-Kühler richtig platt.....


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Melde mich vom Küchenaufbau zurück. Konnte keine NobLorRos´schen vorfälle feststellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich aber  

Wo soll denn die Dunstabzugshaube hin? Wo is das Loch in der Wand?

MfG


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Die gibt es auch mit ohne Loch nach aussen!


----------



## killer89 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na wenn du das sagst  nur ist dann doch die Funktion als Abzug denkbar eingeschränkt meiner Meinung nach ^^

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ kero: jetzt kann ich es dir ja sagen: das Bild steht auf dem Kopf
(duckundwegrenn)

@ Schienenbruch:
Du stehst halt voll im Leben


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Geht schon, hab auch eine mit ohne Loch und sehe da keinen Unterschied. Zauberwort "Aktivkohlefilter"...


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mist, falsch rum eingbaut. Ich wusste doch da stimmt was nicht als mir die Herdtür laufend auf den Kopf gefallen ist.


----------



## tbone1978 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke Für die willkommens Grüße

Da ich mehr durch mein Ungeschick und und meine Ahnungslosigkeit besteche als durch Fundiertes Wissen gibt es bis jetzt noch keinen Wirklich sinnvollen Post von mir. wird Aber bestimmt auch noch kommen werde bestimmt noch gutgläubige leute finden die glauben was ich als wissen zu verkaufen versuche


----------



## moe (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wenn ihr das ding moddet, dann ist krieg!!!! *hust* (der war nich lustig, oder?)

@tbone1978: wie konnte ich das nur übersehen!? natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen. die richtige ecke im board hast du ja schon gefunden.

@die neuen mitglieder bei noblorros: wir haben eine ig!


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ moe
Ich versteh grad nur Bahnhof! Welches Ding? Welche Ecke in welchen Board?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



moe schrieb:


> @die neuen mitglieder bei noblorros: wir haben eine ig!


Ich frag jetzt mal für die 'Neuen' (ich betrachte mich mal kurzerhand als einen von den 'Alten'): wo?


Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: bei 1,99m von 'kurz' zu reden..... na ja


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

noch mehr Bahnhof. Tschu tschuuuuu...


----------



## tbone1978 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So habe für heute genug gebastelt und habe sogar schon die eine oder andere kleinigkeit geschrottet Äh gemoddet und das eine odr andere unnötige loch in mein case geflext Würde das ganze ja gerne mit Fotos belegen aber irgendeine nicht näher bekannte Fernmodding Firma konnte wohl nicht die finger von meiner Digicam lassen. Es ist ja nicht so das sie keine Bilder mehr macht nein nein ich bekomme sie nur nicht von der Cam runter ob ich sie über Usb anschließe oder die SD karte in den Card reader presse immer die meldung das da nichts vorhanden ist aber auf der Cam kann ich die Bilder sehen


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Dann sind die Bilder im Speicher der Cam und nich auf der SD Karte. Überprüfe mal ob du einstellen kannst wo gespeichert werden kann. Ups, falsche Antwort. Als NLR Mitarbeiter muss ich natürlich sagen: 315236,78 Euro bitte auf unser Schwitzer Bankkonto.


----------



## tbone1978 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja auf die idee war ich auch schon gekommen Hätte sie dann eigentlich schon über usb finden müssen. Aber Cam sagt das der Interne Speicher leer ist Mache mir da morgen nähere gedanken zu  Geld wurde natürlich sofort angewiesen Habe mir erlaubt ein fettes tringeld mitzuübweisen Da ich davon ausgehe das ihr das geld sinnvoller verpulvert als "Brot für die Welt" oder so


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jop in "Farbmuster". Nich wahr Nobbi, ist doch so?!


----------



## tbone1978 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na da bin ich ja froh einen so wichtigen beitrag zu eurer Köperlichen und Geistigen  vervollkommnung leisten zu dürfen Fühle mich zutiefst geehrt und aale mich noch etwas im glanze eurer strahlenden Erscheinungen So nach so viel geschleime brauche ich erstmal ein Farbmusster  Nicht lang`schnacken , Kopp in´Nacken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@nobbi

Geile Zeitreise....Ich habe mich weggeschmissen....
Endlich wurde ich mal wieder von den Dominas so richtig RAN genommen...




kero81 schrieb:


> Melde mich vom Küchenaufbau zurück. Konnte keine NobLorRos´schen vorfälle feststellen.



Das Bild kenne ich....das ist aus dem NEUEN Quelle Katalog....Modell Übrigdaeskeinerhabenwollte....War ursprünglich als Überraschungsei Beilage gedacht

Das erkennt man an der Markanten Klohspühlungskette unter der Decke zum Wegspülen, falls es nicht gefällt....



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Danke Für die willkommens Grüße



Wilkommen im Forum....da hast Du Dir ja schon mal den Richtigen Thread ausgesucht....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Endspurt Leute... Bald is Wocheneeeende!


----------



## godtake (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wochenende!! Wochenende!!
Hiermit gelobe ich feierlich irgenwann heute Nacht alle fehlenden Profilbilder nachzureichen!
...sobald ich aus der Arbeit wieder da bin...also irgenwann zwischen 22 und 4 Uhr ...

Bis dann!


----------



## Intelfan (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm iwie grauts mir vor dem WE... Heute Lackier ich mein Case nochmal und morgen abend gehts dann auf LAN... Iwie habe ich Angst, gemoddez zu werden... -.-


MFG
Intelfan


----------



## killer89 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Is doch auf LANs immer so ^^

Mich habt ihr mit der Zeitreisemaschine immer ferngemoddet 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Leute,Leute, da überprüft man mal kurz 32 Farbmuster und dann ist der Thread wieder voller......
Moment, der Thread und der Leser

@ Rosstaeuscher: ich habe dein neues Auto gesehen, einen alten Citroen SM


----------



## Kaspar (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jaja ihr moddet ja sogar freitags noch nach 12 Uhr.

Gestern war am Pc alles ok nichts wildes und nu muss ich die anlage doppelt so laut stellen wie gestern damit der blöde festplattenn kühler nicht zu hören habt ihr mal wieder den ultralautlagermod gemacht was?

Super Arbeit das wird einwundervolles WE.

[Ernst gemeint]Euch allen ne schönes we und intelfan noch viel spaß auf der lan.[/Ernst gemeint]


----------



## moe (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

here it is, the one and only....



NobLorRos IG




​


----------



## Intelfan (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Kaspar:
Danke werde ich haben  DIr auch n schönes WE..


----------



## GrafFerdoe (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Kaspar

Das mit den Kühlern war ich.
Eigentlich modden wir ja auch nur bis Freitags um 12, aber ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass du deinen Rechner plötzlich einschalten würdest, als ich noch drin war... Deshalb immer dieses "Klonk"...
Aber weil ich schon mal da war und sowieso nicht mehr raus konnte (irgendwer hat die Musik extra laut gedreht und mein Rufen blieb ungehört), habe ich den Spielraum der Lüfter-Lager etwas erweitert.

Wir freuen uns hiermit, auch außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten vollendete Arbeit geleistet haben zu dürfen. Das macht 24,99 € für die Lüfter-Lager-Erweiterung zzgl. 268,45 Versand zzgl. 30456,78 € Wochenendzuschlag zzgl. 724,00 € Beteiligung an meiner krankenversicherung 

MfG, Graf.


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@GrafFerdoe  klonk  Kopf gestoßen?


----------



## GrafFerdoe (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> @GrafFerdoe  klonk  Kopf gestoßen?



Pro Umdrehung des Kühlers 4 mal. Und bei mehreren 100 Umdrehungen pro Minute und bei einer Gefangenschaftsdauer von ein paar Stunden  ... bin jetzt flacher denn je...


----------



## Kaspar (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

tut mir leid und das am wochenende.

haha hast du ein pech!

nein es tut mir leid.

Scheiß wochenend schizophrenie


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



GrafFerdoe schrieb:


> Pro Umdrehung des_ Kühlers_ 4 mal.


Was is'n _das_ für ein Kühler?
Seit wann drehen sich Kühler?
Bei mir dreht sich nur der Lüfter....

Wegen flach: warte mal, nächste Woche zeige ich Dir mal 'nen flachen Boxedkühler.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



GrafFerdoe schrieb:


> ... bin jetzt flacher denn je...



 Schenkelklopfer!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmm, ok, notiert: NobLorRos-CPU-Kühler mit stehendem Lüfter und rotierendem Kühler!

Inkl. Planschleifen der Heatspreader, genialer Einfall! Und Testphase in Gefangenschaft erfolgreich!

NobLorRos sagt NEIN zu Tierversuchen! Wozu haben wir denn Mitarbeiter????


----------



## Kaspar (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



zu geil nobbi.


----------



## tbone1978 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hallo jetzt gerade mal was ernsthaftes habe mir nen Amd 955 be gegönnt und direkt eingebaut aber irgendwie geht der nicht über 800 Mhz also der multi geht nicht über vier Da war vorher ein Athlon II X2 240 drauf
  Hatte bis jetzt immer Intel cpus Hat einer von euch ne ahnung woran das liegt Oh mann das war jetzt glaube ich der erste relativ ernsthafte post hier kommt bestimmt nicht wieder vor


----------



## Kaspar (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich hab den cpu und bei mir wurde er sofort richtig erkannt daher kann eich dein problem leider nicht ganz nach vollziehen aber probier es doch mal mit nem cmos reset oder evtl kuk mal ob dein board den cpu überhaupt unterstüzt oder nen bios update nötig ist.

Gruß und die Rechnung wird von noblorros ausgestellt 

edith: kuk mal nen bischen im forum rum glaube das thema wurde schon mal geklärt.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das Problem ist der offene Multi und Cool&Quite.
1. Unterstützt dein Board den Proz? (herstellerseite)
2. CPU-Einstellungen im Bios auf Manuell und dann den Multi auf 16.
3. Du hast ein XFX 8200/8300: Bios-Update und dann cmos-Reset.
4. Das Problem hatte ich bei nem DFI auch schon, musste manuell umgestellt werden und C&Q aus....


Ups, hier ist ja ein ernsthafter Thread, ok:
NobLorRos-Tip 5678:
 CPU auf 800MHz lassen, 5870 rein und runtertakten und dann solange dran rumpfuschen, bis die Leistung unter einer Geforce 3 liegt. Null Leistung aber viel Geld ausgegeben


----------



## tbone1978 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Habe das problem jetzt mit K10 stats ind den griff bekommen   Aber warum es nicht direkt gefunzt hat ka


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Weil du hier nicht fehlerfrei posten darfst....


----------



## tbone1978 (5. Dezember 2009)

Danke euch für die schnellen Tips und Hilfen ist echt super hier

JA daran könnte es natürlich liegen wo war ich nur wieder mit meinen gedanken es konnte ja eigentlich nicht normal laufen bin bestimmt schon total verNobLorRos tet


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hier wird geholfen????
Ist mir aber neu, ok, ein Test:

kero81 hat meine Kaffeemaschine ferngemoddet, eine WMF 1000.
Fehlermeldung:

Mahlgrad zu fein, Brüher verstopft...
bisher erledigt:
1. Gereinigt
2. Entkalkt
3. Zerlegt und von Hand gereinigt
4. Mahlgrad erhöht (brüht nun ganze Bohnen)
5. Senseo aufgestellt, da ich ohne Kaffee nicht arbeiten kann
6. Kaffeesorte gewechselt, da ich in der Senseo nur Segafredo ertragen kann
7. Kaffee getrunken und geärgert, dass meine WMF nicht funzt
8. gereinigt
9. entkalkt.......

Was ist dran?
Ich erwarte sofortige KOMPETENTE Antworten!


----------



## tbone1978 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Einfachste Lösung wäre  
Yatego - WMF Kaffeevollautomat 1000  Bei dem schlappen Preis einfach ne neue holen Bei euren preisen fürs Fernmodding bestimmt kein Thema oder? Das beste ist wenn die dann bei gleicher Behandlung im gleichen Zeitraum den gleichen Fehler meldet kannst du dir sicher sein das du sie selbst gemoddet hast 

Äh muss ich die Rechnung jetzt eigentlich in die schweiz überweisen oder direkt auf die Cayman`s bringen Unauffällieger Schwarzer Koffer natürlich incl,


----------



## godtake (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gugu Kinder!

Ich hab sie, ich hab sie, ich hab die nächsten Profilbilder. Ich glaub das sind alle, die offiziell angenommen wurden, korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege. Unser Fred nimmt so schnell zu, dass ich manchmal immer kurzzeitig den Blick verliere ...

Eine Noblorros Geschichte:

Godtake beschließt eines schönen Tages, einen Casemod zu bauen.
Klar, cool wie er ist, Geld, welches er nicht hat, Mut, den er immer wieder gewinnt, was tut er? Er tut sich eine Radeon neuesten Schlages einbilden tun - HD5870 - is ja klar. Schnell wird KL drauf angesetzt, dass auch der passende Wasserkühler irgendwann dazu kommt.

Nun denn, Bestellung 1 bei einem hardwareversand(.de) wird nach 29 Tagen *durch *selbigen storniert, da sie nach 29 Tagen immer noch keine Aussage zum Liefertermin machen können...ja, ok, ich hab dann doch 2x nachgefragt ob sie schon etwas wissen (ich Ekel ich...kaum bezahlt man weit über 300 Euronen schon will man wissen was aus dem eigenen Geld wird...pöser godtake, pöser godtake).
So weit, so nicht gut.
Schnell wird die ansässige KM- Filliale webtechnisch mit einer Bestellung bedrängt denn - da steht im Internet ganz groß: Lieferbar innerhalb 2-3 Werktagen - klar, sie kostet da rund 25 Euro mehr als überall sonst - egal. Karte muss her.

Dies war letzten Samstag...also etwa ganz genau vor einer Woche.

So....nicht erwarten wie er's kann der ungeduldige Godtake, schreibt er am Mittwoch eine Email wie's denn aussieht mit der GraKa. Umgehend bekommt er eine Mail, die Karte würde noch diese Woche eintreffen...

So, heute, Freitag - also gestern, egal. Freitag Abend - Godtakes Drucker läuft nach einer langen langen Dienstzeit heiß - gibt auf. Also - zum KM gefahren, Drucker kaufen (*und da kann man ja dann auch mal fragen wies denn mit der GraKa so aussieht* denkt sich der unbescholtene Godtake).

Gesagt, getan:
GT: Jaaaa, ich hab da noch eine 5870 bestellt, die sollte diese Woche kommen, ist die vielleicht schon da
KM- Mitarbeiter: *lächelt GT gütig an*: Ach, sie sind das...ja, also vor Weihnachten wird das sicher nichts mehr
GT: *benötigt 3-4 Atemzüge um sich wieder geistig zu sammeln* : Sie haben in ihrer Mail aber geschrieben, die Karte würde diese Woche eintreffen fünününününnününü!!
KM- Mitarbeiter: *immer noch gütig, allerdings ist das Lächeln verschwunden* : Nun ja, das kann gar nicht sein.
GT: *süßlich lächelnd, aber innerlich tief verletzt*: NUN JA, Ich bin des Lesens mächtig!!
KM- Mitarbeiter: *kaum mehr gütig*: Hm, das war dann wohl ein Irrtum, aber ich sehe mal eben im PC nach.
GT: Aha, Danke
KM- MA: *hat sichtlich Schwierigkeiten aus dem eckigen Ding vor seinem Kopf sinnvolle Informationen einzuholen, ist aber inzwischen durchaus an der Situation interessiert und sieht auch sichtlich bemüht aus*: Hm...also in etwa 2 Wochen könnten Karten geliefert werden, nun ja, aber ich habe hier 75 Vobestellungen, geliefert werden jedoch in etwa nur 60 Karten
GT: *schluckt* und das heißt dann? Lotto?
KM- MA: *ist sichtlich verwirrt und scheint daher kognitiv rund zu laufen* nun ja, es sind 75 Vorbestellungen, aber nur 60 Karten
GT: *nimmt entschlossen seinen neuen Canon* Danke...

Nach diesem deprimierenden Bravourstück nun aber endlich die Bilder: Viel Spass! _Und Celinas Papa: Ich hoffe, das gefällt dir so, wenn nicht, meld dich einfach bei mir!!_


----------



## sNook (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Godtake,

Harte Story, ja die Lieferbedingungen sind schon echt schei**e.
Ich glaub TSMC, den Chiphersteller aus Taiwan hat iwer hier ferngemoddet. Ob es wohl der teuflischen Nobbi war??
Das kann ja nicht sein, das dort soviel falsch läuft -.-'
Ich warte auch auch ne HD5850...

Schicke Bilder, btw (:

Grüße,
sNook


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LOL am Morgen, danke godtake 

...und an welcher Reihe du stehst bei den Vorbestellungen kann auch keiner sagen
Es gibt da so komische Hilfsmittel:

1. Bestelldatum
Das ist son Ding, wo ein Händler, genannt Mokel, nachschauenkann, WANN jemand etwas bestellt hat.
2. Bestellzeit:
Es ist etwas, womit MOKEL prüfen können, um welche Uhrzeit alle Bestellungen am Tag, also die 75  getätigt wurden
um
3. DIE BESTELLREIHENFOLGE festzulegen.

Aber: Die spielen lieber Lotto, ich sollte da also in einer Woche bestellen, dann kriege ich sie garantiert, da ich ja mit der Bestellung am Liefertag eindeutig bewiesen habe, dass ich ja am schnellsten bestellt habe...

Versandadresse: Psychiatrie, Märchenland
Absender: Lottozentrale, Abteilung Logologie

Zur Kaffeemaschiene: ( Ist wirklich meine, die WMF 1000)
Sie läuft wieder einwandfrei 
Habe bis um 2 heute früh gedoktert. Das Geheimnis war der zweite Entkalkungsdurchgang mit Schwefelsäure
Den ersten Kaffee habe ich daraufhin den Zeugen Jehovas gespendet und so noch etwas gutes getan.....
Danach habe ich alles erneut gereinigt und JETZT trinke ich gerade meinen ersten Kaffee 


WE-Vertretung:
Ich nix da übers WE, daher meine Vertretung: Sie sollte was drauf haben und klare Entscheidungen treffen können.
Daher:
1. Vertretung Celina
2. Vertretung Ihr Hund

Bis Sonntag spät am Abend !


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> NobLorRos sagt NEIN zu Tierversuchen! Wozu haben wir denn Mitarbeiter????



Hhhmmmm: da sind wir in guter Gesellschaft: PCGH nimmt Praktikanten.......


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@godtake: Danke   Dieses Kupfer mit dem Schwarz


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Welches Kupfer mit welchem Schwarz? Ich bitte um aufklärung, will auch schwärmen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So....

Wenn Nobbi nicht da ist, dann müssen wir wohl dafür sorgen, das er hinterher nicht Enttäuscht ist....

Mal was anderes...

Kennt einer Amazon ????

Wird laut Duden nicht von AMAZONE abgeleitet... obwohl ich mir damit manchmal nicht ganz sicher bin, so Zickig wie die sein können....

Es gibt dort den sogenannt Prime Versand.....Da kann man sogar Mitglied werden (was machen dann eigentlich die Frauen ??? Die haben doch kein....ähhh dürfen die dann nicht....)

Jeden Falls soll man, sofern die Ware Lagernd ist, die Ware am nächsten Tag erhalten.....Versand für Prime Mitglieder Kostenlos....

Soweit die Theorie....jetzt mal die Praxis.....

Da ich Mitglied bin ...und ich fast alles nehme was umsonst ist (oder Gratis....), habe ich mich dort angemeldet und habe 4 Bestellungen an unterschiedlichen Tagen und immer Vormittags bis Mittags abgegeben....

Wie gesagt .... 3x war es UMSONST (nicht Gratis....)

Nur ein mal kam das Paket am nächsten Tag an....3x betrug die Lieferzeit ganz normale 2-3 Tage......

Und was steht auf den Paketen ??? PREMIUM Versand.....

Na gut .... weiterhin steht dort DHL.....

FAZIT:

AMAZON mit PREMIUM VERSAND in Kombination mit DHL könnte eine Unterfirma von uns sein...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Welches Kupfer mit welchem Schwarz? Ich bitte um aufklärung, will auch schwärmen.




Er muss mal den Monitor putzen....

Oder ist das noch ein Schwarz-Weiß Gerät von 1958 ???.....

Die kenne ich auch....die muss man mit einer Lötlampe erst Vorglühen....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossi: 

Hab ich bei Heise bzw. c't TV aber mal in ähnlicher Form gesehen... :


			
				c't-TV schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht Kunde!
> Hintergrund: Die unglaublichen Rechenkünste eines Online-Händlers
> Amazon Video: Vorsicht Kunde! »
> 
> ...



Quelle: Hintergrund: Die unglaublichen Rechenkünste eines Online-Händlers - c't-TV

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte sofortige KOMPETENTE Antworten!


Sehr geehrte Frau nobbi 77,

bedauerlicherweise sind wir hier nicht zuständig; für _kompetente _Antworten wenden Sie sich bitte _am_ 31.02.2010 an den Support unter der Hotline-Nummer 09000-123456789-10 (1234567,89€je sek).

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr (un-)Verständnis.


Hochachtungsvoll

Ihr NobLorRos-Support-Team


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Äääääh sorry, immernoch Bahnhof! Gehts um Schrauberpois Profilbild???


----------



## Celina'sPapa (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich denke mal, dass er sein Bildchen meint.

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit meinem mehr als zufrieden


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So süüüüüüß!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Celina sagt übrigens Danke  für den Knuddler und verweist auf Post #111 in Papa's Tagebuch


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

achja, in welchen tb? schreib mal büdde n link...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hallo? Signatur? 3. Casemod???


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Aaaahja, sorry Brille nicht auf.


----------



## godtake (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Zefünferle. Von was redet Schrauberopi? Und wie hat er's geschafft, dass nur!! sein Profilbild so verwaschen aussieht? Und was ist Kupfer und Schwarz? Ich cheks ned, bitte helft mir mal, bitte bitte ^^

Hm, wundert mich aber auch nicht, seit Tagen läuft bei mir alles nur noch falsch. Klar, Pech haben, ok, aber ständig nur und immer? Nicht mal mein Essen bleibt in der Pfanne, naaaain, mal eben den Boden anguggen gehen! Argh


----------



## Celina'sPapa (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nimm's mit Fassung. 

Es gibt Tage da verliert man und Tage da gewinnen die Anderen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Update*
Rosstaeuscher (Master of Diesaster)
Nobbi77 (Fall-Director)
DerLordselbst (Expensive Modding)
GodTake (Buchstaben Gruschtler)
Gamer_95 (Mister Chaos/Mitgliederlistenfuzi)
BeerlsGood (Anonymer Alkoholiker)
de_oli (Blinder Passagier)
DerManiac (CityRollerFahrer)
Milkyway (Schokirumbatzer)
Selene (Templerpenguin)
Kero81 (Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemschienenpraktikanten sau...)
moe (Lagerist)
Nucleus (Gesichts-Modding)
Klutten(freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)
Schienenbruch (GraKaBruch, WaKüBruch, Hüftbruch, Einbruch....)
Intelfan (Intel WAS?)
Asmo
Killer 89 (Briefbombenleser)
GrafFerdoe (Flachschädel)
Schrauberopi (Blechverbieger)
Celina´s Papa (QS-Pro)


----------



## godtake (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey Gamer, 
zuerst: Unglaublich wie gewissenhaft du unsere Memberlist pflegst, ich hätt da niemals die Geduld dazu

dann: Asmo s Bezeichnung ist bis jetzt: Pyrolytiker, Brandschatzer ^^
nur der Vollständigkeit halber

Greez GT


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jahaa, is ja gut. Es ist Gold (oder so) und ich finde trotzdem, dass es irgendwie vielleicht doch ein ganz klein bischen wie Kupfer aussieht - oder so. Und das Profilbild ist schön geworden.  
Wieso verwaschen?


Edit: jetzt wo ich noch einmal mit Brille schaue... Muss mal schauen, was ich da wieder angestellt hab.

lg


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sieht nach 1000er schleifpapier aus. Wolltest das polieren?


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die Übliche Antwort: "Ich hab gar nichts gemacht. Nur Bild auf Platte vom Laptop meiner Süßen gespeichert und hochgeladen."
Habs nochmal gemacht, aber gleiches Ergebnis. Vielleicht so etwas wie (hoffentlich vorübergehendes) Gehirnmodding?

Gehe besser jetzt schlafen

lg


----------



## sNook (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das Geheimnis war der zweite Entkalkungsdurchgang mit *Schwefelsäure*.
> *Den ersten Kaffee habe ich daraufhin den Zeugen Jehovas gespendet und so noch etwas gutes getan.....*
> Danach habe ich alles erneut gereinigt und JETZT trinke ich gerade meinen ersten Kaffee.[...]



Einmal gelesen und nicht ganz verstanden. 
Beim zweiten mal fiel der Groschen und ich hab mich grad köstlich amüsiert 

Grüßle


----------



## Milchbubi125 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na super. Da liest man einmal den Supportthread ganz interessiert und nichts ahnend, geht danach belustigt ans Werk und schon geht was schief.
Die Story:
Meine Wasserkühlungspumpvorrichtung, kurz Seltz L20, war mir doch etwas zu laut. Darum habe ich beschlossen, sie durch etwas besseres, will heißen leiseres zu ersetzen. Gedacht, getan:
Eine Aquacomputer Aquastream XT war dann das Objekt der Begierde. Ausgepackt und gestaunt. Schönes Gerätchen. Alles dran was dran sein sollte.
Plan gemacht wie man möglichst wenig Wasser aus dem Kreislauf verliert, umgesetzt (2 Schraubzwingen sein dank), Flugzeugtriebwerk raus, Leisetreter rein. Funktionierte hervorragend und schnell. Doch was war dann?
Tropf-Tropf-Tropf
Die Pumpe hatte am Einlass einen klitzekleinen Haarriss, aus dem Wasser austrat... Direkt auf meine Grafikkarte! PC aus, Föhn her, Fehlersuche...
Also vielen dank für einen gefüllten Sonntagvormittag


----------



## godtake (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ups...sry, das hätte eigentlich Kluttens neue Pumpe werden sollen. Da hatt wohl unsere Auftragsannahme- Stelle etwas durcheinander gebracht...FLACHSCHÄÄÄÄÄDEL *brüll*! Komm mal her hier, Donnerwetter, wie oft hab ich dir schon gesagt 

Selbstverständlich erwarten wir nun von dir anstatt von Klutten die Überweisung in Höhe von 66.666,66€ an uns, liebes Milchbubi


----------



## kero81 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich erwarten wir nun von dir anstatt von Klutten die Überweisung in Höhe von 66.666,66€ an uns, liebes Milchbubi



Nix da, Klutten muss auch zahlen. Immerhin haben wir den Auftrag von Klutten angenommen und es heisst im kleingedruckten: Für evtl. Fehler kommt der Auftragsteller in vollem umfang auf.


----------



## GrafFerdoe (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das war nicht mein Fehler. Ich habe nur wie immer Kaffee gekocht. Kann ich ja nicht ahnen, dass jemand die an den Platz gestellt hat, wo unsere Kaffemschine sonst steht.
Klar hab ich mich gefreut, dass die Kaffeemaschine so leise war - moment mal - wenn das die Pumpe von Klutten war, wo ist dann die Kaffeemaschine? Klutten? Was? Deine WaKü meldet, du hättest zu wenig Bohnen im System???  ...


----------



## godtake (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ouuu Menno, nix kann man Dich machen lassen. Ich hab doch einen ganz klaren Auftrag gestellt gehabt:

Die WMF1000 von Nobbi holen, dort gegen die kaputte die Kaffee macht der nach SchwippSchwapp schmeckt austauschen
Das Innenleben von Kluttens Eheim in die WMF1000 einbauen, das Gehäuse unserer Lidl-Kaffeemaschine aufflexen und dann das Innenleben der WMF da rein setzten damit niemand merkt an wessen Eigentum wir uns die ganze Zeit bereichern.
Bohnen kaufen.
Anschließend Kaffee auf der Laing mit der Eheim kochen.
Die Seltz nehmen und die Milch für den Kaffee aufschäumen - ka warum die lauter wurde, Milch enthält doch Fette??
Dann die WMF ohne Kaffee an Klutten schicken, die Eheim aus dem Fenster werfen und füs Modding vorbereiten und auf unserer LidlWMF weiter viel Kaffee kochen.
Bohnen kaufen.

Wär das so schwer gewesen? 

...und da soll mal noch einer sagen, Chefs wüssten nicht was sie wollen und können sich nicht klar ausdrücken....

na egal, nu haben wir mehr davon. Wir stellen Klutten alle in Rechnung, Milchbubi muss die Milch zahlen (und den Rest sowieso) außerdem werden wir mal sauber WMF verklagen dass die so schlechte Wasserpumpen bauen. YES!


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, liebe Kollegen ich bin wieder zurück und habe fleissig Werbung für unseren Fred gemacht 
Dazu habe ich einfach unseren Chili-Test verbreitet.
In Deutschland zeichnet sich mittlerweile eine klare Knappheit von Chili-Schoten ab

Ansonsten habe ich hier auf meinem Diktiergerät den Wochenendbericht von Celina und Hund.
Meine Sekretärin hat mich gerade für bekloppt erklärt, als ich sie hab abtippen lassen.
Hier das Ergebnis:

GaGaGuubrrrrrrrglbnmhjktzblblblblblbogboghuuuuuuu!
habguuuuuuuu!

Also,wenn das nicht eine klare Aussage ist!

Und hier Bericht Nummer 2:
WauWau, hechelhechelhechelsabbersabber.

Zusammengefasst: Gute Arbeit!

Ich wusste, ich habe die richtigen Leute eingeteilt!


----------



## tbone1978 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also GaGaGuubrrrrrrrglbnmh ist von der Ausage her ja mal völlig klar aber ich finde das jktzblblblblblbogboghuuuuuuu! in diesen zusammenhang doch ein wenig übertrieben ist wobei habguuuuuuuu! ganz klar auch meine aussage wiederspiegelt. (wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich gestern nach dem 7. Farbmuster genau das gleiche gesagt


----------



## tbone1978 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also jetzt habt ihr ja mal den Vogel voll abgeschossen eure nächste Rechnung Sollte an Asus gehen für das Fernmodding vom Bios 2202 für das Asus Crosshair II . War aber auch echt clever das Bios so zu Modden das die 955/965 nicht mehr Hochtakten . Meinen Tiefsten Respekt für diese Leistung aber irgendwie seid ihr aufgeflogen und bei Asus fangen sie an Großzügig das 2302 Beta Bios zu verteilen....


----------



## ole88 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also die post geb ich euch mal zum modden gerne n neues logo und neue mitarbeiter hinzufügen vielleicht noch neue transpormittel damit die post auch ankommt^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Also jetzt habt ihr ja mal den Vogel voll abgeschossen eure nächste Rechnung Sollte an Asus gehen für das Fernmodding vom Bios 2202 für das Asus Crosshair II . War aber auch echt clever das Bios so zu Modden das die 955/965 nicht mehr Hochtakten . Meinen Tiefsten Respekt für diese Leistung aber irgendwie seid ihr aufgeflogen und bei Asus fangen sie an Großzügig das 2302 Beta Bios zu verteilen....


 

So....

Das macht dann € 1.867,99 für das Modden des Bios und 465,22 für die Luftfracht.....

Dein Bios läuft nicht mehr optimal, da wir Kurzerhand die Sprache in die Ägyptische Hiroglyphen Schrift übersetzt haben....

Es freut mich auch zu hören, das unser neues Beta Bios, welches in Keltischer Keilschrift verfasst ist, auf der Asus Seite angenommen wird....

Dafür räumen wir Dir natürlich einen großzügigen Rabatt von 0,2 Cent ein .......allerdings erhöht sich der Versandpreis auf 977,12 weil Du den Umweg über die Asus Seite genommen hast, statt Dein neues Bios direkt im NobLorRos Support Forum runter zu laden....


Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*Extrem-Modding*

Hi!

als NorLorRos-Experte für die schweren Moddingfälle hier mal ein Beispiel meiner Tätigkeit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nu ratet mal.....
Was das ist!
Oder war....
Oder werden sollte/wollte.


Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich bin mit dem Ergebnis nicht ganz zufrieden; es wird vsl. noch eine Nachbehandlung folgen......


----------



## Intelfan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich habe keine ahnung, WAS das darstellen soll, aber es sieht uaf jeden falll leicht demuliert aus... Müsste aber noch gehen, oder??


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Elektromotor nach Drehzahlmodding mit 220V. Zumindest aber hast Du das Problem sicher aus der Welt geschafft.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!


Intelfan schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, WAS das darstellen soll, aber es sieht auf jeden Fall leicht demoliert aus... Müsste aber noch gehen, oder??


Ging vorher nicht, geht nicht und wird nie gehen: hatte nämlich keine Beine, hat keine und wird nie welche erhalten.
Fakt ist: der war Nagelneu - bis ich ihn vor etwa vier Stunden gemoddet habe......



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Elektromotor nach Drehzahlmodding mit 220V. Zumindest aber hast Du das Problem sicher aus der Welt geschafft.



Elektromotor ist schon mal gut!

Kleiner Tipp: einige - weniger robuste - Reste sind nicht mehr aufgesammelt worden......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

War das vllt mal ne Festplatte? 

MfG


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp: einige - weniger robuste - Reste sind nicht mehr aufgesammelt worden......


Wie hätte er es auch ohne Beine aufsammeln sollen?


----------



## Intelfan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmm okay... dann formuliere ich es so:

Ich habe keine Ahnung, WAS das darstellen soll, aber es sieht auf jeden Fall leicht demoliert aus... Müsste aber noch funktionieren, oder??

Hmm... n lüfter oder so was? hat es überhaupt was mit dem PC zu tun?


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!


killer89 schrieb:


> War das vllt mal ne Festplatte?
> 
> MfG


Weit daneben - etwa 25cm.
Jedenfalls im Sollzustand bzw. in der Vorstellung des Herstellers.
Nur eher selten in der Tatenwelt der hier im Forum vertretenen User......



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Wie hätte er es auch ohne Beine aufsammeln sollen?


_Ich_ habe ja meine Beine noch - nur das _Etwas _hatte nie welche - na ja: jedenfalls keine zum Gehen.


Intelfan schrieb:


> hmm okay... dann formuliere ich es so:
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, WAS das darstellen soll, aber es sieht auf jeden Fall leicht demoliert aus... Müsste aber noch funktionieren, oder??
> 
> Hmm... n lüfter oder so was? hat es überhaupt was mit dem PC zu tun?


Ja - ja!
Ein Lüfter ist schon richtig!

Er gehörte zu dem hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nu sollte es leicht werden - _er_ hat relativ wenig gelitten: ein massives Innenleben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Intelfan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm hat entfernte ähnlichkeit mit einem allseits beliebten Boxedkühler, wenn ich richtig liege... Auf jedenfall ein Kühler


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ....

Entweder ein Zahlman ??? Kühler für die CPU ....

Oder das saß mal auf Deiner Graka drauf....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Intelfan hat recht: es ist - äh: War - ein Boxed-Kühler von einem C2D.
Der hat auch gelegen - also passe auf, wie Du Dich bettest...........
Hab' aber noch mehr von der Sorte.
Irgendwo liegt hier noch ein Asbach-Uralter von 'ner Sockel-939-CPU herum, einer von 'nem AM3 findet sich hier auch noch - da warte ich nur den Ablauf der Rückgabefrist ab: der ist vom Rechner von meinem Nachbarn.

Mal sehen, was sich noch so findet.....

Wenn jemand Seine Daten sicher gelöscht haben will.......

Ich sag's ja: die 'schweren' Fälle sind mein Revier.
In dem Falle waren es 88 Tonnen die 'mal eben' drüber sind.

Der Lüfter gefällt mir aber noch nicht so ganz;
 der kriegt nochmal 'ne Nachbehandlung.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jetzt weiss ich endlich, wer da andauernd die Bahn ausbremst.

Regelmäßige Durchsage im IC Köln - Hamburg: Sehr geehrte....Weiterfahrt verzögert sich...unbestimmte Zeit...Gegenstände auf den Gleisen... 

Bisher hielt ich das für eine faule Ausrede wenn ich mal wieder 30 Minuten irgendwo mit dem Zug stand.


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

und da ihr die post immer noch nicht gemoddet habt bekomm ich mein zeug net danke


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Siehste: ich bremse nicht!

Sagen wir es mal so: da ich im Rangierdienst bin, kann ich da ein wenig machen, was ich will.
Zumindest, was so was angeht.

Was das mit Fernmodding zu tun hat?
Na ja: die Lok hat 'ne Funk_fern_steuerung!
Ich dirigiere bis zu 2200 Tonen mit dem kleinen Finger.

Mal sehen: der Sockel-939-Boxed kommt unter einen kompletten Zug: 1850 Tonnen.
Hoffentlich kriege ich den danach wieder von den Schienen ab..............

grüße

Jochen

P.S: @Schrauberopi: schon mal was von 'Abenteuer Bahnfahren gehört'?


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja, dieses Abenteuer erlebe ich fast jedes Wochenende.

Ob die bei der Bahn alle so komische Einfälle haben, wenn gerade mal nichts zu tun ist? Wundern täts mich nicht. 

Oder ob die da...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> und da ihr die post immer noch nicht gemoddet habt bekomm ich mein zeug net danke



DHL ist eine unserer Tochterfirmen....

Das sind alles freie NobLorRos Mitarbeiter......

Reicht das als Erklärung ???....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

pphhh, dann halt net


----------



## godtake (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ha! Und du glaubst wirklich dass die das machen, wenn sie mal *nichts* zu tun haben? Da fällt mir nur ein, dass meine Omi immer gesagt hat, man solle nicht zu viel Verantwortung in den kleinen Finger legen...

Apropos: Ich denke daran, die Deutsche Bahn als Tochterfirma der DHL in unser Unternehmen zu fusionieren. Das Zeug dazu hätten sie doch eingentlich oder? (nix gegen dich Schienenbrüchle ). 

Wer ist dafür - Hand hoch!

Apropos: Nu sollte zumindest jeder wissen, warum Schienenbruch Schienenbruch heißt. Mal sehen was passiert, wenn er sich von den Boxed zu nem HK 3.0 vorgearbeitet hat...

PS @ Schienenbruch: Ich hätt noch ne ganze Handvoll Boxed- Kühler rumliegen...magst die haben? Dann mach ich ein Packerl...


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

beidearmehochundmitzungetipp.

mfg


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

arm nicht heb, dann kommt meine post ja nie mehr an, wenn die post dann so wie die bahn wird. ne das könnt ihr net bringen^^


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

dunich,dubistnichbeinoblorros1

darfichnunwenigstenseinenarmwiederrunternehmendamitichbessertippenkann ß

mfg


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

pphh ich bin aber kunde


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich denke daran, die Deutsche Bahn als Tochterfirma der DHL in unser Unternehmen zu fusionieren. Das Zeug dazu hätten sie doch eingentlich oder? (nix gegen dich Schienenbrüchle ).


Hab' ich nix gegen: ich habe den Konzern DB AG vor 5 Jahren fluchtartig verlassen.Anmerkung: wofür steht 'DB AG'?
Eine 'ne Ahnung?​Was da aktuell los ist?
Siehe hier....
Meine _frühere_ Firma.......
Haben tät' ich höchstens was gegen das 'brüchle': bei 2m Länge und 140kg Kampfgewicht - ohne Helm und Sicherheitsschuhe - kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr von 'le' reden......
Also wirklich.....




godtake schrieb:


> Apropos: Nu sollte zumindest jeder wissen, warum Schienenbruch Schienenbruch heißt. Mal sehen was passiert, wenn er sich von den Boxed zu nem HK 3.0 vorgearbeitet hat...


Rück' 'rüber, so'n Ding, dann sehen wir mal....
Der HK dürfte aber wenig abkriegen: schon beim Boxed hat sich der Kupferkern als robust erwiesen.....



godtake schrieb:


> PS @ Schienenbruch: Ich hätt noch ne ganze Handvoll Boxed- Kühler rumliegen...magst die haben? Dann mach ich ein Packerl...



Schick her......
Kann ich vielleicht Muster draus machen.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Schienenbruch LOL, bist da mit deinem Bagger rüber gerollt?!


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch LOL, bist da mit deinem Bagger rüber gerollt?!


Nein.
Bagger hab' ich nich.

hab ich Lok!
Guckst Du hier.

Ab und zu auch mal was großes......
So in der Art......

grüße

Jochen


Bagger.... Pfhü!


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Fusionieren is ok. 

Haben die verdient. Gestern bin ich in Köln nur knapp einem Extrem-Fahrgastmodding entkommen. Die nehmen wirklich alles mit. 

Eine Meute komisch gekleideter Menschen hat in Köln nur knapp den Zug verpasst (Schweiß von der Stirn wisch). Die hatte alle so komisch grün-weisse Klamotten an, waren betrunken und wollten nach Bremen (war keine Polizei). 

Die schaffen es, innerhalb von 30 Min. den Zug bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zu modden. Insbesondere die Toiletten sind sehr beliebt.

Als Fußballlegastheniker möge man da nicht soo viel Verständnis von mir erwarten (jaha, von Fußball hab ich auch keine Ahnung). 

lg


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Leute ich bin hier in Kaiserslautern einer riesen Verschwörung auf die schliche gekommen. Das hier ist Springfield, hier gibt es Duff Bier!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz komische Autos die schwimmen können gibt es hier auch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten gehts mir hier ganz gut: Arbeit ist einfach, Zimmer hab ich ein einzel mit Doppelbett  und die Verpflegung ist aller erste Sahne. Heute gabs zum Abendessen gefüllte Entenbrust. Hmmmm... 

Grüßle Kero


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich glaub, Rossi hat seine Kette gelöst. Es gibt Autos mit Schiffsschrauben bei euch? ^^ 

Ok, dieses Modell ist mir durchs Fernsehen bekannt...aber hätte glatt gemoddet sein können


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Der NobLorRos Silent-PC*​Heute: Endlich stabil

Endlich mal wieder etwas Neues vom Langzeittest des NobLorRos-Silent-PC.

Unser PC lief so, wie man es von ihm erwartet hatte: Instabil.
Da ich mit der Kundin aber befreundet bin, habe ich mich heute erbarmt, etwas nettes zu tun.
Den PC stabilisiert!

Und hier der passende Workshop für die Stabilisierung eines Windows 7-Systems!

1. Windows 7 aufspielen, Treiber installieren und sich über Wochen über Blue Screens freuen.

2. Vista HP 64 Bit DVD einlegen, natürlich ohne SP1...

3. Vista 64 HP installieren

4. Treiber installieren

5. Der glücklichen Kundin mitteilen, dass der Rechner fehlerfrei läuft

6. Der Kundin, die jetzt unbedingt ihre E-Mails abrufen wollte und surfen mitteilen, dass Vista gerade 98 Updates runterlädt und sie morgen endlich ihren PC für 10 Minuten nutzen kann, bis Vista SP2 installiert....

7. Schnell verdrücken, nachdem man alle Kaffee- und Chips-Vorräte vernichtet hat

8. Die frisch erhaltene Windows 7 DVD unter den wackeligen Küchentisch legen

9. Küchentisch läuft stabil.

Was haben wir gelernt?
Auf Bill Gates ist Verlass


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

He,He...

Da fällt mir folgendes zu Bill Gates ein...

Eine kleine Geschichte:

*Bill Gates, Osama bin Laden und ein Mann mit einem Revolver betreten einen Fahrstuhl.

Die Fahrstuhltüren gehen zu, und kurz darauf fallen zwei Schüsse...

Passanten, die die Schüsse gehört haben, rufen entsetzt die Polizei....

Die Polizei umzingelt die Fahrstuhltür und wartet ....

Die Fahrstuhltür öffnet sich und ein bleicher Osama bin Laden tritt heraus...

Ihm folgt ein Mann mit einem qualmenden Revolver....

Bill Gates liegt von 2 Kugeln getroffen, erschossen im Fahrstuhl....

Die Polizei fragt den Mann, warum er zwei mal auf Bill Gates geschossen hat und nicht einmal auf Osama bin Laden ???

Immerhin war es die Gelegenheit, da er mit 2 Plagen der Menschheit eingeschlossen war....

Er antwortet: "Ich hatte nur noch zwei Kugeln im Revolver....und da habe ich mir gesagt, Sicher ist Sicher...."


*Mfg


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lol


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wieso Kugeln?
Service Pack 1 und Service Pack 2


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Wieso Kugeln?


Er hat von _sicher_ gesprochen!


----------



## Intelfan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Der Witz ist echt gut


----------



## godtake (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Good Evening, 

@Kero: EIN AMPHICAR!!! Die Dinger sind sooooo geil! So einen wollt ich früher immer haben! Totale Fehlkonstruktion aber sauuuuwitzig!

@nobbi: Das mit den BlueScreens scheint bei Windos7 ganz normal zu sein, davon abgesehen läufts aber so weit stabil *g*
Details dazu: Für Freundin neuen PC gebaut. Alles so weit fein, nettes Teil, nicht fett, aber nett. Windows 7 druff. Auch OK.
Phenom X3, vierten Kern aktiviert - sag gut aus, auf Anhieb alles erkannt, cooool.
2h Prime + 2h Furmark - no problem, good old godtake hat ja an adäquate Kühlung gedacht. 1h Prime als Sicherheit - kein Thema, machte er.
Nebenbei noch alle Updates gezogen, bissi Software installiert, bissi I-Net gegruschtelt, zur Sicherheit noch 1-2x 3D Mark zum Prime dazu. Alles fein, keine erhöhten Temps, fein.
So: PC mit nach Hause gegeben - hat sie auch geschafft - fein.
Nur....seit dem-....also seit dem sie damit A R B E I T E N will, oder mal spielen oder so-----Blue da mal wieder Blue --- hier mal Blue....jaja...so ist das.
Also keine Angst, nach dem Service Pack 51 ist auch bei Windows 7 alles gut, und kannst deiner Kundin auch sagen, dass es all den anderen genauso geht


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Windows 7 ist eindeutig sexistisch und funktioniert nicht bei Frauen....Hmmmm, klasse, immer wenn meine die schmutzigen Bilder finden will, gibt es Blue Screens...Hmmmm, ok, überzeugt!


----------



## nobbi77 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

NobLorRos wird Größenwahnsinnig!

Ich habe mir überlegt, dass wir hier mal gemeinsam ein Case modden.

Für bestimmte Arbeiten schicken wir dann das Case/einzelne Teile dann durch die Gegend, damit dann jeder was dran machen kann.

Farben nehmen wir nur solche, die GARANTIERT keiner verbauen würde, Ingo soll unser Logo draufklatschen und wir versuchen, alles zusammenzuschnorren über PCGH, was meint ihr?


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also die Idee an sich ist gut. Ich bin dabei! Gebe ich euch hier und heute mein Wort drauf. Wir können ihn ja spenden und was gutes mit dem Geld machen! Wer ist noch mit dabei?


----------



## Intelfan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ICh finde die Idee nich schlecht! Bin dabei!


----------



## ole88 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

sagt mal ist noch platz für einen wakü bastler und total bekloppten bei euch?


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Auf einige Aluspäne mehr oder weniger in meiner Küche kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an.  
Muss jetzt nur noch meiner Freundin erklären, dass sie auch weiterhin immer schön die Puschen anziehen muss, wenn sie in die Küche geht. 

Wenn Ihr also weiterhin gewohnt schlechte Arbeit wollt, bin ich dabei! 

Grüße


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wir nennen das ganze dann einfach NobLorRosMod und eigentlich müssen Nobbi, derLordselbst und Rossteuscher auch mit an Bord... 
Es wird ein Konzept mit Thema erstellt und wir unterteilen das Case, passend zur Anzahl an Moddern, in Bereiche. Jeder Modder gibt dann in seinem Teilbereich das beste. Ich finde da sollten wir ernsthaft drüber Nachdenken.
Andererseits könnten wir auch Teilbereiche erstellen und jeder macht sein eigenes Ding dabei, also ohne festes Konzept. Wäre auch eine überlegung wert... Los Leute, Brainstorming!!!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So viele Chaoten an einem Gehäuse ???

Au weia.....

Dann müssen wir den Mod "Picasso Style" nennen....

Sieht komisch aus und nichts passt....

Viel Zeit habe ich im Moment nicht....aber ich werde mir Mühe geben....

Ich habe auch noch mehrere unmöglich aussehende Uralt Gehäuse hier rumstehen....Richtig Massives Stahlblech....

Mfg


----------



## tbone1978 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Finde die Idee mit dem Case super auch der Vorschlag es zu Spenden und mit dem Geld was gutes zu tun finde ich richtig !!!!!!!!!!

Falls meine nun Folgende Bewerbung Angenommen werden sollte würde ich mich daran sehr gerne beteiligen!

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

Keine Ahnung kann nicht bis 2 zählen

 Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?

Wenn ich mich bemühe schafft sie es vieleicht bis zum Auspacken

Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?

Häh wofür habe ich den eine Grafikarte?

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?

Das einzige "Maß" das ich nehme kommt aus dem Bierzelt

Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

We Ordnung hält ist bloß zu faul zum suchen

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?

Ich bin Für garnichts qualifiziert genug
*
*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?* Ich habe stimmen im Kopf 10 summen und eine pfeit die Melodie von Tetris

MFG 


Torsten


----------



## Milkyway (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Durch die entfernungen wird das nur etwas schwer... zu fast allem braucht man ja das Case^^

Ich wär auch dabei, und könnte eine Blinkende/Pulsierende oder was auch immer LED-Beleuchtung bei steuern..^^


----------



## ole88 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

meine bewerbung wird wohl nicht ernst genommen ihr chaoten ihr


----------



## godtake (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Noblorros- Wirsindnobelundspendendasdingamendedaskeinerhabenwill- Projekt: Ich bin auch dabei. Können tu ich nicht viel, aber das dafür gar nicht . Tatsächlich würd ich sagen, dass das mit dem Schicken ein Problem darstellt, aber wenn man sich's vorher sauber einteilt, machbar sein sollte. Und mai, keiner sagt, dass das Ding vor 2012 fertig sein muss ^^.

@tbone: 


> *Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen? Häh wofür habe ich den eine Grafikarte?
> *


Dieser Satz hat mich überzeugt, wenn noch ein oder zwei andere dich akzeptieren bist du angestellt 

@ole: Wenn ich das hier und da richtig mitgelesen hast, dann warst du ja früher schon mal da und bist es jetzt wieder oder so - ein guter Grund um angenommen zu werden, *aber*: Das korrekte Ausfüllen unseres Bewerbungsformulars ist Pflicht - ohne das wird niemand genommen .

Greez, GT


----------



## nobbi77 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huhu!
Das nenne ich ja Resonanz!
Zuerst die Mitarbeiterbewerbungen:
Ok, wir nehmen euch 
Herzlich willkommen in unserem Laden!

Zum NobLorRos-Mod:

Ich dachte an ganz wilde Sachen:

Farbe in Hornhautumbra, natürlich Pulverbeschichtet, also die Farbe von unserem allerersten Logo.(Meine ich ernst!)

Das Logo kommt als Brush natürlich drauf!

Passende Lüfter kommen dann von Noctua (würg)

Wenn wir ne Wakü gespendet kriegen, baut derLordselbst sie ein...wird zwar nie fertig, aber das Tagebuch wird ein Hit
Die Idee mit dem Spenden wäre cool,oder PCGH kann es dann verlosen!

Ansonsten verschicken wir immer alles mit DHL oder Hermes,dann sind Pannen und Lacher ja schon vorprogrammiert.
Möglicherweise steuern einige Hersteller/Anbieter aus unseren Konkurrenz-Foren (nennen sich ja auch Support-Shops) ja auch was bei!

Der beste Starttermin wäre der1. April, das glaubt dann eh keine Sau!


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Ich bin auch dabei - ich übernehme die schweren Sachen....
Kaltverformungen.....

Nur: das schicken wird schwer: mit welchem Paketunternehmen denn?
Die sind doch inzwischen alle ferngemoddet; da kommt doch nie was irgendwo an.....


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an.

Dann können wir ja mal eine Unfähigkeitsabfrage starten:

Windowdremeler?
Verantwortlicher Pulvern? Nobbi77
Entwürfe?
Sketchup-Planer?
Graveur?
Wakü-Vernichter?
Altefarbe-Entferner?
Plexiglas-Verformer?
Metallverarbeiter?
Photoshop-Profi?
Lötkolbenschwinger?
Lackierer?
Leistungstuner?
Sleever?
Beleuchter?
Nieter? tbone1978

So, mehr fällt mir bisher nicht ein.
Wenn ihr kurz eure Unfähigkeiten postet und das, was ihr in dem Bereich schon alles kaputt gekriegt habt, habt ihr den Job.....
Es wird ja für einen guten Zweck.


----------



## tbone1978 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Erst einmal danke für die Annahme meiner Bewerbung und hoffe auf eine Haarsträubende zusammenarbeit 

Zum Case: Da ich eine echte Niete bin könnte ich mir das Nieten sehr gut vorstellen . Sleeven geht auch noch habe zumindest das werkzeug da und kann mir nichts schöners vorstellen als unendlich viele Kabel mit augenschmeichelden Hornhautumbra zu beziehen bis man sabbernd und zuckend in der Ecke liegt.


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Dir ist aber scho klar, dass wir bei diesem Projekt mal was ganz neues ausprobieren müssen - saubere Arbeit abliefern


P.S.:Wir haben über 14000 Beklo...Ähh, Hits !


----------



## tbone1978 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

JA klar ist mir das klar war auch ernst gemeint Nieten kann ich (ok wer nicht) und sleeven auch Habe das auch meistens für Freunde und Bekannte gemachtdie da selbst keinen Bock drauf hatten die meisten nervt das ja aber ich habe da Spaß bei


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nun du willst eine ausfühlriche mitarbeiter beschreibung, sollen sie haben


Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

ich hab sogar drei linke hände

Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
da meine post ferngemoddet ist bekomm ich das zeug oft nichtmal

Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?

wie soll ich mich bitte selbst öffnen?

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
ähm warum sind die 3cm schon wieder 20cm zu lang?

Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

wo ist die fernbedieunung schon wieder? fix na

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
ich bin hartz IV

Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?
Napoleon und Gorbatschov in einer Person was will man mehr?


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Perfekt!
Und bist schon auf Seite 1!
Ups, Farbmuster ist alle....


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also sleeven und löten tu ich sehr gerne, wakü aber klar, nich umsonst is schon ein agb draufgegangen, leistung? hubraum ist nur durch mehr hubraum zu ersetzen, und ja lackieren wird immer ne farbschlacht bei mir^^


----------



## godtake (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Da ich halbwegs mit Photoshop umgehen kann, sogar auch ein bisserl Zeichnen würd ich mich für Logos, Skizzen usw. anbieten. Steuer aber auch gern alles andere bei was ich halbwegs auf die Reihe bring. Die Mühe 200 Shops anzuschreiben und um Spenden zu betteln würd ich auch mit irgendjemandem übernehmen, Verlosung über PCGH find ich eine Klasse Idee - wer frägt unseren dortigen Mitarbeiter (Klutten) ob so was drinn ist? Ach so ja, gefragt hiermit *g*, nur noch lesen muss ers. Hardware hab ich hier auch noch n bisschen was rumliegen, wenn auch ned viel brauchbares. 

Apropos: 1. April find ich ist ein Muss, bis dahin wird einfach mal Planung gemacht, am 1. muss dann der 1. Schnitt her und fertig


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Melde mich freiwillig für den Wakü-Vernichter und den Metallverarbeiter.
Ergebnisse siehe hier und da........

Wollte mir da nicht noch jemand einen Hk3 schicken.......

P.S.: wir könnten auch über den Graveur reden..........


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ja, dieses Abenteuer erlebe ich fast jedes Wochenende.
> 
> Ob die bei der Bahn alle so komische Einfälle haben, wenn gerade mal nichts zu tun ist? Wundern täts mich nicht.
> 
> Oder ob die da...



Hi!

Was meinst Du, warum ich mit dem Fahrrad statt mit der Bahn zur Arbeit fahre?
Damit ich ankomme!

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## tbone1978 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

BIn für 2 Jahre von Aachen nach Düsseldorf mit der Bahn zur arbeit gefahren ....

Nach drei Monaten wurde unsere Zeiterfassung dann doch auf Gleitzeit umgestellt obwohl das eigentlich für unsere Dienststelle nicht Vorgesehen war. Aber meine Fehlstunden stiegen sprunghaft an ... Meine kollegen finden es heute noch toll Das ich in Aachen gewohnt habe


----------



## Intelfan (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich weiß zwar noch net ganz was mir bevorsteht aber ich melde mich zum Leistungstuner


----------



## Celina'sPapa (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wie geil ist das denn? 

Bin dabei. Wenn man gewillt ist, mir vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tag mehr Zeit zu geben, da ich ja noch die Dame aus der QS hier sitzen hab. 

Hat da jemand nach einem Lackierer gerufen?



Here i am


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lackieren, Drehmeln....beleuchten....

Kannste Dir Aussuchen.....auch als "Gehäusespender" bin ich geeignet...

Stehen noch 4 Gehäuse rum....

Wenn ein Kabelmanagement Versaut werden soll...dafür bin ich definitv der Richtige....fragt mal Nichtraucher91....oder schaut Euch meine Truhe an....

Mfg


----------



## Milkyway (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Beleuchtung mach ich wie gesagt auch gerne. (brauch nichtmal das case zu, nur Kabellängen angaben.. 
Hab grad keine Unfähigkeits-Bilder, kann aber auf Anfrage (Wenns Hell ist! Handy + Dunkelheit = Nicht gut) Bilder und nen Video machen.. Draufgegangen sind dabei massig LEDs.. Bei änlichen versuchen vorher dann noch nen 5 V Festspannungsregler, nen µC, diverse Stiftleisten... 

Die 1. April Idee gefällt mir...


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also ich bin jetzt aufgenommen? oder nicht? kam irgendwie noch nichts


----------



## Celina'sPapa (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Das nenne ich ja Resonanz!
> Zuerst die Mitarbeiterbewerbungen:
> Ok, wir nehmen euch
> Herzlich willkommen in unserem Laden!



Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ah ok, nun n mitarbeiter logo brauch ich aber noch


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lackieren und Dremeln würde ich übernehmen, falls noch frei.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Irgendwelche Winkel und Halterungen könnte ich auch bauen. Da soll doch demnächst eine gut ausgestattete Metallbearbeitungswerkstatt im Niederbayerischen entstehen. Ob die wohl genutzt werden kann? 

Sonst schau ich mal, was noch so zu tun ist. Aber nix mit Kabeln. 

Eigentlich wollte ich die ja verkaufen, falls wir es jedoch schaffen sollten, ein Sockel 1366 System auf die Beine zu stellen, könnte ich noch diese beiden rausrücken: 
Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset ASUS Fusion Block 
Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Core i7 Sockel 1366

So einige (einfache) Schraubanschlüsse für 13/10 Schlauch sind sicher auch noch über.


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich sitze gerade am NobLorRos-Silent-PC und - ja, ihn gibt es tatsächlich und er läuft stabil - lese hier die Antworten.
Ich glaube, wir können loslegen.
Ich werde heute Abend mal den PCGH-Thilo anschreiben und unsere Absichten androhen, ok?

Und was neues zu DHL: Meine Teile sind endlich versendet und seit gestern 0.00 Uhr im LKW unterwegs, zumindest gem. Tracking.
Meine Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass DHL eine "wir unterstützen die Amish-People"-Aktion durchführt und zu Weihnachten wieder Postkutschen einsetzt.....


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hättest gestern galileo angesehn wüsstest du das deine teile nicht unterwegs sind^^


----------



## killer89 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich wär als Sketchup-Fuzzi dabei ^^

MfG


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Bin ich der einzige dem dascase gut gefällt?

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Allure Design Midi Tower - white

Ich finde die Blende hinten richtig klasse, farbe zwar nicht, aber das kann man(n) ja ändern...


----------



## Intelfan (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem dascase gut gefällt?
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Allure Design Midi Tower - white
> 
> Ich finde die Blende hinten richtig klasse, farbe zwar nicht, aber das kann man(n) ja ändern...



Abgesehen von der farbe finde ich das Case auch net schlecht...


----------



## killer89 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also in dem Design wär man der Hingucker auf jeder LAN-Party 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NobLorRos*
*In eigener Sache*​
Liebe Kollegen, das Anschreiben ist raus.

Hier mal für alle zum nachlesen:



Sehr geehrter PCGH_Thilo,

wir von NobLorRos überzeugen schon seit einiger Zeit durch Pleiten, Pech und Pannen und überschwemmen das Forum mit unseren Logos, die Main und sogar die Hitliste mit den meistbesuchten Threads.

Nun haben wir uns gedacht, wir könnten doch auch mal etwas sinnvolles beisteuern und würden gerne für euch eine Auftragsarbeit durchführen:

Den NobLorRos Mod!

Natürlich als Tagebuch für alle und sicherlich auch zur allgemeinen Belustigung.
Bei diesem Projekt würden wir mal etwas Neues ausprobieren: Saubere Arbeit.

Den fertigen Mod würden wir/Ihr gerne dann entweder spenden oder ihr könnt ihn auch gerne verlosen.

Bedingung an der Sache: Wir nehmen alles, was von euch kommt.
Egal, ob es nur ein Gehäuse wird oder ein komplettes System - wir sind zu allen Schandtaten bereit.

Von der Planung bis zur Fertigstellung würde alles genauestens dokumentiert.

Aber wir müssen euch warnen:

Es bekommt den NobLorRos-Style und somit nichts mit 0815-Look.

Hier die Übersicht der Mitmodder:

*Rosstaeuscher*
*Nobbi77*
*DerLordselbst*
*godtake*
*Gamer_95*
*BeerlsGood*
*de_oli*
*DerManiac*
*Milkyway*
*Selene*
*Kero81*
*moe*
*Nucleus*
*Schienenbruch*
*Intelfan*
*Asmo
GrafFerdoe
killer89
Schrauberopi
Celina`s Papa
ole88
tbone1978
*​ 
Wie man sieht, sind viele im Forum hochangesehene Modder mit im Boot.

Über eine positive Antwort würden wir uns sehr freuen.

NobLorRos-Wir modden alles, ob ihr wollt oder nicht!

Im Auftrag des gesamten Teams

Nobbi77

Ok so?

Ansonsten ist es eh schon verschickt und nun drücken wir mal alle Daumen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das passt.....

Hast Du fein Formuliert *Glatze streichel*

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

gut formuliert, gefällt mir


----------



## Celina'sPapa (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr schön gemacht. 

Ich hoffe, du bekommt nicht eine der üblichen Abwesenheitsmails. 

Aber eigentlich sollte ein Projekt wie dieses auf breite Zustimmung treffen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Prima - auf die Antwort bin ich mal gespannt.
Kann ja ein PCGH-Extrem-Sonderheft draus werden.....

Wegen der 'Breite': das übernehm' ich dann......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Selene (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Alles schön säuberlich und ohne Rechtschreibfehler 
Auf die Antwort sind jetzt mal alle gespannt


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke, danke!
Gelernt ist halt gelernt
Nun bin ich auch gespannt, was uns geantwortet wird.
Und wenn sie es machen, wann sie bereuen, das sie es gemacht haben
ich denke allein schon an die Farbwahl....muahahaha


----------



## Milkyway (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Soll das ding nun eigentlich genial aussehen, oder einach anders sein? (Von der Farbwahl her? Nobbi nach zu Urteilen anders^^) Ich Stimme auch für anders  

Ich geh mal eben zu Post, meinen PII 965 und ne HDD abholen


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also solange es nicht rosa und mit wattebäuschen wird bin ich sowieso dabei^^


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich dachte so an die Hintergrundfarbe in unseren Avatar-Bildchen
Brauntöne


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hilfe, ich bin für so ein Projekt eigentlich völlig überqualifiziert. 

Es gibt kaum eine Aufgabe beim Case, die ich nicht noch schlechter machen könnte.^^


----------



## Morytox (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So meine Bewerbung für die Noblerossis ^^ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/80972-langzeittagebuch-best-tj07-fernmodding-die-rache.html

@ Own thraed @ Ross : Wenn de die Cam auch noch fernmoddest bekommst du 100 Pro nur pinke bilder  Bei meim glück wird mir das wahrscheinlich sogar Passieren !


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr geehrter Morytox, 
alleine die Tatsache, bei einem Tagebuch als unser Stammkunde aufzutreten, spricht für eine große Loyalität unserem Unternehmen gegenüber.
Natürlich kannst du die Fernmoddingkosten nicht abarbeiten,das Gehalt reicht gerade für die Zinsen.
Wir freuen uns deine definitiv linken Hände bei uns einsetzen zu können.

Unser PR-Mann godtake wird auch DIR ein überaus diskriminierendes Logo entwerfen.

Willkommen in unserem Unternehmen.

nobbi77


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

mein headset is grade auseinander gefallen.... ich hatte gar kein modding bestellt... bitte um reklame  ^^


----------



## Morytox (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

morytox
________

noblorros
________

toxic fingers <--- xD alles was ich in die hände bekomm becomes schrotted xD vllt noch mein schicken skull im hintergrund hrhr ^^ Aber die den entwurf überlass ich ma lieber godtake ^^ insofern es noch schlimmer gehn kann ^^ (ps giftgrün mag ich besonders und kommt auch in meinen nächsten mod ^^)


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

das war ein weihnachtsgeschenk an dich, fernmodding ohne kundenwunsch


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Brauche Fernmoddinghilfe..

Wie bekomme ich ne 5970 ins Lian Li PC-V351B??

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.. 

Ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich muss morgen mit meinen Schwiegereltern auf den Weinachtsmarkt Oo könntet ihr da vllt was machen *hust*autopanne*hust*.. wir verstehen uns??


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> das war ein weihnachtsgeschenk an dich, fernmodding ohne kundenwunsch




und da konntet ihr nicht meine brüder modden ?


----------



## Mr__47 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ähmm könntet ihr meinem sempron mal so richtig Feuer unterm Gesäß machen? 
aber schickt mir bitte Bilder von euren Werkzeugen, das sieht nämlich sehr interessant aus ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Brauche Fernmoddinghilfe..
> 
> Wie bekomme ich ne 5970 ins Lian Li PC-V351B??
> 
> ...


 
Mit der Graka kann ich Dir schnell helfen...

Schick sie mir mal zu....ich hohle meine Flex raus.... Wieviel cm kürzer soll sie denn werden ???

Was hättest Du denn gerne für den Weihnachtsmarkt ???

*Es steht zur Auswahl:*

Räder geklaut [ ]
Spontane selbstentzündung der Elektrik [ ]
Batterie leer [ ]
Ein Metor treffer [ ]
Entführung von Außerirdischen [ ]
Glühwein umsonst oder extrem Preiswert .... macht das ganze erträglicher [ ]
Ehefrau/Freundin trennt sich spontan [ ]
Die Schweinegrippe [ ]
Ein plötzlicher Wintereinbruch mit Schneesturm [ ]
Ein SEK Einsatz [ ]
eigene Vorschläge [ ]
Bitte ankreuzen....wir sehen was wir machen können...

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (10. Dezember 2009)

sow ich melde mich hier mal wieder  die arbeitszeit ist vorrüber   trotzdem schlechte noten in der schule  ihr habt mir meine ganzen noten ferngemoddet :'(  jetzt darf ich noch weniger an den pc 
MFG oli

Ein SEK Einsatz [X]
Die Schweinegrippe [X]


----------



## kero81 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nur noch morgen, dann gehts wieder in die Heimat!!! Aaaah endlich wieder ein richtiger PC, kann mein Netbook langsam nicht mehr sehen. Viel zu laaaaaahm...


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wenns geht die Graka so ca  3cm, da sind sowieso nur die Transistoren, braucht doch niemand     * Ein plötzlicher Wintereinbruch mit Schneesturm [X]  Dann könnte ich endlich mal meinen Mod beginnen, Hardware und Co ist alles schon da, finde nur keine Zeit   Naja dann vertrau ich dir da mal, ich hoffe dein Kontakt zum Wettergott ist gut! Sonst wirst du mal rückgefernmoddet   Grüße


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

schön das ich aufgenommen wurde aber mir fehlt noch das ich mich mit euch identifizieren kann, sprich n feines bildchen


----------



## godtake (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja ja ja, ich weiß dass da noch bildchen fehlen, aber wie mit allen Qualitätsprodukten: Gibt's nicht von sofort auf gleich. Wenn ich wieder eine ruhige Sekunde hab gibt's auch neue Bilder. Bis dann müsst ihr leider Geduld haben, tut mir auch leid , ich verweise dabei demütigst auf meine inzwischen über 40 Tage Wartezeit auf meine 5870 ...

Ansonsten: 

Nobbi: Hast Du super gemacht, Respekt.

Bis denn, GT


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huhu!
An die Sketchup-Spieler hier unter uns!
1. man kann da nicht im Level aufsteigen
2. es ist kein Aufbaustrategiespiel
3. wenn man es kann, kann man tolle Sachen designen

Punkt 1 und 2 habe ich jetzt über mehrere Tage getestet, an Punkt 3 verzweifel ich gerade.....

Auch nach einem weiteren Farbmuster verblöde ich immer noch an diesem netten Programm:
ich sage ihm: mach mir mal einen geilen Entwurf für ein nettes Lüftergitter für zwei übereinanderliegende 120er Lüfter.....
Sketchup sagt: keine Rückmeldung....jaja, mein Notebook mag es nicht...

Nun an alle: 

*Der NobLorRos Sketchup-Contest:*​Ein nettes,für einen Grobmotoriker taugliches Design (für mich also), das ich mit Dremel und Co. auch selber in die Realität umsetzen kann.

Das Gewinnerdesign wird dann feierlich in meinem TB "Nobbi beschenkt sich selbst" mit Nennung des Erstellers eingesetzt.

Jaja, ich bin dämlich, phantasielos und versuche hier einen netten Entwurf zu schnorren.....
Aber denkt an die vielen Fehlversuche!!!!! 
Treibt mich in die Verzweiflung und Farbmusterabhängigkeit!

Prost!


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

was möchtest du machen?


----------



## killer89 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hab ihn auch nich verstanden 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Was ich machen möchte?

Nun, an dem Gigabyte Mars aus dem Projekt"Nobbi beschenkt sich selbst" sind an der Rückseite 2 120er Lüfter, direkt übereinander. Und diese möchte ich mit einer schicken Lüfterblende bedecken. Diese möchte ich mir gerne selber bauen. Nur habe ich da momentan ein etwas kreatives Tief
Normale Lüftergitter sind mir zu langweilig, was ganz gut ausgesehen hat waren einiger 240er Radiator-Abdeckungen. Die waren aber etwas zu teuer und die sind auch meistens etwas zu breit.
Die Ausmasse sind also 120 Breite X 240 Höhe. Über das Material bin ich mir noch nicht ganz einig, entweder Plexi oder Alu/dünnes stahlblech....
Und das Design überlasse ich euch


----------



## Morytox (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

mit welchem programm macht ihr die sketchup files ? isses ne freeware ? würde auch gern für mein projekt damit anfangen !


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Sketchup


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Danke, danke!
> Gelernt ist halt gelernt
> Nun bin ich auch gespannt, was uns geantwortet wird.
> Und wenn sie es machen, wann sie bereuen, das sie es gemacht haben
> ich denke allein schon an die Farbwahl....muahahaha


Hornhautumbra, Unterhosenrosa, lila, letzter Versuch?




Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Brauche Fernmoddinghilfe..
> 
> Wie bekomme ich ne 5970 ins Lian Li PC-V351B??
> 
> Bitte um schnelle Hilfe..



Also; was willst Du denn gemoddet haben?
Das Gehäuse oder die Graka?

Egal: schick 'rüber: ich krieg die schon klein.....
(Freizeit-)Muster siehe hier und da.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Billy.Mc John (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Egal: schick 'rüber: ich krieg die schon klein.....
> (Freizeit-)Muster siehe hier und da.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Also die 2 vorhergegangenen Arbeiten sehen ja vielversprechend aus 
Im ernst


----------



## Mr__47 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Meine Bewerbung

Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

Ähh, ihr habt Hände?

 Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?

Hab grad ein bisschen umgedacht
Ihr wisst schon  xDD

Zum Thema
Ich muss nichts auspacken. Wenn die Hardware mich sieht, explodiert sie freiwillig.

  Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?

Ach, die Flaschen soll man öffnen?

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?

Ixh benutze nur Salami zum arbeiten. Ich Salami, du Salami...

Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

Die einen nennen es Chaos, ich habe für meinen Einfallsreichtum keine Worte.

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?

Ich lasse meinen Goldfisch im gefüllten Bierglas schwimmen.
*
*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?* 
Ähh beim Textil Diskont ^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



			
				Mr_47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
> 
> Hab grad ein bisschen umgedacht
> Ihr wisst schon xDD
> ...


Aber ich:"Pubertät!"  

lg


----------



## Mr__47 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Aber ich:"Pubertät!"
> 
> lg




genau das wirds wohl seiin ^^ 
wobei das mit dem Einfallsreichum auf das Chaos in meinem Zimmer bezogen war. Ich hasse aufräumen udn solange ich ja noch alles finde


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Kero´s Projekte für das Jahr 2010*​
Angespornt von Xe´s Projekt [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue  werde ich nächstes Jahr meinen Cooler Master RC-840 im Murdermod-Style Modden. Ich plane damit anfang März zu beginnen, falls kein grösseres fernmodding statt findet.
Da ich für dieses Vorhaben meine Hardware umsiedeln muss brauche ich ein neues Gehäuse, das hier: 
Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black
Doch wie es sich für einen waschechten NobLorRos Mitarbeiter gehört, bleibt auch dieses Gehäuse nicht vor meinem unermüdlichen Moddingdrang verschont. Thema diese Mod´s ist "Handy-Style". 
Kurz zur erklärung: Ich werde die front so gestalten, das sie einem Handy ähnelt. Die Laufwerksblenden werden durch eine schwarze Plexiglasplatte ersetzt. Soweit meine aktuelle Planung. Lackiert wird es innen natürlich auch, genaues Farbkonzept steht allerdings bis jetzt noch nicht.
Wenn alles gut läuft, werde ich mir das Case diesen Monat noch bestellen. Ich habe ja zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr Urlaub und da käme es mir gerade recht, wenn ich diese Zeit nutzen könnte um den Handy-Style-Mod fertig zu stellen. Tagebücher zu den beiden Projekten wird es natürlich auch geben und mein Elite Kero Edition geht natürlich auch weiter, bzw. ist vll. bis März fertig.

Grüßle Kero


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ihr könntet auch mal mein Assassins creed modden, das das mal windowed geht ^^


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wir können das gerne für dich machen. Bestand des Moddings wird sein: Window auf, AC raus, Window zu.  Preis inklusive an-und abfahrt: 3462435,87 Euronen...


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 dann bleib ich doch lieber bei fullscreen


----------



## tbone1978 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hallo Liebe Firma ... War zwei tage unterwegs die Verwaltung hatte die Glorreiche Idee mich Für zwei Tage in eine Fortbildung zu schicken, als wenn das nochg was bei mir Retten könnte Naja die Azubis dürfen sich jetzt freuen Jetzt kann ich sie am Montag wieder einen halben Tag mir Dingen zuschwallen die sie sowiso nicht betreffen und die ihre Hirnwindungen eh nur unnötig belasten...

Naja habe mit meiner zeit ja nichts besseres anzufangen... Die Lieben kleinen auf die bevorstehende Zwischenprüfung Vorzubereiten wäre ja auch zu albern ....

Soi sorry der frust musste raus


----------



## moe (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich wurde einfach ohne mein wissen eingespannt!?
naja, meinetwegen, ihr habt es so gewollt!
wenn ich jetzt nur noch wüsste, was ich kann....


----------



## godtake (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Soooooooo...eine wunderschönes Wochenende erst mal an alle.
Sie sind endlich da, die neuen Profilfotos. Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle so zufrieden und natürlich auch: Herzlich willkommen in der Firma an alle Neuen!
Grüßle, Godtakechen

PS: Falls ihr auch mal etwas vernünftiges tun wollt:
guggt mal hier: Umweltfreundliche Suchmaschine​


----------



## ole88 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

oh man das mit dem schnewittchen muss auch weitergehen hat sich ja einiges getan, merci bin zufrieden


----------



## tbone1978 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jo das passt vielen Dank


----------



## Mr__47 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hehe ja Bierlasschwimmer, das passt ^^ 
Danke nochmal Ich fühle mich geehrt bei euch mitwirken zu dürfen


----------



## killer89 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na dann rein mit deinem Profilbild 

Und vielen Dank fürs Fernmodding meiner Gesundheit! 
Schönen Schnupfen, weil ihr Donnerstag meinen Kumpel, sein Auto und das Wetter fernmodden musstet... 
Nu konnt ich meinen neuen Denon AVR 1909 noch nicht testen, hoffentlich funzt der auch und ihr habt den nicht auch noch ferngemoddet...
Sonst gibts Briefbomben für alle! 

MfG


----------



## Celina'sPapa (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hat der Vostand eigentlich schon beschlossen, wann und wo die Noblorros Weihnachtsfeier stattfindet?


----------



## killer89 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm... da du keine Einladung erhalten hast, muss ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass jemand wohl die DHL gemoddet hat... naja... hats halt (n paar) mal geknallt bei denen, waren nämlich alles Briefbomen 

MfG


----------



## Morytox (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

so bild passt aber hab nochmal nen Paar kleine Änderungen übernommen ^^ Nix gegen deine Arbeit die war toll und ne tolle vorlage hrhr ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Hatte heute Nacht Gelegenheit, einige Teile....ääääähhhm.
Na ja: zu Modden.
Im Klartext: Platt dat Zeuch!

Fotos kommen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin; bin noch unterwegs.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Morytox (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

goil freu mia scho!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich glaub ihr moddet jetzt schon Personen und Wassermann@AT wahr wohl gleich mal das erste Opfer.

Ich hab heut mit ihm ca. 3x Mal an meiner AT Bestellung rumgebessert, bis es gepasst hat und das nur, weil mir ein Klitzekleiner Fehler in der Bestellung unterlaufen ist.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ist ja auch kein Wunder....wir haben ja Deine Tastatur Ferngemoddet...

Die hat nur das eingegeben was wir wollten....


Mal was anderes...

*HABT IHR DEN AUCH ALLE SCHÖN EURE WUNSCHZETTEL BEIM CASEKING WEIHNACHTSENGEL ABGEGEBEN ???*

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

logisch


----------



## Intelfan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder....wir haben ja Deine Tastatur Ferngemoddet...
> 
> Die hat nur das eingegeben was wir wollten....
> 
> ...



Nee dieses Jahr stehen andere Dinge auf dem Wunschzettel


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Noblorros...

wo bleibt meine Rechnun fürs erfolgreiche Fernmoding?

vllt habt ihr es schon wieder Vergessen, aber:

   1. habt ihr meinen Lötkolben ferngemodet, als ich gestern Abend ein Transistor von einer alten RCcarmotorsteuerung, für meine selbstbaulüftersteuerung, ablöten wollte ist das ding einfach abgeknickt!
Ich habe mich schön verbrannt, und konnte heute kaum schrieben, was meinen Noten nicht sonderlich zu gute kommen dürfte!

   2. Wer ist bitte für Internet und Software moding zuständig?
Ich habe gestern mein Verkaufsthread um meine Graka erweitert, aber wenn ich heute danach suche ist die Editierung einfach verschwunden!

Ich bitte um Rechnung, damit ich den Betrag noch von der Steuererklärung 2000 absetzen kann!

oder benötigt ihr zur besseren Kalkulation noch ein Bild?

mfg


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also du bekommst nur ne mündliche rechnung kann ja nich sein auch noch von der stuer absetzen
für das erste modding gibts 486982,32€ 
für das zweite modding gibts 8722145,43€ war nämlich ziemlich aufwendig das zu verändern


----------



## de_oli (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

du hast noch 200 % noblorros steuer vergessen


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> also du bekommst nur ne mündliche rechnung kann ja nich sein auch noch von der stuer absetzen
> für das erste modding gibts 486982,32€
> für das zweite modding gibts 8722145,43€ war nämlich ziemlich aufwendig das zu verändern



aua das tut weh... 
ich erinnere euch nie wieder an ne Rechnung, aber ich wollte nicht auch noch Mahngebühren bezahlen


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ach die 200%sollten noch mit drauf? ups naja kommt davon wenn man das rechensystem nicht kapiert


----------



## de_oli (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 so viel inkompetenz bedeutet beförderung


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



totovo schrieb:


> aua das tut weh...
> ich erinnere euch nie wieder an ne Rechnung, aber ich wollte nicht auch noch Mahngebühren bezahlen




Na, irgendwo von müssen wir doch unsere Weihnachtsfeier machen....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

na siehste hat doch was für sich so inkompetent zu sein


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wenn man sich grad über die Unfähigkeit von Noblorros freut, passiert schon das nächste unglück...

habt ihr schon wieder die Aufträge durcheinander gebracht? oder wie?

mein DiRT2 funktioniert nicht mehr... der startet immer noch mehr prozesse aber das spiel startet nicht! 
man man man...


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nun ich hatte grade langeweile, macht übrigens 948224,66€ mit märchensteuer, denn die ganzen prozesse aufzumachen dauert ne weile


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> nun ich hatte grade langeweile, macht übrigens 948224,66€ mit märchensteuer, denn die ganzen prozesse aufzumachen dauert ne weile



mpf ihr noblorros, ihr


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ach ja überweisen bitte auf unser schweizer bankkonto

swiss bank
ktn923422
blz234552
betreff  noblorros konto


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Unser Schreiben an PCGH und die Antwort:*

*Liebe Kollegen, PCGH_Thilo hat geantwortet:*

Ahoi Nobbi,

Also erst mal: Saucoole Idee 

Sorry für die Wartezeit, aber ich lag tagelang flach wegen Grippe. 

Wie genau stellst Du Dir die Zusammenstellung des Mods vor?
Verlosung klingt auch gut.

Grüße, Thilo[/QUOTE]


*Und das habe ich zurück geschrieben:*

Hallo, Thilo!

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Als erstes: Natürlich waren auch wir für die Grippe verantwortlich....

Für den Mod haben wir es uns so vorgestellt:
Wir überlassen euch die *komplette* Auswahl der Hardware und werden einfach etwas Schlimmes..ähhh,..etwas Cooles draus machen.

Nun aber mal im Ernst:

Einige Eckpunkte stehen schon: Es soll definitiv mit NobLorRos identifizierbar sein, d.h.es kommt unser Markenlogo drauf als Airbrush von Ingo Mai, meinem Lieblings-Airbrusher.
Hier mal die Farbgebung und das Logo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist dann auch die Grundfarbe. Natürlich würden dazu idealerweise Noctua-Lüfter passen.

Wenn Ihr uns ein Case gebt, möglichst dann ohne Fronttür.

Die Bearbeitung erfolgt dann wechselseitig durch fast die gesamte Crew. Es wird sicherlich interessant, wenn alles mit DHL in der Weltgeschichte herumgeschickt wird.
Das Case soll auf jeden Fall Pulverbeschichtet werden, um eine möglichst lange Haltbarkeit aufzuweisen.

Bei einigen Sachen müssen wir uns natürlich noch genau abstimmen, da auch einige Schüler bei uns sind, die noch nicht so finanzkräftig sind, wie die Berufstätigen unter uns. 

Also Materialien, wie Plexiglas oder Sleeves wären dann auch nicht schlecht.
Da hoffen wir auf eure Beziehungen, beispielsweise hat Caseking ja fast alles. Und es wäre für viele Unternehmen sicherlich auch eine coole Werbung....

Ein Window wird dann aber auf jeden Fall auch rein kommen.

Natürlich würden wir uns geehrt fühlen, wenn es vollständig mit Hardware ausgestattet wird, um ein komplettes System daraus zu machen. Uns ist es relativ egal, ob Einsteiger oder High-End. Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt eben auf möglichst humorvollem aber trotzdem gründlichen Arbeiten.

Oder ein kompletter PC as der PCGH-Edition, der von uns angepasst wird ist auch denkbar.

Zum Tagebuch: 
Um es möglichst offiziell zu machen, haben wir uns vorgestellt, dass Ihr von PCGHX die TB-Eröffnung macht und wir dann alle weiteren Arbeitsschritte ständig dokumentieren, natürlich mit vernünftigen Bildern und ständig sozialkritischen Texten (derLordselbst macht ja schließlich auch mit).

Beispielsweise könnte der Einstieg so lauten: Wir von PCGHx müssen verrückt sein.....

Kurz: Eine nette Dayly-Soap als Langzeittagebuch.

Die Dauer ist natürlich vom Aufwand abhängig, die Herausforderung liegt darin, was ihr uns zur Verfügung stellt.
Wie gesagt, wir sind zu jeder Schandtat bereit.
Für die Fertigstellung ist natürlich der regelmäßige Postweg zu berücksichtigen.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Wir nehmen, was kommt und machen was draus. 
Und dann könnt ihr das Mach..., ähhh, Kunstwerk verlosen

LG

Im Namen des NobLorRos-Teams

Nobbi77


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

guter vorschlag warum schreibst du aber fast jeder mitarbeiter?

also sleeves kommen schon von nils, und ich würde gerne sleeven bin inzwischen süchtig danach^^
bin mal auf die antwort gespannt


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ ole88:
Nils spendet Sleeve???? geile sache, naja, wenn noch andere coole Spenden kommen....

Ok, du darfst sleeven


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hää? öhm net wirklich aber du hast mich auf die idee gebracht ich werd mal ne mail schreiben, jetzt bist mir aber immer noch ne antwort schuldig


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ok, ICH Tarzan, DU Cheetah, ähhh, Sleever


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

würde die mail so ok gehen?

hi Nils,
ich bins mal wieder und hab ein kleines Anliegen an Dich. Wir bzw. NobLorRos team würden gerne einen Rechner modden der nach unserer art entsteht. Momentan sind wir mit PCGH sprich Thilo im Gespräch was die Hardware angeht sprich case etc. Nun kam die Frage nach dem Sleeve auf und mir kam der Gedanke dich freundlichst zu fragen ob du denn etwas Spenden würdest. Der PC soll wohl verlost werden im Anschluss.
Es würde uns sehr freuen wenn Du bei dieser Aktion mitmachen würdest.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Oliver


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hört sich doch schon gut an.
 Du könntest natürlich noch erwähnen, dass er dann einen kompletten eigenen Post erhält, wo wir dann natürlich auch sein wohl auch erstelltes Kunstwerk posten würden.

godtake könnte dann für Nils auch einen Ehren-noblorros-avatar entwerfen: Offizieller Sleeve-Lieferant!


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hab ich getan, halt angefügt das er nen eigenen sleeve abschnitt bekommen würde und auch schön dokumentiert.

wurde mir gerade die sleeve arbeit übertragen oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmpfgrmpff......
@ ole88:
*DU BIST DER SLEEVER!!!!!!!!

* *Du darfst sleeven

Es wäre schön, wenn du die Sleeves machst

Die Sleeves sind in deiner Verantwortung

Hey, ich hab ne Idee! Was hälst du davon, wenn du die Sleeve-Arbeiten machst?


(Etwas verkleinert)*


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

IS JA JUT ICH HABS KAPIERT SCHAU MAL AUF DIE UHR, begriffstuzig bin ich n bissi um die zeit

kanste wieder kleiner machen^^

mach ich gerne

hey wie wärs ich mach die sleeve arbeit,oder


----------



## godtake (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nobbi Nobbi Nobbi...ist das ein Umgangston? Um die Uhrzeit ist halt so manche Aufnahmefähigkeit schon mal etwas....ferngemoddet  *duckdundwirklichgaaaanzschnellweg*.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir nicht einfach noch warten, was uns die PCGH hinstellt und dann anfangen 1000 Mails zu schreiben, oder ob wir erst anfangen 1000 Mails zu schreiben und dann die PCGH- Leute so lange modden bis sie uns geben was wir noch brauchen...egal.

Nobbi! Respekt! Hast du super angefangen das ganze.
Also gebt mir Arbeit und ich mach....für's erste bau ich mal ein hochauflösendes Logo (das werd ma mal auf jeden Fall brauchen) und schau ob ich den Farbton irgendwie näher bestimmen kann (das ist sicher irgenwas ausm RGB- Farbraum, aber damals war des einfach mal drauflogepfuscht ^^.

Dann schau ich noch dass ich rausfind mit welchem Dateiformat ich am besten Ingo bombardieren kann (irgenwas wird meine Adobe Creative Suite schon unterstützen was er weiterwurschteln kann ^^) damit der auch schon mal einen Schock auf Grund dessen bekommt, was da auf ihn zu kommt ...

Ach ja, das alles kommt übrigens von meinem neuen System, das sich standhaft weigert mir ne Futuremark - Auswertung zu geben, dafür aber supertoll zum Schreiben ist.....*argh*

Ach so ja...Edit: Ich wär dafür dass Ole die Sleeves macht....aber mai...perfekt halt, gell!?


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja duck dich und renn so schnell du kannst, "pinremover hinterherschmeiss"

logisch wirds gewissenhaft gemacht, hab ja inziwschen alle kabel bei mir gesleevt


----------



## godtake (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

harharharhüstelchen....*reeeennn*


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ godtake: Wenn du die grafik in Corel Vektorgrafik konvertieren kannst, dann kann Ingo das garantiert umsetzen.

@ ole88:
könntest du dann die Sleeve-Arbeiten übernehmen?


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmm ich glaub schon^^

ich kann nich mehr hier mit dauergrinsen sitze^^


----------



## godtake (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jubbubub...genau das muss ich irgendwie rausfinden, aber Gott sei Dank gibts bei der CS4 fast nix was die ned kann^^....
Wow,....ich hasse den Vantage- Bench...der will einfach ned und dabei sollt ich längst im Bett sein.
Na, wer wars?? Wer moddet hier meinen Vantage? Gleich an die Wand geklatscht den Vantätsch...donnerwetter...mal sehen was der 06er sagt....*grmml*...bin mir ganz sicher, der Ole wars...100pro...


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

uhm ich? hmmm ich glaub mein kater wars weil der spaziert grad über meine tastatur, hat wohl dabei ne geheime tastenkombi eingetippt


----------



## godtake (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

uiui...ich schrei gleich...allem anschein nach ist die Seite down...egal. Ich geh ins bett. Schlaft gut! cu und grüßle, GT


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja schlaf gut und lass dich net modden im bett^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> logisch wirds gewissenhaft gemacht,


Dann bist Du hier falsch: gewissenhafte Arbeit hat nix mit NobLorRos zu tun!


ole88 schrieb:


> also sleeves kommen schon von nils,


Weiß Nils davon?


ole88 schrieb:


> IS JA JUT ICH HABS KAPIERT SCHAU MAL AUF DIE UHR, begriffstuzig bin ich n bissi um die zeit


Was ist mit der Uhrzeit?
Ist doch mitten am Tage!
Wenn man Nachtschicht hat.....
*UndnudollfixrennindieandereRichtung*

Ich bin gerade von Schicht gekommen, liege hier mit Lachbauchschmerzen....
und freue mich drauf, Euch nachher die Ergebnisse meines letzten Moddings zu präsentieren!

grüße

Jochen


P.S.: Gääähhhhn!
P.S.2: ole, kannst Du sleeven?


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, ich habe gerade mit Ingo gesprochen und er freut sich darauf, die Airbrush-Gestaltung zu übernehmen.

Da kann schon (leider) nichts schief gehen


----------



## Morytox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

will auch will auch xD 
Was fallen denn noch für arbeiten an ? 
Neben dem Sleeven (da bin ich außerdem der meinung das ole88 das machen sollte hätte er denn lust? )  dem Pulvern dem Belogon 
Dem Managen 

Hab leider noch keine große werkstatt dass ich Metallarbeiten machen könte (das dumme daran Berliner zu sein ! ) Ihr habt mein haus gemoddet *argh*

Ne also ich steh auch gern mit rat tat und pfusch zur seite *GRIEN*


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wir können ole mal fragen,ob er denn sleeven möchte....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huch....

Sagt mal schlaft Ihr nie ???

Zum Thema : Geile Sache....


Ich bin mal gespannt wozu ich verdonnert werde....

Der Sleever ist ja schon "Zwangsverplichtet"...

Für den Fall, das er sich weigern sollte.....Ich bin begeisterter "Killerspielspieler" und übrigens Sportschütze.........Dann nehm ich mir eine Paintball Pistole und Tapezier seine Wohnung neu....

Im Notfall kann bestimmt unser "Gesichtsmodder", Ihm einen Besuch abstatten um das Thema zu "Diskutieren"...

_**ichglaubichverschwindejetztlieberundhaltemeineklappesonstbekommeichbestimmtnochmächtigärger**_


Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Natürlich schlafen wir .....im Büro!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Büroschlaf ist der Gesündeste Schlaf überhaupt....

Weist Du eigentlich warum Beamte und Verkäufer meist eine Krawatte tragen ???



Spoiler



Die Krawatte wird in der Schreibtischschublade eingeklemmt, damit sie beim Büroschlaf nicht aus versehen nach hinten vom Stuhl fallen können....


 
Zum Thema....

Da ich recht gut sägen kann, vorallen nachts wie meine Frau behauptet ...das kann aber nicht sein, denn ich habe noch nichts gehört....

Stelle ich mich freiwillig für anfallende Säge-und Drehmelarbeiten zur Verfügung....



Die nötige Ausrüstung steht zur Verfügung...

Drehmel 
Stichsäge 
Verbandskasten 
Wischmopp um die Schweinerei aufzuwischen 
Eine ganztägige Krankenbetreuung 
Eine gute Krankenversicherung 
Ich werde mir beim Pfuschen auch ordentlich Mühe geben  und wer weiß ??? Vielleicht kommt auch mal was ordentliches dabei heraus....


Ach so Nobbi....

*Es sind nur noch 9 Tage bis *
*Weihnachten !!! *​ 
Mfg​


----------



## Morytox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

für den fall dass ole88 nach dem erfolgreichen gesichtsmodding die sleeves beschmuddelt könnte ich die dann auch nochmal sauber verzerkaputtsleeven! ^^ 

Bin immernoch für alles offen xD


----------



## killer89 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Offen sind wir doch alle... 

@ rossi, du wohnst läppische 186km von mir weg, wolln wir uns nicht in der Mitte zum gemeinsamen Modden treffen? 

Bin ich eigentlich noch immer euereiner/unsereiner Sketchup-Fuzzi
Was haben wir denn für Wünsche?

MfG


----------



## Morytox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

auf die Wishes wart ik auch schon ^^ Könn ja ma schon ne liste erstellen von sachen die alle zu machen sein können...
Case: 
Pulvern
Schrotten(dremeln)
Airbrushen
Stealthmod
LED-Leisten (würd ich gern mal machen (LK Physik im abi gehabt wenn ich da ma nich mit ner note 4-5 ausgezeichnet dafür bin xD)
Aufkleber
HW:
Sleeven
Wakü 
Plexi abdeckungen
... steuert alle was zu bei !


----------



## killer89 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LK Physe hatte ich auch  Abi-Arbeit 2 Punkte.... naja, zum Abschluss dann eben nur 6, wen störts?  DU darfst löten (da hatte ich vor x Jahren ne 1 drin )

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Dezember 2009)

*Schwer-/Extrem-Modding*

hallo Leute!

So, nun bin ich wieder daheim.

Will Überweisungen machen, damit ich zum Wochenende mein Wakü-Zeugs habe.
Wer hat den Sparkassen-Server ferngemoddet?

Find' ich nicht nett.......


So, nun - wie versprochen - die Ergebnisse meines Fernmoddings - Variante: 88 Tonnen.

Der hier hat sich nicht wirklich verändert: sein Kern ist eben doch robust:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der braucht mal 'ne Behandlung mit etwas mehr: so ab 1200 Tonnen; ich will versuchen, 1800 Tonne zu kriegen.
mal sehen, wann ich das hinkriege; vielleicht noch dieses Jahr - kann ich aber nicht versprechen.

Den hier kennt Ihr ja auch noch, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sieht jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höhe: 4,5mm. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich den von derselben Seite fotografiert habe. 
Die andere Seite sieht aber auch nicht besser aus.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenigstens ist er jetzt leise.......


Und nun wieder ein - oder zwei, oder drei - kleine Rätsel.
Was ist/war/sollte das denn sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anmerkung: ich habe noch ein Vergleichsstück; das kommt dann auch unter 1700 Tonnen.....
Anmerkung 2: glaube aber nicht, dass ich dann noch viel wiederfinde......
Die beiden hier dürften leichter zu erkennen sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder?
vom Unteren kann ich euch sogar die Nummer verraten: 63001392 - 000 Rev A

Im Gegensatz zu den auf den drei ersten Bildern gezeigten Objekten war das letzte Objekt bis vor einigen Tagen noch funktionsfähig; das Objekt auf dem vierten Bild hatte aber vorher schon 'ne Macke.

So, denn ratet mal.....

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: biete sichere Vernichtung von Festplatten an............


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Schienenbruch:
Also, den graka-Lüfter hattest du ja schon gepetzt, dann sage ich mal PCI-Slotblende, USB-Hub und HDD-Rahmen für 5,25" Schacht


NobLorRos-Arbeitsplanung:
Hier mal wieder die erste Arbeitsliste:

Windowdremeler? Rosstaeuscher
Verantwortlicher Pulvern? Nobbi77
Entwürfe? godtake
Sketchup-Planer? killer89
Graveur?
Wakü-Vernichter?
Altefarbe-Entferner?
Plexiglas-Verformer?
Metallverarbeiter?
Photoshop-Profi?
Lötkolbenschwinger?
Lackierer?
Leistungstuner?
Sleever? ole88
Beleuchter?
Nieter? tbone1978
Airbrushen Ingo Mai
Stealthmod
LED-Leisten (würd ich gern mal machen (LK Physik im abi gehabt wenn ich da ma nich mit ner note 4-5 ausgezeichnet dafür bin xD)
Aufkleber entwerfen:
Aufkleber erstellen:Ingo Mai


So, nun könnten wir fast alles haben.....


----------



## Morytox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja, auch ich könnt mich für evtl folgende aufgaben erbarmen ^^ :
Photoshop-pronoobie --> siehe sig "spezielle wunsch meiner süßen" (hab da so n bissel expirience)
Lötkolbenkatapultierer --> Zwar noch sehr geringe erfahrung aber fühl mich dazu fähig und verrufen  (LK Phy. 1 oder 2 punkte schriftlich abi und nachprüfung ganze 4 pkte xD)
Beleuchten könnt ich dann auch evtl (lötkolben + kantwinkel + leds = nen haufen schrott in meinen fingern  )

(Mir müsst nur jemand dann die metallleiste vorbohren! Rest könnt ich bei Conrad um die ecke besorgen!)


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi Nobbi!

Der Kandidat hat 41 Punkte: war ein Boxed-Kühler-Lüfter.....

Hast aber Recht.

Was hat den USB-Hub verraten, das Kabel?
Oder hast Du auch so einen?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi Nobbi!
> 
> Der Kandidat hat 41 Punkte: war ein Boxed-Kühler-Lüfter.....
> 
> ...


 

Hey....

Warum haste das schon verraten, ich wollte doch auch mitraten....

Übrigens, das ist irgendwie Kunst was Du da machst....so ähnliche Sachen liegen in der Gallerie und wird viel Geld dafür verlangt....

Das Problem bei Dir ist nur, das Atelier müsste *etwas *größer ausfallen, dann kannst Du Dich damit selbstständig machen....

Wäre auf jeden Fall NoLorRos like....

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

moin,
also nils hat was angedeutet was positiv ist, nur is irgendwie im stress der arme.

öhm welcher gesichtsmodder kommt wohin? oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Intelfan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich würde mich wohl für's leistungstunen melden...
@schienenbruch:

Hast du eig langeweile??  hääte hier auch noch etwas was du platt machen könntest


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!


Intelfan schrieb:


> @schienenbruch:
> Hast du eig langeweile??  hääte hier auch noch etwas was du platt machen könntest



Ja-nein.
Langeweile: nicht unbedingt.
Aber: es kommt halt vor, dass ich drei Stunden auf einen Zug warten muss.
Und da habe ich für so was Zeit.

Ist ja eh' kein großer Akt: wenn ich die Lok umsetze oder so, eben mal in die Tasche greifen, hinlegen, die Lok mit Funkfernsteuerung - deswegen auch 'Fern'-Modding - drüber fahren und die Reste einsammeln.
Oder - wenn ich als zweiter Mann rangiere - absteigen, hinlegen, den Kollegen mit dem Zug drüber fahren lassen und die Reste einsammeln, wenn er zum Fahrtrichtungswechsel angehalten hat.

Wenn man weiß, wie es geht, Insider ist und den richtigen - geht auch nicht mit Jedem - Kollegen hat, ist das kein Thema.

Kannst mir aber gerne was schicken......


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## de_oli (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sow ihr könntet für die LED leisten doch exa fragen der wohnt in meiner nähe  und der hat einigermaßen erfahrung


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Zum Thema....
> 
> Da ich recht gut sägen kann, vorallen nachts wie meine Frau behauptet ...das kann aber nicht sein, denn ich habe noch nichts gehört....
> 
> Stelle ich mich freiwillig für anfallende Säge-und Drehmelarbeiten zur Verfügung....



Äahm, sorry Leute, hab ich mich nicht schon vor einer Woche als Dremeler beworben??? Vergesst mich nicht einfach...

*Edit:* 
Rossi dremelt das Window und ich den rest wie z.b. lüfterplätze vom Lochblech befreien und eventuelle verblendungen. So könnten wir gleichzeitig am Case was machen. Seitenteil geht zu Rossi, Case zu mir...

Wäre es nicht auch sinvoll mal ne sitzung per skype oder teamspeak zu machen, um unsere Pläne zu besprechen?!

Grüßle* Minibar*Kero


----------



## de_oli (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Äahm, sorry Leute, hab ich mich nicht schon vor einer Woche als Dremeler beworben??? Vergesst mich nicht einfach...


alzheimer zeigt seine nachteile...


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Ich HABE mich vor einer Woche beworben, das war eine rhetorische Frage...


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ist doch egal, hauptsache, wir kriegen alles irgendwie kaputt.....


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmmm...ok^^


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

naja erst mal auf die antwort von thilo warten, wär nämlich intresannt zu wissen was nun geht und was nicht


----------



## tbone1978 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> naja erst mal auf die antwort von thilo warten, wär nämlich intresannt zu wissen was nun geht und was nicht






Jo das sehe ich genauso


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Äahm, sorry Leute, hab ich mich nicht schon vor einer Woche als Dremeler beworben??? Vergesst mich nicht einfach...
> 
> *Edit:*
> Rossi dremelt das Window und ich den rest wie z.b. lüfterplätze vom Lochblech befreien und eventuelle verblendungen. So könnten wir gleichzeitig am Case was machen. Seitenteil geht zu Rossi, Case zu mir...
> ...



Sorry...

Hatte ich auch übersehen....na ja...musst Du mir nach sehen....ich bin immerhin schon 38....da kann das schon mal passieren....

Ich kann auch die Wakü einbauen, schleifen, Stealth Mod machen, lackieren....wir werden uns schon einig...




ole88 schrieb:


> naja erst mal auf die antwort von thilo warten, wär nämlich intresannt zu wissen was nun geht und was nicht



Sehe ich auch so...



killer89 schrieb:


> Offen sind wir doch alle...
> 
> @ rossi, du wohnst läppische 186km von mir weg, wolln wir uns nicht in der Mitte zum gemeinsamen Modden treffen?
> 
> ...



Das ist ja direkt neben an....

Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen ???

In einem kuscheligen Hotelzimmer ???

Nicht das meine Frau dann Eifersüchtig wird....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

du bist knappe 400km weg, also doch schon weit


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich melde mich auch mal wieder hier...
Bei dem PC würde ich wohl die Löt+Leistungstuning arbeiten übernehmen...


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sorry...
> 
> Hatte ich auch übersehen....na ja...musst Du mir nach sehen....ich bin immerhin schon 38....da kann das schon mal passieren....



 71er Baujahr. Du bist grad 10 Jahre älter als ich, jetzt sag bloß nicht das 38 ein hohes Alter ist... Mit 38 Jahren *sing*, da fängt das leben erst an...

Naja, wie gesagt, wir können uns die arbeit ja teilen.


----------



## godtake (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Abend! Knall ihr alle habt! Nur damit das mal gesagt war! =D...ich bin auch für ne Skype / TS- Großsitzung ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jep, warten wir mal ab, was der Thilo sagt.

Ansonsten hier mal ein Farbmuster für den Mod, etwas zu dunkel aber lecker...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir brauchen es etwas heller....

Mehr Hornhautumbra


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Soo...

Da hier das *Kompetenteste*  Moddingpersonal des ganzen Forums dauerversammelt ist, stelle ich hier mal meine Fragen....
*Anmerkung meines Imaginären Freundes: Du weißt was Du tust ???*

In einigen Tagebüchern habe ich von einem Online Shop mit Farben gelesen, der recht Günstig sein soll ...irgendwie in Berlin  so ein Graffiti Shop ????

Die Threads müssen Ferngemoddet sein, da ich sie nicht wieder finde...
*Anmerkung meines Imaginären Freundes: Pffff, Du bist nur zu Faul zu suchen....*

Wo bekomme ich günstig 1mm starkes Alu oder Stahlblech her ???

Bei mir im Baumarkt gibt es nur 0,5mm....
*Anmerkung meines Imaginären Freundes: Ah ja, mal wieder Sonderwünsche...*


Warum ich das alles wissen möchte ??? Habe ich vergessen....

_Notiz an mich: Imaginären Freund den Hals umdrehen....
_*Anmerkung meines Imaginären Freundes: duck und weg.....*


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Jep, warten wir mal ab, was der Thilo sagt.
> 
> Ansonsten hier mal ein Farbmuster für den Mod, etwas zu dunkel aber *lecker...
> *
> ...



Der Inhalt oder die Flasche....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Der Inhalt der Flasche WAR lecker, nun ist dort nichts mehr drin...

MfG


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also das mit dem sleeve geht klar, ich denke nils wird sich dazu noch äussern, nun ist die frage offen mit pcgh bzw. thilo was nun kommt oder nicht kommt.
gelobe auch feierlich äusserst ordentlich zu sleeven so wie es sich gehört und das nt heile zu lassen^^


----------



## Morytox (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Also ich melde mich auch mal wieder hier...
> Bei dem PC würde ich wohl die Löt+Leistungstuning arbeiten übernehmen...



Also für die Lötarbeiten haben wir schon ne Große auswahl an LK_Physik'lern Nobbi, Killer89 und Meinerseits. 
Aber leistung darfst du gern machen ^^



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Soo...
> 
> In einigen Tagebüchern habe ich von einem Online Shop mit Farben gelesen, der recht Günstig sein soll ...irgendwie in Berlin so ein Graffiti Shop ????
> 
> ...



Also ich bin Berliner und kenn da den ein oder Anderen Grafitti laden, ob der nun viel Günstiger ist als andere, dafür kann ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen. Aber wenn ich mal in meiner alten Wohngegend bin dann kann ich für dich ma nachschaun! Muss meine Grannies eh ma wieder Besuchen ...


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmm, ich wär ja irgendwie für pulvern und dann logo der verbauten hardware, wenn amd system halt n amd zeichen drauf in airbrush oder so


----------



## Asmo (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

liebe mitarbeiter und innen^^

da ich ein neues NT brauche und mir mal wieder die finger verbrennen will brauch ich eure hilfe 

welches von dein NT´s würdet ihr bevorzugen:

Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich 

Corsair HX 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich 

be quiet Straight Power 680W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-680W/BN123) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich 
gesleevt wird das versuchsobjekt natürlich auch, aber dieses mal ordentlich^^

und warum zum teufel geht mein profil-bild noch immer nicht, damn...
jetzt schon mal vielen dank für eure produktiven beiträge 

lg asmo


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

da ich zum cougar greifen würde nehm dieses, hat KM was ja sehr gut ist, und beim fernmodden bitte noch die letzte rechnung zahlen, ja danke?

ach und für diese einkaufshilfe bekomm ich eben mal 9345225,02€ überweisen an unser bekanntes schweizer konto.


----------



## Asmo (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

lieber ole, da auch ich mitarbeiter bei NobLorRos bin, bin ich nicht bereit für die von dir in rechnung gestellten leistungen zu zahlen, wär ja noch schöner^^


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

du hast deinen auftrag ohne mitarbeiter karte in arbeit gegeben somit musst du wohl oder übel zahlen^^


----------



## Asmo (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

die karte hatte bis jetzt kompatibilitätsprobleme, man sehe sich seite 30 an, dort ist die bewerbung + zusagen durch die leitung, also nix mit zahlen mein lieber^^


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jaja das sagen sie alle um sich zu drücken, so und da ich auch mal bischen arbeit sein musste glaubten zwei lüfter dran^^

na welche firmen sinds?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmo (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich frag meinen goldesel ob er was sponsort^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> gelobe auch feierlich äusserst ordentlich zu sleeven so wie es sich gehört und das nt heile zu lassen^^


Dann biste hier falsch!


ole88 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Dinger sind genauso leise, wie der Lüfter von meinem Boxed......


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

och es wird eben fein nach nobloros art gesleevet^^
ja dacht ich mir deswegen hab ich meine ja für dich schon mal vor gemoddet, kannste geschenckt haben^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Morytox schrieb:


> Also ich bin Berliner und kenn da den ein oder Anderen Grafitti laden, ob der nun viel Günstiger ist als andere, dafür kann ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen. Aber wenn ich mal in meiner alten Wohngegend bin dann kann ich für dich ma nachschaun! Muss meine Grannies eh ma wieder Besuchen ...


 
Danke für Deine Mühe, aber ich meinte einen Internet Shop...


@ ALL 

Ignoriert Ihr mich....

Hat keiner eine Antwort auf meine Fragen ???

Bin ich Ferngemoddet worden.... _*Taschentuch hol*_

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Rossimausi:

Nein, wie könnte ich dich vergessen?

Die Farben, von denen alle schwärmen sind die Montana.
Und hier ist ein Shop in Berlin:
Overkill Shop Berlin | Streetwear, Graffiti, Sneaker Shop


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> ja dacht ich mir deswegen hab ich meine ja für dich schon mal vor gemoddet, kannste geschenckt haben^^



Hi!

Aber nur, wenn Du die G15 mitschickst: Kumpel von mir geht mich seit Wochen drum an....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmm, hat schon mal einer die Reclusa gemoddet?
irgendwie würde ihr blau nicht so gut zum restlichen grün meiner neuen Maschine passen
Ok, nach NobLorRos-Art irgendwie schon....


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

sooo, wer hat meine system partition gemoddet? pc aus wieder an klack klack klack klack aaargh ich darf jetzt alles wieder neu machen bilder weg, dokumente weg, games samt spielstände weg, alles weg auf dieser beschissenen wd platte die erst einen monat alt ist, warum nein wieso muss es immer mich mit festplatten erwischen, ich würd am liebsten sonstwas machen und das tolle ich hab eigentlich gar keine zeit um alles neu zu machen    "schulter such zum ausheulen"


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich würde auch gerne zum Team gehören.

Meine Qualifikationen:
- Spongebob Mod komplett im Wasser versenkt -.- 
- zwei WaKüs falsch verschlaucht
- zwei Mainboards nicht zum laufen gebracht
- mein geliebtes Epox Board durchglühen lassen
- ASUS Mainboard einige Male ausgebaut, weil Bildschirm schwarz blieb..."Fehler" war: Monitorkabel an falschen Steckplatz gesteckt 
- sich-in-die-Finger-schneiden in perfektion!!!
- tausend Ideen haben, immer anfangen und dann doch erst später weitermachen ^^
- multiple Persönlichkeit am Telefon und beim modden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @Rossimausi:
> 
> Nein, wie könnte ich dich vergessen?
> 
> ...


 

Danke nobbiengelchen....

Montana / Belton hieß das Zeug...

Da kam ich einfach nicht darauf...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne zum Team gehören.
> 
> Meine Qualifikationen:
> - Spongebob Mod komplett im Wasser versenkt -.-
> ...


 
Jaaa....

Deine Modding Miß***ähh Erfolge sind mir bekannt...

Bist damit schon sehr gut qualifiziert....

Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch unser Bewerbungsformular ausfüllen...und dann brauchen wir noch einen schrägen Namen.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...es-ob-ihr-wollt-oder-nicht-6.html#post1250286

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

anscheinend traut sich keiner zu sagen das er meine neue HD gemoddet hat


----------



## kero81 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Rossi
Wenn du günstige und dennoch gute Farbe willst, kannst du diese nehmen. 2,90 Euro ist so ziemlich das günstigste.

Scribblez Shop - Montana Basic Can Montana Basic Can - Nitro Kombi Lack

Einziger Nachteil ist, dass es nicht viele abstufungen gibt. Ich habe diese Farben (Raven Black/ Mandarin) auch für meinen Mod verwendet und bin begeistert.


----------



## killer89 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ole: das war meine neue E-Mail-Bombe, die hat deinen Schreib-/Lesekopf auf die Platter gedonnert und naja... jetzt klackerts halt 
Würd mal sagen, Ziel erreicht, Geld bitte auf mein Konto auf den Cayman Islands 
KTO: 1340623240
BLZ: 5320405545
IBAN: 354263131
BIC: N0BL0RR0S

MfG

edit: ach ja... ich hätt gern 65464€ ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ ole88: Ach,du wolltest einen Silent-PC, nicht die NobLorRos Dampfmaschinen-Edition?
Egal, ich ziehe es trotzdem vom Gehalt ab!


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Kann mal Einer den DHL-Kutscher, der meine Packstation (106 in D-Dorf) beliefert, wegmodden?
Und den Vertreter auch gleich?
Ich erwarte drei Pakete, damit ich - nach drei Monaten - endlich ab Wochenende mit meiner Wakü anfangen kann!
Sonst wird's bis April nix.....
Ihr wollte ja dann auch mal endlich ein Tagebuch von mir, oder?



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ ole88: Ach,du wolltest einen Silent-PC, nicht die NobLorRos Dampfmaschinen-Edition?
> Egal, ich ziehe es trotzdem vom Gehalt ab!


Was hast Du gegen Dampfmaschinen?
Aber: Die sind zuverlässig - also an sich nix für NobLorRos.....
*duck-und-weg>>>>>>*
grüße

Jochen

P.S.: wie wäre es mit 'ner Woche 'flinkem Franz' oder so?


----------



## godtake (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Asmo schrieb:


> liebe mitarbeiter und innen^^
> 
> da ich ein neues NT brauche und mir mal wieder die finger verbrennen will brauch ich eure hilfe
> Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> ...



Hm...nachdem ich ja selber auch ein Cougar auserkoren hab, kann ich das auf jeden Fall empfehlen - aber: Beim Sleeven wär ich fast wahnsinnig geworden, weil zumindest meines unglaublich knapp ausgelegt ist und man kaum Platz für die ganzen Kabel hat...
Zum Corsair: Ich finde die sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Selten etwas in der Hand gehalten, das vom Fleck weg so wertig ist. Die flachen Kabel sind glaub ich ein Traum zum Sleeven.
Beim BeQuiet, keine Ahnung. Hatte die eine Zeit lang als sehr gut empfunden, in letzter Zeit häufen sich aber die Berichte über viele Reklamationen.

Also mein Tipp: Wenns peppiger sein soll das Cougar
Wenns edler sein soll das Corsair. Klasse sind beide.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Also: ich habe inzwischen mein 4. BeQuiet! und bin sehr zufrieden.
Das 4. habe ich deswegen, weil ich die Anderen jeweils mit dem kompletten Rechner verkauft habe: laufen tun sie alle noch!
Eines davon war bei mir zwei Jahre 24/7 durch gelaufen und hat sich 'jetzt' (vor einem Jahr) in einem Haushalt mit zwei Katzen, einem Hund und zwei starken Rauchern bei minimaler Pflege 'zur Ruhe gesetzt'.

Und eines: der Support ist gut!
Hatte mal um ein zusätzliches Kabel gebeten.
Was passiert: nach vier Tagen hatte ich einen kompletten Kabelsatz im Briefkasten, kostenlos!
Ich bleibe bei BeQuiet!
Die ganz neue Serie habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## tbone1978 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Asmo schrieb:


> liebe mitarbeiter und innen^^
> 
> da ich ein neues NT brauche und mir mal wieder die finger verbrennen will brauch ich eure hilfe
> 
> ...


  Ich habe das be quiet und hier gibt es nicht viel auszusetzen außer das die Kabel Extrem steif sind und das Sleeven so mehr oder weniger zur Qual wird und auch das verlegen der Kabel nicht gerade ein traum ist ... Von der leistung her bin ich sehr zufrieden. Habe es mir geholt weil ich es für 89 Euronen bekommen habe. Wenn ich mehr Geld hätte ausgeben können und wollen wolllen Hätte ich zum Corsair gegriffen die sind in allen belangen ein Traum habe 2 davon bei Freunden verbaut (1x hx 750 und 1x hx 650) Ein bekannter von mir Hat das Cougar und er jammert immer das das unter Last so Laut wird wobei ich sagen muss das ich das Teil noch nie gehört habe.


----------



## killer89 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich werf dann auch mal Silverstone in den Raum ^^ da vollmodular, müsste die ganze Geschichte leicht zu sleeven sein 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ich *werf* dann auch mal Silverstone in den Raum ^^



Wer steht dem fliegenden Silberstein im Wege?
Meinst Du nicht, dass die Funktion - nicht durch das Werfen, aber durch den folgenden Aufprall - beeinträchtigt werden könnte?
bedenke: _schwere_ Moddingfälle sind mein Fachgebiet......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also: ich habe inzwischen mein 4. BeQuiet! und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Das 4. habe ich deswegen, weil ich die Anderen jeweils mit dem kompletten Rechner verkauft habe: laufen tun sie alle noch!
> ...




Das kann ich nur bestätigen....die geben 1 Jahr Vorabaustausch und danach ging es auch schnell....

Mein BeQuiet hatte nach 13 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben....den Support am Montag angerufen, Dienstag zur Post gebracht und am Freitag war schon Ersatz da....HAMMER !!!

Wäre ich noch im Vorabaustausch gewesen, dann hätten die am Montag noch ein Netzteil raus geschickt...

Nichts desto Trotz sollen die Corsair sehr gut sein, die Cougar sowie die Silverstone auch.....

Die Silverstone sind Vollmodular, das finde ich nicht schlecht....allerdings finde ich die PCI Anordnung seltsam....beim 750W hat es 4 PCI Leitungen, aber nur eines mit 8 PIN .... alle anderen haben 2x 6 und 2x6+2 Pin....

Wenn ich Crossfire betreiben wollte, hätte ich mit dem Silverstone schwierigkeiten, da meine 4890 Toxic einen 6 und einen 8 Pin hat...

Mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wenn ich Crossfire betreiben wollte, hätte ich mit dem Silverstone schwierigkeiten, da meine 4890 Toxic einen 6 und einen 8 Pin hat...
> 
> Mfg



Die Anordnung der Stecker ist nicht komisch...
Es ist immer 1x6+2 und 1x6 an einem Strang...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Die Anordnung der Stecker ist nicht komisch...
> Es ist immer 1x6+2 und 1x6 an einem Strang...




Vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt....bei den meisten Netzteilen sind 2x6 und 2x6+2 Standard...

Schau mal....4x 6 und 1x 8Pin

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ST-DA750-Decathlon-Series-750-Watt::6953.html

Wie willst Du Crossfire oder SLI fahren wenn Du zwei Grafikkarten mit jeweils 1x6 und 1x8 hast....dann musst Du mit Adapter arbeiten

Meine Toxic hat ein mal 6 und ein mal 8 Pin Anschluss....das Netzteil könnte ich beim Crossfire Einsatz nicht gebrauchen....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nicht falsch verstehen mich, Jungs:
Ich wollte die beQuiet nicht schlecht machen , wollte nur erwähnt haben dass ich da mehr "Blablaärgermitdembequiet" Themen gesehen habe. Ich hab selber auch 1 verbaut das wunderbar läuft.
Zum Thema Cougar und laut (hab ich auch schon öfter gehört):
Mein S700 ist im Leerlauf hörbar - wenn man das Ohr in 2cm Abstand drüberhält. Nach 4 Stunden Benchen mit 3D- Mark ist es immer noch hörbar - sogar aus 10cm Abstand- aber im Ernst: Fast jeder Gehäuselüfter dürfte lauter sein als das Ding.
Auch das will ich eingestehen: Ganz egal welches Corsair ich bisher in der Hand hatte: DIE sind NICHT zu hören 

Also wo du hinlangst - bist glaub ich schon bei den richtigen Herstellern gelandet.

@Nobbi: Wo ist dein versprochener Beitrag? HmHm? Her damit, loslos!! 

PS: Wer hat denn schon wieder die Aquatuning - Seite gemoddet? Ich muss dringend noch bestellen *miauuu* tststs


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich würde aktuell entweder ein Corsair oder Cougar nehmen....


*So nobbiengelchen....


Du hast es so gewollt....du hast es mir erlaubt....
*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!!!*

*Das Alter verrat ich jetzt nicht...ältere Leute fragt man nicht nach dem Alter....na denn Prost....*
Mfg​
​


----------



## godtake (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey, im Ernst? Warum ist so etwas essenzielles der Welt nicht bekannt? Nobbi, du vernachlässigst deine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!!

Na denn: HABBY PIRTHTAY auch von mir! Aber so was von!


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tätärätätä!!!!!

41 Hicks!
 ...und NobLorRos feiert mit!

Mit dem 
*NobLorRos Mini-PC*​
*Dem exklusiven Tagebuch im Tagebuchstil im Rumpelkammertagebuchversteck!!!*​
Ein Minipctagebuch für eine Stunde Pfusch...ähhh, Arbeit, gewidmet dem NobLorRos-Team für viele Jahrhunderte Fernmodding, dank der NobLorRos Zeitmaschine und den Amish-People.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Basis ist dieses Aplu Cupid 4711 Mini-Case, erworben aus wilden Tauschgeschäften mit minifZoe und anderen illegalen, ähh, verschlungenen Hardwaretauschaktionen.

*Warnung! Dieses TB ist unter Alkoholeinfluss entstanden!*​
Das Mainboard:
Zotac 9300,467*3 Wifi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich habe ich noch passende Utensilien dazu, kurz Zeugs genannt, die natürlich extrem sorgfältig aufbewahrt wurden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als DVD-Brenner kommt ein Slim-Laufwerk rein......kommt nicht rein, da ich bei NobLorRos arbeite und es IDE ist....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das nicht mal eine Panne ist....
Egal, wer lässt sich von sowas denn aufhalten?

Naja, wenn Pannen, dann brauchen wir noch das passende Betriebssystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Board ist in der neuen Revision mit 3 Sata-Ports und somit Raid fähig....Cpu ist ein C2Duo 8400 mit 3 GHz.....
Ich hoffe, er ist schneller als der Atom...
Kühler ist ein Silverston "Namehabichvergessen"-Kühler von Silverstone mit dem Namen "Sch.... drauf", Mensch, ein CPU-Kühler halt, so ein Ding, watt Luft aufn Proz pustet.
Hier eine kurze Illustration dazu: 
Rams?
Oh, ja, natürlich!
4 GB Teamgroupelite oder so, auch Arbeitsspeicher genannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Powerknopf....ist lose...da die dämlich Halterung verbummelt wurde.
Egal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft das patentierte NobLorRos wirkriegenallesbefestigtegalwieesaussieht-Spezialwerkzeug!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nur für euch habe ich extra sauber gearbeitet....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe überall nach Raid gesucht und alle wollten mir nur dämliche Festplatten verkaufen, noch dazu immer zwei Stück!!!!
Pah, sind die alle doof, wo ich doch noch ne Platte habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal in der externen Variante:

Links gut zu sehen: Diese Schrauben habe ich alle locker....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal das Wifi-Modul, was man vor dem Einbau noch anschrauben sollte... MIST! VOR dem Einbau!!!!!!


Ok, geht auch ohne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, schnell alles zusammengedengelt und Externes Laufwerk dran....Kabel verbummelt....Brauch wer diese Externe Datensicherungsfestplatte am Firmenserver??? Keine Antwort...Ok, Kabel passt.... Nun, wir haben nun ein DVD-Laufwerk 
Und: System Läuft!!! Läuft? Wie habe ich das geschafft?????
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig ist der Mini-PC.

Und weil ihr so brav wart, hier mein Geburtstagsgeschenk:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Florena, meine Norwegische Waldkatze.

Für diese Photo wurden Katzen gequält und Frauen zerkratzt. Brave Katze

Ich hoffe, es hat euch gefallen.

Euer Nobbi​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die Katze ist ja Süüüüüßßßßß...

Und der Mini PC auch....

Der ist bestimmt für die Katze oder...

Das Foto von Deinem Stubentieger ist etwas klein...


_Dieser Beitrag ist nüchtern, dafür aber fast im Schlafwandeln entstanden....
Für Rechtschreibfehler oder Unsinn Schreiben übernehme ich deshalb keine Haftung..._

Mfg


----------



## godtake (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Es gibt Leute die haben einen Knall, dann gibts Irre wie jene, mit denen ich jeden Tag zusammenarbeiten muss (man verschreit es als "Team"), dann gibts die Vollwahnsinnigen (vornehmlich Bestandteil meines Freundeskreises), dann gibts solche der totalen Dunkelheit verfallenen wie derLord oder Rossi...nu ja, und am Ende der Kette gibbet dann noch DICH!

Ich werd nimmer, bester Mod ever! Weiter so, sehr schöne, gelungene Arbeit. Und so edel! Wirklich fett. Bitte mehr Bilder und häufigere Updates. Wie, schon fertig? Oioioi! Der Eintrag sollt ne FSK 40 bekommen.

Du siehst mich begeistert auf meinem Mainbaord tanzen!! 
Feier noch schön!


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So besser?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Intelfan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Okay schicker Minipc... da ich morgen Schule habe musste ich ihn leider nüchtern lesen 

ABer auch von mir noch:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum geburtstag !! 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## ole88 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir.

ach und das alter wurde ja schon bereits verraten


----------



## Morytox (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Häppüüüüü Börßdajiii.....
Na oops is ja scho 7 ... da hab i do glatt ein üban durst je .... na scheiß drauf !! Auf de nobbi ein dreifaches hoch hoch *plumps* *autsch* ....
Immerhin feier schön xD 

--> Meine freundin hat heut auch Geb ... ^^ zufall ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@nobbi

Ja, das Foto ist schon besser, aber ich hätte gerne ein Foto von Deiner Katze....

Machen wir doch einen Tausch....

Du machst ein größeres Foto von Deiner Katze und bekommst ein Fotos von meiner Katze und/oder mit Hündchen....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Häpppiiiiiieeee Bööööööörsssssdääääääääääääääääääääääääi auch von mir 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, das Wichtigste zuerst:
*Happy Geburtstag auch von mir!*

Bist ja bald so alt wie ich bin(43) - nicht: mich fühle (73) oder wäre (23)



godtake schrieb:


> PS: Wer hat denn schon wieder die Aquatuning - Seite gemoddet? Ich muss dringend noch bestellen *miauuu* tststs


Bestell bei A-C-Shop: der Service ist besser......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jetzt habe ich durch die ganze Beglückwünscherei für Alte Leute ganz vergessen, mich für das gestern abendliche Fernmodding zu bedanken...

Was wurde Ferngemoddet ???

Meine Satellitenschüssel, speziel alle Sender von RTL...

Gestern um 20.30 Uhr vielen sämtliche RTL basierten Sender auf einmal aus....mein Fernseher sendete verzweifelt Notsignale mit dem Text " No Signal "...

Das war nicht nur bei mir so, sondern auch eine Etage tiefer bei meinen Eltern....um einen Defekt der Sat Anlage auszuschließen, stapfte ich bei -6 Grad zum Wohnwagen meiner Eltern und setzte die dort verbaute Sat Anlage in Gang....

Genau das selbe....sollte ich mich freuen ??? Na ja, wenigstens lag es nicht an meiner Anlage...

Meine Frau hingegen, war ziehmlich angefressen, da Mittwochs auf RTL2 immer "Waschtag" ist......

Alle anderen Annäherungsversuche meinerseits um die Situation vielleicht noch zu retten, wurden abgeblock mit den Worten " Da will man einmal was sehen....."

Zumindest konnte ich Ihr klar machen, das ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht dafür verantwortlich bin, da mein PC nichts mit der Sat Anlage zu tun hat....

Darauf hin habe ich mich sicherheitshalber, den Diskussionen aus dem Weg gehend, an meinem Compi zurück gezogen und in Borderland erst mal für Zucht und Ordnung gesorgt....

Vielen Dank dafür !!!!

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ rossispätzchen:
Es ist meine Katze, allerding von einem professionellen Tierfotografen (Ist das mit neuen Rechtsschreibung so korrekt?) "Pfotographiert" 

Borderlands??
Ist es gut?
Besser als Pac Man?
Und die Sat-Schüßel kostet 22.345,67€
So, ich gehe jetzt feiern. Wollte erst nicht hingehen, ist aber leider meine Party

Und nun geheime Infos zu meinem Mini-PC:

Hier das neue Case, was diese Woche noch kommen sollte und die Basisfür meinen HTPC 2010 wird:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...05B-Sugo-inkl-300W-Netzteil-black::12031.html

Das Mini-Case geht dann möglicherweise weiter und mein Blockbuster Storm von Aplus auch. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach mal bei mir per PN melden 

Meine weitere Planung: testen von vielen farbmustern, voll fressen, dreckige Witze erzählen und Spass haben.
Ernste sachen, wie casemodding kommen dann morgen nach dem Kater.....
Dieses Exklusivangebot gilt nur noch diese Woche, dann kommt alles andere auf den Marktplatz.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@nobbi:

Florenas Sessel würde sich hervorragend neben "Hello Kitty" machen. 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag natürlich auch von mir!! *


Viel Spaß beim Feiern - beim Aufwachen morgen natürlich auch. 

So ein Kopfschmerzmodding mit leicht pochender Schläfe ist auch günstig zu bekommen. 

lg


----------



## Mick Jogger (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 

Nobbi sag doch was !


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

happy birthaday

auch von mir!!!


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Alles jute zum Geburtstag auch von mir! Freier schön und trinke einen auf deine Kollegen mit. Warum sind wir eigentlich nicht eingeladen???


----------



## Celina'sPapa (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag Nobbischatzi 

Hmm, die Einladungen werden wohl in einem grossen Paket per DHL versandt worden sein


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*

*Dann sind sie hier richtig!*

*Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?*

*Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.* _________________
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen unter...äh, überqualifizierten Mitarbeiterposten.

Ich kann:
- Stromschläge aushalten
- bei Lackierarbeiten lustige Farbverläufe zaubern
- Kabel falsch anstecken
- Kondensatoren zum rauchen bringen und das sie die Farbe wechseln
- 1000 Mods anfangen, aber keinen richtig fertig bringen

Des Weiteren steht mein Nick für multiple Persönlichkeit. Ihr bekommt also 5 Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem 

Ausserdem bin ich handzahm, brauch nur 5 Mahlzeiten am Tag und arbeite gerne umsonst.

Fürs Profilbild hätte ich auch schon einen Vorschlag und ein Bild ^^ 

Wer ist eigentlich von euch dreien der Chef?

PS: Aaaaalleeees Gute zum Geburtstag Nobbi ​


----------



## Celina'sPapa (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Meine Stimme hast du  Definitiv!!!


----------



## moe (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

uuuuääääääähhhhhh!?! 
alle ham se vor mir geburtstag.

aber dafür hab ich fast mit dem weihnachtsmann (der hat doch an weihnachten?) und dem typ mit den langen haaren und den birkenstock 
latschen zusammen.

naja, fast.
(okay, ich hab am 19. ich gebs ja zu...)


PS: alles gute nobbi!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> *Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
> *Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
> *Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
> *Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
> ...




Ach her je.....
Bei Deiner Qualifikation steht Dir ja ein Leitender Posten zu....

Einen direkten Chef gibt es nicht....wir machen Arbeitsteilung und ergänzen uns nach dem Motto:

*"Was der eine nicht schafft, läßt der andere liegen !" *


Wir müssten Dich also Dr. Jekyll nennen.... oder Mainboard Raucher....

Das mit der Multiplen Persönlichkeit hat natürlich Vorteile...

Du kann immer Sagen "Ich war`s nicht"....

Mfg​


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wir müssten Dich also Dr. Jekyll nennen.... oder Mainboard Raucher....​
> 
> 
> Das mit der Multiplen Persönlichkeit hat natürlich Vorteile...​
> ...


 
Wie wärs mit "Dr. Jekyll ohne Hyde"  Wobei "KondensatorenKiller" auch nicht schlecht wäre ^^

Und ja, die Persönlichkeiten haben echt Vorteile. Von dem Satz: "Ich wars nicht" habe ich in der Lehre oft genug Gebrauch von gemacht 

PS: Das Bild im Anhang ist das Clansymbol der Malkavianer aus dem PnP "Vampire - die Maskerade"


----------



## Nordice (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, nobbi 
feier schöön und trink nicht zu viel, damit du schneller wieder (fern-)modden kannst


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Dr. Jekyll ohne Hyde"  Wobei "KondensatorenKiller" auch nicht schlecht wäre ^^
> 
> Und ja, die Persönlichkeiten haben echt Vorteile. Von dem Satz: "Ich wars nicht" habe ich in der Lehre oft genug Gebrauch von gemacht
> 
> PS: Das Bild im Anhang ist das Clansymbol der Malkavianer aus dem PnP "Vampire - die Maskerade"



Dann passt aber auch " Ich war`s nicht..."

Schreib mal Godtake an, wegen Deinem Hintergrundwunsch...

Mfg


----------



## Intelfan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

okay... na dann... so was is ja immer praktisch, sagen zu können ich wars nicht... 

ABER: Wer war es der meine Weisheitszähne gemoddet hat? Ich kriege sie morgen operativ entfernt... Ich glaubs einfach nicht vor euch is einfach nix sicher .... Wem muss ich denn jez wieviel uaf welches konto im asuland überweisen?! hier wurde schon so viel genannt... da blick ich nich mehr durch 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## ole88 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmmm, die swiss bank ist unsere, und lässte lokal oder vollnarkose machen?


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
Wieso den nur 2?
*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
Ich sage nur soviel an einer LAN in 2 Tagen 3 MBs geschrottet
*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
Das verdammte Teil will nur leider davor immer abbrechen.
*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
Verkratzte -6 Dioptrinenbrille FTW!!!
*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
Gibt es etwas anderes als Chaos?
*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*
Das ist nunmal das schlimme am Leben eines Studenten

*Dann sind sie hier richtig!*

*Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?*

Nur 9 der 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen ich wäre verrückt, die 10 summt nur vor sich hin.

*Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.*

Einige Gründe die glaube für mich sprechen:

- 5 maliges Auseinander und Zusammenbauen eines Rechners bis zu der glorreichen Idee das Netzteil einzuschalten
- TFT aufstellen und ihm mit der Bohrmaschine, noch von festschrauben der Halterung, einen 5 cm langen Riss verpassen.
- Lüfterschaufeln im Betrieb abbrechen
- Durch Fahrlässigkeit beim Einstecken den Laptop an der FH die ganze Elektrik in 3 Vorlesungsräumen außer Gefecht setzten
- Bei meinem ersten PC denken das man das Gehäuse mit den Schrauben am Netzteil öffnet und damit CPU Mainboard und Grafikkarte zerlegt.
- "Für was bracht man Blitzableiter wenn man aus Kabeln in seinen Zimmer einen faradaischen Käfig bauen kann"
- Zu guter letzt sagt mein Nick auch schon alles über mich aus.

Das erste Bild ist mein Videoschnittrechner mit Profikühlung im Schnittbetrieb, auf dem 2. im Vervielfälltigungsmodus und zu guter letzt mein LAN PC der sich auf Teufel komme raus nicht mehr dazu überreden lies in einem Gehäuse zu booten.


----------



## ole88 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

unter solchen umständen würde auch ich nicht mehr arbeiten wollen und streiken


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Riesen Fanfare trötet extrem laut: TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT!!!!!!!!!

Die Antwort von PCGH:

*Hi,

Ich denke doch, dass wir direkt im neuen Jahr anfangen können mit dem Zusammenstellen. Aber vor Xmas schaffen wir das keinesfalls mehr,

Stay tuned, ich melde mich bald wieder 

Grüße, Thilo         * 



Es geht voran!

NobLorRos-Wir modden alles,ob ihr wollt oder nicht


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Riesen Fanfare trötet extrem laut: TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die Antwort von PCGH:
> 
> ...


 
Mein erstes Ich versteht den Zusammenhang nicht,
mein zweites kann es dem ersten nicht erklären,
wärend mein drittes in der Nase popelt und
meinem vierten im Grunde eh alles egal ist
sitz mein fünftes hier vor dem PC Bildschirm und sabbert vor sich hin.

Erklärung bitte


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey super, dann kanns ja richtig losgehen!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Ich versteht den Zusammenhang nicht,
> mein zweites kann es dem ersten nicht erklären,
> wärend mein drittes in der Nase popelt und
> meinem vierten im Grunde eh alles egal ist
> ...


 

Mhhhh, die Erklärung findest Du ein paar Seiten vorher...

Kurzfassung:

Wir wollen einen NobLorRos Mod in Gemeinschaftsproduktion machen, der der hier im Forum Verlost oder Versteigert wird...wir auch immer...

Und dafür möchten wir PCGH ins Boot holen...die sollen alles rausrücken, was so in der Ecke rumliegt und einstaubt...ob Aktuell oder nicht ist egal...

Das ganze wird dann hier im Forum in einem Tagebuch zur allgemeinen Belustitung Dokumentiert...macht mit Sicherheit furchtbar Spaß !!!


@nobbi

Das sind Super Nachrichten....

Ich freue mich auf das Projekt !!!!

Mfg


----------



## godtake (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey Leute, und wieder ist Wochenende und wieder will ich modden doch da...ein Fred...er rennt...er läuft...er stürmt...ein Fred wie ein Tsunami (jaja, okok die Mache ist geklaut...) und was kommt raus aus dem Fred? Statt Modden Profilbilchen basteln.....uiui...

Nr1: Clan Logo wird realisiert, hab da schon eine Idee und ich hoff, sie gefällt
Nr2: Bugsforever (die andere Schreibweise ist mir einfach zu umständlich, sry) Bei deiner Bewerbung....du bisch so was von genommen...unglaublich...ein Nr1 Muster Mitarbeiter...(außer einer von den anderen großen Noblorros hat was dagegen)

Bildchen mach ich heud auf d Nacht

*Dass mit Thilo find ich wirklich große Klasse!!*


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> LAN PC der sich auf Teufel komme raus nicht mehr dazu überreden lies in einem Gehäuse zu booten.


Hat der Platzangst?
Auch Computer sind nur menschlich......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hat der Platzangst?
> Auch Computer sind nur menschlich......


 

Vorallen sind Computer Weiblich....die Zicken auch öfters...

Mfg


----------



## moe (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*@**BuGz4eVeR: warum um alles in der welt klemmt in deinem schneiderechner ne packung taschentücher??

(wieso geht das ****** fettgedruckte nich weg?)
*


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



moe schrieb:


> *@**BuGz4eVeR: warum um alles in der welt klemmt in deinem schneiderechner ne packung taschentücher??
> 
> (wieso geht das ****** fettgedruckte nich weg?)
> *



Vielen Dank für die Stelle 

Das war als Abstandshalter für das Laufwerk, man muss improvisieren können. 

Das stimmt allerdings, ich weiß bis heute nicht wieso "sie" im Gehäuse nicht wollte. Nach dem Wechsel auf ein anderes Gehäuse lief "sie" wieder


----------



## Morytox (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hey geilomat das das mit dem moddingprojekt geht !
Also LED -Leiste ich komme oder sonstigen löt und friemelarbeiten !
Tipp ...w enn iohr schön mini viedeos macht dann mach ich auch nen schönen filmzusammenschnitt von npobloross xD <-- text gemoddet ^^Schneide nämlich auch noich gern dazu ^^

@bugz4ever ^^ da macht mir ja wer mit pannen konkurrenz ^^
@ MOE :  gleiche avafarbe ^^ ? cool


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Telegramm: Kann nicht viel Reden-Stop-Hab Frau kennengelernt-Stop-Keine Zeit-Stop-Jetzt Duschen dann zu ihr-Stop-Muss euch noch bilder von meiner heutigen errungenschaft zeigen-Stop-Telegramm ende.
Diese Nachricht wird sich in 2 minuten NobLorRoslike selbst zerstören...Biep,biep,bieeeeeep...

Seit 1999 nicht gereinigt! ​
Mal schauen was sich aus dieser Rarität schönes zaubern lässt...

Grüßle *FlugzeugeimBauch* Kero


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ kero: Hübsche Frau, ich hätte mir aber ne Jüngere gesucht... duckundwegrenn


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wo um alles in der Welt hast du diesen Höllenrechner ausgegraben?


----------



## Intelfan (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> hmmm, die swiss bank ist unsere, und lässte lokal oder vollnarkose machen?



ich hatte ne vollnarkose.. bin ich jetzt auch ziemlich froh drüber...

@ kero81
Wo hastn du dieses Schätzchen ausgebuddelt?! Sieht echt schick aus...  Ungefähr genauso dick wie mein Gesicht nach der OP 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Kero: in welches Museum biste da denn eingebrochen?
Also ich weiß nicht: nix gegen 'ne Frau - noch dazu 'ne hübsche.
Aber: die kann teurer werden als ein Computer......
Wenn de eine über hast: ich könnte eine brauchen (Frau; Computer habe ich genug!)

grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich nehm auch eine  

MfG


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Falls noch eine übrige sein sollte, würde ich auch noch gern eine nehmen.
Meine 14 Rechner reichen mir völlig aus.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mist !!!!

Ich darf nicht....

Bin Verheiratet und habe das Geld für die Scheidung noch nicht zusammen...

Dann muss ich wohl den Computer nehmen....

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So Freunde...

Der Papa verabschiedet sich jetzt aus dem verschneiten Mittelfranken in den wohlverdienten Urlaub, wo noch mehr Schnee liegt 

Macht mir keine Schande und vertretet mich würdig. 

Des Weiteren wäre es sehr wünshenswert, wenn mein Tagebuch beim Wiedereintreffen die 5 stellige Hit-Grenze geknackt hätte 

Machts gut...

...und fleissig weiter raten bei meinem Gewinnspiel


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, nun erst mal dienstlich:

@ BuGz4eVeR: Herzlich willkommen im größten offenen Thread für gestörte Menschen
Du hast es dir verdient

@ Rossimausespätzchen:

Da du ja nicht den ganzen tag im Hello Kitty-Thread hängst, hier mal ein weiteres Bild meiner Inspiration:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufrieden?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nobbiengelchen....

Oh ja...ich bin sehr zufrieden...

Sie ist echt Wunderhübsch und echt Süß...

Ist bestimmt auch sehr Flauschig...


Die beiden haben mich unter Kontrolle....

*Lilo....eine Findelkatze...**(wurde ausgesetzt )*

*Noch ganz klein....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heute*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Dann ist da noch Lara...*

*Noch ganz klein...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heute...Mein Sohn uns sein Wauwau...ein Herz und eine Seele
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Typische Szene bei uns...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​
​


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

WOW!
Leute, leute, für diese Frau würde ich alles Gled hergeben. Rosa Brille lässt grüssen... 

Ok, Rossi Pc geht an dich und der rest: Nix da, diese frau ist einmalig davon gibts nicht noch eine. Müsst selbst suchen...Lohnt sich!!!

Den Pc hab ich auf Montage vor dem sicheren Tod bewahrt, der Hausmeister hat seinen Keller geräumt und wollte ihn/sie (Keine Ahnung) Weg werfen. Werde mir erstmal in aller Ruhe einen Plan schmieden was mit ihm geschieht und dann gibts auch ein Tagebuch zu den umbauarbeiten. Grobe Planung steht aber schon:
- 140er Lüffi im Deckel
- 120er Lüffi hinten
- 140er Lüffi vorne
- Farbkombi: BETONGRAU mit zierstreifen(farbe der zs noch unklar)
- Name: Conctrete elephant

Liegt das nur an der rosa Brille oder komm ich grad bissl komisch rüber? Concrete Elephant hört sich ja schon komisch an. 
Concrete- eng. Beton (wegen der Farbe)
Elephant- genau so schwer wie ein Elefant

Grüßle *Wolkesieben* Kero


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Na, Keroschatzi, eifersüchtig ich bin. Erst für son staubgrauen Tower, dann auch noch für ne Frau....nene...das hätt ich nicht erwartet!!

Quatsch.

Ich freu mich für dich und drück dir die Daumen dass die gute nicht genoblorrost wurde und morgen schon wieder in die RMA muss


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer die fernmoddet wird entlassen.hoho...  Das Case ist garnicht mal so verkehrt. Die schubladen für die Lw´s gefallen mir so. Einziges Problem ist das ich mir ne Backplate basteln muss, das ja nix mit ATX su aktuell. Sollte aber machbar sein. Ich frag am Montag mal meinen lieblings scglosserbetrieb...

@Godihasi Ach komm, wird bleiben bei den Kosenamen ich hab mich da jetzt dran gewühnt und so kanns mir dann auch nicht passieren das ich die namen verwechsle. Nicht das ich einmal meine Freundin mit Godtake anspreche...


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> @Godihasi Ach komm, wird bleiben bei den Kosenamen ich hab mich da jetzt dran gewühnt und so kanns mir dann auch nicht passieren das ich die namen verwechsle. Nicht das ich einmal meine Freundin mit Godtake anspreche...



...autsch...

Hm, nun ja nun...also: Wieder mal ein Packerl Bilchen für euch Mehrfach- Persönlichkeiten.

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ne 5870 mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl wirklich ne Unerträglichkeit ist? argh...ich brauch n Gehörschutz...


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer von euch hat 2 Dichtungen an meiner WaKü gemoddet???
Ich musste sie zwei mal ablassen.... Ich bin echt sauer

Und für den der das war:
Ich weiss wo dein Haus wohnt


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Harr harr, der kero war s der kero wars!


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

^^ Ich schwöre dir ewige Knuddelnamentreue und du verpfeifst mich...pff... 
Mein Haus wohnt da wo mein PC schläft...  Apropos, ich geh dann nu auch mal schlafen. Gutz N8 Leute und schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Kero


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

und bald auch dein Frauchen? *duckundweg*...ach keroschatzi....du solltest einfach deine Rechnungen besser verstecken...

Hm...um so höher ich die 5870 takte um so niedriger werden die Ergebnisse im 3DMark...versteh ich ned. apropos: 850 -> 927 // 1200 -> 1285 (aktueller Stand)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> WOW!
> Leute, leute, für diese Frau würde ich alles Gled hergeben. Rosa Brille lässt grüssen...
> 
> Ok, Rossi Pc geht an dich und der rest: Nix da, diese frau ist einmalig davon gibts nicht noch eine. Müsst selbst suchen...Lohnt sich!!!
> ...




Man....

Hab ich ne lange Leitung....

Du bist frisch verliebt....Super Gratuliere...

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute...

Mfg


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hrhr...der Rossi wieder...ich glaub langsam fang ich an die Karte zu mögen...975 / 1305...hach...ich bin so aufgeregt, drum muss ich das hier rumschreiben....mein Schatzi ist leider schon vor 2 Stunden ins Bett, sonst müsst es die ertragen - Nu seid eben ihr dran *g*


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NobLorRos Top Secret:*
Moddingspionagebericht. Stop 
Nobbis ITX Projekt 2010 nimmt Formen an. Stop
Er ist völig durchgedreht, da er rosa PCs baut. Stop
Er backt Grafikkarten.Stop
Hier erste Mikrofilmbilder des neuen Gehäuses. Stop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und er baut auch Äxte in PCs. Stop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warnung, Projekt könnte 2010 zum Weltuntergangführen.Stop


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Der Tower hat echt etwas, lässt sich bestimmt etwas daraus machen.

Arbeite auch schon länger etwas aus, nur leider ist bei mir das sehr knapp. Scheiss Studentenleben


----------



## Mick Jogger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke sehr für diesen Einblick in die Zukunft !


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tüdelidüüü...der Nobbi hat noch eines meeeehr, da vergeht die Langweiiiile also auch nääächstes Jahr *jingleBells, jingleBells*


*PS: Bugs4ever: Dein Bild ist fai daaaa! *Siehe eine Seite vorher.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Cuuuhuuull...thx Goddi ^^ schaut klasse aus  Hoffentlich wird dein Bildproggi nie ferngemoddet. Aber du hast wahrscheinlich ne gute Firewall mit echtem Feuer


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nee, godtake hat alle Hardwareteile ohne Kühler, damit die Firewall noch wärmer wird


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm...hab ich nicht erzählt, dass ich hier direkt mit ner Decke über'm Lagerfeuer sitze und das alles hier per Rauchzeichen tippe? Lediglich meine Terrestrisch- Digitale- Thermo- Kamera am Großrechner vermag es dann, aus meinen Rauchzeichen wieder Posts zu machen. Und warum nur er? Na, weil ich so schnell Rauchzeichen machen kann....

Und JA, ich war grad wieder im Keller beim Lackieren....*pfft*


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hi ihr werdammten vollidioten  endlich unter gelcihgesinnten  könnt ihr mich uach aufehmen? leider bin ich viel zu faul und müde und zu fantasie arm um eine gescheite bewerbung auf die reihe zu bekommen aber ich hoffe euer firmenkonto ist noch so leer das ihr mich aufnehmen könnt. na ja ihr schuldet mir ja noch was wegen meinem konto was plötzlich lehr war. was habt ihr da denn gemacht? hätt ich echt nicht erwartet das ihr ne bank fernmodden könnt.

mfg hanzwurst_cfhr


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



hanzwurst_cfhr schrieb:


> hi ihr werdammten vollidioten  endlich unter gelcihgesinnten  könnt ihr mich uach aufehmen? leider bin ich viel zu faul und müde und zu fantasie arm um eine gescheite bewerbung auf die reihe zu bekommen aber ich hoffe euer firmenkonto ist noch so leer das ihr mich aufnehmen könnt. na ja ihr schuldet mir ja noch was wegen meinem konto was plötzlich lehr war. was habt ihr da denn gemacht? hätt ich echt nicht erwartet das ihr ne bank fernmodden könnt.
> 
> mfg hanzwurst_cfhr




Also...

Eine vernünftige Bewerbung mit Fail Beispielen ist Pflicht...wir nehmen doch nicht jeden....

Nachher stellt sich noch heraus Du kannst etwas...

Persönliche Anmerkung:


Bitte mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung schreiben....
Bitte Absätze nicht vergessen...
Dann kann man Dich besser verstehen...



Mal auf die Rechtschreibung achten....12 Fehler mit Groß und Kleinschreibung bedeutet: Setzen 6  (Es ist niemand Perfekt, aber einmal überlesen, bevor man Postet sollte wohl sein...es gibt auch Rechtschreibprogramme, die Deine Eingabe überprüft)
Mal auf die Sprache achten...*"VOLLIDIOTEN"* betrachte ich trotz Smily als Beleidigung....
Wir sind zwar hier in einem Forum und in der Rumpelkammer bei NoLorRos, aber ein gewisses Niveau sollte schon eingehalten werden.

Nicht Böse sein, ist halt meine Meinung.

Mfg


----------



## moe (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nana, hanzwurst_cfhr was ist das denn für ne ausdrucksweise? so geht das hier aber nicht.

@Rossi: sag mal was hast du deinem hund (das ist doch ein hund, oder?) denn da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ins futter getan??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

zu gross! aaaaaaaah


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*


Mehr kann ich nich sagen.


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wasn das für ne ratte^^^?


----------



## killer89 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich bin dagegen hanzwurst aufzunehmen, beleidigen lass ich mich net pfff... der bekommt erstmal  ne Briefbombe!

MfG


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

kannst ihm von mir eine mitschicken, mit pigs influenza


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



moe schrieb:


> nana, hanzwurst_cfhr was ist das denn für ne ausdrucksweise? so geht das hier aber nicht.
> 
> @Rossi: sag mal was hast du deinem hund (das ist doch ein hund, oder?) denn da ins futter getan??
> 
> ...




Ochhhhh menno...

Das ist ein Chihuahua ....auf dem Foto ist Sie erst 8 Wochen alt....

Ich gebe ja zu, eine Durchschnittliche Katze ist größer, dafür passt mein Wauwau in die Jackentasche....

Sie ist extrem Quirlig, nur am Toben und ist schneller als meine Katze...

Außerdem klaut sie alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist...Taschentücher., Stofftiere etc.

Mein Sohn hat Sie sich ausgesucht als unsere Tiffy mit 15 Jahren gestorben ist....mein Sohn hat seinen Hund sehr vermisst (Tut er heute noch....der Rest der Familie auch)

Die beiden sind ein tolles Team...spielen, toben, kuscheln....und Sie versteht sich spitze mit unserer Katze.....

Das war Tiffy....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das ist der Wauwau von meinen Eltern....Sunny ein mini Yorkshire...(wohnt eine Etage tiefer )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drei sind schon ein tolle Gespann....


Ich bin auch dafür hanswurst NICHT auf zu nehmen....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



hanzwurst_cfhr schrieb:


> hi ihr werdammten vollidioten  endlich unter gelcihgesinnten  könnt ihr mich uach aufehmen? leider bin ich viel zu faul und müde und zu fantasie arm um eine gescheite bewerbung auf die reihe zu bekommen aber ich hoffe euer firmenkonto ist noch so leer das ihr mich aufnehmen könnt. na ja ihr schuldet mir ja noch was wegen meinem konto was plötzlich lehr war. was habt ihr da denn gemacht? hätt ich echt nicht erwartet das ihr ne bank fernmodden könnt.
> 
> mfg hanzwurst_cfhr




Tjub, mai, was soll man dazu sagen? 
@Rossi /sign
Klar, hier herrscht Noblorros - aber versammeln sich nicht gerade hier die creativsten und würdigsten Köpfe dieses Forums?  *ui, stinkt das hier oder bin ich das?*

@hanzwurst: 
Option 1: Eine erbarmungswürdige Entschuldigung die zum Niederknien ist - dann eine handfeste Bewerbung
Option 2: Keine Anstellung in diesem ehrwürdigen Unternehmen.

Warum?
"Vollidiot" ist immer eine Beleidigung, ob mit, ohne oder gar keiner Ironie / Grinsen / Lächeln
Für die Art Humor die du gesucht hast gibt es Begriffe wie:
"Knachel" "Knallis" "Nasen" und wahrscheinlich noch etwa 200.000 je nach Mundart abweichende Begriffe- einfach aus einenader halten dann muss man sich auch nicht von mir so einen Sermon reinziehen 


@Team: Hm...ich denke darüber nach, die Telekom aufzukaufen...wer stimmt zu?  Passende Story gibts wenn ich mal 3min mehr Zeit hab.


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

telekom immer gerne dann brauch ich keine 200euro handy mehr zahlen^^

aso naja meine beiden dkater sind größer^^


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> @Team: Hm...ich denke darüber nach, die Telekom aufzukaufen...wer stimmt zu?  Passende Story gibts wenn ich mal 3min mehr Zeit hab.



Klar, wäre sofort dabei, dürfte ja sicherlich nicht all zu teuer werden


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2009)

*Telecom?*

Die Telekomiker?

Da fallen mir zwei Sachen ein:

hatten die nicht mal bei RTL 'ne eigene Sendung?
Wie heiß die noch gleich...
Kriegen NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter da dann Rabatt?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



moe schrieb:


> uuuuääääääähhhhhh!?!
> alle ham se vor mir geburtstag.
> 
> aber dafür hab ich fast mit dem weihnachtsmann (der hat doch an weihnachten?) und dem typ mit den langen haaren und den birkenstock
> ...




Hi Moe....

Jetzt hätte ich fast an Deine kleine Bemerkung nicht mehr gedacht.....

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag *


Feier schön, und alles Gute....

Mfg​


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> PS: Bugs4ever: Dein Bild ist fai daaaa! Siehe eine Seite vorher.



Klutten hat wohl mein Profil ferngemoddet, selbst wenn ich das alte Profilbild löschen und dann mein neues hochlade wird es nicht getauscht.

Wer hat sich vorher von euch an meinem Outlook zuschaffen gemacht?

@ Moe Von mir auch noch alles Gute, hau auf den Putz und lass es rocken


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Moe!


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Klutten hat wohl mein Profil ferngemoddet, selbst wenn ich das alte Profilbild löschen und dann mein neues hochlade wird es nicht getauscht.
> 
> *Wer hat sich vorher von euch an meinem Outlook zuschaffen gemacht?*
> 
> @ Moe Von mir auch noch alles Gute, hau auf den Putz und lass es rocken


Zu Punkt 1: Das Profilbild ist nicht gleich das Bild für deinen Nick 

zu Punkt 2: Das war wohl mein drittes Ich, das gerade im linken Hirnlappen Eisläuft. Denn im rechten ist Sommer und da schlürft grad Ich 2 und 3 Caipis. Ich Nummer drei hat Null Ahnung von Outlook, daher wurde der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gewählt  wie beim Strom *gg*


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wenn ich etwas fernmodde, dann sieht das so aus -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch1ller (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1: Das Profilbild ist nicht gleich das Bild für deinen Nick



Gröööhl... Das hab ich HEUTE auch gemerkt - weil ich mich jedesmal gewundert hab warum er bei mir ein Profilbild zeigt und nicht als Avatar 

Genauso was der "Glückwunsch zur Main" bedeutet  Was ein Tag... ^^
Also nochmals Danke @ all für die Glückwünsche..  Bin ja total perplex.


@moe Auch von mir ein   Lass es Krachen (aber ohne Noblorros)


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klutten: der ist einfach absolute Klasse!
Einfach Spitze!

Wenn der größer wäre, würd' ich den noch als Avatar nehmen!


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich glaub wenn man denn namen klutten schreibt im forum erscheint bei ihm im display n symbol, "name wurde erwähnt, name wurde erwähnt" und dann muss er natürlich nachschauen wer was worüber geschrieben hat, wahrscheinlich warsn böses wort^^


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jetzt hat es ja geklappt, hatte schon gedacht ich bin schon zum totalen Fachidioten geworden


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich glaub wenn man denn namen klutten schreibt im forum erscheint bei ihm im display n symbol, "name wurde erwähnt, name wurde erwähnt" und dann muss er natürlich nachschauen wer was worüber geschrieben hat, wahrscheinlich warsn böses wort^^



Das nennt man "Moderatorenlangstreckenkommunikationssystem". Aktuell in Version 2.3 das überstezt auch in 23 Sprachen plus Regionsbezogene Dialekte.
@Moe: Habby Burtzeltag!!!
@Team: Was ist denn nun mit einer Ts Sitzung? Würde ja schon gerne mal mit euch reden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas fernmodde, dann sieht das so aus ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist ja klasse...der muss dringend in die Smiley Liste übernommen werden....



ole88 schrieb:


> ich glaub wenn man denn namen klutten schreibt im forum erscheint bei ihm im display n symbol, "name wurde erwähnt, name wurde erwähnt" und dann muss er natürlich nachschauen wer was worüber geschrieben hat, wahrscheinlich warsn böses wort^^





Er spürt das wahrscheinlich im kleinen Zeh, wenn über Ihn gesprochen wird....



kero81 schrieb:


> Das nennt man "Moderatorenlangstreckenkommunikationssystem". Aktuell in Version 2.3 das überstezt auch in 23 Sprachen plus Regionsbezogene Dialekte.



Ich pack mich weg...

Ist kombiniert mit einer Warnlampe und einem Buzzer....

Die Warnlampe geht an, wenn sein Name erwähnt wird, und per Buzzer ist er sofort im dementsprechenden Thread....

Dann gibt es da noch vier Reaktionsknöpfe


User Streicheln
Noch mal durchgehen lassen
Auf die Patsche Händchen hauen
Ordentlich den Hintern versohlen....
Mfg


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Happy Birthday Du da!* 
_________

Hm...Klutten findet das aber beinahe jedesmal raus...schon crass. Aber toll dass er es immer wieder nicht lassen kann hier seinen Senf dazu zu geben.

TS / Skype sonst was bin ich dabei. Vollkommen irre und vertrottelt natürlisch.

So, zum Thema!
Wer hat meine Freundin ferngemoddet? Da soll sie sich einmal an der Kocharbeit beteiligen...Kartoffeln hobeln...da meine grundlegenden Multitasking- Fähigkeiten es nicht zu lassen gleichzeitig den Spinat umzurühren, die Eier anzubraten, die Zwiebeln zu schneiden, das Geschirr zu spülen und die Kartoffeln gleichermaßen zu schälen und in die Pfanne zu hobeln und da...noch nicht mal bei der 3. auch nicht bei der 2. *naaain* schon bei der ersten halben! Kartoffel ertönt ein druchdringendes

"Auaaaaaa"
gefolgt von einem zwecks jugendschutz nicht veröffentlichbaren, 6- minütigen Fluch und schon ist die wunderschöne Kartoffel versaut...rote Flecken...*auf meinen Kartoffeln!* 

Jaaa, ok, dazu kommen 1cm Schnitt im Daumen meiner Freundin (naain, sie hat nicht gefaked...)...aber...

*meine Kartoffeln!*

Leude, Leude, so was ist nicht witzig- beim Essen hat der Spaß ein Loch, damit das klar ist. Wer wars? Der kann sich gleich mal als entlassen betrachten!  Meine Kartoffeln zum Donnerwetter!

@Klutten: Ich will diesen wunderbaren Smiley in der offiziellen Liste! Der ist toll.​


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Test! *
Klutten

Hm, bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert...


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jemand hat nach mir gerufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godtake (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lol Rofl zusammenbrech!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> *Test! *
> Klutten
> 
> Hm, bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert...



Duck dich und renn weg


----------



## totovo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> *Test! *
> Klutten
> 
> Hm, bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert...





Klutten schrieb:


> Jemand hat nach mir gerufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist echt klasse!

Klutten?
wie heißt das Tool, dass dir verrät wenn dein Name gerufen wird?


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das ist kein Tool ...ich bin überall 

Response-Time < 1 Minute


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Klutten 
Sag mal, du bist ja schlimmer wie Batman wenn man ne Fledermaus in den Himmel leuchtet!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das ist kein Tool ...ich bin überall
> 
> Response-Time < 1 Minute



Du bist echt ein Hammer

Übernatürliche Fähigkeit oder?



kero81 schrieb:


> @ Klutten
> Sag mal, du bist ja schlimmer wie Batman wenn man ne Fledermaus in den Himmel leuchtet!



Klutten ist da mindestens 1000 Mal schneller als Batman


----------



## totovo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das ist kein Tool ...ich bin überall
> 
> Response-Time < 1 Minute



Oha, wirklich überall? Du hastst gut!

aber sag wie machst du das wirklich? hast du für jeden aktuellen Thread einen Tab im Browser offen? das muss ja, naja ähm...

*duck und weg*


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



totovo schrieb:


> Oha, wirklich überall? Du hastst gut!
> 
> aber sag wie machst du das wirklich? hast du für jeden aktuellen Thread einen Tab im Browser offen? das muss ja, naja ähm...
> 
> *duck und weg*



Klutten hat bestimmt ein Mulitmonitorsystem aus 10 21:9 Breitbild-TFTs


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

K-kein
l- laut
u- ungehört
t-tracker
t- tool
en- enabled

???


----------



## totovo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> K-kein
> l- laut
> u- ungehört
> t-tracker
> ...






ah das ist gut!

ich glaube das kann sein Tool noch nicht, wenn über ihn geredet wird!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich kann nicht mehr...

@Klutten

Du bist schon eine Wolke....bist überall gleichzeitig...

Kann es Sein das Du Dich Digitalisiert hast und direkt ins Forum eingespeist worden bist ???  

So wie Skynet bei Terminator ???

HUCH !!!

Habe ich gerade Dein Gesicht auf meinem Monitor gesehen ???

Mfg


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr...
> 
> @Klutten
> 
> ...



Ich krieg mich nicht mehr

Ich würde es eher mit Tron vergleichen, Klutten sitzt digital im PCGH-Webserver. Klingt richtig futuristisch, einfach genial.


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich bekomme immer einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenn mein Name hier im Forum geschrieben wird. ...und jetzt geht mir nicht weiter auf die Nerven, hocke mich nämlich jetzt mit einem Weizen vor die Glotze. ^^


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> [...] hocke mich nämlich jetzt mit einem Weizen vor die Glotze. ^^



Gute Idee, ich bin dann auch mal weg
Schönen Abend noch Jungs


----------



## totovo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oke *Klutten *wir werden dich bestimmt nicht weiter nerven...

Und nicht noch öfter *Klutten *schreiben, also deinen Namen *Klutten*, du weißt schon!

also *Klutten *viel spaß beim glotzen und trink nict zu viel *Klutten*!

Ich hoffe du bekommst jetzt nicht so viele Anrufe *Klutten*!


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

kluuuttteennnn, rofl ich wusste es er ist eingespeist worden im pcgh server, hmmm was passiert wohl wenn der gehackt wird? 



"serverhackenwillundwurmfrisstklutten"


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> kluuuttteennnn, rofl ich wusste es er ist eingespeist worden im pcgh server, hmmm was passiert wohl wenn der gehackt wird?
> 
> 
> 
> "serverhackenwillundwurmfrisstklutten"



Hast du 2012 gesehen?
Das ist erst der Anfangen wenn er gehackt wird


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ihr seid ja echt schlimmer wie die Werbung, die alle 30 Minuten eingeblendet wird. Moddet doch mal wieder zur Abwechslung was oder geht raus ...spielen.


----------



## totovo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Hast du 2012 gesehen?
> Das ist erst der Anfangen wenn er gehackt wird



ihr könnt ihn ja in den Film reinschneiden!
als den dicken Russen!


*um mein Leben renn*


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2009)

*Betr.: Klutten*

21:08 Uhr:


kero81 schrieb:


> *Test! *
> Klutten
> 
> Hm, bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert...



21:09 Uhr:


Klutten schrieb:


> Jemand hat nach mir gerufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*lieg-am-Boden-und-halt-den-Bauch-vor-Lachen*

Klutten: Du bist einfach Klasse!

Kannst aber ruhig verraten:


wo kriegste die tollen Smileys her?
wie kriegen wir die hier eingebunden?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Mr__47 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

^^ Hab ja wohl einiges verpasst xD Jaja die Schule raubt schon viel Zeit. Bitte erzählt jetzt nicht von eurer Arbeit. Also nicht von Noblorros 
Noblorros macht ihr ja so nebenbei

Frage: Kann man eigentlich mein Profilpic sehn?


----------



## totovo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Mr__47 schrieb:


> ^^ Hab ja wohl einiges verpasst xD Jaja die Schule raubt schon viel Zeit. Bitte erzählt jetzt nicht von eurer Arbeit. Also nicht von Noblorros
> Noblorros macht ihr ja so nebenbei
> 
> Frage: Kann man eigentlich mein Profilpic sehn?



nein...


----------



## Mr__47 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

********!!
wie krieg ich  denn hin, dass ,an es sieht? Habs zwardrin, hab aber nicht son tollen Button wie bei CB gesehen, womit ich es sichtbar mache...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Mr__47 schrieb:


> ********!!
> wie krieg ich  denn hin, dass ,an es sieht? Habs zwardrin, hab aber nicht son tollen Button wie bei CB gesehen, womit ich es sichtbar mache...



Benutzer Bild bearbeiten...NICHT Profilbild...

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

rofl, er is gemoddet deswegen hat das sein kontrollzentrum nimmer,


haha ja klutten wird eingebunden in 2012 als der russe, oder als denn kleinen chichiwauwau^^


----------



## totovo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> haha ja klutten wird eingebunden in 2012 als der russe, oder als denn kleinen chichiwauwau^^



ne der überlebt ja!


----------



## Mr__47 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*


okee habs gefunden xD
Habt wohl meinen Monitor gemoddet, dass er es nicht mehr anzeigt


----------



## computertod (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wer is hier eig. fürs DHL Modding zuständig?
will nur Vorsorgen...


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmmm da war doch was


----------



## Mr__47 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich glaube osama bin laden hat sich auch bei uns eingeloggt!
ich meine, wer um Himmels willen moddet die DHL Station mit Briefbomben ?


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LOOOOLLLL!!!!
Das ist ja nicht zum aushalten hier

So, danke fürs Mitarbeitermodding inkl. Geschenkgutschein:

Lieber Nobbi, alles Gute nachträglich und als Geschenk ein Mitarbeitermodding: Dein Kollege feiert heute krank!
Danke schön...

Aber erst mal (zu spät ich weiss...)
Lieber moe, alles Gute zum Geburtstag (nachträglich)!

Ich wollte ja erst gar nicht mehr an den Rechner, war ein harter Tag, aber da sah ich einen Suchscheinwerfer auf meiner Tastatur und ein Richtmikrofon aus der Moderatorenedition und den Rest eines eingeklemmten Umhanges in meinem DVD-Brenner: Superklutten war da! Wie immer überall gleichzeitig:
1. Klopapier weg wegen Doppelpost (stink...)
2. Bier alle (Moderatoreneigenbedarf)
3. Zwei DHL-Autos weg: Doppel-Post
4. Die heissen Zwillinge an der Strasse: Doppelpost

Nur einen hat er vergessen: Die depperten Olsen-Twins, dieser Doppelpost muss noch weg!

So, und nachher mache ich hoffentlich wieder mehr an meinen Kisten.


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mein PC ist Heute entgültig fertig geworden...
Und zum glück gab es Heute kein fernmodding....

Ein kleiner forgeschmack:

Mehr Bilder gibt es hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/76783-tagebuch-projekt-hypercool-11.html#post1365306




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ gamer 95: Schick geworden, weiter so!

*NobLorRos: Wir modden alles, auch uns selbst.

Selfmodding in Perfektion!
*
1. nobbi stellt sich ein Mini-ITX-System zusammen und möchte die verbaute Graka mit einen Xigmatek Battle Axe ausrüsten.
Gesagt, bestellt, gemoddet: Das Ding ist zu groß fürs Case

2. nobbi plant, seinen Thermaltake Gunmetal Orb ins neue Case einzubauen. Da kommt tobi 90 und präsentiert ihm *seinen* Gunmetal Orb: Beim Reinigen den Lüfter abgerissen...
Gelehriger Schüler in Punkto Selfmodding....
Ok, nobbi ist ja nett und gibt seinen Orb ab.
tobi 90 ist glücklich, nobbi hat nen CPU-Kühler weniger.

3. nobbi kriegt nen Anruf: Sein Kumpel sagt, dass er es schafft, seinen neuen Rechner Sonntag früh abzuholen. nobbi sagt auch zu.
Moment, Rechner? Sonntag? Heute? Dann sollte man ihn doch mal bauen...
Gesagt, gebaut, zu laut....Der Thermaltake Heatpipe Kühler wird vom Mainboard nicht Drehzahlgesteuert.... Wo waren nochmal die guten alten Boxed-Kühler???? Um 2.30 Uhr war der Rechner dann auch fertig und leiser, trotz Boxed. Und gerade installiert XP sein SP 3 Ob es jemals fertig wird???

Selfmodding in Perfektion: nobbi77....


----------



## kero81 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Achso, deshalb Nachtschicht.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

sehr fein hast du das gemacht^^

so ich werd wohl mal pennen gehen, und wehe morgen wird mein plätzchenbacken gemoddet


----------



## kero81 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gutz N8 ich geh nu auch mal...


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Guten Morrrgen!


computertod schrieb:


> wer is hier eig. fürs DHL Modding zuständig?
> will nur Vorsorgen...


Könnte sein: ich!
Warum?

Versuch(t)e gerade (erfolglos) mein eigenes Paket in die Packstation zu bekommen.
​ Da hast Du leider Probleme: könnte sein, dass ich dabei das eine oder andere (oder viele andere) Pakete - äähhhm - vermoddet habe.
Sind dann in Timbuktu (gibt es da überhaupt Weihnachten?) als Weihnachtsgeschenke gelandet......

Rücksendung erfolgt dann am 31.02. ......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Guten Morrrgen!
> 
> Könnte sein: ich!
> Warum?
> ...



Gut das mein letztes Teil per GLS kommt, das muss nämlich noch bis zum Fest bei mir ankommen  und wehe einer von euch moddet GLS, dann werde ich böse.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sorry, für GLS bin ich nicht zuständig: seit einigen Monaten trauen die sich nicht mehr in meine Nähe: da war mal was.......

Wer war noch gleich für GLS zuständig........ Rossi? ---- Rossi!!!! ---- Rossi?!?! ---- Rossi ---- Rossi - wo bist Du??!
Hallllooooooooooo


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Mann.....*

Jetzt bin ich Taub....

Hat jemand nach mir geschrien ????

Mhhhhh GLS ???

*Gut...wird wie gewünscht Ferngemoddet....*

Mfg


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Mann.....*
> 
> Jetzt bin ich Taub....
> 
> ...



Wehe!!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Mann.....*
> 
> Jetzt bin ich Taub....


Gar nix bist Du!

Warte erstmal ab, bis Du mich hast Singen hören........
Erinnerst Du Dich an den 11. September?
Das war ein Kumpel - und der singt besser als ich..........


----------



## killer89 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Maaan?!?
Wer von euch hat mich ferngemoddet? Ich find die Aufzeichnungen für mein Berichtsheft nicht und n halbes Jahr ausm Kopf rekapitulieren ist nicht grad leicht... 
Also wers nicht war, tritt nen Schritt zurück!


----------



## axel25 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, hier mal meine Bewerbung.
Ich bin gut im Software-Modden, so gut, das mich meine Mutter meines Administrator-Accounts auf ihrem PC beraubt hat, damit ich ihr Windows nicht abschieße. Ich bringe sogar Macs zum abstürzen.
*

Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

*Zwei was?
*
Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?

*Das schon, aber älter als 7 Monate wird sie im Schnitt nicht
*
Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
*
Nö, wie so sollte ich,da fräßt man ein Loch rein und fertig*

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?

*Wie soll ich den bei meinem Zimmer was sehen?
*
Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

*Ich dachte, das nennt man moderne Kunst
*
Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*
Ich Schüler, nix Hartz IV

*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

*Navi bitte.
* 
Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?

*Sind um die 12 auch in Ordnung?
* 
Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.

*Ich dachte, man meißelt Nachrichten in Stein ein und wartet

Gruß Axel.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

unser kriegsminister hat aber ne feine bewerbung gemacht^^

also mit 12 personen super da kann man schon mal paar mitarbeiter einsparen


----------



## axel25 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, und was sagen die Chefs, oder bist du ein Chef. (Chaos).


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich bin ein chaos chef^^ ich modde das sleeve fern, aber rossi oder einer der anderen chaoten ist für die bewerbungen zuständig, aber meinetwegen biste dabei bzw. meine stimme haste


----------



## killer89 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Meine auch, haben wir wenigstens nen Verteidigungsminister gegen andere Planeten bei unseren Weltherrschaftsplänen 

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Meine auch, auch wenn man als Praktikant nicht viel mitspracherecht hat


----------



## godtake (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jawoll, Sir, Yes, Sir, sind dabei, Sir.
Ist ja klar, auch der Untertitel ist damit klar.
In wie weit sich dein Aufgabenbereich dann auf das Beballern erschließt ist dagegen weiterhin unklar  oooh, der war schlecht.

Auf jeden Fall kannst du gleich mal die feindliche Übernahme der Deutschen Telekom einleiten. 


Ach so, ja, Test, Test: Klutten?


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



> Ach so, ja, Test, Test: Klutten?



Was ist denn nu schon wieder?


----------



## godtake (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Du hast uns noch nicht gesagt, ob wir deine tollen Smileys bekommen!

PS: ROFL


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die sind in einem meiner allgemeinen Profilalben. Ansonsten einfach mal bei Google "Smiley" eingeben, denn so habe ich sie gestern gefunden.


----------



## godtake (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmm, schade. Die wären toll als PCGH-X Standard gewesen, aber macht ja nix. Will auch gar nicht länger stören.

*außerdemkannichnichtmehrtippenweilmeinbauchsowehtutundichlauterkomischeswasserimaugehab*


----------



## killer89 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Leute, wir haben fast die 1000 Posts hier geknackt 

MfG


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hey na dann wer macht die 1000?


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Klutten: Du lässt aber schwer nach: 6 Minuten!
Ist Dein Radar ferngemoddet?
@Killer: wat macht dat schon?
Wir wollen auf die Main!
oder wenigstens die meisten Hits hier!
(Nummer 2 hatten wir ja schon....)



godtake schrieb:


> *außerdemkannichnichtmehrtippenweilmeinbauchsowehtutundichlauterkomischeswasserimaugehab*



Ich sage es nicht nochmal: die Zwiebeln weder roh essen noch selber schälen!


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich sagte doch das ich da was machen werde^^


----------



## godtake (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Will ich doch mal meinen. 

Apropos: Was ist dumm?

Wenn man seinen DVD- Brenner lackiert und frisch lackiert gleich mal umwirft und auf den alten Lack in 10 Farben draufwirft

Was ist dümmer? 

Wenn man seinen DVD- Brenner nach erneutem abschleifen neu lackiert und dann feststellt dass man a) Lacknasen geschaffen hat und b) genau sieht, wo der alte Lack abgeschliffen wurde

Was ist Godtake?

Wenn man das feststellt und aus lauter Frust das Ding gleich nochmal anstubst und wiederum auf den alten Lack wirft.

So geschehen vor 15min.....


----------



## killer89 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

999 ich geb einen aus 
und klar, wir wollen auf Platz 1 ^^ aaaaber dafür müssen wir dem Volk was bieten  

BTW: ich bin dafür die Telekom zu übernehmen, die haben unsere Unternehmensphilosopie schon verinnerlicht 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

godtake: solange Du den Brenner nicht von Innen lackierst......
hat da jemand sein Fernmodding doch an Mitgliedern ausprobiert?


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

verdammt ich war zu langsam dafür hab ich jetzt 1001 nächte für mich


----------



## godtake (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ach...man lackiert die Dinger außen? Aber ich hab doch auch mein Gehäuse innen....wie...außen- innen...OH GOTT!


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Schick' her dat Ding: ich Regel' das dann.......
Der Eumel hat garantiert nie wieder einen Lesefehler........

DVD-Brenner hatte ich noch nich......



ole88 schrieb:


> verdammt ich war zu langsam dafür hab ich jetzt 1001 nächte für mich


@Ole: wie meinst Du dat denn nu?
Hab' ich was verpasst?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

naja schau mal auf die post anzahl, du hast die 1000er geknackt dafür hab ich aber die eintausendundeinsnächte^^


----------



## kero81 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Klutten

 Einfach Hammer. Gibs zu, du bist Batman!!!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Richtig dumm: Einen nicht printable-Rohling benutzen anstatt eines printable.
2 Stunden lang die Soße aus dem Brenner gewischt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich probiere das jetzt auch mal...

*Klutten ???*

*Willst Du nicht auch freier Mitarbeiter werden ???
*

So....

Sonst ist irgendwie mein ganzer Tag Ferngemoddet worden....

Nicht nur, das mir schon den ganzen Tag alles weht tut und ich ein Kratzen im Hals habe...

Nein...mein Sohn hat schon seit 2 Tagen leichtes Fieber....und heute wurde es ganz schlimm....

Das man da gar keine Ruhe hat ist doch wohl klar....

Auf Rat unseres Kinderarztes, der leider 100 KM weg war, sind wir im größten Schneegestöber mit Sturmböen bei -10 Grad die 28 KM bis ins Kinderkrankenhaus gefahren....

Na ja, mein Kleiner hat ne eitrige Mandelentzündung....ich hatte schon schlimmeres befürchtet....(Schweinegrippe ???)

Bei unserem Auto kann man nicht mehr erkennen, was es für eine Marke ist....Das Heck ist komplett in einer Weißen Schicht aus Eis und Schnee verschwunden....selbst der Heckwischer vereiste während der Fahrt und wischte mehr oder weniger noch....die Seiten Scheiben sind eingefroren....

Als Trostpflaster für meinen Frechdachs haben wir noch 10min bei McDonalds angehalten um ein Happy Meal mit zu nehmen....schon war die Frontscheibe unter einer Eisschicht verschwunden....

Ist mir auch alles egal, Hauptsche meinem kleinen geht es bald wieder Besser....

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

gute Besserung 

Mein Fiat Punto ist seit gestern ein Tiefkühlschrank auf 4 Rädern. Der Lüfter meine Heizung ist defekt und ich kann nur noch durch schnelles Fahren Luft reinpusten.
Da das aber bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen "leicht" suizidal ist, muss ich frieren -.-

Wer für den fernmod-defekt verantwortlich ist, bekommt von mir einen gratis Flug nach Sibirien, wo er dann bei -47°C nackt in einem See baden darf...mit Schwimmflügeln aus BETON! -.-


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

"pfeifundhändeindiehosentaschensteckeundganzschnellweglaufe"

ich wars nicht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> gute Besserung
> 
> Mein Fiat Punto ist seit gestern ein Tiefkühlschrank auf 4 Rädern. Der Lüfter meine Heizung ist defekt und ich kann nur noch durch schnelles Fahren Luft reinpusten.
> Da das aber bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen "leicht" suizidal ist, muss ich frieren -.-
> ...




Danke...

Hast Du mal Deine 5 ICHS befragt....ich meine nur, nicht das die sich uneinig waren und sich aus versehen selbst gemoddet haben...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huhu!
Mann, ich seh heute irgendwie alles rosa, woran das wohl liegt?

Juhu! Über 1000 Beiträge und alle mit sinkendem Niveau!
Hervorragend!

Und an unseren Kriegsminister: Herzlich willkommen!

@ Rossimausibärchen: Gute Besserung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ MalkavianChild85: Warum fährst du auch ein Auto mit serienmässigem Fernmodding? 
Fiat: Fehler in allen Teilen.

Was heisst NobLorRos auf italienisch?
Fiat! duckundwegrenn
Ahh, da ist es wieder! Hilfe! Nehmt das weg!!!!

Puh, Danke!

@ godtake:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 duckundwegrenn

Ups, fast 20000 hits....Na, das schaffen wir heute doch wohl noch, oder?


----------



## godtake (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oioioi....ich mag diesen Fred...der Counter zum gaaanz gaaaanz großen Lemming- Update ist auch am Ticken. 53 von 200MB - ARGH! Und das obwohl ich morgen aufstehen soll. Ich glaub ich brauch erst mal Kaffee.

Hey! Was ist mit der Schrift? Ja,wie, wo? Zefünferle?


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jep, scheint durch Kitty-Mania ansteckend zu sein.....


----------



## godtake (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gott, können sich 200MB lang hinziehen! Aber nun ist es da,....das Lemming-Film-Festival!


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossi: gute Besserung an deinen Kleinen!
Nächstes mal Drive in ne?^^

Ach, wie ich mich freue, heut die olle Silberfolie nich mit, da darf ich heut Abend wieder Kratzen  

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Rossi: gute Besserung für den Kleinen.
Frage: nachdem die Kleine von ihrem Papa für die QS verantwortlich zeichnet, wat macht Deiner?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Der Kleine dremelt, der Hund lackiert und die Katze übernimmt die Mod-Planung
Rossis Job: Tiere füttern und Katzenklo reinigen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Der Kleine dremelt, der Hund lackiert und die Katze übernimmt die Mod-Planung
> Rossis Job: Tiere füttern und Katzenklo reinigen


 

Woher weißt Du das ???

Ist hier irgendwo ne Kamera versteckt ???

Du warst doch noch gar nicht bei mir zu Hause....


Nee....mal im Ernst...mein kleiner hilft ein bischen mit....und Hund und Katze passen auf, das ich das auch ordentlich mache...wenn nicht gibt es keine Schmuser mehr...

Mmmhhhhh...

Wenn ich *KLUTTEN* rufe, passiert nichts...ich glaub er mag mich nicht...


Sorry....ich bin im Moment nicht gut drauf...fals ich komisch schreibe, nicht ernst nehmen....

Mein kleiner will die Medikamente nicht nehmen will und auch nichts trinken....ich mache mir echt große Sorgen...sitze hier auf der Arbeit und kann von hier nichts machen...das Leben ist manchmal echt Sch***...


Mfg


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossi  Gute gute Besserung für deinen Kleinen, das wird schon wieder werden.

Klutten mag dich wohl nicht mehr, was hast du mit ihm angestellt?


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm... Mandelentzündung is nich schön... kenn ich nur zu gut 

Ach ja, mal sehen, obs bei mir klappt: KLUTTEN!

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossi:
Von mir auch Gute besserung an den Kleinen.. Ich kenne Mandelentzündungen nur zu gut.. Meine sind weg 

Ich glaube ihr habt den guten Klutten etwas zu sehr genervt und er plant fieberhaft seine Rache an euch


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jeder eine Woche einen neuen Benutzertitel: "Gesperrt" 

MfG


----------



## axel25 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich habe ihn nicht gemoddet
Äh, naja, kann sein das ich das Radar...  aber nicht ihn persönlich.
K_L_U_T_T_E_N.


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...jetzt reichts aber. Wer möchte eine von diesen lustigen bunten Karten haben? ^^


----------



## axel25 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Meinst so eine gelbe, oder doch die Rote.

@Klutten: Hattest du im Sommer nicht ein anderes Benutzerbild?
Und an Ostern noch ein besonderes?


----------



## Kaspar (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich nehm die Sammelbox 

Ne Spaß bei seite! Wer hat meine HoH.de Bestellung Ferngemoddet ?

Zitat HoH.de:
Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

Sie haben bei uns folgenden Artikel bestellt: 
AMD Athlon II X2 235e 2x 2.70GHz boxed 

Wir bedauern sehr Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass sich die Lieferung des
Artikels leider noch etwas verzögern wird. Uns wurde der 22.12.2009 als
neuer, fester und gesicherter Termin mitgeteilt. Wir sind natürlich bestrebt
die Wartezeit so gering wie möglich zu halten. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Für Rückfragen stehen wir jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Ihr hoh.de Kundenservice 
www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware

Danke sollte eig vor Weihnachten kommen weil wenn mein bor nen PC zu weihnachten bekommt sollte der auch am 24.12 unterm baum liegen 

Mfg Kaspar

PS: Euch allen ein Frohes Fest und nen Guten Rutsch


----------



## axel25 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tja, tilmans bestellung wurde zu früh abgeschickt (falscher RAM), Leute, wir könnens nur richtig machen. 
@Kaspar: Ich wars nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Och neee wer hat meine Datenträger Verwaltung frengemoddet. Ich hab grad meine Komplette Spiele und Backup Patition über den jordan geschickt.


----------



## Kaspar (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ouch du tuhst mir leid


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So wild ist es auch wieder nicht.
Ich muss nur meine Spiele neu installieren/ reperatur installieren ich hab ja ein Back up vom Back up.
Sollte man anlegen wenn man öfters von NobLorRos heim gesucht wird.

Edit: Jetzt muss ich halt 75 GB durch die USB Leitung quetschen.


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja klutten als osterhasi is total witzig, 

hoff deinem sohnemann gehts bald besser einfach gut zureden das er die medis nehmen tut, wünsch ihm gute besserung.


----------



## Milkyway (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Kaum baut man sich nen neuen PC zusammen (Mit samt einer HD5850-jedenfals sieht meine 8500GT im Traum schon so aus ) darf man 20 Seiten nachlesen, und feststellen das man bei der NobLorRos Pc planung wieder vergessen wurde   

@Rossi: Wünsche ihm auch Gutebesserrung 

@Nobbi und Moe: Alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## godtake (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gute Besserung auch von mir!
Und nachdem wir ja auch eigentlich alle furchtbar nett sind, hilft das sicher auch...irgendwann...


----------



## axel25 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Stimmt ja, gute Besserung an den Sohn


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Über 20.000 Hits!
Wieviele waren es in der Top 10?

Los, fernmodden, wir brauchen mehr Blödsinn, ähhhh, Posts!


----------



## axel25 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, wir könnten das zählen anfangen...
Oder du könntest eine Geschichte erzählen(erf...?)...


----------



## de_oli (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Über 20.000 Hits!
> Wieviele waren es in der Top 10?
> 
> Los, fernmodden, wir brauchen mehr Blödsinn, ähhhh, Posts!




ich muss meinem ruf gerecht werden und fragen wo dieser  counter ist ?


----------



## axel25 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wie wärs mit am Ende des Universums nochmal 2 Lichtjahre geradeaus, dann in die s-Kurve, scharf links, den Abzweig nach Dimesion 5 nehmen schon hast du ihn gefunden.
Ist das was sich der Direktor mit Blöds... Modding vorstellt?


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@NobLorRos: Ich fahre halt einen Noblorros Firmenwagen (Fiat)  Seit doch froh ^^ So mach ich täglich Werbung. 

Morgen fahr ich aber zu einem Bekannten in die Tochterfirma (Opel )


----------



## de_oli (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

bitte richtige antworten nich antworten für schwerverständliche


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Der "Counter" für die Hits steht rechts neben den "Antworten"  Augen auf im Forumsverkehr


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

und schon wieer 40 posts mehr^^


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Irgendwie bin ich heute Abend recht faul, habe selber keine Verkaufsthreads im Marktplatz eröffnet, sondern nur Leute gesucht, die mein Zeug gebrauchen könnten....
Jaja, Nobbi braucht Platz.

Ich muss morgen mal Inventur machen und alles Überflüssige rausschmeißen...

Dann kommt der große NobLoRos-Flohmarkt

Und wenn einer 3 Mios Lüfter sucht, ein Intel 915 Board von MSI und nen Seitendeckel von einem CM 690 inkl. Lüfter ohne Window....
Ups, nein, kommt in den Verhöker-Fred 

Auf jeden fall hat sich im Laufer der Zeit eine Menge Kram angesammelt....

Warum ich euch das erzähle????
Hmmm, warum erzähle ich euch das alles?
Alzheimer?
Schleichwerbung?


----------



## godtake (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hätte noch n grob modifizierten Waterblocks Acetal black für ne 4870 im Angeb...axo...is nicht der Verkaufsfred hier? verdammt...


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich hab grade auch so bissi was über


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmm, meint ihr, wir könnten einen NobLorRos-Verkaufsthreaderöffnen, wo all unsere Mitarbeiter ihr Zeug verkaufen können?

*Ich wüsste wen wir da fragen könnten: Wunderlampe reib....KLUTTEN!!!!!

Was sagt dein Radar, wenn wir einen NobLorRos-Verkaufsthread eröffnen wollen, wo unsere Mitarbeiter ihr Zeug verkaufen ???

Also, einer von uns macht ihn auf und wir posten alle unsere Restbestände???
Oder dürfen wir ihn in der Rumpelkammer aufmachen?
oder kaufst du uns einfach alles ab und eröffnest einen Verkaufsthread???*

LG

Nobbi

So, nun bin ich mal gespannt....


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also das beste wär er würde alles uns abkaufen



wie siehtsn eigentlich mit thilo aus?


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das hätte schon etwas, habe zwar im Moment gerade nichts. Kann mich so schlecht von meinen Schätzen trennen.
Ist aber immer von Vorteil.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ ole88: Thilo sagte das er sich im neuen jahr meldet, sie schauen aber langsam, was wohl zusammengestellt werden kann, sehr positive Antwort,hatte ich aber doch gepostet??? Oder nicht? Oder doch? Was habe ich gesagt?


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

NEIN HAST DU NICHT GESAGT^^

ok dann hama ja shon mal zwei zusagen, zweihirn hat sich ja hier noch nicht gemeldet hab aber trotzdem die zusage per mail


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ ole88:
Doch, Post 875, sogar mit Fanfare!
TRÖÖÖÖT!!!


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

aso lol ja ka is wohl untergegangen


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Ole88
1. Noblorros-regel: Nobbi hat immer recht
2. Noblorros-regel: Hat Nobbi einmal nicht recht, tritt automatisch regel 1 in Kraft


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So und wenn alles gut geht, werde ich heute Nacht wieder Katzenpapa
GN8! Ich muss an die Wurfkiste!


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

na dann viel spaß dabei bin froh das meie beiden endlich mal pennen


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Wuppertaler Bahnhofsblatt*

Wie unsere Redaktion aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfuhr, sollen in der Nacht vom 20. zum 21.12. im Raum Wuppertal einige Zugbegleiter der DB dem gezielten Fernmodding der berüchtigten Fa. Nolorros zum Opfer gefallen sein.

Nachdem bereits Mitglieder dieser Organisation die Abfahrt des IC 2022 im Großraum Frankfurt durch Verformung diverser Computerteile um 1 Stunde verzögerte, wurde das Begleitpersonal ab Köln mit gezielten Fehlinfomationen versorgt, die ungefiltert an die Fahrgäste weitergegeben wurden. Weiterhin wurde die Sitzplatzreservierungsanzeige zerstört und ein Wagon gleich komplett entfernt.

Unser Informant hat jedoch ohne größere Kämpfe zügig seinen zugesicherten Sitzplatz erreicht.

Zunächst hatte das Personalmodding durch Fehlinformationen offenbar nur geringe Auswirkungen auf die Fahrgäste _(Anm. der Redaktion: der Zug hat 60 Min. Verspätung es ist 19:10 Uhr)._

Durchsage am Bahnsteig: "Der auf Gleis 5 stehende intercity ist für den Nahverkehr freigegeben."

Der Zug wird voll.
19:12 Durchsage im Zug: "Dieser Zug hält nicht vor Dortmund, ich wiederhole, dieser Zug hälkt nicht in ... und fährt durch bis Dortmund." Danach nochmal in englisch.

Der Zug wird leer.

19:15 Mit nur 65 Min. Verspätung geht es los und unser Informant freut sich, weil der Zug bis Dortmund jetzt ganz viel Verspätung aufholt.

19:40 Durchsage:"Wir halten in Kürze außerplanmäßig in Wuppertal."

19:50 Strecke vor uns ist aufgrund... auf unbestimmte Zeit gesperrt.

Informant hat Bahnerfahrung, rechnet mit mindestens ein bis zwei Stunden Wartezeit und geht erst einmal Rauchen. Tafel Schokolade, Getränk und die geliebte Pecanusstasche vom Bahnhofsbäcker sind im Rucksack. Die Versorgung ist gesichert.

20:15 Durchsage:"Fahrgäste, die zurück nach Köln möchten,können den Zug auf Gleis..."

Angebot klingt verlockend, zurück zur Süßen oder morgen arbeiten. Informant entscheidet sich dummerweise fürs Arbeiten.

20:45 Es wird voller. Auf dem Nachbargleis hält ein ICE nach Hanover.

20:50 Durchsage: "Strecke ist immer noch gesperrt. Fahrgäste mit Ziel Hagen können den Zug auf Gleis 5 nach Hagen nehmen."

_Anmerkung der Redaktion: Zug fährt planmäßig Köln, Düsseldorf, Essen... aber niemals Hagen._

21:15 Durchsage: "Strecke ist immer noch gesperrt. Fahrgäste mit Ziel Dortmund können den Zug auf Gleis 5 nach Dortmund nehmen."
Hektisches treiben beginnt, Fahrgäste verlassen fluchtartig den Zug und stürmen richtung Gleis 5.

21:16 Durchsage: "Der Zug nach Dortmund ist weg."

Die Fahrgäste kommen langsam zurück.

An den Tischplätzen haben sich Kinder mit anderen Fahrgästen zusammengetan und spielen UNO. Vor dem Fenster joggen Mutter und Tochter das 3. Mal den Zug entlang. Wetten über die Rundenzeiten werden nach dem 5. Mal abgeschlossen. Informant geht rauchen.

21:50 Durchsage:"Die Strecke wird in Kürze wieder freigegeben. Der auf dem Gleis gegenüber stehende ICE nach Hanover wird vor unserem zug nach Dortmund fahren. Fahrgäste mit Fahrtziel Dortmund können den ..."

Erneutes hektisches Treiben im IC 2022. Ein großer Teil der Fahrgäste verlässt den Zug. Kaum sind die Fahrgäste umgestiegen, ertönt ein Pfiff und die Türen des IC 2022 klappen zu. Er darf doch als Erster fahren. Wütende Blickeaus dem ICE, teilweise sogar drohende Fäuste der umgestiegenen Fahrgäste folgten.

In Dortmund angekommen verzögert sich die Weiterfahrt wegen eines Arzteinsatzes um weitere 15 Minuten. 

Der uns folgende ICE nach Hanover kam auch in Dortmund an. Es soll zu tumultartigen Scenen gekommen sein, als einige Fahrgäste des ICE den IC 2022 stürmen wollten um sich mit dem Personal "mal zu unterhalten". 

Ohne weitere Zwischenfälle fuhr der Zug um 1:45 Uhr, mit 3,5 Std. Verspätung, in Hamburg ein. Unser Informant zahlte noch 16,- Euro fürs Taxi und soll vorm Einschlafen noch schallend gelacht haben, als er in einem Support-Shop las.


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich brech zam vor lachen solche erlebnisse hatte ich zu meiner bahnfahr zeit auch und es hat sich nichts geändert ich kann nich mehr, zuuuu geil, danke für die information informant. geiiil


----------



## Kaspar (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke echt geil so kann ich entspannt schlafen gehen


----------



## NCphalon (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Darf ich auch bei euch rein? 

Qualifikationsnachweis: Hab es immernochnet geschafft en Tagebuch zu schreiben^^


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Schrauberpoi
Kennst du eigentlich schon die neue Homepage der Bahn?
2-late.de - Informationen zum Thema 2 late.Diese Website steht zum Verkauf!


< Was, die seite gibts wirklich??? LOL Ich meinte www.   2-late .de


----------



## killer89 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Schrauberopi: und passend drunter der Link: Schrauberopis Traum 
Ich kenns echt nur zu gut, zum Glück nicht quer durch die Republik.

@ NCphalon: eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung mittels Bewerbungsformular muss schon her! So einfach ist das auch nicht 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!


Schrauberopi schrieb:


> *Wuppertaler Bahnhofsblatt*
> (...)
> In Dortmund angekommen verzögert sich die Weiterfahrt wegen eines Arzteinsatzes um weitere 15 Minuten.
> 
> ...



Solche Szenen kenne ich zur Genüge - aus der Zeit, wo ich noch je 28 Minuten (reine Fahrzeit...) täglich (!) von Duisburg nach Neuss zur Arbeit mit dem RE gefahren bin.
Das kostete mich im Schnitt täglich zwei Stunden......
Was meinst Du, warum ich nun in Neuss wohne?

Die Bahn braucht eben immer noch zwei Stunden um einen 60-Minuten-Fahrplan abzuarbeiten.....


Hat immer noch keiner 'ne Idee, wofür "DB AG" steht?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich müsste mal meine Frau fragen, die hat 2 Jahre bei der Bahn im Trainee Programm gearbeitet in Frankfurt  

Aber ich tippe mal auf: DauerBetrieblos AG" ^^


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Könnte auch für *D*enken*B*elastet stehten


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nee, *D*a *B*leiben......


----------



## de_oli (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

mir fällt dazu nichts ein ich war zu faul zum lesen von der geschichte


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Malkavian: die Idee ist gut; den kannte ich noch nicht!

Will Euch mal nicht auf die Folter spannen: *D*ie *B*löden - *a*lle *G*esund!

Nach dem, was ich gerade aus Berlin von meiner ehemaligen Firma (S-Bahn-Berlin GmbH) erfahren habe, trifft das auch völlig zu!

Und ich bin froh, dass ich Ohren habe!

Eh' ich's vergesse: ich war heute bei Atelco, noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten besorgen.
Dabei habe ich auch eine Kiste mit Material zum Modden abgestaubt........

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*ANFRAGE von THILO!!!!!

Hi Nobbi,

mal was ganz Anderes: Wie kam es eigentlich zu NobLorRos? Die Entstehung und den Zweck habe ich nie mitbekommen. 

Grüße, Thilo         * 

Ok, dann schreiben wir mal unsere Geschichte
Bitte Vorschläge und schön humoristisch


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Schreib ihm doch einfach wie es war, das ist schon humoristisch genug!  Einen tieferen Sinn hat das hier ja eh nicht...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Hyper Schnäppchen !!!!*

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4890 Grafikkarte Lite Retail: Amazon.de: Elektronik
​Dem Link folgen....ne *4890 für 7,74 Euro....*

Ich habe es mal versucht und habe eine Rückbestätiung von Amazon über 7,74 + 5,70 Versand....

Kann ja nur ein Versehen sein....mal schauen was passiert 

Mfg​


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

thx melde mich gerade an  wie goil
 und bestellt...


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ist schon bestellt 
Mal sehen ob die jemals ankommt.


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Versand:         Standardversand
Bevorzugte Versandart:     Komplettversand: Meine bestellten Artikel in so wenige Einzellieferungen wie möglich zusammenfassen
Zwischensumme:       EUR 7,74
Verpackung und Versand:       EUR 5,70
      ------
Summe:       EUR 13,44
Aktionsgutscheine:       -EUR 0,00
      ------
Gesamtsumme für diese Bestellung:       EUR 13,44


Lieferung voraussichtlich: 24. Dezember 2009 - 29. Dezember 2009
Voraussichtlicher Versand dieser Artikel: 23. Dezember 2009 - 24. Dezember 2009
    1     "Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4890 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, 1 GPU) Lite Retail"
Elektronik; EUR 7,74


 am 24. Dezember das ist ja n schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk...


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das wäre ja schon krass wenn das alles so stimmt und kein fehler ist, mal abwarten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich habe 5 min vorm Rechner gesessen und überlegt...dann dachte ich "Was Solls" , probieren kann man es ja mal....

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Auszeichnungs Fehler....ABER laut AGB Amazon ist der Preis bindend der da steht....auch im Marktplace...bin seit rund 11 Jahren Kunde bei Amazon....

Schaun wir mal was passiert....

Ich hoffe meine Sammelmail ist angekommen....

Mfg


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> am 24. Dezember das ist ja n schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk...



Schon, man bekommt ja sonst nichts Könnte dann auch mal mein gemoddete GTX260 austauschen.

@ Rossi Wenn man wüsste das die wirklich kommt, sollte man gleich mal 10 Stück bestellen, da machst du in der Bucht einen guten Gewinn


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Aber riesen dankeschön Rossi das du uns das gesagt hast!!!


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Auf die 4890 passt ja auch der Bifrost den ich mir bestellt habe. Eigentlich sollte er ja auf meine 98GT und in meinen Elite rein, aber jetzt warte ich erstmal was passiert, vielleicht kommt ja dann ne ati in den Elite...


----------



## Intelfan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe 5 min vorm Rechner gesessen und überlegt...dann dachte ich "Was Solls" , probieren kann man es ja mal....
> 
> Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Auszeichnungs Fehler....ABER laut AGB Amazon ist der Preis bindend der da steht....auch im Marktplace...bin seit rund 11 Jahren Kunde bei Amazon....
> 
> ...




Hmmm seltsamer auszeichnugsfehler... Und wenn das teil seit dem 8.ten August drinne is, müssten da doch schon hunderte zugegriffen haben, dann müsste amazon das doch spätestens merken... NA ja viel glück auf jeden fall 

EDIT: Das ding is bestellt, habe ja nix zu verlieren


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Hmmm seltsamer auszeichnugsfehler... Und wenn das teil seit dem 8.ten August drinne is, müssten da doch schon hunderte zugegriffen haben, dann müsste amazon das doch spätestens merken... NA ja viel glück auf jeden fall


 
Nein....der Preis kommt von einem Marktplace Händler...die Preise können sich täglich ändern.....

Seit dem 8. August drinn, heißt, das die Graka seit dem 8. August von Amazon gelistet wird....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

man müsste sich gleich drei bestellen für crossfire  ich bestell noch zwei nach


----------



## Intelfan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nein....der Preis kommt von einem Marktplace Händler...die Preise können sich täglich ändern.....
> 
> Seit dem 8. August drinn, heißt, das die Graka seit dem 8. August von Amazon gelistet wird....
> 
> Mfg




Asoo... danke  das wusste ich nicht


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

geil ich hab mir 3 stück bestellt  fettes thx


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hehe ich mir nur zwei


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

3 bestellt

Und Bestellbestätigung ist da.


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 super dann machen wir ne gang auf...


----------



## Intelfan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So etwas gab es hier im Forum doch schon mal wenn ich mich recht erinnere... Das ende vom Lied war, das dies ein Auszeichnungsfehler war und der Shop NICHT verpflichtet sei, die Ware für diesen Preis zu liefern... Na ja.. ein wenig hoffen und träumen wird man ja wohl dürfen


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, was passiert dann? Muss ich die Ware dann zrotzdem kaufen, oder kann man den Kauf rückgängig machen?


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hammer Sache Rossi!

Mein Auszug: 


> Bestellnummer:          028-5079697-9850741
> Versand:     Standardversand
> Bevorzugte Versandart:     Komplettversand: Meine bestellten Artikel in so wenige Einzellieferungen wie möglich zusammenfassen
> Zwischensumme:       EUR 23,22
> ...


Mal sehen, was passiert...goil wärs schon. Kann man auf nem MSI GD70 nicht auch 3 4890er befeuern *g*....dafür würd ich die 5870 fast nochmal ausstecken 

Aber freut euch ned zuuuu sehr, hatte das schon mal, der Händler meinte dann "Tippfehler" und stellte mich vor die Wahl entweder zum Normalopreis zu kaufen oder mein Geld zurückzubekommen. Ach ja, bezahlt ist auch schon, mal sehen....

Zu Thilo / Noblorros:

Schreib wirklich einfach wie es war...Die Obermodder des Forums -> komischer Name -> sehr intelligente und vor allem witzige Texte im Fred -> komische Profilbilder -> Fernmodding- Supergau 

Apropos: Schon aufgefallen dass in beinahe *jedem* Tagebuch durch den Tagebuchschreiber inzwischen Noblorros erwähnt wird? Und wenn doch nicht, dann verirrt sich zumindest einer von uns hin und grüßt schön...ich finds schweinisch geil 

@kero: Von wegen verpasst!

*Edit: *Und von wegen Kauf: Nix musst du kaufen, davon abgesehen dass du sowieso zurückgeben kannst ist ja der Shop verantwortlich und nicht du für dessen Unachtsamkeit ^^


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm kollege meinte es wären alle weg, hab nicht nachgeschaut...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wenn das klappt, war das wohl unser Erfolgreichtes Fernmodding...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 hehe genau!


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Muss klappen!


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also über die Suchfunktion find ich sie nicht, aber per Rossis Link funktionierts noch. Danke dir Rossi! 
Und inzwischen tut s mir auch nimmer leid =P


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt obs was wird mit den Graka´s... Das wäre der Weihnachtshammer schlechthin!


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Über die suchfunktion ist sie immernoch zu finden... gerade versucht...


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hoi, da hat wohl meine Firma meine Suchfunktion gemoddet...so doof können die doch gar nicht sein das nicht zu merken...ansonsten mach ma einfach ne Sammelklage gegen Amazon ^^


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ok, fernmodder von NobLorRos vereinigt euch!!! Fernmoddet so gut ihr könnt für die nächsten sechs Tage Amazon!!! Dann klappt das schon...


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hauptsache, die Bestellbestätigung kommt 



Aber nun in eigener Sache:
So, hier mal meine Antwort an Thilo:

*Hi, Thilo!

Nun mal die Entstehungvon NobLorRos:

Es waren einmal drei Modder, nobbi77, derLordselbst und Rosstaeuscher. 
Die schrieben fleissig Tagebücher und posteten auch ihre Pannen. Irgendwie häuften sich nach dem Konsum der Tagebücher ihre Pannen und sie beschlossen, einen Pannenthread aufzumachen.

Nach dem Konsum des NobLorRos-Support-Shops, so der schwachsinnige Name, häuften sich auch bei anderen Usern die Pannen und so nahm das Schicksal seinen Lauf...

Immer mehr Geschädigte folgten dem Ruf und so wächst NobLorRos stetig an, mit dem Ziel Spass zu bereiten und die Verantwortung für alle Pannen der Welt zu übernehmen.
Und um natürlich weiter zu modden.

Es sollen sogar ernsthafte Hilfen und tatsächlich Support von diesen Usern ausgegangen sein, diese Gerüchte wurden aber seitens PCGH noch nicht bestätigt...

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen

LG

nobbi

*


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Das ist doch super, genau so ist es!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ok, fernmodder von NobLorRos vereinigt euch!!! Fernmoddet so gut ihr könnt für die nächsten sechs Tage Amazon!!! Dann klappt das schon...



Schon dabei

@ Nobbi  Das klingt nicht schlecht, das schaffen wir schon noch auf die Mainpage.


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

...Und wenn die 4890 ausverkauft ist:

XFX VGA PCI-16x ATi5750-1024A Radeon HD 5750 1GB: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder lieber eine 5770??

http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeo...r_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1261499828&sr=1-12

Oder liebr ne Nvidia GTX 285??
http://www.amazon.de/Palit-2GB-GTX2...r_1_28?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1261500464&sr=1-28

Oder reicht die GTS 250?

http://www.amazon.de/512MB-Sparkle-...r_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1261500568&sr=1-11


----------



## axel25 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Schade das es keine 5850 für den Preis gibt


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ist doch egal

Ich habe nun für alle PCs meine neue Grafikbestückung geordert


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

die 5770 hat wieder den normalen preis...

aber schaut das mal ich beim durchlesen der e-mail entdeckt hab:



> Bitte beachten Sie: Diese E-Mail dient lediglich der Bestätigung des Einganges Ihrer Bestellung und stellt noch keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes auf Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages dar. Ihr Kaufvertrag für einen Artikel kommt zu Stande, wenn wir Ihre Bestellung annehmen, indem wir Ihnen eine E-Mail mit der Benachrichtigung zusenden, dass der Artikel an Sie abgeschickt wurde. Dies ist eine automatisch versendete Nachricht. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf dieses Schreiben, da die Adresse nur zur Versendung von E-Mails eingerichtet ist. Sie erreichen uns über das Kontaktformular Amazon.de: Hilfe > Ihr Einkaufserlebnis bei Amazon.de > Kontaktieren Sie uns auf unseren Hilfe-Seiten.



Darüber können sie sich rausreden...
egal ich bestell mir jetzt noch trippel sli gtx 285


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, also ich warte lieber bevor ich da noch mehr bestelle...


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja zur not kriegt man sein geld zurück...

Übrigens sind alle bis auf die gtx285 schon wieder hochgesetzt


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die 250er hat auch wieder einen recht normalen Preis...ich bin ja gespannt.

@nobbi: Hast du fein gemacht! Die Design-Abteilung kommt da gar nicht vor drin? Fein fein.


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

das wars dann wohl, aus der traum von billigen grakas. das wird nix!


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jetzt haben alle wieder normalen preis


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

allerdings ist bei meinen bestellungen im kontobereich immernoch der alte 8 euro preis drinnen...hmmmmmm.


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lieferung Nr. 1: Bestellt bei Deckmommels   	  Probleme bei dieser Bestellung? 	
Voraussichtliches Versanddatum:23. Dezember 2009 - 24. Dezember 2009
  Lieferung voraussichtlich:24. Dezember 2009 - 29. Dezember 2009



Für Informationen zu dieser Bestellung wenden Sie sich bitte an Deckmommels.
Erfahren Sie mehr über Deckmommelss Umtausch- und Erstattungsbedingungen.
Versandadresse
XXX
XXX
XXX
Deutschland

Versandart:
Standardversand

Bestellte Artikel 	Preis
1 Exemplar(e) von: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4890 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, 1 GPU) Lite Retail [Elektronik]
Zustand: Neu
Verkauft von: Deckmommels (Mitgliedsprofil)
	EUR 7,74


Zwischensumme: 	EUR 7,74
Verpackung & Versand: 	EUR 5,70
  	-----
Summe: 	EUR 13,44
  	-----
Gesamtsumme für diese Lieferung: 	EUR 13,44


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

menno da steht der alte Preis drin


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja, aber das es dabei bleibt, bezweifel ich.


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



> Bestellte Artikel        Preis
> 3 Exemplar(e) von: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4890 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, 1 GPU) Lite Retail [Elektronik]
> Zustand: Neu
> Verkauft von: Deckmommels (Mitgliedsprofil)
> ...





> Bestellte Artikel        Preis
> Bestellen Sie für Weihnachten? Laut Versand-Angaben von Deckmommels könnten einige Ihrer Artikel nach dem 24 Dezember 2009 bei Ihnen eintreffen. Wählen Sie unten eine schnellere Versandart, falls verfügbar.
> 3 Exemplar(e) von: 2GB Palit GTX285
> Zustand: Neu
> ...


und immer noch keine e-mail 
und die alten Preise


ich bin gespannt


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das wird schon werden


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mai..so oder so...die meisten Noblorrosser werdens ja quasi am eigenen Leib erfahren...

Aber was ich gut find: Wenns klappt kann ich meine 4890er hier in den Verkaufsfred stellen, für 16€ das Stück verkaufen (natürlich excl. Porto ) und hab dann immer noch über 100% Gewinnspanne 

**g* Edit: Nur dass die dann keiner mehr kauft, weil sie sich jeder bei Amazon schon bestellt hat harharhar*


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> **g* Edit: Nur dass die dann keiner mehr kauft, weil sie sich jeder bei Amazon schon bestellt hat harharhar*



Tja, Pch gehabt es gibt ja immer noch die Bucht


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

huhu!
Und es hat der Thilo geantwortet:

*Hehe, geile Story. Und ihr organisiert euch allein über das Benutzerbild?
Klingt ja fast nach Interessengemeinschaft oder Benutzergruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Thilo         * 

So, meine Bestellbestätigungen:

3X 4890 (Mein Haf würde sich freuen)
1X 4750
1X 4770 (Mein Mini-ITX würde sich freuen)
1X GTS 250 (Würde als Ersatz für die 8800GT vom Rechner unseres Jüngsten kommen)
3X GTX 285 (Nobbi beschenkt sich selbst)

 Bei der GTS wurde die Bestellmenge schon auf 1 pro Käufer gesetzt, das sieht eher nach guten Chancen für die Kunden aus...


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm....wir organisieren uns nur über das Benutzerbild? Ich dachte wir organisieren uns durch Fails, eigene Dummheit, Blödeleien und um sich greifenden, totalitären Irrsinn....wo sind die Zeiten hin, in denen wir noch die Weltmacht der Welt werden wollten? 
Und eine IG gibts ja eh schon ^^

...apropos, sitzt grad über dem Profilbild unseres Friedensministers...äh...Kriegs...Kriegsministers. Ich brauch noch n Clipart / PNG von ner lustigen Knarre, hat jemand was in Reichweite? (Link reicht)
Die Bildersuche bei google hat bis jetzt nur das hier ausgespuckt, den Rest find ich blöd...


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

bin ja mal gespannt ob das was wird 
kumpel glaubt mirs nicht und will nen screen vond er Bestellung 

hier das wäre doch ein bild


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jub, mein Schatzerl hat auch sehr seltsam geguggt als ich erzählte:
GT:  "Ich hab grad 3 Grakas bestellt die normalerweise so etwa 180Euro kosten...."
Schatzi: "WAS? Du hast doch ne neue!!"
GT: "Joa, aber 3 > 1...und die waren billiger...."
Schatzi: "Wie *viel * billiger?"
GT: "Nu ja, 30 Euro"
Schatzi: "Ja super, zuerst 1 für 350 Euro, jetzt 3 für 450 Euro...ganz toll..."
GT: "Ne...alle zusammen!"
Schatzi: "Ja aber" *Pause* *mehrpause* "WAS?"

hihi-....
Und Killer, danke für s Bild, aber ich brauch eine Waffe, mag dem Friedensminister so n Ding ins Profilbild implementieren, so n bissi wie bei beim Bugs-Kerlchen


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

XD Kumpel der die Preise die ich ihm geschrieben hab völlig ignoriert hat und mich als Kaufsüchtig beschimpft hat kackt mich grad an weil ich ihm daraufhin nicht gesagt hab das dass angebot noch läuft.... FAIL 

hmmm warte ich schau mal  hätte von mir in Uniform mit Waffe noch eins


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ godibaby:

Meine Frau sagte nur: Cool, bestell soviel du magst

...was ich auch tat.
Ist ja fürn guten Zweck

Und jetzt schauen wir mal, ob etwas überhaupt kommt...


----------



## Milkyway (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Och man, alles verpasst 

Dabei brauch ich umbedingt was besseres als meine 8500GT bis die 5850 endlich kommt  BTW, sind da mitlerweile ungefähre lieferzeiten seitens AMD bekannt?


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Milkyway: Wenn meine Bestellungen ankommen, werde ich dir mit ner neuen Graka aushelfen 

LOL
Hier die Antwort von Amazon:

Guten Tag,

 dies ist eine wichtige Mitteilung bezüglich Ihrer Amazon.de Bestellung  302-2249518-8573131

 Leider konnte diese Bestellung nicht abgeschlossen werden, da der Verkäufer  derzeit keine Zahlung durch Amazon Payments entgegen nehmen kann. Wir haben  daher diese Bestellung storniert und Ihr Konto nicht belastet.

 Da Transaktionen auf  Amazon.de ausschließlich über Amazon Payments bezahlt  werden können, bitten wir Sie  auf unserer Website zu prüfen, ob Sie diesen  Artikel eventuell über einen anderen  Anbieter beziehen können. Möglicherweise  können Sie den Artikel auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bei diesem Verkäufer  erwerben.

 Wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.

 Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Amazon.de.

 Ihr Kundenservice
 Amazon.de Marketplace


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wie siehts denn bis jetzt aus mit unseren hd´s? Kann nicht gucken hab grad n clanwar, ist grad pause deshalb schreib ich hier...


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich habe bisher zwei Absagen: Die 3 GTX (war ja irgendwie klar) und die GTS.

Ich schätze, die haben mit Amazon jetzt eine Menge Ärger.....


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hab ich was verpasst? "HD's"? Schon wieder ne Abkürzung die ich nicht kenn =(....

egal. 

@Milkyway: sind doch welche lieferbar: KlickMich...überall da wo rechst ein grünes Kasterl ist. Bei den 5850er ist es wie mit den 5870er Karten, du musst nur oft genug guggen bis es eine zu einem vernünftigen Preis gibt und dann schnell sein. 

Sooo,...extra für den Friedensminister. Ein ganz aufwendiges ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ godischatz: Wieder ein geniales Bild

Und mit HD sind die ATI-Karten gemeint!

Ich schätze, der Verkäufer hat seinen Kontozugang dichtgemacht, denn wenn die Zahlungen ankommen, müssen sie auch versenden.
Aber: Es waren die letzten Bestellungen!!!!

*DAUMEN DRÜCKEN!!!!*


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Axo...na, da hätt sogar ich drauf kommen können...nu ja, dumm lacknast gut...
Danke für's Lob, und da das Spannungsbarometer weiter steigt sach ich mal: Noch keine Absage...


----------



## Milkyway (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> @Milkyway: sind doch welche lieferbar: KlickMich...überall da wo rechst ein grünes Kasterl ist. Bei den 5850er ist es wie mit den 5870er Karten, du musst nur oft genug guggen bis es eine zu einem vernünftigen Preis gibt und dann schnell sein.



Ja, nur is meine schon bestellt.. die von XFX bei Hardwareversand.. nur haben die warscheinlich massig Bestellungen und müssen die Liste erstmal abarbeiten. Da ich auch "erst" vor 2 Wochen bestellt hab, bin ich warscheinlich auch nicht allzu weit oben... 

@ Nobbi:

Danke ^^ Ich frag mich grade, wie hoch die warscheinlichkeit ist, dass die wirklich für den Preis ausgeliefert werden..


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Der NOBLORROS-KRIMI
*​
Spannung bis ins unermässliche:

Kriegen die NobLoRosser ihre Grafikkarten?
Muss Milkyway doch leer ausgehen?
Macht sich godtake in die Hose?
Erliegt nobbi durch die Spannung einem Herzinf....aaaarghh....sdqwjhx


Hier ist der Notarzt: nobbi hat mittlerweile wieder Puls und unkontrollierte Blähungen......
Und Ich soll sagen, dass die gleichzeitig mit den 3 HD 4890 bestellten CDs schon ausgeliefert wurden....


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hab auch noch keine absage bekommen bezüglich dr 4890er... Das heisst also jetzt noch nichts oderwie? brauche klartext, kann nicht denken, muss zielen...


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die unendlichen Weiten des Internets...ein düsterer Abend, Tauwetter klopft an die Scheibe, der Geheimbund der Noblorros geht ihrer allabendlichen geheimbündlerischen Tätigkeit nach.
Kaum ein Laut ist zu hören, sacht klappert eine Tastatur, vernehmlich klicken Maustasten.
Wie immer ist das Licht trügerisch, ausgestrahlt von einem mächtigen LCD...und dem obligatorischen infuktionellen Aquaero...

(To be continued by someone else...)


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wieviele von uns haben denn jetzt bestellt?

Los, outet EUCH!!!


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

3 4890


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich zwei 4890 und n kumpel sich vier und mir noch eine


----------



## Intelfan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

2 4890... eine für mich und eine zum verticken


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Rossi Hast du schon ne absage bekommen?


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich hab eine Absage bekommen für die GTX285 aber für die ati nicht?!?



> Guten Tag,
> 
> dies ist eine wichtige Mitteilung bezüglich Ihrer Amazon.de Bestellung 302-2492422-8792307
> 
> ...


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wow wer hat eben den pcghx server ferngemoddet, ich kam gefühlte zwei stunden (5 min.) nicht ins forum.


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

rofl... sry hab auf arbeit endlos schleife geschrieben und denen geschickt... nja.. ganz hab ichs wohl nicht geschafft 


Aber den Postserver das wart ihr


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich dachte schon, wir sind gesperrt

Ich habe mir mal die Homepage unseres Verkäufers angesehen.
Eigentlich nur ein Link zu Amazon....
Und bei Amazon: Keinerlei Artikel des Verkäufers mehr........
Haben wir da einen getötet?????


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja scheint so 
also meine gtx´n wurden storniert 
aber auf die hd´s hab ich hoffnung... wahrscheinlich haben die den erst mal raus damit die in ruhe alle angebote durchschauen können 

und ja, denn bei mir ging alles wunderbar


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

da steht wieder der hanze volle preis drin doooof


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja aber schon lange ole88...


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

2x HD4890...noch keine "Absage" bekommen ^^


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich bin ja auch mal gespannt ob meine hd´s kommen ...

PS: hatte auch gerade Datenbankfehler


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmmmm, kurios sage ich nur...


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hört sich nach einer massiven Krisensitzung bei Amazon an


----------



## tbone1978 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

AHRG was ist den mit der Seite Los braucht ja alles ewig zum Laden wer konnte die Finger wieder nicht vom Moddingknopf lassen   

Und wo ich gerade dabei bin wer von euch  konnte es nicht lassen mein Mainboard zu Modden Drei von vier Ramslots platt wer kommt den bitte auf so eine Idee HaHa sehr lustig ich Lach mich schlapp

Und das unter Kollegen also jetzt mal echt! Schluss damit sonst gibt es NobLorRosweites Gesichtsmodding

Naja so hatte ich mal wieder die gelegenheit einen ganzen Tag in den Eingeweiden meinens Rechners zu verbringen und mich mit den freundlichen und Kompetenten Mitarbeitern von KM rumzuschlagen .

Die Sache mit den Grakas habe ich dadurch auch verpasst besser kann der Weihnachtsurlaub ja garnicht anfangen


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ah, ich hab grad erkannt, das neben den Smilies auch noch Text war 

Das mit dem Mainboard war ich nicht....(drittes Ich): Ich auch nicht...und ich schon mal gar nicht (viertes Ich)


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!


tbone1978 schrieb:


> Naja so hatte ich mal wieder die gelegenheit einen ganzen Tag in den Eingeweiden meinens Rechners zu verbringen und mich mit den freundlichen und Kompetenten Mitarbeitern von KM rumzuschlagen .
> 
> Die Sache mit den Grakas habe ich dadurch auch verpasst besser kann der Weihnachtsurlaub ja garnicht anfangen



Jaa: ich habe das auch verpasst.
Nur durfte ich mich nicht in den Eingeweiden meines Rechners vergraben, sondern ein Notebook von 'nem Arbeitskollegen aufpäppeln.
Der hat da irgendwas installiert gehabt - so'n kostenlosen Vierenscanner - der das Ding 'ein wenig' verlangsamt hat.
Windwos-Start: 21 Minuten
Internet-Startseite: 47 Minuten
Herunterfahren: nach 26 Minuten abgebrochen und Akku gezogen

Ich hatte das Ding vor vier Wochen erst gemacht; er hat es dann verliehen......

grüße
Jochen


----------



## tbone1978 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Äh da hab ich doch nicht übertieben oder so nein nein Das war nur ausdruck meiner grenzenlosen begeisterung

So wenigstens funzt jetzt alles wieder..... Naja so halbwegs werde wohl nochmal an die Wakü müssen Die temps um die 50 C° wollen mir so garnicht gefallen......

( so es geht auch ohne Smileys)


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sorry, Schienenbruch, aber meine Katze ist auf den Fernmoddingknopf und gleichzeitig auf die Taste Weihnachtsgratifikation für Mitarbeiter gekommen

Die Gute Nachricht: Es hat einen verkäufer bei Amazon getroffen, dem meine Florena einen einheitlichen Grafikkarten-Verkaufspreis untergejubelt hat, dir jetzt zu einem neuen  Mainboard verhilft.
Ich habe sie aber schon schlimm bestraft: Sie durfte heute Abend keinen Fussball schauen


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

1 4890
3 5750
bist jetzt auch noch keine Absagen gekommen

Den Händler haben wir jetzt wohl in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Der hat jetzt sicher einen netten Verkehr mit den Leuten von Amazon.
 NobLorRos FTW - Weltherrschaft wir kommen


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die gute Nachricht: Die ATI-Karten stehen alle noch auf meinem User-Konto bei Amazon


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht: Die ATI-Karten stehen alle noch auf meinem User-Konto bei Amazon



Mal sehen ob wir die Teile wirklich bekommen, so kann ich mir endlich einen kleine Wunsch erfüllen.


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Aber wie wollen sie sich denn noch rausreden?

Ware verfügbar? JA
Ihre Bedingungen akzeptiert? Klar, unmenschlich teurer Kaufpreis und Versandkosten
Dann die Bestellbestätigung.

Der Kunde darf unter einem Verkäuferfehler nicht leiden.

Beispiel: Ich verkaufe bei Ebay meinen Ferrari, den ich im falschen Thema gepostet habe, für einen Euro-Den muss ich dann auch raustun, wenn ich keinen Mindestpreis angegeben habe.

Und aus den Absagen geht hervor, dass der Verkäufer versucht hat, die Notbremse zu ziehen,da sie das Geld nicht angenommen haben...
Aber was ist dann mit den Zahlungen der anderen Grakas?
Die Zahlung geht über Amazon Payments, das kommt nicht vom Kunden, das holt dann Amazon....
Wenn also unsere Zahlungen schon transferiert wurden.....
Dumm gelaufen


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Aber wie wollen sie sich denn noch rausreden?
> 
> Ware verfügbar? JA
> Ihre Bedingungen akzeptiert? Klar, unmenschlich teurer Kaufpreis und Versandkosten
> ...



In der Bucht gab es aber in der Vergangenheit schon genug Fälle wo der Kaufvertrag aufgehoben wurde, weil der Kaufpreis nicht im geringsten dem Wert des Artikels entsprach, das könnte auch hier so werden, aber hoffen wir einfach das Beste.


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

aallso erst mal sorry für das mainboard, mein napoleon entschuldigt sich gerade bei mir dafür, stalin sagt du bekommstn wodka von ihm dafür^^

jaja und die seite hat klutten gemoddet er ist am forums desaster schuld


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Können wir denn ahnen, ob es sich nicht um einen Jubiläumsverkauf gehandelt hat, da alle Grafikkarten des Anbieters den gleichen Preis hatten???
Andererseits steht zu diesemSonderfall nichts in den AGBs und die sind bindend.


Nachtrag: Schaut mal hier:
http://www.juraforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101478

Der Verkäufer hat bisher nicht reagiert und einen Fehler eingeräumt, sondern er ist irgendwie nicht greifbar.
Wenn Amazon jetzt eine Bestätigung schickt und überweist, können wir auf Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages bestehen.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> jaja und die seite hat klutten gemoddet er ist am forums desaster schuld



Also mal wieder Klutten, wie nicht anderst zu erwarten war

Du hast dein Board wahrscheinlich einfach zu schlecht behandelt, streichelst du es denn nicht jeden Tag und redest ihm gut zu? Was bei Frauen Wunder wirken kann gilt auch für den PC.

@ nobbi  Das Stimmt auch wieder, wird sicherlich noch sehr interessant werden. Ansonsten wie schon Mal geschrieben --> Sammelklage


----------



## tbone1978 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> aallso erst mal sorry für das mainboard, mein napoleon entschuldigt sich gerade bei mir dafür, stalin sagt du bekommstn wodka von ihm dafür^^


 
Oh ja den Vodka nem ich doch glatt. Am besten Trinken den dein Stalin und mein Fidel Castro zusammen. So erspare ich mir die Kopfschmerzen und der Typ in meinen Kopf hält vieleicht mal endlich sein Maul Den ganzen Tag Anti-Imperialistische Reden und das auch noch auf Spanisch.....und dann die dauernden fragen  warum JFK nicht zurückruft.....

Sowas kann ganzschön aufs gemüt schlagen


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jaja jfk kam gestern vorbei zu besuch und elvis sang n weihnachtsliedl


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Oh ja den Vodka nem ich doch glatt. Am besten Trinken den dein Stalin und mein Fidel Castro zusammen. So erspare ich mir die Kopfschmerzen und der Typ in meinen Kopf hält vieleicht mal endlich sein Maul Den ganzen Tag Anti-Imperialistische Reden und das auch noch auf Spanisch.....und dann die dauernden fragen  warum JFK nicht zurückruft.....
> 
> Sowas kann ganzschön aufs gemüt schlagen



Die Frage wieso JFK nicht zurückruft kann ich beantworten, irgendwer hat meine Zeitmachine gemoddet. Als ich dann im Jahr 1963 fast angekommen bin sind doch glatt ein Paar Teile, auf Grund von Fernmodding, abgebrochen und haben ihn leider tödlich getroffen. Ich nehme die Schuld auf mich.


----------



## tbone1978 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Du hast dein Board wahrscheinlich einfach zu schlecht behandelt, streichelst du es denn nicht jeden Tag und redest ihm gut zu? Was bei Frauen Wunder wirken kann gilt auch für den PC.


 Natürlich mache ich das immer sofort nach dem Spülen riecht dann immer so schön nach Zitrone im Case
( das wirkt nicht bei allen Frauen die Mutter von meiner kleinen Hat mich und die Kleine trotz guter behandlung sitzen lassen Muss aber sagen das meiner Kleinen Süßen das mehr weh tut als mir . Ah themenwechsel hat hier nichts zu suchen)

Da komt mir doch noch eine Idee Wir sollten noch NobLorRos Duftbäume für den Pc Verkaufen ... Als Duftrichtungen Könnte ich mir vorstellen

1 Kabelbrand     Mit dem Blumiegen Aroma von Blausäure
2 Blitschlag       Herber Plastikschmauch mit einer Note Glühenden Metall
3 Wo ist die Wlp Abgerauchte Transistoren und Kupferdampf einfach Lecker

Die dinger werden bestimmt ein Hit


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Und etwas Hoffnung von hier:

E-Commerce: Quelle muss falsch ausgezeichneten Fernseher liefern

So, aber nun wieder BT:

Ich sitze hier gerade mit dem Osterhasen und dem Weihnachtsmann. Gleich kommt noch der Yeti aufn Bier rüber. Also: beide sagen, dass Ihr völlig gestört seid, da JFK und Elvis  schon verbuddelt sind


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich hab per Bankeinzug gemacht. Das heisst doch das Amazon von meinem Konto abbucht und dann an den Händler weiterleitet???


----------



## tbone1978 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Die Frage wieso JFK nicht zurückruft kann ich beantworten, irgendwer hat meine Zeitmachine gemoddet. Als ich dann im Jahr 1963 fast angekommen bin sind doch glatt ein Paar Teile, auf Grund von Fernmodding, abgebrochen und haben ihn leider tödlich getroffen. Ich nehme die Schuld auf mich.


 Na dann mach das Mal Fiedel klar der will jetzt Russische SS20 Atomraketen in meinen Kopf stationieren......Er meinen beim letzten mal hätte JFK da dann auch angerufen.....


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Natürlich mache ich das immer sofort nach dem Spülen riecht dann immer so schön nach Zitrone im Case
> ( das wirkt nicht bei allen Frauen die Mutter von meiner kleinen Hat mich und die Kleine trotz guter behandlung sitzen lassen Muss aber sagen das meiner Kleinen Süßen das mehr weh tut als mir . Ah themenwechsel hat hier nichts zu suchen)
> 
> Da komt mir doch noch eine Idee Wir sollten noch NobLorRos Duftbäume für den Pc Verkaufen ... Als Duftrichtungen Könnte ich mir vorstellen
> ...



Besonders 1 und 3, wie wäre es noch mit geschmorte Platine mit einem Hauch angebranter Schrumpfschläuche. Riecht einfach super

@ Tbone Gibt mir Mal seine Nummer dann werde ich ihm versuchen das irgendwie beizubringen. Wobei wir mit den russischen SS20 Atomraketen unserer Weltherrschaft ein ganzes Stück näher kommen würden



kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich hab per Bankeinzug gemacht. Das heisst doch das Amazon von meinem Konto abbucht und dann an den Händler weiterleitet???



Ja genau das heißt es


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ kero: Ich sehe das so:
1. Wenn gezahlt wurde, ist erst einmal ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen.
2. War der Fehler ersichtlich? Nö, da alle Grafikkarten bei diesem Händler einen Einheitspreis haben und so das "Vertippen" ja irgendwie nicht zählt.

Wir sollten hoffen, dass sie unser Geld annehmen und dann verklagt NobLorRos die ganze Welt
Und wer ist so blöd und kontrolliert nach all den Fehlern im Laufe der Lebensdauer der Online-Shops nicht seine Angebote??? Der muss schon bestraft werden!


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, ich müsste mal nachschauen aber ich denke nicht das da schon was von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde.


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gugu, hab vorhin schon nachgesehen, bei mir ist noch nichts verbucht. Aaaallerdings muss man einräumne, dass ja sogar noch beim Ach-so-tollen-Online-Banking noch Verzögerungszeiten auftreten. Mal sehen, Nachricht hab ich auch noch keine bekommen, auf der anderen Seite werden die auch irgendwann Feierabend machen.

Offtopic:
Hm...19257 3DMark06 Punkte is das nu gut?


----------



## tbone1978 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> @ Tbone Gibt mir Mal seine Nummer dann werde ich ihm versuchen das irgendwie beizubringen. Wobei wir mit den russischen SS20 Atomraketen unserer Weltherrschaft ein ganzes Stück näher kommen würden


  0800 Havanna Club 

Für die SS20 musst du ihm wohl ein Angebot machen dem er nicht wiederstehen kann z.B. 2 U2 Spionageflieger abschießen zum Preis von einen....


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> 0800 Havanna Club
> 
> Für die SS20 musst du ihm wohl ein Angebot machen dem er nicht wiederstehen kann z.B. 2 U2 Spionageflieger abschießen zum Preis von einen....



Kein Problem ich habe da einen mächtigen Verbündeten (siehe Anhang)
Das wird schon klappen.

Bei mir wurde auch noch nichts abgebucht, Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## tbone1978 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Kein Problem ich habe da einen mächtigen Verbündeten (siehe Anhang)
> Das wird schon klappen.


 Ok das sieht gut aus .... Sollte hinhauen


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hab 16118 3D-Mark Points... OT???


----------



## godtake (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Klaaa OT...ist ja sinnvoll ^^


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

meinte damit off topic  und du?


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ikke auch...

PS: Falls du mal wieder reinguggst, Schienenbruch, 
dein Packerl füllt sich!
aktueller Stand:
3 AMD Boxed Kühler
1 SATA DVD Brenner
1 Thermaltake GPU- Kühler (sehr sehr alt)
1 GraKa (Irgendwas uraltes, ATI Rage irgendwas)
Und ne alte Festplatte
Wenn du irgendwas ned magst, einfach sagen, ansonsten entsorg ich gern mein Alteisen bei jemand der da noch Spass dran hat hihi...


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Ikke auch...
> 
> PS: Falls du mal wieder reinguggst, Schienenbruch,
> dein Packerl füllt sich!
> ...



Ich melde mich als gezwungener Freiwilliger


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wos?
Schienenbruch will das Ding untern Zug legen und du brauchst ernsthaft etwas davon?


----------



## tbone1978 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Besonders 1 und 3, wie wäre es noch mit geschmorte Platine mit einem Hauch angebranter Schrumpfschläuche. Riecht einfach super


 OH ja den hatte ich ganz vergessen Wahrlich ein Olfaktorisches Erlebniss und nur zu übertreffen durch Brennendes Netzteil welches durch 3 Jahre 6Monate 2 Wochen und 1 Tag altes, Algenverseuchtes Kühlwasser gelöscht wird. Da Kann man sich von seinen Nasenhaaren verabschieden die kichern noch einmal uns fallen dann aus...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!
Guten Morgen!



godtake schrieb:


> Ikke auch...
> 
> PS: Falls du mal wieder reinguggst, Schienenbruch,
> dein Packerl füllt sich!
> ...



Alles kein Thema: hab' ein ähnliches Paket heute gestern bei Atelco abgegriffen.
Festplatte hab' ich derzeit nicht dabei...
Kann ja mal sehen, wie sich die Boxed im Stapel machen.....
Gibt vielleicht ein Muster wie bei Damaszener-Schwertern?

Aber: Ich mach' alles Platt!
Die Reste kommen dann in den Elketroschrottcontainer bei uns inner Firma....
Muss ja alles ordnungsgemäß entsorgt werden!

Hab' ich schon die letzte Dicke vom Boxed angegeben?
13mm.
Ob das die Kühlleistung verbessert: die Strecke der Wärmeleitung ist ja nun kürzer......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



godtake schrieb:


> Wos?
> Schienenbruch will das Ding untern Zug legen und du brauchst ernsthaft etwas davon?



Damit lässt sich zum Teil noch gute Sachen damit anstellen und wenn es nur dazu dient Berlusconi nochmals die Nase zu brechen


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wat hast Du gegen Berlusconi?
ist dat ein Kumpel von Marconi?


Gute Sachen damit anstellen?
Du willst dat Zeuch doch nich etwa bei unserem NobLorRos-Pc verwenden?

Na ja: eine Vorraussetzung erfüllt es: garantiert keine Funktion!


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Maccaroni???


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nu ja, zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester mach ich ne Liste und dann könnt ihr euch aussuchen was ihr wollt....meine Kartons im Keller verbergen unendliche Weiten *g*


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Maccaroni???


Nee: Marconi!
Dat is der Dussel, dem wir die Erfindung des Funkes verdanken.
Das hat dann zu so sinnlosen Sachen wie Bluetooth und Handy geführt.


----------



## tbone1978 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Damit lässt sich zum Teil noch gute Sachen damit anstellen und wenn es nur dazu dient Berlusconi nochmals die nase zu brechen


 Sehr lobenswert ..Altmetall einer sinnvollen verwendung zuführen..
Aber erste schmeißen nachdem Schienenbruch sie bearbeitet hat .Das hat 2 Vorteile die Teile werden Kompakter und sie bekommen scharfe Kanten


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Gute Sachen damit anstellen?
> Du willst dat Zeuch doch nich etwa bei unserem NobLorRos-Pc verwenden?
> 
> Na ja: eine Vorraussetzung erfüllt es: garantiert keine Funktion!



Du hast es erraten

@ godtake Da gibt es ja dann vielleicht dieses Jahr 3 Weihnachtsfeste:
1. Das richtige
2. Amazon.de (HDs)
3. Godtake-Weihnachten

@ Tbone Daran hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht, was man aber auch nicht vergessen darf ist, dass es ja nach der Komprimierung eine höhere Dichte besitzt und somit beim werfen vielleicht sogar einen Splitterbruch verursacht


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Du hast es erraten
> 
> @ godtake Da gibt es ja dann vielleicht dieses Jahr 3 Weihnachtsfeste:
> 1. Das richtige
> ...


Es gibt fünf Weihnachts*FESTE*
4. Feste drüberfahren
5. Feste werfen.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## tbone1978 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Für Berlusconi dann sogar 6 WeihnachtsFeste


6. Feste Reinbeißen!!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Es gibt fünf Weihnachts*FESTE*
> 4. Feste drüberfahren
> 5. Feste werfen.....
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich habe doch gewusst, das ich etwas vergessen hatte.

Ich packe es dann mal Jungs, morgen ist ein langer Tag


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Für Berlusconi dann sogar 6 WeihnachtsFeste
> 
> 
> 6. Feste Reinbeißen!!


Iiih!


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

YouTube - Funny Kero-chan clips

Lol das bin ja ich...


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Du bist also ein komischer gelber Gummibär mit komischen weißen Flügeln gewürgt von einem komischen kleinen Girlie in Schulmädchenuniform??

Auch will auch will auch will! Also zumindest die Drogen hinter der Geschichte!


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Also ich war auch zuerst erschrocken als ich das sah, denn ich habe meinen Nick NICHT von dem Viech abgeguckt. Nein nein, der hat seinen namen von mir abgeguckt!!! 

Hab immernoch keine Ab- oder Zusage von Amazon... 

*
Edit*

Crazy:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das Board sieht aus, wie aus SinCity...

MfG


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

XD ihr habt das Bord gemoddet gebt es zu


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ohoh, Teletubbys haben Board, ohoh,


----------



## killer89 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Teletubbies? Viel zu schwarz für die! Außerdem mach ich mir um deinen Geisteszustand echt Sorgen nobbi...

Und nein, wir haben das Board nicht gemoddet, das war Elijah Wood, der diesen hässlichen, gelben Kerl in SinCity spielt. Nachher wird der ja von Bruce Willis zerlegt und da gibts dann überall gelbe Flecken, daher erinnert mich das Board so an SinCity 

MfG


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nobbi du brauchst hilfe 

ich glaub ich muss mir jetzt dann mal SinCity reinziehen damit ich weiß von was du redest


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Welche Teletubbys zerlegt Frodo in Sex and the City???

*
NobLorRos-Kompetenzteam*​*
Nun ist Eure Meinung gefragt.
*Ich war gerade bei den News und da fand ich das:
Gehäuse: NZXT präsentiert Hades für große Grafikkarten - NZXT, Hades, Gehäuse, Crafted

Meine ersten Gedanken waren:

Dann, Ups, ein Baby zwischen Der Fliege und ihm hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(freundlich bedient bei:[400] "Auf Messers Schneide" / "Razor" (Movie-Special) - Seite 4 - SciFi-Forum)

Zum Vergleich die Familienähnlichkeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr, kommt dieses Design von überfahrenen Gürteltieren?

Andere Ideen?


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das Board ist Mal echt geil, nnur der Kühler passt nicht so ganz

@ Godtake Die Drogen dahinter hätte ich auch gerne, wobei mich schon genug rosa Intensivglücksbärchen verfolgen


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nobby das war Tinkiwinky


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Guten Morgen Liebe Gemeinde...

Ich stehe hier auf der Kanzel, schaue mir die Reigen der Gläubigen NobLorRos an und muss zu meinem erstaunen feststellen, nachdem ich mir die Hochgeistigen Texte, Kommentare und Geschichten, die seit gestern Nachmittag, als ich mich wegen Ferngemoddeter Gesundheit aus diesem Forum der geistigen Erbauung zurückziehen musste, die mir und dem interressierten Publikum in diesem Forum, zur allgemeinen Belustigung und Information zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, durchgelesen hatte, *wir haben alle irgendwie einen ander Waffel, nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne, wie auch immer....*

*Ist das nicht Toll !!!!*




kero81 schrieb:


> @Rossi Hast du schon ne absage bekommen?


 
Stand heute Morgen 9 Uhr....KEINE ABSAGE !!!



kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich hab per Bankeinzug gemacht. Das heisst doch das Amazon von meinem Konto abbucht und dann an den Händler weiterleitet???


 

Amazon Bucht erst ca. 3 Tage NACH Auslieferung der Ware vom Konto ab...!!!


Sonst....ich sitze hier in meinem Büro mit einer dicken Erkältung....mein Chef hat sich in den Skiurlaub verzogen....und mir wird ständig heiß und ich fange an zu schwitzen, obwohl keine heiße Frau in der Nähe ist....

Nehme Starke Medi`s und will einfach nur nach Hause....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@nobbi...

Das kommt also dabei heraus, wenn sich Cylonen Paaren...

Mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Nobbi:
Das Gehäuse wäre mir zu klein...
aber ich glaub eher das sie das von der Maske aus Silent Hill geklaut haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Ross:
warum krieg ich dann ne meldung das sie das Geld dem nicht geben konnten und deswegen die Bestellung storniert wurde?


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossimausi:
Da hilft nur Alkohol und Büroschlaf!

Nein, ich habe hier den Link zu den inoffiziellen Ideen-Gebern von NZXT gefunden!

http://www.hood.de/img/full/1561/15613668.jpg

@ the Killer for two:
Die Meldung bekam ich nur für meine Nvidia-Bestellung, nicht für die ATIs....


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich mein ich such zwar ein Gehäuse aber sowas kommt sicher nicht dafür in Frage, zu klein und shit Desing.. mein die idee für SSD extra ein Fach zu machen ist zwar gut aber wo soll da ne Wakü hin?


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Generell hasse ich Türen an Gehäusen...
Der zerschlage ich immer meine DVDs....zu blöd zum aufmachen...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Stand 9.30 Uhr....

Meldung von Amazon....Der Händler hat die Bestellung storniert !!!!

@The Killer

Der Händler wird die Zahlung nicht angenommen haben....

Schade eigentlich....

Mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nja blöd eher wenn einer dagegenstöst wenn das Dvd-laufwerk offen ist... dann ist es richtig ******* (5x passiert) hat mich schon einige Laufwerke gekostet 

Wobei wenn man Aufpasst dann sind die Türen recht cool um unschönheiten verschwinden zu lassen 



@ross: jop hat er auch nciht... werde aber denen heute noch eine e-mail schreiben das ich das Angebot will, und wenn er zu dem zeitpunkt die Zahlung nicht annimmt sollen die warten bis er es annimmt und nicht einfach ohne meine einverständniss stornieren 

PS: immer noch keine absage wegen den hd´s


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Also ich mein ich such zwar ein Gehäuse aber sowas kommt sicher nicht dafür in Frage, zu klein und shit Desing.. mein die idee für SSD extra ein Fach zu machen ist zwar gut aber wo soll da ne Wakü hin?


 

Design ist Geschmackssache....Aber im Deckel passt Doch ein Dual Radi....

Mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jop aber ich soll einen PC für gut 4000€ zusammen bauen (ja da hat jemand zu viel geld  ) und dafür ein Gehäuse finden wird lustig und verständlicherweiße braucht 4000€ PC mehr als nur nen Dual radi  (Radi... kommt das eig von Radischen?)


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gehäuse für einen 4000,-€ PC???
Xigkatek Asgard .....für die Wakü


Was hälst du von diesem?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-Case-PC-X2000BW-Window-Edition::13005.html

Amazon: Meine Bestellungen stehen noch drin....


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ja das Lianlie gefällt mir schon sehr gut...
muss mal schauen...
ich werd kurz nach Weihnachten starten mal die Sachen zusammen zu suchen, TB dazu machen, und ihm auch erst mal Präsentieren... vllt will er ja ein anderes Gehäuse das mehr "cooler" aussieht


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich finde das NZXT garnicht mal so schlecht von der Optik her. Ich mag zwar auch keine Fronttüren, aber mit dieser könnte ich mir ein paar schöne farbsüielereien vorstellen!

Gruß Kero

P.s. Keine Absage der HD´s bis jetzt...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

wie wäre es mit dem Gehäuse?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist laut dem hier ab etwa 560€ zu haben, da fällt es leichter, die 4000€ zu verbraten.
Als Radi würd' ich da einen Mora 2 Pro an die Seite setzen; sollte sich da leicht machen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das Lasern der Fenster dauert wohl etwas.....



Ansonsten nehm' doch dieses hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wärst Du der erste, der hier Im Forum ein Tagebuch damit macht!

Wär' doch was....
grüße

Jochen


----------



## Intelfan (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Schienenbruch:
Diese Gahäuse finde ich perönlich desingtechnisch etwas daneben... Da gibt es wesentlich bessere.. Na ja jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack 

Das Lian Li von Nobbi finde ich auch net schlecht, wobei ich auch net grad fan von Fronttüren bin...

Na ja jedem das seine...

Habe auch noch keine Absage bezüglich der HD's...

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also wenn der Mora 2 Pro der ist, den man daneben hinstellt mit den 9x 12cm lüftern dann wird das wohl nix.
Ich will alles in das Gehäuse, der hat zuviel Geld und will einen PC der gut aussieht, Leistung hat ohne ende, mit dem er Angeben kann... etc
Wobei das blaue Lian Li Gehäuse defenetiv geil aussieht  muss mal fragen was er so will


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Guten Tag, 

wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass Ihre Bestellung #  beim Verkäufer 
Deckmommels  storniert wurde. 

Der Grund für die Stornierung:  
Der Artikel ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Unsere Verkäufer bemühen sich stets darum, dass Stornierungen so selten 
wie möglich nötig sind. Wir möchten uns für Unannehmlichkeiten, die Ihnen 
dadurch entstanden sind, entschuldigen. Sollten Sie noch Fragen zur 
Stornierung der Bestellung haben, wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den 
Verkäufer.


Keine Hd´s...ooooooooooh wie schade.


Das hässliche Gehäuse gibts hier:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Thermaltake Level 10 Gaming Station VL30001N1Z


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



> Guten Tag,
> 
> wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass Ihre Bestellung #  beim Verkäufer
> Deckmommels  storniert wurde.
> ...



ich werd denen schreiben das ich mit der Stornirung nicht einverstanden bin und die trozdem haben will  so einfach kommend ie mir nicht aus....

PS:
wenn dann eher das gehäuse:
MDPC 031 | Edelweiss by Pius Giger aka Lessdegrees


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hi!


Intelfan schrieb:


> @ Schienenbruch:
> Diese Gahäuse finde ich perönlich desingtechnisch etwas daneben... Da gibt es wesentlich bessere.. Na ja jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack


Ich finde das Ding auch ziemlich hässlich.....


Intelfan schrieb:


> Das Lian Li von Nobbi finde ich auch net schlecht, wobei ich auch net grad fan von Fronttüren bin...


Ich höre hier 'Fronttür'?!
Das X2000 hat die Laufwerke - wie das kleinere X500 - seitlich; aber *keine* *(!)* Fronttür!
Das X2000 hat einen Verwandten: das X1000.
Das X1000 ist 'normal' - soweit man bei den Dingern von Normal reden kann - und hat die Laufwerke vorne oben, drunter ein Lüftungsgitter.
Nachteil bei beiden: nur 2*5,25" & 1*3,5"-Laufwerke.




The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Also wenn der Mora 2 Pro der ist, den man daneben hinstellt mit den 9x 12cm lüftern dann wird das wohl nix.
> Ich will alles in das Gehäuse, der hat zuviel Geld und will einen PC der gut aussieht, Leistung hat ohne ende, mit dem er Angeben kann... etc
> Wobei das blaue Lian Li Gehäuse defenetiv geil aussieht  muss mal fragen was er so will


Der Mora 2 ist der.
Aber: der würde beim Level 10 doch gut auf den seitlichen Teil vom Fuß passen......
Das Ding ist ja recht groß.
Wenn Du alles in das Gehäuse haben willst und noch Leistung ohne Ende und eine Wasserkühlung, dann fällt das 888 auch weg: es hat - durch seine Form - einfach zu wenig Platz.
Weswegen es bei mir auch 'vom Tisch' ist.
Aber: da kann ich Dir helfen:
Nimmst Du das hier.
Da bekommst Du Radis ohne Ende 'rein.
Wenn Du die (von vorne) linke Hälfte für die Hardware nimmst (MB, Pumpe, AGB) und rechts nur Radis einbaust, bekommst Du sicher einen Quad vorne, einen Triple in den Deckel udn zwei Triple in die Seite.
Andere Variante wäre ein Evo 1080 - der Mora soll einige cm zu groß sein - an Stelle der rechten Seitenwand einzubauen und die Front dann mit Mesh-Elementen bestücken - so kriegt der Eumel genug Luft.
Das mit den Mesh-Elementen sieht dann so aus.

Gibt auch einen Händler, der verkauft das Lian-Li 343 mit bereits im Deckel eingebautem Nova extreme 1080 9-fach-Radi.
Da guckst Du hier.
Ist sooo teuer gar nicht: 700$.
Dazu Zoll, Transport etc., dann hast Du schon mal 1200€ oder so weg...
Du kannst natürlich auch noch ein paar Extras ordern....

Wäre doch was, oder?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich hab eine Stornierung *ohne Grund* erhalten. Hab denen geschrieben, solange kein triftiger Grund darliegt, halte ich an der Bestellung fest und fordere zum Versenden auf.


----------



## Intelfan (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hab auch ne absage 
Aber ich habe denena uch ne mail geschickt das isch damit net einverstanden bin


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Mit den Grakas: da könnte man ja über unlauteren Wettbewerb nachdenken.....


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

also cih schreib meine beschwerde wenn ich daheim bin das ich das nciht ok finde ohne grund zu stornieren und auch nciht das meine Zahlung nicht entgegengenommen wurde... wird ja noch lustig 

zwecks gehäuse... hmmm ich weiß nicht das sieht so dick aus 
aber ich stell das mal mit auf meine Liste... werd ihm mal die verschiedenen Präsentieren und ihn fragen welches ihm am besten gefällt 

//EDIT:
hier mal mein Beschwerdebrief:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> leider musste ich gerade feststellen das meine zwei Bestellungen vom Vortag storniert wurden.
> Ich sehe jedoch keinerlei Grund hierzu. Bei der Bestellung 302-2492422-8792307 wurde als Grund angegeben das der Händler zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Zahlungen entgegennimmt. Mag schön und gut sein jedoch ist dies kein Stornierungsgrund, da der Preis unschlagbar war und das Angebot nun weg ist.
> Bei der anderen Bestellung wurde gar kein Grund angegeben.
> ...


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gugu Kinders,

ich hab sie auch:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass Ihre Bestellung #  beim Verkäufer
> Deckmommels  storniert wurde.
> ...


Das ist schlicht und einfach Betrug, da der Artikel definitiv als lieferbar ausgeschrieben war (wenn ich zu Hause bin muss ich unbedingt nachsehen, ob es aus der Bestellung hervorgeht). Falls die sich wirklich auf "Nicht lieferbar" versteifen kann sich Amazon gleich mal auf ne saubere "Watschen" freuen. 

"Tippfehler" "Versehen" "Selbst verschuldete Dummheit" ... kk ... aber so...ich hab ja die Verfügbarkeit extra 7x noch nachgeprüft und sogar nach meiner Bestellung waren noch welche da...nene  mit dem GT nicht (Mein Onkel ist Rechtsanwalt...hrhr...)

Hab euch alle lieeeeb!

*EDIT
*Ich will niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber das klingt dicke danach, dass sie keine Ahnung haben dass wir uns gegenseitig auf dem Laufenden halten können (woher auch *g*), und einfach mal jeden mit irgendetwas abspeisen..Was ist das für ein Grund..."Zur Zeit nicht lieferbar"?? WENN DANN STORNIER ICH ZUM DONNERWETTER, aber doch nicht der Shop mich!


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Killer of Two
4000 Euro????
Da darfst aber nicht sowas wie mit der Plexiblende bei dir machen...so von wegen ups wirft blasen...^^
Bist du dir da sicher das du das hinbekommst?


----------



## ole88 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmm ich find ja das zalmann gs1000black ist auch sehr sehr gut, aber so lianli hat mich bis jetzt noch kein einziges überzeugt


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

so zuerst God: ähm... der kann mir danach sicher auch helfen oder? 

@Kero: wird sicher nicht so gemoddet wie meins... wird sicher auch nciht so viel "Eigenbau" bekommen da ich beim ca 4000€ etwa noch 500€ für mich bekomme  als Dankeschön... und da will ich dann doch was gutes machen 

@ole: haste link?

@all... i-wann werde ich besser modden können wie ihr, und noch mehr fehler machen (nicht nur auf rechtschreibbasis)


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer moddet denn hier schon wieder den DHL Mann???? Ich warte schon seit gestern auf eine Lieferung, hab heute bei DHL angrufen und da wurde mir gesagt das es heute zugestellt wird. Finger weg vom Fernmodding-Button!!!!

Huch, hab grad ne email von deckmommels bekommen...*



Edit*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,[/FONT]
leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass auf Grund eines *internen Software Fehlers* alle Preise bei uns im Shop falsch kalkuliert waren, z.B. Monitore zum Preis von 7,74 € ist natürlich kein richtiger Verkaufspreis.
Deshalb wurde Ihre Bestellung storniert und es ist KEIN Kaufvertrag zu Stande gekommen.
Wir möchten uns mit dieser Mail bei Ihnen Entschuldigen und bitten Sie um Verständnis. Der Fehler wurde innerhalb von 1,5 Stunden behoben.
*Wir wünschen Ihnen und Ihrer Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schenken Ihnen bei der nächsten Bestellung die Versandkosten.*
_Ihr Deckmommels.de Team_


----------



## Intelfan (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

LoL.. na ja iwie muss man sich ja rausreden... Und schön das man die Versandkosten geschenkt bekommt  ich persönlich würde aus protest Nie wieder da kaufen


----------



## killer89 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tja, dann fangt mal an mit eurer Sammelklage 

@ The Killer for Two: Supi, ich bau auch n PC für deinen Kumpel 500€ nehm ich auch immer dankend an  vor allem, wenn ich nur n PC bauen muss und der auch noch ~3500€ kosten darf  da würd ich einfach mal verschärft auf den Preis achten und dann so verhandeln, dass das, was über bleibt für mich abfällt 

MfG


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wer moddet denn hier schon wieder den DHL Mann???? Ich warte schon seit gestern auf eine Lieferung, hab heute bei DHL angrufen und da wurde mir gesagt das es heute zugestellt wird. Finger weg vom Fernmodding-Button!!!!



Tut mir Leid, das kommt nun leider zu spät.

Werde nachher auch noch die Beschwerde schreiben. Die werden sicherlich noch viel Freude mit uns haben


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

mal schauen was die auf meine support-mail antworten ...
hab übrigens die gleiche mail wie kero 

@killer: das mach ich schön brav selber.. die 500 sind zusätzlich für mich... was überbleibt behalte ich verständlicherweiße 

@keor: kenn ich i-woher.. A-C-shop hat gestern vor 12 Uhr rausgegeben ... liegt immer noch bei denen auf der post.. i-wo ganz am anfang


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

3500 Euro für den PC und 500 für dich???? Jetzt wird es aber langsam unglaubwürdig...


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

es sind wahrscheinlich (er meinte er will so für um die 4000) 4000 für den pc und zusätzlich noch 500 für mich.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich habe gerade auch die gleiche Mail wie Kero bekommen.

@killer Der muss aber echt eine Menge Kohle haben. 500.- für das Zusammenstellen und Zusammenbauen von einem Recher. Das hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja... der hat meinen gesehen... meinte dann so ja er will auch einen Gamer PC ob ich ihm einen bauen kann...
Ich: "ja kein ding, gib mir die Kohle ich mach"
er: "ok so machen wirs"
Ich: "Wie viel willst denn ausgeben?"
er: "reichen 5000?"

*räusper* daraus entwickelten sich dann 4000 
ich krieg aber erst nochmal bescheid und selber glauben das er für 4000 will tu ich erst wenn das geld auf dem konto ist... aber so wie es ausschaut krieg ich diese woche noch das geld


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Amazon-Marketplace:

So, ich habe mal etwas telefoniert, nachdem auch bei mir alles storniert wurde:
gem. Amazon kommt der Kaufvertrag immer nur dann zustande, wenn die Ware versendet wurde.

Somit ist bei uns allen kein Kaufvertrag zustandegekommen.

Auch die Lustige Mail ist Aussagekräftig, da eine förmliche Anfechtung NUR bei einem zustandegekommenen Kaufvertrag nötig ist...

Amazon selber ist über den Verkäufer nicht sehr froh, allerdings sind ihnen (sagen sie) die Hände gebunden.

Ok, nemen wir es mit Humor: da hat NobLorRos perfekt ferngemoddet.
Überlegt mal, was wir für einen Bürokratie-Aufwand erzeugt haben!!!


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

die könnten jedem von uns doch zumindest eine schenken


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Dann heitere ich euch mal etwas auf:
Hello, Kitty mal anders...

Hier mal ein weiteres Weihnachtsspecial mit Babys:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mami mit zwei Babys, heute auf die Welt gekommen, passend zum Hello Kitty-Mod...


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die Antwort von Amazon auf meine Beschwerde:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an Amazon.de Marketplace.
> 
> ...


----------



## axel25 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@godtake: Danke für das Bild "Friedensminister", Kurzform von Friedenerhaltungsminister, was wiederum ein Sinonym für Verteidigungsminister ist
Und dann die Waffe


Danke fürs Modden meiner Lehrer und meiner Englisch-Schulaufgabe (glatte 5). Und wer musste nochmal DHL modden. Mein Headset ist noch nicht da. 

Klutten, weißt du zufällig, ob wir Waffensmileys verwenden dürfen.

Und ich glaube DHL kommt gerade :schnelldieTrepperunterstolpernfallenaufstehenfluchenhaustüraufmachen: Mist, doch der Nachbar Du verdammter Modder (ich meine BuGz4eVeR) :duckundwegrennpanzerholen:


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Komisch, irgendwie haben die nur Inder dort? Zumindest hört sich dein Anworter von Namen her genauso indisch an, wie meiner


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nobby: frohe weihnachten... die musst du untern baum legen 

BuGz4eVeR: war doch klar... auto antwort 

axel25: erst mal gratulation zum Ähm Friedensminister  aber wenn du den der dhl gemoddet hat erwischt mach ihn für mcih kalt... meine schläuche sind noch unterwegs


----------



## moe (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

schade, dass ich die amazon aktion gestern verpasst hab. aber so ne 4890 für knapp 8€ wär doch mal was schönes zu weihnachten, oder?

@killer: wo arbeitet denn dein freund? wann kann ich da anfangen?


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmhm...hab inzwischen auch die 2. Mail diesmal vom Super-Duper-"DeckMommels" bekommen mit dem "Internen SoftwareFehler". Mal sehen, hab eine sehr gepflegte Antwort geschrieben, ob da nicht ein bisschen mehr rausspringt als nur die Versandkosten.


@Nobbi: Meinen Glückwunsch zu deinen neuen Katzenbabys!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ nobbiengelchen

Einfach nur Süß die kleinen...

Na dann kommt ja jetzt richtig Leben in die Bude...wenn die erst mal anfangen alles zu erkunden....

Mfg


----------



## moe (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

die werden erst mal mit dem kopf gegen die wand rennen, wenn se dann laufen können.
(war das nich bei katzen so, dass die erst mal 3 wochen blind sind?)

btw: wer ist denn der glückliche (vater)? nachbarskatze??


----------



## axel25 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich schaffs sogar, meinen eigen PC zu zerst...modden. Nach dem Spielen wegen zu hoher CPU-Last mal Energiesparen geschickt.

Plötzlich läuft der Lüfter lauter (die Lüfter sind aber alle auf 100% gedreht!), panisch schalte ich den PC aus...Mist... dummes P5Q-Pro startet gleich mal neu (denkt sich zumindest der Stalin in mir, der Truman anders, aber ähnlich). Also, 5sek. auf den Start-Knopf drücken, schon ist er ganz aus. (Hoffentlich ist das BIOS nicht...). Dann nahm ich den PC vom Netz, erdete mich, schraubte ihn auf. *Meine Güte, war das NT warm!* Was also tun?
Fehler suchen. Also überprüfte ich alle Stecker, und siehe da, bei gefühlten 40°C im Zimmer verzieht sich ein Kabel so stark, das Pins den Kontakt verlieren (Lüfter). Danach ging ich aus meinem Zimmer...und mir Schlug eine Eiseskälte entgegen, schnell drehte ich um und öffnete das Zimmerfenster um es abzukühlen. Momentan bin ich dabei, das Zimmer wieder auf 21°C aufzuheizen, der PC wird erst morgen wieder ans Netz gehen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Alex gut gemacht 
@moe werd sohn eines reichen :d


----------



## pimplebear (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Kann ich auch bei euch mitmachen?? Etwas sagt mir dass ich besser die Bewerbung schreibe bevor ihr die Weltherrschaft übernommen habt:

*[FONT=&quot]Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
[/FONT]* Nee... Ich hab zwei rechte, bin aber Linkshänder, geht das auch?
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*Ausser wenn sie in eine zwei Meter dicke Schaumgummihülle eingepackt ist nicht. Und dann auch nur bis ich sie dort herausgeholt habe.
*[FONT=&quot]Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?[/FONT]*
Flaschen sind gut, Zollstock hab ich keinen, für etwas gibts Augenmass!!
*[FONT=&quot]Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Wie oben gesagt ja, da ich meine Brille durchschnittlich alle 7 Monate putze sehe ich meistens nicht viel.
[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
[/FONT]*Ausser die zwei Leute auf der Welt, die den Spezialpfad kennen kommt niemand durch mein Zimmer ohne 30 Gegenstände zu zertrampeln.
*[FONT=&quot]Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Sicher, für etwas geht man ja ans Gymnasium...
[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Früher war ich schizophren, doch jetzt sind wir geheilt!
[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]Qualifikationsnachweis:
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Als ich das letzte Mal versuchte meinen PC zu modden, gab das ganze System mit einem kleinen "Puff" und einem kleinen, schwarzen Rauch den Geist auf. Seit dann (vor ca. 1 Monat) bin ich gezwungen auf einem uralt-System mit einem Athlon Thunderbird mit 800 MHz zu arbeiten bis ich wieder genug Geld habe.
Ausserdem hat die Grafikkarte des Laptops meiner Eltern einen Totalschaden, seit ich versucht habe, sie von dem lästigen Geflimmer zu befreien.

PS: Wer hat mein Gesicht ferngemoddet, meine Pickel werden täglich weniger
[/FONT]


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hallo pimplebear, 
deine Bewerbung hört sich ja schon mal gar nicht schlecht an...und da sich deine bisherigen Beiträge beinahe nur um entweder Kaputtes oder aber um Nobbis Hello Kitty drehen, beweist du ja auch ein gewisses Feingespür. Auch eine ganz passable, herrlich zweideutige Arbeitsbenamsung würde mir schon auf der Zunge liegen...die wird aber natürlich noch nicht verraten....hihi.....pickel-puff....hihi...harhar...LOL....rofl....


----------



## axel25 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, ein Mann mehr...mit zwei Psychen... 
Wäre gut für den "Frieden" und Inkasso.
Details zur Psyche kannst du uns nicht zufällig geben?
Irgendwas von der Psyche eine Jaffa wäre ganz recht. Ich strebe für meinen Gott und sowas

Ne, Quatsch, meine Stimme hast, aber mal schauen was Direktorat meint!

Edit: Ups, den Chef gemoddet, wo war doch gleich der Reset-Button?


----------



## de_oli (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ohh ich weiß was ich morgen als geschenke bekomme und bin deswegen so gelangweilt


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Was denn?


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

einen kaputten PC deswegen ist er gelangweilt weil er ihn nicht mehr kaputt machen kann


----------



## de_oli (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

geld und konzert karte
und nein ich gebe kein geld mehr für pc's aus  sonder für schlagzeug  und den kapputen pc hab ich schon vor 3 jahren bekommen (fujitsu siemens deswegen)


----------



## axel25 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich habe mir von meinem Vater eigentlich Bad Company 2 gewünscht, aber ich glaube er schenkt mir was größeres, anderes. Aber Geld ist doch auch toll


----------



## de_oli (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja  aber will mehr MEHR


----------



## Kaspar (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi,

Auch ich habe mich nun durch gerungen mich mich hier um eine total unberzahlte stelle zu bewerben!

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
Ja, und auch nur 3 Finger und 2 Daumen pro Hand

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
Die muss man auspacken? und ich wunder mich warum ich mein neues system nicht zulaufen bekommen.

*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
nein boxed lüfter designed by Schienenbruch

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
Klar ich arbeite nur mit maß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
Nur ein Genie... nur ich bin keins NEIN!

*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*
Wer ist Hartz IV und was macht der ?

Dann sind sie hier richtig!

*Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?*
Nirgends. Bin ich auch der Meinung.

*Qualifikationsnachweis:*
Neuer PC zusammen gebaut und beim ersten Start bemerkte ich eine kleine qualwolke die vom board aus ging und ich dachte mir ******* naja eingeschickt mit der bemerkung Bios bootet nicht naja das tat es ja dann auch nicht mehr  und sogar nen neues bekommen 

Weitere Modding erfolge werde ich posten mein Bro bekommt nen neuen PC zu weihnachten udn ich darf ihn zusammen bauen. 

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hallo!
axel25 spricht von Gott und schon bin ich on....

Ist Größenwahn heilbar?

Ok, Arbeit:
Lieber pimblebear, lieber Kaspar,

Ihr seid definitiv unfähig genug für unseren Haufen.
Natürlich wären Bewerbungsphotos mit definitiv zerstörter,äähh, gemoddeter Hardware wesentlich angenehmer für uns ( 50% unserer Mirarbeiter sind aufgrund des hohen Anforderungsprofils Analphabeten), aber es liest sich schon mal gut.


*Und hier ein Antrag in NobLorRos-Angelegenheiten:*​

Liebe Kollegen!
Das neue Jahr kommt immer schneller auf uns zu, der Bekanntheitsgrad liegt schon über Helmut Kohl und unsere Projekte in Punkto Fernmodding können sich auch sehen lassen:

-Amazon Marketplace
-Kühlermodding by Schienenbruch
-backen mit NobLorRos
-Kabelmanagement mit derLordselbst

Die Krönung könnte natürlich die Glorreiche Zusammenarbeit mit PCGH werden, wenn wir ihnen ein System verschandeln....verschönern sollen.
Wenn es klappt.

Was ich mir Wünsche?

Mehr Hardwaretests, mehr Workshops, Rezensionen...
Hey, mehr fundierten Blödsinn halt

Als Fail Director ist es meine Pflicht, euch zur Arbeit anzutreiben

Wir haben einen schlechten Ruf zu ruinieren, lasst uns anfangen!

Gestern standen wir am Abgrund,heute sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter!

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen Frohe Weihnachten!

Euer nobbi


----------



## ole88 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Auch euch Chaoten wünsch Ich allen eine Frohe Weihnacht.

Dann lasst uns weitergehen auf ein neues Jahr.


----------



## Kaspar (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi

und man ich habe vergessen was ich schreiben wollte 

Edith: genau ich habs wieder, mal ne frage wer ist für dhl zustellungen zuständig ?
das weihnachts geschenkt für meine oma ist noch nicht da und bis morgen wird es echt eng dabei habe ich doch schon vorgestern bestellt .


----------



## tbone1978 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Frohe Weihnachten @ all !!!


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

gleichfalls


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer moddet denn meinen Entscheidungswillen. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden was in meinen Cooler Master rein soll. AMD, Intel; AM2+, 775.... Mann helft mir doch...

Jo, ebenfalls @ all Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

kein 775 hol am3^^ passen auch  die buldozer druff^^


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ne, AM3 nicht. Der PC ist nur zum Filme gucken und Surfen, der kommt in mein Schlafzimmer. Hab schon einen AM3 in meinem Spielerechner!


----------



## _hellgate_ (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

respekt noch 1min


----------



## Intelfan (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Erstma frohe weihnachten euch allen 
Und nun zum ernsten teil:

Wer von euch hat mich gemoddet?! habe gerade etwas das KM in meinem PC verändert... Die Kiste zugemacht unter den PC verfrachtet alles angeschlossen, drücke erwartungsvoll den Schalter uuuund:

NIX

Ich hab vergessen Power, reset switch und hdd und power led anzuschließen


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Frohes fest

nimm am2+ und ne am3 cpu dann finktionierts wenigstens nicht leich 
und ddrII reicht zum filme kuken auch


----------



## _hellgate_ (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

auf jeden reicht das!


----------



## godtake (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Frohes Weihnachtsfest ihr Bisibuben, hier, extra nur für euch!!
Wünsch euch was!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Edith: genau ich habs wieder, mal ne frage wer ist für dhl zustellungen zuständig ?



DHL mit aufzunehmen war meine Idee.
Warum?

Was war den drin im Pakerl?



 Wenn's wertvoll oder nützlich war: geht an dLs: der kann's brauchen - so rar, wie er sich derzeit macht.
 Wenn's mit Sex zu tun hatte: geht an den Papst.
 Wenn's sinnlos oder wertlos ist: geht nach Timbuktu.
Wenn Du nicht sagen willst, was es war - oder es nicht mehr weißt: geht an unseren Mitarbeiter Briefbombenleser zur Auswertung.
Die Auslieferung erfolgt in allen Fällen am 31.02.

Hochachtungsvoll

NobLorRos-Support.

P.S.: auf Grund der langen Laufzeit müssen wir leider  Nachporto in Höhe von 18297384238741,25€ berechnen; zzgl. NobLorRos-Support-Gebühr von 147% zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer.
Allerdings erhalten Sie einen Weihnachtsrabatt: Sie zahlen nur das Doppelte!


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oooooooh wie schön Godihasimausi! Guck mal wie gut mir das Bild gefällt, ich lass es mal die Tage über so.

Hm, habs grad als Profilbild gemacht, aber wird nicht übernommen... Klutten?


----------



## godtake (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Da war doch dieser Unterschied....Profilbild und? Na...na...kommste druff? Ist mindestens schon 4x gefallen hier hihi...


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ godtake  Sehr geil Das ist ja fast wie Weihnachten


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Blöder Glühwein...


----------



## godtake (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Donge donge ^^


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hehe das wird für verwirrung sorgen...  Nooooooobbi wo bist du?????


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hehe das wird für verwirrung sorgen...  Nooooooobbi wo bist du?????


Oh nein das würden wir doch nie und nimmer beabsichtigen


----------



## godtake (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Never!


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

geil jetzt erkennt man nicht mal mehr auf den 5ten blick wer wsa geschrieben hat weil alle das selbe bild haben.

und danke für das pic gefällt auch siehe <----dort

edit @ schienenbruch nimm auch das bild dann haben wir atm alle das selbe bild audf der seite


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja das wäre aber lustig 

oder er deaktiviert die avatare


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

 Zu Geil...


----------



## rabensang (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wenigstens kann man euch jetzt anhand der Benutzerbilder auseinander halten.

Ausserdem hab ich eure ewigen Doppelposts unterbrochen....*ätsch*

MFG


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Etz hört schon auf zu modden, ich will nicht.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



rabensang schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann man euch jetzt anhand der Benutzerbilder auseinander halten.
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich eure ewigen Doppelposts unterbrochen....*ätsch*
> 
> MFG



Ganz einfach du musst einfach das weihnachts bild als avatar machen muhahahahahahaha.....ansonsten machen wir es 

und mr_sleeve du auch das selbe wir rabesang


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich soll mir euer tolles bild als ava machen?


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

klar muss doch alles gleich aus sehen hier wie es halt in einem unternehmen ist was nach der weltherrschaft strebt alle werden mit einbezogen ob sie wollen oder nciht


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich will nicht und bin kein mitläufer 
am besten schreibst Klutten an - der spam muss weg


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



rabensang schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann man euch jetzt anhand der Benutzerbilder auseinander halten.
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich eure ewigen Doppelposts unterbrochen....*ätsch*
> 
> MFG



Sehr Geehrter rabensang.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie Haben Gewonnen

Und zwar ein Lebenslanges Fernmoddingabo der Firma NobLorRos 

Ja richtig gelesen !!!!

Und das beste ist es Kostet nichts!
 In Ihrem Fall wird es den Mitarbeitern der Firma NobLorRos ein vergnügen sein Sie selbst noch in der Freizeit zu betreuen und mit dieversen Fernmoddings Ihr Alltag zu nun sagen wir mal verschönern 

Es Grüßt herzlich der Gewinnkunden Support der Firma NobLorRos


----------



## rabensang (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Ganz einfach du musst einfach das weihnachts bild als avatar machen muhahahahahahaha.....ansonsten machen wir es
> 
> und mr_sleeve du auch das selbe wir rabesang




Ich würd ja gerne, aber ich weiss nicht wie das geht....

MFG


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Sehr Geehrter rabensang.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie Haben Gewonnen
> 
> ...


 
Darf ich mal den Rechtsweg nutzen und bemerken dass ich an seiner stelle stehen müsste ?


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

zu spät nu haste gewonnen 

@ mr_sleeve ganz einfach ihr bekommt es beide wir wollen keinen benachteiligen


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die Bilder sind NUR für Angestellte der NobLorRos IG!!!


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ kero81 was ist ne IG ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Sehr Geehrter rabensang.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie Haben Gewonnen
> 
> ...





rabensang schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne, aber ich weiss nicht wie das geht....
> MFG


Ja-ja: immer diese Ausreden!
hat da einer Muffe bekommen?
Das sein nächster Kühler so aussehen könnte?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> @ mr_sleeve ganz einfach ihr bekommt es beide wir wollen keinen benachteiligen


Also bitte noch einmal offiziell, nur diesmal mit meinem Namen.


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> @ kero81 was ist ne IG ?




IG= Interessengemeinschaft


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Darf ich mal den Rechtsweg nutzen und bemerken dass ich an seiner stelle stehen müsste ?


Nein!
Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
Versuche der Nutzung des Rechtsweges werden mit Fernmodding für den Versucher sowie alle Nachbarn, Arbeitskollegen, Freunde usw. belohnt.....


----------



## rabensang (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Sehr Geehrter rabensang.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie Haben Gewonnen
> 
> ...



Meine Mutti hat gesagt, ich darf von Fremden nix annehmen.

Ausserdem kenn ich euch Werbefirmen. Erst gewinnt man was und dann hat man gleich ein ABo am Hals, vielleicht noch von PCGH....


....aber wartet kurz, ich glaub, auf den PCGH Abo Trick bin ich schon reingefallen...


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sehr Geehrter mr_sleeve.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie Haben Gewonnen

Und zwar ein Lebenslanges Fernmoddingabo der Firma NobLorRos 

Ja richtig gelesen !!!!

Und das beste ist es Kostet nichts!
In Ihrem Fall wird es den Mitarbeitern der Firma NobLorRos ein vergnügen sein Sie selbst noch in der Freizeit zu betreuen und mit dieversen Fernmoddings Ihr Alltag zu nun sagen wir mal verschönern 

Es Grüßt herzlich der Gewinnkunden Support der Firma NobLorRos


______________
Besser ?


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ mr_sleeve  
#
Sehr Geehrter mr_sleeve.

Wer hier gewinnt entscheiden immer noch wir und der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen. Wegen weil wir haben immer Recht Siehe Weltherrschaft 

Aber ihren Kostenpflichtigen Auftrag zum Fernmodding nehmen wir gerne an

Bitte Überweisen sie inerhalb der nächstern 48 min 12634774687584,98 sfr an unser Schweizer Nummern Konto

MFG NobLorRos


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Sehr Geehrter mr_sleeve.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie Haben Gewonnen
> 
> ...


 
vielen dank



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Nein!
> Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
> Versuche der Nutzung des Rechtsweges werden mit Fernmodding für den Versucher sowie alle Nachbarn, Arbeitskollegen, Freunde usw. belohnt.....


Erneute Dankesgrüße verlassen meine DSL-Leitung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> vielen dank


Eins-Dreißig


----------



## ole88 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

scheiß e is das geil, verwirrung pur


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> ******* is das geil, verwirrung pur


Welches Bild von mir haste gerade angeschaut?


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Darf ich eig auch in anderen foren über meinen Avatar NobLorRos publik machen ?

also darf ich ihn auch außerhalb des pcgh forums anwenden ?


----------



## ole88 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich meine unser benutzerbild^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Darf ich eig auch in anderen foren über meinen Avatar NobLorRos publik machen ?
> 
> also darf ich ihn auch außerhalb des pcgh forums anwenden ?


Ich zitiere $14 Absatz 4:

Die offenlegung des widerrechtlich gestalteten oberhalb verwendeten nicht rechtskomformen illustrationsmaterials ist verboten.


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Ich zitiere $14 Absatz 4:
> 
> Die offenlegung des widerrechtlich gestalteten oberhalb verwendeten nicht rechtskomformen illustrationsmaterials ist verboten.



ÄH ist das aus der bedienungsanleitung deiner Microwelle?!?


----------



## godtake (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hä? Warum widerrechtlich? Kapier ich nett...

Da hätt ich gern ne Erklärung dazu

Edit: @Kaspar: So weit ich mich auskenne und da ich der Urheber dieser Bilder bin, erlaube ich Dir hiermit die Bilder für NICHT kommerzielle Zwecke weiter zu verwenden. D.h. du kannst damit im Prinzip alles machen so lange du daran kein Geld verdienst...wenn sich die Leute plötzlich für 35 Euro Noblorros- Aufkleber bei Dir drucken lassen wollen, will ich da auch noch n Wörtchen mitreden XD...

Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht weiß der Disturbed-Mann da noch etwas von dem ich keinen Plan hab


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ok danke.

und was haltet ih davon noblorros T-Shirts fehldrucke garantiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ding gibt es natürlich nicht zu kaufen es sei denn ihr machts euch selbst.
(wie 2 deutig)


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

very nice, nur anch weihnachten ab in die tonne damit.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

am besten gleich schon vor dem anziehen aber evtl wäre eingestickt in wollpullis mal was


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

War wohl doch aus der Bedienungsanleitung seiner Microwelle


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

seit ihr irgendwie so ne coole gang oder warum macht ihr so nen trara um eure bilder?


tbone1978 schrieb:


> War wohl doch aus der Bedienungsanleitung seiner Microwelle


muss ich dich enttäuschen, von tims spielzeugrasenmäher.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

geil alleine heute schon wieder 51 posts und davon keiner sinn voll also hier insgesammt im noblorros fred

wir sind keine gang wir sind noblorros


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das ist doch auch der Sinn des Unsinns hier oder doch? oder nicht? HÄH?


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> geil alleine heute schon wieder 51 posts und davon keiner sinn voll also hier insgesammt im noblorros fred
> 
> wir sind keine gang wir sind noblorros


sowas wie tokio hotel?


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ tbone: glaube schon weil die beliebtheit hat der fred glaube durch seine ultimative sinnfreiheit.

@ mr_sleeve: nein ganz anders


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> glaube schon weil die beliebtheit hat der fred glaube durch seine ultimative sinnfreiheit.


Der Thread kann geclosed werden.                                                                           *****CLOSED****


Kaspar schrieb:


> @ mr_sleeve: nein ganz anders


Erklär doch mal bitte.


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ mr_sleeve Meine Güte da hat aber einer schlechte Laune am Frühen Heilig Morgen 

Lach mal wieder


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Darum Heute BEkommt jeder einen schönen neuen Stok und ne trachtprügel also ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Darum Heute BEkommt jeder einen schönen neuen Stok und ne trachtprügel also ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf


zu dir komm ich persöhnlich.


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ mr_sleeve Selig sind die die nichts zu sagen haben und trozdem schweigen


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ohh... tbone jetzt wirst du mir suspekt solch weise sprüche und das um diese uhrzeit


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das liegt nur an den Farbmustern


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> ohh... tbone jetzt wirst du mir suspekt solch weise sprüche und das um diese uhrzeit


 ich verbitte mir diese leiblichkeit


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

muss naja ich hab leider keine da


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ mr_sleeve Ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht wiederholen von wegen Doppelpost und so aber selig sind die, und so weiter.............


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



******* ich muss iwiw lachen frag mich ned warum.


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> @ mr_sleeve Ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht wiederholen von wegen Doppelpost und so aber selig sind die, und so weiter.............


 soweit ich weiß war die meine tat keine die einen doppelpost verursachte.


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So ich werde mich jetzt mal ins Bettchen hauen noch nen paar Stunden  schlafen Ich befürchte das meine Tochter Heute sehr Früh aufstehen wird .... Die kleine war Heute schon total überdreht

N8 zusammen


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ick glob dat het er net verstanden was ick mente hehe


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Die kleine war Heute schon total überdreht
> 
> N8 zusammen


Dass gute alte ADS.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jo dann pack ichs auch mal bis dann hauta


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Dass gute alte ADS.


Ne Weihnachten


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

außerdem adhs

bis morgen *reusper* nach her


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

adhs is erhöhtes ads... ich kenn mich aus junge, hat mir alles der kompetente facharzt für chirugie erzählt.


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jo bis später mal schauen ob ich heute nochmal dazu komme hier rein zu schauen


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> adhs is erhöhtes ads... ich kenn mich aus junge, hat mir alles der kompetente facharzt für chirugie erzählt.


  Das glaub ich dir sofort das _*DU  *_dich damit auskennst


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir sofort das _*DU *_dich damit auskennst


abfällige beleidigungen in jeglicher art sind mit erhötem strafmaß zu betrachten.


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Mr_Sleeve

Geh hemm un bui dei kailo!


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Das du dich dadurch angegriffen fühlst sollte dir schwer zu denken geben


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ mr_sleeve Wir haben zwar den gleichen Himmel aber bei weiten nicht den gleichen Horizont

Bis denne Gute N8


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@tbone1978
Du bist ja richtig gut drauf heute Nacht. 


Bin jetzt zu müde zum Avatarwechsel.


*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.*

lg
..


----------



## ole88 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe weihnachten


@sleeve hast du irgendwie probleme oder bekommt dir weihnachten nicht? komm mal wieder runter, man man wenn ich so drauf wär wie du würd ich glühbirnen zum frühstück essen


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So, erstmal:
Frohe Weihnachten!

Und viel Glück und Gesundheit für 2010.

@ mr_sleeve und die anderen: Seid wieder Lieb, es ist Weihnachten!

So, nun fachmännisch:
ADS: AufmerksamkeitsDefizitSyndrom
ADHS: AumeksamkeitsdefifizitHyperaktivitätsSyndrom

Wenn man sich auf nichts konzentieren kann, ADS, wenn man dabei durchs Zappeln tolle Cocktails mixen kann,ADHS...


----------



## pimplebear (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Frohe Weihnachten, liebe NobLorRos-Gemeinschaft!!* Mögen alle eure Zerstörungs- ääääääh Moddingwünsche in Erfüllung gehen!!
PS: Kann jemand mein Passwort fernmodden, mein Bruder war in meinem Account!!


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

BIn doch immer Lieb
Gerade zu Weihnachten gaaaanz besonders


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Na, da konnten ja einige letzte Nacht nicht schlafen....Vorfreude auf den Weihnachtsmann ????

Ihr bekommt eh alle nur was mit der Rute...

Da ich mich aus Gesundheitsgründen gestern an nicht mehr beteiligen konnte....ich bin tatsächlich um 19 Uhr ins Bett gegangen...

Nun zu wichtigen Dingen


*Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten, Gesundheit, Glück und ordentlich Geschenke....*

*Es hat mit Euch allen in letzter Zeit sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, das wir den auch in Zukunft noch haben werden....auf dem Wege zur "Weltherschaft mit NobLorRos" *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
*Rossi*


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*Weihnachten*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Der Thread kann geclosed werden.                                                                           *****CLOSED****





mr_sleeve schrieb:


> abfällige beleidigungen in jeglicher art sind mit erhötem strafmaß zu betrachten.


da macht sich einer massiv unbeliebt.
Wär' jetzt nicht Weihnachten, würd' ich ja sagen: da bettelt einer um massives Fernmodding.....



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Bin jetzt zu müde zum Avatarwechsel.



Schuld eigene!
Außerdem; das ist ein Grund, aber kein Hindernis!


ole88 schrieb:


> @sleeve hast du irgendwie probleme oder bekommt dir weihnachten nicht?



Er nicht, aber ich.
insoweit wundert Euch nicht, wenn ich mich ein wenig rar mache, etwas seltsam bin oder nicht unbedingt antworte: ich habe _massive _Probleme mit Weihnachten.
Warum und wieso ist 'ne Geschichte für sich, über die ich hier und jetzt nich reden möcht'.

Das soll Euch aber den Spaß nicht verderben; deswegen halte ich mich etwas zurück.


ole88 schrieb:


> komm mal wieder runter, man man wenn ich so drauf wär wie du würd ich glühbirnen zum frühstück essen


Glühbirnen würd' ich nicht nehmen: werden zu Kostbarkeiten....
Gibt da ja so eine E-U-Verordnung....
Außerdem ist jetzt nicht unbedingt Frühstückzeit....

Der gute Mr. Sleeve erinnert mich ein wenig an einen anderen User, R-M...
Einige werden wissen, wen ich meine.

Grüße und frohes Fest

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mal etwas anderes:
Hier im Thread sollten wir uns doch besser nicht auf ein bestimmtes Niveau herablassen, auch wenn es doch aufgrund des eh niedrigen NobLorRos-Niveaus schon schwierig ist. 

Denkt bitte an unseren Ruf und lasst das persönliche Angreifen doch besser die Kleinkinder in den anderen Moserthreads machen oder beschimpft euch per PN....Hmm...beschimpfen per PN?

Wir brauchen zusätzlich zur PN noch Beschimpfung/ Beleidigung....
Ok, Antrag an PCGH....


----------



## Mr__47 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hey leute auf welcher Seite finde ich das Weihnachtsbild? 
*will haben* 
bin zu faul zum suchen


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@all Allen ein frohes und besinnliches Fest.

Klutten wird sich sicherlich über unsere neuen Bilder freuen


----------



## Klutten (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....wer hat gerufen? Ach ja, eure Benutzerbilder ...wirklich toll, erinnert mich irgendwie an Gruppenzwang.


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Lieber KLUTTEN !!!!
Im Namen des gesamten NobLorRos-Teams wünsche ich dir Frohe Weihnachten und das du keine grauen Haare durch uns bekommst!
​


----------



## Klutten (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Danke, wünsche ich euch ebenfalls. Graue Haare habe ich (altersbedingt ) allerdings schon mehr als genug.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Klutten schrieb:


> Danke, wünsche ich euch ebenfalls. Graue Haare habe ich (altersbedingt ) allerdings schon mehr als genug.



Armer Klutten


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Mr__47 schrieb:


> Hey leute auf welcher Seite finde ich das Weihnachtsbild?
> *will haben*
> bin zu faul zum suchen


Hi!

hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist schon auf die maximal zulässigen 150 Pixel geschrumpft; das Original hatte - NobLorRos-typisch - zu viel: 157.

Brauchst es nur speichern und dann als Benutzerbild hochladen.


Lieber Klutten: auch ich schließe mich den Weihnachtswünschen an.

Die grauen Haare: waren das die K-L-Kühler?
Aber: besser graue Haar als gar keine!

Allerdings wird es Zeit, dass auch Du das NobLorRos-Weihnachstbenutzerbild benutzt.
Als "freier, garantiert davon nichts wissender Mitarbeiter" bist auch Du *Mit*arbeiter und von daher angehalten,  dieses Bild zu nutzen.
Nix gegen Werner, aber trotzdem.....



Klutten schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an Gruppenzwang.


Da ist nix mit Zwang!
 Nur Nötigung, ein wenig Erpressung...


grüße


Jochen
Grüße
Jochen


----------



## The Killer for Two (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Dann mal alles gute an das Noblorros-Team 
Wünsch euch frohe Weihnachten und funktionierende PC´s für die Festtage


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Advent, Advent, mein Rechner brennt.....

erst eins, dann zwei, dann drei, dann vier, dann steht LC-Power vor der Tür!


----------



## killer89 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

test test

MfG

edit: so besser Schienenbruch? 
Und ich bin ITler, da is jetzt noch morgen, wir stehen ja erst so spät auf


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*NobLorRos, das aufstrebende Modding-Unternehmen, sucht neue Mitarbeiter:*​ 

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände? Nicht ganz aber auch ich hab schon einiges über den Jordan gehen lassen.*

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken? Auch das hab ich schon fertig gebracht.*


*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen? Bauarbeitermanier aber logo.*

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind? Trifft nicht ganz zu, aber auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.*

*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt? Nein definitv nicht. Fang ich erstmal an zu suchen, fängt das Chaos erst an.*

*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert? Das sagt mein Arbeitgeber auch.*

*Dann sind sie hier richtig! (Das weiß ich doch)*

*Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?*

*Viele sagen ich sei verrückt, ich sage Nein! Aber diese Stimmen in meinem Kopf behaupten wieder das gegeteil....wem soll ich den nun glauben. Hilfe!!*

*von zerstörten Netzteilen-*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*bis Designwunderwerken, zu *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*wunderschönen Blechkisten und Kühler,ist alles dabei.*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung ist aussagekräftig genug *


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer von euch hat meinen Monitor gemoddet
Das Teil lässt sich nicht mehr richtig einschalten, brauch mindestes 10 mInuten bis ein Bild kommt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Equilibrium

Das ist doch mal eine Aussagekäftige Bewerbung...

Deine Unfähigkeiten sind hier selbstverständlich wilkommen...

Wilkommen im Unternehmen....

Wie nennen wir Dich jetzt...Mmmmmm???

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

schneeflöcken^^


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> So, erstmal:
> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> 
> ...



Cocktails...
Euch allen eine Frohe Weihnacht, Ho Ho Ho!

Jawohl, Schneflöckchen klingt gut!!! Bist getauft!!!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> schneeflöcken^^



Super Einfall, passt auch perfekt.


----------



## Intelfan (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Frohe Weihnachten!

@ schienenbruch:

Das auf dem Profilbild von Klutte is glaube ich eher weniger Werner... Ich glaube das is diese Counterstrike comicfigur.. iwie war da mal was


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> @ schienenbruch:
> 
> Das auf dem Profilbild von Klutte is glaube ich eher weniger Werner... Ich glaube das is diese Counterstrike comicfigur.. iwie war da mal was



Bender war das , gab damals sogar ein Sonderheft von PC Games


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ihr mit euren Neuen Profilbildern euch kann man garnicht auf die schnelle auseinanderhalten

Habt schon wieder alles Kaputtferngemoddet ich bin irritiert!


----------



## Intelfan (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Bender war das , gab damals sogar ein Sonderheft von PC Games




Stimmt... so war das... danke


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Cocktails...
> Euch allen eine Frohe Weihnacht, Ho Ho Ho!
> 
> Jawohl, Schneflöckchen klingt gut!!! Bist getauft!!!


 
wenn dann Snowflake!^^ aber das ist ja nichts technickspezifisches


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Stimmt... so war das... danke



Keine Ursache

@ Mick Jogger Das ist unser Weihnachtsgeschenk an Klutten


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Equilibrium:

Herzlich willkommen beim lebenden Chaos.

Natürlich sind wir froh, dich dabei zu haben.
Du wirst ab sofort den LC-Power Support übernehmen

Aber Snowflake?

Wie wäre Schneepflugmodder?


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ihr habt Probleme Snowflake oder Schneepflug

denkt daran das Weihnachten bald zuende ist und es keinen Schnee geschweige denn einen Schneepflug gibt


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Equilibrium:
Schön, dass Du dabei bist. 

Wie wäre es mit "hardwareverstecker", ich denke da gerade an sein Plexi. 


lg


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

auch von mir nochmal frohe weihnachten an alle und ich finde die idee mit den profilbildern echt kool 

Und ich glabe wir solten heute ab 16:00 bis 0:00 unsere arbeit einstellen damit keiner auf die idee kommt weihnachtsbäume fernzumodden und jeder seine geschnke wenigstens mal 2-3 h nutzen kann


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wie jetzt aufhören? 

Ich fange jetzt gerade an, den Bratengeruch aus der Nachbarschaft, mit etwas Lackierduft zu untermauern.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Wie jetzt aufhören?
> 
> Ich fange jetzt gerade an, den Bratengeruch aus der Nachbarschaft, mit etwas Lackierduft zu untermauern.



So ist es brav, hoffentlich benutzt du auch den guten lösungsmittelhaltigen Lack und nicht den langweiligen wasserbasierenden


----------



## Selene (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Equilibrium: Willkommen im Team 

@all: Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Mit dem Kunststoff-Haftvermittler bin ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden. Gleich gibts aber den guten Dupli-color-Acryl auf meine Enermax.


----------



## Milkyway (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wünsch euch allen Frohe Weihnachten!

Einen Wunsch hab ich: Bitte nicht um 2 Uhr Morgens nen Thread als Chat missbrauchen, ja? War absolut öde zum lesen und man weiß nicht ab wann wieder was unterhaltsames dasteht.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Mit dem Kunststoff-Haftvermittler bin ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden. Gleich gibts aber den guten Dupli-color-Acryl auf meine Enermax.



Ausgezeichnet


----------



## Intelfan (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Milkyway schrieb:


> Wünsch euch allen Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Einen Wunsch hab ich: Bitte nicht um 2 Uhr Morgens nen Thread als Chat missbrauchen, ja? War absolut öde zum lesen und man weiß nicht ab wann wieder was unterhaltsames dasteht.




Der meinung schließe ich mich an!


----------



## ole88 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ähm ja sorry langeweile^^

Ja auch von mir ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest mit geschmolzenen Schnee.


----------



## axel25 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tut mir Leid, kann mein Benutzerbild gerade ich nicht ändern, hock in Frankfurt


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ok dann heute nacht mal nicht 

und nen schönen abend wünsch ich

[ICh hasse weihnachten scheiß auf die geschenke jedes mal familien terror ]


----------



## killer89 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich schließe mich dir an Kaspar!

Ich bin auch "etwas" angenervt von Weihnachten... jedes Jahr das Gleiche, immer wieder wird n Kind geboren, etc. mich nervt auch immer dieses elendige Geschenkeverpacken an. 

Ich finde diese Zentralisierung auf einen Tag im Jahr mit den Geschenken so zum , wenn ich etwas brauche, dann kauf ich es mir. Außerdem sind das atm die einzigen Tage seit langem, die ich mal habe und die muss ich dann mit "sowas" verbringen. Dieses Jahr konnt ich mich nichtmal auf Weihnachten "einstellen". Zuerst war noch fast Sommer, dann war auch schon kalt + Schnee und Weihnachten. Wo ist die Zeit geblieben?

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Zeit geblieben?



Ferngemoddet.

Und kann der nächste heiland bitte ganznormal im krankehaus zur welt kommen ?


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Und kann der nächste heiland bitte ganznormal im krankehaus zur welt kommen ?


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich kann mich Kaspar auch nur anschließen, wobei es bis jetzt dieses Jahr doch recht ruhig war. Aber das große Finale kommt ja erst am 26.
Zudem noch der ganze Konsum"zwang" mit den Geschenken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wenn Ihr mal selber Kinder habt, falls Ihr welche möchtet....

Dann sieht Ihr Weihnachten mit anderen Augen....

Klar....ich hatte heute von 15. Uhr an die Bude voll....meine Eltern waren da, gut die wohnen eine Etage tiefer.......meine Schwiegereltern und mein Schwager mit seiner Lebensgefährtin und meinem 10 Monate alten Neffen....

Die sind alle aber gegen 19.30 verschwunden....

Worauf ich hinaus will....es gibt nichts schöneres als einen nervösen kleinen 6 Jährigen Jungen, der auf den Weihnachtsmann wartet...

Gegen 16.30 ist die gesamte Familie zu einem Spaziergang durch das Dorf aufgebrochen.....und "Papa" hat aufgepasst, ob der Weihnachtsmann kommt....

Als sie alle zurück kamen, war der Weihnachtsmann natürlich inzwischen da....

Dies Augen und diese Freude.....das ist durch nichts zu ersetzen...

Ich bin ein Fan von Weihnachten....unser Haus und unser Grundstück ist mit viel Beleuchtung versehen.....

Ich finde es schade und auch traurig, das einige Weihnachten nicht mögen...da scheint Ihr keine schönen Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben....

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage....

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@all:frohe weihnachten !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ich würde wirklich sagen weihnachten ist toll selbst als noch halb kind... ich finde es immer wieder gut wie es die ganze familie zusammenschweisst bei uns war das mal ein langer tag ohne geschreie durch das ganze haus...


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossi Im Großen und Ganzen ist es ja auch schön, nur leider gibt es bei uns zwischen den Familien oft Krach.  Ansonsten ist es aber sehr schön, besonders wenn mein Cousin mit seinen 2 Kleinen zu Besuch ist.


----------



## Intelfan (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich bin selber auch noch fast kind (15) und liebe weihnachten.. Aber wenn jemand weihnachten net mag... tja der solls lassen  jedem das seine


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hicks!
Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr habt!
ihr müsst nur die richtigen Geschenke machen

Wir waren gerade auf eine Weihnachtsparty mit unseren Jungs.
ich bin ziemlich betr.....gut drauf
Irgendwie darf ich heute alles

und weil alles so schön ist, hier eine kleine Weihnachts-PN von PCGH Thilo!!!!!
Ich hatte ihm ja die Entstehung von NobLorRos geschickt(siehe einige 100 Posts vorher)

*Hi nobbi,

das klingt ja alles sehr geil. Ich würde euch gerne mal auf der Main vorstellen, allerdings bräuchte ich dazu noch ein paar Bilder von euch (z. B. die besten Pannen oder so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würde Dir dann mal die News vorab schicken.

Grüße, Thilo         * 

Ok, dann postet bitte mal die besten Pannen.
Hört sich das zu Weihnachten nicht mal toll an??

Oh mann, die Rechtsschreibung ist heute aber schwer....

Ich schreibe dann alles zusammen und werde langsam die Weltherrschaft vorbereiten!

by the way:
Es war dieses jahr das schönste Weihnachten seit langen und ihr seid mit Schuld daran. Schnüff!
So, ich werde jetzt noch ein paar Farbmuster testen.
Hicks!


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

@Rosstäuscher: wenn ich (noch) Kind(er) hätt', würde ich das auch anders sehen.
Ich gönne auch Dir und jedem, der Familie hat, Weihnachten; keine Frage.

Wenn Du aber mal am 20.12. aus'm Krankenhaus entlassen wirst, damit Du Dich 'um Deine Familie kümmern' kannst und das 'um die Familie kümmern' darin besteht, Frau und Kind am 23.12. zu Beerdigen, dann hast Du von Weihnachten die Schnauze voll.
Glaube es mir; Du fühlst Dich an Weihnachten nur noch so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: allen, die Spaß dran haben dennoch frohes Fest.


----------



## de_oli (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

oh tut mir leid wenn das darin besteht die nächsten angehörigen zu beerdigen dann is die laune dementsprechend im keller. das leben geht weiter...


dürfte ich fragen was passiert ist ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sorry Oli: aber den Spruch habe ich bestimmt _nicht _gebraucht.
Er hilft nicht.
Auch, wenn man ihn noch so oft hört - und ich habe ihn schon mehr als oft genug gehört.


de_oli schrieb:


> dürfte ich fragen was passiert ist ?


Besoffener LKW-Kutscher, nachts ohne Licht auf der Autobahn in die falsche Richtung....


----------



## de_oli (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich will ja nur helfen...


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Sorry Oli: aber den Spruch habe ich bestimmt _nicht _gebraucht.
> Er hilft nicht.
> Auch, wenn man ihn noch so oft hört - und ich habe ihn schon mehr als oft genug gehört.
> 
> Besoffener LKW-Kutscher, nachts ohne Licht auf der Autobahn in die falsche Richtung....



Autsch das ist hart...
wie lange ist das her wenn ich fragen darf?



PS: ich danke Noblorros das ihr meine Wakü (die ich bis vor 5 min eingebaut hab) nicht ferngemoddet habt


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich finde darüber sollten wir hier nicht sprechen, auch finde ich das solche Fragen bestimmt nicht gerne beantwortet werden. Etwas mitgefühl bitte! 

Wenn du dennoch reden willst, ich bin für dich da!

Gruß Kero


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

......Sprachlosigkeit.......

Lieber Schienenbruch, ich habe jetzt lange überlegt, ob ich überhaupt etwas dazu sage.....
ok, ich tue es:

Ich bin stolz, Dich hier bei uns zu haben. Ich will jetzt keine Mitleidsreden schwingen, die hast du sicherlich genug gehabt.

Ich schau nur nach vorne, da ich in vielen Punkten deine Schmerzen nachfühlen kann und mich so auch im Laufe der Zeit verändert habe und mittlerweile in der Jugendhilfe tätig bin und nicht mehr als leitender Angestellter in der Weltgeschichte herumziehe und mehr Elend verbreite, als es nötig wäre.

Ich freue mich, wenn wir hier mit Dir und uns und für uns und alle anderen Spass haben und etwas Farbe ins triste Sein bringen können.

Das Du so offen bist, bewegt mich sehr stark und ich möchte Dir sagen, dass ich eine enorme Hochachtung vor Dir habe.

Ich bin stolz, mit Dir hier Blödsinn auf hohem Niveau betreiben zu dürfen und respektiere Deine Meinung zu Weihnachten und dem gesamten Brimborium, was dazu immer aufgefahren wird.

Dein nobbi.


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also ich muss mcih entschuldigen wenn meins jetzt i-wie respektlos klang, war aber ganz sicher nicht so gemeint sondern ich finde es blos erschreckend das es so etwas gibt. 
Ich muss mich nobbi anschliesen, der es wirklich gut zu Papier gebracht hat, das du trozdem so gut gelaunt durch das Leben gehst. Respeckt ist glaube ich etwas zu wenig aber Respeckt und Achtung hast du sicher verdient.
Ich glaube aber es ist dir lieber wenn wir das Thema wieder wechseln... 

greez
The Killer for Two


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ rosstäucher

Klar das Leuchten in Kinder augen ist einfach das beste ich durfet es heute erst wieder sehen als die tochter eines bekannte ihren nintendo ds ausgepackt hat einfach nur geil sie ist wie wild im kreis gerannt und war einfach nur froh, aber als ich nach hause kam sah alles wieder ganz anders aus famaly ist kein prob aber meine oma die ist einfach nur krass hinter fragt alees und jeden und wenn man mal was nicht sagt ist sie sofort urst sauer und bläkt rum.

Und auch ich will später min2 kinder und freue mich auch schon jetzt auf das leuchten in den augen nur momentan ist weihnachten einfach nur ein wochentag für mich wo man in die kirsche geht(ja ich bin 17 jahre und gehe da sogar freiwillig hin ).

@ schienenbruch: das ist krass und auch ich finde es sehr stark von dir das du dennoch auf dem niveau wie es hier meist ist blödsinn machen kannst.

In diesem Sinne an alle frohe weihnachten und das wir alle gesund und munter bleiben. 

EDIT: New Topic:

*NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also, Thilo möchte eine aktuelle Mitgliederliste (müsste jetzt wieder aktuell sein) und ganz wichtig: Pannenbilder!
Also: POSTEN!!!!

Ich habe ihm mal die Reaktionen meiner Frau auf den Kitty-Mod geschrieben und mich für die erneute Main bedankt.
Hier die Antwort:

Ahoi Nobbi,

da kriege ich jetzt richtig Gänsehaut - und es freut mich, dass meine spontane Eingebung sogar noch was gebracht hat (wenn meine Frau wüsste, dass ich heute kurz gearbeitet habe ).

Bilder wären vorerst fine, vielleicht auch noch eine Liste der aktuellen Mitglieder und eine Idee, wie ich untereinander kommuniziert (nur über die Tagebücher?).

Greetz, Thilo         

ok, das ist doch eine klare Arbeitsanweisung, oder?


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Jop ich such doch was raus


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Also, ich nehme meinen tollen lack-fail im GfG und natürlich meinen Säge-fail. Evtl. noch den Lüfter-Fail vom Kitty

Hmmm, warum sehe ich seit kurzem zwei Bildschirme???


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ganz klar du hast nen 2ten zu weihnachten bekommen und weißt nichts mehr davon


----------



## sNook (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oder vielleicht war es einfach die Revanche deiner Frau, die mal ebend aus einem Monitor zwei stück geNoblorros'ed hat ?! 

und @ Schienebruch:
Ich habe mit dir ja schonmal drüber geredet und wenn ich es so hier sehe, also mir standne die Tränen in den Augen, wie schrecklich es doch ist 
Aber wie gesagt, versuch doch Weihnachten mit Freunden oder so zu verbringen, man muss ja nicht feiern, aber ein wenig gute Laune bekommen schadet nicht, als aufmunterung 
Ich wünsche dir nochmals alles gute und wenigstens ein schönes neues Jahr 2010!!

Beste Grüße,
sNook


----------



## Milkyway (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Zur kommunikation: Ich könnt ICQ, Skype, Steam und TS2 (Hab keinen Server..) anbieten.
Pannen-Bilder gibts bei mir noch nicht wirklich viele, müsst mal suchen, alelrdings frühstens am 27., da ich heute früh wegfahre.
Für die mitglieder Liste is doch glaub ich gamer-nochirgendwas zuständig.. bin grad zu faul zum Namen raussuchen, da ich jetzt ins Bett gehe..

Viel Spaß beim gegenseitigen modden^^ Bis Sonntag,
Milky


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich sage auchmal bis nachher...ein Farbmuster war heute scheinbar schlecht


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hier mal Bilder meiner Fails!
1. Bild- Erst Lackiert, dann Lüftergitter weg gedremelt...
2. Bild- Klarlacken unter Zeitdruck ...


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

was du hast ich könnte es nicht besser


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Ein HAF(922) sieht Hash*

Ich habe eine neue Idee meine zertör...ähhh... Moddingkünste unterbeweis zustellen,
und bevor ich das Projekt starte würde ich gerne wissen was ihr dazu meint.

Die Idee ist Recht Simpel und zwar will ich mir ein HAF 922 holen und
das ganze dann mit Lack und LED Lüfter Grün erstrahlen lassen.

*Hardware:*
Wäre die aus meinem Aktuellen PC siehe Signatur: Mein Tagebuch

*Hier mal die vorläufige Teilliste:*

Teile von Caseking.de:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - Black
Lüfter: 1x Xigmatek Crystal 140 Green LED Lüfter - 140mm
          7x Xigmatek Crystal 120 Green LED Lüfter - 120mm
Filter: 2x Alumino Fan Filter 140mm - black (Bodenlüfter und Netzteil da ich Teppichboden habe)
Beleuchtung: 2x Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - green
CPU Kühler: Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B
Graka Kühler: Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler (für meine 9800GT)
Ram Kühler: Zalman RC1000-TI Ram Cooler - Titanium
Abluft Entsorgung: Silverstone SST-Aeroslots PCI Slotblenden (Damit die Luft nach hinten raus kann)
Schrauben: 9x InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - Black (damit ich auch welche verlegen kann)

Teile von MDPC-C.com:
1x 5m Sleeve SATA - GRÜN
1x 0,7m Schrumpfschlauch SATA - GRÜN
1-2x 10m Sleeve SMALL - GRÜN
1-2x 1m Schrumpfschlauch SMALL - GRÜN
(^^ Lieber zu viel als zuwenig wegen des Verschnitts )

Was sagt ihr zu der Idee ?
Und weiß einer von euch ob es 200mm LED Lüfter ind Grün gibt habe keine gefunden?
Und wenn ihr mir da schon nicht helfen könnt kennt einer 100mm LED Lüfter in Grün?
Außerdem suche ich auch wenn es sicher keine gibt noch 40mm LED Lüfter in Grün für die Festplatten Kühler  !

Und es sind so viele 120mm Lüfter weil auch der Mugen II Grün erstrahlen soll.
Die 100mm Lüfter wären für den Graka Kühler da auch dieser Grün leuchten soll.

Hoffe auf Viele sinnl... sinnvolle Ratschläge und Meinungen.

Guten Morgen euer nicht mehr ganz so wacher Kaspar


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Kaspar:
Hmmm, du brauchst doch nur die LEDs umlöten von Rot nach grün. Dann grünt auch der 200er Lüfter

Ich rechne gerade die ganzen 120er nach....Wo möchtest Du 7 Stück verbauen???
Moment, 4 als leuchtende Standfüße, zwei an den CPU-Kühler ind einen als Wurfgeschoß..
Ne, jetzt ist klar, war ne blöde Frage

*@ All:
Jetzt auch noch einige Fails von mir:*

1. Mein "Was passiert mit einem frisch lackiertem Netzteilgehäuse, wenn man es herunterwirft-Bild"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Meine Nobbi sägt-Fails:
Plexi fast durch sägen, obwohl bis zur Hälfte eingezeichnet war..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doof einzeichnen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und patentierte Sägebremse benutzen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal, die anderen muss ich erst mal wieder suchen


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Moin Kaspar... hol dir doch den großen HAF den hat nämlich noch keiner grün gemacht 
Ansonsten nette idee, willst du ihn aussen dann auch grün machen?


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Kaspar:
Ne, nimm ruhig den 922, den kann man innen hervorragend pulverbeschichten lassen!


----------



## killer89 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@Kaspar: Die Idee an sich is ganz gut ^^ kommt dann auch ein Hash-Blatt als Fenster? 

Grüne LED-Lüffis hab ich nu nich gefunden, aber wie wärs z.B. mit dem hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Cool Blue Fan S Northbride-Fan - 40mm und dann halt grüne LEDs ranbasteln? ^^ (bist doch Modder )
Genauso hiermit: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » Ersatzteil Cooler Master 200mm LED Lüfter für RC-932 - red wo es sogar noch einfacher sein sollte wegen der Größe 
Die wahrscheinlich besten grünen Lüffis sind für mich die hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish UCAP12-G Fan 120mm - green  oder auch die Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Revoltec Lüfter Dark Green 120mm - green haben nen schönes Grün muss ich sagen  wobei ich sagen muss, dass hier wohl der Revoltec die beste Wahl wäre, weil man den dann auch durch den Lüfterrahmen sehen kann. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir mal ein Foto raussuchen von meinem roten Revoltec.

100mm Lüfter gibts afaik nur von Scythe, da müsstest dann auch noch grüne LEDs ranbasteln.

@ Rossi: klar bei leuchtenden Kinderaugen is es immer schön, seh ich ja an meinen kleinen Cousins, aber mich nervt zum einen meine Mutter immer n bisschen an, weil ich, wie gesagt, gerne mal die freien Tage so gestalten möchte, wie ich möchte, is vllt auch einfach nur ne Phase... vllt auch, weil ich mir irgendwo tief drin doch einsam fühle... was mich aber auch zu Schienenbruch kommen lässt.

@Schienenbruch: wenn ich mir deine Geschichte so anschaue, dann find ich meinen Grund schon fast lächerlich... mein Beileid hast du auch. Mir stehen die Tränen noch in den Augen...
Trotzdem schön, dass du hier so viel Blödsinn mit uns verzapfen kannst 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huhu!
Bitte versucht, immer das eine oder andere Fail-Bild gleich mitzuposten, sonst suche ich mir für die Antwort an Thilo einen Wolf, wenn ich ihm dann eine Fail-Zusammenstellung poste

Ich würde das nämlich gerne Morgen, spätestens übermorgen zusammenstellen und abschicken, zumindest in Form eines Links.
Schließlich möchter uns ja auf der Main vorstellen!

Ob er weiss, was er damit anrichtet????


----------



## de_oli (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ich kann dirn bild von nem ganzen pc zeigen der ein fail is  weil er ja nicht läuft und nie laufen will


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hier nochmal einige der Fails aus meinem TB. Leider komme ich an die Bilder z. Zt. nicht ran, da sie auf den Platten des Kleinen sind und ich den erst wieder zusammenbauen muss.

Habe mal auf die Schnelle mein TB durchgeschaut und hier sind einige Links. Die Fotos können natürlich verwendet werden, falls noch Bedarf besteht. 

Vom TR-3 zur zerknitterten Schublade schubi

Eine Auswahl an gelungenem Kabelmanagement Kabel und mehr Kabel

Zerstrahlter Radi Inkontinenz

Grakapanne hier und unter Wasser

Fräsversuche fräsen



So, jetzt gibts ein verspätetes Frühstück und dann wird geschraubt.  Die Chancen für weitere Fails stehen also gut. 

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

@Nobbi:
Leider habe ich - außer den bereits bekannten 'gebügelten' Geräten nix zu bieten; Sorry.

@all: erstmal vielen Dank für den Trost und Zuspruch.
Ich lebe damit seit 20 Jahren - es geht; nur an Weihnachten...

Killer89 hatte da aber was geschrieben, was mir auch jedes Jahr 'aufstößt': 



killer89 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Zentralisierung auf einen Tag im Jahr mit den Geschenken so zum , wenn ich etwas brauche, dann kauf ich es mir.



Dem stimme ich zu: wenn ich jemanden mag, schenke ich ihm was er sich wünscht oder was ihm/ihr gefällt.
Dafür brauche ich kein Weihnachten, keinen Geburtstag oder so.

Was mir auch auf den Sender geht - und da bin ich nicht allein - ist diese elende Kommerzialisierung von Weihnachten.
Da geht der eigentliche Hintergrund von Weihnachten meistens völlig unter.


Ich mache mich trotzdem etwas rar heute und morgen.
Einerseits hat mich 'n grippaler Infekt erwischt.
Und andererseits bin ich am Computer am Schrauben (Ram und Systemplatte tauschen)

Klappt natürlich nicht so, wie geplant......
NobLorRos-typisch: die Hdd, die die Ssd (kommt in den Spiele-PC) ersetzen soll, hat funktioniert, als ich sie nach dem Kauf testete.

Als ich gestern das Backup aufspielen wollte, durfte ich dann nach 4 Stunden feststellen, dass sie offensichtlich defekt ist......
Also bin ich seit gestern Abend dabei, 400GB Daten umzukopieren, um eine 400er frei zu bekommen, die ich anstatt der geplanten 200er nehmen kann.

Hab' ich ja über, aber kostet Zeit....

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Axel, Milkiway und DE-Oli: wolltet Ihr nicht noch das Benutzerbild wechseln?
Ihr Durchbrecht unsere NobLorRos-Firmenphilosophie (Gott sei dank gibt es für dieses Wort die Rechtschreibkorrektur.....).


----------



## de_oli (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ähem wo isten das bild gespeichert ??


----------



## godtake (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sooo...ich hab mich endlich auch wieder unter dem Weihnachtsbaum hervorgegruschtelt und die offizielle Erlaubnis von Schatzis-Papa eingeholt seine Internetleitung zu missbrauchen...

*Nr 1. Frohe Weihnachten an alle!*
Ich finds nur noch irre, was ihr aus dem Scherzbildchen wieder gemacht habt...da tut man ganz unbescholten mal ein bisschen rum-photo-shoppen und 10. Min später hat jeder das Bildchen das man grad gebastelt hat drinne - herrliches Gefühl, Danke!

Nr 2. Schienenbruch
Ich will gar nicht groß reden - ich weiß, das man in solchen Situationen kein Gelaber braucht - drum sag ich nur so viel: Rühr Dich wenn man Dir etwas Gutes tun kann!

Nr 3. Nobbi
Ich finds großartig, wie du die Kommunikation zwischen uns Chaoten und den PCGH- Jungs regelst, auch wenn es mir ein Rätsel ist, wie du das zwischen deinem Job, Family und den ganzen Mods auch noch hingekommst. Danke!

Nr 4. Fails:

Erst nieten, dann vergessen. Workaraound: alles noch mal aufbohren, Lack demolieren, nicht vergessen, wieder nieten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Versuch ein DVD- Laufwerk zu lackieren (bisher nicht vollendet...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und natürlich, kein Bild aber dafür wirklich so geschehen:


> Klein Godtake fährt also nach Vollendung seines harten wie ebenso entnervenden Arbeitstages in seinen Baumarkt - es ist ihm dabei wohl bewusst, dass es bessere Anlaufpunkte geben würde als genau diesen Baumarkt, diese anderen sind aber zwecks Entfernung nur schlecht erreichbar.
> Frohen Mutes stolpert er auf das entsprechende Regal zu. Da er an anderen Tagen bereits Stunden damit verbrachte, einfache Dinge wie Sprühlacke, Dremel- Trennscheiben, Schleifpapier und ähnliches zu suchen, weiß er ja, wohin er möchte. (apropos: Kennt ihr auch dieses Phänomen: Ihr habt keine Zeit, Stress ist angesagt, Schatzi zu Hause wartet auch schon knatschig darauf dass man endlich nach Hause kommt und etwas Essbares auf den Tisch stellt...nur noch eben die 2 Sachen aus dem Baumarkt holen. Baumarkt: Keine Ahnung wo eben diese Dinge zu finden sind - schnell, so einen Baumarktfuzzi fragen.... ... ... nirgends einer da...ok...keine Zeit, selbst weiter suchen. [15min später]. Gott sei Dank, endlich gefunden. *umdreh* 2 Baumarktfuzzis rennen dich fast über den Haufen...Danke...)
> Zurück zur Geschichte. Godtake steht vor bekanntem Regal und grapscht sich Gewindeschneider und ebensolchen Dingsbums....na das Dings eben, in den man den eigentlichen Schneiddingsbums reindingsbumst. (Dass mir hier keiner auf falsche Gedanken kommt...)
> OK - auf die Packung vom Gewindeschneider schau: "M4" - perfekt. Vorbohren laut Packung mit: 3,3mm Bohrer. Hm...3,3..hab ich nicht. Egal - kaufen. Also los, durch den halben Baumarkt, zu den Bohrern. Klar...Gewindeschneider . Bohrer . Warum sollte sich das in der Nähe befinden...Nachdem Godtake also etwa 10min alle Bohrer durchgeguggt hat, stellt sich folgende Problematik:
> ...




Nr 5. Kleine Info:
Aquatuning gibt über die Feiertage 12% Rabatt. Wer also noch was braucht (so wie ich...) - jetzt ist es Zeit das sauer verdiente Weihnachtsgeld in harte Ware umzusetzten 

So long, der GT


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich halte nix von dem Kiffer Haf! Gehts noch, Drogen als Thema nutzen???? Bescheuert...
Sry, aber du hast nach meiner Meinung gefragt.

Gruß Kero


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Equilibrium:
> Schön, dass Du dabei bist.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit "hardwareverstecker", ich denke da gerade an sein Plexi.
> ...


 

""Hardwareverstecker" klingt gut. Den Namen nehme ich.

mal sehen, ob ich noch nen schönes Failbild finde. wenn nicht werde ich eins Produzieren.


----------



## de_oli (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nein produzierte zählen nicht !!


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wer sagt denn das sie mit absicht geschehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*Profilbild; ich bin iweder da*



de_oli schrieb:


> ähem wo isten das bild gespeichert ??


Hi!

bevor jetzt wieder jemand sucht: hier ist das Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Axel, de_Oli, Mr-47, Equilibrium und wer es von uns sonst noch nicht hat: da isses und auch gleich in der richtigen Größe!

Nobbi: ich schlage vor, das Silvesterbild postest Du dann (per Änderung) im Startpost!

Wie Ihr seht: mein Rechner läuft wieder - ist aber sowas von langsam!
Na ja: Ssd ausgebaut und vor der Ssd hatte ich 'nen Raid....
Jetzt nur noch 'ne alte Samsung-Hdd...
Spätestens im Februar kommt da wieder 'ne Ssd 'rein!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

da ist man mal einen tag  nicht da und dann muss man sich durch ganze 21 seiten kämpfen! respekt.

@equilimbrium: schneeflöckchen hört sich viel besser an als die anderen!

@schienenbruch: verständlich, dass die weihnachtszeit nicht gerade deine lieblingszeit ist. das erinnnert einen immer wieder daran, wie vergänglich das leben doch ist. ich musste vor nicht allzu langer zeit zusehen, wie ein völlig gesunder guter freund anfang 40 von einem tag auf den anderen an ner gehirnblutung starb.

@all: euch allen natürlich noch eine frohe weinhnachtszeit!


----------



## ole88 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

so nachdem ich jetzt erst wieder von familie weihnachten etc. back bin hab ich auch jetzt erst gesehn was schienenbruch geschrieben hat, sorry wenn ich das nochmal aufrolle bzw. wiederhole, was nobbi schrieb kann ich mich nur anschliesen und deshalb möchte ich auch nicht in mitleidsbekundungen ausbrechen da es ja auch schon etwas länger her ist und soetwas zu verarbeiten auch mehr als nur n paar monate braucht. Das du aber hier bei uns weilst freut mich sehr und hoffe das du irgendwann vielleicht wieder eine familie hast oder gründen willst. 
die meinung über Geschencke stimmt schon, nur ist weihnachten einfach dazu geworden kann man leider auch nicht mehr ändern.





anderes thema missgeschicke etc. nun ja alle paar monate ne neue HDD oder auch paar neue lüfter^^ 
wegen bilder ka musst mal schauen hab ja paar vom lüfter gezeigt, wie siehts eigentlich mitm pc aus? haben die sich mal entschlossen was zu spenden? oder wann?


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

mal 'ne kurze Frage: kann mir mal jemand auf die Schnelle verklickern, wie das mit dem Spoiler geht?

@moe: Schuld eigene! Wat biste auch 'n Tach nich da?
So schlimm ist es aber sonst nicht.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hast recht. ich werd mich mal selber bestrafen gehn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spoiler geht mit folgendem code:
[*spoiler] dein text [*/spoiler]     die * raus machen!


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Schaut mal was ich gerade gefunden habe!

Neon Leuchtschnur 1.5m Set (Lime)

Neon Leuchtschnur 1.5m Set (Lime)

Sieht garnicht schlecht aus, kann man was schönes mit machen!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hi!

Danke Moe; muss ich mal gleich Probieren.

Inzwischen habe ich endlich mein Tagebuch angefangen.

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: moe: besser, Du nimmst das teil, was Du da im Bild hast - als dass ich singe......


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Keiner erklärt ihm wie Spoiler geht?


```
[SPOILER] text / Bild [/SPOILER]
```

so einfach 

PS: werd mir gleich dein Tagebuch zu gute führen damit ich einen Grund hab in meinem nicht erklären zu müssen warum ich von ca 10 Stunden Wasserkühlung einbauen kaum Bilder hab und ich einfach nur froh bin das meine Graka noch geht und mein PC das schwimmen gelernt hat


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nabend,

so da ich heute den ganzen tag bei meiner oma war konnte ich leider auf die anregungen
und meinuungen zum "kiffer haf" nichts sagen das reiche ich nun nach.




nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Kaspar:
> Hmmm, du brauchst doch nur die LEDs umlöten von Rot nach grün. Dann grünt auch der 200er Lüfter
> 
> Ich rechne gerade die ganzen 120er nach....Wo möchtest Du 7 Stück verbauen???
> ...



Ja gut das mit dem umlöten ist ne idee nur a kann ich nicht löten und b wo bekomme ich grüne leds her?
alternativ könnte ich sie dir schicken und du verun...verschönerst sie für mich 




The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Moin Kaspar... hol dir doch den großen HAF den hat nämlich noch keiner grün gemacht
> Ansonsten nette idee, willst du ihn aussen dann auch grün machen?



Nein ich will den kleinen da ich hier an meinem arbeitsplatz auch nur begrenzt platz habe und so viel ist da ehhh nicht drin also hardware.
von außen bleibt er schwarz aber innen soll er dann grün werden
und danke das die idee gefällt.




nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Kaspar:
> Ne, nimm ruhig den 922, den kann man innen hervorragend pulverbeschichten lassen!



danke war auch meine idee aber nur von innen und muss ich ihn auch wenn er nur innen grün soll auseinander bauen ?
da ich wie in meiner bewerbung geschrieben 2 linke hände habe habe ich ein bischen bammel davor das ich da nieten aufbohre wo gar keine sind. 




killer89 schrieb:


> @Kaspar: Die Idee an sich is ganz gut ^^ kommt dann auch ein Hash-Blatt als Fenster?
> 
> Grüne LED-Lüffis hab ich nu nich gefunden, aber wie wärs z.B. mit dem hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Cool Blue Fan S Northbride-Fan - 40mm und dann halt grüne LEDs ranbasteln? ^^ (bist doch Modder )
> Genauso hiermit: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » Ersatzteil Cooler Master 200mm LED Lüfter für RC-932 - red wo es sogar noch einfacher sein sollte wegen der Größe
> ...



nein es kommt kein blatt als fenster und ich lackiere auch keins drauf habe den name nur gewählt weil es zur farbe und dem haf ganz lustig klingt.

ja wenn es keine kleinen grünen gibt muss ich wohl umlten obwohl ich das wie oben geschrieben nicht kann.

und das es nur von scythe 100mm lüfter gibt ist nen bischen gaga  aber dann muss ich die ebend mit kaltlicht kathoden anleuchten.




kero81 schrieb:


> Ich halte nix von dem Kiffer Haf! Gehts noch, Drogen als Thema nutzen???? Bescheuert...
> Sry, aber du hast nach meiner Meinung gefragt.
> 
> Gruß Kero



danke das du so ehrlich bist und evtl finde ich ja noch ne alternative z.B. ein HAf kriegts kotzen oder so 

aber was hälts du von meiner farbwahl ?
______________________________________________________________

Man man man meine Tasta glüht ja grade förmlich.


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Die Farbwahl finde ich ok! Nur das Thema finde ich nicht gerade so gut, aber ist ja jedermanns sache. Und solange kein Hanfblatt drauf kommt ist es ja auch ok!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja naja eig halte ich auch nicht so viel von dem namen aber egal mir fällt schon was ein oder einem von euch ich wäre dankbar.

und nur so als kleine info ich habe nichts (mehr) mit drogen am hut das ist auf dauer echt nicht jut und wer noch keine ehrfahrungen hat kleine info die braucht man im leben nicht das sind erfahrungen die ich lieber nicht gemacht hätte.


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ok, das ist jetzt vll. nicht der beste vorschlag, aber wie wäre es mit HAF "Green Apple" Mod?


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

klingt lustig und verwirrend auch wenn es nicht wirklich zur optik de haf passt naja ist im pool.

1.) Ein HAF sieht HASH
2.) HAF "Green Apple" (Mod)


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Naja, weil Hasch ist ja auch braun, Hab grad mal gegoogelt...


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

nur schlechtes gutes ist grün aber nun schluss damit wenn klutten das liest der wird sauer wenn wir hier über die farben von drogen disskutieren


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hm, kein Plan kenn mich damit eh nicht aus! Kann nur das sagen was mir Google sagt...


----------



## killer89 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich dachte man sieht dann immer bunte Farben!? und nich braun  

Egal, das mit dem Blatt hätt nur vom Thema her gepasst, ansonsten is es echt jedem selbst überlassen, gutheißen kann man das keinesfalls...

Green Apple wär doch wat ^^ oder nimm Grashüpfer und verkaufs als neues Amphibienfahrzeug von der Bundeswehr 

MfG


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jo grashüpfer kam mir auch schon, aber hat hier nicht jemand schon nen grashüpfer mod? glaube habe da mal was gesehen...


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

dann beweißt du einen grünen daumen


----------



## ole88 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ja gibt's schon, und gute brocken sind braun bis dunkelbraun lassen sich nach'm ankokeln gut zerbröseln. was grün ist ist einfach nur unreif und macht Kopfweh. 
so hoff klutte liest das nicht da ja wenn sein Name erscheint er nicht mehr kommt Radar ferngemoddet


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

naja wird doch schon mehr 

1.) Ein HAF sieht HASH
2.) HAF "Green Apple" (Mod)
3.) Grashüpfer (HAFhüpfer?)

EDIT: @ ole muss nicht sein


----------



## killer89 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gr(H)AFhüpfer 

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

auch ne nette idee 

1.) Ein HAF sieht HASH
2.) HAF "Green Apple" (Mod)
3.) Grashüpfer (HAFhüpfer?)
4.) Gr(H)AFhüpfer
5.) ich hätte noch Gr(H)AF Grün ?


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Gr(H)AF Grün hört sich an als würden einem Zähne fehlen... 
Oha, Ole scheint sich aber gut auszukennen.^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So..........

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Weihnachtsfernmodding...


*Es begab sich 24.12.2009 so um 17 Uhr unterm Weihnachtsbaum...

Die Ganze Familie ist versammelt und die Geschenke werden verteilt....mein Sohn ist Extrem Aufgeregt, weil der Weihnachtsmann da war....

Die Aufregung ist groß und eine Menge Fotos werden geschossen....da übergebe ich meinem Vater sein Weihnachtsgeschenk....

Da mein Vater mal vor 20 Jahren von mir mit dem "Computervirus" angesteckt worden ist, ist etwas für seinen PC immer ein Perfektes Geschenk.....

Mein Vater bastelt mit seinen 66 Jahren liebend gerne an seinem PC, sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Mutter....

Da mein Vater noch Windoof XP sein Eigen nennt, dachte ich, da wir uns schon öfters darüber unterhalten hatten, es wird Zeit eine neue Ära ein zu Leuten und Pakte ihm Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit unter dem Weihnachtsbaum ....

Mein Vater packte das Paket aus und fing an zu lachen.....Warum lachte er ???

Ich meine er freute sich offensichtlich, aber warum lachte er ???

Die Lösung ergab sich, als ich das Paket auspackte, was ich von meinen Eltern bekommen hatte...

Jetzt ratet mal was das war...

Nach entfernen des Geschenkpapiers kam eine DVD Box zum Vorschein mit dem Aufdruck "Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit"....

Da musst ich auch lachen....Typisch mein Vater und ich .... zwei Doofe ein Gedanke....

Oh man.....

*Mfg


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hehe, der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm!
Frohe Weihnachten übrigens Rooooooooossi!


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Update Nr 6 neu

1.) Ein HAF sieht HASH
2.) HAF "Green Apple" (Mod)
3.) Grashüpfer (HAFhüpfer?)
4.) Gr(H)AFhüpfer
5.) ich hätte noch Gr(H)AF Grün ?
6.) NobLorRos Muster Mod (ich mache genug kaputt ähhh anders.)


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wie wäre es mit "HAF The Green Mile"... Keine Ahnung wie ich da jetzt drauf komme...


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oder Grüner Leguan???

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.leguane.at/images/gruenerleguan.gif

Und das als Logo?

http://bilder.afterbuy.de/images/59656/Drache_gruen_G.jpg

Also so langsam gefällt mir grün immer mehr!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hätte da auch noch was...



Ein Kermet Mod....
Ein Frosch kommt selten allein
Haftelavista Baby
Ein NobLorRos Mod "Traum in Popelgrün"
*duckundschnellwegrenn*

Mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ein NobLorRos Mod "Traum in Popelgrün"


Vote bin dafür


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rosstaeuscher du bist es!

NobLorRos Mod ein Kermet kommt selten in Popelgrün  das ist ernst gemeint!


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> NobLorRos Mod ein Kermet kommt selten in Popelgrün  das ist ernst gemeint!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Sooooo...

*Verehrtes Publikum...

Sehr geehrte Fachpresse...

**NobLorRos proudly presents*

*Eine Auswahl von Rossi`s besten Arbeiten....*​
*Hier wollte ich einen Crysis Mod bauen für den Laden meiner Eltern.
Nach typischer NobLorRos Art, Was ist ein Zollstock ??? und wozu Probe einbauen???, musste ich feststellen, das dass Gehäuse zu kurz war um im Deckel einen Dualradi und ein Netzteil unter zu bringen....das Netzteil reichte bis zum Pfeil....Das Gehäuse fristest seitdem in der hintersten Ecke meines Dachbodens sein Brotloses Dasein des "Vergessen Wollens"....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


_*Farbtechnisch sehr misslungener Mod mit dem Namen "Vampire"....
Nicht nur das der FlipFlop zu Dunkel ist, der Chrome Lack ist nicht Griffest und löste sich sofort....fasst man den an, hinterlässt man Fingerabdrücke und hat Farbe an den Fingern...*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier hätte ich mal einen Externen Zahlman Kühler...die Pumpe hatte ich entfernt und wollte Ihn nur als Kühlturm verwenden....Als erstes brauchte ich eine Schraubzwinge um den Turm öffnen zu können, das alleine hatte eine Stunde gebraucht....dann war das Ding auch noch undicht und setzte meinen Schreibtisch unter Wasser...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Hier hätte ich noch einen netten kleinen Kabelbrannt....das hat vielleicht gestunken, Gott sei Dank hat es die Hardware überlebt, dank Notabschaltung des Netzteiles...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


*Aus dem Vampire Mod, wurde der Freeze Mod Recycled....

Das sind gleich mehrere Sachen schief gegangen....
Hier Spachtel mit Lufteinschlüssen....also nochmal drüber....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hätten wir übergelaufenen Kleber....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes verfärbte der Härter den Bauschaum Rosa...
Es waren 5 Lackschichten nötig, das der Innenraum endlich Weiß wurde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das das Gehäuse schon ein paar Jahre alt war, musste ich feststellen, das Dualslot Grafikkarten nicht rein passten und ich nachträglich die Querhalter noch wegdremeln musste...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter Letzt...beim ersten einschalten brannten gleich 2 Led`s durch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


_*Falsches Kühlmittel benutzt ??? Mein Kühler nach 3 Monaten...*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das war natürlich noch nicht alles....es kommt noch was....

Schließlich muss ich meinem Ruf als "Master of Disaster" Gerecht werden...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Oh Mann Leute guckt euch das an!

YouTube - Lamas mit Hüten 2 [german Fandub]


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



			
				Kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> NobLorRos Mod ein Kermet kommt selten in Popelgrün  das ist ernst gemeint!


 mach!


----------



## Intelfan (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Rossi
Was isn das für ne Anzeige in dem Vorletzten bild? Was sol die anzeigen? und wie hast du dei angeklemmt? oder is das nur zierde?! Ich suche schon länger Analoge anzeigen für den PC... also wenn hier sonst jemand weiß wo ich so was her bekommen kann... immer herraus damit


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hallo ihr Lieben sorry das ich mich erst jetzt zu den pannen und so melde 
Habe jetzt das erste weihnachen als Alleinerziehender Vater so gut wie hinter mir und die vollbespaßung meiner Tochter veranstaltet Damit sie es nicht so schmerzt das ihre Mutter es noch nicht mal geschafft hat sie an Weihnachten zu besuchen. ..... 

Naja nun mal zu den pannen. Bilder habe ich leider keine weil mir bis jetzt noch nicht der Gedanke gekommen war sowas für die Nachwelt festzuhalten..

Also gut war das umschalten des Netzteils auf 110 volt und dann einschalten 
Netzteil Mainboard und Ram im Sack

Dann habe ich es geschafft die Graka von nem freund zu schrotten
Er hatte mich angesprochen das ich ja öfters an Computern Rumschrauben und Bastel würde und ob ich dann mal nicht seinen Alten Aldi Pc nen bischen auf die sprünge helfen Könnte NAja hier und da nen bischen eingestellt (im Rahmen was das blöde Bios her gab) und mir dann noch gedacht ok Rivatuner Drauf und enen bischen die Grafik Hochdrehen War glaube ich ne 76xx gs oder so weiß nicht mehr genau.... Naja ich hatte es ein wenig eilig und habe mir die Karte im Rechner garnicht erst angeschaut(1 fehler) Takt nur leicht erhöht kurz getestet.... lief... ok Temps guckst du gleich mal.... Takt noch nen bischen Höher geschraubt... getestet... temps guckst du später....  takt noch nen bischen nach Oben... getestet ... Mensch ist das Spät ab nach hause morgen muss ich früh raus ...Jaja der läuft kein Prblem habs ja getestet...... Am NÄchsten Nachmittag kam dann der Anruf ...du sag mal der Pc fährt nicht mehr hoch mitten im Zocken voll aufgehängt ausgemacht wieder hoch gefahren nur nen langes piepen .... Mir schwant Böses fahre da gleich mal vorbei..... Mache den PC auf und stelle fest die Grafik ist Passiv gekühlt und von einer gut 1 cm dicken Staubschicht bedeckt...... Naja das machte meinen Kumpel die entscheidung leichter sich nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen....

Meine Tochter Hat meinen Drucke versucht zu modden Thema  "Bunt muss es sein"
ICh hatte wohl im beisein meiner Tochter gesagt das die Drucker Patrone schom wieder Leer ist und ich deshalb mit ihr Später nochmal einkaufen gehen müsste ... Sie wollte dann wissen was eine drucker patrone ist Ich habe es dann versucht einfach zu halten und habe gesagt damit malt der drucker und so wie deine Filsstifte ist auch die Patrone mal Leer und dann muss man da eine neue Reinmachen und dan malt der Drucker wieder... Das hat ihr anscheinend als erklärung gereicht ...Naja neue patrone geholt alles gut und schön Zwei wochen später war ich am maulen wieso druckt das Teil nicht richtig die farben sehen total mies aus... hatte aber nicht die zeit mich sofort darum zu kümmern aber meine Tochter hat die zeit gefunden.... Als ich dann abend die zeit fand mich um den Drucker zu Kümmer dachte ich mir so erstmal nen Testdruck  ... AHHH was ist das Warum macht der so komische geräusche .... Das teil Aufgemacht..... 7 Filsstifte meiner Tochter im Papiereinzug..... Habe sie am Nächsten Tag gefragt warum sie Stifte in den Drucker getan hat Sie sagte nur du hast gesagt die Farben sin nicht mehr schön


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> @ Rossi
> Was isn das für ne Anzeige in dem Vorletzten bild? Was sol die anzeigen? und wie hast du dei angeklemmt? oder is das nur zierde?! Ich suche schon länger Analoge anzeigen für den PC... also wenn hier sonst jemand weiß wo ich so was her bekommen kann... immer herraus damit




Das ist eine Stillgelegte Druckanzeige....die in dem Mod funktioniert nicht ....die in meinem aktuellen Projekt G.E.E.K. schon....

Habe die Anzeigen von Ebay bzw. vom Flohmarkt...

Ein Voltmeter und ein Manometer.....haben jeweils 5 Euro gekostet....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Kaspar Habe hier noch 2 *SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-74-14G - green 120 mm *Rumfliegen wenn du die für deinen mod gebrauchen kannst meld dich Schick ich dir gerne zu..


----------



## Intelfan (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ach so.. ich suche möglichst kleine Anzeigen, die CPU-Temp und lüfterdrehzahl anzeigen.. habe so was mal vor 4 jahren bei einem Mediamarkt rechner gesehen, mir damals aber noch nix bei gedacht, da ich mich da noch net fürs modding interessiert habe.... Und mein freund und hausaufgabenmacher google liefert einfach net das was ich suche... 

Aber in  deinem Mod sieht das echt gut aus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben sorry das ich mich erst jetzt zu den pannen und so melde
> Habe jetzt das erste weihnachen als Alleinerziehender Vater so gut wie hinter mir und die vollbespaßung meiner Tochter veranstaltet Damit sie es nicht so schmerzt das ihre Mutter es noch nicht mal geschafft hat sie an Weihnachten zu besuchen. .....
> 
> 
> ...




Erst mal frohe Weihnachten und Respekt dafür....alleinerziehender Vater ist mit Sicherheit ein hartes Brot....und Sorry...ich verstehen nicht, wie man sein Kind im Stich lassen kann....Wenn sich die Eltern nicht mehr verstehen, das ist eine Sache....aber das Kind dann im Stich zu lassen, da bekomme ich einen dicken Hals...Was kann das Kind dafür ???

Der Drucker Mod von Deiner Tochter ist der Hammer....ich konnt eben nicht mehr vor Lachen....da kann man nicht böse sein...sie Wollte Ihrem Papa ja nur helfen....das finde ich richtig süß....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Juten Abend ihr Lieben, 

Zum einen: Den "Kermet der Grashüpfer und sein Popel" - Titel find ich einfach nur umwerfend! Das ist klasse, das hat Klasse, das ist Noblorros wie es leibt und lebt.

Zum anderen: Rossi: Du bist einfach der Großmeister! Mir fehlen mehr der Worte, und das will was heißen.

*Zum nächsten: Ich weiß, es ist etwas überheblich jetzt im Sinne der Führungsriege zu sprechen, aber ich möchte euch bitten, Thematiken über Drogen (und ähnliches, das unter anderem in den Forumsregeln ausgeschlossen wird) einfach zu unterlassen. Wie wir wissen, sind auch genug junge Modder unter uns, wie wir auch wissen darf jeder zu den entsprechenden Themen seine eigene Meinung haben, und wie wir auch wissen, ist das ein PC- Forum - Leute, da brauchts keine Drogendiskussionen.
Nicht dass ich Angst vor Klutten hätte, ich finds einfach nur anständig. Ok für euch?*

(bitte nicht böse nehmen!! ist nämlich auch gar nicht böse gemeint...)

Mit grün hat mein nächstes Projekt auch etwas zu tun...ups...verraten 

(sry für s Klauen, aber ich find die Masche einfach nur Zucker)

@tbone: Einfach um um umwerfend süss die Geschichte!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Ach so.. ich suche möglichst kleine Anzeigen, die CPU-Temp und lüfterdrehzahl anzeigen.. habe so was mal vor 4 jahren bei einem Mediamarkt rechner gesehen, mir damals aber noch nix bei gedacht, da ich mich da noch net fürs modding interessiert habe.... Und mein freund und hausaufgabenmacher google liefert einfach net das was ich suche...



Wenn du Anzeigen fürs Desktop suchst gabs den Motherboard Monitor 5.
Der wird aber lieder nicht mehr weiter entwickelt.
Unter Vista gibts was für die Sidebar unter orblog, damit kann man Wenigstens CPU Temp und GPU Temps auslesen und jenach Board die Vcore und CPU Lüfterdrehzahl

BtW. Wer hat mein Tagebuch ferngemoddet, so das keiner drauf antworten will.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...vor mir sollte man aber Angst haben, wenn man schon meinen Namen hier schreibt.


----------



## Intelfan (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wenn du Anzeigen fürs Desktop suchst gabs den Motherboard Monitor 5.
> Der wird aber lieder nicht mehr weiter entwickelt.
> Unter Vista gibts was für die Sidebar unter orblog, damit kann man Wenigstens CPU Temp und GPU Temps auslesen und jenach Board die Vcore und CPU Lüfterdrehzahl
> 
> BtW. Wer hat mein Tagebuch ferngemoddet, so das keiner drauf antworten will.




Nee ich meine Anzeigen die ich in die friont einbauen kann... DAs sollten dann aber analoge sein... am ebsten blau beleuchtet.... es gibt ein gehäse da sind die drinn aber das case gefällt mir net und kostet an die 100 euro, was für mich schüler zuviel ist


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Ach so.. ich suche möglichst kleine Anzeigen, die CPU-Temp und lüfterdrehzahl anzeigen.. habe so was mal vor 4 jahren bei einem Mediamarkt rechner gesehen, mir damals aber noch nix bei gedacht, da ich mich da noch net fürs modding interessiert habe.... Und mein freund und hausaufgabenmacher google liefert einfach net das was ich suche...
> 
> Aber in  deinem Mod sieht das echt gut aus




Dann schau mal hier....

MODDING Gehäuse ATX MIDI Tower AC4 3x LCD Anzeigen bei eBay.de: Gehäuse Windowkits (endet 23.01.10 21:42:09 MEZ)

Das Gehäuse ist recht billig...kaufen und ausbauen.....

Oder hier...
innovatek Digital Thermometer mit Band-Anzeige

Etwas Retro....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huhu Klutten!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Nee ich meine Anzeigen die ich in die friont einbauen kann... DAs sollten dann aber analoge sein... am ebsten blau beleuchtet.... es gibt ein gehäse da sind die drinn aber das case gefällt mir net und kostet an die 100 euro, was für mich schüler zuviel ist



Kannst du mal nen Link posten ich weiß jetzt net wirklich was du mienst.


----------



## Intelfan (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hmm das Case bei Ebay mit den anzeigen entspricht auch noch net ganz meinen erwartungen.. 
APEVIA X-Cruiser BK Edles ATX Modding Gehäuse SCHWARZ bei eBay.de: ATX Midi Tower (endet 10.12.09 02:16:20 MEZ)
 Ich suche eher solche anzeigen wie unten auf der seite... aber 70 euro is ne menge holz für nen schüler...  Warum is modding auch so teuer


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Erst mal frohe Weihnachten und Respekt dafür....alleinerziehender Vater ist mit Sicherheit ein hartes Brot....und Sorry...ich verstehen nicht, wie man sein Kind im Stich lassen kann....Wenn sich die Eltern nicht mehr verstehen, das ist eine Sache....aber das Kind dann im Stich zu lassen, da bekomme ich einen dicken Hals...Was kann das Kind dafür ???
> 
> Der Drucker Mod von Deiner Tochter ist der Hammer....ich konnt eben nicht mehr vor Lachen....da kann man nicht böse sein...sie Wollte Ihrem Papa ja nur helfen....das finde ich richtig süß....
> 
> Mfg


Danke .... ICh kann sie da auch nicht verstehen Weiß nicht was in Ihr Vorgeht ... Was am bittersten ist das man sich so in einen Menschen täuschen kann ... Wir hatten eine schwere zeit ich war an Krebs erkrankt und danach sehr auf mich und meine Tochter fixiert... wir haben dann eigentlich nur nebeneinader her gelebt und eine krise nach der anderen bewältigt. Endweder sowas schweißt zusammen oder es geht kaputt bei uns war letzteres der fall ... Sie hat dann irgendwann was mit ihrem neuen Chef angefangen da kann ich ihr nicht böse sein unsere Beziehung war im Eimer das war mir auch klar... Aber das sie auch unser Tochter verlassen hat und sich bis auf Unterhalt zahlen um nichts mehr kümmert das kann will und werde ich ihr nicht verzeihen... Meine Tochter ist für mich der sonnenschein meines Lebens mit ihr und für sie habe ich meine Krankheit überwunden ( ich hau mal schnell drei mal auf Holz). Und ein Lachen von ihr ist belohnung und Entschädigung für alles was einen so am tag passiert...
Sorry wollte euch nicht zu sülzen...


----------



## Intelfan (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Danke .... ICh kann sie da auch nicht verstehen Weiß nicht was in Ihr Vorgeht ... Was am bittersten ist das man sich so in einen Menschen täuschen kann ... Wir hatten eine schwere zeit ich war an Krebs erkrankt und danach sehr auf mich und meine Tochter fixiert... wir haben dann eigentlich nur nebeneinader her gelebt und eine krise nach der anderen bewältigt. Endweder sowas schweißt zusammen oder es geht kaputt bei uns war letzteres der fall ... Sie hat dann irgendwann was mit ihrem neuen Chef angefangen da kann ich ihr nicht böse sein unsere Beziehung war im Eimer das war mir auch klar... Aber das sie auch unser Tochter verlassen hat und sich bis auf Unterhalt zahlen um nichts mehr kümmert das kann will und werde ich ihr nicht verzeihen... Meine Tochter ist für mich der sonnenschein meines Lebens mit ihr und für sie habe ich meine Krankheit überwunden ( ich hau mal schnell drei mal auf Holz). Und ein Lachen von ihr ist belohnung und Entschädigung für alles was einen so am tag passiert...
> Sorry wollte euch nicht zu sülzen...



Oh man das is hart. Aber Glückwunsch zur überwindung der Krankheit! Mein Opa ist leider daran gestorben.. ich weiß zwar das man sich sehr in einem Menschen täuschen kann aber im gegensatz zu dir sind meine erfhahrungen da eher unerheblich...

Aber scheinbar gibt es hier mehrere Leute die schwere Zeiten hinter sich haben... glückwunsch an alle, die diese überwunden haben und so fleißig hier posten um andere zum lachen zu bringen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone1978 schrieb:


> Danke .... ICh kann sie da auch nicht verstehen Weiß nicht was in Ihr Vorgeht ... Was am bittersten ist das man sich so in einen Menschen täuschen kann ... Wir hatten eine schwere zeit ich war an Krebs erkrankt und danach sehr auf mich und meine Tochter fixiert... wir haben dann eigentlich nur nebeneinader her gelebt und eine krise nach der anderen bewältigt. Endweder sowas schweißt zusammen oder es geht kaputt bei uns war letzteres der fall ... Sie hat dann irgendwann was mit ihrem neuen Chef angefangen da kann ich ihr nicht böse sein unsere Beziehung war im Eimer das war mir auch klar... Aber das sie auch unser Tochter verlassen hat und sich bis auf Unterhalt zahlen um nichts mehr kümmert das kann will und werde ich ihr nicht verzeihen... Meine Tochter ist für mich der sonnenschein meines Lebens mit ihr und für sie habe ich meine Krankheit überwunden ( ich hau mal schnell drei mal auf Holz). Und ein Lachen von ihr ist belohnung und Entschädigung für alles was einen so am tag passiert...
> Sorry wollte euch nicht zu sülzen...




Das ist kein Problem...was mal raus muss, muss raus und wir sind ja hier alle eine große Familie...

Mfg


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der Drucker Mod von Deiner Tochter ist der Hammer....ich konnt eben nicht mehr vor Lachen....da kann man nicht böse sein...sie Wollte Ihrem Papa ja nur helfen....das finde ich richtig süß....
> 
> Mfg



Ich glaube die Kleine hatte einfach keine Lust schon wieder zum Hardeware Dealer um die Ecke zu fahren wo ihr Vater dann wieder Völlig peinlich sabbernd und mit verzückten blick vor den verschiedensten Technischen geräten stehn bleibt ... ICh kann sie verstehn... zumindest ein bischen


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ rossi und intel   Danke  tut auch mal gut

Und zum Thema lachen und Humor siehe sig


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

und ist deine tochter wenigstens schon bei noblorros angestellt weil drucker modder haben wir ja nu noch nicht? 

und echt süß die geschichte.

@tbone hast pn wegen der lülülülülülüfter!


----------



## Aerron (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich hat hier was ganz anders geschrieben bis ich die letzten post dadrüber gelesen habe    


also Kopf hoch alles wird gut  !

gruß Aerron


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> @tbone hast pn wegen der lülülülülülüfter!


Hast antwort pn wegen lüfter


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



tbone du auch


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> tbone du auch


rat mal was du hast


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ne Pn???


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ne quats wie kommst du den darauf


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

darum nicht nur eine 

hast pn


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

kool kero du hast den 1500sten post gemacht hier bei noblorros


----------



## ole88 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hey wooo ist mein post hin?

KLUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN

WO IST MEIN POST HINVERSCHWUNDEN???????? 

KLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNN


abend alle zam, wer hat die kasse vom mcdrive gemoddet in BT? bzw. die russische bedienung?


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> hey wooo ist mein post hin?
> 
> KLUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN
> 
> ...



Wieso was ist passiert zuviel wieder bekommen


----------



## ole88 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

rofl nein, erst am lautsprecher

ja hallo ihre bestellung bitte;
ja ich hätte gerne einmal pommes, einmal 
äh entschuldigung fahren sie bitte zum fenster eins
grummel
tach ich hätte gerne
ja warten sie bitte die kasse funktioniert nicht
dumdidumdidumdi
Kassiererin geht weg

3min später
also was hätten Sie gerne
ja ich hätte gerne einmal pommes einmal käsegipfel
ähm warten sie nochmal die kasse geht wieder nicht
grrrrrrrrr

Ich zu freundinn, schatz ich hab denn begriff fast food begriffen, langes warten kurzes essen mit wenig inhalt, können beide vor lachen nimmer (haben noch paar andre witze gerissen^^)


2min später
ok sie wollten einmal pommes, einmal käsegipfel noch etwas?
ja ich hätte gerne noch einmal einen cappouchino dazu. (äusserst freundlicher ton meinerseits)
das macht dann soundsoviel, fahren sie bitte zum zweiten fenster vor.

fahr vor, wieder warten
4min später in der zwischenzeit paar mal ins offene fenster,ich habe huuunnnger gerufen^^
dann kam die tüte mit cappuchino, 
ich nur noch zur bedienung die eine kassiererin auch war,
"ich habe denn sinn von fast food verstanden, laaanges warten kurzes essen, danke für diesen abschluss", bin gefahren und habe eine ziemlich doof dreinschauende person hinterlassen.

wir beide konnten vor lachen nimmer und meine freundinn hat sich auch nimmer einbekommen, ABER das beste kommt jetzt noch ich will zur ausfahrt vom Mcdoof rausfahren, einbahnstraße, kommt mir aus der falschen richtung ein auto entgegen, MIT EINER FRAU AM STEUER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich konnt nich mehr, nun so geht ein kino abend zu ende^^


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

So ihr lieben ich gehe mal in die heia gute N8 @ all


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ ole88 NobLorRos macht ja alles um seine Mitarbeiter zum lachen zu bringen auch russische bedienungen bei Mcdoff frenmodden...


----------



## ole88 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

jaja ich hab euch alle auch gaaanz doll lieb, klutten auch^^


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

gn8 tbone

und wieso nennst du klutten extra meinst das er es mehr wert ist alles die ganzen noblorros mitarbeiter ?


----------



## Intelfan (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Super....  Fast food... den muss ich mir merken 

Na ja GN8 @ all


----------



## ole88 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@kaspar, was meinstn du? ich glaub er hatn post von mir verschwinden lassen

gn8 ich zock noch ne runde gutes altes pharao


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hallo!

mann, dat werden ja immer mehr Post's am Tag - wenn das so weiter geht, erreichen wir wohl noch dieses Jahr das Limit von 2500....




tbone1978 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben sorry das ich mich erst jetzt zu den pannen und so melde
> Habe jetzt das erste weihnachen als Alleinerziehender Vater so gut wie hinter mir und die vollbespaßung meiner Tochter veranstaltet Damit sie es nicht so schmerzt das ihre Mutter es noch nicht mal geschafft hat sie an Weihnachten zu besuchen. .....



@tbone: schätze Dich glücklich, dass Dir wenigstens die Tochter geblieben ist.
Ich habe nichts mehr.
Wobei ich Dir Recht gebe: _die_ Frau kann ich nicht verstehen!
Wenn sie mit dem Mann nix mehr will; OK, kommt vor (Dann war sie aber auch nicht die Richtige für Dich: die hätte zur Dir gehalten!).
Aber: das Kind!
Dat jeht nu wirklich nich an!

Genieße aber die Vollbespaßung und jede Minute mit der Tochter - und lache über solche Sachen wie mit dem Drucker: so sind Kinder eben!
Ich war wohl auch nicht besser - und hatte 'nen alleinerziehenden Vater....



ole88 schrieb:


> @kaspar, was meinstn du? ich glaub er hatn post von mir verschwinden lassen



Das glaube ich nicht!
So einer ist Klutten nicht: das ist ein gaaanz lieber.
Der weiß ja, was ihm blüht, wenn nicht......

Spaß beiseite: Ernst kommt!
Da hast Du eher aus Versehen auf 'Vorschau' statt 'Antworten' geklickt: ist mir auch schon passiert.
Damit es sich lohnt, natürlich bei einem Post mit 120 Zeilen, 17 Links, 10 Bildern und zweit Stunden Arbeit.....
Eben NobLorRos: wenn schon falsch, dann gleich richtig!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ Schienenbruch Tut mir leid ich hätte vieleicht gestern mal alle neuen post lesen sollen dann hätte ich mein rumgejammere da bestimmt nicht reingeschrieben es tut mir leid wenn ich dich dadurch verletzt habe.ich werde jetzt auch keine blöden floskeln ablasssen die helfen keinen und möcht dir nur sagen das ich den größten respekt vor dir habe

Grüße Torsten


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@tbone: Du hast mich nicht verletzt; keine Sorge!
Will nur sagen: schätze, was Du hast!

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: wenn ich mich ein paar Stunden nicht sehen lasse: muss meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@tbone1978
@Kaspar

Jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu....

Wir sind hier zwar bei NobLorRos, ABER das ist hier *kein Laber Thread....*

Diese ewigen stundenlangen Laber Post von einigen, die nachts nicht schlafen können, nerven.....

Das hatten wir die Tage schon einmal....

Ich bitte darum das zu unterlassen, dafür gibt es die jeweiligen Threads oder erledigt das per PN oder Skype....wie auch immer...

*VERSTANDEN ???

@all

**Obwohl man das hier vielleicht als Blödsinn, Schwachsinn, Unsinn titulieren könnte, haben nobbi und ich uns was dabei gedacht....es geht hier ums Failmodding und alles was im Alltag dazugehört....

Nichts gegen OT....aber man muss es nicht ständig übertreiben....damit macht Ihr den Sinn dieses Fred kaputt....

Und Streitereien wie die Tage hier offen ausgetragen wurden möchte ich hier auch nicht mehr lesen....

Sonst müssen wir wohl mal unseren "von allem nichts wissenden Mitarbeiter"  KLUTTEN mal um eine Bereinigung bitten und ums Kärtchen verteilen.....


**Nein....ich bin nicht schlecht Gelaunt .... im Gegenteil....nur das nervt langsam !!!!!*


*Hugh !!!

Ich habe gesprochen !!!

Rossi
*​​


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ach, die Nacht ist zum Schlafen da?

Na, dann will ich mal meine neueste 'Leistung' posten:
Momentan 'freue' ich mich gerade am Zusammenbau des Aquaero.
Da müssen 'einige' Teile in die Richtige Position gebracht werden:


links: 2 U-Scheiben auf Abstandshaltern
links: der 'Flügel' auf den U-Scheiben auf den Abstandshaltern
rechts: 2 U-Scheiben auf Abstandshaltern
rechts: der 'Flügel' auf den U-Scheiben auf den Abstandshaltern
darauf in der Mitte: die schwarze Blende
darunter: das Displayglas
 darunter: die Farbfilterfolie
An sich braucht's dafür mindestens vier Hände.

Nur:

    * mein Nachbar ist nicht da (Weihnachten.....)
    * meine Arbeitskollegen sind auch nicht greifbar - wollte ich auch nicht
    * ich habe nur zwei Hände
    * Als NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter der ersten Stunde sind diese beiden Hände natürlich beide baugleich: links.....

nachdem ich das dann alles Zusammen hatte, konnte ich noch mal von vorne anfangen: vergessen, die Schutzfolie von der Rückseite des Displayglases abzuziehen.........
Also: noch mal das Ganze!​Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix!


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> kool kero du hast den 1500sten post gemacht hier bei noblorros




Yeah Baby!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ach, die Nacht ist zum Schlafen da?
> 
> Na, dann will ich mal meine neueste 'Leistung' posten:Momentan 'freue' ich mich gerade am Zusammenbau des Aquaero.
> Da müssen 'einige' Teile in die Richtige Position gebracht werden:
> ...




Mmmmm

Waren wohl NobLorRos Mitarbeiter an der Entwicklung beschäftigt....

Ich glaube ich habe gesehen, das beim Arbeitsamt als ABM Maßnahme Aqueros zusammen gebaut werden....

Na, dann noch viel Spaß dabei....und Fotos nicht vergessen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Yeah Baby!




Entschuldige ...

Ich habe es leider übersehen....

ABER als treuen NobLorRos Mitarbeiter überreiche ich Dir im Namen der Geschäftsführung für den 1500er Post diese Auszeichnung:

*Die Leberwurst am Band*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Orden, die gekränkte Leberwurst)


*Gratuliere !!!*

Mfg​


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Und voller Stolz trage ich die Leberwurst am Band! 


*Fernmodding die 2.

*Es war einmal, ein hochmotivierter Modder, der sich frisch ans Werk machte sein Slot-In Lw mittels Aluwinkel an seinem Multimediapanel zu befestigen. Alles war vorbereitet, die Winkelleiste angezeichnet, im Schraubstock eingespannt, Schutzbrille auf der Nase und der Dremel lag bereit um sich durch das Alu zu knabbern. 
*Doch was ist das????*​Der Dremel will nicht dremeln, scheinbar hat seine Mechanik heute Berufsschule! So ein Mist, dachte sich der Modder, hatte er doch gestern seinen treuen anhängern ein neues Update versprochen. Er konnte schon die traurigen Gesichter derer sehen die heute voller Erwartung sein Tagebuch öffnen um voller Freude endlich das ersehnte Update lesen zu können. Beschämt packte er seine sieben Sachen wieder ein und trug den Dremel zu Grabe hin. 

 Update gibts dann leider erst am Montag, oh wie ich feiertage hasse...

Gruß Kero
​


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

ach ja da hat der dremel wohl aus gedremelt.

und ich freue mich für dich das du die leberwurst am band gewonnen hast,
der den 2000sten mach bekommt bestimmt ne Salami am Spieß .

@ Rossi: Ich möchte mich hier im namen der Nachtposter entschuldigen wir müssen wohl noch nen "noblorros macht nachtschicht" fred auf machen 
und wir haben paralel auch pn't und das mehr als genug 

EDITH:
ich bestelle heute die ersten teile für "NobLorRos Mod: ein Kermet kommt selten in Popelgrün!"


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Kaspar schrieb:


> ach ja da hat der dremel wohl aus gedremelt.
> 
> und ich freue mich für dich das du die leberwurst am band gewonnen hast,
> der den 2000sten mach bekommt bestimmt ne Salami am Spieß .
> ...




Für den 2000ensten denke ich mir noch was aus....

Entschuldigen musst Du Dich nicht....es nimmt nur etwas Überhand in letzter Zeit und Ihr wart ja nicht die Einzigsten....

Sag Bescheid, wenn das Tagebuch an den Start geht....nicht das ich das noch verpasse....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Was gab's für den 1000sten?


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na, dann noch viel Spaß dabei....und Fotos nicht vergessen....


Ähhhm - wie?

*mitschungefotgrafieren*
Geht nicht: Auslöser zu klein - oder Zunge zu groß: wie immer eine Frage des Standpunktes.

Updates gibts selbsverfreilich im Tagebuch!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Näturlich gebe ich das hier bescheid wenn es los geht und heute werden auch schon die ersten sahcne bestellt .

und für den 1000sten gabs nen müdes lächeln ne spaß keine ahnung


----------



## tbone1978 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Von mir auch ein Mea Culpa für die Nachtschichteinlagen

*steheindereckeundschämemich*

Sorry leuts ab jetzt mach ich sowas nurnoch über pn


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was gab's für den 1000sten?
> 
> 
> Jochen




Sorry...

Wird hiermit nachgereicht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: cafepress.com)

Trage Ihn mit Stolz...

*ich lauf dann schon mal*

Mfg​


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

​


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Trage Ihn mit Stolz...


Bis zum Silvester-Avatar!


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *ich lauf dann schon mal*


Wohin?
Warum?​Wie schnell?

Grüße

Jochen

€Edit: warum bekomme ich mein Avatarbild nicht geändert?
Im Kontrollzentrum wird es richtig angezeigt; besuche ich einen Eintrag von mir - bsp den hier - sehe ich noch das 'alte'!?!?
Wer hat da gemoddet?
€2: Bild eines Fail folgt....
€3: hier ist das Bild: eine Durchflussbremse.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nicht ganz gleichmäßig geworden....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> €Edit: warum bekomme ich mein Avatarbild nicht geändert?
> Im Kontrollzentrum wird es richtig angezeigt; besuche ich einen Eintrag von mir - bsp den hier - sehe ich noch das 'alte'!?!?
> Wer hat da gemoddet?



Du musst das *Profilbild* ändern...nicht das Benutzerbild...

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Nee, andersrum 
Das Profilbild, is das, was im Profil angezeigt wird, Benutzerbild is hier 
Schönes Bild BTW... wie schafft man das? 

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

sehr schönes modding also das zeugt von Professionalität.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



killer89 schrieb:


> Nee, andersrum


Genau!


killer89 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild BTW... wie schafft man das?


Oooooch: ganz einfach: die Überwurfmutter links im Bild angezogen ohen hinzugucken.....
Schlauch dreht sich mit - presto!



Kaspar schrieb:


> sehr schönes modding also das zeugt von Professionalität.



Danke; gebe mir Mühe!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



killer89 schrieb:


> Nee, andersrum
> Das Profilbild, is das, was im Profil angezeigt wird, Benutzerbild is hier
> Schönes Bild BTW... wie schafft man das?
> 
> MfG



Autsch...

Da wurde ich wohl beim Schreiben Ferngemoddet...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Huhu!

Danke für Eure Einsicht bei den Verlagerungen vom Laberthread.

Es soll hier ja wirklich ein für alle Mitleser interessanter Thread voller Pannen, Fails und Blödsinn sein.

Aber gegen solchen Spam kann ich leider auch nicht mehr von meinen Partnern, der Amish-Moddinggemeinde, mit Fails versorgt werden.

Zwar arbeiten alle mittlerweile an GEEK-Scheunen und Hello Kitty Kutschen, aber der Photoapparat wird erst nächstes Jahr eingeführt.

Bis dahin lasst uns anständig Pannen und lustige geschichten Posten, damit dieser Thread wieder back to the Roots geht und Lacher bis zu den Tränen erzeugt.

Euer Fail Director

nobbi77


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Hier noch ein Bild, welches verdeutlicht wie gut ich mit Schraubendrehern Lüfter zerstören kann. Mein Gott, es ist halt eng im Gehäuse!!! 
Gruß Kero


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Wer von euch hat mein MSI - 790FX-GD70 gemoddet???
Ich könnte heulen... Am Dienstag ist meine Benchsession!!!!!!
Das Board ist jetzt erstmal das 2. Mal im Backofen...


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

@ kero:
...wurde auch in meine Fail-Sammlung gepackt

Und nun das neue NobLorRos-Fail für 2010:

Nobbi verspricht seinem Kleinsten Mitglied der betreuten Jungs einen gemoddeten Rechner, da ja "alle" einen haben und er möchte auch einen.
Gut, mit den Kollegen abgesprochen und jeder will seinen Beitrag leisten.
Und nun frage ich den Kleinen, welches Thema der Mod haben soll:

"Ich möchte einen Fc-Bayern-PC!!!!!"

O Gott!
Versprochen ist versprochen......

Ich distanziere mich schon jetzt von den Inhalten des kommenden Threads und des Mods, da ich mit Fussball so überhaupt nichts am Hut habe und garantiert keinerlei Sympathien oder Antipathien ausgedrückt werden.

Fertigstellung zum 02.02.2010.....
Beginn: Nächste Woche, wenn ich mich von diesem Schock erholt habe...


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Naja wenn das nicht mal ein enermax der noblorros edition istweiß ich auc nicht 

und schuldigung wegen dem mb ich dachte es wären kekse 

rechnng gibts nicht wir schicken dir gleich klitschko inkasso vorbei


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

wasn hier los nachtruhe ey man kaum darf man nicht mehr "spammen" schon ist flaute 

wie bei alte leute *duckundweg*


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

hmm naja bin ja mal gespannt was das mit dem fc bayern wird ich finds scho bissi pervers das mit nem pc zu machen, der arme pc.
bis jetzt wurde nichts gemoddet alles lebt noch^^


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Bewerbung an die Herren Noblorros:

Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

Wenns reicht^^

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*

Lässt sich leider net mit meinem Konto vereinbahren, aber funktionierende gebrauchte sachen sind bei mir raritäten^^

*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*

Ja, indem ich damit solange auf diese einschlage bis sie mir ihren Inhalt preisgeben^^

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*

Ich guck immer weg weil ich net mit ansehen kann was ich mach

*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*

Meine Uhren laufen alle mit Doppelpendel 
*
Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*

Hab mich nochnet getraut das auszuprobiern.


Der rest meiner Qualifikation befindet sich in meinem "Tagebuch" (Damit ist die chaotisch zusammengewürfelte Ansammlung von Text und Bildern gemeint):

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ns-low-budget-projekt-3-jahr.html#post1384717


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



			
				Kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> wasn hier los nachtruhe ey man kaum darf man nicht mehr "spammen" schon ist flaute
> 
> wie bei alte leute *duckundweg*


Alte Leute sind fleissig und versuchen, auch um diese Zeit noch Pannen zu produzieren. Klappt aber leider nicht so recht. 

Dafür gibts gleich noch Bilder im TB.

lg


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Alte Leute müssen in der Nacht auch manchmal arbeiten

@ NCphalon:

Willkommen im Club.

Allerdings spricht einiges für dich, besonders die Frechheit, dich mit unter 1000 Posts zu bewerben, ohne vorher noch ein paar Dutzend Threads zu überrennen und zu modden und die 1000 voll zu machen

Ansonsten werden wir Dir die Aufgabe geben, aus Medion-Systemen anständige PCs zu machen....

Ok, das verstößt gegen die Genfer Menschenrechtskonventionen.....
Uns fällt sicherlich etwas ein.

Bis dahin gehst du erst mal mit unseren Vorstandshunden gassi, die alle mehr verdienen, als Du

LG

nobbi


----------



## axel25 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Msit, rundll32 ist wieder da!
Aber wenigstens mit unter 10% CPU-Last.

Ich sag doch, in bin gut im Windows modden (sagte ich das wirklich?=

Soviel zum Thema Chaos...
Dann bekomme ich noch ein Fahrrad zu Weihnachten (naja, das Geld dafür), aber wozu? Um es verrosten zulassen.
Hardware haben will


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

*Liebe NobLorRos Freunde,

Weihnachten ist vorbei und alle sind glücklich beschenkt worden.
Aber warum es auch wirklich geklappt hat, lag eindeutig an NobLorRos:*

*Weihnachten 2009-Wie es wirklich war*​*
Am heiligen Abend saßen die NobLorRos Mitarbeiter gegen Mittag beisammen und tranken Glühwein aus der unheimlichen Hexenküche von derLordselbst, als es an der Bürotür klopfte.
Kero81 torkelte hin, um aufzumachen. Als er niemanden sah, sprach er wüste Flüche über diese unglaubliche Frechheit aus und knallte die Tür zu.
AUA!!! Tönte es von draußen und alle 32 Kollegen liefen wie bei einem von axel25 gelegentlich ausgelösten Feuralarm zur Tür:

Draußen lag ein kleiner Kerl in grüner Kleidung mit dem NobLorRos-Logo als Abdruck auf der Stirn - ein Weihnachtself...

Wir belebten ihn mit Glühwein und seine Lebensgeister kamen sofort zurück.
Er hatte eine schlimme Nachricht:

"Der Weihnachtsmann hat sich einen Medion-PC gekauft und alle Datenbanken der Kinder der Welt drauf gespielt. Und nun geht er nicht mehr! In 2 Stunden muss er aber Geschenke verteilen! Und nun wissen wir nicht mehr, wer was bekommen soll! Ihr seid unsere letzte Hoffnung!!!"

Das war natürlich ein Fall für NobLorRos!

Alarm!

Wir packten alle Moddingutensilien ein und begaben uns zur NobLorRos Zeitmaschine.

Als der Elf Schrauberopi sah, wurde er bleich: "Weihnachtsmann, Du hier?"
Schrauberopi grummelte:" Nein,aber mach dir nichts draus, im Einkaufszentrum wollen auch immer alle Kinder auf meinen Knien sitzen!"

Wir stellten die Koordinaten ein: Nordpol 1, 24.12.09, 01.00 in der Nacht.

Glücklicherweise hatte Godtake noch neue Lüfter eingebaut, da kero wieder seine Schraubenzieher drin stecken gelassen hatte.

Alles funktionierte. Nur godtake hatte wie üblich nur eine Badehose dabei, woraufhin er bei den -45° C etwas fror....

Wir kamen in die Geschenkeverteilstation.

"Ich habe die gleiche wie DHL" sagte der Weihnachtsmann.
UM GOTTES WILLEN!!!! Riefen alle wie im Chor! Stell wieder auf manuelle Elfensortierung um!

Gesagt getan: Etwa 300 Elfen rissen alles ab und saßen dann brav an den Transportbändern und warteten.

derlordselbst, Rosstaeuscher und ich gingen ins Büro des Weihnachtsmannes. Die anderen optimierten die Transportwege und versahen das Transportband mit einem NobLorRos-Logo. 

Nur Celinas Papa spielte mit Celina und den Rentieren und moddete etwas am Schlitten: Neues Raketentriebwerk mit blauen LEDs, Rentiervorwärmung und Glühweinbecherhalter...

Equilibrium, unser Netzteilspezialist, war unterdessen unauffindbar:
Er war mit einer netten Elfendame unterwegs...
Sie hatte mit Abstand die größten Ohren......

Unter einer Kiste Glühwein, Eierlikörplätzchen und einer Playboyweihnachtsdecke stand der Medion-PC des Weihnachtsmannes...
Und gab keinen Mucks von sich.
Wir legten los:
Hardware raus, Bestandsaufnahme:
Ogottogottogott...

Es gab viel zu tun:
Rosstaeuscher schliff das Case ab, nobbi ließ den Dremel tanzen und derLordselbst befüllte eine eigens von ihm schnell entworfene Wasserkühlung mit Glühwein, an die ein 500 Literfaß angeschlossen wurde.
Der aufgewärmte Glühwein wurde durch ein Ablassventil direkt in eine Abfüllanlage geleitet und befüllte PCGH-Tassen.

Nach 25 Testläufen sah alles ganz anders aus....Rosa Elefanten...

Der Weihnachtsmann war etwas ungehalten.
Ok, schnell klar werden...Wir rannten in den Schnee, tranken schnell 5 Liter Kaffee, verschönten den Schnee mit gelben Initialen und machten weiter.

Wir tauschten die komplette Hardware aus, ersetzten die Windows 98 Version gegen Windows 7 und schlossen die Datenbank-Festplatte extern an.
Testlauf:

Nichts! Da wir noch alles doppelt sahen, musste ole88 ran:
Ok, wie üblich Power-, Reset- und LED-Stecker vergessen.
Erneutes Einschalten- er lief.

Nun optimierten wir die Datenbank.
Nobbi änderte das große rote Ausrufezeichen hinter seinem Namen schnell in einen grünen Smiley und machte bei Klutten noch schnell das Gegenteil.

Komisch, das bei Rosstaeuscher ein grüner Smiley stand und 50 Schläge mit der Rute.
Rosstaeuscher änderte dieses noch schnell auf 100.

Nun schickten wir die Daten an die Verteilstation:
Die Elfen arbeiteten in einem Tempo, dass uns schwindelig wurde.

Als der Schlitten beladen war, kamen dem Weihnachtsmann die Tränen, als er sein gemoddetes Gefährt sah.

Er drückte den Startknopf und die neuen Raketen in der NobLorRos Silent-Edition waren kaum zu hören.

Er umarmte jeden von uns und gab Klutten nur einen Klaps.
Als er auf seine Uhr sah, war er ausser sich vor Freude: Eine Stunde schneller als letztes Jahr.
Zum Dank durften wir ihn beim Geschenke verteilen begleiten und helfen.

Es waren tolle Sachen dabei:
Gesichtscreme für Angela Merkel, einen FCKW freien Kühlschrank für Barrak Obama, Plüschhandschellen für George Michael, eine Briefbombe für Osama Bin Laden....

Es hat eine Menge Spass bereitet, besonders, als Schienenbruch in einem Kamin stecken blieb, der auf Hochtouren lief....er hatte zum Glück genug Glühwein getrunken,um das Feuer zu löschen.

Als alles vorbei war, standen wir wie von Zauberhand in unserem Büro, die Zeitmaschine war auf Hochglanz poliert und es lagen neue Lappen unterm Rechner von derLordselbst.

Wir hatten Weihnachten gerettet!

...und leider würde es uns niemand glauben........




*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ich kann nicht mehr....

Einmalig.....

Wir sollten diese Geschichten mal in einem Buch zusammen Fassen...

Und ich war der Meinung, das ich eine blühende Fantasie hätte...

Obwohl...es ist ja wirklich passiert....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

zuuu geil, echt schön geschrieben, danke dafür, und merkel kann die creme sicher gut gebrauchen.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Alte Leute müssen in der Nacht auch manchmal arbeiten
> 
> @ NCphalon:
> 
> ...




Warte warte nur ein weilchen, die 1000 Posts sin schneller geknackt als dir lieb sein wird, vor allem wegen meinem super mega tollen tagebuch Ich mach einfach noch 30 picdumps un dann hab ich die 1000, wie ma das halt so macht


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Ach ja das war ein Schöner abend und nobbi besser hätte es keiner schreiben können und es wird uns keiner glauben.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

einfach nur köstlich amüsant!... da hast Dir aber ´ne nette Geschichte aus den Fingern gesogen.


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

Tja, du hättest es ja auch mitgekriegt, wenn du nicht so mit dem Elfenmädel um die Iglos gezogen wärst.....


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*

tja und wenn manche herren die stecker vertauschen das nimmt einem auch keiner ab^^


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Weihnachten 2009-Wie es wirklich war*​





  Mensch Nobbi, ab sofort will ich das du mir abends eine deiner geschichten zum einschlafen erzählst!!! ZU Geil...


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Ich arbeite gerade an einer neuen Serie:
Raumschiff NobLorRos.....


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Solange es nicht (T)Raumschiff Surprise wird...  
Und vergess K3R0 nicht...


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Gute Idee, mal sehen, was meine Kreativität am Abend so für Ergüsse produziert

Auf jeden fall kenne ich das Ziel der Reise:
SATURN....


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Hab ich gerade Saturn gehört? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

die idee mit dem raumschiff fetzt und das saturn bild sowie so


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

War auf der GamesCom zu sehen!


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Jep
Hier die Besatzung in wie üblich ferngemoddeter Reihenfolge:

*Rosstaeuscher*, Geekaner und 1. Offizier
*Nobbi77*, Dremelaner und Der Käptn...
*DerLordselbst*, Wakülaner, Schiffsingenieur
*godtake*, Erde, Schiffsarzt, versetzt von der MS Windows
*Gamer_95*, Würganer, Leiter der Schiffsbench
*BeerlsGood*, Drinkaner, Navigationsoffizier
*de_oli*, Findelkind vom Planeten Schlaflos, Transporter Bediener
*DerManiac*, Mann im Mond, Kampfpilot
*Milkyway*, Gasförmiges Wesen vom Planeten Blähia, Aufklärungsoffizier
*Selene*, Diplomat vom Planeten Prügellos
*Kero81*, Künstliche Lebensform, Kosename K3R0, Spezialist für lebensbedrohliche Situationen und Postoffizier
*moe*, Barhockerianer, Spezialist für Interplanetarische Geselligkeit
*Nucleus*, Romramulaner, Computerspezialist
*Klutten*,Vulgarier, innere Angelegenheiten
*Schienenbruch*, Bahnianer, Transportoffizier
*Intelfan*, Nasianer, Sicherheitsoffizier
*Asmo*, Hybridwesen, Halb CPU, halb Schokobanane, Versorgungsoffizier
* GrafFerdoe*, Technokratianer, Maschinist* 
killer89*, Erde, Diplomat und Damenwäschespezialist
* Schrauberopi*, Methusalemianer, Schiffsältester*
Celina`s Papa*, Vaterianer, Exogenetiker*
ole88*, Bluescreenianer, Steuermann*
tbone1978*, Steakianer, Fähnrich*
Morytox*, Aquarianer, Cryogenic*
Mr__47*, Zylone, Kommunikationsoffizier*
BuGz4eVeR *, Planet Klendatu, Exobiologe*
MalkavianChild85*, Malkavianer, Kinderbetreuung und Angriffstaktiker*
axel25*, Species 84373, Nahkampfspezialist*
Equilibrium*, Equitanianer, Energieversorgung*
Kaspar*, Seppelianer, Erstkontakspezialist und Handpuppen*
pimblebear*, Unaussprechlicher Planet, Bedeutung ungefähr immer Freibier, Cousin von Chewbacca, Quartiermeister*
NCphalon*, Coolianer, Rettungsoffizier


So, nun muss ich mir noch die Handlung und Blödsi....Dramatik überlegen...


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Energieversorger?..mein NT-Mod wird mir wohl mein ganzes Forenleben nachlaufen.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Is ja ne Mo(r)dsbesetzung


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Kero81, Künstliche Lebensform, Kosename K3R0, Spezialist für lebensbedrohliche Situationen und Postoffizier

Werde ich denn auch meiner herausragenden Spezialität gerecht und rette ein paar Leben? Am liebsten das einer hübschen Marsianerin die mich dann natürlich auch dafür belohnt. Oder stell ich nur n Päckchen zu?


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Ich frag mich grad wie er auf "Coolianer" kommt^^ Zummindest mein Rechner is mit knapp 60°C unter last auf den kernen wohl einer der heißesten im forum^^


----------



## moe (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

herrlich nobbi! einfach herrlich. 
wie kommst du nur immer auf so zeug?


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

*Prequel zur Serie:*
​
Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 400 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 1: Stapellauf*

Sternzeit 6574,3, Käptn Nobbi77
Ich bin auf Sternenbasis PCGH angekommen, um das Kommando über die NobLorRos zu übernehmen,das schnellste Schiff der Flotte...

Käptn Nobbi?
Ja, der bin ich.
Herzlich willkommen auf der NobLorRos. Ich bin Mr. Rosstaeuscher, ihr erster Offizier. Die Personalakten sind ihnen übergeben worden?
Natürlich. Diese 80 Mannschaftsdienstgrade möchte ich schnell noch sprechen, lassen sie sie draussen warten.
Natürlich,Käptn wird veranlasst!

Käptn an Mr derLordselbst: Was war das gerade für ein Druckabfall?
Käptn, das war die Luftschleuse, auf Anweisung von Mr Rosstaeuscher sollten 80 Mann draussen warten......

Grrrmpf....Das fängt ja gut an.

Mr Asmo, wir brauchen 80 neue Mannschaftsdienstgrade, die anderen wollten zu Fuss vorgehen!
Wird erledigt Käptn!

Mr Nobbi!
Ähhh, Mr Klutten?
Wie wollen sie diesen unglaublichen Vorfall dem Oberkommando melden?
Ich glaube, ich muss das in meinem Bericht erwähnen!
Mr Klutten, bitte nicht hier, gehen sie bitte dort rechts in meinen Raum und warten sie dort auf mich, ja?
Nun gut, bis gleich!

Käptn,Nachricht über interne Kommunikation, es ist Mr Klutten!
Mr Klutten? Was möchten Sie?
Käptn nobbi, sie wollten sich noch mit mir unterhalten, es ist unerhört und....

Ich verstehe sie sehr schlecht, Mr. Klutten, drücken sie bitte den roten Knopf!
Den Roten? Ok, also AHHHHHHH!!!!!.....

Sir, das war die Luftschleuse.
Eben. Kurze Aufenthalte im Raum lösen bei Vulgariern Gedächtnisverluste hervor. 
Mr Equilibrium, beamen sie ihn auf die Krankenstation! Energie!

Mr godtake, erklären sie Mr Klutten, dass er ausversehen die Luftschleuse betätigt hat und wir nun 80 neue Mitflieger brauchen!

Geht klar, Käptn.

Computerlogbuch des Käptn, Sternzeit0815,7:

Die NobLorRos nimmt Kurs auf den Saturn mit 320 Besatzungsmitgliedern....
Bei einem neuen Schiff sind noch kleine Probleme vorhanden: Das Kühlsystem ist undicht,die Waffen wurden noch nicht pulverbeschichtet und die Schutzschirme noch nicht geputzt.....

Mr Equilibrium, Energie!


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

geil


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

 
das sagt alles


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Klasse Geschichten! 


Beim Beseitigen der Spuren meines exzessiven Weihnachtmoddings eine schöne Lachpause. 


lg


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

ich schmeiß mich weg!...wollen wir Bulli Herbig mal anfragen bezüglich verfilmung?..das wäre genau sein Stoff.


----------



## Milkyway (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Bin wieder da - zum Glück 

Sehr schöne Geschichte  Freue mich schon auf die weiterführung 

Nen Freund von mir hat am Weihnachten seinen PC zusammenbauen dürfen. Er hat sowas natürlich noch nie gemacht und z.b. die CPU von sonem Computer Laden einbauen lassen (Hilfe von mir hat er abgelehnt, sowohl da, als auch beim ganzen Rest) Heute hab ich die Nachricht bekommen:
Er hat sein MoBo beim Einbau geschrottet   Leider was ich noch nicht wie - aber ich schätz er hat Leiterbahnen aufgerissen oder so


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Milkyway:

Das Mainboard von Deinem Kumpel ausbauen
die zerfetzten Leiterbahnen suchen
die zerfetzten Leiterbahnen fotografieren
das Foto hier posten
Das Mainboard zu mir schicken
ich regle den Rest.......


----------



## Milkyway (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Ich red ma mit ihm^^

Ein von dir gemodetes MoBo sieht bestimmt toll aus 

Es gibt doch auch Leute die die Dinger wieder zurecht löten, oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*



Milkyway schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Leute die die Dinger wieder zurecht löten, oder?


Eher nicht: die Leiterbahnen sind sehr fein und meist in mehreren Schichten angeordnet.
Da is' nicht viel mit Löten - schon gar nicht von Hand.

Solche Fachleute, die sowas reparieren könn(t)en, sind hochbezahlt - da würde so eine Reparatur erheblich mehr kosten, als ein neues Mainboard.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*



Milkyway schrieb:


> Ich red ma mit ihm^^
> 
> Ein von dir gemodetes MoBo sieht bestimmt toll aus
> 
> Es gibt doch auch Leute die die Dinger wieder zurecht löten, oder?


 
Also Leiterbahnen zurecht löten ist doch einfach:
Du nimmst einen Kupferdraht mit 0,5µ Durchmesser, legst ihn auf die Platine, schaltest den Ofen auf 600°C Umluft und rufst: "Cool runnings!!!"  Fertig

btw. Kinderbetreuung....jippy  Hach, da kann ich den lieben kleinen dann Geschichten erzählen. Aber welche meiner 5 Persönlichkeiten soll das übernehmen? Die, die immer die Melodie von Spongebob summt, oder die, die immer die Melodie von "Life of Brian" summt?


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Ich habe hier mal irgendwo ein kleines How-To zum spachteln gesehen, finde es aber nichtmehr. Kann mir da jmd. helfen und hat den passenden Link für mich*?
** Edit:* 

Habs gerade gefunden, hier der Link: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/67592-howto-video-umgang-mit-spachtelmasse.html​
​ Gruß Kero


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 320 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 2: Der Notruf*​
Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 6549,0
Wir befinden uns auf dem Weg zum Saturn.
Mr Nucleus hat die Replikatoren gemoddet und diese produzieren nur noch Marsianischen Bohneneintopf, der für seine Gasbildung berühmt ist. Mr Milkyway fühlt sich allerdings jetzt richtig heimisch...

Da ich Hunger habe, müssen wir einen Zwischenstop bei Mc Space einlegen...

McSpace, Ihre Bestellung bitte!
Einen Big Klingon ohne Zwiebeln, Menü Maxi mit Romulanischem Ale ohne Lava und Kardassianische Chili-Mayo
Big Klingon mit Beef oder Spülwürmern?
Spülwürmer!
Käse oder Bajoranische Hornhautraspeln?
Hornhautraspeln!
Sesambrötchen oder Tarranagische Warzenqualle?
Warzenqualle!
Ketchup oder Garokblut?
Garokblut!
Das macht 230 Credits,56 Flötis, an Schalter 7, neben dem Glutanischen Müllkreuzer!

Mr ole88, Kurs neben den Müllkreuzer!
Geht klar, Käptn!

Mr Morytox, was sind sie so grün im Gesicht? Was machen sie da??? Sie können sich doch nicht einfach auf der Brücke übergeben!
Sorry, Käptn, aber meine Tante Mütterlicherseits war eine Tarranagische Warzenqualle!
Ach so, (mampf) schmackhaft die Dame!

Mr Schienenbruch, beamen sie die Kotze auf den Müllkreuzer!

Erledigt, Sir!

Sir, wir erhalten eine Nachricht vom Müllkreuzer! Der Käptn wirkt ziemlich angeko...angefressen!
Ups, Mr tbone1978, zurück auf Kurs, Maximum Warp!.....

30 Minuten später:

Käptn, ich empfange einen Notruf! Priorität 7!
Mr GrafFerdoe, Rettungsmission vorbereiten, Traktorstrahl in Betrieb nehmen, Waffensystemtest abbrechen!
FIEP!!! Was war das Käptn? Interne Kommunikation noch nicht 100 grgkwek FIEP online!
Abbrechen!
Ok!
Wo kam der Notruf her?
Aus dem Medion-System, Käptn!
Medion-System, das ist das Bermuda Dreieck des Weltraums!
Richtig, Mr Rosstaeuscher und wir fliegen da jetzt hin! Kurs setzen!

30 Minuten später:

Sir, Medion-System. Hattanagischer Frachter voraus,im Asus-Nebel gefangen!
Der Asus-Nebel! Er zerstört jedes Energiesystem!
Mr derLordselbst, können wir das Schiff mit dem Traktorstrahl erreichen?
Tut mir leid, Käptn! Hier im Medion-System funktionieren die Computer nicht richtig. Es muss manuell erfolgen.

Ich mach das! Ich mach das! Bittebittebitte!
Ok, K3R0!
Los!
Frachter erfasst, Ziel online, linke Maustaste....LICHTBLITZ...
Mr GrafFerdoe, waren die Waffen online?
Sie haben doch gesagt Traktorstrahl off, Waffen on.....
Oh mann....

Käptn Nobbi!
Ja, Mr Klutten?
Wie wollen Sie diesen Vorfall dem Oberkomando erklären?
An Bord waren 56 Besatzungsmitglieder, die durch Ihre Leichtfertigkeit...
Mr Klutten, bitte nicht hier,das machen wir in meinem kleinen Raum, da hinten rechts, ich komme gleich nach.....


Eintrag ins Logbuch:
Notruf empfangen, leider kamen wir zu spät.
Mr Klutten braucht dringend eine Nachschulung in der Luftschleusenbedienung, wir konnten ihn glücklicherweise noch auf die Krankenstation beamen......


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

 Zuuuuu Geil!!! Ich lach mich schlapp....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

nobbi....ich kann nicht mehr........

Mfg


----------



## 1821984 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Ihr seid mal fertig. Wenn ich das im club erzähl schmeißen die mich raus.

kann man sich aber echt drüber amüsieren!!!

Ich hab wo gelesen, dass ihr auch autos moddet. Meiner hat kühlungsprobs. . Wer von euch hat Rat und hilfe?


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Kühlungsproblem?
Da kann nur einer helfen: derLordselbst!


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Oh mann^^ das klingt als hätte sich Herr nobbi ma längere Zeit mit raumschiff enterprise auseinandergesetzt xD


----------



## 1821984 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

ich hab mir die geschichte vom weihnachtself usw. mal durchgelesen und ein paar seiten ganz am anfang.


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Alter Trekki bleibt alter Trekki!


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

da ich gerade am verzweifeln mit diesem verdammten laptop einer freundinn bin, wer hat das vista gemoddet? versuch ich grad win7 aufzuspielen.
danke für die erheiterung, werde immer meinen dinst mit wohlwollen auf diesem bruchkreuzer verzeihung, edelkreuzer verrichten auf in uns unbekannte medion und media galaxien.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

nobbi


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Na, mal schauen, möglicherweise schaffe ich noch eine Folge heute

Fernmodding Exxtreme!

Heute: Burning Board
Beim Nvidia PC stand vorhin das Board in Flammen!
Hurra, Garantie. ich hoffe nur, dass nichts anderes im Eimer ist


----------



## pimplebear (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Na, mal schauen, möglicherweise schaffe ich noch eine Folge heute


Dann gehts ja nicht mehr lange bis das Buch rauskommt; Es dürfte ein Riesenerfolg werden und vier Monate später läuft der Film auf der ganzen Welt. Dann ist die Welt schon so gut wie erobert


----------



## tbone1978 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Hilfe ich schrei mich hier weg 
Nobbi einfach zuuuuuuuuu geil

Werde hier ganz verdattert angeguckt die lüt fragt sich bestimmt warum Papa kichernd und sabbernd auf den boden liegt

So gehe jetzt nochmal was vorlesen und wenn ich widerkomme hoffe ich auf teil 3 von nobbi


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

und ich bin frustriert von nem scheiß vista pc


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 320 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 3: Gefechtsübungen*​
Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 234567,8:
Wir fliegen schon einen tag unter Warp, die Steuerung hat der Autopilot.
Eine gute Gelegenheit, ein paar Übungen durchzuführen....

Käptn?
Ja, Mr Asmo?
Die Klimaregulatoren in meinem Quartier sind zu hoch eingestellt, meine genetischen Schokoanteile schmelzen!
Das ist so gewollt! Stellen sie sich vor, im Gefecht fallen diese aus, was tun sie?
Hmm, gute Übung Käptn, ich überlege mir etwas.

He, Crewman Müller!
Ja, Mr Asmo?

In meinem Quartier ist es zu warm, tun sie etwas!
Jawoll, Mr Asmo!

Gleichzeitig auf dem Müllentsorgungsdeck:

Männer, im Gefecht müssen wir allen unnötigen Ballast entsorgen, hier gibt es die Müllstrahlanlage, die 30 Tonnen Müll, soviel wie in einem Tag im Quartier des Käptns erzeugt wird, zu zerstrahlen und somit in Nichts aufzulösen! Als Benchoffizier ist es meine Aufgabe, eure Leistung zu erhöhen!

Mr Gamer_95, wie funktioniert das Ding dann?
Nun der Müll kommt hinter diese Linie!

Welche Linie?
Grmpf, dann kommen sie alle mal hier herüber: Sehen sie diese Linie?

Ach so, diese hier!
Und was macht man dann?
Dann drückt man den Strahlknopf!
Welchen?
Den Roten, Mr pimblebear!
So?
AAARGHH!!!
Äh, ja, äh, genau......Käptn, Müllentsorgungsschulung beendet, 30 Crewman entsorgt.
Ups....

Fiep!
Ja, Mr Asmo?
Käptn, mein Quartier ist wieder kalt!
Sehr gut,Mr Asmo!
Und Crewman Müller auch....
Warum?
Er hat das Fenster geöffnet!
Grmpf...31....
Mr godtake, Valium, aber schnell!

Mr axel25, was macht die Nahkampfausbildung?
Sie läuft Käptn!
Was steht an?
Tötliche Schläge 27, der Vilkanische Nackenschlag!
Und wie stellen sich die Rekruten an?
12 Tote bisher, ich bin sehr Stolz auf meine Jungs. Allerdings hat das Gärtnerpersonal nicht so gut abgeschnitten...

Käptn an alle, Übungen beenden!

Das ist ein Irrenhaus hier!
Tja, so war es auf meinem alten Schiff auch!
Welches war das, Mr Schrauberopi?
Die Rentnerprise! Unter Käptn Heesters!
Wir verloren 80% der Besatzung an einem Tag!
Welcher Tag war das?
Unser Tag der offenen Tür....

Käptn, hier ihre 56 Totenscheine!

Danke,Mr godtake. Der Dienst in der Flotte ist wirklich gefährlich!

Mr Intelfan, Schilde runter, unter Warp gehen und in dieses Asteroidenfeld fliegen!
Mr derLordselbst, Warpkern mit Glühwein kühlen und überhitzen!
Ok!

Mr Klutten!
Ja Käptn?
Mr pimblebear hat endlich ein neues Quartier für sie, es ist das Nobelquartier für VIPs, da hinten rechts, auf Druck des kleinen roten Knopfes vergrößert es sich um 120% und öffnet eine Schnapsbar!
Sehr gut, ich werde es testen, danach müssen wir uns aber um ungeklärte Unfälle unterhalten....

Eintag ins Computerlogbuch des Käptns:
Durch eine unvorhergesehene Überhitzung des Warpkerns waren wir gezwungen, in einem Asteroidenfeld zu stoppen.
Durch die starken Einschläge, wurden 56 Besatzungsmitglieder getötet.

Mr Klutten musste aus dem Weltraum gerettet werden und befindet sich nun auf der Krankenstation....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 320, nein es sind nur noch 263, Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......


*Persönliches Logbuch des Ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher*, *Sternzeit....*

_Mist meine Uhr ist stehen geblieben und dabei versicherte mir doch Equilibrium, die persianische Braunkohlebatterie wäre nagelneu....Unser Versorgungsoffizier Asmo hätte gerade einen neuen Karton vom Markt des Planeten Saturn mitgebracht ??? Ist auch egal...

Hoffentlich ist meine Kugelschreiber Mine nicht gleich wieder leer....

Verdammt, wenn sich Schrauberopi daran erinnern könnte, wo er mein elektronisches Logbuch hingelegt hat....

Merke: Leih nie was alten Leuten....

Ich komme mit den Berichten einfach nicht hinterher....erst der Notfall dann die Gefechtsübung....
 
Also: Liebes Tagebuch....

Die Rettungsmission ist ja wohl mal wieder voll in die Hose gegangen....fast währen wir aufgeflogen, aber Gott sei Dank konnte tbone1978 rechtzeitig die Schilder "Klimaanlage" und "Schleusentür" im Zimmer nebenan vertauschen....

Laut unserem Schiffsarzt Godtake wird Klutten wieder, sofern er sich von der aus versehen gegebenen Doppeldosis Wärmeleitpaste wieder erholt hat, und unser Sicherheitsoffizier Intelfan die Schlüssel für die Handschellen wiederfindet...

Unser Käptain Nobbi beschwert sich in letzter Zeit, das sein Kapitänssessel so WARM wäre....

Hätte ich Ihm sagen sollen, das sich Equilibruim beim reparieren der Energieversorgung seines Stuhls nicht zurück halten konnte und die Kabel rosa geslevet hat ???

Ach wozu....GrafFerdoc schaute beim neu Verkabeln zwar irritiert, weil alle Kabel gleich aussehen....aber was soll schon schief gehen...

"Achtung, Achtung eine Durchsage. Der Schiffsarzt Godtake und der Techniker GrafFerdok bitte dringend auf die Brücke"

"Der Kaptain und die Decke haben eine Beule. Irgend jemand hat die Schalter Schleudersitz und Kommunikation falsch angeschlossen...."

Ups....

Ich muss Schluss machen liebes Tagebuch. Ich muss schnell auf die Brücke....

Mmmmhhh...ich glaub ich nehmen lieber die Treppe, um die 28 Stockwerke auf die Brücke zu kommen....ich hatte doch Equilibrium vorhin mit Popelgrünen Sleve grinsend aus dem Fahrstuhl kommen sehen.....


_Mfg


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Das ist ein irrenhaus hier!
> Tja, so war es auf meinem alten Schiff auch!
> Welches war das, Mr Schrauberopi?
> Die Rentnerprise!


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Rossi!
Du bist der beste 1. Offizier!


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Wir verloren 80% der Besatzung an einem Tag!
> Welcher Tag war das?
> Unser Tag der offenen Tür....



Zum kringeln


----------



## tbone1978 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

@ nobbi und rossi vielen dank für die höchst amüsante Abendgestaltung
Habe schon Bauchschmerzen vor lachen

Ihr seid ja mal sowas von Durchgeknallt


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

ich steuer euch alle noch ins verderben, wehe es werden meine antriebsstrahler gesleevt dann gibts haue


----------



## godtake (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*

Sooo, da konnte ich mich natürlich nicht enthalten und musste meinen Teil beitragen:

Zunächst möchte ich Nobbi das erste Abzeichen der ONE-TWO-S (*O*ffizielle *N*oblorros B*e*hörde für *t*raumhaften *W*eltraumaufenthalt ohne *S*orgen) verleihen, das "blutbefleckte goldene Traumschiff mit explodierender Erde": 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und euch außerdem den ersten Entwurf zum Buchcover "Raumschiff Noblorros" vorstellen:
Einmal in "Forumsbreite":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einmal in groß zum Unfug- Damit- Machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, und Danke für all diese Lachschmerzen, 
das Godtakechen

So...und nu geh ich meinen Keller aufräumen damit ich Platz für die nächste "Wie mach ich am besten mein DVD- Laufwerk kaputt Aktion hab..."


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

darf man denn auch selbst zu den Geschichten etwas beitragen? 

Edit: Das Raumschiff auf dem Cover ist nicht zuuuufällig das von einer gewissen Sendung von Matt Groenig die mit "F" beginnt und wie eine Buttermarke klingt


----------



## godtake (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jeb, is es, hab ich ganz alleine nachgezeichnet.......genauso wie das "Traumschiff Noblorros"- Logo...


----------



## Intelfan (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da is man mal 2 tage nicht aktiv im Forum und schon sitz ich jetzt hier und muss mir fast vor lachen den bauch halten... Ihr seid echt genial..

Aber wer hat meine nagelneue G15 refresh gemoddet?! freiwillige vor.... Das LCSD geht, die multimediatasten gehen, die beleuchtung geht, nur das, wofür eine tastatur da ist, nämlich schreiben, das geht nicht..


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Natürlich dürft ihr auch Stories beisteuern, sollt ihr sogar
hat Rossi ja auch gemacht


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

tja...die bei Logitech wollten mich einfach mal für einen Tag dort haben zum Probearbeiten und schon hat sich mein zweites Ich gedacht: 
"Hey. Da steht LCD, also ist das nen Bildschirm" und flux kann die Tasta nur Bilder anzeigen, aber nicht mehr schreiben. Sorry


----------



## Intelfan (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hmm na dann ^^ ich hoffe ja das die sich bei media markt nich so dämlich anstellen und das ding erst wieder 6 monate einschicken zum reparieren, so wie mit meinem erstem mp3-player, der zur reperatur eingeschickt werden sollte, ich allerdings nach geschlagenen 6 Monaten und geschätzten 3000 amfragen dann nur durch einen gutschein in warenwert ersetzt bekommen habe


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_Hallo Tagebuch,_

_leider war es heute absolut nicht mein Tag. _
_Es gab einen Zwischenfall in meiner Kinderabteilung. _

_Mr. Asmo, seines Zeichens Halb-CPU, Halb-Schokobanane wollte unbedingt seine alte Pixibüchersammlung abgeben._

_Nun, da Kinder bekanntlich auf Schokolade stehen verlies er mit einem kleinen "Autogramm" das Quartier. CelinasPapas Töchterlein konnte dem Anblick leider nicht widerstehen._

_Dr. godtake war aber fleißig am Werk und konnte mit einem vorsorglichen Verband aus Bitterschokolade aushelfen._

_Tagebuch Ende_


Wärenddessen auf dem Schiff:
DerLordselbst:* *Fiep* Käptn? Der Glühwein ist uns ausgegangen. Wir mussten provisorisch das Gebissreinigungswasser von Mr. Schrauberopi nehmen
*Käptn Nobbi: *War wenigstens sein Gebiss draußen?
*DLS: *Sein Gebiss?!? Öhmm...nun ja....also...jaahaa
*Käptn Nobbi: *Das klingt aber nicht gerade glaubwürdig.*

Just in diesem Moment kam Mr. Schrauberopi durch die Tür, ein Sabberfaden hing herunter aus dem Mundwinkel.
*Welcher Schelm stibitze mir meine Prothese?*

Fähnrich tbone konnte durch die gute Schulung von unserem Nahkampfspezi axel25 gekonnt den Spucketropfen ausweichen.

MEIN AMATURENBRETT!! heulte Rossi los. Aufwischen, SOFORT!

*Fiep* Malkav an Brücke, Malkav an Brücke *Fiep*
_Hier der Käptn. Was ist los?_
Milkyways Baby hat ein Beuerchen gemacht und die Hälfte der Kinder ins Koma befördert. Nun ist zwar ruhe, aber einige laufen schon blau an.
_Dr. godtake. Kümmern sie sich darum!_


----------



## killer89 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Jep
> Hier die Besatzung in wie üblich ferngemoddeter Reihenfolge:
> 
> *Rosstaeuscher*, Geekaner und 1. Offizier
> ...


Ja nee, is klar, woher weißt du das nur?  

Zu geil deine Geschichten  weiter so, mal sehen, wann ich zum Einsatz komme 

MfG


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News:NobLorRos rettete Weihnachten!!!*



godtake schrieb:


> Zunächst möchte ich Nobbi das erste Abzeichen der ONE-TWO-S (*O*ffizielle *N*oblorros B*e*hörde für *t*raumhaften *W*eltraumaufenthalt ohne *S*orgen) verleihen, das "blutbefleckte goldene Traumschiff mit explodierender Erde":




Und was ist mit dem o von twO?


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

"ohne" er hat nur vergessen das "o" fett zu makieren *g*


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 Na das hab ich mir doch schon gedacht! Aber als NobLorRos ist es meine pflicht peinlichst genau Salz in Wunden zu streuen!


----------



## killer89 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Achso, wem darf ich noch ne Briefbombe für das Fermodding meiner BK-Bedienung und meines BK-Burgers schicken?

Die Bedienung: so langsam, da konnte man beim Gehen die Schuhe besohlen.
Der Burger: fällt beim Essen auseinander  (Oberes Brötchen auf einmal weg...)

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sorry aber ich konnte nicht anders die briefbombe bitte in den raum wenn sie von der brücke kommen direkt hinten rechts und um sie in mein zimmer zu beamen den roten knopf drücken danke.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch des Schiffsältesten (Auszug)*

Soso, ein Logbuch soll es also sein, was unser Erster Offizier Mr. Rosstaeuscher mir geliehen hat. Wollte es schon als Schublade im neuen Replikator verbauen - das Essen hier an Bord ist wirlich nichts für meinen schwachen Magen.

Zu meiner Zeit, unter Kaptain Heesters auf der Rentnerprise, wurden Logbücher noch von Hand geschrieben und sahen wie Logbücher aus. Neumodischer Kram das. Auch hatten wir noch richtige Heizer, die die Bordcomputer befeuerten. 

Spätere erst, unter Kaptain H.Moser auf der Rentnerprise II gab es die ersten C64, von denen 27 parallel geschaltet waren. Alle mit Datasette ausgestattet.

Malkav hat aua am Popo, er sitzt auf meinen Zähnen. 
Durchsage: "Kinderbetreuer Mr. Malkav, sofort in die Kinderabteilung zum Aufwischen. Milkyways Baby hat ein Bäuerchen gemacht."


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Kaspar schrieb:


> sorry aber ich konnte nicht anders die briefbombe bitte in den raum wenn sie von der brücke kommen direkt hinten rechts und um sie in mein zimmer zu beamen den roten knopf drücken danke.




Guter Konter!!!


----------



## Milkyway (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was für ein Wesen ist mein Baby denn? Gasförmig geht ja nicht, wenns was zum aufwischen gibt^^


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Schrauberopi: Wohl eher einen ausgewachsenen bauern xD

*Persönliches Logbuch von Rettungsoffizier NCphalon*

Habe heute meinen Dienst auf der Noblorros angetreten und hatte schon viel zu tun.

Das zurück-an-bord-beamen eines gewissen Kluttens beschäftigte mich fast den ganzen tag, da irgendjemand den Presskot-betriebenen Beamcomputer übertaktet hatte und ich aus den überresten zuerst einen neuen gießen musste.

Ich frage mich sowieso, wie es jemand 3x schaffen kann, sich durch betreten des falschen raumes und betätigen des falschen knopfes aus dem schiff zu blasen.

Naja, ansonsten gab es nichtmehr viel zu retten, das Medion-System habe ich schon abgeschrieben (fehlerfrei! )


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja also das Gebiss konnte unter Einsatz meines Lebens gerettet werden. Es hing mir dann wirklich am Gesäß, da die Kukident 3000 Haftcreme an allem haftet. 

Aufwischen brauchte ich nicht. NCphalon brachte den Beamer wieder auf Vordermann und bereinigte den Kinderbereich...dabei gingen leider auch 3 Kinder mit von Bord...unfreiwillig. 

Das Medion-System können wir nach meiner Auffassung bald hinter uns lassen, sollten aber nicht mit den LC-Powerströmen mitreisen, da diese schon nach wenigen Minuten unter Minimalbelastung zusammenbrechen und die Schiffshülle schmelzen lassen können.

Dann doch lieber Rudern oder die Kinderblähungen im Sinne von "Green IT" umwandeln als Antrieb.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit....*

_Verdammt....ich habe ja immer noch keine Uhr....

Obendrein ist mir auch noch das Papier ausgegangen, und Schrauberopi kann sich immer noch nicht daran erinnern, wo er mein elektronisches Tagebuch gelassen hat...

Unser Kaptän war so nett und lieh mir seinen Schreibblock....

Ich muss mich aber wohl mal dringend in einer ruhigen Minute mit unserem Kaptän Nobbi unterhalten....der Schreibblock ist rosa und hat ein Hello Kitty Motiv....

Nun denn....


Liebes Tagebuch...

Dieser Tag war echt eine Katastrophe...

Nachdem ich wütend mit der defekten Batterie bei Asmo aufgetaucht bin, versprach er mir sofort zu helfen....

Er gab die Uhr GrafFerdock, der wollte sich das ganze einmal ansehen...

Und das Ergebnis ???

Unser Quertiermeister pimplebear beschwert sich, das dass Deck 7 komplett renoviert werden muss...

Asmo ist bei Dr. Godtake weil die Einzelteile meiner Uhr aus dem Hintern geschmolzen werden müssen und beschwert sich, das Dr. Godtake nur noch Zartbitter Schokolade auf Lager hat, wo er doch auf Nougat steht....

GrafFerdock kippt seinen Frust bei moe herunter und will nicht einsehen, das dass öffnen meiner Atom getriebenen Uhr mit einem Vorschlaghammer keine gute Idee war....

Dank des genialen Einfalles unseres Kaptäns, konnte wir die katastrophale Gefechtsübung noch mal vor Klutten verschleiern....

Allerdings ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das PCGH Oberkommando, doch einmal unbequeme Fragen stellt.....und ich habe den Eindruck, Klutten ahnt irgendetwas....

Ich werde dem Dr. Godtake empfehlen, Klutten die heimlich zugeführte Dosis NobLorRos Virus, gewonnen aus Remuladischen Stachelpilzen, zu erhöhen...

Jetzt muss ich nur noch dem Kapitän beibringen, das der leckere Geruch von gedünsteten Pansen, nicht aus der Küche kam, sondern aus den Gemeinschaftsduschen....

Nach gut einer Stunde Diskussion, hat DerLordselbst nun doch eingesehen, das dass benutzte Kühlwasser unseres Warp Kerns nicht als Heißes Wasser für die Duschen geeignet ist...

Na ja....zwölf Mann mehr oder weniger....es sind ja noch 251 an Board.....und wir sind immerhin schon 3 Tage unterwegs und unsere Reise soll ja nur noch 3 Wochen dauern.....

*Fiep*

"Erster Offizier bitte in den Transporterraum"
"Was gibt es Schienenbruch ???"
"Es gibt ein kleines Problem mit unserem Transporter"
"Was für ein Problem ???"
"Nun, Kaspa wollte Ihn gleich ausprobieren"
"Und ??? Dann holt einen Wischmopp und wischt die Schweinerei eben zusammen...muss man den alles selber machen ???"
"Nein, Sir. So einfach ist das nicht, der Transporter hat ja im Prinzip funktioniert"
"Und warum störst Du mich dann??"
"Nun Kaspa beschwert sich..."
"Warum ???"
"Nun, sein Hintern sitzt jetzt oben und sein Kopf....äh na ja..."

Liebes Tagebuch....

Wir machen später weiter...ich muss zum Dienst...

Gott sei Dank, installiert unser Computerspezialist Nucleus gerade unser neues Schiffs Betriebssystem Mista 46 von Softwarespezialisten Will Bates...

Laut unserem PCGH Oberkommando ist das dass Beste was an Software auf dem Markt ist....das wird einiges Einfacher machen...._


Mfg


----------



## ole88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch von Steuermann ole88   Zeit:23:00 2420 *

Heute zwei Portable Steuermodule repariert mit neuester steuersoftware der marke windowmaker 88.
Verzweifelt versucht das dritte Modul noch zu update beim dritten versuch mit zwei bluescreens komplett abgeschossen inkl. der kompletten steuersoftware woraufhin sich das ganze schiff um 90° drehte und einige nicht nur ihren kaffe vergossen.
Mit einem lauten Upsss entschuldigt und flugs das dritte steuermodul endgültig ins nirvana geschossen.
Nun steuern wir nur noch mit zwei von drei stuermodulen aber wenigstens wieder geradeaus.

Das der neue wumms kompensator fehlerfrei arbeitet konnte ich noch nicht feststellen da ein gewisser typ mit komischen schläuchen meinte er muss die verbindungsstecker der wumms generatoren grün beziehen, nun machen sie nicht mehr wumms sondern eher ein geräusch das mich immer an denn letzten stuhlgang erinnert.

So ende aus


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 251 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 4: Die neutrale Zone
*​
Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 123ichfresseinei,3
Wir haben vom Oberkommando den Auftrag bekommen, vor der Ankunft am Saturn einen Abstecher zur neutralen Zone zu unternehmen und dort unsere neue Tarnvorrichtung zu testen....
Wenn das mal gut geht....

Sir,Tarnvorrichtung aktiviert, Funktion innerhalb normaler Parameter!
Danke, Mr Rosstaeuscher! Es wird auch Zeit, dass auf diesem Eimer mal etwas funktioniert! Beleidigungen auf allen Kanälen senden und abwarten, bereit machen,ganz schnell zu verschwinden, da wir mit Tarnung keine Schilde haben!

Gleichzeitig, etwa 5 Sektoren entfernt auf der USS EntemitReis, unter Käptn Krück...
Sir, Ihre Mutter hat ein Verhältnis mit dem Klavierlehrer!
Miss Uhanuta, solche Beleidigungen kann ich nicht dulden und werde sie...
Nein, Käptn, das kommt auf allen Kanälen!
Aha, Mr Gulu, Sender anpeilen und Kurs setzen!
Mr Spuck, was halten sie davon?
Faszinierend, Käptn! Die Trommulaner müssen eine neue Tarnvorrichtung haben und spielen sich jetzt auf!
Mr Schrott, ich brauche alle Energie auf die Waffen!
Mr Brechoff, Laserfeuer, volle Streuung, FEUER!!!!

Auf der NobLorRos:
Käptn, etwas schiesst auf uns und kommt schnell näher!
Trommulaner?
Nein, unsere...Die EntemitReis!
Krück!
Der alte Saufbolzen,was tut er denn?
Sir, es könnte an den Beleidigungen und der Tarnung liegen!
Ups, natürlich, Mr Rosstaeuscher, enttarnen und Grußformeln! Was stinkt da so?
Sir, die Kondensatoren sind durchgebrannt!
Danke, Mr Nucleus!
Sir, wenn wir noch mehr Treffer einstecken, sind wir geliefert!
Mr derLordselbst, tun sie was! Nehmen sie Graf Ferdoe und retten sie die Lage! Die haben den Weinkeller getroffen!
Verdammt! Ok, ich tue, was ich kann! Ich geh schlafen! Ferdoe, mach mal!
Ok, ich schaffe das! Nur dieses Ventil und .....GESCHAFFT! Wir müssten wieder teilweise sichtbar sein!

Unbekanntes, Lila Raumschiff mit gelben Punkten, ergeben sie sich! Hier spricht Käptn Krück und stellen sie diese lächerlichen beleidigungen ein!

Lila mit gelben Punkten???? GrafFerdoe!!!! Dann doch lieber OCKER oder PINK!!!
Mr Mr_47, was macht die dumme Kommunikation?
Weiter beleidigen auf Automatik, Sir! Ich arbeite dran!

Es gäbe da eine Möglichkeit!
Was denn, Mr moe?
Ich erkläre es Ihnen: Tuscheltuscheltuschel...
Das ist Menschenverachtend, diskreminierend und obszön! Und da habe ich den richtigen Mann dafür!
Mr moe, bereiten sie wie besprochen einen Raumanzug vor!
Mr killer89, sofort zur Luftschleuse 3!
Ja Käptn?
Hier, ziehen sie den Raumanzug an! Und nehmen sie die zwei Taschenlampen für Lichtsignale mit. Das ist die Nachricht, die sie leuchten sollen!
Sir, ein Raumanzug mit Leopardenstringtanga, Strapsen und einer Kette aus Kondomen??? Jawohl (heul)!

Kurze Zeit später im Weltraum:
Käptn Krück, da trägt jemand Ihren Raumanzug!!!
Tatsache, Mr Spuck! Und er leuchtet was: NobLorRos mit Fehlfunktion...
Feuer einstellen! Fähre klarmachen und den armen Teufel einsammeln! Und nehmen sie ihm den Tanga ab...den habe ich noch nicht...

Grrr, wenn das rauskommt...
Genau Käptn. Da hilft nur eine Party!
Mr Rosstaeuscher, sie sind ein Genie!
Käptn an alle: Galauniformen ab sofort, Mr moe, Partyposition einnehmen!

Käptn nobbi!
Ja, Mr Klutten?
Dieser Vorfall ist eine Schande für die gesamte Flotte und ich sehe mich gezwungen, einen Bericht darüber....
Natürlich, Mr Klutten, aber sie haben einen Fleck auf ihrer Uniform! So können sie Käptn Krück unmöglich begrüßen!
Zum Glück ist dort in dem kleinen Raum rechts hinten eine Fleckentferneinrichtung, nur kurz auf den roten Knopf drücken....

Mr kaspar, bitte verteilen sie für die weiblichen Besatzungsmitglieder diese neuen Röcke, ist wichtig vor der Party!
Sir, das sind nur Gürtel!
Eben!

Computerlogbuch des Käptns:
Tarnübung war ein voller Erfolg, EntemitReis bestätigt Unsichtbarkeit der NobLorRos.
Mr Klutten wurde während eines Ausweichmanövers aus versehen in den Weltraum katapultiert, ist aber mittlerweile wieder wohlauf...


----------



## godtake (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_Hah ja nu, habens die Tütelchen doch mal noch geschafft, mich vollzutanken und abzulegen. Nun ja, ich muss ja schon sagen, das Verlassen der Athmosphäre hat schon dolle geziept an der Hyperonitbeschichtung...haach, und die ganzen Weltraumschrottfetzen, immer bumm bumm bumm und so lauut...
Und dann hab ich ja schon gedacht, das schlimmste wäre geschafft...aber naiin. Ich weiß ja gar nicht was sich das ONE-TWO-S dabei gedacht hat, so einen Haufen Pumelchen in mich reinzupacken...Da wär mir ja beinahe der Laderaum geplatzt. Und dann die ganze Zeit diese Dramen an Bord, nein nein nein, das ist wirklich uuunglaublich. Aber der Käptn das ist schon ein ganz ein fescher...wär ich doch nur ein Mensch den hätt ich ja schnell mal angeknuspert...Upsi...Boarddiagnose...hm....also das ist wirklich seltsam...
 * meist gedrückter Knopf: Luftschleuse
 * technische Ausfälle: Schutzschild 89% Defizit
 * Tarnvorrichtung: Unnütz (Einstufung durch Käptn Nobbi nach genauem Nachdenken) WAS SOLL N DES `JETZT HEISSEN, HM? Rosa mit Katzis drauf macht sich doch voll wuschig im Weltraum. Hach..mit Katzis.
 * Waffensysteme: Funktionsunfähig, Verstopfung im Pneumatischen System liegt vor. Gegenstand lokalisiert in Rosstäuschers Toilette. Äußeres: Tagebuchförmig * Hach der Rossi, auch so ein ganz fescher, tjaa, wenn die Buben denn noch was anderes könnten als gut auszusehen, da wird mir ja schon wieder ganz warm...tstst
 * Bevölkerung: heute morgen: 300; jetzt: weniger...
Boarddiagnose abgeschlossen.

Huihuihui, was für ein anstrengender Tag...wann schalten denn die Bubis endlich auf Autopilot dass ich auch mal schlafen kann...

_

_____________________

Logbuch, Schiffsarzt Dr. Godtake, Sternenzeit: 24459,778

Mia san irgendwo in dem scheiß Weltraum, zefix, und nix is da, nix wia dunkel die gonze Zeit..vorn schaugst naus: Uiii Dunkel. Hint schaugst naus: Uiiii Dunkel. Recht schaugst naus: Uiiii Dunkel. Es is zum narrisch wern...
Und ois ob des ned reichen tat, is der ganze Haufen au no völlig neben der Spur...leiden alle unter "Weltraumchaotisierung"...Ich hob ja gleich gesagt ghabt: Buam, lasst euch impfen - aber naiiin, das muss man erst wieder politisieren...ja klar...politisieren...zefix. 
*piep: Pumelchen, ich glaub das ist unqualifiert was du da diktierst mein Schnäuzelchen*
"Wos? Wer red do?"
*piep: Na ich, Schnäuzelchen...das Schiff du Dummerchen*
"Ich glaub ich werd narrisch...."


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Computer Logbuch:


So heute war ja mal wieder ein anstrengender erst der Notruf aus dem Medion-System und dann auch noch die Geschütz-Übung.

Naja ich durfte natürlich wieder los und für den Offizier Rosstaeuscher ein neues Computer Logbuch kaufen, nur weil er seins Schrauberopi geliehen hat und der sich raus geredet hat er habe es verlegt.
Nun gut ich mich also von Schienenbruch einen Transporter geliehen um auf den Saturn zu fliegen und dort ein neues Logbuch besorgt, leider war das aber eins welches nicht so schnell arbeitet aber Käptn Nobbi sagte ich soll ein günstiges nehmen.

Als ich dann wieder auf der NobLorRos war habe ich erst einmal Kontakt mit unserer Basis aufgenommen ob die wüssten was ich aus dem Günstigen HP Logbuch raus holen kann.
Dann eine gute Stunde später hatte ich eine Antwort mit dem Ergebnis mit Zusatzkühlung kann man 50% mehr Leistung raus hohlen doch damit es Offizier Rosstaeucher nicht auffällt habe ich die Zusatzkühlung weg gelassen die 50% Übertaktet und mal sehen was er sagt wenn ich sage ich habe sein Logbuch wieder gefunden.

Nach dem ich das Logbuch auf der Brücke abgegeben hatte da ich rossi nicht fand sollte ich Rocke verteilen die wie Gürtel aussahen aber egal würde gemacht.


Eintrag Ende.


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Der Weltraum, * 
*unendliche Weiten....*​*Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos,*
*dass mit seiner 320 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten*
*erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......*
 Ups, das war doch Star Wars  ist eh besser...​
*Tagebuch der künstlicher Lebensform K3-R0 mod. 81 ( Einheit zur Rettung aus lebensbedrohlichen Situationen, nebenbei Briefkasten)- Sternzeit 9002, kurz vor Silvester, 50.20 Uhr mittelgalaktischer Zeit​*
Hallo liebes Tagebuch, ich möchte dies für die Nachwelt aufzeichnen. Das was hier geschieht muss für nachfolgende Forschungsflüge zwingen festgehalten werden! Hier mal ein auszug aus dem so eben aufgezeichneten Gespräch auf der Brücke:

*Schiffsingenieur derLordselbst:* Der Transporter ist ausgefallen, wir versuchen ihn zu reparieren.

*Navigationsoffizier BeerlsGood:* Alle Verbindungen sind abgebrochen, unmöglich die Interferenzen zu überwinden!

_16 Etagen tiefer im Waffenlager: _

*Aus dem Lautsprecher ertönt die Stimme von Kommunikationsoffizier Mr__47:* Wir haben schwierigkeiten mit der Verbindung Käptn, schwere Interferenzen machen es unmöglich die Verb.... Verbindungsabbruch!

*Käptn Nobbi77:*  derLordselbst, derLordselbst!!! Melden sie sich bitte!..... 
Das fehlt uns noch, Nucleus hat wieder versucht unser Umts zu tweaken!
*
Maschinist GrafFerdoe:* Und das Holzmodem ist im Eimer!

*Käptn Nobbi77:* Grmpf, also Freunde der Nacht, wir können doch hier nicht einfach rumstehen und warten bis das HSDPA funktioniert, da sind wir schon so alt wie Schrauberopi! GrafFerdoe, sie müssen irgendwie wieder das Modem klar machen!!!

*Maschinist GrafFerdoe:* Das ist ohne Kontinuumtransfunktionator leider unmöglich, da kann....

*Käptn Nobbis Adern im bereich der Schläfen schwellen an und wütend fällt er GrafFerdoe ins Wort:* Ach, zaubern sie mir irgendwas zusammen, halbe Leistung, viertel Leistung, ich nehme alles was ich kriegen kann! Wir müssen bis spätestens 52.00 Uhr Herrn Klutten Bericht erstatten!!! Es steht nicht nur das Wohl der Crew sondern auch das des gesamten Sternensystems auf dem Spiel, sie wissen doch wie ungehalten Herr Klutten werden kann leistet man seinen Befehlen nicht folge! Verstanden?

Anm. d. Red. (Hallo Klutten, hab dich ganz doll lieb!)

*Maschinist GrafFerdoe:* Naja, vielleicht können wir mit dem alten 56K Modem noch was anfangen, aber ich glaube nicht das wir damit den Zeitplan einhalten können, ich werds versuchen!

*Käptn Nobbi77:* Warum sind sie noch nicht weg?

*Maschinist GrafFerdoe:* Na dann wolln wa mal...

Liebes Tagebuch, als ich mich damals vom Pfosten am Gartenzaun löste um zu Armee zu gehen und dort eine Ausbildung zum hochleistungsbriefkasten zu machen, dachte ich bei der Armee gäbe es nur High Tech, aber nun muss ich der Wahrheit ins Gesicht blicken das dies nicht so ist! Wie sollen wir Kriege mit einem 56K Modem gewinnen???


----------



## SestR (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Schöööööön verrückt hier.... echt "abend füllend"    
Ich liebe es !


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Einfach nur Geil hier!


----------



## Milkyway (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Man man man, ihr habt doch tatsächlich als ihr noch eine Untergrund Organisation ward Spektrum gefernmodet - Ich darf meine Fernbedienung zu meinem geliebten Helikopter einschicken (Rückruf Aktion, wegen nem möglichen Kurzschluss beim benutzen der Trainerbuchse >.<), kann also wieder nicht fliegen  Ich weiß jetzt schon, das es Traum Wetter geben wird...


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann nimm dir ein Shuttle


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Logbuch des 1. Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit....*

_Mist, ich habe immer noch keine Uhr...

Als ich unseren Kapitän nobbi danach fragte, sagte er: "Na, Du hast doch bald Geburtstag" 

Hallo !!! Das sind noch 6 Monate !!!

Unser Kapitän sagte darauf: "Wie auch immer...." und sah faszinieren auf seine Rosa Tastatur mit Hello Kitty Logo.....

Anmerkung: Dringendes 4 Augengespräch mit dem Kapitän erforderlich.

Dank Kaspa, habe ich mein Logbuch wieder....

Komisch ich hatte gar nicht in Erinnerung, das dass so ein heißes Teil war....ich verbrenne mir ständig die Finger beim tippen...

Liebes Tagebuch !

Heute gibt es nur gute Nachrichten...

Wir haben nicht ein Besatzungsmitglied verloren....

Unser neues Betriebssystem Mista 46 läuft sich auch so langsam warm.....

Es gibt nur wenig gelegentliche Ausfälle von unwichtigen Systemen, wie z.B. die Lebenserhaltungssysteme......

Das es es seit 4 Std. Dunkel im Schiff ist, da die gesamte Beleuchtung ausgefallen ist, stört mich auch nicht, da mein Logbuch so schön rot Glühend leuchtet....

Mhhh, ist mir früher nie aufgefallen...

Unser Spezialist Nucleus sagte, die Ausfälle mit "Ein schwerer Ausnahmefehler" sind nicht schlimm.....

Er habe mit dem Support von Mista 46 Telefoniert und die meinten, das wäre alles nur Einstellung Sache und Bedienungsfehler....

Ihre Software würde einwandfrei Laufen....

Beste Referenz wäre unser Schwesterschiff die MS Titanic gewesen....die könnte man zwar nicht fragen, da sie aus unbekannter Ursache vor 6 Monaten in einem Schwarzen Loch verschwunden ist....

Unsere neue Tarnvorrichtung funktioniert einwandfrei und hat uns eine Tolle Party beschert....

Wenn unser Navigationsoffizier BeerlsGood wieder nüchtern ist, wird er uns auch sicher verraten, wo zum Teufel wir uns gerade befinden.....

Klutten ist auch wieder auf dem Wege der Besserung....irgend ein Scherzkeks hat Ihm während der Party, den Tropf aus Kochsalzlösung, dem Ihm unser Dr. Godtake, nach der unfreiwilligem Außenbesichtigungstour angelegt hatte, gegen eine Flasche 150% Interstellaren Wodka getauscht...

Der Dr. meinte, Klutten würde zwar eine Woche brauchen um Nüchtern zu werden, aber sonst keine bleibenden Schäden erleiden....auf mein nachfragen meinte er, das sein Gesicht schon vorher so ausgesehen habe....na ja....

Es gab allerdings vom Schiff EntemitReis Beschwerden, das die gesamte Damenunterwäsche von Board verschwunden sei...

Komischer Zufall...ich muss darüber mal dringend mit killer89 reden, der lässt seitdem niemanden mehr in Seine Kabine und kommt auch nicht mehr heraus....
_

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

kindas, das brausepulver gehört in den kaffe und nicht in die nase. 
wenn ihr weiter so viel bier verschüttet, wie die texte hier vermuten lassen, steigt bald der meeresspiegel und ganz holland geht unter...


----------



## Kaspar (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

umso besser weniger arbeit beim an uns reißen der weltherrschaft

und außerdem trinken wir die farbmuster und verkippen sie nicht !


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Na na na, ich brauch das zeug, das ihr raucht aber auch.
Quäle mich durch lustige Fourier-Reihen.

Naja, in wirklichkeit arbeite ich daran unterschwellige Signale in Fourier-Reihen einzubetten, damit ihr alle durch das hören von MP3s hypnotisiert werdet


----------



## Kaspar (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

neuer rekord würde ich meinen siehe bild unten!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=173803&stc=1&d=1261963856

naja also wer hat mein Core Temp ferngemoddet?
nenene nur ärger mit dem prog


----------



## godtake (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

GZ! Zum schnellsten PC der Welt...wie geil ist das denn!


----------



## axel25 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Persönlciges Logbuch Axel25:

Der Captain beauftrage mich kurzfristig, ein Schiff zu kapern...
Mr Klutten scheint mit der Besatzung leichte Probleme zu haben, ich habe unterdessen die Warpfeldstabilisierungsoftware gemoddet...per Update auf Warp7...naja, eigentlich Update+Übertaktung. Prompt gab es einen blauen Antrieb, der Reaktor stürzte ab und 4 Leute mussten zum Arzt...und Mr Klutten unbedingt ins Vakuum.


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hörte ich gerade Vakuum? Nein Klutten, nicht den roten K.... Zu spät...


----------



## axel25 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Genau so...

Mekt man ürbtigens das Modden meiner Tastatur persönlihces


----------



## killer89 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tagebucheintrag von killer89:
Sternenzeit: siehe Zeistempel

Nun war ich also auf der USS Entemitreis. Da mir der Käptn meinen Tigerstring abgenommen hat, habe ich dafür der restlichen Crew ihre Damenunterwäsche abgenommen, bis auf die hässlichen weißen mit Brems... äh... Sitzmaschen, genau Sitzmaschen  (Sinn?)

Da sind ja einige schicke Exemplare bei   und einige seltsame (Doppelsting? Urgh )

Mal sehen, alle passen mir nicht, da wer ich wohl dem Käptn und der restlichen Crew welche unter den Silvesterbaum legen. Die werden sich freuen! Endlich mal wieder bequeme Wäsche und nicht dieser kratzende Kram von der Krankenstation, inkontinent ist ja nur derLordselbst und unser Ältester Schrauberopi, die bekommen spezielle, ultrasaugfähige String-Pampers.

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wieso habt Ihr meine Herzfrequenz ausgelesen?
Wo ist der Doktor?

- Ähm: die Herzfrequenz ist beim Anblick von Miss Kitty ganz normal.......


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hörte ich gerade Vakuum? Nein Klutten, nicht den roten K.... Zu spät...



Von welchem Knopf wird denn hier gesprochen? Da komme ich nur mal auf einen Kaffee bei euch im Raumkreuzer vorbei und da beschwert sich gleich jeder über Mitarbeiterverlust. Ist der rote Knopf nicht für "Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...schiff-noblorros-folge-1-seite-157-a-157.html

auf der seite gehts los Klutten  dann weißt du über welchen Knopf sich hier unterhalten wird ^^


----------



## axel25 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hm, naja, indirekt Den Kaffe bekommst du in der Medizin-Abteilung


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

meiner einer guckt ganz verwirrt auf die ganzen gesleevten Kabel und versteht die Welt nicht mehr. Welches gehört denn nun zu welchem Ende?

.... plötzlich ein Knall, ein riesiger Lichtbogen erhellt den kleinen Schalterraum, dicker Rauch steigt aus dem Raum.

Ob die Crew schon die ganzen Ausfälle bemerkt haben? Ich glaub der Antrieb ist auch hin. o_O das gibt mecker....
ich werd mich erstmal verkrümeln und schauen wie ich das Choas wieder in den griff bekomme.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 gibt es eigentlich noch ein thema in diesem forum das auch nur annähernd so viele beiträge am tag erntet? ich hoffs mal nich denn dann kann ich behaupten von anfang an beim größten thema mit gelesen zu haben  naja aber ihr habt auch schon sehr viel von mir gemoddet  nur meinen neuen AGB nicht das war der erste einbau der reibungslos geklappt hat  macht (nicht) weiter so  und wehe ihr moddet ihn dannn dann ach kp was dann aber kann es sein das ihr auch heckdurchgänge für roller moddet?=O


----------



## de_oli (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

JUHU ICH DARF DEN TRANSPORTER BEDIENEN  jetzt verbrauch ich die ganze energie muhaha 

darf ich nich auch für die beschallung sorgen mithilfe eines schlagzeugs


----------



## Intelfan (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Intelfan*, Nasianer, Sicherheitsoffizier....

Seid ihr sicher das das ne gute Idee is?! Ich glaube als LC-POWER-Netzteiluser dürfte das Wort Sicherheit glaube ich nicht mit meinem namen in zusammenhang gebracht werden  ...

Na ja einer muss ja für noch mehr Chaos sorgen


----------



## de_oli (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das kann ja mal was werden...


----------



## ole88 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

zefix na etz hat mir dieser elendige sleever denn antrieb geschrottet, 
Steuermann an käpt'n: wir haben da ein kleines bzw. je näher wir dem astroidrn feld kommen grösser werdendes Problem, erbitte um Erlaubnis diesen equilanten auf denn nächsten felsbrocken zu schießen. 
ach und wer hat ausserdem diesen stoffumhang über mein steuerpult gehäkelt?
alle nur noch verrückt hier und dieser warme Schrotthaufen sollte eigentlich in den Müllschlucker nach meinen verlorenen Steuerchips suchen


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mit der bitte nachstehende Bilder zur "Wall of Fail" hinzuzufügen!
Der Plan sah vor, durch rückseitiges Lackieren mit schwarzem Lack, einen tollen, noch nie dagewesenen Effekt hervor zu rufen. Ich wollte doch nur ETWAS dunkeleres orangenes Plexi und kein schwarzes...

P.s. Heute abend gibts ein Update bei mir.


----------



## Kaspar (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ist doch wenn man genau hin kukt ein klares dunkel orange


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

jop, ein 500W strahler dahinter und du hast einen nochnie dagewesenen effekt


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, nämlich eine Kernschmelze


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

eher plexischmelze aber dafür geile raucheffekte^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit....*

_Verdammt...ich habe immer noch keine Uhr._

_Jetzt habe ich schon extra die Telefonische Seelsorge der Zeugen Jehovas angerufen und musste feststellen, das deren Uhren ganz anders gehen als unsere..._

_Na ja, was soll`s..._


_Liebes Tagebuch..._

_Heute haben wir einen Abstecher in das Venus System zum Planeten Amazon gemacht._

_Endlich mal was normales, eine Diplomatische Mission._

_Dort angekommen, stellten wir fest, das der Planet nur von Frauen bewohnt wird. _

_Unser Kapitän nobbi konnte sich der Freiwilligen kaum erwehren bis de_oli ein Machtwort sprach und meinte, er könne nicht alle 251 Besatzungsmitglieder geleichzeitig runterbeamen, auch wenn Gamer_95 das System ordentlich Benchen würde, irgend jemand müsse ja an Board bleiben...._

_Schweren Herzens bestimmt unser Kapitän, das DerLordselbst, Intelfan, Selene und ole88 ihn begeleiten sollen..._

_Auf meinen Protest hin, warum ich nicht mit dürfe, meinte er, das ja irgend jemand seine Waldkatzen streichlen müsste, solange er weg währe...._

_O-Ton kurz nach dem Beamen:_

_*Piep*_
_"Ja, Brücke"_
_"Hier Transporterraum"_
_"Was gibt`s de_oli"_
_"Ich habe das Beamen, wie befohlen ausgeführt.....Allerdings...."_
_"Was heißt Allerdings ???"_
_"Nun, Rosstaeuscher, Du wirst herzlich lachen, nachdem Celina`s Papa seiner Tochter die Verkabelung des Transporters gezeigt hat, muss wohl etwas wieder falsch angeschlossen worden sein...."_
_"Um Gottes willen !!! Wie geht es Ihnen !!!"_
_"Och, ich denke, unserem Kapitän und den anderen geht es gut....es könnte nur etwas Kalt sein, da die Uniformen und die Unterwäsche noch hier sind..."_

_Da meldetet sich schon das Intelcom und eine Wütende Amazonenkönigin blaffte mich an, das das ja wohl eine Bodenlose Frechheit wäre, Ihr *nur 5* nackte Männer zu schicken..._

_Sie werde sich um die Bestraffung von vieren selber kümmern....der fünfte, Intelfan hieß er wohl, würde Sie wegen *"zu kleiner Vergehen"* sofort zurück schicken....._

_Da stand ich nun einsam auf der Brücke und wünschte, ich könne an Stelle des Kaptiäns sein....._

_Im letzten Moment konnte ich gerade noch NCphalon aufhalten, der mit einem Beate Uhse Koffer bewaffnet, den Planeten stürmen wollte...._

_Klutten lief vor Wut rot an und stammelte etwas von Punken, Nachspiel und roten Karten verteilen...._

_Ich sagte Ihm er solle sich erstmal beruhigen und in das Zimmer da hinten gehen und den grünen Knopf drücken, dann bekäme er erst einmal einen Kaffee.....zum Glück traute mir Klutten nicht und drückte den Roten Knopf...._

_Nachdem wir Klutten wieder an Board gebeamt hatten, konnte ich mich wieder um unsere gefangene Manschaft kümmern..._

_Ich schickte killer89 mit einem Koffer voll, von Ihm gerade frisch geklau***äh erworbenen Stringtangas vom Schiff EntemitReis, auf den Planten Amazon in Diplomatischer Mission..._

_Trotz heftiger Gegenwehr unserer Manschaft, gelang es killer89, alle wieder gesund und Heil an Board zu bringen...._

_Nur DerLordselbst sah etwas geschlaucht aus, *nach drei Runden Ringkampf* mit der Amazonenkönigin...._

_Blos weg hier dachte ich ...._

_Da meldete sich unsere Sprechanlage_

_*Piep*_
_"Hier Maschinenraum"_
_"Was gibt`s GrafFerdoe..."_
_"Ich habes geschafft !!!"_
_"Was hast Du geschaft ???"_
_"Mit Hilfe von DerLordselbst und Morytox haben wir mit hilfes des Aquadrive und zuhilfe nahme eines Fluxkompensators den Durchfluss der Laing Plasmapumpe optimieren können...."_
_"Ähmmmm, wenn es Dir nicht gutgeht, solltest Du vielleicht auch mal beim Dr. Godtake vorbei schauen....."_
_"Nein, mir geht es Gut....wir können jetzt mit Warp 8.8 fliegen..."_
_"Hurraaaaaa...na dann, ole88, volle Energie...und zieh Dir endlich was an...."_

_Nachdem ich mich langsam, von dem vor mir hängenden Intercom Bildschirm, wieder gelöst hatte...._

"GrafFerdoe !!!!!!!!!"
"Ähhh.....hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das das nur Rückwärts funktioniert ???........."

_Ich war Sprachlos und wollte Kündigen....das ging aber auch nicht, da mir Nobbi keinen Angestellten, sondern Sklavenvertrag untergeschoben hatte....._

_Jeden Falls bekam Godtake noch viel zu tun, da die hälfte der Mannschaft das Rückwärtsfliegen nicht vertragen hatte....._

_Wir brauchen dringend ein Müllschiff um diese Schweinereinen von Board beamen zu können..._

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Mit der bitte nachstehende Bilder zur "Wall of Fail" hinzuzufügen!Der Plan sah vor, durch rückseitiges Lackieren mit schwarzem Lack, einen tollen, noch nie dagewesenen Effekt hervor zu rufen. Ich wollte doch nur ETWAS dunkeleres orangenes Plexi und kein schwarzes...
> 
> P.s. Heute abend gibts ein Update bei mir.


 

*Brille putz* *Monitor nachstell*

Doch, ist doch ganz klar ein NobLorRos Orange....

*schnellwegrenn*

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Die erste Fail Sammlung:

NobLorRos-The supreme Art of Modding...

NobLorRos arbeitet perfekt mit allen erdenklichen Materialien, so zum beispiel auch mit Bauschaum. Allerdings kommen öfter noch Probleme mit Menge und Konsistenz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von allen bekannten Werkzeugen ist uns der Dremel so richtig ans Herz gewachsen, wenn man weiss, wann man aufhören muss....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Lackverarbeitung wird bei uns groß geschrieben, besonders besondere Effekte mit frisch lackierten Flächen auf Fussboden sind beliebt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Plexiglasbearbeitungen aller Art sind weiterhin eine NobLorRos-Spezialität.
Das perfekte zurech sägen von kleinen Teilen braucht allerdings immer mehrere Anläufe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei misslungenen Versuchen geizen wir auch nicht mit Selbstkritik...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich stellen wir auch Hilfsmittel selber her, so unsere beliebte Sägebremse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu unserem repertoire gehören auch Wasserkühlungen.
Wir sind perfekt im Verlegen von Schläuchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...oder der Auswahl der richtigen Wasserzusätze...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die farbliche Anpassung von Bauteilen ist auch sehr beliebt:
Z.B. von Orange...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...zu dunkelorange...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elektrizität stellt auch kein Hindernis dar, besonders Kabelbrände werden gerne genommen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch kleinere Undichtigkeiten von Wasserkühlungen werden mit den richtigen Hilfsmitteln zu Lapalien!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch werden gerne 200 Lackschichten aufgetragen, um die gewünschte Optik zu erzielen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kombination aus vielen Fertigkeiten erzeugt solch wunderschöne Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich arbeiten wir auch an Geräuschoptimierten Systemen mit Luftkühlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und fertig ist der Werbeprospekt


----------



## killer89 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Du solltest die Bildergröße mal anpassen, sonst kommt der allmächtige Klutten... 
Wer hatte denn noch den schönen Schneeeffektlack?
Celina's Papa???

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Rossi^^


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Liebe NobLorRosser,
die Fail-Sammlung Nr. 1 wurde jetzt grafisch angepasst und hier mal das Schreiben an Thilo:

Hallo, Thilo!

Ich hoffe, du hast Weihnachten gut überstanden.
Wir haben die Zeit genutzt, um Blödsinn eine neue Dimension zu geben....
Immerhin wissen wir jetzt, dass NobLorRos Weihnachten gerettet hat

Und nachdem wir eine Spam-Bremse besprochen hatten, haben wir auch hier interveniert und Raumschiff NobLorRos ist abgehoben, in neue Dimensionen der Lächerlichkeit.

Vielen Dank hier an Klutten, der uns immer zur Seite steht und deshalb definitiv als freier Mitarbeiter geführt wird.

Eine aktuelle Mitgliederliste findest du auf Seite 1, Post 3.
Aufgrund kleinerer Umstrukturierungen in Sachen Humor musste es sein
Seitdem kommen wir mit Hits und Posts kaum noch hinterher

*Eine erste Fail-Sammlung haben wir dir auch zusammengestellt, die Zusammenfassung steht auf Seite 166, Post 1656 im NobLorRos Support Forum.
*
Unsere Kommunikation läuft wie gehabt über PN, das Forum und die Tagebücher.
Wobei wir in TBs allerdings eher wirklich hilfreiche Antworten geben wollen und alles andere halt in den Support-Breich geht.

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen.
Wenn doch, kurze PN und wir besorgen alles, was gewünscht wird.

Im Auftrag des gesamten Teams

Nobbi



Ich hoffe, es passt euch so!

LG

nobbi


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hat da jemand nach meiner Schneeflockeneffektlackierung gefragt?


----------



## ole88 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tagebuch Nachtrag die erste Sternzeit irgendwas

nachdem ich mit 4 weiteren Kollegen auf eine sinnlose ähm interesannte Diplomaten Reise auf den Amazon Planeten geschickt wurde muss ich berichten was mir wiederfahren ist, kaum dort angekommen wurden wir von der hiesigen Bevölkerung, die nur aus Frauen bestand begrüsst. sogleich wurde jeder von und gepackt und die Kleider vom Leib gerissen, was anscheinend alle außer mir genossen, nun wurden wir zum snusnu machen in die hütten geschleift.
ich möchte nicht näher ins Detail gehen aber nur soviel, es ist nicht schön nackt alten Frauen die Fußnägel zu schneiden, denn anderen erging es wohl nicht besser wenn ich die schmerzenschreie richtig gedeutet habe. 

so kaum zurück auf der Brücke musste ich erkennen das im Maschinenraum wohl jemand denn roten knopf drücken sollte, zuviel Genie auf einem Haufen produziert nur rückwärtsfliegende Schrotthaufen ähm Schiffe.
tagebuchnachtrag Ende

irgendwie ist es so schön luftig an Board.
sollte wohl was überziehen


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_Persönliches Logbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit0815,7

Ich sitze seit zwei Tagen an den Beileidskarten für die Angehörigen. 
Dr godtake hat vorsorglich als Todesursache Gallanisches Genitalherpes angegeben, welches hochansteckend ist, in den Totenscheinen vermerkt. 

Zur Steigerung der Glaubwürdigkeit mussten wir nur unsere Krankenstation in die Sonne beamen.
Leider haben wir 15 Patienten vergessen, wir haben aber Sonnencreme nachgebeamt....

Mr Klutten macht gerade einen Sehtest, da er glaubt, rot und grün zu verwechseln, da in seiner lückenhaften Erinnerung immer alle Luftschleusenknöpfe gleich aussehen.

Seine Therapie wegen möglicherweise vorhandener Suicidalität , hervorgerufen durch Luftschleusen, macht Fortschritte, unser Schiffsältester, Mr Schrauberopi, leistet hier ganze Arbeit.
Mr Klutten ist mittlerweile stolzer Besitzer der größten Luftschleusensammlung aus Knetmasse!

Unser Schiffsroboter, K3R0, hat sich mit der Spülmaschine auf Deck 13 verlobt.
So wird der schönste Dienst eines Käptns nicht lange auf sich warten lassen: Eine Trauung durchführen..._


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Falls ihr neue Luftschleusen braucht (hab gehört ihr braucht grad welche), kann ich euch welche backen. sie haben dann grob die richtige Form. Was nicht passt kann ich gekonnt kleben. Außerdem seid ihr mit dem einzigartigen Muster der letzte Schrei auf dem jährlichen "Raumschiff-Modding-Festival".
Also kommt einfach mal auf dem gelben Planeten vorbei, dann werf ich meinen Ofen für euch an.

hier ein paar Beispielarbeiten von mir:
Nur 30 min bei 150° und die Teile sind "gut durch".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch eine meiner besseren Klebearbeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_Persönliches Logbuch MalkavianChild. Sternzeit 0815,8

Käptn Nobbi bat mich zu sich um über die Trauung zu sprechen. 

Meine Kinder sollten als Blumenmädchen fungieren. Leider musste ich ihm mitteilen, das lediglich 4 Kinder anwesend waren.

Kurzerhand wurde Mr. Rossi in ein Tütü gesteckt. Er wehrte sich wehemend, aber nachdem ihm angedroht wurde, es würde im bei Widerstand das Selbe wie Mr. Klutten blühen, gab er doch klein bei.

Leider gab es kein passendes Tütü in seiner größe und so begab ich mich notgedrungen zu unserem Spezialisten Mr. killer89.

Dieser hatte immer einige Kleider auf Lager. Weshalb weiss kein Mensch...wahrscheinlich auch gut so.

Das Pink steht Mr. Rossi perfekt...zumindest behauptet das der Käptn. 

Mein Abraten, Katzenmotive mit ins Haar zu flechten, wurde rigoros ignoriert...der Käptn hat echt ein eigenartiges Fable.

Persönliches Logbuch Ende._


----------



## moe (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

glaubt ihr das könnte unvorteilhaft für mich ausfallen, wenn mein späterer arbeitgeber das hier mal zu gesicht bekommt??


----------



## Milkyway (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also meinen richtigen Namen kennt hier niemand, und der steht hier auch nirgends. So gesehen: Nein 

Und fals ers doch liest, wird er doch auch nur lachen, was dich warscheinlich nur sympatischer macht^^

Ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen das die Frage ernst gemeint war, weil mir zum nicht-ernst-gemeinten nichts eingefallen ist


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

solange du keine roten knöpfe drückst, sollte er keine probleme damit haben


----------



## moe (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich kann dich beruhigen, war nicht ernst gemeint.

Fifadoc: was hast du denn da versucht? plexi backen? war das für deinen springbrunnen mod?


----------



## killer89 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nein, das war für Fifas Ab auf die Insel-Mod ^^
Man sollte das Ding unbedingt lesen und FORTFÜHREN 

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Klutten: wenn du ma grad wieder an board bist, probier dochma sowas aus^^: Graviermaschine spielt Mario Theme auf Flashgames.de ansehen


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!

für Deine Sammlung: 
Rundlauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flachlauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nie gelaufen, aber auch platt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weg-Lauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachschub kommt - wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehe: im nächsten Jahr.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@NCphalon Das ist ja mal der Hammer, ich denke darüber wird Mr. Klutten lachen, oder war das nicht sogar Mr. Klutten???


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



killer89 schrieb:


> Nein, das war für Fifas Ab auf die Insel-Mod ^^
> Man sollte das Ding unbedingt lesen und FORTFÜHREN
> 
> MfG



nich hetzen, erstmal muss ich mein diplom machen und die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen. Ach ja, und zwischendurch kommt noch mein Thronfolger, damit die Weltherrschaft auch in der Familie bleibt. 
Danach geht auch der Mod weiter... Sofern hier niemand mein Wohnzimmer fernmoddet, denn da steht er grad in der Mitte auf dem Teppich.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Liebes Tagebuch,

heute gab es etwas sehr ekliges. Eine Mission in den Brownie-Nebel im Sternbild "Klabusterbär".

Alles fing an mit einem Streit meiner fünf Ichs:

_1.Ich: Malkav an Käptn

Käptn Nobbi: Was gibt es Mr. Malkav?

1.Ich: Asmu's Baby hat Durchfall und Mr. Equillibrium hat den Beamer gemoddet. Wir können den Schokopudding nicht wegbeamen.

2.Ich: Aber Mr.Moe macht doch gerade Muffins...

3.Ich: Ui lecker. Ich will die aber mit Marzipan

Käptn: Mr. Malkav, nehmen Sie endlich Ihre Medikamente. Das ist ja nicht zum aushalten._

*Rüberbeam zu Dr. godtake* *PraaZZlll*

_Dr. godtake: Kruzifix, is des zu glaubn? Do hob i mal e halb Stund frai unn scho kommt wieder aan Patient._

4.Ich (hessischer Göthe): Ey guude wie Herr Doktor? Isch han da ma en Problem midm Asmo sein Baby. Des tut als hinne raussprudln. Kannste do was machn?

1.Ich: Tut mir leid Doc. Ich brauch Medikamente und einen großen Putzlappen.

*BUMMS*

*Alert* *Alert* *Alert* 

_Nobbi: Alle Mann festhalten. Wir sind im Brownienebel angekommen. 
BIG: Verdammte Schei**e!
Nobbi: Ja Mr. BeerIsGood, das trifft es sehr gut_
_ole88: Wir brauchen Schub. SCHUB verdammt.
Schienbruch aus dem Maschinenraum: Mr. Equilibrium ist fertig mit dem grünen Sleeven. Wir haben wieder volle Schildleistung._

Und so kam die NobLorRos doch noch frei aus dem Nebel. Leider mussten sich einige Crewmitglieder freiwillig *hust* zum Putzen melden.


----------



## ole88 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

also an alle crewmitglieder wir sollten vielleicht unereinander kommunizieren, ich warte immer noch auf die erlaubnis des käptn´s equilante aufn felsbrocken zu schießen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Persönliches Tagebuch, Sternzeit: kurz vorm Veschbern 

Alle schreien hier nach Komunikation und ich würde so gerne, aber leider hat sich bei meiner Benutzerkonsole der Hauptspeicher verabschiedet, die nächste Space-PC-Filiale ist geschätzte 7,4 Parsec entfernt und mein Universaltranslator sagt nur noch ga-ga-ga, da-da-da und ja-ja-ja.
Durchaus ausreichend, um ein Gespräch um 3 Uhr nachts in der Kneipe um die Ecke zu führen, aber für diese extrem wichtigen Unterhaltungen mit der Brücke völlig unzureichend.

Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich morgen ein Schiffselektriker in mein Quartier verirrt. Hab schonmal den Deckel der Konsole entfernt um mit der Lötlampe nach dem Rechten zu sehen, aber irgendwie stinkts da drin total verschmort. Scheint was grösseres zu sein. 

Schlaf gut mein liebes Tagebuch und träum was Schönes.

*sing* Der Mond ist aufgegangen, am Himmel Sternlein prangen...


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> also an alle crewmitglieder wir sollten vielleicht unereinander kommunizieren, ich warte immer noch auf die erlaubnis des käptn´s equilante aufn felsbrocken zu schießen



Wofür ne Erlaubnis? Wenn ich eure Logs richtig lese kannst du doch einfach schießen. Du willst schließlich schießen, nicht der Käptn.
Und sollte es nachher Ärger geben, schiebst du es einfach auf den Mr. Klutten, denn drückt doch so gerne rote Knöpfe


----------



## tbone1978 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Logbuch Fähnrich tbone


 Sternzeit : egal irgenwann zwischen 12 und Frittenfett




 Nachdem mich K`ptain Nobbi beim Nächtlichen "voll spammen" des Support Channels erwischt hatte wurde ich zur Katzenkloreininigung in der Kajütte des K`ptains abkommandiert...
 Meine vermutung das dieses ja noch eine milde Strafe sei und schnell zu erlediegen wurde bitter enttäuscht . Die Vorstellung des K`ptains von einen Katzenklo sieht so aus das einfach überall Katzenstreu verteilt wird und man dann den 92 Norwegischen waldkatzen sagt tut euch keinen zwang an....... Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt woher dieser scharfe Anmoniakgeruch der den K`ptain umgibt kommt. Von wegen neues Aftershafe....  Naja Strafe muss sein und frisch ans Werk moment  mal was war das er hat doch nicht etwa Ahrrr nein Aua diese Schmerzen aua arrrg meine finger .Oh gott ich wußte garnicht das man soviel Bluten kann ohne Ohnmächtig zu werden... Liebes Logbuch wußtes du eigentlich Das Waldkatzen einen ausgeprägten Reviersinn haben und ihr revier mit allen zu verfügung stehenden Krallen und Zähen verteidigen.....Ich nicht ! Zumindest bis jetzt nicht.
 Zum Glück schlich Dr.Godtake gerade um das K`ptainsquartier rum und hörte mein von Katzenharren ersticktes Röcheln ... Mit einer Flatulenzprobe aus der Kinderbetreuung betäubte er die Katzen und wischte das was von mir noch übrig war in eine streichholzschachtel.. Mit 492 metern Gaffatabe ein paar kilo 6 monate alten Katzenstreu und 4 Litern Epoxidharz gelang es ihm mich weitesgehend wieder in eine Humanoide lebensform zu verwandeln..


 Da die Katzen immer noch betäubt waren konnte ich dann auch die Reinigung des "Katzenklos" vollenden.  Die 74 Bleiverstärkten und Hermetisch abgeriegelten Müllcontainer lagerte ich im 10 Vorne und plotzlich fehlen mir ein paar stunden meiner Errinerung Das passiert in letzter zeit öfters..
 Ich sollte mich mal mit Mr.Klutten unterhalten er wirkt auch ein wenig Desorientiert... Vieleicht eine geheimnisvolle Todbringende Weltraumkrankheit  das würde ja passen es sind doch immer die Fähnriche ,die draufghen ,wenn die Hohen Herren mit wer weiß was experimentiern zb Schiffsführung..( notiz an mich selbst: K`ptain Nobbi darf dies nie lesen)
 Man muss sich ja nur mal die Gefallennenlisten der letzten 3 tage anschauen alles Fähnriche. Ich hoffe Dr. Godtake hat genug Katzenhaare in mich reingebastelt damit das für 9 leben reicht..


 Als ich wieder zu mir kam stand ich in der Kombüse und rief gerade Essen Fassen. Mensch wie die reingehauen haben wie die Tiere, besonders der 1 Offizier Rossi. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das eine Lebensform soviel Nahrung in sich aufnehmen kann ohne ein eigenes schwerkraftfeld zu entwickeln....Nachtrag die 74 kisten mite Katzenpisse getärnkten Streu waren verschwunden irgendeine gute seele wird sie für mich weggeräumt haben


 Coputerlogbuch Tbone1978 Steakianer


 Sternzeit: Hundkatzemausigelelefant


 Irgendjemand muss mein Passwort geknackt haben.. Wer hat den schwachsinn da oben geschrieben  
 wenn ich den in die finger kriege... Das weigere ich mich zu ende zu lesen. In letzter Zeit passieren hier eh seltsame Dinge, zeitweise bin ich völlig orientierungslos. (mal MR.Klutten fragen der guckt in letzter zeit immer so verpeilt wie ich mich Fühle) Ebend erst ist es wieder passiert ich kam zu mir und stand in 10 Vorne keine ahnung wie ich dahin gekommen bin aber wenigstens wahren die neuen voräte da  ... Der Einkauf vom 1 Offizier war ja mal wieder sehr kreativ alle kisten mit so einer braungrauen brühe gefüllt.. Wird voll die neue Weltraumkraftnahrung sein die von PCGH empfohlen wird  HATSCHIIIIIIIIIIIIIII entschuldiegung ah diese grippe ist die Hölle ich rieche nichts mehr, alles total zu, Appetit hab ich auch keinen. Aber egal der rest hatt wohl einen Mordshunger also habe ich erstmal 250 Liter von dem zeug warm gemacht ...Und dann wieder Alles weg und aufeinmal sitze ich vor meinen Logbuch wo ein anderer schon reingeschrieben hat und dann auch noch argggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhharnmsflkhskdjlkjn




 Logbuch tbone Fähnrich


 Sternzeit WAAASS!!!!! schon kurz nach Frittenfett wo ist die zeit hin


 Seltsamer Eintrag hier in meinen Logbuch, nicht von mir ,muss ich mich später mal mit befassen, habe jetzt keine zeit mehr. Die neue Bettwäsche von K`ptain Nobbi ist angekommen, muss ich ihm sofort bringen.  Aber ich find der 1 Offizier sollte mal ein ernstes wort mit dem K`ptain wegen seines geschmackes sprechen also dieses muster ist grauenhaft.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








 Computerlogbuch Tbone1978 Steakianer  


 Sternzeit hundkatzemausigelelefant² :5 X7


 Mir Fehlen schon wieder ein paar Stunden! War wegen meines Problemes beim Kapitän als ich bei
 ankam sagte er "MR. Tbone was wollen sie den schon wieder hier ich habe ihnen doch schon für die ÄH "Katzenklo" reinigung gedankt übriegens riechen sie immer noch nach Katzenpisse waschen sie sich mal". Ich war völlig verwirrt welches Katzenklo warum Katzenpisse ich verstehe garnichts Also fing ich an dem Kapitän von meinem Problem zu berichtenn "Kapitän manchmal weiß ich nicht blablablalbla..und dann plötzlich bin ich irgendwo .....blablablablabla .. und mein logbuch da schreibt ein Anderer ....Blablablablabla...ich weiß keinen Rat mehr" ....  Kapitän Nobbi nickte verständnissvoll sagte dann aber er müsse sich erstmal um ein anderes Problem kümmern seit dem letzten Essen Fassen würden 90% der Crew im 10 Vorne liegen und sich wild zuckend auf dem Boden liegend die Eingeweide aus dem Leib kotzen ... Als er sich umdrehte sah ich das er sich die Hände rieb und murmelte "HÄHÄ Zwei zum Preis von einen wenn das nich mal NobLorRos ist"...






 Computerlogbuch Ende


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sehr verehrtes Publikum...

*NoblorRos proudly presents

Rosstaeuschers beste Arbeiten Teil II


**Kommen wir nun zu meinem letzten Projekt G.E.E.K....

Als erstes hätten wir da den Vorfall "Ich entferne mal schnell die Tapeten vom Innenraum der Truhe"....
Da die Tapete sich sehr leicht lösen ließ, dauerte die Aktion auch NUR 4 Std......*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Was ist das ??? 
Nach entfernen der Tapete kamen Krater groß wie Abwasserkanäle zum Vorschein....die mussten erst einmal geschlossen werden...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Ihr denkt das war alles ???
Wir wären nicht bei NobLorRos, wenn das schon alles gewesen wäre...
Der Truhen Rand war obendrein auch noch gebrochen und musste erst einmal geschient werden....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*_*Machen wir weiter mit meiner, in Tagelanger Kleinarbeit ausgearbeiteter Modplanung....
So sollte es werden....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*__*Dumm nur, das ich dann die hinteren Streben hätte wegdrehmeln müssen, und dann wäre die Truhe instabil geworden.....
Also, zurück ans Reißbrett...

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*__*Als nächstes hätten wir da noch Fehlplanung Teil II
Die Truhe läßt sich leider nicht schließen, wenn die Drehschalter der Lüftersteuerung oben nicht abgenommen werden...

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*__*Dazu kommen noch lebensbedrohliche Verletzungen während des Moddings...

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*_
_*Perfekt bin ich auch in der Auswahl meiner Hardware...
Als erstes hätten wir ein Asus P5Q Pro Turbo...ausgestattet mit Watercool Heatkillern und perfekt verschlaucht....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*__*Dumm war nur, das ich das Board nach dem Einbau nicht zum starten überreden konnte....


Darauf folgte ein Gigabyte EP45 Extreme....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*__*Es sieht perfekt aus und hat richtig Power....
Dumm war nur, das das Board alle zwei Tage das komplette Bios verschlampte und nur mit einem Csm Reset zum starten überredet werden konnte...


Teil III meiner Perfekten Board Auswahl....
Ein MSI Hybrid Premium Board....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*__*Das Problem war nur, das mein Speicher nicht richtig erkannt wurde und die Bios Version ein Jahr alt war.....es war die neueste die MSI zur Verfügung stellte...
*_​_*

Teil IV meiner Perfekten Board Auswahl...
Ein ASUS Maximus II Formula.....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*_​_*Dumm war nur, das mein Prozzi nur noch mit einem, statt vier Kernen lief.....nach erneuter Neu Installation von Windows und stundenlangen ausprobieren und surfen nach Problemlösungen, war das falsch eingestellt Tool CPU Control die Ursachen....ein typischer NobLorRos Fehler...


Zu guter Letzt musste ich feststellen, das Holz ein guter Resonanz Körper ist und das leichte brummen der Laing Pumpe sich wunderbar durch die Truhe über den Holzfußboden in das darunter liegende Schlafzimmer übertrug, so das man dort kaum schlafen konnte...
Nach stundenlangem ausprobieren der verschiedenartigen Materialien, fand ich mein Glück in Kunststoff Isolierung für Wände....Und der Sandmann konnte wieder kommen....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*_Sooooo...

Das war eine kleine Auswahl meiner Perfekten arbeiten im Sinne unserer Firmenphilosophie....

Mfg​


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich hoffe doch, das deine Verletzung, welche stark einem Krater in Südamerika ähnelt, sich mittlerweile regeneriert hat und dir somit wieder manche Nerven in deiner Zellstruktur emöglichen konnte.


----------



## ole88 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Logbuch Steuermann ole88  sternzeit irgendwann und irgendwo im nirgendwo


So klutten wurde mal wieder als vermisst gemeldet und da der antrieb immer noch nicht funktoniert treiben wir immer näher an das asteroiden feld

zefixnei maschinenraum bewegt euch mal und entfernt dieses unsägliche objekt namens equlibrium und befördert ihn auf denn nächsten fellsbrocken, danke.

weiter im text, was wir nun tun müssen weiß keiner ich lege mich jetzt schlafen soll doch das schiff in das feld treiben.

gute nacht tagebuch und ende, ach ja zum glück hatte ichkeinen hunger, konnte tbone beobachten wie er käptn´s katzenklo inhalt in die küche brachte, na mahlzeit.


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 236 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 5: Die Hochzeit*​ 
Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 16758979,0:
Heute soll die Hochzeit von K3R0 und seiner Verlobten Spülmaschine M.I.E.L.E. stattfinden. Nach dem ewigen Schreiben von Beileidskarten eine willkommene Abwechslung.
Mr Rosstaescher hat einen Keramikfrachter der Villebochjaner ausgemacht, die uns die nötigen Utensilien verkaufen, die wir noch für einen zünftigen Polterabend brauchen. Da kann nichts mehr schief gehen....

Hier ist Käptn nobbi von der NobLorRos, wir benötigen dringend günstige 4. Wahl-Services. Können sie uns da weiterhelfen?

Hier ist Käptn Scherberus von der USS Haarriss. Natürlich. Wieviele brauchen sie?
Mein 1. Offizier wird sich darum kümmern, ich übermittel ihnen die Daten meiner Vista-Karte!
Ok, das Geschäft gilt!

Käptn, ich habe scheinbar ein Schnäppchen gemacht, wo sollen die Services hin?
Nun, Mr Rosstaeuscher, alles in Frachtraum 3, Deck 13!
Gut! Mr de_oli, Energie!

Ah, K3R0! Und, aufgeregt?
Und wie, ich verliere schon Kühlflüssigkeit vor Aufregung!
Und wo ist ihre Angebetete jetzt?
Sie feiert im Frachtraum 3, Deck 13 mit ihren Freundinnen!
Ach du sch....,Ähhh, sehr schön!

Mr de_oli, das ganze Zeug in Frachtraum 4 beamen!
Warum flüstern sie, Käptn?
Grmpf, machen sie schon, sonst....

Alarm! 80%iger Energieabfall und massiver Wasserverlust, Ort des Schadens: Deck 13, Frachtraum 3!

Oh, Mann... Mr derLordselbst, Notfall in Frachtraum 3, Schauen sie es sich mal an mit ihren Jungs!
Jawoll, Käptn!

Käptn!
Ja, Mr derLordselbst?
Hier ist alles überschwemmt und unter Strom, ich habe 20 meiner Männer durch Stromschlag verloren und überall liegen zerstörte Spülmaschinen rum, die versucht haben, 2 Millionen Tassen und Teller zu spülen! Standen auf volle Leistung, nicht Feierabend...
2 Millionen???? Mr Rosstaeuscher...
Ähh, Käptn, ähhh, mein Fehler. Ich habe die nicht mehr benötigte Lieferung für die Kalamarische Aussenkolonie günstig erworben...

Kalamarische Aussenkolonie? Die ist doch von GrafFerdoe durch unachtsames Sleeven der zentralen Energieversorgung zerstört worden!
Naja, deshalb brauchten sie ja auch kein Geschirr mehr, waren alle mit Monogramm und....
Grmpf!
Mr derManiac, Villebochjanischen Frachter mit Kampfshuttle heimlich zerstören, sie haben 30 Sekunden, bis meine Kreditkarte belastet wird!
Ey, Käptn!

Käptn, meine Verlobte, sie ist....
Hey, K3R0, machen sie sich nichts draus! Mr Schrauberopi wird ihren Datenspeicher der letzten Tage löschen. Hier haben sie eine scharfe Brotbackmaschine von killer89!
Aber was soll ich den damit, ich....BRZZZT!!!

Hey, Brotbackmaschine....

Puhh, danke Mr Schrauberopi!

Käptn nobbi!
Ähhh, ja, Mr Klutten?
was geht denn schon wieder hier vor? Ich bekomme die ganze Zeit wirre Meldungen von Angriffen und Toten, das wird vorm Oberkommando eine Untersuchung geben und was macht K3R0 mit der, zugegeben, recht scharfen Brotbackmaschine?

Mr Klutten, ich bin gleich für sie da, gehen sie bitte schon mal in meinen Raum, dort hinten rechts! Da werde ich sie schonungslos aufklären! Und wenn sie auch so eine scharfe Brotbackmaschine für eine Nacht möchten, nur den roten Knopf drücken...

Computerlogbuch des Käptns: 
Wir wurden Opfer eines Villebochjanischen Terroranschlages, der 20 Besatzungsmitglieder das Leben kostete. Mr derManiac konnte durch einen heldenhaften Einsatz die Terroristen zur Strecke bringen und wird hiermit für die Tapferkeitsmedallie vorgeschlagen.
Mr Klutten hat den Anschlag glücklicherweise überlebt und befindet sich auf der Krankenstation.
K3R0 hat die Hochzeit abgeblasen, nachdem er eine Brotbackmaschine kennengelernt hat.....


----------



## Kaspar (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sehr geil.

Nobbi for the Win!

Ich schlage nobbi hiermit offiziell für den Literatur Nobel preis vor 

PS: Wer war eig für die Benutzerbilder zuständig ich hätte auch gerne eins da Weihnachten ja nu bald vorbei ist


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nimm doch auch das Raumschiff NobLorRos-Zeichen
Ansonsten ist Dr. godtake der Logo-Macher


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wiedereinmal genial geschrieben!!!
Ich ahbe mich jetzt auch mal grafisch angepasst


----------



## Morytox (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Logbucheintrag von Morytox    Sternenzeit _-*-_1337_-*-_

Nachdem wir den Antrieb rückwärtig verrepariert hatten widmete ich mich meinem Hobby dem bewässerungssystem. Leider musste ich feststellen dass Equilibrium auch hier seine sleeves im spiel hatte so wurden die Grün toxischen schläuche der entwässerung ebenso eingefärbt wie die radioaktiv gelben der Fischwasserversorgung ... Den zwischenstopp auf dem Planeten Amazon wollte ich dann nutzten um das neue DoppelLaing system unter kohldampf zu setzen was sich durch die neueinfärbung der versorgungsschläuche etwas schwierig gestaltete...

15 ektanusminuten später:

Mr. Godtake schickt eine anfrage woher die Grünen verätzungen kommen könnten die alle Duschenden auf einmal zu beklagen hatten .... 
Son mist da hab ich doch glatt die gülleverschlauchung mit dem Fischwassergekreuzt was was nach der Reaktorkühlung in die duschräume umgeleitet wurde ... Nun muss ich mir einen guten plan überlegen das ganze zu vertuschen ... soll ich einfach sagen dass der verwirrte ole88 nach seinem erlebnis auf amazon wie aphatisch an den Ventielen rumgedreht hat ? oder war es doch Tbone der wie abwesend die reste seiner mittagszubereitung in das aufklärbecken gekippt hat ... 

Eigentlich ist es mir richlich egal dann irgendwie ist es schon Praktisch nachts kein licht anmachen zu müssen da die Ganzen strahlenden crewmitglieder die Gänge erhellen .... 

Gott lobe mein heimliches privates umkehrklärmehrbecken hrhrhr 

Notiz an mich selbst : Ich sollte mir einen Privaten ausweichbehälter zulegen falls jemand mit einem Rat-I-Ator darauf kommen könnte das ich das gewesen bin ...


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tagebuch des Wahnsinns      sternzeit: kurz vor mondsterben.

nachdem ich mal wieder das duschen umgehen konnte und somit dem anschlag entkommen konnte Sitze ich einsam auf der Brücke, kein nerviger Käpt'n keine Crew vorhanden wohl alle von mr. ichverwechseldieknöpfe alle ins nirvana katapultiert. naja auch ega. ich werde mich nun entspannt zurücklehnen und mich in meine Phantasie Welt flüchten um nicht an dieses Schiff denken zu müssen.

Steuermann an mr. beamwasgeht, ich hab die Anordnung bekommen das sie das käptn's. Quartier von der katzenplage befreien.ende.

sodale


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Malkavian Bah, bist du eklig! 
@ Nobbi Hey der running gag mit dem roten Knopf ist echt der Hammer! Top!


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

WER WAR DAS???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intelfan (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@NCphalon

Sieht doch schick aus... Das hat meine Samsung HD501LJ auch gemacht... drei tage später war sie kaputt und nahm 500GB Daten mit ins Grab


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

danke das baut auf^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Enttäuschung*​ 
*Sehr geehrte Angestellte/Mitinhaber von NobLorRos,*​ 
*ich möchte diesen Weg nutzen um einmal meine Herbe Enttäuschung über unser Unternehmen Kundzutun.*​ 
*Ich bin vollkommen Entsetzt über das Verhalten unserer Mitglieder, sowie der Geschäftsleitung.*​ 
*Der Vorfall*​ 
*Ich habe mich gestern abend, es war so gegen 19.30 Uhr, mit 4 Kannen Kaffee, ordentlich Schokolade als Nervennahrung, sowie 8 Päckchen Streichhölzer für die Augen und 3 Schachtel Zigaretten an meinen PC gesetzt.*​ 
*Der Grund war, das ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk, Windows 7, auf meinen Rechner spielen wollte.*​ 
*Da ich schon Vista 64 installiert hatte, wählte ich die Upgrade Funktion...*​ 
*Gegen 22 Uhr war es dann soweit.....*​ 
*Die Installation war abgeschlossen und der Computer startete neu.*​ 
*Ich schenkte mir einen Kaffee ein, zündete eine Zigarette an und war voller Vorfreude auf die Unbekannten Probleme, die durch das Upgrade auf mich zu kamen.*​ 
*22.05 Uhr !!!*​ 
*Was war das ??? Was soll das ??? Alles funktioniert einwandfrei !!!*
*Keine Fehlermeldungen !!! *​ 
*Ich startete wild durcheinander Programme...Tools...Spiele....*​*NEIN !!!*​*Alles funktioniert...Wo bleiben die Fehlermeldungen ???*​ 
*Da saß ich nun den Tränen nahe.....ich machte die Zigarette aus, schüttete die 4 Kannen Kaffee an die Blumen und werde mit der Schokolade meinen Sohn zwangsfüttern müssen...*​ 
*Ihr habt vergessen mich Fernzumodden !!!*​ 
*Ich hoffe, das dass ein Einzelfall war....sonst müsste ich für weitreichende Konsequenzen sorgen....*​ 

*Ihr ruiniert den Ruf unserer Firma !!!!*​ 
*Ich werde mir noch überlegen müssen, ob Klutten für diesen Vorfall mal Strafpunkte verteilen sollte....*​ 
*Auf jeden Fall erwarte ich Euch alle zum Katzenklo Schrubben in der Kapitänskajüte auf dem Raumschif NobLorRos...und vergesst Eure Zahnbürste nicht *​ 
*Mfg*
*Rosstaeuscher*​


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Brief an denn Käptn 
lieber Käpt'n, ich war verhindert und somit ging das leider nicht ihr System zu modden, hatte eigentlich schrauberopi übernehmen wollen, aber leider ist wohl die Alzheimer zu weit fortgeschritten und er vergisst alles. nun ja löchrig wie ein Sieb was soll man da noch sagen
außerdem muss ich mitteilen das ihre hausplage entfernt wurde.
hochachtungsvoll steuermann ole88


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@rosstaeuscher:

Um deinen geliebten Fehlern die Treue zu schwören, hättest du nicht Win 7 installieren dürfen. Hier ist es wirklich schwer Fehler zu ergattern.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Verdammt, und ich wollte doch noch die Win7 DVD durch Windows ME ersetzen.


----------



## axel25 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@rosstäuscher: Ich hatte wegen einer LAN 2 Tage frei, schon vergessen


Pers. Lo... Sternzeit *Warnung: Syncrhon  is ierung mi t Wind**s Time-Sever fehl gesch lage n.

*Mhm, irgendjemand hat hat das Patchkabel meiner Konsole grün gesleve t.Ob daher auch die Rechtschreibfehler kommen? Morgen werden wir ein Wrack in dem Asteroidenfeld kapern, wir haben 4 Lebensformen darauf gefunden. Es ist dreieckig und hat keine Warpgondeln. De Käptn gab mir kurzfristig die Aufgabe, das Schiff mit der NobLorRos in einem Verband zu führen. "Notiz an mich selb st: Brauchen dring end neue Re kruten.
Ich gehe jetzt mal den Inginour suchen, damit er die Konsole repariert. Tsts, Ingineur nicht richtig schreiben ko ennen!


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Pferdverarscher: War leider auch verhindert, musste mein eigenes system nahmodden (vergessen stromkabel vom brenner reinzustecken ---> neustart um dvd zu lesen )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



NCphalon schrieb:


> @Pferdverarscher: War leider auch verhindert, musste mein eigenes system nahmodden (vergessen stromkabel vom brenner reinzustecken ---> neustart um dvd zu lesen )


 
Ähmmm ...

Meinst Du mich damit ???

Da ist Dein Übersetzungscomputer wohl gemoddet worden...

Rosstaeuscher = früher Umgangssprachlich Pferdehändler .... Heute Autoverkäufer....

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Armer Rosstaeuscher, falls dir dein Windows 7 auf deinem Rechner zu gut läuft, so hätte ich hier ein System, dass dir sicherlich mehr gefällt.

Es ist ein Phenom 9500 mit 2x9600GT SLI auf einem wundervollen ASUS M3N-HT Mainboard.
Dieses tolle System sollte deinen Anforderungen genügen, denn unter Windows 7 läuft erstmal das SLI nicht. Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass sich die NVidia Forceware Treiber nicht sauber installieren lassen. Sollte man es dennoch zum laufen bekommen, so starten Spiele nicht von der HDD, da der SATA Treiber nicht installierbar ist.
Würgt man ihm den Treiber rein, bekommt er ein "!" und geht gar nicht mehr. Spiele starten somit nur über einen DVD-Launcher.
Erst gemoddete Treiber führen dazu, dass der SATA Controller nicht beim starten einer Datei abschmiert. Dafür hat man aber nun das Live-Feeling einer Platte an USB1.0...

Also dieser Rechner wurde definitiv ferngemoddet. In absehbarer Zeit stehen die Teile zum Verkauf, also falls du interesse hast, meld dich einfach.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Armer Rosstaeuscher, falls dir dein Windows 7 auf deinem Rechner zu gut läuft, so hätte ich hier ein System, dass dir sicherlich mehr gefällt.
> 
> Es ist ein Phenom 9500 mit 2x9600GT SLI auf einem wundervollen ASUS M3N-HT Mainboard.
> Dieses tolle System sollte deinen Anforderungen genügen, denn unter Windows 7 läuft erstmal das SLI nicht. Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass sich die NVidia Forceware Treiber nicht sauber installieren lassen. Sollte man es dennoch zum laufen bekommen, so starten Spiele nicht von der HDD, da der SATA Treiber nicht installierbar ist.
> ...


 

Hätt ich das bloß eher gewusst, dann hätte wir die Systeme getauscht....

Was ist Fifa ???

Ich vermiss hier Deine Bewerbung....

Einen ausführlichen Qualtiätsnachweis von Fail Modding hast Du ja schon reichlich abgeliefert...

Wir haben noch keinen Plexi Verheizer....

Mfg


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ähmmm ...
> 
> Meinst Du mich damit ???
> 
> ...



wieder was gelernt... der übersetzungcomputer xD


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich weiss noch nicht. ich bin noch jung und wollte mich noch nicht fest binden 

Und ich weiss auch nicht so recht, ob ich das Zeug zum professionellen Fernmodder hab. Ich kann zwar alles, aber nix richtig.
Nichtmal kaputt machen kann ich Sachen richtig. Ok, als ich bei der Reperatur meines Tintenpissers das Kabel vom Druckkopf abgerissen habe war das schon extremes modding. Seither hab ich halt keinen Tintendrucker mehr 

Aber es geht auch anders. Hab halt auch schon ein paar WaKüs verbaut. Und das quasi ohne Vorwissen. Trotzdem ging nix kaputt und ich hab auch keine Flutwellen erzeugt.

Manchmal laufen Sachen einfach ZU glatt. Wenn ich mich also daran setzen würdet, die Deutsche Bahn zu modden, könnts zwar passieren dass wir auf einmal wieder eine Reichsbahn haben, aber dafür wäre sie plötzlich pünktlich.


Naja ok, eins wäre als konstante dennoch immer der Fall: Alles was ich modde ist danach aus Plexi


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hmm, ich stell mir grad die Plexi-Bahn vor


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Na....

Das ist doch schon gekonntes Fernmodding...

Gib Ihm ein LianLi Gehäuse und Du bekommst eines aus Plexi zurück...

Ich glaube wir treffen uns mal auf halber Strecke in Uslar und besprechen das mal bei einem Kaffee....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wer hat meine kühlpacks gemoddet? sollte gerade mal schauen wie lange die halten und was ist?? zwei Stück sind saukalt, warum auch immer haben die sich aktiviert, Son stäbchen muss in der Packung gebrochen werden, wer war das?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> wer hat meine kühlpacks gemoddet? sollte gerade mal schauen wie lange die halten und was ist?? zwei Stück sind saukalt, warum auch immer haben die sich aktiviert, Son stäbchen muss in der Packung gebrochen werden, wer war das?


 

Ähmmm....

Müssen die Kühlpacks nicht kalt sein ???

Ich glaube ich habe mich vorhein aus versehen drauf gesetzt, da ich ja so ein heißer Typ bin, wollte ich mich abkühlen...

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nein die sollten nicht kalt sein solange die in der Tasche unbenutzt sind^^ 

dacht ich mir is ja sonst keiner so schwer wie du^^


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Einen hab ich auch erwischt mit den schweren Kisten, die ich heute gehoben hab.., sorry... aber wer braucht jetzt Kühlpacks? Geh raus, da is es kalt!

MfG


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sach das nem Fußballer der sich gezerrt hat oder sonst ein aua hat, geh raus da is kalt^^ der schaut mich dann an als würdich von andren Stern kommen


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bin doch selbst Fußballer  
Wir sind aber schon einen Schritt weiter: wir haben ne Kühlbox UND Eisspray 
Da muss nix geknickt werden, is immer kalt und sogar flexibel 

MfG


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ppph für so Kinkerlitzchen bin ich ja auch nicht da, eher nasenbruch etc.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So hab mir grad ´ne SSD bestellt und bitte liebes NobLorRos-Team nicht fernmodden, sonst komme ich mit der Gewerkschaft.... bei meinem Board habt ihrs ja schon getan. Das Bios ist hin... grrrr!


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

och ne ich will zu euch xD warum nicht  ok sorry ich hatte an dem tag nen verdammt scheiß tag. ich schähme mich


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> So hab mir grad ´ne SSD bestellt...



Darf man fragen was für eine?


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> ppph für so Kinkerlitzchen bin ich ja auch nicht da, eher nasenbruch etc.


Da hilft auch kein Eis mehr 


Equilibrium schrieb:


> So hab mir grad ´ne SSD bestellt und bitte liebes NobLorRos-Team nicht fernmodden, sonst komme ich mit der Gewerkschaft.... bei meinem Board habt ihrs ja schon getan. Das Bios ist hin... grrrr!


Hmm mal sehen, was mit dem BIOS so gut klappt ... 


hanzwurst_cfhr schrieb:


> och ne ich will zu euch xD warum nicht  ok sorry ich hatte an dem tag nen verdammt scheiß tag. ich schähme mich


Tolle Entschuldigung... "ich hatte nen scheiß Tag" den haben wir alle mal, trotzdem kein Grund sich daneben zu benehmen, so viel Contenance MUSS sein! Wenn ich nen scheiß Tag hab, dann hör ich schön volle Omme Metal und dann gehts nach ner Zeit wieder, mich darf nur keiner ansprechen. 
Aber andere Leute beleidigen, die dann, wenn auch nur vor dem Computer "anwesend" sind, ist absolut nicht in Ordnung. 

Knie nieder und entschuldige dich richtig, ohne lächerliche Smileys, die ziehen alles ins Lächerliche und unterdrücken ggf. ernst gemeinte Aussagen. Über den Rest darf, bei *ordnungsgemäßer Bewerbung *dann der Rat der oberen Drei entscheiden. In deinem Fall wohl auch alle anderen...

MfG


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer von euch Rowdies hat den Temp.fühler meines Displays gemoddet? Ist ja schön ne Cpu mit 0 Grad aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Grmpf, kaum habe ich die Vermutung, ein Moddingprojekt abzuschließen, dann kommt NobLorRos mit einem Leistungsbeweis:
Heisse Kiste wird gesagt und dann brennt das Board!
Advent,Advent,der Rechner brennt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Schmauchspuren an den Anschlüssen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb, lieber Rosstaeuscher, wurde bei Dir nicht ferngemoddet,sondern bei mir

Und das Projekt Nvidia-PC muss nun warten, bis die Garantieabwicklung des Boards gelaufen ist....


----------



## godtake (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Wichtige Eventuell - Sammelbestellung in der IG Noblorros - guggt doch bitte vorbei =D*


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Wichtige NobLorRos-Angelegenheit!
*​
In Anbetracht unserer geistigen und personellen Entwicklung und den mögicherweise für 2010 anstehenden wichtigen Aufgaben im Rahmen des Fernmoddings für eine bestimmte Computerzeitschrift, stelle ich den Antrag, nur noch Bewerbungen für neue Mitarbeiter bis zum 31.12 zu akzeptieren.
Schließlich wollen wir ja auch ausreichend Moddingaufgaben verteilen, so dass möglichst jeder seinen Beitrag leisten kann. Nach Abschluss des Projektes werden die Türen wieder geöffnet.

Nun bitte Eure Meinung.

LG
nobbi


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@kero: das sind nicht "00"°, sondern"100"°; Du hast nur eben keine 3. Stelle in der Anzeige........
Hättste Du 'ne Wasserkühlung, hätt'st Du jetzt 'nen Dampfkochtopf.
Was sagt uns das: NobLorRos-Multitasking-PC: Die Experimente laufen.......


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was für eine?


 
es ist ein Intel X-25 M  G2 Postville 80GB


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

eigentlich sind wir ja die heimliche Elite des Forums nur weiß das keiner^^ sollten daher wohl etwas sorgfältiger werden wer fernmodden darf.


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Käptn!
Ja, Mr Klutten?
Ich habe hier auf meiner Kamera komische Bilder gefunden, wo kommen die her?

Ähhh, keine Ahnung...
Zeigen sie sie doch mal!
Hier, bitte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah, da waren sie irrtümlich mit einem defekten Raumanzug draussen. Wir konnten sie aber rechtzeitig hereinbeamen!

Aha, und hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habe ich in Ihrem Namen ein preisgekröntes Bild geschossen und an die Bananische Föderation gschickt. Sie haben den ersten Preis gewonnen, diese schicke Miniatur eines Paarungsbereiten Nasengallaks...
Oh, wie schön! Das müssen sie doch nicht Käptn...

Und dieses hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähhh, hier sind unsere diplomatischen Bemühungen mit den Grobianern aus dem Ruder gelaufen,bei dem Gefecht wurde die Außenhülle des Shuttles beschädigt,in dem Sie als Beobachter dabei waren...

Na, dann ist alles klar. Wie ich sehe,haben sie mir aber schon öfter das Leben gerettet,leider kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern....

Mr Klutten, ich will mich nicht hervorheben, nur weil ich meine Pflicht tue!

Ihre Bescheidenheit ehrt Sie, ich werde es in meinem heutigen Bericht ans Oberkommande lobend erwähnen,würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man Ihnen die Weltraumwurst an der Blechnadel verleihen würde....


----------



## Kaspar (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was für eine Sammelbestellung ich blicks grad ned 

und sehr schöner special effekt mit den lackierten schmauch spuren sieht fast echt auch


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Wichtige NobLorRos-Angelegenheit!*​
> 
> 
> In Anbetracht unserer geistigen und personellen Entwicklung und den mögicherweise für 2010 anstehenden wichtigen Aufgaben im Rahmen des Fernmoddings für eine bestimmte Computerzeitschrift, stelle ich den Antrag, nur noch Bewerbungen für neue Mitarbeiter bis zum 31.12 zu akzeptieren.
> ...


 

*DAFÜR *

*Mfg*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

**sign**


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

bin auch dafür!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

**absolutly signed* *


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

1. Ich: dafür
2. Ich: dafür
3. Ich: dafür
4. Ich: dafür
5. Ich: dagegen...aus Prinzip


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da ist übrigens heute was vom Himmel gefallen das könnte von der Entemitreis sein...


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Puh, Einsendeschluss ist der 31.12. 
Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen...

... sind wir hier bei der Preisfrage vom Musikandenstadl?
Was kann ich denn gewinnen? Naja egal, ich kann jeden Scheiss gebrauchen, zur not verwurste ichs in nem Mod.


*Also bewerb ich mich dann hiermit mal bei euch.*
Das klingt nun total komisch oder? Für mich jedenfalls, denn eigentlich ist mein Ego doch viel zu groß um so auf Knieen zu rutschen. Was solls, heute geht das mal, markiert euch den Tag rot im Kalender 

*Also wer bin ich denn?*
Also ich bin der Fifadoc. Gute Freunde können mich auch Teh Fifa oder einfach Fifa nennen. Damit ändert sich auch WER ich bin dahin, WAS ich bin. Wikipedia sagt über mich:
_
Die *FIFA* (*Fédération Internationale de Football Association*, dt. Internationale Föderation des Verbandsfußballs) ist der Weltfußballverband mit Sitz in Zürich._

Klar soweit? 
Wenn ich grad mal kein Weltverband bin, dann bin ich einfach ein typischer, verwirrter Mathematiker mit Hang zum Modding.

*Na was kann denn der/die Fifa?*
Also die Fifa kann quasi nix. Jedenfalls tut sie nix und wenn sie doch was tut ist es nix halbes und nix ganzes. Sie schmückt sich zwar mit der Ausrichtung großer Events, aber eigentlich tut sie das ja gar nicht, denn sie bestimmt nur wen, der dann die ganze Arbeit tun muss.
Mein alternativer Modus ist davon nicht ganz verschieden. Der tut nämlich meist auch nix. Als Mathematiker schreibe ich ungern und lese noch viel weniger gern. 
Sollte es also eine Form für Bewerbungen geben, so hab ich nix davon gelesen. Sachen NICHT zu lesen kann ich übrigens gut.

Ansonsten kann ich halt (wie die Fifa) alles, aber nix richtig. Mal klappt was, mal nicht.

*Wie arbeitet der Fifa?*
Langsam!
Und selten mit Lineal. Wenn ich etwas messen muss, hab ich ja immer mein gutes Augenmaß, meine Finger und die exakte Schätzung Pi*Daumen.
So sehen auch meine Ergebnisse aus. Selten passend, aber immer passend gemacht.
Wichtig ist dabei eigentlich nur, dass am Ende alles mit Plexi abgedeckt wird.
Sollte die Plexi verkleidung nicht halten, kann man quasi jede Hardware auch hervorragend mit Plexi überbacken. 60 Min bei 180° und die Hardware ist kross mit einem leckeren Plexi-Überzug.


Admin:
Nun liegt es an Euch, ob ihr Fifadoc reinvoten wollt.
Wählt die 
0900-FIFADOC-1
für ja. Und die
 0900-FIFADOC-10
 für vielleicht.​


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

0900-FIFADOC-1 Ja hallo, bin ich da mit Fifa verbunden? Ah, ok ich warte... klick, Fifa hier. Hallo Fifa, mein "Ja" hast du!


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

du hast noch vergessen 

0900-FIFADOC-error  
für
mal schaun könnte sein


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hmm könnte mal schaun


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

so sachen wie "mal schaun" oder "nein" lässt mein Ego nicht zu 
Ich bin schließlich ein Weltverband!!!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

OOOOHHHH...

Der Weltverband gibt sich hier die Ehre 

Hmm, mal nachdenken



Ich denke ich würde zu gern sehen, wie sich die Fifa hier beim Kaffee kochen und Latrinen putzen macht 

Mein JA hast du


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Meins auch, der Springbrunnen AGB muss rein^^

@nobby: das erste bild is doch die szene von VOY wo die die Borg rausblasen oder?


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also putzen kann ich mal gar nicht. Eher modde ich euch ein selbstreinigendes Plexi-Klo... samt aller auftretenden Probleme.

Aber Kaffee kochen ooooohhhh ja. Ich bin schließlich was ganz seltenes:
Ein Mathematiker der Kaffee trinkt. 

Das ist etwa so ungewöhlich wie ein Schützenbruder, der Bier trinkt.
Jedenfalls bin ich seit 10 Tagen voll Kaffee-technisch ausgerüstet. Hab nun guten Kaffee, eine neue Kaffee-Mühle, nen Wasserkocher und eine Bodum-Kanne.
Meine Frau hat für meine Genusssucht meine Kaffee-Zubereitung gemoddet.

Nun gibts bei mir nicht mehr das usselige Zeug von Melitta oder Jacobs, dass schon 12 Monate verpackt ist. Auch die Brühe aus den Pad-Maschinen tu ich mir nicht mehr an.
In Sachen Kaffee gibts nur noch den vollen Genuss!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der Pleximaster himself bittet also um Einlass in unseren elitären Club?!... hehe....!!

Na dann please welcome!


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Aus dem persönlichen Logbuch des Schiffsältesten Schrauberopi*

  Ich entschloss mich kurzfristig, diesem verrückten Raumschiff zu entfliehen und einige Tage Urlaub auf dem Planeten Colognia bei Schrauberomi zu  verbringen. 

  Da ich meine Nerven, das Universum und den ganzen Rest schonen wollte, entschloss ich mich, den *I*nter-*C*osmo-*E*xpress zu nehmen. Der Privatgleigter kam irgendwie schon deshalb nicht in Frage, weil die intergalaktische Umgehungsstraße A1 gerade ausgebaut wird. Der  starke Flugverkehr auf dieser Route überfordert einen  alternden Piloten denn doch etwas. 


  Mein Kabinenterminal befindet sich gerade in einer längeren Umbaupause. Ich nutzte, nachdem ich meine Brille gefunden hatte, das tragbare Ersatzgerät mit dem winzigen Bildschirm um ein Ticket vom Planeten Hamkeineburg nach Colognia zu buchen. Auf der Fahrkarte war denn netterweise die übliche Verspätung von 1 Stunde gleich mit angegeben. Fünf statt der sonst vier Stunden. Vorsorglich wurde also gleich die Ruhezone gebucht und die Bordverpflegung aufgestockt.

  Im Wartesaal des Raumbahnhofs angekommen endlich Klarheit: „Wegen des Baus der intergalaktischen Umgehungsstraße musste der Planet der vier Musikanten  gesprengt werden. Der Inter-Cosmo-Express fliegt direkt den Planeten Osgars Brücke an.“ 

  Ich begab mich also in meinen altersgerechten Ruhebereich in Erwartung von fünf Stunden Ruhe und Erholung bei etwas Schlaf. Diese durchgeschraubten Nächte sind einfach nichts mehr für mich. Bereits kurz nach Verlassen der Umlaufbahn war ich eingenickt. Nur ab und zu störte ein Komunikator  mit einschläferndem black metal sound die Ruhe.

  Kaum wieder eingenickt fiel mir ein, dass ich mich gar nicht beim Kapt’n oder dem 1. Offizier abgemeldet hatte. Hoffentlich muss ich jetzt nicht wieder Katzenklo putzen. 
  Mal schauen, wann unser Erster Offizier Mr. Rosstaeuscher bemerkt, dass wir seinen Terminal doch ferngemoddet haben. Sobald er sein Logbuch ans Terminal anschließt, wird automatisch ein Programm gestartet welches der Hardware ermöglicht zu erkennen, dass das neue Betriebssystem auch wieder von MaxiHard ist. Die Hardware fängt dann ganz langsam an zu streiken. Zunächst nur bei einzelnen Bits… Und er glaubt immer noch, ich hätte das Logbuch neulich nur verlegt.

  Vor Schreck wach geworden, bemerkte ich fremde Planetenkonstellationen am Fenster vorüberziehen. Ob die jetzt BeerIsGood als Navigator beschäftigt haben? Irgendwie rumpelt und wackelt auch die ganze Linienfähre. Befinden wir uns auf der Versuchsroute des Transportoffiziers Schienenbruch, der wieder Transporterbauteile verformt? Wir bewegen uns auch nur noch mit max. Warp 0,3 voran. Der Angstschweiß  bricht mir aus. Zum Glück habe ich auf Reisen immer ein Handtuch dabei.  Die Erklärung erfolgt bereits nach ca. 30 Minuten: „Sehr geehrte Reisende, hier spricht ihr Navigator Mr. BeerIsGood. Nach Sprengung des Planeten der vier Musikanten versperren größere Asteroidenbrocken die übliche Route. Ich werde versuchen, mir einen Weg durch diese hinterste Ecke des Universums zu berechnen damit wir palnmäßig auf  dem Planeten Osgars Brück landen.

  So beruhigt, nickte ich wieder ein. Die Kinderbetreuung arbeitet hier auch nicht richtig. Zwei Kinder spielen fangen und laufen dabei kreischend von einem Ende des Raumschiffs zum nächsten um alle Passagietre zu wecken. Zum Glück ist der Weg weit und sie kommen nicht zu oft vorbei. Da gelobe ich mir doch die Kinderbetreuung auf der NobLoRos. Erst gestern sah ich Mr. Malkav in schwarzen Latexklamotten mit Peitsche bewaffnet in Richtung Kindergarten laufen.

  Ohne Zwischenfälle landete das Raumschiff mit eingeplanter Verspätung auf Colognia.

  Dort angekommen hackte ich mich noch schnell in die privaten Logbücher der Crew ein und amüsierte mich über den Blödsinn, der dort geschrieben wird.

  Mal schauen, wie morgen der Rückflug wird.

  lg


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hätte man erwähnen sollen, dass zwischen Rotenbrg und Bremen gebaut wird? 

MfG


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nicht nötig^^


----------



## moe (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@nobbi: ich wär auch für die beschränkung. ich hab nämlich immer noch keine aufgabe! *räusper* (mir würde aber auch spontan nix einfallen, was ich kann)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Schrauberopi

Geil !!!


@Fifadoc

Hat meine Androhung mit dem Besuch gewirkt...

Willkommen im Club....

"Plexiverheizer" oder "E=mc²" oder eigener Vorschlag ???


@moe

"Kann Nix" ist doch auch eine Aufgabe...

*@All
Wir haben die 30.000 geknackt !!!!*

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

dann sind wir jetzt auf Platz elf!!!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

schaffen wir dieses Jahr noch die Top Ten


----------



## godtake (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Yes, Baby....30,000, was ist das schon. Wir reden bei 66.666 weiter ...
Aber: Fein gemacht =D...

@Fifa...tja, schwierig, nachdem ja eigentlich die Mitgliederaufnahme gestoppt ist...hmhm...also meiner Meinung nach bräuchts da schon so ein paar Beweisfotos dass Du auch tauglich bist!

Oo....bin ich nu der BuhMann...gebts zu, das wolltet ihr doch


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Wichtige NobLorRos-Angelegenheit!
> *​
> In Anbetracht unserer geistigen und personellen Entwicklung und den mögicherweise für 2010 anstehenden wichtigen Aufgaben im Rahmen des Fernmoddings für eine bestimmte Computerzeitschrift, stelle ich den Antrag, nur noch Bewerbungen für neue Mitarbeiter bis zum *31.12* zu akzeptieren.
> Schließlich wollen wir ja auch ausreichend Moddingaufgaben verteilen, so dass möglichst jeder seinen Beitrag leisten kann. Nach Abschluss des Projektes werden die Türen wieder geöffnet.
> ...



setzt die Brille auf Godi!!! Ooooh, bin ich nu der Buhmann?!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



godtake schrieb:


> Yes, Baby....30,000, was ist das schon. Wir reden bei 66.666 weiter ...
> Aber: Fein gemacht =D...
> 
> @Fifa...tja, schwierig, nachdem ja eigentlich die Mitgliederaufnahme gestoppt ist...hmhm...also meiner Meinung nach bräuchts da schon so ein paar Beweisfotos dass Du auch tauglich bist!
> ...




Also....Kero hat es schon erwähnt...

*Wir haben noch nicht den 31.12. !!!!*

Aber sorry...ich hatte vergessen, das ich Deinen Kalender gemoddet hatte ....

War Silvester schön ???....

Beweisfotos hatte er schon ein paar Seiten vorher abgeliefert...deshalb hatte ich einstimmig mit mir Beschlossen, das wir Ihn brauchen....

Mfg


----------



## moe (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

vote for fifa!

(wer hat das gesagt?)


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mensch godtake, und ich dachte ich könnte nicht lesen 
Laut meinem Kalender bin ich noch vorm Einsendeschluss, aber ich will mal nicht so sein. Hier mal eine Auswahl meiner Errungenschaften:

Trotz perfekter auslotung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wurde das Gewinde ferngemoddet -.-
2 Dichtungsringe sind nötig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber wenigstens Plexi verbiegen, das krieg ich hin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und im Schlauchverlegen bin ich besonders gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf Wunsch kann ich jedem so eine super WaKü bauen, mit perfekter Schlauchführung.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das sind auf jeden fall die nötigen Referenzen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliche Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit 4711,6
*

_*Jawohl, ich habe endlich wieder eine Uhr !!!

Ich habe sie Klutten bei seinem letzten aufenthalt auf der Krankenstation geklaut....er kann eh die Uhr nicht lesen...


Liebes Tagebuch,

Die letzten Tage waren sehr ereignisreich.

Die Hochzeit von Kero81 ist wegen der Unpässlichkeit seiner ehemaligen Freundin Spülmaschine ist buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen....er hat sich aber schnell mit einer Scharfen Bortbackmaschine getröstet und übt jetzt kleine Brote zu backen....

Schade eigentlich, das die Hochzeit ausgefallen ist das Rosa Tütü von killer89 hat meine Hüften so schön betont...leider wollte er es unbedingt wieder haben...wofür auch immer....

Schrauberopi macht mir immer mehr sorgen...
Er sitzt in Hangar 11 und schaut sabbernd den Verlade Robotern zu und stammelt irgendwas von "Gleich bin ich da....Huiiiii, nicht so schnell"

Ich muss mal dringend mit Godtake sprechen, wir müssen seine Tägliche Dosis Calgon wohl erhöhen....
*_
_*Nachdem ich einen Hello Kitty PC in meinem Quartier gefunden habe, beschloss ich das dringend nötige 4 Augen Gespräch mit unserem Kapitän Nobbi zu führen...*_

_**piep*
"Kaptän ???"
"Komm rein Rossi"
"Oh schöne rosa Bettwäsche....und die Rosa Hello Kitty Plüschschlappen stehen Dir gut...."
"Rossi, Du Schleimer, was willst Du ???"
"Nobbi....meinst Du nicht das Du übertreibst ??? Ich habe einen Hello Kitty PC in meinem Quartier gefunden und bin damit gar nicht einverstanden"
"Aber, Du wolltest doch einen neuen PC, nachdem Schrauberopi Dein Tagebuch verschlampt hat "
"Ja....aber ich wollte einen blauen Schlumpf PC !!! ....."
"Oh, Sorry Rossi !!! Das hatte ich vergessen. Na dann geben wir den PC doch an Klutten....Der ist doch eh in der zwischen zeit Farbenblind wegen der roten Knöpfen !!!"
"Gute Idee !!! Ich geh dann mal wieder"
*_
_*Hmmmm ich mache mir Sorgen wegen unserem Kapitän...*_

_**Piep*
"Hier Krankenstation, Professor Dr. Dr. Dr. Godtake am Apperart, die Lichtgestallt der Medizin, der Heiler unter den Heilern, Herr über Leben und Tod....."
"ES REICHT GODTAKE !!! Schon wieder an DerLordselbst Kühlwassermischung geschnüffelt ???"
"Woher weißt Du...Ähhh was gibt es ???"
"Ich mache mir Sorgen über unserem Kapitän...."
"Wieso ??? Was hat er denn ???"
"Ich war in seiner Kabine und habe einen Blick auf seinem Hello Kitty PC geworfen...."
"Und ??? Rosa steht unserem Kapitän doch gut ???"
"Ich habe dort Pläne für einen FC Bayern Mod gesehen...."
"Oh mein Gott...das ist allerdings Bedenklich....ich schaue mal im Handbuch nach....."
"Könnte es sein, das er von einer fremden Macht übernommen wurde ??? Müssen wir Ihn unter Quarantäne stellen ????"
"Ich nehme sofort Kontakt zum Flottenkomando auf und werde einige Kollegen Konsultieren....Rossi....lass unseren Kapitän nicht aus den Augen..."
"Wird gemacht....ich setze Malkavian auf Ihn an...5 Augenpaare sehen mehr als eins...."

*_
*Ist unser Kapitän besessen ??? Hat eine Fremde Macht von Ihm Besitz genommen ??? 

Verpassen Sie nicht die nächst Folge von Raumschiff NobLorRos...

Mfg
*


----------



## godtake (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So so, ja ne is klar...Bei mir ist Sternenzeit 400023,89 und das ist zum Donnerwetter noch mal nach dem 31.12.2009! Mann mann man, muss ich denn alles erklären? Schaut doch in eure zartrosa Logbücher, da könnt ihr das alles nachlesen. Und wie war das? Referenzen? Ohhh, ja, Perfekt.

Angenommen....

Ja, ist gut...ich wollt mich nur vor noch mehr Avatar- Bildern drücken...ich bin mit den vorletzten noch nicht mal fertig...*hmpf*


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja dann beeil dich ma xD

@Rossi: es heißt Quarantäne, kommt von quaranta womit die 4 Wochen bezeichnet wurden, die die reisenden und händler während der Pest damals auf einer insel vor Venedig verbringen mussten ehe sie rein durften. dis wos de clevershitmode

herr pferdeverarscher


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Avatar? hab ich doch schon.
von mir aus schreib ich klein nen nobloros in die ecke. mir würd das reichen.
Jedenfalls ist der Aktuelle Avatar die Basis für weitere Avatare!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ja dann beeil dich ma xD
> 
> @Rossi: es heißt Quarantäne, kommt von quaranta womit die 4 Wochen bezeichnet wurden, die die reisenden und händler während der Pest damals auf einer insel vor Venedig verbringen mussten ehe sie rein durften. dis wos de clevershitmode
> 
> herr pferdeverarscher



Ja,Ja....Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache...

Mr. Napalm...

Mfg


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*lufthol...japs...schnauf...keuch....hyperventilier...umkipp*


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer hat bitteschön Watercooling.de ferngemoddet? Ich habe mir da am 25. was bestellt, heute angerufen obs schon raus ist und als Antwort ein NEIN bekommen. Der Grund: Wegen Inventurarbeiten kann erst anfang nächsten Jahres versendet werden... WAAAAAS???? Ein Jahr warten???


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_*Gähn, Guten Morgen.

1. Herzlich willkommen, lieber Fifadoc. Endlich mal jemand, dem wir das elendige Plexi-Klo aufs Auge drücken können. Ich hatte irgendwie schon Alpträume:
Plexibetten, Plexi-Autos, Plexi-Geld
Plexi-Unterwäsche....

2. Einstellungsstop unbefristet, Ab dem 01.01.2010 bis keine Ahnung!

3. Yeah, 30.000 Hits!!!!*_


----------



## axel25 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Persönliches Logbuch Axel25, Nahkampfexperte, befristeter Kommandant des gefundenen Wracks; Sternzeit: hier auf der Konsole steht was Standart-Tame:

Ah, wie schön, die Rechtschreibfehler sind Weg. Das Raumschiff scheint nicht aus dieser Galaxie zu sein. Die Schrift an den Konsolen ist uns allen fremd. Nach dem wir vier Aliens ausgeschaltet und die restlichen Rekruten verhei...gestorben waren, fanden wir eine Klonieranlage. Gott sei dank, das Nachschubproblem war gelöst! Danach probierten wir den Antrieb. Es scheint eine Art Ionenantrieb zu sein. Und dann war da noch der komische Knopf, den ich ausprobierte, nach dem wir as dem Asteroidenfeld draußen nwaren. Wir sprangen gut und gerne 8 Lichtjahre in *einer* Minute! Auch fanden wir an Bord eine seltsame Energiequelle, Raumjäger und Shuttles unbekannter Bauart. Bis jetzt wurden 5000 Rekruten geklont, wir können zum Glück auch Nahrung klonen. Eine Hachfrage beim Flottenkommando ergab, das ich wohl die nächste Zeit das Kommando auf dem Schiff haben werde, da kein anderer so verrückt ist wie ich wenn es um fremdes geht. Ein Glück! Ich versuche nämlich gerade die Waffen und den Schild zu aktivieren, Außerdem konnte ich bei unserem Sprung auf einer Konsole etwas übersetzen, wenn auch nur lückenhaft. Hy....trieb 5.%, glaube ich zumindest. Sehr mysteriös. Die Nahkampfausbildung geht gut vorran, dem Klonen sei dank! 1000Tote pro Tag, kein Wunder das Nobbi mir das Schiff gegben hat, ihm taten wohl die Finger weh vom Benachrichtigungen an Familien schreiben, ihr Verwandter sei bei einem "Unfall" umgekommen.

Ende


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch von Fifadoc, heimlicher Chef, Sternzeit **...verschwommen...grrrr***

Heute morgen stand Nobbi vor meiner Tür und hat mich auf Knien gebeten, doch endlich bei NobLorRos mitzumachen. Da ich nun auch schon gestern dauerhaft traktiert wurde, hab ich endlich nachgegeben.
Ihr hättet das Strahlen auf seinem Gesicht sehen sollen. Wie bei einem Kind, dessen heißersehnte Eisenbahn doch noch per Post gekommen ist.
Man konnte ihm richtig ansehen, wie er sich freute, dem Rest zu berichten, dass er erfolgreich war und mich überzeugen konnte.

Ich verstaute schnell die kleineren Mitbringel, mit denen er meine Entscheidung beeinflusst hatte... ok, schnell war übertrieben. Es dauerte 2 Std, bis wir den Laderaum + angehängtem Transporter geleert hatten.
Naja, als wir dann soweit waren, gab ich Nobbi zu verstehen, dass ich doch dann nun auch mal endlich mein neues Reich sehen wolle. Entsprechend gings schonmal zur vorab Besichtigung des Schiffs.

Dort angekommen gab ich Nobbi zu verstehen, dass ich Profi sei, mich mit Schiffen gut auskenne und mir alleine einen neutralen Eindruck verschaffen wolle. Er verstand das selbstverständlich, schließlich wollte er ja unbedingt MICH auf dem Schiff haben.
Naja, ich hab mich jedenfalls umgesehen und schonmal überall Hand angelegt, wo ich es für sinnvoll hielt.

Nach meinem Spaziergang traf ich Nobbi wieder und es entwickelte sich ein Dialog, aber lest selbst:

*Nobbi77: Wie ist dein Eindruck vom Schiff?
Fifa: Gut, es hatte ein paar Schwachstellen, aber nun ist es gut in Schuss?
Nobbi77: Hatte, Schwachstellen?
Fifa: Nur Kleinigkeiten.
Nobbi77: Nagut, ok. Hast du das elegante Plexi-Badezimmer entdeckt, dass wir nur für dich eingerichtet haben?
Fifa: Welches Plexi-Bad?
Nobbi77: Komm mit, ich zeig es dir.
5 Minuten Fußmarsch.
Nobbi77: Hier ist es, hinter der Tür. *Tür aufmach*
Nobbi schaut seeeeehr erstaunt in dasl leere Zimmer
Fifa: Hier soll ein Bad sein?
Nobbi77: Also hier sollte es sein, aber warum riecht es hier so komisch? Und was ist das für eine blubbernde, warme Masse auf dem Boden?
Fifa: Die sieht komisch aus, fast wie warmes Bastlerglas.
Nobbi77: Stimmt, ich könnt Wetten, da hat wieder jemand mit billigem Baumarkt-Zeug rumgespielt und seinen Müll hier abgeladen.
Fifa: Vermutlich... und das Badezimmer hat er geklaut. Am besten suchst du den Dieb schnell, bevor er seine Beute verstecken kann.*

Nachdem Nobbi schimpfend abgezogen war, befreite ich meinen mobilen Backofen aus dem Plexi-Haufen. Erst da bemerkte ich, dass 250° wohl doch etwas viel war. Ich wollte doch nur die Kanten etwas abrunden... hups.
Naja, wenigstens konnte ich das lose Material weiter verwenden. 
Heute Abend werden alle sich freuen. Hab beim Durchgang gemerkt, dass alle noch auf alten Schaumkern Matratzen schlafen. Ich war so frei und hab diese nun durch moderne, rückenschonende Massiv-Plexi-Matratzen zu ersetzen.

*Logbuch Ende*


Sollten Teile meines Logbuchs nicht 100% der Realität entsprechen, so sei euch versichert, dass ich es so neutral schreibe, wie mein Ego es mir zulässt


----------



## moe (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godtake: wo bleibt das verdammte silvesterava? morgen ist silvester! 
*duckundganzschnellwegbeam*

@fifa: wo kriegt man eigentlich diese simpson avas her?

@rossi: ok. dann mach ich jetzt ganz offiziell *nix* an dem noblorros mod.


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wenn die seite mal klappt, bekommt man die hier: simpsonizeme/


----------



## moe (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

danke, geht zwar nich, aber auf der hp vom film gehts.


----------



## ole88 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

aufsilvesteravawarte


----------



## godtake (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sehr geehrter Herr Moe, sehr geehrter Herr Ole, 
selbstverständlich bin ich bemüht zwischen Job 1 und Job 2, Freundin, Kochen, Putzen und der mir völlig als Zeitverschwendung erscheinenden Brennstoffaufnahme (_ Nahrung _) auch noch etwas Zeit für mein eigenes *Moddingprojekt* zu finden. Da ich mittlerweile auch das Lesen von Fremdtagebüchern aufgegeben habe, bin ich zeitweise doch noch in der Lage immer wieder den ein oder anderen Avatar fertig zu bekommen. Da ich mich nicht mit schlampigen Arbeiten zufrieden gebe, ist dies mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden (okok...das größte Problem ist immer rauszufinden wer sich mit welchen Z13CH3N schreibt...) und in so fern muss ich sie leider darüber aufklären, dass es sicherlich KEINE Sylvesteravatare geben wird (Ich muss ja schon seit 2 Tagen vortrinken damit ich an Sylvester auch wirklich betrunken bin...)
So long, GT

PS: Den ein oder anderen Avatar hab ich freilich fertig...


----------



## killer89 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ohhh, keinen Silvesterava? 
Dachte es gibt so einen wie zu Weihnachten, der wäre ja jedes Jahr dann "Dress-Code" für die NoblorRosler 
Kann dich aber verstehen GT ^^ ich komm auch zu nix...

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



			
				moe;1394952 
@rossi: ok. dann mach ich jetzt ganz offiziell [B schrieb:
			
		

> nix[/B] an dem noblorros mod.


 

Ähhh...

Das war ein "*Bitte lachen sie Jetzt"*

Es ist doch noch gar nichts verteilt, da wir noch gar nicht wissen was wir bekommen...ergo es gibt noch gar keinen Plan...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Godi
WOW die neuen Avatare sind dir richtig gut gelungen! Sieht schick aus!!! Schade das keins für mich bei war...


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

danke für den Avatar. 
So wie sich das hier eigentlich gehören sollte, hab ich es direkt gemoddet und verwende ihn nun


----------



## killer89 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer von euch hat eigentlich ALTERNATE gemoddet?

Ich warte auf meine Canton GLE 430, mein NT und mein Buch 
Und das schon seit Montag!

MfG


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godtake: Finde auch, dass die Avatare gut gelungen sind. 

Melde mich hiermit offiziel zurück zum Dienst. Das Raumschiff ist pünktlich eingetroffen. Ich hatte jedoch noch ein kleines Date mit Arthur Dent zum Fünf Uhr Tee im Restaurant, am Rande des Universums. Wir diskutierten dort die letzte Frage nach dem Leben, dem Universum und den ganzen Rest. Arthur gab mir zum Abschied noch einige Tips mit auf den Weg, um den eigenen Terminal auf Deep Thought Niveau zu bringen. 

Jetzt gehts in die Kabel.

lg


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Die Antwort auf alle Fragen des Universums: 42!!!


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf alle Fragen des Universums: 42!!!


 
nö, 42 ist nur die Antwort auf DIE Frage, nicht auf alle Fragen.
Lediglich ist DIE Frage nicht genau bekannt.


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Stimmt, so war das ja!  Aaaaaaber ich hab da so ne Theorie!!!


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godtake: thx


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So damit ich auch ein Avatar bekomme: 
Mr_47, Mädchen für alles, meist eingesetzt um Lecks in Der Getriebe-Wakü zu stopfen, in der Freizeit Saufkumpane des Kapitäns.
465. Tag nach dem Putsch gegen den NobLorROs-Clans und Flucht der einzig Überlebenden.
_Nach einer langen Nacht wurde ich von einem grelllen Alarmton geweckt. Ich wurde zu Kapitän gerufen, der mich gleich über die Situation aufklärte.

Kaptän: Morgen 47, gut geschlafen?

47: Sie sind der Grund warum ich mich niht mehr erinnern kann...Was gibt es?

Kapitän: Wir rasen geradewegs auf einen Meteor zu. Eine Kollision ist nicht mehr auszuschließen.

47. Was habe ich damit zu tun?

Kaptitän: Sie müssen mich bei Laune halten, wie damals nach dem Putsch. Unser Schiff war noch nicht fertig und ich war sogar noch als Kanzler akzeptiert. Die ganze Nacht haben wir dort gesessen. Am nächsten Tag mussten wir reingetragen werden. Das wiederholen wir jetzt.

47: Und warum mussten wir das gestern acuh schon tun?

Kapitän: Ich wusste ja schon was kommen wird, Heute ist es halt das Letzte mal.

47: Na dann wollen wir mal.

Schon bereits nach einer Stunde war der Meteor überwunden, das Schiff hatte alles heil überstanden. Fifa kam herein, er wunderte sich über den höllischen Gestank

Fifa: Schon wieder zu , Hauptmann?

Käpitän: Ja, hat aber diesmal anscheinend nichts gebracht, sie sind ja schließlich noch da.
Was wollen sie?

Fifa: Ich weiß schon wieder nich mehr wo das Klo ist, können sie es mir zeigen?

Kapitän: Da muss ich sowieso mal hin. 47! Sie haben ihre Aufgabe erfüllt. Nehmen sie sich einer Tag frei.

47 : Ich danke ihnen. Werde wohl mal den Lord besuchen. Der hat immer eine Aufgabe für mich.

_

So.  Das war die Kleine Geschichte. ^^ Jetzt will ich auch mein Avatar. Und einen genialen Spitznamen. ^^ 
Mfg euer treuer Kumpane 47


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wie wärs mit "47"?^^

oder "4 of 7" xD


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

10111 oder 1202 oder 300... das heißt jedenfalls alles 47 ^^


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

heißt 47 in binär net 101111?^^ wohl ne 1 vergessen xD

hab noch 2 vorschläge^^ 57 oder 2F^^


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer von euch macht eigentlich diese schicken Benutzerbilder?


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Grandmaster of Avatarpics aka Godtake!


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

xD Ihr habt die genialsten Ideen ^^
son spaceship dingsbums wär genial also avatar ^^

Hey Ihr Redaktuere von PCGH! Wir wollen in der nächsten Print-Ausgabe erwähnt werden! Und wir fordern einen von euch auf uns beizutreten! Solltet ihr dies nicht tun, so werden wir unseren Lord zu euerem Lord machen ! (Sry Käptn, die Stammtischrunden mit dir sind super, aber DerLordSelbst Ist halt *DER* Lord)

Also was sagt ihr? 
Ferngemoddete Pcs oder Wir in der Print? ^^


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hups, da hat wohl einer meinen Post gemoddet... ihr Schweine!!!

@Äquilibiribiri o.ä. 
bau dir doch selbt fix son avatar. einfach das raumschiff aus der mitte auschneiden und oben Name hin, unten bezeichnung, fertich!


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ach ja, meine scharfe Braut und ich!


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> hups, da hat wohl einer meinen Post gemoddet... ihr Schweine!!!
> 
> @Äquilibiribiri o.ä.
> bau dir doch selbt fix son avatar. einfach das raumschiff aus der mitte auschneiden und oben Name hin, unten bezeichnung, fertich!


 
meinst du ich ?
 den richtigen Spitznamen ausuwählen ist dann aber schwer


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

47, du kannst dir sicher auch so einen basteln.
nimm dir einfach nen namen, der passt... oder auch nicht passt oder ohne namen, oder was weiss ich...

bastel einfach was.

Kannst dir auch nach bewährten Prizipien einen Namen geben, so wie es unter Druiden in Wold of Warcraft seeehr beliebt war/ist:
1. Gerade hinsetzen.
2. Kopf auf die Tastatur fallen lassen.
3. Kopf nach links rollen.
4. Kopf nach rechts rollen.
5. Herzlich willkommen in der Welt von Warcraft "hjnmutgbrftzhnjuk",


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ok danke werde mal sehn was rauskommt ^^


----------



## Kaspar (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ godtake thx für den neuen avatar echt nice

und falls wir uns heute nicht mehr lesen dann nen guten rutsch allen


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*bastelbastelbastelbastelbastelbastel.......jetz nur noch einen namen^^
Muss dann von godtake noch anerkannt werden  Nix geht wenns ihm nicht passt


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wieso muss das anerkannt werden? wofür sind wir modder?
son avatar kann durchaus nachgemoddet werden, finde ich ^^


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

fertig !!

also damit das alles seine richtigkeit hat, kanns er ja noch verbessern ^^

http://www.abload.de/img/noblorrosn6if.jpg

Edit: Mir ist da grad was klar geworden : Ich bin schon immer für NobLorRos bestimt gewesen!!
Im Sommer habt ihr nämlich 2 mal, jeweils vo den einen Tag auf den anderen meine Hardware ferngemodet! Zum einem als mein Athlon kaputt gegangen ist und zum anderen, als mein Grakalüfter nach dem erneuten Hochfahren im Arsch war. Ihr wart das!! ihr habt mich 20 Euro fü den neuen Kühler gekostet 
Einer von euch hatte bestimmt da schon so ne idee


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ja aber sei froh dass du keine Rechnung bekommen hast^^


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



NCphalon schrieb:


> ja aber sei froh dass du keine Rechnung bekommen hast^^



Ja ^^ Ich glaub dann wär ich..ähh ja nicht hier ^^
Mis ist aber gerade ne geile Idee gekommen...Das wär mein erstes, selbstgebasteletes Gehäuse mit Wakü. xD
Hab zwar sonst nur Billig-Mods gemachtaber das ist geil was ich vorhab 

Hab nur leider kein Geld zu..


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hehe das kenn ich^^

was glaubste was ich alles machen würd aber ich weiß net wie ichs bezahlen soll^^


----------



## Mr__47 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

mhhmm..Mal den Lord fragen, sofern er mit der Lordkiste fertig wird.....Evtl können lord und seiin bruder 2 und neffe eule was damit anfangen...


----------



## godtake (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh mein Gott!
Danke für all die Blumen, und ja, ich mach für jeden noch so einen Raumschiff Noblorros Avatar...*argh* *schnauf*...

@Fifa: Nur keine Angst, die Rache wird gnadenlos sein...einfach mein tolles Bild zweckentfremden... da is mindestens soooo ein Copyright druff...
Spass 
Natürlich kannst du deine Bild abändern wie Du magst wenn dir meines nicht gefällt 
Spass 
Hoffentlich hast jetzt ein ordentlich schlechtes Gewissen 
Spass 

@ "Die Zahl":
Fragen hätt gereicht =D


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

vielen Dank Avatarmaker für die wundervollen Benutzerbilder


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Godtake, falls es dich beruhigt: Ich bin mit mir selbst absolut im reinen. ^^

Und ich habe nicht gesagt, dass mir dein Bild nicht gefällt, echt ma!
ich will einfach nur mein gelbes Konterfei nicht aufgeben.


----------



## ole88 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

aufmeinavabildchenwarte

erst sich entschuldigen dann aber denn nächsten fehler machen und mir keins machen^^


----------



## godtake (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Du hast doch ein wunderhübsches Avatarbild...Nur kein Raumschiff Bild..., oder? Hab nicht gewusst dass das plötzlich ne Pflichtveranstaltung ist....


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

also da hab ich auch was verpasst mit pflicht nur weihnachten is vorbei und man möchte ja ein allgemeines bild abliefern^^
und der steuermann in mir schreit noch nach der benennung^^


----------



## godtake (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nun gut, ihr habt es ja so gewollt...zum Ausklang 2009 noch ein kleines Special. Apropos: Nu seid ihr schuld dass es im Lemming kein Update mehr gibt ...

Und falls ich nimmer dazu komm:

*Happy 2010!!*

GT


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Euch allen ​*
*einen guten Rutsch ​* 
*ins Jahr ​* 
*2010!!!!​* 

Warum sag ich euch das nicht eigentlich heute abend auf der "NobLorRos-SIlvesterparty" ???


----------



## NCphalon (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tja, ich hab auf der noblorros schomma alle Netzteile durch modelle von LC-Power ersetzt und für den 1.1.2010 um 00:00 schomma auf jedem rechner Furmark angesetzt, das wird en schönes feuerwerk


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gähn!
Persönliches Logbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 030531122009,8

Heute sind unsere neuen NobLorRos Uniformen angekommen nach dem Design von Dr godtake. Leider sind sie nicht rosa, aber ansonsten gute Arbeit!

Seitdem Fifadoc alle Wände durch Plexi ersetzt hat, häufen sich vermehrt die Krankmeldungen mit eingedrückten Nasen und Beulen am Kopf. Die Fensterputzroboter wollen in den Streik treten, da sie diese Umrüstung als rassistisch ansehen. 

Unser Schiffsarzt Prof. Dr. godtake ist Ehrenbürger auf dem Planeten Hypochondria geworden, nachdem er endlich dem Präsidenten eine unheilbare Krankheit diagnostiziert hat.

k3R0 hat seine Brotbackmaschine für eine jüngere Brotschneidemaschine verlassen.
Unser Techniker derLordselbst hat sich mit dem Schiffsältesten Schrauberopi auf Frachtdeck 14 einquartiert, um suizidgefährdete weibliche Küchenmaschinen zu behandeln, die von K3R0 nach nur 2 Betriebsstunden sitzen gelassen wurden...

axel25 bekam einen Verweis, da alle letzten Klone wie Angela Merkel aussahen.
Seine Begründung: So fallen ihm die Ausfälle nicht so schwer....
Die Magenkrämpfe der Besatzung hatte er nicht berücksichtigt.
Ebenso die Haltbarkeit der Klone. Durch einen Sleeve-Fehler von Grafferdoe und Mr Equilibrium wandelten sich die Klone nach exakt 23,4 Stunden in Vanillepudding um.
Unsere Replikatoren laufen heiss, um Gummistiefel zu produzieren, da man durch diese ganze Wappelpaste sonst nicht mehr durch kommt.

Ich freue mich nur noch auf unseren nächsten Geheimauftrag auf dem Planeten Stoneage, um die dort lebenden Hamish-People zu studieren. Eine Rasse, die jegliche Technik ablehnt. Da kann einfach mal nichts schief gehen....


----------



## Intelfan (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Soo da is man mal 2 Tage nicht Aktiv hier und schon hat man ordentlich was zu lesen....
Ich möchte auch gerne so einen Avatar, wenn es nicht zu ciele umstände macht 

Wer von euch hat eig das Vorsilvesterartige Feuerwerk in meinem PC zu verantworten?! Einer meiner RAM's hat sich in schönster Weise mit ordentlichem Rauch- und knalleffekten ins Jenseits befördert...

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ups da hab ich wohl die falsche zündschnur benutzt


----------



## axel25 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Logbuch, offiziel, privat, Axel25, Time-Server-Connection lost

Buhu, ich habe einen Verweis bekommen. Soll der Käptn doch froh sei über die Vanillepudding-Klone. Die Reperatur der Klonieranlage ist im vollen Gange, hier ein Auszug aus einem Gespräch mit GrafFoerde:
A:Äh,Mr
G:Ja, Mr Axel25, was haben sie?
A: Könnten sie vielleicht nochmal die Verkabelung an der Kloniermaschine überprüfen
G: Aber sicher kein Problem, grüner oder blauer Sleeve?
.
.
.

Wieso bin ich eigentlich immer mit den besten Leuten geschlagen? Naja, egal, mit Erlaubnis des Captains feuerten wir mit dem nun auf den Namen Hyppolithämus getauften Findling auf ein Vukanisches Schiff. Nach 3 Salven und 59sek Gefecht war...einfach weg. Plasma schein sehr wirkungsvoll zu sein. Danach schalteten wir die Sicherheitvorkehrung des H-Antriebes (wir konnten den Namen immer noch nicht entschlüsseln!) ab und sprangen direkt in einen Mond. Dem Schiff und der Besatzung geht es immernoch gut. nur der Planet der Vukanier ist am sterben. Morgen gibts Schnitzel in der Kantine.


----------



## killer89 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

"Tage"buch von killer89, Sternenzeit viertel vor Nesquick - Zeit zum Umrühren

Endlich habe ich meine Brotbackmaschine wieder! K3R0 hat sich die Brotschneidemaschine von axel25 genommen - wenn das mal kein böses Erwachen gibt...

Die von axel25 nicht getöteten Angela-Merkel-Klone lassen das ganze Schiff so lecker nach Vanillepudding duften, meinen großen Löffel hab ich immer dabei - L E C K E R !
Dank Pleximodding sieht unser Schiff aus wie eine riesige Puddingschüssel - super Fifadoc!

Nase, Knie und Stirn sind derweil arg lädiert, da man die Türen bescheiden sehen kann, wo ist nur meine Brille?

MfG


----------



## Danger23 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Endlich hab ich es geschafft alles zu lesen. Na das Raumschiff NobLoRos ist echt genial. Ab jetzt trau ich mich keinen roten Knopf mehr zu drücken. Ich glaub ein gewissen Klutten hat damit schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele schöne Pannen


----------



## Fifadoc (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Logbuch von Fifadoc, Sternzeit Pi/4.*

Ich habe Angst. Sie verfolgen mich schon wieder...
Das ist wie damals in Viet England. Überall Wackelpudding.

Aaaaaaaahhhhh.....

Sie wollen schon wieder die Weltherrschafft an sich reißen.

OhmeinGottohmeinGottohmeinGott....

Jemand muss London-Erde warnen, sie müssen Wimbledon schützen.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......
*wegrenn*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Soooo...

Ich wünsche Euch allen ...

*Einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010 !!!*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ich freue mich auf viel schöne Fail Modding Stunden und neue Folgen mit Raumschiff NobLorRos...*​ 
*Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr....*​ 
*Mfg*​


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Huhu Leute, es gibt was neues von mir. 

[Tagebuch] Concrete Elephant

Euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010!!!​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Einen habe ich noch...

*Wer hat das Wetter bei uns in Südniedersachsen Ferngemoddet ???*

Heute morgen um 8 Uhr setzte der Eisregen ein bei -1 Grad....

Und seit 9.30 Uhr schneit es wie bescheuert...Temps -2 Grad....

Ich mache jetzt Feierabend und rutsche nach Hause...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, rutsch du mal ins neue Jahr, hehe.


----------



## Fifadoc (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sorry Rosstauscher,
ich fand das wetter mit dem schmilzenden Schnee und den +5° irgendwie doof, da hab ich mal wieder Schneeregen und Minus Grade angesetzt.


----------



## axel25 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Guten Rutsch!


das Selbe auch von mir Noblorros Sternen Squadron!


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



			
				Fifadoc schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Rosstauscher,
> ich fand das wetter mit dem schmilzenden Schnee und den +5° irgendwie doof, da hab ich mal wieder Schneeregen und Minus Grade angesetzt.


Du bist also schuld daran, dass der Zug mit meiner Freundin drin gerade umgeleitet wird und mit mind. einer Stunde Verspätung hier eintrifft. Wehe wenn Sie auch noch in irgendeiner Turnhalle im Nirgendwo übernachten muss. 


*Ich wünsche eich allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.*

lg


----------



## moe (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godtake: schade, keine silvesteravas. 
nee, spaß. aber die anderen sehen echt gut aus.

@rossi: ach so. aber hatten wir nicht schon mal mit der aufgabenverteilung angefangen? naja, egal. 

euch allen einen guten rutschins neue jahr!


----------



## Milkyway (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich Wünsch euch auch allen nen guten Rutsch 

Und danke fürs Fernmodden des Lampenhalterdingens unseres Autos, das Bürnchen tauschen hat ewig gebraucht und es liegt jetzt nur der Kaputte glaskörper von ein sonem Teil im Scheinwerfer.. Irgendwie hat Opel da was falsch konstruiert..


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



killer89 schrieb:


> Nase, Knie und Stirn sind derweil arg lädiert, da man die Türen bescheiden sehen kann, wo ist nur meine Brille?


Wie wäre es mit langen Schnurrbarthaaren - wie 'ne Katze?


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Einen habe ich noch...
> *Wer hat das Wetter bei uns in Südniedersachsen Ferngemoddet ???*
> Heute morgen um 8 Uhr setzte der Eisregen ein bei -1 Grad....
> Und seit 9.30 Uhr schneit es wie bescheuert...Temps -2 Grad....
> Ich mache jetzt Feierabend und rutsche nach Hause...


So weit kommt das noch!

Du wirst gefälligst ausharren und nicht Feierabend machen - Du bleibst bis nächstes Jahr!
Was hast Du gegen das Wetter?
Da mir das ständige Klutten-wieder-rein-beamen langweilig wurde, habe ich mich mal mit den Reglern für's Wetter beschäftigt....
War der rote Knopf der Falsche?

Grüße und guten Rutsch

Jochen


----------



## NCphalon (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich wünsch euch auch allen einen guten rutsch


----------



## Celina'sPapa (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich steh hier grad vor'm Grill unterm Carport und versuche Feuer zu machen 

Hat gerade zu schneien begonnen und laut dem Wetterdienst hört das hier auch bis Montag Mittag nimmer auf 

*Wünsche allen ein frohes und gesundes neue Jahr und freu mich auf unseren Mod* ​


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wünsch der gesamten Besatzung dieses verrückten Schiffes einen guten Rutsch und lasst die finger vom modden^^


----------



## Intelfan (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Soo ich schließe mich dann an und wünsche euch
Einen Guten rutsch und ein frohes, erfolgreiches Jahr 2010!

Ich werd mich jez heimlich vom Noblorros Mutterschiff entfernen und mit n paar kumpelz Silvester unsicher machen 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ich steh hier grad vor'm Grill unterm Carport und versuche Feuer zu machen
> 
> Hat gerade zu schneien begonnen und laut dem Wetterdienst hört das hier auch bis Montag Mittag nimmer auf



Werde auch nachher mal den Grill anwerfen, hoffentlich hält das Wetter bei uns. 

Werde dann im neuen Jahr wieder aktiver, irgendwer hat meine Akkus ferngemoddet. Die wollen sich einfach nicht mehr aufladen lassen.

*Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch.
Mögen all unsere Pläne in Erfüllung gehen*​


----------



## Kaspar (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Guten Rutsch euch allen und Übertreibts nicht mit den Farbmustern.

und rutscht nicht aus sonst ergeht es euch wie dem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAZGUXC3Q14


----------



## killer89 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*


Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und bitte Vids machen, wenns einem doch so ergeht wie dem armen Hund

MfG


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So von mir dann auch mal nen guten Rutsch!

Käpt´n ich verlasse dann das Schiff. muss die Pyrotechnick noch modden und die Drähte verlegen.


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Käptn der steuermann meldet sich ab, Pyrotechnick des Nachbarn wird gemoddet und die eigene Aufgebaut


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich schließe jetzt den Kindergarten *PCGHX Forum zumach*  *hust*

ääähmmm...ich meine: Bitte darum mich abmelden zu dürfen, Käptn. Muss noch den Sekt kalt stellen, den Fernseher modden, meine Frau modden und die Erkältungsmedikamente einnehmen.


----------



## axel25 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mitteilung A25XYZ an Kapitän Nobbi

Nahkampfexperte meldet sich bis 23:59 ab. Muss noch die Kanonen prüfen, habe den Klonen versprochen, ein Kunglonenschiff hochzujagen, als Feuerwerk versteht sich. Guten Rutsch an sie und den Rest der Crew.


----------



## The Killer for Two (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht euch der Displayschrott(er)weltmeister 2009 The Killer for Two 
auf der wir mehr als 2010Pannen nächstes Jahr kriegen


----------



## Fifadoc (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So Kindas, mein Rechner läuft noch! 
Da von euch aber noch keiner gepostet hat, vermute ich mal, dass entweder eure Rechner oder Ihr selbst ferngemoddet wurdet.
Also falls ihr nicht mehr ganz rund lauft, tut euch die Ruhe an 

Trinkt nicht mehr als rein passt, was wieder raus kommt ist verschwendetes Geld.


In diesem Sinne ein

*Frohes neues Jahr!!!*


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!!!
Ich möchte auch gerne ein neues Avatar Bild.


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Frohes Neues auch von mir!!!!


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Auch von hier oben im Norden (Oldenburg FTW!) ein frohes Neues!


----------



## The Killer for Two (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Frisch zurück euch allen ein Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## axel25 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

2010...Das Jahe in dem wir Geschichte schreiben werden...Wenn wir mit dem NobLorRos-Mod beginnen, sollten wir uns rote Kutten anziehen, nurnoch Venezianisch sprechen und uns Sonntags in einer Grotte zu unseren Moddingritualen treffen. Einlass wird nur dem gewährt der im Nacken unser Zeichen "den goldenen Dremel" tätowiert hat! Und ich wäre auch dafür das wir uns einen neuen Namen zulegen, mir schwebt da "Die Dremelnden Gentleman" vor.


----------



## killer89 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jaja... ich hab grad rote K*l*utten gelesen  bin wohl auch schon geschädigt von den roten Knöpfen, die Klutten immer drückt 

Ich könnte mich für den Mod mit Schrauberopi zusammentun, der wohnt net so weit weg 

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Von mir auch frohes neues und danke, das ihr um exakt 0:30 meinen zweiten RAM gekillt habt...  Win7 64Bit macht mit 512 MB (das einzige was ich da habe) nicht wirklich spaß... das neue Jahr fängt echt gut an 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## nobbi77 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gähn, Guten Morgen!
Nachdem scheinbar ein Farbmuster schlecht war, geht es jetzt wieder etwas besser...
Ich wünsche euch allen 
*EIN FROHES NEUES JAHR!!!*​


----------



## Kaspar (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Auch von mir ein Frohes neues Jahr.

Und ich habe echt zu viele Farbmuster getrunken und dann gibts da noch die farblosen muster die nach medizin schmecken was ja nicht schlimm ist aber die sind echt gut da hat man auf einmal 2 gläser 

und ich habe auch rote klutten gelesen nd mich gewundert was das ist


----------



## NCphalon (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Prost Neujahr 
*pling*


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hehe rote Klutten, nenene, vertragt ihr etwa keine Farbmuster???


----------



## Kaspar (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

doch aber es sind halt unsere innersten fantasien  die nach zu vielen farbmustern raus kommen


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

2010-Die Arbeit beginnt.

So, liebe Kollegen, wir haben genug gesof....gefaulenzt.

Nun geht es wieder los.
Strengt euch an, wir brauchen Pannen, ähhh, neue Mods, die unsere Unfähigkeit weiter belegen können.

Hier mal meine Ziele für 2010:

*1. Praetorian Old School-Mod:* Das Dremeln beginnt ....nächste Woche
Notfallplan: Wenn ich wie üblich grobmotorisch versage, wird die Innenverkleidung aus Plexi angefertigt. Ferner soll ein Testlauf der Wakü stattfinden.

*2. Go for Gold:*Ingo müsste auch bald aus dem Delirium aufwachen und dann die letzte Innenverkleidung fertig haben.Ich muss dann immer noch den Lüfter sleeven, eine Kabelverkleidung der Graka basteln und dazu auch Plexi verbiegen, die anderen Innenverkleidungen reinigen und einbauen,eine LED löten und dann...*Ist er fertig*.

*3. Ein Haf sieht rot:* naja, der läuft das Jahr zwischendurch so weiter mit

*4.Günstiger NVIDIA-PC selbst gemacht:* Mein lieblings Pannensystem
Hier hängt der erfolgreiche Abschluss vom Garantieverfahren bei Mix-Computer ab...Kommt das gleiche Board zurück, kriege ich einen Gutschein, Fragen über Fragen...
Fakt: zeitlich momentan gezwungenermaßen Händlerabhängig.

*5. Nobbi beschenkt sich selbst:* Der Flaschengrün-Tower soll nächste Woche vom Pulvern zurück kommen. Ich hoffe, wir haben etwas Luft zum Sleeven. Da werde ich auch voraussichtlich nicht sooooo viel dann an Extravaganzen einbauen....oder doch????
Mal sehen....

*6. FC-Bayern-Mod:* Diese Peinlichkeit wird exklusiv im Support Shop gepostet, da schäme ich mich zu sehr.
Er muss zum 02.02. aber fertig sein....

Und...Tätä:

*7. Nobbis Mini-PC:* Ich habe mich da etwas hinreissen lassen und es wird das Projekt Mini-Höllenmaschine.....
Beginn als Tagebuch: Möglicherweise heute!
Und: Das Tagebuch soll auch exklusiv an diesem Mini-PC erstellt werden!
Es wird natürlich nicht alles sofort verraten, Die Bauzeit wird aber aus Kostengründen und Hardwareverfügbarkeit doch einige Monate benötigen

So,Freunde,jetzt seid ihr dran!

Natürlich hoffe ich auf den NobLorRos-PC, dafür werde ich gerne jederzeit die anderen Projekte liegen lassen.

Euer Käptn nobbi!


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Haha! Da hab ich doch schon die erste Panne!!!
Habe mir heute eine Flex gekauft, aus dem Baumarkt, für 10 Euro. Gehalten hat sie 6cm lang! Die Scheibe läuft absolut nicht rund, sie wackelt nach links und rechts und das war dann wohl zu viel für den Motor. Nun springt sie nichtmehr an?! Egal, 10 Euro futsch aber an Erfahrung reicher...


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Kaufe keine Flex im Baumarkt ne Kero !


----------



## killer89 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal 

Ich hab eigentlich auch vor meinen Con endlich fertig zu bekommen, leider geht es dem Sattlermeister meines Vertrauens und auch Dieter Bohlens(!?) gerade nicht soo gut, naja, muss wohl wieder wärmer werden...

MfG


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Werkzeug aus dem Baumarkt ist ja eigentlich ok, Dremel gibts ja auch da. Nur keine mehr für 10 Euro!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Garantie,Garantie
Umtauschen, neue holen und nächste Panne produzieren


----------



## killer89 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Genau, GARANTIE! 
Deshalb hab ich auch nen ALDI-Dremel, glatt mal 3 Jahre Garantie und funktioniert sogar noch 

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sooo...da Nobbi sein Vorhaben schon gepostet hat, hier mal meine Top 5 der Vorhaben 

*Spongebob Mod*: War fast fertig, ist dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes abgesoffen (dämliche Silikonabdichtung -.-)
*Alan Electronic Show Case*: Brauch erst ein passendes, sehr kleines NT...wohl ne Pico PSU ^^
*Gothic Mod*: Hach...da fällt mir alle schlag lang was neues ein.


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

MalkavianChild85 na dann mal frisch ans Werk!


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Malkavian Warst DU mit dem Spongebob auf der Gamescom???


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da war ein Spongebob Mod ? 

hab ich den übersehen?


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> @ Malkavian Warst DU mit dem Spongebob auf der Gamescom???





Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Da war ein Spongebob Mod ?
> 
> hab ich den übersehen?



Nein nein. Ich war noch nie auf der Gamescom. 

Mein Mod war auch eher ein CaseCon. Und der basierte auf einer Terrariumbox mit Spongebob-Elementen ^^ 

Leider war die Zwischenplatte nicht richtig dicht. Und somit ergossen sich 4L destilliertes Wasser auf dem Fußboden -.-


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ui, wenn hier alle schon posten, was 2010 von ihnen zu erwarten ist, dann gibts von mir auch mal eine grobe Zusammenfassung. Leider ist diese nicht wirklich von Modding bestimmt:

*1. Diplom:* Januar, März, April und Juni gibts Prüfungen. Dazu noch die Endkorrektur meiner Diplomarbeit, vermutlich im Februar.

*2. Familie:* Im Februar kommt Fifadoc Jr. 

*3. Modding:* Mein "Ab auf die Insel..." Mod soll dieses Jahr fertig werden. Da Fehlt noch einiges, aber Ideen hab ich genug 
Weitere Mods muss man dann erstmal sehen, da ich erstmal nen Job brauche um mir die Teile leisten zu können 

Wenn ich damit alles fertig bin, ist es vermutlich schon August und DANN sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Fifadoc:
Wow, hört sich doch sehr interessant an und für uns eine Menge zu tun:
1. PC mit Diplomarbeit modden, 5 Minuten vor Abgabetermin
2. Kinderwagen und Kinderbettmodding

3. Geburt feiern mit dem ersten Dremel für Fifadoc Jr.


*Und nun exklusiv im Support-Forum von NobLorRos:*
* Dangerous Dungeons of NobLorRos! Ein Pen and Paper-Adventure zum immer weiter spielen!

Wie es funktioniert?
*Ganz einfach! Ein Spieler geht in die Dungeons und versucht,alle Gegner, Schätze und Geheimnisse zu finden. keine Ahnung,wie das gehen soll?
Ok,ich übernehme den ersten Quest: 

*1. Deadly Helau!*
Gehe 400 m in die Höhle,falle nicht über den konzertflügel...Aua! (Verlust von 80 Lebenspunkten)(Dumm gelaufen, wenn man sein eigenes Spiel nicht versteht) ok, Fackel anzünden...200 m weitergehen...Rosstaeuscher gefunden...Zur Party einladen? Klar doch!, ähhh,ok, Zur Party hinzufügen...300 m weitergehen in der Entfernung sieht man einen Schatten......Banane? Näher ran....Arrgh! Nein,der erste Gegner:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein schwerer Brocken....​
So, jetzt könnt ihr weiter schreiben, ob Rosstaeuscher und nobbi diese Herausforderung packen....

​


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Lieber Mr Klutten,

in Ihrem Verkaufsthread musste ich völlig überrascht feststellen, das sie immer wieder Pushen....
Hier der Beweis:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...acool-heatmaster-watercool-heatkiller-lt.html
Nun wundert mich gar nichts mehr, das alle roten Knöpfe an Board der NobLorRosso abgenutzt sind...
Bitte wenden sie sich an Dr godtake für weitere Hilfestellungen und Mr Schrauberopi hat mir gemeldet,dass sie sehr lange auf die dringende Therapiesitzung gewartet haben und zwar draussen.
Ferner habe ich die CD der Sugarbabes "Push the Button" aus ihremQuartier entfernen lassen.

Ihr besorgter Käptn...


----------



## ole88 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

prrrussstttt


Nachricht an Käpt´n planl. ups äh Käpt´n Nobbi,
Steuermann meldet sich an Bord zurück nach Feier und genuss des Caipiranischen Festtags gebräu. Kurs wohin? soll Mr. Klutten noch mitaufgenommen werden oder weiterhin im all treiben lassen? Mir war so als ob ich ihn am Fenster vorbei treiben sah.
Nun ja ich steh wieder am neu gemoddent Steuerpult das sehr genial aussieht da es nun aus Plexi besteht, nur kann mir jemand mal sagen wie zum teufel ich an das bedienfeld kommen soll wenn da Plexi drüber ist?
zefix nei.


----------



## Kaspar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

frei dremeln 
oder flexen


----------



## godtake (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

der Geschichte 2. Teil....

Nachdem Rossi und Nobbi den "schweren Brocken" durch massives Befeuern mit Farbmustern besiegt haben, gehen sie nochmal auf' Klo und reiten...äh...laufen weiter. 

2,2km holpriger Fussmarsch später
ein Geräusch  - Nobbi mit dem Kopf gegen etwas seltsam Rundes.
Gut . [ -80 Lebenspunkte + 5 Farbmuster = 102 Lebenspunkte. Rossi nach wie vor bei unbekümmerten 2 Lebenspunkten]

Oh...ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Preisroboter.de

Schnell rein, Rohre sind immer gut. *blubb* Luft nicht angehalten, Wasser geschluckt [Nobbi -5 Lebenspunkte, Rossi hatte Gott sei Dank noch das Farbmuster am Mund und so nur Farbmuster abbekommen + 1Lebenspunkt]

Doch da. Die Fackel ist aus. Aber der Tastsinn funktioniert Gott sei Dank noch. Rossi tapst in etwas furchtbares das sich schnell zusammenzieht und dann seltsam zu pulsieren beginnt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Fly Away Simulation, Flight Simulator #1

Panisch wollen unsere Helden fliehen...doch da hält sie eine Stimme auf:
Ihr  habt ihr bei Galileo wieder nicht aufgepasst? Die tun doch gar nix, die sind voll lieb und machen das Wasser sauber,...

Entsetzt starren Nobbi und Rossi sich an: Eine Stimme. Im Rohr. Im Wasser das ihnen bis zum Kehlkopf steht. Das ist zu viel. 

Doch die Stimme lässt sich nicht aufhalten. Sie redet weiter: "Ja Bubn, was habtsa denn? Ich bins doch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: slashfilm.com

"Der Lord selbst" rufen beide wie aus einem Mund.
"Was tust du denn hier?"




Wie wird es weitergehen? Hat sich der Lordselbst seinen natürlichen Bedingungen angepasst die er sich selbst geschaffen hat? Hat der Reaktor ihn verändert? Schreibt selbst!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Deadly Helau:*
derLordselbst gehört nun zur Party.
Da kommt der nächste Brocken:

Darth Kitty....was nun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:Hello Darth Kitty | one digital life

Ihm eine PCGH Fermi Special Edition 2015 zu werfen: Fermi kommt mit DX 14 und im Bundle mit Duke Nukem!
Darth Kitty liest völlig verzückt und dann vorbeischleichen. 300 m gehen, Balganischer Bumlux entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, schwere Aufgabe: Rosstaeuscher muss 4 stündigen Besänftigungstepptanz aufführen und doppelten WoW-Beitrag zahlen...


----------



## godtake (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das ham ma wieder toll gemacht. Ein Problem, 2 Lösungen...aber deine gefällt mir besser


----------



## ole88 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

also mit wow hast du ihn aber schon gestraft^^


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Logbuch von Fifadoc, Sternzeit grad nicht sichtbar (Anzeige durch Plexi verdeckt)*

So langsam geht mir das Material aus. Wir müssen dringend bei einem Handelsposten neues Acryl anfordern, oder einen der vielen Transporter von den Acrylmienen abfangen.

Es ist einfach eine sau arbeit, hier auf dem Schiff. Kaum hab ich wieder etwas in schuss, macht es einer wieder kaputt. Beispielsweise hat sich ole88 heute morgen meinen fräseaufsatz geliehen und was seh ich nun? Die Steuerkonsole hat ein Loch.
Werd also nun gleich noch ausmessen müssen, ein Positiv anfertigen um dann bis morgen, ein neues, passendes Stück dafür zu backen.

Es ist echt ein schwerer Job, dieses Schiff in einem otisch einwandfreien Zustand zu halten.

*Logbuch Ende*


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ godtake:Schon angepasst Dieser Gegner gefällt mir auch besser....

*Deadly Helau:*
Weiter gehts: Plötzlich sind die Helden von einer Horde Orcs umgeben....
derlordselbst, Kampfmagier,Vorschulstatus, versucht, einen weiteren Helden zu beschwören:

Lichtblitz, Orcs fallen um: Der Held ist niemand anderes als Fifadoc!!!!
Und er hat extra ein neues Kostüm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:http://www.savingadvice.com/images/blog/hello-kitty-superman.jpg

Nun ist die Party ein schlagkräftiges Quartett!


----------



## godtake (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

LOL! Ich brech zusammen...armer Fifa

Aber ich dachte Fifado*g* sag so aus?
*schnellundweitweglauf*


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 181 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 6: Erstkontakt*
​Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 9980,3.
Wir sind in die Umlaufbahn des Planeten Stoneage eingeschwenkt, um die Rasse der Hamish-People zu erforschen, die seit hunderten von Jahren ohne technischen Fortschritt auskommen und jegliche Technologie ablehnen. Wir sollen uns verkleidet unters Volk mischen und nur beobachten. Da kann nichts schief gehen.....

Mr Gamer_95, Aussenteam zusammenstellen! Mr Klutten, sie dürfen auch mal raus,ähh, vor die Tür, ähh, uns begleiten..
Danke Käptn, ich war noch nie draussen!
Gut, sie werden die Menschenleere Bergwelt erforschen.

Mr Schrauberopi, tolle Verkleidung und erst der falsche Bart, WAHNSINN?
Wieso Verkleidung? Bart falsch? ich verstehe nicht...

Kommen Sie, wir müssen uns beeilen.
K3R0, sie kommen auch mit, für sie haben wir diese Verkleidung.
Käptn,ein Pferd?
Nun, einer muss die Kutsche ja ziehen!

Auf der Oberfläche:

Diese Ruhe, diese Scheunen, dieser Geruch von...Pferdemist...
Ja, Mr derLordselbst, hier kann man mal richtig abschalten.
Mr K3R0, folgen sie der Kutsche da und.....
Vroommm....
Ja, und wir, hätten wir nicht vorher einsteigen sollen?
Nun, Mr Fifadoc, nun müssen wir K3R0 folgen. Ah, da kommt eine weitere Kutsche.
Mr Schrauberopi, lassen sie sich etwas einfallen, damit wir mitfahren können!
Gut!
Hilfe, Bruder! Nimm uns mit! Meine Tochter wird etwas dummes tun und ihr Knie entblößen, wenn wir sie nicht aufhalten!
Um Gottes willen,steigt ein!

Eine Stunde später:
Bruder, geht es mit diesem Gefährt nicht etwas schneller?
Warum,Bruder nobbi? Meine Angela macht das sehr gut auf ihre alten Tage...
Und da vorne, die Kutsche fährt aber schneller?
Nun, das ist Bruder Gasfuß, er hat die schnellste Kutsche.
Grmpf...
Bruder derLordselbst, was macht ihr da?
Deine Kutsche beschleunigen,Asus Pocket-Triebwerk V. 1.5, und nun: FESTHALTEN!!!
Vrooom....

In der Stadt: 
Bruder, dein Gefährt ist ...toll,was hast du gemacht? Hier, Bruder derLordselbst ist Handwerker von Gottes Gnaden und....
Na toll, bloß nicht einmischen...

Ok, Mr derLordselbst, wir gehen dann mal vor, sie haben hier ja noch etwas zu tun....
Was ist da für ein Auflauf in der Teestube?
Oh nein,Mr moe...
Käptn...ähhh, Bruder nobbi, ich habe diesen alten Replikator auf Tee eingestellt und nun können 200 mal mehr Leute....
Oh nein, bloß nicht einmischen...

Oh,K3R0, was.....
Hallo, Kä, ähh, Bruder nobbi!
Ich habe gerade Schwaster Ilse getroffen und die Arme versuchte, ihre Scheune zu richten und da mein Cousin B4UKR4HN gerade "zufällig" da war,haben wir den Rest des Dorfes auch......
Oh nein, bloß nicht einmischen...

Käptn!, Ähhh, Bruder!
Ja, Mr Equilibrium?
Ich habe meinen Nintendo GS 1000 im Replikator vergessen und nun haben schon alle Kinder einen...
Und was spielen sie? Nur harmlose Klassiker: Counterstrike,Resident Evil.....
Oh nein, bloß nicht einmischen....

12 Stunden später: Bruder, ähhh, Käptn nobbi an Aussenteam,alle hochbeamen.

Käptn nobbi, wie war es?
Wie immer, Mr Rosstaeuscher, Katastrophe, hoffentlich hat Mr Klutten nichts bemerkt..

Käptn nobbi!
Ja, Mr Klutten?
Ich habe meine Taschenlampe verloren!
Das macht nichts, gehen sie dahinten rechts in den kleinen Raum und drücken sie den roten Knopf, dann wird ihre Taschenlampe sofort hochgebeamt! Und seien Sie das nächste mal etwas vorsichtiger! Nicht auszudenken, wenn unsere Technologie auch nur ansatzweise gesehen worden wäre...

Computerlogbuch der NoblorRos: Stoneage ist hypermodern, die Wachstumsrate der technologischen Entwicklungen ist nicht zu fassen, alle Mitteilungen über Verweigerung von Technik müssen falsch sein. Wir haben ein Handelsabkommen unterzeichnet und werden mit Antiquitäten bezahlt: Kutschen und Scheunen, dafür Liefern wir Raketentriebwerke und Replikatoren. Verluste: keine. 
Mr Klutten befindet sich auf der Krankenstation, nachdem er die Luftschleuse mit einem Verkaufsthread auf PCGH verwechselt hat und pushen wollte...


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

mensch nobbi, hättst du doch was gesagt. ich hab doch noch nen bild von meinem Alter-Ego.
Dann hättest du nicht so ein miese Kopie aus China nehmen müssen.

Hier, für euch das letzte Bild meines geliebten Chars Fifadoc. Ein stolzer Orc-Schamane:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Fifadoc:
Gibts den auch in Rosa? und mit Hello Kitty?
Ich spiele auch WoW, guckst du hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:Bye Bye World of Warcraft, Hello Kitty | Ripten Videogame Blog

Oder mal nen Shooter....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:demotivational posters - Hello Kitty hello kitty, fail, japan, pink, m16, shooting range, gun, assault rifle 11380


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Klar, auf dem Bild ist eine Kitty versteckt, siehst du sie nicht?
Tip: der Orc hat ziemlich große Zähne und die "Hello Kitty" ist etwa in der Mitte des Bildes versteckt 

ed:
ich spiel kein WoW... nicht mehr.
Das bild ist ziemlich genau 2 Jahre alt


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ganz ehrlich?
ich hab noch nie WoW gespielt, ich sehe es irgendwie nicht ein, für ein Spiel erst und dann monatlich zu blechen
Ging früher ja auch alles kostenlos...
Und ich hatte nicht die idee dazu


----------



## Kaspar (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nabend,

Nobbi du hast mal wieder Super geschrieben wir sollten uns ein Film studio suchen und die ganzen sachen verfilmen lassen


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mr Klutten, Sie haben doch Familie, haben sie denn mal ein Photo?

Klar, Käptn, hier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:http://efg.wtal.de/Kooperation/Wasserkraft/WKA RoTa/WKA-Einweihung 060517/WKA-RoTa-EINWEIHUNG 060517.htm


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol wer spieltn alles wow an board?

RUNDMAIL AN ALLE:

AUFRUF ZUR MELDUNG ALLER SPIELENDEN WOW´s


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ ole88:
ich nicht
COH, WIC, da kannst du eher mit mir drüber reden
oder Blödsinn...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da gönnt man sich mal ein paar Monate lang eine schöpferische Pause und dann sowas...! Ähmmm, ja was denn...!? Ja genau das...! Was...? Das...!

Oder mit anderen Worten: "Alter, was geht hier den ab...!?"

@ nobbi77: Auf dem Bild sieht dem Klutten aber keiner ähnlich bis auf das Mädel und das aber auch nur, weil ihre Haare fast so lang sind wie die vom Klutten...


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@LordMeuchelmord: 
Die langen Haare von Mr. Klutten sind lebensnotwendig!
Ohne diese könnte ich ihn als Transporteroffizier nicht so schnell zu fassen kriegen äähh: Erfassen und zurück beamen.
Außerdem sichern sie seine Sauerstoffversorgung!

Ich habe ihm bisher ja noch nicht verraten, ab wann es Mengenrabatt gibt.......
Da er jedoch sein für die nächsten 12 Jahre zugeteiltes Kontingent an Beam-Vorgängen - auch die Energie meiner Abteilung ist schließlich begrenzt - demnächst aufgebraucht haben wird, muss ich doch dringend mal in der Preisliste nachschauen.....


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich spiele auch kein WOW, viel zu bunt, hat bonbon-grafik, mag ich nicht, lieber shooter oder rennspiele, aaaaber bloß kein WoW!


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich seh schon, ich muss hier wieder Position ergreifen und eine Lanze für WoW brechen.
Für mich steht zweifelsohne fest, dass es das beste Spiel der letzten 10 Jahre ist.

Wie komme ich zu dem Entschluss?
Ich habe etwa von Mitte 2004 bis Ende 2007 seeeehr aktiv WoW gespielt und es eigentlich nie bereut. Ich habe dort soziale Kontakte geknüpft, Freunde gefunden, meine Frau kennen gelernt und viel Freude gehabt.
Die monatliche Gebühr fand ich mehr als fair. Für das Geld bezahlte man eigentlich nur die Verwaltung des Accounts, aber das Spiel wurde/wird pausenlos weiter entwickelt.

Heute, 2 Jahre später stelle ich immer noch mit schrecken fest, wie Firmen allen Ernstes Spiele wie Modern Warfare 1+2 auf den Markt bringen können. Klar die Spiele sind witzig, aber zusammen haben die Spiele einen Umfang von ~15 Std... Bei Release kosteten sie ~40€. Das macht über 5€ pro Stunde Spiel. DAS ist unverschämt.
Dagegen sind die 13€/monat von WoW verschwindend wenig.

Ach ja, ansonsten spiel ich natürlich Fifa und PES, aber so richtig zählen kann man die nicht, denn das sind Dauerbrenner bei mir. Dieses jahr spiel ich halt mal PES, sonst meist Fifa, aber dann halt auch quasi das ganze Jahr und meist mehrmals pro Woche.
Trotzdem kein Vergleich mit WoW.


----------



## killer89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Naja... MW2 ist ne Sauerei, aber MW1 war in jedem Fall ein kostenloser Mehrspieler-Part, genauso CoD2 und die hab ich beide gesuchtet  
WoW muss man mögen, ich spiels nicht...

Schön aber für dich lieber Fifadoc, dass du dadurch Freunde und sogar deine Frau gefunden hast (seid ihr jetzt schon verheiratet?), viele verlieren dadurch aber auch jegliche soziale Kontakte...

MfG


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ne Frau über wow! WOW 

(Es gibt aber leider kein Ego Shooter Mmorpg! )

@ Killer89  COD 2 rules and COD 4 rules!


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@killer89:
jop, wir sind bereits verheiratet und im februar kommt dann der kleine untote Orc. 
Oder halt das, was bei rauskommt, mit einer untote Hexerin als Mutter einem Orc Schamanen als Vater


----------



## killer89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

UND KEINE PARTY!? 
Aber bleiben wir doch bei Fifadoch Jr. allein die Vorstellung, wie ein untoter Orc aussehen würde 

MfG


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ein Hoch auf die Horde


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Horde



Jop. Konnte nie verstehen, warum so viele Leute dieses komische Elfen gesocks spielen konnten.
Und Menschen brauch ich nicht spielen... bin schon einer 

Und beim kommenden StarWars MMORPG werd ich dauch definitiv erstmal die Sith austesten. Klar mag ich auch irgendwie die Jedis, aber auf der Seite der "Guten" laufen in solchen Spielen immer viele komische gestalten rum, die sich für "Ritter des Lichts" und anderes komisches Gesocks halten.
Da krieg ich Krätze, will doch auch mal richitg herzhaft Meckern können, ohne dumm angeguckt zu werden


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

tztztz...irgendjemand hat mein Profil gemoddet  Jetzt bin ich auf der schwarzen Seite der Macht.


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Und beim kommenden StarWars MMORPG werd ich dauch definitiv erstmal die Sith austesten. Klar mag ich auch irgendwie die Jedis, aber auf der Seite der "Guten" laufen in solchen Spielen immer viele komische gestalten rum, die sich für "Ritter des Lichts" und anderes komisches Gesocks halten.
> Da krieg ich Krätze, will doch auch mal richitg herzhaft Meckern können, ohne dumm angeguckt zu werden



Jo so ähnlich hab ich das auch vor


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hui Malkavian, wen hast  du bestochen das du jetzt moderator bist? Oder hast du Klutten verraten das er doch die grünen knöpfe drücken muss? nee, Spass bei seite. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Gruß Kero

P.s. Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem Shop Watercooling.de? Ich hab da was am 25.12. bestellt und laut meinem Konto ist da noch nichts passiert, steht immernoch "in Bearbeitung"...


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich fang jetzt an wow mal zu zocken, natürlich auf nem free server, ne gute freundinn zieht mich hoch und ja mal gugen werd wohl n draenei paladin mal ausprobieren nachtelfen sin nich so meins und menschen langweilig und zwerge hässlich^^


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich fang jetzt an wow mal zu zocken, natürlich auf nem free server, ne gute freundinn zieht mich hoch und ja mal gugen werd wohl n draenei paladin mal ausprobieren nachtelfen sin nich so meins und menschen langweilig und zwerge hässlich^^



buhuuuuu!!!
Alianz stinkt! Horde rulez!

Draenei sind auch nur niedliche blaue Kuscheltiere... aber wenigstens sterben sie schnell... 
Nimm doch lieber Horde, dann darf man auch mal seinen Trieben freien lauf lassen und richtig blutrünstig sein


----------



## killer89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ K3R0: kenne ich nicht, aber bei mir hat sich ALTERNATE auch erst gestern gemeldet, wahrscheinlich machen die auch Weihnachtsurlaub oder so... aber mal anschreiben kostet ja nix...
@ ole: Mach doch auf Mr. T und werd Nachtelfirokese 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!

äähm - kurze Frage: MW?
Hab' ich da was verpasst - habe gerade wieder Mr. K. 'bedienen' dürfen....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Call of Duty Modern Warfare  hast wohl was verpasst 
Armer alter Mann  

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



killer89 schrieb:


> Call of Duty Modern Warfare  hast wohl was verpasst
> Armer alter Mann
> 
> MfG


Ach, weist Du:  lieber "arm dran" als "Arm ab"......
Armer unwissender Jungspund........
Tststs - immer diese jungen Hüpfer!

Dat 'alt' nimmste zurück!
Denke dran: auch Du wirst nicht jünger - bist schließlich kein Filmstar.

Die altern aber auch - wenn auch nur teilweise......

Und: werde Du erstmal so alt, wie mich die S-Bahn-Berlin gemacht hat!

Ich kenne MW als Kürzel für MechWorrior.....
CoD ist aber nicht so wirklich mein Ding  - ich bevorzuge Flugsimu oder andere 'Simulationen' - wie eben MechWorrior - oder HAWX.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich mag horde nich, is mir zu doof^^


----------



## killer89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ach, weist Du:  lieber "arm dran" als "Arm ab"......
> Armer unwissender Jungspund........
> Tststs - immer diese jungen Hüpfer!
> 
> ...


Sag ich doch: alter Mann  Simu pfff 

Nee, schon klar, wir werden alle nich jünger, aber ich werd auch niemals älter sein als du, da sind immer die 23 Jahre zwischen 
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich Mech Warrior oder HAWX nie gezockt hab, aber ich glaub die sind net ganz so schnell wie CoD4, was doch schon um einiges schneller is als CoD2, nur Team Fortress is noch schneller, zumindest bei den Spielen, die ich bisher gezockt hab. 

Mal sehen, wie alt mich meine Arbeit macht, im Moment ist es unser Staat... wolln die mir das Kindergeld wegnehmen, weil ich knapp über die Bruttogrenze komm  und nächstes Jahr hätte ich noch Anspruch für n halbes Jahr, aber nööö, die können keine halben Jahre berechnen... mal sehen, vllt werd ich nächstes Jahr auch Zivi, dürfen die schön weiterzahlen 

MfG


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Team Fortress rules! 

@fifadoc + ole88 
Ein Leben für die Horde

(Bin [alter] Warcraft 3 Veteran!)


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ein leben für die ally^^

sodale wir sind ab jetzt nur noch ein haufen von heimlichen genies^^


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich hab mein Gehäuse gemoddet...
Jetzt sind da jede menge scharfe Kanten und Verformungen drin...


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hurra, wir haben einen eigenen Moderator!!!
Na, da wird es dieses jahr wohl doch noch was mit der Weltherrschaft!
Gratz, MalkavianChild851,9876


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Januar 2010)

*Gehäuse*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Gehäuse gemoddet...
> Jetzt sind da jede menge scharfe Kanten und Verformungen drin...


Und wo sind Bilders?


----------



## Kaspar (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Darum wir wollen bilder von deiner schandt... ähh... modding sehen.


----------



## ole88 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich glaubs auch unsere mannschaft wird zur weltherrschaft auserkoren


----------



## axel25 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Persönliches Logbuch Axel25, etc pp.

Die Silvesterparty war toll. wir haben eine komplette Flotte getroffen! Gestern kam dann ein Schreiben vom Flottenkommando. Die NobLorRos und das nun Orion getaufte Schiff sollen sich mit der Hauptflotte treffen. Ohoh...

Do fängt die Schule wieder an


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Hurra, wir haben einen eigenen Moderator!!!
> Na, da wird es dieses jahr wohl doch noch was mit der Weltherrschaft!
> Gratz, MalkavianChild851,9876



Ich bin jetzt Ganztagskinderbetreuer  Welch ein Aufstieg *Träne wegwisch*


----------



## Kaspar (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Du machst ja richtig karriere


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

FifaDoc ist ebenfalls nun Mod...  zwei ^^...


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Eh irgendwie nicht oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Streiche FifaDoc- setze Daxtrose  Blöde Minibar...


----------



## Fifadoc (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

was bitte soll ich sein? oO

ed:
ok, der Alk mal wieder.
Für so spielchen wie Mod-sein hab ich gar keine Zeit im Moment.


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Lieber Warcraft oder was?


----------



## Fifadoc (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Lieber Diplomprüfungen -.-


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*offizielle NobLorRos Angelegenheit:*
*Hier die PN von PCGH:
*
Hallo,

frohes neues Jahr. 

Thilo meint, ihr würdet gerne wegen eines Casemod-Projekts mit uns zusammenarbeiten. Welche Komponenten braucht ihr denn dafür von uns?

Gruß,
Daniel 



*Und hier die Antwort:*

Dir auch erst mal ein frohes neues Jahr!

Wir nehmen alles, was kommt.
Natürlich wäre ein komplettes System (in Teilen) Ideal!
Luftkühlung oder Wakü ist uns auch egal.
Ein Luftgekühltes System wäre schön mit Noctua-Lüftern, das würde gut zu unserem "ungewöhnlichen" Farbkonzept passen. Evtl. würde MDPC-X die Sleeves spenden.
Auch möglich wäre ein schon kompletter PCGH-Rechner, der dann das NobLoRos-Finish kriegen würde.

Für uns sieht es so aus: Wir nehmen was kommt und machen was draus.
Wie ich Thilo schon mitteilte, müssen wir nur schauen, was mit dem Porto passiert, da wir auch nicht so finanzkräftige Schüler und Studenten dabei haben und wir ja eine Menge durch Deutschland schicken müssen, das gleiche gilt halt für weitere anfallende Materialien, wie Plexiglas usw.

Am einfachsten wäre es, ihr teilt mir mit, was ihr euch so an Hardware vorstellen könnt und wir besprechen dann evtl. Änderungswünsche. Ob Einsteiger oder Highend, egal.

Generell aber am liebsten zur Gehäusefrage: keine Tür und innen möglichst nicht lackiert.
Beim Rest: Überraschung
Lack: NobLorRos, Pulverbeschichtung, Airbrush, Window, Sleeves, mal schauen, was von euch kommt.

Auch hätten wir gerne, dass ihr als Auftraggeber das Tagebuch eröffnet und wir es mit unseren Arbeitsschritten dann fortführen, so nach dem Motto: Wir von PCGH müssen verrückt sein...
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen. Ansonsten: Jederzeit sind Fragen willkommen!


LG

Norbert


----------



## ole88 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

du hättest ruhig sagen können sleeve von nils steht fest^^, aber ansonsten gute antwort


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gut geschrieben...
Wollen wir mal hoffen das es was wird...
Aber es ist ja auch Werbung für PCGH


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was kommt
Aber ich freue mich schon gewaltig drauf


----------



## Kaspar (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gut geschrieben und sie werden es bereuren 

Naja mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 ich will pcgh aufkleber ich mache freiwillig werbung  brauche ma welche für meinen roller 
gibt es sowas wohl und NobLorRos aufkleber nehm ich auch wenn mir jez noch einer sagen kann wo ich die alle herbekomme bin ich glücklich


----------



## Kaspar (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

naja suchste nen laden auf die aufkleber machen und dann lässte dir welche mit dem noblorros logo und welche mit nem pcgh logo drauf


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Grübel, NobLorRos-Aufkleber....GODTAKE!!!!! Entwurf für NobLorRos-Aufkleber! DIE Marktlücke!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Kaspar (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Darum misst wie konnte ich das nur übersehen und die gibts natürlich auch nur im sparpack wo 500 stück zu 2500€ drin sind


----------



## Fifadoc (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Plexiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, neeed more Plexiiiiiiiiiiiii. ^^

Isch bieg dann daraus schon was zurecht 
Vllt son schönes Accessoire, das farblich zum Restkonzept passt. Sowas wie ein stylischer Kopfhörer-Ständer oder das "in Plexi eingebettete" Original NobLoRos Micro mit passgenauer Halterung am Case... oder oder oder... 

hach... gebt mir einfach Material und Zeit, dann lass ich meinen Gedanken freien lauf


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 naja hier bei mir inna nähe gibts leider keinen laden der sowas macht und dem internet trau ich nich mehr so ganz  da bin ich schonma ,, aufe fresse geflogen`` da warens schuhe für 50€ die erst über nen jahr gebraucht haben bis se losgeschickt wurden mir dann natürluch nich mehr gepasst haben und kohle gabs nie zurrück


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich glaube die Redis wissen gar nicht worauf sie sich einlassen......

Der größte Modder Chaoten Trupp, die die Szene je gesehen hat, arbeitet zusammen...

AUWEIA !!! 

Ich freue mich darauf....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> naja hier bei mir inna nähe gibts leider keinen laden der sowas macht und dem internet trau ich nich mehr so ganz  da bin ich schonma ,, aufe fresse geflogen`` da warens schuhe für 50€ die erst über nen jahr gebraucht haben bis se losgeschickt wurden mir dann natürluch nich mehr gepasst haben und kohle gabs nie zurrück




Kopie Shops machen das häufig....

Jeden Falls macht der Mann meiner Arbeitskollegin sowas....

Ob T-Shirt bedruckung, Gravuren, Digitaldruck, Aufkleber etc.

Der macht alles...

Mfg


----------



## godtake (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Aufkleber....mjammi. Ok, morgen früh sind Entwürfe da...ich glaub ich mach sogar schicke *grübel*....Ansonsten: Super geschrieben Nobbi (wie immer halt)...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit 47111712,3*

_Nachtrag zur Silvesterfeier....

BeerlsGood, moe und Schienenbruch sind von unserem Kapitän mit dem ausrichten der Silvesterfeier beauftragt worden...

Es war wirklich ein rauschendes Fest, keiner war mehr alleine und wir fieberten alle Mitternacht entgegen, wo DerLordselbst uns eine große Überraschung versprochen hatte...._

_10 Minuten vor Mitternacht auf der Brücke, alle Pflichtbewußt und Stocknüchtern...

"Kapitän ???"
"Hick`s ....was gibt es Intelfan ???"
"Da nähert sich ein Raumschiff...."
"Oh wirklich...Mensch, die können gleich mit feiern...Rosstaeuscher ???""
"Ja, Kapitän ..."
"Du kannst noch einiger maßen gerade stehen...begrüße Du die Gäste.."

"Hey...fremdes Schiff...wer seit Ihr ??? Was wollt Ihr ??? Habt Ihr Chips und Bier dabei ???"

"Hier spricht das Kringlonische Schiff Knarrz .... Kapitän Schlorff...."
"Was habt Ihr hier zu suchen....das ist unser Gebiet !!!! Identifizieren Sie sich !!!"

"Hier ist das Raumschiff Heesters...nee .... EntemitReis...nee...wie hieß diese Rostlaube doch gleich *Hicks Rülps*...Raumschiff NoblorRos....der Obermotz hier heißt Kapitän Nobbi und ich bin der erste Großwesir Rosstaeuscher....und der Rest hier sind die wilden Hummeln he,he,he....*Hicks*"

"ole88...wo sind wir eigentlich ???"
"*Hicks....würg*...also vorhin waren wir da....und jetzt sind wir irgendwo dort ....könnte auch das sein....*Rülps"......

"Wollt Ihr uns beleidigen...*Motz, Zeter,Schimpf*...wir sind ein stolzer Kriegerclan....keiner ist erfolgreicher bei WoW wir wir...."

"Autsch.....Nr. eins...."
"Ja Klutten ???"
"*Hicks...Rülps*...mit denen ist nicht zu spaßen .... lass mich das lieber machen....ich habe deren Betriebsanleitung studiert bei CloneWars....*Hicks*"
"Wie you will....euer Pestizlenz....*Hicks*...."

"Wie kann ich antworten...*Hicks...Rülps*...ach ja ich weiß....der rote Knopf bei ole88...."
"Klutten .....NEIN !!!"

Es war schon ein Majestätischer Anblick, wie 6 Photonentorpedos ihren Hangar verließen und Punkt Mitternacht das Kringlonische Schiff trafen...

Diese Farben, dieses Leuchtfeuer, diese Spezial Effekts, als das Schiff explodierte, wird uns noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben....

"Mr. Klutten...um Gottes willen...das macht einen schlagartig Nüchtern...."
"Kaptän...ja Nr. eins....Klutten hört Sie nicht....er ist irgendwie erstarrt..."
"Was machen wir jetzt ???"

"Kaptän....ein weiteres Schiff nähert sich...."
"Kringlonen ??? "
"Nein ... Nutellaner....Kapitän Nuss Pli ist am Telefon...er möchte wissen was passiert ist...."

"Kapitän...das ist die Lösung !!!"
"Intelfan....schaffen Sie Klutten auf die Krankenstation...."
"Mr_47 ...das Beschuldigungsband "Die waren es !!!" auf allen Kanälen abspielen...."

"Nr. eins...das soll funktionieren ???"
"Klar Kapitän....die Kringlonen und die Nutellaner, verstehen sich nicht, seit vor Tausend Jahren die Kringlonen den Nutellanern frisch ausgepresstes Katzengele als Brotaufstrich verkaufen wollten und die Nutellaner im gegenzug den Kringlonen eine braune Pampe....das Fatale....die Nutellaner hassen Gelee und die Kringlonen wurden von der braunen Pampe Impotent...."
"Machen Sie weiter Nr. eins .... der Bluff könnte klappen...."

"Ok...Mr_47...Band weiter abspielen....Funkanal öffnen und Entsetzen über die Tat der Nutellaner bekunden...."
"ole 88 ....Schiff tarnen und langsam verschwinden...."
"Ok...Nr. eins....Schiff ist getarnt in Lila mit weißen Flecken....."

"Puuhhhhh....nochmal gut gegangen..."

Anmerkung: 
Die Kringlonen und die Nutellaner liegen im Krieg, was uns nicht wirklich stört, da wir lieber Marmelade essen...

MalkavianChild85 wurde vom Oberkommando zum "Oberkindermädchen" befördert und ließ uns alle als erste Amtshandlung in Hangar 4 antreten zum Windeln wechseln....er musste aber erkennen, das nicht genug Windeln an Board waren und darauf hin sind 3 seiner 5 Persönlichkeiten in Streit geraten....also wurde das erst einmal verschoben und wir bekamen alle stattdessen eine Woche Fernsehverbot....

Warum haben wir einen neuen Aufpasser ??? Hat das Oberkommando was bemerkt ??? Klutten hat doch bisher immer gereicht....

Klutten ist erwacht und kann sich an nichts erinnern....Allerdings ist die Brücke Videoüberwacht....und das Band ist im Tresor beim Kapitän und wird von 12 Waldkatzen bewacht...wer weiß .....
_

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

rofl, das wusst ich nimmer, wo sind wir jetzt? auwei alles so verworren


----------



## godtake (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Rossi: Nice. Nice. Nice hihi...


Sooo...

Ladies and Gentleman
Meine Damen und Herren
Liebste Angehörige des Noblorros- Clans

Voller Stolz präsentiere ich:
den ersten, offiziellen Noblorros- Aufkleber, 
na, was sagt ihr?

Mit meiner Lieblingsorange, "coolem" Schriftzug und gaanz tollen Löchern...Noblorros halt...




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_Käptn an Nr.1, _
_bin soeben wieder zu mir gekommen, weiss nur noch, dass es ein tolles Feuerwerk gab. Woher stammt das Tütü, was ich da trage und was machen diese Schoko-Brotaufstrich-Gläser im Transporterraum?_
_und holen sie meine Elektro-Gartenschere von K3R0, bevor er sich mit ihr verlobt!_
_Und holen sie Dr. godtake, Mr. Schrauberopi hat sein Gebiss auf meinem Stuhl liegen lassen, mein Allerwertester hat es wieder gefunden...._
_Käptn am, ähhh, Ende_


----------



## godtake (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hmhm...Wenn Aufkleber, dann auch Badge *g*....

Hür:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt aber schlafen geh, Nachti ihr alle


----------



## Kaspar (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Godtake Super Arbeit wie immer ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Godtake...

Sehr Hübsch...

ABER, müssten hinten nicht auch Räder sein ???

Woher hast Du die Einschusslöcher ??? Sowas suche ich schon lange....

Wäre es nicht besser, die Zugmaschine würde "Wirr" oder "Irre" gucken ???

Fragen über Fragen....

Mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sehr shön, bekommen wir etwa von PCGH die HW spendiert für den NobLorRos-Mod?

@godtake mal wieder sehr schöne kreative Arbeit von Dir


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Logbucheintrag MalkavianChild "Oberatjudante85", Sternzeit 85,69

_Silverster war schön. Kurz nach dem Jahreswechsel entdeckte ich eine Nachricht des 5-Sterne-Generals General Thilo auf meinem Display.

Ich wurde von der Konförderation befördert und bin jetzt "Oberadjutantin" auf dem NobLorRos-Schiff. 

*träne wegwisch* Das war ein schönes Geschenk. So konnte das neue Jahr weiter gehen.

Als erste Amtshandlung und zur Ausnüchterung befahl ich alle (noch lebenden) Crewmitglieder in Hangar 4 zum Windelwechseln.

Nach dem nächtlichen Stromausfall gab es plötzlich sehr großen Nachwuchs und ole88 übersah, das 2 Babys in die Clonemaschine geraten.

Nun denn, dachte ich mir, sollten die Herren mal zeigen was sie können.

__Es war eine KATASTROPHE!

__Nicht nur, dass Käpnt Nobbi die Windel Mr. Rosstaeuscher um den Kopf band, Nein, Mr. Klutten stülpte allen roten Knöpfen auch noch kleine Babysöckchen um. Er hat wohl einen leichten Schaden davongetragen.

Derweil nähte unser Nahkampfexperte axel25 lauter Haftminen an die Windeln und stammelte irgend etwas von "das müsse so sein".

K3r0 hingegen legte hingebungsvoll die Pampers an die defekte Rohrleitung in der Mr. derLordSelbst die Kühlflüssigkeit umleitete, um damit das Leck zu stopfen.

Mein erstes Ich meldete sich schon nach kurzer Zeit um darauf hinzuweisen, das nicht mehr genügend Windeln da wären. Mein zweites Ich beschwerte sich darauf hin, da es explizit darauf hin wies, das mein viertes Ich für den Einkauf zuständig war.

Nachdem ich nun mit mir selbst erstmal klar kommen musste, nutze die geschundene Crew diese Möglichkeit zum Flüchten.

Aber einen konnte ich gerade noch so zu Fassen bekommen: Mr. Equilibrium. Er muss jetzt erstmal auf die stille Treppe für 30 Minuten _​


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Joa, der Druffpapper ist ganz hübsch.
Ich schlage folgenden Mod vor:

Wir nehmen das Motiv des Aufklebers, lassen daraus ein 1m x 2m x 0.5m großes Werbeschild aus Plexi anfertigen und legen dann alles, was wir gesponsert bekommen einfach da rein... Fertig.


----------



## godtake (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Fifa: /sign! Aber: Beleuchtung bauen wir noch ein, 5000W Suchscheinwerfer aus ner Fregatte oder so...


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



godtake schrieb:


> @Fifa: /sign! Aber: Beleuchtung bauen wir noch ein, 5000W Suchscheinwerfer aus ner Fregatte oder so...



von mir aus kann das ding auch nicht nur 0.5m tief sein, sondern 2m, dann kommen 2 Dicke scheinwerfer und eine Märklin Eisenbahn rein.
Auf der Bahn montieren wir dann die Hardware, aus der wir eine Skluptur (Dinosaurier o.ä.) zusammenkleben. Dann sieht man den schatten der Hadware-Skulptur innen herum fahren


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

man könnte doch glatt nen kleinen Nuclear Reaktor einbauen. Somit besäße es eine eigene Stromquelle und wäre autonom.


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das klingt praktisch.
falls einer weiss, wo die Frau Schawan wohnt, könnte er dort doch mal bitte vorbei fahren. Ich glaub bei ihr im Garten sind noch alte Brennstäbe vergraben, die könnten wir vllt nutzen.


----------



## Intelfan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Geile Idee... ich glaube man könnte auch ein LC-Power Netzteil nehmen... Rein Hitzetechnisch übertrumpft das Teil sogar Brennstäbe... Aber ich glaube Brennstäbe haben wir hier im Keller auch noch rumfliegen


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ey Rosstaeuscher du kommst doch auch hier auser gegend wüsstest du nen laden? weil ich muss sagen das erste desing gefällt mir  das würde wirklich drauf kommen


----------



## Mick Jogger (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Intelfan Ich hab sicher auch noch welche in meiner Hardware Rumpelkiste!


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was ihr so alles im Haus lagert... echt ma übel.
Ich hab meine Stäbchen alle, zwecks Endlagerung, in fremden Gärten verbuddelt. Ganz nach vorbild unserer Forschungsministerin.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> ey Rosstaeuscher du kommst doch auch hier auser gegend wüsstest du nen laden? weil ich muss sagen das erste desing gefällt mir  das würde wirklich drauf kommen


 

Hier in Höxter gibt es "Letter Line".....das ist der Mann meiner Kollegin...

Der macht alles über T-Shirt Druck...Digitaldruck...Aufkleber...Visitenkarten...Gravuren etc.

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hier in Höxter ...



WEnn ich das schon lese ^^
Du gibst also zu, dass du weit entfernt von jeder Zivilisation wohnst?
Höxter is nu wirklich geil... 50km bis zur Autobahn, in jede Richtung


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Vielleicht hat er aber nen Helicopter


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> WEnn ich das schon lese ^^
> Du gibst also zu, dass du weit entfernt von jeder Zivilisation wohnst?
> Höxter is nu wirklich geil... 50km bis zur Autobahn, in jede Richtung


 

Das ist ein bedachte Entfernung bei unplanmässig schief gegangenen Moddingversuchen jeglicher Art.

Wer weiß, mit welchem Zeug er so rum hantiert?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> WEnn ich das schon lese ^^
> Du gibst also zu, dass du weit entfernt von jeder Zivilisation wohnst?
> Höxter is nu wirklich geil... 50km bis zur Autobahn, in jede Richtung


 
Na ja....ich arbeite nur in Höxter....ich wohne in Bevern / Niedersachsen....
Und Du willst doch wohl nicht behaupten, das Göttingen Zivilisiert ist....



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Das ist ein bedachte Entfernung bei unplanmässig schief gegangenen Moddingversuchen jeglicher Art.
> 
> Wer weiß, mit welchem Zeug er so rum hantiert?


 
Mit Naquada Generatoren....wer gibt sích noch mit Plutonium ab....doch höchstens Leute die Behaupten in der "Zivilisation" zu wohnen _(z.B. Göttingen)_.....


*Leute der Coutdown läuft.....*

*Wer macht den 2.000sten Post ????*​*Die Auszeichnung liegt schon bereit....*

Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er aber nen Helicopter


 

Wozu bin ich der erste Offizier ???

Ich habe natürlich ein Shuttle....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wir sind erst bei 1957 is noch lange hin


----------



## moe (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*ich, ich, ich...*

schade, doch nich...


@fifa. wir haben übrigens ne ig: klick mich


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

woher sollt ich von der IG denn wissen? sowas les ich doch nicht ^^

@Rosstauescher:
Göttingen und zivilisiert? Gnade. 
Die Leute hier können nicht Autofahren, sind politisch alle verwirrt und neigen teilweise zur cholerik.
Aber dank der A7 hab ich halt Zugang zur Zivilisation


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> woher sollt ich von der IG denn wissen? sowas les ich doch nicht ^^
> 
> @Rosstauescher:
> Göttingen und zivilisiert? Gnade.
> ...


 

Na ja...das nächste ist Hannover oder Kassel....Zivilisation ???

Mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tja meiner einer arbeitet in Wunstorf nähe Hannover, da ist Zivilisation auch ein Fremdwort. Aber Klutten kennt die gleiche gegend


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Tja meiner einer arbeitet in Wunstorf nähe Hannover, da ist Zivilisation auch ein Fremdwort. Aber Klutten kennt die gleiche gegend


 

Ah ja....Wunstorf .... das erklärt so manches....

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Bad Münder...da kennt man die Gepflogenheiten in Wunstorf...

Wo arbeitest Du denn dort ??? Im örtlichen Irrenhaus als Patient oder....

*ups..wichtiger Termin...schnell wegrenn....*


Mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich gehöre zum anderen verrückten Verein und zwar das LTG 62 (Lufttransportgeschwader)!


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2010)

*Zivilisation?*

Hi!


Fifadoc schrieb:


> Aber dank der A7 hab ich halt Zugang zur Zivilisation


Na, dann freue Dich, dass Du mit der A7 Zugang zur Zivilisation hast: Stell' Dir mal (lieber nicht) vor, Du währest auf die Bahn angewiesen........


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na ja...das nächste ist Hannover oder Kassel....Zivilisation ???


Hannover, Kassel?
Zivilisation?
Nee: dat nächste dürfte Hamburg sein.
Ich bin ja soo viel besser auch nicht dran: sooooo groß ist D-Dorf auch 
nicht.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zum anderen verrückten Verein und zwar das LTG 62 (Lufttransportgeschwader)!


Jaaa - die Bundeswehr.
Wurde schon in der Bibel erwähnt: sie hüllten sich in seltsame Gewänder udn irrten Ziellos umher......

*hui...undwegbinich*


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der Bund? Wo? Feldjäger? *versteck* ^^

Wann gehts hier denn mit dem Raumschiff weiter?


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also in Kassel hab ich 3 Jahre gewohnt. Das ist ein Dorf mit Straßenbahn.

Hannover ist schon eher zivilisation, aber für mich ist ganz Niedersachsen nur plattes Land.
Bin eigentlich ein reiner Westfale und bin quasi vor der Tür des Ruhrgebiet groß geworden. Das ist einfach eine andere Dimension, finde ich.

@Schienenbruch:
Während meiner Grundausbildung hab ich am Anfang versucht die Bahn zu nehmen. Nachdem wir dann die 4. Woche in Folge Sonntags Abends zu spät kamen, bin ich mit ein paar anderen aufs Auto umgestiegen.
Wenn man pünktlich sein muss, ist die DB keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Fifadoc: genau deswegen bin ich nach nur anderthalb Jahren wieder umgezogen!
Bahn & Schichtdienst = Grande Katastrophe!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

In Anbetracht des Wetters hier in meinem Urlaubsort stellt sich für mich auch gerade eine Grande Katastrophe dar...

45cm Schnee + leergeräumte Salzlager + Temperaturen ~ 15°C Minus + fauler Räumdienst = *RIESEN KATASTROPHE*


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Cooles Wetter sowas wünsch ich mir seit anfang Dezember!


----------



## killer89 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hier is auch genug Schnee und Salz is allgemein irgendwie knapp... nicht, dass irgendwie Winter ist oder so, neeeeeeee  

Wie gesagt, für unser Moddingprojekt könnt ich mich für den praktischen Teil auch mit Schrauberopi treffen (in der Zivilisation namens Hamburg ) sofern dieser damit auch einverstanden ist 

MfG


----------



## ole88 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hier is der bund? omg "duckundwechbin"

jaja ausgemustert und weder zivi noch was andres machen müssen^^ man muss nur die richtigen leut kennen


----------



## Intelfan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> hier is der bund? omg "duckundwechbin"
> 
> jaja ausgemustert und weder zivi noch was andres machen müssen^^ man muss nur die richtigen leut kennen




Das will ich auch


----------



## ole88 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

tja es geht schon, müssen nur paar umstände aufeinander treffen^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@killer:
Schauen wir erst mal, was es zu tun gibt und dann sehen wir mal weiter. Bei so vielen, unf... äh ausgesuchten Spitzenmoddern, wird für den Einzelnen nicht soo viel Arbeit übrig sein. 

@nobbi:
Hast Du aber einen feinen Brief geschrieben, wieder mal. 

Hier ist kalt in meiner Höhle. Türen und Fenster auf, um den Lackgestank rauszubekommen. 

*Merke: Niemals im Winter in der eigenen Wohnung lackieren!*

Viele Grüße aus der zivilisierten Welt.


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sowas wollte ich nie. Bund war irgendwie geil. 
ich hatte viel freizeit und wurd in meinem büro nicht gestört.

Und die Erfahrung mit dem G36 "rotzen" zu gehen ist einfach geil. Ach ja, das MG3 ist auch irgendwie auch ein geiles teil


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit 6666666,6*

_*Liebes Tagebuch,

Wird unser Kapitän Senil ???

Er hat doch tatsächlich DerLordselbst, GrafFerdoe und Gamer_95 erlaubt unsere Klimaanlage zu Benchen...ääähhhh zu Modden, Modifizieren....wie auch immer....

Was ist dabei herausgekommen ???

Aktuelles Wetter im Schiff: 
*_

_*-26 Grad und es schneit....*_
_*
Aktueller Status des Schiffes:
*_

_*Auf Deck 8-12 tobt ein Schneesturm...*_
_*17 Mann sind auf Deck 8-12 als Verschollen gemeldet...
*_
_*Hangar 3 und 4 sind wegen Glatteis nicht passierbar...*_
_*Das Streusalz wird knapp...
*_
_*Schrauberopi ist in seinem Quartier im Schaukelstuhl fest gefroren...
*_
_*Die Schnapsvorräte gehen zu Ende...*_
_*moe macht den Umsatz seines Lebens mit Glühwein...*_
_*Klutten ist freiwillig ausgestiegen...er meinte Draußen wäre es wärmer...*_
_*K3R0 hat seine scharfe Brotmaschine verlassen und hat mit einem Heizlüfter angebändelt....*_
_*killer89 hat seine sämtlichen Stringtangas angezogen und trägt über seiner Uniform ein traumhaftes Kleid mit Tütü...*_
_*Wir fliegen seit 6 Std. mit max. Warp geradeaus, da ole88 am Gashebel fest gefroren ist....*_
_*Intelfan versucht mit Kampfsportübungen die Mannschaft warm zu halten....aktuell 8 Tote und 16 Schwer verletzte....*_
_*godtake behandelt derzeit 47 Personen mit gebrochenen Nasen, da man wegen dem vielen Schnee`s Fifadoc`s Plexi Scheiben nicht mehr sieht...*_
_*Unser Kapitän findet das alles nicht so schlimm und hat sich mit seinen 12 Waldkatzen unter seine Hello Kitty Bettwäsche zurückgezogen...*_
_*DerLordselbst, GrafFerdoe und Gamer_95 mussten bei MalavianChild`s fünf Persönlichkeiten Rede und Antwort stehen....bekamen zur strafe ordentlich was auf die Patsche Händchen und die Windeln gewechselt...*_
_*Nucleus ist in seinen Computer gekrochen und wärmt sich an seinem Prozzi...*_
_*Ich bin unterwegs mit 12 von mir bestimmten "Freiwilligen" zu Deck 7 zum Schnee schippen....12 schippen und ich trage die Verantwortung...*_
_*Wehe, die Verantwortlichen bekommen das nicht wieder hin....dann schicke ich sie auf Deck 2 zum rote Knöpfe drücken....*_

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Offizielle NobLorRos Angelegenheit*​
Liebe Kollegen, Mannschaft und weitere Persönlichkeiten,
morgen Sternzeit 1600 solltet ihr euch alle mal auf der Main umschauen

Mehr verrate ich euch nicht,wird ne tolle Überraschung.

LG 
nobbi und auch im Namen von PCGH_Thilo


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oha... Das kann ja was werden...
Wenn wir uns auf der Main umschauen kommt am Ende noch jemand auf die idee sie zu modden...
Ich kann nur sagen:
I x3 PCGH


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich war auch beim Bund, hatte noch ein richtiges Gewehr(G3), keins von Tuppaware(G36).  Geilste Erfahrung war nen hundert Schuss-kasten mit dem MG zu verballern. 20sec. war alles weg, oh mann kam schon nah an Rambo ran.  
Freu mich schon auf morgen 16.00!!!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das wird richtig Geil !!!!

Ich freue mich darauf....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hmm morgen? wann denn morgen? heute morgen? oder morgen morgen?


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich war auch beim Bund, hatte noch ein richtiges Gewehr(G3), keins von Tuppaware(G36).  Geilste Erfahrung war nen hundert Schuss-kasten mit dem MG zu verballern. 20sec. war alles weg, oh mann kam schon nah an Rambo ran.
> Freu mich schon auf morgen 16.00!!!
> 
> Gruß Kero


 

Ja BW ist schon was feines und 7,62mm  x 9mm (G3)hab ich auch noch geschossen. Da hat man noch durch nen Baum schiessen können. Aber die Tupperware wie Du sie liebevoll nennst, ist auch nicht ohne.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann nehmt gefälligst mal alle Haltung an!

Euer Hauptmann der Reserve nobbi


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey nobbi schau mal unsere Mitgliedeintrittsdaten an.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hihi, am 16.12. 2007 und 2008 schien nur Mist im Fernsehen gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Neee....

Ich hatte Euch Ferngemoddet....wollte ein paar anständige Gesprächspartner haben....

Warum ich allerdings Euch genommen habe.....da ist so ein schwarzes Loch in meinem Kopf...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Schwarzes Loch?
Da sagst du gerade was!

KURS ÄNDERN, wir fliegen in ein...., Mist, zu spät.....
Steuerkonsole eingefroren....


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

bbbb, verzeihhhung, isss nurrr soooo kaaaallttttt


woo wirrrr wooohhll hinflieegn????

schubknüppel festgefroren

steuermann ole88 ende und frier


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

"Rosstaeuscher an moe...."
"Sofort einen halben Liter Glühwein auf die Brücke....ole88 auftauen..."
"Rosstaeuscher Ende"

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nicht so schlimm, da vorne ist ne Sonne, dann wir es wieder wärmer, wir fliegen ja direkt drauf zu....

Käptn an Dr godtake: Sonnencreme austeilen, Lichtschutzfaktor 3000....


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Durch die Wärme dieser kosmischen Sonne taute die Brücke in sekundenschnelle wieder auf, der Steuermann konnte in letzter Sekunde noch die schubdüsen umkehren und das schiff zum Stillstand bringen, nun kreist das Schiff in einem Orbit um die Sonne damit die Mannschaft wieder auftaut und das Plexi verschwindet.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Grummel,diese besch....Permalinks....Ich wurde ferngemoddet!
Hilfe!!!
ich will mehr Permalinks auf der ersten Seite....


----------



## Kaspar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

kommt sofort habe mal so 300 pro minute geschaltet


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer von eucht hat meinen Fernseher Verngemoddet???
Ich habe kein Bild mehr und two and a half man läuft 

Edit:
Kommt schon leute wir schaffen Heute noch die 2000 Posts


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hmm is ja echt nimmer viel, naja die folge kenn ich scho


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok, wer macht 2000?


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

juhu lol ichhhh

diesesmal bin ich nicht eins danach

auf ein weiteres fortbestehen unseres verrückten alptraumschiffes, hoffnung darauf das man klutten vielleicht irgendwann doch vergisst oder er vergisst sich selbst^^
dann das die sonne uns wärmt und die klimanlage mal ausgeht und es wieder so warm wird und auf  unser modd projekt, bin gespannt was bald dasteht


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sch***
Ich habe die ganze Zeit gewartet 
Aber dafür mache ich den 2001.


----------



## Kaspar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

haha...

und fernseh modding ist eine meiner leichtesten übungen dieser witme ich mit vollster hingabe


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hurra, der alte Sack, ähhh, der Käptn hat das Forum endlich (fast) begriffen!
Nun gibt es sogar Links zu unseren schwachs.,ähhh, kultivierten Geschichten


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wo gibt es Links???


----------



## Kaspar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Direkt da drüben neben den Rechts...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> juhu lol ichhhh
> 
> diesesmal bin ich nicht eins danach
> 
> ...


 

Hallo ole88 !!!

Im Namen der Geschäftsleitung der Firma NoLorRos und der Manschaft von Raumschiff NobLorRos, Gratuliere ich Dir zu dem 2.000ten Post in diesem Thread.

Es ist gar nicht so einfach, im Richtigen Moment auf den Knopf zu drücken, um den richtigen Post zu setzen...

Wenn Du es nicht glaubst, frage Klutten....der kennt sich mit Knöpfen aus...

Für diese Glanzleistung überreichen wir Dir

*"Die goldene Klobürste"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: ssr-frankfurt.blogspot.com/2008/08/bergabe-der-goldenen-klobrste-bm.html)​ 

Wir hoffen, die Auszeichnung findet einen Ehrenplatz in Deiner Vitrine....


Mfg
Rosstaeuscher
NobLorRos, Geschäftsleitung
1. Offizier / Raumschiff NobLorRoss


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

juhu, Mein Käptn, 1.Offizier und der ganze andre Rest, ich fühle mich geehrt und werde dieses WC utensiel in Ehre aufbewahren und garantiert nicht dem müllschlucker vorwerfen (der hats nämlich verweigert zu schrotten)

Auf weitere 4000 posts.




Wo sind wir nun auf der main?


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> _*Klutten ist freiwillig ausgestiegen...er meinte Draußen wäre es wärmer...*_



hat den eigentlich schon jemand reingeholt? 
nein?
@ole88: voll kraft zurück, wir haben klutten vergessen!


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

DANKE!  jetzt hab ich meinen Glühwein verschüttet!


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

öhm mit absicht vergessen wir nicht geahndet oder? "unschuldiggug"

hmm zuletzt war er vor dem schwarzen loch an bord, kann da nimmer zurück fliegen, is zu.
haben da wohl was verloren


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh, ich sehe gerade, das etwas am Schiff hinten baumelt.

Mr. Ole88, bitte reichen Sie mir doch mal das Teleskop.

Ahhh. Wir haben Glück. Mr. Kluttens Versorgungsschlauch am Raumanzug hat sich an der Heckflosse des Raumschiffs verfangen und schwebt nun hinter uns her. 

Jemand sollte ihn reinholen.


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

meine Herren dies war kein reines schwarzes Loch. Diese Gebilde nennt man Quasar und die sind normalerweise absolut tödlich.

Da ich aber unsere Energieversorgung rechtzeitig abschalten konnte ist uns nichts weiter passiert. außer das einige von uns ein wenig merkwürdig aussehen.

ähem ja Mr. Klutten ist etwas in die länge geraten, da er zu lange dem Sog des schwarzen Loches ausgesetzt war.


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nun wer an der klimanlage fummelte bzw. sleevste sollte wohl was aufdie Finger bekommen.


nun käpt'n mein Käpt'n Kurs wohin? zurück geht nicht mehr, und kann jemand das längliche Kluttn einholen? der bremst das schiff^^


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich habe eben dersucht, den langen Klutten wieder ins schiff zu holen, aber er passte einfach nicht mehr durch die luke. habs in verschiedensten formen versucht, aber er ist auch einfach nicht gut faltbar.

jedenfalls ist die aerodynamik des schiffes nun wieder besser. Da Klutten momentan nicht mehr ins schiff passt, hab ich ihm eine Transportbox aus Plexi gegossen. Die ist seitlich am Schiff montiert und aerodynamisch optimiert.
Bis einem was einfällt, wie Klutten wieder ins schiff passt, ist er dort sicher verwahrt.


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

persönliche Nachricht an fifadoc von steuermann ole88:
Ganz fein haben Sie das gemacht, und wehe meine steuerkonsole wird noch einmal mit plexi verschönert, dann gibt's sonderurlaub in käptn's quatier mit kuscheln unter der hello Kitty Decke mit denn süßen mietzetatzen.

Ende


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich habe den armen klutten soeben wieder an board geholt! 
"dr. godtake bitte zur luftschleuse kommen."
man nehme dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:http://www.helistore.ch/images/elektrik/schrumpfschlauch_schwarz.jpg

ähm, war mr. klutten schon immer so klein?
*"dr. godtake bitte zur luftschleuse kommen!"*
er sieht irgendwie _geschrumpft_ aus.
*"dr. godtake sofort zur luftschleuse kommen."*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit 47114812,4*


_Liebes Tagebuch...._

_Als folge von unserer eingefrorenen Steuerung, sind wir mitten durch ein schwarzes Loch geflogen._

_Auf der anderen Seite erwartet uns eine Überaschung...wir flogen direkt auf eine Sonne zu...._

_In letzter Sekunde taute die Steuerkonsole auf und wir konnten der Sonne ausweichen._

_Moe viel auf, das wir Klutten draußen vergessen hatten._
_Gott sei Dank klammerte er sich an den Antriebsgondeln fest, ist allerdings durch den Sog des Schwarzen Loches, auf einen größe von 2,30m gezogen worden._

_Da er so nicht mehr in die Betten passt, haben wir Klutten mit dem Oberkommando verbunden und die haben Ihn erst einmal ordentlich zusammengestaucht....._

_Leider ist er jetzt nur noch 1,48m groß....._

_derLordselbst, Gamer_95 und GrafFerdoe wollten die Klimaanlage reparieren...._

_Fataler Weise entschieden sie sich, die Klimaanlage mit den 10.000 Grad heißen Antriebsabgasen zu verbinden um das Schiff schneller auftauen zu können....._


_Aktueller Status des Schiffes:_

_Innentemperatur beträgt jetzt aktuell +56 Grad !!!_
_Auf Deck 7-11 Tobt ein Sandsturm....4 Leute werden vermißt..._
_Deck 1 und 2 sind durch die schnelle Schneeschmelze überflutet....3 Mann werden vermißt..._
_moe macht das 2. Geschäft seines Lebens mit Eis verkauf...._
_Auf allen Decks schmilzt, das gerade von Fifadoc installierte Plexi..._
_In Hangar 2 wurde ein FFK Strand eröffnet...._
_godtake hat 46 Patienten mit Sonnenbrand und Hitzschlag behandelt...._
_killer89 irritiert die Manschaft, da er nur mit einem rosa Stringtanga bekleidet durch das Schiff streift..._
_Klutten ist wieder ausgestiegen, da es draußen Kühler ist...er trägt jetzt aktuell den Raumanzug von unserem Versuchsaffen..._
_K3R0 hat sich von seinem Heizlüfter getrennt und hat sich spontan mit einer Kühltruhe verlobt...._
_Die Sonnencreme wird knapp..._
_Nobbi unserem Kapitän stört das alles gar nicht, er ist gerade mit seiner Hello Kitty Badehose und Badeschlappen unterwegs zum FKK Strand...._
_Schrauberopi ist in seinem Schaukelstuhl aufgetaut und anschließend gleich damit verschmolzen, da der Stuhl aus Plexi besteht..._
_Wir fliegen aktuell mit max. Warp rückwärts, da der frisch von Fifadoc ausgetauschte Gashebel aus Plexi, mit der Konsole und ole88 Hand verschmolzen ist...._
_Intelfan biete jetzt überlebenstraining in der Wüste an....schon 3 Tote und 26 Schwer Verletzte...._
_de_oli ist verschwunden....untersuchungen ergaben, das er sich spontan auf den nächsten Eis Planeten gebeamt hat...._
_Ich begebe mich jetzt mit 16 von mir bestimmten "Freiwilligen" auf Deck 3 zum Staubwischen....16 wischen und ich habe die Laser Pistole..._
_MalkavianChild85 hat derLordselbst, Gamer_95 und GrafFerdoe zum Nachsitzen in der Bauklotzecke verdonnert....außerdem müssen sie die gebrauchen Windeln nach "Füllmenge" sortieren..._

_Sollten derLordselbst, Gamer_95 und GrafFerdoe das Problem nicht schnellsten beheben können, werden sie zum Außenhülle schruppen mit Ihrer Zahnbürste verdonnert...._

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

zefix ich hab diese plexi satt, das gibt's nich, entweder im Umkreis von 500m verschwindet das plexi oder ich werde wohl protestieren und in denn Hungerstreik treten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Wir sind auf der Main.....*



Mfg


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wieso? warum? wie? wer? ich... *vorfreudeumfall*

also der artikel hat durchaus humor *räusper*:



> Um sie zu verstehen, muss man *einfach mal* den oben verlinkten Support-Thread durchlesen.


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich finds cool, der kommentar ist auch gut


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

na was ne banane. auf der Main. Cool 

zur feier des Tages kriegt das Steuerpult eine extraschicht orangenes Plexi mit eingraviertem Logo und einer Widmung für ole88.


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ok etz habt's mi soweit ich trete in denn hungerstreit, warum nimmt der auch hitzebeständiges plexi? 
grummel


----------



## Milkyway (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich glaub, zu Ostern sollten wir dir Touch-Folie schenken, passt bestimmt gut aufs Plexi^^


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Wir sind auf der Main.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg



Glückwunsch! 
Ich lach mich immer noch tot... eure Posts sind echt wahnsinn.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Glückwünsche auch von mir zur Main.

Ich habs damals schon angedeutet, das sich diese Geschichte ausbreitet wie ein Virus, und ich habe Recht behalten.

Jungs macht weiter so


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Endlich!
Verdient an der Macht, ähhh, auf der Main!
So, genug ausgeruht, fernmodden!


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich finde uns auf der Main nicht... 
Hat mal jemand nen Link???


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja ich!!

Modding-Kombinat NobLorRos auf PCGH Extreme: Der Wahnsinn hat Methode - mit Fail-Galerie - NobLorRos, Modding, PCGH Extreme


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hier ist der Link Modding-Kombinat NobLorRos auf PCGH Extreme: Der Wahnsinn hat Methode - mit Fail-Galerie - NobLorRos, Modding, PCGH Extreme

€ zu langsam!


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Juhuuu...
Wir sind auf der Main!!!
Wie geil ist das denn???

Aber der Text ist echt Genial geschrieben... und vorallen so un ähhh sachlich...


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja ihr Chaoten seid auch mal auf der Main das geilste daran ist der Kommi von Thilo!


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer hat meinen HW-Shop ferngemoddet? Ich warte jetzt schon eine Woche auf meine SSD und die ist immer noch nicht da.....grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ähm  Huch 

Hattest du nicht die Geforce 5200LE bestellt? Die ist gerade in den Versand gegangen 

Ich dachte du wolltest aufrüsten?


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

so jezz will ich den aufkleber aber echt aufm roller haben wenn er es doch sogar schon auf die main geschafft hat


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Käptn!
Ja, Nr 1?
Draußen dockt ein Sternförmiges Raumschiff an!

Was machen die???
Sie sagen Mr Klutten, der zufällig draussen ist, ein Gedicht auf!
Und jetzt schmieren sie irgendetwas an die Aussenwand!
Was steht da?

20*C+M+B*10

Photonentorpedos klar machen, definitiv ein kriegerischer Akt! Feuer!

NEEIIIN! Mr axel25, das sind....waren Sternsinger.....
Ich bin sooo müde.....


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Käptn!
> Ja, Nr 1?
> Draußen dockt ein Sternförmiges Raumschiff an!
> 
> ...



genial


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Als mittlerweile putzerprobter Vaterianer geh ich mal die Sauerei an der Außenhülle abwaschen...

Immer diese [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Helv]Hieroglyphen fremder Kulturen  

[/FONT]


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

vernichte es sorgfältig. Ich vermute, dass es sich nicht um Sternsinger, sondern um Spione handelte.
Wären es Sternsinger gewesen, hätten wir das Mutterschiff auf dem Radar sehen müssen.
Das Radar zeigt jedenfalls nix an, dabei hab ichs erst kürzlich auf Version "2.0 FULL PLEXI" aufgerüstet.

P.S.: Es besteht die Gefahr, dass sich in der Inschrift Peilsender befinden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Celina`s Papa

Das brauchst Du nicht....

derLordselbst, Gamer_95 und GrafFerdoe müssen die Außenhülle eh noch mit der Zahnbürste schruppen, wegen dem fehlgeschlagenen Klimaanlagen Modding...


@Fifaodc

Wir mir gerade aufgefallen ist, hast Du für das Radar "undurchsichtiges Milchplexi" verwand......bitte austauschen........und NEIN es reicht nicht wenn Du ein Radarbild ins Plexi gravierst....

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jawohl Herr 1. Offizier.
Hier bitteschön, ihre neue Brille.
Hab die Gläser gemoddet, damit sie endlich wieder klar sehen... oder halt irgendwie sehen... naja sehen halt, durch milchiges plexi.
War eine Menge arbeit, aber sie wollten das ja so haben.

das Radar lass ich so, wie es ist. Gravieren brauch ich da gar nix.
Der milchige Effekt kommt übrigens nicht vom Plexi, sondern von dem Radarmuster, dass Godtake mir ausgedruck hat. Hab es sinnvoll verarbeitet und hinter die scheibe geklebt, so kann man es immer gut sehen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> @ Celina`s Papa
> 
> Das brauchst Du nicht....
> 
> derLordselbst, Gamer_95 und GrafFerdoe müssen die Außenhülle eh noch mit der Zahnbürste schruppen, wegen dem fehlgeschlagenen Klimaanlagen Modding...



Nee ich denke nicht...
Ich habe mich bei den Glatteis hingelegt und jetzt ist mein Knie schrott...


----------



## Intelfan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Nee ich denke nicht...
> Ich habe mich bei den Glatteis hingelegt und jetzt ist mein Knie schrott...



Du nachmacher  ist mir heute auch passiert... Natürlich gerade als ich meinen PC aufm Arm hatte als ich ihn wegen LAN vom Auto ins HAus trgen wollte... aber zum glück is nix kaputt gegangen... Also jez auch noch wind und wetter modden.. also langsam nimmt das hier alles ungeahnte maße an


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Irgendwie bin ich froh an diesen Tagen schon wieder daheim zu sein... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest hoffe ich das


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Vielleicht habe ich morgen Schneefrei... *freu*


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich morgen Schneefrei... *freu*



Nene, nur Bayern haben das.


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nicht nur Bayern sondern auch Niedersachsen...
Ihr Bayern seid doch gewöhnt eingeschneit zu sein


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sagt mal, hättet ihr mir nicht sagen können, dass dremeln die dreckigste, material unschonendste und nicht für drinnen geeigneteste arbeit überhaupt ist, bevor ich angefangen habe  meinen pc auf silent umzubauen? *imkellerstaubsaug*

vlt mach ich dazu ja noch nen fred auf, dann könnt ihr mal sehen, was ich da so getrieben hab.


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@moe:
wieso? das wär doch nur halb so lustig gewesen 

Ich dremel immer auf dem Balkon oder an meinem Schreibtisch. Aber wenn ich innen dremel, dann leg ich vorher großflächig tücher aus um einen teil des drecks aufzufangen.


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das hätt ich auch tun sollen. aber egal, da unten sieht den dreck eh keiner.
und nen atemschutz setz ich nächstes mal definitv auch auf, der staub schmeckt *******!


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hehe, die Main. Schön, sowas zu Feierabend, hach, hab ja fast feuchte Augen bekommen!


----------



## godtake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Extra und nur für euch: Der singende, tanzende Weltuntergang:

Die Noblorros 5870 by Godtake (das hat man von seiner Wakü)...bin weg und weinen...


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

mein Beileid!...hast Wasser drüber bekommen?


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

was hast du denn mit der karte gemacht?

die weißen verfärbungen kenn ich von meiner Karte auch. das scheint bei WaKü nicht so unüblich zu sein, aber blau wurde noch keine meiner karten


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

öhm, die ist dann wohl kaputt...
schade.


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was machst du mit deinen Grafikkarten? Misshandeln?


----------



## godtake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hm,.....ne, war alles keine Absicht.
Undichter Ram- Kühler -> Wasser unter Rambackplate -> natürlich nicht geschnallt -> gewundert dass sie kein Bild mehr macht -> Backplate abgeschraubt -> so sieht das nu aus...


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mein beileid!!!
Und du warst soo froh das du endlich eine 5870 gekriegt hast...


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und haste se schon in Ofen gesteckt?


----------



## godtake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ne, erst mal sauber gemacht, das restliche Wasser rausgetrocknet nu werd ich versuchen ob ich sie irgendwie wieder eingebaut bekomm (der Kühler hängt ja noch im System...) und dann mal weiter sehn...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ey Godi...

Das tut mir wirklich Leid....und das wo Du so stolz auf die Karte warst.....

Mit Umtausch ist da leider auch nichts zu machen....oder sauber machen und einfach mal versuchen...

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wer von euch kann mir mal fix den Nick hier im Forum von Nils (MDPCX) sagen?

Hab keine Lust lange zu suchen und muss den mal was fragen 

Dualbrian


----------



## Intelfan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mein Beileid... bei solchen "Naturkatastrophen" überlege ich mir immer wieder ob ich mir das wirklich mit der WaKü antun soll...


----------



## killer89 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da hat der neue Mod in unseren Reihen bei Fifadoc zugeschlagen  aber dualbrain, nicht brian 

@Godi: das ist echt bitter, aber mal ein richtiges NobLorRos-Fail-Bild... viel Spaß bei der Neubestellung  *beineindiehandnehm*

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So, liebe Leute, hier mal meine Idee für den Umbau meines ITX-Rechners
Da das Sockel 1156-System im Forum eröffnet wurde,möchte ich einen anderen Weg gehen.
Geplante Konfiguration:
Zotac 9300ITX Wifi: Vorhaden
Ram4 GB DDR2 800: Vorhanden
Geplante CPU: Core2Quad 9400
Festplatten: 2X WD Scorpio Black 160 GB, also 320 GB im Raid 0
Gehäuse: Silverstone SG05B: Vorhanden
Slimline DVD-Brenner: Vorhanden
Geplante Graka: HD 5770
So, ehrliche Meinung bitte


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

was willste denn für ne meinung?
is doch gute hardware. Die graka ist recht schnell bei wenig stromverbrauch, die CPU ist ok, das board ist eh egal, wenn man nicht direkt viel OC will. 4GB ram ist standart... tja, is doch alles ok, bis auf eins:
320GB HDD? Was willst du machen Tabellen sortieren?

mit so wenig käme ich nie aus. Meine Kiste hat 1TB+500GB und dann hab ich nochmal 2x1TB in nem Data-Server. Und selbst der platz wird langsam eng


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ist halt ein Spielsystem, ne ssd war mir zu teuer und da ist das Raid eine schöne Alternative. Als Datenplatte kommt dann was per esata.
ich hatte nur irgendwie Gewissensbisse, was das System angeht. Allerdings bräuchte ich für S.1156 komplett neue Hardware.
ich hatte auch an ein AMD-System gedacht,allerdings kann das J&W ITX nur PCIe 4X. Von daher: S.775


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Für 20 Euro mehr bekommst Du auch den Q9550....

Der geht echt besser ab und hat 12MB L2 Cache....

Ich würde den nehmen....der Q9400 ist eine abgespeckte Variante des legendären Q9450.....

Vielleicht kannst Du auch meinen haben....

Willste Die Graka wegen DX11 ??? Sonst würde ich die gleich teure 4890 nehmen....die ist um einiges schneller....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

müsste dualbrain sein fifa


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Für Spiele ist das aktuell und auch die nächsten 12 Monate noch sicherlich ausreichend.

Ich spiele eigentlich immer auf 1650x1050 mit maximalen details und 4xAA. Bisher hatte ich kein Spiel, bei dem das nicht ging. Zuletzt liefen Dragon Age und Modern Warfare 2 in der Einstellung flüssig.
Und mein System ist ein E8600 mit einer HD4870-512MB@850/1100. Wird sich bei mir mangels Geld auch so schnell nicht ändern. Einzige Boni bei mir sind 6GB Ram und die feine Taktung der Graka.

Das sollte aber nur die Differenz zum Quad und der 5770-1GB ausgleichen. Somit ist deine Kiste nicht schlechter als das, was ich hier stehen habe. Und das reicht noch ein bischen für die nächsten Spiele.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Rosstaeuscher: Welchen, Q9450 oder 9550?
Ist aber egal,habe Ohren gespitzt, mach dir mal Gedanken, was du haben möchtest 

So bekäme mein nächstes Projekt noch eine schönere persönlichere NobLorRos-Note,für die Pannen sorge ich dann schon selber


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Willste Die Graka wegen DX11 ??? Sonst würde ich die gleich teure 4890 nehmen....die ist um einiges schneller....



DX11 ist mumpitz. Was bringt ne Karte mit DX11, wenn die Spiele immer noch mit DX9.0c programmiert werden? 

Ich find die 5770 gut, da sie angenehm stromsparend ist.
Sollte das kein kriterium sein, ist sicher eine karte der 48er Reihe zu bevorzugen.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Die 5770 passt auch ins Case, das NT hat 300 Watt und da langt die Karte völlig, die 4890 würde schon zuviel verbrauchen. Ansonsten hat das System Win 7 HP 64 Bit und da habe ich dann halt auch DX 11. Wenns dabei ist, warum nicht?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Die 5770 passt auch ins Case, das NT hat 300 Watt und da langt die Karte völlig, die 4890 würde schon zuviel verbrauchen. Ansonsten hat das System Win 7 HP 64 Bit und da habe ich dann halt auch DX 11. Wenns dabei ist, warum nicht?




Das ist natürlich ganz klar ein Argument.....

Wenn das NT nur 300W hat wird das mit einer 4890 Eng....

Der Prozzi ist ja sparsam mit 95W.....

Mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Juhuu!!!
ICh werde Morgen zu 90% Schneefrei haben!!!
In Stadt udn Landkreis Osnabrück sit eine Wetterwarnung bis Morgen früh um 8 ausgesprochen und es Schneit etwas...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Juhuu!!!
> ICh werde Morgen zu 90% Schneefrei haben!!!
> In Stadt udn Landkreis Osnabrück sit eine Wetterwarnung bis Morgen früh um 8 ausgesprochen und es Schneit etwas...




Nicht, wenn ich es verhindern kann _*Mit Petrus telefonier*_

Du gehst zur Schule...Husch...Husch....

Du musst was lernen, damit Du mal meine Rente bezahlen kannst...

Mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

WWill ich mal das besste hoffen


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godtake:
Schade um Deine Graka, tut mir echt leid. Dagegen wirkt meine Panne schon viel weniger schlimm.

Hier einmal Bilder von hinterhältigem Lack, der sich auf meine Kupferbögen gestürzt hat, obwohl ich genauestens abgeklebt habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich geh jetzt gefrustet schlafen.

lg


----------



## ole88 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

was das auch immer sein soll, wie gut kühlt das?


----------



## Intelfan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mich würde auch erstma intressieren was das ist  und dann wie die Kühleigenschaften sind


----------



## killer89 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das ist der legendäre Radi aus dem TB "Schrauberopis Traum" !!!!!!111 Den muss man doch kennen! Hinsetzen, durchlesen, wiederkommen! 

@Schrauberopi: das is schon bitter, aber kannst du da nich mit feinem Schleifpapier/Feile bei gehen?
Betreffend des NobLorRos-Mods müsste ich ja nicht unbedingt zu dir kommen, mal sehen, was kommt, aber allein dein Mod is schon Grund genug, dich mal besuchen zu kommen  

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mal 'Ne Frage: wäre evtl statt Abkleben nicht eine Lackierung (mit Pinsel) mit flüssigem Wachs oder Latex oder so besser gewesen?
Das deckt genauer und gründlicher ab und lässt sich hinterher einfach abziehen bzw. mit heißem Wasser (Wachs) abspülen.

Wär' meine Idee.
Für vorher - jetzt hilft's wohl nicht mehr wirklich.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

uuuuaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!

ich wurde ferngemoddet!! mein mobo ist kaputt. gibt beim hochfahren nur noch 1x kurzen und 1x langen piepser von sich. laut google ein "fehler auf dem motherboard". 
heißt das jetzt, dass das board schrott ist?
ich bin doch beim zusammenbauen nur einmal n bisschen hart an den cpu kühler gestoßen...


----------



## killer89 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das ist bitter... steht in deinem Handbuch nix?
Naja... typisch NobLorRos 

Aber n neues Board sollte doch für dich nicht schwer sein, wo du doch schon 2 Geschäfte deines Lebens gemacht hast 

MfG


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@moe:
zieh erstmal wieder alle stecker ab. Evtl hat das board irgendwo ne fehlspannung.
Fang dann ganz langsam an und gib ihm zuerst nur strom am MB und teste.
Im extremfall kannst du sogar noch ALLES ausbauen und langsam wieder zusammensetzen.

Also erst nur das Board mit Strom -> testen ob sich was bewegt.
Dann CPU drauf -> testen
Graka drauf -> testen
Ram drauf -> testen

evtl kannst du das problem dann näher eingrenzen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



moe schrieb:


> uuuuaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> ich wurde ferngemoddet!! mein mobo ist kaputt. gibt beim hochfahren nur noch 1x kurzen und 1x langen piepser von sich. laut google ein "fehler auf dem motherboard".
> heißt das jetzt, dass das board schrott ist?
> ich bin doch beim zusammenbauen nur einmal n bisschen hart an den cpu kühler gestoßen...


 

Bevor Du alles ausbaust....alle Stromstecker überprüfen und einen Cosm. Reset machen....

Das Netzteil könnte auch eine Fehlerquelle sein....

Und schau mal ob der Cpu Kühler nicht irgendwo an einen Spawa kommt....

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sag ich ja, zuerst mal ALLE stromstecker lösen und nur dem MB wieder strom geben.
Dann mal sehen, was kommt.


----------



## moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

cmos reset uns kabel prüfen hab ich als erstes gemacht, gehört ja schon zum standart programm.
ram und graka sind auch getestet und gehen, nt ist auch heile.
ich werd mich nach dem mittagessen noch mal dransetzen, aber erst essen, denn ohne mampf kein kampf!


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und wer hat die Hardwarepreise ferngemoddet???
Immer,wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal plane,mir etwas neues zuzulegen, dann ziehen die Preise an
@ moe:
Von einem guten Mitarbeiter erwarte ich natürlich einen Totalschaden
Ne, Gemeinheiten beiseite, schöner Mist. Ich hoffe, dass du es hinkriegst. Wenn du Glück hast, ist auch nur die CPU im Eimer...


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nobbi das liegt daran das mit dir die Nachfrage steigt und deswegen der Preis steigt 

@moe: bring mir was zum essen mit dann helf ich dir


----------



## Celina'sPapa (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Vaterianer an die gesamte Besatzung:

*Unser Lord hat es mit dem heutigen Tag vollbracht und nennt das meistgeklickte Tagebuch im Forum sein Eigen*.

 

Ich finde, dafür sollte er mal einen ausgeben, oder?


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Fifadoc nachdem du nicht nur noblorros angesprochen hast kannst dir meins einfahc aus meinem Profil klauen


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich hätt ja am liebsten nur NobLorRos angesprochen, aber irgendwie schlug mein versuch fehlt, diesen Trööt so zu modden, dass andere ihn nicht mehr lesen können.

Son mist aber auch.


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wenn ich am wochenende das schaffe was ich vorhab bewerbe ich mcih offiziel bei euch


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nichts für ungut, aber soweit ich weiß, ist bei uns erstmal aufnahme Stop

€: zu langsam


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

damit hab ich kein Problem... ich sag nur das ich dann bewerbe, wann ich aufgenommen werde und ob ist dann wieder was anderes 
(keiner gönnt mir spaß, zuerst wird mir mit vernmodding in den Rückengefallen, dann will man sich rächen und kriegt gleich noch eine vor den Latz  )


----------



## moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



moe schrieb:


> ich bin doch beim zusammenbauen nur einmal n bisschen hart an den cpu kühler gestoßen...



ähm, ja, da war doch was... *räusper*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bild passt doch wunderbar in unsere failgalerie, oder nicht?

@killer: mahlzeit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DLS: glückwunsch, lass dich doch mal wieder hier blicken.

@nobbi: ist doch nix geworden mit dem totalschaden. leider, denn dann hätte ich endlich nen grund gehabt mir nen 955BE zuzulegen.


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hui, das hast du aber schön hinbekommen.

sieht super aus ^^


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Danke Moe, endlcih was zu essen 
aber das könnte man als "schräger Mod" verkaufen  das es nicht funtzt ist nebensache


----------



## moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

er läuft ja zum glück wieder, aber jetz ist es kein schräg mod mehr. naja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Na das macht Dir auch so schnell keiner nach....

Du machst unserer Firma allen Ehre...

Den Prozzi samt Kühler auszuhebeln hat schon was...

Mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was du machst den Mod kaputt?  schade 
*entsetztschauindieeckeflüchtundeineweißemaussehundwegrenn*


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Ok, Zur Feier des Tages und zu Ehren des Lords:*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 181 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 7: Gedächtnisverlust*
​Computerlogbuch des: Keine Ahnung? Sternzeit mir doch auch egal, wer bin ich eigentlich? Hier auf dieser mit Plexi überzogenen Konsole steht, dass wir durch ein anderes schwarzes Loch zurück zu werweiswohin geflogen sind und unser Käptn mit einem Shuttle shoppen flog. Wir sollten (wer ist wir) den Hurga-Nebel messen, der besonders hohe Subraumemissionen ausströmt...was ist das für ein Blödsinn?
Und was ist ein Käptn???

Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 44444,44444.
Ich befinde mich an den ausgemachten Koordinaten zum Rendezvous mit der Noblorros.
Ausser ein paar Ferengi-Fensterputzbettlern ist hier niemand zu sehen. Wo sind die??? Und das, obwohl ich Selene und killer 89 neue Barbie-Puppen mitgebracht habe....

(1.Offizier): Wieso habe ich da was reingesprochen??? Und wieso trage ich ein Ballett-Tütü? Und was ist ein Tütü? Hmm, der da vorne scheint was zu wissen! Hallo! Ich hoffe, Sie wissen,was mit uns passiert ist!
(Mr Klutten): Natürlich, ich habe meine vollen Erinnerungen, folgen sie mir alle, ich weiss was zu tun ist!
(1. Offizier):Ähh, gut, aber es sollten nicht alle gehen,wer weiss, was passiert. Sie nehmen die ersten 25 Leute die sie treffen.
(Mr Klutten): Ok, Also, leute, alles ganz einfach, wir gehen da hinten rechts in den kleinen Raum und dann drücken wir nur den roten Knopf und alles wird gut und......
(1. Offizier):Hmm, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das ...Zisch!!!!.... Oh,das sieht ja toll aus, wie die da draussen alle tanzen und nach Luft schnappen, schön.....
(K3R0): Ich muss Sarah Connor töten....Das Phasengesteuerte Plasmagewehr....Ich komme wieder....T 800 ....
(1. Offizier): Hmm,der hilft auch nicht weiter, was steht da Schiffsdatenbank, Personalakten, gut, mal schauen. Ahhhh, ich heisse Rosstaeuscher, bin 1. Offizier, sammel Briefmarken,alte Truhen und lebensgroße mumifizierte Elefanten.....Früher war ich Raumschiffverkäufer auf dem Orion, bevor ich auf der NobLorRos anheuerte....Ahh,Schiffsarzt...Dr godtake! Mal anfunken! Hallo, Dr godtake?
_Hallo, Herr Dr godtake!_
Nein, SIE sind Dr godtake!
_Ich bin Dr godtake? Was für ein Doktor?
_Schiffsarzt!
_Ich heile Schiffe???? ich dachte das sind Ingenieure und...._
NEIN! Sie Arzt auf Schiff! Name von Schiff NobLorRos! Alle lieben Menschen hier krank! Du Heilen!
_Hmm,das hört man definitiv an ihrer Ausdrucksweise. Wissen sie,was passiert ist?_
Mannschaft alle Gedächtnis verloren!
_Und sie definitiv ihr Sprachzentrum. Ich versuche mal, mit diesem Medion GPS-System die Krankenstation zu finden!_
*
4 Stunden später:*
_Hier Dr godtake! Ich habe die Krankenstation gefunden! Ich lese gerade medizinische Datenbanken. Erste möglichkeit: Eine absolut schmerzlose Injektion mit Romulamduocorei7...Ich teste es an dieser netten Krankenschwester!_ PIEKS! 
Arghhh!!!
_Hmm, das war nichts, haben sie zufällig eine neue Krankenschwester??? Ich schau mal weiter!_

Mr tbone 1978, Sie sind Fähnrich!
Ähh, wenn sie es sagen?
Sie beamen als erstes die Überreste der Leute da draussen wieder rein!
Sir, einer lebt noch. Wieder raus bis er auch ....
Nein! Wir wissen, dass wir einen Arzt haben, beamen sie den da zum Doktor.
Natürlich, wo waren meine Gedanken....Erledigt!
_Hier Dr godtake, was macht der nackte Mann in meinem Bett? Und er redet von roten Knöpfen!!_
Mr tbone 1978, das nächste mal bitte mit Kleidung beamen!
Oh, natürlich, ich werde mir was anziehen gehen...
Grrrmpf. Ich hoffe, sie werden bald eine Lösung finden,Dr godtake!
_Ich habe da was neues, ein leichter Schlag auf den Hinterkopf!_
Sehr schön Doktor. Und hilft es?
_Keine Ahnung,da ich keine Krankenschwester habe, müssen diese zwei netten Herren hier helfen: K3R0 und axel25! Sie haben Baseballschläger und..._
...Sarah Conner töten....
Arghhh!...
Still halten! Rumms!
Arrgh!!....
Nein!!!! Nehmen sie andere Helfer!!!
_Ohh, ähh, ja, ich glaube, ich weiss, was sie meinten. Haben wir ne Putzkolonne? Hier ist überall Blut und..._
Ich bin so müde...Weviele Tote?
_Nur 12, wir haben es früh genug bemerkt und...._
Ok, nächster Versuch!
_Ich habe hier einen alten Sack gefunden, er heisst Schrauberopi, einschläfern oder..._
Nein, geben sie ihm den Baseballschläger!
Basballschläger...Und was soll ich damit tun?
_Ziehen sie mir eins über und dann..._
Rumms!
_Mr Schrauberopi, sind sie Wahnsinnig, ich...._
Hihi, macht Spass! Rumms!
Mr godtake? Mr godtake!!!! Ich bin so müde...

Währendessen auf Deck 21, neben der Krankenstation:
Hihi, macht Spass...Rummss....

141 Schläge später:

Mr godtake, Kopfschmerztabletten replizieren, Mr Beerisgood, Kurs auf Rendezvouz mit dem Käptn, Warp 7!

Käptn nobbi an NobLorRos,schön euch zu sehen, gab es Probleme?
Nur Kleinigkeiten Käptn! Aber das erzähle ich ihnen später...

Eine Stunde später: 
Mr Rosstaeuscher, das ist ja fürchterlich! Aber ich muss zugeben,sie haben diese kleinen Zwischenfälle gut überwunden!
Kleine Zwischenfälle? 
Ähh,Mr Klutten?
Wir haben 38 Tote,da muss ich sofort eine Meldung ans Oberkommando abschicken und....
Rumms! Hihi, macht Spass!...
Auf Mr Schrauberopi ist verlass! Schnell, Mr Rosstaeuscher, bringen sie Mr Klutten da rechts hinten in den kleinen Raum und betätigen sie dann mit der Fernbedienung den kleinen roten Knopf und dann geben sie mir mal den Baseballschläger....
Rumms!
Aua Käptn, und mein Gebiss? Es ist herausgefallen, wo ist es?
Dort auf dem Stuhl!
Aua!!!!
Und Mr Equilibrium hat es gefunden...

Computerlogbuch des Käptns: Die Emissionen des Nebels töteten 38 Kameraden, nachdem sie die Energieversorgung des Schiffes überladen hatten. Zum Glück ist Mr Klutten wohlauf und befindet sich zur Sicherheit noch auf der Krankenstation. Mr Rosstaeuscher hatte die Situation jederzeit unter Kontrolle.
K3R0 darf keine Filme ab 16 mehr schauen und muss neu programmiert werden. Dazu ist er auf der Erde, da er noch eine Sängerin besuchen wollte, Sarah Connor.
So kann er auch etwas Urlaub machen....


----------



## moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@rossi: das ist jetz vielleicht n bisschen peinlich, aber das hab ich schonmal geschafft. *räusper* 
mit nem athlon 3800+ und nem boxedkühler. *beschämtzubodenschau*


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

irgendwie wurde heute mein HW-Shop zum positiven ferngemoddet. 

Ich habe heute meine SSD abgeholt und was sahen meine kleinen verträumten Äuglein da? Einen haufen ATI 5870er Karten. Da musste ich mir gleich eine mitnehmen.


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

SSD-Träum, auch haben....Hmmm, ich glaube ich warte erst noch mit der anderen Hardware für meinen ITX-Cube und hole mir auch son Teil


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Equilibrium:
Und welche Größe hattest du nochmal bestellt?
Ist der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nicht wieder dahin, wenn man auf eine Datenfestplatte zugreifen muss?


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

kommt drauf an, was wo liegt.
sollten sich system+programme und Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD befinden, dürfte es sehr schnell sein. Lediglich das einmalige einlesen einer Datei ist ein Nadelöhr, da die Datenplatte langsamer ist.

Und auch das stimmt nicht so richtig. Bei linearem laden kommt ja auch eine Samsung F3 auf über 100mb/s. 
Die optimale Aufteilung wäre dann, wenn alle daten die häufig aufgerufen werden, auf der SSD liegen und alle selten aufgerufenen auf der Datenplatte. Dann dürfte man den Vorteil der viel geringeren Zugriffszeit einer SSD wirklich merken.

Die Unterschiede von 100mb/s oder 170mb/s bei seltenem zugriff dürfte man dagegen kaum merken, sofern die daten nicht gleich 2 GB groß sind.


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Equilibrium:
> Und welche Größe hattest du nochmal bestellt?
> Ist der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nicht wieder dahin, wenn man auf eine Datenfestplatte zugreifen muss?


 

meine Platte kann 80GB-20%=64GB beherbergen. System und häufig genutzte Programme werden dort auch Ihren Sitz haben. Also sollte alles in allem recht performant sein und zügig laufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Lass die Drogen weg


----------



## Kaspar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hab ich ja vllt liegst daran  ne ich nehm keine meer


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was heisst denn das Mehr?


----------



## Kaspar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

naja das die zeiten vorbei sind und ich bin erst 17 muhahaha ich war mal so drauf lol alles verplant ich wäre mitarbeiter des jahrtausends bei noblorros gewesen soviel habe ich (mir) kaputt gemacht


----------



## kero81 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wollten wir nicht solche themen ruhen lassen?! o_O


----------



## Kaspar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

jop aber ich habe nicht angefangen

[drugs off]


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt
Rossi hat recht, das gute alte Telefon wirkt schon wunder. Und zu allererst sollten der Rechner/die Teile doch erst mal kommen. Die Ernsten und spassigen Diskussionen, was gemacht wird, sollten schon im Forum ablaufen, wir haben ja auch irgendwie die Pflicht zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Wenn wir die Forumsbesucher ausgrenzen, was bringt dann NobLorRos?
Also ehrlich, das Volk wartet auf Pannen und Blödsinn! Und das sollen sie doch bekommen,oder?
Seht euch doch mal die Hits beispielsweise an. Wenn wir nur über Internas diskutieren,liest hier kein Mensch und wir müssen dann noch mehr Blödsinn posten,als normal. Gestern waren wir auf der Main und heute langweilen wir die Nicht-NobloroRosser mit Diskussionen über ICQ? Nanana...

Zur Strafe Folge 1-7 auswendig lernen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nobbi hat mir recht gegeben....

Bei Celina`s Papa tut sich was...

Es gibt jetzt auch noch eine QS Geschäftsleitung....

Seine Frau nimmt Ihn jetzt an die Hand....

Der arme Kerl...von vorne gibt es was auf die Patsche Händchen von seiner QS und gleichzeitig was auf den Hintern von der QS Geschäftsleitung....

Aber seine Frau scheint echt gut drauf zu sein (oder auch drunter ???... Rossi Sitz,Platz Aus .... schäm dich...)

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nix hier nanana, die weltherrschaft will ich schon richtig planen.
und der vorteil von chat ist es halt, dass man dort deutlich schneller diskutieren kann.

außerdem gehts mir nicht nur um NobLorRos, sondern ums Modden, echt ma.
Klar wird hier auch offiziell diskutiert. Dazu haben wir die verdammte Pflicht. Per ICQ will ich sachen besprechen, die ich sonst der PM machen müsste.

Und eine Interne Diskusion in der Gruppe hätte ich gerne dort angestimmt, wenn ich davon ausgehen würde, dass da mal jemand reinguckt


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



			
				killer89 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der legendäre Radi aus dem TB "Schrauberopis Traum" !!!!!!111 Den muss man doch kennen! Hinsetzen, durchlesen, wiederkommen!


Legendär würde ich den Radi nun nicht gerade nennen. Da es mir aus Zeitgründen auch nicht gelingt sämtliche Tagebücher zu lesen, halte ich es für durchaus verzeihlich, den Radi nicht zu kennen.  In meinem Tagebuch habe ich hier etwas zum Radi und seiner Leistung geschrieben.

@killer89:
Wenn ich den Mod fertig habe und die daraus resultierende Komplettsanierung meiner Wohnung abgeschlossen ist, können wir mal drüber reden. Ich lebe zur Zeit in einer Moddingwerkstatt. Wir bekommen da aber bestimmt mal was hin.

@Schienenbruch:
Danke für den Tip. Falls ich es neu mache, werde ich Wachs probieren.



Ich gehöre natürlich, wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, in die Computersteinzeit. Von Icq hab ich schon mal gehört und von dem ganzen anderen Krempel habe ich absolut null Peilung.  Ich bevorzuge ebenfalls das Telefon. Hab mich für diese Dinge einfach nie interessiert.


lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit 00-und im Bad und WC ist alles OK....*


_Liebes Tagebuch,_

_Nach langen Diskussionen mit unserer Jungen Mannschaft haben der Kapitän Nobbi und ich uns der Masse beugen müssen und sind auf Wunsch unserer Männer auf die neuen Kommuniktionsformen Skippi und SM umgestiegen..._

_Um diese nutzen zu können, müsser wir nun den ganzen Tag Ohrenschützer aus rosa Hello Kitty Fell tragen...._

_Warum wir über Skippi und SM miteinander Kommunizieren müssen, obwohl wir uns im selben Raum befinden, haben wir noch nicht verstanden..._

_Die Mannschaft sagte uns, das wir uns gefälligst an die neuen Zeiten gewöhnen sollten, das mach man jetzt so....._

_MalkavianChild meinte, das wäre ein alter Hut, seine 5 Persönlichkeiten würden schon seit Jahren über Bondagelight miteinander Kommunizieren, wogegen Schrauberopi uns mit einem weit entfernten fragenden Blick ansah und nach seinen Calgon Tabletten verlangte...._


_Etwas erfreuliches gibt es auch noch zu berichten..._

_Wir waren zunächst erschrocken, als wir zum Oberkommandanten der PCGH, Großwesir Thilo, zum Rapport zitiert wurden..._

_Der Empfang fand mitten in den örtlichen Kathakomben statt, auf unserer Nachfrage, warum ausgerechnet hier, wurde uns Mitgeteilt, das man nicht unbedingt in der Öffentlichkeit zusammen gesehen werden müsse, da der Bürger sonst falsche Rückschlüsse auf die Absichten und Fähigkeiten des Oberkommandos, ziehen würde._

_Man teilte uns mit, dass man uns am liebsten feuern würde...._

_Das sich aber Klutten nur an rote Knöpfe und an sonst nichts errinnern könne und man aus den streitereien von MalkaviansChild`s 5 Persöhnlichkeiten nicht Schlau würde, müsse man uns entgegen jeglicher Vernunft für unsere Verdienste der Entwicklungsförderung auf dem Planeten Stoneage und die Aufdeckung der Verschwörung der Nutellaner gegen die Kringlonen, sowie wegen unserem Mutigen Einsatz zur Erforschung Schwarzer Löcher, Befördern...._

_Die einzigste Bedingung war, das man uns gebeten hat, doch nicht mehr den Tarnschild im "Hello Kitty" Look zu verwenden, da die anderen Kapitäne schon neidisch würden..._

_Klutten wurde uns weiter als Beobachter zugeteillt, da man sonst nicht wüsste, was man mit Ihm bei seinem derzeitigen Verwirrten Zustand, der als *roten Knopferitis* Diagnostiziert wurde, sonst anfangen sollte...._

_Man beschloss, das ein längerer Aufenthalt mit seinen Freunden im Weltall Ihm guttuen könnte...._


_Unser Kapitän Nobbi gab nach den kurzen Feierlichkeiten, die mit den Schlussworten endeten, "Da hinten ist der Lieferantenausgang", mit Stolzgeschwellter Hünerbrust den Befehl "Auf, Auf und davon "_

_Uns so fliegen wir mit max. Warp rückwärts, neuen Abenteuern entgegen..._

Mfg


----------



## QSundGeschäftsleitung (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

AHA!

Das hier ist also der Treffpunkt der verkappten Modderkönige  *duckundwegisse*

Hab mir jetzt mal Zeit genommen, mich hier etwas einzulesen, da mein Mann und mein Vater gerade Sinn und Unsinn des Schneeschippens bei Besuch von seltsamen Weibsbildern namens "Daisy" diskutieren. Sie sind sich gerade furchtbar einen am einfädeln und die verbale Inkontinenz auf beiden Seiten nimmt mit jedem Bierchen zu. 

Männer 

Mein Töchterlein... äh, sorry, QS plädiert für die Aufnahme von Backenzähnen in die Liste der 10 meistgesuchten Terroristen und ich versuch' gerade bei Eurem Raumschiffspielchen durchzusteigen. 

Kann es sein, dass ihr euch vor dem Schreiben auch manchmal ein paar Bierchen reinleiert? 

Vielleicht blockiert aber auch nur mein Östrogen das Verstehen solch abstrakter Geschichten 

Viel Spass noch Jungs


----------



## Kaspar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nein es ist kein bier sondern es sind farbmuster die uns zu kopf steigen 

begriffserklärung von farbmustern findest du im tagebuch nobbi beschenkt sich selbst


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

NUN solltest Du das ganze auch noch verlinken, damit die gute Frau auch weiß wo sie suchen muss. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...t-sich-selbst-stand-06-01-10-sleeven-2-a.html


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Endlich mal 'ne Frau mit Verständnis und Humor.
Wo kriegt man so was her?


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

farbmuster? ich hab nichtmal nobbis ganzen trööt gelesen, bin dazu viel zu lesefaul.
Wer ihn mir zusammenfassen möchte, darf das gerne tun ^^

ich für meinen teil inhaliere einfach das, was aufsteigt, wenn frisches plexi anfängt bläschen zu werfen. Das dröhnt auch ganz gut. 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Endlich mal 'ne Frau mit Verständnis und Humor.
> Wo kriegt man so was her?



Ich hab meine aus WoW. Sie hat Verständnis, Humor, ist klug und zockt gerne.
Aber mach dir keine Hoffnung, meine hab ich gleich langfristig gebunden und ich geb sie auch nicht wieder her ^^


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Du hasts gut!...meine Frau würde meinen Rechner und die ganze Moddinggeschichte am liebsten zum Teufel jagen.

Das kuriose ist aber, dass ich zu Anlässen wie Weihnachten, Geburtstag etc. HW, oder Geld für HW geschenkt bekomme.


----------



## Kaspar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Logbuch des Erstkontakt Spezialisten Kaspar.

Sternzeit: kurz nach ebend | Aufenthaltsort: Direkt neben da drüben.

Heute beim Aufräumen meiner Kabine habe ich folgende Sachen gefunden.

Einen Haufen IDE Kabel die ich irgendwann mal aus dem Maschinenraum geklaut habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Jaja so viele ich habe gesammelt, wer welche braucht ich verkauf sie zum kilo preis)

Und außerdem habe ich gemerkt das ATI ihre neuen Hardware Prototypen bei mir versteckt hat.
*HIER EINE HD5750 IM NEUEN REFERENZ DESIGN:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier der beweis! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



QSundGeschäftsleitung schrieb:


> AHA!
> 
> Das hier ist also der Treffpunkt der verkappten Modderkönige  *duckundwegisse*
> 
> ...




Ich fürchte es ist noch viel schlimmer....

Ich bin nüchtern beim Geschichte schreiben....




Fifadoc schrieb:


> farbmuster? ich hab nichtmal nobbis ganzen trööt gelesen, bin dazu viel zu lesefaul.
> Wer ihn mir zusammenfassen möchte, darf das gerne tun ^^
> 
> ich für meinen teil inhaliere einfach das, was aufsteigt, wenn frisches plexi anfängt bläschen zu werfen. Das dröhnt auch ganz gut.
> ...




Kurzfassung für Dich....

Nobbi benutzt für einen Mod Flaschengrün und hat als Farbmuster eine Bierflasche eingestellt....

Ergo: Wir trinken alle Farbmuster....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Kaspar

DU warst das also.....

Deshalb fliegt unser Schiff nur noch Rückwärts....

Husch, Husch in den Maschinenraum und alles wieder einbauen....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

öhm, nein er wars nich fifadoc is schuld, meine rechte hand "omg" ist am impulzgeber festgeschmolzen


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> @Kaspar
> 
> DU warst das also.....
> 
> ...


 

nee das liegt daran, dass ich die Phasen vertauscht habe und nun der Strom rückwärts fließt.


----------



## Kaspar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

dan kann ich meinen schatz also doch behhalten


----------



## ole88 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

leut ihr seid alle sooo durcheinander


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Vergiss es, ich brauch das Teil für die Pulsweitenmodulation.


----------



## nobbi77 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich bin dafür, geheime Nachrichten zum Wetter passend, im Schnee zu verteilen. Hilfsmittel: Pro Seite Text gelb auf weiss 1 Kiste Farbmuster. Und das Beste: Die Nachrichten vernichten sich nach dem Lesen bzw. durch Wärme selbst!

NobLorRos, Übernehmen Sie! Hmmmm, noch ne Serie bei PCGH???


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Don´t eat Yellow Snow. Yellow Snow is bah bah


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das is Vanille


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann wünsche ich guten Hunger


----------



## Kaspar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ebenfalls


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich nix essen...

... wolle Eis kaufen? lecker Vanille!


----------



## Kaspar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

naja ist zwar nur indirekt gemoddet aber ich habe mein logitech g25 gemoddet und zwar sind durchs viele fahren (berufs simracer) die zahnräder abgenutzt und naja nu habe ich mir nen kaputtes von einem anderen sim-racer geholt und werde da die zahnräder aus bauen und naja mal sehen was dabei so alles kaputt geht und beim erforschen des problems habe ich nichts kaputt gemacht aber beim zusammen bau habe ich ein kabel eingeklemmt und nun funktionieren von den 2 knöppen nur noch einer naja bilder folgen dann bei der zerstö...ähh...reparatur.

gruß und bis dann mal sehen was mir die tage so kaputt geht poste alles egal was es ist


----------



## RuXeR (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*




> Wer von euch hat mein Mainboard ferngemoddet??
> 
> Ihr Drecksäcke...




Musstet ihr mein neues Board auch fernmodden? Eins hat euch nicht gereicht, was?


PS: Unerlaubtes fernmodding ist illegal!!!


----------



## Kaspar (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nein nur ein kleiner schritt zur weltherrschaft und ich wars nicht.

und der start schuss ist gefallen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...tagebuch-ein-haf-kommt-selten-popelgruen.html


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



mcdo1 schrieb:


> Musstet ihr mein neues Board auch fernmodden? Eins hat euch nicht gereicht, was?
> 
> 
> *PS: Unerlaubtes fernmodding ist illegal!!*!


 

Wo steht das ??? 

Mit betreten dieses Forums hast Du das Kleingedruckte aktzepiert.....Das wir alles und jeden Fernmodden dürfen....


Außerdem .... wo sind die Fotos ???

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



mcdo1 schrieb:


> Musstet ihr mein neues Board auch fernmodden?


Wenn Du so fragst: Ja!


mcdo1 schrieb:


> Eins hat euch nicht gereicht, was?


Antwort: Nö! Wir müssen ja in Übung bleiben.....



mcdo1 schrieb:


> PS: Unerlaubtes fernmodding ist illegal!!!


Definiere 'unerlaubt'!
Erlaubnis lag ja vor!

Bilder wären aber trotzdem angezeigt - wenn nix zu sehen ist, pack' das Ding in die Mikrowelle, stelle die auf 600W und 15 Minuten.
Anschließend kannst Du:


die Mikrowelle auch wegwerfen
Essen schmeckt sonst so nach Elektronik....
die RMA für das Board vergessen.
 
BTT: nächste Woche gibt's dann von mir auch mal wieder ein paar 'gebügelte' Geräte: habe da so einiges liegen....
Cd-Lw, Netzteil, ein paar Kühler....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

super ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## RuXeR (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hätte die AGBs doch lesen sollen, verdammt.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



mcdo1 schrieb:


> Hätte die AGBs doch lesen sollen, verdammt.


 das hab ich mir auch gedacht nach dem diewerse roller un pc teile von mir aufeinmal versagt haben


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> BTT:




Hier gibts ne Topic?


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Hier gibts ne Topic?


*Ja!*
An sich schon: 


Fails
Raumschiff NobLorRos


----------



## The Killer for Two (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So wer von euch hat mir das Mofest geschickt?
ihr seit schuld.... ich schick euch ne Rechnung... wer nimmt die an?


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*NobLoRos präsentiert:*​ 
*Der NobLorRos Kühler-Test. *
*Xigmatek Durin im ITX-Case*​ 
Da man über den Kühler ausser den Ankündigungen, dass es ihn gibt nichts weiter lesen konnte, habe ich mir gedacht: Test im Namen von NobLorRos!
Gesagt, bestellt und heute angekommen.

ITX-System zerlegt und Q6600 rein und Lüfter drauf. Einbau ging schnell und alles wird verschraubt, Backplate geklebt.
Pro:Verrutscht nicht
Contra: Klebt....

ok, System angeworfen.
Temps: Idle 34°C, Last 55°C geht so...
Q6600 auf 3GHz und dann:
Idle:40°C
Last unter Prime 95: Proz taktet bei 78°C runter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: nix für 65 Nanometer-CPUs
Der Witz. Es steht geeignet für Corei5 und Corei7 drauf
Wohl nur im Idle.....

mein Fazit: Sch....Ding, nicht kaufen!
Daher auch keine Arbeit mit Bildern bearbeiten und tollen Usertest posten.
Ach ja! Leise ist er relativ....im Vergleich zum boxed

@godtake! Wir brauchen nen "Daumen nach unten" Award!!!!!


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dafür kriegste nen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godtake (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hellohello, 

@Nobbi: Jawollja, Daumenrunter - Award, was ist das dann in der NoblorrosSkala...2 mit Stern?

@Noblorros-PC: Ich hätt da so ein Enermax Modu82+, Wattzahl weiß ich grad ned und ich seh an den Aufkleber ned hin, ich bild mir ein 525W. Da da nicht mehr alle Kabel vollständig sind, will sagen eines von den 4-Pin Molex- Kabeln ist dem Lemming zum Opfer gefallen, würd ich das jetzt einfach so ganz spontan für den Noblorros- PC stiften. Dafür? Dagegen?

Grüße, Godtake


----------



## kero81 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dafür! Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand in Sachen NobLorRos-Mod?


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bisher soweit: Er wird kommen. Ansonsten lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

@ godtake: Daumen runter= Finger weg! Mist! Müll!...Hmm, Wie wäre ein Mülleimer, in den irgendein Hardwareteil fliegt und dann darin der Daumen nach unten????? Also, auf dem Mülleimer der Daumen, darüber das hineinfliegende Teil und....Argh, mach halt was
Du wirst uns wie immer nicht enttäuschen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *NobLoRos präsentiert:*​
> *Der NobLorRos Kühler-Test. *
> *Xigmatek Durin im ITX-Case*​
> Da man über den Kühler ausser den Ankündigungen, dass es ihn gibt nichts weiter lesen konnte, habe ich mir gedacht: Test im Namen von NobLorRos!
> ...




Das erinnert mich immer so an die Media Markt Werbung...

"Highend Gaming System mit Purer Grafikpower" und drin steckt eine 7600LE mit* bis zu* 512MB Speicher......

Wir brauchen so einen AWARD !!!!

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *bis zu* 512MB Speicher......


Bis zu...
Kommt da dann einer, und steckt die restlichen 256Mb rein, wenn Du spielen willst?


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hurra, nobbi hat ne schöne Nachricht: 
Ich erbe gleich eine Kingston SSD!
Ist zwar "nur" das Einstiegsmodell, aber 128 GB für einen Nachmittag PCs renovieren????
Und für meinen HTPC reicht sie völlig.
Eine Freundin kommt nicht damit zurecht, zwischen zwei Platten hin und her zu schwenken. Da kriegt sie jetzt eine nette 750 GB Platte und die SSD und eine WD Caviar green erbe ich. Damit fehlt dem HTPC nur noch die Graka...

Und meine Frau hat gestern unseren Firmenserver gemoddet.....
" Er macht so komische Dinger wie Black- und White Screens...."
Tausende dämliche Tune Up-Utilyties und Bildschirmschoner und Viren....

Etwas Nachtarbeit und schon läuft der Server wieder. Um 8.30 heute früh war es erledigt.


----------



## Kaspar (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *NobLoRos präsentiert:*​
> *Der NobLorRos Kühler-Test. *
> *Xigmatek Durin im ITX-Case*​
> Da man über den Kühler ausser den Ankündigungen, dass es ihn gibt nichts weiter lesen konnte, habe ich mir gedacht: Test im Namen von NobLorRos!
> ...





Super Test Nobbi


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Vielen Dank 

Im Idle geht der Kühler, aber ich probiere nachher mal etwas anderes: Das NT umdrehen, das es kühle Luft von Außen ansaugt und damit dem Kühler nicht die Luft wegsaugt. Und natürlich kommt die SSD in das System.
FREU...


----------



## Kaspar (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

der kühler wäre also was für meine mutter die ihren pc nur zum emails checken nutzt pk gleich mal sagen das wir ihren pentium 3 mit 1ghz jetzt mit nen neue kühler ausstatten


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Brutales bild?

klebt(e) auch:


----------



## Kaspar (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol das nice


----------



## Intelfan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nettes Bild... um auf die frage mit den Daten zurückzukommen...:  Is mir relativ egal... aber es scheinen eh mehr dagegen zu sein...
okay und wer is für das NB modding zuständig?? Mein Laptopbildschirm flackert..... Man ich hab imo nur pech mit pc's und co......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Bis zu...
> Kommt da dann einer, und steckt die restlichen 256Mb rein, wenn Du spielen willst?




Die lädt er sich aus dem Internet runter....

@nobbi

Sehr schön....ich glaube ich muss mir auch noch jemanden suchen, den ich beerben kann....

Und die Frauen sorgen doch immer dafür, das einem nicht Langweilig wird und die seltene Freizeit nicht unnütz verbringt...

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich hätt die Liste gerne per PN, gibt schon genug Schwachmaten, die mich über irgendeine Seite gefunden haben und mich im ICQ adden... 

@ Fifadoc, darfst mich aber auch gern adden 

MfG


----------



## moe (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

okay. dann gibts die liste per pn.
da kann man aber keine anhänge verschicken, oder? wie mach ich denn das jetz am besten? hmm, mir wird da schon was einfallen...

€: bis morgen müsst ihr euch aber noch gedulden, ich schaffs heute leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ich hätt die Liste gerne per PN, gibt schon genug Schwachmaten, die mich über irgendeine Seite gefunden haben und mich im ICQ adden...
> 
> @ Fifadoc, darfst mich aber auch gern adden
> 
> MfG



wo denn adden? hab keine meldung bekommen oO
aber hab auch im moment wenig zeit für sowas, sry. ab mittwoch abend wieder.


----------



## killer89 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bei ICQ 

Hmm.. egal, dann machen wir das nochmal, wenns die Liste gibt 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*40.000 Hits !!!


**Wie kann man sich über 6 bis 7 oder mehr Seiten nur die Köpfe über ICQ etc. heiß reden ???

Wenn einer mit dem anderen Reden will, dann benutzt doch PN und schickt Euch die ID`s .... dann braucht Ihr nichts veröffentlichen...

Vielleicht solltet Ihr damit wirklich mal in die IG ausweichen....

Übrigens....wir ÄLTEREN....nobbi, Schienenbruch und Ich haben uns schon ganz ohne Seitenlange Diskussionen unterhalten.....

Mfg
*

​


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Übrigens - wen's interessiert: ich habe inzwischen ein Tagebuch.
Ist allerdings noch nix plattgewalztes bei.....

Platt gewalzt ist ein gutes Stichwort: ab Morgen geh' ich wieder arbeiten; so etwa Mittwoch gibt's dann wieder 'Hard'ware......

Eh' ich's vergesse: ich habe für den NobLorRos-PC noch einen schönen Cuplex XT-Di für Sockel 1366 hier liegen - den mit dem blauen Plexi.
War' Fehlkauf, ist mir aber zum drüberfahren zu schön.
Den spende ich gerne.

Ich hau' mich auf's Ohr - *AUA!*

grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Abend Mitstreiter im Kampf gegen den (Un)Perfektionismus.
Ich habe jetzt mal einen entsprechenden Artikel in der IG angelegt, um dort die Hardware- Liste für den Noblorros- PC zu sortieren - fangen ja doch die ersten an ihre alten Teile loszuscheppern XD (jaa....ich auch...)

guggt ihr hier: TadaDummdidummdidai*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Leute, langsam werd' ich ein bißchen sauer. 

Wer hat meine Heizung ferngemoddet. Seit gestern Abend macht sie keinen Mucks mehr und ich werd jetzt 7500€ + Steuer los 

Böse, böse, böse...


----------



## Kaspar (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

schuldigung aber ich dachte der rote knopf macht die heizung an stand zu mindest da hab ich hinter her erst gesehen das drüber steht aktuell angezeigtes gerät fernmodden ?

naja gut dafür gibts keine modding rechnung ist ja teuer genug...

_________
Ne spaß tut mir echt leid das ist bei dem wetter echt nen bischen dolle sch****


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

**ring ring*

Wachruf an die Besatzung!

*​
Käptn Nobbi erteilte mir folgenden Befehl:

Sollte sich hier noch jemand über das Thema "ICQ & NobLorRos Mod" ausserhalb der IG oder dem passenden Thread äußern, ergeht es demjenigen wie Mr. Klutten 

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Milkyway (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Leute, langsam werd' ich ein bißchen sauer.
> 
> Wer hat meine Heizung ferngemoddet. Seit gestern Abend macht sie keinen Mucks mehr und ich werd jetzt 7500€ + Steuer los
> 
> Böse, böse, böse...



Mein Beileid. Seid Ende 09 zickt unsere auch schon rum, und geht oft aus - zum kotzen wenn man grad unter der Dusche steht 
Ich hofmal, bei uns wirds nicht so teuer, hab mich in eine DSLR Kamera verliebt..


----------



## herethic (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hatet ihr nicht noch bis vor 2 Minuten irgendwas mit ICQ im Namen?


----------



## ole88 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

willkommen auf bord nobloros, ihr steuermann begrüßt sie an bord, bitte gehen sie leuten die einem klutten ähnlich sehen aus dem weg er könnte aus versehn rote knöpfe drücken


----------



## Milkyway (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hackt doch nich alle auf unserm lieben Klutten rum^^ Er meints doch nur gut..  

Und um meinen Post länger zu gestalten: Danke fürs nicht Chemie-Schulaufgabe Moden  Lief heut toll und wird [hofentlich] ne 2  Jaja, fächer indenen man nichts lernen muss (weil Verständnis reicht) sind toll 

Dafür hab ich herausgefunden, dass es sehr schwer wird meine Digicam mit eingedrückter Linse zu reparieren.. alle 3 Führungspins (aus Plastik und ca. ne halben mm dick ) sind Platt. Wie kann man sowas den reparieren? Epoxid tropfen drauf und alles überflüssige wegfeilen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



thrian schrieb:


> Hatet ihr nicht noch bis vor 2 Minuten irgendwas mit ICQ im Namen?




Es gibt zwei Threads...das ist der Modding Supportshop oder der Hauptthread....

Malkavian`s Link folgen...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mensch, da haben wir aber glück, dass es nur zwei Threads sind, da wir ja nicht bis drei zählen können...

Ansonsten neues zum Xigmatek Durin:
nachdem das Netzteil im Sogo gedreht wurde und ein Scythe 12mm-Lüfter noch Frischluft von der Seite bläst, sind die Temps des Systems im Normalbetrieb unter Last nicht mehr über 56°C gegangen. Wenigstens etwas.
Merke: Das System braucht viel Luft....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ach ....

Das mit der Frischluft wird doch überbewertet...

Das sich Deine Hardware auch so anstellen muss....

ABER

Ich vergesse immer wieder das Computer Weiblich sind...die Zicken bei jeder Kleinigkeit...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nee, mein NobLorRos-Mini ITX ist brav und damit explizit männlich....

Und nachdem alle Lüfter jetzt gummigelagert sind, ist nur noch leises, angenehmes Säuseln zu vernehmen...

Und deshalb kriegt er jetzt das:ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5770 Vapor-X

Ich bin gespannt, was er dann kann


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ein feines Stück Hardware....

Und bei Vapor-X bleibt alles sehr Kühl und leise und hat gutes OC Potenzial ...


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Eine kleine Geschichte*​ 

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, Liebe Kinder....*

*Nehmt Platz.*

*Hat jeder was zu Trinken ??? Chips und Popcorn bereit ???*

*Nun, dann kann ich ja anfangen Euch eine kleine Geschichte zu erzählen.*



_Vor langer, langer Zeit (so vor 1 1/2 Jahren), begab es sich, das in der Firma in der ich arbeite, einer der Office PC`s der Meinung war "Ich habe genung getan, ich gehe dann mal in Rente und nehme die Festplatte mit"_

_Da dieser recht Betagte Rechner schon seit rund 6 Jahren von Morgens bis Abends lief, wollten wir Ihm seinen Ruhestand gönnen und einen jüngeren Leistungsfähigeren an seiner Stelle einstellen._

_Daraus ergibt sich, das wir Kontakt mit einem von *vier *Autorisierten und Zuständigen Softwaredealer aufgenommen haben, die Berechtigt sind, die vom Hersteller (wir sind ein Autohaus) geforderte Software zu installieren._

_Der Dealer verlangte für die Befüllung eines Rechners unverschämte 350 Gulden für 3 Std. Arbeit._

_Nichtdestotrotz, setzte er einen darauf und verlangte, auf seine Monopolstellung hinweisend, 1.200 Gulden wenn er einen Komplett befüllten Rechner mitbrächte._

_Er pries den Rechner als Office Highend Gerät an mit einem Celeron Prozessor, sagenhaften 1 GB Hauptspeicher, einen no name DVD LAUFWERK (kein Brenner), einer Fantastischen Onboardgrafikkarte und damit das ganze übersichtlicher ist, würde er die unnützen PCI-E Steckplätze und 2 von 4 Ram Speicherplätzen gleich ausbauen...._

_In einem kurzen Moment der Geistigen Erhellung, dünkte es uns, das jener Welcher uns über den Tisch ziehen wollte..._

_Also wurde der Ritter Rosstaeusch in Ferne Landen geschickt, um nach Alternativen zu suchen...._

_Nach einer langen und beschwerlichen Reise, wurde Rosstaeuscher, 100m entfernt, beim Expert Markt fündig....._

_Er sprach den dort zuständigen Marktschreier an, und man erkannte sich als alte Geschäftspartner, die diesen Deal schon öfters getätigt hatten..._

_Die Präsentation seiner Ware führte ein "Olidata" AMD64 5600X2 zu Tage, mit 2GB Speicher, einer 8600LE Grafikkarte mit "eigenen" 256MB Speicher, 500GB Stauraum für etwaige Lagerbestände, einen Marken DVD Brenner und das Ganze wurde auf einem ASUS Board angerichtet..._

_Der Ritter Rosstaeuscher war entzückt, da das ganze Paket nur 399 Gulden kosten sollte...gesagt getan, man war sich Handelseinig und der Ritter Rosstaeuscher sattelte seine Hühner und präsentierte, das gerade gefundene Schnäppchen seinem Vorgesetzten (Chef)..._

_Darauf hin wurde mit langer Nase zeig, der zuständige Softwaredealer zu einer "Befüllung" bestellt..._

_Dieser trat, unter Wachsamen Augen der Palastwache seinen Dienst brav an, und installierte zunächst XP Professional (Mehrplatzlizens), eine Schriftensammlung namens Office (Mehrplatzlizens) und die wichtige Autohaus Systemsoftware...._

_Da offensichtlich, das neue Gerät sich Missverstanden fühlte, verweigerte es dem Dealer die Installation den "Netzwerkadabters"...._

_Auch das mehrfache Durchblättern der beigelegten Komplettinstallations DVD, sowie das nachschlagen in den Pergamentrollen und die Optische Betrachtung der Schale, worauf das Hardwarebuffet angerichtet war, brachte weder einen Treiber noch einen Namen des "Netzwerkadapters zu Tage...Nur die Buffetschale von ASUS wollte seinen Namen Preis geben..._

_So ergab es sich, das der Ritter Rosstaeuscher nochmal den Marktplatz Expert aufsuchen musste und hatte Erfolg....Der Marktschreier konnte im die Web Adresse des Ausrichter des Buffets, die Firma Olidata nennen..._

_Frohen Mutes erreichte der Ritter seine Räumlichkeiten und bemühte die Turbobrieftauben um die zuvor genannte Internetadresse zu besuchen..._

_Um so größer, war die Enttäuschung, das auf der Webseite zwar ein Treibersupport vorhanden war, dieser musste aber wohl von einer berüchtigten Bande namens NobLorRos ferngemoddet gewesen sein, da die Unterstützung für das gerade gekaufte Buffet fehlte...._

_Die Erreichbarkeit des Herstellers beschränkte sich auf eine Telefonnr. die mit unverschämten 1 Gulden pro min. zu Buche geschlagen wäre..._

_ABER, der Ritter gab nicht auf....er kontaktierte den Hersteller der Buffetschale ASUS.....leider blieb die Angesprochenen Seite Stumm und wollte die Schale samt Zubehör und Verzierungen nicht Preis geben._

_Also lud der Ritter ähnliche Verziehrungen runter und versucht ob die mit der angerichteten Schale Harmonieren würden...weit gefehlt, das neue Gerät war anscheinend durch eine Schlechte Behandlung derart Beleidigt und verweigerte die Anbringung der Verziehrungen and die Netzwerkkarte..._

_Nicht verzagen, sagte sich der Ritter Rossaeuscher und wandte sich an den Rat der Weisen namens Google....._

_Nach unzähligen Besuchen diverser Stammtische und belauschen diverser Stammtischgespräche, fand er offentslich Hilfe in einem weit entfernten Land namens Frankreich..._

_Da der Ritter zwar im "Französich" sehr gut war und nur die "Sprache" nicht beherrschte , wand er sich an einen schlecht motivierten Übersetzer aus dem Rat der Weisen Google...._

_Nachdem er mit Schwierigkeiten der Übersetzung folgen konnte, fand er zwei Verziehrungspakete die Besserung versprachen..._

_Und siehe da....eine Verziehrung passte wie dafür gemacht..._


_Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so suchen sie noch heute...._



*FAZIT:*

*Ich hoffe meine Geschichte hat Euch gefallen...*
*Die ganze Aktion hat 4 1/2 Std. gedauert....ASUS hatte für OLIDATA eine Sonderserie Boards produziert und eine Netzwerkkarte verbaut, die sonst nirgenswo auf deren Produkten verbaut waren....der Vista Treiber war zwar auf der DVD vorhanden, aber bei XP lief der nicht...*

*Also "Augen auf beim Komplett PC Kauf"...trotz vermeitlich verbauter Markenprodukte, kann man trotzdem in die Hardwarefalle tappen...*

Mfg


----------



## BeerIsGood (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Habe ich richtig gelesen, daß der Scharlatan euch für ne richtige Schrottkiste inkl. Befüllung 1200 Gulden abknöpfen wollte? Ich fasse es nicht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Habe ich richtig gelesen, daß der Scharlatan euch für ne richtige Schrottkiste inkl. Befüllung 1200 Gulden abknöpfen wollte? Ich fasse es nicht.


 
Die Leute die da kommen, sind schon IT Spezialisten...da kann man nichts sagen...

Die nutzen aber Ihren Vorteil der Monopolstellung aus....

Die Software ist vorgeschrieben und wird von nur 4 Firmen installiert....eine CD für uns gibt es nicht....Der Hersteller will das so...

Es war übrigens ein Celeron Prozessor...habe ich Korrigiert...

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol, klingt echt typisch.
AMD CPUs und ASUS Boards laufen einfach nicht zusammen. Da hab ich echt das gefühl, dass ASUS von den vielen ihrer schlechten Boards nochmal die schlechtesten nimmt und für AMD freigibt.

Immer das gleiche kreuz mit ASUS boards. Darum werd ich nie wieder ASUS und AMD kombinieren


----------



## Asmo (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol, das nenn ich mal eine nette geschichte^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> lol, klingt echt typisch.
> AMD CPUs und ASUS Boards laufen einfach nicht zusammen. Da hab ich echt das gefühl, dass ASUS von den vielen ihrer schlechten Boards nochmal die schlechtesten nimmt und für AMD freigibt.
> 
> Immer das gleiche kreuz mit ASUS boards. Darum werd ich nie wieder ASUS und AMD kombinieren


 

Ähhhhh ???

Verstehe ich nicht...

Was hat ein nicht zu bekommender Netzwerktreiber für Win XP mit der Kombination ASUS und AMD zu tun ???

Mfg


----------



## Mac Scot (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> lol, klingt echt typisch.
> AMD CPUs und ASUS Boards laufen einfach nicht zusammen. Da hab ich echt das gefühl, dass ASUS von den vielen ihrer schlechten Boards nochmal die schlechtesten nimmt und für AMD freigibt.
> 
> Immer das gleiche kreuz mit ASUS boards. Darum werd ich nie wieder ASUS und AMD kombinieren



Bei mir läuft diese Kombination seit Jahren sehr erfolgraich und ohne Probleme.


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich hab damit auch keine probs, obwohl das mb und die cpu aus nem fertig pc sind, aber von hp. die supportleute von hp machen ihren job aber auch besser!


----------



## Fifadoc (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ähhhhh ???
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht...
> 
> ...



weil das problem von fehlenden treibern bei mir bisher immer nur da auftrat, wo ich ein ASUS board hatte, das für AMD gebaut wurde.
Außerdem liefen bisher ALLE meine ASUS Boards für AMD mehr als bescheiden...

Bei ASUS boards für Intel gab es bei mir nie probleme.


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ein vögelein hat mir gezwitschert das ihr das wart und so erwarte ich doch auch ne zahlung von euch für die Nachfolgende geschichte 

Alles begann kurz nach Weihnachten... da wollte ein kleiner The Killer for Two sein Geld ausgeben für seine Wakü. Also ging klein The Killer for Two an seinen Computer, schaute sein Bankkonto an und dachte: "Das Gehalt ist da  Also alles gleich wieder raus" und so geschah es dann auch... eine große Bestellung von Schlauch, Lüftern, 140ger Radi und Mofest für das Mainbord betratten den Warenkorb. Sofortüberweisung ausgewählt und so war am Abend des 29.12 alles Bestellt und das Geld von mir abgebucht.
Doch was sahen meine Augen am frühen morgen des 31.12? 10% Rabatt? Also das restliche Geld auch noch ausgegeben für 120ger Radi und Ramkühler. Auch hier half sofortüberweisung zu einer schnellen Abwicklung. Kleines Häckchen bei Kombiversand gemacht und gefreut.
Doch es kam nichts und alles war in WW importiert, doch noch nicht bezahlt. 
So rief klein The Killer for Two am 04.01.2010 bei Aquatuning an und fragte ob sein Geld schon da sei... was mit nein beantwortet wurde.... so rief man auch die Bank an, welche ihm versicherte das es die Tage bei denen ankommen würde. 
Dienstag bekamm klein The Killer for Two eine e-mail von Herrn Schultze welcher mir sagte dass, das Geld für die erste Bestellung da sei. Das Geld für die zweite Bestellung kam am Tag danach.... doch dann tat sich, ausser reger Schriftverkehr mit dem armen Herrn Schultze nichts. Freitag dann auf einmal stand "VERSENDET" bei beiden paketen 
Und tatsächlich kam am Samstag morgen ein Paket von Aquatuning.
Beim auspacken viel nur eins auf: es fehlten die Teile von der zweiten Bestellung... die wollten doch alles in ein Paket stecken? schnell noch ne e-mail geschrieben und sammt PC im wohnzimmer breit gemacht...
Um 13 Uhr fing der Spaß an und um 19 Uhr war es dann so weit... die Wakü war bereit zum befüllen.. noch einmal alles nachgezogen und Wasser (Feser) eingelassen.........

.....


"STOPP"

der Schrei lies das ganze Haus erzittern als mir mein Dad welcher neben dem offenen Rechner saß, mitteilte das da was tropft.
Jeder von euch kennt Küchenrolle? ja? gut 3 Stück gingen über den Jordan beim saubermachen meines Mainbords... 
um 21 Uhr war alles wieder ausgebaut... und großteils gesäubert (übrigens: wer meinen PC kennt weiß das ich unten Plexiglas drinnen hab; lohnt sich hat mein NT geschützt)

Nächster morgen: 09:00Uhr: das zusammenbauen beginnt
Spannungswandlerkühler zersägt und hinmontiert, alles neu verschlaucht, noch mal gesäubert und zusammen gebaut.
13:00Uhr der Test
Nichts auf dem Monitoren zu sehen.
nach 8maligen Starten: ein Bild,
er fährt hoch... doch  Auflösung:800x600 
Also Auflösung hochgedreht... und warum geht nur ein Monitor? Nvidia-systemsteuerung.... :


> Sie verwenden derzeit keine Anzeige die eine Nvidia GPU beinhaltet




Ok Temeraturen bekomme ich alle.... aber was sagt mir mein Sidebar Gadget? PCI-e X0 ===?????????? 
ok für den Tag kiste aus und ins Bett keinen Bog mehr.... hier im Forum noch ausgehäult... und eine mail an Herrn Schultze geschrieben...

Montag, nach der Schule:
Zusammen mit einem Kumpel PC nochmals zerlegt, restliches Wasser aus dem PCI-e Slot geholt  wieder zusammen gebaut und
....


....
nichts.... immer noch das selbe... 
Noch Aqua angerufen... hier das Gespräch:

Aqua: "Murmel murmel murmel"
Ich: "ja hier The Killer for Two ich hätte da zwei Probleme"
Aqua: "Aha was denn?"
Ich: "ja als erstes ist nur die hälfte meiner Ware gekommen"
Aqua: "aha"
Ich: "ja die sollten zusammen versendet werden und ist nur eins gekommen"
Aqua: "haben sie shconmal in das Paket geschaut ob das da drinnen ist?"
Ich: "Ne? das kann man aufmachen? oh warten sie mal, nein ist nix drinnen und das was gekommen ist bildet nämlich mein zweites Problem"
Aqua: "aha, haben sie eine Bestellnummer?"
Ich: "ja? zwei sogar ich geb ihnen am besten die von der Bestellung die nicht gekommen ist *Nummer sag*"
Aqua: "der PC ist langsam das dauert etwas"
Ich: "AHA ja laut online ist es versendet"
Aqua: -nichts-
Ich: "und?"
Aqua: "hier steht versendet"
Ich: "richtig, aber es ist nix da, wegen dem anderen Problem das mofest das geliefert wurde *bla bla bla*"
Aqua: "ja da muss ich sie verbinden einen Moment"
Ich: "Halt - was ist jetzt mit dem Paket?"
Aqua: " ich schau mal ins lager ob es da steht, dann geb ich ihnen per e-mail bescheid"
Ich:"danke"
Aqua: laute scheiß musik die keiner hören will und ohrenkrebs verursacht
Grantietusse:"" <- zumindest versteh ich soviel ob die geredet hat? ja hat sie ka was
Ich: "ja The Killer for Two hier ich hab ein Problem"
Grantietusse: "aha"
ich denk mir: nicht noch so eine :'(
Ich: "ja ich hab ein mofest bei ihnen gekauf tund das war undicht jetzt ist mein Mainbord kaputt"
Grantietusse: " *standart abfrage der daten*"
Ich: "ja und jetzt?"
Grantietusse: "ja da lesen sie sich das online am besten mal durch"
Ich: "ähm was? aha und kurzfassung?"
Grantietusse: "ja sie müssen das Mainbord einsenden und die defeckten teile dazu "
Ich: "und dann?"
Grantietusse:" das geht dann an die versicherung und die schauen dann"
Ich: "gute Frau, ich bin Programmierer das ist für mich Arbeitsausfall"
Grantietusse: "ja das tut mir leid"
Ich: " wie lange dauert das danne?"
Grantietusse: "ja die Versicherung braucht mindestens 2 Wochen"
den rest weiß ich nicht mehr..... danach war blackout

Dann gestern Abermals angerufen nach dem keine Mail kam...
nun muss ich das Mainbord zwar nicht einschicken, dafür wollte mir ein weiterer Type eine e-mail schreiben wo denn meine zweite Bestellung bleibt... auch Herr Schultze hat abermals eine e-mail wegen der Bestellung... nichts... heute nur von Amazon Werbung bekommen 
Wies weiter geht? ka... werde heute noch ein Mainbord bestellen und am Samstag wenn es da ist die Bilder hochladen und euch zeigen wie das alles ausgesehen hat...
So wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend
greez
The Killer for Two


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Eine Gute Nacht Gruselgeschichte
Das wahre Leben erzählt halt immer die besten Storys.
Ich drücke mal die Daumen, das noch alles kommt. Außer, du hast DHL ferngemoddet....


----------



## axel25 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@KfT: Das macht dann (murmelmurmel) *insgesamt 3054€*

Logbuch...

Juhu, ich bin zum Waffenoffizier befördert worden. Jetzt muss man sie nur noch vom Plexi befreien!
Das Sternenkommando hat unseren "Findling" (das Wrack!) behalten, sehr zu meinem Bedauern. 

Gleich gibts Abendessen mit dem Käptn (er wollte irgendwas mit mir bereden (schluck). Ob es wohl um das mit den Sternsingern geht?

Oh ich seh grad, der PC raucht. Lieber schnell speichern und ausmachen. Wieso riechts hier eigentlich so komisch?


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Danke Nobbi aber wie soll ich fernmodden? das könnt nur ihr...

    @axel: die ich krieg? sehr schön I9 ich komme


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Danke Nobbi aber wie soll ich fernmodden? das könnt nur ihr...
> 
> @axel: die ich krieg? sehr schön I9 ich komme




Du hast da was missverstanden....das ist unser Abschlussrechnung...

Hast du super geschrieben....wie nobbi schon sagte....

"Nur das Wahre Leben schreibt die Kuriosesten Geschichten...."

Aber .... Alles wird gut !!!

Hast Du die Rechnung vom Board eigentlich gefunden oder noch bekommen können ???

Mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Danke fürs Lob und ich hoffe auch das es bald besser wird... 
Stimmt... vllt sollte ich mein Leben mal zu Buche bringen... würde sicher als Film sich gut machen  ihr schaut den dann oder  ? 

genau weil dus ansprichst... wollte ich eig in mein update mit rein nehmen... mach ich auch gleich noch....
rechnung hab ich noch nciht  aber wir sind ihr auf der spur... gekauft wurde das ganze am 03.07.2009 für 139,99 und 6€ Versand 
wahrscheinlich von dem Konto meiner Mam abgebucht... das heißt morgen nach der Schule darf meine Mam ihre Kontoauszüge durchforsten


----------



## h_tobi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann viel Erfolg bei der Suche und möge die Macht mit dir sein.

@NobLorRos, 
bei der ganzen Geschichte wäre aber ein Mengenrabatt von 75% dringewesen. 

Man gut, da wart ihr so beschäftigt, das ich wenigstens in Ruhe basteln konnte.
Tut mir nur für den armen The Killer for Two leid.
Demnächst nehme ich ihm einen Fernmod von euch ab.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> @NobLorRos,
> bei der ganzen Geschichte wäre aber ein Mengenrabatt von 75% dringewesen.
> 
> Man gut, da wart ihr so beschäftigt, das ich wenigstens in Ruhe basteln konnte.
> ...



Er hat sogar 77% Rabatt bekommen...

Keine Angst...wir haben Dich nicht vergessen...wir beobachten Dich...

Mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tobi danke... ich beschütz dich 

@Rossi: 77%? das ist wucher... 
*mitdenarmenwink* schaut weg von Tobi... hier ist das kranke Entlein... lasst ihn


----------



## h_tobi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Keine Angst...wir haben Dich nicht vergessen...wir beobachten Dich...
> 
> Mfg



Aber nicht so dicht, ich spüre schon feuchten Atem in Nacken.


----------



## KingKokosnuss (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ein Franzose Namens Niveau hat diesen Thread vor langer Zeit verlassen !


----------



## h_tobi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das heißt Nivea.
Der Croissanttunker ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> Ein Franzose Namens Niveau hat diesen Thread vor langer Zeit verlassen !



Er war noch nie hier...

Aber Niveau ist doch ne Creme oder ???

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

au man es ist anstrengend ein gehäuse für die radis zu bauen, aber die temps sind geil gesunken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> au man es ist anstrengend ein gehäuse für die radis zu bauen, aber die temps sind geil gesunken




Habe ich was übersehen ???

Wo baust Du das ???

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe ich was übersehen ???
> 
> Wo baust Du das ???
> 
> Mfg



Im kopf. Er stellt es sicher dort ab, wo auch wir anderen unsere Luftschlösser immer hinstellen


----------



## ole88 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol, ich hab noch nichts ins tagebuch reingeschrieben werd es nach und nach fotografieren wie es sich verändert weil momentan steht es nur im rohzustand da, aber es wird, muss morgen lack kaufen und alu platten


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

bis gerade kannte ich nichtmal dein tagebuch 
aber du scheinst ein kluges kerlchen zu sein, du testest deine wakü, bevor du wasser direkt an deine hardware lässt


----------



## godtake (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Von einem, der auszog, sich selbst das Fürchten zu lehren...
*

Klein Godtake und sein Zweitpc (4850 @ Accelero, Phenom II X4 @ Modded-Boxed) versuchen sich gegenseitig im Erzeugen von Lautstärke zu übertreffen. Während der 140er Coolermaster- Lüfter der professionell mit Paketband am Boxed- Kühlkörper befestigt ist sein Leid in die Welt hinaus schreit (er kriegt den dummen 4- Kerner einfach nicht kalt) und 3 120er mit 3000rpm versuchen das treiben des Accelero in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken hört man von klein Godtake immer wieder laute Laute des Entzückens: "Ahhh!" "Zefxxx" "Fünününününü" "Dreckige Cheater" "Oh- noch so einer" "Ver-f-te Sniper" usw....

_Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010 - klein- Godtake sitzt fröhlich und ausgelassen vor seiner neuesten Errungenschaft - Call Of Duty, Modern Warfare 2 - 
und verrenkt sich sowohl die Finger der rechten Hand als auch die der linken auf der Suche nach gegenerischem Gewürf.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit erkennt er, dass er für die Gegner wie gemacht ist und dass sein eigenes Team sich immer voll und ganz auf seine ruinösen Tätigkeiten 
verlassen kann. 12 Assists, 26 Tode, 0 Kills - ja, das Leben hat (k)einen Sinn.

Irgendwo zwischen der Frage ob es nun geschickter ist sich erschießen zu lassen während man durch das Red- Dot- Zielfernrohr sieht oder sich mit einem 
Messer um Kopf und Kragen bringen zu lassen während man durch das tolle
"Thermal- Zielfernrohr" linst (Tab - Zwischenstand - 14 Assists, 29 Tode, 0 Kills) 
geschieht plötzlich etwas, dass unser kleiner Godtake nicht recht einzuordnen vermag.
Das Bild bleibt stehen, kleine lustige Grafikfragmente tauchen auf, totaler Bildstillstand - Monitor aus.

Mittelkalter Schweiß bricht klein Godtakes hoher Stirn aus...selten hat er in so kurzer Zeit einen derart drastischen Flüssigkeitsverlust erlebt.
Ein Dejavu- Gefühl bescheicht die Magengegend...

Oh...gut...der PC gibt ein Pieps- Geräusch von sich und die Samsung Platten fangen sonor an zu rumpeln...doch, etwas entscheidendes fehlt: Ein Bild...

Verzweiflung - blankes Entsetzten - flattrige Hände. Godtake dreht dem guten alten Zweitpc den Saft ab und sieht sich die Misere genauer an.
Die 4850 bekommt den Schraubenzieher zu spüren und lässt sich mit Mühe ihrem Zuhause entreißen. 
Der vermeintliche Fehler tritt schnell ans Tageslicht und grinst Godtake hämisch an.

3 der äußerst hochwertigen AC- Speicherkühler (die tollen zum kleben...) haben sich von ihren Freunden, den Speicherchips verabschiedet und 
hängen leicht schief mit ordentlich Platinenkontakt zwischen PCB und Accelero.
Aufschrauben - neue Klebedinger drauf - Wärmeleitpaste verteilen (wollte Klein- Godtake eh schon lang mal machen - 
der Kühler war ja schon seit mindestens 6 Wochen auf der Karte) - zusammenschrauben, beten.

2 Zigaretten und einen guten Bottich Kaffee später traut sich unser Antiheld wieder an den PC. Piepston - check. Festplatten - check. Bild - aus - check...
Fünününününü!! Wieder keines. Verdamme mich...

Egal. Klein Godtake hat sich vorgenommen MW2 zu spielen (nach einem gar fürchterlichen Arbeitstag hat er sich das redlich verdient), holt den Dritt- PC aus dem Regal, 
legt sich die CoD- CDs zu Recht und verkabelt alles hübsch unsäuberlich. (Ich wusste gar nicht dass man so einfach die Stecker von Netzwerkkabeln reißen kann...)

Powerknopf - check. Festplatten - check. Piepstöne - kein Check da kein Lautsprecher angeschlossen - doch ckeck. 
Bild - WIEDER NICHT!

Und da ist es...da ist das Gefühl nach 400€ nützlich in die Zerstörung einer 5870 angelegtem Geldes nun auch noch irgendwo eine Ersatzgrafikkarte für den Ersatz- PC organisieren zu müssen. 

Elend
Weltuntergang
Verzweifeltes-dem-Schatzi-auf-den-Schoß-hüpfen-und-halt-mich-ganz-doll-fest-Geschreie

Gut. MW2 kann klein Godtake mal kreuzweise. 
Weil er ein stromsparender Mensch ist, schaltet klein Godtake den Monitor ab bevor er zur nächsten 
Zigarettenpause auf den Balkon geht um sich gründlich den Hintern abzufrieren.

Angemerkt sei, dass er aus reinem Wahn und Tollerei keinen Gedanken daran verlor, auch den entsprechenden am Monitor befestigten Dritt- PC wieder abzuschalten. 
Nur den Monitor - fragt mich nicht - ich bin nur der Erzähler und habe keinerlei Kenntnis davon, was Klein- Godtake in diesem Moment durch den Kopf huschte - 
sicherlich nichts jugendfreies - eher inhaltlich mit den abstraktesten und interessantesten Beschimpfungen angefülltes "Kuddelmuddel"...

3 Zigaretten später kommt er zurück und setzt sich mit einem Laut des Wehklagens vor seine wunderhübsch nebeneinander aufgereihten Blechbüchsen.

Monitor wieder einschalt

Bild - check

Verständnislosigkeit​
2 Stunden intensiven Spielgenusses später hatten sich alle Umstände sichtlich verbessert - 14 Assists, 31 Tode, _1 Kill

_Bis heute weiß niemand, was in jenem tragischen Moment passiert sein mag. Der Monitor läuft wieder wie ein einser, die 4850 auch, die 4870 im Dritt- PC ebenfalls..._


----------



## ole88 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ups da bin ich wohl über den stecker gestolpert verzeih mir, aber deiner lunge hats ja gut getan.




fifa wie meinst du das genau?

ach und die temps sind nun der wahnsinn, von vorher unter last durschnitss temp. 50° nur noch unter last 43°, na is das was oder is das nix?


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Godtake,
der Monitor wollte doch nur spielen. 
Da haste aber nen richtigen Frischluftschock bekommen.
Ich hoffe, du hast ihn ohne Nebenwirkungen überstanden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Godtake

Super Geschichte......

Gräm Dich nicht...Dein Monitor ist wahrscheinlich etwas Empfindlich und Du hast Ihm zu viele Brutale Szenen geboten....

Er konnte das nicht mehr mit ansehen und hat sich abgeschaltet....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ist wahrscheinlich ne EA Allergie. 
Weiß schon, warum ich von denen nichts mehr kaufe.


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich ne EA Allergie.
> Weiß schon, warum ich von denen nichts mehr kaufe.



schlechte erfahrungen? gleiches denke ich von Codemasters. Passiert einfach zu oft, dass Spiele von denen nicht laufen 
EA dagegen läuft bei mir immer.

@ole88:
hab in letzter zeit häufiger von fröhlichen WaKü bauten ohne vorherigen Test gelesen, die dann darin gipfelten, dass die Hardware unter wasser stand, da doch irgendwo etwas undicht war.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> hab in letzter zeit häufiger von fröhlichen WaKü bauten ohne vorherigen Test gelesen, die dann darin gipfelten, dass die Hardware unter wasser stand, da doch irgendwo etwas undicht war.



Ging mir beim ersten Rechner auch so, alles fertig und das Kribbeln in den Fingern
hat gesiegt. Gott sei dank war bei mir alles lackiert und es gab keine Schäden.
Bei meiner nächsten WaKü bin ich auf alle Fälle wesentlich vorsichtiger.


----------



## nobbi77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ahhh, endlich macht es wieder Spass,sich hier zu tummeln

Und für den kleinen NobLorRos-Mini-ITX-PC hat sich heute eine kleine Sapphire 5770 Vapor X eingefunden

Und zumThema Niveau:
Es ist ein feststehender Begriff im Zusammenhang mit Medion-Navigationssysthemen:
Wenn man sie benutzt, weiss man Niveau man ist..

Da diese Aussage von mir stammt, ist sie natürlich wissenschaftlich fundiert.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jo, Cheffe
Medion Navi rulez.


----------



## nobbi77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*NobLorRos informiert:

Crimp-Zubehör bei MDPC-X
*​
Nachdem ich bei meinem Hello Kitty Mod auf der Suche nach Crimp-Zubehör und den ATX-Kontakten bald Wahnsinnig wurde, hat Nils aka Dualbrain mit uns Moddern wieder Mitleid und die nötigen Utensilien im Sortiment. Schluß mit verbogenen Kontakten und ausgerissenen Kabeln!

MDPC Crimpzange | MDPC Crimping | MDPC-X Deutschland

Für alle, die wie ich ihre Netzteile vernünftig verunstalten wollen.

LG

Nobbi


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

danke für die info, nobbi.
gut zu wissen, dass die nun auch die crimpkontakte haben.

Ne Crimpzange dagegen hab ich schon lange. sowas gibts in jedem gut sortierten Eisenwarenladen. Halt da, wo man auch anderes Spezialwerkzeug und/oder Spezialschrauben kauft.
(nein, nicht bei Obi )


----------



## nobbi77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Der NobLorRos Mini-ITX PC*​ 
So, die Vapor X ist eingebaut und läuft seidenweich und unhörbar. Momentan lade ich von Steam Dirt II, damit ich euch auch etwas über die Leistung sagen kann.

Wenn ich dann mal Lust und Laune habe, werde ich mal ein paar nette Bilder machen.

LG

nobbi


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie ich schon sagte...die Vapor-X  sind geil...kühl und leise....

Aber mal was anderes...

*Du musst einen Ausgeben...*

*Du hattest den 2222 Post hier im Thread !!!!*​ 

Was gibt es denn ???....los Du Geizhals rück was raus....


Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ups, jetzt, wo du es sagst, ist mir selber gar nicht aufgefallen 2222....

Naja, mal was überlegen, ob mir möglicherweise ne neue Folge einfällt??????.....
Mal schauen.

Ansonsten lade ich jetzt Dirt II runter, lechz, mal gucken, was es so bringt.


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wenn du glück hast, dann läuft dirt2 am ende sogar ^^
also dirt 1 hab ich hier und auf einem rechner hier läuft es, auf dem anderen nicht, obwohl beide etwas leistungsmäßig gleich sind.
ist also 50% chance


----------



## Mr__47 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Solange du nict als Geschenk uns alle moddest und mir mit meinem i7 einen Strich durch die Rechnung machst


----------



## nobbi77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So, wie von MR_47 gewünscht wurden wahllos I 7 Systeme gemoddet

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden???


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Man gut, das ich noch keins habe. 
Mal sehen, wen es erwischt hat.


----------



## kero81 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jaja, so eine Crimpzange ist schon was feines. Hab so eine auch in meinem Werkzeugkoffer, brauch man ja schon ab und zu als Elektriker!


----------



## Mick Jogger (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh man meine Crimpzange ist am ******


----------



## godtake (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hui...das erklärt warum ich mit 4 verschiedenen Nicht- Crimp- Zangen eher schlechte bis gar keine Ergebnisse erzielt habe *g*....

ABER: Ich weiß, es ist Offtopic: Mein Phenom II läuft stabil auf 4012MHz...komm aus dem Staunen gar nimme raus - morgen gibts auch wieder TB =D...

So long...a ja, und mit dem Mülleimeraward bin ich auch fast fertig.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie morgen erst, es ist doch morgen oder heute, oder meintest du gestern morgen? 
Ich glaube es wird Zeit für´s Bettchen......


----------



## ole88 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

dann geh mal in dein bettchen


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja Papi.


----------



## ole88 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

brav^^
so ich muss mal mir überlegen wie ich das radi gehäuse weiter bau, aluplatten besorgen?
gibts momentan dremel günstig? meiner ist abgeraucht und spuckt nur noch funken, leider find ich denn kassenzettel nimmer, warn originaler


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wenn es nicht zu eilig ist, warte auf die nächste 20% Aktion von Praktiker,
da kannst du viel Geld sparen.
Die hatten neulich erst eine, da habe ich auch zugeschlagen. 
Leider hatten die kkeinen Kreuztisch und ich musste noch zu Obi.


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Du solltest da die Jungs von Dremel mal anschreiben, sind eigentlich sehr kulant. Oder du lässt das Ding beim Eisenkarl deiner Wahl einfach einschicken. Das sollte auch klappen. Bei richtigen Markengeräten wird öfter nicht soooo auf ne Rechnung geschaut.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_*Tagebuch MalkavianChild85. Sternzeit kurz-vorm-Sabbern*

Es ist langweilig. Sterbenslangweilig! 

Käpnt nobbi brütet über den Antrag auf Mietzuschuss für seinen Katzenanbau, welcher in Rosa gestrichen wurde.

1. Offizier Rosstaeuscher plagt sich mit Steuermann ol88 rum, weil dieser mit der Steuerkonsole wärend der Pause immer Pacman spielt und meist auf "Steuerung für Raumschiff - Umschalten" kommt, und somit Mr. Rossi sein Kaffee verschüttet oder sich die Lippe verbrennt.

Dr. godtake hingegen klagt nicht. Er führt gerade Selbstversuche an den neuen Anti-Depressiva Pillen durch. Ständig redet er von Hello Kittys die mit ihm reden würden, leuchtende Mullverbände, er epilliert sich selbst mit Pflastern und erschaft so lustige Muster auf seiner Haut.

Mr. Schienenbruch arbeitet am Versorgungssystem "Essen auf Schienen" für Schrauberopi, der sich seit Tagen nicht mehr blicken lässt, weil der Ishiasnerv wieder drückt.

FifaDoc bastelt weiterhin fleißig mit seinem durchsichtigen Material. Ein kleiner Raumflieger funktionierte schon sehr gut. Leider war er nicht zu erkennen und so zerschellte er beim ersten Flugtest schon an der Hangarwand.

Meine Wenigkeit ist genervt von axel25, killer89 und kaspar. Alle drei wurden vom Käptn wegen "Nichtbeachtung der neuen Stoffbezüge und deren Verunreinigung durch schmutzige Hosen" für 2 Tage non-stop bei mir auf die stille Holotreppe gesetzt...und ich muss aufpassen, das sie auch sitzen bleiben. 
Nicht mal zum pipi machen dürfen sie aufstehen hat der Käptn gesagt. Daher steht das Ersatzkatzenklo neben dran. Das Verscharren der Exkremente hat killer89 schon gut gemeistert. Die anderen beiden tun sich noch schwer.

Sollte K3r0 von seinen Fitterwochen mit der Erntemaschine von Planet Roggen wiederkommen, wartet schon seine Ex, die Brotschneidemaschine, auf ihn. 

So liebes Tagebuch. Ich hör hier auf. Mr. moe hat mir grad einen Energydrink gemixt: besteht hauptsächlich aus Kaffee, schwarzem Tee und einem Schuss Zitrone. Der Löffel steckt senkrecht drin..._


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Klasse....



Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich schmeiß mich weg, 
 
genial geschrieben.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

tut mir leid, mir war langweilig  ich glaub, ich schreib am WE mal ne komplette episode und stell die als doc oder pdf hier rein ^^ hab irgendwie grad lust dazu.

vielleicht schaffen wir es auch mal, das zu verfilmen  so in etwa wie bei einer anderen pc zeitschrift mit "game" am anfang


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hammer,
da freue ich mich drauf. 
Hast du nichts mehr zu modden? Fang doch noch was neues an, dann verfliegt die lange Weile. 
Aber besser ne Geschichte als Fernmodding.


----------



## ole88 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

so steuermann ole88 verlässt das schiff um kleinen nobblerianern das Fliegen beizubringen (schwimmen).
Auf und davon^^


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

erzähl uns aber, wieviele dann doch "tauchen" gelernt haben


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Persönliches Logbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 7654321,0:

Ich bin soo müde.
Als ich der Mannschaft mitteilte, sie sollten sich zum Thema Reinlichkeit ein Beispiel an meinen Katzen nehmen, stellen sich komische Rituale ein:
Mr Fifadoc beginnt, sein Revier zu markieren,Mr moe trägt ein Flohhalsband und Mr Schrauberopi hat die Schiffstoiletten mit Streu aufgefüllt.

Mr MalkavianChild85 hat die 5000 TB der Schiffsdatenbank komplett mit Raumschiff NobLorRos Geschichten gefüllt und dafür die Medizinische Datenbank auf einen USB-Stick gezogen. Allerdings dauert der Download zu lange, da der Stick USB1.1 hat und die USB 27 Spezifikation zwar abwärtskompatibel, jedoch dadurch die Reserveenergie der Lebenserhaltung zu Hilfe genommen werden muss.

Dadurch klagen einige Crewmitglieder im Frachtraum 12 öfters über Atemnot.
Die sollen sich nicht so anstellen, schließlich sind 4 Minuten ohne Sauerstoff doch überhaupt kein Problem...

Und irgendwer taucht seit neuestem unsere Kaffeelöffel in Säure, es sind mittlerweile 122 Stück, deren Stiel nur noch 2 cm lang ist. Es wurden Reste von Kaffee, Tee und Zitrone daran gefunden.
Mr MalkavianChild85 versucht diesem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen, sieht aber zur zeit keinen Ansatzpunkt.

Mr K3R0 hat den Antrag auf Quartierwechsel gestellt, um seine Erntemaschine unterbringen zu können.
So werden wir das erste Sternenschiff mit Anhängerkupplung, da diese Erntemaschine nur in einen ausgemusterten Bergbauroboter vom Planeten Gigantus 3 passt und der passt hier nicht rein...

Die neue Gebissreinigungsmaschine Asus GRM 3000 hat leider das Gebiss von Schrauberopi gefressen. Zum Übergang hat ihm Mr Schienenbruch eine ASROCK Schnabeltasse, einen Medion Pürierstab und ein MSI-Lätzchen übergeben.

Mr Klutten hat sich eine antike Playstation gekauft und spielt nur noch Buzz. Der Lärm war unerträglich.Mr killer89 hat daraufhin den Buzzer mit der Luftschleuse gekoppelt...


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

  

ohne Worte. Ihr seid doch alle verrückt.  im positiven Sinne natürlich.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*lach* "buzzer mit luftschleuße gekoppelt"


----------



## moe (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> _Der Löffel steckt senkrecht drin..._



das is geil!


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ahhh...wer hat meine Graka ferngemoddet? bekomme keine stabilen Taktraten hin.


----------



## Kaspar (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nobbi du bist der beste ! ! !


----------



## ole88 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ja sind alle untergegangen^^


----------



## Danger23 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Die Geschichten sind echt geil.

Im übrigen danke für das Fernmodding meines Netzteils. Es ist gestern mit viel Kabumms ins Jenseits gegangen. Bitte um Rechnung für das gut Fernmodding.


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ups, als ich auf den Zufälligkeitsfernmodding-Knopf drückte und i 7 einstellte, erkannte unser auf DOS 3.3 basierendes Fernmoddingsystem nur willkürlich *i*rgendwelche *7* User, die ferngemoddet werden...
Der i 7 ist demSystem als CPU vollkommen unbekannt...
Sorry, wir werden das System zügig auf Windows ME umstellen, um besser Zuverlässigkeit komplett ausschließen zu können.

LG

nobbi


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ja danke... mich mal wieder getroffen...
was soll der scheisssssssssssss.... mein pc kriegt immer mehr maken... 
macht das es aufhört


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ The Killer for two:
Sorry, du bist in der Fernmoddingprioritätenliste irgendwie auf Platz 1 gelandet..........Platz 2 bleibt Medion, Platz 3 derLordselbst, Platz 4 nobbi77....Platz 4 nobbi77?????

Puff!!! 
Bluescreen, Rauch, Sicherung raus, Kabelbrand, Schneelawine aufs Auto, Erdbebenspalte verschlang das neue Fahrrad, Werkstatt eingestürzt, Klopapier alle, Kaffee alle, Zigaretten alle, Gerichtsvollzieher pfändet vollen Aschenbecher...
Arrgh!!!


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hast dus gut... das hatte ich vor zwei wochen... seither wirds nur schlimmer....
selbst mit neuem MB keine besserung... was soll ich sagen...


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok, Hardwareanalyse: Was hast du drin? Welches Betriebssystem?
Welche Flüssigkeiten hast du aus Versehen schon ins Gehäuse gekippt?


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

derzeit das XFX9300 bord, gtx295 von asus, 6 festplatten... wakü passend dazu.... und der rest steht im tb oder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1438882-post2195.html


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok, fangen wir an:
1. Läuft das System mit der Onboard-Graka fehlerfrei?
2. Andere Ram-Sockel mal ausprobiert?
3. Stimmen die Ram-Einstellungen?
4. LC-Power Netzteil verwendet?
5. Schon mit anderem User probiert? duckundwegrenn


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Punkt 5 war gemein. 
Mach den armen Kerl nicht noch fertiger, als er schon ist.


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey, Punkt 5 ist der gemeine Punkt
Beim NobLorRos Silent PC war es auch der richtige....User (w) am PC: Blue Screen
nobbi am PC: läuft 5 Tage nonstop stabil.
User(w) am PC: Blue Screen......
nobbi nach 25 farbmustern: Blue Scream.....
Ähhhh, ok.
Ok, zurück zumProblem (Ok, etwas mehr Ernst...)

Die Micro-ATX-Boards von XFX scheinen irgendwie Probleme bei der Spannungsversorgung zu haben, wobei die AMD-Modelle sogar gerne mal abbrennen (selbst getestet)

Daher erst mal ein Funktionstest mit Standard-Konfiguration.

Wichtig sind die Rams, weche werden verwendet?
Und kannst du sie denn vernünftig einstellen?
Testen mit DDR 2 800 und Standard.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wenn die B- Serie vorm PC sitzt, ist das ja auch was andere. 
Ist schlicht Arbeitsverweigerung der Hardware.


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also rams hab ich alles getestet sonst würde ich nicht ins windows kommen... das Problem ist ja das die Graka zwar erkannt wird aber das ausspuckt:
Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)
1. nicht getestet da ich zwei monis verwende
2. alle getestet
3. ja 800er takt
4. what?
5. gibt nur einen

welcher ram? mom der Corsair dominator mit der 800er taktung...


----------



## killer89 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Schmerz lass nach, ich drück dir n Buzzer in die Hand 

Taktung bitte ohne C schreiben 

Tolle Story Nobbi, weiter so!

MfG


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wo is da ein c 
Mensch immer diese Lehrer  helfen können sie einem nicht aber korigieren  *schertz*


----------



## killer89 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ändern kann ichs auch 

Sorry, aber was soll ich dir noch anderes sagen als Nobbi? Mir fällt soweit auch nix anderes ein... aber bei sowas bekomm ich leider Schmerzen 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok, dann einen Monitor mal weg, Treiber zurücksetzen und ausprobiern.
295 raus und dann ( leider ) erst mal schauen, obs im Standard läuft. Schlielich wollen wir die Fehlerquelle ermitteln,oder?
Wir müssen auch wissen, was wir dann fernmodden


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ups,Forum und User ferngemoddet, unbeabsichtigter Doppelpost...Oh, Telefon! Mr Klutten? Ich soll auf den Buzzer drücken? Diesen hier?.....


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

naja... einfach rausbauen bei wakü..... 
aber das muss ich leider alles etwas verschieben weil das rl ruft 
naja... aber die sache ist ja das eh nur ein Monitor geht.... also ist der zweite ja wurscht oder?

nobi.... du kannst den server fernmodden .... der ist nämlich auch tot


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hmmm?
Wenn er tot ist, habe ich ihn doch schon gemoddet....

*NobLorRos kann auch anders:*

Wir blödeln ja nicht immer nur herum: Hier der Lüftertest des Xigmatek Durin, mit Bildern und subjektiv fairer Beurteilung.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-xigmatek-durin-kuehler-fuer-itx-systeme.html

Und einen ernsten Lesertest haben wir auch schon vorzuweisen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/54337-lesertest-tagebuch-nzxt-guardian-921-a.html


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Von wegen nicht immer nur rumblödeln. So ganz nebenbei mal eben meine Aquastream ferngemoddet (vermutlich Wasserschaden in der Elektronik).

Ahhhhrgggg ich könnte mal eben den ganzen Rechner aus dem Fenster...
Das Teil sollte dieses Wochenende laufen. Jetzt hab ich endlich mal etwas Zeit und dann so etwas. 

lg


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mein Beileid,
siehs von der positiven Seite:
Das Glück ist mit den Dummen, da wir aber viel Pech haben.....


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mensch opi wie bei mir...mein beileid...


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Schrauberopi:
Hmm, du warst doch gar nicht dran...Da hat Kero wieder die Fernmoddingmaschinen neu gesleeved....

@ DerManiac:
Du suchst doch nen Fuchs imSchnee:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.rheinmetall-detec.de

Aber nun wieder im Ernst:
PCGH sucht schon Bereiche für die Hardware des Jahres Abstimmung.

Hier ist der passende NobLorRos-Bereich:

*Hardware-Gerüchte des Jahres!

1. Nvidia Fermi kommt im Bundle mit Duke Nukem Forever

2. Media Markt wird Deutschlands bester Hardwarehändler

3. Intel bringt den Core i 2, den Nachfolger des Celeron. Das erste Modell, Core i 2 120, hat einen Kern und 14 Virtuelle und kann Sims 1 in der Auflösung mit 320X200 Bildpunkten und GTX 285 auf 20 FPS beschleunigen*

*4. AMD belebt den Sockel 754 wieder und nennt ihn AM4, damit eine leistungsfähige Plattform für seine neuen 7-Kern-Prozessoren hat. Die funktionierenden Achtkerner kommen dann für S. 939 und Skulltrail*

*5. Windows 7 kommt nun auch in einer 16 Bit Version, damit PacMac und Space Invaders wieder laufen*

*6. und am Unwahrscheinlichsten: SSDs werden bezahlbar und die Ram-Preise fallen*


----------



## ole88 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

muaahhh geil


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

so, hab grad mein BIOS geflashed. Ich bin so froh, das ihr es nicht ferngemoddet habt wärend dem flashen


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sei dir nicht so sicher, du hast den Timer übersehen, der.....


----------



## The Killer for Two (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

geil ... viel zu geil


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Äh nobbi, du hast noch ein Gerücht vergessen:

Apple kauft Microsoft auf


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich endlich mal etwas Zeit und dann so etwas.


Und?
Du hast wenigstens was - bei mir hatte DHL meine Lieferung einfach auf Rundreise geschickt - vielleicht sollte DHL ja in den Reisemakrt einsteigen......
(so ist DHL ja auch zum Stammkundne bei uns geworden)


MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Äh nobbi, du hast noch ein Gerücht vergessen:
> Apple kauft Microsoft auf


Wieso Gerücht?
Ich dachte, Commodore legt den Amiga wieder auf - der macht die i7 auch noch nieder....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das Beste überhaupt habe ich heute in einem neuen Aldi-Notebook-Prospekt gelesen:

*In der Computerbild wurde MEDION Hardwarehersteller des Jahres 2009!!!!*
Es ist doch echt nicht mehr wahr...
3 Millionen DAUs haben gewählt.....


----------



## Intelfan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Es tut mir leid das ich so eine dumme frage stellen muss, aber was sind DAU's??  diese ganzen abkürzungen sind nix für mich


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

DAU = dümmster anzunehmender User

man beachte auch Special - D.A.U. of the month


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

LOL!
Geniale Seite, leider etwas hinten dran mit der Aktualität. Allerdings bringt es viele Ideen, die derLordselbst bei seinem Mod sicherlich umsetzen wird


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

die Seite wird leider seit 07 nicht mer aktualisiert  Hab mich immer köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Intelfan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Danke für die erklärung...


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das is aber echt komisch. Medion als Hersteller des Jahres... 

solange die teile laufen, ist dagegen ja nix einzuwenden. Aus meiner sicht ist es auch unvorstellbar, wie viele von euch ASUS als Top hersteller bezeichnen kann. Asus baut 10% top ware und 90% ausschuss. Das trifft auch etwa genau die quote an guten ASUS boards bei mir... 10%.

Aber eigentlich sind fast alle Hersteller ********. der einzig wahre Herrsteller, der nur TOP Ware produziert ist:
*ASRock!!!​*


----------



## killer89 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

... und die sind ne Tochter von ASUS 

MfG


----------



## Mick Jogger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Welch eine Ironie!


----------



## Intelfan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also der Sache mit ASUS kann ich mich anschließen... Mein ASUS Laptop stand 2 Monate aufm Schreibtisch und ich lag gelegentlich mit ihm aufm Sofa und war im Inet. Auf einmal konnte ich ihn nicht mehr bewegen, da er bei der kleinsten Bewegung ausging... Eingeschickt ist ja erst 2 Monate alt.. Als Antwort kam dann:

Es handelt sich bei dem Defekt um einen HAarriss, der durch einen Produktionsfehler entstanden ist, allerdings fällt dies nicht unter die Garantie...

Jez wollen die 200 Tacken für die Reperatur haben...

NIE WIEDER ASUS!!


----------



## Mick Jogger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Och mein Board ist eigentlich ganz gut!


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Alter Schwede, auf was für nem hohen Roß sitzen die denn.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nix gegen Asus. Ich bin da Fanboy  Wobei der Support bei 90% der Hersteller echt misserabel ist.


----------



## Intelfan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hmmm tja... bedingt durch meine guten erfahrungen mit den Boards dachte ich, nehm ich doch mal einen ASUS Laptop, der ist ja grad im Angebot.. Ich wünschte ich hätte die 100 Euro mehr für den Samsunglaptop ausgegeben...


----------



## NCphalon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gibagyte ftw


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das mit ASRock ist wirklich ironie. Kein schimmer, wie die es machen, das ihre Boards immer fehlerfrei laufen und die Boards vom großen Hersteller ASUS laufen mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## killer89 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und günstiger 

Aber im Ernst... ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit ASUS - hatte aber auch erst ein Board von denen, das gute A8N-SLI  und AsRock hab ich bisher nur eine Erfahrung und das läuft bisher supi 
Vor allem haben die bei AsRock immer eine sehr gute BIOS-Unterstützung 

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Habe fast nur Asus Boards und das ohne Probleme.
Vom A7N - über A8V - A8N- bis aktuell P5Q und alle laufen heute noch!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich hab seit gestern ein Eee PC 1005HA von Asus und bis jetzt isses Super!

Aber mal schaun wies in Zukunft aussieht!


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!



Intelfan schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei dem Defekt um einen Haarriss, der durch einen Produktionsfehler entstanden ist, allerdings fällt dies nicht unter die Garantie...


Sorry, aber da komme ich nicht ganz mit!
Erstens: innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss der Hersteller/Verkäufer nachweisen, dass DU den Fehler verursacht hast!
zweitens: Produktionsfehler sind immer - auch nach den ersten 6 Monaten - Sache des Herstellers / Verkäufers!  

Und die haben den Produktionsfehler schon eingeräumt.
Es mag zwar richtig sein, dass ein Haarriss keine Garantiefall ist, wenn er rein optischer Natur ist.
Da dieser jedoch den Gebrauch des Gerätes einschränkt, ist der Hersteller / Verkäufer zur Nachbesserung / Reparatur verpflichtet!

Meiner Meinung nach hast Du da Anspruch auf Reparatur oder Austausch - die Entscheidung trifft der Hersteller / Verkäufer - und wenn das Gerät den Fehler wieder aufweist, auf Wandlung.

Google da mal ein wenig oder lass' Dich notfalls beraten - die Verbraucherzentralen sind da ein guter Anlaufpunkt.

Auf keinem Fall würde ich weder das so hinnehmen noch da 200€ für bezahlen!
Solange der Haarriss nicht dadurch verursacht wurde, dass Du das Ding hast Fallen lassen - und die haben ja den Produktionsfehler eingeräumt - ist das nicht Dein Problem.

Denn: für Produktionsfehler haftet der Hersteller!
Und wenn die schon so dumm sind, den Haarriss als Produktionsfehler anzuerkennen, ist alles andere nur noch Gewäsch!
Steht so im Gesetzt: für Produktionsfehler haftet der Hersteller/Verkäufer.
Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss der Hersteller/Verkäufer nachweisen, dass der Käufer den Schaden verursacht hat, um die Garantie ablehnen zu können, nach Ablauf dieser 6 Monate muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Fehler schon beim Kauf vorhanden war und somit der Hersteller/Verkäufer haftet.
Du bis baer noch innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate, somit ist der Hersteller/Verkäufer in vollem Umfange haftbar.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber evtl. kannst Du sogar Nutzungsausfall velrnagen, wenn die Sache länger als 2-3 Wochen dauert oder komplett vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.

Da suche bsp. mal hier.
In Deinem Falle dürfte die Mängelhaftung gegenständlich sein, d.h. es ist Sache des Herstellers / Verkäufers, den Mangel zu beheben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also ich bin mit meinem ASrock M3A790GXH/128M auch sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## The Killer for Two (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

und was hab ich euch getan das ihr mich so straft?
zuerst mein schönes Mainbord.. und jetzt ... meine Graka... 
Ihr macht aus meiner schönen Lady eine taubstumme, bline Oma ohne Arme und Beine...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> das mit ASRock ist wirklich ironie. Kein schimmer, wie die es machen, das ihre Boards immer fehlerfrei laufen und die Boards vom großen Hersteller ASUS laufen mehr schlecht als recht.
> 
> Obwohl... Skoda ist ja auch nix anderes als eine quasi-Tochter von VW und baut auch die besseren Autos



Komisch....

Skoda bekommt die veraltete Technik und den Ausschuss von VW geliefert....und billiger sind sie schon...sind ja auch billiger verarbeitet...

*
WER* hat mein Wochenende Ferngemoddet ???

Bei mir melden und tritt in den Allerwertesten abholen....aber ZACK ZACK !!!

Erstens hatten wir seit heute morgen um 6 Uhr kein Wasser mehr, da schon wieder (passiert 2x im Jahr) die Wasserzuleitung zum Ort gebrochen ist....

Wir mussten Mittags zu meinen Schwiegereltern zum Duschen fahren, da wir am Nachmittag zum 90. Geburtstag von der Oma meiner Frau mussten...

Bei meinen Schwiegereltern ist dieser Bescheuerte Wachhund Tobi, trotz Anwesenheit des Herrchens und Ermahnung, auf mich los gegangen...hat mich halb in die Hand gebissen und beim zweiten zuschnappen habe ich gerade noch einen Korb zwischen meinen Arm und seinem Maul bekommen...

Hat meinen Daumen fast bis auf den Knochen durchgebissen....habe noch mal Glück gehabt ging knapp am Gelenk vorbei...

Daumen ist jetzt leicht angeschwollen und hat geblutet wie Sau...

Ist übrigens ein Schäferhund, der mich eigentlich als Familienmitglied kennt...er hört Hauptsächlich nur auf meinen Schwiegervater und meinem Schwager...selbst meine Schwiegermutter hat Schwierigkeiten....Auch eine Hundeschule hat nicht geholfen....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Naja... bei Skoda sind die Teile halt bewährt und VW-Fehler ausgemerzt (wir fahren selbst zwei VW, aber man hört ja so einiges, z.B. Fensterheber beim Golf IV aus Plastik  --> FAIL)

Das mitm Hund ist echt mies Rossi... und dann kommt auch immer eins zum anderen... naja, bei so einem Köter hilft wohl nur eins: ne große Flinte oder für die zart besaiteten die Einschläferung. (Mein Opa zog damals, nachdem der Hund meine Mutter in den Oberarm gebissen hatte, Variante 1 vor...)

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hmmmh ich habe ASUS schon des öfteren angerufen und unzählige Emails geschrieben aber na ja sie setllen sich sehr an mit der sache ich werde glaube ich mal bei meinem Anwalt nachfragen. Und danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung zu dem Thema


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Beim Golf hab ich so meine Probleme mit der Kupplung, ich komm damit einfach nicht zurecht. ^^


----------



## kero81 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hunde sollte man verbieten, das sind Raubtiere und keine Schmustiere! Ich mag Hunde kein bisschen!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich mag Hunde, aber wenn mich einer beißt wir der mal meine Zähne zu spüren bekommen...wobei, ein Hund musste das schon mal mitmachen 

War auch nen deutscher Schäferhund. In den rechten Oberarm gebissen. Hab seine Schnautze gepackt und auch reingebissen. Der war so verdutzt, das er losgelassen hatte ^^


----------



## kero81 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Waaaaaas??? Du bist ja noch schlimmer als ein Hund. Dir sollte man einen Maulkorb anlegen! Hehe, hast du den echt gebissen?!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



killer89 schrieb:


> Naja... bei Skoda sind die Teile halt bewährt und VW-Fehler ausgemerzt (wir fahren selbst zwei VW, aber man hört ja so einiges, z.B. Fensterheber beim Golf IV aus Plastik  --> FAIL)
> 
> MfG


 
Ja, Ja die Fensterheber beim Golf IV......das einzigste Problem was die Modellreihe hatte....und das wird immer ausgegraben....betrifft aber nur die Modelljahre 97-99.....UND der Zulieferer hat minderwertiges Material abgeliefert....wurde komplett auf Kulanz übernommen, sofern das Auto regelmäßig gewartet wurde....



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Beim Golf hab ich so meine Probleme mit der Kupplung, ich komm damit einfach nicht zurecht. ^^
> Man hat bei Neuwagen immer kleine Störungen und Probleme und die Fußmatten gibts beim Neuwagen nichtmal dabei!!!


 
Also...wenn Du keine Fußmatten bekommst, dann kannst Du schlecht Handeln oder bist beim falschen Händler...in Göttingen würde ich auch keinen VW kaufen.....Kupplung ist Geschmackssache....

Demnach kannst Du gar kein Auto kaufen....Fehler gibt es immer wieder...

Ein paar Beispiele der letzten 10 Jahre gefällig gefällig ???



Mercedes ständiger Ausfall der Bordelektronik, durchrostende Hinterachsen und Heckklappen E und S Klasse
Opel...ständig Störungen in der Elektronik, Rostprobleme überall klappern nach einem Jahr...Auspuffanlagen nach 3 Jahren durchgegammelt....Astra, Vectra, Omega....Diesel springen nach 2 Wochen Standzeit nicht mehr an (Motorentlüftung)
Ford....Hinterachsen nach 5 Jahren durchgerostet (Focus), ausgeschlagene Stabilager...Rostprobleme (Fiesta, Focus)....Elektronikprobleme...Getriebeschäden....
BMW bei 100.000 Kilometern undichte Lenkgetriebe,Kaputte Zylinderkopfdichtungen, alle 50.000 km ausgeschlagene Hinterachsbuchsen...
Toyota...herausfallende Türen beim Yaris....miese Verabeitung beim Avensis (klappern)....hoher Verbrauch in der Praxis...
von den Franzosen reden wir mal lieber gar nicht...
etc.ect. ....

Sorry.... bin etwas Fan Boy....meine Familie fährt schon immer VW und Audi.....habe NIE Probleme gehabt.....mit der Elektronik haben alle zu kämpfen....Franzosen genauso wie Japaner und Deutsche Hersteller...

Ich arbeite jetzt schon 17 Jahre in der Branche....habe Mercedes, Audi, Toyota und VW verkauft....habe Freunde bei Renault, Ford und Opel....

VW steht mehr im Focus als alle anderen....deshalb werden deren Fehler mehr aufgebauscht....

Noch mal ein paar Fehler bei VW



A4, A6, Passat und Sharan Bauj. 97-99 Probleme mit der Querstabis...selbe Vorderachse
Golf V erstes Produktionshalbjahr, schlecht sitzende Türen und herausfallende Türdichtungen wegen falschen Kleber
Passat Bauj. 97-99 Ausfall Zentralverriegelung an den hinteren Türen
Sharan Bauj. 97-2000...defekte Auspuffanlagen, ausfallende Radios, Klappern....Vorderachse Stabis....bis auf die Stabis sind die Ford Teile schuld (Kooperation)....ab 2001 nur noch VW Teile...
Audi A6 TDI ...Probleme mit den ersten Multitronikgetrieben....Turboladerprobleme, Zahnriemenprobleme ....
Touran erstes Produktionjahr massive Qualitätsprobleme durch das neue Werk 5000x5000.....Motorschäden beim 140er TDI über ein Produktionshalbjahr durch Lufteinschlüsse im Zylinderkopf (Zuliefererpfusch)
ich könnte noch mehr aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern....





kero81 schrieb:


> Hunde sollte man verbieten, das sind Raubtiere und keine Schmustiere! Ich mag Hunde kein bisschen!!!


 
Also ich liebe Tiere, vor allen Hunde...habe selber einen und bin mit Ihnen aufgewachsen...

Das Vieh von meinen Schwiegereltern hat leider ne Macke...

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich glaube wir sollten kero ins all schiesen und zwar für immer


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Rosstaeuscher:
ich glaub dir, dass alle anderen Marken auch ihre Schwächen haben. Mein Nissan hats mit den Scheibenwischern. Die Lager sind aus Plastik und wenn das im Winter kalt is, können die brechen.

Es ist halt diese Kupplung vom Golf. Damit kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Irgendwie werde ich immer noch vom Pech verfolgt...
...oder sind's nur die Kollegen??? 

Meine Festplatten quittieren eine nach der Anderen den Dienst.

Jetzt hat's meine HD103UJ erwischt. 

Laut HDTune hab ich zerstörte Sektoren von LBA 8792864 bis LBA 10159072

Hab eine Low Level Formatierung mit dem ESTool versucht, diese aber abgebrochen, da die Kiste von gestern Abend 19 Uhr bis heute früh um 8.30 Uhr lief und immer noch nicht mit dem Zählen der Fehler fertig war. 

Kann man die Platte noch retten?

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, die zerstörten Sektoren/Cluster irgendwie zu markieren und "auszuklammern" wenn es um den Zugriff geht?


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da klingt gar nicht gut, 
kenne mich da aber nicht mit aus. Normalerweise Daten retten und ab in die Tonne.
Wie war die Platte denn aufgehängt? Nur der Neugier wegen.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Na so!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Schmeiß die Platte in die Tonne ... oder noch Garantie drauf ???

Weil, auch wenn Du die defekten Sektoren ausklammern würdest, musst Du damit rechnen, das der Fehler sich fortführt und weiterhin Daten schrottet...

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nabend alle zusammen,

erst mal mein beileid zu deiner festplatte Celina'sPapa.
Und zum Thema Golf Kupplung kann ich mich nicht beschweren habe als fahrschulauto einmal den golf V 1.9 tdi und manchmal den golf VI 1.9 tdi und finde die kupplung echt angenehm im vergleich zu den autos meiner freunde am schlimmsten opel corsa b *pfui* und was auch gar nicht geht ist nen alter nissan primera oder so auch ganz schlecht also gelobet sei die golf tdi kupplung auch wenn ich vw nicht mag  (lieber ne scheiß kupplung als vw fahren nur in der fahrschule muss ich halt )


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tja Kaspar, so verschieden sind nunmal die geschmäcker ^^
ich mag die Nissan Kupplung, damit komm ich super klar, aber Golf geht bei mir einfach gar nicht.


@Celina's Papa: mein Beileid!
ich empfehle auch einen Garantiefall draus zu machen und sie zu tauschen, wenn es noch geht. Hat sie einmal Fehler, kannst du immer wieder welche bekommen.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich hab jetzt eine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Platte zumindest halbwegs zu retten.

Da die zerstörten Sektoren am Anfang der Platte waren, habe ich eine Partition mit 50GB erstellt. Den Rest kann ich jetzt wieder verwenden.

Gott sei Dank


----------



## kero81 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie ins All??? Da gibts doch garkeinen Sauerstoff, frag mal Klutten wie das ist.


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Celina'sPapa,
dann behalte das Laufwerk weiter im Auge, in der Regel werden die defekten Sektoren 
mehr und irgendwann ist die Platte dann doch hin.


----------



## killer89 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Celina's Papa:
Du sagst doch schon, wo der Fehler liegt: Samsung! Nix gegen die allgemein, mein MP3-Player ist 1A, aber die Platten sind mir ein wenig suspekt, auch wenn ich selbst noch zwei im Teilzeitbetrieb hab, 2 sind mir aber auch schon abgeraucht 

@ Autodiskussion/Kupplung:
Wer Auto fahren kann, kann auch mit jeder Kupplung umgehen ; Diesel is eh einfacher  und ja, es gibt Unterschiede und jeder ist irgendwovon ein Fan(boy), wir z.B. von VW. Ich hab mich auch in den neuen Polo verliebt  aber wenn alle das gleiche mögen würden, dann wärs doch langweilig... 

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ICh denke ja das ich in dem Supportfred hier  richtig bin mit fragen, also folgendes:

Kennt jemand n Prog mit dem man Filme konvertieren kann, das auch Cuda unterstützt.?? mit meinem Prozessor dauert das immer so unendlich lange...


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Google ist dein Freund
*Siehe hier, ist nicht weit weg.*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Büddeschön 

Google ist dein Freund


----------



## Intelfan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Okay danke... iwie war ich grad etwas neben der Spur und wustse nich ma was ich da eingeben sollte  DAnkeschööön...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bei mir hats so funktioniert:

Filme konvertieren +Cuda


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gib einfach ein, was du suchst:

Cuda Video konvertieren

schon gibt es vieeeeel zu lesen.


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Cuda-Video?
Ein Film mit Cuda Gooding Junior?
Nachfolgeband von Lady Gaga?
Andere Variante von Splatter-Video?


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Cuba Gooding Junior wenn ich nicht irre.
Aber es ist spät....


----------



## godtake (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Okok....ich weiß, es ist gnadenlos Offtopic, aber ich fühle mich veranlasst Stellung zu beziehen. *So geit dat nit!*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> von den Franzosen reden wir mal lieber gar nicht...
> Mfg



Meiner: Peugeot 205 "NewLook" 1,1l, EZ 94
mit 30.000km von nem Opi gekauft, muss seit 70.000km durch Schnee, Staub und Matsch, Hitze und über kroatische Strassen (immer mal wieder zum Urlaub)
braucht im Sommer 5,bissi was Liter (Schaltvorgang wird immer bei Maximaldrehzahl vorgenommen....vor allem wenn einer von den doofen tiefergelegten 3er BMWs nebenan an der Ampel steht...und ja...ich bin schneller...bis 47km/h...)  
und im Winter 1 mehr, springt jeden Tag ohne Probleme an und läuft dabei 182 Spitze (dann ist der Tacho aus )

Bis her repariert: 
Auspuff (dann doch 1x auf 100.000)
Stoßdämpfer (hab ihn tiefergelegt, mein Papa fährt nu die alten )
Gelenkmanschette links (ok...die rechts auch...)

Und nu: Die gnadenlose Unverschämtheit: Das Handbremsseil ist angerostet und fast durch!! Oo....

Ansonsten nur Verschleißteile.

Ach ja: Trotz inzwischen 5 Jahren bei Wind und Wetter: Weder Unterboden noch sonst wo Rost!

So...schimpf auf alle Franzosen (ich mag sie ja auch ned) aber nix gegen mein Hupferl! Gell! 

ähh...wo war ich? BTT: Mein Aquaero Display ist hin.
Danke...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



> Meiner: Peugeot 205 "NewLook" 1,1l, EZ 94
> mit 30.000km von nem Opi gekauft, muss seit 70.000km durch Schnee, Staub und Matsch, Hitze und über kroatische Strassen (immer mal wieder zum Urlaub)
> braucht im Sommer 5,bissi was Liter (Schaltvorgang wird immer bei Maximaldrehzahl vorgenommen....vor allem wenn einer von den doofen tiefergelegten 3er BMWs nebenan an der Ampel steht...und ja...ich bin schneller...bis 47km/h...)
> und im Winter 1 mehr, springt jeden Tag ohne Probleme an und läuft dabei 182 Spitze (dann ist der Tacho aus )
> ...





Das selbe wie bei unserem Fiat Ulysse! Er hat nun 270000KM runter und KEIN Rost! Zudem läuft der auch noch wie ne 1! Aufer Autobahn versägen wir regelmässig die ganzen 3er BMWs!


BTT: @nobbi wann kommt die nächste folge Raumschiff NobLorRos?


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Das selbe wie bei unserem Fiat Ulysse! Er hat nun 270000KM runter und KEIN Rost! Zudem läuft der auch noch wie ne 1! Aufer Autobahn versägen wir regelmässig die ganzen 3er BMWs!



In dem Satz ist mindestens eine Lüge


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Stimmt nicht  der Fiat Ulyse rennt wie sau, 
Habe hier auch so ein Schätzchen stehen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Manoman...

Da plaudert man mal ein bischen aus dem Nähkästchen und dann sowas...

@Godtake
Der 205 ist zwar ein billig Plastik Bomber, aber er rennt wirklich wie Sau und ist recht zuverlässig....das hast Du recht....Rostprobleme hatten die zwar, aber Du hast da natürlich ein gutes Exemplar erwischt...Garagenwagen...
Wenn die vom ersten Tage immer nur draußen gestanden haben, war das anders....Technisch ist der 205 unverwüstlich....da haben die Franzosen wirklich Saubere Arbeit abgeliefert...ein Bekannter fährt den auch noch...

@AMD64X2-User (warum habt ich so kompliziert User Namen..)
@h_tobi
Der Fiat Ulysse ist ja auch kein Fiat....
Das ist eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion vom Peugeot, Citroen und Fiat...der wird auch in Frankreich gebaut....

Allerdings rennen die Fiat Motoren alle gut....besser noch die von Lancia...

Allerdings hatte ich nirgendswo geschrieben das Fiat rostet....heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr....(Kunststoffkotflügel und Hauben...) die Italiener haben Ihre Hausaufgaben da gemacht...

Wenn Ihr Spaß haben wollt dann kauft Euch einen Stilo....da könnt Ihr in der Werkstatt ein Feldbett aufstellen....

So *SCHLUSS* jetzt mit Autos.....Ich arbeite seit 20 Jahren in der Branche....wenn ich alles was Gut oder Schlecht ist aufführen sollte, unter der Berücksichtigung aller Modelle und Marken der letzten 15 Jahre, würden die nächsten 100 Post´s meine sein...

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

100 Posts Autos? wo simma denn dann hier?

ole88? ole88? ...

*ole88!!!!*

dreh endlich das verdammte Schiff, damit wir wieder aus dem "Gürtel der 4 Räder" raus kommen, sonst hängen wir hier auf ewig fest.
Richtung ist mir egal, aber einfach weg hier


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wir hängen noch im Gürtel fest? gut, dann heul ich mich jetzt auch mal über meinen Fiat Punto BJ 2001 aus *gnaaaahaaahaar heeeuuul* So, das wars 

Deutsche Autos find ich qualitativ einfach klasse. Alles rechts, links und unterhalb von Deutschland kann man schlichtweg vergessen ^^

So...nachdem das jetzt gesagt ist bediene ich halt mal die Steueramatur 

*Wusch* 

Äääähm....Mr. FifaDoc? Wieso ist hier plötzlich alles aus Wolle? Hat wer am Kausalitätengenerator gewerkel? Wo ist Mr. Equilibrium?!? Der hat doch wohl nicht wieder Kabel gesleeved???

Verdammt...jetzt brauchen wir ein dreieckiges Halstuch und einen Pinguin -.- Weiß jemand die Frage auf die Antwort "42"? oder war er "47" ?


----------



## Fifadoc (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mist, ich seh das problem. die schlangen im unendlichen unwahrscheinlichkeitsgenerator haben wollpullis an. vermutlich wurden die kabel gesleevt.

so ein scheiss... kann jemand was mit der ganzen wolle hier anfangen? das ganze schöne plexi.
Am besten machen wir das erstmal rückgängig. 

hat einer die M5er Muttern gesehen? Ich brauch zur Reparatur eine Reisschale voll Kamillentee...


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich glaube mit den Muttern will sich einer von euch pircen,
und nimm lieber den Nieren- und Blasentee, ist besser in deinem Alter. 
Ups, ich glaube da klingelt es an der Tür, muss weg......


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ui, Käptn nobbis Haare sehen lustig aus. Durchs Reiben am Plexi hat sich die Wolle statisch aufgeladen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bisschen blass der gute, er hat wohl den Tee vorgekostet.


----------



## ole88 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

die wolle und das plexi von meinem steuerpult reisse, denn steuerimpulz umdreh und eine 99° drehung hinleg, mit warp 6 denn postautos entkommen und in ein gebiet mit völliger leere fliegen.


----------



## Fifadoc (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



ole88 schrieb:


> die wolle und das plexi von meinem steuerpult reisse, denn steuerimpulz umdreh und eine 99° drehung hinleg, mit warp 6 denn postautos entkommen und in ein gebiet mit völliger leere fliegen.




na toll, nu hast du den Boardcomputer auf "völlige leere" programmiert und nun fliegen wir pausenlos im kreis.
ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass ein völlig leeres Gebiet, nicht mehr leer ist, wenn wir erstmal da sind. Nu kümmer dich mal drum, diesen Logikfehler wieder aus dem System zu bekommen


----------



## ole88 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das der immer alles besser weiß, tststs, nun käptn gebns ma nen kurs wohin ma fliegn solln ich bin ja kein kartenleser.

hmm da vorne is wohl sowas wie ein planet, wo der wohl herkommt? 
kurs auf "unbekannten Planeten" halte.

Ach und: Fifadoc bitte im laderaum melden.
Stuermann an Laderaum bitte fifadoc in nen raumanzug stecken und zum Hüllen schrubben schicken, ende.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Pahh -Autofahrer!
Bei Schnee und Eis mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit und dabei denen zuwinken, die die Scheiben freikratzen oder mit dem Anlasser orgeln - und dann auf den Bus warten müssen, der auch nicht angesprungen ist, während die Deutsche Bahn AG mal wieder vom Wintereinbruch völlig überrascht wird.
*Das* ist ein vergnüglicher Weg zur Arbeit

@MKV-Child: was stört dich an der Frisur?
So sträuben sich mir jeden Tag die Haare, wenn wieder mal so ein bekloppter Autofahrer bei roter Ampel über die Gleise fährt, während ich mit verizehnhundert Tonnen ankomme!


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Schienenbruch: ich muss nich kratzen, ich fahr vatters *VW GOLF III* (hach, ich liebe dieses auto) einfach aus der garage! 

btw: was kann ich tun, wenn hermes mein packerl nicht bringen will? ich brauch meine neue jacke, mir ist kalt!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*




moe schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch: ich muss nich kratzen, ich fahr vatters *VW GOLF III* (hach, ich liebe dieses auto) einfach aus der garage!
> 
> btw: was kann ich tun, wenn hermes mein packerl nicht bringen will? ich brauch meine neue jacke, mir ist kalt!!


 

Wegen Golf und Garage : *Weichei - Warmduscher *

*Ein echter Mann geht in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt raus und kratzt das Auto mit bloßen Fingernägeln frei...*

*Um Warm zu werden*...nun am Kiosk gibt es so gewisse Zeitschriften und wenn Du die Fernsehkanäle durchzappst, gibt es da auch so gewisse Sender.....da ist den Damen ganz warm.....das könnte helfen.....

*ODER*

zu Hause bleiben und auf Hermes warten....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nur die Harten kommen in Garten.

InderKnastDuschenachSeifebücker. So wird´s gemacht.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> @MKV-Child: was stört dich an der Frisur?
> So sträuben sich mir jeden Tag die Haare, wenn wieder mal so ein bekloppter Autofahrer bei roter Ampel über die Gleise fährt, während ich mit verizehnhundert Tonnen ankomme!



Da haste Recht. So nen kurzer Halt aufm Bahnübergang ist doch nicht so ganz das Wahre.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jepp,
bei Braunschweig hat es heute ein Brummifahrer getan, Hat sich im Kiesbett festgefahren und ein Zug ist voll reingerauscht.
Gott sei Dank keine Todesopfer.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Jepp,
> bei Braunschweig hat es heute ein Brummifahrer getan, Hat sich im Kiesbett festgefahren und ein Zug ist voll reingerauscht.
> Gott sei Dank keine Todesopfer.




Nur um ein paar Meter zu sparen fährt der über das Gleisbett...

Wie Krank sind eigentlich manche Menschen ???

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Krank? Dumm!

So lange ich keine anderen und nur mich gefährde, ist eigentlich alles ok, aber bei sowas kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln...
aber Rossi, du musst doch wissen, wie es ist, wenns knallt... lebt der Unfallgegner eig. noch?

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in Garten.



Und nur die härteren kriegen die Gärtnerin 

Hmm das mit dem LKW fahrer is echt pure blödheit... Das dumme ist, das im Falle eines Unfalles durch solch eine Fahrlässigkeit meistens die anderen den Schaden haben...


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ist ja noch relativ gut gegangen.


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Käptn!
Ja, Mr moe?
Die Ferengi sind endlich bis in den Weltraum gekommen!
Woran erkennen sie das????
Der große Wagen ist aufgebockt und die Räder geklaut!
Ich bin soo müde....

(geändert im Sinne der Völkerverständigung, gegen Verunglimpfung bestimmter Volksgruppen und damit Mr Klutten seinen Büroschlaf genießen kann...)


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey Nobbi, auch schon wach?

Wie geht es dem kleinen Kätzchen? da war doch was....


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da triffst du mich gerade an einem ziemlich wunden Punkt:
Die Mama ist gestorben, den beiden Kleinen geht es aber gut. Ansonsten habe ich momentan eine Menge Arbeit, da wir nächste/übernächste Woche eine Neuaufnahme eines Jungen in unserer Einrichtung (also: bei mir daheim) haben und da läuft im Vorfeld eine Menge. Deshalb wird wahrscheinlich auch die nächste Raumschiff NobLorRos-Story wohl etwas auf sich warten lassen. Nebenher muss ich für eine Prüfung lernen, da ich mich nebenher auch etwas weiterbilde. Und dann sind die Abholtermine meiner ausstehenden Teile gemoddet worden.

Kurz gesagt: Das neue Jahr hat soo sch***** angefangen, wie das letzte aufgehört hat.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Beileid von ganzem Herzen, tut mir echt Leid für Euch.

Aber sie es von der anderen Seite, es kann nur noch besser werden.
Alles gute von meiner Seite und Grüße an die Herrin des Hauses.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



killer89 schrieb:


> Krank? Dumm!
> 
> So lange ich keine anderen und nur mich gefährde, ist eigentlich alles ok, aber bei sowas kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln...
> *aber Rossi, du musst doch wissen, wie es ist, wenns knallt... lebt der Unfallgegner eig. noch?*
> ...



Das ist aber jetzt sehr Makaber vormulliert.....damit reißt Du fast geschlossenen Wunden auf....

Weil, wenn Dir einer mit 100 Sachen in die Fahrerseite brettert, dann ist das ein Erlebnis, das man eher vergessen möchte, als damit zu prahlen...

Gut...das Endergebnis der Geschichte...


Meine beiden Unfallgegner sind nur leicht Verletzt...
Die Schuldfrage ist 60 zu 40 ausgegangen....60% ich, da Vorfahrt genommen...40% die, da zu schnell und falsch Reagiert (In den Gegenverkehr ausgewichen...nur auf der anderen Seite war ich schon...)
Ich habe mich fast drei Wochen wegen der ganzen Prellungenund Blutergüsse kaum bewegen können, geschweige denn richtig schlafen...
Meine Strafe:


Verfahren wegen Fahrlässiger Körperverletzung nicht eröffnet worden, da ich unbescholten bin und nicht alleinige Schuld trage und selber ziemlich was abbekommen habe
3 Punkte in Flensburg (Ich habe keine, also egal)
145 Euro Bußgeld
150 Euro SB der Versicherung
560 Euro Anwalt, da Verfahren drohte

Wie ist es dazu gekommen ???



Kann ich nicht direkt beantworten....ich habe auf einem Parkplatz gedreht, der war komplett im Schatten und ich hatte meine Sonnenbrille auf...
Ich wollte nach links auf die Landstraße wieder auffahren...
Die Sonne Stand links in meine Fahrtrichtung...
Der Unfallgegner fuhr einen 20 Jahre alten roten Mazda ohne ABS und Licht und die Farbe war schon sehr verwaschen...ich habe den irgendwie nicht registriert...
Komischer Weise habe ich den Wagen dahinter registriert....der war schwarz und hatte Licht an...
Es sind wohl mehrere Faktoren zusammen gekommen....die Sonne, der dunkle Parkplatz...ich war wohl in Gedanken....der andere zu schnell....eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände....

Ich kann diese Erfahrung niemanden empfehlen.....kann gerne darauf verzichten....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hmm... ja sorry... das fiel mir nur grad dazu ein... ich hätt gedacht du hättest die entsprechend "verarztet" also "leben" im Sinne von fertig gemacht... 
Naja... aber da sieht man mal wieder, wie wichtig es doch ist, mit Licht zu fahren... und wir wissen alle, wie gut der neue Polo ist!

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mann, mann,
da können wir froh sein, das du uns erhalten geblieben bist. So was wünscht man wirklich keinem.
Leider kommen solche Sachen vor, es gibt Tage, da bleibt man am besten im Bett, wenn man es nur
vorher wüsste.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Drüber weg bin ich ja....das ist kein Problem...

Nur die ersten 3 Wochen danach, habe ich mehrfach geschaut, bevor ich links abgebogen bin....

Es ist halt passiert und keiner ist ernsthaft verletzt worden...das ist das Wichtigste...

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Du sagst es.


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Der NobLorRos Silent PC*​ 
So, er hatte mal wieder massives Heimweh und tat dieses durch die schönsten Blue Screens kund...
Ok, hole ich ihn doch mal wieder nach hause...
Da steht er nun und zeigte völlig verzückt die schönsten Blue Screens in den unterschiedlichsten Anwendungen, so froh war er, mich zu sehen.

Gut, Fehlersuche!
1. Das Internet, unendliche Weiten mit den dümmsten Tips und Lösungsvorschlägen, die Jeder Computerbild-Leser nur glauben kann...
Es gab phantastische Lösungsvorschläge, bis hin zur Ermordung von Bill Gates habe ich alles gefunden...

2. Selbst ist der nobbi...
Ok, erfahrungsgemäß ist der Mörder immer der Gärtner und der Blue Screen kommt immer vom Speicher.
Ein Modul raus....ES LÄUFT!!!!!
Genau wie es soll.
Aber Murphys Gesetz: Läuft der eine, dann läuft auch der Andere...
Zweites Modul wieder rein:
Es läuft, genau wie es soll!!!

Zweites Problem:
Stabiler Fritz! WLAN 1.1 USB-Stick...

Stick rein, Installation starten, Update abgeschlossen, Box gefunden, kein Internet.....

Lösung:
Anderen, identischen Stick rein, Update, Alles läuft.
Beweis: Wie könnte ich das hier posten ohne funktionierenden Stick, wenn ich am NobLorRos-PC sitze?

Generell bin ich begeistert:
Dieses System hat seit dem ersten Post beim neuen User(in) und gleichzeitig neuem Besitzer(in) nie richtig oder zumindest länger funktioniert
Ein absoluter NobLorRos Qualitätsbeweis!
Ich habe den Rechner echt lieb gewonnen: er schnurrt bei mir wie ein Kätzchen und hat mir sogar zu einer SSD verholfen!
Mal sehen, was ich sonst noch brauche..

Ansonsten funktioniert alles bestens und ich kann definitiv nicht erklären warum


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der Fritz Stick ist Schuld, mir hat einer das Board zerlegt. (GA P35DS4)
Die Mistdinger ziehen meiner Meinung nach zu viel Strom. Nach etlichem Hin und Her, war dann der USB Port vom Board gestorben.
Erst kein Internet, dann zeitweise keine Maus, dann gelegentlich keine Tastatur, Freezes,
Bluescreens........
Neues Board P5Q Deluxe, neuer Stick voila alles ist in Ordnung.


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich suche nun nur eine vernünftige Alternative zum Fritz-Stick...
Hatte zum testen einen von Hama, der wollte trotz zweier verschiedener Router überhaupt kein Netz erkennen bzw. aufbauen...
Leider muss der W-Lan Stick mit ner Fritz!-Box zusammen arbeiten!

Anregungen und Tips gerne immer her damit!


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Kommt auf Betriebssystem an.
Habe hier 2 Billigteile einer von MSI der andere mit Bluetooth und WLan,
nur Treiber sind bis max. Vista 32bit vorhanden.
Der Msi lief jedenfalls mit Vista 32, ist der US54SE.
64bit Vista und Win7 musst du dich wirklich erst mal umsehen. Ich habe
trotzdem wieder für mich nen Fritz genommen, Vista 32/64 läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also die Teile von Hammer....vergiss es....

Mein Vater hat einen und Freunde von mir...das war ein Krampf den zum laufen zu bekommen...

Aber Komisch...ich habe hier einen 128er Fritz Stick im Einsatz und das schon seit 2 1/2  Jahren ....

Lief auf XP, Vista64 und jetzt Windows 7 einwandfrei....lies sich auch ohne Probleme installieren...

Ich habe aber folgendes Festgestellt....erst die Fritzbox mit einem Netzwerkkabel installieren und dann den Fritz Stick...dann läuft das einwandfrei und sofort....sobald der Stick installiert ist, kannst Du das Kabel wieder trennen...aus irgend einen Grund, verweigert Windows sonst die Erkennung des Stick als Wlan, sondern behauptet es wäre ein sonstiges USB Gerät....liegt anscheinend an den Netzwerktreibern...Windows will immer über die Netzwerkkarte ins Internet und verweigert die Wlan Erkennung...

Mfg


----------



## godtake (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Abend ihr Lieben, 

dem Tipp von Rossi kann ich nur beipflichten - ich denke das Problem ist nur wenn man den Stick im Nachhinein mit einbinden möchte und dazu nicht extra an der Fritz- Box rumpfriemeln.

Ansonsten hab ich endlich etwas fertig bekommen, das ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte, unseren nächsten Award:

Bitteschön ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, er gefällt, so long, heut geh ich tatsächlich mal vor 2 ins Bett...., ich werd alt.........

Tschüssi!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie immer Toll von Dir...

Kannst Du den Daumen und den Text vielleicht noch etwas farblich vorheben ???

Dann fällt es besser auf...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey, godischatzi, wie immer klasse!
Die Idee von Rossi mit den Farben finde ich auch gut.

Ansonsten:

*Neues vom NobLorRos Mini-PC:*​ 
Da der Xigmatek nicht soo die erwartete Leistung brachte, musste nobbi etwas herumbasteln.
Zunächst erst mal alles komplett zerlegen und den Durin ausbauen.

Dann:
Dieses Baby eingebaut!
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 8700 NT

Ergebnis:
CPU auf 3 GHz übertaktet, das Ding bleibt kühl und das System kam im 3DoofMark auf 15000 Punkte. Lautstärke: Naja, etwas lauter als der Durin, Temperaturen unter Last 55°C.
Fazit: Der 8700 er sieht genial aus, passt gaaaaaanz knapp rein und jetzt bin ich mit dem System voll zufrieden. Der seitliche Lüfter musste aber aus Platzmangel wieder raus und der Zalman passt auch nur in genau einer Richtung.

Beim Standardtakt ist aber auch er extrem leise.

Durch die blaue beleuchtung sieht das Case jetzt super aus, da die 5770 von sapphire auch eine blaue LED besitzt.
Zusammen mit meine MS reclusa und der MS habu sieht es nun im Zusammenspiel super aus.
Licht aus, case an

Und eine weitere Alternative zum Shuriken haben wir nun auch wieder.

Und nun eine kleine Ankündigung:
Mein kleines Geburtstagsprojekt wurde gestartet:
Little Black Blue, für unseren Jüngsten. das teil muss am 2.2.2010 fertig sein.
Es handelt sich um den ehemaligen FC-Bayern-PC, der für unseren Jüngsten gebaut wird.
Es wird nicht soo umfangreich, aber sicherlich nice.
Wird hier erst mal im Support-Bereich laufen, evtl. aber in die TBs gehen, je nachdem, was ihr davon haltet und wie es so ausschauen wird.
Wie gesagt, erst mal nur etwas kleines.


----------



## godtake (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Führungsriege: Danke - und klar geit dat mit dem Text .
Besser so? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ FC- Bayern- PC: Nachdem ja quasi da ein Nobbi mit drin steckt: Her damit- und wehe wir kriegen da auch wieder keine Bilder !

Ich will nicht in die Arbeit ....


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Godtake,
genial wie immer. 

@nobbi,
aber sicher wollen wir ein TB, du kommst uns nicht so einfach davon.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godischätzchen...

Jo...so ist das besser....vielleicht den Daumen in rot oder gelb ??? 


@Nobbiengelchen

Den Zahlmankühler hatte ich auch mal....der ist echt klasse und sieht super aus....Hatte den aber auf S939 sitzen...

UND

Tagebuch ist Pflicht....gar keine Frage...

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godtake:
farblich super, aber man kann nun einen teil des textes nicht mehr lesen. vllt kann man ja die zeilen so anordnen, dass man alles lesen kann.


----------



## Intelfan (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also ich habe kein Problem, den Text zu lesen...

Und natürlich wollen wir ein TB!!!


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Also ich habe kein Problem, den Text zu lesen...
> 
> Und natürlich wollen wir ein TB!!!



lesen kann ich ihn auch, find es nur unglücklich, dass der text an die hand stößt. evtl kriegt man das durch simples umsortieren weg.


----------



## Kaspar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ godi wie immer geil !

@ nobbi TB muss sein wenn meins schon schleift (leider aus finanziellen gründen) musst du wenogstens deinem ruf folgen und tagebücher schreiben und bilder sind auch wichtig 

und weil ich ihn so toll finde


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Jepp,
> bei Braunschweig hat es heute ein Brummifahrer getan, Hat sich im Kiesbett festgefahren und ein Zug ist voll reingerauscht.
> Gott sei Dank keine Todesopfer.



Ich kann Dir verraten: Erwische ich so einen, muss mein Rangierer mich zurückhalten - sonst _gibt_ es tote!

So, was anderes: meine Grafikkarte tut's nicht mehr: ich habe versucht, sie auf Single-Slot-Design zu modden und nun passt sich nicht mehr ganz...

Irgendwie passt der Sub-D-Stecker nicht....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kühler und die GPU haben sich von ihrem Sitz getrennt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schublade vom DVD-Brenner geht auch nicht mehr zu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er passt auch nicht so ganz in den Schacht - war das nicht genormt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Boxedkühler sollte jetzt eigentlich HTPC-Fähig sein - zumindest passt er in das Gehäuse 'rein........:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kühlleistung war ja vorher schon nicht soooo überwältigend.

Vielleicht ist der besser: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch' jetzt erstmal was Neues.........


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

OMG...
Was hast du mit den Sachen gemacht???
Mit dem Auto überfahren?


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dafür müsste man ihn an den Modding- Pranger stellen und mit Kühlflüssigkeit abfüllen. 
Glaube aber nicht, das es seine HW ist. Das traue ich ihm nicht zu, oder doch......


----------



## lemon (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also, 

da ihr Freaks es auch schon geschafft habt die Spoiler in meinem Tagebuch fernzumodden (h_tobi ist Zeuge !),
habe ich mir eine kleine Retour-Kutsche aus der Socke gezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg lemon


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich brauch' jetzt erstmal was Neues.........
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



...und ich sagte noch zu dir: "Nein. Die Hardware wird beschädigt, wenn du ein Seil dran bindest und sie mit dem Auto rausziehst. Aber du wolltest ja nicht hören...


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@lemon3007,
genial gemacht, jetzt müssen sich die Jungs aber warm anziehen.
Werde Meldung machen, sobald sich einer an meinem Projekt zu schaffen macht. 
Also immer der Staubwolke am Firmament hinterher.


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

"the are indicted becaus of fernmodding"


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> OMG...
> Was hast du mit den Sachen gemacht???
> Mit dem Auto überfahren?


 
Na ja....

Also nicht direkt Auto...

Er hat so 1.400 Tonnen zur Verfügung....

Ist eben ein Künstler der besonderen Sorte.....nur Sein Atelier ist etwas größer als bei anderen....




lemon3007 schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> da ihr Freaks es auch schon geschafft habt die Spoiler in meinem Tagebuch fernzumodden (h_tobi ist Zeuge !),
> habe ich mir eine kleine Retour-Kutsche aus der Socke gezogen
> ...


 
Endlich haben wir es geschafft 

Unser eigener Steckbrief..... 

Soll ich Dir mal meinen anderen Avatar mailen ???

Der passt zu den anderen....




h_tobi schrieb:


> @lemon3007,
> genial gemacht, jetzt müssen sich die Jungs aber warm anziehen.
> Werde Meldung machen, sobald sich einer an meinem Projekt zu schaffen macht.
> Also immer der Staubwolke am Firmament hinterher.


 
Denke daran....

Wir beobachten Dich....


Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich weiß,
es wird schon wieder so feucht im Nacken, atme mal langsamer.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ups, was ist das denn für ein Knopf? Da steht Fernmodding drauf...
*drück* Mal sehen, was passiert


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Du Teufel!
Wollte gerade 4 LED´s in mein Acryl einkleben, 3 sind fest,
die 4te weigert sich seit einer Std. fest zu sitzen.
Hast wohl den letzten Tropfen Sekundenkleber erwischt.


----------



## Kaspar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

jaja so ist das ich sage nur

NobLorRos is Watching YOU !

Und wer hat bitte den Anlasser meines Fahrschul autos ferngemoddet?

Ich spaziere so fröhlich wie schon immer des weges entlang zu einer meiner Fahrstunden und will das ungetühm starten und was passiert ?
Natürlich nichts .

Na gut weil es soviel spaß macht versuchen wir es noch 10mal... immer wieder ein wohltuhendes ratter...ratter...ratter gut also nach ca. 10 start versuchen und gefühlten 2 stunden habe ich *Initiative* gezeigt und bin über den parkplatz des örtlich ansäßigen supermakrts gerannt um jemanden zu finden der mir start hilfe geben kann leider klappte auch dies nicht  .
da ich aber beziehungen habe nein nicht falsch denken schnell kumpel angerufen der arbeitet glücklicherweise in einem vw autos.
Folgendes Telefonat  sich dann:
Ich: Hi Assi.
Er: was los rites (mein spitzname fragt nicht woher der kommt )
Ich: ja mein fahrschul auto will nicht hast du zeit ?
Er: ja, wo stehst du ?
Ich: Auf dem Edeka parkplatz bei mir um die ecke.
Er: Bist ja schon weit gekommen.
Ich: ja, das auto will nicht angehen auch mit starter kabel nicht!
Er: naja in 10 minuten bin ich da.
Ich: also Bis Gleich
Er: ok bis dann
Tut tut tut tut ...

Nun ja als er dann nach ca. 20 min da war hörte er sich als erstes mal das rattern an und meinte klingt nicht gut (schlau aussage dachte ich mir hatte ich auch schon festgestellt) und kukte anschlichend auf die 20kg motorabdekung also nahm er diese ab und meine lass mal rattern.
ich also rattern lassen und er sagte klingt so als ob der anlasser kaputt wäre also fragte er meinen fahrlehrer ob er das auto abschleppen lassen soll in die werkstatt er nickte zu.

also ging ich ohne was gelernt zu haben wieder nach hause und erhielt vor ca. 30 min den anruf es war wirklich der anlasser.
und die moral von der geschicht die weiß ich leider selber nicht.

natoll ich würde gerne wissen wer sich da mit mir einen "spaß" erlaubt hat.
und macht das nicht nochmal !


gruß Kaspar und morgen darf ich es nochmal versuchen mit dem fahrenlernen bzw meine kenntnisse erweitern.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wozu doch Sekundenkleber noch gut ist.
Wenigstens hat es bei dir hingehauen.


----------



## killer89 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 tja, da haste wohl n Schutzengel gehabt, der nich wollte, dass du auf eisglatten Nebenstraßen fährst, bin heut erstmal fast an der Straße vorbeigerutscht, wo ich rein wollte oO ABS? Was ist das?

Naja, viel Spaß dann morgen, wie viele Stunden haste schon? 

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

aber ich wollte auf eisglatten straßen fahren 

wenn was passiert egal ist nicht mein auto 

und ich habe es unauffällig editiert kannst ja mal kuken 

Aso Stunden habe ich fast genug  aber ich muss halt noch autobahn fahn 
so und nich anners

und autobahn ist hier in magdeburg eig perfekt direkt die a2 und a14 neben der haustür


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Du Teufel!
> Wollte gerade 4 LED´s in mein Acryl einkleben, 3 sind fest,
> die 4te weigert sich seit einer Std. fest zu sitzen.
> Hast wohl den letzten Tropfen Sekundenkleber erwischt.




Siehste....

Ich sagte doch wir beobachten Dich ....

Wir kriegen Dich....

*"Eins zwei...Nobbi kommt vorbei....drei, vier Rossi steht vor der Tür....fünf, sechs ... es holt Dich gleich die NobLorRos Hex....sieben, acht gleich wird es gemacht...neuen, zehn...Dein Compi bleibt stehn...."*  (hab ich mir von Freddy ausgeliehen...)

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Rossi, du bist krank.  
Musste mich gerade wieder vom Boden hoch hieven, 
die Rache war mein und Kaspars Anlasser mein Ziel.
Wenigstens hat der Kleber da funktioniert und die LED hält jetzt auch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Du Teufel!
> Wollte gerade 4 LED´s in mein Acryl einkleben, 3 sind fest,
> die 4te weigert sich seit einer Std. fest zu sitzen.
> Hast wohl den letzten Tropfen Sekundenkleber erwischt.


Na, was meinst Du denn, warum der Sekundenkleber _Sekunden_kleber heißt?
Weil er nur 'ne Sekunde hält......

@All: nein, kein Auto - sowas mache ich höchstens auch Platt, wenn es mir in die Quere kommt.
Eher so in der Kragenweite....
1400 Tonnen geht nicht: dann kriege ich den Eumel nich mehr vonne Schienen ab.......
Ich probiere das aber noch mal aus - meistens drücken sich die Dinger und fallen runter.....

@Kaspar: meinst Du, die kurze Hose ist bei dem Wetter das Richtige?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jochen was für ne kurze hose ?


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*NobLorRos schlägt zu!*

*Rauchwolken und giftige Gase über Hamburg!*

Mehr in Kürze in diesem Kino

lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> *NobLorRos schlägt zu!*
> 
> *Rauchwolken und giftige Gase über Hamburg!*
> 
> ...



Hast Du einen Fahren lassen...

Ach ja, in Deinem Alter sollte man keine Bohnen mehr essen....

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



jaja sind wir ja wieder nett zu ein ander...

sollte vllt. auf den bohnen dosen drauf stehen:
zu risiken und neben wirkungen nach dem verzehr fragen sie bitte ihren gemüse händler oder kassierer ihres vertrauens.


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Rosstaeuscher:   Der war gut!


Da es schon sehr spät ist und ich gerade keine Lust mehr zum Schreiben habe, hier ein Link zu verschmorten Kabeln und div. anderen Fails. Unser Schiffsarzt hat zugeschlagen.

brennende Kabel und giftige Gase

lg


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So, das wars erstma für die Nacht
Mann, was für eine Fleißarbeit!
1 neues Projekt und drei Updates für meine Flaschengrüne Höllenmaschine!
Und die giftigen Gase? Ist ja nur Hamburg...


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ey!  wie solln ich da deine Rente bezahlen, wenn ich durch giftige Gase bei der Arbeit n Pflegefall werd? Denk dran nobbi, ICH zahle DEINE Rente, nicht andersrum 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Jochen was für ne kurze hose ?



Na, die hier.


----------



## Kaspar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

looool


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Boh....

Leute ich kann nicht mehr...

Mir tut der Bauch weh, das Gesicht, die Augen brennen und ich habe einen trockenen Hals....

*Nein ... Ich war nicht bei Schrauberopi in Hamburg....*

Ich komme gerade aus unserer Stadthalle....

*2 1/2 Std. Ralf Schmitz Live.....*

Ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen...

Ausverkauftes Haus und er ist echt Genial....Die Bude brannte vor Stimmung....wenn Ihr Gelegenheit dazu habt, müsst Ihr unbedingt in Seine Show....


Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_BicgIYtms&feature=PlayList&p=344A466AC3BAC0C3&index=1

kurze probe ich kann nicht mehr geil ^^


----------



## ole88 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ihr treibt nun nicht mehr steuerlos im all umher, ole88 ist wieder an bord


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Kaspar...

Ich sehe dort außer einem weißen Feld nichts.

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das sind die Nachwirkungen vom Gasunfall, hättest nicht so viel
weg schnüffeln sollen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ups, was ist das denn für ein Knopf? Da steht Fernmodding drauf...
> *drück* Mal sehen, was passiert


Sag' mal: für komische Knöpfe drücken ist doch eigentlich Mr. Klutten zuständig......



ole88 schrieb:


> ihr treibt nun nicht mehr steuerlos im all umher, ole88 ist wieder an bord


Seit wann zahlen wir Steuern?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Fällt euch an diesem Bild etwas auf ???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, das ich gleich mal bei h_tobi nach Spam suchen muss  *Karten bereit hält*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich dachte schon h_tobi wird von PCGH bezahlt um das Forum alleine zu unterhalten....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Na vielen Dank, denn halte ich mich eben zurück!
Bin eben gerne hier, aber wenn´s euch stört.
Dann tschau erst mal, werde mein Update im TB auch erst mal verschieben.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Na vielen Dank, denn halte ich mich eben zurück!
> Bin eben gerne hier, aber wenn´s euch stört.
> Dann tschau erst mal, werde mein Update im TB auch erst mal verschieben.



Ups....

Sorry h_tobi

Das hast Du jetzt in den Falschen Hals bekommen....

Das war doch nur Spaß....

Ich fand es witzig (fast) nur noch Deinen Namen bei den Beiträgen zu sehen....

Das hatte ich so vorher noch nie im Bild...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bitte um aufnahme zur "Wall of Fail".

Ich wollte die Löcher für Senkkopfschrauben etwas senken, mit einem 8mm Metallbohrer, dachte mir das es mit dem Akkuschrauber schneller geht. Ja, schneller bis es durch ist.

Richtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Falsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

1A Failmoddig....

Woher kenne ich das nur ???

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@h_tobi: Ich hoffe, du hast jetzt auch nur Spaß gemacht, zumindest war das von mir so gedacht  
@Rossi: Ich glaub, er will uns nur aufn Arm nehmen 

@Kero: *gnaahahhaaa* Fail


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Kero: hast ja noch ein paar Versuche....
(Ich nehme mal an, es sollen vier Löcher werden)
@Rosstäuscher & MV: manche sind halt etwas empfindlich.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So sieht es ja man aus, da könnte ja sonst jeder kommen.

@Kero,
bei Kunststoff geht das zu 99% in die Hose, die Metallbohrer ziehen sich 
von selbst durchs Plastik. Sowas IMMER mit Hand oder Ständerbohrmaschine machen.
Selbst dann das Werkstück festhalten, sonst wandert das am Bohrer hoch.
Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## kero81 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jo, hab die restlichen sieben auch von Hand gemacht, ich werde das zu große Loch einfach zuspachteln und neu bohren, wird schon schief gehen. Ist ja nicht so als wollte ich mit den meisten Bildern an der Wall of Fail vertreten sein.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Solange es so kleine Fehler sind, geht es ja noch. Erst wenn die HW leidet, wird es ärgerlich.
The Killer For Two kann da ein Liedchen von singen. Er ist HW technisch gesehen echt ein
Pechvogel.


----------



## axel25 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@schienebruch: Man(n) müssste mal mit einem Eurosprinter oder Eurorunner gegen einen Lkw fahren! Die ziehen glaube ich mehr als 1400t (zumindest eine ES64F(4)-Doppeltraktion sollte wesentlich mehr als deine Dienstlok ziehen können)

Wann kommt eigentlich die nächste NobLorRos-Folge?


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

klasse arbeit kero, sieht super aus, wenn die schraube nu in dem loch nicht mehr hält, machste einfach tesa drüber. hält dann schon irgendwie


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

...und wieder ist es dringend Zeit für eine neue Episode der Heldensaga in einer fernen Zukunft:


*Raumschiff NobLorRos*

*Folge 8: Auf der Suche nach Mr. Lord*​

_Kurz nach der Jahreswende. Im Raumschiff NobLorRos geht alles seinen gewohnten Gang..._

Käpt´n Nobbi77 schwitzt unter der Last der Verantwortung. 

Es ist wieder ein Jahr auf Fernflug ins All gegangen und die lästige Pflicht erfordert es, Leistungen und Fehlleistungen, Kosten und Nutzen aufzurechnen, Bilanz zu ziehen und für das Flottenhauptquartier den Jahresbericht zu schreiben.

Fast ist es geschafft, nur der Monat Dezember fehlt noch.

Tapfer giesst sich Nobbi77 noch einen Donnergurgler ein, riskiert seine Gesundheit und sinkt zurück in den Sessel, während sein 1. Offizier Rosstäuscher unverzagt an der Bilanz weiterarbeitet.

Rossi entsetzt: "Nein, dass kann nicht sein, Käpt'n!"

Nobbi77 beruhigend: "Was kann schlimmer sein, als ein Donnergurgler, der in den Därmen wütet?

Rossi: "Wir haben eine ausgeglichene Bilanz, sogar noch etwas vom Etat übrig!"

Nobbi, jetzt auch entsetzt: "Wie konnte das passieren? Jetzt wird bestimmt unser Flottenkommando glauben, dass wir mit weniger Euronen auch auskommen könnten - oder - noch schlimmer - dass wir zu wenig Einsätze fliegen!"

_Gemeinsam prüfen sie jede Zahl, jedes Detail._

Rossi: "Bis November war noch alles in Ordnung! Überhöhte Ausgaben, fehlgeschlagene Umbauten, gescheiterte Reparaturen!"

Nobbi: "Was kann im Dezember Schreckliches passiert sein, dass es die Bilanz soo runiert hat?"

Rossi: "Hmmm. Siehe hier mal die Ersatzteilkosten! Wir haben im ganzen Dezember keine Ersatzteilbestellung aus den Maschinenraum. Es gibt auch keine Meldungen über misslungene Reparaturen, äh, überhaupt keine Meldungen von Reparaturen.

Nobbi: "Ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum unser geliebtes Raumschiff letzten Monat soo problemlos funktioniert hat."

Rossi: "Es muss etwas mit demLordselbst zu tun haben." 

Nobbi: "Wer hat ihn zuletzt gesehen?"

Rossi: "Keine Ahnung. Vermisst hat ihn jedenfalls keiner. Wenn er mal wieder stundenlang von seiner tollen Hardware, äh, wahnsinnig wissenswerten Detais erzählt und seine Reparaturerfolge schildert - das hat schon zu Meuteren bei den Mannschaftsdienstgraden geführt..."

Nobbi: "Es muss etwas Schreckliches passiert sein! Nur durch eine Katastrophe könnte derLordselbst davon abgehalten zu werden, fremdes Geld auszugeben. Vielleicht außerterrestisches, intelligentes, bösartiges Leben, dass in unseren Maschinenraum eingedrungen ist und denLordselbst getötet, oder schlimmer, gefangen hält! Ruf besser das Sicherheitsteam!"

Rossi: "Äh, das haben wir schon in der Werft verloren, als Klutten irgendeinen Knopf gedrückt hat."

Nobbi: "Wir brauchen Freiwillige. Wer könnte so, äh, einfach strukturiert sein?"

_Der erste Offizier wählt eine Nummer im Visiphon:_

Rossi: "GrafFerdoe, verlassen Sie sofort den Kabelschacht. Holen Sie aus der Waffenkammer Neutronenstrahler und Translatoren ......Ja, sofort ......Ja, auf jeden Fall auch die Neutronenstrahler, wir schießen erst und fragen dann ..... Nein, wir können nicht jemand anders fragen ....."

_Ein kleines, verzagtes Häufchen tapferer Raumfahrer versammelt sich schließlich vor dem Schott zum Maschninenraum._

Rossi: "Das Schott sieht aus, als wäre es schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gewartet, geschweige denn geputzt worden."

Nobbi: "Also bis hierhin alles normal. GrafFerdoe, öffnen Sie das Schott! Wir warten hier um die Ecke und sichern den Rückzug!"

_GrafFerdoe denkt nicht lange nach und drückt auf den Schalter. Nochmal. Doch nichts bewegt sich! 

Beruhigt, dass nicht technische begabte Aliens angefangen haben, in Unkenntnis der Fähigkeiten desLordselbst begonnen haben, durch richtige Reparaturen einen lebenden, fähigen Maschinenisten vorzutäuschen, betätigt er das quietschende Handrad und wagt sich dann in aufrechter Haltung durch das halbgeöffnete Schott._

GrafFerdoe: "Hier ist eine zusammengesunkene, leblose Gestalt, die seltsam riecht!"

_Die beiden leitenden Offiziere trauen sich jetzt auch in die düsteren Hallen._

Rossi: "Ach das ist nur Haushaltsroboter, Modell Erotikon VIII, den derLordselbst letztes Jahr bestellt hat, um auf einsamen Flügen, den Maschinenraum sauber zu halten. Hat aber nie etwas geputzt..."

_Die drei Helden haben jetzt Mut gefasst und durchsuchen jeden Winkel. Irgendwann entdecken sie eine auffällige Spur aus leeren, selbsterhitzenden Konserven und geöffneten "Hallo Wach"-Sprays._

Rossi: "Da ist er!"

_In der hintersten Ecke sitzt eine zuckende, zusammengesunkene Gestalt, vor einer ganzen Batterie von Visiphonen und Sprechschreibern, ständig vor sich hinbrabbelnd._

"Oh höhere Macht, deren Existenz beweifelt werden darf!" Nobbi schlägt sich vor den Kopf, "ich weiss jetzt, was hier passiert ist. Schnell, GrafFerdoe, schalte alle Monitore und Kommunikationsmittel ab und gib demLordselbst noch etwas Wasser und HalloWach."

Rossi: "Und? Was ist passiert?"

Nobbi: "Mitte Dezember hatte ich etwas Stress wegen unserer Budgetüberschreitung um 250 %. Da habe ich dem Flottenstab vorgeschlagen, das unsere Crew durchaus auch mehrere Aufgaben übernehmen könnte, um die langen, ereignislosen Zeiten auf Fernflügen zu überbrücken."

Nobbi atmet tief durch: "Ich hatte doch kurz vorher etwas Streit mit demLordselbst, als er auf unsere Brücke eine neue Kühlung eingerichtet hatte und mein Kommandanten-Sessel plötzlich Temperaturen zwischen Weltraumkälte und Sonnenoberfläche entwickelte. Da habe ich mich einfach mal revanchiert und im Bordcomputer eingestellt, dass alle neuen Aufgaben ihm zugewiesen wurden."

Rossi: "Und was waren das für neue Aufgaben?"

Nobbi: "Lauter faszinierende Aufgaben im Bereich Kommunikation und Datenpflege:

Seelsorge für Angehörige von Raumfahrern
Reklamationsmanagement bei Manöverschäden
Statistische Erfassung von Flug- und Standzeiten der Raumflotte unter Berücksichtigung der offiziellen Vorgaben.
Die Astro-Hotline des Planungsstabes
Technik-Support für Ökosoft, dass neue energiesparende Betriebssystem für Herzschrittmacher und Drum-Computer..."

Rossi: "Ein Wunder, dass er noch lebt!"

_Dank GrafFerdoe tatkräftiger Hilfe ist die dahingesunkene Gestalt jetzt sogar wieder in der Lage zu sprechen._

derLordselbst: "Danke!" Würg, Röchel, Hust, "Muss ich noch weiter machen oder darf ich endlich schlafen?"

Nobbi: "Nein. Im Gegenteil. Sie bekommen Urlaub!"

derLordselbst: "Oh, Urlaub? Zum ersten Mal seitdem ich an Board der NobLorRos bin. Wieviel Monate?"

Nobbi: "Äh, wir brauchen Sie hier eigentlich dringend, um unser Budget-Problem zu lösen. Also 9 Tage kann ich möglich machen."

derLordselbst entäuscht: "In der Zeit erreiche nicht einmal die nächste Spülhölle!"

_Rossi hat eine Idee und flüstert aufgeregt in das Ohr vom Käpt'n, bis ihm das Einatmen von etwas Ohrenschmalz bremst._

Nobbi: "Geniale Idee, IO, so machen wir das!"

derLordselbst ahnungslos aber voller Unruhe: "Was ist das für eine Idee?"

Nobbi: "Ganz in der Nähe, ist ein kleiner, etwas rückständiger Planet, noch im Atomzeitalter. Tolle Frauen, wunderschöne Natur und wir bringen Sie sogar bis zur Umlaufbahn!"

derLordselbst: "Gibt es da nicht irgendeinen Haken?"

Nobbi: "Nur eine Kleinigkeit. Im Rahmen des Flottenprojektes "Helfen ohne Einmischung" müsste dort ein mittelalterliches Lordkraftwerk, namens Trümmel oder so ähnlich, dringend repariert werden, um eine riesige Katastrophe zu verhindern, die Teile dieses Planeten für Jahrhunderte touristisch wertlos machen würden."

derLordselbst resignierend: "Meinetwegen. Ich programmiere nur noch eben die Rep-Bots und packe ein paar Kisten mit Auto-Nano-Scipt-Bots, dann überwache ich meinetwegen die Reparatur."

Nobbi schluckt und sagt vorsichtig: "Äh, so einfach ist es nicht. Sie müssen die Rolle eines Einheimischen spielen und dürfen nur mit planetentypischen Werkzeugen arbeiten."

derLordselbst: "Aber dann brauche ich ja Monate oder Jahre!"

Nobbi großzügig: "In diesem Fall verlängere ich auch den Urlaub!"

derLordselbst: "*NNNNeeeeeeinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..........*




*Und wieder konnte der Käpt'n Nobbi dank seiner Erfahrung und Rücksichtslosigkeit der Besatzung der NobLorRos helfen und sogar möglicherweise einem kleinen, rückständigen Planeten vor einer Katastrophe  bewahren, die noch auf Jahrhunderte den Einfall von Massen von Touristen aus dem All verhindert hätte.
*
.
.
.
.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

XD zu Geil! *Super DerLordselbst*!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

  
Herrlich, deine Phantasie möchte ich haben.
Ich hoffe, du berichtest noch öfters von eurem Raumschiff.


----------



## godtake (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



> Rossi hat eine Idee und flüstert aufgeregt in das Ohr vom Käpt'n, bis ihm das Einatmen von etwas Ohrenschmalz bremst.



Ich werd nicht mehr, kann nicht mehr AAAAAA!


----------



## kero81 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wo ist denn eigentlich unser guter Käptn? Hab den schon n paar tage nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Kaspar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

einfach nur herrlich mit so einer freude geht mman doch gerne ins bett

gibt nen bienchen stempel für nobbi  (bienchen hatten sie nicht mehr stell dir einfach vor es wär eines)


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*@AMD64X2-User* und *@Kaspar*: Äh, (dezent auf- und abspring), danke für das Lob an Nobbi, aber diese Folge hat er höchstens ferngemoddet.^^


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hab Nachsicht oh großer Lord es war doch schon spät.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> *@AMD64X2-User* und *@Kaspar*: Äh, (dezent auf- und abspring), danke für das Lob an Nobbi, aber diese Folge hat er höchstens ferngemoddet.^^



das ist der beweis ich schaffe doch nicht mehr ganz nachts um 2 klar zu denken man man man naja egal lob ist für die nächste ausgabe von nobbi und super geschrieben lord...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@derLordselbst...

Supergeil...

Ich dachte erst das dass Nobbi geschrieben hätte....

Du hast ja Dein Benutzerbild gewechselt...

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Geil...

Dachte auch erst die Geschichte sei von nobbi


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh da wars wohl doch schon ein bisschen spät!

Aber ist es nicht doch Folge 8??


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da ich solange von der Bildfläche verschwunden war, habe ich mir zwar die Strafarbeit auferlegt, wirklich ALLE Beiträge des NobLorRos-Threads Zeile für Zeile durchzulesen, aber bei der Angabe der Folgen-Nummerierung habe ich mich an's Inhaltsverzeichnis auf der ersten Seite gehalten.

Wenn es Folge 8 ist, zeig mir bitte einen Link auf Folge 7 und ich korrigiere das gerne 

(nur selbst nochmal blättern habe ich irgendwie keine Lust....)


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Kann ich gar nicht verstehen. 
Ich bin froh, das ich es einmal durchhabe, obwohl ich gestehen muss,
das mein Gedächtnis schon wieder arge Lücken aufweist. 
Such dir nen jungen Spund aus eurer Truppe raus und verdonnere 
Ihn zur Strafarbeit.


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh, edler Lord, gigantisch!
Sehr zu meiner Freude und Motivation habe ich diese Folge genossen!

So komme ich etwas besser über mein Selfmodding hinweg: 

Die totale Zerstörung eines Silverstone vollmodularen Netzteiles!

Zum Glück funktioniert die restliche Hardware problemlos!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh, oh, Nobbi wie haste das denn vollbracht?
Tut mir Leid das zu hören. 
Berichte mal, was schief gelaufen ist. Ich will 
an meinem NT ja evtl. auch noch beigehen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...schiff-noblorros-folge-1-seite-157-a-211.html

Post 2103! Folge 7 Gedächtnisverlust!


----------



## Kaspar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hattest du zu viel zeit ?


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Er ist der Strafarbeit zuvorgekommen, wusste wohl, das er dran war. 
Oder da will jemand beim Cheffe Punkte sammeln.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Strafarbeit höh was??

Was hab ich denn angestellt?


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wieso Strafarbeit?


*AMD64X2-User *hat natürlich vorbildlich gehandelt als er einen leitenden Offizier des Raumschiffes NobLorRos auf einen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht hat.


Als kleine Belohnung darf er jetzt das gesamte Logbuch mit Kalligraphie-Pinsel auf die Außenhülle malen, um dieses wertvolle Wissen analog zu sichern.

Wir wissen Kritik halt zu schätzen!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dazu benötige ich aber auch Pinsel! Die die gerade nehmen wollte hat son Molutekanischer Bergtiger gefressen!


----------



## axel25 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh, jetzt weiß ich wo die Reste meines Mittagessens gelandet sind


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Pieken die Pinsel nicht im Hals beim Runterschlucken.


----------



## Kaspar (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nein das ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## axel25 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nein, nein, tun sie nicht!

Genauso wie man meint, das ein in der Mitte durchgebrochener Knopf nach dem Verschlucken im Hals kratzen und nach spätestens 2 Wochen im Klo wiederzufinden sein sollte. Ich war damals 6 Jahre alt, der Knopf ist bis heute (Alter jetzt: 13,5) nicht wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gute Verdauung würde ich sagen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Eisenmangel wird bei dir nie das Problem sein!

So hab jetzt fast das ganze Logbuch aufm Schiff! Kann mir aber dann auch mal einer verraten warum schon wieder son Bergtiger hier rumläuft! Die Pinsel gehen mir aus!


----------



## axel25 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Frag doch mal DerLorselbst, der hat sich im Maschinenr...Ach nein, frag nobbi, Tiger sind Katzen!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok ich werd nobbi sagen er soll seine Haustiere gefälligst an die Leine nehmen! Auch wenn die nicht stubenrein sind!


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Die Bilder war ich Euch noch schuldig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zugehörige Aschehäufchen habe ich sorgfältig aufgefegt und in alle 4 Himmelsrichtungen auf den Weg in die ewige Moddingwerkstatt gepustet.  


lg


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Für dich wird es bald Molexleitungen mit Sicherungen geben.  
Wahnsinn, das da nicht mehr passiert ist.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube der ATX-Stecker steckte nicht auf dem MB. Hatte da nur die Brücke drauf (aber wie gesagt, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher). Sonst wäre vermutlich mehr abgeraucht. Am meisten wundert mich, dass es das Aquero schadlos überstanden hat. Das hing da dran.

lg


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Evtl. nen Power Booster dran? der fängt dann wohl einiges ab.
Sonst hätte zumindest das Display den Dienst quittiert.


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hohe Qualität halt^^
Was muss man eigentlich machen, um ein NobLorRos zu werden? Fails habe ich genug, alleine vorhin habe ich meine Festplatten unter Strom gesetzt Die Leiterplatte meiner weißen Kathode ist ja momentan ohne Plastikabdeckung, und die habe ich halt auf die Festplatten gelegt Es hat, als ich die Kathode eingeschaltet habe gepiept wie bekloppt und der Rechner wollte zwei Mal nicht hochfahren. Danach gings aber wieder alles Riesen Glück gehabt, meine Datenfestplatte hatte ich schon abgeschrieben


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So viel Glück wie ihr beiden Kurzschlussprofis kann man doch gar nicht haben.
Mal sehen, wen es stattdessen richtig erwischt hat. 

Soweit ich weiß, ist Godi noch am basteln, mir schwant schreckliches.....


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich habe mir mit dieser Kathode schonmal fast den Rechner abgeschossen Damals hatte ich die Kabel verlängert und keinen Schrumpfschlauch rumgemacht. Das ist dann natürlich im Betrieb gegen das Case gekommen und hat das ganze Case unter Strom gesetzt

Mein NT wollte ein paar Tage nicht so wirklich, der ganze Rechner lief nur massiv untertaktet und ohne die Grafikkarte. Sobald der Verbrauch über 100-150W kam ging er aus. Nach 3-4 Tagen ging es dann wie von Geisterhand wieder Deswegen empfehle ich ja auch jedem das Enermax Modu82+ 625W. Bei einem anderen NT wäre mir die ganze Kiste schon mehrmals abgeraucht


----------



## godtake (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was? Ich? Basteln? Nene, im Moment bastel ich grad, im Moment grübel ich über der Überlegung (ui...voll viele tolle "Ü"), ob die Lemminge vielleicht ein neues zu Hause brauchen, es ist einfach so eng geworden, im Cosmos (dass die auch immer nur saufen und dann raxxxx, verfluchte Viecher =D...), aber irgendwie kann ich mich noch nicht zum Temjin 07 durchraffen....ist doch verflucht teuer.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Komm in die HAF Brigade mein Held,
der ist günstiger und lässt sich auch wunderbar putt machen. 
In letzter Zeit gab es schon sehr viele T07. Oder hol dir doch mal
was ganz anderes. Ein richtiges Männer- Servergehäuse.
Da haste richtig Platz und kannst dich mal richtig austoben.


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie hieß das doch gleich... Mozart!!! Die genaue Typbeschreibung weiß ich nicht mehr, aber das Ding ist mehr Schrank als Case^^


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich werde wohl im Sommer mein nächstes Case in Angriff
nehmen, wenn die Zeit reicht.
Das wird dann ein kpl. Eigenbau mit dem Motto..... habt ihr
auch nur gedacht. 
Das Case soll dann alles bekommen, was ich mir in meiner
Birne so vorstelle.
Wakü, Stealthmods, Acryl natürlich, UV natürlich, getrennte HW,
Alle Kabel in Kanäle, LED´s bis zum abwinken..........

Das alles dann auch *groß* genug, egal wie *groß*, *größer*......


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mein Case ist ja streng genommen auch schon die dritte Version^^
Als das erst fast fertig war war es nicht gut genug, dann alles neu überlegt, wieder Geld ausgegeben ohne Ende und auch Version zwei wollte mich nicht überzeugen. Aber jetzt mit dem Carbon und dem Leder sollte das reichen

Mein Prototyp sieht inzwischen übrigens extrem edel aus. Man braucht tatsächlich fünf Schichten Klarlack, aber danach hat man den typischen Tiefeneffekt, der Carbon ja so besonders macht^^
Und graviert habe ich das Ding auch schon mal probehalber, sieht aber sch... aus


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tja, da müssen so Grobmotoriker wie wir eben länger üben.


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das Carbon ist halt verdammt hart, 4 mal härter als Stahl. Das zu gravieren ist interessant^^

Aber nochmal zu meiner Frage von vorhin, wie wird man Crewmitglied auf dem Raumschiff NobLorRos? Reicht eine schriftliche Bewerbung oder muss ich der gesamten bisherigen Mannschaft die Stiefen putzen?
Oder einfach die Außenhaut das Schiffs mit Carbon überziehen? So als extra Schutzschild?


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Soweit ich weiß, reicht eine Anfrage an die 3 Obermozz.. ä Modder.


----------



## godtake (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey Nyso, 

also im Prinzip ist Aufnahmesperre für neue MAs, da wir sonst für das nächste und erste Noblorros- Projekt (den Noblorros- PC) vollkommen den Überblick verlieren.
Aber schreib doch einfach mal eine ganz wunderbare Bewerbung, Bewerbungsformular siehe hier.

Dann mal guggen, ob sich da noch etwas machen lässt =D.

HAF? Neeee. Nix gegen HAF, aber ist so gar nicht mein Geschmack - und wenn es etwas gab in letzter Zeit, dann viele HAF- Mods =D.

Grüße and so long, Godtakechen


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

War den Versuch wert, ich brauche doch noch Ersatzteile. 
Aber meiner Meinung nach sind die T07 in letzter Zeit genau so
viel aufgetaucht.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

_Persönliches Logbuch des 4. Ichs von Mr. MalkavianChild, Sternzeit: "schaffe-schaffe-Häusle-baue"

Das Flottenkommando unter der Leitung von 5-Sterne-General Pusse hat unseren Dr. Dr. med. nat. phil. prof. Godtake eine neue Behausung genehmigt, nachdem er 15 Jahre auf der NobLorRos gedient hat. Zum *20*. Jubiläum lud er natürlich die gesamte Crew ein. 

"Wie lange sind sie jetzt schon hier, Dr. godtake? *25 *jahre?"
"30 Käptn!"
"Ah ok, dann ein Tost auf *30 *Jahre Zugehörigkeit"
*pling* *pling* *KLiiRRR* *pling*
"Ach Käptn. Hier ist es doch immer noch....schööön...*leichter husten*"

Meine Wenigkeit saß am Tisch mit Mr. killer89, Equilibrium und K3r0.
Der Käptn, der 1. Offizier Rossi und Dr. Godtake unterhielten sich amüsant über die *35 *Jahre und und stießen stundenlang auf die nächsten *40 *an. 

Ja ja. Nach gefühlten 10 Stunden unterhielt sich dann mein 1. Ich mit dem 3., wobei folgende Konversation entstand:

1.Ich: Die saufen zu viel. Morgen haben die alle nen Kater
3. Ich: *mauz*?
1. Ich: Genau. Ich weiss ja, das du dich für eine plasmanische Rudelkatze hälst, aber auch nur nach 5 Gläsern Champignon Sekt
3.Ich: *mauzz* *muuurrr*
1.Ich: Ich sollte mal mit dem Käptn reden. Der hat doch Katzen. Ich versteh dich nicht.

In der Zwischenzeit kam das Flottenkommando in den Hangar 13. 

Käptn: "Salutieren! General Bayer, Pusse und Stephan an Deck!"
*salutier* *wank* *wank* *bums* 
Rossi: "Mäll..leel...lelde gehooorsam. Alle....fast alle voll und ständig angetreten.
General Bayer: "Was ein Haufen. Und das am *45*. Jubiläum von Dr. Godtake. Wo ist er überhaupt?
Käptn: "Aaaaach, der süühüüüße Guddi guddi guddi liegt da *hicks*
General Pusse: Meine Güte. Hier sollten sämtliche Dienstgrade abgenommen werden! General Bayer, wir gehen wieder.

Nachdem nun mit wütender Miene die drei Generäle und Mr. klutten sich im Hangar 12 befanden, gab der Käptn den Befehl an Mr. Klutten, welcher als einziger KEIN Alkohol trank und ihm es unendlich peinlich war wie sich alle benahmen, den Knopf für das Zwischendeck zu drücken, damit die Herren in das angedockte Raumschiff steigen konnten.

Durch den Kommunikator
Käptn: Mistaaaarr Gludn...häähähäää...hört sisch an wie Gluteen *lall* Bidde drügn se mal den Knobb dort"
Käptn: "NEIN! nicht den ro..."
*drück* *Wusch!*
Käptn: "Oh man. Isch bin soooo müde. Mr. killer89? Beamen sie die Leude büdde auf die Grangnstadsion."

Nachtrag MalkavianChild für den Käptn in sein Logbuch:

Die gesamte Generalspitze war auf Dr. Godtakes Jubiläumsfeier zum *50*. Bestehen zusammengekommen und wurde durch einen technischen Zwischenfall in das Weltall hinausbefördert.

Dr. Godtake konnte aber alle vier Personen verarzten. Die temporale Amnesie hält leider an. 

Durch den Zwischenfall und dem Dank an Dr. Godtakes hervorragender Leistung, bekam die NobLorRos wieder alle Spesen zugesichert. Somit steht einer erfolgreichen Neuanschaffung nichts mehr im Wege._


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

  
Da hat der Nobbi mal Sturmfreie Bude und so was kommt da bei raus.
1 WE Party, 1 Woche Nachwehen. So kann man das Budget auch sichern.


----------



## Lower (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Na dann schreibe ich auch mal eine Bewerbung, denn nach dem Missgeschick gestern gehöre ich eindeutig dazu!! 

Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

MMh...ja (und damit lacken ist nicht ganz easy)

Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?

Meine erste WD Caviar Black ist mir nach dem Auspacken aus 0,5m Höhe hinunter gefallen. Zum Glück lebt sie noch 

Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?

Ne, den benutze ich für Dosen, für Flaschen nur Muskelkraft!

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?

Das stimmt, obwohl ich meistens gerade Kurven dabei mache

Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

Chaos ist Alltag!

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?

Ich empfange keines, aber meine Rechnungen werden in Zukunft vom Noblorros Spendenkonto abgebucht! 


Also hier nochmal die Geschichte von gestern.

Klein Lower kauft ein Coolermaster Elite 335 sowie Montana Gold Cans und fährt nach Hause. Er bereitet nach einer ziemlich Blähungserregender Bohnensuppe den Lackierplatz im Keller vor. Während dem Abdecken konnte er sich wieder einmal nicht zurückhalten. Nach erfolgreichem Abdecken lackierte er die Seitenwände sowie den Deckel des Cases. Plötzlich sah Lower ein kleines Stück Tesa auf dem Deckel. Er riss es mit Gewalt runter und die Farbe gleich mit.

Was war der Fehler? - Lower hat den Mist nicht entfettet. - Lower hat den Mist nicht angeschliffen. - Lower hat die Grundierung nicht lange genung trocknen lassen. usw.

Die mittlerweile sechste Panne in meiner Moddingkarriere, welche erst 5 Monate andauert.

Und nachdem die gesamte Farbe unten war, wollte ich erneut lackieren und was sah ich?

Die Can ist alle!.....ach menno!


----------



## axel25 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tut mir leid, aber Totaler Einstellungsstop ist auch so gemeint!
Vielleicht lassen sich die Führungsoffiziere überreden, aber Mr Klutten?


----------



## moe (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@godi: wie wärs denn damit? da geht der platz bestimmt nich aus. optional einfach den kleinen bruder nehmen!


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ha, das kriegt er auch ohne Problem voll.


----------



## godtake (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jaaaa...
@ Ich 1-5: supergut geschrieben, gefällt durchweg =D. Und so realitätsnah!
@LianLi: Jaja...da zaudert er dazwischen, der Godtake. Optisch und überhaupt...ach, das Modderleben ist hart. Beide bestellen? Das würde zumindest meinem Leben ein sinnvolles Ende verpassen:


> Die Polizei fand gestern den Leichnam von Dr. Godtake. Es wird vermutet dass Dr. Godtakes Schatzi in einem Anflug blinder Raserei, hervorgerufen durch akuten Platzmangel im Kleiderschrank, wiederum hervorgehoben durch mehrere Flagship- Big- Tower, die dort vor ihren Augen versteckt hätten werden sollen, also in einem Anfall blinder Raserei Dr. Godtake in mehreren Portiönchen auf ebendiese Tower verteilt hat....



Klaaa krieg ich die so voll 

@Lower: *schnief*...das hättest du inzwischen und bei all den Lack- Fails in letzter Zeit nu wirklich wissen können...die gude Farpe!!

Peace!


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Igitt Das LianLi is aber allesandere als schön... Zumindest entspricht es nicht meiner Vorstellung von schön, aber jedem das seine (und mir das meiste  )!


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@MalkavianChild85:
Gut geschrieben!  



			
				MalkavianChild85 schrieb:
			
		

> _Die gesamte Generalspitze war auf Dr. Godtakes Jubiläumsfeier zum *50*. Bestehen zusammengekommen_


Boa ey, denn ist der Godtake ja sogar älter wie ich. 

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!


h_tobi schrieb:


> Ein richtiges Männer- Servergehäuse.
> Da haste richtig Platz und kannst dich mal richtig austoben.


Da wüsste ich eines: seiner einer hier.
Platz ohne ende, 'ne zweite Seite zum Verstecken (z.B. Kabelsalat...) und auch nicht teurer als das TJ07.
Da kriegste sogar 'nen Evo in den Deckel.
Nachteil: nicht so wirklich Lan-Party-freundlich.



h_tobi schrieb:


> So viel Glück wie ihr beiden Kurzschlussprofis kann man doch gar nicht haben.
> Mal sehen, wen es stattdessen richtig erwischt hat.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne - und links erinnere - hat es Schrauberopi erwischt - Silverstone NT hin.
Und wohl kein 420W-Einsteigernetzteil.....
Und: er zittert noch um MB und Graka.
Ich hoffe mal  - ich fange demnächst auch wieder an.


kero81 schrieb:


> Igitt Das LianLi is aber alles andere als schön... Zumindest entspricht es nicht meiner Vorstellung von schön, aber jedem das seine (und mir das meiste  )!


Oooch - da kenne ich aber noch viel hässlichere.
Und die Zeiten der alten Langeweile sind auch vorbei.
Ginge ja noch das hier: bei 12*5,25" dürfte der Platz ausreichen.
Da wirkt ein Mora Pro an der Seite fast zierlich!
65cm tief, 63 hoch - da ist Platz drin!
Wenn das nicht gefällt: das hier ist ein wenig kleiner.

Und was die Schönheit angeht: hier was außergewöhliches
Aber: trotz seiner Größe ist da nicht wirklich viel Patz drin.

Ginge aber das hier - gefällt mir nicht so ganz, aber Platz sollte sein.


Auswahl gibbet also genug.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Guggug, 
wenns darum geht, wie alt ich mich *fühle*, dann bin ich älter als ihr alle zusammen....die Herrschaften Abteilungsleitung meiner Einrichtung haben mal eben beschlossen, dass die Betreuungsarbeit die 3 Leute fast nicht schaffen auch mit 1,5 zu schaffen ist (1,25 -> Godtake, 0,25 -> mein Zivi) wobei man überschüssige Arbeitskraft dadurch boostet, dass man zusätzliche Betreute aus anderen Gruppen in meine Gruppe implementiert...ach so...heutzutage heißt das ja "inclusioniert". Alles Humbug. Dafür: 13-facher Bandscheibenvorfall incoming....nu ja, egal.

Das Tyr find ich schon fast das hübscheste LianLi, die anderen, ich woiß ned....hach...aber 300-400€ wollen wohlüberlegt investiert sein ^^....*grübeln muss*


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da wüsste ich eines: seiner einer hier.
> Platz ohne ende, 'ne zweite Seite zum Verstecken (z.B. Kabelsalat...) und auch nicht teurer als das TJ07.
> ...


Wieso, hat doch Rollen



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne - und links erinnere - hat es Schrauberopi erwischt - Silverstone NT hin.
> Und wohl kein 420W-Einsteigernetzteil.....
> Und: er zittert noch um MB und Graka.
> Ich hoffe mal  - ich fange demnächst auch wieder an.


Nein, das war affli. 2 Pins beim Sleeven vertauscht. Was genau Schrott ist weiß er nicht. Mit etwas Pech aber das ganze Sys. Also NT, Board, CPU, Graka und Ram. 
Kann man nur hoffen das es "nur" das NT war.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da wüsste ich eines: seiner einer hier.
> 
> Jochen



Genau das Gehäuse hatte ich gesucht.
Wenn der Preis nicht wäre, hätte ich schon lange zugeschlagen.
Links HW, rechts Wakü, unten Mora, oben Plexi mit Gravur....
ach ja, wäre das schön.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Genau das Gehäuse hatte ich gesucht.
> Wenn der Preis nicht wäre, hätte ich schon lange zugeschlagen.
> Links HW, rechts Wakü, unten Mora, oben Plexi mit Gravur....
> ach ja, wäre das schön.


 

Es muss ja nicht immer Lianli sein...

Es geht auch anders...

Yeong Yang Server Cube YY-B0420 schwarz YY 0420 - Tradoria.de

Oder Du besuchst mich mal .... da zeige ich Dir ein Gehäuse, da passen 2 Mora intern rein.....+ 2 Quad Radies.....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!

@nyso: ich meinte _tatsächlich_ Schrauberopi! Gugst Du da.
Affli auch?
Vielleicht sollte ich 'sleeven' aus meiner Planung streichen........

Sorry, rossi: *Dat* Ding is nu wirklich hässlich.

@h-tobie: Dat Dingen steht bei mir noch in der Endauswahl - ich will allerdings den Mora in die rechte Seitenwand integrieren.

Vielleicht sollten wir zu dem Zweck mal einen Thread aufmachen und die Vor- und Nachteile einiger Gehäuse (TJ07, Lian-Li X1000/2000, Lian-Li 343, Lian-Li 888, Silverstone Ft01 und Ft02) diskutieren.
Was meint Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Headshot74 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Im Baumarkt gibbes Holz, in der Größenordnung, max. 15 euro nötig.
Oder beim Nachbar das Dach nachts vom Auto flexen und sich dann ein Gehäuse selber falten.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann aber klingeln und den Umbau zum Cabrio bezahlen lassen.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> @nyso: ich meinte _tatsächlich_ Schrauberopi! Gugst Du da.
> Affli auch?
> Vielleicht sollte ich 'sleeven' aus meiner Planung streichen........



Zwei HD5870 und das NT gestorben..... NT Sleeven ist also echt gefährlich.

Und Leute, momentan schlägt NobLorRos einfach zu oft zu. Baut mal den roten Knopf ab, nicht das Mr.Klutten da immer drauf einschläft und alle Rechner schrottet


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nyso: der rote Knopf ist für Rechner ungefährlich - nur Mr. Klutten hat damit Probleme.
(der rote Knopf, den Mr. K. drückt, ist der für die Luftschleuse, die ihn zum Auslüften vor die Tür befördert.......)


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Na gut, aber dann stellt doch einfach mal das Fernmodden ein, solange ich noch nicht fertig bin


----------



## Kaspar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So nun mal was das zum thema passt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der beweis für die allseits bekannte noblorrosqualitätsarbeits 

Mehr von den bildern gibts beim popelgrünen n meiner sig auf seite 7 und 8 !

Gruß
PS: ich habe das erste mal plexi gesägt


----------



## moe (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Headshot74 schrieb:


> Oder beim Nachbar das Dach nachts vom Auto flexen und sich dann ein Gehäuse selber falten.



ja, folding@home mal anders.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

moe: für's falten bin ich doch eher zuständig.....


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich muss leider auch nochmal das Thema AUTO anreißen, denn irgendwelche *Zensiert* haben gestern mein Auto Nahgemoddet.

Der Akt fällt definitiv unter Vandalismus, denn ein paar scherzkekse fanden es wohl lustig, an meinem Auto, das an der Straße steht, den Auspuff mit Schnee zu füllen.
Jeder kann sich bei den -15° von heute nacht vorstellen, was passiert ist.
Zum glück hab ich es heute morgen gesehen, als ich zum auto ging. Hätt ichs übersehen, wäre vermutlich nun mein Vergaser hinüber.

Musste dann heute Nachmittag mit meiner Frau zum Baumarkt und erstmal nen Kleinen Lötbrenner kaufen. Damit bekam ich den Mist da raus, hab etwa 10 min, meinen Auspuff beflammt, dann hatte ich den 10cm lange Eisbrocken da endlich rausgetaut.

Heute morgen hatte ich einen mächtigen Hals und hätte, wer auch immer es war, am liebsten dazu gezwungen, das Eis da mit dem Mund wieder raus zu ********...

ed: lol, das system filtert sogar das wort lut-schen, dabei wird ein eis nunmal gelutscht


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*NobLorRos Eilmeldung zum PCGH NobLorRos-PC*​ 
*So, wir können Gehäusewünsche äußern!*
*Ich habe uns zwei Tage Bedenkzeit eingeräumt, damit wir das passende Case hier herausfinden können.*

*Meine Bitte für unser Projekt:*
*-Keine Tür*
*-möglichst eloxiert (wg. Pulverbeschichtung)*

*Hier auch ein Vorschlag von mir:*
*http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lancool/K7-Serie/Lancool-K7C-Midi-Tower-Champagne::11728.html*
**
*Natürlich wäre LianLi toll.*

*Es gibt ein Micro-ATX-Board, die (Geheim) Daten schicke ich per PN an einen der ICQ-User zur Weitergabe und die Telefon-Fetischisten übernehme ich.*
*Dann mal Vorschläge!*
*Ach ja: Bitte aus dem Sortiment von Caseking!*

*LG*

*Käptn nobbi*

*Die PNs sind raus, bitte verteilt die anderen über eure ICQ-Virenstandleitungen*
*Der Vorstand ist unterrichtet, unsere Werbeabteilung (godtake) hat die PN auch schon.*


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Irgendwie fällt mir kein anderes ein, ausser vielleicht nen Silverstone. Aber die sind recht teuer 

btw. deine Wahl gefällt mir 

Edit: Ne, doch eins gefunden  Cooler Master RC690 IIhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ced-Midi-Tower-PURE-Black-Edition::13845.html


----------



## moe (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich wär für ein lankool k7. das case muss ja kein bigtower sein, wenn das board ein µatx board ist.

€: haut mich, ächtet mich, ich bin zu dumm für diese welt! (siehe nobbis link...)

wie wärs denn mit dem lian li, liegt auch in der selben preisklasse.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich wäre hier für....

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window

Das hat noch keiner gemoddet...da haben wir die Auswahl....wir können ja ohne Fenster nehmen...und selber schneiden....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und das hier?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NA Midi Tower - silver


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

neee...zu wenig Platz. 

Sollten wir nicht mal nen Extra Thread dann mit Abstimmung erstellen? 

Grad erstellt  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...hausungen-modding-abstimmung.html#post1483343


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Und das hier?
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NA Midi Tower - silver



das is geil, da gibts wenigens ne herausforderung beim modden.
also das A05 oder das Lancool fänd ich ok.

zusatz: ich hab weder ne PM, noch einen Anruf, noch ist im ICQ jemand on. Entweder bin ich außen vor, wurde vergessen oder die info steckt noch irgendwo fest


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> neee...zu wenig Platz.
> 
> Sollten wir nicht mal nen Extra Thread dann mit Abstimmung erstellen?
> 
> Grad erstellt  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...hausungen-modding-abstimmung.html#post1483343



klein is doch ok. is ne herausforderung. 
wenns groß wird, dann halt bitte nicht so eins, das schon überall lichter und futuristische ecken hat. sowas muss man dann alles erstmal ändern.
Am besten halt eins, dass möglichst schlicht ist, da hat man mehr freiheiten.


----------



## Intelfan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> zusatz: ich hab weder ne PM, noch einen Anruf, noch ist im ICQ jemand on. Entweder bin ich außen vor, wurde vergessen oder die info steckt noch irgendwo fest



Bei mir ist es das selbe


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie wäre mit dem: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-PT09-Serie » Silverstone Petit SST-PT09S inkl. 60W Netzteil - silver


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also ich währe für ein LianLi A05B...
Meiner meinung nach ist es mit das schönste Case...


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wie in andern fällen auch, sehe ich es auch hier am besten, wenn die 3 "Offiziere" sich mal kurzschließen, evtl noch von einzelnen einen Rat holen, dann eine vorauswahl treffen und dann wird entschieden. 
Ansonsten finden wir sicherlich keinen einheitlichen Nenner, wenn jeder entscheiden soll.


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da hau ich doch einfach auch noch ein bisschen was mit in die Abstimmung:

Nr. 1: Corsair Obsidian

a) es ist groß - Platz für jede Menge Unfug
b) es ist teuer ^^ - aber ich für meinen Teil würd auch n paar Zehner beisteuern wenns daran scheitert
c) es ist einfach ein Traum von Gehäuse

Nr. 2: Cooler Master 

-> das ist so putzig ^^



Nr. 3: Ein Lian Li muss natürlich auch mit dazu.... - und das ist im Moment sogar im Angebot ^^

Nr. 4: Damits nicht heißt - der Godtake wieder - nur das beste vom besten - falls wir uns mit weniger begnügen müssen find ich das eigentlich ne gute Basis: Janz wat komischäs

Ach, ich wüsst noch 30, aber ich hör hier mal auf ^^.

Grüße und freu mich schon wie Schnitzel!



Edit: Pah, ich bin auch ein Offizier....nämlich der Grafi-zier! So!...


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das Obsidian reiß ich mir dann unter den Nagel und stell nen anderes hin


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja gell, das ist schon putzig irgendwie oder? Und wir hätten Platz en masse um unglaublich viel Quatsch damit zu machen. Störend find ich nur das schon vorhandene Window - aber das kann man ja tauschen...gegen rosa Plexi mit Elefanten drauf oder so....


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Korrektur: rosa Plexi mit "Hello Kitty" drauf  

Kann denn jemand (nicht) gravieren? ^^


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hmmm, keins davon reißt mich vom hocker. das obsidian is ganz schick für nen home-pc, aber zum modden ist es echt zu "fertig".

das CM ist irgendwie doof, das LianLi ist von eines ihrer weniger eleganten gehäuse und über das letzte will ich gar nix sagen, von dem kann man sicher nur den MB schlitten nehmen, der rest müsste weg oO


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Korrektur: rosa Plexi mit "Hello Kitty" drauf
> 
> Kann denn jemand (nicht) gravieren? ^^



im icq hab ich eben erfahren, dass moe wohl nicht mit plexi umgehen kann, nichtmal das zuschneiden einer platte traut er sich zum.
Da er es lernen muss, hab ich mir direkt gedacht, dass wir ihn mit allen Plexi aufgaben betreuen könnten


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!

ich wär' ja für was außergewöhnliches.
Nicht unbedingt das Lian-Li 777 (Dat Dingens is hässlich!), aber vielleicht das 888?

Da wir aber ein kleines Board kriegen, sollten wir das auch ausnutzen, vlt. mit dem hier.
Oder er hier.

Wobei: ungewöhnlich sind die nicht so ganz - aber eher in der Farbe hier!
Also so bzw. so.
Da könnte man mit den neuen schwarzen BTP-Anschlüssen schön was machen.

Das wäre so mein Ansatz.
Da hat doch jemand gerade eine goldene Maus gewonnen; vielleicht stiftet er die ja....

Ansonsten gäbe das hier einen schönen Einblick auf die inneren Werte......
Wobei dieses zu unserem Raumschiff passen würde - wir dürfen nur keinen roten Knopf anbauen......
(Oder wir müssen Mr. K. fern halten!)

Oder wir machen auf Gegensatz und setzen das kleine Board in dieses oder jenes Gehäuse....

oder wir übertreiben und nehmen dat Ding.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Was seid ihr bloß für Modder??? Wir nehmen uns das hässlichste, das was am wenigsten für Modding geeignet ist und machen daraus was schönes!!! Momentan würde ich sogar eher zu einem sehr alten Case tendieren, wie meine kleiner Elefant... 
Mir ganz egal welches wir nehmen, Cooler Master ist ok, LianLi wäre schön!

Grüßle Kero


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bei 'hässlich' bleibt ja nur noch das Lian-Li 777.


Aber: wie wäre es dann mit dem hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann jeder von uns eine 'Schachtel' behandeln.
Und da nie das ganze Gehäuse verschickt wird, halten sich die Versandkosten in Grenzen - wir wollen ja DHL nicht überfordern.

Da fällt mir ein: wollen wir DHL nicht einladen, den Mod auch zu sponsern?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

DHL wird EUCH fernmodden, so siehts aus!


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol das Level10 hab ich moe auch schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Aber: wie wäre es dann mit dem hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch haben will.   
Mein Traumgehäuse!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So, liebe Leute, ich habe gerade noch ein paaaaar PNs verschickt, damit die anderen auch wissen, worum es geht.
Scheinbar klappt ICQ wohl doch nicht ganz so gut
Bitte denkt daran:

Was ist machbar?
Nicht lackiert oder eloxiert geht super zum Pulvern, sonst muss der alte Lack doch runter.
So ein RIESEN Case ist eigentlich Quatsch wegen Micro-ATX-Board.
Also: Klein aber fein und von NobLorRos
Ob LUKÜ oder WAKÜ...noch keine Info.
Mein Vorschlag:
LUKÜ: kleines Case, auf unseren Style bezogen
Wakü: Medium Case.

Die Preislichen Regionen sollten aufgrund der restlichen hardware auch in einem akzeptablen Bereich liegen.

Wer immer noch nicht weiss, um was es geht, bitte per PN an mich, Rossi, ole, Malkavian Child,...., damit ihr die Infos auch kriegt


----------



## Kaspar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das hier?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A06FB Midi Tower - black
nur leider ist die nt position unglücklich gewählt...

oder das hier ?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K58 "FULL Control Edition"

naja mal sehen warte mal auf den abstimmungs fred....

@malkavian child: mach dann aber mehrfach auswahl ok? oder das man halt 2-3 wählen kann währe glaube besser...

Gruß und gute nacht


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich denke auch, wir sollten uns erst einmal auf Luft- oder Wasserkühlung einigen.

Ich bin klar für Wakü. 

lg


----------



## SestR (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi,

Wie wäre es denn mit einem kompletten Eigenbau des Gehäuses, zum Beispiel hier mit.

alfer® aluminium

Ist günstig und bietet viel Potenzial für Pannen, Fehler und Katastrophen 

Gruß SesteR


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Guter Vorschlag, oder das kleine Gehäuse für´s MB und ein großes Gehäuse für den Rest
drunter, dran oder drum herum bauen. Das wäre mal was!!


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, wir sollten uns erst einmal auf Luft- oder Wasserkühlung einigen.
> 
> Ich bin klar für Wakü.
> 
> lg



ganz klar WaKü, das macht optisch mehr her und man kann mehr highlights setzen.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Macht doch was in der Richtung: MDPC 009 | Dark-Blade by Gianluca aka G69T and team

Als Raumschiff natürlich, oben Rechner, unten die Wakü^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Fast wäre es Untergegangen....*


*Lieber Malkavian.....

Im Namen der Geschäftsleitung und den Angestellten der Firma NobLorRos Gratuliere ich Dir zum 2.500sten Post in diesem Fred !!!*

*Es ist mir eine Ehre, Dir dafür diese Urkunde zu verleihen. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ich hoffe Du nimmst diese Auszeichnung in Würde an, und lädst uns alle zu einer Großen Party ein. *

*Mfg
Rosstaeuscher
Geschäftsleitung NobLorRos
1. Offizier Raumschiff NobLorRos*​


----------



## SestR (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 he... kapiers nich 

Der hat doch schon 3000 und wie viel


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das kommt mit dem Alter, ich habe auch gelegentlich so kleine Aussetzer.


----------



## SestR (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Alter....
MalkavianChild85 postet um 22,11 Uhr mit 3307 Beiträgen, um 23,46 Uhr gratuliert Rosstaeuscher zum 2500sten Post. Kapiers nicht


----------



## ole88 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol wer hat nun die aussetzer? 

also ich bin klar für wakü, dann kann ich auch die schläuche sleeven^^
ach und wer mich mit icq adden will leut schreibt doch einfach huhu ich bin der und der weil sonst werdet ihr geblockt


----------



## Intelfan (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Die Formulierung ist ein Wenig unglücklich Formuliert... gemeint ist der 2500ste Post in diesem Supportfred hier... Entweder wurde der Schreiber, also Rossi gemoddet, oder die User hier, die es net verstanden haben


----------



## SestR (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich bin klar für WaKü, da kann ich noch was lernen... kann man bei euch was lernen? Joo... doch... schon... oder... ?


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also, liebe Freunde, die Entscheidung, ob Wakü oder Lukü ligt auch bei PCGH. Wir haben gesagt, wir nehmen, was kommt. Sie hätten uns ja auch nen Pentium 200 MMX geben können!

Die eigentliche Hardware-Information bleibt bisher auch nur in den NobLorRos-Reihen, da wir ja nicht alles verraten wollen.
Es handelt sich aber um ein Micro-ATX-Board, soviel sei als Aussage vertretbar.
Ansonsten: denkt bitte an die Gehäusebeschaffenheit, eloxiert oder Alu-Blank, das wäre ideal. 
Schwarze Innenräume sind nicht zu beschichten und Sandstrahlen kostet schließlich extra!
Bitte vergesst nicht, die Kosten für einige Arbeiten tragen halt wir, zu Ehren von NobLorRos, also uns

Sleeves hat unser lieber ole ja schon klar gemacht.
Nun geht es erstmal ums Gehäuse.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ähmmmmm

Das das soooooooooooo schwer zu verstehen ist, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht....

*Malkavian hat den 2500. Post in diesem Fred geschrieben....*

Es gibt immer einen Award...für den 1000sten , 1500sten etc.


Mal den Fred lesen....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Noch mal lesen?
Dann kommste zu mir und entlüftest mich.


----------



## ole88 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

2000ensten hatte ich^^


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich hab´s doch jetzt kapiert!


----------



## Kaspar (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich wäre auch für wakü sieht besser aus aber denke nehmen was kommt oder ?

wie wäre es eigentlich noblorros zu einem eingetragenen verein zu machen ?
sind doch bestimmt min 7 über 18 jährige hier oder ?


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

E.V. ist nicht ohne, da kommt ne Menge Arbeit auf euch zu.
I:G: wäre sinnvoller, da weniger rechtliches zu beachten.

Die Leine - Zwerge wo ich Mitglied bin sind auch ne I.G.


----------



## Kaspar (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ja ich weiß aber e.V. klingt besser  außerdem kann man aus nem ev ne partei machen mehr oder weniger


----------



## nyso (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann braucht ihr aber nen Kassenwart, nen Vorstand und solchen Kram. Lasst da mal lieber die Finger von Sonst moddet ihr selbst NobLorRos fern


----------



## godtake (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Perfekt.

Wir modden einfach die Rechtsgrundlage für Vereine und werden am Schluss von Papa Staat auf Milliardenhöhe Schadensersatz verklagt...

Ein wundervoller Vorschlag!


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ui ui ui  *freu* Danke für den "Award" 

Ich werde dann mal die ganzen Posts durchsuchen und die Abstimmung vorbereiten. 

*Ausserdem werde ich unten "Luftkühlung" und "Wasserkühlung" mit auswählen lassen. *

Das wird aber unabhängig von der Entscheidung von PCGH einfach mitgevoted. Es soll nur darstellen, was die Mehrheit dann gerne gehabt hätte


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ihr wollt ja auch keinen Druck bezüglich der Kühlung aufbauen, gelle.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich erkläre die Abstimmung als eröffnet 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...nd-andere-behausungen-modding-abstimmung.html


----------



## ole88 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

absolut nich wie kommst du nur darauf?


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann will ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Das Lankool K7 finde ich persönlich am besten.

Inwiedfern sind denn die Aufgaben schon verteilt?

Ich melde mich freiwillig für diverse Lackierarbeiten. Vielleicht gelingt mir ja auch wieder ein "Effektlack"


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Geil, da musste mal nen HowTo drüber machen.


----------



## moe (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hmm, ne wakü fänd ich auch schick, zumal ich erst eine geschrottet hab...


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also für ne WaKü hätte ich wenigstens noch einen Tripple-Slim Radi hier liegen, den ich beisteuern könnte... 
Und nen haufen Xilence Lüfter in Rot und Thermaltake Lüfter in Orange, auch davon kann ich welche stellen. Zur not will die ja dann jemand lackieren.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Geil, da musste mal nen HowTo drüber machen.



Hier findest du besagtes HowTo


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Celinas Papa:
Sehr schön, wenn in der Abstimmung ein lackiertes Gehäuse gewählt wird, kannst du es dann ja umlackieren.
Das wären dann diverse Lackierarbeiten...
Ansonsten: Tolle Abstimmung, sieht echt klasse aus! Malkavian Child, du bist genial!


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Neee, er is Mod 

*duck und renn*

*nochmal kurz wiederkomm*

Kann mir mal bitte einer die genaue Boardbezeichnung schicken? 

*und wieder wech*

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*killer am Kragen festhalt* Moooment ^^

Welche Boardbezeichnung? Die von nobbis PN? Frag ihn doch selbst, faules Etwas


----------



## Kaspar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Malkav am Kragen festhalt* Moment sowas macht man nicht andere leute am kragen festhalten


----------



## axel25 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Alle3insArrestzimmerbringe* Prügeln könnt ihr euch hier! Nein, natürlich nicht, aber wenn ihr nicht sofort stillseid, dürft ihr 49Std. nicht auf PCGHX.de !

*GanzschnellweitweitwegrennundZugnachnirgendwonehmen*


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok, bei der Abstimmung sieht es ja so aus: Platz 1 CM 690 II (leider ein lackiertes Case), Platz 2 das Lancool K7.
K7 könnten wir halt pulvern....Ich liebe pulvern....Fändet ihr pulvern nicht auch besser? Oder Pulvern????

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich PCGH einfach beide vorschlage? Dann kann Caseking entscheiden, was sie uns schicken.
Bei den restlichen Sachen sagen wir einfach: PCGH, packt irgendwas zusammen, ob Wakü,LukÜ, wir nehmen alles, OK?


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bios an Windows: "Los jetzt!
Hochfahren!"

Windows an Bios: "Immer langsam mit den
jungen
Platinen."

Gerätemanager an Betriebssystem: "Ich
hab da was
Komisches auf dem Schirm."

Antwort von Windows: "Erst mal
ignorieren."

Hardwareassistent an Windows: "Der User
macht
Druck. Ich soll das Ding identifizieren.
Könnte eine
ISDN-Karte sein."

Windows: "Na sowas."

Unbekannte ISDN-Karte an alle: "Würdet
ihr mich
bitte reinlassen?"

Netzwerkkarte an Eindringling: "Du
kannst Dich
hier nicht breitmachen!"

Windows: "Ruhe im Gehäuse! Sonst
entziehe ich
beiden die Unterstützung!"

Gerätemanager: "Biete Kompromiss an.
Die
Netzwerkkarte darf immer montags mitmachen,
die
ISDN-Karte ist am Dienstag dran."

Grafikkarte an Windows: "Mein Treiber
ist gestern
in Rente gegangen. Ich stürze jetzt
ab."

Windows an Grafikkarte: "Wann kommst Du
wieder?"

Grafikkarte: "Na, erst mal nich."

CD-Rom-Laufwerk an Windows: "Äh, ich
hätte hier
einen neuen Treiber..."

Windows: "Was soll ich'n
damit?!"

Installationssoftware an Windows: "Lass
mal, ich
mach' das schon."

Windows: "Das hört man gern."

USB-Anschluss an Interruptverwaltung:
"Alarm!
Wurde soeben von einem Scannerkabel
penetriert. Erbitte
Reaktion."

Interruptverwaltung: "Wo kommst Du auf
einmal
her?"

USB-Anschluss: "Ich war von Anfang an
im
Rechner.
Neben mir sitzt übrigens noch ein
Kollege."

Interruptverwaltung: "Ihr steht aber
nicht auf
meiner Liste an"

Windows: "Sag Du mal was."

Windows: "Hoffentlich taucht nicht noch
ein
Drucker auf."

Grafikkarte: "Der neue Treiber zuckt
rum."

Windows: "Da müssen wir halt den alten
aus dem
Ruhestand holen."

Deinstallationsprogramm an neuen Treiber:
"Scher
dich fort."

Unerwünschter Treiber: "Du kannst mich
mal."

Windows an Norton Utilities: "Killt ihn
mitsamt
seiner Brut!"

Utilities an Treiberreste: "Sorry, wir
müssen euch
löschen."

Wichtige Systemdatei:
"Arrrrrrgghh!"

Windows an blauen Bildschirm:
"Gib'
durch,
die Norton-Boys sind wieder mal übers Ziel
hinaus
geschossen."

Blaue Bildschirm an User: "So, für
diese
Woche ist
Schluss."

@ Nobbi Ok, machen wir das so mit den beiden Gehäusen und der Kühlung.​


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

rofl @ Kero 

Ja, die Abstimmung über die Kühlung sollte ja nur veranschaulichen, was wir Modder dann gerne machen würden. Letzten Endes liegt es aber an PCGH


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Geschichten, die das Leben schrieb..........


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich bin auch für das K7...
Dann kann ja einer von uns den Mod machen den ich auch mit meinem an der front gemacht habe: (Aber besser OHNE Kantenschutz  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich bin auch für das K7.....

Das können wir Pulvern...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!

Ich bin eindeutig für das K7, aus mehreren Gründen:


Pulvern ist eindeutig besser: haltbarer (gerade, wenn wir das Ding verschicken wollen)
Pulvern sieht besser aus
ich bin sowieso Lian-Li-'Fan' - gibt nix besseres!
Und für Wakü bin ich sowieso!
Wie die meisten.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Gamer_95:
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele:
Das Lancool.
Warum ich es bevorzuge?
1. Es ist hässl...schick
Eine Herausforderung zumModding!
2. Es ist super zum Pulvern
3. Es ist nicht lackiert
4. Es hat schon eine klasse Vorbereitung für KM
5. Es hat leise Lüfter, gut für LuKü
6. ich war vom ersten CM690 enttäuscht
7. Es ist sehr leicht
8. Seitentür aus Alu, also gut für Window-Dremeln
9. Platz für Wakü
10. DVD-Blende schon dabei,kann man mit Pulvern
11. Innenraum hochglanz, super zum Pulvern!
12. hat kaum einer
13. wir können aus der Menge herausstechen und krasse Farben pulvern.
14. Warum ich Pulvern will? Das Teil wird *verlost* und somit ist es wesentlich haltbarer als jeder Lack!


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wieso spreche ich dir aus der Seele???
Ich habe nichts aus der Liste gesagt...


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

xD Epic Fail, Nobbi! xD


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ gamer: mann, wegen K7....
Der rest war von mir


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nobbi hats nicht so mit Seelen  Gläubig?!


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also so 'n neumodischen Kram kommt mir ja jetzt nicht ins Haus. 


Wir sind denke ich NobLorRos und da sollten wir doch ein Case nehmen, was so richtig sche.. äh schön aussieht. 

Das K7 bietet doch da schon einmal eine gute Grundlage.

lg


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ahjo also lasst uns das K7 nehmen!


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Geile Abstimmung. 

Ich habe von NobLorRos auch nichts anderes erwartet. 
Der Name ist schon Programm.

Sorry, konnt´s mir net verkneife.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, was mach ich mir da noch Arbeit und stell ne Liste zusammen  

Ja ja, die Herren Geschäftsleitung dirigieren mal wieder alleine...olle Sesselpupser. 

*mal nobbis Rollen am Büffellederstuhl fernmod*


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

find auch das K7 super. 
und pulvern mag ich auch... auch wenn ichs mir noch nie leisten konnte -.-


----------



## godtake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich habe beschlossen:
Wir das K7 nehmen.
Ich habe Grund:
Weil das kann wir pulvern.
Und ich keine Plan hab:
Allem...

ui....schmerzmittel ftw---


----------



## Kaspar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

also malkav die abstimmung war nur zur allgemeinen belustigung es stand ja von vorn herein fest das wir das K7 nehmen 

Vote for Oba... ähhh... K7 
Jes Wie Kenn ! 

Und Pulvern Fetzt ich weiß sogar wie das funktioniert kam mal bei Galileo !


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hallo, liebe Freunde!
Also, es ging ja darum, dass unser Vorhaben von PCGH verlost werden soll.
Das bedeutet, das System wird ja wahrscheilich irgendwann einem Gewinner zugeschickt, der ja auch recht vernünftig damit arbeiten soll/kann,sprich: auch drin herumbasteln können. Und sich über das schicke NobLorRos-Aüßere ärgern, ähhh, freuen kann.

Da ist eine Lackierung eher anfällig für Kratzer oder Schäden.
Im Vorfeld wurde auch gesagt: NICHT LACKIERT oder eben ELOXIERT.
Das trifft auf das CM 690 II nicht zu: Es ist lackiert! (DISQUALIFIZIERT)
(wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil)
Daher also das Case, auf das die Anforderung passt,der Platz 2, das K7!

Und was wäre gewesen, wenn ein ITX-Case gewonnen hätte?
Wir bekommen ein Micro-ATX-Board und das würde da auch nicht rein passen!
Ich fand die Abstimmung wirklich klasse, vielen Dank an unseren Haus und Hof Moderator, keine Frage, wir haben aber auch korrekt gem. den Anforderungen jetzt entschieden: Keine Lackierung, keine Tür 

*Lancool K7.*

Und wenn ihr alle schon wüsstet, was die Crew an hirnrissigen, äh, coolen Ideen hat...

LG

Euer Nobbi


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Kaspar.
Sei vorsichtig, sonst kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, wer das Case pulvert. 

@Nobbi,
und darauf freue ich mich am Meisten.


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

...dann würden sie alle vor Neid erblassen! Hihi...


----------



## Kaspar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

achso evtl sollten wir dann mal nen fred machen in den nur noblorrosser posten dürfen (sollen).
wo es dann um die aufgaben verteilung geht bzw wer was baut oder bauen will.

kein lack ! keine tür!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
@ h_Tobi: dann wird das ding nie versteigert weil es einfach zu gut aussehen wird...


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und wenn ihr alle schon wüsstet, was die Crew an hirnrissigen, äh, coolen Ideen hat...
> 
> ...



moment! 
wer hat hier Ideen??? 
lassen wir nicht alles auf uns zukommen und machen alles spontan? ^^

Also ohne konkrete ansätze ist mit ideen mal gar nix, außer nem stück plexi, dass ich bei 200° goldgelb und verzehrfertig beilege


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*So, hier mal meine Entscheidungsnachricht an PCGH:
*
Hallo, Daniel!

Wir haben entschieden. 
Vorausgegangen ist eine wahnwitzige Abstimmung, vier Stunden Vorstandstelefonstandleitung, aberwitzige Ideensammlung und letztendlich noch eine Kontroverse Entscheidung: 
Das Lancool K7. 
Damit es auch weh tut, hier der Link zu Caseking:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K7 Serie » Lancool K7C Midi-Tower - Champagne

Dieses Case entspricht genau unseren Vorstellungen: es ist potthässlich, ähhh, wunderschön und wir können uns daran herrlich auslassen. 
Wenn wir nur die Hälfte der Ideen umsetzen, die wir haben, wird es etwas sooo noch nie DAGEWESENES

Die Mehrheit der Abstimmenden würde natürlich am Liebsten eine Wakü verbauen, allerdings richten wir uns da natürlich nach euch: 
Wir nehmen, was Ihr uns gebt. Auch eine persönliche, völlig übertriebene Abholung durch eine NobLorRos-Abordnung von zwei Crew-Mitgliedern ist schon in die Wege geleitet, die den weiten Weg durch Schnee und Eis nach München unternehmen würde (wenn ihr es euch wirklich antun wollt, um Teile dieser Verrückten persönlich kennen zu lernen).
Wir können diese glorreiche Zusammenarbeit kaum noch erwarten und hoffen auf baldige Nachricht.

In diesem Sinne,

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Im Namen der NobLorRos-Crew

Norbert


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bascht!!!


----------



## Kaspar (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*


----------



## Selene (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie immer *ohne Beanstandung* Chef


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...

Es war wirklich eine Einstimmige Entscheidung und niemand wurde gezwungen...


_Äh Nobbi.....

Ihr habt vergessen mich los zu binden....

Ich wollte das Wochenende nicht auf der Streckbank verbringen....

Und sagt der netten Dame mit der Peitsche, sie kann aufhören....die Abstimmung ist vorbei...._ 

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also wenn einer Lust hat mich in Hessen abzuholen...ich wohn nicht allzu weit von Fürth weg 

btw. rossi kommt doch ausm Norden ^^ und der lord?


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, ich komm auch mit!  Wir stürmen mit unserer ganzen Truppe die PCGHX Büros, wenn die uns sehen rücken die schon die geforderte Hardware raus! Hihi...


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wenn die uns sehen, drohen sie damit, wenn wir nicht gehen, bekommen wir VIP Karten für ein Heimspiel des 1.FC Nürnberg  

Aber ich hät mich so über nen LC Power NT, eine GeFocre "The Fön" 5900FX und eine IBM Deskstar gefreut im Rechner. Alles perfekte Noblorros Komponente  Es soll ja schließlich glaubwürdig sein, wenn NobLorRos drauf steht


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 Ich habe gehört, wenn man die DVD von Microsoft rückwärts spielt, dann hört man satanische Botschaften. Aber, was viel schlimmer ist, spielt man sie vorwärts, dann installiert sich Windows.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, wenn man die DVD von Microsoft rückwärts spielt, dann hört man satanische Botschaften. Aber, was viel schlimmer ist, spielt man sie vorwärts, dann installiert sich Windows.






Der war gut....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Echt krank, aber genial.


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das ist doch noch garnichts im vergleich hierzu! 

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Quelle: Lustiges Bild - Windows Vista Vinyl Edition


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Her damit,
muss nur sehen, wie ich den Plattenspieler ins Gehäuse bekomme.


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tobi, wir schreiben nun das Jahr 2010, da gibt es doch externe Plattenspieler!


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der ist mir zu aufwendig, da muss ich alle paar Minuten an der Kurbel drehen.
Da 2010 ist, nehme ich lieber meinen internen, der hat wenigstens ein Kabel.


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Der ist mir zu aufwendig, da muss ich alle paar Minuten an der Kurbel drehen.
> Da 2010 ist, nehme ich lieber meinen internen, der hat wenigstens ein Kabel.



was soll der unfug. lang lebe das modding!
warum den plattenspieler ins gehäuse bauen? bau doch einfach den rechner in den plattenspieler


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nimm doch einfach den hier, der hat auch usb!

USB-Plattenspieler Numark TTUSB im Test - PC-WELT


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Geil, dann gib mir mal die NobLorRos Art. Nr. dann kann ich die Vinyl- Edition bestellen.
Wollte auf Seven eigentlich verzichten, aber die hat sonst keiner.


----------



## axel25 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@all NLR-Mitarbeiter: Ich wohne in Eckental, 20km von Nürnberg (Fürth ist Vorort von Nürnberg!) entfernt, könnte also die Hardware verbauen, abholen oder sowas


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Januar 2010)

*Mr. K.*

Hi!

gerade gesehen: Mr. K. geht fremd.
Schlingel der......

Wo ist der rote Knopf?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

why? bin doch auch dort, wenn auch nicht unter diesem Nick


----------



## Kaspar (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das ist der Punkt dich werden wir nicht finden ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@Kaspar: bist Du Dir sicher?


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Hey, wir haben über 50000 Hits!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kaspar (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

geil weltherrschaft wir kommen aber erst mal übernehmen wir pcgh oder ?


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wir arbeiten hart daran
Und wieder mit einem Schritt nach vorn: Wieder ein Beitrag auf der Main von PCGH im Namen von NobLorRos...Wir machen uns!


----------



## ole88 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sehr schön, naja mit so einem steuermann kann es nur vorwärts gehen^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*DHL-Fernmodding*

Hi!

Kollegen, würdet Ihr mal bitte die Freundlichkeit haben, das DHL-Fermodding ein paar Tage auszusetzen?
Ich möchte endlich mein Pakerl haben und weiter schrauben können!
So ist der Stand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor da irgendwelche Irrtümer aufkommen: mit der Zustellbasis - da könnte man ja meinen, das wäre hier in der Nähe - ist ein Paketzentrum im Raum Stuttgart gemeint!
Nix gegen Stuttgart, aber mein zuständiges Paketzentrum ist Krefeld!

Laut dem Dingens sollte die Sendung ja 'heute' - also am 29. - zugestellt werden.
War sie aber nich, auch nich am 30. oder am 31......

Wenn dat nich ankommt, gibt dat auch keine Fails von mir - wo nix geschraubt wird........

Wenn meine (beiden) Pakete da sind, könnte Ihr DHL ja weiter modden - ich mach' dann auch kräftig mit.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Deine Freunde in gelb, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tobi: wer _solche_ Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr!


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tja, das Leben ist hart aber ungerecht.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok,wir machen einen DHL-Mod:
Gelb mit Posthorn ohne Hardware, da es mit dem Thema eh nicht funktionieren würde


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*


der war gut. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das die keiner lieb hat.
Aber sie lassen sich so schön "benutzen".


----------



## ole88 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ups da hab ich mich wohl vertippt sollte ja nach krefeld gehen nich stuttgart, war wohl in gedanken bei dieser schönen stadt, sorry dafür^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*DHL-Mod*

Hi!

Ich hätte da ja 'ne Idee: ein "Anti-DHL-Mod"!

Aber: welche Farben nimmt man da?

Invertiert sähe das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Anti-DHL-Mod in schwarz-blau-hellblau-weiß?

Hmmm......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und hier ein Beweis für erfolgreiche Ausbildungen von Moddern hier im Forum:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/87540-project-blue-elegance-timou-3.html#post1497057


Natürlich habe ich unseren Award vergeben.


----------



## kero81 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sorry, aber hahaaaaaaaahahaha...


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Geiler wäre es gewesen, wenn er den Kühler festgeschraubt hätte und die Karte nun laufen würde.


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Er hätte die Heatpipe ja auch einfach um 90° abwinkeln können. 


 komm aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus. 


lg


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, musste mich auch am Stuhl festhalten, als ich das Bild gesehen habe.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Ich glaube wir brauchen noch einen Award für ungewöhnliches Fail Modding....

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

denke auch das ist echt der hammer !

und nobbi du hast vorbildlich gehandelt und ihm sofort den stempel ins tagebuch gehauen


----------



## axel25 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das war echt ein schönes Bild...


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So, Freunde. Mit meinen Prüfungen bin ich jetzt durch und da kann ich so langsam wieder etwas Gas geben. Fails,ich komme!!!!
Von PCGH ist aber noch nichts neues gekommen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Schön zu hören, freue mich schon auf deine nächsten Updates.
Hoffe, das die Prüfungen gut gelaufen sind.


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Es wird ernst:

*Gerade kam die Nachricht von PCGH und die gute Nachricht:
Wir kriegen das Case
Die schlechte: Sie haben keine komplette Wakü mehr, dafür aber nen Raumschifftauglichen CPU-Kühler:

Global glacialtech
*
Die ganze Sammlung an Teilen kommt dann erst zu mir nach hause und ich hoffe, unser Schiffsarzt kann bei der ersten Operation bei mir assistieren

Abholen ist leider nicht möglich, daher Versand, ich hoffe mit DHL
Natürlich sind alle NobLorRosser herzlich zum auspacken eingeladen!!!

*Also: ES GEHT LOS!!!*


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Hurra, es gibt neues Futter!*

Der Kühler passt ja schon hervorragend ins Konzept.
Freue mich schon auf die ersten Beiträge.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wenn ich den Kühler sehe, fällt mir ein 'Wespen-Mod' ein.....
Groß, gelb-schwarz und laut brummend!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

man ist der hässlich aber passt ja zum rest 

man blödes 2tes ich immer nein der kühler ist echt schön so wird der mod auch wird...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ach Du heiliges Blechle....

So schlecht finde ich den Kühler gar nicht...der hat was...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Donnerstag treffe ich mich mit Ingo. Da bespreche ich schon mal, ob er evtl. ein Airbrush spendet
Zumindest, ob er uns nen Freundschaftspreis machen kann


----------



## ole88 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

der hat wirklich was^^


----------



## kero81 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hab den kühler schon beim elite mal in betracht gezogen, find den ehrlich gesagt richtig schön!

Juhu, ein Airbrush von Ingo! Wird ja immer besser, ich sehs schon kommen das Nobbi alles alleine macht!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Garantiert NICHT!!!!
Schon alleine, weil ole sleeved
Fifadoc überzieht alles mit Plexi,
Kero feilt die Ausschnitte und das Window.........

Aber ein erster Sketchup-Entwurf wäre nicht übel! Wer kann das????


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

der kühler ist der hammer. passt echt perfekt dazu.

ich warte aber erstmal auf die fotos der kompletten hardware von dir, dann telen wir nochmal, nachdem ich ein bissle zeit hatte über ideen nachzudenken


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich habe morgen schulfrei 
Ich mag schlechtes wetter!!!


----------



## kero81 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Alles Roger Käptn. Werde die Ausschnitte und das Window unter Einsatz meines Leben machen. Ich freue mich drauf, besonders aufs Window! Ist jetzt Ernst gemeint.  Dank neuem Werkzeug hab ich jetzt jegliche Angst vorm heiligen Blechle/Alimum verloren!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

...und es wird ja eine Menge, die wir verteilen können


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> *Hurra, es gibt neues Futter!*



Und es gibt auch ne neue NobLorRos Production: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ductions-projekt-black-ocean.html#post1504072 https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/1504072/


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*


So muss es sein!
Du kannst ja nicht alles nur die alten Säcke machen lassen


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tjaa Nobbii...
Deine ganzen Projekte treiben mich dazu an noch mehr Projekte zu machen...
Das ist schon das 5. dieses und letztes Jahr....


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sch.... Alzheimer, wieviele Projekte habe ich denn eigentlich?


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich glaube 8 wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich muss verrückt sein...


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jeder ist ein bischen verückt!!!


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

vorallem brauchen wir alle farbproben von den teilen, damit auch wirklich nachher nix zusammen passt.

stellt euch bitte mal vor, wie das aussehen würde, wenn alle die gleiche farbe verbauen? ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Offizielle NobLorRos-Mitteilung:*

Daniel hat sich gemeldet und schickt jetzt die Teile auf die Reise:
Board, CPU und Speicher.

Evtl. ne Graka, konnte er aber aufgrund fehlender Testmuster nicht genau sagen.
Wenn nicht,ist auch kein Problem, ich hätte ne 8800 GT, die ich da spenden würde, inkl. Xigmatek Battle Axe Graka-Kühler!

Ob was außer dem Case noch was von Caseking kommt, kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Ich hätte aber noch ein schickes, buntes Tagan-Netzteil hier zum verbauen.

Der erste Arbeitsauftrag ist auch schon raus:
Erstellung des TBs über unseren Moderator Malkavianchild85.


Jetzt seid ihr gefragt: Wir brauchen VERANTWORTLICHE

1. Wir brauchen einen, der gut mit Sketchup umgehen kann!
2. Wir müssen die Farbplanung besprechen (Gerne auch im Gehäuse-Thread von NobLorRos)
3. Den Spam leider etwas einschränken, damit wir Ergebnisse hinkriegen
4. Die evtl. fehlende Hardware sammeln:
a)Offiziell einige Hardwareversender/ Hersteller anschreiben/anrufen und betteln Da Caseking und PCGH ja was beisteuern, sind die Chancen da ja ganz gut.
b)Unsere Bestände durchforsten
c)Eine Liste über die komplette benötigte Hardware erstellen und abhaken, was kommt oder vorhanden ist
d)ToDo-Liste entwerfen

So, dann mal los!

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## ole88 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

also spam einstellen is erledigt chef, jeder spam wird mit rotem knopfdruck bestraft, ansonsten nice


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wäret ihr so freundlich am Samstag mal von 11-15Uhr das fernmodden einzustellen?? Baue nämlich nen Rechner für nen Kumpel!


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Samstag? Ist genehm  

Also ich verwalte dann das Tagebuch und könnte noch Datenkabel und MB Kühler bereit legen.

Und die Idee mit den Unterschriften ist noch nicht vom Tisch


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wir haben nen Gehäuse Thread? Wo denn, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Den Abstimmungsthread meint er wahrscheinlich


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ohje, den hatte ich garnicht gespeichert. Malkavian wärst du bitte so gut und gibst mir den Link nochmal?!


----------



## killer89 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Aaaaalso: Sketchup kann ich a bisserl, bin atm etwas eingerostet, ich will mich da aber aus Zeitgründen auch nicht zwingend aufdrängen... Entwurfsvorschläge hab ich auch ne Menge, würde das Modell selbst zeichnen, oder wenn mir jemand das K7 in Sketchup schon geben könnte, meine Vorschläge einarbeiten und Entwürfe abliefern bzw. andere Vorschläge in Sketchup versuchen umzusetzen.
Bei der Gehäusefarbwahl hätt ich schon Ideen 
Anschreiben per E-Mail könnt ich auch versuchen, müsst nur wissen, was es noch braucht  
Bin guter Kunde bei MF und Alternate 

Najo schreibt mich einfach an und ich würd noch vorschlagen, wir machen nen Noblorros only Fred auf, wo nur wir unsere Ideen posten können 

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ohje, den hatte ich garnicht gespeichert. Malkavian wärst du bitte so gut und gibst mir den Link nochmal?!


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...immung-zum-noblorros-pcgh-pc.html#post1506916


----------



## Kaspar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich hätte noch nen Alpenföhn Ötzi rumfliegen würde ich auch spenden und rein optisch würde er sehr zum projekt passen...

Gruß


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich bin grad mal wieder im totalstress, darum warte ich mal weiter auf die ersten bilder unserer hardware.
sobald ich dann muße hatte zu überlegen, werd ich plexi bestellen und beisteuern... incl. einer fifadoc originalanfertigung


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wir sind on!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uch-des-wahnsinns-der-noblorros-pcgh-mod.html


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und ich dabei. 
Freue mich auf die ersten Literarischen Ergüsse eurer Truppe.


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So, wir kommen voran:
NT[X]
fehlende NT-Kabel[X]
Festplatte(n) [X]

Es fehlt: Evtl. graka[ ]
Optischen Laufwerk[ ]
Eingabegeräte[ ]


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Also...

Ich hätte hier noch ein LG DVD Laufwerk, allerdings IDE...

Eine Razer Copperhad Maus.....

Einen PCI USB 2.0 Hub....

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich hab noch mindestens eine (funktionierende) Cherry Win95 Tasta, ps2.
ist bisher nicht die hübscheste, aber man kann da sicher was tun. 

jedenfalls ist die tasta, meiner erfahrung nacht, schier unkaputtbar ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wir betteln TROTZDEM!
godischatzi hat HoH angeschrieben, ich war so dreist und habe an Corsair gemailt.

Morgen lege ich weiter los.


----------



## godtake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Aaaaabend.....

nachdem ich also eine möglichst verzweifelt klingende Mail an hoh verschickt habe, habe ich natürlich anlässlich unseres Projektes...aber erst noch ein bisschen Weltverschwörung und Machterstrebung.

Wer denkt, unser Startdatum, der 03.02.2010 sei Zufall, der täuscht sich natürlich gewaltig.
Denn wenn man von der 3 die 0 streicht, von der 2 ebenso, dann bleibt: 3.2.2010.
Wenn man sich jetzt noch das 2010 wegdenkt erhält man 3.2.
Dreht man das ganze dann um, dann hat man? 

Genaaaau: 23 *uiuiuiuiui*

Weiter gehts: Wenn man nun von der 2010 die Nullen streicht erhält man 2 1 ! Addiert ist das schon wieder 3!! Dazu noch *2* Nullen!

Was erhalten wir?

Genaauuuu: 23!

Sooo...wie viele Mitglieder hat Noblorros? Jaaa, genau: 33 -> ist schon mal halbböse minus 6...
(666 - 6 = 66 : 2 = 33).

ABER! 

Wenn man von 33 jetzt die aktuelle Jahreszahl abzieht (10) dann erhält man??

Genauaaauuu: 23 *oooooouuuhhh* *handgelenkschüteldüstermurmelndab*

Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich um 2 Punkte gerade nicht mehr durchs Mathe- Grundkurs- Abi geflogen bin? Ich hatte also 5 Punkte...3 hätte ich gebraucht...2...3....*uuuuuuu*


So, Ende Quatsch, Bilder:


----------



## godtake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mehr Bilder....*uuuuu*


----------



## godtake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und noch n paar...


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

godischatzi, du bist wahnsinnig!!!
So wollen wir es sehen!


----------



## h_tobi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hammer, du haust die Avatare ja im Sekundentakt raus. 
Passt perfekt zum Vorhaben.


----------



## godtake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Donge...
aber wenn ich Nobbis Arbeitseifer immer seh dann regt sich der Ehrgeiz =D....
Trotzdem fall ich nu ins Bett.
Schlaft men jut!


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bett, da war ja was GN8!


----------



## ole88 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

hehe sieht gut aus^^


----------



## Equilibrium (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So @nobbi77 morgen geht dann die HDD alla Raptor per DHL raus!


----------



## killer89 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Danke für die Bilder 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Equilibrium:
Super! Dann können die Daten ja Gas geben!

Ich habe gerade Alternate und Microsoft angeschrieben, mal sehen, was da evtl. herauskommt. Auch Corsair wurden benachrichtigt, godtake hat HoH angemailt.


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*uuuuuaaahhhhhhhh!!!*

ihr seid schon wieder alle viel zu schnell für mich!
habt ihr denn keine schule??? nix zu tun?

@godi: die avas sind wieder der hammer!

ich hätte  noch ne graka für den äußersten notfall, ne *hust*radeon 1650se *hust*. falls sich nix besseres findet (was ich nicht hoffe) können wird die gerne verwursten. 
aber wie gesagt, für den äußersten notfall, da die ja schon n bisschen schwach auf der brust ist. ansonsten halt noch so kleimkram wie kabel usw...


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wieso zu schnell? Geht doch alles in ruhigen Bahnen ab

Bitte vergesst nicht die Farbabstimmung!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*in ruhigen Bahnen*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Geht doch alles in ruhigen Bahnen ab



*Nein - nicht - Bloß nicht - nie und nimmer!*


Nicht mit der Bahn - wir wollen noch dieses Jahrhundert fertig werden!

*Das* könnt' Ihr mir *NICHT* antun!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey, ganz ruhig, beu uns schafft es die Bahn trotz einem Bahnübergnag an dem die Signalisierung ausgefallen ist und einer Einsturzgefährdeten Brücke max 1min. hinter Plan zu fahren, ansonsten ist die Gräfenbergbahn nämlich pünktlich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Axel: is das die DB AG?
Glaub' ich eher nicht!
Dürfte 'ne private Bahngesellschaft sein....


----------



## axel25 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

DB-Regio Mittelfranken-Bahn hat die Ausschreibung gewonnen!
Und fährt pünktlich!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



axel25 schrieb:


> DB-Regio Mittelfranken-Bahn hat die Ausschreibung gewonnen!
> Und fährt pünktlich!




Da ist immer noch das Wort *Bahn* drin..

Bahn und Pünktlich ??? Ist das nicht ein Paradoxum ???

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ist es... Aber auf unserer Strecke gibt es harte Auflagen, Regionalzüge des VGN sind generell relativ püntlich.


----------



## ole88 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

warum hab ich noch unser sternenlogo? naja bleib ich halt aufm schiff


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Kero: weil du mich da auf Ideen bringst....
@ godtake: 
einmal ein Sternenbanner ohne Namen und Dienstgrad bitte....evtl. als Bild für den Seitendeckel als Airbrush, allerdings mit einer gelben Hintergrundfarbe


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

überforder ihn doch nicht  

Also die 5 Minuten die er dafür braucht. Schäm dich ihm so eine Novizenarbeit zu geben


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

5 Minuten??? O Gott, dann macht godischatzi wieder 46 Bilder in der Zeit...NEIIINN!!!

*Und hier mal ein kleiner Auftrag an Alle: Grobe farbliche Anpassung der Bilder des Gehäuses ( von der Main/ Caseking) mit Sketchup oder Photoshop: Aussen Gelb, Innenraum schwarz.*


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*Fernmodding*

Hi!

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass uns da jemand Konkurrenz macht - oder irgendeiner von uns Amok läuft.

In letzter Zeit reißen Reihenweise 'Nicht-Computer-Geräte' von NobLorRos'sern die Hufe hoch.



die Heizung bei Equi heizt nur noch die Gemüter
der Durchlauferhitzer bei Rossi ist auch 'durch'
Mein Herd bleibt kalt, mein Mixer dreht durch, die Stichsäge macht auch keinen Stich mehr und mein Staubsauger saugt nur noch - Geld.
Wer übertreibt es da?

Rauskommen, Melden und Raumschiffaußenseite mit 'ner halben (nicht elektrischen) Zahnbürste putzen!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, mein Durchlauferhitzer im Bad spinnt auch rum Kalt Duschen ist nicht so toll!
Wer hat von euch übertrieben?!? Der kauft mir auf der Stelle einen neuen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nyso: das wusste ich nicht.

Ok - keine halbe, sondern eine Viertel Zahnbürste!


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Naja, ist eh noch Garantie Aber da muss ich mich erst bei der Wohnungsverwaltung melden, und dann wird das blöde Ding zu Siemens geschickt. Aber ob ich solange Ersatz bekomme?!?!? Gerade mit Kind und schwangerer Frau ist sowas dann nicht lustig.......


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

meine heizung war vorgestern hinüber. also irgendwer läuft wirklich amok -.-
bei mir konnte aber wenigstens der notdienst helfen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Fifa: das zählt dann nur halb!

Also: eine eineinhalb achtel Zahnbürste........


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey, was ist denn hier los?
Ist einer von Euch auf dem Fernmoddingknopf eingepennt??
Mann gut, das ich noch nichts abbekommen habe. 
Gab letztes Jahr aber erst nen neuen Trockner und Waschmaschine,
also habe ich noch einen gut.


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Meine Waschmaschine musste ich erst notdürftig reparieren^^
Der blöde Köter hat das Wasserkabel angeknabbert und das Bad stand unter Wasser^^
Also Schlauchschellen gekauft, zwei draufgeknallt und es ist wieder perfekt dicht


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Tobi: beschrei' es (lieber) nicht.......
nyso: zählt nicht: ist doch nix kaputt - außer Deinem Wochenende.....


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das Wochenende ist eh im Arsch......
Hab so gewaltige Kopfschmerzen nach der ganzen ******* die gestern und heute war, das könnt ihr euch kaum vorstellen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Den Geschirrspüler habe ich letztes Jahr auch reparieren müssen.
Der zählt dann also auch nicht. 

@nyso,
tief durchatmen, einen trinken und alles wird gut.


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bis das gut wird dauerts ne Weile, dass kannste glauben
Schwiegervater im Knast, hat meine Schwiegermutter mit nem Stahlrohr verprügelt. Offene Platzwunden am Kopf, Wirbelsäule hat auch was abbekommen usw.
Der kann nur hoffen das er zurück nach Bosnien abgeschoben wird, die gesamte Familie will ihm an die Wäsche


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



godtake schrieb:


> So, Ende Quatsch, Bilder:



Äääähm, ich kann die Bilder garnicht anklicken


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nyso: ich fühle mit Dir.
Glaub' mir: ich kann da auch was erzählen - Frag mal Rossi.


Lass' Dich nicht unter kriegen.
Auch, wenn es abgedroschen klingt: Das Leben geht weiter!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Sowas kommt halt leider immer wieder vor, ich weiß...
Die waren jetzt fast 25 Jahre verheiratet, seit einem Jahr getrennt lebend, weil er psychisch einen weg hat.
Mal gucken wie sich das entwickelt, erstmal ist alles kompliziert. Meine Schwiegermutter muss im Bett bleiben und meine Frau und meine Schwägerin müssen sich alleine um ihren schwerbehinderten Bruder kümmern. Der ist 15 und kann die Augen rollen und vor Schmerzen stöhnen, das wars.
Meine Schwiegermutter hat echt Pech gehabt im Leben........


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nyso schrieb:


> Sowas kommt halt leider immer wieder vor, ich weiß...
> Die waren jetzt fast 25 Jahre verheiratet, seit einem Jahr getrennt lebend, weil er psychisch einen weg hat.
> Mal gucken wie sich das entwickelt, erstmal ist alles kompliziert. Meine Schwiegermutter muss im Bett bleiben und meine Frau und meine Schwägerin müssen sich alleine um ihren schwerbehinderten Bruder kümmern. Der ist 15 und kann die Augen rollen und vor Schmerzen stöhnen, das wars.
> Meine Schwiegermutter hat echt Pech gehabt im Leben........




Das ist Hart.....

Ich frage mich manchmal, warum bei manchen Menschen das Schicksal so hart zuschlägt und andere können machen was sie wollen, sie stehen immer auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens....


Zurück zum Thema...

Mir reicht es wirklich...nach der Heizung im November hat gestern mein Durchlauferhitzer Totalschaden erlitten....das Ding hat 250 Tacken gekostet und ist erst drei Jahre alt.....der Alte war mindestens 15 Jahre alt und lief bestens....

Bei mir in der Wohnung gibt es jetzt nur noch Kaltes Wasser....aber ich habe ja zwei Wohnungen im Haus, meine Eltern wohnen unten und wir oben .... jetzt müssen wir vorläufig bei meinen Eltern Duschen...zum Glück sind es keine abgeschlossenen Wohnungen und wir müssen nur die Treppe runter....

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ohh... manno mann

da bin ich doch im ernst auf dem fernmoddingknopf eingeschlafen...

Naja ich hab ja ehhh ne woche Ferien da bekomme ich das Raumschiff schon sauber... 

Gruß...


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!

Rossi: _Deine _Heizung hatte ich gar nicht auf der Rechnung - gibt dann 'ne sechszehntel Bürste....
Da sieht man aber wieder: die Alten sind besser!
(und das gilt nicht nur für Durchlauferhitzer!)

Ach, Du warst das, Kaspar: na fein.
Die Bürste schicken wir Dir mit DHL - kommt dann erst am 31. des Monats an....

Fertig mit Putzen bist Du aber dennoch bis Ende kommender Woche.........

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Kaspar: von einem Raumanzug hat keiner was gesagt - fragen mal Mr. Klutten, wie das so ist.....


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Seit wann schläft denn der werte Kollege auf dem Fernmoddingknopf?

Meine Heizung hat Mitte Januar die Hufe hoch gemacht und mich so meine Altersversorgung gekostet. 

Ich finde jeder, der seit Mitte letzten Jahres einen Ausfall erlitten hat zieht mal ne Nummer und stellt sich an, um Kaspar mal ganz doll auf die bösen Patschefinger zu klopfen


----------



## axel25 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich geh mal eben nach dem Fern-Modding-Knopf gucken!
_*aufschraubensetztguckenzuschrauben*_
Schitt, den den hat jemand gemoddet
Reparieren kann man den nicht mehr, ich bastel schnell einen neuen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich bin gespannt, ob ich die CPU für den Preis bekomme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bestellt und bezahlt hab ich zumindest


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Persönliches Logbuch des ersten Offiziers Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit 4711
*
_Unser Kapitän Nobbi hat sich am Freitag in ein wohlverdientes, verlängertes Wochenende verabschiedet und mir das Kommando überlassen..._

_Um so überraschter war ich, als uns am Samstag ein dringender Notruf erreichte...._

"Mr. Rosstaeuscher"
"Ja ole88 ???"
"Dringender Notruf von unserem Kapitän Nobbi"
"Stellen Sie durch ole88"

_"Kapitän...was ist los???"
"Nr. eins, ich bin ganz in Ihrer nähe auf dem Planeten Whiskas. Die hiesige Bevölkerung, die Miauianer brauchen dringend Technische Ausrüstung um ein Lebendserhaltungssystem zum laufen zu bekommen."
"Woran habe Sie gedacht Kapitän ???"
"Durchsuchen Sie unverzüglich alle Restekisten und bringen Sie die Sachen zu mir"
"Jawohl Kapitän...wird erledigt"
__
"Mr ole88 ???"
"Jawohl Nr. eins ???"
"Sofort die ganze Manschaft antreten lassen und alles entbehrliche was wie Technische Ausrüstung aussieht,  zusammen suchen und in Hangar 3 bringen.....Ist Egal ob Gebraucht oder Neu, ob es Funktioniert und oder nicht, wir brauchen alles ....."
"Jawohl Nr. eins....."
_
*2 Std. Später.....*

_"Nr. eins ???"
"Was gibt es ole ???"
"Wir haben die Ausrüstung zusammen.....selbst Malkavian hat seine Windelkisten durchsucht und Schrauberopi hat einige seltsame Gegenstände beigesteuert, dessen Funktion er aber Vergessen hat...."
"Perfekt Mr. ole .... genau sowas haben wir gebraucht.._.."

_Darauf hin begab ich mich in Hangar 3, bestieg ein 7,5 Tonnen Frachtschiff der Marke *V*olks*W*artburg und begab mich auf ungewisse Misson...Was würde mich erwarten ???

Nach gut einer Std. Flugzeit, erreicht ich die Zentrale Begrüssungshalle auf dem Planeten Whiskas und wurde von den Miauianer mit Schnurren und Schlecken herzlich empfangen....(Ein seltsames Völkchen)

Man begleitete mich sofort zu unserem Kapitän, der in mitten der Empfangshalle in einem Käfig saß und sichtlich erfreut war mich zu sehen.....

Man öffnete die Käfigtür und ließ mich unverzüglich zu unserem Kapitän..._

_"Kapitän...."
"Hallo Nr. Eins....hast Du alles Mitgebracht ???"
"Ja....alles was wir auf unserem Schiff fanden....wir habe oben drein noch andere Planeten und Schiffe kontaktiert und um Spenden gebeten...."
"Hervorragend Nr. Eins...."
"Aber Kapitän....was ist das hier....warum sitzen wir im Käfig und warum starren uns die Miauianer so an ???"
"Immer mit der Ruhe Nr. Eins...die Miauianer sind ein sehr neugieriges Volk, das selten Besuch von anderen Planeten bekommt....und zur Freude über Besucher von Außerhalb veranstallten Sie einen Wettbewerb um den schönsten Besucher zu Krönen....ich bin sogar nominiert !!!"
"Oh Kapitän, dann drück ich die Daumen.....wer ist das im Käfig neben an ???"
"Das ist Kapitän Nick Gauda, vom Dähnlichhen Käsefrachter __Geruchsfrei....mein Vorbild und schärfster Konkurrent...."_

_Ich war stolz auf unseren Kapitän....am Ende des Tages gewann er eine Auszeichnung in der Kategorie "Flauschigstes Körpfell" (eine Nebenwirkung von Dr. Godtakes selbst entwickelten Viagra Pillen....) und "Perfektes Blendamed Grinsen"....

Leider musste er sich dem Kapitän Nick Gauda in der Kategorie "Anmutiges Verhalten", "Entschlossenes Schauen" und "Autorität" geschlagen geben...

Den Erfolg feierten wir zunächst mit Farbmustern der Marke "Prikel Pitt" und ich musste mich anschließen leider wieder auf den Heimweg machen...

Unser Kapitän wollte noch mit Kapitän Nick Gauda die Minibar leeren und am Sonntag am nächsten Wettbewerb antreten.....


*Mfg*
_


----------



## h_tobi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

   

Kerl du bist echt der Hammer, von den Pillen hätte ich auch gerne ein Paar (kilo).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Kerl du bist echt der Hammer, von den Pillen hätte ich auch gerne ein Paar (kilo).




Kannst Du bekommen....so oder ähnlich ist es aber heute passiert....

Kannst ja mal Nobbi fragen, wenn er am Montag oder Dienstag wieder zu hause ist.....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

gut gemacht^^ gefällt mir flauschiges wesen


----------



## Milkyway (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Soo, erstmal 30 Seiten, das Tagebuch und den Kommentar Thread dazu gelesen. (Bzw. Teilweise nur Überflogen..^^)

Hammer, wie schnell das jetzt mit der HW ging. Löt Arbeiten kann ich übernehmen. 

Wollt mich eigentlich nur ma wieder melden 

Andy


----------



## Celina'sPapa (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

War wohl nix mit dem Quad 

Guten Tag, wir möchten Ihnen mit dieser Nachricht mitteilen, dass die Bestellung #  
beim Verkäufer Thats Shopping GmbH  storniert wurde. 
Sie wurden für diese Bestellung nicht belastet. 
Der Artikel ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Sollten Sie weiterhin an diesem Artikel interessiert sein, empfehlen wir 
eine neue Bestellung auf Amazon.de aufzugeben. 
 Sollten Sie weiterhin an dem Artikel interessiert sein, können Sie 
jederzeit eine neue Bestellung über Amazon.de aufgeben. 
Unten finden Sie nochmals die Details zur Bestellung. 

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie bei uns Kunde sind, und hoffen, Sie bald wieder 
auf Amazon.de begrüßen zu können. 
Amazon.de
========================================================
DETAILS ZUR BESTELLUNG UND URL DES STORNIERTEN ARTIKELS
========================================================
1 of Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 (2.66GHz, 4 MB Cache, LGA 775 , 1333MHz FSB) 


So ein Mist


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Schade eigentlich, ich hatte aber nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oha, sowas scheint bei Amazon öfter vorzukommen. War ja mit den Grakas auch so. Wir sollten die unter Vertrag nehmen.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh tut mir leid. Ich hab Amazon schon in meine Bestandsliste aufgenommen


----------



## nobbi77 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Persönliches Logbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 08022010,3:

Ich bin gerade mit dem LH-Shuttle gelandet.
Im Gepäck:Zwei Botschafter der Miauianer und einen riesigen Staubfänger, der auf der Erde gerne Pokal genannt wird.

Meine Mission war ein voller Erfolg:
1. Käptn total voll [X]
2. Preise abgesahnt[X]
3. Toilette der Gastwirtschaft mit Körperflüssigkeiten vollständig umdekoriert[X]

Dinge,die man besser nicht tun sollte:
1. Mit Bewohnern des Planeten Dänemark auf Trinkspiele einlassen
2. Den Abend mit Mixgetränken beginnen, bevor man essen geht
3. Dänischen Lakritzschnaps trinken

Der Aufenthalt auf dem planeten Minden war mit ziemlichen gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen verbunden. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen klagten wir am Samstag über Übelkeit und starke Kopfschmerzen.

Glücklicherweise hatte eine Niederländische Handelsdelegation "Medizin" dabei. Sie nannten es Sekt
Der Samstagabend scheint aber irgendwie weggebeamt worden zu sein.

Der Sonntag verlief nach Plan. Gegen 17.30 verliess die dänische Delegation auch die Festhalle. Der dänische Kapitän fühlte sich allerdings nicht mehr sehr flugtauglich...
Irgendwie wurden an diesem Abend alle Shuttles von weiblichen Piloten gesteuert, die jeweiligen Kapitäne mussten gestützt werden...


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

  
ich schmeiß mich weg.
Schön das du wieder unter den Lebenden weilst.


----------



## nobbi77 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Und was neues zum NobLorRos-PCGH-Mod:

Corsair spendet ein 850 Watt Netzteil!!!!


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Aber doch hoffentlich B-Ware, die funken sprüht
Sonst wäre es ja kein NobLorRos-Netzteil


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Brauchen die Jungs doch nicht, das machen die schon selber.


----------



## killer89 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Persönliches Logbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 08022010,3:
> 
> Ich bin gerade mit dem LH-Shuttle gelandet.
> Im Gepäck:Zwei Botschafter der Miauianer und einen riesigen Staubfänger, der auf der Erde gerne Pokal genannt wird.
> ...


Ey, bist du mein Zwilling in ner Paralleldimension? Mein WE verlieft seeeehr ähnlich 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bezüglich Netzteil:
LC-Power hatte sich halt nicht gemeldet


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

LC Power wollte sich als "Premium"-Abonent halt nicht aufzwingen


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Na hoffentlich kommt von den anderen noch etwas.

Ich habe da noch ein paar Ideen, wen man mal anschreiben könnte....


----------



## Celina'sPapa (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

so,

hab jetzt die nagelneue E5300er CPU unter Zuhilfenahme eines Vorschlaghammers auf das angeblich kapute X38-DS4 gebastelt und jetzt hat das Board doch tatsächlich einen ON/OFF Bug 

Wer pennt wieder auf dem Fernmoddingknopf???


----------



## Kaspar (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich nicht ich bin hier und wach


----------



## Intelfan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*schnarch*

Wie?Wo?Was? Oh sorry da bin ich doch tatsächlich eingepennt... Wo kommt blos der Knopf hier her auf dem ich eingepennt bin?! Tut mir ja sogar fast leid


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hey, ich höre ein Geräusch aus den Katakomben.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wieso? Ist Schrauberopi erwacht?


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*NobLorRos Aktuell:*​ 
*Liebe Mitarbeiter, nach einigen interessanten PNs der letzten Tage möchte ich hier mal etwas loswerden:*

*1. Der PCGH-Mod in Zusammenarbeit mit NobLorRos ist schon länger on.*
*Link zum TB hier:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-noblorros-pcgh-mod-neue-sponsoren-board.html

*Hier bitte nur Fortschritte des Projektes posten!*

*2. Diskussionen zum Mod (und nur dazu) kommen in einen eigenen Diskussions-Thread, guckst du hier:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...uch-des-wahnsinns-der-noblorros-pcgh-mod.html

*Hier Ideen und Meinungen zum Mod und alles was drumherum passiert!*


*3. Um Beteiligung aller NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter wird gebeten hier:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...die-farbabstimmung-zum-noblorros-pcgh-pc.html

*Wer nicht mitmacht, kann hinterher auch nicht schimpfen, wenn die Abstimmungen nicht so laufen, wie gewünscht.*

*4. Fernmodding und Blödsinn bitte wie gehabt hier:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...raumschiff-noblorros-folge-1-seite-157-a.html

*5. Wer nicht lesen kann bitte hier:*
Alphabetisierung - Bundesverband Alphabetisierung und Grundbildung e.V.


*Leute, ich bin selten etwas angepis...,ähh, angenervt aber wir sind 32 NobLorRosser, haben eine Lustige Aufgabe von PCGH und da fände ich es schon schön, wenn mehr Leute an den Abstimmungen teilnehmen würden.*

*Motzen ENDE.*


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *3. Um Beteiligung aller NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter wird gebeten hier:*
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...die-farbabstimmung-zum-noblorros-pcgh-pc.html
> 
> *Wer nicht mitmacht, kann hinterher auch nicht schimpfen, wenn die Abstimmungen nicht so laufen, wie gewünscht.*




dazu muss ich jetzt mal was sagen, was mir schon seit beginn dieses mods ich sag jetzt mal n bisschen anpisst und was ich demnächst eh mal ansprechen wollte:

die abstimmungen sind zeitlich viel zu begrenzt! (mal milde ausgedrückt) und finden teilweise auch zu spät statt. 
du, nobbi kannst nicht erwarten, dass wenn du um viertel vor 9 abends eine abstimmung startest, knappe 2 stunden später alle abgestimmt haben damit du dann um *halb 1 nachts* die nächste abstimmung starten kannst.
ich muss z.b. um diese zet längst im bett sein, weil ich einfach fit for school sein muss...

ich versteh ja, dass alle da geil drauf sind (vor allem du nobbi), aber die chefetage muss dem rest auch n bisschen zeit zum abstimmen lassen. 

bei den abstimmungen posten hauptsächlich du, nobbi und rossi. zwischenrein schaff ichs dann auch mal, oder  papi (jetzt mal hauptsächlich  bei der farbwahl) und dann ist was beschlossen, wovon aber eigentlich nur 3 leute wissen. das geht viel zu schnell! womöglich haben das gar nicht alle gelesen und somit gar keine möglichkeit zur abstimmung gehabt!

 ich hab (sogar als schüler) manchmal auch tage, wo ich einfach keine zeit habe, am pc zu sitzen und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige!
(z.b. heute: halb 6 aufstehen, 10 stunden schule, dann eine stunde zu hause, und dann ab ins training, dann ab ins bett...)
*
du (ihr) musst/müsst den anderen einfach mehr zeit geben!*


ps: nobbi, bitte nicht böse nehmen, aber mir kommts einfach so vor und ich glaube ich bin da nicht der einzige.

bei der abstimmung wegen dem plexi in der seitenwand schein ja besser zu laufen.

€: ok, doch nicht....
€²: (@ rossi das betrifft jetzt auch noch die uhrzeiten, zu denen man normalerweise arbeitet (was auch immmer das ist), in der regel *vormittags*


----------



## killer89 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Muss ich moe in großen Teilen zustimmen, es gibt ja auch noch ein RL und selbst am WE haben viele auch was anderes vor... wenns net publik gemacht wird, wo man die Freds findet, dann kann man auch nich reinschauen... ich durchstöber zumindest nicht alles, grad atm bin ich n bissl im Stress vor meiner Zwischenprüfung (allzu schlecht will ich da auch nich abschließen, auch wenns net zählt )

MfG


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@killer: zum thema übersicht: hier klicken 
          ansonsten danke, für die zustimmung.

ich muss auch hier noch mal die zeiten hinzufügen, an denen man normalerweise arbeitet (i.d.r. vomittags) und in denen ich z.b. keine zeit habe, hier reinzuschreiben.


----------



## killer89 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, den Fred hab ich auch schon gefunden, danke 

Ich steh um halb 5 auf und bin idR nicht vor 5 zu Hause, sollte ich in der Zwischenzeit mal reinschauen, dann is es ne Ausnahme... und am WE gibts dann ja noch sowas wie n RL, wie bereits erwähnt, vielleicht versteht das ja unser Vorstand.

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Huhu!
Um mal die Wogen zu glätten:

1. Ich habe ziemlich lustige PNs erhalten, ungefährer Wortlaut: Wann wird es was mit dem PCGH-PC....Datum:Heute!

2. Wir haben regelmässige Hinweise gegeben, dass eine Abstimmung läuft!, Beispiel:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...rros-folge-1-seite-157-a-268.html#post1509160

3. Zeitaufwand: Auch wir im Vorstand haben ein RL, mit Kindern, Haustieren und Familien, ebenso Hobbies. Wie alle anderen auch.

4. Es war ein allgemeiner Aufruf an alle, um niemandem einzeln vor den Kopf zu stossen. Ich finde es nämlich auch nicht sooo lustig, wenn einige NobLorRosser regelmässig im Forum unterwegs sind, fleissig überall posten und sich dann bei mir beschweren, nurweil sie nicht nachgelesen haben

5. Kurze Zeit für schnelle Entscheidungen:
Die eigentliche Farbabstimmung begann am 03.02. und musste schnell gehen. Warum? Ohne Sie konnten wir viele Aufgaben gar nicht verteilen:
Logos, Airbrushplanung, Hardware-Sponsoren suchen.
Gut, sie ging dann bis zum 04.02. und war damit recht kurz.
Die Plexi-Abstimmung:
Beginn: 05.02., Ende war angekündigt heute um 20.00 Uhr
Vier Tage.
Bedenkt bitte, dass wir die ganzen Teile auch noch durch die Weltgeschichte schicken müssen, viele Arbeiten dauern auch recht lange.

Und wir sind nur bei der Vorplanung!

Und ja, es soll ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt sein, wir versuchen auch alles transparent zu machen.
Nicht sauer sein, dieser Post sollte ein Hinweis sein und eine Hilfe, wo was läuft und eine Aufforderung, auch dran zu bleiben.
Aber bei bestimmten Dingen ist es halt schwer.

Beispiel Gehäuseabstimmung:
Wir hatten Vorgaben gemacht und die Mainboardgröße mitgeteilt.
Und dann wurden sogar ITX-Gehäuse in die Abstimmung geworfen
daher auch der Einwand: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Vergesst bitte nicht, dass Rossi, Kero, Fifadoc, Equilibrium, Schrauberopi, Schienenbruch, godtake, ole88 usw. auch ihre Freizeit opfern, damit dieses Projekt gelingt!


----------



## killer89 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok, stimmt schon, nur kommt echt ein bisschen der Eindruck auf, du hättest echt nix anderes vor 

Könnt ich die genauen Gehäusemaße bekommen, wenns irgendwo (bei dir nobbi) eintrifft? Und natürlich alle anderen Maße von Käfigen etc, damit ich hier mal mein Sketchup anwerfen kann?

Wie siehts aus, hat nu einer Mindfactory schon angemailt oder net? Sonst mach ich des noch...

MfG


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ich will jetzt hier auch nicht mit aller gewalt ne diskussion vom zaun reißen oder so was, aber ich versteh echt nicht, warum wir hier so ne hektik machen müssen?
klar müssen einige dinge (farbe) zwingend festgelegt werden, damit wir weitermachen können, aber ein bisschen mehr ruhe bei der sache wäre mit sicherheit kein fehler. 
mir kommts nämlich auch so vor, als ob du nix anderes im kopf hast (hast du aber, und das weiß ich auch)


----------



## nobbi77 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hurra, ein Sketchup-Freiwilliger!
Ok, Killer89, du bekommst alle Maße, die du brauchst.
Kannst du mir die per PN schicken?
Am WE kommt godtake bei mir vorbei und wir werden dann anfangen, alles zu zerstö....zu zerlegen.Und natürlich auch auszumessen.
Da kriegst du alles, was du brauchst!

Ansonsten hat meines Wissens noch keiner Mindfactory angemailt....
Lass uns da aber diese Woche abwarten, da noch einige Anfragen raus sind und wir diese erst abwarten wollen.
Und das NT sollte diese Woche auch kommen.
@ moe: Dazu habe ich dir mal ne PN geschickt. Der Anfang für die Planung ist etwas hektischer, damit wir dann auch noch Zeit für die Arbeiten haben. Es kann sich mit den fehlenden Komponenten ja auch noch etwas hinziehen und leider sind viele Planungen seit Wochen leider im Spam untergegangen....


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

oh, oh - da hat der käptn aber wieder 'ne Laune heute.  *leisemaunzendfarbmusterundkippenumdieeckeschieb*

jetzt ist aber genug mit Schleimpunkte sammeln 



			
				MalkavianChild85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Ist Schrauberopi erwacht?


Der schläft immer nur mit einem Auge und zu wenig sowieso.  Brauch aber einfach mal ein klein wenig mehr Zeit für andere Dinge. Am wichtigsten ist im Moment einfach nur Ruhe und Abschalten. Und ich musste die letzten Tage halt auch mal die Spieletauglichkeit meines Kleinen testen. 

Ich versuche aber zumindest, dem ganzen hier irgendwie zu folgen und zu meckern hab ich auch nix.  Ich möchte mich auch nur ungerne an Abstimmungen über Dinge beteiligen, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe. Ich habe einfach z.B. noch nie live gesehen, wie lichtdurchlässig so ein Plexi ist und was man bei welcher Beleuchtung sieht oder nicht. Da halte ich doch lieber die Klappe und lass es Leute entscheiden, die da mehr Ahnung von haben. 


Demnächst habe ich einige Tage Urlaub und werde einem Kölner Karnevalsflüchtling Asyl gewähren. Danach sollte auch wieder etwas mehr Zeit sein.


@Godtake: Das Airbrushlogo ist einfach nur 


..


Hier noch eine Nettigkeit der DHL:
Sendungsnummer 

Produkt / Service: DHL PAKET, Nachnahme 
Empfänger: 
Status: Die Sendung wurde leider beschädigt und wird zur weiteren Bearbeitung ins Paketzentrum zurückgesendet 
Status von: 05.02.10 08:41 
Verlauf Ihrer Sendung 
Datum/Uhrzeit Status Beschreibung 
04.02.10 00:00 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 
04.02.10 13:41 Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
05.02.10 01:02 Zustell-Paketzentrum Die Sendung wurde im Zustell-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
05.02.10 08:41 Sendung beschädigt Die Sendung wurde leider beschädigt und wird zur weiteren Bearbeitung ins Paketzentrum zurückgesendet 



Da soll meine Lötstation drin sein. Ich frage mich nur, wann sie das Teil denn nun zurückschicken. Werde morgen mal in meiner Filiale vorbeifahren und suchen. Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich noch dort in einer Ecke. 

lg


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Oh, oh, mir schwant schreckliches,
die benutzen jetzt deine Lötstation zum Pakete stempeln, da Ihrer kaputt gegangen ist.
Die machen jetzt die Barcodes mit Hand, dann dauert es noch länger, bis wir unseren Kram bekommen.


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Meine Laune ist doch (wieder) gut. 
Zur Lötstation: Wenn sie defekt ist, kann DHL sie auspacken und dann die Lötstation mit Deiner Lötstation wieder zusammen löten....
ähhh, vergessen wirs...


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nobbi geh in bette du bist viel zu müde für verwirrende sätze...

...dein satz hat mich grade voll verwirrt ich glaube ich bin müde und verwirrt...


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Aaaaaaah heute N8 träume ich bestimmt von Threads in denen ich mich verlaufe! Wünsche euch allen eine angenehme N8 und frohe Ostern!


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

dir auch ein frohes neue jahr und schlaf nicht sogut...


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hmm, wo ist der Thread der beschreibt den Weg zum Bett?????


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

von malkav gelöscht


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Pfff, mir doch egal, schlaf ich halt im Bürostuhl! Wäre ja nicht das erste mal...


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gute Idee, schick mir mal den Thread zum Stuhl


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nobbi deine alters demenz ist echt erscheckend schnell schlimmer geworden aber du sitz bereits auf dem stuhl oder auf dem boden in beiden fällen kannst du da bleiben und schlafen...


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So, damit ihr auch alle schlecht träumt:

ATX Game Tower mit 250mm Lüfter, GT2 ( ohne Netzteil ) bei eBay.de: ATX Big Tower (endet 12.02.10 22:08:20 MEZ)

Mist, je länger ich es mir anschaue gefällt es mir... Hmmmm, nächster?!


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ K3R0: Würg....


----------



## ole88 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

mein altes case ist genauso aufgebaut gewessen innen  habs auch bei ebay gekauft^^ etz is es leergeräumt mein radi tower^^

hmm bei nem auto wärsn  plastikbomber alla nippon karre


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner zwischen 400 und 25  Mann ständig wechselnden starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Folge 9: Meuterei???
*​
Persönliches Logbuch des 1.Offiziers, Mr Rosstaeuscher, Sternzeit 10022010,1025: Zeterundmordio-System

Der Käptn schmollt,die Mannschaft ist schlecht gelaunt. Es könnte mit den letzten Befehlen des Käptns zusammen hängen, nachdem er das neue Erfrischungsgetränk des Doktors bekommen hatte...
Ich werde den schweren Auftrag haben, mit ihm diese Situation zu besprechen und hoffentlich einige Befehle wieder zurücknehmen zu können

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Käpt, ich müsste mich mit Ihnen über die letzten Befehle unterhalten!

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Welche meinen Sie? Arbeitskleidung für die Techniker Zwangsjacken oder dass die Besatzung sich nur tanzend fortbewegen darf?

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Ähh,ja, diese Art Befehle Und das forsche Vorgehen beim Bau des N-PC-01!

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Ist der immer noch nicht fertig? Ich hatte den Befehl doch schon vor zwei Minuten gegeben!

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Ähh, Nun,die Spezialtechniker sind noch nicht da, einige Besatzungsmitglieder sind scheinbar immer noch im Kälteschlaf und das Flottenoberkommando hat die Farbdiskussion für das neue Toilettenpapier auf Priorität 1 gesetzt...

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Hmm, interessant..Wie sieht es denn mit unseren externen Lieferanten aus und was sagen unsere Hardwarebestände?

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Einige Externe liefern, andere haben ihre Kommunikationsanlagen auf Brieftauben umgestellt aber die nötigen Raumanzüge vergessen und die USS DHL hat sich mit der Systemfestplatte verflogen, die Mr Equilibrium in seinem unendlich scheinenden Fundus gefunden hatte...

_Käptn Nobbi_: Dann müssen unsere Leute eben schneller arbeiten!

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Nun, Sie gaben den Befehl ab sofort auf Händen zu gehen um so Schuhsohlenabnutzung zu verringern! Da fällt das Arbeiten sehr schwer!

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Und was machen die Leute da draussen mit den Kissen, Tonnen, den hübschen Seilen und diesem Holzgestell?

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Das wollte ich mit Ihnen besprechen: Sie sollten mit dem Doktor andere Medikamente besprechen, da die Crew gerade versucht, alte Traditionen wieder aufleben zu lassen: Teeren und Federn und das nette Lynch-Spiel

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Gut, Plan B. Beipackzettel sagt: Alkohol setzt die Wirkung der Medikamente aus, Zigaretten ebenso und Kaffee...

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Gut, ich tue mein Bestes!

Zwei Stunden später:

Computerlogbuch der NobLorRos, erster Offizier, Mr Rosstaeuscher:

Die Mannschaft hat ihren alten Käptn wieder, nachdem K3R0 3 Kisten Klingon-Bier mit 8,5% Alkohol, 2 Stangen Zigaretten Teer Export und 8 Liter Romulan-Black-Kaffee mit 400% mehr Koffein als normal besorgt hat, die der Käptn dann zu sich genommen hat. 
Alle Befehle wurden auf den alten Stand zurückgesetzt und die Crew kann endlich wieder in ihrer normalen Arbeitskleidung arbeiten: Rosa Ballett-Tütüs. 
Mr Klutten hat den Käptn bei der Spezialtherapie unterstützt und sich dann mit 25 Mann in eine Umkleidekabine begeben, dem kleinen Raum hinten rechts. 
Beim Einschalten der Beleuchtung drückte erleider den falschen Knopf. 25 Mann sind leider erfroren, Mr Klutten ist auf der Krankenstation...zusammen mit dem Käptn. 
Beide können sich irgendwie an nichts erinnern,auch nicht an den Landurlaub der Mannschaft, Freibier für alle und meine Solderhöhung um 200%. 
Aber wenn ich es sage wird es wohl seine Richtigkeit haben, sagte der Käptn....
Dr Godtake hat alle Restbestände des neuen MEDIKAMENTS vernichtet...im Selbsversuch und entwirft gerade sein 25000. Logo des N-PC-01


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mit mir kann man es ja machen....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Harr, harr mein lieber,
den ganzen "Romulan-Black-Kaffee mit 400% mehr Koffein als normal" hab ich dir nicht gegeben. Einen Liter hab ich zum eigenbedarf zurück gehalten, muss jetzt nurnoch eine Tasse "Romulan-Black-Kaffee mit 400% mehr Koffein als normal" Montags trinken, das reicht für die ganze Woche! Einzige Nebenwirkung die bei mir auftritt ist, das ich mich so schnell bewege das alles andere in Zeitlupe abläuft. Hmmm, vielleicht sollte ich ja mal schauen obs irgendwo brennt. 

JajaichbinFuturamaFanboy

Kero


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> So, damit ihr auch alle schlecht träumt:
> 
> ATX Game Tower mit 250mm Lüfter, GT2 ( ohne Netzteil ) bei eBay.de: ATX Big Tower (endet 12.02.10 22:08:20 MEZ)
> 
> Mist, je länger ich es mir anschaue gefällt es mir... Hmmmm, nächster?!



Hallo? Hat da einer schon den PC fertig gestellt und bietet den bei ebay an? Das ist ne Frechheit  Aber ich kann dort nirgends Goddis Logo erkennen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Maklav: die Farben stimmen aber!

Kann aber nicht von uns sein:
Die nennen das 'schnörkellos' - das gibt's bei uns nicht
Billiges Plastik - wir verschrotten Alimum (Kenn ich zwar nicht, wird aber schon was gutes sein)
Das Design erinnert mich spontan an ein Auto.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nur ma ne Frage Jungs, was soll das bitte heissen?

Vom eBay Case:
140 mm lüfter mit sagenhaftem Airflow (wird aber selber nicht eletrisch vom Netzteil angetrieben, um Ihn zu nutzen muss in der Front ein 120mm Lüfter(auch 80mm Lüfter möglich) instaliert werden


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ganz klar: Zum einwandfreien Betrieb ist eine externe Sata-Dachrinne zu installieren....


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja das ist so: Der 140mm hat keinen Stromanschluss, also wird er von einem 80mm oder 120mm angeblasen, damit sich dessen Rotorblätter auch bewegen...logisch, oder?


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ah, ok, mist ich hab keine Sata-Dachrinne mehr. Aber ich glaub ich muss mir den kaufen, ich kann nicht anders, er übt zu starken druck auf mich aus. Aaaaaaaaah ich will den haben, hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...  Ich will den echt haben...


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann kauf ihn dir! Dann moddest du ihn, damit er wie ein LianLi aussieht


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hatte eigentlich vor ihn gegen das K7 auszutauschen wenn ich das fenster mache und dann einfach zu sagen: Hey Jungs, ich hab schon bissl mehr gamacht als nur das Fenster, ich hoffe es gefällt.

Ne, mal im ernst, er erinnert mich an meine Anfangszeit mit dem Pc, da bin ich voll auf der Nippon-Welle geritten und fand so Gehäuse die aussehen wie ein Power Ranger total Cool!^^ Was meint ihr, wenn man den 25cm Lüfi an der Seite umdreht das er nach aussen bläst, sollte doch dann gute Temps liefern?!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mist....jetzt bin ich aufgeflogen....

Ich bin heimlich in Serien Produktion gegangen....

Sabine Sung ist mein Deckname....

Nur zur Erklärung....der 25cm Seitenlüfter wird unter Verwendung eines Handelsüblichen Keilriemens vom Frontlüfter mit angetrieben....

Sollte keine Frontlüfter verbaut werden, dann kann man die beigelegte Handkurbel verwenden und den Lüfter manuell drehen....

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wenn man den 25cm Lüfi an der Seite umdreht das er nach aussen bläst, sollte doch dann gute Temps liefern?!



Nein, dann implodiert der! "Messer, Gabel, Dremel, Licht sind für kleinen Kero nicht"


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Omg der implodiert und es entsteht ein schwarzes Loch was mich wegsaugt?! Vielleicht sollte ich doch die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

besser ist dat... aber wieso sollte der implodieren? explodieren wäre wie schoner!

ATX MODDING GEHÄUSE LED FAN 2x FENSTER LÜFTER PC TOWER bei eBay.de: ATX Midi Tower (endet 24.02.10 03:05:58 MEZ)

wieso nicht gleichden ? (die wette des händlers bitte beachten)

und der 80mm lüfter in der seite sorgt bestimmt auch für sagen haften airflow...und der im deckel auch beide rein pusten lassen und der tower äxplodiart


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Bei nem MS-Tower zufrieden sein...ja ne, is klar  

So, jetzt ist aber mal genug mit ebay


----------



## nyso (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ein letzter Kommentar soll mir aber bitte noch erlaubt sein^^

Formfaktor: AT (WTF?)
Zahlungseingang bis 15:00, geht gleichem Tag raus
mit 2x Fenster mit 2x LED ohne Netzteil 
Elegantes design mit 2 Fenster Gehäuse
Diese Moddinggehäuse
8cm LED Lüfter WTF?!? Ich habe da einen 20cm LED-Lüfter!
Wir wetten das Sie mit dem Design und (der) Qualität zufrieden sein werden.
Und was wenn nicht?
Top Modding, ALU Look an der Fronttür, Chromapplikationen. 
Das soll TOP Modding sein They made my day

Unsere ähnliche(n) Angebote. 
Es gibt noch mehr solchen Ramsch von denen?

Es handelt sich um Neuware mit Originalverpackung.
Wer produziert denn sowas in Serie?!?!?!? 

Aber das Beste zum Schluss: 

Nachdem Zahlungseingang senden wir die Ware

               per DHL in 24 Stunde 



Alles in allem also ein hochseriöser Verkäufer mit TOP Moddingartikeln


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sag ich doch die ganze zeit


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Schienenbruch

Bist du auch zufällig für meinem FeilenBRUCH verantwortlich?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> @ Schienenbruch
> 
> Bist du auch zufällig für meinem FeilenBRUCH verantwortlich?


 
Ja .... Saubere Arbeit !!!

Wie geht das denn ??? 

Mfg


----------



## nyso (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Zu geil, wie geht DAS denn???


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ Kero: das Design der Feile ist extrem sozialkritisch, es kritisiert auf wunderbare Weise den Hunger in der Welt,mir kommen die Tränen bei solcher Ausdruckskraft...schluchz


----------



## ole88 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

das war wohl zuviel druck ausgeübt^^


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ja, wie passiert sowas?! Ich denke es war zu kalt und beim feilen ist sie mir zum ersten mal gebrochen(zu fest gedrückt nehme ich an), dann hab ich mit dem abgebrochenen Stück versucht an einer unzugänglichen Stelle zu feilen und schwupps, nochmal gebrochen! Das dritte mal ist beim wegwerfen passiert!  Manche Fails schaffe halt nur ich...


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich sehe, du bist genau der Richtige für den Window-Ausschnitt


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich glaube, du bist nicht ausgelastet, kannst ja mal bei mir vorbei kommen, ich wüsste da was. 

Ich Tippe auf nen Fehler beim Härten in Verbindung mit der Kälte. Ist mir bisher aber noch nicht
untergekommen.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du bist genau der Richtige für den Window-Ausschnitt



das hab ich ihm im ICQ auch schon mitgeteilt 

btw. was darf ich denn machen? ^^ Und jezz sag nicht "Den unnötigen Spam aus den eigentlichen Threads entfernen"


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Du meinst wohl: Was dürfen wir denn machen?


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Mir erst mal nen 400%igen Kaffee holen

Nee, Spass beiseite, wir müssen mal die aktualisierte Liste der bisherigen Arbeiten überprüfen und dann mal überlegen, was uns noch so alles einfällt!
Was würdest du denn gerne tun?


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Waaaaaaaas jetzt sag bloß die 8 Liter "Romulan-Black-Kaffee mit 400% mehr Koffein als normal" sind schon alle??? Du solltest die doch schön einteilen, Chef!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Die waren doch nach zwei Stunden schon weg


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn gerne tun?



Kommandieren  Ne, kA. Was gibt es denn noch zu tun? Im Grunde ist ja soweit alles weg


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich lade mich bei dir ein und wir machen dann Zusammenbau und Kabelmanagement


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Das ist nen Wort  Mist, dann muss ich ja mein PC Zimmer mal aufräumen -.- *grml* Aber ok ^^ 

btw. wir haben auch ne Kafffemaschine...so nen Tchibo Dingens  Ich bin ja kein Kaffeetrinker...werd davon immer so hibbelig ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wir können derLordselbst zum KM auch noch dazu holen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Kommandieren  Ne, kA. Was gibt es denn noch zu tun? Im Grunde ist ja soweit alles weg


 
Das Gehäuse putzen wäre auch noch frei...

Ups...FEHLER !!!

_Mal schnell ins Kontrollzentrum schauen...._

_Wie jetzt ???_


_166 Strafpunkte _
_Eine lebenslange Forumssperre und darüber hinaus _
_Eine Einstweilige Verfügung und Kaufverbot bei Strafe für die PCGH Print..._
_Ein Leseverbot für Beiträge...._
*Ähhhh...*

*Malkavian.....SCHLEIM SCHLEIM.....*Bestechungsgeschenk reich**

_Mfg_


----------



## ole88 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

lol^^ hmm wie siehts denn aus damit wer schickt mir die ganzen kabel etc?


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wollten wir fürs Gehäuseputzen nicht diesen Flachschädel üps äääähm ich meinte GrafFerdoe nehmen?! Wenn Nobbi, derLordselbst zu den Malkavians  fahren komm ich die 260 km rüber!


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

omg -.- meine Frau bringt mich um, wenn *3 Bekloppte* rumsitzen und dann auch noch Nobbi, Lord und Kero kommen


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

na dann haben die drei wenigstens ein warmen platz zum plaudern immer positiv denken


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Von warm war aber keine Rede.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Boah, wehe da is einer warm von denen  Der darf zum Kuscheln zu meinem Kater ^^ Nobbi wird sich freuen...wir ham auch nen Stubentiger bei uns


----------



## axel25 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Leute, meint ihr ASUS spendet was für einen Mod?  Einen in NLR-Manier


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

also ASUS hab ich bisher 14 Jahre lang verbaut ohne Probleme  Von daher können die in meinen Augen nichts dazu beitragen....aber frag doch mal MSI oder Gigabyte


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Vorschlag:
Lasst uns erst mal bis Montag warten, was bis dann an Zusagen/Absagen kommt. Dann sammeln wir unsere bisherigen Ansprechpartner und betteln neu


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok...und ich lad schon mal die HD Cam


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich glaube, ich muss erst ins Trainingslager...
Mr Rosstaeuscher, Farbmuster, wir müssen trainieren!!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 ich hab noch Red Label Whiskey...wird nen lustiger Tag


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Solange es kein dänischer Lakritzschnaps ist


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ist doch egal, Hauptsache, es macht dusselig. 
Whisky klingt aber gut, werde mir jetzt den guten JIM B. holen und schon mal
anfangen.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann grüß auch mal den Jack von mir


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Jack ist doof, der sitzt im Altglaskontainer und schmollt.


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Heute auf der NobLorRos....*

_Mr Rosstaeuscher:_ Käpt, wollten sie heute nicht auf den Planeten Mai, um die Airbrushs für die Schiffstoiletten zu besprechen?

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Eigentlich schon, nur nach unserer Landung auf dem Planeten Bavaria und dem Schneechaos hier sitzen wir etwas fest. Mr Tbone 1978 hat sich nach dem Aufwachen sofort zurück in die Kälteschlafkammer verzogen, da es dort wärmer ist.

_Dr Godtake:_ Käptn, unsere Schiffstemperatur liegt bei -15°C, wir haben wunderschöne Eisblumen auf dem Plexiglas. Allerdings ist Mr Fifadoc an einer Plexiglasplatte 3m X 3m festgefroren. K3R0 hat diese Platte allerdings gerade verbaut, und er so ein Lebensnahes Airbrush noch nie gesehen hat!

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Das ist ja fürchterlich! Holen sie ihn da raus!

_Dr Godtake:_ Er will nicht! Es ist die neue Duschkabine in der Damenumkleide der Sauna...

_Mr Schrauberopi:_ Fir, meine Fähne find festgefrohren!

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Und wo?

_Mr Schrauberopi:_ Am Kaffee....

_Käptn Nobbi:_ Mr derLordselbst, was sagt die Heizungsanlage?

_Mr derLordselbst:_ Das ist das Problem: Der Steuerungscomputer stammt aus einem Kühlschiff, ich hatte nichts anderes, nachdem K3R0 den Heizungscomputer mit der Schwimmbadpumpensteuerung bekannt gemacht hatte und diese sich nun auf Hochzeitsreise befinden und der neue Steuerungscomputer behauptet, es würden noch -5 Grad fehlen und kühlt weiter. Und die USS BoFrost hat uns angedroht uns zu verklagen,da sie hier die alleinige Erlaubnis hat, Tiefkühlwaren zu vertreiben....

_Käptn Nobbi_: Ich brauche etwas Zerstreuung...Mr Klutten, kommen sie bitte mal zu mir in den kleinen Raum,da hinten rechts und lassen sie mir einen heissen Tee raus, es ist der kleine rote Knopf...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Und hiermit verabschiedet sich wahrscheinlich gleich mein 2. Imbus


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Kingston-Anfrage-Was da gerade wirklich läuft:*​ 
Nobbi fühlte sich dazu berufen, eine Anfrage an Kingston zu stellen...in englischer Sprache. Da parallel Telefone läuteten, der Hund bellte, die Jungs sponnen und ein Schneepflug durch den Garten fuhr, konnte da alles passieren. Nobbi drückte den Versenden-Button.

*E-Mail 1: Nichts Wildes, eine Abwesenheits-Notiz*
_Was wirklich geschah:_
O Gott! NobLorRos...wenn ich zusage, werde ich mit diesen Moddern in Verbindung gebracht, mein Mann verlässt mich und ich fliege aus der Rentenversicherung!
Was ist das? Weiterleiten-Button...

*E-Mail 2: Abwesenheitsnotiz, Mitarbeiterin auf Reisen*
_Was wirklich geschah:_
O Gott! NobLorRos!!! 
Wenn ich zusage, verbrate ich das Werbebudget des ganzen Jahres, falle in Ungnade bei meinem Chefund die Konkurrenz verdreifacht ihren Marktanteil...Wenn ich ablehne, drücken die den Fernmoddingknopf und die Jahresproduktion SSDs wird mit 128 MB ausgeliefert....Ich muss weg! Weiterleiten....

*E-mail 3: Abwesenheitsnotiz, Mitarbeiterin im Meeting*
*Was wirklich geschah:*
O Gott, NobLorRos!
Wenn ich zusage, lachen mich alle aus, ich fliege aus dem Kirchenchor und wir müssen Medion beliefern...
Wenn ich ablehne, modden die den Fahrstuhl und der Chef muss zu Fuss in den 33. Stock laufen...und ich wäre Schuld...

Ok, der Chef muss entscheiden...im Meeting....


----------



## herethic (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wann habt ihr endlich die Welt erobert?

Ich werd langsam ungeduldig.

Erledigt das Bitte bevor ich schlafen gehe.

Danke


----------



## killer89 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

So Hände hoch und Hosen runter! 

Wer von euch hat meinen Drucker/Scanner/Kopierer ferngemoddet? Der macht kein schwarz mehr zigmal reinigen hat bisher auch nix gebracht! Der Schuldige möge einen Schritt vortreten, er wird einer (un)gerechten Strafe zugeführt!

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

keine ahnung aberr kannst herkommen mein scanner drucker kopierer funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

LOL, habe gerade mal bei Google NobLorRos eingegeben:
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *14.300* für *noblorros*.  (*0,15* Sekunden)


----------



## herethic (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich hab mal thrian eingegben 

 Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *24.200* für *thrian*.  (*0,25* Sekunden) 

Haha ich bin besser


----------



## godtake (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nobbi nobbi nObbi....wir wollen die Original- Mail haben...loslos hihi....


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

@ thrian: Zählt nicht mit google, da du ja nicht alleine bist
NobLorRos ist einzigartig!

Mail:
Dear Ladies and Gentleman,
my name is nobbi77 and i`m the chairman of the NobLorRos-Modding Crew.

We`re creating a PC in cooperation with the magazine PC Games Hardware. Meanwhile, we got a lot of sponsors:Caseking, Corsair, Mushkin, Guillemot, Aquatuning and so on.
The development of this PC will always be updated on the mainpage of PC Games Hardware and you can follow this project on a special online-diary. Here`s the link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/88367-tagebuch-des-wahnsinns-der-noblorros-pcgh-mod-neue-sponsoren-board.html
 We present this project with a lot of humor, so it`s very interesting for all readers.
 After completing the PC, it will be the first price of a big Lottery, presented in the printed magazine of PC Games Hardware.
 And here`s the big question!
 Would you support us too?
 We need a SSD for the operating-system. 64GB will be perfect, 128 GB would be godlike.
 We would present you on the first Page of the Diary with your logo and we write a special presentation with a lot of humor.
 I hope for a positive Answer

 In the name of the NobLorRos-Crew

nobbi77

Wer Fehler findet, darf sie auch behalten!


----------



## Kaspar (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

mehr als das es ist weltherrschaft an sich reißend


----------



## herethic (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaspar (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

LoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL


----------



## herethic (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

An wen war die E-Mail?

Bekommt ihr keine SSD von Corsair?

Wenn ich auf den Link klicke komm ich auf Web.de


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wer war die verletzte Person?

ne, Corsair spendet "nur" das Netzteil


----------



## herethic (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

OK 

Trotzdem würd ich 'ne neue E-Mail schicken.Die wollen schliesslich auf eure Seite und nicht auf web.de


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Passt schon, habe die mail aus meinem web.de-Account gezogen und da ist der link nicht korrekt rübergezogen worden, in der mail stimmt er


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

LOOOOOOOL..Tote und Verletzt zu mir, ich bin ausgebildeter RettungsSani


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ok, wir tun was wir können, wenn wir uns beim Modden verstümmeln

So, nachdem Kingston eine Absage geschickt hat...wo ist der Fernmoddingknopf? Ahh, da: Fahrstuhl und hydraulische Verstellungen der Bürostühle..., habe ich jetzt SuperTalent angschrieben...zweimal..
Hier die Betreffzeile des zweiten Anschreibens:

*Sponsoring, second try after my cat send the first one incomplete...*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Aus gegebenen Anlass wird es Zeit einmal unsere AGB`s zu veröffentlichen, damit weiterhin Missverständnisse entstehen.....


*NobLorRos AGB

**1. Kunden*



*§1 Der Kunde erklärt sich mit der Anmeldung im PCGH Forum automatisch Einverstanden, zu jeder Zeit Ferngemoddet werden zu dürfen.*
*§2 Der Umfang und der Zeitpunkt des Fernmoddings wird von NobLorRos willkürlich gewählt und findet immer dann statt, wenn man es am wenigsten erwartet.*
*§3 Das Fernmodding umfasst generell das bauen, modden und umrüsten der Hardware, sowie das Fernmodding der bekannten Transportunternehmen DHL, Hermes, UPS und DPD und sämtlicher Privaten Bereiche wie Wohnung, Beziehung, Schule, Beruf, Fortbewegungsmittel etc.*
*§4 Die Firma NobLorRos ist berechtigt, für erfolgreiches Fernmodding, überhöhte und Unsinnige Rechnungen zu erstellen, die vom Kunden getragen werden müssen.*
*§5 Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, erfolgreiches Fernmodding unverzüglich in seinem Tagebuch oder im NobLorRos Support Shop, in Schrift und Bild anzuzeigen.*
*§6 Der Kunde hat das Recht, die Firma NobLorRos für alle Katastrophen, die Ihm im Persönlichen Leben passieren, Verantwortlich zu machen. Die Firma NobLorRos wird daraufhin unverzüglich eine überhöhte und unsinnige Rechnung ausstellen.*
*§7 Der Kunde hat das Recht, sich bei der Redaktion der PCGH und bei den Moderatoren des PCGH Forums zu beschweren. Die Beschwerde ist allerdings zwecklos, da die Herren aufgrund der geplanten Weltherrschaft der Firma NobLorRos bereits Ferngemoddet sind.*
*§8 In seltenen Ausnahme Fällen, kann die Firma NobLorRos wegen akuter Härtefälle vom Fernmodding absehen. Die Ausnahme Fälle treten ein wenn: Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen / Angela Merkel zu Miss Deutschland gewählt wird / Mario Barth Bundeskanzler wird / Guido Westerwelle eine Frau heiratet / Windows problemlos funktioniert.*
*§9 Die Geschäftsleitung von der Firma NobLorRos weißt ausdrücklich darauf hin, das das Lesen der Tagebücher der Geschäftsleitung und deren Mitarbeiter automatisch die Hardware der Leser gefährdet. Für das dadurch automtisch entstehende Fernmodding wird die Firma NobLoRos unverzüglich eine überhöhte und unsinnige Rechnung erstellen.*
*§10 In sehr seltenen Fällen kann es vorkommen, das die Firma NobLorRos tatsächlich brauchbare Tipps gibt. In diesen Fällen bitten wir das zu entschuldigen, da es sich hierbei nur um ein Versehen handeln kann.
*


*2. Mitarbeiter*



*§1 Die Geschäftsleitung von NobLorRos hat immer Recht*
*§2 Sollte die Geschäftsleitung einmal nicht Recht haben, tritt automatisch §1 in Kraft.*
*§3 Die Angestellten sind nicht als Mitarbeiter sonder als Sklaven zu betrachten. Das heißt, die Mitarbeiter können nicht Kündigen, sondern können von der Geschäftsleitung nach Gutdünken verkauft werden.*
*§4 Die Haltung und Rechte der Sklav** ähh Mittarbeiter sind im Sklaven Almanach "Der Auspeitscher" vom Englischen Autor "Sado Maso" von 1746 geregelt.*
*§5 Die Interne Bezeichnung der Mitarbeiter lautet entweder H.U.B.E.L.N. (Haus und Betriebs eigener Lauf *****) oder L.E.N.O.R. (Leib Eigener ***** ohne Rechte)*
*§6Bei berechtigten oder unberechtigten Beschwerden über die Behandlung der Sklav** ähhh Mitarbeiter, verweisen wir auf §1*
*§7 Die Mitarbeiter sind verpflichtet, beim lesen von Tagebüchern und Beiträgen, unverzügliches Fernmodding in Betracht zu ziehen um den Bekanntheitsgrad auf dem Wege zur Weltherrschaft der Firma NobLorRos zu unterstützen und bei erfolgreichem Fernmodding überhöhte und unsinnige Rechnungen auszustellen.*
*§8 Die Mitarbeiter sind verpflichtet, bei NobLorRos Umfragen unverzüglich daran teil zu nehmen, welches generell auch Zwecklos ist, wir verweisen hiermit nochmals auf §1*
*§9 Die Geschäftsleitung unterstützt generell die Demokratie im Unternehmen zur Entscheidungsfindung und akzeptiert auch geteilte Meinungen. Die Geschäftsleitung hat die Meinung und die Sklav** ähh Mitarbeiter teilen sie. Zur Demokratie bei der Entscheidungsfindung verweisen wir auf §1*

*[X] Die Kunden und die Mitarbeiter akzeptieren automatisch die AGB`s durch die Anmeldung im PCGH Forum und durch die Unterzeichnung des Sklav** ähh Mitarbeitervertrages.*



So.....das musste mal geregelt werden...

Mfg​


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Da gibt es wieder nur eine Antwort:

Rossi, du bist der Beste! Und jetzt hol mir endlich meinen 400% Koffein-Kaffe!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Da gibt es wieder nur eine Antwort:
> 
> Rossi, du bist der Beste! Und jetzt hol mir endlich meinen 400% Koffein-Kaffe!




Ich werde ganz rot....

Ich bitte um Verlinkung auf die Startseite...

Hier ist der Kaffee *Kaffee reich*




Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Gluckgluck....ahhh, Danke1

Hmm, warum kriege ich meine Augen nicht mehr zu


----------



## Kaspar (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ohhh... das fetzt nur mal ne frage wo ist §8 bei 2.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Kaspar schrieb:


> ohhh... das fetzt nur mal ne frage wo ist §8 bei 2.




Lies doch mal genau steht doch (jetzt) da....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Nur mal so eine Frage: Wer von euch fährt zur Cebit?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

isch ^^


----------



## Fifadoc (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> isch ^^



die arme cebit


----------



## Kaspar (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

fernmodding auf der cebit !

ich komme evtl...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich...


----------



## Kaspar (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

zeit für nen abstimmungs fred wer zu cebit fährt


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ok, ich finde wir könnten/sollten das mal absprechen. Also ich komme mit einem NobLorRos T-Shirt!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Dann werde ich vorher eure Steckbriefe an der Stadtgrenze verteilen. 
Da kann ja jeder kommen, reicht euch das Chaos im Forum noch nicht?

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie einer von euch durch den Mittelgang eiert und
links und rechts von ihm gehen die PC´s vor Angst aus. 

Meldung auf dem Monitor: "Tilt by Fernmodding!"


----------



## Kaspar (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

wo gibt es die ? 

ne mal im ernst evtl nen noblorros treffen auf der cebit ?

aso wann tst die?


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hihi, jaja so wirds sein!


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ok, ich finde wir könnten/sollten das mal absprechen. Also ich komme mit einem NobLorRos T-Shirt!



soll ich dich minehmen? werde mitm kumpel mitm auto hochfahren


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Omg ich bin VERLIEBT! Ja, K3ro ist wieder verliebt und meine angebetete ist nicht etwa unser neues Netzteil. Nein, es ist diese wunderhübsche Göttin: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2010/cygnus-x1/cygnus-x1.htm Ich muss sie unbedingt kennenlernen!!!


----------



## ole88 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

zu geil, leichtverletzte zu unsrem sani, halb verstümmelte zu mir dann bitte^^


----------



## godtake (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hallo Lieblingschaoten, 

hab die AGB auch mal im NaviSystem miteingebaut.
Außerdem erarbeite ich eine Übersicht aller Noblorros- Mods ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/89196-how-navigationssystem-im-noblorros-jungel.html#post1525100

@Nobbi: Bald ist es so weit

Grüße, GT


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wow Godtake, Klasse gemacht deine übersicht unserer Mods! Fühl dich gedrückt.


----------



## Kaspar (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sehr gut gemacht fühl dich erdrück


----------



## derLordselbst (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*derLordselbst: * Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 17.600 für derLordselbst. (0,14 Sekunden) 


...das kommt davon, wenn man einen häufigen Vornamen hat.^^


*@Godtake:* Danke, Godtake, mittlerweile waren ja sogar manche vom Vorstand überfordert, sich zurecht zu finden, z. B. ich.^^


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Kero:*  Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 13.000.000 für Kero. (0,19 Sekunden)


----------



## Morytox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nur ca 2.500 treffer aber alles meine XD

sollten wir hier nicht lagsam mal ein eigenen noblorros fred bekommen  bzw. nen ganzen board abschnitt übertopic oder sowas ?

fährt wer von euch von berlin aus zur cebit ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

He,he....

*Googel Rosstaeuscher....57.700 (0,21Sek.)*

Ich wohne 70 Km von Hannover entfernt....ich fahre Samstag zur Cebit....

Wann fahrt Ihr ???

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

würde auch samstag kommen nur leider steht es noch in den sternen ob ich bis dahin mein führerschein habe  durchfallen ist echt leicht ...

fährt irgendwer über magdeburg oder halle dahin ? magdeburg wäre aber gutersten 

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich komm am Samstag zusammen mit Malkavian, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich bleib daheim 

*Google Celina'sPapa - **Ergebnisse **1 - **10 von ungefähr **1.500 für **Celina'sPapa.  (**0,08 Sekunden)

*Zitat von einer norwegischen Seite:

Bei  den Norwegern van de Moppelchen wohnt _Celina_´_s Papa_.


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 8.930 für kero81. (0,23 Sekunden) 

Nicht ganz soo viele wie ohne 81.


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ist ja genial!
Ihr könnt vor Ort gleich betteln gehen! Die Aussteller gleich vor ort fernmodden und mit den Jungs von PCGH ein paar Farbmuster "besprechen".

ICH BIN NEIDISCH! ICH WILL AUCH!

Aber ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spass!

LG 

Nobbi


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Wie, du kommst nicht??? Was sollen wir den ohne unseren Chef da?


----------



## axel25 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich fahr auch Samstag zur Cebit


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wie, du kommst nicht??? Was sollen wir den ohne unseren Chef da?



Feiern  

Aber ich werde mich auf der CeBit mal umhören  Vielleicht stauben wir auch was ab dort. 

@Nobbi: Ich geb dir mal meine Handynummer. Dann kannst du mich fernmodd...äh fernlenken zu den Herstellern ^^

btw. ist mein englisch genauso gut wie deins


----------



## Kaspar (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Kaspar schrieb:


> fährt irgendwer über magdeburg oder halle dahin ? magdeburg wäre aber gutersten



denke nicht oder ihr kommt alle von unten und vom westen über MD wird keiner fahren oder ?


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

sorry. ich komme höchstens an Kassel vorbei...wenn überhaupt ^^ ich glaube, das ist die A5 oder A7, die ich fahren werde. 

Start ist von Frankfurt am Main aus.


----------



## Kaspar (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ist ja kein problem ich hoffe ja auch noch das ich bis dahin meinen führerschein habe.


----------



## nyso (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Leute, wer hat meinen Tagebuchtitel gemoddet?
Ich will den wie alle anderen auch ändern können, aber es klappt nicht!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

--> er *gagg?*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Soooo Leute ....

Ich muss Euch mal ein Lob aussprechen....

Ganz nach unserer Firmenphilosophie habt ich mich heute Ferngemoddet....

*Ich bin Stolz auf Euch !!!*

Also haben doch einige unsere AGB`s gelesen...

Ganz nach NobLorRos Art habe ich heute 2 schöne Grakas bekommen....

Als ich GPU-Z öffnete, traute ich meinen Augen nicht.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich Euch die Markante Stelle mal markiert....

Na wer weiß es ??? Wo ist der Fehler ???


Eigentlich sollte es so aussehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche Ergebnis bei beiden Graka`s...

Na ???


Wer ist der Dieb ???

Nobbi ?, Godtake ? , derLordselbst ?, Kero ?, Fifadoc ?

Los .... ich will meine fehlenden Shaders wieder haben....

Wer kennt die Lösung des Problems ???

Ich bitte um Lösungs -Vorschläge nach NoblorRos Art.....

​ 
Mfg​
​


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Februar 2010)

*Fehlerkorrektur*

Guten Morgen!

Rosstäuscher: ich habe eine ganz sicher Art und Weise, zu erreichen, dass der Fehler Dir nicht mehr angezeigt wird!


Wie?

Na so!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von solcher Grafikkarte bekommst Du keine Fehlermeldung......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hast du die neueste GPU-Version installiert? Vielleicht ist es einfach bloß ein Auslesefehler^^


----------



## Kaspar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

oder du malst einfach mit einem dünnen wasserfesten stift eine 800 hin und freust dich dann über das ergebnis


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Neuer geht es nicht ....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich gebs ja schon zu, ich bin der Dieb! Ich hab bei meiner GTX halt nur 240 Shader,naja, jetzt halt 320.  Auf die 80 Shader wirst du doch wohl hoffentlich verzichten können, oder?!


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich weiß, is ne blöde Frage, aber darf man sich noch bei euch bewerben?


----------



## killer89 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

nein momentan is aufnahmestopp

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Hi!

Sorry Progs: wenn ich mir nicht völlig irre, haben wir derzeit Aufnahmesperre - bis der N-PC fertig ist.

Wat haste denn schon so geschrottet?
Fotos?

grüße

jochen

€: Killer - war das nun Multitasking oder eine Parallelwelt?


----------



## Kaspar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

ganz klar die parallel welt kling kooler 

und du hast recht bis fertigstellung des n-pc ist aufnahme stop


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*



Kaspar schrieb:


> oder du malst einfach mit einem dünnen wasserfesten stift eine 800 hin und freust dich dann über das ergebnis


 


kero81 schrieb:


> Ich gebs ja schon zu, ich bin der Dieb! Ich hab bei meiner GTX halt nur 240 Shader,naja, jetzt halt 320.  Auf die 80 Shader wirst du doch wohl hoffentlich verzichten können, oder?!


 




Ihr seid mir ja ein paar Vögel....

Nee...

Die Lösung ist folgende...es gibt einen Bug mit den von Samsung verbauten Speicherchips...die haben einen 720 Shadersperre...

Es ist ein Bios Update der Graka nötig um die Fehlenden 80 zur Arbeit zu überreden...

Es ist für mich aber unverständlich, warum Sapphire die Karten nicht vom Markt gehohlt hat....die meisten Besitzen merken das gar nicht, das Ihre Karte viel zu lahm ist....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Ich brächte noch ein paar Depp...Interessierte, die man in Gefech...in Auseinandersetzungen verbrate...gebrauchen könnte! Ich frag mal den Chef


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Weil sie auch so einfach nicht lahm ist

Hmmmm, momentan fällt mir irgendwie nur Blödsinn ein....
ok, Star Trek haben wir schon veräppelt und hat uns zu einem Mod für PCGH gebracht....Was passiert,wenn wir Star Wars verarschen????

Hmmmm:

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 

_Master godtake:_ Der Sleeve ist stark bei diesem da!​


_Master Nobbi:_ In die Hose gemacht du hast! Kero, mein Caravan, sprich diesen da mal an!​


_Caravan Kero:_ "Diesen da mal an!"​


_Master Nobbi:_ müde ich bin...​


_Master godtake:_ Fremder, der Sleeve ist stark bei dir! Wie heisst du?​


_"Ich bin Anakin Rosstaeuscher"_​


_Master godtake:_ Er hat einen Namen und er wird unser neuer Caravan!


(so kann man ca. 500 Seiten Drehbuch extrem kostengünstig verkürzen)​


_Master Nobbi:_ Endlich einen Namen an den Anfang des Dialogs ich schreiben kann!​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Sollte ich aufgrund meiner Sklaventätigkeit bei den Wolfsburgerianern nicht eigentlich _Variant_ heissen?​


_Caravan Kero:_ Nein, da Master Nobbi mit Caravan Padavan verulken will ​


_Master godtake:_ Wir müssen jetzt aber los auf unseren geheimen Planeten. Nun brauchen wir nur noch ein geeignetes Raumschiff.​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Hier dieses Raumschiff der marke NobLorRos, Name Rasender Fail, pink-metallic, wenig Lichtjahre und Sportsitze, Klimaanlage, Leichmetall-BreitTriebwerke und CD-Radio mit......​


_Master Nobbi:_ Gut verkaufen du kannst! Aber Piloten wir brauchen noch!​


_Master godtake:_ Dort ist die Kneipe "Zur PCGH-Redaktion", wo die schlimmsten und wildesten Söldner und Redakteure des Universums verkehren! Dort finden wir sicher auch einen Fahrer...Ähhh, Piloten!​


_Caravan Kero:_ Krieg ich nen Wookie? Krieg ich nen Wookie?​


_Master Nobbi:_ Einen Wookie du kriegst! Da ist einer. Wie er heissen?​


_Wookie:_ Chewinggumalpaccarentierpulli!​


_Master godtake:_ Zu lang, kann sich ja keine Sau merken. Hast du auch ne Kurzform?​


_Wookie:_ Celina`s Papa?​


_Master Nobbi:_ Perfekt es ist!​


_Celina`s Papa:_ ich dachte immer meine Rülpsähnlichen Grunzgeräusche wären schwer verständlich, aber der kleine Blödi-Master in Flaschengrün, den hält ja kein Gnarzjanischer Morlak aus!​


_Master godtake:_ Na, dann gehen wir mal in die Kneipe.....​


*Weiter in Episode II.....Seite 289..*​


----------



## derLordselbst (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Zur Cebit komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht, da ich bis Freitag im Urlaub bin und bis in die exotischen Gefilde von Bulgarien fliege...


----------



## killer89 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

 weiter so Master Nobbi! 

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

Year, Star Wars FTW.
Als alter SW Anhänger kann ich nur sagen:
"Ich freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf SW Episode 7, von einem der los zog um das Chaos zu erhalten."
Weiter so nobbi, bin gespannt, wann der erste pinke Ewo(k(ero)) auftaucht.


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode II: In der Kneipe*​ 

_Master Nobbi:_ Üble Gestalten hier sind...​


_Master godtake:_ Du stehst vorm Spiegel....​


_Master Nobbi:_ Dieser Hühne dort, ein brachialer Pilot er ist!​


_Caravan Kero:_ Muss ich den kennen?​


_Master godtake:_ Es ist Bahn Schienenbruch, Pilot, Plattfahrer und sehr guter Vortrinker!​


_Master Nobbi:_ Oh edler Schienebruch, euer Ruf euch vorausgeeilt er ist!​


_Bahn Schienebruch:_ (Denkt: Ein flaschengrüner Gartenzwerg...Der Größe nach bin ich da schon mal drübergefahren....)


Nun, ähh,danke! ich habe gerade keine Lok,ähhh, keine Aufträge, nur muss ich Klutten the Mod , einem Wurmähnlichen Moderatorwesen mit Neigung zu roten Knöpfen, noch einen ganzen Sack Mehlwürmer liefern...Wenn eure Entlohnung da ausreicht...Aber bedenkt, ich erfülle nur Aufträge, die definitiv illegal sind....​


_Caravan Kero:_ Davon können wir als Rebellen ausgehen!​


_Master godtake:_ Leise, da steht PCGH_Thilo, ein Kopfgeldjäger!​


_Master nobbi_: Schnell wir abhauen jetzt sollen!​


*Gleichzeitig, nur 3 Lichtjahre entfernt, Sternsystem Luxx, Beim Mc Space...*​


_"Prinzessin derLordselbst, schnell, die Hardwarezerstörer des Imperiums sind schon verdammt nahe!"_​


_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Ja, gleich, nur noch hier meine Dremeliden Programmieren! Komm, kleiner N-PC01, diese Nachricht speichern und du, K1ll3R 89 wirst ihm helfen...Seit wann hast du eigentlich dieses GoforGold-Tattoo???​


_N-PC01:_ Piieeeep...​


_K1ll3R 89:_ Langezogener Ton, CPU-Schaden???​


_Prinzessin derLordselbst_: Ups, Wakü etwas undicht...​


*Zurück in der Kneipe...*​


_Master Nobbi:_ Einig wir uns sind! Auf zum Schiff "Rasender Fail"!​


*Im Schiff Rasender Fail:*​


_Bahn Schienebruch:_ Tolles Schiff, hatte ich erst letzte Woche in Zahlung gegeben....Der Verkäufer hat mir allerdings nur neue Scheibenwischer dafür gegeben....wenn ich den erwische...​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ *Pfiff, Flöt, Pfeiff* Darf ich mir diesen mein Gesicht komplett verdeckenden Helm aufsetzten und etwas trainieren?​


_Master godtake:_ Natürlich, damit kannst du hier mit diesen Licht-Pin-Removern trainieren! Möge der Sleeve mit dir sein!​


*Fortsetzung folgt! Weiter unten, Post 2887*​


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Raumschiff NobLorRos, Folge 1 Seite 157*

  
Hammerstory, immer weiter so, solltest Drehbuchautor werden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nobbiiiiiiiiii

Zu viel Kaffee ???

Du hättest doch die Farbmuster zu der Zigarette nehmen sollen...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode III: Zwischenstop auf dem Sandplaneten Plexidin*​ 

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Wir werden verfolgt, scheinen imperiale Byte-Fighter zu sein!​


_Caravan Kero:_ Loss, Caravan Rosstaeuscher, an die Geschütze!​


_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Los Celina`s Papa, zeigen wir denen mal, was wir noch für Überraschungen auf Lager haben! Bereit machen zum Sprung durch die Lichtmauer!​


Klirr!​


_Master Godtake:_ Ich dachte immer, die Lichtmauer wäre nur so ein Ausdruck, aber das hier überall Kaltlichtkathoden hängen....​


_Unnützer, austauschbarer Pilot eines Byte-Fighters:_ Sie sind durch die Lichtmauer entkommen!​


_Der Imperator:_ Wegen Dir habe ich meine Antifaltencreme verschüttet. Was hälst du von recht langanhaltender, ziemlich tötlicher Atemnot?​


_Unnützer, austauschbarer Pilot eines Byte-Fighters:_ Argh, gargel, elendig verreck.....​


_Master Nobbi:_ Dort ein Planet ist und wir landen können dort!​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Kopfschmerzen ich krieg wenn nicht den Hals ihm einer dreht herum....​


*Master Nobbi führt nun sein Sleeve vor, indem er Celina`s Papa mit der Luke des Frachtraums den Hintern versohlt.....*​


_Rasender Fail:_ Luke, ich bin dein Vater....​


_Alle Rebellen:_ HÄÄÄHHH??? Das kommt doch irgendwie später und etwas anders?​


*Nach der Landung auf Plexidin:*​


_Master Nobbi:_ Dort, im Sand etwas steckt!​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Bald in deinem Hals etwas steckt....​


*Und wieder wird die gute Luke hervorgezogen....*​


_Master godtake:_ Es sind Dremeliden!​


_K1ll3R 89:_ Wir sind gerettet! Wir dachten schon, die Sandleute hätten uns gefunden!​


_N-PC01:_ Piep düddeldüü Blue Screen....​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Sandleute???​


_Master godtake:_ Eigentlich Tussi-Banditen, allerdings stehen sie nicht zu ihrer eher femininen Ader und bevorzugen Sandleute!​


_Caravan Kero:_ Bei diesem Dremeliden hier klemmt etwas, nur etwas nachbiegen.....​


*N-PC 01 spielt eine YouTube-Space-Edition-Videobotschaft ab,auf der die liebreizende Prinzessin derLordselbst spricht:*​


_Prinzessin derLordselbst_: "Helft mir, MorykauftbeiObi, Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung!"​


_Master godtake:_ Morykauftbeiobi? Hier? Ich dachte, der wäre tot....​


Master Nobbi: Und ein großer Blödi-Schrauber er ist!​


_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Und ich dachte schon, alle entlaufenen Irren wären schon hier.....​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Wie kommen die Dremeliden denn eigentlich hierher?​


_Master godtake:_ Ganz einfach, hier diese DVD in N-PC01 einlegen und anschauen. Der Autor hat einfach wild die Ideen abgekupfert und glaubt, es weiss eh jeder wie die Dremeliden hierher kamen und....​


*Der Autor präsentiert nun seinen Sleeve und nimmt die Luke des Frachtraums um damit Master godtake den.......*​


_Master Nobbi:_ Wir da lang gehen und bei Freund um Quartier für Nacht bitten. Ist Familie Childwalker und ich will Hallo sagen zu Malkav Childwalker. Der Sleeve ist stark bei diesem Jungen....​


*Fortsetzung folgt....auf Seite 290, Post 2892...*​


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

  einfach nur herrlich deine Geschichten, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl,
das da jemand zu viel Zeit hat. 
Musst du denn nicht kapu... äh, ich meine fertig modden?


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Was glaubst du, durch was ich meine Modding-Idden bekomme?

Meine Arbeit besteht im Moment daraus, zu warten, was meine Jungs so treiben und die haben jetzt Schule. Und wenn es gut läuft, habe ich etwas zeit für solchen Blöds....Literarischen Anspruch...


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Denkanstöße durch kleine Schläge mit der Frachtluke an den Hintekopf? 
Lichtschwert im Poppes, damit weiter oben ein Licht auf geht? 
Mach weiter so, dann hat mein Leben wieder einen Sinn.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh weia, und jetzt gibts noch 5 weitere Episoden  Irgendwie erinnert mich das an "Family Guy - Blue Harvest (Star Wars Verarsche)" ^^ YouTube - Family Guy Presents Blue Harvest: 'Darth Doody' Clip


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode IV: Auf der Baustelle des LC Power TodesLüfters...*​ 

_Irgendein imperialer General, der nicht mehr lange lebt:_ Darth Asus, es ist uns eine Ehre, dass ihr uns auf der Baustelle besucht!​


_Darth Asus:_ Und es ist auch gut so, da ich dem Imperator berichten muss, wie unfähig es hier zugeht. Und dann nehmt ihr nur NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter und die Kantine ist nicht fertig... Hmmm, was haltet ihr von langanhaltender ziemlich tötlicher Atemnot?​


_Irgendein imperialer General, der gerade von uns geht:_ Argh, gargel, elendig verreck...​


_Darth Asus:_ Heh, Sie, unnützer Offizier mit niedrigem Rang! Sie übernehmen die Baustelle sofort, ich befördere Sie zum General, Sie erhalten eine Pension und Schichtzulage! Und natürlich übernehmen Sie die Verantwortung für die planmässige Inbetriebnahme des Todeslüfters! Wie sie das anstellen, können sie dem Imperator persönlich mitteilen, wenn er uns besucht. Der Todeslüfter ist nämlich mein Geschenk zu seinem 250 Jährigen Diktatorenjubiläum!​


_Irgendein imperialer General, der nicht mehr lange lebt:_ Der Imperator kommt hierher? Wir verdoppeln unsere Bemühungen!​


_Darth Asus:_ Also, ich finde, zwei Stunden am Tag ist doch etwas wenig...​


_Irgendein imperialer General, der nicht mehr lange lebt:_ Ähhhm, und ne 35 Stunden Woche bei vollem Lohnausgleich?​


_Darth Asus:_ Oh Mann....Was halten Sie von ziemlich langanhaltender......​


*21 "Beförderungen zu Generälen" später:*​


_Absolut unwichtiger Kleindarsteller in seiner ersten Sprechrolle und imperialer Uniform:_ Der Imperator ist gelandet!​


_Der Imperator:_ Darth Asus! Wie gehts, was macht das Asthma?​


_Darth Asus:_ Mein Imperator, die Bauarbeiten verlaufen etwas schleppend, aber General 22 hier scheint nun verstanden zu haben, wie ich die Innenarchitektur angepasst haben möchte!​


_Der Imperator:_ Dieser Flickenteppich in Generalsuniformenoptik gefällt mir schon sehr gut, man läuft auch schön weich drauf! Wo haben sie den her? Könnte ich so einen für meinen SuperDuper Sternenzerstörer bekommen?​


_Darth Asus:_ Ähhh, habe ich selbst gemacht und natürlich mache ich ihnen so einen für ihre kleine Yacht... Darth Asus an Besatzung: Ich brauche 21 freiwillige Generäle....​


*Fortsetzung folgt...im Post 2895, runterscrollen Du musst!*​


----------



## godtake (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ähm...nun gut.
Käptn: hiermit sind sie von allen weiteren Arbeiten am N-PC01 entbunden - wenn sie bitte fürderhin nur noch NobLorRos- Geschichten schreiben würden, ich übernehme das Standpauken austeilen und Hintern versohlen....uiui...Mr. Käptn...in echt wirkt der Schaden den Du hast gar nicht so groß wie hier....(ich muss mal noch an meiner Fähigkeit Menschen einzuschätzen reflektieren *g*)

Mehr
Mehr 
Mehr

Apropos: Wie wärs mit einem Noblorros Hörspiel? Das gibts dann auf CD mit 0,66 Folgen zum PC, die restlichen 0,33 Folgen kann man kostengünstig bei Apfel laden und die restlichen 0,01 Folgen zum doppelten Preis bei Saturn?


----------



## Kaspar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

also erst mal sehr geil geschrieben käptn ! 

und wenn irgend wer lange weile hat und mir mal ne liste der raumschiff noblorros folgen per pn schickt (selber zu faul alle raus zu suchen) würde ich das ganze optisch aufgewertet als pdf datei an alle interessenten per mail schicken.
ist das nen angebot ?


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode V: Die Prinzessin auf dem Lüfter*​ 


*Mittlerweile ist ein imperiales Sternen-Moped am Todeslüfter angekommen. An Bord eine prominente Gefangene: Prinzessin derLordselbst...*

_Darth Asus:_ Prinzessin, ich freue mich, dass sie meiner Einladung gefolgt sind.

_Prinzessin der Lordselbst:_ Darth Asus, Ihr rosa Raumanzug beeindruckt mich überhaupt nicht. 

_Darth Asus:_ Wo haben sie die Baupläne vom Todeslüfter?

_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Die sind mit meinen Treuen DHLianern schon auf dem Weg zu den Rebellen, damit sie dieses Ding hier niemals fertigstellen können.

_Der Imperator:_ Ah, Lord Asus, danke für den schönen Teppich. Kriege ich noch einen für mein Schlafzimmer, nur wenn es Ihnen keine Umstände macht? Ah, Prinzessin...Wieso niemals fertig? Fehlt doch nur noch die Aussentapete im Blümchenmuster...

_Prinzessin derLordselbst_: Das glaube ich nicht!

_Darth Asus: _Hey, Soldat mit Helm, der aussieht wie eine schwarz lackierte, umgedrehte Kloschüssel! Drück mal den roten Knopf!

_Soldat mit Helm der aussieht wie eine schwarz lackierte umgedrehte Kloschüssel:_ Jawoll! *drück* (und verschwindet auf unerklärliche Weise.....)

_Darth Asus:_ Lieber Autor, bitte bringen Sie keine Nebendarsteller aus anderen Posts mehr hier unter, sonst vermischen wir zuviele Einträge...

_Der Imperator:_ Oh, da draussen fliegt ein Mann vorbei mit einem schwarz lackierten Helm, der aussieht....

_Darth Asus:_ Ähh, ja...Er testet nur die Freiflugeigenschaften der neuen Anzüge. Und nun feuert endlich mal den Lüfter auf den Planeten Alterhahn!
Und bitte 21 Generäle zu mir....

*Der Todeslüfter feuert gebündelte, sich verknotende, Schleifen bildende und wieder sich bündelnde Lichtstrahlen ab....*

_Bahn Schienenbruch: _was seht ihr alle auf einmal so grün aus und Master Nobbi, ihr seid noch grüner als sonst....

_Master godtake:_ Eine unglaubliche Erschütterung des Sleeves...Mindestens zwei Menschen haben mindestens Blähungen...

_Celina`s Papa:_ Da! Tussi-Banditen!

_Caravan Kero:_ Und Master Nobbi sitzt auf dem Klo, na toll. Ups wir sind umstellt!

_Master godtake:_ Sie laufen auf einmal davon? Da, vor dem Typen mit dem lächerlichen Kapuzenshirt und dem Zwerg mit dem Pottschnitt!

_Ben KeinObi: _Moin! Das ist Malkav Childwalker. Ich habe ihn als Carav.. als Lehrling aufgenommen, nachdem das Imperium sein Haus inkl. Familie für eine Weltraumumgehungsstraße entfernt hat. Er hatte glücklicherweise eine Shuttlepanne auf der A 1 .....

_Master godtake:_ Mann, du bist doch MorykauftbeimObi, ich bin Master godtake!

_MorykauftbeimObi:_ Master godtake....ich dachte, die Blödi-Schrauber wären alle von Darth Asus vernichtet worden...

_Master godtake:_ Ne, einige von uns hatten Glück, da wir eine Butterfahrt gewonnen hatten und durch die vielen Verkaufsveranstaltungen für Heizdecken und Salben gegen Weltraumherpes dem Gemetzel entgangen sind. Nun sind wir bei der Neustrukturierung unseres Ordens und sammeln alle arbeitslosen Blödi-Schrauber ein.
und nebenbei bilden wir Caravans aus.

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Blödi-Schrauber, so richtig mit Licht-Pin-Removern? Kann ich da mitmachen und Caravan werden?

_MorykauftbeimObi:_ Bist du doch schon, oder was glaubst du, warum du diese dämlichen Arbeiten machen musstest, wie auf Händen laufen, während ich mit einem Konzertflügel auf deinen Füssen stehe oder rechts auftragen und links polieren?

_Master Nobbi:_ Das aber Übung aus Karate Kid sie ist....

_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Wir haben ihre Dremeliden gefunden!

_MorykauftbeimObi:_ Dremeliden? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich welche gehabt habe.....Das sollten wir bei mir zuhause besprechen, ist diese heruntergekommene Imperiumssozialwohnung da hinten, ich beziehe ja nur Darth IV.....

*In der Bruchbude:*

_Malkav Childwalker:_ So, nun können wir mal nachsehen, was N-PC01 da für eine Nachricht hat...Ich habe seine undichte Stelle geflickt und den Medion-Lüfter entfernt.

_N-PC01:_ Trööt, Piep, Fiep Fiep..

_Caravan Kero:_ Definitiv ein Nvidia-Modell, Spulenfiepen einer GTX 399,3...

*Die komplette Botschaft:*

"Helft mir MorykauftbeimObi, Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung! Wenn ihr diese Nachricht seht, werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich schon verhaftet, gefoltert und zur Teilnahme bei einem Karaoke-Wettbewerb gezwungen worden sein! Im Anhang sind die Pläne vom Todeslüfter, der höchstwahrscheinlich meinen Heimatplaneten eingeäschert hat! Bitte befreien Sie mich! Meine Koordinaten sind: Alterhahn, 3. Mond links,Todeslüfterplatz 1, Imperium.Wenn sie mich befreien: Nur hübsche Männer, über 190 Groß, schlank in hautengen Uniformen......So, ich muss Schluss machen,meine Flatrate wird gerade gewaltsam unterbrochen....."

_Master Nobbi:_ Schlecht es ist, unmöglich es scheint...

_Master godtake:_ So schlimm sieht es doch gar nicht aus!

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Die Lage nicht, aber wir...keiner erfüllt die optischen Vorgaben des Rettungsteams!

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Aber die Prinzessin ist wunderschön!!!

_Master MorykauftbeimObi:_ Zusätzlich zur Ausbildung sollten wir hier auch über eine Brille nachdenken...

*Fortsetzung folgt! Runterscrollen du musst, Post 2898*


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

gnahaha  "...musste einer Weltraumumgehungsstraße weichen..."  

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxys...ja ja ^^


----------



## kero81 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hätten wir keinen Aufnahmestop würde ich Spartaner25 echt gerne einstellen!  



Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Mmmh, die Schlitze in den Blenden zerstören die harmonische Umgebung welche duch die farbige Umrandung mit weissen und grünen Streifen aufgebaut und illustriert wird. Dadurch wird das eher friedlich-sanfte bild auf ein technisch-kaltes niedergebracht durch welchen sich das Geasmtbild stört, auch störend finde ich das leere Lüfterloch welches vielleicht von einer tiefen inneren Leere zeugen könnte und so deinen Selenfrieden stören könnte.
> Aber sonst finde ich es gut
> Post Scriptum: Soll heisen, ich wäre dafür die schlitze zu verschliessen.


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ malkav Childwalker: Ich kann ja nicht nur eine Serie verunglimpfen
Hmm, bei diesem Teufelchen fällt mir noch kurz was ein...

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode VI: Die Befreiung (1)*​ 

_Master godtake:_ Nun, wenn wir uns verkleiden, könnte es aber klappen.​


_Malkav Childwalker:_ Wir können meinen Sandgleiter nehmen, um zum Rasenden Fail zu kommen, da wären wir schneller!​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Mit der Gurke?​


_Malkav Childwalker:_ Ist getunt, bequiet Klimaanlage, Pennermax Antrieb....


Ok, fahren wir!​


*Einige Seemeilen später in der Wüste:*​


_Caravan Kero:_ Da, eine Kontrolle von Sturmdeppen-Soldaten!​


_Sturmdeppen-Soldat_: Ihre Papiere bitte!​


_MorykauftbeimObi_: Ihr wollt seine Papiere nicht sehen!​


_Sturmdeppen-Soldat:_ Wir wollen seine Papiere nicht sehen!​


_MorykauftbeimObi:_ Ihr wollt seine Unterwäsche sehen!​


_Sturmdeppen-Soldat:_ Wir wollen seine Unterwäsche sehen! Und das er für uns tanzt!​


_MorykauftbeimObi:_ Hmm, nicht gesagt,aber nicht schlecht! Los, Malkav! Ausziehen und tanzen!​


*Nach 15 minuten Lambada mit den Sturmdeppen-Soldaten:*​


_Sturmdeppen-Soldat:_ Ihr könnt weiterfahren. Hier ist meine Nummer, ruf mich mal an, habe nächste Woche Urlaub und.....​


_Malkav Childwalker:_ Was war das denn?​


_MorykauftbeimObi:_ Das war abzusehen, der Typ arbeitet als Türsteher in der Blue Oyster-Bar und.....​


_Master godtake:_ Ihr kennt die Blue Oyster Bar?​


_MorykauftbeimObi:_ Ähhh, nun ja, die Zeiten sind hart und ich hatte einen 1 Imperiumsdollar-Job dort und.....​


_Master Nobbi:_ Nichts sagen du musst​


_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Ich glaube, es ist nicht die Wüste, warum es hier so warm ist. Aber wer ein Pink-Metallic-Schiff fliegt....​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Aber vorher gehörte es doch dir.....​


_Bahn Schienenbruch_: Ähhh, Themawechsel! Wie ist eigentlich der Plan für die Befreiung?​


_Master godtake:_ Wir bauen ein hölzernes Pferd zu Ehren des Imperators und.....​


*Master Nobbi nimmt wie von Zauberhand aus seiner Tasche die Frachtraumluke und versohlt Master godtake....*​


_Master Nobbi:_ Verkleiden wir uns müssen, um zu gelangen in Todeslüfter. Dort wir haben grosses Problem: Darth Asus einen Caravan er hat: Halts Maul sein Name ist! Und Sternenmoped kapern wir müssen....​


*Fortsetzung folgt...Seite 291, Post 2909...*​


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So, ich muss euch den absoluten Fail zeigen 

Unsere Klospülung ging kaputt. Der Haken am Taster zum "Wasser lassen" war gebrochen, also hab ich ihn "repariert"  Aber seht selbst. 

In bester NobLorRos Manier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Deswegen gab es in letzter Zeit so wenige Fails, gib´s zu, das ist der Fernmoddingknopf.


----------



## Kaspar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

man malkav du solltest doch keine bilder vom kaputten fernmodding knopf hochladen ....

jetzt sind wir aufgeflogen egal...

zum ausgleich essen wir jetzt alle fleißig und drücken mit gebalter noblorros power inner stunde den fernmodding knopf...


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und ich hab gedacht ihr erratet das nicht  Ja, ok, es ist der Fernmodding Knopf. Jetzt ist es raus. Sorry Nobbi. 

Aber ich habe schon längst einen neuen gekauft mit mehr Power


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich weiß, deswegen geht mein Telefon nicht. 
Habe heute Telefon und DSL kpl umgestellt, DSL rennt jetzt wie Sau, nur das Telefon ist tot. 
Habt ihr etwa auch schon Beziehungen zum rosa Riesen geknüpft? Reicht euch DHL nicht? 
Na, was soll´s, solange DSL läuft, habe ich keine Probleme.
Wer braucht schon Telefon.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

T-Offline ist schon sehr lange bei uns Stammkunde  Vodafone (ehemals Arcor) gehört zum Teil auch schon dazu


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Februar 2010)

*Telefon*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Telefon.



beispielsweise die Älteren unter uns, die mit ICQ, Skype und so nicht so viel am Hut haben......
Wie Nobbi, Rossi, GT, CP, Ich.......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

OK, das ist ein Argument,
die Krankheiten, die du da aufzählst kenne ich alle Gott sei dank noch nicht. 
(Ich meinte ICQ, Skype....., nicht die Herren am Auslöser.) 

Na, mal sehen, ob sich T-Offline morgen meldet.


----------



## godtake (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Herrschaften, 

wir haben es geschafft, wieder hat sich ein Produkt hervor getan und sich unser Zertifikat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verdient.

Mehr dazu findet ihr hier *schleichwerbung mach*:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rgebnisse-sind-da-test-ist-abgeschlossen.html

Grüße and so long, 

das godtakechen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Guten Morgen!

na, so ganz bin ich den modernen Errungenschaften auch nicht abgetan: E-Mail (und deren Verwandte: PN) und Sms nutze ich auch vor allem 'dank' des Schichtdienstes: da brauchen nicht beide Teilnehmer gleichzeitig da sein.

GT: mal sehen, ob ich auch mal 'nen Lesertest mache....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode VI: Die Befreiung (2)*​ 

*Am Weltraumhafen Hamburgia auf dem Planeten Plexidin:*​


_Master godtake:_ Ein geeignetes Sternenmoped mit gültigem imperialem Code, Imperiale Uniformen und motivierte Mitarbeiter, es müsste klappen...​


_Caravan Kero:_ Genau, Master MacGyver, ähh, godtake. Wir sollten uns trennen und uns mal umschauen!​


_Master godtake:_ So machen wir es! Allerdings haben wir ein Problem noch vergessen!​


_Master Nobbi:_ Welches übersehen wir haben?​


_Master godtake:_ Na dich, du grüner Zwerg! Wie kriegen wir dich unbemerkt auf den Todeslüfter????​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Ich habe die Lösung, lasst mich nur machen! Auf Plexidin ist doch gerade Karneval und.....​


*30 Minuten später:*​


Caravan Rosstaeuscher: Hier, zieht das an!​


_Master Nobbi:_ Nicht euer Ernst es ist, zuviel geraucht ihr habt, ich nicht will....mhhm würg *geknebelt und gefesselt werd*, *in ein Kostüm gezwängt wird*​


_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Menschenunwürdig es ist​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Und kann es denn auch seinen Text? Immerhin hat Caravan Rosstaeuscher die Sprachbegabung mit eingeplant...​


_Master Nobbi (kostümiert):_ Meinen Text ich kann: "Telefonieren nach Haus....."​


_Master MorykauftbeimObi:_ Perfekt, gut ihn haben wir verkleidet, was kommt nun?​


_Caravan Kero:_ Malkav Childwalker und ich haben ein Sternenmoped gekapert, einen Uniformentransporter, der Uniformen für die Party zu Ehren des Imperators liefern soll. Hier ist der Schlüssel!​


_Master godtake:_ Zu schön um wahr zu sein. Los an Bord, umziehen können wir uns unterwegs!​


*Nach einer Stunde Flug:*​


_Master MorykauftbeimObi:_ Nun sollten wir uns aber umziehen, wir kommen in einer Stunde an!​


*Die Ernüchterung:*​


_Master godtake:_ Na toll, das sind die Uniformen der Kapelle!​


_Caravan Kero:_ Und wo ist das Problem?​


*Master godtake führt nun seinen Sleeve vor, indem er mit einer Luke des Frachtraumes Kero....*​


_Master godtake:_ Grmpf, wir haben nur zwei Sterndeppen-Uniformen, eine für 2 m Größe und eine für 1,50 m Größe...​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Und die anderen?​


_Master godtake: _Alle umziehen, erst die Kapelle, wenn was übrig bleibt, dann die Sterndeppenuniformen!​


*Nach 30 Minuten:*​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Hinstellen,ich muss Bilder für Autogrammkarten machen!​


*KLICK*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle:Village People ?? ? ? Last.fm ???????????????​


_Master Nobbi:_ Hihi, lustig es ist!​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Nun kommst du dran, lächeln.....​


*KLICK*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: Dokumentation: Auf der Suche nach außerirdischem Leben - Nachrichten Fernsehen - WELT ONLINE​


*Fortsetzung folgt.....auf Seite 292, Post 2915*​


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

omfg Nobbi. Du solltest aufhören Tavor als Lutschpastillen zu verwenden. Das ist nicht gut


----------



## Morytox (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

is doch einfach nur geil xD *wegschmeiß* wir sollten alles mal sammeln und an irgend nen sender schicken .. bei den ganzen parodiefilmen die wir deutschen rausbringen (dank an bully) sollt es ein leichtes sein das hier verfilmen zu lassen xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hahahahahahah....

Nobbiiiiiiiiii....

Der 400% Kaffe ist ab sofort gestrichen.....

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

wolle droge kaufen??

dein kaffee ist echt zu stark. und gegen deinen becher dürfte mein 750ml tässchen fast wie ein Fingerhut aussehen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

 Ich komm gerade von der Arbeit, bin um 2.30 Uhr aufgestandenund hatte bis eben vor mich noch ne Runde auf's Ohr zu hauen, aber jetzt hab ich Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen und bin hellwach...


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode VI: Die Befreiung (3)*​ 

*Kurz vor dem Todeslüfter:*​


_Master Nobbi:_ Telefonieren nach haus...​


_Master godtake:_ Na toll, nun haben wir noch keinen Sturmdeppen-Soldaten...​


Caravan Rosstaeuscher: Doch, oder wie sollen wir unseren Wookie tarnen? Eine Uniform ist doch für 2m-Typen...​


_Celina`s Papa_: Ich bin aber 2,10 m groß...​


_Caravan Kero:_ Für die Zeit der Befreiung wird es schon gehen, komm her...​


*Aua, Streck, quetsch, SCHMERZ...*​


_Caravan Kero_: So, passt doch gut...​


_Master godtake: _Celina`s Papa? Celina`s Papa!!!! Mist, Los, Helm öffnen! Ich habs geahnt, falsch herum!​


*Aua, Streck,quetsch, SCHMERZ*​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Danke, nun kann ich etwas atmen...​


_Ehemaliger GZSZ-Darsteller in Sturmdeppen-Uniform:_ Hier ist der Todeslüfter, identifizieren Sie sich!​


_Caravan Kero:_ Jetzt wird sich zeigen, was unser Plan Wert ist...​


_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Hier ist das Sternenmoped Delirium! Wir liefern die Kapelle und das Catering für die Party des Imperators!​


_Nur dreimal zu sehender Offizier auf dem Todeslüfter:_ Was gibt es, Soldat?​


_Ehemaliger GZSZ-Darsteller in Sturmdeppen-Uniform:_ Sternenmoped Delirium, hat die Kapelle an Bord.​


_Nur dreimal zu sehender Offizier auf dem Todeslüfter:_ Ist der Code in Ordnung?​


_Ehemaliger GZSZ-Darsteller in Sturmdeppen-Uniform:_ Es ist ein älterer Code, aber er ist in Ordnung!​


_Nur dreimal zu sehender Offizier auf dem Todeslüfter:_ Gut kann passieren. Ich muss jetzt zu Darth Asus. Es geht um meine Beförderung und zur Besprechung der neuen Auslegeware im Bad des Imperators!​


_Darth Asus:_ Hmmm, ich habe ein Fusspilzähnliches Jucken am ganzen Körper, das kann nur eines bedeuten...Halts Maul!​


_Halts Maul:_ Ich hab doch gar nichts gesagt!​


_Darth Asus:_ Ich habe dich ja auch nur gerufen!​


_Halts Maul:_ Ihr habt mich beleidigt!​


_Darth Asus:_ Ich habe mir deinen Namen nicht ausgesucht, da musst du dich bei deinem Vater beschweren, wie hieß er doch gleich?...​


_Halts Maul:_ Groß Maul!​


_Darth Asus:_ Du mickriger kleiner Caravan, nun kannst du aber was erleben!!!​


*Darth Asus führt seinen Sleeve vor, indem er mit einer Luke Halts Mauls....*​


_Der Imperator:_ Ist meine Lieblingskapelle schon da?​


_Darth Asus:_ Ähh, ja mein Gebieter, landet gerade!​


_Der Imperator:_ Hier eine Liste meiner Wunschlieder. Ich möchte diese sofort auf dem Landedeck präsentiert bekommen!​


*Auf dem Landedeck:*​


_Sturmdeppensoldat, Dienstgrad: zukünftige Auslegeware:_ Und hier, mein Imperator sind sie: Die Modding People!!!​


_Master Nobbi:_ Telefonieren nach haus!​


_Master godtake:_ Psst, Ruhe, Master Nobbi! Mann, die halbe Armee und noch der Imperator und da, Darth Asus...Und er trägt ein T-Shirt mit Typen drauf, die aussehen, wie wir! Dann mal los!​


*Unsere Helden geben alles: Die absoluten Superhits: Im-Pe-Ri-Um, In the Sturmtruppe, Go Fest und als Zugabe: Macho Man!!!* *Der Imperator ist begeistert!*​


_Der Imperator:_ Wundervoll, Ihr wart noch nie so gut! Damit dieser Moment unvergesslich wird, habe ich folgendes beschlossen: Ich werde euch morgen früh hinrichten lassen! Damit ihr diesen Auftritt nie wiederholen könnt! Wache, abführen, in den V.I.P.-Gefangenentrakt, neben die Prinzessin!​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Ähh, jawoll, los, vorwärts mit euch banausen...ähh, Künstlern!​


Darth Asus: Und was ist mit dem kleinen Kerl da mit dem Leuchtfinger?​


_Der Imperator:_ Das ist mein bestellter Fachmann für die Kommunikation,er soll ein neues Telefon bauen!​


_Master Nobbi_: Telefonieren nach haus!​


_Darth Asus:_ Gut, kleiner, ab in die Telefonzentrale und fass bloss die Türverriegelungen des Gefangenentrakts nicht an!​


_Master Nobbi:_ Telefonieren nach haus!​


_Master godtake (Bauarbeiter):_ Habt ihr das gehört? Perfekt! Sie bringen uns schon von selbst zur Prinzessin, Master Nobbi kann uns befreien und der Rest ist nur noch ein kinderspiel!​


_Caravan Kero (Indianer)_: Was ist der Rest?​


_Master godtake (Bauarbeiter):_ Nun, Nur noch den Weg frei schiessen, mit der Prinzessin über Abgründe schwingen, in der Müllsortieranlage irgendwelche Riesenviecher zur Strecke bringen, ein Duell mit Halts Maul, Die Verriegelungen der Weltraummoped-Halterung knacken, entkommen ohne abgeschossen zu werden und das Sabbern von Malkav Childwalker abstellen bei Gedanken an die Prinzessin! Ein Kinderspiel!​



*Fortsetzung folgt....auf Seite 295, Post 2946...*​


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Herrlich, du steigerst dich von mal zu mal. 
Bin gespannt, wie die Flucht der Helden abläuft.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

wie bei uns auch: chaotisch!


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Indianer? Hm, na gut, bin ich jetzt ein Indianer... 

* OMFG DHL was here *​
Gerade eben hat mir DHL mein neues Netzteil gebracht UND drei,äääähm ich glaub es waren mal, Pakete für unseren Nachbar. Der wird sich bestimmt freuen...


----------



## Morytox (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

bin bald weiter mit meinem Tagebuch homeserver! nur so info ^^ komm bald nen paar nette pics ! wer noch einen einzelnen Gig DDR2 Ram hat: bitte bitte melden !


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

kero: ich hätt' die Dinger so nicht angenommen - wer zahlt, wenn der Inhalt im Eimer ist?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Morytox (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

den gendanken hab ich auch .. letztendlich muss man ja bei der annahme auf eventuelle schäden achten ansonsten das ding zurückgehn lassen ... und was jetzt ? die dinger sind ja an/abgenommen


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Fast hät ich Kero geglaubt...aber nur fast


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da sind nur Poster drin, haben schon nachgeguckt, ist alles heile.


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wann gibt es eigentlich NobLorRos-Fanartikel?


----------



## Kaspar (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

wenn wir die weltherrschaft an uns gerissen haben dann sind die aber pflicht !


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mr. K3ro hat eine neue Freundin! 

PCGH am Mittag: Designer-Maus G-Point macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre - Bildergalerie - 2010/02/gspotmouse04.jpg


----------



## Kaspar (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

jop aber mal ganz ehrlich ich find die hässlich...


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jetzt hab ich Angst...


----------



## Milkyway (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh mein Gott  Kein Kommentar..


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!

Einfach nur geil. xDDD

Und mit der oben genannten Maus sollen Computer gesteuert werden. xDDD


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hehe, das is auch nicht schlecht: http://funblog.lachnet.de/files/ebaybewertung.jpg


----------



## killer89 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

 was ne geile Maus 

Wer bitte kauft sich sowas?

MfG

edit: @K3R0: öhm ja... ok, ICH WILL AUCH


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hehe, das is auch nicht schlecht: http://funblog.lachnet.de/files/ebaybewertung.jpg


Ah zu Geil


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hehe, das is auch nicht schlecht: http://funblog.lachnet.de/files/ebaybewertung.jpg






Ich kann nicht mehr.....

Wie Geil ist das denn.....

Mfg


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wetten das war dein Bewertungskasten


----------



## ernie (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

will mich dann auch mal hier beim verein bewerben 
meine qualis:​
Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
    hab meinen AGB 3 mal abgedichtet 
Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
    hab schon vor vorfreude mal n lüfter zerlegt 
Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
    nicht nur mit dem 
Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
    wozu gibts denn feilen  
Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
    is mein 3.ter name  mein schreibtisch / werkplatz / zimmer /... sieht danach aus 
Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
    aber siggi 

könnt gerne in meine tagebuch gucken 
bald kommen auch noch self-made-wasserkühler und sonst noch so bekloppte moddingaktionen 

hoffe auf aufnahme in eurem club


----------



## godtake (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hey Kinders, 

ich hab da was für euch, über das ich grad gestolpert bin:
Der Versuch meinem Wohnzimmer- PC ein neues Mainboard zu verpassen endete gerade damit:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Toll, oder?


----------



## Kaspar (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

100 Punkte Godtake

und der bewertungskasten ist auch kool


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!
Sorry ernie: wir haben gerade Aufnahmestop!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ernie (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

kein ding schienenbruch 
falls mal wieder eintritt gewünscht wird melde ich mich einfach wieder 
ich denke mal qualis waren nit allzu schlecht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



thrian schrieb:


> Wetten das war dein Bewertungskasten




Es gibt doch immer wieder Leute, die haben eine seltene Art um Schläge zu betteln....

Soooo...

In meinem Tagebuch geht es mit den (Fail) Test der HD 5770 Crossfire weiter....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*Bewerbungen .... Uuups*

Hi!

Uuups - meine sind ja auch noch nicht da - mal nachreichen.....



 Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
Meine Hände sind Baugleich: alle drei links - und ungeschickt....
 
Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
Die kommt gar nicht erst hier an!
Und wenn, dann so:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


 Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
kommt 'stockbesoffen' von daher? - 
ich nehm' den immer zum Hauen....
 


 Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
 die Dreckschicht geht von meiner Brille nur mit 'nem Presslufthammer wieder 'runter....
 


 Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
ein Genie beherrscht das Chaos....
 


 Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
klar - nach 10 Jahren S-Bahn-Berlin GmbH
 
 

Denke mal, das reicht....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich finde wir sollten hier mal mitmachen! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/35482-game-licht-licht-aus.html


----------



## Morytox (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Könnt ma kurz in mein Aktuelles TB (homeserver) schaun und mir nen tip zur aktuellen Frage geben ? am besten bis 16:00 ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Soooooooooo.....

Update in meinem Tagebuch...

Die ersten (Fail) Benchmarks sind online....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So, weil ich einen echt guten Tag hatte,einen neue Folge:

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*​ 
*Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*​ 
*Episode VI: Die Befreiung (4)*​ 

*Im Zellenblock:*​



_Master godtake:_ Psst, Celina`s Papa?​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Jau! Noch sind die Türen zu, keine Ahnung, was Master Nobbi macht...Ihr könnt ja mal mit Klopfzeichen nachfragen, wie es der Prinzessin geht!​


Master godtake: Kannst Du nicht nachsehen?​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Sie hat das Sichtfenster zugehängt und draussen steht "Bitte nicht stören" und eine Aufforderung, dass der Zimmerservice kommen soll!!!!​


_Malkav Childwalker_: Ich klopf mal.......Klopf_Klopfklopfklopf_Klopf...​


_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Klopf_Klopf_Klopfklopfklopfklopf...​


_Master godtake:_ Was sagt sie?​


_Malkav Childwalker:_ Sie ist 1,49 groß, hat 90-60-90 und liebt Malen, Freunde treffen und sammelt Barbies.....​


_Master godtake:_ Sie ist kleiner als Du????​


*In der Telefonzentrale:*​


_Master Nobbi:_ Telefonieren nach haus! Was stehen da? Licht kommen raus...Hmm, Stinktierdrüsen in Stinkmorchelsauce....Und da weiter hinten (mampf) was das sein? (Mampf)...​


_Unwichtiger Sterndeppen-Soldat:_ Wer hat denn schon wieder den Kühlschrank aufgelassen? *KLONK*​


_Master Nobbi:_ Ähhh, Hallo? Warum aus ist das Licht? Ähhh, hallo? Ich hier raus will!​


_Celina`s Papa:_ Mann, jetzt wird es heiss hier unterm Helm, nur mal kurz herunternehmen....​


_Master godtake:_ Hmmm, verdächtig, es dauert einfach viel zu lange...ähh, Celina`s Papa?????? Was ist los?​


*KLONK! ZELLENTÜRAUFCELINASPAPAREINZELLENTÜRZU*​


_Celina`Papa:_ Ähh, hallo, Jungs, ähhhhh......​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Na toll, wieso hast du den Helm abgenommen? Das Imperium hat keine Wookies...​


Celina`s Papa: Ähhh, nun ja, mir war warm und....​


*Master godtake führt nun seinen Sleeve vor, indem er mit einer zufällig in der Zelle herumliegenden Luke Celina`s Papa....*​


_K1ll3R 89:_ N-PC01, da stimmt was nicht...Es dauert so lange, los, lass uns mal nachsehen!​


_N-PC01:_ Tröööt Düdeldüü *furz* Blue Screen​


_Sturmdeppensoldat:_ He, Dremeliden, wo solls denn hingehen?​


_K1ll3r 89:_ Ähh, ich bin Protokolldremelid und beherrsche alle 8 Millionen Error-Codes von Windows, der kleine Fussabtreter ist mein Assistent. Wir sind auf dem Weg zur Telefonzentrale, leider hat der kleine Kerl ein Medion-Navigationssystem und führt uns im Kreis herum!​


_Sturmdeppensoldat:_ Oh Mann, das kenne ich...Ich bringe euch hin!​


*In der Telefonzentrale:*​


_Halts Maul_: Mann, dieser Asus, ich brauche erst mal einen doppelten, harten, trockenen, eiskalten.....Prosecco! Ähhh, was machst du da im Kühlschrank????​


_Master Nobbi:_ Telefonieren nach haus?​


_Halts Maul:_ Moment, ich spüre.....SLEEVE!!!! Du bist ein Blödi Schrauber! Und bald noch einen Kopf kleiner!!!!​


_Master Nobbi:_ Mist, Kostüm nicht gehen auf, an meinen Licht-Pin-Remover ich nicht ran komme....​


_Halts Maul:_ Dein letztes Stündlein hat geschlagen! (Und fährt den Doppel-Licht-Pin-Remover inkl. Molex-Pin-Remover aus)​


*Master Nobbi, immer noch in der Lage, Sleeve anzuwenden, springt wie ein Gummiball herum, um Halts Mauls Schlägen auszuweichen.....*​


_K1ll3R 89:_ Oh, Master Nobbi, welch Freude, Ihr lebt! Schau, N-PC01, wie geschickt er diesen tötlichen Schlägen ausweicht....​


_Master Nobbi:_ Blöde Bechbüchse du bist, N-PC 01 Türen von Zellen öffnen muss!​


_K1ll3R 89:_ Das ist aber nicht nett, nur weil ich ein Dremelide bin, heisst es nicht dass Sie alles mit mir machen können und...​


*Master Nobbi, immerhin Blödi-Großmeister, demonstriert K1ll3r 89 seinen Sleeve, indem er ihn mit dem Kühlschrank....*​


_Halts Maul:_ Hey, Kleiner, was machst du da???​


_N-PC01:_ Düdeldum TRÖÖT!​


*Im Zellenblock:*​


_Caravan Kero:_ Die Türen gehen auf! Nichts wie weg! Kommen sie Prinzessin!​


_Master godtake:_ Da, Sturmdeppen-Soldaten! Wir müssen den anderen Weg nehmen!​


_Caravan Rosstaeuscher: _Welchen?​


_Master godtake:_ Da, durchs Todeslüfter-Einkaufszentrum!!​


*Im Einkaufszentrum:*​


_Master MorykauftbeimObi:_ Schneller, sie kommen immer näher!​


_Master godtake:_ Würden wir ja gerne, aber die Prinzessin...​


_Caravan Kero:_ Wo ist sie überhaupt???​


Master godtake: Im Schuhgeschäft....Schlussverkauf...​


*Fortsetzung folgt....Auf Seite 296, Post 2960*​


----------



## h_tobi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich liebe den Teil mit der Luke,  könnte mich jedes mal wegschmeißen vor lachen.
Ich hoffe, es gibt noch Luken auf eurem Schiff, wenn die Befreiung geglückt ist.


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hmmm, Irgendwie macht die Befreiung soviel Spass, ich glaube das dauert noch ein Paar Teile....


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Na logen dauert das noch, wenn die Prinzessin erst noch ins Schuhgeschäft muss. Habt ihr denn keine eigenen Frauen und könnt euch nicht denken zu was sowas fürhen kann?!


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

 Los Nobbi, ins Schuhgeschäft !

lg


----------



## h_tobi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und den Beautysalon nicht vergessen.


----------



## godtake (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und den Friseur, und das Permanent Make Up und das Nagelstudio, die Armani Boutique und das Wildkatzenpelzgeschäft *duckundweg* und das LukenFachVerkaufsGeschäft und den Orion (den Stern natürlich ihr Blödi-SchraubÄrs ) und den Laden mit den komischen glitzernden Glasdingern die alle so toll finden dass komische Laptophersteller damit sogar die Deckels von den komischen Laptops verschandeln, den Kentucky Schreit Chicken und....

ui....






Ideen aus.....





Sleeeeeeve.......


----------



## Kaspar (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nobbi super geschrieben !

Die Luke ist echt immer wieder geil.

Aso mal ne ganz blöde frage wann werde ich in die geschichte eingebunden


----------



## axel25 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Nobbi: SW-Veralberung? Und wo bleibt mein Auftritt?
(Nicht so ernst nehmen, ok!)


----------



## Kaspar (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Achso ich hätte auch schon ein einsatz gebiet für mich:
Taktisch unkluge ablenkungs manöver und sinnlose kommentare die keiner hören wollte


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Achso ich hätte auch schon ein einsatz gebiet für mich:
> Taktisch unkluge ablenkungs manöver und sinnlose kommentare die keiner hören wollte


 

Also wie immer....

*duckundganzschnellwegrenn*


Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*rossihinterherennundsagendaserrechthat*


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Rossi&KasparverfolgundbeidensagdassRossirechthat*


----------



## kero81 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kann mir vll. jemand helfen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...88-silverstone-fortress-ft01.html#post1553091


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*@Kero: Du brauchst Hilfe? Hier ist sie:*​

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!

Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*

*Episode VI: Die Befreiung (5)*​*Im Einkaufszentrum:*

_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Oh, ein Käptn Picard-Outlet!!! HAAANDTAAAASCHEEEN!!!!!

_Malkav Childwalker:_ (Schwitz, Schlepp) Oh Gott, Wir haben 28 Paar Schuhe, 12 Hüte und 21 Modellkleider von Jabba Dior, waren bei der Maniküre, beim Friseur, haben in dieser Zeit gegen 120 Sturmdeppen-Soldaten gekämpft, eine Espresso-Bar, ein Eiscafe und ein Mordsee-Lokal zerlegt...ICH WILL HIER ENDLICH RAUS!

_Master godtake:_ Nur Mut, es sind nur noch 100 Meter bis zum Flugdeck, ich hoffe, du hast noch den Parkschein???

*In der Telefonzentrale:*

_Halts Maul:_ Stop, das ist ja nicht zum aushalten, dein Rumgehüpfe nervt, wie soll ich dich den da anständig umlegen? Ich brauch ne Pause! Glas Prosecco?

_Master Nobbi:_ Telefonieren nach haus! Gern! Wie ihr eigentlich Darth Asus erklären, dass Telefonzentrale mit 500 Quadratmetern total demoliert und 26 zufällig reingestürmte Sturmdeppen-Soldaten ebenfalls tot sein?

_Halts Maul:_ Ich schiebs auf euch!

*Auf dem Flugdeck:*

_Master MorykauftbeimObi:_ Schnell! Dachgepäckträger draufsetzen und alles verladen!

_Caravan Kero:_ Passt nicht!

_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Da, ein Anhänger!

_Master godtake:_ Wie sieht denn das aus????

_K1ll3r 89:_ Master godtake, Master godtake!

_Master godtake:_ Was gibts?

_K1ll3r 89:_ Master Nobbi ist...

_Caravan Kero:_ O Gott, tot???

_K1ll3r 89:_ Nein, betrunken....

_Caravan Kero:_ Los, Bahn Schienenbruch, wir müssen ihn holen!

_Master godtake:_ Wo ist Celina`s Papa????

_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Er hat etwas gemüffelt, da habe ich ihn in den Pudelsalon geschickt....

*Master godtake demonstriert seinen Sleeve, indem er mit der Luke des Frachtraums Prinzessin derLordselbst den.....*

*In der Telefonzentrale:*

_Master Nobbi:_ Hallltttss Maul, du echt suuper Kumpel sein!!!

_Halts Maul:_ Nobbi, alte Säge, jetzt nehmen wir noch nen kleinen und dann....treten wir Darth Asus mal richtig in den....Ohhh, Sterne???

*RUMMS*

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Gerade noch rechtzeitig, er wollte Master Nobbi gerade mit der Flasche schlagen....

_Caravan Kero:_ Ähhh, genau...Los, er singt gerade, rein in den Sack und ab zum Schiff!

*Auf dem Flugdeck:*

_Master godtake:_ Bahn Schienenbruch, habt ihr Master Nobbi?

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Klar, im Sack!

_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Oh, da, ähhh, Celina`s Papa?????

_Celina`s Papa:_ Wer was sagt, kriegt eine Faust......Egal, die Idee mit dem Lila Fell und der Schleife im Haar kam nicht von mir! Und das Flohhalsband war gratis....Aber es kleidet ungemein und ....

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Ich war gerade am Automaten, hat einer noch ne Münze? Der nimmt keine Scheine???

_Master godtake:_ Ähh, nein, geht ne Kreditkarte?

_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Ich fürchte neien.....

_Boba Kaspar:_ Ey, habt ihr mal nen Imperiums-Dollar?

_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Ich wiege dich in Gold auf für eine Münze!

_Boba Kaspar:_ Nicht schlecht. Der Job als Kopfgeldjäger läuft im Moment nicht so gut ....abgemacht!

_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Muss man bei seiner Befreiung denn immer alles selber machen???

*Master godtake demonstriert nun seinen Sleeve, indem er mit der Luke zum Frachtraum Prinzessin derLordselbst...*


*Im Weltall:*

_Master godtake:_ Nun, wohin jetzt???

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Lando!

_Master godtake:_ Das Lando-System???

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Nein, Lando Calschrauberopi! Er herrscht über das fliegende Altersheim auf Demenzia!

Master godtake: Nun, nichts wie hin!

*Auf dem Todeslüfter:*

_Zukünftige Auslegeware:_ Sollen wir sie abschiessen?

_Darth Asus:_ Nein, wir haben einen Sender eingebaut, als das Sternenmoped die 20000 Lichtjahresinspektion hier gemacht hat. So finden wir die Rebellen. Und was haltet ihr von langanhaltender, ziemlich tötlicher Atemnot????? Der Imperator möchte noch einen Teppich für sein Sommerhaus.....


*Fortsetzung folgt!* *Seite 300, Post 2994...*​


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Zu Geil!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das totale Fernmodding heute:

1. Notebook: Totalausfall!

2. Wasserbett: Undicht! Ich hätte kein Auslaufmodell kaufen sollen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Nobbi: dann hoffe ich mal, dass unter Dir keiner 'ne neue und teure Tapete dran hat.....

Mein rechter Arm ist auch ferngemoddet - Sehnenscheidenentzündung.
Kann jemand die Sehnenscheidenentzündung mal fermodden?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## herethic (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nehm ein Messer und schneid den Arm ab 

Problem gelösst^^


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Armfernmodding...Ok, passiert, war ja der Linke ne??? Ups....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Heut hat bei ein altes Enermax Netzteil das zeitliche gesegnet! es hat geknallt und die Sicherung flog raus! 

Und ich glaube NobLorRos ist da nicht ganz unschuldig!


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ach, das war deins???Sorry, das macht dann 34578,98 Euro plus 234,- Versand, natürlich mit DHL...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nich ganz! Das Netzteil gehört meinem Nachbar! Bei ihm hat es schon angefangen zu schmoren bei mir hats dann geknallt!


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Schön das du unseren Tip, auf 110 Volt umzustellen, befolgt hast


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

An dieser Stelle muss ich mich beschweren ich hatte kein FernModing bestellt was Körperverletzung inbegriff von daher nehm ich die Garantie in Anspruch und will mein Geld zurück. Da die gelieferte Sache nicht der Beschreibung entspricht.

mfg
Nobody


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wenn irgend etwas kaputt ist, wird generell der volle Preis fällig, auch wenn es der User selbst ist


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss ich mich beschweren ich hatte kein FernModing bestellt was Körperverletzung inbegriff von daher nehm ich die Garantie in Anspruch und will mein Geld zurück. Da die gelieferte Sache nicht der Beschreibung entspricht.
> 
> mfg
> Nobody


 

Hast Du unsere AGB`S nicht gelesen....???

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Nich ganz! Das Netzteil gehört meinem Nachbar! Bei ihm hat es schon angefangen zu schmoren bei mir hats dann geknallt!



Hast Du Dich in der Wohnung vertan?
Wat macht dat NT vom Nachbarn bei Dir (außer knallen)?



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss ich mich beschweren ich hatte kein FernModing bestellt was Körperverletzung inbegriff von daher nehm ich die Garantie in Anspruch und will mein Geld zurück. Da die gelieferte Sache nicht der Beschreibung entspricht.



Sorry, nobody: ob Du bestellt hast oder nicht, ist völlig egal: Du hast Das Modding auf Grudn einer von DHL ausgeführten Zufallswahl erhalten und somit den vollen Preis zzgl. Überraschungszuschlag von 123456789€ zu zahlen.


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Da die gelieferte Sache nicht der Beschreibung entspricht.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass das durchgeführte Fernmodding nicht der Beschreibung entspricht?
Du musst nur die richtige Beschreibung lesen.
Schildere uns doch mal bitte detailliert (am besten mit Bildern) den Fail, damit wir die Beschreibung entsprechend anpassen können.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Er brachte den Rechner zu mir weil ich den nen Tag vorher wieder RICHTIG zusammengebaut habe! Auf der CPU (Athlon 1000Mhz) war genug wärmeleitpaste um 20 Rechner zu versorgen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Eine beschreibung gibt es hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/85560-mein-mod-book.html denkt jetzt aber nicht das ich zweimal zahle. Das fällt aus  Mist die AGBs hab ich net gelesen naja und das DHL das geliefert hat wird wohl stimmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Er brachte den Rechner zu mir weil ich den nen Tag vorher wieder RICHTIG zusammengebaut habe! Auf der CPU (Athlon 1000Mhz) war genug wärmeleitpaste um 20 Rechner zu versorgen!



Alllllso:


wenn _Du_ den Rechner _richtig_ zusammengebaut hast, bis _Du_ _hier_ falsch.
Da aber ein Fail vorliegt, bist Du hier _richtig_.
so viel Wärmeleitpaste ist _nicht_ richtig - also Bis Du _hier_ richtig
Willkommen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Igrendwas stimmt mit diesem Knopf immernoch nicht!

_KnopfaufschraubengehundmekrdasKontaktkabelistlockerKontrolleuchtedurchgebrannundinderWaKühängtnurnochWasserdampf_


----------



## Morytox (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Big Fail is Beginning: Schaut ma ne Runde in meinem Homeserver TB vorbei ! 

Großes Bilderupdate mit etwas Heiterkeit  

Schreibt halt was dazu !


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Schon erledigt, aber ne kleine Frage: Muss das helle grün immer sein?
Ich kann es nicht lesen und es tut in den Augen weh. Muss immer mit der Maus markieren zum Lesen.


----------



## Kaspar (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ja hatte ich ihn auch schon mal gefragt ist echt  das ganze....

und ich kuke im tb vorbei minn jung


----------



## Morytox (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

oki ich such mir ma ne andere farbe die nich ganz so TOXIC is


----------



## Kaspar (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hast ja immer noch grün


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Gibts eigentlich auch ein Tagebuch vom Bau des NobLorRos-PC?

Muss ich jetzt noch einen Smiley hinzufügen?


----------



## killer89 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...er-noblorros-pcgh-mod-jetzt-kommt-ne-ssd.html


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hey, wenn alles gut läuft, knacken wir morgen die 60.000 HITS!!!!!!

Ok: ne neue Episode Hardware Wars kommt erst bei 60000


----------



## Kaspar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

also ehrlich wer von euch hat meine homepage ferngemoddet na los raus damit der jenige bekommt euch eine belohnung*eine ganz große sogar.

* belohnung liegt im er messen des austeilenden...

also mal ehrlich sowas ist nicht schön und das auch noch am wochen ende wo mein hoster doch am we immer so faul ist 

und wer sich das glanz stück ansehen mill unter mein team in der signatur seht ihr was ihr angerichtet habt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und der 3.000ste Post rückt auch schon in greifbare Nähe...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da kann leider etwas aus meinem ausgelaufenen Wasserbett ins Fernmoddingsystem getropft sein und so ausversehen deine Homepage...

*Kaspar ruft Master godtake zur Hilfe, der nun seinen Sleeve demonstriert, indem er mit einer zufällig in seinem Handgepäck befindlichen Frachtraum-Luke Nobbis.....*


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Morytox schrieb:


> oki ich such mir ma ne andere farbe die nich ganz so TOXIC is



Vielen Dank mein Bester,
ich erkenne von der HW in deiner Sig nicht ein Stück.
Oder liegt´s an meinem Monitor?


----------



## Milkyway (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich kanns problemlos lesen..

Wir haben jetzt eigentlich alles was wir für den PC brauchen, oder?


----------



## Kaspar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ja außerfähige modder die fehlen aber mit fails machts ja ehh mehr spaß...

*duckundganzweitwegrennunddadasnächsteraumschifnachnochweiterwegnehm*


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wir haben nur *fähige* Modder, allerdings mit dem selben Vornamen: *Un*  !


----------



## Mr__47 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

mhm dann bin ich hier immer noch richtig schätze mich kann man nur wegen fehlender Erfahrung unfähig nennen, aber das ist eine andere Sache


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tätärätäääää!!!!

über 60.000 Hits

Und Rang 10 der meistbesuchten Seiten der Rumpelkammer!!!!

Ups, da hatte ich doch was versprochen????

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*

* Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*

*Episode VII: Das fliegende Altersheim

**Im Demenzia-System:
*
_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Lando wird uns helfen, hat noch Schulden bei mir!

_Master Nobbi:_ Ich hoffe, Recht du hast!

_Master godtake:_ Da, Sternenmopeds!

_Malkavian Childwalker:_ Würg, was sind das denn für Dinger???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: LianLi
_Master godtake:_ Und die fliegen???? Der Autor dieser Story hat definitiv...

*Der Autor demonstriert seinen Sleeve, indem er kurz eine Luke in die Story hereinschreibt und damit Master godtakes.....

*_Pilot des LianLi-Sternenmopeds:_ Folgt genau meiner Flugbahn, sonst werdet ihr abgeschossen!!!!

_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Ihr habt nette Freunde, Bahn Schienenbruch...

*Im Fliegenden Altersheim:*

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Puhh, ein Höllenritt! Einem Pilot mit Parkinson zu folgen und dessen Flugbahn einzuhalten....

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Bahn, du alter Halunke! Ist das das Schiff, das Du mir noch schuldest? In Pink?

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ ALT???? Schau dich mal an, Runzelbirne! Ähh, Schiff, ähhh, nun, ähhh...Eigentlich brauchen wir deine Hilfe!

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Hilfe, nun, ok, das besprechen wir beim Abendessen. Aber beachtet die Regeln! Und der da hat ein Problem! (Auf ein Schild zeigend..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Celina`s Papa:_ Immer auf die Wookies....

_K1ll3r 89:_ Ich geh mich mal umschauen! Oh, Protokolldremeliden! Hallo, wartet mal...

_Jar Jar Binks:_ NERV, Laber Dünnsinn, NERV, mehr NERV...

*K1ll3r 89 folgt den Dremeliden, die durch eine Tür gehen, glücklicherweise geht Jar Jar Binks vor und.... FLASH!!!! Im Gegensatz zur Star Wars Reihe, bleibt K1ll3r 89 ganz, nur zur Freude aller Episode I-Fans zerlegt es Binks...

*_K1ll3r 89:_Da haben wir alle nochmal Glück gehabt. Nun können wir zwar die Szene von mir auf dem Rücken von Celina`s Papa nicht sehen, aber ...Oh, Sturmdeppen-Soldaten? Hier? Oh, entschuldigung, ich habe sie gar nicht gesehen, nein, was machen sie da mit dem Gewehr????

**FLASH!!!**

*Beim Abendessen:*

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Liebe Gäste, ich freue mich, sie alle hier zu sehen. Ihr Erscheinen ehrt Demenzia und verhilft mir zu einem lukrativen Geschäft, Meine Damen und Herren,unser Ehrengast! Applaus Applaus Applaus!!!!
Darth Asus!

_Darth Asus:_ Danke, Lando! Es ist mir eine Freude, Ihr Ehrengast zu sein. Im Namen des Imperiums seid ihr alle verhaftet! Das fliegende Altersheim gehört ab sofort zum Imperium.

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Hatten wir das nicht anders besprochen?

_Darth Asus:_ Klar, doch ich bin hier der Böse und halte mich nur an mich! Und nun das Dessert: Alle mitkommen!

*Lando Calschrauberopi tippt zittrig etwas heimlich auf einer kleinen Tasttur auf seinem Arm. Leider hat er keine Brille auf!*

_Typ mit Taschenrechnern als Ohren:_ Darth Asus, hier ihr Latte Imperium!

_Darth Asus:_ Wieso? Ähh, Danke, mein Lieblingskaffe! Wo haben sie den den her?

_Typ mit Taschenrechnern als Ohren:_ na, von da!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Quelle:Funniest Unofficial Star Wars T-shirts - Funny, vintage, custom, cool, cotton, women's, men's and kids tees

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Mist, nochmal....


*In der Müllsammelstation:*

_Darth Asus:_ So, hier werde ich Malkav Childwalker eine Falle stellen, wenn er von der Toilette zurück kommt, um euch zu befreien. Die anderen dürfen jetzt zuschauen, wie ich diesen Typen da in Plexi einfriere!

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Wie, ich? Ok,mach mal,klappt eh nicht!

_Prinzessin derLordselbst:_ Ich hätte gerne noch deine Verschlauchung überprüft und die Luft aus der Wakü des Projektes abgesaugt!

_Bahn Schienenbruch:_ Ich weiss!

*Bahn Schienenbruch wird also in Plexi gepackt und Boba Kaspar übergeben, um ihn Klutten the Mod zu übergeben....Die anderen werden von Sturmdeppen-Soldaten abgeführt und Lando Calschrauberopi tippt immer noch....*

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Hallo? Ist da wer?

_Darth Asus:_ Eure kleine Rebellion ist zu ende! 

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Ihr habt meinen Vater getötet! (zückt seinen Licht-Pin-Remover)

_Darth Asus:_ Naja,nicht ganz! Luke, ich bin deine Luke, ähhh, Luke ich bin...Ähhh, Malkav, ich bin dein Childwalker, ähh, verdammt, Familiäre Angelegenheiten sind immer recht schwer für mich!

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Willst du drüber reden? Lass uns nen Stuhlkreis bilden und nen Mate-Tee trinken....

*Fortsetzung folgt!!!!!* *Post 3000*​

​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Herrlich,
Gott sei dank gehen dir die Luken nicht aus. 
Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.
Dann auf die nächsten 60.000 Hits und 300 Seiten und 3000 Beiträge.


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Noch fünf Posts....Ähh, vier...


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Neee, nur noch 3, komm, wir knacken die 3000.


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Noch zwei
Los, zum 3000. spendiere ich ne neue Episode!


----------



## Kaspar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Gestern mein Webspace und nu meine Graka !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/90655-9800gt-will-nich-so-wie-ich.html#post1560088

Ihr könnt echt super fernmodden aber muss das immer an mir gezeigt werden ?

Ich verabscheue mich Kaspar

EDITH: nu mach einer die 3000


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Post 3000!!!
*​ 
*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*

* Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*

*Episode VII: Das fliegende Altersheim**(Teil 2)*

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Erzähl mir von Deinem Vater.

_Darth Asus:_ Er war Sklave und meine Mutter arbeitete als Putzfrau. ich verdiente mir ein paar Pfennige als Profi-Rennfahrer bei Master Ecclestone dazu. Mein größter Konkurrent war Master Schuhmacher. Master MorykauftbeimObi hat mich dann gekauft und ließ mich Schuhputzerei und Blödi-Schrauberei, Schwerpunkt psychologische Kriegsführung und Modedesign studieren...
Als Teenager, mit 45 Jahren, lernte ich dann Prinzessin Walhalla kennen, sie war Regentin auf Schuhuu. Wir lebten in einem netten Reihenhaus am Stadtrand, als mich Darth Fifadoc, der Plexi-Meister und Plexi-Lord fragte, ob ich nicht als Manager der dunklen Seite des Sleeves arbeiten wollte. Ich nahm das Angebot an, musste nur noch 300 Blödi-Schrauber umbringen und wurde dann etwas optisch angepasst, nachdem Master MorykauftbeimObi meine Beine und Arme etwas stutzte. Mit den neuen Plexi-Beinen geht es sich viel besser,allerdings ist Schuhgröße 48 blöd...Prinzessin Walhalla wurde schwanger und du, naja, du...bist...ihr...mein....Hmmm, kann ich dich nicht dazu bewegen, zur dunklen Seite des Sleeves überzutreten? (Mate-Tee schlürf..)

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Nö, Rebellion ist doch viel Interessanter...Und Master Fifadoc ist....??

_Darth Asus:_ DER IMPERATOR!!! Noch ein Tee?

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Gerne! Ist echt nett mit dir...Ähhh,Papa... Aber wie erklären wir den anderen diese Situation?

_Darth Asus:_ Nun, wir zerlegen die Wohnungseinrichtung hier, ich versohle dich mit ner Luke und dann....Gib mir mal deine Hand!!!

_Malkav Childwalker:_ AUAAAA!!!! Bist du bescheuert? Wie soll ich mich jetzt kratzen?

_Darth Asus:_ Stell dich nicht an wie ein Mädchen! Und jetzt gehst du da auf die Müllrutsche und deine eh gleich flüchtenden Freunde holen dich draussen wieder ab. Hab dich lieb, mein kleiner. Und wenn du deine Ausbildung fertig hast, darfst du mich auch umbringen, weil ich hier der Böse bin.

_Celina`s Papa:_ Mist, Hundequarantänestation im Müllbereich...Ups, was kommt da? Dieser Schrott sieht aus wie...K1ll3r 89!!! Mal zusammenstecken, ATX-Stecker rein...

_K1ll3r 89: _Hilfe,Sturmdeppen...Wo bin ich??

_Celina`s Papa:_ Etwas zerlegt....im Müll. Ich pack dich hier in den Rucksack und dann retten wir die anderen!

_Typ mit Taschenrechnern als Ohren:_ Ich soll die Sturmdeppen-Soldaten Entsaften????

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Tipp tipp tipp...

_Typ mit Taschenrechnern als Ohren:_ Ahhh, entwaffnen! Ok.Und dann Zellen putzen??

*Nach einer Stunde und Legastenie-Kursus tippte Lando endlich alles richtig und der Typ mit den Taschenrechnern als Ohren konnte sie befreien.*

_Master godtake:_ Los, nichts wie weg hier! Wir nehmen den Rasenden Fail!

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Ich komme mit, bin jetzt eh pleite!

*Im Weltraum:*

_Prinzessin derLordselbst_: Ich habe unkontollierte Blähungen...Malkav...

_Lando Calschrauberopi:_ Ok, ich drehe noch mal um!

_Master Nobbi:_ Ich noch kurz mal für kleine Blödichrauber muss...

_Celina`s Papa:_ Zum Logopäden du musst...

*Master Nobbi demonstriert seinen Sleeve, indem er mit der Luke des Frachtraumes Celina`s Papa...*

_Master godtake:_ Malkav, was hängst du hier herum??? Ups, sieht ja böse aus...

_Dremeliden-Doktor:_ Ihr braucht einen neuen Arm. Ich könnte einige Anpassungen vornehmen:Tennis, Golf, Poker, Popeln....

*Fortsetzung folgt...Seite 311, Post 3108*

​


----------



## Kaspar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> 3000!!!



und wo bleibt die story ?


----------



## Showtek192 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ich brauch umbeding ein Overclocker für mein cpu AMD 3,2 Ghz dual core


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Post 3000, habe ich editiert 

@ showtek192: CPU-Spannung auf 2 Volt,Bus-Takt auf 600 MHz und dann den Feuerlöscher bereitstellen....


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ showtek192: CPU-Spannung auf 2 Volt,Bus-Takt auf 600 MHz und dann den Feuerlöscher bereitstellen....


Ich glaube der hat das ernstgemeint!!!


Also showtek nicht du


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

In unserem Shop????? Ich meine nie was ernst...


----------



## Kaspar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

amd overdrive sollte passen oder halt einfach ins bios nech ?


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tipp tipp tipp...

Ah, endlich geschafft, der Typ mit Taschenrechner als Ohren besucht Master Nobbi: "Ich soll hier diese Luke..."  



Mein Netzteil sleeven ist soeben, leider völlig failfrei, über die Bühne gegangen. 

lg
Runzelbirne


----------



## Menthe (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Werdet ihr am Ende so ne Art Zusammenfassung von Hardware Wars machen?

Also alle Folgen nacheinander?


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich glaube, das sollten wir so langsam tun.....

Wenn die Serie fertig ist, werde ich alles mal in einen eigenen Thread packen
Oder eine völlig überteuerte DVD-Box rausbringen....


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

oh ja, eine DVD box. Und auf jeder DVD ist genau eine folge in einer StarOffice datei, gespeichert unter einem uralten UNIX ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

N-PC01: Tröööt düdeldüüü!!! Tröööt düdeldüüü!!!

Master Nobbi: Der Fussabtreter sagt, das er soeben wieder auf der *MAIN IST!!! 
*Tagebuch des Wahnsinns: PCGH-Casemod von NobLorRos - Update: Mainboard-Beleuchtung in Planung - Casemod, NobLorRos, PC Games Hardware, Tagebuch


----------



## Kaspar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

wunder voll ein meister werk bis auf das wir ja doch schon eine graka haben


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Neues vom NobLorRos-Silent-PC*​ 
Nachdem er immer wieder vor allem zuverlässig eins zeigte: Blue Screen, wurden heute alle diagnostischen Register gezogen:

1. Mainboardwechsel [X]
2. Speicherwechsel [X]

da alles immer noch die gleiche Sprache hatte, wie N-PC01 "Trööt Düdeldüü Blue Screen", wurde als letztes eines getauscht: Die CPU....

Ergebnis: Alle Teile des Coolermaster Praetorian Old School Mods arbeiten einwandfrei
CPU des NobLorRos-Silent PC: DEFEKT....

Es lebe die Garantie.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

ich habe Dir schon mal gesagt:

die CPU nicht in Salzwasser einlegen
die CPU nicht in der Mikrowelle auf 220° trocknen

Mein Beileid - freue Dich, wenn Du noch Garantie (und die Rechnung) hast....
....und einen Händler, der keinen Aufstand macht.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das liegt bestimmt am DFI-Board... sowas kommt mir nicht nochmal ins Haus..

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*D*urch
*F*ernmodding
*I*rreparabel

Schade um den Prozzi, aber solange noch Garantie drauf ist, kann man(n) mit leben.


----------



## Morytox (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

sind das jetzt unseren gesponsorten teile gewesen ?


----------



## ole88 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

wehe es moddet morgen einer die DB, dann gibts echt haue


----------



## Kaspar (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ok kein problem einmal DB Modding extreme ?

habe ich was falsch verstanden ?

das macht dann 23498098,98€ exkl. MwSt. und Porto


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

wieso die DB modden?

Bist Du etwas drauf angewiesen?
Du müsstest uns schon 'n Grund geben, die mal nicht zu modden!

Ansonsten: die modden sich doch - wie DHL - meist selbst.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ausser das ich die erste halbe std stehen musste lief alles gut, fürs stehn Zahl ich nich soviel^^


----------



## Intelfan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer von euch aht heute meinen Heißgeliebten Sony Walkman Multimediaplayer gemoddet?! jetzt musste ich 4 unterrichtsstunden ohne musik auskommen und musste den halben tag rumforschen wie ich den Kollegen zum funktionieren bewegen! 

Freiwillige vor! Der Modder kann sich von mir ein Extragehalt bei mir abholen, das sich Gewaschen hat !!!


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hier, ich wars! Wo bleibt mein Gehalt???


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kero ist Schuld, ich hab´s genau gesehen, habe nämlich schmiere gestan...,  öhm, ihn genau
dabei beobachtet.


----------



## Intelfan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Vllt sollten wir unsere Energie nicht dazu einsetzen uns selbst zu modden, sondern lieber mehr Energie in die Welteroberung setzen...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ihr könnt hier in der Schule mal anfangen! Voll öde hier! Am liebsten würd ich meine sachen packen und wieder heimfahrn! Arbeiten ist schöner!


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Musik hören, Schule ist öde.
Die Jugend von heute!

Da kommt dann bei raus, dass man seinen Lehrlingen noch die Grundbegriffe des Lebens beibringen muss.

Leute: ihr lernt für's Leben!
Denkt doch mal 'n Schritt weiter: ohne Schulabschluss keine Lehrstelle.
Ohne Lehrstelle kein anständiger Job.
Und ohne guten Job kein Geld - bsp. für Computer.

NeyneyneyNeyneyneyNeyneyney
Das musste ich jetzt sagen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

In eins-zwei Fächern habe ich gelegentlich auch Musik gehört, und habe trotzdem mein Abi in der Tasche Es geht also auch mit Musik^^

Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht 
Ich ärgere mich jetzt auch über meine maßlose Faulheit, die mir ein Abi mit 2,6 beschert hat. Hätte ich ab und zu gelernt wäre ich locker im 1er-Bereich. Das wurde mir aber erst genau in dem Augenblick klar, als ich das Zeugnis nach 13 Jahren Schule in der Hand hatte


----------



## killer89 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Richtig... wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär, dann wär das Leben halb so schwer...

Ich hab auch einfach mal nix oder nur sehr wenig für die Schule gemacht --> Abi mit 3,1  naja, fragt nachher keiner mehr nach, hab auch so ne Lehrstelle bekommen. Man muss auch in anderen Sachen und Bereichen zu überzeugen wissen.
Nur Musik hab ich nie gehört im Unterricht, gelegentlich mal ne Stunde Sport oder Reli weggedrückt, wobei das auch immer auf den Lehrer ankam. Ob man nun da war oder nicht, war völlig egal, der Lehrer hatte seine Lieblinge und alle anderen krebsten bei 3-4 rum...

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ist schon traurig, was heutzutage an den Schulen abgeht. Vor allem die Grundschule, wo mein Kleiner ist,
spottet jeder Beschreibung. 
Ich selber war früher auch zu faul, bin lieber Fußball spielen gegangen, heute ärgere ich mich im
Nachhinein auch, aber was soll´s.
Momentan geht sowieso aus gesundheitlichen Gründen gar nichts mehr, da ist die Schulbildung/Job 
eh zweitrangig geworden.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tobi, ich habe insgesamt drei deutsche Rechtschreibungen gelernt, und in anderen Fächern wissen gesammelt, das ich NIE brauchen werde. 
Dazu kommt das mein 2,6er Abi in Bayern soviel Wert ist wie ein durchschnittlicher bayrischer Realschulabschluss. Nur weil ich in Brandenburg zur Schule ging bin ich doch aber nicht schlechter als bayrische Schüler, ich habe ein Zentralabitur, ein deutschlandweit einheitliches Abitur geschrieben. Wieso zählt es dann weniger als das eines Bayern?
Wo soll da dann Motivation herkommen, wenn man das vorher schon weiß? Wieso sollte man dann als ostdeutscher Schüler überhaupt was tun, wenn man trotz guten Leistungen Schüler zweiter Klasse bleibt? 
Da liegt einiges im Argen, und bei den Schülern/Kindern würde ich als letztes Anfangen zu suchen. Politiker die Bildungspolitik betreiben, aber keine Ahnung haben, zu wenige Investitionen in Bildung trotz großmundiger Wahlversprechen, die Pünktlich zu den Wahlen jedes Jahr wieder rausgekramt werden, diese Ungerechtigkeiten, die ich oben geschrieben habe, absolut unfähige Lehrer, die den Job meilenweit verfehlt haben usw. usw. usw.
Z.B. konnte ich mir kein Studium leisten, auch wenn ich gerne studieren würde. Jetzt bin ich Hausmann und meine einzige Perspektive mit meinem Abitur ist die Selbstständigkeit, die ich auch ohne Abi schaffen würde, ganz klasse


----------



## Intelfan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hmm... da hab ich ja für ne Diskussion gesorgt.. Die 4 Stunden bezogen sich auf freistunden... An unserer Schule herscht derzeti akkuter Lehrermangel. In einer schulwoche fallen derzeit 6 Stunden aus... Das Problem liegt nicht immer nur an den Jugendlichen... 

Na klar bin ich auch faul was Schule angeht und jez wo es auf den Abschluss zugeht könnte ich mir in den Arsch treten das ich früher so wenig getan habe...


----------



## Kaspar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

mit dem wenig tun da kann ich ein lied von singen ich habe vor 2 jahren meinen erweiterten hauptschulabschluss gemacht und dann wollte ich den realschulabschluss machen hatte aber eig keine lust auf lernen also verhauen und dann die 10. wiederholt und dieses jahr das selbe eig ist es schade das ich nicht mal nen bischen für die schule gemacht habe weil wenn ich gelernt habe bzw. es mir nochmal durchgelesen habe konnte ich es immer.

naja die erkenntnis kommt wohl zu spät aber eins kann ich sagen wenn ihr 8. oder 9. oder 10. klasse seit reist euch den arsch auf und macht was für die schule ich finde mit meinem verkackten hauptschulabschluss nähmlich trotzaller bemühungen keine ausbildung und auch wenns der erweiterte ist das interessiert kein.

Gruß Kaspar

PS: @ Nyso das mit dem unterschied der zeugniswertigkeit zwischen ost und west habe ich auch schon an einem kumpel gesehen der wollte auch mit abi 2,5 in westen gehen und hat nur ne stelle gekriegt die eig für realschule mit 2,5 ausgeschrieben war.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@nyso,
da bist du für die Bayern eben überqualifiziert, die leben sowieso in ihrer eigenen Welt. 

Ich meine auch nicht die Schüler / Jugendlichen, Intelfan hat das Problem schon gut dargestellt.
Hier in der Grundschule wird mehr gemalt als geschrieben und regelmäßig ist ein Lehrer wegen
"psychischer" Probleme bis zu 3 Monate krank. Sobald ein Kind nicht nach deren Pfeife tanzt, 
bekommen die Eltern einen Anruf, anstatt sich in der Klasse Respekt zu verschaffen.
Die Liste könnte ich ewig fortführen.

@Intelfan,
so ging es mir auch, nur bin ich zu spät zur Einsicht gekommen. Du hast zumindest noch die Möglichkeit die Kurve zu kriegen. Ich bin bei meinen Kindern von Anfang an hinterher, das sie 
die Schule so gut wie möglich schaffen. Umso einfacher haben sie es später. Siehe nysos
Beispiel mit Bayern.


----------



## Intelfan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Bei mir is die Einsicht auch schon so gut wie zu spät... in knapp 3 Monaten sind abschlussprüfungen... 

na ja... Die Lehrer sind zwar nicht das hauptproblem, allerdings auch ein großese Problem. Eine unserer Englischlehrerin ist in der 10ten klasse in der mitte des 9er buches, während unsere Paraklasse fertig ist.. Uns fehlt somit fast ein ganzes Jahr englisch.... :@


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

da fragt man sich natürlich, wofür man immer mehr Sozialabgaben zahlt.
Wenn ich so sehe, was an den Schulen teilweise abgeht - bsp. ein Computer (mit Glück ein P3) für 25 Schüler oder eben diese Stundenausfälle - da kann ja teilweise nix bei rumkommen.
Ok.
Aber: es liegt teilweise auch an den Eltern.

Kaspar: das mit dem 'erweiterten' kenne ich: ich hab' den erweiterten Sek.II-Abschluss gemacht: in Niedersachsen.
Wo ich mich in Berlin damit beworben habe, haben mich die Lehrherren ziemlich ratlos angesehen: wat is'n dat?
Is heute in NRW auch net besser.
Da wird's Zeit, dass dat mal allet vereinheitlicht wird.


Und nu bin ich wieder gemein: und wenn dann die Jugend von heute 'Komasaufen' macht, kann ja nix draus werden.
Wobei: wo kriegen die denn den Sprit her?
Sind also auch nicht die Kiddys dran schuld.

Das Problem sehe ich eher da, dass die Eltern die Kinder vernachlässigen: immer mehr arbeiten, weil ja zweimal im Jahr nach China geflogen werden soll oder noch Drittauto her soll.
Da kümmern die sich zu wenig um den Nachwuchs.
Einfach nur Computer hinstellen und gut is, reicht nicht.

Sowas wird natürlich dann wieder ausgenutzt - Stichwort: Abmahnkanzleien.
Das nur nebenbei.

Man kann auch nicht sagen, dass die Schulbildung im Osten - oder in der früheren DDR - schlechter war/ist.
Und gerade, was die Ausbildung in der früheren DDR angeht: da kann sich so mancher, der in 'goldenen Westen' gelernt hat, noch 'ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden.

So, das musste ich mal loswerden.

Tobi: die Gesundheit ist so eine Sache.
An sich das wichtigste, was man hat - oder eben nicht.
Wir kennen das ja beide.
Ich sage immer: Hauptsache: Gesund!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Intelfan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hmm... okay... wir haben jetzt einen zusätzlichen Computerraum bekommen mit 12 neuen computern mit flachbildschim (amd athlon 3 ghz, 3gb ram und 9400gt) und dann im" Großen" Computerraum 24 neue PC's mit core 2 Duo 7200, 4gb ram und 9800gt... Zusätzliche 4 PC's für die lehrer mit quadcore, gtx 260 und 8gb ram und dann noch 6 laptops mit beamer für den gebrauch in den klassenräumen... Also das is nicht das Problem... Aber uzu  arbeiten reichten die alten pc's locker aus.. (Sempron, 1GB Ram, 7600GT) Das geld hätten die besser in neue unterrichtsmaterialen und neue lehrer inverstieren können... Unsere Shcule ist so uberfüllt, das wenn ein Lehrer krank wird sofort die stunde ausfällt, weil wir nix an Lehrern haben, die mal vertretung machen können


----------



## killer89 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ nyso: kann ich bestätigen, mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung haben die oberen Damen und Herren sich was schönes gebastelt. Auch diese tollen Sachen wie Vektorrechnung etc. die man irgendwann mal in Mathe etc. gelernt hat, brauch ich nie wieder. Man sollte den Schülern irgendwo die Wahl lassen, was genau sie mal machen wollen und wie tief sie in die Materie einsteigen wollen. In der 11./12. Klasse weiß man das in der Regel schon. Ist utopisch, aber naja. 
"Unwichtige" Fächer wie Religion, Philosophie etc. könnte man auch ganz weglassen - wird eh weggedrückt... . Politik hingegen sollte man beibehalten mit qualifizierten Lehrern! Politik ist in meinen Augen sehr wichtig.

Zentralabitur ist ein Märchen, was man den Leuten aufgebunden hat. Zentral ist lediglich auf die einzelnen Länder bezogen. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass mir selbst gesagt wird: "ey in Schleswig-Holstein hatt' ich ne 4 in Mathe - bin nach HH gewechselt und hatte ne 1" - bitte? Diese Unterschiede gibts leider viel zu oft. 

Hab auch n tollen Bericht im Spiegel gelesen, dass die deutsche Vorzeigeschulform, das Gymnasium in einer tiefen Krise steckt. Heutzutage ist das Gym das was früher die Realschule war... wo kommen wir denn da hin? Heut muss man studieren um einen höheren Bildungsabschluss zu erzielen UND DANN WUNDERN SICH ALLE, DASS DIE RENTEN IMMER MICKRIGER WERDEN!? 

Mein Dad hat 49,5 Jahre gearbeitet in seinem Leben, war fast nie krank, konnte sich aber nie wirklich was leisten und kann es heute erst recht nicht. Gut, wir haben ein Eigenheim und kaufen Neuwagen, die dann aber auch 10 - 15 Jahre halten (müssen). Wir wohnen auch auf dem Land, wo zumindest Baugrund nicht so teuer ist. Trotzdem haben wir keinen großen Luxus und beide Elternteile bringen Geld nach Hause - und wir pflegen unseren Besitz! Können uns ja nicht immer neue Sachen leisten.
Schlecht geht es uns - gerade deswegen nicht.

Betreffend Schulausfall kann ich nur sagen, dass wir eine Unterrichtsdeckung von ~113% hatten  
Das war quasi Bilanzenfälschung für die Schule, so wie wir es auch in der Wirtschaft machen...  - diente nur dazu, damit die anderen Schulen auf 100% Unterrichtsdeckung kamen - zumindest annähernd. Nicht mal wir hatten 100%.

Noch besser ist die Tatsache, dass viele Lehrer so ein mieses Abi hatten, dass man sich wundert, warum solche Leute einen unterrichten, auf der Berufsschule teilweise noch schlimmer - ich hab nu ne Lehrerin/Referendarin 42, die noch nicht mal ein th richtig aussprechen kann, ALS ENGLISCHLEHRERIN.

Probleme mit den Schülern hab ich selbst schon häufig genug mitbekommen. Migrationshintergründe sind ein Problem - sry, aber es ist so! - und das andere Problem sind einfach, wie schon erwähnt, die Eltern. Ich hatte vor "den großen" immer einen Heidenrespekt - gibts heut nicht mehr... . 

Die Eltern vernachlässigen ihre Kinder sehr häufig - sehr schade, die sollen doch mal Rente zahlen... .

@tobi: die Bayern mögen in einer eigenen Welt leben, aber die Bayern sind eines der wenigen Bundesländer, die keine Schulden haben (neben BW und ein oder zwei noch). Da scheint doch irgendwie mehr richtig als falsch gemacht zu werden, als im restlichen Deutschland.

@ Intelfan: Warum habt ihr solche Rechner? Da sieht man doch, dass da nur Idioten sitzen, die Computer anschaffen! Ich mein mit den Rechnern kann man problemlos gamen! (Gerade die Lehrer-PCs). Dual-Core und Onboard-Grafik müssen reichen oder wie du sagst der Sempron. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was ihr mit den Rechnern macht, aber die Daten sind ziemlich über, gerade die Grafik.


Genauso diese lächerliche Diskussion über Hartz IV und Ausländer (50% der Ausländer beziehen Hartz IV). Aber wenn man in diesem sch*** Deutschland was sagt, was auch nur im geringsten Ausländer auch nur irgendwie negativ betrifft, ist man gleich wieder ein Nazi!

So das wars! Sry, gehört eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber es musste raus!

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Killer du hast es echt sehr gut ge und beschrieben.

Gerade das problem das die eltern ihre kinder vernachlässigen istin deutschland am "wachsen" weil so klein die die renten sind wollen sie lieber geld verdienen was sie sparen und später ausgeben wollen was mit dem kind passiert ach naja sch*** drauf interessiert doch ehh keinen einmal im jahr zur schule eltern abend immer schön gute miene zum bösen spiel.

naja und das mit den lehrern das die nicht die hellsten sind kenne ich auch bestes beispiel letztes jahr meine mathe lehrerin, man muss dazu wissen ich rechne sehr gerne und das vorallem im kopf, als wir dann mal eine klassenarbeit geschrieben haben und ich dann schon so nett war und meine rechen wege aufgeschrieben habe hat sie mich 3 tage später gefragt ob ich nicht mal meine rechen wege erklären könnte... erbärmlich sowas aber naja kann man nichts machen.

an der gesammt situation in deutschland wird sich gerade in hinsicht auf das schulwesen so schnell nichts ändern.

außerdem finde ich es eine frechheit arbeitslose als bildungsfern zu bezeichnen, weil ich meine meine mutter die ist seit ca. 10 jahren arbeitslos krankheits bedingt hat ihr abi damals aber mit 1,6 gemacht und ist meiner meinung nach keines wegs bildungfern.

Grüße Kaspar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kommen wir jetzt mal wieder zu NobLorRos....

Da ich am Wochenende keine Zeit hatte groß ins Forum zu schauen, kommt die Auszeichnung erst jetzt....


*Lieber Nobbi !!!*

*Hiermit Gratuliere ich Dir zum 3.000sten Post in diesem Thread !!!!*

*Hiermit überreiche ich Dir als ersten unseren neuen NobLorRos Sportschuh, speziell für Käsefüße geeignet....*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
(Quelle: totalblogal.net)​*Die Schuhe sind natürlich eine Maßanfertigung extra für Dich....*

*Trag sie mit Würde....*

Mfg​


----------



## Intelfan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das ist es ja... ich verstehe beim besten willen  nicht, wofür diese Computer gebraucht werden.... Das das Problem auch mit den Eltern zusammen hängt sollte eig klar sein...


----------



## Kaspar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Achso mal ne frage wann fahrt ihr eig nochmal zur cebit ?

weiß nähmlich noch nicht wann ich fahre aber wenn dann wäre es bestimmt ganz lustig sich mit einem von euch da zu treffen!

ich würde den 5. oder 6. bevorzugen weil ich da frei habe ansonsten würde ich alleine hin fahren...

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## axel25 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wird das hier jetzt zur Politik-Ecke?
E:ich fahr am6. und komm so gegen 11


----------



## Kaspar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

klar ist das hier das noblorrospolieck 

aso und fährt von euch einer über magdeburg oder umgebunge dahin ? würde auch zur a2 oder a14 kommen !

keine ahnung welche nach hannover führt


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich fahre mit Riedochs und Kero am 6.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nochma zum Thema Schule!

1. Ich hab nen Abschluss!
2. Bin ich grad im 2ten Lehrjahr! Abschlussnote der BFS 2.0
3. Wiederholen wir grad den stoff vom letzten Jahr deshalb isses Öde!
Musikhörn tu ich nicht im Unterricht!

Soviel zu dem Thema!


----------



## killer89 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich fahre wohl nicht zur Cebit - leider keine Zeit...

Betreffend "Politik-Ecke" von mir aus... aber das wird unsere Moderation sicherlich nicht gern sehen... 

In unserem Politik-Fred fühl ich mich aber nicht so wohl, da wird mir zu sehr durcheinander diskutiert über 10 Themen auf einmal...

MfG

edit: @AMD64X2-User: Sagt ja auch keiner, dass die Leute keinen Abschluss haben, nur dass sich die Wertigkeit verändert hat. Steh in der BS atm auch auf 1,7 etwa, auch ziemlich öde da... naja 03.03. sind Zwischenprüfungen xD


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Noch eine Politik-Ecke ist völliger Schwachsinn


----------



## killer89 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ja, stimmt schon, fand es nur doof das Thema hier nicht auszudiskutieren, weils, wie gesagt, im anderen Fred halt gar net reingepasst hätt, auch weil dort viel durcheinander is (zumindest oft)

aber nu BTT 

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ach ist doch mal ne schöne abweschlung


----------



## emre76 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Intelfan 
Auf so einer Schule wäre ich auch gern. Ich bin auf einem Gymnasium auf dem die Pc´s grade mal 256 mb ram haben. Wenn man sich einloggt dauert es eine halbe ewigkeit. Ist schon vorgekommen das ich in einem Informatik-Projekt nicht fertig geworden bin, weil der Pc immer 10 min fürs einloggen braucht, was sich natürlich summiert. Etwa 500m weiter ist eine Hauptschule, die komplett saniert wurde und bei uns laufen die Mäuse durch die Klassenräume und die Heizungen fallen aus. Da stimmt doch was nicht oder ?

Edit: Hatte Gymnasium ohne (Gy*M*nasium) *M* geschrieben, da sieht man mal wie die Schüler heutzutage nachlassen


----------



## Milkyway (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Bin jetzt in der 10ten, Gymnasium Bayern..

Bei uns gibts 2 Computer Räume: Einen mit Athlon 2ghz prozessoren und einen frisch überholten mit C2Ds und 8500GTs. (Ram, kA)

Lehrer mit dem falschen job gibts leider viele, in meiner Klasse hat ein drittel ne 5 in Deutsch, und die hälfte is mindestens eine Notenstufe schlechter als im Vorjahr. Die klasse wirds wohl kaum sein können..
Bis auf die alten Gebäude bin ich sonst eigentlich zufrieden.. bin heut aber meiner Schule ganz gut gesinnt, weil ich beide erst Wünsche bei der Seminar wahl für die 11te und 12-1 bekommen habe.
Das mit dem viel lernen, is sone Sache. Hat man einen guten Lehrer, versteht man vieles auf Anhieb, lernt praktisch garnicht und bekommt trotsdem 2en. Hat man nen schlechten, verwirrt der einen so sehr das nachlernen kaum geht.
Lernfächer, is klar, da geht das natürlich optimal..

Bei uns gibts zur abwechslung mal keinen so großen Lehrer Mangel, das zeuch ausfällt.. dafür Fehlen uns Räume und es könnte passieren dass bei nächstes Jahr deswegen was ausfällt. Is ja nur mehr oder weniger der Anfang vom Abitur.. -.-

Genug über Schule geredet^^


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Einer geht noch, ich kann euch allen, was die Lehrer angeht nur beipflichten.
Mein Großer ist nun in der 5ten Gymnasium, es ist echt traurig, wie oft wir ihm bei den 
Hausaufgaben helfen müssen, damit er versteht, was gemeint ist.
Viele Lehrer können den Stoff einfach nicht mehr so gut vermitteln.
Der Verfall beginnt aber schon in der Grundschule, und auf dem Gymnasium muss der Bengel nun 
alles aufholen, das vorher verbockt wurde.

Habe fertig, Flasche leer.


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hey, hier ist der Fred für Blödsinn!
Macht in der Schule einfach genug Blödsinn, den könnt ihr dann ja posten

Und liebe Kinder, Schule ist wichtig! Dann kann man fehlerfreie Posts erstellen, Schwachsinn posten und später eine Arbeit finden, sich PCs kaufen, sie modden, zerstören, sich darüber ärgern und sich neue Teile kaufen....

Dann kann man sich mit einer guten Schulbildung über einen tollen Job freuen, sich später darüber ärgern, einen anderen Job suchen, sich wieder darüber ärgern, sich selbständig machen, mit 35 einfach wieder zur Uni gehen und sich mit 41 einfach weiter ärgern und sich langsam fragen, ob das schon alles war, mit 50 in die Midlifecrisis kommen, sein sauer verdientes Geld mit 18 jährigen Mädels durchbringen, sich mit 65 ne Harley kaufen, mit 70 am Boden zerstört sein, da man eine blöde Diagnose im Krankenhaus erhalten hat, sich ne Kugel geben und dann einen Tag nach seinem Ableben den Brief mit der Entschuldigung für eine Verwechslung der Diagnose nicht mehr lesen kann...Ähh, ich glaube, ich bin etwas abgeschweift.....


----------



## moe (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

also zur schule muss ich jetzt auch noch was loswerden:
ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, was die medien angeht, wir haben 2 große computerräume und in den fachräumen auch beamer und laptops. dann gibts noch in jedem stockwerk 2 beamerwagen mit laptop.

das gebäude ist halt alt, aber dagegen kann man nix machen, da fehlts am geld. aber angebaut wird gerade bei uns. das einzige was echt unter aller sau ist, sind die toiletten, wer da das erste mal ohne gasmaske rein geht, dreht wieder um und verkneifts sich.

zu den lehrern muss ich sagen, dass ich jetzt in der 12, klasse bin und gerade mal mit 5 von 13(!) lehren zufrieden bin, die anderen können in meinen augen nix. ich frag mich echt, wie die beamte(!) geworden sind. die einzige gute englischlehrerin ist leider letztes jahr auf weltreise gegangen und so krebs ich mich durch die hauptfächer, deren lehrer uns was beibringen sollen, aber selber nix können, oder keinen bock haben.
das motiviert ungemein!


----------



## killer89 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tja, tolle Diskussion hier 
wenn ich schon les Beamerwagen, problematisch nur, wenn die Lehrkraft damit nicht umgehen kann - man, hätt ich hier Fails posten können 

Englischlehrer sind ohnehin eine Spezies für sich... wenn man einmal einen (guten) Native-Speaker hatte, dann will man nix anderes mehr.

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich bin mal wieder echt ein Held....

Ich freue mich das HOH so schnell die Hardware Versendet und was fällt mir in der Versandbestätigung auf ???

Ich habe das falsche Board bestellt...

Bin in der Zeile verrutscht...soviel zum Kosten sparen bei vorab Überweisung....habe heute morgen per Nachnahme das Richtige bestellt, damit es noch bis zum Wochenende da ist...

Das andere ist heute angekommen und WUSCH schon wieder weg...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

na toll!

Hät'st das Ding wenigstens mal auspacken und Bilder machen können - zum Hardware raten!


tstststs

Neyneyney


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tja, der Gute wird langsam schluderig, wird wieder mal Zeit für die Luke....


----------



## godtake (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*luke*


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*klonk*


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Auch Master Nobbi demonstriert seinen Sleeve, indem auch er mit einer extra großen Luke.....


*Nobbi kanns nicht lassen:

Hier die Basis des nächsten Projektes...
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Geh?use - Midi Tower - A+case CS-Black Pearl II

Name des neuen Projektes: "The Dark Side"

Hehe, lasst euch mal überraschen...Kero, Psst, nix verraten*


----------



## kero81 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Guten Morgen NobLorRos!​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ähhh, ist das nun Kunst oder Spam??? Spamkunst? Kunstspam!


----------



## kero81 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich fand es so schön heute morgen, das ich euch teil haben lassen wollte!


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hast ja Recht

Ich habe gerade an Mr Klutten eine PN geschrieben und mal für NB und SpaWa-Kühler angefragt

Mein nächstes Projekt startet dann möglicherweise morgen....Da muss ich heute dann mal für einige andere etwas tun, sonst erschlägt mich meine Frau....."Was willst du mit soviel PC`s?" "Was willst du mit soviel Schuhen und Handtaschen?"


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nobbi, denk an den Gürtel....,
die Regierung hat immer Recht.


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Klonk* verstanden.....Schatz, was machst du da mit der Luke???


----------



## Morytox (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Immer dieses Nervtötende Mitarbeitermodding .. wer konnte seine Hände nicht von meiner Vollen(!) 500 GB (!) Platte lassen `? Die is Tot ! *heul* *wayne* 
Naja glück im unglück (is mir ja ab und an ma runtergekracht, so dass die aluverpackung dellen hatte ... die hätt ich nich zu toshiba in die RMA geben können (extern) , hab se dann ausgepackt , bzw gehäuse geknackt, dann gesehn : Ah Samsung ^^ auf samsungseite gegangen , check RMA fähig ^^ und gleich RMA schein ausdrucken lassen ^^ )


----------



## moe (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

was habt ihr mit amazon gemacht?
gehören die jetzt auch schon zu uns?

*ich will meine g500* !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.qtl.co.il/img/copy.pnghttp://www.babylon.com/favicon.ico


----------



## Celina'sPapa (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jetzt aber hopp hopp ins Auto und ab nach Günzburg 

Das scheint mir arg blöd gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Watt willste eigentlich? 
ist doch angekommen!
Wo, is doch völlig wurrrscht.....

DHL eben


----------



## kero81 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Zum Thema Fail: YouTube - "FAIL!": Der Kult um die Schadenfreude im Netz


----------



## axel25 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich muss euch meinen heutigen Tag erzählen:

1. Stunde: Musik-->Lehrer sagt hier, gibt mir 6 Liederbücher, ich lange aber   zum Federmäppchen und schmeiße es ihm vor die Füße.

2. Stunde: Latein an sich ist schon ein Fail!

3. Stunde: Erdkunde--> Wir schauen uns über ggogle-Video einen Film über Dubai an! Bei Minute 5 lädt der Server auch nach 10 Versuchen nicht weiter!

4. Stunde: Englisch: Wir haben eine Referendarin, die null Durchsetzungsvermögen und Ahnung hat!-->es gibt bald eine Referendarin weniger, die mich unterrichtet, der Rest der Klasse findet sie auch schei*e. Wir haben jetzt dreimal hintereinander das selbe gemacht, es kann immer noch keider!

5. Stunde: Kein Fail  

6. Stunde: Kunst-->Wir haben mit Architektur angefangen, wir mussten uns nicht mit dem Umriss beschäftigen, sondern sollten die Häuser von innen her zeichnen. Resulstat--->Die Bibliothek des Hauses, das Arbeitszimmer und der Serverraum besitzen die Konturen und Türen von Star Wars/Star Gate-Schiffen!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Stargate/Starwars Türen ist doch mal was anderes als immer nur diese schnöden Holz oder Kunssttofftüren die es in dieser Form schon locken ein Jahrhundert gibt! So langsam sollte man mal über neue dinge Nachdenken!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich muss euch meinen heutigen Tag erzählen:
> 
> 1. Stunde: Musik-->Lehrer sagt hier, gibt mir 6 Liederbücher, ich lange aber   zum Federmäppchen und schmeiße es ihm vor die Füße.
> 
> ...




Es gibt halt so Tage, da sollte man im Bett bleiben....

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jungs, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Hab hier ne Leadtek 8800GTS 512MB rumliegen.

Nur die Karte, ohne jegliches Zubehör, 2 Jahre alt.

Was ist so ein Ding noch wert?


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

6,90€ Versand zu mir. 

Keine Ahnung um ehrlich zu sein. Evtl. halber Neupreis??


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich überlege ja das Ding für den HTPC aka LAN-DingsBums zu nehmen, dann hätte ich die fertig gemoddete GTX 285 für mein V2010 und könnte dadurch meinen etwas geschundenen Geldbeutel entlasten.

So eine 8800GTS ist ja eigentlich keine schlechte Karte und für LANs und zum BluRay schauen sollte die doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ich überlege ja das Ding für den HTPC aka LAN-DingsBums zu nehmen, dann hätte ich die fertig gemoddete GTX 285 für mein V2010 und könnte dadurch meinen etwas geschundenen Geldbeutel entlasten.
> 
> So eine 8800GTS ist ja eigentlich keine schlechte Karte und für LANs und zum BluRay schauen sollte die doch reichen, oder?




Eigentlich schon...

Ich habe mal bei Ebay geschaut....so 30 bis 60 Euro wird geboten...

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh je, ich hab für das Ding mal 220€ bezahlt.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dann würde ich sie behalten und in den kleinen Rechner einbauen, wie du es schon geschrieben hast.
Macht meiner Meinung nach am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sie behalten und in den kleinen Rechner einbauen, wie du es schon geschrieben hast.
> Macht meiner Meinung nach am meisten Sinn.



Jo...

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Wieder was zu modden 

Die Karte ist noch komplett original und hat ein grünes PCB 

Jetzt dürft ihr raten, was ich da alles zu tun hab. 

Wird sich der Q9550 aber etwas langweilen bei der Karte, oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Seh' ich genauso.

Wenn sie für den Zweck noch reicht, warum dann für (viel) Geld 'ne neue kaufen?
Für die Karte könnte - bei dem Einsatzzweck - ein E8400er oder so reichen - gibt's preiswert.
Für's spielen könnte der E8400er aber knapp werden: ich habe bei meinem E8500er Probleme bekommen.



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Oh je, ich hab für das Ding mal 220€ bezahlt.



ja - und als Du sie aus dem Laden trugst, war sie nur noch 150€ wert - das geht uns allen so!
Sieh' Dir nur mal den Wertverfall bei den Ssd's an: die X25-M ist innerhalb eines Jahres von über 400 auf 200€ gefallen.
Das nennt sich 'Fortschritt'!!!!

_Nein_, Rossi, das kennst _Du_ nicht.
*duckundgaaanzschnellindieandereRichtungrenn*

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Wieder was zu modden
> 
> Die Karte ist noch komplett original und hat ein grünes PCB
> 
> Jetzt dürft ihr raten, was ich da alles zu tun hab.



Ich hoffe, das du die Karte lackieren wirst, das HowTo dafür gibt es ja schon.


----------



## de_oli (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Sow jetz gibts ma ne meldung von mir 
unn ihr müsst euch DAS ab 0:50 reinziehen


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ach, gibts dich auch noch?!


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Er war beschäftigt...hat versucht aus nem Medion nen funktionierenden PC zu bauen....Er wurde heute wieder entlassen


----------



## de_oli (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

habt ihr es euch wenigstens angeguckt ;D 
ehm mein leben besteht zZ aus schule schlagzeug und ja  ehm ein hobby das viele jugendliche haben unn das unter umständen geld verbrennt


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das du die Karte lackieren wirst, das HowTo dafür gibt es ja schon.




Pah 

Mit schnödem Lackieren des PCBs werde ich mich nicht zufrieden geben. 

Ich wäre kein NobLorRos'ler, wenn ich nicht das Gehäuse wieder schön weiß lackieren und eine mundgeklöppelte Backplate basteln würde. 


Blöd ist allerdings, dass ich die Slotblende der GTX285 gerade schwarz lackiert habe, damit sie zum PC7 passt.

Jetzt ratet mal, welche Farbe die Slotblenden im V2010 haben. 

*EDIT:*

Hab grad noch ein top aktuelles MSI 939 Board mit passendem Athlon 64 3700+ (superhypermegaschnelle 2,2GHz, *90nm *), Arctic Freezer und 1GB RAM gefunden.

Ich sollte öfter mal aufräumen 

*EDIT EDIT:*

Was meint ihr?

Soll ich aus der GrakaModdingAktion ein HowTo oder einen Worklog machen?

ala *"Wie zerstöre ich eine 8800GTS am schnellsten?"*


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das geht noch schneller

Einfach die GTX 275 etc einbauen, EVGA Precision installieren, die GTX wieder ausbauen und zum benchen die 8800GTS 640MB wieder einbauen und nach kurzer Zeit über die Bildfehler wundern
Wenn EVGA Precision nämlich die Taktwerte der GTX auf die GTS knallt sieht die kein Land mehr


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oha 

Da bin ich ja froh, dass Wondows die Taktraten der 285er nicht auf die 8800GTS geschoben hat


----------



## Intelfan (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage...

Mein ASUS Notebook wurde endlich zurück genommen, nachdem es erst hieß, sie würden es nicht reparieren... Nun haben sie es dort zurückgenommen und eingeschickt, wo ich es gekauft habe... Das ist nun 3 Wochen her und seit 2 1/2 Wochen steht da nur beim RMA-Status "Waiting - Wait Parts"... Die Frage is, wie lange kann das noch dauern?! Ich brauche meinen Laptop für Schule ich muss den eigentlich bis zu den Osterferien haben... 
Nach den ganzen Aktionen die ASUS bei mir im moment abzieht bzw abgezogen hat werde ich mir NIE NIE wieder ASUS ins haus holen....


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

sagt mal, wäre das nicht was für die Brücke unseres Schiffes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab' ich von hier.
geben tut's die dort.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Aber wir haben doch schon schicke....Schiffstoiletten. Bei deinem Vorschlag fehlt vorne ein Griff zum öffnen des Deckels, ausserdem ist kein Toilettenpapier drin, das müsste aus dem kleinen Schlitz vorne rauskommen...


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Aber wir benutzen doch Muscheln***  

Btw. hab ich heut nen absoluten Fail geschaft: Wollte ne Partition formatieren, hab aber die falsche erwischt und die Hälfte meiner Spiele gekillt -.-



***wer "Demolition Man" kennt, weiss was ich meine


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich habe heute auch wieder was tolles geschafft: Ich habe mir nen dicken Kratzer ins Go for Gold gemacht....Mein lackierer wird sich freuen. Zum glück ist der Rechner (noch) nicht abgebrannt.....


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Aber wir benutzen doch Muscheln***



Weisst du etwas wie man die 3 Muscheln benutzt?


----------



## moe (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ratet mal, wer heute morgen vor meiner tür in *günzburg* stand! 
dhl ftw!

btw: darf/soll/muss ich jetzt eigentlich die peripherie modden, oder wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Heute stand DHL auch vor meiner Tür, um mir die ersten Teile meines neuen Projektes zu bringen....ich habe allerdings verpennt und sie nicht gehört....Die sollen auch nicht immer mitten in der Nacht kommen


----------



## moe (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

bist du student? 
16 uhr: frühstück?


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nebenher zu meiner Arbeit studiere ich auch noch Aber wenn du eh keine festen Arbeitszeiten hast....Bin gerade eben vom Mittagessen gekommen...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Na dann hopp hopp und fleissig Fotos machen


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mache ich nach dem Abendessen...morgen früh...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

 Da sitz ich schon wieder im Keller und lackier' mir die Finger wund 

Nobbi, Nobbi, Nobbi, deine Arbeitszeit möcht ich haben


----------



## godtake (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@moe: Zwecks wegen Peripherie: Mails sind raus - bis jetzt haben sich nur die Saitek- Jungs gemeldet. Der Rest ist wohl Cebit-AFK....

Ich würd sagen guggen was wir kriegen - und dann sehen was wir draus äh....machen...


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Hardware Wars-Die Rückkehr der Blödi-Schrauber!!!!!*

* Es war einmal in ferner Zukunft... Das Medion-Imperium unter Darth Asus baut im PCGH-System die Ultimative Waffe: Den LC-Power Todes-Lüfter...*
*Nur eine Handvoll Modder mit unterstützung der Blödi-Schrauber stellt sich der Bedrohung....*

*Episode VIII: Angriff des Plexi-Caravans

**Nach der erfolgreichen Flucht sind unsere Helden auf dem Weg zu Klutten the Mod, um Bahn Schienenbruch zu befreien, der immer noch in Plexi gepackt ist. Da Prinzessin derLordselbst mal dringend für kleine Prinzessinnen muss und ihr die Schiffstoilette definitiv zu dreckig ist und Master godtake dringend einen Spaceburger braucht, landet unsere Truppe auf dem Planeten Dannturinn, dem berüchtigtsten Raumhafens der Galaxie...*

_Master Nobbi:_ Wir uns hier in einer Stunde wiedertreffen.

_Master godtake:_ Da ist das Burgerimperium. Ich gehe einfach in den Fly-In-Schalter, da geht es schneller!

*....Unsere Helden sind aber nicht alleine gelandet! Der fiese Halts Maul sinnt auf Rache, da er von Darth Asus mit einer Luke....*

_Unwichtige Stimme aus dem Bestellophon:_ Burgerimperium, ihre Bestellung bitte!

_Halts Maul:_ Master godtake, aus Dir mache ich HACKFLEISCH!

_Master godtake:_ Das trifft eher auf Dich zu! Dein Sleeve ist echt mies! Holla,was war das?

_Halts Maul:_ Mein doppelter Licht-Pin-Remover wird dich verdoppeln und in feine Streifen schneiden, wie Pommes!

_Master godtake:_ Komm nur her, dann gehen dir die Augen auf wie Muffins!

*Der Kampf wütet lange, Master godtake, perfekt wie immer, sammelt schon mal Servietten und Strohhalme ein...*

_Halts Maul:_ Arrgh, mein Arm, mein Bein, Aua! Mein ähhh, mein...ähh, der Körperteil auf dem man sitzt...Meine Ohren, meine Nase....

*Nach weiteren 10 Minuten:*

_Master godtake:_ So, du Sushi-Caravan, leg dich nie mit einem hungrigen Blödi-Schrauber an... Jetzt bestelle ich mir erst mal was zu ess....

_Unwichtige Stimme aus dem Bestellophon:_ ...dann haben wir 23 Spaceburger aus Rindfleisch, ein Bucket komplett zerlegter Bantam mit Armen, Ohren, ne Menge Sitzfleisch und Nase, Sushi, Muffins, Cola, Tiramisu, Käsekuchen, Malzbier, Starkbier, Extra Cheese und Bacon, große Pommes und Skunk-Wings und ne große Apfelschorle, macht 156,75 an Schalter eins!

_Master godtake:_ Ähh, zum mitnehmen bitte!

*Zurück am Schiff:*

Celina`s Papa: Wow, für uns alle?

_Master godtake: _Ich hab Halts Maul getroffen und er hat gefragt, ob wir nicht teilen wollen. Hab ich gemacht. Er liegt jetzt in Teilen vorm Burgerladen. Er hat das Meiste bestellt... Allerdings sollten wir hier nicht mehr so schnell essen gehen!

_Caravan Rosstaeuscher:_ Warum nicht?

_Master godtake:_ Der Koch hat die Überreste von Halts Maul eingesammelt!!!

_Master Nobbi:_ Schaut, gut eingekauft ich hab! Burgerimperium hat Sonderaktion! Chicken Nuggets...(mampf) Für alle ich mitgebracht hab!(knurps)

_Caravan Kero:_ (Würg) Äh, danke, bin Vegetarier!

_Malkav Childwalker:_ Seit wann?

_Caravan Kero:_ Seit gerade, Master Nobbi kaut gerade am Griff von nem doppelten Licht-Pin-Remover....

*Fortsetzung folgt!*​


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

bahn Schienenbruch (immer noch in Plexi): Mmmpfff.........


----------



## godtake (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Aaaaaaaaaaah LOL!
Wenn ich nicht wüsste was für ein riesengroßer Piepmatz bei Nobbi schon lange gegen sein Hirn eingetauscht wurde *gagg?* würd ich jetzt einfach sagen:

"Nobbi - du hast echt einen riesen Vogel - und das ist richtig gut so..."

"Holla - was war das?"....ich werd nicht mehr....


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

"Mampf" Noch ein Chicken Nugget du möchtest? "Schleck"


----------



## godtake (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

2 bitte! Und ein Stück von den knusprigen Heatpipepommes und noch ein paar Country- Kondensatoren bitte - mit viiiiel roter Soße!


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@gt: okay. 
ich würd ja auch sooo gerne zur cebit fahren, aber hannover ist nun mal knapp 700km von mir weg .


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

moe: wo ist da das Problem?
Bettlacken 'raus, vorgehalten und ab geht's!
Der Wind steht doch gerade Richtig - so in 10 Stunden biste da......


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*....Und wieder hat keiner gemerkt, dass der N-PC01 schon wieder auf der Main ist*


----------



## axel25 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich denke, von mir gibt es auch bald ein Tagebuch!


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich denke, ich mach demnächst auch mal eins....


----------



## godtake (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ach Nobbi, klar haben wir das gemerkt - aber in unserer unübertroffenen Egozentriker- Arroganz haben wir da kulant drüber weg gesehen...

.
.
.

Wir waren auf der Main? *gagg?* Uaaaah! *ui* echt? Huch!


----------



## nobbi77 (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Master Nobbi demonstriert seinen Sleeve, indem er Master godtake mit einer gerade per DHL erhaltenen Luke....

*klonk*
*gagg?*
@ godischatzimausi:
Kero Holmes und Dr godtake muss in den Support-Shop!!!
Geile neue Serie!


----------



## ole88 (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

nett nett, und wieder geh ich für drei tage von board, werde aber dafür nen lappi mitnehmen die woche^^


----------



## godtake (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@Nobbi: Wird gemacht...heut, oder morgen, oder übermorgen oder *KLONK*


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

HHmmmm - mal sehen, ob wir es mit *KLONK* zum Wort des Jahres schaffen - zumindest in den Duden sollten wir damit kommen......


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Zumindest seid ihr auf dem besten Weg dorthin.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer hat schon wieder DHL gemoddet?!?!?
An die Wand, und umdrehen

Wieso???

Status von:  	        26.02.10 00:00
Nächster Schritt: 	Das Paket wird beim Eintreffen im Paketzentrum gescannt.

Ich habe Donnerstag mit PayPal bezahlt, Aquatuning hatte 10 Minuten später mein Geld. Verschickt haben sie es aber erst ca. 26 Stunden später
Und DHL hat den Freitag wohl zum verlängerten Wochenende genutzt


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Wenn AT das Pakerl erst 26 Stunden später zu DHL bringt - oder abholen lässt - kann aber DHL nix dafür.....

Dass ich DHL mal in Schutz nehme......


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ja, aber DHL hätte das alles Freitag schon bearbeiten können, dann hätte es heute schon geliefert werden können......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Ja,Ja....DHL....*

*Ich hatte am Sonntag, 21.02. für meinen Sohn einen Schreibtisch bei Amazon mit Premiumversand gekauft....(für mich kostenlos, da Mitglied)*

*Zugesagter Liefertermin: Di.*
*Versandbenachrichtigung: Mo.*
*Geld vom Konto: Di*

*Lebendszeichen von DHL: Do mit dem Hinweis: "Bitte melde Dich...niemand da"....es war aber den ganzen Tag einer zu Hause...*

*Am Freitag Nachmittag hat es endlich geklappt....*

*Der Kommentar meiner Frau zu mir im Orginal Ton:*
_*"Der hat ihn noch nicht einmal alleine hoch bekommen, da musst ich Ihm auch noch helfen...." *_​_*Und meine Frau wundert sich warum ich mich vor lachen gekringelt habe und den Scheidungsanwalt anrufen wollte....(Sie meinte natürlich den Schreibtisch)*_


*Weitere Fails vom Wochenende:*


*Die Montageanleitung vom Schreibtisch enthielt bildliche Fehler...als ich Ihn endlich zusammen hatte, wunderte ich mich, warum die Montagelöcher für die Taschenhalter "Innen" waren....ich hatte die Seitenteile Seitenverkehrt herum montiert....Also nochmal von vorne...*
*Ich habe meinem Compi die neue Hardware verpasst....beim umrüsten des HK3 auf Sockel AM3 viel mir auch, das Watercool für das zusammenbauen des Kühlers Spezialschrauben verwenden und der passenden Schlüssel im Umrüstset nicht vorhanden ist...Nach zwanzig Minuten suchereich hatte ich endliche meinen 100 Teiligen Biteinsatzkoffer gefunden....warum ist das Werkzeug nie da wo es sein sollte ???#*
*Beim neu befüllen der Wakü huscht auf einmal so ein Fingerhut voll grüne Kühlflüssigkeit durch die Schläuch....Häh??? Wo kommt die denn her, ich hatte doch mit 5L Destiliertem Wasser gespült und bis auf die Radis alles demontiert...selbst die Schläuche hatte ich erneuert....*
*Warum sind vom Corsair Netzteil die Kabel 10cm Kürzer als beim BeQuiet ??? Da musst ich auch noch Kabel Verlängerungen einsetzen....*
*Als die Truhe endlich wieder im Wohnzimmer stand, wollte ich den Compi starten, aber nichts passierte ....Beim Umrüsten hatte ich ein Kabel des Schlüsselstarters abgerissen...zum Glück hat das Board eigene Start und Reset Knöpfe...*
*Dann kam ich nicht ins Bios...Warum nicht ??? Das ist eine Eigenart von Gigabyte, da ist die Funktion "USB Eingabegräte unterstützen" Werksseitig deaktiviert... Da muss ich erst eine alte PS2 Tastatur anschließen...*
*Windoof 7 verlangt eine Neu Registrierung per Telefon !!! Warum per Telefon ???*
*Dann sitze ich da mit einem Kaffee am Compi, da kommt meine doofe Kuschelkatze an und wollte kuscheln...ich stell noch schnell den Becher zur Seite, damit sie ihn nicht umschmeißt und was passiert ??? Sie will über mich runter springen ich dreh mich zu Seite und schütte den Kaffe über meine G11 Tastatur und den gesamten Schreibtisch.......30 Sek. Später war es dunkel... Der Kaffee war vom Schreibtisch in die Stromschaltleiste gelaufen........Mit der Taschenlampe erst einmal alles trocken gelegt, FI Schalter wieder rein und was ist jetzt ??? Die Tastatur ist natürlich Schrott .........Die Rücktaste geht nicht mehr, sowie das gesammte Ziffernfeld....Der Kaffe war wohl zu Stark... Komisch...die Beleuchtung geht noch...*
*Mfg*


----------



## nyso (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Na das war ja  ein tolles Wochenende
Da freut man sich ja glatt, wenn die Woche wieder losgeht^^

Da hat irgendein NobLorRosser auf dem Moddingknopf gepennt^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Das erklärt, warum Du am WE so selten Online warst...

Also: 


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *J**warum ist das Werkzeug nie da wo es sein sollte ???#*


Frag' mal Katze oder Frau......


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Dann sitze ich da mit einem Kaffee am Compi, da kommt meine doofe Kuschelkatze an und wollte kuscheln...ich stell noch schnell den Becher zur Seite, damit sie ihn nicht umschmeißt und was passiert ??? Sie will über mich runter springen ich dreh mich zu Seite und schütte den Kaffe über meine G11 Tastatur und den gesamten Schreibtisch.......30 Sek. Später war es dunkel... Der Kaffee war vom Schreibtisch in die Stromschaltleiste gelaufen....*


Watt willste denn?
Is halt NobLorRos-Kaffee: der 400%ige......

probiere doch mal die Sache mit Spülmaschine und Mikrowelle aus.

NEIN - nicht die KATZE!
_Die Tastatur!


_Das ist durchaus Ernst gemeint: ich habe mal gelesen, dass die mseiten Tastaturen die Spülmaschine durchaus überstehen - niedrige Temperatur und ohne Spülmaschinensalz oder Reiniger.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wenn ich das alles so lese, kann ich froh sein, das mein Material noch nicht da ist.
Wer weiß, was mir sonst alles passiert wäre. Ist echt ärgerlich, wenn wegen so was
die gute HW in die ewigen Jagdgründe geht.
Hast mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl, tut mir immer in der Seele weh, wenn ich so was lese / höre.


----------



## Morytox (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

und noch ein grtund warum man katzen nur geröstet genießen sollte hrhrhr


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nicht rösten "DÜNSCHTEN" würde Paul Panzer sagen.


----------



## Intelfan (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Okay... unsere KAtze legt sich nru gerne auf meiner G15 schlafen  stört nur etwas, wenn sie schlafen will, wenn ich zocke  Getränke hab ich dann aber Kilometerweit weg


----------



## moe (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

getränke am pc? 
genau aus dem grund nur in möglichst geschlossenen behältnissen am anderen ende von schreibtisch, am liebsten aber auf der fensterbank neben dem schreibtisch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*Katzen, Computer und Getränke*

Hi

Es gibt da ein einfaches Mittel, solche Unfälle zu verhindern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nennt sich 'Getränkehalter' , Tassenhalter' oder 'Dosenhalter' - der Name sagt eigentlich schon alles aus!

Das sollte helfen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Morytox (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

is ja uncool das is ja fernmoddingprävention xD


----------



## nobbi77 (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mein neuestes DHL-Erlebnis:

Am Samstag hatte ich den Briefträger verpennt...kein Problem, heute zur Post und Abholkarte abgeben und zwei Pakete holen.

"Sie brauchen eine Vollmacht von ihrer Lebensgefährtin!
"Es ist aber MEIN Paket..."
"Sie brauchen eine unterschriebene Vollmacht!"

Ok, nicht aufregen, wieder nach Hause,Vollmacht holen...

"Hier ist die Vollmacht."

Die unfäh...unfreundl...Mitarbeiterin geht nach hinten und holt ein Paket.
An meine Frau adressiert, ok.
"Es fehlt noch ein Paket!"
"Es war aber nur eins!
"Logisch, das Zweite ist für MICH und an MICH!"

Die Mitarbeiterin geht nach hinten und holt ein Paket: An mich adressiert!

"Toll, dass ich eine Vollmacht meiner Lebensgefährtin für mein Paket brauche..."

Und was ist gekommen?

*Die große Noblorros Vorankündigung:
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein 10. offizieller Mod ist in Planung zum 2000 jährigen NobLorRos Jubiläum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spannung....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird das Case....

Was mache ich damit?

Kleiner TIP:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Hinweis!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Name des Projektes: "The Dark Side"......*
Farben: Wie von mir gewohnt....diesmal alles anders! Ich halte es wie Henry Ford: Ihr findet jede Farbe,solange sie schwarz ist!!!
Einige Hardwareteile sind schon vorhanden,einiges kommt erst auf den Markt, einiges wird erst gekauft.....Aber bis es richtig los geht, vergehtnoch etwas zeit...ich werde aber schon heimlich dran arbeiten.

Aber zum 10.Mod soll es mein persönliches Meisterwerk werden


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kerl, hast du im Lotto gewonnen oder zu viele Schläge mit dem Gürt... äh, der Luke bekommen. 
Was machst du denn mit den ganzen Computern??
Vor allem, wie willst du dich noch steigern?? Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf ein neues Meisterwerk von dir. 
Lass uns aber nicht zu lange warten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Nobbi, wenn ich Deine Bilder ansehe und dann nach links auf meinen Office-PC gucke, warum sehe ich zwei (fast) identische Gehäuse- nur, dass bei mir Lian-Li (PC-7B) drauf steht?

Ich denke aber mal, dass Dein A+ etwas preiswerter war....

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Milkyway (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tastaturen in die Spühlmaschine werfen geht sehr gut^^ Würd ich allerdings mit nem G11 nicht machen, steckt zu viel Elektronic drin^^

Meins zerleg ich immer zum saubermachen.. Ich denke mal bei dir sind dann nen paar der Leiterbahnen auf den "Tasten-Folien" korrodiert, die kann man mit z.b. Silberlack aber wieder reparieren 

@ Nobbi: Ich kann Pakete an meinen Vater oder Bruder bei DHL abholen.. (Solang ich meinen Perso dabei hab, natürlich^^) Seid wann braucht man da den ne Vollmacht? o.O


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ist bei uns schon länger so, sonst könntest du ja beim Nachbarn den Zettel rausfischen und das Paket abholen.
Bei uns brauch ich neuerdings keinen Perso mehr.


----------



## godtake (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Uaaah! Noch ein Nobbi-Mod. Du legst ein Tempo vor - da wird einem schwindelig!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hey, das ist erst die Vorbereitungsphase! Diesmal mit etwas völlig neuem:
PLANUNG


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wat für'n Ding - _Planung_? (kann man das essen oder gibt's 'n Spray dagegen?)

Und das als NobLorRos-Gründer!

Ne, Nobbi: das geht nun gar nicht, das ist ein absolutes No-Go!

Führt so was nicht zum Rauswurf?

Nobbi, Nobbi: das kannst Du uns nicht antun!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ok, nenen wir es anders:

Spontane völlig bekloppte Ideen zu Papier bringen, Kaffee drüber kippen und dann doch alles anders machen


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So eine Planung kann auch nach hinten los gehen, mal sehen, was der Gute
diesmal verbricht.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer hat den Rechner eines Bekannten gemoddet?

Ich hab hier ein ASRock M3A785GM-LE mit einem X2 240 und 2GB Kingston Hyper-X gepaart und die Onboardgrafik weigert sich strikt ein Bild auf den Monitor zu schicken.
Weiterhin weigert sich das MB auch irgendein Fehlersignal mittels Piepen auszugeben.

Daraufhin hatte ich das MB in Verdacht und habe es in die RMA gegeben.
Heute kam das neue Board und ich habe immer noch das selbe Problem.

Ich habe bereits RAM, Netzteil, Festplatte, DVD-Laufwerk getauscht und es mit 2 verschieden Grafikkarten über PCIe auf 3 verschiedenen Monitoren versucht... 

NIX 

Kann es wirklich sein, dass die CPU 'ne Macke weg hat? Die habe ich als einziges noch nicht getauscht, da ich keine AM3-CPU daheim rumliegen habe.

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hast du schon mal eine andere Graka versucht und dann im Bios mal nachgesehen?
Nicht, das die onboard Grafik im Bios deaktiviert ist.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits RAM, Netzteil, Festplatte, DVD-Laufwerk getauscht und es mit *2 verschieden Grafikkarten über PCIe* auf 3 verschiedenen Monitoren versucht...



kuck kuck


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kann ja sein das im Bios eingestellt ist, dass das Bild nur über die Onboardgrafik ausgegeben wird. Und die kann ja defekt sein^^


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

er bekommt doch kein bild wie soll er da nach sehehn 

und hier noch die auflsung was nobbi mit seinen computern macht bzw warum er immer neue braucht.
http://comps.fotosearch.com/comp/STK/STK012/troedel-haufen-gebrochen_~SVS1002.jpg


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hey so siehts in meinem Keller auch aus!


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

WER HAT SCHON WIEDER DHL GEMODDET

Jetzt reichts wir endgültig, vortreten und Arschtritt kassieren

Ich warte seit heute früh auf 3 Pakete, bei dem von AC gucke ich die ganze Zeit im Onlinetracking nach dem Status.

Und was steht da? _Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt._

ABER: Als ich ebend in den Briefkasten guckte lächelte mich dieser blöde türkise Zettel an, Ersatzzustellung in der Nachbarschaft. Alle 3 Pakete liegen seit heute früh beim Nachbarn.

  Undjetzt das beste: BEI MIR HAT NIEMAND GEKLINGELT UND WANN DER NACHBAR WIEDER ZU HAUSE IST WEIß ICH NICHT


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Anscheinend wurde dieses Mal deine Klingel und nicht DHL ferngemoddet.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Die Klingel funktioniert, das ist nicht das Problem.
Aber offenbar wollte DHL nicht warten bis ich aus dem zweiten OG unten bin und haben die Pakete unten abgegeben

Ich komme doch ohne die Pakete nicht weiter


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tja, das haben sich die früheren Paketboten von Hermes und DHL hier im Hause auch erlaubt.
Deswegen sind sie ja jetzt die _früheren_ Paketboten.....


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hier die Bilder vom fertigen DHL-Mod-PC:






Nichts zu sehen? Kein Wunder, das Projekt ist komplett verloren gegangen


----------



## axel25 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Uih, wie wäre es mit einem Bahn-Mod? 
@nobbi: wenn ich wieder Geld habe werde, werde ich wohl ein DHL-Mod machen! Oder einen Crysis Nanosuit?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



axel25 schrieb:


> Uih, wie wäre es mit einem Bahn-Mod?


Da siehste auch nicht mehr - der hat immer Verspätung!

So, wie sich die Ausfälle bei NobLorRos'lern wieder häufen, scheint da wieder jemand auf'm Knopf zu pennen
 - ich habe auch eine Vermutung, wer......



axel25 schrieb:


> *Drück*aber  nicht den daumen
> *duckundweg*


----------



## moe (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@mory: also wenn es *klonk* zum wort des jahres schafft, dann ist "fermoddingprävention" (was ein geiles wort) aber ganz klar auf platz 2!


----------



## kero81 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*klonk* hallo Nobbi!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt *gagg*


----------



## kero81 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Echt? *Doing* Wusst ich doch!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...s-fixed-new-pics-30-07-09-a-5.html#post345535

Die Innenverblendung isses! *klonk*


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

was hat es jetzt mit den lüfter bildern auf sich ?

achso ist es auch fernmoddingprävenzion wenn man via ups versendet ?

*klonk**luke*


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Du bist gerade live bei der Dark-Side-Planung dabei*klonk*


@ Kero:

So, das vorläufige Endergebnis der Telefonkonferenz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hälst du davon?


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das ja schnuggelich
nobbi nimmt eine...


----------



## axel25 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*klonk* Aua, Schienenbruch, das is *klonk**klonk**klonk* 
Autsch, hey, da ist nobbi! Hast du noch so ein Ding? Danke *klonk*


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So axel, dank dir habe ich meine 3 Pakete also ebend erst bekommen, ja



Der Nachbar von unten stand gerade nach dem 4 Versuch, meine Pakete zu holen in Unterhosen vor mir und entschuldigte sich, dass er bis ebend geschlafen hat und ich ihn gerade geweckt habe

Ich schlafe ja schon gerne und lange, aber bis 17:30Uhr


----------



## axel25 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nicht DHL habe ich gemoddet, sondern deinen Nachbarn-->rat mal wieso er so lange geschlafen hat


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Den hast du sicher nicht gemoddet, es sei denn du hast ihm was ins Bier gemixt
Frag nicht wieso, sonst bekommst du Angst


----------



## axel25 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh Gott, einer der H4ler die Cop mal angesprochen hat?


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ne, nen Hooligan mit Glatze und breitem Kreuz, der ständig ärger mit der Polizei hat^^
Aber sonst ein sehr freundlicher Nachbar, immer sehr zuvorkommend^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



axel25 schrieb:


> Nicht DHL habe ich gemoddet, sondern deinen Nachbarn-->rat mal wieso er so lange geschlafen hat


Ist einfach und schnell geraten: das war der NobLorRos-Kaffee - besser gesagt: die Reste von dem 400%igen von Kero!


----------



## Malkav85 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nyso schrieb:


> Ne, nen Hooligan mit Glatze und breitem Kreuz, der ständig ärger mit der Polizei hat^^
> *Aber sonst ein sehr freundlicher Nachbar*, immer sehr zuvorkommend^^



solange du dein Schutzgeld pünktlich zahlst


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum DHL nicht nach oben will.


----------



## axel25 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Na, bei nyso trifft DHL voll zu: *D*er *H*ooligan* L*iefert


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

  
Ihr seid schuld, jetzt muss ich vom Fußboden weiter schreiben.


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hrhrhrhrhr mit recht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Na, bei nyso trifft DHL voll zu: *D*er *H*ooligan* L*iefert


----------



## axel25 (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und hepp:
Gerda eben bestellt:
ASUS Crosshair II Formula
Xigmatek Asgard
AMD Phenom II X4 920
Artic Cooling Fusion 550R
be quiet! SilentWings USC

Sollte so gegen WE eintrudeln
Bestellt bei mindfactory.


----------



## Kaspar (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

kool was soll damit passieren ? casmod ausm asgard oder nur nen neuer pc ?

und das mit dem we kannste vergessen DHL-Modding FTW!


----------



## axel25 (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

beides:duamen: schau mal unter Tagebücher!


----------



## Milkyway (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wehe du modest DHL, kaspar^^

Hab gestern Windows 7 + nen EKL Heidi bestellt. Will haben! Auch wenn meine GraKa, seid nun fast 3 Monaten nicht da ist..


----------



## axel25 (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Bilder sind online 

Kein DHL-Modding, bitte! Möchte doch Sonntag euch ein Update präsentieren


----------



## nobbi77 (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@Axel: dann mal hopp hopp, die Stargate-Verarsche schreibennatürlich passend zum Mod...Mod-Gate????
Darf ich General Nobbi sein? Die Körperfülle stimmt schon mal.


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dann wohl eher "Yobbi the Hut".


----------



## nobbi77 (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Moment, der hiess doch Klutten the Mod......

Egal...

*Das Chaos geht in die neue Dimension: Wir failen,...ähhh, feilen gerade an der NobLorRos-Homepage!!!!!!*
*Idee: In geistiger Umnachtung Kero81, Celina`s Papa und natürlich der dicke...ähhhh, schicke nobbi*

*Gestaltung der HP: Master godtake...der Sleeve ist stark bei diesem da....*
*Wenn das mal gut geht....*
*Was wird euch da erwarten? Fails, Projekte, Tipps und natürlich blöde Geschichten*


----------



## Kaspar (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



sehr koole idee 

werden wir da dann auch unsere dienstleistungen anbieten ?

achso wenn ihr in irgendeiner form hilfe braucht ich helfe gerne.

Grüßelchen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wieder ein Schritt in Richtung Erlangung der Weltherrschaft. 

Wir werden Millionen von Anfragen und Milliarden von Hits haben und irgendwann werden *WIR* das Internet sein *harharhar* 

*Klonk!*

Ok, ok, ich komm schon ins Bett mein Schatz.


----------



## godtake (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jubbi Kaspar - dass ich da auf Dich zurück komme - das ist schon mal sicher =D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das mit der Webseite ist eine Hammer Idee...

Ich habe gerade mit Nobbi telefoniert und da plobt dieses Fenster auf....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe doch nichts gemacht...

Mfg​


----------



## godtake (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Lol! =d


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da sind die Anti- Piraten Patches wohl mal wieder über das Ziel hinaus geschossen.


----------



## Kaspar (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ach du Rossi ich dachte es macht dir spaß windows zu installieren sorry dann habe ich das falsch verstanden


----------



## Morytox (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

des mit der hompage is ja sone sache .. hab vor über nem monat mit glaub nobbi ma geschwätzt über das thema und dass ich fände dasses ne jute idee wäre und jetzt sachreibt er die ideen komm woanders her grml...


----------



## godtake (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

OOOch Mory, nur weil du Mr. Giftige Finger bist musst Du nicht gleich giftig sein!
Jedem Alles! Ich dachte dass ist und war unsere Devise.
Außerdem lässt sich das doch problemlos in den Griff kriegen:


*Mr. Morytox: El Chefe von die Seite 
(kennst du dich mit html, php, css aus?)

Mr. Kaspar: El Sklavä Nr. 1 von die El Chefe von die Seite
(kennst sich mit css / html aus so weit ich das gesehen habe)

Mr. Godtake: El Sklavä Nr. 2 von die El Chefe von die Seite
(kennst sich mit html aus, versteht manchmal CSS und hat bis jetzt noch immer die Flucht vor php ergriffen....)
*

Oda?

Wie immer setzte ich das Engagement der "Kern- Crew" (also von den Leuten die sich auch schon mit dem Mod ernsthaft beschäftigen voraus )...die sind dann halt alle El Sklaväs von die El Sklaväs von die El Chefe von die Seite.....


Oo...Arbeitsflash...


----------



## Kaspar (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

also bei mir stimmts auf jeden fall.

aso mal ne grundlegende frage wollen wir ein Content Management System benutzen oder selbst schreiben ?
Frage geht an alle auch die die keine ahnung habe bitte das was euch besser gefällt nehmen .

Ich bin für selbst schreiben passieren einfach mehr fails


----------



## nyso (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ihr seid doch eine PCGHX-Gemeinschaft, wieso wollt ihr PCGHX dann also verlassen und euch auf eure eigene HP zurückziehen?
Ein extra Unterforum für NobLorRos wäre gut, aber eine eigene HP würde ich nicht gut finden


----------



## Kaspar (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

nein das forum wäre doch weiter hin hier das wäre nur eine naja nennen wir es filiale wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab das heißt dort wird genau erläutert was noblorros ist und wir stellen unsere fails und mods zu schau mehr kommt auf die hp nicht !


----------



## nyso (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hauptsache die Tagebücher etc. bleiben hier auf PCGHX...


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Für die Website kann ich das CMS Joomla empfehlen, ist relativ einfach zu bedienen, es gibt jede
Menge Erweiterungen und kann beliebig angepasst und erweitert werden.
Die HP der Leine-Zwerge ist auch mit einer älteren Version erstellt worden, die lässt sich dann gut
von 2 oder mehr Leuten verwalten.


----------



## Kaspar (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

die frage ist nur ob es einfach zu bedienen sein soll und ob es zuverlässig funktionieren soll oder ob es lieber nen haufen fehler gibt und 1 webmaster der mit der arbeit nicht nach kommt ?

ich finde letztere interessanter


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh je 

Hab grad BF BC2 installiert und versuch mich gerade am Singleplayer.

Mein PC schafft mit allen Details bis zum Anschlag in FullHD gerade mal 41 fps maximal und 13 fps minimum


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dann wird´s mal Zeit für neue HW. ,  und wir bekommen wieder was zu lesen.


----------



## nobbi77 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Master MorykauftbeimObi:
Ja, du hattest definitiv vor seeeehr langer zeit schon mal ne HP angesprochen.
Allerdings habe ich natürliche gem. unseren AGBs deine Idee perfektioniert, nachdem ich sie dreist geklaut habe und....

*Master MorykauftbeimObi demonstriert seinen Sleeve, indem er eine zufällig gerade selbst gebastelte Luke nimmt und damit Master Nobbi.....*

 Du hatteft die Idee! Nift die von Ricola......


----------



## Morytox (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hrhr ^^ @ goddi , jupp kenn mich ä bissel in HTML und CSS aus , zwar noch net so dass ich es komplettselbst erstellen könnte aber gute grundlagen , verändern kannsch allet ^^ php mussi ma schauin nen buch hab ich zmindest und das thema ma angekratzt ^^ 
als FiSi scheu ich mich vor nischt ^^

@ nobbi , geil wie immer xD dachte garnicht dasses scho so lang her is ^^ aber jes weiß ik wo mein weißer bart herkommt hrhr


----------



## axel25 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Wurmloch SG NobLorRos

Die erste Reise
*
General Nobbi (Hammont, der mit dem Marmorkopf): Gentleman, um 0700 werden sie dass Stargate zu P3X920 passieren! Sie können gehen.

_Beim herausgehen: General knöpft sich Colonel Axel25 vor: _
General Nobbi: Colonel, sie nicht!
Colonel Axel25: Gibt es ein Problem, Sir?
GN: Ja, in der Tat! Ein Stagate hat nur 9 Chevrons, wieso hat unseres seit gestern 10?
CA25: Äh...
GN: Wer von ihnen war das? Sie wissen, dass sie das größte und ähm...beste Team sind, das das Wurmloch-Programm hat!
CA25: Fragen sie doch mal der'Lor'dselbst _(Anm.d.Red.:sprich: der Lor dselbst). _

_Rennt eilig weg...

um 0700 im Torraum: 

_CN25: Ok, alle da? der'Lor'dselbst? Major Godtake? Verdammt! Rosstäuscher, beeilen sie sich!

...
to be continued!​


----------



## axel25 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und nochwas:

*Neue Bilder*


----------



## kero81 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> aso mal ne grundlegende frage wollen wir ein Content Management System benutzen oder selbst schreiben ?



Also dazu sage ich nur: YouTube - René Marik - Maulwurfs große Frage


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*Es geht weiter!*

Hi!

Bei mir im TB geht's auch weiter - und Paketraten gibt's auch!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Fortsetzung von SG NobLorRos
*
_Die vier SGler durchschritten das Stargate...
_Rosstäuscher(hustet): Colonel, wo sind wir hier gelandet
Colonel Axel25: P3X920 ist das nicht! Der Planet sah anders aus! Hier steht auch kein NobLorRos!
Major Godtake: Bei allem Respekt Sir, hier hinten steht er. Aber es scheint kein Wahlgerät zu geben!
CA25: Rosstäuscher. Godtake, suchen sie es! der'Lor'dselbst, sie kommen mit mir mit! Dahinten lang.

_4 Stunden später:
_
MG: Sir, wir haben einen Ausgang gefunden. 
CA25: Gut gemacht, Godtake, der'Lor'dselbst und ich kommen nach!

_Am Eingang

_CA25: Oh Gott, Godtake, wieso haben sie mir nicht gesagt, dass hier Compu'terbild wohnen. In Deckung.
Rosstäuscher: Deckung, eine BlizzDings-Dings
CA25: Oh scheißße!

to be continued​


----------



## nobbi77 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*SG NobLorRos: Daheim im Berg....

*General Nobbi (am Telefon, vom Schreitisch geht er eh nie weg): Mr President,schön von Ihnen zu hören!

Mr President:  Die Goa for Gould sind dabei, eine Invasion auf die Erde vorzubereiten! Ich möchte, dass sie ihr bestes Team einsetzen!

General Nobbi: Mr Rosstaeuscher hat die neuen Geek-Sonden entwickelt und Colonel Axel25 wird natürlich wie üblich Chaos...die Situation völlig im Griff haben. Ich rufe mal bei den Morytox an, ob die nicht auch wieder etwas töt...verdeidigen möchten. Und unsere neue Geheimwaffe kennen die Goa for Gould noch nicht: Den N-PC01....

Mr President: Ich trinke jetzt erst mal ein Tee-Alk und erwarte, dass sie alles Erdenkliche tun. Von dem was sie geschwafelt haben, habe ich eh nix verstanden....Ah, meine Praktikantin..., Tschüs, General!​


----------



## Malkav85 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Moment, der hiess doch Klutten the Mod......
> 
> Egal...
> 
> ...



rofl und ich hatte vor 2 Tagen noch den Einfall bei myspace was zu erstellen  

Ja ja, viele Dumme, ein Kühlschrank ^^


----------



## Kaspar (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Mory: was ist ein FiSi ?

und ich glaube ich habe dich noch nicht im icq falls du so etwas besitzt 
wenn du möchtest kannst du mir mal deine icq nummer geben oder wenn du skype hast auch skype dann können wir 3 mal reden und sagen wie wir uns das ganze vorstellen und wer welche aufgaben erledigt.

ich währe übrigens gegen ein cms da es zu einfach für noblorros wäre und die fehler quote zu gering ist 

also denke wir hören von ein ander.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Guten Abend !!!

Ich habe mir heute die Finger wund gebenscht für den NobLorRos PC.....

Kommt morgen im Tagebuch ein Test für "große" Jungs.....

Aber hier mal was anderes....

Nachdem wir leider am 01.01. den Mini Yorkshire meiner Eltern einschläfern lassen mussten..... und meine Mutter und auch mein Vater das Kuscheltier fehlte.....und auch unser Hund Lara fehlte der Spielkamerad.....

Seit Mittwoch ist wieder Leben in der Bude....wir haben Familienzuwachs....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein 10 Wochen altes Chiuaua Mädchen...

Sie heißt Cindy...

Mit auf dem Bild unser Chiuaua Lara und eine Handelsübliche Tasse zum Größenvergleich....

Mfg​


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

äähhh - entschuldige, ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten (höchstens drauf *duckundwegrenn*), aber: ist 'Größe' da nicht das falsche Wort?

Ich hoffe mal, dass Ihr an Cindy genauso viel Freude habt, wie am 'Vorgänger'.

Watt meint Lara dazu?

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich würde aber nicht zu viel Milka geben - sonst wird Cindy noch mit'm Tennisball verwechselt
(*duckundgaaanzschnellwegrenn*)


----------



## godtake (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Rossi: Putzig....und das soll ein Hund sein? *KLONK*

@ Webseitendiskussion:

- Alles selber schreiben - immer gut - aber viel zu umständlich, unwirtschaftlich und automatisch viele ausgrenzend
- CMS einsetzen: Viele Autoren möglich, einfach zu bedienen (wer mit Word klar kommt kommt auch halbwegs mit den meisten CMS klar, gut anzupassen und halbwegs schnell zu machen
- zu CMS: Tendiere ich auch zu Joomla, ist stabil und gut zum anpassen (hab alle bisher Webseiten bis auf die statischen auch mit Joomla umgesetzt - kenn mich da zumindest laienhaft aus

-> zu den Befürchtungen: Wenn dann denke ich wird da eher was draus a la Million-Dollar-PC, also quasi eine alternative Präsentationsform mit der man vor Sponsoren für zukünftige Projekte in Ruhe angeben kann ^^. *Niemalf werden wir auf diefem wunderbaren Forum verfwinden! Wär ja noch föner!!*

So weit, Dr. godtake, Diagnose: Schlafmangel, Überarbeitungssyndrom, akutesDauerndImPflegeraumstehSyndrom....aus...*KLONK*...AU! Nobbi...Donnerwetter *KLONK*....Bett geh...


----------



## Kaspar (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ok dann nehmen wir wenn mory auch dafür ist ein cms ansonsten schreiben wir halt eine unwirtschaftliche homepage 

und beim cms würde ich mich noch nicht festlegen wollen weil ich habe bis her mit joomla nich kein einziges mal gearbeitet und habe es nur mal so zum beschnuppern auf meinen webspace geschmissen aber ich finde es von tag zu tag wo ich mich mit joomla beschäftige komischer 

also werde mal ne liste der infrage kommenden cms machen und dann müssen wir uns einigen.

achso rossi ist ja echt süß der kleine aber pass auch das du nicht mal nen ram riegel auf ihn fallen läst den findeste nicht wieder.
*duckundfarfarawayrenn* *klonk* *ohhmisstichwolltemichdochmalmitrossiaufdercebittrefenn* *luke*


----------



## nyso (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Rosstäuscher, meine beiden Hunde wiegen zusammen über 100 Kilo und verputzen am Tag *3 Kilo* frisches Fleisch vom Schlachter(extra für Hunde) und dazu noch selbstgekochtes Essen, wie es in etwas ärmeren deutschen Familien Alltag ist

Wie fiel wiegt der Chiuaua?


----------



## Morytox (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ja habe icq @kasper aber ich nutzes net ^^ lieber sind mir msn da kann ich dir die addy schiggen oder einfach morytox bei skype eingeben den gibts nur einmal hrhr , genauso wie bei google bin halt einmalig ^^

joomla hab ich auch bissel erfahrung --> ma wieder n buch =P joa 
könn ja heut nachmittag ma labern


----------



## Kaspar (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

jop und mach mal nen kaspar draus


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Kspar: Hast du einen Briten gefrüstücht?

Wetten, dass meine 14 Monate alte Ratte (die werden im Schnitt 18-Monate alt) Rossis Chiuaua zum Frühstück istt?!? 

*ganzschnellSchienenbruchhinterherrenn


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ nyso

Die beiden sind ja drollig.... Lebendige Kopfkissen....

Also Lara wiegt 3 Kilo....

Wie viel Cindy wiegt wissen wir noch nicht....sie kommt erst noch in eine Backwaage....

Zu allen anderen Kommentaren:

*Ja...das sind Hunde !!!*

Chiuauas sind die älteste Hunderasse der Welt und nahezu unverändert, kommen ursprünglich aus Mexiko und gab es schon bei den Azteken....

Dagegen sind Eure großen Hunde alles Mischlinge....

Außerdem kenne sie praktisch keine Krankheiten sind extrem Quirlig und werden im Durchschnitt 17 Jahre alt....

Während Eure* großen Hunde *nach 8-10 Jahre schon schwer Krank sind und wegsterben.... 

Jedem das Seine...

*So....und ich bin jetzt schwer beleidigt....

*Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wetten, ich schlage Dich beim 'schwer' beleidigt?
Mit meinen 135kg!

Rossi: während Dein Chihuahua _bestenfalls_ als Handwärmer langt, konnte meine Dogge mich _komplett_ wärmen.
Nur das Umdrehen wird dann 'etwas' schwerer - mit 85kg _auf_ der Bettdecke.....

Allerdings: so ein Hund in Kalbsgröße frisst auch entsprechend - bekam der nur 5kg am Tag, hat der Dich abends _sehr_ hungrig angesehen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Du musstest ihm ja auch nicht alles wegfuttern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Damals wog _ich_ nur 10kg mehr las meine Dogge: 95!


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das war vor meiner Erkrankung auch mein Kampfgewicht.


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Komisch, Rossi hat nichts mehr zu der Ratte gesagt
Ob ich mir das morgen auf der Messe anhören darf?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

na ja - meine 'Erkrankung' heißt S-bahn-Berlin GmbH: als ich da anfing, hatte ich immer noch 95 kg - ein Jahr später 145!


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tjatja, die DB. Mal schauen ob Kaspar und ich wirklich gleichzeitig ankommen


----------



## moe (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ein kollege von mir hat auch so ein "hundkatzenrattending" 
*duckundweg...*
der trägt sein "hundkatzenrattending" immer in der brusttasche von der jacke mit sich rum. das sieht echt geil aus!

@nyso: ich hätte auch gern so nen großem hund, die sind immer so schön ruhig, aber ich wär zu faul, mit dem gassi zu gehen. die kleinen sind mir zu aufgedreht.


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@moe: Ratten sind was feines-->es genügt dazusein und sie fühlen sich bei dir wohl. Käfig regelmäßig ausmisten, frisches Wasser, genug zu Essen und abzu kraulen reicht! Die sind genial!


----------



## ole88 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

kann wer ma unsere madder modden? so von innen nach aussen oder so? drecksviecher kompletter arbeitstag im arsch gewessen deswegen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Für alle die Morgen zu Cebit wollen....

Früh los fahren....

Es schneit hier wie bescheuert....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg​


----------



## Kaspar (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

naja um so besser das ich mich für den zug entschieden habe wollte ja eig auch mit auto fahrn


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Der Zug fährt bei Schnee nicht.......
DB AG; Abenteuer Bahn (nicht) fahren - der Wahnsinn hat Methode!

Ich muss zwar morgen früh zum Dienst, habe aber wenigstens nur Dienstunterricht - und nur 4 km Weg!


----------



## Kaspar (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

^^ jaja ich fahre trotzdem dann kann ich morgen abend wenigstens meine abenteuer posten


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Dann fahrt vorsichtig, der Streudienst ist zur Zeit nicht der Beste bei uns.*
Wir haben schon 10-15cm+ Schnee, je nach Wind. Bin eben durch den Ort nach Hause und
habe den ganzen Abend noch keinen Streuer gesehen. 
Wenn die Geräte kaputt waren, musste *SOFORT* ein Monteur kommen und sie reparieren, aber
wenn ich dann morgens um 6 auf KD gefahren bin, hat keine Sau die reparierten Geräte benutzt.
Konnte dann 1 1/2 Std. Richtung Dortmund schlittern, bevor ich überhaupt ein Streugerät gesehen habe.


----------



## moe (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ich glaube, der wettergott hier ist besoffen.
bei mir wechseln sich sonne und schneesturm im 15 minuten takt ab.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hhhm - in Berlin heißt das dann 'bezirksweise (Schnee-)Schauer'

der Schauer ist immer in dem Bezirk, wo du gerade drauf angewiesen bist, dass er nicht da ist.....


----------



## killer89 (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich präsentiere:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NobLorRos Schogetten in der Vollmilch-Nuss-Sorry-Edition 

Geile Nummer Rossi  danke für die Schrauben und die Schokis ^^
Die Schrauben passen auch 

MfG


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zug fährt bei Schnee nicht.......
> DB AG; Abenteuer Bahn (nicht) fahren - der Wahnsinn hat Methode!
> 
> der Schauer ist immer in dem Bezirk, wo du gerade drauf angewiesen bist, dass er nicht da ist.....


Dir hätte aber eigentlich klar sein müssen, dass NobLorRos auch fürs Wetter zuständig ist. 

Die Bahn fährt bei Schnee schon, hat aber meist mindestens 3 Std. Verspätung. 
Die fahren nur bei Sturm nicht mehr. Hat mich letzten Montag einen Urlaubstag gekostet, als ich von Köln nach Hamburg wollte. 

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Schrauberopi: warum biste nicht gefahren?
Hätte 'nen Tag Abenteuerurlaub gegeben......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ich präsentiere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön das die Schrauben passen und lass Dir die Schokolade schmecken....

Hat etwas länger gedauert, aber ich bin halt schon etwas älter und NobLorRos....

Als mir am Mittwoch die Schrauben in die Hand gefallen sind, da vielen mir wieder meine Sünden ein....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Raumschiff NobLorRos, Sternzeit 11223344....

1. Offizier Rosstaeuscher ist zurück von einer Geheimen Mission...*


*Kapitän Nobbi: Nr. 1 ... Schön sie sind wieder wohlbehalten angekommen....gab es Schwierigkeiten ??? War die Mission ein Erfolg ???
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Na ja....ein voller Erfolg wäre jetzt etwas übertrieben, aber man kann sagen wir haben uns bemüht.....
Kapitän Nobbi: Was soll das heißen ???
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Nun, ich habe mich wie geplant mit axel25 und Kaspar auf der Cebit getroffen .... und ich habe auch unbemerkt von der Öfftenlichkeit und den Wachen das Geheime Paket vom Sternenschiff Sapphire an Kaspar übergeben können.....
Kapitän Nobbi: Und weiter ??? Was ist schief gegangen ???
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Nun, axel25 ging wie geplant auf Geheime Mission, während Kaspar und ich auf Verstärkung warteten um die Cebit stürmen zu können...
Kapitän Nobbi: Was ist passiert ???
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Nun, es kam keine Verstärkung....der Rest der Mannschaft muss sich verflogen haben.....vielleicht sind sie auch von dem Intergalaktischen Schneesturm aufgehalten worden...
Kapitän Nobbi: Das ist ja eine Katastrophe !!! Was haben Sie unternommen ???
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Kaspar und ich haben dann versucht die Mission alleine zu Ende zu bringen, es ist uns aber leider nicht gelungen die 100.000qm Ausstellungsfläche zu umzingeln, so das wir nach einigen Stunden aufgeben mussten....
Kapitän Nobbi: Ich sehe schon, Ihr habt getan was Ihr konntet, nehmt das nächste mal die Clone Maschine mit....


Nanu ??? Wo wart Ihr alle ??? Es wollten doch so viele kommen ???
Ich habe auch mehreren meine Handy Nr. gegeben....


Fast hätte ich das hier für 20 Euro gekauft....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...gen-zum-noblorros-pcgh-pc-18.html#post1598420

Mfg
*


----------



## Kaspar (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Raumschiff NobLorRos, Sternzeit 11223344....
> 
> 1. Offizier Rosstaeuscher ist zurück von einer Geheimen Mission...*
> 
> ...



sehr schaihn... geschrieben...

und ich muss ergänzen das wir es sogar probiert haben in dem wir 2 tassen 400% noblorros kaffee getrunken haben...(also jeder 2)

nun aber es hat alles nichts geholfen dann haben wir es mit 500g nikotin haltigen zigaretten probiert... doch auch das half nichts nur musste rossi danach ein wenig husten.

aber wir haben einen kleinen erfolg gefeiert und zwar sind wir in irgend eine halle(waren viele hallen ich kann sie nicht mal an meinen 3 händenzählen) rein gegangen und als wir kurz dem stand einer firma die mir enfallen ist waren ist da doch glatt weg das bestriebsystem von einem der werbe anzeigerechner abgeschmiert .

außerdem haben wir sehr viel erzählt sehr viel geraucht sehr viele schritte getan und sehr viel gestaunt...

bilder stelle ich nach her mal rein habe nur keine lust grade hoch zu laden...

unteranderem erwarten euch ein haf x (geiles teil sag ich euch) und ein haf von einem hersteller den ich bis her noch nicht kannte das ganze ist eigentlich genau wie das haf nur das es billiger aussieht billiger ist und nicht von cooler master ist...

Grüße Kaspar


----------



## Kaspar (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

so 1,5 H später sind die bilder dann auch endlich hochgeladen.

hier der Link zu meinen Foto Album wo sie drin sind.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/kaspar-albums-cebit-2010-2653.html


----------



## godtake (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hast Du fein gemacht - ich bin dafür dass das HAF- Nachbau Case der NPC02 wird =D


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da sind ein paar gute Bilder bei, vor allem der Ausweis ist der Hit.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wir hatten auf der Cebit richtig Spaß.....

Wiederholungsfaktor : 100% 


*Falls jemand ne HD 5770 möchte schnell mal hier schauen....
*
ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Zu spät, die Karten sind schon weg.


----------



## Kaspar (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Da sind ein paar gute Bilder bei, vor allem der Ausweis ist der Hit.



naja das ist doch das mindeste was ich für die "Firma" tun kann...


----------



## Morytox (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hat irgendwer die eingabegeräte von saitek vor die linse bekommen würde mich mal brennenst interessieren !


----------



## Kaspar (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

nein habe ich leider nicht... aber ich habe unseren kühler gesehen und der ist in echt größer als er auf dem bildern aussieht


----------



## Morytox (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

joa aber den kennsch ja scho xD


----------



## Kaspar (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ja aber es kann auch sein das saitek nur im reseller bereich war und da durfte ich ja nicht hin...


----------



## axel25 (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> ja aber es kann auch sein das saitek nur im reseller bereich war und da durfte ich ja nicht hin...



tilman wollte mir für die nächste CeBit auch eine Pressekarte besorgen, bring dir was mit

*Raumschiff NobLorRos, Sternzeit 11334455....*

*Waffenoffizier Axel25
Offizielles Protokoll Cebit vertrl. str. g.

*Nachdem wir uns schließlich alle am Eingang zu Halle 14 der Waffenfabrik auf Honnaver eingefunden hatten, gingen wir Rein. Das Kamerateam verschwand im Reseller-Bereich, mein Vater ließ uns auch im Stich. Insgeheim erkundeten wir die Lage in den geheimen Hallen 14-17! Keiner sah uns! Wir hatten bis 1200 Zeit, was wir locker schafften.  Dann trennten wir uns! Ich ging meiner geheimen Mission gymeck.TV nach. Kein Sternflottenangehöriger sah mich. Die Mission war ein voller Erfolg. 6Std. Video-Material und man hatte mich in Halle 23 gelassen. Erst bei meiner Ankunft um 00000011 erfuhr ich von der nicht vorhandenen Verstärkung.

*Axel25: Käpt'n, warum gab es keine Vewrstärkung? Malkav...
Nobbi: Wir mussten die Mission offiziel abblasen, der Veranstaler hatte davon Wind bekommen

.
.
.

*Vor der Reseller-Launch um 1200 meinte Kaspar zu meinem Vater: "Und, sieht er anders aus?"
Vater (_mich drehend)_: Hättet ihr das NT nicht effizienter machen können?
*
*


----------



## nobbi77 (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Fifadoc ist Papa!!!
Der Thread ist natürlich erstellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...nsche/92846-fifadoc-ist-papa.html#post1610266

LG

nobbi


----------



## nyso (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hab ich doch gleich was reingeschrieben
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/91855-athlon-ii-630-genug-leistung-3.html


----------



## nobbi77 (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

XFX Fernmodding:
Es fängt ja gut an....Mein günstiger Nvidia-PC ist ja abgebrannt und ich habe von Mix-Computer nur einen Gutschein bekommen. Na toll, dachte ich und habe XFX angeschrieben...Die finden es reicht doch aus und haben kein Verständnis dafür, dass mein Mod ein farblich passenden Mainboard haben soll Ich liebe Hersteller,die sich richtig bemühen,um ihre Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Ok, das wars dann für eine zukünftige Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## kero81 (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Soll ich den Fernmoddingknopf schonmal vorwärmen?


----------



## Kaspar (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*klonk*

ohh jetzt ist mir doch glatt mein paket auf den fernmodding knopf gefallen...
...auf was war er denn eigestellt ? ... ohh xfx na dann mal sehen wann die erste beschwerde kommt...


----------



## nobbi77 (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So, wie es scheint, werden die das eher für normal halten


----------



## Milkyway (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mögen Blitze alle Beteiligte erschlagen! Ich warte seid über 3 Monaten auf meine *XFX* 5850!


----------



## godtake (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

RMA oder Bestellung? Denn...die 5850 ist eigentlich inzwischen super verfügbar - sogar mein KM hier ums Eck hat 5 davon protzig ins Schaufenster gelegt...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> *klonk*
> 
> ohh jetzt ist mir doch glatt mein paket auf den fernmodding knopf gefallen...
> ...auf was war er denn eigestellt ? ... ohh xfx na dann mal sehen wann die erste beschwerde kommt...



Der war wohl auf Bestellungen gestanden.
Ich warte schon seit zwei Wochen auf dasEnermax MODU87+ 800W, das immer noch nicht Lieferbar bei HoH.de ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Godtake: die aus dem Fenster würd' ich nicht nehmen: das sind die zurückgesandten und NobLorRos-Opfer........

Mein Beileid Milkyway.

Aber: wenn's eine RMA ist: Frist setzen und Geld zurück verlangen - gesetzlich haben die (glaube ich) maximal 6 Wochen Zeit dafür.

Wenn's eine Bestellung ist: anmahnen und dann zurücktreten: da die nicht geliefert haben, hast Du auch das volle Rücktrittsrecht!

Nur nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen - das machen wir dann schon......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Vorankündigung!!!

Demnächst in diesem Theater: Nobbis 10jähriges Modding-Jubiläum!
Gefeiert mit meinem 10. Projekt! 
Mein Lebenswerk! Meine totale Selbstüberschätzung....ähhh, ja...

Die Planung läuft auf Hochtouren, viele Teile der Hardware sind schon da und die schwachs....die pädagogisch wertvolle Rahmenhandlung steht auch!*


*Hier schon mal das Titelbild, natürlich aus der Feder von Master godtake!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann kommt das Grauen!*​


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Geil, da freue ich mich schon wie ein Schnitzel. 

Und den  auch mal wieder an Godi für das geniale Bild.


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

sehr geil bin auch schon gespannt 

und h_tobi musstest du schnitzel schreiben jetzt hab ich hunger


----------



## nyso (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wenigstens ist mir meiner vergangen als ich Schnitzel gelesen habe
Sonst hätt ich mir noch ein vegetarisches Midnightmenü zaubern müssen


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mann gut, das ich kein Vegetarier bin, sonst hätte mein Menü aus Schoko und Chips bestanden.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So sieht meins meistens aus, was man mir inzwischen aber auch ansieht


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Willkommen im Club, abends bin ich zu 99% auch Schoko- Vegetarier.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dank der Schokokrümel musste ja auch die Tastatur geflutet werden
Im dunkeln sieht man so schlecht, wo man hinkrümelt


----------



## Milkyway (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Is ne Bestellung.. ich würd ja gern wo anders bestellen, aber 215€ kann niemand unterbieten^^  Hab leider kein Geld, mehr dafür zu bezahlen..


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Milkyway: da magst Du zwar Recht haben - aber was hilft's, wenn die Dein Geld haben und nicht liefern?
Da haste auch nix von.....

Da gebe ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und hab' dann, was ich brauche.

Hört sich jetzt gemein an, ich weiß - ist aber nicht so gemeint.
Ich kenn' das, wenn's Geld hinten und vorne nicht langt - mein Projekt verschiebe ich auch von Monat zu Monat oder streiche es an allen Ecken und Enden zusammen.......

Wie wär's evtl. mit 'ner gebrauchten?
Manchmal sind im MP auch welche zu guten Preisen - teilweise sogar mit Garantie - zu finden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

jop das stimmt da muss man nur halt auch mal seite 2 und 3 ankuken nicht nur 1 

da habe ich gestern auch 2 5770 und eine 5850 gesehen relativ günstig sogar

oder auch ne 5750 für 80€ geht eigentlich...

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Milkyway (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Naja, ich schulde meinem Papa wegen dem PC noch sehr viel Geld (ca. 600 Euro^^) und ich will möglichst bald ne Canon EOS 500D, die leider auch ordentlich kostet.

Gebraucht, wär ne gute Alternative. Scheitert nur daran, das wir grundsätzlich kein Computer zeuch bei ebay o.ä. kaufen, und ich nicht in den Marktplatz komme - schreibe viel zu wenig in nicht-Rumpelkammer Threads^^ Außerdem möcht ich Dirt 2 xD

Wenn sich aber bald nichts tut, red ich mal mit meinem Vater, was sich so machen lässt..


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

stimmt hast noch keine 100 posts  naja notfalls konnte ich sie kaufen und du überweist das geld und ich gebe deine adresse an.

Gruß Kaspar

EDIT: habe 300 posts mehr und bin eine woche weniger hier als du 

und kleiner tipp immer in den tagebüchern posten


----------



## Morytox (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

postjunkies ^^ bin scho viel länger heir wett ich mal und hab immernoch wenig posts , und ? Is mir ejal xD Ich les auch ma nur gern anstatt oft müll zu schreiben  (verhindern kann ichs trotzdem net!)


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

du bist 2 jahre länger hier als ich 

und auch ich lese öfter nur ohne zu posten aber manchmal kann man es nicht verhindern


----------



## nobbi77 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Muahahaha...Projekt ist on!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...od-zum-jubilaeum-green-gegen-wakue-power.html


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich hätte da vll eine Tasse anzubieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt das vom Durchmesser her? Die Tasse wurde allerdings schon gemoddet, sprich hat ein schwarzes Kleid lackiert bekommen. Das kann ich aber wieder abschleifen.


----------



## nobbi77 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Bestens, ohne Kleidchen ist sie perfekt!!!


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Gut, dann zieh ich sie mal aus und schick sie dir.


----------



## nobbi77 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Muahahaha, du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nobbi, lass mal den 400%igen Kaffee aus der Birne, du machst mir langsam Angst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

könntet Ihr mal gefälligst die (Fernmodding-)Finger vom PCGH-Server lassen!


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

nobbi du drehst völlig frei ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Muahahaha....das will ich doch hoffen


----------



## axel25 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> stimmt hast noch keine 100 posts  naja notfalls konnte ich sie kaufen und du überweist das geld und ich gebe deine adresse an.
> 
> Gruß Kaspar
> 
> ...



Tjatja, Tagebücher und Politik/Wirtschaft und Wissenschaft

Und wer um himmels Willen hat die PCGH-Server gemoddet (schließt pcghx ein)? Schuldiger vortreten!


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*kaspartrittnobbinachvorne*

*duckundwegganzweitweg*


----------



## nyso (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer hat heute meinen ganzen Tag gemoddet?????????????

Ich schreibe es hier nochmal extra fett:

*Also liebe NobLorRosser, von mir aus moddet mein Tagebuch, meinen Rechner, mein Konto und so weiter, aber bitte nicht mein Privatleben*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Nobbi, lass mal den 400%igen Kaffee aus der Birne, du machst mir langsam Angst.



An den Kaffee gewöhnt man sich ja...aber Du musst mal den Tabak sehen den er Raucht ....

Das in Kombination erklärt so manches.....




nyso schrieb:


> Wer hat heute meinen ganzen Tag gemoddet?????????????
> 
> Ich schreibe es hier nochmal extra fett:
> 
> *Also liebe NobLorRosser, von mir aus moddet mein Tagebuch, meinen Rechner, mein Konto und so weiter, aber bitte nicht mein Privatleben*




Was ist Dir denn passiert...

Mfg


----------



## nyso (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Guck einfach ins TB, Link ist in der Signatur^^


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Aber Vorsicht, ist starker Tobak!


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

na der mit 500g nikotin pro zigarette


----------



## nobbi77 (11. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh Mann,nyso...das liest sich ja wie ein Bewerbungsschreiben für NobLorRos....


----------



## kero81 (11. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Bissl eigenwerbung: Neues HowTo ist online.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/92512-howto-window-dremeln.html


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und schon wird es gelesen, bin gespannt, was du gemacht hast.


----------



## nobbi77 (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ kero: Das ist doch gleich mal ein nettes Hilfsmittel


----------



## Morytox (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

geiler schriftzug im window ^^ *auchwill*


----------



## justl1k3 (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

wer hat den athlon gemoddet den ich heute verbauen durfte?


----------



## Kaspar (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ich wieso ?

ging er nicht ?

ja? na dann ist ja gut hab schon gedacht das fernmodding hätte nicht geklappt.

Gruß Kaspar

PS: Das macht dann 9856246238,25€ an das bekannte konto


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

+1000% NLR-Steuer und 387,49€ Versandgebühr!


----------



## justl1k3 (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

nich gehenh nich direkt pins waren verbogen...
aber mit quetschen und entsprechendem kraftaufwand ging er dann doch in den sockel...

geht auch in raten?


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nö, du hast noch 2 Sekunden zeit zu überweisen, wenn du das hier liest! dann werden 10000000%-Zinsens pro 100/1 Sekunde fällig


----------



## justl1k3 (12. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

dann rechne mir mal aus wie viel ich überweisen muss wenn ich bis morgen um 12,34 und 2 millisekunden warte bezahlen muss^^


----------



## Kaspar (13. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hoch jo seit heute modden wir anscheinend auch testversionen ?

Ashampoo WinOptimizer NobLorRos Version ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Der Text sagt schon alles über die SW aus.


----------



## nobbi77 (13. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dann nehme ich lieber Haar Shampoo Schuppen Optimizer....


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Damit´s auch morgen noch schön rieselt.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

da fällt es einem wie Schuppen von den Augen

so, die nächsten zahlen 5 Euro ins Frasenschwein


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Darf ich vorstellen, mein neuer Avatar!


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Yammi, yammi und das so früh am Morgen.
Dann kann der Tag ja nur gut werden.


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ach ja, ich hab kurz zum Fenster geschaut und geknippst.


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das Kätzchen ist aber auch so was von niedlich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ja...das Kätzchen möchte man doch sofort streicheln....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jo, schön mit dem Schäfergriff ......


----------



## nobbi77 (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Lol, wenn das nicht passt!!! Viele Gruesse aus der Schweiz!!! Bin auf Katzenbesuch bei einer befreundeten Zuechterin hier in der Naehe von Zuerich, weil unser geiles Kaetzchen.....( die unten abgebildete...)

(Katzen unter einem Jahr, schaut bitte weg!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nobbi du Ferkel 
ist ja wie zu Hause.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. März 2010)

*HD-Fernsehen*

Hi!

Leute, jetzt mal was wichtiges und ernstes.

Wir alle zahlen GEZ-/TV-Gebühren - weil wir müssen, nicht, weil wir das Programm von ARD/ZDF wirklich sehen.
ARD und ZDF haben inzwischen (angeblich) das HD-Fernsehen eingeführt und wollen dafür demnächst auch die Gebühren erhöhen.

Und wieder einmal wird der Bürger verars....!
Wer einen HD-Fernseher hat, hat's schon gemerkt: das 'HD' von ARD/ZDF ist nur ein halbes Format: 720 statt 1080 Zeilen.

Inzwischen gibbet da eine Petition, um die öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten - und als solche kann man die auch mal wieder zu Recht bezeichnen - dazu zu bringen, 1080 statt 720 einzuführen.

Leute: helft dazu bitte - bin eben durch eine User-News drauf gestoßen - und unterzeichnet diese Petiton.

*Es geht um Euer Geld und was damit gemacht wird!*

Die Petition ist hier zu finden - ich habe mich gerade eingetragen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Na ja, eine ordnungsgemäße Petition sieht anders aus - drum wurder der Fred wohl auch schon geclosed ^^. Ich glaub du hast 2x den falschen Link erwischt.

Zur eigentlichen Petition gehts hier lang .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Nobbi du Ferkel
> ist ja wie zu Hause.


 

Hauptsache es sind Kätzchen und Kater....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mhrrrrrrr,.......


----------



## moe (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

nobbi du sau...

btw: hat einer von euch das board gemoddet, oder hat die red die schriftgröße verändert?


----------



## nyso (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer moddet ständig die Front meines PCs?
Echt deprimierend das es nicht so klappt wie ich will, immer klappt was nicht. Da hab ich jetzt schon am frisch gepulverten Case rumgedremelt und trotzdem passt der Radi nicht 100%ig


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@moe.
Versuch mal STRG+Mausrad (FFox), dann sollte es wieder besser werden.


----------



## moe (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

danke, tobi. 
nur wie hab ich das unbewusst geschafft?


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da musst du wohl eher deine Kollegen fragen.


----------



## godtake (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

<-- Der wars. Macht günstige 99,99 US- Dollar und 60.00099 Drachmen...


----------



## Kaspar (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So Nahmd erst mal.

Und nun mein anliegen wo ist mein 8tes GB arbeitesspeicher ?
von meinen 8,2 GB sind nur noch 7,1 da 

hier der Beweis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll das ? und wer hat mein gb ?
ich bitte drum das mir der böse wicht es zurück gibt !

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das wird der reservierte Speicher für die HW im Rechner sein.
Soweit ich weiß, genehmigen sich die Karten und andere HW vom Board den oberen Speicher für sich.


----------



## Kaspar (16. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

kenn ich gfar nicht zumal da bis heute immer 8,2 stand und erst seite heute abend  7,1 steht naja mal durch bios forsten und alle riegel mal testen wenn nicht geht halt ein kit zurück und solange müsste ich halt mit 4 gb auskommen


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Es gab doch mal ein Update von MS das die Speichermenge anders angezeigt wird, ist das
Problem evtl. nach einem automatischen Update aufgetreten?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Soooooooo...

Alternate hat wieder zugeschlagen...

*HD 5770 für einen schmalen Euro....*

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das sieht ja sehr gut aus, die sollten mal so was mit der 5870 LCS von Power Color machen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da hier gerade nicht viel passiert, können wir ja mal Ideen zum Erreichen unserer Weltherrschaft sammeln. 


Wir könnten z.B. einer Partei einen größeren Betrag spenden und demnächst gibt es ein neues "Gesetzt zum beschleunigtem Kaufanreiz für PC-Hardware" (Hardwarebeschleunigungsgesetz). Im Gesetzt wird die Mehrwertsteuer für PC-Hardware auf 7% gesenkt.  Sobald das Ganze auffliegt (Tip an die Presse), wird NobLorRos Bekanntheitsgrad drastisch steigen. Spätestens wenn der Kopf des zuständigen Ministers rollt, freuen sich auch die Nicht-PC-Schrauber. 

Das Model lässt sich sicher auch aussehalb der EU anwenden.

lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Da hier gerade nicht viel passiert, können wir ja mal Ideen zum Erreichen unserer Weltherrschaft sammeln.
> 
> 
> Wir könnten z.B. einer Partei einen größeren Betrag spenden und demnächst gibt es ein neues "Gesetzt zum beschleunigtem Kaufanreiz für PC-Hardware" (Hardwarebeschleunigungsgesetz). Im Gesetzt wird die Mehrwertsteuer für PC-Hardware auf 7% gesenkt.  Sobald das Ganze auffliegt (Tip an die Presse), wird NobLorRos Bekanntheitsgrad drastisch steigen. Spätestens wenn der Kopf des zuständigen Ministers rollt, freuen sich auch die Nicht-PC-Schrauber.
> ...






Ich habe noch eine Idee....

Im laufe der nächsten Woche eröffne ich ein neues Tagebuch.....allerdings in *ZWEI* Foren gleichzeitig.....

Zwecks erlangen der Weltherrschaft, wird es langsam Zeit sich auf andere Foren aus zu dehnen und Filialen zu eröffnen....

Das Gehäuse ist gestern von Caseking angekommen....fehlt nur noch Aquatuning und dann geht es los.....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Den freien Posten als Minister kriegt dann wer?
Einer von uns, der absolut gut Spenden sammeln kann!
Dafür aber nie da und total schwer zu fassen....

HHhmm - Der Lord?  Der Lord!

Der wird dann Minister.

Die Überwachung macht dann entweder Herr Klutten - der war auch schon länger nicht mehr hier... oder M_C (Wofür hat man denn 'n eigenen Mod!)

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Idee....
> 
> Im laufe der nächsten Woche eröffne ich ein neues Tagebuch.....allerdings in *ZWEI* Foren gleichzeitig.....
> 
> ...




Rossi Planst du das was ich denke ?

Wenn ja freu ich mich drauf...

Gruß


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Rossi Planst du das was ich denke ?
> 
> Wenn ja freu ich mich drauf...
> 
> Gruß



Ich fürchte ich konnte nicht widerstehen ..... Du und die Cebit sind schuld...

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die Überwachung macht dann entweder Herr Klutten - der war auch schon länger nicht mehr hier... *oder M_C* (Wofür hat man denn 'n eigenen Mod!)
> 
> grüße
> 
> Jochen



ich habe Stimmen gehört  Ich als Minister? Ok, für ein Jahr Bundestag und dann lebenslänglich ne Rente, oder wie das da heißt. 

Zumindest hab ich mal gehört, das man als Minister -wenn man ein Jahr lang im Bundestag war- lebenslang dann Geld gezahlt bekommt...quasi eine "Rente"  

Aber Überwachung? Ich heiß doch nicht Schäuble mit Nachname, auch wenn mein richtiger Nachname auch mit "S" beginnt ^^


----------



## Kaspar (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich konnte nicht widerstehen ..... Du und die Cebit sind schuld...
> 
> Mfg



Naja macht nichts aber was passiert mit dem Geek und der Anderen Idee?

Und ich hoffe du gibts hier bekannt wenn das tb startet.

Gruß Kaspar

PS: du bekommst gleich noch ne PN


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Naja macht nichts aber was passiert mit dem Geek und der Anderen Idee?
> 
> Und ich hoffe du gibts hier bekannt wenn das tb startet.
> 
> ...




Die andere Idee ist erst einmal verschoben und was mit dem Geek passiert weiß ich noch nicht...

Den Start der Tagebücher gebe ich auf jeden Fall bekannt...

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@Rossi: Oh Gott, doch nicht etwa das Ding oder?


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

"Das Ding" klingt aber sehr gefährlich.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Der Name für das Projekt dürfte damit schon feststehen^^

Rossi und "sein Ding" 

Jaja, Rossi legt an seinem "Ding" Hand an


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

   solange es kein "Ding-Dong" wird, bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## axel25 (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ihr seid drauf
Rossi, darf ich den Tipp geben?


----------



## nyso (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

!!!Komm schon, gibs uns!!!
Gib uns "den Tipp" zu "dem Ding"


----------



## axel25 (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Die Heatpipes könnten versagen!

Wenn der Tipp nicht reicht...


----------



## nyso (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, ich habe mal gesehen wie jemand Heatpipes gebogen hat.
Ist zwar nen Link zu nem anderen Forum, sollte aber erlaubt sein: Casemodder.de - Your source for modding

Meinst du sowas in der Art?

Edit: Hihi, hab tobis zweites Standbein entdeckt
http://www.tobitech.de/


----------



## axel25 (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nope, kein Modding
Nur HW


----------



## nyso (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wirds also nen Tripple-Crossfire Hitzkopf?!?
In Kombination mit einem bald erscheinenden X6 wär das doch mal ganz nett


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dazu nen gemoddeter original Kühler mit selbst gebogenen Heatpipes.


----------



## Kaspar (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ne ihr seid glaube auf holzweg.

@ axel: es wird das ding 

muhahaha ihr kommt nie druaf es sei denn ihr kennt rossi gut und wart auf der cebit


----------



## nyso (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, ich habe das komplette Geek verfolgt, aber auf der Cebit war ich nicht^^
Mehr fällt mir zu dem Tipp auch nicht ein. Heatpipes versagen wenn man sie biegt oder sie schmelzen


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich sagte ja Eigenanfertigung, also 15er CU- Rohr etwas Sand, einen Brenner...... 
Den Sani nur nicht vergessen.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Heatpipes selber bauen?
Wird kaum gehen, da die alle mit einer bestimmten Flüssigkeit gefüllt sind, die die Wärme leitet.


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

OK, du hast gewonnen, Spielverderber.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Man Ihr seid ja wieder drauf....

Also.....

Es ist mal nichts selbst Konstruiertes....

*ABER mein "Ding" ist groß, lang und dick....*

Stimmt...axel war ja auch dabei....aber Kaspar hat mir ins schlechte Gewissen geredet....

Loslos...weiter Raten....

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

außerdem sieht es brutal aus 

und es ist einfach nur


----------



## nyso (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Woher willst du wissen wie Rossis "Ding" aussieht?
Hat er es dir auf der Cebit unter die Nase gehalten?


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wie heißt es so schön: Beim ersten mal tut´s noch weh, beim zweiten Mal nimmer so sehr.....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nyso schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen wie Rossis "Ding" aussieht?
> Hat er es dir auf der Cebit unter die Nase gehalten?


 



Das kann man so sagen....

Im Prinzip stimmt das so....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jetzt ist aber genug, so langsam bekomme ich Angst vor euch.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wohl eher Angst vor Rossis "Ding"


----------



## nobbi77 (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hej! Bin aus Dänemark zurück! Hicks!!!

Ich brauche ne neue Leber und habe gefühlte 300 kg zugenommen....


----------



## nyso (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

.... und ordentlich was verpasst


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nyso schrieb:


> .... und ordentlich was verpasst


 

Das stimmt...

Wir sind hier gerade dabei zu ermitteln, wer den größten hat...

@ nyso..

Wie geht es eigentlich Deinem **Ding** so ???

Muss ich mir nachher mal ansehen...

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Vergiss die Lupe und die Nasenklammer nicht.


----------



## nobbi77 (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich kenne sein "DING", sags aber nicht 

Und nicht nur Rossi dreht auf: The Dark Side läuft in vier Foren...Aus den gleichen Gründen wie Rossi 

Ich warte auch auf eine kleine Lieferung von Mr Case und Mr King


----------



## axel25 (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh Gott, Kapsar, Rossi, Das wird ein Spaß die weiter raten zulassen.

*"Das Ding hat ein...*


----------



## Kaspar (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Rossis ding ist schwarz !


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Kaspar schrieb:


> Rossis ding ist schwarz !



Du hast noch **Lang** und **Dick** vergessen....

Und natürlich von **Edler Abstammung**....

@ Nobbi, axel und Kaspar.....ich freue mich, das Euch mein **Ding** gefällt....

Es wird auch gehegt und gepflegt.....so das wir alle viel Freude daran haben....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Silverstone Raven?
Thermaltake Level 10?


----------



## Kaspar (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

du musst dich entscheiden und die auflösung überlasse ich rossi !


----------



## godtake (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Aber man kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass Rossis *Ding* aus jeder Menge Teile besteht...


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Also wohl doch ein Level 10.


----------



## axel25 (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm?
Sicher?


----------



## Kaspar (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Rossi...

wo bleibt das tb für die auflösung ?


----------



## axel25 (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Die Auflösung erfahren sie zusammen mit dem Release von AotR2.6...also nie! (die Arbeit an der Mod wurde eingestellt).


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



axel25 schrieb:


> Die Auflösung erfahren sie zusammen mit dem Release von AotR2.6...also nie! (die Arbeit an der Mod wurde eingestellt).


Da wär' ich mir gar nicht so sicher!
Ich kenn' doch meinen Rossi!

Wartet doch mal ab: er muss auch mal ein wenig - aber nur wenig - arbeiten.
Und - was viel wichtiger ist - er hat auch Familie!

Gebt ihm ein wenig Zeit!

Grüße

Jochen

Axel: was ist AotR2.6?


----------



## axel25 (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*A*waneking *o*f *t*he *R*ebellion, aber bei dem Aweneking bin ich mir nicht so sicher!
Eine StarWars-Empire at War-Forces of Corruption Mod der *S*teiner*M*odding*G*roup.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Seid doch nicht so Ungeduldig....

Mein* *Ding** ist da....

Der Rest fehlt noch...

Außerdem muss ich auch erst ein paar vernünftige Fotos machen...

Das wird erst am Wochenende was...

Ich muß ja auch noch so nebenbei von 8-18 Uhr arbeiten und bin vor 18.30 nicht zu Hause....

Im Dunkeln Fotos machen hat nicht viel Sinn...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ja und dann in die Dunkelkammer, "The Dark Side" anbeten, schwarz sehen, Black Power-Filme gucken, Obama-Poster aufhängen, CDU wählen, das schwarze Schaaaaaaf der Familie sein, prüfen, ob die Hautfarbe des Kindes etwas mit dem Aushilfsfahrer von DHL zu tun hat.......


----------



## Kaspar (24. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ja und dann in die Dunkelkammer, "The Dark Side" anbeten, schwarz sehen, Black Power-Filme gucken, Obama-Poster aufhängen, CDU wählen, das schwarze Schaaaaaaf der Familie sein, prüfen, ob die Hautfarbe des Kindes etwas mit dem Aushilfsfahrer von DHL zu tun hat.......


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Nobbi
Klingt bissl rassistisch.
@ Rossi
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt was das "ding" sein wird...


----------



## axel25 (25. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*NobLorRos-die Pressekonferenz

*_Rosstäuscher, Kaspar, Nobbi und Axel25=Pressesprecher_

Rosstäuscher: Wir stellen hiermit das neue Projekt ohne Namen vor.
Schienenbruch: Was für Komonenten werden verbaut?
Kaspar: Details zu zukünftigen Mods werden hier nicht gesagt!
Godtake: Was wird es den ungefähr?
Axel25: Nun ja, die Kühlung... ...könnte gut ausfallen
Schienenbruch: Also ein Raven?
Rosstäuscher: Wie gesagt, wir werden hier keine Details nennen, allentfalls...
                    ...naja. Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit!
​


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Feilen-Fail-Nr.!*

NobLorRos schlägt zu, sogar beim eigenen Personal!!!​
Ich hatte heute wieder an der Blende von Godtake weiter gearbeitet. Den Ausschnitt für das Netzteil gedremelt und angefangen ihn auf Endmaß zu feilen. Dabei hatte ich drei Feilen in Benutzung. Zum ersten meine große Schlosserfeile und zwei meiner Kleinen Schlüsselfeilen, die kleine Flache und die kleine Rundfeile.
Nach getaner Arbeit wurden zuerst Fotos geschossen um stolz meine heutige Arbeit im Fprum zu posten und dann gings ans aufräumen und sauber machen. Als ich alles soweit sauber hatte und auch meine Werkzeugkiste eingeräumt hatte, viel mir auf das die kleine Rundfeile fehlte. Sofort stellte ich einen Suchtrupp zusammen der nach der verlorenen Feile suchen sollte. Es wurde die halbe Wohnung untersucht, unter anderem der Kühlschrank, die Waschmaschiene und das komplette Wohnzimmer. Keine Spur der verlorenen Feile.
Dann entsinnte ich mich, das ich ja "Privatdetektiv Holmes" bin, also begutachtete ich den Tatort und stellte möglich Szenarien zusammen. Beim genauen betrachten des Tisches viel mir dann die kleine Box mit Leergut auf, die neben dem Tisch stand. AHA! Heureka!!! Das ist sie ja. Sie steckte in einer leeren Desperados-Flasche.
Sie muss mir während dem Dremeln durch die Vibration runter gefallen sein und dank Schwerkraft hat sich der Griff so ungünstig gedreht, das sie genau in den Flaschenhals fiel...

Beim nächsten mal bitte den Fernmoddingknopf nicht auf Kero81 einstellen,ja?! 

Gruß Holmes


----------



## godtake (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Moin ihr Mützen, 

@KeroHolmesSchnuggel: Abgesehen von diesem göttlichen Fail - den ich ja quasi live miterleben durfte  - noch fast besser finde ich Deine kreative Wortschöpfung:



			
				kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> um stolz meine heutige Arbeit im *Fprum* zu posten und dann



Das Fprum

Das Fprum - eine geradezu essentielle Gerätschaft für jeden tagebuchbegeisterten Modder.

Im Fprum lassen sich Beiträge erstellen wie jeder weiß !

Ich mag mein PCGH-X Fprum.
Denn da kann man so super rum-fprummen!

Hrhrhihi...ich brech zusammen! Das Fprum. Herr Klutten! Da ist so ein Knopf der bringt unser Fprum auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik - ja, genau da!

Oh...Käptn, wo haben sie denn diese Fprum-Luke he....*FPRUM* - aua....

Ich steh auf Fprums!

---

Noch was ernsthaftes: Das da hab ich dem netten Saitek- Mann geantwortet - ich hoffe das ist für euch alle OK:



> Hallöle Herr Kenstler,
> 
> also - zumindest sind sich alle Noblorrosler einig, dass die R.A.T- Mäuse absolut genial geworden sind.
> Terminlich sind wir absolut ungezwungen und ungebunden da das Projekt durch die Mitarbeit so vieler
> ...


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dann wird es Zeit das Fprum in den Duden zu übernehmen, Antrag läuft schon. 

*Fprum*: [das] _sächlich_, Aufenthaltsort verrückter PC Bastler, auch Modder genannt.


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Fprum, herrlich! Ich gehe jetzt mal in das FPRUM!


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, ich hab mal nen kleines Problem^^ Und da ich nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen will und der Laberthread geschlossen ist frag ich fix hier

Ich will meine normalen Lautsprecher, die ja per zwei Adern an den DVD-Player angeschlossen werden, per Chinch an den Rechner anschließen. Geht das Fail-frei zu lösen?
Ich brauche quasi nen Adapter, diese beiden Kabel anlöten/anklemmen und dann wirds nen Chinchkabel. Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen?


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hier mal eine Auswahl bei Reichelt.
Hir dann ein Stecker.
Hier eine Auswahl bei Pollin.


----------



## kero81 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich will auch so eine R.A.T. Maus, die sieht so schön futuristisch aus... *sabber* Fprum, tja, da hab ich mal wieder einen Trend gesetzt!


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, ich habe ja solche Kabel an den Lautsprechern: LAT 215-10 Lautsprecherleitung & Zwillingslitze - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Und wie soll ich die in den Stecker bekommen?
Kann man die da drin anklemmen oder wie?
(Ist ja noch nicht so wichtig^^ noch sinds ja bloß die kleinen 5.1 Boxen, aber ich teste erst an denen bevor ich die ca. 600W Dinger kaputt mache)


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Stecker aufschrauben, Kabel anschrauben/anlöten, je nach Steckermodell und fertig ist die Geschichte.
Habe ich bei mir schon oft mit den Steckern gemacht.


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, dann werd ich gleich mal bestellen
Inklusive dem Kram, den ich für die Lüftersteuerung brauchen könnte


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, dann brauch ich aber noch nen Adapter von dem Chinch auf Klinke, oder?
Das hier sind die Anschlüsse:
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2009/02/dfi-lanparty-dk-790fx-b-review/reario.jpg

Oh, sorry für Doppelpost

Edit: Ich mach wohl nachher doch nen extra Thread auf^^


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Normalerweise passen die da rein, Chinch=Klinke.
Ansonsten schau bei Pollin rein, die Kunststoffstecker passen auf jeden Fall, habe ich bei meinem 5.1 
Subwoofer auch so gemacht, passt wunderbar an die XFI.


----------



## godtake (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Nyso: Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, hast du vor allem ein Problem - die normalen Lautsprecher haben keinen Vorverstärker - je nach Lautsprecher und Soundkarten- Combo kommt da fast kein Ton raus - habs aber selber so z.B. im Keller und im Schlafzimmer - da langt die Lautstärke.

Ansonsten gibts ganz hochoffzielle Adapter von Klinke auf 2x Cinch - ich staub meine immer im MediaMarkt / Saturn in der Autoabteilung ab. So was in etwa

Grüße, GT

PS: Falls Du schon bestellt hast einfach ignorieren *FPRUM*


€: Nehmt sofort den Finger vom Fernmodding-Knopf bei Jochen / Jolo / A-C-Shop...ich wart nu schon seit 2 Wochen auf mein Packerl! So geit dat nit!


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, also könnte ich nen Verstärker brauchen?
Solche Adapter hab ich schon entdeckt, gibts ja billig.

Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die starken Boxen keine normalen Anschlüsse, sondern noch ganz alte, die ich sonst noch nie gesehen hab Die Lautsprecher sind ja eigentlich von meinem Vater, der hatte die mal in nem Golf verbaut und ein auf Disco gemacht^^

Was haltet ihr von dem Verstärker hier?
DRALL Mini mp3 Auto Motorrad Endstufe Roller Verstärker bei eBay.de: Endstufen (endet 06.04.10 20:03:37 MESZ)

12V Eingangsspannung, da könnte ich ja einfach Molex nehmen Muss ja eh bloß an sein, wenn der Rechner läuft, sollte also klappen
DAS IST MODDING EXTREME!!! Einfach nen Autoverstärker an den Molex und freuen

Passt also wunderbar ins Xtreme Hardware Fprum


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da du normale Boxen befeuern willst, sollte der Verstärker locker ausreichen.
Bei einem 5.1 System sitzt der Verstärker oft im Subwoofer mit drin, ist bei meinem Creative
System zumindest so.


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@nyso: mach! Das wird witzig!

Was ich nicht witzig fand, war das Gewitter gerade! Meine DLAN-Stecker haben sich alle par Sek. aufgehängt!


----------



## Fifadoc (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Gewitter? vllt das, was nu grad bei mir ist?
zieht jedenfalls grad eins über uns hinweg


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Keine Angst, das Ding ist hier auch schon am wüten, da geht mächtig was ab.


----------



## godtake (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@Nyso: Immer unter der Voraussetzung dass ich keinen Denkfehler hab, sollte der AMP perfekt sein.

PC --> klinkenStecker --> Kabel auf Cinch ist dabei --> Cinch --> AMP --> So wie das aussieht gehen normale Kabel wieder raus mit einem von den 4-Pol Steckern --> Zurechtzwicken und an Lautsprechern anlöten --> Sound go =D

Und die Stromversorgung sollte auch funktionieren...

Auf jeden Fall bauen - sowas wär eigentlich eingelassen in meinen Schreibtisch auch recht Fprum...


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Gehen wir mal den Weg meiner Musik^^
PC(Klinkeanschluss)--> Miniklinke(der Verstärker bietet nur Miniklinke als Eingang),muss per Adapter zum normalen Klinke und dann an den PC-->Verstärker-->Per Cinch dann die Boxen befeuern.

Die großen Lautsprecher hatte ich schonmal an nem PC angeschlossen, waren aber recht leise. Vermutlich weil ja der Verstärker fehlte, oder? Wenn ich die Boxen dann per Verstärker anspreche und dann noch in gute Boxen einbaue sollte das guten Sound ergeben^^
Und das kostet alles auch nicht so viel hoffe ich

Edit:
Hm, eine Sache irritiert mich jetz doch massiv
_Modell: EN2 - 2695 Starker  Sound auf kleinstem Raum. Für alle gängigen mp3 Abspielgeräte *mit einem  Standard-Kopfhörerausgang*. Hersteller:  DRALL INSTRUMENTS_

Also Mail an den Verkäufer geschickt:
_Schönen guten Tag, ich interessiere mich sehr für diesen  kleinen Verstärker, aber ich habe jetzt doch noch eine Frage.

In  welche Richtung verstärkt der?
Also schließe ich da das Handy oder  den MP3 Player als Quelle an und habe dann per Cinch Musik?

Oder  ist der MiniKlinke der Soundeingang und der Cinch der Ausgang??
Ganz  ersichtlich ist das leider nicht aus dem Angebot, und ich kenne mich  auch nicht so gut aus mit der Materie.

MfG_


Mal gucken was der antwortet.


----------



## godtake (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel - wenn auch am Anfang verwirrend:

Der Verstärker hat 2 Cinch Anschlüsse -> das sind die Soundeingänge 
Beigelegt ist ein Klinke-auf-Cinch Kabel. Die Seite mit Klinke kommt an den MP3-Player (bzw. in deinem Fall an den grünen Stecker der Soundkarte)

Dann wie gesagt die 2 Cinch an den Verstärker. 
Auf der anderen Seite des Verstärkers dürfte ein Adapter- Stecker oder auch nur Klemmanschlüsse sein, von dem aus 4 Leitungen abführen (also +/- Rechts und +/- Links).
Die Kabel verlängerst du dann auf das gewünschte Maß und bringst sie an deinen Lautsprechern an.

Hier bin ich übrigens noch über etwas gestolpert das von Interesse sein dürfte - etwa ab dem 3. Post.

Ich hab dir mal noch schnell n Screen von ner Magnat AMP Bedienungsanleitung gemacht - ich glaub dann versteht mans einfacher ^^


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Verwirrung stift:

Gibt's eigentlich Adapter von diesen Physikunterrichtskäbelchen auf Molex?


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ja, nennt sich Lötkolben.


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ah, jetzt hab ich mir die Bilder nochmal angeguckt und es verstanden
DRALL Mini mp3 Auto Motorrad Endstufe Roller Verstärker bei eBay.de: Endstufen (endet 06.04.10 20:03:37 MESZ)

http://yumatron-2.plenty-test.de/images/produkte/i26/2695-5.jpg
Das rote Kabel ist für Strom, dass würde ich einfach an nen Molex klemmen.
Das MiniKlinke-Cinchkabel brauch ich nicht, da ich ein normales Klinke-Cinchkabel habe und das dann brauche.
Das kleine blaue Kabel ist die Steuerleitung, wozu die ist, keine Ahnung
Und das Aquamarinblaue-Schwarze Kabel ist der Ausgang zu den zwei Lautsprechern.
Wobei da 4 Lautsprecher drankommen, pro Kanal ein Mittel- und ein Tieftöner, per Frequenzweiche getrennt(wenn ich das hinkrieg)

Wird gleich mal bestellt

Danke für die Hilfe bis hierhin

Soll ich darüber eigentlich nen kleines Tagebuch/How-To oder ähnliches anlegen, wo ich erkläre wie das alles funktioniert?


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@h-Tobi: Hm, das hab ich mir gedacht, wie siehts denn mit der Pin-Belegung bei Molex aus?


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wie meinst du das?? Kann dir gerade nicht folgen.
Ansonsten >> 12V - Masse - Masse - 5V  <<


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Was sind denn Physikunterrichtskäbelchen?


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das sind die Laborstrippen mit den sogenannten Bananensteckern.


----------



## nyso (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kenn ich nicht

Meinen Vater vorhin angerufen, er bringt mir die Lautsprecher Ostern mit. Da kann das kleine Projekt also starten
Will schon lange vernünftige Boxen, das aktuelle ist ja kein Zustand

Also Boxen designen, bauen, Lautsprecher einbauen und verkabeln, sollte ich hinkriegen^^
Wo bekommt man eigentlich dieses durchsichte, schwarze Pelxi her? Werd davon ne Menge brauchen^^


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Diese Roten und blauen Kabel, die man im Physikunterricht für einen Versuchsaufbau verwendet!


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@nyso:
Hier mal eine Messleitung.
Zum Plexi kann ich leider nichts sagen, "thechoozen" könnte dir aber bestimmt einen Tipp geben.


----------



## godtake (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@nyso: Und ob wir da ein How/to- tagebuch- Dingsda wollen.

: Ungefähres Wissen Anfang :
die Steuerleitung gibt den Impuls an den AMP wenn der Zündschlüssel auf z.B. Stellung 1 steht so dass man auch ohne Motor Radio hören könnte.
Ich habs bei mir weggelassen im Auto da die Anlage eh sofort die Batterie verputzen würde....

: Ungefähres Wissen Ende :

Sicher weiß ich nur dass die optional ist.
Wo ist Rossi - unser Autofuzzi wenn man ihn mal braucht ^^...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



godtake schrieb:


> @nyso: Und ob wir da ein How/to- tagebuch- Dingsda wollen.
> 
> : Ungefähres Wissen Anfang :
> die Steuerleitung gibt den Impuls an den AMP wenn der Zündschlüssel auf z.B. Stellung 1 steht so dass man auch ohne Motor Radio hören könnte.
> ...




Der "Autofuzzi" ist hier....

ABER....

Ich bin ein "Rosstaeuscher"....ergo Pferdehändler....ergo Autoverkäufer....

Sonst habe ich noch ABI und einen Groß-und Außenhandelskaufmann und kann noch mit einem Assistent für Informatik dienen....

Soweit klar wie ich da helfen kann....

Kurz ... im Auto gibt es viele schöne bunte Kabel.......

Nee....ich bin kein Techniker...ich kenne mich zwar etwas in Autoelektronik aus, aber soweit reicht mein Wissen nicht....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hello, 

schade, hätt ja sein können dass der Rossi da was weiß ^^.

Mal etwas ganz anderes: Das große Noblorros- Rätselraten:

Mit Erwartung und Spannung haben sicher viele hier den Launch der Fermis genauso gespannt erwartet haben. So. Benchmarks angeguggt, gestaunt, und dann das da:

Vergleicht doch mal die Werte hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag mir das einer erklären? Ich komm nämlich ned ganz mit ^^....


----------



## kero81 (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Innovatek!!! Muahahahaha...  Übermüdet bin...


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

@Kero: wovon Du müde?

@Godtake: wenn ich die Benchmarks richtig lese, liefert die GTX 480 etwa doppelt so viele Bilder je Sekunde wie die 5850 bzw. etwa 2/3 mehr Bilder/Sekunde als die Hd 5870 - in _diesem_ Benchmark.
Wobei mir dieser Benchmark oder dieses Spiel erstmal nix sagt.

Ich glaube aber trotzdem erst dran, was die Dinger bringen, wenn ich 'nen Testbericht in der PCGH oder Chip lese - vorher nicht.
Und wenn die Dinger im Laden liegen!

Kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die GT 470/480er um einiges 'stärker' als die 58xxer sind.
Ob das was bringt - oder ob man diese Leistung wirklich braucht - müssen Zeit und Praxis zeigen.

Wobei sich noch die Frage nach dem Preis stellt: was kostet die Karte im Handel und was verbraucht Karte an Strom?
Denn: die Anschaffung ist eine Sache, die laufenden Kosten sind eine Andere - und oft der teurere Teil!
Und weiter: brauche ich ein Düsentriebwerk im Rechner?

Da warte ich lieber ab!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

olla....

Hm...ich hatte eigentlich mehr auf die FPS- Aussagen aus den Benchmarks abgezielt:

Benchmark vor Fermi:
5850 : 40,1 Frames

Benchmark nach Fermi:
5850: 13,9 Frames

Wenn du auf die SystemSpecs guggst, dann sieht man dass sich an der Konfiguration nichts geändert hat - nur der ATI Treiber ist der neuere beim neueren Benchmark.

Ich frag mich, wie da eine Differenz von über 26 Frames zu Stande kommen soll (deutlich über 50%)...und ich kapiers ned wirklich ^^


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Abgesehen davon, das die 480er ein Witz ist, gehe ich von den MSAA Einstellungen aus, im oberen
Bench steht various, die Frage ist nur welche Einstellung wurde benutzt.
Für mich persönlich ist der Fermi ein Flop geworden, wenn ich an die ganzen Meldungen der letzten Monate denke, ist bei NV diesmal einiges daneben gegangen.
Zu laut, zu teuer, zu hohe Stromaufnahme, einzig die 470er könnte noch interessant werden.
So, habe fertig.


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@h_tobi: Willkommen im Club, werde mir wahrscheinlich im Juli die 470 kaufen, wenn die 480 bis dahin auf 300 runter ist, dann wäre sie vllt. annehmbar, oder?


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das liegt an dir, ich habe momentan mit NV abgeschlossen, da ich nach dem ganzen Hick Hack um 
den Launch vom Ergebnis sehr enttäuscht bin.
Die 480er wäre für mich überhaupt keine Option, die 470er wäre schon eine Alternative zur 5870, ich
werde dieses mal zum roten Lager wechseln.
Stromaufnahme, Lautstärke und wenn der Markt sich gebessert hat der Preis sprechen eher für AMD/ATI.


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jau, ich warte ja auch bis Juli, bei den 2xxern haben neue Treiber ja fast 30% FPS mehr rausgehauen. Wenn die 5870 bis dahin unter 300€ kostet, denke ich, ist sie einen Kauf wert!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



axel25 schrieb:


> Jau, ich warte ja auch bis Juli, bei den 2xxern haben neue Treiber ja fast 30% FPS mehr rausgehauen. Wenn die *4870* bis dahin unter 300€ kostet, denke ich, ist sie einen Kauf wert!


 

Wenn Du eine *4870 *für 300 Euro kaufen würdest, dann müsste man Dich mit Sleeve so lange verhauen bist Du lachst...

Bei einer *58*70 sieht das schon anders aus....

Die Test zeigen, das Metro auf die Feminin Karten absolut Optimiert wurde...wird ja auch von den Herstellern für das Spiel absolut empfohlen.....

Die 480er ist etwas schneller als eine 5870, frißt aber so viel Strom wie eine HD 5970....

Man merkt, das Nvidia den Chip mächtig aufbohren musste, weil sie sonst nicht hätten mithalten können...deshalb wohl auch der immer wieder verschobenen Launch....

Einig die 470er macht Sinn....obwohl ist ein Patt mit der 5870.....

Ich beleibe bei meinem Crossfire Sys....vorläufig....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ups, verschrieben, hatte vorhin einen Krampf im Daumen!
SDie 480 zieht *mehr* Strim als die 5970er stand da! Glaube ich zumindest!
Wie gesagt, wenn die 470er unter 300€ fällt, ist sie der Gewinner im Juli!


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Na, ich warte einfach mal ab.

Ich denke, bei den Preisen wird sich einiges tun - sowohl bei ATI als auch bei NV.

Ob ich mir eine 470er oder 480er kaufen, hängt letztlich davon ab, was die am Ende kosten - ich werde kaum 400€ plus Wasserkühler für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben, weil ich die Leistung nicht brauche - und was die an Strom  (vor allem im Idlebetrieb) 'fressen'.

Mein geplantes System wird sich leistungsmäßig nicht in den Regionen bewegen, wo ich auf die Leistung einer 5870 oder GT480 angewiesen bin - das wird erst das dann folgende System.

Ich denke mal, NV wird da - wie ATI auch - ein komplettes Sortiment anbieten, wo ich dann ggf auch eine Karte im Bereich einer 5850 oder 5770er für ~170-200€ bekomme.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

He,He.....

Habe ein großes Überraschungs-Paket von Aquatuning bekommen....

Das sind viele schöne Sachen drin...

Jetzt nur noch schöne Fotos machen und dann können die Tagebücher mit meinem **DING** starten....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jaaaa, King Ding-a-Ling!! ...ups...das müssen die Dämpfe vom Wohnung putzen sein...


----------



## nyso (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



godtake schrieb:


> @nyso: Und ob wir da ein How/to- tagebuch- Dingsda wollen.
> 
> : Ungefähres Wissen Anfang :
> die Steuerleitung gibt den Impuls an den AMP wenn der Zündschlüssel auf z.B. Stellung 1 steht so dass man auch ohne Motor Radio hören könnte.
> ...




DER Autofuzzi ist sicher mein Vater, mit dem ich das Ostern mache
KFZ-Meister, der bisher bis auf einen einzigen Panzer wirklich alles repariert hat Der hat sogar mal aus zwei schrottreifen Trabis einen funktionierenden gebaut und den sogar durch den TÜV bekommen Ist jahrelang damit rumgefahren, Kultauto halt

Er meinte zwar auch, dass ich keinen Verstärker brauche, aber so lässt es sich leichter anschließen und die Versuchung, das anstatt an ne Autobatterie an nen Molex anzuschließen, ist zu groß

Ganz nebenbei habe ich vorhin meine Auktion für meinen Oberfräsenaufsatz gewonnen Mal gucken wann der kommt


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dann Glückwunsch was haste denn löhnen müssen?


----------



## nyso (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mit Versand ist der leider auf 25€ hoch
Vor zwei Tagen ging der für 9€ raus, leider hatte ich da keine Zeit zum bieten. Da hat jemand ein gewaltiges Schnäppchen gemacht^^

Und jetzt noch die passenden Fräser finden, manoman.....


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Godi und Kero haben da schon einiges berichtet, da sollten die richtigen Fräser auch für dich dabei sein.

Hey Rossi, wolltest du uns nicht mit deinem *Ding* beglücken? Also her damit, das Fprum wartet.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Godi und Kero haben da schon einiges berichtet, da sollten die richtigen Fräser auch für dich dabei sein.
> 
> Hey Rossi, wolltest du uns nicht mit deinem *Ding* beglücken? Also her damit, das Fprum wartet.




Immer Cool bleiben....

Ich habe heute von meinem Vater das Stativ geklaut....ähhh ausgeliehen....

Und habe massig Fotos gemacht......

Es dauert nicht mehr lange und dann präsentiere ich mein* *Ding** im *Fprum*....


Lebt Nobbi eigentlich noch ???

Ich habe die ganze Woche nichts von Ihm gelesen ???

*NOOOOBBBBBBIIIIIIIIII* 

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Er und der Lordselbst sind irgednwie imFprum verlorgen genagen 

Spaß beiseite: Vllt. ist Nobbi krank?
Und der Lordselbst beschäftigt?


----------



## Kaspar (28. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oder ist Nobbi beschäftigt?
Und DerLordSelbst ist krank ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oder sind beide Krank ???

Oder beschäftigen sich beide mit sich Selber ???



Mfg


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Update in meinem TB


----------



## NCphalon (29. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer hat mein Druckernetzteil ferngemoddet? -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Keramiksplitter der Sicherung die sich in das Gehäuse gebohrt haben^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*70.000 Hits !!!*




Mfg​


----------



## nobbi77 (29. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ICH LEBE NOCH!!!


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh Schreck, ich muss schnell weg...

Rossi, dein Ding ist überfällig.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hast Du schon sehnsucht nach meinem*  *Ding* ??? *

Es ist alles soweit vorbereitet...das Logo (danke Godischätzchen )....die Fotos....der Titel.....

Der Coutdown läuft......

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

und wann ist es soweit ? ist bald schon wieder ostern vorbei !


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@Rossi: Ja, habe ich... ...will auch so eins


----------



## kero81 (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich weiss was das Ding ist!!! 
*D* as
*i* nteressante
*n* eue 
*g *ehäuse


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So, wer von euch Saftnasen pennt schon wieder aufm Fernmoddingknopf? 

Mein Fernseher sieht aus, als wär er auf Hasch!? 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



killer89 schrieb:


> So, wer von euch Saftnasen pennt schon wieder aufm Fernmoddingknopf?
> 
> Mein Fernseher sieht aus, als wär er auf Hasch!?
> 
> MfG




Wackel mal an der Scart Buchse....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

**Klonk**


*Das habt Ihr nun davon....

Mein *Ding* ist Online.....*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...aeum-des-rabens-neue-kleider.html#post1682815


Mfg​


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wackel mal an der Scart Buchse....
> 
> Mfg


Hab ich schon du Doppelposter 
Ich will morgen mal schauen, ob meine Playstation auch son doofes Bild abgibt.... auf jeden Fall hab ich n super Bild über YUV über meinen DENON auf meinem Monitor.... Hab nu aber auch keine Lust heut Abend noch die Kabel zu verwursten. N anderes Scart hat übrigens nix gebracht, vllt hats auch nur eine Buchse hinter sich, wobei ich nix gemacht hab und auch niemand sonst  man ich will mein Zimmer renovieren und mir nen 3D-Fernseher der 2. Gen kaufen...

MfG


----------



## kero81 (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@ Killer
Sicher das Du kein Hasch geraucht hast? Achnee, dann wäre das Foto ja normal... Hmmm, vielleicht hat dein Fernsehen sich ja zusammen mit deiner Cam ein bissl Hasch reingezogen?! Ooooder einer von uns hat sich eine reingezogen und ist auf dem Fernmoddingknopf eingepennt... Vielleicht denkt aber  dieser bekiffte Fernmoddingknopfdrücker: Oooooh, wofür isn der schöne roooote Knopf daaaaa?? Hmmmmm, vielleicht mal drüüücken... Oooooh das klickt aber schöööööön.....Hmmmmm, nochmal drücken...  Wir sollten ihn schnellstmöglich in einer Entzugsklinik einweisen, sonst werden bald alle unsere Projekte ferngemoddet....


----------



## Kaspar (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

och mann kero woher du das nur schon wieder wusstest ich bin von dem gebrüll von Killer89 aufgewacht und dann gleich wieder eingeschlafen weil ich die bilder von seinem fernseher so schön fand. 

und killer wehe du legst dich jetzt auf den roten schlafen, ich will jetzt in ruhe und mit einem kumpel und vernünftigem bild 2f2f gucken!

EDIT: achso ich habe noch nen entwurf für die NobLorRos HP gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Schöne Website


----------



## h_tobi (30. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jo, sehr einfach zu managen.


----------



## NCphalon (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Un als Supportmailadresse schreiben wir die von Klutten drunter


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Offenbar hats der Fernseher wirklich hinter sich, auf den anderen AVs kommt statt blauem Bild ein rot blau/grün/orange Gemisch, sogar der Schneesturm hat bunte Ecken  das habt ihr ja wieder toll hinbekommen, jetzt muss die alte Röhre wohl weg und ich kann mir neue Hardware abschminken  *schnüff*

MfG


----------



## axel25 (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Äh, sei froh ,dass du Mitarbeiter bist, sonst hättest du sogar das Modding zahlen müssen. 
Wars noch ein alter Röhrenfernseher?


----------



## nyso (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mein Fräsaufsatz kam heute


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann damit ja sogar Kreise fräsen
Werd ich beim Boxen bauen brauchen, sonst hätte ich mir extra noch ne Stichsäge oder sowas kaufen müssen


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und? ich sehe keinen Aufsatz.


----------



## nyso (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Soll ich das jetzt echt fotografieren? Du weißt doch wie er aussieht^^

Werd nachher mal etwas probieren, hab ja etwas Material zum probieren da


----------



## kero81 (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nsyo, los hopp hopp, Fotos machen. Nicht das der bei dir schöner ist als bei uns. In diesem Fall müssten wir ihn natürlich fernmodden.


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Genau, ich will den perfekten Kreis von dir sehen, dann weiß ich, ob es sich dafür lohnt.


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dachte Mitarbeiter müssen auch zahlen!?
Dann eben nich 

Ja, is noch ne Röhre... 

MfG


----------



## Timou (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mensch Leute, muss das sein? Wer hat mein Windows ferngemoddet?
Jetzt hab ich mir gestern aus Langeweile mal ab Seite 300 alles durchgelesen und schon hab ich heute anscheinend nen Trojaner oder sonstwas auf dem PC, der mir meine Passwörter ausspionieren will 
Beim Pokern kam vorhin ne komische Fehlermeldung und bei Wkw hat mein gespeichertes Passwort eben nicht mehr gepasst. Jetzt kann ich Windows neu installieren und alle meine Passwörter ändern -.-


----------



## kero81 (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Neueste Arbeit der NobLorRos Fernmodding GmbH


Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1686482-post1253.html


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

**Klonk**

So...mein Parallel Tagebuch ist auch Online...
Vielleicht schaut Ihr dort auch mal rein....​
[Projekt] [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" - Forum de Luxx

Mfg​


----------



## Timou (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



kero81 schrieb:


> Neueste Arbeit der NobLorRos Fernmodding GmbH
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1686482-post1253.html



Mmhm, lecker Kabelsalat!


----------



## nyso (31. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tja Rossi, jetzt hast du sogar zwei Abos von mir aufs neue TB


----------



## killer89 (1. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Super, ich bin 2 Jahre länger als ihr im Luxx und hab grad meinen ersten Post bei Rossis TB verfasst  
Außerdem habt ihr alle mal ne Freundschaftsanfrage 

Wollen wir da auch noch ne Zweigstelle einrichten? 

Aso, wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich für meinen Fernseher verantwortlich? Gestern bekam ich ohne Signalquelle ein in der Mitte blaues Bild mit einem riesigen grünen Kreis drumrum und in den Ecken rot/orange/lila-Mix....

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!



killer89 schrieb:


> Super, ich bin 2 Jahre länger als ihr im Luxx und hab grad meinen ersten Post bei Rossis TB verfasst


Tja, das ging bei mir schneller - mit dem ersten Post, nicht mit Rossis TB im HWL.


killer89 schrieb:


> Außerdem habt ihr alle mal ne Freundschaftsanfrage


Hast Du denn alle gefunden?


killer89 schrieb:


> Wollen wir da auch noch ne Zweigstelle einrichten?


Oooch....


killer89 schrieb:


> (...)bekam ich ohne Signalquelle ein in der Mitte blaues Bild mit einem riesigen grünen Kreis drumrum und in den Ecken rot/orange/lila-Mix....


Na, wenigstens hat der Kasten Phantasie....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (1. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



killer89 schrieb:


> Aso, wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich für meinen Fernseher verantwortlich? Gestern bekam ich ohne Signalquelle ein in der Mitte blaues Bild mit einem riesigen grünen Kreis drumrum und in den Ecken rot/orange/lila-Mix....
> 
> MfG


Kennst du den Film "The Ring" ? Geh die nächsten paar Tage lieber nicht ans Telefon!


----------



## killer89 (1. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hrhrhr.... ich kenn nur die Scary-Movie-Variante, ich geh trotzdem ans Teflon  no Risk no fun 

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (1. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Der Film war mal echt lahm  Obwohl ich keine Horrorfilme mag (ja, ich bin ein kleiner Schisser ), fand ich den eher lustig. Aber am "dümmsten" war eh "Der Fluch". So ein crap ^^

Btw. wer hat mein Onlinebanking gemoddet? Meine Überweisungen wurden erst am Dienstag abgebucht, obwohl ich SA schon überwiesen hatte -.-


----------



## kero81 (3. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wir sind übrigens wieder auf der Main...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Sooooooooo....

Bei mir ist ein Update Online....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und bei mir eines im Werden - im Klartext: ich schraube, der erste Versuch war nicht so, wie ich das gerne hätte, also: nochmal!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, kein derLordselbst hat mir zurück geschrieben...


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Mein 1. Fail 2010​*

Gerade eben ist mir mein Dremel 4000 abgeraucht. War gerade dabei aus 4mm Alu eine unterlage für den Mobo-Tray vom Elefanten zu dremeln, als er plötzlich aus ging. Temperatur gefühlte 400 Grad. 
Taugen die Dinger denn alle nichts?! Dachte eigentlich für 100 Euro könnte man ein richtig gutes Werkzeug erwerben, aber nein, der geht genauso schnell kaputt wie ein billiger ausm Lidl!
*Ich hab den erst seit 6.3. ...*

Danke fürs Fernmodden und die Rechnung i.H.v. 45321125,37 Euro werde ich sofort morgen überweisen.

Gruß *IHateDremel* Kero


----------



## axel25 (6. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wie wäre es mit einer WaKü für den Dremel?
"duckundweg"


----------



## Kaspar (6. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

naja das die die testversion die nur 30 tage funktioniert...


----------



## h_tobi (6. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Der ist vor Ehrfurcht vor dir heiß gelaufen.


----------



## nyso (6. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Genau, du hättest dein Abo verlängern müssen, nach 30 Tagen ist doch Schluss

Mein Güde Highspeedschleifer durfte heute auch mal wieder ran, ne Menge Plexi zerschnitten

Auch gefühlte 300°, aber er läuft und läuft und läuft.......
Und das für 25€ bei Ebay


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Naja, morgen gehts erstmal zu Baumarkt mit dem Dremel und der Quittung. Abo verlängern...


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

 
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das du nicht alle 30 Tage zum Verlängern musst.


----------



## axel25 (7. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und brav monatlich die Updates installieren


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich würde ein Monatliches ABO vorschlagen...

Alle 30 Tage trifft ein neuer bei Dir ein....

Möglicher Weise hat der Drehmel auch nur Dein LC Power Netzteil gesehen und hat vor Schreck einen Herzinfarkt bekommen....

Mfg


----------



## nitg (7. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hallo euch!

also ich hätte gerne meine wohnung fern-sauber-gemoddet. und ein konto-modding wär auch ned grad schlecht


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Sei vorsichtig, sonst ist deine Wohnung und das Konto am Ende Bitzblank. (Leer)


----------



## axel25 (8. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Erstens kostet Fernmodding: 35214164574 +1000%Steuer und 981€ Versandgebühr
Zweites: Garantieren wir für nichts.


----------



## de_oli (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hey 
könnt ihr mir ma bitte helfen hierbei 
ich weiß nich weiter


----------



## nyso (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Also der Oberfräsenaufsatz von Dremel ist ja Müll Der geht zurück zum Verkäufer, da hol ich mir lieber ne richtige Oberfräse......


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi nyso,
dann schau dir das mal an. Klick mich.
Rechts oben unter dem Bild ist ein PDF zum runterladen, das wird wohl mein nächstes Vorhaben 
werden, dann habe ich es bei meinem Mod wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## nyso (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Auch der Seite war ich auch schon mal, vermutlich werd ich mir das auch mal bauen^^

Nachdem ich gestern abend meinen Rechner angeguckt habe und geschlossen habe, dass in die Front eine Aquero samt Power Booster muss, muss der Tisch wohl erstmal warten. 

Das Aquero aber auch erstmal, bis ich genug Euros am Bahnhof gesammelt hab


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hui, dass ist aber ein schickes Tei. Da kommt man ja glatt auf dumme Ideen. 

lg


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oh ja, da bin ich schon fast drüber hinaus.


----------



## nyso (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Nachdem ich jetzt weiß wie Oberfräsen funktionieren kann ich mir auch son Ding bauen^^

Nachdem ich mir gestern ne Black&Decker Stichsäge gekauft habe sollte das kein Problem mehr sein


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Du wirst aber einiges fräsen müssen, solltest also die Oberfräse schon vorher kaufen.


----------



## kero81 (12. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kann vll. jmd. helfen???

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...cz-gold-amd-edition-probleme-mit-prime95.html

Ich könnte ko..en


----------



## kero81 (12. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Sry für den Doppelpost, mein UMTS ärgert mich jetzt auch noch....


----------



## axel25 (15. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*NobLoRos
Die Sitzung

*
_Rosstäuscher, Kaspar, Godtake, Kero81 und Axel25 betreten den Konferenzraum.

Rosstäuscher: _Ruhe
_Kaspar: _Weshalb treffen wir uns heimlich? Ich mei...
_Axel25: _Psst, seien sie leise.
           Also, es geht darum, dass wir seit dem 30.3.2010 keinen Kontakt mehr zu derLordselbst hatten, auch reagierte auf die Osternachricht, die ich im schickte, nicht. Von daher müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass er bei seiner letzten Mission aufgehalten worden ist...

_Im Konferenzraum wurde es still. Leise diskutierte man weiter, kam jedoch zu keinem Schluss. Resigniert verließ man den Konferenzraum._
​


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kero an Crew:
Ich werde mal eine Email an "Bitte melde dich" schicken. 
Kero an Axel:
Klingt irgendwie nach "Lost in Space".


----------



## axel25 (15. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

^^Das mit dem Melde-Dich war in die Oster-Mail verpackt, die ich fast jedem von euch geschickt habe 
Und angesichts seiner Aktivität gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass du was zurück bekommst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*Ich hab' da ein Problem.....*

Hi!

So, nun ist endlich mal wieder was los hier.

Ich  habe da ein oder zwei Probleme..... und bräuchte mal 'n paar Tipps!

Ich bekomme mein Netzteil nicht in den Rechner: es passt irgendwie nicht  in's Gehäuse!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter läuft auch nicht ganz rund.....

Irgendwie bekomme ich den Eumel einfach nicht in die Blende von meinem  Lian-Li....

Auch kriege ich den ATX-Stecker nicht auf das Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Format ist nicht wirklich mit dem der Buchse auf dem Mainboard identisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch startet der Rechner nicht mit meinen beiden Festplatten:
Diese hier sollte eigentlich als Datenspeicher dienen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist mir nur leider herunter gefallen......
Ist der Knick in der Platte normal?

Das sollte meine System-Hdd werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nur leider drauf getreten......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie passt auch nicht so ganz in den 5,25"-Schacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich die defekten Sektoren ausblenden  und die Hdd's wieder brauchbar bekomme?
Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: falls einer fragt, wer da auf den Modding-knopf gedrückt hat: ich war's!


----------



## Malkav85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Ich hab' da ein Problem.....*



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: falls einer fragt, wer da auf den Modding-knopf gedrückt hat: ich war's!



Ich glaube, du hast eher auf den Startknopf einer S-Bahn gedrückt


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*Startknopf..*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast eher auf den Startknopf einer S-Bahn gedrückt



S-Bahn?

Äääh: nein!

Eher so was.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: loks-aus-kiel.de - Home )

Sind ja nur 88 Tonnen.....

Noch dazu nur eine Seite, also lumpige 44 Tonnen.....
grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (18. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Na pass besser auf, nicht das die durch die Staubwolke des Vulkans kaputt geht


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer hat meinen RAM gemoddet???
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-support-fuer-pcgh-extreme-3.html#post1737345


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oooch - die halten schon was aus!
Ischa mal kein Flieger....

An der Stahlplatte vorne Quer sind bei uns schon einige LKW abgeprallt - sind ja nur 8cm massiver Stahl....

Dat wird schon!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (18. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Kannnst ja mit dem Dremel was nettes reinschneiden
Mal gucken wie viele Dremelscheiben man dafür bräuchte^^

Das Ding sieht echt nett aus, 88Tonnen pure Kraft

Dazu passt grad AC DC, War Machine, welches mich über Kopfhörer berieselt^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nyso schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie viele Dremelscheiben man dafür bräuchte^^


Wie groß ist bei Dremel die Familienpackung?


nyso schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht echt nett aus, 88Tonnen pure Kraft



Und 'n 2800-Liter-Tank......

1180Kw (=1604 PS) wollen aber auch ernährt sein!

Im leichten Einsatz (=Rangierdienst) gehen so 1-250 Liter in 8 Stunden durch, auf Strecke können's auch mal 800-1200 werden - der Tankwart freut sich!

Allerdings dürfte es an der 'Tanke um die Ecke' 'ne ganze Weile dauern, bis 2500 Liter drin sind......

Bei ~1,37€ je Liter sind das dann gut 3400€ - allerdings ohne Mengenrabat.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BeerIsGood (18. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ach endlich macht mal wieder jemand was Sinnvolles


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich hab's ja auch schon mit 'nem ganzen Zug (1800 Tonnen) probiert - nur kriege ich da die Reste der Hardware nich' mehr von der Schiene ab.......
Scheint noch nich so ganz 'hard' zu sein......

Nach so 'ner Nummer ist 'ne Cent-Münze 'nen halben Meter lang......


----------



## h_tobi (19. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer hat meinen Fuß ferngemoddet?? Sofort antreten, die Luke wartet.  



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godtake (19. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich glaub unser guter Schienenbruch hat nicht wirklich auf den Knopf gedrückt sondern eher an den Kopf...und da an den Schrauben rumgedreht...du hasch soooooooooooooo einen Vogel...

.

.


.

Tolle Fotos!!


----------



## kero81 (19. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Toooobi...Die UV Farbe solltest du doch ins Wasser machen, nicht deinen dicken Zeh damit anpinseln.


----------



## axel25 (19. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich liebe solche Loks.


----------



## Intelfan (19. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Also diese massive brutale Gewalt an armer unschuldiger HArdware ist doch absolut nicht mit anzusehen 


Aber trotzdem: Mehr davon


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*!PC Games in Gefahr!
Die Bedrohung aus dem All​*

Beim durchschauen einer Bildergalerie kam plötzlich diese Meldung:

Ausnahmezustand!

Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Möglicherweise haben Außerirdische unsere Applikation sabotiert. Wir sind sicherlich bereits emsig dabei, den Schaden zu beheben. Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut.

Falls dieser Fehler dauerhaft auftritt, senden Sie uns bitte eine E-Mail.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis!


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

^^Spiele und PC-Spieler-HW-Redaktionen eben .


----------



## Malkav85 (20. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

jippy, die SSD ist da ^^ Morgen werden Bilder gemacht, gebenched und er Bericht geschrieben


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Intelfan: irgendwer wollte mir da noch 'ne ganze Kiste schicken, zum 'Bügeln'.....

*KLONK*

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich komme im Moment leider zu gar nichts....

Muss auch noch das Wochenende durcharbeiten...

Meine Updates NobLorRos und Raven dauern leider noch ne weile.....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Irgendwie kommen wir alle zu  nix... sind wir doch keine PC-Freaks? Gehen wir doch an die frische Luft und in die Sonne!? 
Das alles werden Sie in der nächsten Folge von Hardwarewars erfahren, sofern Nobbi denn den Frischlufschock überstanden hat...

MfG


----------



## axel25 (25. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hm, ich durfte die Woche Latein-Schuli schreiben und musste daher so tun, als ob ich lernen würde.
Wobei je weniger ich lerne, desto besser ist bei mir witzigerweise die Note.
War letzte L-Schuli so .


----------



## Intelfan (25. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das kenne ich... Bei mir ist es genauso... Je weniger ich lerne desto besser sind meine Noten  Und das so tun als ob ist mir auch nicht unbekannt


----------



## Malkav85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ich muss nicht mehr für die Schule lernen, aber auf der Arbeit kloppe ich grad massig Überstunden, weil viel Arbeit anfällt und somit komm ich seit 4 Tagen nicht zum "Test schreiben" -.-

Die Bilder und Ergebnisse für die SSD sind fertig. Jetzt muss ichs nur noch in nen Artikel verpacken...apropo "verpacken"...ich muss die ja zu nobbi zurück schicken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Fail !!!*​Jetzt hat es auch mal die NobLorRos Geschäftsleitung erwischt....

Normaler Weise ist das nicht meine Art, aber ich habe mich jetzt so geärgert, das ich das mal niederschreiben muss....

*Es geht um den Online Shop "myToy`s"*

*Ich hatte am 09.04.2009 dort eine V-Smile Cyber Poket Lernspielkonsole mit einem zusätzlichen Spiel Cars bestellt, da mein Sohn das gerne vom Osterhasen haben wollte....*

*Da ich vor Ort nur die Stand Konsole bekommen konnte und die Poket Variante bei Amazon derzeit nicht lieferbar war, bin ich bei myToy`s gelandet....*

*Positiv:*​
*Sehr günstig*​
*Faire Versandkosten*​
*War innerhalb von 48 Std. da....*​


*Am 08.04.2010 gab die Konsole Ihren Geist auf....trotz neuer Batterien oder vollen Akkus, sie läßt sich nicht mehr anschalten....*

*Wozu gibt es Garantie ???*

*Ich habe bei myToy`s angerufen und die sagten mir, ich sollte anhand der auf meinem Kundenkonto gespeicherten Rechnung die Retour beantragen, alles Zubehör bei legen, eine Fehlerbeschreibung, eine Kopie der Rechnung....halt das Übliche....*

*Hermes wird das Paket dann bei mir abholen....*

*Fail Nr 1:*

*Es ist der 12.04. .... und wer kam nicht ???? Hermes.....*

*Also habe ich das Paket manuell am 13.04. per Online Paket Schein im Shop abgegeben und es ist auch am 16.04. angekommen....*
*Kurz....Versandkosten habe ich damit übernommen statt myToy`s wie zugesichert....(Hermes war bis heute noch nicht da....)*


*Fail Nr. 2:*

*Am Freitag, 23.04. bekam ich eine Bearbeitungs und Versand Mail für meinen Retour Auftrag......*

*Das ging schnell oder ???*

*Denkste....in der Mail stand "Ihr Retour Auftrag wurde bearbeitet und das Spiel "Cars" sei auf dem Weg zu Ihnen ...."*

*Hähhh ????*

*Ich habe eine Konsole Retourniert und kein Spiel und ......*

*Also.....*

*Habe ich dort angerufen....was bekam ich zu hören ???*

*"Wieso ??? Ist doch alles in Ordnung.....das Spiel ist doch auf den Weg zu Ihnen...."*

*STOP !!!*

*Ich habe aber eine Konsole eingereicht (80 Euro) und kein Spiel (19 Euro)....*

*"Das kann nicht sein....sonst wäre ja nicht das Spiel Retouniert worden....."*

*Na 10 Min. Diskussion, hatte die Dame eingesehen, das ich, wie es auch auf meinem Kundenkonto zu sehen ist, eine Konsole eingereicht hatte und sie könne es sich nicht erklären, was dort schief gelaufen wäre....*

*Fail Nr 3:*

*10 Min. Später bekam ich noch einen Rückruf von der Dame, die sagte mir, das sie mir ein Formular per Mail schicken würde, das sollte ich ausfüllen und zurück schicken.....wäre nur eine Form Sache.....*

*Ich schau mir abends die Mail an....und was stand dort ???*

*"ICH SOLLTE PER EIDESTATT VERSICHERN, DAS ICH TATSÄLICH EINE KONSOLE EINGEREICHT HÄTTE...."*

*Es würde dann eigehend geprüft und die weitere Bearbeitung würde dann auch nur unter VORBEHALT erfolgen....*

*WIE BITTE ????*

*Die Firma myToy`s unterstellt mir indirekt einen "Betrugs Versuch" ???*

*Ich habe dann am Samstag das Forumular mit einem 2 Seitigen Beschwerde Schreiben per Fax an myToy`s geschickt....und habe das ganze auch nur unter "Vorbehalt" unterschrieben....*


*Fail Nr 4:*

*Heute Mittag bekommen ich eine Versand Mail für die Konsole....*

*Allerdings steht dort:*

*"Ihre Bestellung" und "Rechnung über 80 Euro" ??? *

*Ich habe dort wieder angerufen....und was bekam ich zu hören ???*

*"Aus Kulanz gründen, würde man einen Vorabtausch vor nehmen und sobald der Fall geklärt wäre, würde man mir den Betrag wieder erstatten...." *

*ICH GLAUB ICH BIN IM FALSCHEN FILM......*

*Sehr ungehalten habe ich die Dame gefragt, ob die noch "Alle Tassen im Schrank" haben....*

*Ich habe nachweislich per Hermes eine Konsole mit Begleitschreiben hingeschickt, die bauen Mist und ich soll noch mal in Vorkasse treten, die Konsole noch einmal kaufen und irgend wann in ein paar Wochen oder Monaten bekomme ich vielleicht mein Geld wieder ???*

*Die Spinnen wohl....!!!!*

*Das habe ich natürlich sofort abgelehnt und habe denen mitgeteilt, das ich die Angelegenheit jetzt an meinen Anwalt abgeben würde....*

*Man bat mich, doch noch einen Moment zu warten, und man würde mich sofort zurück rufen......*

*Nach 30 Min. kam der Rückruf....*

*"Es wäre jetzt alles geklärt...die Konsole wäre am 16. eingetroffen und alles wäre jetzt in Ordnung.....der neuen Konsole läge zwar eine Rechnung bei .... die sollte ich aber ignorieren...."*

*Ich meinte dazu nur..... "Wehe ich bekomme eine Mahnung....."*


*Fazit:*

*Finger weg von myToy`s.......*

*In den Bewertungs Foren ist auch das gleiche zu lesen:*

*Schnelle Lieferung, gute Preise.....ABER Extrem mieser Kundenservice bei Retouren......"Schwarzer Peter liegt immer beim Kunden...."....Erstattungen können auch mal bis 3 Monate dauern etc.*

*Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort nie mehr bestellen....*

*Mfg*

​


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ach du Sch..... !!!
Klingt nach einem fähigen Unternehmen.


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Die brauchen keine Kunden, die stören nur den internen Betriebsablauf.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ja eben. Kunden stören nur beim schlafen. Schäm dich


----------



## nobbi77 (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Und nun die Wirklichkeit: Die Konsole ist kaputt gegangen, weil Rossi andauernd damit gepielt hat und beim auseinanderreissen mit den Kindern gab sie den Geist auf, weil er sie nicht rausrücken wollte....


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oder er hat sie kaputt gemoddet!


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Das erinnert mich an meinen früheren Arbeitgeber.
Motto: Vorsicht! Kunde droht mit Auftrag.....


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (26. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Coole Sache die hier aufgebaut habt! 

Würde ja auch Modden, aber dazu fehlt das Geld! 

Man hab ich Ideen... würden euch die Augen übergehen! *trockenprotz*

Mach weiter so.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

NOBBI...............

*PSSST*............

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Coole Sache die hier aufgebaut habt!
> 
> Würde ja auch Modden, aber dazu fehlt das Geld!
> 
> ...


Ideen muss man auch praktisch umsetzen können  und da werden selbst uns Halbgöttern von NobLorRos schnell Grenzen gesetzt  

MfG


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (27. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Lol, ich hab schon gemordet(ähm - gemoddet), da war das Wort noch ein Insider. Wann war das noch? achtzehnhundertnochwas? 

Was ich damit sagen will ist: "Finde schon die Steckdose für die Bohrmaschine" 

Ne, mal im Ernst(igit)! Sind schon ein paar schöne Teile bei, die hier zu sehen sind. 

Werde das mal weiter verfolgen und Kommentare zu geben, bist ich entweder unten durch bin oder den NOBBI-Status(*hust*) hinter mir habe. Ich weis das erst ist schnell geschafft, das andere werde ich wohl nie überwinden


----------



## godtake (28. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

@Rossi: 
Wurdest du nicht vom Vorstand informiert, dass wir den Shop schon vor einiger Zeit eingekauft haben? Die übernehmen neuerdings die Auslieferung der DHL- Fahrzeuge...im Maßstab 1:12 hihi....

Leider sind die auf Grund ihres übermäßigen Schlafbedarfs (von 0.00-24.00Uhr) noch nicht mit allen Geschäftspraktiken vertraut....z.B. dass die 2. Rechnung immer viel höher als die erste sein muss, man die Mahnung zusammen mit einer Unterlassungsklage bereits vor der Rechnung und vor der Ware verschickt usw.....

Grüßle, godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. April 2010)

*Sockel 775-Mainboard mit X58-Chipsatz*

Hi Leute!

Bin gerade drauf gestoßen: es gibt ein EVGA-Mainboard, wo man eine Sockel 775-CPU mit einem X58-Chipsatz kombinieren kann und das alles mit 3-fach-SLI!

Glaubt Ihr nicht?

Sehet her:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu kaufen gibt es das Wunder hier.

Und ich dachte immer, der X58 sei für i7-CPU's.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Uih. Sowas ist geil.


----------



## moe (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so sah das auto in dem ich gestern morgen saß auch aus. 
nur dass da nicht polo sondern corsa draufstand und das ein zweitürer war. 

hätte der vier türen gehabt wär ich jetz nicht mehr da....

uns ist auch eine mit 100km/h in die fahrerseite gefahren. ich saß hinter der fahrerin.

wir haben echt glück gehabt, uns drei ist nicht großartiges passiert. die fahrerin und ich haben ein schleudertrauma und zerrungen im nackenbereich, der beifahrer hat nichts abgekriegt. autos haben beide nen totalschaden.

da hat mein schutzengel echt ganze arbeit geleistet, das hätte auch ganz anders ausgehen können....


@rossi: ich hoffe du hast nix dagegen, dass ich deine bilder noch mal ausgegraben habe. wenn doch, einfach sagen.


----------



## nyso (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

OHMANOMANOMANOMAN

Der nächste der knapp davon kam.........

Gute Besserung!!! Hoffe dir geht es bald wieder besser


----------



## h_tobi (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Auch von mir erst mal alles Gute, das muss erst mal verdaut werden, ist bestimmt ein ganz schöner Schock gewesen.


----------



## nobbi77 (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Von mir auch gute Besserung!

Und natürlich etwas Werbung in Sachen NobLorRos:

Der Thread für alle, die zuviel vorm PC hocken und ihren Dremel mit den Bauchfalten halten können:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...nshilfe-der-ultimative-bikini-figur-fred.html


----------



## Intelfan (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Auch von mir gute besserung... Oh man mein vater hatte heute auch nen autounfall... Aber es ist auch nix Passiert... außer totalschaden... mit 60 ist ihm einer hinten drauf gegurkt... -.-


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jupp, von mir auch mal ne gut Besserung. Man gut das nichts schlimmeres passiert ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Erhol' Dich erstmal ausgiebig und kuriere Dich aus - ein Schleudertrauma ist kein Pappenstiel (hab' an meinem noch nach 25 Jahren....)

Und: Scheiß' auf das Auto - ist nur Blech.

Glaub' mir - ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und: Scheiß' auf das Auto - ist nur Blech.



war ja auch nich meins!

nee, mal im ernst,
vielen dank euch allen für eure anteilnahme.

ihr seid einfach klasse!!!

ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen, dass ich dabei sterben hätte können...


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!


moe schrieb:


> ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen, dass ich dabei sterben hätte können...


sooo schnell geht das auch nicht - jedenfalls im Auto.
Moderne Autos sind schon sehr sicher.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkav85 (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Solangs kein chinesisches Klonprudukt ist, hast du ganz gute Chancen  

Hoffentlich kannst du deine Schulter einigermaßen bewegen.


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

* Vonwegen Luftkühler...Das ist eindeutig ein Wasserkühler! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jetzt auch wieder schön sauber...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

RESPEKT, dann weiß ich ja, wer in Zukunft die Kühler von uns allen reinigt.


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ohohoh...Äääähm...die abmachung war doch nur das ich immer Kaffee koche??? 
Ich wurde gaaanz offiziell als *"Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemaschienenpraktikantensäu"* eingestellt! Aber wenns dafür ne Lohnerhöhung gibt, bitte, mach ich halt auch noch alle Kühler sauber. Dann möchte ich ab jetzt nurnoch *"Praktikantenkaffeemachkaffeemaschienenpraktikantensäuundkühlerputzifuzzi"* genannt werden!


----------



## Malkav85 (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich nenn dich einfach kurz "PraKafmachKaffLüsäub" ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (30. April 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Oder Kfpftpr?


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Zu wenig Vokale


----------



## h_tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich kauf ein Z


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

 Kfpftpr, Fprum, Klonk... Passt doch supi, nehm ich!


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Du hast "gagg" vergessen  Bin mal gespannt, wann diese Wörter sich durchsetzen und im Duden landen


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

So hier in der Art?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wortschöpfungen - wie 'Fernmodding', 'ferngemoddet', 'Wassserkühlungsreinigungsgehilfe'.........


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



nyso schrieb:


> So hier in der Art?
> *Bild entfernt - für Modemuser *



Ja genau. So in der Art


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hehe Nyso, lustiges Bild!


----------



## Kaspar (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Nyso geiles Bild 

Gruß


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hallo,

mir ist zu Ohren gekommen dass ihr Moddet.

Ich möchte in mein ThinkPad R61 gerne 4 GTX295 OC haben. Und wenn möglich noch einen aktuellen AMD Prozessor.
Desweiteren hätte ich gerne eine (funktionierende) Sprachsteuerung, am besten mit der Synchronstimme von Megan Fox!


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

mit _der Synchronstimme_ von Megan Fox - pah!

Wenn schon, will ich Megan Fox haben!


----------



## axel25 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

^^Hm, soll das Ding danach noch portabel sein und funzen?
Und du kannst max. 2 GTX295 benutzen.


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Naja, ja, gewissermaßen funktionieren sollte es schon.
Nur zwei? Aber die anderen Folding@homer (z.B. der: atlasfolding.com) können auch 4 stück benutzen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



moe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey...

Du sollst mir doch nicht alles nach machen....

Gute Besserung.....




MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich nenn dich einfach kurz "PraKafmachKaffLüsäub" ^^


 


nyso schrieb:


> So hier in der Art?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*AUFHÖREN !!!!*


*Ich kann nicht mehr....*

*Mfg*


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*Testfahrt*

Hi!

Ich hoffe, mich erschlägt jetzt keiner - ist auch nicht böse oder herzlos gemeint.
Aber: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Aufschriften 'der neue Polo' und 'jetzt Testen' haben auf dem Auto schon was NobLorRos-typisches......

Und ob diese Qualität Freunde macht, darf auch bezweifelt werden.....


Aber da fällt mir noch einer ein:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ8TdhNuzhU

(danke für den Tipp, moe: jetzt klappt's!)

Jochen


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

du darfst nur die buchstaben hinter dem =-zeichen in den tag einfügen.

also die hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*iZ8TdhNuzhU

*das soll dann so aussehen:
[*YT]iZ8TdhNuzhU[*/YT]  (ohne die * .)


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Danke Dir, geändert - und läuft!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Mal was zur allgemeinen Belustigung....

Soll angeblich wirklich passiert sein....



> *Softwareanfrage*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> ...


Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

LOL, Rossi, du bist momentan scheinbar in Top-Form!


----------



## godtake (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Tschutschu Bahnhof?


----------



## ole88 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

beim video mitm mercedes konnt ich vor lachen nimmer fast vom stuhl gefallen^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ole: solltest Du vom Stuhl fallen: bitte aufnehmen und Posten: wir wollen auch lachen....


----------



## h_tobi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Schöne Geschichte Rossi, nur weiter so, kannst du jeden Tag machen. 
Für mich kann ein Tag nicht viel besser beginnen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Weil es so schön war...

Was neues für meine Fans....

Diese Mail habe ich mal von einer guten Bekannten bekommen....

Ich dachte nur, "Was geht denn hier ab...."




> Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen...
> 
> Ich weiß, ich sollte dich nicht danach fragen,
> aber ich brauche es wirklich dringend.
> ...


 


Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

 ist das geil, schade um den letzten Satz.


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

die gute bekannte war nicht zufällig "freundin 3.1"?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



moe schrieb:


> die gute bekannte war nicht zufällig "freundin 3.1"?


 

Nein...war die Sekretärin im Minirock 3.3.....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ich denke es wird zeit, Zeit für eine änderung. Wir werden die ständige betätigung des Fernmoddingknopfes nicht mehr länger Dulden. Wir werden auch nicht mehr die überhöden Rechnungen dafür dulden. Wir wehren uns gegen die Achse des dunklen moddings und ihre massen modding knöpfe. 

mfg Nobody 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...book-status-nobody-tut-es-51.html#post1793658


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird zeit, Zeit für eine änderung. Wir werden die ständige betätigung des Fernmoddingknopfes nicht mehr länger Dulden. Wir werden auch nicht mehr die überhöden Rechnungen dafür dulden. Wir wehren uns gegen die Achse des dunklen moddings und ihre massen modding knöpfe.
> 
> mfg Nobody
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...book-status-nobody-tut-es-51.html#post1793658




Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dabei.....

"Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....."

Mfg


----------



## Intelfan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Uii das war mal ne kampfansage... Mal sehen ob das was wird...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Natürlich wird das was Den Gegenschlag den führte ich sofort. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...book-status-nobody-tut-es-51.html#post1795078


----------



## Intelfan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Bleibt ja nur zu hoffen, das du weißt mit welchen Dunklen Mächten du dich anlegst 

Nee mal im ernst: Ich finde dein Projekt super und drücke dir die daumen das du noch einmal ohne Noblorros davon kommst


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

NobLorRos? Habt ihr meinen Speicher ferngemoddet?
Es werden jetzt nur noch 4 der 6GB Ram erkannt...

Wer stellt 'ne Rechnung auf


----------



## moe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ich hab ein problem mit meinen usb-stick. ich glaub ich hab da malware oder n virus drauf. wisst ihr was das ist?

das erste bild ist das autoplay fenster von dem stick. der oberste eintrag ist schuld. wenn man da draufklickt, kommt so alle 60 sekunden die fehlermeldung. außerdem wird der stick im arbeitsplatz nicht als wechseldatenträger angezeigt, sondern als ordner.

wie krieg ich das wieder von meinem stick runter? reicht formatieren?


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Formatieren mindestens^^
Aber es gibt Viren, die gegen sowas resistent sind.
Wenn man die im Windows hat, schreiben die sich in den Arbeitsspeicher und überleben so eine Formatierung, denn der Ram wird ja nicht formatiert, nur die HDD^^
Ob nur formatieren also reicht, wer weiß.


----------



## moe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

also aus windows hab ichs schon wieder entsorgt. da hats gereicht, den letzten wiederherstellungspunkt zu laden.


----------



## kero81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Sehr geehrter Herr Rossteuscher,
ich finde es eine ungeheurliche Frechheit das sie meine Systemplatte fernmodden liessen nur weil ich ihr farbwahl des Ravens angezweifelt habe. Das kann nicht sein. Wenn sie Krieg wollen, den können siehaben. Passen sie in nächster Zeit auf ihren Monitor auf...

MfG
Der Neuinstallierende Kero


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

ach - worüber bin ich denn da eben gestolpert......

War das etwa der Fernmodding...*KLONK*.... - nee: nur mein Pantoffel.
Sieht aber komisch aus,d er Pantoffel; ich wusste nicht, dass da was von Fernmod*KLONK*....


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

für alle dies interessiert: 
die schadsoftware hat sich immer beim anschließen vom usb-stick in den temporären ordner kopiert und sich so auf andere wechseldatenträger übertragen.

die dateien auf dem stick (eine autostrt.inf und ein ordner) waren als versteckte systemdateien getarnt und konnten einfach gelöscht werden, in windows hat hijackthis den rest erledigt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Wer von euch manipuliert schon wieder meine Bestellungen? Ich hasse diese Termin Verschiebungen bis in die Unendlichkeit.  
Eigentlich wollte ich Donnerstags, Testen und Benchen, was meine neue Hardware alles so kann (und danach in mein Worklog posten), aber nö der Termin fürs Mainboard verschiebt sich täglich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*



kero81 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Rossteuscher,
> ich finde es eine ungeheurliche Frechheit das sie meine Systemplatte fernmodden liessen nur weil ich ihr farbwahl des Ravens angezweifelt habe. Das kann nicht sein. Wenn sie Krieg wollen, den können siehaben. Passen sie in nächster Zeit auf ihren Monitor auf...
> 
> MfG
> Der Neuinstallierende Kero




Wieso ist eigentlich mein Stuhl so unbequem ???

Ach da ist der Fernmoddingknopf.....

Ich habe den schon die ganze Zeit gesucht und was ist ??? Ich sitze die ganze Zeit darauf....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Jonny: bei TecTrain bestellt, wa?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Ne bei HoH.de. Ich hoff das es net so geht wie beim Enermax Modu87+ 800 Watt, das ist seit Februar nirgends in Deutschland erhältlich / lieferbar.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Tja, so kann es gehen.
Mir wollte hoh.de was gutes tun.
Schicken mir die 5770 in Ref.3-Design - bestellt hatte cih die ältere 5770 im Ref.2-Design.

Kann das Ref.3-Design aber nicht brauchen, weil die bisher erhältlichen Wasserkühler nur auf Ref.1&2 passen.

Da macht man nun mal 'n Schnäppchen (neue 5770 mit 1GB für 121 inkl Versand!) - und dann das.

Rossi: antreten: Haue abholen.
(Frau von und zu: würden Sie bitte die Neunschwänzige holen......)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da will man mal einmal mit nem kollegen nen film schauen und dann das. das nenn ich mal nen fail!​http://www.qtl.co.il/img/trans.png


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Guck Formel 1 - das sind die Fails teurer.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*Warum bei DHL nix läuft*

Hi!

inzwischen weiß ich, warum bei DHL die Pakete immer an den falschen Empfänger gehen.

Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst (17:22 Uhr) wird die Sendung - das Paket - bearbeitet, dann (17:44 Uhr) erhält DHL die Daten zu dieser Sendung von Absender.....
Da ist die Sendung aber schon bearbeitet......

Kann also noch ein wenig dauern, bis ich weiter Schrauben kann - erst muss das Paket mal wieder von der Sight-Seeing-Tour zurück sein......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Da kannst du DHL diesmal nicht die Schuld geben, die arbeiten schneller, als die Daten vom Absender eintreffen. 
Du solltest lieber den Absender fernmodden, damit der mal in die Hufe kommt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Hi!

Sag' das nicht so laut - ich bin gerade dabei, mich mit AT wieder anzufreunden.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Na dann viel Glück von meiner Seite....


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*Gtx 470*

Hi!


Übrigens: wer 'ne 470er sucht: bei Zack-Zack gibt's eine sehr preiswert - wer 'nen Alternate-Zugang hat, kann da sofort kaufen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Dann guckt mal in den Preisvergleich
Gainward GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (1053) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Huuch!

Ich war der Meinung, der Eumel liegt noch so bei ~380!


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

Man muss auch bedenken das bei ZackZack die Versandkosten entfallen 

Edit:
Und es ist eine Gigabyte.
Die kostet 329€ laut praisvergleich:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a519534.html


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

hmmm, Absenderdaten und Empfängerdaten....Hmmm, ich warte schon mal vor meiner Pizzeria auf die nächsten Pakete


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

*Immer mehr Komplett-PC`s bedrohen die Welt! Die kommen vom Saturn und wollen die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen!*
*Das kann NobLorRos sich nicht bieten lassen. Schnell werden die besten Modder-Helden gesucht und vereinigt bei den*
*GERECHTIGKEITSMODDERN*​ 
*Auf der Station Dremel , unauffällig als Weltraumschrott in der Erdumlaufbahn getarnt, warten die neuen Helden-Modder auf ihren ersten Einsatz....*​ 
*Rosstaeuscher:* Moin Jungs! ich habe mir was überlegt: Wir brauchen Helden-Namen und Kostüme!​ 
*Nobbi77:* Nicht schlecht, hast du schon ne Idee?​ 
*Rosstaeuscher:* Natürlich, Rossman!​ 
*Kero81:* Kriegst aber Ärger mit der Drogerie-Kette....​ 
*h_tobi*: Oder nur ROSS?​ 
*Nobbi77:* Kriegst du Ärger mit ihm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: dermachel.wordpress.com/2010/01/06/bob-ross-army/​ 
*Rosstaeuscher:* Mist...Horseman?​ 
*Nyso:* Ok, welches Kostüm?​ 
*Rosstaeuscher:* Das hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:www.hobbyschneiderin.net/portal/showthread.ph...​ 
*Kero81:* Hmm, etwas unpraktisch...und dein Partner klebt dir immer am Arsch....​ 
*Rosstaeuscher:* Menno, muss weitersuchen. Was macht ihr?​ 
*Nobbi77:* Nun Schienenbruch und ich dachten an ein dynamisches Duo, Biosman und Bluescreen...Hier mal unsere Kostüme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:sibylle.kaywa.ch/fun/batman-robin-o.html​ 
*Godtake:* Würg....​ 
*Schienenbruch:* machs erstmal besser!​ 
*Godtake:* Hmmm, mal überlegen...Nyso und ich machen Super-Graph und Nano...Hier mal unsere Kostüme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.stonerforums.com/lounge/humor-comedy/5090...​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Jungs, so kommt ihr in jeden Gay-Club...​ 
*Nobbi77:* Ich glaube, wir sind zu kreativ....Ich hoffe, der erste Einsatz kommt erst, nachdem wir Namen und Kostüme haben.....​


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Hardware Wars, Episode I, Seite 288*

   ich schmeiß mich weg, die Kostüme sind der Hammer, da steht der Rettung der Welt  ja nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Habs gerade noch geschafft, meinen Kaffee nicht prustend über der Tastatur zu verteilen.   Wäre aber ein schöner Fail

lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Ich kann nicht mehr....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auh weiha, das läuft doch wieder auf das selbe raus.


----------



## ole88 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

omg 

Käptn geben sie dem team mal die peitsche das es hier ma weiter geht, anstatt sich im club der warmen brüder zu amüsieren sollten die herrschaften lieber ma schrauben, auf deck 20 flattert scho wieder das holodeck davon


----------



## axel25 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie, das sollte es nicht. Tut mir Leid, dann muss irgendeiner halt eben Klutten rausbeamen, damit er das Se... ...Holodeck wieder holt.


----------



## godtake (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*take 2. Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder. Vollkommen verkabelt im Weltall...*

Godtake: "Käptn! Käptn! Wir haben ein Problem!"

K'ptn Nobbi: "Wos? Beam mä up Scoddie?"

Godtake: "Nein nein nein! Klutten ist komisch seit es um die Heldenkostüme geht..., auch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher was ich ihm letztens auf der Krankenstation verabreicht habe. Kero hatte wieder die ganze Nacht durch 'Doktorspiele' mit irgendso einer Alienware - Roboter - Ersatzdrohne gemacht und dabei alle Medikamente im Schränkchen vertauscht..."

K'ptn Nobbi: "Aha - des ist aber arg. Wo ist denn die Dame...äh...der Kero - so gehts ja ned. Wo hab ich nur wieder die Leviten hingelegt..."

DasPferd (aka Ross aka Rossmann aka Rossi): "Da - sie haben die Leviten mal wieder als Sabberlätzchen für ihren Kaffe genommen...."

Godtake: "Aber K'ptn, K'ptn...der Klutten"

K'ptn Nobbi: "Ja was denn nun?"  

Godtake: "Nun ja, er steht in der Krankenstation auf der Automatiktoilette...*bei offener Tür!* und kann sich allem Anschein nach nicht entscheiden...hier...ich hab ein paar Fotos mitgebracht:
Erst zieht er das hier an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: karneval-megastore.de)

dann zieht er's aus und zieh das hier an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: thesun.co.uk)

Ich kanns langsam schon nicht mehr mit ansehen!"

K'ptn Nobbi: "DasPferd: Den Knopf bitte"

DasPferd: "Jawollja Chef wiiieeeehhheeeerrrrrr" *FPRUM* *KLONK* *PFFFFT*

K'ptn Nobbi: "Dr. Godtake: Da schwebt ein Klutten im Weltall!"

Godtake: "K'ptn - ich weiß ja nicht - aber das ist ja jetzt eigentlich schon seit 363 Seiten der gleiche Running Gag. Findens das nicht auch etwas ermüdend? Soll das wirklich die Lösung auf alle Probleme sein?"

K'ptn Nobbi: "Doktor  sollten sie nicht längst auf der Krankenstation sein?"

Godtake: ""


----------



## ole88 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Logbuchnotiz für käptn schwül äh planlos äh ach was auch immer:
Ich glaub die mannschaft ist nicht ausgelastet ich setz mal kurs auf planet xena im quadranten schnu schnu das hier ma abwechslung reinkommt, auserdem such ich nochn freiwiligen der mir die kabel hält vom steuerpult ich muss da bisi n marder schutz drummachen. Hab aber eher die vermutung es sind die wollknäuel von Ihnen. 
steuermann ole ende.


----------



## godtake (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bum Tschakalaka...Tadäää,...Tatärätääää!

Neue Rekruten - umgehend beim Käptn melden und die neuen Uniform- Sticker abholen.

Loslos - ZackZack!


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oh, supi

Gerechtigkeitsmoddingrekrutenanwärterwarter meldet sich zum Dienst


----------



## godtake (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hihi...freut mich wenns Dir gefällt.
Die Bezeichnung "NLR Tough Stuff" werden übrigens nur aktive Modder erhalten ... *räusper*


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bedeutet das, wir sind keine Gerechtigkeitsmoddingrekrutenanwärterwarter sondern absolutfähigunfähigeGerechtigkeitsmoddermitglieder?

Also wenn das so ist, dann muss ich mich ja nach einem Kostüm umgucken Denn dein Vorschlag ist, nunja, etwas zugig
Außerdem ist das mit dem Bräunen doof, immer diese beiden langen Striche dienoch in gesunder Kellerbräune erstrahlen, während der Rest in Ferrari-Rot schimmert


----------



## godtake (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

NAIN! Bei deinem TB bist du mindestens shcon Gerechtigkeitsobermodder,...Offiziersrang quasi.
Kostüm? klaro!

Und eine passende Idee hab ich auch schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Killer for Two (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

lol will euch doch auch gleich mal gratulieren  gz


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Rossi - ein Foto von Dir.
Wie nett....


----------



## h_tobi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auch ich melde mich zum Dienst, dauert in meinem Alter leider etwas länger. 
Erst mal vielen Dank von meiner Seite, mein Avatar sieht ja richtig schnuckelig aus. 

PS: Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich heute den ganzen Nachmittag nichts auf die Reihe bringen konnte, 
mal sehen, was mir als nächstes passiert.


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, ab jetzt gehts abwäääääääääärts!


----------



## h_tobi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Danke Mausi, mach mir nur Mut,  ich brauch das.


----------



## h_tobi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*OK, pünktlich mit meiner Aufnahme am gestrigen Tag auch schon der erste Fehlschlag. (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)*

*
Mann nehme: Pflasterstein und groooßen Gummihammer, der Rest ergibt sich dann von selbst. 
Sieht aber schon wieder ganz gut aus, alles was über war, habe ich gestern noch abgeschnitten.  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PS: Da habe ich mich ja auf was eingelassen, hoffentlich wird das nicht zur Gewohnheit. *



.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schuld eigene - Austreten ist bei NobLorRos nicht......

gewöhn' Dich an die lädierten Gräten!


----------



## godtake (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hrhrhr...Mutprobe bestanden. Sie haben die selbstdestruktiven Voraussetzungen zur Teilnahme am Noblorros Programm zu 98% erfüllt....


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und die restlichen 2% sind absichtlich in eine Bärenfalle treten und das falsche Bein abknabbern?

Bei mir wird es bald garantiert genug teure fails geben, mit denen ich mir die Mitgliedschaft mehr als nur verdiene

In ein paar Tagen ist B-Day, und da werden die 400 Öken für die Wakü ausgegeben


----------



## h_tobi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, das habe ich schon hinter mir, wenn die Teile kommen, geht es darum sie OHNE Fails einzubauen. 
Ich wünsch dir und mir viel Glück, so wie es aussieht, können wir jetzt ne Menge davon gebrauchen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> das habe ich schon hinter mir, (...) geht es darum sie OHNE Fails einzubauen.



Wie kommst du denn _da_ drauf?

Das hast Du Dir so gedacht - Fehlanzeige!
Genau _darum_ geht es nämlich ganz und gar nicht!

Seit Du bei uns aufgenommen wurdest, hast Du das tatsächlich hinter Dir - nämlich die Zeiten ohne Fails......

Ich habe den Monat das erste Mal 'ne Grafikkarte geschrottet, seit ich bei NobLorRos bin meine ersten beiden Ram-Riegel, meine........

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auch die Verstärkung wird euch nicht vor Nobody retten Nobloros muhahaha


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Alleine die Verstärkung von NLR hat 9836 Beiträge mehr im Forum als du
Und das sind nur die, die zählen^^ Meine in der Ruka dazu, boah, dann hätten wir locker 15k mehr als du

Also pass besser auf, sonst piek ich dir das Auge deines Avas aus, während du dichtest


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ahh das könte schwierig werden mein kleiner stier den Nobody hat ein Tolero nicht weit von hier, der schwinkt mit sein roten Tuch geschwind und nyso versinkt mit raserei in der nächsten wand und bricht entzwei das ganz geschwind.


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn _da_ drauf?
> 
> Das hast Du Dir so gedacht - Fehlanzeige!
> Genau _darum_ geht es nämlich ganz und gar nicht!
> ...



Hehe, ga du ja alles so perfekt dokumentierst und ich dein TB genauestens verfolge,
sollten mir einige Fehler nicht passieren. 
Zumindest hoffe ich darauf, obwohl ich heute auch nicht verschont geblieben bin. 
Nach 3Std. mühevoller Kleinarbeit mit Sketchup ist mir das Mistding kurz vor 
Vollendung meiner Zeichnung abgestürzt. Das hieß für mich alles wieder von 
vorne. Diesmal aber mit ca. 200 Speichervorgängen an 4 verschiedenen Orten. 

Du siehst, ich bin Lernfähig.


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



> Du siehst, ich bin Lernfähig.



Und das in dem Alter
*duckundrennganzweitweg*


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

nyso: Du solltest noch schneller rennen: Rossi, Nobbi,, Schrauberopi und ich sind hinter Dir.....her!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hey tobi & nyso....

Willkommen bei den Beklopp...ähhhh versierten Moddern...


@tobi

Das würde ich mir von Nyso nicht gefallen lassen....

Los, Los.....werf Ihm Dein Gebiss an den Kopf und verhau Ihn mit Deinem Krückstock.....

**duckundganzschnellwegrenn**

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Immer auf die ALTEN!!!! Rossi, das ist meine GEHHILFE! Klau dir die von Schrauberopi!


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was geht denn hier ab,   -  Rossi: Ich weiß wo du wohnst....  .... und vielen Dank für die lieben 
Worte, ist ja wie nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Immer auf die ALTEN!!!! Rossi, das ist meine GEHHILFE! Klau dir die von Schrauberopi!



Hatte Schrauber Opi nicht schon einen AOK Chopper ??? 



h_tobi schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab,   -  Rossi: Ich weiß wo du wohnst....  .... und vielen Dank für die lieben
> Worte, ist ja wie nach Hause kommen.



Du sollst Dich hier auch wohl fühlen....

Kannst vorbei kommen...das Bier ist kalt gestellt....

ABER....vergiss Deine Calgon Tabletten nicht...

**ups...dringender Termin...**

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, der Einladung komme ich bestimmt mal nach, ich hoffe ja, das es mal einen Sommer gibt, 
dann komme ich mal mit meiner Susi rum und schmeiß ne Runde Chlortabletten, Calgon wirkt schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Opis AOK Chopper hat immerhin 90 PS, 4 Zylinder und ist in etwa 5 Sec. auf 100.  Ist zwar schon älter, wie die meisten von Euch (Bj. 1986), aber weglaufen is nicht mehr. 
 Blöd is nur, dass ich nicht mehr ohne Omi fahren kann. Sie muss unterwegs meinen Gehstock halten und mir raufhelfen.  

lg

Edit:
@h_tobi: Denn kennt Deine Susi bestimmt auch die netten Kurven zum Schloss hoch.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Opis AOK Chopper hat immerhin 90 PS, 4 Zylinder und ist in etwa 5 Sec. auf 100.  Ist zwar schon älter, wie die meisten von Euch (Bj. 1986), aber weglaufen is nicht mehr.
> Blöd is nur, dass ich nicht mehr ohne Omi fahren kann. *Sie muss unterwegs meinen Gehstock halten und mir raufhelfen.*
> 
> lg




Fragt sich nur *Welchen* Gehstock Omi halten muss und *wo* sie Dir rauf helfen muss....

Aus Rossi aus....schäm Dich......

ABER heute darf ich das.....

Mfg


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Deshalb gabs auch den hier:


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Edit:
> @h_tobi: Denn kennt Deine Susi bestimmt auch die netten Kurven zum Schloss hoch.



 ein Insider, warst schon mal hier??
Die Kurven kennt sie sogar sehr gut, im Nachbarort wird eingekauft.


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@h_tobi:
Ich war früher oft mit meiner Kleinen im Weserbergland (nette Motorradtreffen mit der Kuhlen Wampe).  Ein Kumpel aus Hanover hat mir die Strecke mal gezeigt. War leider voller Rollsplit. 

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ABER heute darf ich das


Weiß Deine Frau davon?



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> 90 PS, 4 Zylinder



90PS - 4 Zylinder? LACHHAFT!
Da hat ja meine Kaffekanne mehr!

Ich fühle mich erst ab 8 Zylindern und rund 750PS heimisch - und ab 12 Zylindern und 2000PS wird's dann gemütlich.
So richtig Spaß macht es dann mit 12 Zylindern und 2650












......KW (~3600PS) - bei 1000U/Min......

4 Zylinder - pah!

Grüße

Jochen

P.S: nur gut, dass ich den Diesel nicht zahlen muss.......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Weiß Deine Frau davon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na ja....er hat nur 2 Räder ..... und meine Frau weiß das ich das darf....ähhhh durfte....

Mmmmhhhh...schade schon wieder vorbei, jetzt muss ich mich wieder einiger Maßen benehmen.....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Weiß Deine Frau davon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohjah, das sind wirklich schöne Fahrzeuge 

Richtig witzig wirds meiner meinung nach aber erst mit Strom, 4 Achsen und 6400kW


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Aaaaaaah wie Geil, kennt das noch einer???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MYEB7cEH0u8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MYEB7cEH0u8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ole88 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

omg was muss man da geraucht haben um das zam zubekommen?


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Yo, das is doch tighter Gangstershit.


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Der Bananenblues, ein weiterer Schritt auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft!* 

ALLE Politiker werden 24 Std. lang mit dem Hafer und Bananenblues zugedröhnt. Danach ist jeder NobLorRos-tauglich.


----------



## BeerIsGood (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> ALLE Politiker werden 24 Std. lang mit dem Hafer und Bananenblues zugedröhnt. Danach ist jeder NobLorRos-tauglich.


Bist du dir sicher, daß du der erste bist, der auf die Idee gekommen ist?


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wenn ich mir unsere Politiker so angucke, ist das schon lange passiert.


----------



## axel25 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jetzt weiß ich, was man den Köhler-Kritikern angetan hat.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2010)

*Politiker*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir unsere Politiker so angucke, ist das schon lange passiert.


Frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Politikern?


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Politikern?


Moralisch oder anatomisch? Bei der Anatomie gibt es keinen. 

lg


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Doch, den großen Hohlkörper auf den Schultern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Weder - noch.

ganz einfach: Menschen _haben_ Probleme - Politiker _sind_ ein Problem....


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wollte mal fragen ob jmd interesse hat an nem TS2 Server? Könnte einen bekommen. Die Frage geht nur an unsere Mitglieder...


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

omg das willst du dir antun  Also ich hät Interesse


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 Ach, kicken geht ja schnell. Nee, ich dachte das wäre mal ganz interessant, so um besseren Support anzubieten.


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Aber reicht dafür nicht Skype? Oder sind die Konferenzmöglichkeiten da eingeschrenkt?


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gibts bei Skype verschiedene Channel?!?  Ich finde auch das man TS nicht mit Skype vergleichen kann, ist doch was ganz anderes...
Naja, hier mal die Adresse fürs TS2: 85.214.112.171:8177


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sry. für den Doppelpost, UMTS spinnt wieder...


----------



## Milkyway (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

TS² oder TS 3? Müsste beide laden, also frag ich lieber zuerst^^

Edit: TS² tut^^


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mir ists wurscht ob 2 oder 3


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

TS3 ist grad in der mache, ist doch etwas besser als TS2. Ip kommt... 
@ Malkav TS2 ist schon online.


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

uiii, TS.
da kann ich ja gleich mal reinschneien 

find ich super!


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tadadamm, TS3 ist nun auch Online: 85.214.112.171:9988
Macht allerdings noch Probleme, TS2 dagegen läuft spitze.

Edit:
Die Probleme mit Teamspeak 3 sind nun gefixt!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

fein fein, dann install ich das gleich mal


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

vllt schaff ichs heute abend ja mal ins ts ^^
mal sehen ob ich meinen junior heute vor 24 uhr in den schlaf bekomme.


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Vorankündigung!

Nachdem diesen Monat wohl definitiv zwei Projekte fertig werden, habe ich mir, nachdem Rossi ja soetwas eh gefordert hat, wieder mal nachdem ich mir den Kopf massiv angehauen habe ein neues Projekt überlegt.

DER ÜBERRASCHUNGS-MOD!

Ich habe schon Sponsoring-Anfragen raus. Was ich bekomme? keine Ahnung, Überraschung! Ich habe den Sponsoren die freie Auswahl gegeben und werde die meisten Sachen von der Community abstimmen lassen....
Das kann ja was werden, vor dem Ergebnis graut es mir jetzt schon.

Auch die Story steht schon fest:

Indiana Nobbi in: Jäger des verlorenen Mods....
Der Wahnsinn beginnt!


----------



## h_tobi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 das klingt aber sehr lustig, bist du dir sicher, das du UNS entscheiden lassen willst, was und wie du es baust? 

Bist du dir wirklich sicher? So richtig und vollkommen sicher, so richtig total...... :


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Vorankündigung!
> 
> Nachdem diesen Monat wohl definitiv zwei Projekte fertig werden, habe ich mir, nachdem Rossi ja soetwas eh gefordert hat, wieder mal nachdem ich mir den Kopf massiv angehauen habe ein neues Projekt überlegt.
> 
> ...




Na das lässt sich Nobody mal nicht entgehen.....
Mal sehen was ich dazu "beitragen" kann hehe


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, das wird ja der völlig schwachs...der interessante Part Und meine möglichen Sponsoren dürfen auch einfach irgendwas schicken...


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ZEBRA-MOD

Dafür stimm ich! Mach mir das Zebra aus Madagascar

Nach millionen Dragon-Mods, Snake-Mods usw. usw. usw. usw. lasst uns endlich den Pflanzenfresser zur Macht verhelfen

Ich den starken Bullen, du das Zebra, die totale Naturgewalt aus Madagascar 2


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hihi, DIR WIRD SCHON SCHLECHT, WENN DU DAS CASE SIEHST. ES WIRD DIE *Wiedergeburt* MEINES WIRKLICH ALLERERSTEN CASEMOD (-Versuches) von vor 10 Jahren! Da wird euch schon wirklich schlecht, glaubt mir


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Warum färbst du WIEDERGEBURT denn rosa ein?! Du wirst doch wohl nicht...


----------



## ole88 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

doch er wird und mir graut jetzt schon davor


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

dann will ich Glitter dran haben !!!111einself1!!!!1!1!111!!


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Volksabstimmung Farbe für Nobbis nächsten Mod!*

*Ok, nun mal im ERNST (wenn so etwas bei NobLorRos überhaupt geht...)*
*Dann mal eure Farbvorschläge!*
*Ich würde sagen, Farbvorschläge bis Morgen, 24.00 Uhr, dann wird zusammengefasst und dann, lieber Malkav, bitte bitte, kannst du ne Abstimmung draus machen??*

*Ich gebe auch mal welche ab!*

*Ich hätte anzubieten:*

*- Schwarz mit Kupfer (echtes Kupfer, kein Lack!)*
*- Weiss-rot oder rot-weiss?*
*- Braun...*

*Nyso möchte ein Zebra...*
*- schwarz-weiss*


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich mach ne Abstimmung drauß 

Das wird lustig ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Aber erst mal Farbvorschläge sammeln!  Bis morgen, 24.00 Uhr!


----------



## godtake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm....

Weiß + Dunkelbraun / Fastschwarz


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hmm, godimausi, würde da ein weisser Radi wohl gut drin ausschauen???


----------



## Milkyway (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie wärs mit den Noctua Farben?  Die Idee hatten wir doch schonmal


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Weiß mit Weißen Streifen oder Weiß mit Weißen Streifen...


----------



## h_tobi (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

OK, dann will ich auch mal, normale Farben gehen bei Nobbi doch gar ned mehr.
Also wird es meiner Meinung nach Zeit für eine Steigerung. 

*Schwarz/Neongelb/Schwarz.*


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich bin ja eher für sowas wie
neongrün/rot-braun

und als lack am besten etwas in metallic-look oder mit glitzer effekt.
Halt so richtig schöner lack, bei dem man vom ansehen augenkrebs bekommt.


----------



## godtake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm....weiß und OlivGrün...da passen dann die kommen Thermalright- Lüfter perfekt - und klar, muss da ein weißer Radi mit rein passen =D....ich denk doch mit *g*


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Godtake der Lüfterjunki.... Die Lüfter meinst du doch?! *habenwill*

Gruß der noch viel viel viiiiel größere Lüfterjunki Kero

Edit:
Und bitte den CPU Kühler auf den letzten beiden Bildern!!!Die Lüfter dafür musst Du auch selbst bsteln!


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Olivgrün...
Ok, dann doch gleich Army-Look?
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/11649972/Willys_Jeep_Replica.jpg


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Guten Morgen!

wenn schon Neon, dann die ganze Palette: Neon-gelb, Neon-Rot, Neon-Blau, Neon-Orange  und Neon-Grün.

Ich würde ja eher was total edles vorziehen.
Wie wäre es mit scharz-silber-gold mit Sarosski-Steinen?
Das Schwarz dann im Lack mit rotem Perl-Effekt.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eher was total edles vorziehen.
> Wie wäre es mit scharz-silber-gold mit Sarosski-Steinen?



Dann bitte ganz krass. Also am besten mit einer beleuchteten Disco-Kugel. Überall glanz lack und/oder lack mit glitzer. Das dann in schwarz/silber und dazu viele kleine glitzersteinchen.
Halt so, dass es alles glitzert und funkelt. Halt richtig übertrieben


----------



## godtake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Am Army-Look hast Du ja schon geübt =D...das kann man noch ausbauen *g*....

Und passt auch irgendwie zum Projekt: "I.N. auf der Suche nach der Universal-Todes-Waffe...."


----------



## h_tobi (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jo, dann aber mit nem Kristallschädel im Case und der Bundeslade auf dem Deckel.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann bau doch gleich das Bernsteinzimmer nach...


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Dann bau doch gleich das Bernsteinzimmer nach...


Aus! Sitz!
PLATZ! (........*Peng*)
bist Du ruhig!
Der kriegt das noch fertig!


----------



## godtake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm....ich fänd aber den Panzer mit der berüchtigten geplatzten Kanone besser als den Kristallschädel auf dem Deckel.

Bernstein, Bernstein? Ich fänd bernsteinfarben (also goldgelb / hellbraun-gelb) eigentlich echt fesch!
Und weiß dazu. Wär dann mal ein freundlicher Nobbi- Mod!


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nix da aus! Ich sags jetzt nochmal gaaaanz laut! BERNSTEEEEEINZIMMER!!! So, nu mahct ers.


----------



## godtake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jou, dafür. Bernsteinfarben...
Das wär dann quasi 
RAL 1003 (Signalgelb) oder RAL 1028 (melonengelb, geil, oder) oder RAL 2003 (pastelorange)
sowie RAL 9003 (signalweiß).

Ich finds gut...

€: Weil ichs so gut find hab ichs mal zusammengematscht (! Je nach Monitor werden die Farben abweichen, ist also nur ein ~ Entwurf):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Vorsicht Nobbi: Wenn des ned nimmst gehört es mir...Muahahahaha!


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Geiles Bild Godi, du hast dich mal wieder selbst übertroffen.


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

pah, wenn schon bernstein, dann muss der nobbi ganz viel mit gefärbtem kunstharz arbeiten. dieser muss durchzogen sein mit braun und goldgelb!

also innen sollte jedenfalls das gesamte case mit "bernstein" ausgekleidet werden.


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Langnese Eis.... Vanille mit Zitrone oder Mango... Hmmm... Creeeeemig. 

P.s. Geiles Bild Godi!


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> pah, wenn schon bernstein, dann muss der nobbi ganz viel mit gefärbtem kunstharz arbeiten. dieser muss durchzogen sein mit braun und goldgelb!
> 
> also innen sollte jedenfalls das gesamte case mit "bernstein" ausgekleidet werden.


Da bin ich dagegen.
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass er den ganzen Rechner in Bernstein/Kunstharz eingießt....
Könnte zwar die Kühlung beeinträchtigen, aber mit 'ner Wakü sollte das gehen - und verhindert zuverlässig Hardwareschäden bei Undichtigkeiten.
Nur der Austausch von Hardware könnte ein wenig problematisch werden....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

O Gott, was habe ich mir/uns da angetan?
Ok, hier die Farben für die Abstimmung:

-Schwarz-Kupfer
-Weiss-Rot
-Braun
-Schwarz-Weiss (Zebra-Look)
-Weiss-Dunkelbraun (fast schwarz)
-Noctua-Farben
-Komplett weiss
-Schwarz-Neongelb
-Neongrün-rotbraun
-weiss-olivgrün
-Olivgrün
-Alle Neonfarben mit schwarz-rot-Perleffekt und Glitzersteinen
-Bernsteinfarben


*Huhu, Malkav! Abstimmung bitte!!!! Laufzeit: bis Ende des Monats, geht das???*

Ich muss jetzt gehen, mir wird irgendwie schlecht...


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *Huhu, Malkav! Abstimmung bitte!!!! Laufzeit: bis Ende des Monats, geht das???*
> 
> Ich muss jetzt gehen, mir wird irgendwie schlecht...



Done  Viel Erfolg *hrhr*


----------



## BeerIsGood (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[x] Bernstein vor!


----------



## negert (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[x]_Schwarz-Kupfer_


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

(x): schwarz-kupfer
Ich stifte in paar Anschlüsse in Kupfer....

Obwohl: schwarz mit rotem Perl-Effekt.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[X] Weiß rosa 

Also Spaß bei Seite...

[x]Schwarz-Kupfer


----------



## godtake (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schwarz Kupfer geht ned - das gehört Schrauberopi!


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm...hast auch Recht. Hab ich nicht drüber nachgedacht und gleich als erstes gewählt


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hätte da kein Problem mit,  meinetwegen auch schwarz-kupfer 

lg


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Eigentlich wollt ich noch einbauen, wer was abstimmt, aber habs verbockt -.-


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wählt das ZEBRA!

[X] Zebra-Look!

Ganz nebenbei, ich bestell gleich die Wakü......

Hab Angst


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ist ja egal, sieht doch super aus 

Hmm, schwarz-Kupfer führt....Ok, wir können ja die Mods hinterher vergleichen und dann: der eine sieht so aus, wie der andere hätte werden sollen...fragt sich nur, wer dann was wird und *klonk* frmp...


----------



## moe (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[x] Komplett weiss
sieht richtig edel aus, vor allem, wenns noch weiß beleuchtet ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

....aber dann golden abgesetzt und mit Saroski-Kristallen besetzt!
Wenn schon edel, dann richtig!


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Es gibt jetzt vergoldete AGBs von Phobya


----------



## Tgt79 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich wär für Bernsteinfarben [x]


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

bernsteinfarben wär ja irgendwie doof. wenn schon, dann bernstein-imitat ^^
aber irgendwie zeichnet sich leider schwarz-kupfer ab... wie öde -.-


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> aber irgendwie zeichnet sich leider schwarz-kupfer ab... wie öde -.-



/sign


----------



## Tgt79 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wann kann man sich eig. wieder bei euch bewerben, Fails gibts bei mir jedenfalls genug


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bilder!


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> /sign



also bist du auch der meinung, dass sowas den nobbi nicht fordert?
ich finde schwarz-kupfer ist eine steilvorlage, wie ein geschenkter elfer in der 90. Minute.
Aus den Farben was brauchbares zu machen ist ja nicht so richtig schwer.

die aufgabe sollte es doch sein, dass nobbi aus einem optischen albtraum einen traummod machen sollte.
Ich bin ja für Neonfarben und Glitzersteine. Das sieht nämlich erstmal so richtig bescheiden aus. ^^


----------



## godtake (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nu ja, Nobbi ist ja quasi bekannt dafür, dass Abstimmungen im Königreich Noblorros nur eine "Meinungsäußerung" darstellen und noch lange nicht Gültigkeit besitzen *duckundweg*

Und also wirklich: Schwarz- Kupfer ist absolut zu simpel ?D


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann wäre doch eine mischung super.

außen schwarz-kupfer in ganz schlicht. innen erst nicht beleuchtet und wenn dann das licht angeschaltet wird, dann geht innen die neon-glitzer disco los.
mit nem schicken fenster könnte man vllt was draus machen ^^


----------



## Tgt79 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Schienenbruch: hab leider keine, muss erst welche machen (von denen, wo ich noch welche machen kann. ich werd mir nicht extra noch mal die Hand mit dem Schraubenzieher aufspießen für ein Foto!)


----------



## negert (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Aus den Farben was brauchbares zu machen ist ja nicht so richtig schwer.


 
Dann mach halt nichts brauchbares sondern was geniales
Ich wäre immernoch für schwarz-kupfer


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



negert schrieb:


> Dann mach halt nichts brauchbares sondern was geniales
> Ich wäre immernoch für schwarz-kupfer



nenn es brauchbar, nenn es genial... wie du willst. mit scharz-kupfer ist es jedenfalls einfacher als mit anderen farbkombis.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich habe noch kupferfarbene Verschraubungen über....


----------



## moe (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ....aber dann golden abgesetzt und mit Saroski-Kristallen besetzt!
> Wenn schon edel, dann richtig!



ich sagte edel, nicht kitschig.

ps: die dinger heißen swarovski kristalle


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wer als MANN weiß wie man das schreibt ist kein MANN, sondern ein Metrosexueller


----------



## kero81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kein Mann.  Nur weil du deiner Frau nur Kristalle aus dem Kaugummi Automaten schenkst...


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Meine Frau will sich aktuell einen Ring kaufen. Aber vom Goldschmied nach ihren Vorstellungen. Und es soll ein riesiger Onyx in Silberfassung werden, ein wahrer Klunker also. Also geh ich in den Keller, kram etwas in meiner Steinsammlung, tada, ein ganz besonderer Onyx, sogar mit Einschlüssen, die ihn ganz besonders machen^^ An dem will sie jetzt noch rumschleifen lassen, in Herzform bringen, und dann halt in die Silberfassung.

Soviel zum Kaugummiautomaten


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dein Keller gefällt mir immer besser, ich sollte mal Inventur machen. 
Oder hast du eine Spitzhacke mitgenommen....


----------



## kero81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ui, wer Onyxe im Keller hat ist Metrosexuell! Das ist ja noch schlimmer als zu wissen wie man  swarovski schreibt.


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hab noch ganz andere Sachen im Keller

Ich glaub, jetzt sollte ich mir ein sicheres Schloss zulegen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich will Glitzersteine am Rechner sehen....

Im Innenraum dann noch ein bischen Plüsch....

Meine Wahl ist also ganz klar...


Huch....da kommt wieder meine Weibliche Ader durch....bin ich wieder ein Schelm heute.....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hui, Rossi! Zur Strafe spielst du in der Story mit, hehehehehe. Du hast einen gaaaanz tollen Part, wirst schon sehen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Hui, Rossi! Zur Strafe spielst du in der Story mit, hehehehehe. Du hast einen gaaaanz tollen Part, wirst schon sehen


 

Ich freue mich schon darauf....


Wie Du weißt, kann mich nichts mehr schocken, da
Ich NobLorRos Gründungsmitglied und Chef bin...
Seit 13 Jahren Verheiratet.....
Seit Kurzem 39 Jahre alt bin und die 40 kommen in Sicht....
Und, da ich schon 2 1/2 Jahre und fast 2.500 Post lang Mitglied bei PCGHX bin.....
Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich glaub, das war auch eher ein Angebot, als eine Drohung


----------



## negert (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Im Innenraum dann noch ein bischen Plüsch


 
Von Plüsch war nie die Rede sonst hätte ich auch für die Glitzersteine gestimmt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



negert schrieb:


> Von Plüsch war nie die Rede sonst hätte ich auch für die Glitzersteine gestimmt


 

Kennst Du Nobbi`s Hello Kitty Mod noch nicht....

Es war ja nur ein Vorschlag....nach dem Mod muss ja auch noch eine Steigerung drin sein....

Und wenn es einer macht, dann Nobbi....

Mfg


----------



## Milkyway (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schwarz-Kupfer wurde (zumindest Momentan^^) übersimmt


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Milkyway schrieb:


> Schwarz-Kupfer wurde (zumindest Momentan^^) übersimmt


wurd ja auch zeit. schwarz-kupfer kann ja jeder. echt ma.


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schon drei Stimmen für das Zebra
Haut rein Jungs!


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> da kommt wieder meine Weibliche Ader durch....


Weiß Deine Frau davon?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Weiß Deine Frau davon?


 

ABER ja doch mein Schnuckiputz....

**schnellwegrenn**


*Mfg*


----------



## h_tobi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Pass auf, dass du nicht über das Kleid stolperst.  

*nochschnellerwegrenn*


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[x] Schwarz Kupfer
aber bersteinfarben wär auch cool


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> [x] Schwarz Kupfer
> aber bersteinfarben wär auch cool



geh doch zu hause, du langweiler 

sry, musste einfach sein


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wieso? bernsteinfarben is doch nicht langweilig 
Und schwarz+kupfer stell ich mir schön edel vor, ich habs halt nich so mit den knallbunten teilen


----------



## Milkyway (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Fast niemand hats so mit Knallbunt, das is ja grad der Grund^^ (Cool, reimt sich xD) Nobbi macht dann was draus, was jeder haben will, obwohl die Farben richtig grottig sind


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie wäre es denn mal mit 'nem 'normalen' Mod?


----------



## Milkyway (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

1. Sind Mods nicht normal und
2. normal is Langweilig


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

"normaler mod" heißt für mich:
- schwarzes case kaufen
- farblich passende hardware kaufen
- schwarze WaKü verbauen

klingt nicht so recht spannend. hab ich irgendwie schon 100x gesehen. 
normal = gewöhnlich = kann jeder -.-


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

tja, das wäre doch mal 'ne Herausforderung: aus einem 'normalen' Mod was Besonderes machen!

Mich würd' ja mal interessieren, was der gute Nobbi selbst gerne mache würde - hat den schon mal wer gefragt?


----------



## negert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> tja, das wäre doch mal 'ne Herausforderung: aus einem 'normalen' Mod was Besonderes machen!


 
Eben deshalb ja die Glitzersteinchen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass du nicht über das Kleid stolperst.
> 
> *nochschnellerwegrenn*


 

Es ist so warm...da trage ich das kleine schwarze....

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mich würd' ja mal interessieren, was der gute Nobbi selbst gerne mache würde - hat den schon mal wer gefragt?



Hab gehört der Wayne hätte ihn gefragt.
Leider ist es aber egal, was Nobbi will. Er wird überstimmt.


----------



## h_tobi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann will ich euch mal meinen nächsten "Unfall" präsentieren.

*Wie bekannt, hat es meine Poolpumpe zerrissen, da ich aber neugierig bin, habe ich heute mal die Elektrik geöffnet. 
Hier das Ergebnis:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

das hast du aber hübsch gemoddet. 
noch ein schleifchen dran und es ist ein kunstwerk 

Ich würd sagen: Spucke drüber, 5 Min in den Trockner und dann geht dat wieder ^^


----------



## Milkyway (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

War das maln dicker Elko? Muss schon recht heftig gewesen sein^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

genau - die Mikrowelle oder der Backofen werden's schon richten.
Hat zwar meiner 5770 nicht geholfen, aber schaden tut's auch nicht


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Machs wie die Pinguine in Madagascar 2

Mit Mucke, Spucke und rollenweise Klebeband


----------



## h_tobi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Milkyway.
Jo, der Anlaufkondensator des Pumpenmotors, der Motor hat gute 1,2kW,  bin gespannt, was 
das für ein Kondensator war. Bekomme  ja einen neuen zugeschickt.


----------



## Milkyway (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Lecker. Musste grade den Anschluss unserer Poolpumpe reparieren (Hach, ich Liebe Epoxid Knete) Hoffentlich passiert bei der sowas nicht


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aber besser ein langweiliges aber schönes case, als eins bei dem man augenkrebs bekommt wenn man es anguckt


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber besser ein langweiliges aber schönes case, als eins bei dem man augenkrebs bekommt wenn man es anguckt



das ist doch grad die aufgabe:
ein schöner mod trotz augenkrebs-farben ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

(fast) ein ding der unmöglichkeit^^


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> (fast) ein ding der unmöglichkeit^^


is ja nicht meine aufgabe (mein mod). 
ich würd sagen: nobbis problem


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und seine Schuld. hätte er ja wissen müssen was die Umfrage bringt


----------



## h_tobi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Eben, mit was anderem war HIER ja auch nicht zu rechen.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[x] Vote für Alle Neonfarben mit schwarz-rot-Perleffekt und Glitzersteinen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

was sind Noctua-Farben?


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die hässlichen Farben der Noctualüfter^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ist eigentlich jemand aufgefallen, dass sich Nobbi seit zwei Tagen dazu nicht mehr geäußert hat?


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der hat die Schnauze voll und macht den Mod jetzt ohne Abstimmung schnell fertig


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oder ich hab' ihn geärgert - Nein, ich sage Euch nicht, was da war.
Ihr könnt' zwar alles essen, aber nicht alles wissen!


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das ist doch für Käptn Nobbi normal das er sich unerlaubt von der Crew entfernt.


----------



## Tgt79 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

könnt ihr mir eig. einen Verbrauchsrechner für PC's empfehlen? würd gern wissen ob mein Netzteil (Enermax 600W) reicht für die Hardware, die ich einbauen will.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

loooooooooooooool
Ich komm in 5min auf euren TS ok ?
EDIT: 





Tgt79 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir eig. einen Verbrauchsrechner für PC's  empfehlen? würd gern wissen ob mein Netzteil (Enermax 600W) reicht für  die Hardware, die ich einbauen will.


Sag ma welche Hardware dann kann ichs dir so sagen ...


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kauf dir ein Energiekostenmessgerät, die kosten nicht die Welt und sind sehr hilfreich

So weiß ich z.B., dass ich durch runtertakten der CPU und GPU ca. 20% Strom spare im Idle
Wenn man lange im Forum aktiv ist, und noch andere Sachen im Inet macht, spart das schon ordentlich^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Energiekostenmessgerät, die kosten nicht die Welt und sind sehr hilfreich



Oder so


----------



## Tgt79 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso: ich meinte eig. dass ich vor dem zusammenbau den Verbrauch berechnen will um zu sehen ob dass Netzteil reicht oder ich ein stärkeres brauch
@masterchief: Radeon HD3850 od. so, AthlonII x2 2,8GHz @X4, Asrock M3A785GXH/128M, 2xFestplatte, DVD-Brenner


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Coolermaster bietet sowas auf seiner HP an wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Aber unter Last sollte der Max. auf 350W kommen, mehr ist unrealistisch. Für dich wäre also ein 400W NT am besten, wenn du ein 600W NT einbaust verbrauchst du mehr Strom, da es so ineffizienter arbeitet. 

Die Frage ist nur, wie lange dir das System reicht. Der Athlon X2 @ X4 ist nicht sonderlich stark auf der Brust, aber noch mag er reichen. Aber die 3850 ist schon viel zu schwach, da solltest du lieber gleich eine gebrauchte 4870 oder 4890 kaufen. Nur brauchst du dann auch ein stärkeres NT, da du dann unter Last max. 450W verbrauchst. Also solltest du dich dann lieber gleich nach einem 500W NT umgucken.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Coolermaster bietet sowas auf seiner HP an wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Aber unter Last sollte der Max. auf 350W kommen, mehr ist unrealistisch. Für dich wäre also ein 400W NT am besten, wenn du ein 600W NT einbaust verbrauchst du mehr Strom, da es so ineffizienter arbeitet.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange dir das System reicht. Der Athlon X2 @ X4 ist nicht sonderlich stark auf der Brust, aber noch mag er reichen. Aber die 3850 ist schon viel zu schwach, da solltest du lieber gleich eine gebrauchte 4870 oder 4890 kaufen. Nur brauchst du dann auch ein stärkeres NT, da du dann unter Last max. 450W verbrauchst. Also solltest du dich dann lieber gleich nach einem 500W NT umgucken.



Naja wenn du jetzt noch sagst was du aufrüsten willst dann sind wir happy


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*Energierechner für PC's*

Ja klar kann ich Dir einen empfehlen!
Soll ich's tun?



Tgt79 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir eig. einen Verbrauchsrechner für PC's empfehlen? würd gern wissen ob mein Netzteil (Enermax 600W) reicht für die Hardware, die ich einbauen will.



Nimm' den hier.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Tg79 für dein System mit dem athlon x2 ist das Enermax mit 600 W ka welches 
sehr sehr überdimensioniert


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schienenbruch, also ich komm mit diesem Test auf 405 Watt, unter Furmark + Prime bin ich aber bei 480W. Das Ding liegt 75W daneben, und das kann bei einem billigNT schnell zu viel sein, wenn man spart. Da raucht ganz fix das NT ab, und wenns ganz doof kommt nimmts den Rechner gleich mit.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das stimmt nyso 
Warum werden billig NTs eig noch produziert 
mfg


----------



## godtake (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Um billige PCs produzieren zu können =D. Für einen Aldi- Rechner reicht ein LC- Power locker...

Apropos Billig- Rechner. Ich hatte gerade den PC eines bekannten in den Fingern, ein Packard- Bell vom roten Medienmarkt.
Ingredienzen: Core i5, nVidia GT210, 1TB HDD, 4GB Ram, komisches Mobo. Und, was verbauen die da drin?

Ein 225W No- Name Netzteil...ich wusste nicht dass es 225er überhaupt noch gibt...


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> Um billige PCs produzieren zu können =D. Für einen Aldi- Rechner reicht ein LC- Power locker...
> 
> Apropos Billig- Rechner. Ich hatte gerade den PC eines bekannten in den Fingern, ein Packard- Bell vom roten Medienmarkt.
> Ingredienzen: Core i5, nVidia GT210, 1TB HDD, 4GB Ram, komisches Mobo. Und, was verbauen die da drin?
> ...



WTF??
Ehhm ich glaub da sagt man jetzt nix mehr zu ....
mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kommt aufn TS drauf !!!
85.214.112.171:9988 (TS3)

mfg


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kniet nieder in Ehrfurcht!!!

Home

Oooooh mein Gott was ein krasser Computer!!!


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Kniet nieder in Ehrfurcht!!!
> 
> Home
> 
> Oooooh mein Gott was ein krasser Computer!!!


Aber hallo 

Man sieht/hört sich morgen 
mfg


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Kniet nieder in Ehrfurcht!!!
> 
> Home
> 
> Oooooh mein Gott was ein krasser Computer!!!



Kero Mausi, 
ich glaube ich hätte dir den nicht zeigen dürfen, ich hoffe, du kannst jetzt überhaupt noch schlafen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Kero Mausi,
> ich glaube ich hätte dir den nicht zeigen dürfen, ich hoffe, du kannst jetzt überhaupt noch schlafen.



Ich musste auch oft an ihn denken 
mfg


----------



## Tgt79 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso: bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was das für ne graka is,kann sein, dass es sogar ne 4870 is


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann nimm ein 500W MarkenNT, so bist du auf der sicheren Seite, selbst für gute Übertaktung^^

Mein PhenomII X4 940 mit 125W TDP und meine stark übertaktete GTX 275 SSC ziehen wie gesagt unter 100% Auslastung 480W aus der Dose. Dein System sollte selbst unter Übertaktung nicht über 400W kommen, bei einer 100% Auslastung, die du normalerweise nie erreichst. 

Selbst das hier sollte reichen: Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Und von Enermax halte ich als Enermaxbesitzer sehr sehr viel! Grandiose Dinger! Enermax ECO80+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EES500AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Und das hier dürfte auch gut passen: be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Viele andere Firmen, wie LC-Power, Jersey etc., bitte nicht


----------



## Tgt79 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

das 600W hab ich ebend schon, deswegen hab ich gefragt weil ich mir nicht extra noch ein neues kaufen wollte

€:außerdem kommt vielleicht noch ne 2. Graka für crossfire rein


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na dann lass das 600W drin, da kannst du sogar noch CF mit haben


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Leute, ich hab da was interessantes gefunden - seht mal 'rein.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

danke

mal ne andere Frage: spielt jemand von euch Runes of Magic?
ich versuch schon seit ewigkeiten auf die Spielwelt zu kommen, aber ich schaffs nicht. Entweder findet der Client die Server nicht, ein anderes Mal, findet er zwar die Server und kann sich dort auch anmelden, nach der Avatarerstellung schafft er es aber nicht die map zu laden. heute bin ich nicht mal bis zum Spielclient gekommen, weil der Updater ein rech großes Update runtergeladen hat - bei ~1KB/s
wiß jemand woran das liegen könnte

€:das danke ging an nyso, hab zu lange geschrieben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Leute, ich hab da was interessantes gefunden - seht mal 'rein.
> 
> ...




Genau Vorallen der Letzte Punkt von Post 13 wird euch gefallen....


----------



## Tgt79 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ nobody: Is ja dein eigener 
dein Traum geht in erfüllung 

€: oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Tgt79 schrieb:


> @ nobody: Is ja dein eigener
> dein Traum geht in erfüllung
> 
> €: oder verwechsle ich da was?



Ja das ist mein Beitrag. Und er ist an unsere lieben Alten NobLorRos Rentner gerichtet. Die wissen was gemeint ist.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/104918-zeitkapsel-2010-a-3.html

Siehe Post Nr. 27...


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kommt, gebts zu, wer hat die Australier ferngemoddet


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

... und wer hat dazu noch meine frische Windows7 Installation ferngemodet. 

Die Gadgets funzen überhaupt nicht gescheit Einstellungen werden ignoriert und wenn man eins aus dem Minianwendungsfester raus zeiht einsteht eine Kopie.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIE INSTALATION IST NICHT MAL 4 STUNDEN ALT.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godtake (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja..sry...aber ich hab mich grad dermaßen gefreut dass ich mich dazu durchringen konnte eine Eos 500D zu bestellen...da hab ich den Knopf erwischt.

Aber ist ned schlimm...ich schick Dir die Rechnung für die Eos, die bitte schnell und unverzüglich beglichen wird, und so bald mir der Händler mit geteilt hat, dass die Kamera bezahlt ist, kannst Du dein Windows fehlerfrei neu installieren.......vielleicht ...

Nix für ungut, der sich wie Schnitzel freuende godi


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na denne viel Spaß mit der Ich hab ja die 1000D, und die ist schon geil. Aber die 500D


----------



## godtake (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hätt auch die 1000er genommen (der Preisunterschied ist schon richtig groß) - aber wenn ich mir vorstell was mein Brüderchen für ein Gesicht mach, dass ich seinen nächsten Jump (mit dem Bike) in HD filme....die musst her *g*.


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hat die 500D eigentlich das gleiche Standardobjektiv drauf wie die 1000D? Wenn ja, investiere lieber nochmal in ein gutes Tamron, wirst es sicher nicht bereuen, wenn man sich die Bilder so anguckt^^


----------



## godtake (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm...kommt drauf an, welches Objektiv bei deiner 1000er dabei war. Bei mir schimpft sichs EF-S 18-55mm bildstabilisiert. Die 1000er gibts auch mit deutlich schwächeren. Und so wie mein Schatz geguggt hat, muss das Objektiv jetzt auf jeden Fall 1 Jahr reichen....


----------



## kero81 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ok, Godi, dann wirst du der Channel Admin für den Fotografie Channel im TS und kannst uns immer mit juuten Tips versorgen. Also schön fleissig üben!


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jo, das war bei meiner auch bei, dazu noch das EF 75-300mm

kero, mit solchen Cams zu fotografieren ist schwerer als man denkt^^
Mit einer kompakten muss man nur abdrücken, bei den digitalen Spiegelreflex muss man alles manuell einstellen, damit es gute Bilder werden^^ Das erfordert verdammt viel Übung.


----------



## kero81 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> kero, mit solchen Cams zu fotografieren ist schwerer als man denkt^^



 Achne, echt?! 

Was meinste warum ich das




kero81 schrieb:


> Also schön fleissig üben!




geschrieben hab?!


----------



## Tgt79 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

schon wieder ne Frage (ich hoffe ich nerve euch nich?):
gibt es eig. eine Möglichkeit DDR-RAM zu reparieren, bei den eine Leitung durchtrennt ist, die anderen Layer und Leitungen aber unbeschädigt sind?


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

kero, ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass er echt lange üben muss, bevor er Tipps geben kann
Ich hab meine jetzt 7 Monate glaub ich, aber wirklich gute Detailaufnahmen bekomm ich z.B. jetzt erst hin^^

Tgt79, du nervst nicht, keine Angst

Aber wie willst du DDR-Ram reparieren? Also ich kenn keine Möglichkeit. Wenn Ram kaputt, dann kaputt Und ich würde auch nicht versuchen da was zu reparieren, nachher gibts nen kurzen und MB und CPU sind im Arsch. Also lieber wegwerfen^^


----------



## godtake (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Heyho, 
na, Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister, ich bin da zuversichtlich.
Und die besten Objektive helfen ned wenn man ned geübt hat *g*...ich hätt mir da schon das ein oder andere Tamron ausgeguggt...aber dann ist der Lemming 2 Jahre tot ^^.

@TGT79: Es gibt schon die ein oder andere Möglichkeit, Leiterbahnen zu reparieren.
Den passenden Fred dazu geben wir gerne weiter, die Forensuche hätts aber auch getan =D-
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/70360-howto-beschaedigte-leiterbahnen-reparieren.html


----------



## moe (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Kniet nieder in Ehrfurcht!!!
> 
> Home
> 
> Oooooh mein Gott was ein krasser Computer!!!



da fällt mir nu gar nix mehr ein.

was für eine hammer kiste!


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aber der "deep pearl" ist doch alt. oO
verstehe irgendwie die aufregung hier nicht, von dem mod hab ich hier im forum schon vor 2 jahren gelesen...
kanntet ihr den echt alle noch nicht???


----------



## Tgt79 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

anscheinend nicht

€ ich auch nicht


----------



## kero81 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> aber der "deep pearl" ist doch alt. oO
> verstehe irgendwie die aufregung hier nicht, von dem mod hab ich hier im forum schon vor 2 jahren gelesen...
> kanntet ihr den echt alle noch nicht???



Kann ja nicht jeder alles kennen so wie du.


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht jeder alles kennen so wie du.



tja, dann knieet nieder ihr unwissenden! har har har! 

war einfach nur etwas überrascht, dass so viele ihn nicht kennen, wenn selbst ich ihn kenne ^^
Vor meinen ersten Mods hat die Kiste mich zwar nicht beeinflusst, aber durchaus beeindruckt. Daher kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern.


----------



## Milkyway (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hab auch ne EOS 500D ^^ Das Ding hat im gegensatz zur 1000D nen IS objektiv, ist aber auch vollkommen neu berechnet also deutlich besser als das ohne IS 

Also ich kam eigentlich auf Anhieb mit der nach ner Knipse zurecht.. und das obwohl ich eigentlich nur TV und M benutze^^


----------



## kero81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> war einfach nur etwas überrascht, dass so viele ihn nicht kennen, wenn selbst ich ihn kenne ^^



Und wenn Du ihn kennst muss ihn gleich jeder kennen?! Wo ist denn da die Logik? Achso...hihi...Die gibts ja nicht!


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aba ich kenn den auch schon seit 2 Jahren  *sich mit Fifa patriotisch zusammenschließt*


----------



## Fifadoc (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du ihn kennst muss ihn gleich jeder kennen?! Wo ist denn da die Logik? Achso...hihi...Die gibts ja nicht!



die logik liegt darin, dass ich nur wirklich kaum was mitbekomme. Wenn selbst ich das mitbekommen hab und mich sogar dran erinnern kann, dann dachte ich eigentlich, dass der Mod scheinbar etwas größere bekanntheit erlang hat.

@Malkav:
danke! wenigstens einer, der mich nicht für total beknackt hält, weil ich mich an etwas von vor 2 Jahren erinnere ^^


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

lasst mich raten ihr habt meinen dhl fahrer gemoddet, oder wie wollt ihr mir erklären das mein paktet immer noch im verteiler zentrum wartet?


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Frag mal goddi, der will jetzt sicher alle an seinem Schicksal teilhaben lassen


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ich will mein raven haben goooooddiiii


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ole: wir haben nicht den DHL-Fahrer gemoddet - mit solchem Kleinkram geben wir uns (nicht mehr) ab!

Wir haben gleich das ganze Paketzentrum vermoddert.....


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich das ganze Paketzentrum vermoddert.....




Sicher? 
Bisher hat das DHL doch auch ganz gut alleine hinbekommen


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

omg und wegen euch kommt mein raven2 nicht? goddi bitte drücken sie mal denn roten knopf dankeeee


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der rote Knopf lässt dein Raven dahin verschwinden, wo es ganz dunkel ist Nämlich in die unendlichen Weiten der Gamodxy


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aaaahhh nein omg, knopf drück hinterherspring


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sollen wir dich mit dem Raven im Raum alleine lassen, so in trauter Zweisamkeit? Immerhin ist es da schön dunkel, und du hast ewig Zeit das Case zu lieben

Oder willst du wieder nach Hause gebeamt werden? Da musst du dein Schätzchen aber mit uns teilen


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hmm, ich glaub alleine im dunkel lässt sichs zwar gut munkeln aber ich mag nich auf dauer so sein sonst bekomm ich noch augen wie riddick, ja bitte liebster goddi holen sie mich wieder mit meinem raven


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das wird teuer


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

och ne, sonst steuer ich euch in denn nächsten pulsar nebel


----------



## Tgt79 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

was sind eig. diese Beitrage bei der Userinfo links
<-


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das zeigt an, wieviele Beiträge du schon geschrieben hast. In der Rumpelkammer hingegen zählen Beiträge nicht.


----------



## Tgt79 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

schade eigentlich.
naja, trotzdem danke


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das sind aber lange nicht alle Beiträge^^
Nur die, die zählen werden gezählt, logisch
Die Beiträge in der Rumpelkammer, wie hier z.B., werden nicht gezählt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kero81 hat mich auf etwas aufmerksam gemacht. Und zwar muss ich mich noch bei euch bedanken das ihr meinen Händler dazu gebracht habt schneller als vorgesehen zu Liefern. Danke dadurch hat Nobody Zeit gewonnen und es macht alles einfacher. Also Danke Leute ihr seid echt nicht mehr die Bösen wenn ihr jetzt sogar Nobodys helft


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

War nur ein versehen, nächstes Mal kommt alles anders


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!



ole88 schrieb:


> omg und wegen euch kommt mein raven2 nicht? goddi bitte drücken sie mal denn roten knopf dankeeee





nyso schrieb:


> Der rote Knopf lässt dein Raven dahin verschwinden, wo es ganz dunkel ist Nämlich in die unendlichen Weiten der Gamodxy


Moment mal, was der rote Knopf nicht der, womit Klutten immer.....

goodi: die Finger weg! Ich hab' jetzt keine Zeit, den Klutten wieder (mal) reinzubeamen - der bleibt sonst länger draußen ---- und wer drückt dann auf den roten Knopf?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach Nobody, wir wollten doch nur das die Fehlerhafte und mit Viren verseuchte Hardware schneller bei dir ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hier etwas zur allgemeinen Belustigung. 

Vorhin im Forum hatte ich einen Thread auf, in dem Kero einen "Keks" von Goddi bekam, weil er wusste, was Goddi für seinen neuen Mod bestellt hatte.

Daraufhin meine Frau im vorbeigehen bei draufschauen auf meinen Monitor:

Frau: Schatz? Wieso ist da ein Keks?
Ich: Weil Kero richtig geraten hat und dafür einen Keks bekommen hat
Frau: Und was soll der Keks?
Ich: Das ist die allgemeine "Bezahlung" im Internet
Frau: Cooool. Dann kauf ich mir jetzt eine Packung "Prinzenrolle" und bezahl damit die Handtaschen im Internet *freu*
*Ich: *gnaaaaaaaaar* *LUKE* !!!*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ach Nobody, wir wollten doch nur das die Fehlerhafte und mit Viren verseuchte Hardware schneller bei dir ist.




Hardware die Fehlerhaft ist ? egal die geht zurück. Und das geile ist, dadurch das die Hw früher kommt (dank euch) kann ich sie länger Testen und sie gegebenen falls noch vor dem Urlaub zurück schicken.  ergo habt ihr Nobody einen gefallen getahn. Euren größten Feind... ach wie net ihr seit. Dafür schlag ich bei meinen nächsten moddinganschlag nicht so hart mehr zu. Zumindest das eine mal 

Ach und Vieren ? null Problemo... Ein Antivierenprogramm + Malewarebyte + Tor + aller 3 Monate neu aufsetzen des Systems, da bleibt nicht viel vom Virus übrig.

Ihr seht ihr lasst sowas von nach und das obwohl Nobody nur etwas gegen euch Arbeitet. Soviel zum Thema Weltherrschaft in 3 Jahren...


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> *Ich: *gnaaaaaaaaar* *LUKE* !!!*


Dein Wunsch sei erfüllt: **KLONK**


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Danke


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Da innerhalb des NobLorRos-Teams (und ich heute meinen sozialen Tag habe): ohne Rechnung!


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Danke, meine Frau kostet mich sowieso schon sehr viel...vor allem Nerven


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mein lieber Malv: freue Dich, dass Du sie hast - und genieße die Zeit mit Ihr!


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

oh Gott, die Farbabstimmung ist vorüber und es wird: Buhuhuhu...schwarz-Rot Perleffekt mit Glitzersteinchen und allen Neonfarben......Ich geh mich jetzt wieder betrinken...


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

na denn: Prost!

Du gibst einen aus?


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja klar, komm rüber 

So, Episode 1 ist geschrieben und die erste Sponsorenzusage ist da! Ich kriege ein Board und eine Grafikkarte. Es wird ein AM3-Board....Den Rest: Keine Ahnung....Aber es muss natürlich auch erst mal ausgegraben werden!

*Und die nächste Frage an Euch: Wakü oder Luftkühlung????*
*Und los! Es geht wieder eine Woche!*


----------



## ole88 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wasser


----------



## kero81 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ganz Klar WaKü. Aber muss die Abstimmung unbedingt hier laufen? Kann man dafür nicht nen eigenen Thread aufmachen? Fänd ich besser.


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ist Malkav dran 

@ Kero: Du bist in der Story schon drin, ebenso natürlich h_tobi, godtake und Rosstaeuscher!


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

immer diese eingenen trööts. ich les ja schon so die meisten nicht. finds ja schon nervig, dass die abstimmungen zum Mod nicht im Diskusionsthread waren, sondern dass ich immer den komischen abstimmungströöt suchen musste.
also von mir aus könne die abstimmungen ruhig hier rein. erhöht die chance, dass man sie liest.

aber ob du nun WaKü oder LuKü nimmst ist mir schnuppe. Auch eine WaKü ist nix besonderes mehr. Ich interessiere mich eher dafür, was du besonderes MIT der Kühlung anstellst.
Oder ob du es schaffst nen dicken 1kg vollkupfer-block auf den MB-Chip zu prügel


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit an eine KoKü ran zu kommen??
Das wäre mal was wirklich außergewöhnliches.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kann die Abstimmung hier leider nicht mehr editieren. Daher muss Nobbi nen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Malkav: kannst du sie im TB einrichten? Ich finde, es sind hier genug Freds, die hinterher keiner mehr braucht....


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

ich bin für ... weder-noch!
Wie wäre es mit Ölkühlung?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bremsflüssigkeitskühlung


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich tendiere zu einer stationären LN2-Kühlung mit einer fest installierten Leitung zur nächsten Linde Filiale


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich glaube, ich nehme erst mal für mich die Bierkühlung und für den Mod schauen wir noch mal...


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Typisch Bayern


----------



## godtake (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Heyho Kinners, 
mal tatsächlich was ernsthaftes:

Ich hab bei meinem MSI GD70 ständig Fieptöne aus den Lautsprechern. Hat da jemand schon mal was mitbekommen / gelesen / munkeln hören? Ich komm ned dahinter, wo der Ton herkommt. 

Grüßle, Godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich nehme erst mal für mich die Bierkühlung und für den Mod schauen wir noch mal...


Du trinkst also sonst warmes Bier?
Bäh!


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Malkav: kannst du sie im TB einrichten? Ich finde, es sind hier genug Freds, die hinterher keiner mehr braucht....



Im Tagebuch ist das kein Problem, da es ein neuer Thread ist


----------



## Tgt79 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

h_tobi: was ist eine KoKü?


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Tgt79 schrieb:


> h_tobi: was ist eine KoKü?



Eine Kompressorkühlung .....  Warum ?
mfg


----------



## h_tobi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Es handelt sich da bei um eine Kompressor- Kühlung.
Hier mal ein Link zur Info.


----------



## kero81 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Godtake
Wann hast du diese Fieptöne? Permanent oder nur bei bestimmten Dingen? Hast du eine Souka drin oder nutzt du den Onboard-Chip?


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Vielleicht Spulenfiepen wie bei den GTX200ern?
Wenn die FPS zu hoch gehen, kommt das fiepen. Kann ja sein das eine Spule im Notebook von schlechter Qualität ist und fiept.


----------



## godtake (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Heyho, noi, nix Laptop, nix Spulenfiepen. Das Geräusch verändert sich sobald Belastung auf das Raid kommt, sprich bei so gut wie jedem Festplattenzugriff. Ich verstehs ned. Auf dem Headset (hinten angesteckt) hab ich nix, auf dem 2.1 System (Frontanschluss) fiept sichs eins...

Ach ja - und sobald man die Maus bewegt schepperts so oder so...alles voll myschteriösch----


----------



## h_tobi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann hau mal nen Ferritkern um die Leitungen, dann sollte sich das Problem erledigen.


----------



## Tgt79 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

OT: weiß jemand, ob die Lamellen bei diesen Thermaltake-Vollkupfer-Kühlern angeschweißt oder -gelötet sind
 @Topic: wer hat den PCGH-Server schon wieder ferngemoddet, ich find die Forensuche nicht mehr


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Keine Ahnung, aber lösen sollten sie sich lassen.

Suche findest du oben, zwischen "Neue Beiträge" und "Nützliche Links".

Musst du einfach mal suchen


----------



## Tgt79 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

danke

Vorhin ist mir das Enermax abgeraucht - war wohl zu feucht im Keller.
Bilder davon hab ich keine war zu beschäftigt damit, ich zu erschrecken (lauter knall + Blitz = Angst )
jedenfalls hab ichs mal auseinandergenommen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das die Verteilung der beiden 12V-Schienen (Es hat 2) etwas merkwürdig ist:

Das hing an der 1. Schiene:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das an der 2.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?


----------



## h_tobi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das kann im Prinzip schon passen, es kann sein, das die Schienen unterschiedliche Leistungen haben.
Das mit dem Netzteil ist aber schon verdammt ärgerlich. Ich hoffe, es hat keine anderen Teile mit gerissen.


----------



## Tgt79 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

nein, zum Glück nicht, War ja nur ein NT-Tester dran, War ja ne Wile außer Betrieb
Die Schienen haben aber laut aufkleber beide die gleiche Leistung (2x 22A)

€: Warum muss man eigentlich jedes mal erst auf aktualisieren im Browser gehen, um die Änderungen, die in der Zwischenzeit gekommen sind, zu sehen


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Die NobLorRos-Vorstandssitzung*

*Hallo, liebe Kollegen!*

*So langsam zeigt sich immer deutlicher, was viele anfangs befürchtet hatten:*
*Bei uns sammeln sich inaktive Karteileichen.*

*Mehrere Mitglieder unserer Vereinigung traten an mich heran, um eine wichtige Frage zu klären:*
*Das Kicken inaktiver Mitglieder!*

*Ich würde es eher auf Gesundschrumpfen reduzieren *
**klonk**

*ok, kicken. Ist ja WM...*

*Hier nun die Vorschläge gem Anträgen:*

*1. Aktivitätsmeldungen*
*Nun bei vielen von Euch steht die Aktivität ausser Frage, ich möchte hier eher die nicht ganz so aktiven ansprechen.*
*Kurze Meldung bitte, was so los ist.*

*2. Vorschläge zum kicken.*
*natürlich müsst ihr euch da nicht so outen, das geht auch per PN an mich, ich werde dann nach dem Sammeln die Namen nochmals zur Diskussion stellen. Erst nach euren Meinungen werde ich eine aktualisierte Mitgliederliste verfassen.*

*3. Neuaufnahmekriterien*
*Natürlich möchte ich NobLorRos nicht einfach dicht machen. Unsere letzten Neuzugänge, h_tobi und Nyso haben ja gezeigt, das es sehr wohl hervorragende neue Mitglieder geben kann.*
*Nun geht es aber um die Kriterien der Qualität:*

*Was sollen neue Mitglieder denn so mitbringen?*
*Dazu sollte Rossi unsere AGBs hinterher modifizieren.*
*Wenn wir irgendwann unsere eigene Homepage gestalten, sollte da eine repräsentative Mitgliederliste hinterstehen.*
*Also, was habt ihr für Ideen?*

*Ich finde, neben aussagekräftigen Fails, sollten auch ein fertiges Projekt dahinterstehen. Zumindest etwas aussagekräftiges, wenn es noch im Bau ist.*
*Natürlich Mitarbeit in der NobLorRos-Welt mit dementsprechender Aktivität.*
*Ok, Eure Meinung ist gefragt*


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Nobbi, das könnte ein Problem werden.
Die wenigsten Projekte sind mal 'fertig' - geschraubt wird immer dran!
Oder sie werden zur Finanzierung des nächsten Projektes verkauft.

Wenigstens hatte ich schon den einen oder anderen Fail - die Flecke an der Tapete sind ja noch da.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Milkyway (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hab noch nichtmal nen richtigen Mod xD Nen schalter zur umstellung der Spannung der Lüfter und ne Platine zur LED Regelung reichen für die Bezeichnung wohl nicht ^^

Aber sonst würde das kicken nicht schaden^^


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nobbi: was verstehst du denn unter inaktiv? nicht im board aktiv sein, oder nicht modden?


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nobbi ist in letzer Zeit ja auch eher "nicht aktiv".  Ups, da kommt ne Luke geflo...*klonk*

Es geht halt darum das viele die Mitgleid bei uns sind sich nicht regelmäßig melden oder sich an der Mod beteiligen. Da stellt sich dann die frage warum sie bei uns sind. Ich finde es auch nicht notwendig ein Tagebuch zu haben, nicht jeder der was bastelt macht ein Tagebuch drauß. 
Beispiel ist Milkyway, er hat keine Mod und auch kein Tagebuch, dennoch würde ich ihn aufgrund seiner Talente im Bereich Fotografie gerne im Team wissen. 

Stellt euch einfach vor wir wären das A-Team, da muss man schon was können um mitmachen zu dürfen. Mindestens ne Schaufel an nen Jeep schweissen können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kero: weißt Du, was ich mit Autos mache?
Da ist nix mehr mit schweissen........
Und mit Schaufeln gebe ich mich gar nicht erst ab!


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hmm bei mir is es grad der innere schweinehund sprich faulheit warums nich weiter geht aber ich versuch ihn scho zu killen


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

schaufeln an autos schweißen kann ich!()

nee, jetzt mal im ernst. ich hab auch kein tb, weil ich kein "optik modder" bin. ich leg eher wert drauf, dass mein rechner leise und effizient ist. mir reichts wenn er schwarz ist, staubt ja eh nur voll unterm schreibtisch.

ich sollte ja eigentlich die peripherie veredeln, aber die sollte zuerst zu mory, für die force feedback beleuchtung. in der hinsicht tut sich aber auch nix.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

moe: wie - Force-feed-Back-Beleuchtung?
Kannste mir dat mal verklickern?


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nun, es gibt die Überlegung, an den gesponserten Controller LEDs anzubringen, die dann mit den FF-Motoren gekoppelt werden. Ne kleine Zockerdisco für die Hand

Aber da sollten wir dann wohl doch eher ne Abstimmung draus machen.
das mit den Projekten war nur mal so ne Idee für Neuaufnahmen. Kann, muss nicht, daher diskutieren wir ja hier

Die Definition von nicht aktiv:
Einmal in grauer Vorzeit bei NobLorRos eingetreten und dann keinerlei Aktionen.
Aktivität heisst für mich, bei den Abstimmungen mit zu machen, an den Diskussionen teilzunehmen oder einfach nur mit Ideen oder Blödsinn mal ein Lebenszeichen abzugeben.
Interesse an NobLorRos eben und nicht nur nen schicken Avatar von godi kriegen und dann Funkstille.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wenn Ihr auf einen alten Mann, dessen Computerkenntnisse noch aus dem letzten Jahrtausend stammen, der aber noch durch aktives Lesen der neuesten Moddernachrichten am Leben teilnimmt und noch nicht völlig senil ist, nicht verzichten wollt, bleibe ich gerne dabei.  Allerdings habe ich auch weiterhin ein leichtes Zeitproblem.


LG

PS: Morgen gibts Frontbilder


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hey, Schrauberopi! Ohne DICH können wir doch gar nicht existieren


----------



## kero81 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ääähm Schrauberopi, als ob wir das Recht hätten den Kupfer-Gott auszuschliessen!!!  Nix da, DU bleibst.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ok 

kann ich ja endlich schlafen gehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

na, *SO:* bei Dir wurde "_gestern_ Abend" wieder mal "_heute_ morgen", wie?
Ich sag's ja immer wieder: gestern ist heute und heute ist morgen!

Du hast Dir aber mal fix 'ne Reserve eingeräumt, wie?
Wenn Du die Bilder _heute_ nicht schaffst, hast Du ja _heute_ 'morgen' gesagt.....


*Nobbi:* Avatar ist auch 'ne Idee - meiner ist schon älter.....
Spaß ohne. ganz unrecht hast Du nicht - vielleicht sollten wir die Mitglieder teilen.
Nicht längs oder quer, sondern in 'aktive' und 'inaktive' oder 'arbeitende' und 'ruhende'.

Vom Grundsatz her hast Du recht: sind immer dieselben Namen, die ich lese - das gilt für's gesamte Forum.
ich würde mal schätzen, 15-20% des Forums sind ständig aktiv (= mindestens zwei Beiträge die Woche), der Rest kaum.

Aber: bei einigen mag's auch an der Zeit liegen - ein Kumpel von mir ist auf Montage (arbeitet im Kraftwerksbau) und hat 12-14-Stunden-Tage. Da kommt dann nach der Arbeit nicht mehr viel....
Wenigstens hat er Internet - auf modernen Baustellen geht's ja nicht mehr ohne.

Was machen wir aber dann mit dem Lord?
Der hat auch seit Monaten nix mehr von sich hören lassen - warum eigentlich?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Aktuell sind wir doch über 30 NobLorRosser, oder?
Aktiv sind davon doch aber höchstens 15, das wars irgendwie.

Ich denke man sollte inaktive Mitglieder nicht einfach kicken, sondern ihnen nochmal die Chance geben, sich zu erklären. Vielleicht ist aktuell einfach zu viel zu tun, in ein paar Monaten gehts aber wieder. Die sollte man dann nicht rausschmeißen. Wenn jetzt aber jemand bei ist, der das damals halt lustig fand, sonst aber nichts macht, der hat sicherlich auch kein so großes Interesse, sich mehr zu betätigen, um bleiben zu dürfen.
Und den Lord kann man als Gründungsmitglied natürlich nicht einfach kicken, ich denke eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft sollte da am besten sein. Ich denke nicht, dass er sich nochmal meldet.
Konnte mich ja aufgrund des kaputten Mainboards auch mal lange nicht melden, und bin dann ins Internetcafe gegangen um im Tagebuch darauf hinzuweisen.
Wenn man sich melden will, kann man das auch problemlos!

Das Lob mit dem "hervorragenden Neuzuwachs" nehm ich übrigens gerne an

Wo ist denn eigentlich die aktuelle Mitgliederliste?


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Wegen der Mitgliederliste - und der Liste der von den Mitgliedern geführten Tagebücher - müsstest Du mal nobbi fragen: der sortiert das - glaubt er.
Irgendwo hat er was versteckt; ich finde das aber im Startpost nicht - da könnte man mal im ersten Post dieses Threads ein *INHALTSVERZEICHNIS* anlegen.................
Mit dem aktiv/inaktiv gebe ich Dir recht - mit dem Lord  leider auch; schade drum - ich vermisse ihn!

Mit dem melden hast Du auch Recht: meist hat man einen oder mehrere, deren Telefonnummer man hat - notfalls können die auch eine entsprechende Mitteilung machen; da würde keiner was sagen.
Oder man geht an 'nen Rechner von 'nem Kumpel, Nachbarn, auf Arbeit......

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: wer Recht hat, gibt einen aus - ich neh'm 'ne 5770 im Referenzdesign!


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> P.S.: wer Recht hat, gibt einen aus - ich neh'm 'ne 5770 im Referenzdesign!



Dann wärst du schon arm

So viele gute Tipps wie du immer gibts, da hast du ja auch immer recht

Z.B. hab ich mir wegen dir gleich nen Wasserfilter mit dazu gekauft
Deine Bilder von dem Filter waren ja grausam.....


----------



## godtake (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Als Mitinitiator der Noblorros- Entrümpel- Aktion will ich mich freilich nicht raushalten.
Vorstellbar auf jeden Fall, dass manch einer keine Zeit hat. Aber über die Hälfte? Was ist das nur für ein Unternehmen in dem sich 50% die Hacken wundlaufen und 50% den Kopf auf den Armen haben um in Ruhe zu schlafen?
In der Weltwirtschaft wären wir irgendwo zwischen Apple und MIcrosoft - weiß ich doch - aber nicht wegen den schlafenden 50%.

Ich fänds gut wenn wir einfach eine Timeline setzen, innerhalb derer sich die Schläfer melden können - wer keinen Mucks von sich gibt wird dann eben disqualifiziert. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass wir nicht wieder aufnehmen können wenn Zeit und Wille derjenigen wieder vorhanden sind.

Aber wir müssen auch daran denken, uns am Weltmarkt irgendwie zu behaupten....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das Thema "Inaktive Mitglieder" hatten wir schon öfters....

Ich bin auch dafür mal auf zu räumen....

So ziemlich die Hälfte unserer Mitglieder hatte sich einfach mal so angemeldet, weil sie es "Cool" fanden....

Und dann war nichts mehr von Ihnen zu hören....

DerLordselbst ist ja Gründungsmitglied und sollte Ehren Mitglied bleiben....

Sonst bin ich für`s Kündigung schreiben....wir können ja keinen zwingen, sich am Support Shop und den anderen Aktivitäten zu beteiligen....deshalb finde ich das mit der 2. Chance auch unsinnig....

Klar ist ja auch, das nicht jeder immer unendlich Zeit hat, so geht es mir auch in den letzten Wochen....und sich deshalb immer Rege beteiligen kann....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Zwingen nicht, erinnern. Mit dem Untertitel, dass man sonst fliegt. 
Und wer sich dann noch immer nicht einbringt, den kann man dann getrost kündigen.

Manch einer hat vielleicht aktuell sehr wenig Zeit, und hat nicht dran gedacht bescheid zu geben. So kann man man Korn und Spreu ganz gut erkennen und danach handeln.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie sieht es den mit Neuaufnahmen aus? Ich fänds nähmlich geil, wenn ich eurer Gemeinschaft beitreten könnte und nicht nur, weil ich es "Cool" finde. Ich weis, dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht so viel im Forum gemacht habe, aber ich hab schon so ein bisschen auf dem Kasten. Wie sind den die Aufnahmekriterien? Falls sie auf dem Niveau alla h_tobi sind, dem neusten Mitglied, dan siehts natürlich nicht mehr sooo gut aus, ansonsten...
Vllt überzeugt euch auch das TB. dass ich demnächst anfange (und ich weiß Tobi, ich habe es schon letzte Weihnacht angekündigt)


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

BeerlsGood
de_oli
Selene
Asmo
GrafFerdoe
tbone1978
Mr__47
BuGz4eVeR
pimblebear

Die in rot sollte man sofort kündigen, die sind gar nicht mehr existent, also aus dem PCGHX gelöscht!
Und die drei in orange haben 11/11/24 Beiträge, davon kaum bis fast gar keine in NobLorRos-Threads.
Die schwarzen sollte man nochmal anschreiben, ob sie überhaupt noch Interesse haben. Und wenn sich innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen das verhalten nicht ändert, sollte man sie auch kündigen, denn mit Ruhm haben sie sich nicht bekleckert bei NLR.
imho


Zwecks Neumitgliedern sollte man mehrere Sachen beachten.

Man sollte eine Bewerbungsrunde starten, wo jeder Projekte, Fails etc. schreibt, eine NLR-Bewerbung eben.

Außerdem sollten die aktiven NLRsser sich nach gutem Neuzuwachs umgucken und die anschreiben, ob sie Lust hätten. Aus diesem Pool kann man sich dann die besten Mitglieder aussuchen.


----------



## godtake (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

- jede Menge TBs im Navi- Fred ergänzt. Verloren gegangene Stücke einfach per PN an mich - (aber gut einpacken ^^)


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Godi: wo ist der Navi-Fred?
Kann Nobbi den mal im Startpost verlinken?

Wobei: was machen wir mit Klutten?
Der hat hier auch lange nix mehr geschrieben, er weiß ja von nix.....

Ihn können wir zwar entbeeren - wir haben ja unseren eigenen Mod.
Aber: da würde mir mächtig was fehlen - irgendwie gehört er total dazu, auch wenn er nichts davon weiß.
Und ob er ein 'freier' Mitarbeiter ist, bezweifele ich doch: Die Worte 'frei' und 'arbeit' gehören nunmal nicht in einen Satz!


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/89196-how-navigationssystem-im-noblorros-jungel.html


----------



## commander_5000 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

was zur hölle ist dieser thread?^^


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ein bunter Strauß Blumen von verrückten Leuten, die gerne ihre Computergehäuse zer...äh vermodden und Spaß daran haben die restlichen User an ihren Missgeschicken teilhaben zu lassen


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ein bunter Strauß Blumen von verrückten Leuten, die gerne ihre Computergehäuse zer...äh vermodden und Spaß daran haben die restlichen User an ihren Missgeschicken teilhaben zu lassen


Malkav: dem widerspreche ich!
Wir modden nicht nur unsere Computer.......
Wir beschränken uns weder auf _unsere_, noch auf _Computer_!


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

jup, wir modden ALLES!

Comander_3000 (hups, Name gemoddet), falls du jemals einen kaputten Reifen am Fahrrad hattest, ob eine Paket für dich verloren ging oder einfach nur etwas in deinem Zimmer verschollen ist... die Chance ist groß, dass wir dich in diesen und vielen anderen Fällen ferngemoddet haben.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Malkav: dem widerspreche ich!
> Wir modden nicht nur unsere Computer.......
> Wir beschränken uns weder auf _unsere_, noch auf _Computer_!



Ich wollte ihn ja nicht gleich verschrecken


----------



## BeerIsGood (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wir beschränken uns weder auf _unsere_, noch auf _Computer_!


Ja, was denkt Ihr wohl, warum manche Länder bei der WM so schlecht abschneiden?  Fußballteams sind eine Herausforderung.


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

BeerIsGood, kannst du mir mal verraten, warum ich dich gestern nicht in der Communityliste gefunden habe?!?
Warst du gesperrt?
Meinen Vorschlag, dich zu kündigen, widerrufe ich dann selbstverständlich, da es nur ein Irrtum war.


----------



## BeerIsGood (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte (außer den anderen Angestellten der Firma hier ).
Zu meiner Aktivität kann ich sagen: Ich verbringe mehr Zeit mit Spielen als hier im Forum, und irgendwie passieren mir auch selten Fails  Deswegen schreibe ich so wenig hier rein, aber ich verfolge den Thread trotzdem mit.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich bin immernoch dafür BeerIsGood zu kündigen! Moddet nicht, also unbrauchbar... Ausserdem S04-Fan.


----------



## Kaspar (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

loool

@Kero wieso bist du im Forum und nicht im TS ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Genau komm TS kero 
Wir warten schon


----------



## Tgt79 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was würdet ihr eigentlich von einem mmm - einem *M*ulti*M*ainboard*M*od - halten?

Nur mal so als Frage


----------



## nyso (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du meinst einen Mod, bei dem dann mehrere MBs in einem Cae stecken?

Gibts schon Hat Intel mal selber gemacht, mehrere ITX-Boards mit jeweils einen Q9950 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Insgesamt kamen die auf 46GHz, glaub ich.


----------



## Tgt79 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ nyso: Bei mir wärens aber ATX- und nicht ITX-Boards, außerdem würde ich das Ganze dann als Cluster laufen lassen und eins der Boards als GraKa-"Server" anstellen. Ich hoffe nur, das entsprechende Board funktioniert noch, konnte es bisher nicht testen, da ich ungefähr 6 Boards mit DDR2 habe, aber nur 2 Speicherriegel!
Im übrigen hatte ich das ganze weniger als "High-End-System" gedacht, als vielmehr als "Resteverwertung", da ich jede Menge halbwegs vernünftiger Boards rumliegen habe (z.B. MSI P965 Neo-F V2), aber nicht genug Cases und auch nicht so viel für neue ausgeben will (Schüler).

€: Ist vielleicht ein bisschen umständlich formuliert, aber ich kanns leider nicht besser


----------



## Kaspar (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hier mal nen Link zum Ultimative NobLorRos Werkzeug!

Etel-Tuning Shop - Werkzeug

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ui ich hab am 11.7 geburtstag, schenckt mir was^^


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hahahaha, wie geil

Nen 180° Winkel, ReifendruckMesser, HOLZsägeblätter


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Etel-Tuning Shop - SSN-16-HE

Die finde ich praktisch


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Den Scheinwerfer: Etel-Tuning Shop - Scheinwerfer

und die Auspuff-Innenwandtapete: Etel-Tuning Shop - Auspuff-Innenwand Tapete
find ich da aber noch geiler


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

am geilsten ist doch das hier: klick mich!


----------



## Kaspar (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

OCh jo der Shop ist schon was Feines


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

1444466988ß2258214735628925814


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



ole88 schrieb:


> 1444466988ß2258214735628925814




Sein oder nicht sein, das ist hier die ..... WTF???

Was wollte uns der Autor mit diesem Beitrag wohl sagen.......
Das sollte man analysieren......


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bestellnummer? Torchancen von England in der gesamten WM Historie?


----------



## Kaspar (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

oder einfach nur seine glückszahl


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ß is keine zahl


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aber Pi ^^


----------



## Kaspar (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

soll das ein pi sein ?

das ist das ganze evtl. seine neue definition von Pi ?


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Eher Pi x Daumen....


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Vielleicht wars ja die Antwort auf alle Fragen???

Ah, ne, dat war ja 40


Jaja, der Daumen tobi
Musste heut auch hämmern, ging aber nix auf die Fingerchen


----------



## Kaspar (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars ja die Antwort auf alle Fragen???
> 
> Ah, ne, dat war ja 40
> 
> ...





Herrlich diese anspielungen immer


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das ist aus "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" und es war nicht 40 sondern 42.


----------



## Kaspar (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIN7cNnDJzc


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Das ist aus "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" und es war nicht 40 sondern 42.



Rischdisch


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



ole88 schrieb:


> 1444466988ß2258214735628925814





DAS WAREN DIE LETZTEN tastenanschläge EINER G15

KATER + OFFENE WASSERFLASCHE + G15

                             =

Eine G15 mit wasserschaden die nicht mehr geht




auseinander geschraubt drei stund in die sonne, zamgebaut geht immer noch net, backofen vorgeheizt, naja ne tastatur hält das anscheinend nich aus tasten geschrumpft und leertaste in der mitte hochgebogen, bilder gibts morgen^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du solltest die Tasta nicht bei 200°C Backen. Das mag kein Eingabegerät.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hmm waren 160C°


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Eher Pi x Daumen....


das war dann aber Dein (zermatschter) Daumen....
Wie geht's dem eigentlich?



ole88 schrieb:


> KATER + OFFENE WASSERFLASCHE + G15
> 
> =
> 
> Eine G15 mit wasserschaden die nicht mehr geht


Tja, das hat meiner Mutter's Kater auch geschafft - mit 'ner Blumenvase auf dem teuren Fernseher.....

Welche G15 war's, die blaue oder die Refresh?

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: freue Dich, dass es keine G19 war - die ist 'etwas' teurer.....
P.S.2: vlt. sollte über die Aufnahme des Katers bei NobLorRos nachgedacht werden....


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

war die refresh mitm display, blaue?


ja ich bin dafür meinen kater ins team aufzunehmen bewerbungsfotos folgen morgen,

Antrag stellen zur Aufnahme des Kater Cäser
Fähigkeiten: Umschubsen von offenen wasserflaschen mit großflächenschaden, Nachts fallensteller in laufweg vor die füsse stellen, mit gemauze einen aufn sack gehen


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



ole88 schrieb:


> war die refresh mitm display, blaue?



Die Refresh hatte dieses hässliche Display und war bernsteinrot beleuchtet


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

loool, ich mag das display, lass mir da everest daten anzeigen und die farbe mag ich auch^^


----------



## Milkyway (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tastaturen packt man in die Spülmaschine, nicht in den Backofen 

Ging das Wasser den auch über die elektronik? Ich bin bei meinem G11 so übervorsichtig das ich das zum waschen immer zerleg 

Naja, wenns nen G15 Refresh war, eh kein großer Verlust  Ich find das orange so hässlich ^^


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hmm ja ka das ding war vollkommen unter wasser^^

bäähhh ich mag die


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich glaub, meine G15 (alte und bessere Version ) werd ich verkaufen. Ich brauch irgendwie die G Tasten nicht und schau kaum auf das Display


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

@Malkav: da lass' ich mit mir reden - ich brauch' noch eine für meinen (zukünftigen) Office-Pc und auf der Refresh sind mir einfach zu wenige G-Tasten: ich belege die immer mitd en ganzen Office-Aufgaben und -Programmen.

@ole88: Sorry, aber die blaue (original) G15 ist mir lieber.
Das bewegliche Display und ausreichend G-Tasten - beides Sachen, die der Refresh fehlen.
Über die G19 kann man streiten - aber die ist ihr Geld nicht ganz wert.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja, für Photoshop ist das ja wirklich super. Aber ich benutz das leider so wenig die letzte Zeit und auch bei RPGs bin ich einfach zu faul mir Scipts zu editieren.

Von daher brauch ich einfach nur ne Tasta die vielleicht 9 solcher "G" Tasten hat aber ebenso einen guten Tastenanschlag


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

für wow hab ich mei razer naga deswegen liegen die makro tasten bissi brach aber ich brauchs display


----------



## Tgt79 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hat eigentlich jemand von euch noch irgendwo nen passenden Kühler,für ne xpertvision x850xt rumliegen? der originalkühler wird extrem heiß und ist mir viel zu laut!


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



ole88 schrieb:


> auseinander geschraubt drei stund in die sonne, zamgebaut geht immer noch net, backofen vorgeheizt, naja ne tastatur hält das anscheinend nich aus tasten geschrumpft und leertaste in der mitte hochgebogen, bilder gibts morgen^^



Du hast die nicht ernsthaft in den Backofen getan??? 
Plastik + Wärme = Bad Idea


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Fall jemand einen neuen schnellen, äh, sorry, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuperschnellen PC sucht, möge er sich einen beim Hardwaregeier bestellen.

Das Ding geht wie Sau!

http://www.abload.de/img/witzp281.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/witzp281.jpg


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hey CP, alles gute zum Geburtstag  Wieder ein Jahr *älter *


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



			
				ole88 schrieb:
			
		

> Fähigkeiten: Umschubsen von offenen wasserflaschen mit großflächenschaden, Nachts fallensteller in laufweg vor die füsse stellen, mit gemauze einen aufn sack gehen


Fehlt noch Krallen in empfindliche Hautpartien krallen. Alles in allem aber ganz normales Katzenverhalten. 



			
				ole88 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm waren 160C°


Kein typisches Menschenverhalten. Gibts nur bei NobLorRos 

@cp:
Geburtstag? Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute. 


lg


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ja du des is doch nur vorgewärmt gewessen^^ also nich schlimm, dacht ich^^

ach alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ich würde ganz gerne mit euch im ts reden


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mein kater würde gerne als oberfail modder ins team, er kann:

Tastaturen unter wasser setzen
die wohnung verpesten 
bilder umschmeisen
nacht einen erschrecken und zum stolpern bringen

Er sollte ein ehrenmitglied werden^^

ach ja im anhang noch die bilder meiner taste die im backofen war^^


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sehr stylisch die Tastatur^^ Pass auf das dir kein Herrsteller das Design klaut


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

WOW!!! Und Ole kann Trippleposts...


----------



## Milkyway (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wär die Leertaste nicht ganz so hin, wär das ding doch ziemlich stilvoll


----------



## Kaspar (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

lol ist doch nice was ihr habt und die leertaste ist so damit man sie auch triftt wenn man nen kurzen hat also daumen 

Gruß


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oha, da hast du der armen Tastatur ja richtig den Rest gegeben, ich hoffe, das es deiner Katze gut geht.....


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ja der liegt grad vor mir und gurrrt mich an^^

also was is oder soll ich erst ne umfrage starten


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tiere werden nicht aufgenommen da wir sonst den Tierschutzbund am Hals haben.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

och komm er kommt sonst vorbei und moddet deine tastatur, also was dir lieber^^


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Da ich Katzen sehr gerne habe, wäre es mir lieber wenn er vorbei kommt!  Knuuuuddeln...


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hmm, mist^^
meiner hat seit zwei tagen knuddel sperre^^


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, 
hier mal was passendes......


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

es macht nen unterschied von 40C°^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hättest Du die Tastatur gedünstet, wäre sie auch noch sauber geworden.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hm kann ich noch machen, sagt ma meint ihr man kann die orangenen leds die aufgelötet sind (sind so viereckige dinger) ablöten und stattdessen blaue draufklatschn?


----------



## kero81 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Guckst du hier: Logitech G15 Refresh Blue LED Mod ab 09.04. im PCGH Heft! - Forum de Luxx

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob jemand der Tastaturkuchen backt, SMD LEDs als "viereckige Dinger" und Löten als draufklatschen bezeichnet, eine G15 modden kann.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ach lass mich doch^^
hmm werd ich wohl machen ma schaun sieht gut aus, werd ma schaun ob es teifrot gibt

ach ja danke


----------



## Kaspar (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wer Moddet gerade mein DHL Sendungsstatus ?
Erst war ich beim 2. Schritt dann beim 3. Jetzt wieder beim 2. ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Lasst das dass ist nicht lustig!

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ups, verzeih einem Neuling, die Einweisung war wohl nicht so genau......


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

welche Einweisung?
Ach ja: wenn Du nicht artig bist, wirst Du eingewiesen.....


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

und dann kommste zu meinem kater in eine box^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

der arme Kater......

Das wird aber 'ne große Box!


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wieso armer kater? der wo mit ihm die box teilen darf tut mir leid da derjenige wohl keinen platz haben wird^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

na, haste schon mal versucht, ein Erdbeben einzusperren?
genauso gut bekommste mir in so 'ne Schachtel - wenn's so 'ne große denn gäbe!


----------



## godtake (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Ole: Vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal deinen Kopf ein bisschen im Ofen backen! Wärme soll ja beim Denken behilflich sein da sich der Körper nicht mehr damit befassen muss selbst genug zu produzieren...*flitzflitzflitzbienemaja*

Aber: Dunkelrote G15? Das fänd ich auf jeden Fall spannend. Hab irgendwo mal eine gesehen die auf Purple / Dunkellila umgelötet war, das sieht richtig genial aus.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

"alteg15hinterherschmeiß"

werd mich ma schlau was ich für widerstände brauch und leds, habja etz ne g15 zum ausprobieren^^
wird wohl dunkelrot oder so wenns was gibt, ma gugn


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Langsam führte ich die Rechte, welche das harte Kabel hielt von hinten in die Dunkelheit, während meine Linke ihr von vorn zur Hilfe kam. Ich spürte, wie es feucht an den Fingern wurde... 




*Wer war das? Sofort runter vom Moddinggknopf!*  



Anmerkung: Es handelt sich hier um das Verlegen eines gesleevten Kabels. 

lg


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Verzeihung. Ich hab wärend dem grillen draufgelegen


----------



## Tgt79 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

seid wann gibt's 2 Moddingknöpfe?

ich bin nämlich vorhin auf einen Draufgelatscht


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nobbis RMA-Erfahrungen:
Es begaben sich einst zwei Module von OCZ auf den falschen Weg und fielen aus. Kein Problem, haben doch lebenslange Garantie!
Also: RMA-Anfrag an OCZ. Schnelle Antworten, kein Problem.
Nächste Mail: Wo sollen die Module hingeschickt werden?
1. Grönland
2. Californien
3. Zum Mond
4. The Netherlands....

Ok, die nächste Adresse angegeben: The Netherlands.

OCZ hat wohl Niemandsland verstanden und mir eine Anschrift in Californien genannt...Ok, Rams sind unterwegs mit einer weiteren Mail, die eine längere Wartezeit beantragt....Wer hat da auf dem Fernmoddingknopf gesessen?????


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das Mit dem Fernmoddingknopf frag ich mich auch. 
Wer zum Teufel braucht Tee Wasser mit einem Hauch von Inno Protect, aus meinem Heatkiller, gekocht mit einem Core i7 930 @ 4 Ghz? 
Ja das Wasser hat wirklich gekocht so heiß wie der Heatkiller war. 
Zum Glück hat die Notabschaltung schlimmeres verhindert.


----------



## Tgt79 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mal ne "ernste" Frage: hat jemand ne ahnung, wo ich die Anschlussbelegung und Treiber für ne Soundblaster AWE 64 PnP ISA herkrieg? wäre sehr hilfreich, über Google find ich leider nichts


----------



## h_tobi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Google ist trotzdem dein Freund.
Schau mal hier nach.


----------



## nyso (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Creative Weltweite Unterstützung

Gib da die Seriennummer ein, und fertig^^


----------



## Kaspar (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ohhh GOTT tipps die wirklich mal weiter helfen AHHHHH..... *Klonk* *Lukeauf* AHHHHHH......


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, dafür sogar kostenfrei, da es sich diesmal um kein Fernmodding handelt, also sei froh....


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Es gibt eine neue NobLorRos Production 
Aber diesmal ist es kein Projekt sondern ein Video.
Hier ist es: (Man beachte die durchaus beachtliche Core Voltage )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4XMo3Dq6hU


----------



## eman84 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wie sagt man so schön don't drink and drive


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das war ja auch nur nen Tastlauf.
Und bei einem Crash wird die Karte stärker belastet als beim normalen fahren.


----------



## kero81 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann leg ihr doch mal den Sicherheitsgurt an du Verkehrsrowdie!


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du hast da aber ein paar Autos und einen Baum ausgelassen......


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Argh, wer war das hier???

Heute ausgepackt, und dann seh ich das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

oO - solch ein Fleck ist produktionsbedingt und normal.
Steht auch in der Anleitung - aber in der Größe gehört der Eumel da garantiert _nicht_ hin.
Was machste- RMA?
Notfalls hätte ich ein Display als Übergangslösung über.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mal gucken was er antwortet, vor Montag wird da sicher nichts kommen, logisch.

Danke für das Angebot, aber eine Notfalllösung werd ich wohl nicht brauchen. Ist ja schnell ausgebaut und getauscht, problematischer wäre es, wenn die Pumpe etc. plötzlich den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## Mr__47 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

oh,, nyso auch einer von NobLorRos?  cool


----------



## godtake (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Abend...wieder mal einer für uns:
die "Evolution des Spielens"?....

PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> Abend...wieder mal einer für uns:
> die "Evolution des Spielens"?....
> 
> PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology



uiii, das ist aber schön schaheuselig.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die Verblendung der Lüfter an der Seite finde ich schick!


----------



## moe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

sieht von weiter weg auch besser aus als aus der nähe...


----------



## Intelfan (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hey,

habe grad ma ne ernstgemeinte Frage: Ich hab auf meinem Laptop Windoof 7 Home Premium 32 Bit. Kann ich mir jz eine 64Bit version von nem bekannten borgen und meinen 32 Bit key ne 64Bit version nutzen?! Weil im derzeitigen Zustand kann ich nur 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Erfahrungsgemäß: JA!

'n Arbeitskollege hatte das gleiche Problem.
Er hatte eine Systembuilder gekauft, da ist ja nur eine DVD bei: entweder 32- oder 64-bit.
Nun wollte er statt der 32-bit eine 64-bit installieren.
Ich hab' ihm meine 64-bit (ich hab' eine Retailversion; da sind beide DVD's bei) kopiert und ohne den Key gegeben.
Er hat seinen (32-bit) Key benutzt und es funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Müsste also bei Dir auch gehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kneift sich aber mit den Lizenzrechten - so weit ich weiß ist das Ganze Grauzone und nicht 100% lizenzrechtlich geregelt - also uffpasse / informieren. Klappen tuts auch meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

dann darf ich ja gar nich schreiben was ich gemacht hab^^


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



ole88 schrieb:


> dann darf ich ja gar nich schreiben was ich gemacht hab^^



lass mich raten:

DU HAST GAR KEIN BETRIEBSSYSTEM?

Ich vermute mal du trommelst vom Balkon aus Binärcode an ein Micro, das am Telefonmast hängt


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das nennt sich Morse


----------



## Kaspar (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und was wenn er sich mal vermorst ? Stürzt er dann ab ? Oder Hängt sich auf ?


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Verbindungsabbruch und alles noch mal neu hoch"laden"

Deswegen war er ja die paar Monate nicht online, er musste erst Morse lernen


----------



## Kaspar (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

lol und er muss alles neu hochmorsen nicht laden


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich habe mal gehört, das allein der Key ausmacht, ob man die verschiedenen Versionen bekommt. Natürlich ist es dann vorher wichtig, ob man eine 32 oder 64 bit Installation tätigt.

Und ja, ein Key gilt nur für die Version/den Datenträger, den man sich gehalt hat


----------



## godtake (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Muahahahahahaha....ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

@Malkav: Key = ausmacht = nope
              Key = je Datenträger: Fraglich, da ich jetzt schon etliche (vor allem Laptops) in den Händen hatte, die ganz ohne DVD / CD ausgeliefert werden und lediglich eine Recovery- Partition auf der HDD haben.


----------



## Wincenty (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hat einer mein TS3 Client ferngemoddet? XD
Ich kom nur nicht auf euren Server auf andere hin und wieder, wahrscheinlich nach eurer Laune XD


----------



## kero81 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Dies ist ein Kartong...*
Heute bekam ich Post. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und drinnen war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lochsäge und eine Tafel leckere Honigschokolade, die innerhalb von sekunden in meinem Magen verschwand! ​


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die Schokolade hat den Transport bei dem Wetter überlebt, oder hast du dir nen Chocoshake drauß gemacht?


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und es ist NobLorRos-Karton-Recycling! Es ist der Kartonggggg, den mir Schrauberopi geschickt hat

*Aber viel wichtiger:*

*NobLorRos präsentiert:*

*WIR HABEN DIE DOMAIN!*

*www.noblorros.de* 

*geht bald online! Der Name ist gesichert, registriert und godtake wird die Gestaltung übernehmen! Ausreichend Webspace ist vorhanden!*
*Die Weltherrschaft kann kommen!!!!*
*Die Finanzierung ist gesichert mit Lebenslanger Garantie!*

*Euer Nobbi*​


----------



## Fifadoc (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

uiiii, ne hömepätsch 
subbi


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

öhm, katzen...?


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auf der HP werden dann natürlich nur die aktiven, dann namentlich Premium-Mitglieder sein. So dürften wir dann das leidige inaktiv-Thema auch geregelt kriegen....


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hier hat sich ja einiges verändert. Wusste garnicht das ihr euch nun auf Katzen spezialisiert habt.


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, ist noch nicht freigeschaltet,momentan kommt man auf die Katzenseite...Noblorros kommt aber!


----------



## axel25 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Auf der HP werden dann natürlich nur die aktiven, dann namentlich Premium-Mitglieder sein. So dürften wir dann das leidige inaktiv-Thema auch geregelt kriegen....



Uih, cool.


----------



## ole88 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

öhm wieso katzen? seit wann sind wir katzen?


----------



## Kaspar (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

was du bist keine ? pfui geh weg... 

und nobbi was verstehst du unter premiummitglied ? und kann auch auch premium ohneglied werden ?

Gruß Kaspar

PS: nicht das 2teres auf mich zu trifft war nur mal für die anderen gefragt die sich nicht trauen


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Kaspar: Verloren, du bist PREMIUMMITGLIED
Und ole, Du auch
Generell alle ersteinmal, die irgendwie mit dem NPC 01 zu tun haben und dort aktiv mitreden.
Die List kommt dann natürlich auch bald.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Irgendwie putzich seit dem ich gesagt habe das die NobLorRos nur noch Zahnlose Tiger sind haben die jetzt alle Katzen.  Fragt sich nur was besser ist ? Stupentiger oder Zahnloser Tiger


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja, wie gut das du meine Zähne nicht kennst

Elefantenzähne, ultrahart Ein Biss damit tut wesentlich mehr weh als der eines Stubentigers


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ups, Nobody 2.0, gerade ist mein Kater über den Fernmoddingknopf gelaufen.....

Ok, hier die vorläufige Premium-Liste:
*Rosstaeuscher*
*Nobbi77*
*DerLordselbst (Gründungsmitglied, unkündbar)*
*godtake*
*Kero81*
*moe*
*Klutten (freier, davon garantiert nichts wissender Mitarbeiter)*
*Schienenbruch*
*killer89*
*Schrauberopi*
*Celina`s Papa*
*ole88*
*Morytox*
*MalkavianChild85*
*axel25*
*Equilibrium*
*Kaspar*
*NCphalon (auf Bewährung)*
*Fifadoc*
*nyso*
*h_tobi*​ 
*Vorschläge jederzeit willkommen!*​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ups, Nobody 2.0, gerade ist mein Kater über den Fernmoddingknopf gelaufen.....




Oh sorry da ist woll was schief gegangen. Meine Anti Fernmodingknopf Firewall hat eingegriffen und diesen Versuch zu nichte gemacht. Echt top das ding  Wenn jemand ne Bauanleitung braucht brauch er sich nur zu melden  Bisher konnte ich nur über die Versuche lachen da nichts ireparables passiert ist. Das schlimste war das ich ne Plexi platte auf der Falschen Seite Lackiert habe und das ein Vogel  bauchschmerzen bekam. Aber es ist ja ein Anfang nicht war ? soll ich bei meinen nächsten Besuch hier noch etwas milch vorbei bringen ?

Ach und lasst das 2.0 bei meinen Namen weg,


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wer war gleich für die Klimaanlagenausfälle und die Stürme diese Woche verantwortlich

P.S Ich gaaaaanz sicher nicht


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So, es wird:
www.noblorros.de

Godtake begins....


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> @ Kaspar: Verloren, du bist PREMIUMMITGLIED
> Und ole, Du auch
> Generell alle ersteinmal, die irgendwie mit dem NPC 01 zu tun haben und dort aktiv mitreden.
> Die List kommt dann natürlich auch bald.




Und was ist mit den "faulen" Mitlgiedern die 8 Tagebücher im Forum haben wovon 5 fertiggestellt wurden und 3 soo vor sich hin modden??? 
Achjaa, vielleicht waren ja auch diese "faulen" Modder von Anfang an dabei, und nur Nobbi, Rossi, der Lord und gt waren vor ihnen daa 

Irgendwie habe ich das jetzt krumm geschrieben 
ich bin leider nur eine Person


----------



## Kaspar (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aber schizophren in mindestens 8 ausführungen...

Gruß


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Aäähhh, jaa ehhm OK...


----------



## axel25 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Juhu, ich bin PREMIUMMITGLIED.


----------



## Kaspar (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du meintest wohl Premiumohneglied ? *duckundweg* *klonk*

Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und ich bin das exekutive Mitglied


----------



## Kaspar (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

dann entferne mal die umfrage die geht mir auf den sack...

Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

1.) geht das nicht
2.) das heißt immer noch "Bitte" *Luke*


----------



## kero81 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Irgendwie putzich seit dem ich gesagt habe das die NobLorRos nur noch Zahnlose Tiger sind haben die jetzt alle Katzen.  Fragt sich nur was besser ist ? Stupentiger oder Zahnloser Tiger



Klarstellung:

Wir sind Königstiger und dominieren alle anderen niederern Lebensformen...


----------



## Milkyway (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und ich wurde vergessen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Klarstellung:
> 
> Wir sind Königstiger dominiert von allen anderen niederern Lebensformen...




Ahh mensch hab ich vergessen dann eben Zahnlose alte Königstiger 

Was hat eigentlich diese Premium Mitgliedschaft für einen Vorteil ? Auser das man auf dieser kleinen Webseite die in den unendlichen Weiten des internets verschwindet kommt ?

Aso ganz vergessen. Ich hatte ja was versprochen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was hast du versprochen, einen leeren Spoiler?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also ich sehe das Bild.... putzisch.....

Aber hier für die die es nicht sehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denkt es euch einfach in den Spoiler wenn ihr es nicht seht.


----------



## kero81 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Premium Mirglied können nur die werden, die richtig Spoilern können.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also ich kann es sehen. Wiso ihr es nicht sehen kön... ach habt ihr euren eigenen Tread fern gemoddet ? Leute das ist das Falsche ziel echt mal Oder ist das eure neue Masche euch selbst zu modden ?

Und nö ich will doch nicht bei euch premium mitglied werden. Für NobLorRos Kaffefahrten in den Zoo, bin ich noch zu jung.

.


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ist das ein Bild, dass du irgendwo hochgeladen hast? Dann ist das Album evtl. auf Privat gestellt, und niemand außer dir kann es sehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne ich hatte es hier im Forum hoch geladen.  Weiß auch nicht warum es geht. Vlt ist es auch irgendwie gelöscht wurden ka wer weiß.


----------



## kero81 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach Nobody 2.0, geh heim wohnen...  und überlass das Spoilern den Leuten die das können.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach nö einer muss doch aufpassen was ihr so macht. Sonst modet ihr euch selber noch fern....

Aber jetzt habt ihr es endlich geschaft ihr könnt euch ein Kreuz in den Kalender machen und ran schreiben Nobody erfolgreich ferngemodet.

Gerade ist die Wakü angekommen. Fein mit 11/8 mm Schlauch und 10/8mm anschlüssen...... Glückwunsch jetzt muss ich noch ne weile Warten bis die neuen Anschlüsse hier sind....


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Nobody

Du musst nicht warten...
Denn der Schlauch passt auf die Tüllen...
Nur die Überwurfmuttern passen nicht.
Den Schlauch würde ich dann mit Kabelbindern befestigen.

Und dann würde ich noch das Update an deiner Stelle reinstellen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Lohnt sich nicht. Ich mach doch nicht den schlauch mit Kabelbinder Fest nene das sähe selbst mir zu billig aus. Ich habe die 11/8 bestellt und AT hat 10/8 geliefert. Ergo ist es deren Problem. Da werd ich mich halt am Montag melden und denen ihren Fehler mal aufzeigen. Ich denke dann schicken die mir die passenden zu das sollte wohl kein Problem sein. Und auserdem Hab ich die Graka eh noch nicht also is noch zeit.

Und nen Update kann ich net einstellen weil sonst kero nen Herzinfakt bekommen würde wegen Zoppelpost. Und das wollen wir ja wohl nicht oder ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

was auch immer ein Zoppelpost sein mag - Kero ist so empfindlich nicht....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kleine Wordkunde in Nobodyisch heute Zoppelpost

Zoppelpost = Doppelpost = mehrere Beiträge einer Person zu einen Thema innerhalb kürzester Zeit. 


Und ich will so etwas vermeiden um kero zu schonen.



kero81 schrieb:


> Sag mal Nobody, weißt du was Doppelpost heißt oder  sagt dir das nix???



oder 



kero81 schrieb:


> Leg Dich mal fest Nobody, sonst geht das gespamme  hier nur weiter...



Und da soll jemand sagen ich nehme keine Rücksicht


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 Tüdüdüdüdüüüü...


----------



## BeerIsGood (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich mal wieder. Habe mir ein nettes PC-Spielchen bestellt (Hearts of Iron Anthology, falls das jemandem was sagt) und schön installiert und dann Teil 1 gestartet, ging bis dahin alles gut. Nur manche Tutorials bleiben einfach stehen und dann hab ich natürlich keine Ahnung, wies weitergeht, außerdem stürzt das Spiel immer ab, wenn man eine Mission beendet, sei es jetzt durch gewinnen oder einfach so. Hrmpf.
Kompatibilitätsmodus verstellen oder Patches runterladen hat auch nichts genützt, ich vermute es liegt an Win7.


----------



## axel25 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, ist so ein roter Knopf, daneben ein Display, auf dem Steht:

Dauerfeuer
NoBody 2.0 [PCGHX-Member]


Ich drück einfach mal.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Och da geh ich mal in meinen Anti NobLorRos Bunker und betätige mal den kleinen Grünen Knopf Anti Fernmodding Knopf 

@ BeerIsGood Spiel mal als Admin ausführen.


----------



## BeerIsGood (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ BeerIsGood Spiel mal als Admin ausführen.


Danke, werde ich probieren.


----------



## axel25 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Rat mal wieso Dauerfeuer.

Irgendwann wir die Firewall in die Knie gehen .


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hilfe!

schaut mal rein und helft mir: NPC-Diskussion


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Antworte mir doch @Fifa


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder. Habe mir ein nettes PC-Spielchen bestellt (Hearts of Iron Anthology, falls das jemandem was sagt) und schön installiert und dann Teil 1 gestartet, ging bis dahin alles gut. Nur manche Tutorials bleiben einfach stehen und dann hab ich natürlich keine Ahnung, wies weitergeht, außerdem stürzt das Spiel immer ab, wenn man eine Mission beendet, sei es jetzt durch gewinnen oder einfach so. Hrmpf.
> Kompatibilitätsmodus verstellen oder Patches runterladen hat auch nichts genützt, ich vermute es liegt an Win7.



Geschieht dir Recht Du NobLorRos-Vernachlässiger Du...


----------



## BeerIsGood (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Geschieht dir Recht Du NobLorRos-Vernachlässiger Du...


Mein PC hat's mit Spielen eh nicht so, die stürzen gerne mal ab. Aber ich komm damit zurecht.
Jetzt spielt gerade noch mein iPod verrückt, vor Euren Strafen ist man wohl nie sicher


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kann sich noch einer an meine Idee mit dem billigen Verstärker von Ebay und den Lautsprechern erinnern?

Eben dachte ich, ach, versuchste es mal kurz.


Und es klappt
Der Klang ist sogar besser als erwartet, nur Bass fehlt etwas, weil die Lautsprecher nicht in Boxen verbaut sind


----------



## axel25 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nein!
@nyso: Link?
Brauch auch mal was neuse.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mir kam vor einer Weile hier im Thread die Idee, hatten ja hier drüber gequatscht, wegen anschließen etc.^^ Ich mach nachher Bilder davon


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hätte da einen Auftrag für die Fernmodding-Crew.... 

Und zwar: Was würde es kosten die Damen und Herren der BDK zu modden, damit sie ihre geniale Idee wieder streichen....?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-fordert-not-aus-knopf-fuer-das-internet.html

Edit. evtl. könnt ihr mir ja mit dem Preis entgegenkommen...^^ Geht ja um die Gerechtigkeit...xD


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hab ich auch schon gelesen den Bullshit^^

Ein Ausknopf fürs Internet, das würde denen so passen


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jep... Genau das war auch mein Gedanken...

Daher hoffe und vertraue mal auf NobLorRos´s Fernmoddinggeschick...^^

(und auf einen niedrigen Preis)


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das geht aufs Haus


----------



## Fifadoc (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

internet abschalten?

pah, das tun wir doch schon lange. aber meist eher random, da wir ja kein direktes interesse dran haben.
grad erst neulich wurden mal alle Alice-Kunden aus Göttingen per Not-Aus abgeschaltet.

das BKA will lediglich hinter unser Geheimnis des Fernmoddings kommen. tssss.
Leute, macht euch Kampfbereit, sie werden unser Geheimnis NIEMALS entschlüsseln!


----------



## axel25 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

1. Eben
2. Wie will man das Internet abschalten, es gibt da auch noch SAT!


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du musst doch nur die Server abschalten, die unsere Anfragen bearbeiten. Komm grad nicht auf den Namen, aber jede Adresse hat doch eine IP, und diese Server, die das verwalten nimmt man einfach vom Netz.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du meinst die 5 Internet Groß Rechner ? Ja da könnte man was machen aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich weil der der für Deutschland zuständig ist auch noch für halb Europa mit zuständig ist.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne, gibt doch Serverfarmen in Dt., extra für Dt. Da ist doch vor ein paar Wochen mal einer ausgefallen und viele .de Adressen waren ncht mehr zu erreichen. Schaltet man einfach alle ab, die für .de zuständig sind, wäre das I-Net hier down.

Wozu braucht man da eigentlich noch einen Knopf? Geht doch auch so^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach die meinst du naja die sind Räumlich von einander getrennt. Einer ist in der nähe von München und einer ist oben im Norden in der nähe bei Flensburg. Den bei den anderen weiß ich nicht wo der ist. Aber rein darf dort eigentlich auch keiner ohne bewachung etc. Eigentlich ist das das man das I net komplet abschaltet nicht möglich selbst wenn man das Netz Lahm legt gibt es noch Satelit. Von daher ist das nur gerede. Und selbst wenn wir leben in Deutschland. Ein gesetz braucht im Durchschnitt 5 Jahre um durch zu kommen......

Und selbst die Alternden NoblorRos werden nichts ausrichten können...


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

...und dann könnt Ihr kein TS mehr machen und müsst richtig telefonieren oder euch gar gegenseitig besuchen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> oder euch gar gegenseitig besuchen.



 Haltet die Typen auf, SCHNELL oder NoblorRos steht auch bald vor deiner Tür.....


----------



## BeerIsGood (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man da eigentlich noch einen Knopf? Geht doch auch so^^


Mit Notfall-Knopf kommt man sich einfach noch viel mächtiger vor


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

HUCH....

Was geht denn hier ab....

Wie ??? Wir haben Homepage ???

AUWEIA 


*Weltherrschaft !!!!*​ 
Und Nobody Qualifiziert sich ausgiebig als NobLorRos Premium Mitglied ohne Glied.....*Schnippschnapp und ab....*


Da ich mich länger nicht beteiligt habe....hier etwas HUMOR....


Das wurde mir in der Frühstückspause vorgesetzt....

YouTube - Deutsche Handwerker

Gruß


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Och nöööööö Nobody lässt das mit der Premium Mitgliedschaft. Sonst werd ich noch so wie ihr es schon seid.... Und das will ich mir und meiner Freundin echt nicht antun.....


----------



## moe (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

jaja, bolek, denn kenn ich...


----------



## axel25 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wieso denn?
Hat wer was gegen Spinner auszusetzen?

Firmenberatung, wir brauchen einen Weg, Nobodys Firwall zu knacken!


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sehr geil, schön gelacht Wo der Mann recht hat, hat er aber recht^^

Ich hab eben auch noch ein nettes Video entdeckt
Wohlgemerkt von vor der Krise, nämlich 2004.
YouTube - Volker Pispers - Berufsgruppen die diese Welt nicht braucht

Edit: Grad ein noch besseres gefunden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=torfPZvrJKM&feature=related


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

He,he...

Der ist ja gut drauf....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mal ne Frage. Fährt einer zur Gamescom?


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nö^^

Wo ist eigentlich tobi? Irgendwie hab ich heute festgestellt, dass ich ihn schon ne Weile nicht mehr gelesen habe


----------



## kero81 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Im Urlaub...


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach so, na dann ist ja ok^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mmmmhhhhh....

Jetzt schreibe ich gestern endlich, nach fast drei Monaten, ein Update in mein Tagebuch und keiner hat es mitbekommen....


Ich fahre auch nicht zur Gamescom....

Und Tobi geht es gut....er hat mir ne Karte geschrieben......

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Er kann schreiben??? Mist, wir haben einen völlig Überqualifizierten eingestellt!
Und Rossi, dein Fail....Update habe ich natürlich mitbekommen....Wieso hast du kein Plexi genommen? *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Er kann schreiben??? Mist, wir haben einen völlig Überqualifizierten eingestellt!
> Und Rossi, dein Fail....Update habe ich natürlich mitbekommen....Wieso hast du kein Plexi genommen? *duckundwegrenn*




Vielleicht hat es auch seine Frau geschrieben....

Plexi hat mindestens 3mm.....das Material darf aber nicht mehr als 2mm haben....deshalb kein Plexi...

Außerdem mache ich sowieso nicht das was andere machen....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Beim Plexi den einen Millimeter wegfail... äh, ich meine, wegfeilen?


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



axel25 schrieb:


> Beim Plexi den einen Millimeter wegfail... äh, ich meine, wegfeilen?



genau so hätte ein echter noblorroser gearbeitet, er hätte sich einen massiven plexi block besorgt, so etwa 1m³ und dann hätte er das schleifpapier angesetzt, bis die gewünscht form übrig bleibt


----------



## Kaspar (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

nein er hätte einen block nenommen das ding dann auf 2mm runterschleifen und biegen 

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> genau so hätte ein echter noblorroser gearbeitet, er hätte sich einen massiven plexi block besorgt, so etwa 1m³ und dann hätte er das schleifpapier angesetzt, bis die gewünscht form übrig bleibt


 


Kaspar schrieb:


> nein er hätte einen block nenommen das ding dann auf 2mm runterschleifen und biegen
> 
> Gruß Kaspar


 

Hatte ich eigentlich auch vor, nur die Blöcke waren ausverkauft und mein Baumarkt hatte nicht genug Schleifpapier....

Deshalb die andere Lösung....

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hättest doch einen betsellen können mit versand via dhl der wäre dann so oft angeschrammt und irgendwo gegen gestoßen das er in der richtigen dicke und mit der perfekten biegung angekommen wäre 

gruß


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Kaspar schrieb:


> hättest doch einen betsellen können mit versand via dhl der wäre dann so oft angeschrammt und irgendwo gegen gestoßen das er in der richtigen dicke und mit der perfekten biegung angekommen wäre
> 
> gruß


 
Das hätte alleine nicht gereicht.....

Ich hätte den Block erst mit DHL zu Hermes schicken müssen, die schicken es dann zu DPD und dann erst zu mir .... dann wäre bestimmt genug abgesprungen/geschliffen....

Das Problem ist nur, die Lieferung wäre dann wahrscheinlich erst im Dez. 2013 bei mir angekommen....

So lange wollte ich dann doch nicht warten....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja, wieso denn nicht?
Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Rossi: für Kaltverformungen weiß ich 'ne Lösung.....
Wetten, ich kriege das Ding krumm?
So schön mit 'nem 60°-Winkel drin?


----------



## Kaspar (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ach alex wenn du wüsstest über welche umwege ich dein paket geschickt habe 

hier mal ein ausschnitt.
von mir via dhl zu rossi
von rossi mit hermes zu nobbi
von nobbi mit dpd zu goddi
von goddi mit gls zu kero
von kero mit dhl zu dir 

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Kaspar schrieb:


> ach alex wenn du wüsstest über welche umwege ich dein paket geschickt habe
> 
> hier mal ein ausschnitt.
> von mir via dhl zu rossi
> ...




....und wenn er in Rente geht, ist das Paket bei Ihm angekommen und er ändert seinen Screen Namen In Methusalem.......

Mfg


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Seit wann ist DHL so schnell?


----------



## axel25 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Seitdem wir dich als Postboten einsetzen .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



axel25 schrieb:


> Seitdem wir dich als Postboten einsetzen .




Dich können wir ja nicht nehmen....

Wir haben ja vergessen auf der Cebit Dein NETZTEIL zu Modden.....

Sonst würde die Lieferung wohl direkt ein ein Historisches Technik Museum gehen....

_**duckundschnellwegrenn**_

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Rossi, ich wette ich renn schneller als du . 

Und ich bin qualifiziert genug, um hier mitzuarbeiten (Unzuverlässig, schlampig und kippe bei dem Wort Kabelmanagement aus den Schuhen).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



axel25 schrieb:


> Und ich bin qualifiziert genug, um hier mitzuarbeiten (Unzuverlässig, schlampig und kippe bei dem Wort Kabelmanagement aus den Schuhen).


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was haltet ihr hier von?
ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Für 17€ kann man die nehmen, oder?


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von?
> ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!
> 
> Für 17€ kann man die nehmen, oder?



wenn du ne maus brauchst... bestimmt. 17€ ist jedenfalls kein vermögen ^^
ich würd bei dem preis aber auch keine wunder erwarten.


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hab sie jetzt bestellt^^
Besser als meine NoName 5€ Maus mit stolzen 3 Tasten ist sie sicher, besonders beim Zocken.
Da fehlten mir bisher schon immer extra Tasten, irgendwie...


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

also schlecher als meine coole 5€ microdoof maus wird sie nicht sein ^^

aber meine gute logitech wollte ich auch nicht dagegen tauschen. 
ich denke sie wird ihren zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen...

Die soll sogar recht gut sein...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juli 2010)

*Sicher?*

Hi!


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen...
> 
> Die soll sogar recht gut sein...
> 
> Mfg



Also ich würde mir _das_ Ding auf keinem Fall bestellen - da ist mir jeder Cent zu schade für.
Warum?
Seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bestellt man was, was nicht angeboten wird?


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der Zack ist schon beendet, deswegen kommt offenbar der Fehler.

Der Link hier wird dauerhaft sein
FIREGLIDER MOUSE BLACK - Maus - Laser: Amazon.de: Games

Im Zack gabs die halt für 16,99€.

Edit: Hier ist sie auch noch^^
http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzackArchive.html?itemId=4818


----------



## axel25 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ist das nicht eine PS2-Maus?


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

naja, wegen den drei euro die du gegnüber mf sparst. Nur weils ein Zack ist und du iwas sparst schaltet ddie vernunft iwie ab und man muss es kaufen. Lass es lieber (ok, sowieso zu spät) und überlege mal ohne schnäppchendran, was für ne maus du brauchen könntest. Es hätte nur was gebracht, wenn du noch was anderes dazugekauft hättest. Dann spart man die versandkosten.


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich wollte schon lange eine Zockermaus mit vielen Tasten, hohem dpi etc. haben. Gestern hab ich das Angebot gesehen und mich gefreut. Hey, endlich eine Maus, die meine Kriterien erfüllt, also gut ist und nicht mehr als 25€ kostet.
Mehr ist mir die Peripherie nämlich nicht wert.


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

k, aber schau mal was es heute bei zack zack gibt^^
fahrrad modding:
ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 Das kauft sich Nyso jetzt und bastelt den an seinen Labmo HAF! Hahahahahaha...


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Klar, an nen Lüfter
Schon hab ich sogar Motorensound

Hab grad was nettes sarkastisches entdeckt
Hirn-Arm-Funktion, Krankheitsbild


----------



## moe (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso: eigentlich isses nicht so gut einfach so ne maus zu kaufen. die sollte man schon mal in der hand gehabt haben, um zu sehen, ob sie einem auch liegt, vor allem wenn man damit auch zocken will.
aber wenn du jetzt nicht gerade unverhältnismäßig große oder kleine hände hast, sollte das schon gehen.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ansonsten passt er eben seine Hand an die Maus an....


----------



## kero81 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Wichtig​*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ie-abstimmungen-zum-noblorros-pcgh-pc-23.html


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Maus da
<--- Glücklich und zufrieden


----------



## Danger23 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Genau, er kann ja den überflüssigen Teil der Hand der im Weg ist wegdremeln. Das ist dann mal eine ganz neue Art zu modden.


----------



## kero81 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Fernmoddingknopf enthüllt!​*
Ich weiß, ich sollte es nicht zeigen, aber die Welt hat ein anrecht drauf unseren Fernmoddingknopf zu sehen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...07-2010-neues-aus-dem-elefantengehege-40.html​


----------



## moe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

bestellt einer von euch demnächst in irgendeinem hardware shop was? ich bräuchte dringend n mauspad, aber nur deswegen lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> *Fernmoddingknopf enthüllt!​*
> 
> Ich weiß, ich sollte es nicht zeigen, aber die Welt hat ein anrecht drauf unseren Fernmoddingknopf zu sehen.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...07-2010-neues-aus-dem-elefantengehege-40.html​




Und ich hab mit meinen Fernunterstützungsknopf asistiert und habe den Link ,,angepasst" muhahahaha


----------



## Celina'sPapa (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

_*Dieser Aufruf richtet sich an alle Noblorros'ler*_



_*Jolo hat vor geraumer Zeit einen Spendenmod begonnen*__*.

Leider ist die verbaute GTX295 nun leider nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Deshalb haben wir (vorerst godtake und ich) beschlossen, uns am Sponsoring einer *__*EVGA GTX 480 zu beteiligen.*_

_*Ich bitte hiermit ALLE*_ _*Mitglieder (je nach finanzieller Lage und Möglichkeit) hier einen verbindlichen Betrag zu nennen, den sie bereit sind zum Kaufpreis *__*beizusteuern.

Dieses Projekt darf nicht aufgrund einer fehlenden Grafikkarte sterben.

Danke an ALLE!!!
*_​


----------



## godtake (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dabei!


----------



## Kaspar (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

dabei ich sage mal 20 euro anfang der woche.
so ein projekt muss man einfach unterstützen ! 

lg


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich bin mit 15€ dabei. 
Mehr habe ich momentan leider nicht zur verfügung.


----------



## axel25 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

bei wieviel seid ihr momentan?
Überleg nämlich noch wegen der Summe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hiho

Ich hab leider nichts übrig da sich unvorhersehbare Kosten bei mir aufgetan haben was nicht schön ist sonst hätte ich gerne was gegeben für das Projekt. 

Aber vieleicht kann ich doch etwas geben. Ich abe hier Mail Adressen von mehreren Herrstellern von PC Hardware. Das währe zb Asus oder Saphir selbst eine Evga us mail habe ich hier. Und nein das sind nicht die die auf den Internet seiten stehen das sind Mail Adressen von Marketing abteilungsleitern etc. Soll ich da mal ran hören ? Allerdings kann ich nicht versprechen das es eine 480 wird. Wenn es etwas wird.

Und kero jetzt ändere mal den Link und setze den richtigen ein...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Erstmal Danke an alle die bereit sind etwas beizusteuern.

@axel:

Jeder gibt nach seinen Möglichkeiten. Sagen wir es mal so: Es fehlen noch mehr als 300€ 

@nobody:

Es muss quasi eine 480er sein, da Jochen einen auf 20 Stück limitierten Wasserkühler beisteuert, der weit über 100€ kostet.


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, also wenn werd ich nicht viel geben. Der Verdienst eines Arbeitstages, und das ist echt nicht viel. 14€, 2,8€ Stundenlohn


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Daaaaas macht die sache schwieriger....
Muss es dann eine EVGA sein ? Und muss es eine 480 Sein gänge nicht auch eine 470 ? da die ja ähnlich aufgebaut ist ?

Die sache ist die währe es egal gewessen hätte ich bei Asus einiges erreichen können da ich dort mitlerweile einige kenne. Und die meisten anderen haben ATI.

Also bleiben nicht mehr viele. Ich könnte so nur noch im Evga HQ in Amiland Anfragen und noch bei NV direkt. Zotak währe etwas schwierig da ich die Adresse nicht mehr finde.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

14€ sind besser als nix und bringen uns dem Ziel ein Stückchen näher.

Danke 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Daaaaas macht die sache schwieriger....
> Muss es dann eine EVGA sein ? Und muss es eine 480 Sein gänge nicht auch eine 470 ? da die ja ähnlich aufgebaut ist ?
> 
> Die sache ist die währe es egal gewessen hätte ich bei Asus einiges  erreichen können da ich dort mitlerweile einige kenne. Und die meisten  anderen haben ATI.
> ...



Solange du irgendeine 480er umsonst oder vergünstigt bekommen könntest, wäre das eine Riesenhilfe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ok ich versuche mal ein paar striben zu ziehen. Mal sehen was zurück kommt.
Das wird aber erst am Montag da Morgen eh keiner dort ist.


ABER damit wir uns richtig verstehen Nobody-inc hilft nur dieses eine Mal für den guten Zweck den NobLorRos danach müsst ihr euch wieder selber über der Straße helfen um die abgenutzten Tigerzähne ersetzen zu lassen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Nobody
Der Grund ist das es unbedingt eine GTX480 sein muss ist vermutlich das Jochen eine Special edition vom GTX480 WaKühler im Programm hat.
Und eine GTX470 würde sich sowieso nicht lohnen.
Die GTX295 ist ja schon ordentlich schnell.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das mit dem Wakü Kühler hab ich begriffen das das nen besonderer ist. (bingt der wirklich soviele ° weniger oder warum ist der so besonders limitiert ?)

Eine 470 hätte schon einer 295 Vorteile da sie nicht unbedingt langsammer ist,weniger Strom aufnimmt, DX 11 hat, un µRuckler sind da auch nicht. 

Es sit eben blöd weil ich nicht auf ein ausweich Produkt lenken kann. Und eine 480 is kein Papenstill.


----------



## Kaspar (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

tja es geht ja auch nicht um kinder mit husten sondern um krebskranke kinder !

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und kero jetzt ändere mal den Link und setze den richtigen ein...


Was willst du von mir?


----------



## axel25 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@die Organisatoren (was für ein Wort):

Bekomme erst in ca. ner Woche mein Konto, reicht das dann noch?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Was willst du von mir?



Auf der vorherigen Seite von diesen Tread willst du mittels Link zu deinen Tagebuch den fernmodding Knopf zeigen. Jo und der Link fürt auf seite 40 in deinen TB. Aber der besagte Knopf ist auf Seite 41. Also entweder will hier jemand Werbung für sein Tagebuch machen oder Da ist was gewaltig schief gelaufen 



> tja es geht ja auch nicht um kinder mit husten sondern um krebskranke kinder !



Und was willst du uns damit mitteilen ? Ich denke das ist jeden bewusst.


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nö, mir wars nicht bewusst, da ich das TB nicht kenne.

Und da ich mir eben eine EVGA GTX 460 SC 1024MB gekauft habe, hab ich jetzt ein verdammt schlechtes Gewissen

Aber ich hab mir schon was überlegt, um Geld für euch zu organisieren und mein Gewissen zu beruhigen

Die Graka kam 230€, und meine alte 275 soll noch mindestens ebenso viel bei ebay bringen
Clever tauschen quasi^^
Nun werd ich einfach 10% des Verkaufserlöses spenden und alles ist gut^^


----------



## godtake (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hellou -

Nur mal um das ganze nochmal zusammen zu fassen: Jeder darf gerne geben was er möchte . Und niemand muss ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn er nüx über hat - aber schön wärs natürlich. 

Papi und ich organisieren die Details - wohin das Geld kommen kann usw. und dann kann sich jeder nach seinem Gusto beteiligen - ich denke (und Papi auch ... so weit ihm das möglich ist...) dass es so ein Projekt einfach Wert ist .

Grüßle, godi


*FETTES EDIT:*

Nach etwa 351 Arbeitsstunden, Wochen ohne Schlaf und einer bis aufs Blut vergrätzten Freundin darf ich euch voller Stolz den Erste(grob)Entwurf zur Noblorros Webseite präsentieren.

...*räusper*...

...*spoiler auf*...



Spoiler



- für größere Ansicht Vorschaubild klicksörn -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hey Godi.....

Das sieht schon mal gar nicht schlecht aus...

Allerdings fände ich es schöner, wenn das Raumschiff ganz zu sehen wäre....

*Zum Spendenmod....*

Im moment kann ich leider nichts dazu geben....

Leider muss es ja eine Geforce Karte sein....
Ich hätte sonst Kontakte zu Sapphire....die haben aber nur ATI.....
Da hätte man vielleicht etwas regeln können....

Wie weit ist der Mod eigentlich überhaupt ??? Das letzte Update ist ja ewig her......

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@godi

sieht saugut aus 

@Rossi

Selbst ein noch so kleiner Betrag (10 oder 20€) ist eine grosse Hilfe. Wenn es bei dir momentan allerdings schlecht geht, ist das völlig in Ordnung. Der Wille zählt.


----------



## Schelmiii (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich bin mal mit 20€ dabei.
Kann mir jemand mal das Projekt näher erläutern, bzw gibts schon nen eigenen Thread?


----------



## Celina'sPapa (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bitteschön 

*WaKü Rechner für Spendenaktion*

Es geht im Prinzip um eine Mod, die, nach Fertigstellung versteigert wird und deren Erlös dann der Kinderkrebsforschung gespendet wird.


----------



## Schelmiii (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ok, die versprochenen 20€ sind da natürlich super angelegt.


----------



## BeerIsGood (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mir gefällt der Entwurf für die Seite gut


----------



## Kaspar (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Godi Super Geil !

@ Schelmii schön das du auch was gibst !

Und wer hat die neue PCGH Ausgabe ferngemoddet ?
Lest euch mal die Tabelle vom Maiboard Test in Ruhe Durch.
Die Unterstützen Nämlich alle nur Crossfrire ja Crossfrire eventuell ist das was neues für die hd6000er serie oder es ist nen verschreiber der sich durch eine komplette Tabelle zieht  kommt da von wenn man immer nur einfügt und nicht neu schreibt 

Gruß


----------



## Jolo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hier mal ein *FETTES DANKESCHÖN* von mir an alle die sich an der 480er beteiligen. Sollte das wirklich klappen kommt dieser Kühler drauf!

Und wenn dadurch der Mod gerettet wird passieren noch andere Dinge die ich gerade ausgrüble, mehr dazu dann hier und/oder im Spenden-Fred!

DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!!


----------



## Kaspar (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Geiler Kühler und Jolo bei so einer Aktion Bzw. bei dem Ziel wo die Spenden hin gehen kann man nur Ja sagen weil kinderkrebsforschung ist was super tolles und wichtiges!

lg


----------



## Schelmiii (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das Grafikkartenquartett is ja mal obergeil in der neuen PCGH Ausgabe^^

Wieviel Geld fehlt noch für die 480?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So läsiche 300 € wenn ich das alles so zusammenzähle.


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@godtake:
sieht klasse aus 

Bei der Spendenaktion bin ich mit € 50,- dabei.

lg


----------



## Kaspar (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

naja das ist doch super naja ich gebe ja auch was kann aber erst nächste woche


----------



## Jolo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auch übernächste Woche ist vollkommen in Ordnung! 
Da jetzt eh noch andere Dinge angedacht sind welche ja auch eine gewisse Zeit dauern werden eilt es nicht allzu sehr. 

MArtma weiß noch gar nix von seinem Glück! 

*NOCHMALS VIELEN VIELEN DANK!*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann melde ich auch mal eine Spende über 100€ an!

Damit wären wir bei ca. 225€, womit wir schon fast die Hälfte zusammen hätten


----------



## kero81 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Von mir gibts  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am 15. August. Macht somit 275€.


----------



## h_tobi (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Wie schon besprochen, beteilige ich mich auch mit 20 Euro an der Sache.*


----------



## godtake (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nu ja, da godi legt auch noch 75€ + mit rein.


----------



## nyso (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja, ich warte noch auf eine Versandbestätigung etc. für die 460.

Hab ja extra per Nachnahme bestellt, damit die mein Geld erst haben, wenn ich die Karte habe. Nachnahmekunden werden ja immer bevorzugt behandelt, weil der Shop das Geld wirklich nur gegen Ware bekommt.....

War wohl auch ganz clever, denn inzwischen ist die Karte schon nicht mehr lieferbar.
Abwarten und Tee trinken denk ich mal.

Aber wenn ich die 460 bekomme gehen wie gesagt 10% des Verkaufswertes der 275 an das Projekt.


----------



## Schelmiii (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gut, dann hätten wir ja schon mal so grob gerechnet 370€, fehlen noch weniger als 100€ wenn ich das richtig sehe. Das sollte zu schaffen sein, zumal wir jetzt schon innerhalb von weniger als 2 Tagen 370€ zusammen bekommen haben.


----------



## kero81 (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na den Rest werden wir auch noch zusammen bekommen.
*Neues aus Keros Feder*

NobLorRos by Kero81




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## axel25 (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Äh, als Schriftzug nicht erkennbar .


----------



## nyso (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich habe lange gegrübelt und kam zu dem Schluss, dass das wohl "Noblorros" bedeuten soll.

Allerdings stellt sich da die Frage: "Was wollte uns der "Autor" damit sagen?"


----------



## Malkav85 (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sieht aus wie Hip Hop Tetris


----------



## Fifadoc (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

also einen teil der buchstaben kann ich erahnen. wenn auch nicht alle.


----------



## kero81 (1. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Hip Hop Tetris


 Hehe, das ist ja Geil, Hip-Hop Tetris. 

Jahaha, das soll NobLorRos heissen. Wildstyle ist halt schwer zu lesen.

@Nyso
Einfach nur so, mir war grad danach das mal zu Posten.


----------



## Tgt79 (2. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ausnamsweise mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage: hat einer ne Ahnung, welche Grafikkarte so in ungefähr einer MX4000 entspricht?`


----------



## Danger23 (2. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mit viel Fantasie kann man es sogar lesen   Eine ernstgemeinte Frage *hilfe* wo find ich hier den Ausgang  Aber von der Leistung entspricht es ca. einer Radeon 9200SE. Sonst gibt es nix vergleichbar schlechtes. Sogar die FX5200 ist stärker.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jaaa klasse den Schriftzug könnt ihr auf euren Flagen an euren Traumschiff machen  Dann haut wenigstens nicht jeder ab der es kommen sieht. Warum ? Er muss es erst enziffern 

Aber sonst sieht es gut aus. Allerdings solltet ihr euch mal eine Farbe überlegen Die ihr immer für solche storys dann verwendet so Rosa oder so  

Damit man euch bald mit der Farbe asoziert so wegen Coorperatet design gelle 

Aos gaaaanz wichtig, Ich habe Emails an Folgende Firmen abgeschickt; Nvidia, Asus (hat auch 480er),Zotac, Evga, PNY,Gainwand.

Mal sehen wenn was wo kommt.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So, seit ich bei NLR bin gehts bei mir nur noch gegen die Wand
Hier der Beweis!!!

_So, der Ärger geht weiter

Heute morgen wollte ich kurz den Rechner starten um vor der Arbeit schnell ins Forum zu gucken und Technobase.fm anzumachen._ _

Tja, beim Windowsboot plötzlich ein Klacken aus einer der beiden HDDs und Windows gefreezt._ _

WTF?!?_ _

Reset, Bios, Systemplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt_ _

Dann nen bissl rumgedocktert, andere Stromkabel und Satakabel probiert, plötzlich ging es wieder_ _
Dadurch kam ich 10 Minuten zu spät auf Arbeit, aber das schaff ich eh fast jeden morgen

Soweit so gut._ _

Eben guck ich in mein Emailpostfach in der Hoffnung auf eine Versandbestätigung der GTX 460._ _

War auch ne Mail vom Verkäufer da, freu mich schon, klick drauf, Sehr geehrter Herr......,_ _
leider kam es am Wochenende zu Bestellüberschneidungen und die GTX 460 ist erst nächste Woche wieder lieferbar........

Toll, darf ich also noch eine Woche warten......_ _

Dann hab ich mir heute G30 für die Wakü gekauft, weil ich mir das orange jetzt selbst mixen will, aber G48 ist ja blau, also ungeeignet für oranges Wasser_ _

Also bei ATU 10€ gelassen, eben die Pulle geöffnet. Und was strahlt mir da entgegen? Kein leichtes Rot, nein, das wär zu schön gewesen. Ein furchtbares PINK!!! Schöne *******......_ _

Naja, und dann kam heute Wusitta in rot und gelb. Das rot ist klasse, das gelb ist fürn Arsch._ _
Das ist auf Basis von Beta-Carotin und hat sich sogar an der Glasflasche abgelagert
Das kipp ich sicher nicht in die Wakü

Naja, eben noch bei der Apotheke gewesen, orange Lebensmittelfarbe bestellt. Leider nur als Pulver, mal gucken....._ _

Trotzdem hab ich mir heut nen bisschen was vorgenommen^^_ _
Das Update von Tobi hat mich gestern angestachelt, da muss ich auch mal wieder was bringen 1,5mm Alu zur Befestigung des Radis gekauft, den will ich heute nämlich endlich sicher verbauen und die Aquaero auch^^

Wünscht mir Glück_ __


----------



## feldspat (3. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wo kommt denn der ganze NobLoRos Staff eigentlich her?

Nobbi kommt aus Niederbayern.
Ich auch.
Nobbi woher kommst denn genau?

Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, ein 7 Jahre altes Chieftec Gehäuse optisch aufzupeppen...

Das wäre mein erster richtiger Mod und ich würde ja dann nicht viel kaputt machen...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bevor wir uns wieder dem Tagwerk midmen, möchte ich nochmals auf den Spendenaufruf aufmerksam machen. 

Der scheint hier langsam in Vergessenheit zu geraten. 
Gerade mal eine Handvoll Noblorros'ler haben sich gemeldet  Ich dachte immer wir wären weit über 20?


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

dein link führt wieder hierher, und ich kann leider kein geld locker machen bin letzte woche umgezogen ich hab echt null über nichma 5 eur die ich spenden könnte sorry


----------



## Kaspar (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ja wiegesagt ich mach am freitag nen 20er locker wenn noch was aus meinem v-thread weg geht werde ich noch mehr geben.

denn ??? geben ist seliger denn nehmen !

Verstanden ?

Nein ?

Naja Egal !

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Nobbi bitte beteilige dich mal an der diskussion wegen dem hdd mount...*


----------



## Fifadoc (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hat er doch ^^
er findet lackieren ok...
(was anderes hätte mich überrascht )


----------



## Schelmiii (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Kaspar schrieb:


> wenn noch was aus meinem v-thread weg geht werde ich noch mehr geben.



Gut, wenn dass so ist, werd ich dir da mal ein paar Sachen abkaufen. Wie ich sehe hast du den Preis der Pumpe reduziert. Kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob sich die Standard Version der Aquastream XT merklich von der Ultra unterscheidet? Es sei gesagt, dass eine ordenltihc eLüftersteuerung bei mir reinkommt (vllt die Aquaero). Falls die standard reicht, nehm ich die. Das Geld fließt ja dan teilweise in den Spendenmod mitrein. Rest im V Thread.


----------



## godtake (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



feldspat schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn der ganze NobLoRos Staff eigentlich her?
> 
> Nobbi kommt aus Niederbayern.
> Ich auch.
> ...




Heyho Feldspat, 

der NLR- Stuff setzt sich aus halb Deutschland zusammen .
7 Jahre altes Chieftec? Hört sich perfekt an! Gugg dich bei Keros Elefantem um, da sieht man wunderbar dass man kein TJ07 oder LL2010 braucht um einen genialen Mod zu bauen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne kleine Zwischenmeldung von mir; 1. Meine AntiFernmodding Firewall hatte einen kleinen aussetzer wie einige schon bemerkt haben durften. So hat Rosentauscher sich einen Lüfterkanal der Lüftersteuerung unter den Nagel gerissen.  Aber kein Problem die schwachstelle wurde durch ein wenig einsatz von Klebeband behoben.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun zu dem wichtigen; ich habe bereits 3 Antworten erhalten und zwei waren leider negativ..... schade aber nun ja. 
Von einer Stelle gab es etwas interesse da muss ich noch etwas verhandeln.
Von den beiden wo ich am meisten erhoffe also Evga und Asus hab ich noch leider noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## godtake (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Heyho Folks, 
ich hatte Caseking für Jolo angehauen - die haben aber leider abgesagt. (hatte um Preisnachlass gebeten).


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Is ja eigentlich kein Wunder...
Jolo=A-C-Shop
Caseking=Anderer WaKü Shop


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi - ich bin auch wieder da.


Wenn's nicht zu sehr drängt: zum 20. kann ich auch noch 'ne paar Euros locker machen.
Sofern mein MB nicht endgültig die Grätsche macht....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wo wir gerade bei Zeit sind; Nobody braucht auch noch etwas zeit. Einer hat abgesagt aber eine evtl 2. Zusage hätte ich. aber Fest ist leider noch nichts. Da noch wie was weshalb wieviel etc beredet werden muss.


----------



## godtake (6. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nummer 1: Nobody: Dafür dass Du ja soooo Anti-Noblorros bist find ich dein Engagement einfach super . Magst Du auch einen Avatar?

Nummer 2: Anlässlich unseres aktuellen Projektes "Wir kaufen Jolo eine neue Grafikkarte auf dass er besser Bad Company 2 spielen kann"  habe ich mir mal wieder neue Profilbilder ausgedacht. 
Natürlich exclusiv und nur für Jolo- Supporter - dafür diesmal nicht an eine Noblorros- Mitgliedschaft gebunden. Wer also möchte und Jolo etwas Gutes getan hat kann mich mit Logo-Wunsch anschreiben. 

Grüßle, so long, da Godi. 

Link zum ProfilpicAlbum:  Hier entlang die Herrschaften


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



> Nobody: Dafür dass Du ja soooo Anti-Noblorros bist find ich dein Engagement einfach super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun Krebs ist etwas wogegen man etwas tun muss wie ich finde und da kann man auch mal mit NoblorRos zusammenarbeiten auch wenn man gegen die auch was machen muss. Aber das ist nicht ganz so wichtig denn die sind nicht mal annähernd so gefährlich.

Nen AVATAR ? hab ich doch das ist das bildchen da links  Aber wenn du was feines draus machen kannst warum nicht  Wenn er mir gefällt nehm ich ihn sogar 

So leider hab ich ne blöde mail von Nvdia bekommen die nö gesagt haben das Marketing Budget währe weg und dann kammen noch das übliche dazu mit leit tun etc naja egal so 5 Mails stehen noch aus die wurden aner teilweise zu den entscheidenten leuten Weitergleidet. So 4 Absagen hab ich bereits bekommen und die Päckchen mit Tickenden Inhalt wurden schon verschickt
Und bei 2 en bin ich noch am Verhandeln. Was sich manchmal etwas schwierig getaltet wenn ich nur schreiben kann wenn die schon Feierabend haben und die immer schreiben wenn ich Arbeiten muss....

Aso eine Frage noch werden die Banner von den Veröfentlicht oder sieht man das irgendwie wer etwas an HW gegeben hat ? Das müsste ich so bis Sonntag abend wissen.


----------



## godtake (6. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich denke dass Jolo ebenso den Forenregeln unterliegt wie alle anderen hier inzwischen ja auch, das heißt keine Banner, sondern eher ein Dankeschön- Link im TB.

@Profilbild: Wenn du mir das Bild oder einen Link zukommen lässt, an dem ich die Originalgrafik dazu (oder zumindest das Ding in größer finde) dann kann ich da auf jeden Fall was draus machen .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also das ist etwas blöd evt müsste man da um ne Ausnahme bitten oder was anderes machen ka nen Link wird denen nicht so ganz zu reichen. 

Ich muss mir wohl da was einfallen lassen. 

Der Rechner wird ja in Ebay versteigert oder ? vlt währe da ein Afkleber oder so drin. Aber ohne Banner ist wieder etwas schwieriger. Na mal sehen...

Aso Gdtake du hättest von Nobody-inc eine PN erhalten. 

Tante edite sagt das man das jetzt auch sieht. Nobody hat sich entschieden das Bild eine Weile zu lassen um den guten zweck vlt noch etwas voran zu treiben


----------



## ole88 (7. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

kann wer mal das wetter bei mir modden ich hätt gern wieder 30 grad und sonne, danke


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So Jungs, das Plexi von Fifa und Godtake ist angekommen. Lag schon zwei, drei Tage im Briefkasten. Hätt ich sollen mal rein gucken.  Ich werde dann nächste Woche mit dem Mount beginnen und die Fails posten.


----------



## Fifadoc (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

meins kann da noch nicht so lange gelegen haben, habs ja erst donnerstag abgeschickt. ^^
is aber super, dass es angekommen ist. bei der post hab ich da zuletzt ja ganz andere erfahrungen -.-


----------



## moe (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

eieiei, kaum ist man mal 10 tage im urlaub, haut ihr hier richtig rein!

@godi: die hp schaut echt gut aus. jetzt kannst du dir ruhig auch ein bisschen zeit für deine freundin nehmen.


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus diesen "Resten" wird dann wohl hoffentlich bald unser HDD-Mount...

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man schön, das Godi der Bär, sein Plexiglas nicht sägt, sondern abbeißt!  Chuck Norris sollte sich warm anziehen...


----------



## godtake (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Aus diesen "Resten" wird dann wohl hoffentlich bald unser HDD-Mount...
> 
> Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man schön, das Godi der Bär, sein Plexiglas nicht sägt, sondern abbeißt!  Chuck Norris sollte sich warm anziehen...



oder aber: "warum sollte man keine No-Name Dremel scheiben kaufen..." (oder sich "Original-Dremel-Scheiben" zuschicken lassen die dann definitiv keine sind...Ehrlichkeit ftw...


----------



## h_tobi (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Man achte auf die braunen Spuren, wer weiß, wo das Plexi her kommt.


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wenn ich den erwische der die ICQ_Server ferngemoddet hat, der kann was erleben ...


----------



## nyso (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich mag ICQ halt nicht

*knopfgleichnochmaldrück*


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach, Matthias hilfste und mich lässte beim selben Thema "zappeln" (kein Geld mehr auffm Handy ).


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ach, Matthias hilfste und mich lässte beim selben Thema "zappeln" (kein Geld mehr auffm Handy ).



was hab ich jetzt schon wieder verbrochen 
am besten lässte den 5€ gutschein von Amazon auf ne Prepaid karte wandern 
*duck und weg*
und nyso *auf die finger hau* (mehr kann ich nicht tun )

hoffe das ihr nichts bei mir fernmodded


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Doch , moddet mal sein Handy .


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich mag ICQ halt nicht
> 
> *knopfgleichnochmaldrück*


Ich auch nicht.....
*knopfnochmaldrückundmitSekundenkleberfestkleb*


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Doch , moddet mal sein Handy .



das alte...
oder schon das neue in der produktion 

und wehe...
das meine einzige Verbindung..zu...Sh..
..
äh...zur Außenwelt


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.....
> *knopfnochmaldrückundmitSekundenkleberfestkleb*


*Knopffreidremel* 

@KlawWarYoshi, najaa soweit weg ists nun auch nicht, aber trotzdem Roaming, ne .


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

jaja... wie ich diese holländer hasse xD
einfach mehr abbuchen als ich eig. ausgeben wollte..


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Beinahe eine Art "Hassliebe" ...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Beinahe eine Art "Hassliebe" ...



hab ich Holländer oder Holländerinnen geschrieben?


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Man(n) achte auf die Feinheiten .


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Man(n) achte auf die Feinheiten .



genau...
wehe das liest mal einer..
zum Glück sind wir in der Rumpelkammer 

obwohl man auch hier öfter Frauen trifft ...


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Argh...
Naja soviel wars ja nochnicht  (bei mri zumindest, du redest dich eher um Kopf und Kragen ).


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Argh...
> Naja soviel wars ja nochnicht  (bei mri zumindest, du redest dich eher um Kopf und Kragen ).



was wohl deine dazu sagen würde... 
naja noch hast du sie ja noch nicht soweit 
schwitzt du schon? 

dann kommt jetzt der nächste Schock


Spoiler



doch nicht 



aber da wir ja jetzt hier soviel schreiben
modden die auch noch da was kaputt 

EDIT: dein netbook haben sie ja schon erwischt


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wir machen lieber über Skype wieter . Sonst wird wirklich noch was anderes ferngemoddet ...
Und dann rollen Köpfe ......


----------



## Milkyway (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ähm, ja, wenn euer ICQ zickt, sollte das hier nicht der ersatz sein..


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nfsgame schrieb:


> *Knopffreidremel*


*knofwiederfestklebundmitLokfestfahr*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Habt ihr den DHL-Wagen ferngemoddet oder warum ist mein PC noch nicht da?


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Der Fluch des gelben Plexis*
​
Oh Neeeeeein!!!!
Ich hab schon gefailt, bevor ich die Stichsäge überhaupt in der Hand hatte. Ich hab mich wohl beim Ausmessen vertan und Fifa angegeben das ich 60x108mm bräuchte. Es müssen aber 70x108mm sein. Hab ihn jetzt gefragt ob er mir den fehlenden Zentimeter noch schickt. 

Argh...Fprum...Jaja ich nehm schon die Luke...Klonk...


----------



## Tgt79 (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Jevener_Pilsner: DHL brauchen wir nicht fernmodden, das erledigen die selber (siehe weiter vorne)


----------



## godtake (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jawollja Kero, so muss dat sein°


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wir??? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## h_tobi (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, so kann man Fails auch vorbeugen,.....


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Äääähm ja, ich hab jetzt nochmal meine Pn´s durchgeschaut und musste feststellen das ich sogar nur 50x85mm bestellt habe.  Was ist denn da wohl in meinem Kopf vorgegangen???
Wahrscheinlich war Godi wieder am Singen und ich konnte mich ned konzentrieren...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Äääähm ja, ich hab jetzt nochmal meine Pn´s durchgeschaut und musste feststellen das ich sogar nur 50x85mm bestellt habe.  Was ist denn da wohl in meinem Kopf vorgegangen???
> Wahrscheinlich war Godi wieder am Singen und ich konnte mich ned konzentrieren...




Nein, Rache ist süß sagt man doch so und viele liebe Grüße von Nobody-ink die es wieder einmal geschaft hat


----------



## mapLayer (9. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Warum kann ich nicht mehr voten??
Ich bin auf jedenfall für  "Alle Neonfarben mit schwarz-rot-Perleffekt und Glitzersteinen "

NobLorRos find ich geil 
Immer Lustig euer Zeug zu lesen


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Kero naja dann hast du ja sogar glück das fifa so spendabel war 

@ MapLayer du kannst nicht mehr voten da die abstimmung schon ne weile zu ende ist




Tgt79 schrieb:


> @ Jevener_Pilsner: DHL brauchen wir nicht fernmodden, das erledigen die selber (siehe weiter vorne)



und Tgt habe ich was verpasst seit wann bist du wir ?


Gruß Kaspar


----------



## moe (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

bestellt einer von euch demnächst in irgend nem hw-shop? ich bräuchte noch ein mousepad, aber nur deswegen lohnt sich das bestellen nicht.


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

geh doch zu saturn oder dem hardware dealer deines vertrauens.

lg


----------



## godtake (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ladies and Gentleman, 

es ist mir ein vergnügliches Vergnügen und eine geradezu erfreuende Freude euch, geschätzte Noblorros- Genossen, mitteilen zu dürfen, dass unser Konklumerat aus verschiedensten Firmen (ich nenne hier nur ganz kurz 2BuchstabenNetzteilfirma, XüberhauptnichtleiseFirma, DieGelben, dieRosaroten uvm...) nun Zuwachs bekommen hat.

Durch mehrere geschickte telefonische 24h- rundumdie Uhr Angriffe auf Kollege Jolo konnte er zuletzt in einem Zustand vollkommener geistiger Zerrüttung (Klaus, wir müssen da noch mal reden - denn eigentlich hast du doch an Jolos Allgemeinverfassung gar nichts geändert??) dazu bewegt werden sein "X" in eine Granittafel zu ritzen in den Kero momentan einen entsprechenden vertraglichen Knebelvertrag ritzt (mit dem rechten vorderen Schneidezahn) - den Jolo niemals zu Gesicht bekommen wird.

Langes Geschwafel kurzer Sinn: Neben Klutten haben wir nun einen weiteren, ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeiter im Verein der uns sein Vermögen, seine Organe und natürlich Rat und Tat in allen Wasserkühlungsfragen zur Verfügung stellt:

Für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben: Jolo....

Be Welcome, auf eine für meine Seite zufriedenstellende Zusammenarbeit , godi

PS: Und natürlich benötigt so jemand ein standesgemäßes Profilbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

na das freut mich noch einer aber weiß >Jolo denn davon ? Klutten weiß ja noch nichts davon ? oder doch ? *FPRUM*

Gruß


----------



## godtake (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der weiß es ausnahmsweise mal hihi....


----------



## Jolo (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie auch gerade godtake geschrieben (ok, der Wortlaut war etwas anders....):


*HAHAHAHA!!! Jetzt herrscht hier Sucht und Unordnung!!! Weltherrschaft, ich komme!*


...sich umschaut und mit Freuden feststellt: Hier herrscht ja schon das Chaos... 

..in diesem Sinne: Merci und auf eine (für godtake) zufriedenstellende Zusammenarbeit!

<- man beachten das köni-kaiser-Siegel links... *freu!

Edit: Klaus hat noch gar nicht seine Aufwartung heute gemacht...?!


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Jolo schrieb:


> *HAHAHAHA!!! Jetzt herrscht hier Sucht und Unordnung!!! Weltherrschaft, ich komme!*



Lol ist rauchen und Kaffee trinken jetzt pflicht ?


----------



## godtake (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



			
				Kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> Lol ist rauchen und Kaffee trinken jetzt pflicht ?



Äh...ja? *Ja!*


----------



## Fifadoc (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

welcome... du wirst es bereuen ^^

ps: die welle im hintergrund kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## godtake (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kein Wunder Fifa: Auch Godi kann nicht alles selber machen *g*

The Great Wave off Kanagawa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

achso und ich dachte schon du hast extra nen foto von DEINEM auto gemacht und auf meinen avatar gebracht 

nenene du entäuchst mir janz jewaltisch!

_____


Ne spaß und ist doch egal hauptsache sieht jut aus !

Gruß


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ Nobody
Hast du schon wasneuges wegen der GTX480 gehört???

Ausserdem hat NobLorRos mal wieder bei mir zugeschlagen  
Es sind mir innerhalb eines halben Jahres vier! MSI 790FX-GD70 abgeraucht. 
Ich werde echt vom Pech verfolgt


----------



## godtake (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hrhr...du sollst ja dein Board auch nicht aufs Lagerfeuer legen....klar - der Rauch ist super. Aber halt immer nur einmal pro Board machbar.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich arbeite noch dran. Einer ist leider abgesprungen nachdem er fast schon zugesagt hatte. Und an die die noch nicht geantwortet haben werden heute noch einmal nette kleine erinnerungsmails geschrieben. (Ich dachte auch an einen exe. Anhang der aller 2 sek ein Fenster aufruft....) Jedenfalls rede ich gerade mit einer Person/Firma wo es klappen könnte. Aber so richtig einig sind wir uns noch nicht da denen die entgegengebrachte Aufmerksamkeit zu gering erscheint wenn sie mitmachen aber nur ein kleinen Text bekommen.

Aber untern Strich sieht es so aus das 3 Antworten noch ausstehen, 1. Verhandlung läuft und der rest alles absagen sind. Also um mal meine Meinung zu sagen, ich wag es langsam zu bezweifeln das ich da was bewegen kann. Komisch wenn die was wollen sind die mit ihren Mails immer ganz schnell. Aber wenn man was von ihnen will fült sich mal keiner zuständig oder der betreffende ict im Urlaub oder man bekommt sonst welche sinnlosen Antworten wie ,,Herr XX ist leider im Urlaub..."
Wobei da das komische ist das Herr xx schon vor 2 Wochen aus seinen Urlaub wiedergekommen ist....


----------



## Fifadoc (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> Kein Wunder Fifa: Auch Godi kann nicht alles selber machen *g*
> 
> The Great Wave off Kanagawa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



hab ich auch nicht erwartet, aber ich habs doch richtig erkannt ^^
das is die gleiche vorlage, die ich auch bei meiner Radi-Blende verwendet hab


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Na, Gamer_95: tröste Dich: ich habe gerade 'ne (weitere) 5770 verloren - wenigstens war es die Reservekarte, die ich eigentlich nur für CF-Versuche noch brauchte.
Das Dumme: ich habe sie 'nem Kumpel geliehen gehabt, und sie hat vmtl. sein Mainboard mitgenommen.
Und mein Board hat immer mehr Zicken - Kero: Aufstehen - Du pennst auf dem falschen Knopf!

Nu sehe ich erstmal, dass ich meinem Kumpel helfe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

OMG, klingt übel.

Aber ich glaube ich mache das was gt mir vorgeschlagen hat.
Oder ich lege mal alle Boards auf einen Haufen und Kippe Benzin drüber, und halte dann ein Feuerzeug drann.
Sollte gut aussehen xD


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Leute, ich hab' gut gelacht!

Wo?

Hier!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Jolo (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Lölchen... und dann noch inner Nase bohren..!


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wie geil ist das denn 

und jochen was hat dein board denn ?

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## h_tobi (11. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das Video ist der Hammer, jetzt trifft es mal die Richtigen, 
apropos treffen, ich beantrage ein aussetzen des Fernmoddings bei Jochen, der Arme kommt ja gar 
nicht mehr zur Ruhe.
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du alles wieder zum Laufen bekommst, so viel Pech kann man gar nicht haben.


----------



## godtake (11. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> apropos treffen, ich beantrage ein aussetzen des Fernmoddings bei Jochen, der Arme kommt ja gar
> nicht mehr zur Ruhe.
> Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du alles wieder zum Laufen bekommst, so viel Pech kann man gar nicht haben.



Antrag stattgegeben


----------



## Kaspar (11. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich bin auch dafür aber der gute ist schon groß genug nächstes mal muss er ihn selbst stellen! 
Die Vordrucke liegen an der Rezeption die gelben für die NobLorRos Mitarbeiter und die Pinken für die Nicht NobLorRosser. 

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und die Rezeption ist auf dem Mars
Die hat der gute Klutten versehentlich hingebeamt


----------



## nobbi77 (13. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

JOLO!!!! Herzlich Willkommen bei NobLorRos!

Und du kannst deine Fähigkeiten demnächst für den N-PC 01 zur Verfügung stellen  Ein wichtiges Teil muss pulverbeschichtet werden......


----------



## Kaspar (13. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach was ist das Meinboard noch nicht gepulvert man man man ...

Und morgen gibts nen Update von der Graka backplate sollte eig heute kommen nur leider streikt meine digi cam gerade warum nur ? kag doch erst 2 mal im see und einmal im organgen saft. 
Tja die Technik von heute kann auch nichts mehr aushalten.

Gruß


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Oder ich lege mal alle Boards auf einen Haufen und Kippe Benzin drüber, und halte dann ein Feuerzeug drann.


Schick' sie mir - ich erledige das dann - wie üblich: mit 90 Tonnen!


Kaspar schrieb:


> und jochen was hat dein board denn ?


Wenn ich in den Hdd-Wechselrahmen eine Festplatte setze, wird die einwandfrei erkannt - Zugriff ect., alles OK.
Nur: ein paar Minuten später meldet sich eine andere Hdd ab.
Reset hilft nicht - auch nach Entnahme der Hdd aus dem Wechselrahmen.
Nur ein Kaltstart hilft.
Außerdem: ich kriege meinen Speicher nicht (mehr) über 800Mhz und die CPU nicht über den Standardtakt.


h_tobi schrieb:


> Das Video ist der Hammer, jetzt trifft es mal die Richtigen,
> apropos treffen, ich beantrage ein aussetzen des Fernmoddings bei Jochen, der Arme kommt ja gar
> nicht mehr zur Ruhe.
> Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du alles wieder zum Laufen bekommst, so viel Pech kann man gar nicht haben.


Ne, da ist ein Boardwechsel angesagt - das neue Board liegt schon bei Atelco; jetzt muss nur noch die Kohle kommen (16. ist Zahltag).



nyso schrieb:


> Und die Rezeption ist auf dem Mars
> Die hat der gute Klutten versehentlich hingebeamt


Für's beamen war ich doch zuständig - Klutten war doch nur die Testperson....
Ach ja: der Gute hat sich hier aber auch schon 'ne Weile nicht mehr sehen lassen.....

Ich hoffe mal das Beste - und dass ich im Laufe der kommenden Woche wieder was schaffe - ist dann im TB zu lesen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bios an Windows: "Los jetzt!
Hochfahren!"

Windows an Bios: "Immer langsam mit den
jungen
Platinen."

Gerätemanager an Betriebssystem: "Ich
hab da was
Komisches auf dem Schirm."

Antwort von Windows: "Erst mal
ignorieren."

Hardwareassistent an Windows: "Der User
macht
Druck. Ich soll das Ding identifizieren.
Könnte eine
ISDN-Karte sein."

Windows: "Na sowas."

Unbekannte ISDN-Karte an alle: "Würdet
ihr mich
bitte reinlassen?"

Netzwerkkarte an Eindringling: "Du
kannst Dich
hier nicht breitmachen!"

Windows: "Ruhe im Gehäuse! Sonst
entziehe ich
beiden die Unterstützung!"

Gerätemanager: "Biete Kompromiss an.
Die
Netzwerkkarte darf immer montags mitmachen,
die
ISDN-Karte ist am Dienstag dran."

Grafikkarte an Windows: "Mein Treiber
ist gestern
in Rente gegangen. Ich stürze jetzt
ab."

Windows an Grafikkarte: "Wann kommst Du
wieder?"

Grafikkarte: "Na, erst mal nich."

CD-Rom-Laufwerk an Windows: "Äh, ich
hätte hier
einen neuen Treiber..."

Windows: "Was soll ich'n
damit?!"

Installationssoftware an Windows: "Lass
mal, ich
mach' das schon."

Windows: "Das hört man gern."

USB-Anschluss an Interruptverwaltung:
"Alarm!
Wurde soeben von einem Scannerkabel
penetriert. Erbitte
Reaktion."

Interruptverwaltung: "Wo kommst Du auf
einmal
her?"

USB-Anschluss: "Ich war von Anfang an
im
Rechner.
Neben mir sitzt übrigens noch ein
Kollege."

Interruptverwaltung: "Ihr steht aber
nicht auf
meiner Liste an"

Windows: "Sag Du mal was."

Windows: "Hoffentlich taucht nicht noch
ein
Drucker auf."

Grafikkarte: "Der neue Treiber zuckt
rum."

Windows: "Da müssen wir halt den alten
aus dem
Ruhestand holen."

Deinstallationsprogramm an neuen Treiber:
"Scher
dich fort."

Unerwünschter Treiber: "Du kannst mich
mal."

Windows an Norton Utilities: "Killt ihn
mitsamt
seiner Brut!"

Utilities an Treiberreste: "Sorry, wir
müssen euch
löschen."

Wichtige Systemdatei:
"Arrrrrrgghh!"

Windows an blauen Bildschirm:
"Gib'
durch,
die Norton-Boys sind wieder mal übers Ziel
hinaus
geschossen."

Blaue Bildschirm an User: "So, für
diese
Woche ist
Schluss."

​


----------



## h_tobi (13. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Herrlich und es steckt ne Menge Wahrheit drin.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mein Rechner vsl. Sonntag Abend.....


----------



## Tgt79 (14. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Bios an Windows: "Los jetzt!
> Hochfahren!"
> 
> Windows an Bios: "Immer langsam mit den
> ...


irgendwoher kenn ich das doch, hat das nicht schonmal jemand geschrieben?
mfg


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kann sein das ich das chonmal gepostet hab. Kannst ja mal nach suchen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kero: wo bettest Du Dich heute?


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

?Zuhause?


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ok - aber nicht wieder auf dem FM-Knopf!


----------



## Tgt79 (14. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hat vielleicht eigentlich jemand ein paar Drucker über? meine(r) ist/sind mir letzte Woche abgesoffen (Keller vollgelaufen beim Hochwasser)


----------



## Jolo (15. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> JOLO!!!! Herzlich Willkommen bei NobLorRos!
> 
> Und du kannst deine Fähigkeiten demnächst für den N-PC 01 zur Verfügung stellen  Ein wichtiges Teil muss pulverbeschichtet werden......



Nur gut das mein Pulverer nicht zu der Truppe gehört


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach ? Der gehört nicht dazu ? hmmm dann werd ich mal dort hin fahren müssen und ihn dazu bewegen das er bei Nobody-inc mitmacht 


So nachdem ich eine schöne Woche mii richtig viel Stress und richtig wenig Schlaf hinter mir habe und auf noch so eine Woche blicke hab ich mal ein paar E mails heute schonmal geschrieben. zz sieht es nicht gut aus. alles ist rein. 1 Verhandlung läuft noch aber ich habe von jemanden noch 3 Adressen bekommen.

Aber mal so gefragt läuft die storry noch oder muss ich dann die 480 selber verbraten ?


----------



## nyso (15. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich muss mich jetzt mal über Godtake und Celinas Papa beschweren

Wie kann es sein das die so grandiose HTPCs bauen?

Ist ja wohl eine Frechheit ohne Gleichen

Wisst ihr Bürschchen überhaupt, was ihr angerichtet habt???

Ja, richtig, bald gibts wohl auch nen HTPC von mir


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, dann freue ich mich schon auf dein nächstes TB.


----------



## nyso (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wird aber noch etwas dauern^^

Aber es gibt einfach keinen Schläpptop, der zu mir passt und unter 600€ liegt....

Ich brauche 6-8 Stunden Laufzeit fürs Studium, und für zu Hause min 15,4", und brachiale Leistung für Bildbearbeitung etc. 
Das gibts leider einfach nicht.

Also wirds jetzt nen kleiner Lappi fürs Studium und ein HTPC, der kein echter HTPC ist

Dachte da an "Bulldozer meets HTPC" oder "HTPC on Steroids" etc.

Also mindestens ein X6, wenn er denn endlich erscheint den Bulldozer, und wenn möglich ne HD6000^^

Und das alles in ein HTPC-Eigenbau-Case


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auweia, jetzt hast DU NYSO was angerichtet. Da jetzt alle einen HTPC machen, gebe ich hiermit feierlich bekannt das mein nächstes Projekt nach dem Elefant auch ein HTPC sein wird. Klausi, ich denke Du weißt was das heisst. Aber bidde noch nix verraten, reicht wenn mich dann alle für bekloppt halten. So hab ich wenigstens noch ein paar Tage/Monate wo man mich nur für halb bekloppt hält.


----------



## Kaspar (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach man das echt unfair da ich ja auch schon ne weile über lege aber so wie es aussieht werde ich wenn mein aktueller mod irgendwann mal fertig ist auch ein htpc bauen 

und kero ich glaube ich weiß auch schon was du planst wir hatten mal im ts drüber geredet 

gruß


----------



## nyso (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich sollte wohl öfter mal ins TS kommen^^


----------



## Kaspar (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

das ne gute idee !

aber ich muss auch mal wieder war jetzt das ganze we nicht da 

gruß


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne Kaspar, darüber haben wir noch nicht gesprochen.  Btw. hast Du schon was mit der Graka-Backplate gemacht? Hattest mir doch letzte Woche gesagt Du wärst fertig und wolltest ein Update machen beim NPC???


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Da Kero nur Klausi zum schweigen verdonnert hat, könnte ich seine Pläne ja mal ausplaudern, aber 
da ich "immer" ein Lieber bin, werde ich mal schweigen.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oh ja, da Bitte ich ausdrücklich drum. Büdde, büdde...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ok dann sag ichs  wenn ichs wüsste und ich das wollte 

Aber eine Antwort auf meine Frage hat keiner oder ?


----------



## Kaspar (17. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

jo kero wie gesagt meine cam streik noch sobald ich die im griff habe kommen bilder.
und wenn nicht schicke ich das ding direkt nobbi und der macht bilder.

@ Kero ich weiß nicht ob du das meintest aber über deine pläne nachm elefant hatten wir schon gesprochen, aber ka ob du immer noch das selbe planst wobei ich das bei dir nicht glaube


----------



## godtake (25. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Nur für kurze Zeit:

Noblorros.de Ver. 0.2 Sneak Preview

Have Fun *


----------



## h_tobi (25. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die Seite gefällt mir richtig gut, wenn du die Schriftfarbe bei den Kommentaren noch anpasst, wäre es perfekt.


----------



## axel25 (25. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sieht gut aus .


----------



## moe (25. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

schon wieder down?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Och da hab ich richtig gute Arbeit geleistet das die Seite Down ist....

Aso noch was. Ich habe jetzt mal alles abgebrochen wegen der 480 da anscheinend keine mehr gebraucht wird. Ihr hätte ja zumindest echt mal bescheid sagen können das ihr die nicht mehr braucht oder wie der aktuelle Stand ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



moe schrieb:


> schon wieder down?



Ähm Hallo? Wir sind bei NobLorRos...da MUSS das so sein


----------



## Kaspar (26. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Man Godi da hast du aber was dolles gezaubert 

Gruß


----------



## godtake (28. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Heyho Kinners.

Ich habe ein Anliegen: Für die Webseite (noblorros.de) benötige ich noch eine Hand voll (~10-15) gute Fotos. Die müssen nicht gerade million.dollar.pc Niverau haben, sollten aber schon einigermaßen ansehnlich sein (gerne auch Workflow- Bilder oder Aktueller- Stand- Bilder. Wir haben ja ein paar sehr gute Fotografen unter uns - also spendet mir ein bisschen Material. Entweder einfach hier posten oder per PN und Link direkt an mich.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus .


So - und nu: An die Geschäftsleitung:

Die Webseite verlangt natürlich auch nach einem würdigen Introtext (Wie alles begann...irgend etwas in der Richtung) - wenn sich da die Schiffsleitung (Nobbi, Rossi) bitte mal zu einer Kreativrunde zusammensetzen würden und mir etwas entsprechendes zaubern.

Viiiiieeelen Dank. 

PS: Der Seitencountdown sagt +/- ein paar Tage


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Vom Elefant gibts Bilder in dem Album... Einfach mal gucken...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/37684-kero81-albums-concrete-elephant-2350.html

Hab auch noch n paar schöne Bilder vom Mugen falls erwünscht...

Werbung in nem Link???  Wasn das?!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Godi...

Sieht Klasse aus....

Bilder suche ich raus....

Und mit dem Text überlege ich mir was.....

mfg


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hab noch ein paar vom Elite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wo ich die Bilder so sehe bekomme ich direkt wieder Lust die Hw da einzubauen...


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sorry für den Doppelpost. Hier noch ein paar Bilder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Viel hab ich net, aber such dir einfach ein paar raus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wer sitzt da auf dem FM-Knopf?


----------



## nyso (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was für Bilder hättest du denn gerne?

Sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin, könnte ich auch einige raussuchen
Aus den etwa 13.000


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@godtake:
Falls Du etwas brauchbares findest, kannst Du dich gerne in meinem TB bedienen. Kann auch bessere Auflösungen anbieten (wenn ich die Bilder wiederfinde).


----------



## godtake (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



			
				godtake schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Webseite (noblorros.de) benötige ich noch eine Hand voll (~10-15) gute Fotos. Die müssen nicht gerade million.dollar.pc Niverau haben, sollten aber schon einigermaßen ansehnlich sein (gerne auch Workflow- Bilder oder Aktueller- Stand- Bilder. Wir haben ja ein paar sehr gute Fotografen unter uns - also spendet mir ein bisschen Material. Entweder einfach hier posten oder per PN und Link direkt an mich.



Seid mir nicht böse, aber bei einem Arbeitsaufwand von inwzischen gut über 40 Stunden, dem ersten Riesenmurks mit einem nicht gerade fähigen Webhoster und einem nicht erreichbaren Nobbi (und nur der kann wiederum beim Webhosterproblem weiterhelfen) hab ich nicht die Zeit die TBs oder Bilderordner nach Bilder abzusuchen.

Postet einfach 2 oder 3 eurer "besten Werke" und dann kann ich dir mir hier direkt runterziehen. Auflösungen um die 900px Breite reichen völlig.

Danke euch!!

Apropos: Noooooooobbi.........*brüll*


----------



## kero81 (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wohlgemerkt bei 40 Std. am Tag. Also greift dem Godi mal etwas unter die arme und postet Eure Bilder hier. 

*Mofagriffe*


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hab mal schnell gesucht. Was für Bilder sollen es denn sein?

Solche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder solche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## kero81 (29. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Eher die "oder solche" denke ich, bzw. hoffe ich. .-D

Edit:

Leistungsstarker Lüfter gesucht? Ich hätte da was. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCGJ42w02EU&feature


----------



## eman84 (30. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hm delta blower selbst große ventis sind leise dagegen xD, am ende klingt wer wien 4 taktmotor auf vollgas


----------



## godtake (30. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Opi: Beides Perfekt
@Kero: Wunderbar, die mach ich beim Schatzi-PC auf den 240er....


----------



## kero81 (30. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> @Kero: Wunderbar, die mach ich beim Schatzi-PC auf den 240er....



 Du Fießling...


----------



## Tgt79 (31. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ausnahmsweise mal wieder ne Frage: kennt jemand den Kommandozeilenschalter für die unbeaufsichtigte Installation bei Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 Advanced oder gibt's da keinen
Bei Google hab ich schon gesucht und nichts gefunden (vielleicht stell ich auch bloß die falschen Fragen? - egal )
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## godtake (31. August 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm...ich denke der heißt Nobbi...der Kommandozeilenschalter...*oder etwa nicht*?


----------



## Tgt79 (1. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nein, ich glaube nicht


----------



## moe (12. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

read, rate and vor allem comment, please:

klick mich unbedingt​


----------



## nyso (14. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*handhebundschüttel*
<--- möchte auch einen Jolo-Spenderavatar haben
Wieso? 
Klick Sig-Link


----------



## h_tobi (14. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann viel Glück, ich werde mal reinschauen.


----------



## ole88 (17. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ich seh scho die nächsten wochenende müssen mit NT sleeven draufgehen, habs material scho da nur aufraffen dafür müsst ma sich ma


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. September 2010)

*Lüfter*



kero81 schrieb:


> Eher die "oder solche" denke ich, bzw. hoffe ich. .-D
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Leistungsstarker Lüfter gesucht? Ich hätte da was.


Aber fliegen kann der nicht - außer gegen die Wand?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

100.000 Hits und keiner hats gemerkt? Keine Party, kein wildes Basäufnis weil die Weltherrschaft nun näher gerückt ist? Ich bin enttäuscht, wo ist die anfägnliche Euphorie hin, wo sind die Failer hin, sagt mir wo sind sie geblieben?!  Auf die nächsten 100.000 Hits ein dreifaches Nob Nob Hurra!


----------



## godtake (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja, auch Noblorros kommt in die Tage mein Jutester. Wäre eine Überlegung wert evtl. "The More Noblorros" zu gründen, oder vielleicht gleich "KerCelGodGsoX" oder so,.....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wo die Failer hin sind ? --> Nobody inc
Warum es keiner bemerkt hat? --> Nobody inc
Wiso es kein Wildes  Basäufnis gab ? --> Nobody inc
Die Weltherrschaft ist nun näher gerückt ? Wohl eher nicht Weshalb ? --> Nobody inc
Auf die nächsten 100.000 Hits ? Naja wers glaubt --> Nobody inc


----------



## godtake (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Äh...nichts gegen nobody...aber du weißt ja: Wer noch höher fliegt fällt am allertiefsten...


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Godi, hast du mein Handheb übersehen?


----------



## kero81 (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> KerCelGodGsoX




Bitte einen Namen wählen, bei dem man keinen Knoten in die Zunge bekommt.  Oder der sich anhört wie eine längst ausgestorbene Kultur, wobei...passt ja irgendwie.


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

"hust"


----------



## MiToKo (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ist gerade wirklich etwas träge hier. Ist gerade ne ruhigere Phase? Im Sommer zu Unternommen und jetzt noch nicht wieder angefangen weiterzumachen?


----------



## Fifadoc (18. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> "KerCelGodGsoX"



Fif? Fif? ich seh kein Fif 
Du wirst mich doch wohl nicht plötzlich als inaktiv darstellen wollen, nur weil ich 2 wochen meiner Arbeit nachgegangen bin.
immerhin bin ich nu Dipl. mat. Fifadoc!


----------



## godtake (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mein Glückwunsch Fifa!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Glüchwunsch Fifa!

Du bist also Dr. mat - aber schreibt man 'matt' (von 'matter Farbe' oder 'Matt fühlen') nicht mit zwei "T"?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MiToKo (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Glückwunsch Fifa.


----------



## kero81 (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Alles gute auch von mir Fifa! 

Desweiteren:

*Antrag zur Aufnahme eines neuen Mitglieds*

Hiermit stelle ich einen Antrag zur Aufnahme von

Gnome

in unseren auserwählten Kreis der Modder.

Ich befinde ihn, dank seiner Schreibtischplatte und dem Plexifail, ja auch wegen seiner Brille  , als besonders geeignet für unser Unternehmen. Nebenbei ist er auch sehr talentiert, was die Verschönerung seines PC´s angeht. Ich habe ihn als einen sehr aufgeschlossenen Menschen kennengelernt, der gerne Lacht und auch gewaltig einen anna Waffel hat. 

Mfg
-Kero-​


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Antrag *abgelehnt!*

*Eindeutig zu wenig fails und zu perfekte Arbeit!*


*Mal im Ernst, selbstverständlich bin ich dafür ihn aufzunehmen. Ein sehr netter Mensch, mit dem man sich gut unterhalten kann. Und dazu noch genauso gaga wie wir*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tia lieber Gnome nun entscheiden sie sich nehmen sie a die Rote Kapsel und machen sie genau so weiter wie bisher oder nehmen sie b die Pinke Kapsel und lernen sie kennen wie Fails produziert werden und wie sie sich anfüllen wenn sie in verstärkter Form auf einen einwirken. 

Denken sie daran diese Wahl ist unwiederruflich und wird ihr Leben verändern 

Mit freundlichen Nobody inc
Nobody


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@all: danke
@schienenbruch: ein Dr. matt bin ich vielleicht grad, aber eher wegen des schlafmangels den mein Junior verursacht. einen Dr. mat. aber gibts nicht, das wäre dann ein Dr. nat. rer. aber davon bin ich noch ziemlich weit entfernt 

zu gnome:
von mir aus isser dabei. isser aktiv? hab gehört wir können nen aktiven "leader" gebrauchen...


----------



## Gnome (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

loool...Kero, meinst das im Ernst? . Oh man mich holen die Fails in letzter Zeit nurnoch ein . Gestern meine Pumpenabdeckung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vermasselt und meiner Brille nen fetten Kratzer verpasst :X...-> einmal eine neue -.-

aktiv? Klar bin ich aktiv. Jeden Tag eigentlich. Is der Rechner an, bin ich bei PCGH unterwegs. Zwar in 90% der Fällen nur im Tagebuchbereich, aber das is soweit ich weiß bei NLR sowieso Treffpunkt Nummer 1 . TS bin ich ja auch öfters mal online. In letzter Zeit weniger aufm TS, weil ich ein wenig mit Stress bedient bin. Mit dir hab ich auch schon gequatscht, Fifa


----------



## kero81 (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Fifa
Na logen ist Gnome aktiv. Aktiver als so manch anderer.


----------



## h_tobi (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, Gnome ist ein feiner Kerl und immer sehr hilfsbereit. 
Ich kann Kero nur beipflichten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich bin auch dafür - wenn er ein Foto seiner Brille postet......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bilder von seiner Brille gibts in seinem Tb.


----------



## Gnome (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 ohne Worte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

das mit dem "aktiv" war auch eher eine rethorische frage mit einem kleinen seitenhieb 

ps: geile brille


----------



## Gnome (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hab offiziell meine Brille gemoddet


----------



## Elderos (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So sieht es aus wenn NobLorRos eine G11 Fernmodded...

Nja der Föhn auf höchster Stufe war vielleicht auch ein bisschen Schuld...
aber es steht ja auch nirgends in der Beschreibung das man damit keine Tastaturen trocknen darf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiToKo (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

O ha, das sieht wirklich nicht gut aus. Und was machst du jetzt mit den Tasten? Passen die noch halbwegs oder sind die endgültig hin?


----------



## Elderos (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

"Passen" tun sie eigentlich noch aber nachdem ich die Leertaste kleben musste steckt sie jetzt immer ein bisschen und mein 'o' bleibt auch immer hängen....

hab mir gleich eine neue tastatur bestellt, da bei hoh.de die G19 grad so "günstig" ist man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wieso trocknet man denn eine Tastatur mit nem Fön?!?

Abtropfen und abtrocknen reichen doch auch?!?

Und warum holst du dir sowas billiges wie G11 und G19?

Ich habe eine Labtec, die ist stabiler als deine beiden zusammen!


----------



## Elderos (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hole mir die G19 weil die natürlich viel fernmodtauglicher ist als ein so unzerstörbares teil wie deine Labtec....alles nur um NobLorRos zu unterstützen


----------



## MiToKo (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Meine Razor Arctosa scheint auch etwas anfällig zu sein, der Rahmen, welcher Klavierlackoptik ist, weißt schon erste Kratzer auf. Bin am überlegen, ob man dass vllt Polieren kann oder so, damit es wieder besser aussieht.


----------



## kero81 (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Nyso
Warum holst Du dir sowas hässliches von Labtec?

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden und ne Logitech ist garantiert nichts billiges.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hätte ich mir eine G11 -G19 geholt, hätte ich schon mindestens fünf mal neu kaufen dürfen^^

Meine Labtec kam 10€, ist locker 5 Jahre alt, hat mehr Multimediatasten als ich brauche, einen guten Anschlag, hält Überschwemmungen aus, Attacken mit roter Farbe, ein geworfenes Messer etc. Unverwüstlich das Teil.

Meine Labtec ist zwar günstiger als eure Logitechs, aber trotzdem besser^^


----------



## h_tobi (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Respekt, da hast du ja ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## kero81 (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, ok, das liegt dann aber wohl nicht an den Logitech Tastaturen, das die so schnell bei dir kaputt gehen.


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Labtec ist niemals so unverwüstlich wie eine echte Cherry Win95 Tastatur.
Die Teile machen wirklich alles mit, jedenfalls ist mir von insgesamt 5 Stück noch nie eine Kaputt gegangen.

trotzdem will ich meine gute G11 nicht dagegen tauschen. Ich mag meine Logitech sachen, die gehen bei mir nämlich auch nicht kaputt


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Die Teile machen wirklich alles mit, jedenfalls ist mir von insgesamt 5 Stück noch nie eine Kaputt gegangen.


Für was brauchst du dann 5? 

Und ja, die Logitech Tastas will ich auch nichtmehr missen.


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du dann 5?
> 
> Und ja, die Logitech Tastas will ich auch nichtmehr missen.



also 2 liegen hier noch als notersatz rum, eine hat meine schwester mal bekommen und mein paps hat auch 2. 
dem hab ich mal ne zweite geschenkt... nicht weil die erste kaputt war, sondern weil sie so dreckig war, dass neukaufen einfacher war als reinigen


----------



## Elderos (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Respekt, da hast du ja ganze Arbeit geleistet.



Wieso ich?
Ich dachte das war mein einstiegsgeschenk von NobLorRos weil ich mir ein TB angeschaut hab...


----------



## BeerIsGood (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Meine G15 funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag, trotz häufiger Bombardierung mit Fettspritzern und allen möglichen anderen Nahrungsmitteln


----------



## MiToKo (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bis vor nichtmal einem Monat hatte ich auch ne Logitech, aber ne ganz billige, die hielt auch einiges aus. Meine Mutter hatte da mal ne Tasse Kaffee drauf geschüttet und lief nachher immer noch, der Kaffee war noch nicht mal richtig da rein gekommen.


----------



## ole88 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

meine G15 hat die wasserattacke meines katers nicht überlebt, ok sie im backofen zu trocknen hat ihr noch denn restgegeben^^


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Meine Tasta hat von Cola über Wasser und Tee schon diverse Flüssigkeiten abbekommen, und das immer ordentlich viel, nicht nur ein paar Spritzer^^

Das schütte ich dann aus, schraub sie auf, halte sie untern Wasserhahn, trockne alles ab, schraub sie wieder zusammen und fertig


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

meine G15 hat auch schon öfters Cola und vorallem Lichtenauer geschluckt . Aber nix passiert. Alle Tasten kommen raus, schönes Schaumbad, wo die Tasten reingehauen werden, 1-2h in der Sonne trocknen und in der Zwischenzeit wird das Mittelteil mit Küchenpapier und bissel Spülmittel gesäubert . Ach und von Brötchenkrümeln will ich gar nicht erst anfangen..... Versüffte Tastaturen ftw


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also meine Tastatur is noch wie neu!  Hier mal ein Bild von ihr.

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/26926/tastatur.jpeg

P.s. Danke Clemens.


----------



## Tgt79 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

was stellt ihr den nur mit euren armen Tastaturen an 

Andere Frage: welche Pumpe würdet ihr den für eine Wakü mit ca. 15 Verbraucher und 9m Schlauch empfehlen, wenn diese auch noch einen relativ guten Durchfluss haben soll (>20l/h)
ich schwanke zwischen der Eheim HPPS Plus, der Laing DDC-2 12V und der Alphacool AP1510, vielleicht wirds auch eine ganz andere,je nachdem, ob sie den vorher genannten Ansprüchen genügen


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Die Laing DDC-1T-Plus sollte reichen; ansonsten die D5 - die kannste aber nicht mehr über's Aquaero ansteuern!

Ich hatte mit meiner Plus bei 6 Kühlern, einen abseits und tiefer stehenden Radi (wobei die Entfernung kaum eine Rolle spielt, die anderthalb Meter Höhe schon) und zwei fast völlig zugesetzten Schnellkupplungen einen Durchfluss von 20-25Litern - was völlig gereicht hat.
Seit die Schnellkupplungen raus sind, habe ich über 50 Liter - da solltst Du 25 locker kriegen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Tgt79
Ähm, Whaaat?! Was hast Du denn bitte vor?


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Zwar kein Modding Fail, abern Handy Fail .

Heute passiert...ich lauf so lang, wollt aufs Handy schauen wegen der Uhrzeit und schwups kams mit der Kante auf dem harten Steinboden auf...nette Delle drin und die Oberschalte hats 0,5mm nach oben gebogen (jetzt is der Spalt zw. Mittelteil größer als zuvor) 

Tja...leider nur einer von vielen Fails die ich heute hatte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hehe, gewöhn dich dran, falls die Aufnahme klappen sollte, wird es noch schlimmer. 
Denk an meinen Daumen.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Für Dein Handy weiß ich was...
Hier.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Schienenbruch: danke
@kero: 





> @Tgt79
> Ähm, Whaaat?! Was hast Du denn bitte vor?


Das Sys hier:

4x Grafikkarte ARES/2DIS/4GD5 (2x ATI Radeon HD5870) (Art.-Nr.: J2XVV1) je € 1.149,-
2x CPU Xeon® Prozessor X5680 (3333 MHz, Boxed) (Art.-Nr.: HTCI24) je € 1.718,90 
1x Mainboard Classified SR-2 (Super Record 2) (Intel® 5520) (Art.-Nr.: GZZZ01) je € 649,-*
1x Controller 9750SA-8I (Art.-Nr.: FPC380) je € 549,-*
2x Speicher DIMM 24 GB DDR3-2000 Hex-Kit (Art.-Nr.: IEIFGFO3) je € 1.249,-*
8x Festplatte ColossusLT 3,5" SSD 1 TB (Art.-Nr.: IMKMNR) je € 2.799,-*
2x Festplatte ST32000641AS 2 TB (Art.-Nr.: AFBS16) je € 197,90*
4x BluRay-Brenner iHBS212-32 (Art.-Nr.: CGBL54) je € 127,90
2x DVD-Writer DRW-24B1ST (Art.-Nr.: CEBA25) je € 27,99
=
€ 35.878,31*
wird aber wohl nur gaaaanz gaaaaanz allmählich kommen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Verrätst du uns auch die Verwendung eines solchen Rechners?


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja, ich baue die für 8000€ einen PC mit beinahe der gleichen Leistung, dafür mit krass kleinerem Stromverbrauch.

Denn ob man in Games 1000 oder 200 fps hat, ist sch.... egal


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns auch die Verwendung eines solchen Rechners?




Och das kann ich euch sagen. Den Rechner wird es kaum geben das ist nur einer der mal sein Wunsch PC zusammengestellt hat und nun so tut als ob er sich ihn besorgt. Aber ich will nicht den Mund so weit aufmachen das ist bestimmt ein Professor der 2m Gross ist und So aussieht wie ein Bodybuilder.....


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nobody, nich gleich so verletzend werden. Jeder träumt von so nem Rechner, ob man ihn braucht oder nicht, das ist die andere Frage . Ich jeder würde mir sowas nicht anschaffen. Ich würde eher 35.000 Euro ins Modding investieren, statt Hardware


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Tgt
Du weißt scho das Du gewaltig einen anna Waffel hast?

P.s. Gehäuse brauchst du keins???


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

35.000 Euro fürn Rechner und fürs Gehäuse hats nich mehr gereicht oder


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Verletzend ? Ich ? Nö ich war doch noch richtig net. Aber die meisten die sowas Posten sind nur welche die ao etwas as Langeweile Posten und niemals sich so etwas zulegen können. 

Das ist meine Meinung und lasse mich auch eines besseren beleheren.

Und nun BT wenn das hier überhaupt geht....

Na Gnome wie du siehst hast du die Falsche Kapsel gewählt und so geht das weiter erst die Brille dann das Handy na mal sehen was denn Morgen kommt.....


Das mit dem Handy is schon blöd. Aber ich könnte dir meins zeigen da ist deins noch richtig top in schuss. Ich sag nur eins ich hab ne Shack to Out Funktion neuerdings im Handy


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Meins pfleg ich eigentlich richtig gut. Es is immer schrecklich wenns runterfällt, was in letzter Zeit sehr häufig passiert...heute gings eigentlich noch weiter mit Fails. Von meinem Moped is die Batterie kaputt -.-. Entläd sich ständig...musste heute früh das Auto meiner Eltern nehmen. Zum Glück brauchte meine Mum den nicht  - ich hasse diesen Tag - heute läuft echt alles schief -.-


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Solche Tage gibt es leider immer wieder mal. Aber keine Angst, es geht immer wieder weiter

Aber schon merkwürdig, kaum schlägt Kero vor dich aufzunehmen, geht es bei dir los mit fails ohne ende


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wird wohl en WOW oder CS Rechner^^
Ne scherz, aber 2/3 des Preises kommen ja nur nur 8 1 TB SSds zustande. Und wer sowas macht, der wird sich schon was denken. Uns kann es recht sein, ham die Entwickler von dem Zeug mehr Geld um weiter zu forschen, dass die Teile schneller humane Preise bekommen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gnome wenn du nen S50 oder so hast dann ist das nen kleiner Fehler und liegt nicht an der Baterie sondern an NoblorRos. Tja die Kapsel....
Neee Das liegt an der einen Feinsicherung die dort bei der Baterie mit ist. Das hatte ich auch. Wenn du die gegen eine Stärkere ersetzt gehts wieder.

@ schelmiii Ende des jahres sollten die neuen SSDS kommen die im neuen Fertigungsverfahren und sollen dadurch Angeblich Größer und Günstiger werden. Wie gesagt sollen.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So, was ist jetzt mit der Aufnahme von Gnome?

Mir geht es langsam gewaltig auf den Zeiger, dass bei NLR irgendwie nie was vorwärts geht.

Drei von drei waren dafür, keine Gegenstimmen, fertig.

Oder was sagt ihr. Wer jetzt nicht nein sagt soll für immer Schweigen, oder wie war das bei den Hochzeiten so schön?


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

nene hab nen 125iger Yamaha Majesty Roller. Die Batterie is eigl. erst 1 1/2 Jahre alt und trotz volladen dürfte die nich mehr lange halten...Naja in 2 Wochen kommt eh's Auto rein fürn Winter. Ich hoffe, Noblorros moddet meinen Polo nicht bis dato. Ich könnt fast wetten, das verbaute Radio geht nicht mehr


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso:
immer diese Eile, man muss doch auch mal Zeit zum lesen haben. 


Klar gehört Gnome aufgenommen, passt hervorragend in diesen Chaotenhaufen.


----------



## Tgt79 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@fast all: die Überdimensioniertheit des Systems ist beabsichtigt, da ich dazu neige, normale Rechner ordentlich zu überlasten und außerdem Hardware neueren Datums bei mir deswegen meist schnell einen weg kriegt.
Und die SSD's hab ich im im Plan, weil ich einmal einen ziemlich hohen Speicherverbrauch hab und außerdem bei mir Festplatten dazu neigen, recht schnell kaputt zu gehen (Zu viele Festplattenzugriffe gleichzeitig beim runterfahren -> "kleiner" Schaden am Dateisystem)

€: Im übrigen hab ich wirklich gewaltig einen an der Waffel und neige außerdem zu Größenwahn

PS: Stromverbrauch ca. 2000W


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das mit den 4 Asus ARES ist aber nicht dein Ernst oder? Das kann doch garnet funktionieren, denk mal nach^^


----------



## Tgt79 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

warum?

€: Im übrigen hab ich nicht umsonst geschrieben,das Sys kommt gaaaaaaanz gaaaaaaaaanz langsam.
Ich muss das Geld nämlich erstmal verdienen, außerdem wird das ganze wahrscheinlich im laufe der nächsten Monate noch erheblich günstiger


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Tgt79 schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> €: Im übrigen hab ich nicht umsonst geschrieben,das Sys kommt gaaaaaaanz gaaaaaaaaanz langsam.
> Ich muss das Geld nämlich erstmal verdienen, außerdem wird das ganze wahrscheinlich im laufe der nächsten Monate noch erheblich günstiger


Halloooo, schonmal was von 8-way-Crossfire gehört? Du kannst imo höchstens 4 GPUs verbinden...


----------



## Tgt79 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie du meinst.
wenns nicht klappt, klappts halt icht


----------



## neuer101 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das mit den 4 Ares geht wirklich nicht .


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[ironie on]
Da scheint sich ja mal jemand gut über seinen Traum PC informiert zu haben. Aber hey, fast 40000€ sind ja nicht die Welt, da kann man ja ein paar Versuche mit machen.
[ironie off]

Naja, mich würde trotzdem mal konkret interessieren, wie genau du den PC auslasten willst. Und wodurch entstehen bei dir so viele FP Zugriffe beim runterfahren?


----------



## Tgt79 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

dadurch das ich meistens etwa 5 Programme offenhabe, vor dem Herunterfahren vergesse diese zu beenden und die Programme noch schnell ihre Daten abspeichern und sich beenden vermute ich - so genau weiß ich das auch nicht, ich weiß nur das ich es irgendwie schaffe.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Tgt79 schrieb:


> dadurch das ich meistens etwa 5 Programme offenhabe, vor dem Herunterfahren vergesse diese zu beenden und die Programme noch schnell ihre Daten abspeichern und sich beenden vermute ich - so genau weiß ich das auch nicht, ich weiß nur das ich es irgendwie schaffe.


Achso, und da gibt man dann mal eben 25000€ für Festplatten aus
Ist verrückt, aber hey, es ist nicht mein Geld.
BTW, Normale Hardware sollte das trotzdem aushalten. Und was für Software erfordert dein gedachtest 8 fach SLI?


----------



## Tgt79 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Simulationen etc.

Außerdem hab ich doch schon geschrieben:





Tgt79 schrieb:


> €: Im übrigen hab ich wirklich gewaltig einen an der Waffel und neige außerdem zu Größenwahn


@ Schelmii: deswegen sind das ja SSD's. die können auch mehrere Zugriffe gleichzeitig ab, außerdem werden die im RAID5-laufen -> verteilte Zugriffe (zumindestens teorethisch)

€: was solls, dann ebend nicht


----------



## Fifadoc (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Und was für Software erfordert dein gedachtest 8 fach SLI?



ich hätt da was.
simulatinssoftware. durch die parallele struktur sind gpus eh schon optimal dafür. da sind 8 stück richtug geil. da kann man dann auch bestimmt geometrien mit 4-6 mio zellen berechnen. neeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und für was braucht ein Privatanwender sowas?


----------



## Fifadoc (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aus dem gleichen grund, warum manche hobby modder eine CNC für 2-3k € bauen oder aus dem grund, warum manche menschen 20 jahre sparen um einen Ferrari zu kaufen oder aus dem grund, weshalb man einen pool und golfplatz im garten braucht.

nichts davon braucht man wirklich, aber man kann es halt verwenden, also warum nicht haben?
ich fänds gut, wenn meine simulationen nicht mehr ewig laufen würden.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hab ja nix dagegen, nur mich wundert es eben, dass man soviel Geld in etwas stecken kann, dass in 5 Jahren jeder gehobenere PC besitzt. Alles von dir genannte behält seinen Wert eigenltich.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Leute das ist sowas von nen Fake... alleine der ausspruch hier 





> und außerdem bei mir Festplatten dazu neigen, recht schnell kaputt zu gehen (Zu viele Festplattenzugriffe gleichzeitig


 sagt schon alles. Echt auf sowas noch einzugehen das ist naja sinnlos.


----------



## kero81 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Tgt
Irgendwie finde ich dich unglaubwürdig. Also wenn ich 35k für nen PC ausgeben würde, wüsste ich jeder Einzelheit darüber... Thema Ares...

Ich kann mich da noch an einen bestimmten User erinnern, der sich auch son übertriebenen PC gebastelt hat. Ihm ist ein Jumper abgefaleen und er dachte ihm wäre was abgebrochen. Haha, lustige Geschichte.  
Kommt mir so vor als wenn solche Leute nich den geringsten Schimmer von PC´s haben. Naja, mach Du nur.


----------



## Elderos (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bekommt man für 35000€ nicht schon einen SuperComputer? Vor allem für Simulationen und so?

Aber man könnte ja mit dem Geld auch mehrere Computer bauen und dann ein eigenes Folding@Home Projekt starten

Nein im Ernst wie will man diese Hardware als privat Person wirklich gut ausnutzen? man wird ja nicht immer nur simulationen laufen haben...

Ist nur meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auch wenn man sich nen PC für 35000 Euro kauft, is der am nächsten Tag grade mal die Hälfte wert. Vorallem wenn nach nem halben Jahr die Preise pro Gerät eh um 20-30% gesunken sind . Der PC is nach 1-2 Jahren eh schon veraltet. Für mich is das eher Geld ausm Fenster pfeifen. Investier das Geld lieber in ein schönes Auto. Schöner Golf 5 - reicht völlig aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So ein Rechner braucht kein Mensch. Wenn man 2000 Investiert kommt man schon so weit das man da einige Zeit ohne Probleme rum kommt. 

Und Gnome Golf 6 ist besser. Ich hatte beide Autos und der 6er war besser vom Fahren her auch wenn er etwas Lahm ist teilweise.


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hol dir für 35.000 lieber nen BMW oder nen Porsche, gebraucht. Davon hast du 10x solange was wie von dem Rechner. In 5 Jahren bekommste deinen 35k € PC für 500€ :S


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich mein ja nur, Golf 5 aufgrund des niedrigeren Preises. Golf 6 kostet ja wieder ne Stange mehr. Man muss ja nicht gleich alles ausgeben, gell


----------



## kero81 (22. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Tgt
Kauf dir doch besser nen PDP11, der schafft das alles locker. 

http://www.tnmoc.org/UserFiles/analogue-blacknest-pdp11.jpg


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das musste mal raus........

Hab dich schon zwei mal gebeten mir auch einen Jolo-Supporter Ava zu machen

Hab jetzt knapp 15€ zusammen für ihn, und da wird noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Gnome (22. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wuzzaaa....Fail des Tages: Mein frisch gelieferter Noiseblocker XL2 [Neu!] von Jochen ist defekt  - geht nöööösch. Miiiist


----------



## godtake (23. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Nyso: Ja, sowie ich mal vor Arbeit wieder den Monitor seh mach ich vielleicht noch mehr Avas.


----------



## kero81 (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Godtake

Da nun Clemens offiziell in unserem erlesenen Club aufgenommen wurde, bitte ich dich mal gaaaaanz vorsichtig um eins deiner supidupi Bildchen für ihn. Aber nur wenn du mal wieder bissl Land siehst und nicht bis zum Hals, ach was sage ich da, bis zum Scheitel in Arbeit versinkst.

Grüßle
-Kero-

P.s. Er hätte gerne was mit seinem blauen Smiley von seinem jetzigen Ava.


----------



## Gnome (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Geiloooo  - Danke euch 

Ja mit dem blauen Smiley, das wär lieb . Lass dir Zeit - drängelt nich


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wer ist Clemens?


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Guck mal einen Post über dir
Der mit dem blauen Avatar tanzt

*Btw: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IN DER CHAOSTRUPPE, AB JETZT GEHT IMMER BERGAB. ALSO ANSCHNALLEN NICHT VERGESSEN, DAMIT DU JA NICHT FLIEHEN KANNST*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oo Noblorros stockt auf... Tja die wer Angst hat....

Aber ist Gnome nicht noch etwas zu Jung für das Noblorros Altenheim oder wollt ihr nur einen der euch die 3. holt 

Fieß? nein ich bin nicht Fieß sondern richtig nett


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Altenheim? Ne, nicht alle leiden an Demenz und Prostata

Ich z.B. habs zwar mit'n Rücken und diversen andere Sachen, aber bin trotzdem laut Perso erst 22


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich z.B. habs zwar mit'n Rücken und diversen andere Sachen, aber bin trotzdem laut Perso erst 22



Tja man ist immer so Alt wie man sich fühlt....


----------



## Gnome (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mit 18 is man doch net zu jung . Bezüglich Clemens, ich heiß Clemens, bin nur immer Undercover unter dem Nickname Gnome 

Danke übrigens . Ja absofort gehts bergab, ich merks schon. Die letzten 1 oder 2 Wochen (ab dem Zeitpunkt und kurz davor) wo Kero mich vorgeschlagen hat, gings schon Bergab


----------



## h_tobi (26. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Keine Angst mein Guter, es kommt noch schlimmer....


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Drum' lächle und sei froh - es könnte schlimmer kommen.
Ich lächelte und war froh - und es kam schlimmer!

Als NobLorRos'ler wirst Du _ein _zerschossenes Mainboard noch als Kleinigkeit betrachten!


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Haha ^^ - Solangs man umtauschen kann, kein Thema. Mein altes M3A32-MVP Deluxe hab ich damals auch zerschossen^^. KP wie...lol


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*Umtaushc - doch nicht bei NobLorRos!*

Du wirst es nicht umtauschen können - es passiert Dir nachdem Du entweder:

den Boardkühler gegen einen Wasserkühler getauscht und dadurch die Garantie verloren hast.
 oder
die Umtauschzeit -diese FAG-2-Wochenfrist - gestern abgelaufen ist.
 oder
der Händler, wo Du das Board gekauft hast, seinen Handel aufgegeben hat und nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.
 oder
dieser Händler erst zwei Wochen im Urlaub ist und dann unter Verweis auf die 2-Wochen-FAG-Frist den Umtausch ablehnt.
 oder 
Du das Board eh' im Ausland gekauft hast und der ausländische Händler auf Deine Anfrage gar nicht erst antwortet - Dein Geld hat er ja schon....
Alles klar?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wasserkühler ab, alter Kühler drauf > umtauschen . Naja das wäre ja Betrug . Stimmt...einfach neues Board kaufen und weitermachen ^^

Aber dass 'n Händler von Mainboard im Urlaub is, hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Jedenfalls gibts da immer ne Aushilfe


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Gnome schrieb:


> Stimmt...einfach neues Board kaufen und weitermachen ^^


Ja - das habe ich bei meinen 5770ern auch immer gemacht....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ja - das habe ich bei meinen 5770ern auch immer gemacht....



Und nun Testest du Wasserkühlmittel auf ihre Ausflockbarkeit...


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jaaa - irgendwomit muss ich Euch ja ärgern.....
Und mich beschäftigen!


----------



## moe (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hey,
ich soll nen pc für meinen bruder zusammenstellen und hab mal folgendes zusammengestellt: (siehe anhang)

preislich solls so bei 400-500 € liegen und zum arbeiten und gelegentlichen zocken verwendet werden. es muss nicht gut aussehen und nicht unbedingt silent sein. lieber mehr leistung.
beim ram bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der was taugt. wisst ihr da evtl noch ne alternative? kann man das gesamte sytsem noch günstiger machen, ohne, dass viel leistung verloren geht (den quad-core und die 5770 würd ich schon gern behalten)?

mfg,
moe


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich finde den Phenom bissel überdimensioniert für die GRaka. Ich würde da nen AMD Athlon II X4 630 nehmen: AMD Athlon II X4 630, 4x 2.80GHz, boxed (ADX630WFGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland - der's echt super . Viel Leistung und besser für die 5770 

Als Ram würde ich lieber G.Skill nehmen: G.Skill DIMM Kit 2GB PC3-10667U CL8-8-8-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL8D-2GBHK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland - OCZ ist grade in Bezug auf DIMM wohl eher ne Sache, die man meiden sollte . Ich kauf mir garantiert keinen OCZ mehr in Bezug auf Asus Boards. Die bringen nur Ärger


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also mein OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066 lief super am Crosshair II Formula


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mhhh weiß nich, mein OCZ wollte nich so richtig...ging zwar dann nachm Bios Update, trotzdem nervig


----------



## Fifadoc (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ddr2 und ddr3 sollen bei ocz zwei völlig verschiedene kisten sein.

was bei der kiste aber wohl bremsen wird sind die nur 2gb ram. 4 sollten es für flüssiges arbeiten und zocken schon sein, find ich.


----------



## moe (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

okay, den ram werd ich probieren. bei rams hab ich total den durchblick verloren, da gibts einfach zu viele.

aber macht das nicht nen großen unterschied, ob man den l3-cache hat oder nicht?

btw: das mb muss auch nicht bleiben, es kann auch ein günstigeres z.b. mit 770er chipsatz her (vlt ein asus m4a77t). usb 3.0 brauch ich noch nicht unbedingt.

€: @fifa: für den anfang muss das reichen. das budget liegt zwischen 400 und 500 euro und ich bin schon bei 500. zwei riegel ram kann man immer noch mal nachrüsten. nur hat mein bruder halt im moment nicht viel mehr als 500€. und für gelegentliches gaming sind 2gb noch okay.

ps: es sollte alles bei mindfactory zu kaufen sein. ich will nicht 5 mal porto bezahlen.


----------



## nyso (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

2GB sind klar zu wenig für gute Spiele. Lieber gleich 4GB, sonst kommt keine Freude auf^^


----------



## moe (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wenn ich mich für den athlon und ein 770er mb entscheide, dann werdens 4gb ram.

aber sonst ists einfach nicht drin.

btw: ich zock auch mit 2gb ram...


----------



## Gnome (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mach den Athlon II X4, den Ram hier: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (falls du noch so viel Budget hast ) und nimm das Board hier: MSI 785GM-E51, 785G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7596-050R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland - das reicht denke ich völlig aus und du hast nen super schnellen Rechner


----------



## moe (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

okay, dann den athlon.

als mb käme denk ich dann auch einAsus M4A785T-M 785G in frage. die chipsätze sind ja die gleichen. das ist jetzt nicht, weil ich asus fanboy bin; ich will halt alles bei mindfactory (oder nem anderen shop) bestellen, dass ich nur einmal versand zahlen muss. aber mf hat leider keine msi boards...


wie ist denn der mushkin silverline? taugt der was (in kombination mit dem rest)?

mit dem mushkin wär ich jetzt bei insgesamt 485€, also noch im möglichen.


----------



## axel25 (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mal was anderes, wer hat meine Familie und mich ferngemoddet? 

Haben/Hatteln alle Magen-Darm-Grippe!!

Und überhaupt, wer pennt auf dem FM-Knopf?


----------



## Gnome (28. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das Asus Board is sogar besser . Das is ne gute Wahl. Mushkin Silverline taugt was . Is fast der selbe wie Blackline, wobei Silverline eher ne abgespeckte Variante vom Blackline is. Hab die Blackline drin - tolle Dinger. Denke also, dass die Silverline ebenfalls gut sind. Also: Kaufen, kaufen, kaufen


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



axel25 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wer hat meine Familie und mich ferngemoddet?
> 
> Haben/Hatteln alle Magen-Darm-Grippe!!
> 
> Und überhaupt, wer pennt auf dem FM-Knopf?


Sehr gute Frage - ich hab's übrigens auch!


----------



## moe (29. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

okay, danke, dann wird die zusammenstellung demnächst so bestellt.


----------



## axel25 (29. September 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

[Ironie]

Wie, du willst Margen-Darm-Grippe und einen Festplattenausfall?
Kannst du haben. 

[/Ironie]


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So ich hab für Jochen's Spendenmod mal noch 15 Euro überwiesen. Möchte mich auch bei so nem Projekt mit dran beteiligen, damit das Teil schnell fertig wird


----------



## kero81 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na da freut sich Jochen bestimmt.


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hoffe doch 

Soo...es ist amtlich. Nach 2 1/2 Jahren, ist es nun offiziell. Nennt mich: Gaming-Mouse Killer. Ich hab jetzt die 16. Maus seit 2 1/2 Jahren. Manche hielten nur ein paar Tage, manche ein paar Wochen und manche hielten sogar einige Monate! 

hier mal die Liste aller Mäuse, die ich bisher hatte:

- Microsoft Habu - linke Taste Schrott, ging nicht mehr
- Microsoft Habu - rechte Taste Schrott, ging auch nicht mehr
- Microsoft Habu - linke Taste erneut Schrott
- Roccat Kone - Mausrad quietschte
- Roccat Kone - Mausrad quietschte
- Razer Lachesis - Sensor-Fehler
- Roccat Kone - Maustasten klapperten, Mausrad schwergängig
- Razer Mamba - Mausrad quietschte & klapperte
- Razer Mamba - Linke Maustaste rieb an den DPI Changer = knirscheln
- Razer Mamba - klapperndes Mausrad
- Logitech G500 - knirschelnde linke Maustaste
- Logitech G500 - knirschelnde Maustaste, klappernde Maustasten
- Roccat Kone - klappernde Maustasten
- Razer Imperator - quietschendes Mausrad
- Roccat Kone - quietschendes Mausrad
- Logitech G500 - kein Klick-Punkt nach links beim Mausrad, klappernde Maustasten, Sensor kaputt > wechselt immer zwischen schnell, langsam, schnell, sehr langsam, schnell, ...

Ich hab echt kein Bock mehr auf Mäuse...ich hasse alle Mäuse dieser Welt. Gibts denn nicht endlich mal ne Maus, die bei mir Stand hält? Maaann.....


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also das ist ja mal eine beeindruckende Liste

Was hast du für Hände?!? Vllt. das Krafttraining mal unterbrechen???

Versuch doch mal eine 5€ Billigmaus, jetzt ohne Scheiß^^ Die hat bei mir ewig gehalten, und dient jetzt als Spielzeug für die Kleine. Und ich wette, die wird auch wenn sie jetzt als Spielzeug traktiert wird, noch in fünf Jahren funktionieren^^

Oder die Ratte


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ratte? 

Ne also mit 5 Euro Mäusen kann ich irgendwie nix anfangen. Ich brauch ne Maus, die perfekt in der Hand liegt, wo ich keine schwitzigen Hände kriege (krieg ich sehr schnell auf normalem Plastik, ich mag da mehr diese Art Gummioberfläche - daher hab ich sehr oft auch die Roccat Kone wieder gekauft, weil die einfach PERFEKT war, bis auf die Qualitätsmängel -.-), wo 2 Tasten an der linken Seite sind für Browser vor und zurück und zudem musst die optimal zum zocken sein 

Ich werd jetzt als nächstes ne Logitech Performance MX probieren. Kostet im Saturn zwar 85 Euro, aber dafür kann ich die jederzeit zurück bringen wenn die mal defekt ist, nicht so wie im Netz wo man 4 Wochen warten muss. Daher kauf ich Mäuse immer, auch wenn sie 10-20 Euro teurer sind, im Laden nur .

Oder ich werd die neue Roccat Kone + mal austesten. Ich hoffe, die gibt es schon im Saturn. Wenns die gibt, wird auf alle Fälle erstmal die ausgetestet, da ich sehn will, ob Roccat endlich das Problem mit dem quietschenden Mausrad in den Griff bekommen hat


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

R.A.T., die Übermaus
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...lorros-pcgh-mod-hdd-mount-10.html#post2153528

Und bevor du 85€ ausgibst, probiere doch einfach mal die Sharkoon Fireglider in schwarz
Die habe ich mir gekauft, kostet bloß 20€, hat viele Tasten, ist edel, hochwertig, Gummioberflache etc.
Und wenn sie kaputt geht, ists auch nicht so schlimm wie wenn eine 85€ Maus den Geist aufgibt
Diverse Attacken meiner Kleinen hat die schon überlebt, also ist sie auch stabil verarbeitet


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die Fireglider hattn Freund von mir, ich find die igitt ^^

Die Rat is auch nix für mich . Ach ich schau einfach mal im Saturn, was es bei denen dort gibt und dann werd ich entscheiden, welche es wird....ich hab schon so viele durch, viel Auswahl is da auch nicht mehr


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Deine Probleme kenne ich.....
Ich habe meine Logitech MX1000 Laser jetzt 5 Jahre - langsam gibt sie den Geist aus.
Aber: ich finde einfach nix, was mit gut genug in der Hand liegt!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja, igitt ist sie nicht

Sicher keine echte Konkurrenz zu 100€ Mäusen, aber auch nicht wesentlich schlechter als manche 50-60€ Mäuse^^

Nur liegt sie nicht ganz perfekt in der Hand, bei mir zumindest nicht.


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jupp bei mir liegt die Fireglider eben auch nicht gut in der Hand. Hab sie wie gesagt auch schon probiert und optisch auch kein Leckerbissen .

Ich geh ja öfters mal in den Saturn oder Media Markt um einfach mal die Angebote und neuen Artikel abzuchecken und jedes mal geh ich bei der Mausabteilung vorbei und jedes mal teste ich den Performance MX. Für mich einfach die beste Maus für die Hand. Diese liegt perfekt in der Hand und is einfach nur geil


----------



## Milkyway (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also meine Lachesis hält jetzt bestimmt schon 2 Jahre^^ An den tasten löst sich zwar Langsam dieses Gummi Zeuchs, geht aber nocht wie am ersten Tag 
Aber die RAT wär schon was...


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also ich bin ja überzeugter G9-User. Ich finde die einfach perfekt für meine zarten Fingerchen. Ist wie für mich gemacht. Aber Gnome, wenns bei dir die MX wird, bitte ich um eine ausführliche Berichterstattung. Die habe ich schon seeehr lange im Auge. Optisch einfach Klasse.


----------



## moe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

also ich bin mit meiner g500 sehr zufrieden, aber die hattest du ja auch schon.
vor allem die gewichte gefallen mir. ich hab oft das problem, dass mir mäuse zu leicht vorkommen.


----------



## Gnome (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hab mir heute die Roccat Kone [+] geholt. Wollte zwar erst die Performance MX aber die gabs nicht mehr im Saturn. Die Kone [+] gabs auch nemmer. Bin dann zu Media Markt, dort hat die MX 99 Euro gekostet da hab ich zu dem Verkäufer gesagt, was das soll wieso die so teuer is. Da meinte der, weils in der Werbung is. Und ich nur so: ja wenns in der Werbung is nochmal fix den Preis hoch damit ihr schön verdient. Klasse...hab die Kone [+] mir geschnappt und bin zur Kasse gegangen. Was fürn Sauhaufen 

Aber die Kone [+] is echt geil. Endlich das Mausrad schön verbessert und das Logo was die Handfläche innen reizt haben sie beseitigt. Liegt PERFEKT in der Hand. Druckpunkt ist von der normalen Kone etwas besser, die Kone [+] ist da minimal schwerer, aber der Druckpunkt wird leichter je weiter vorne man klickt. Gegenüber der normalen Kone hat die Kone Plus vorne wenigstens nen Druckpunkt. Die Kone hatte vorne Druckpunkt gegen Null. Gewichte sind ebenfalls dabei, für mich die rundum (endlich) perfekte Maus. Ich hoffe, dieses mal gibt es kein Mausrad quietschen mehr. Wenn Roccat das endlich gelöst hat, bin ich (wieder) positiv eingestellter Roccat Käufer 

Hab schon diverse Roccat Artikel:

- Roccat Kave
- Roccat Vire
- Roccat Taito

Alles 3 jetzt über 1 Jahr, bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Vorallem die Kave überzeugen mich heute noch. Das Taito triefelt an der Seite jetzt langsam auf, da kauf ich mir demnächst das Taito Kingsize. Aber Mauspads halten egal welcher Hersteller nur max. 1 Jahr bei mir, dann triefeln die alle auf, weil ich mit meinem Arm immer dran schleifen und vor und zurück das verkraften die Pads nicht lange. Ich nutz meine Mäuse hat viel und meine Pads 


Nochmal die Kurze Zusammenfassung positiv/negativ:

positiv:
- herausragendes Logo wo die Handfläche aufliegt gegen aufgedrucktes Logo ersetzt
- verbesserte LED's > heller und schicker
- Mausrad verbessert
- Verarbeitung gegenüber Kone 1 besser
- Optik besser
- Treiber wesentlich umfangreicher geworden


negativ:
- 4D Mausrad nach links und rechts: Klickpunkt etwas laut
- leicht veränderter Druckpunkt der linken und rechten Maustaste (etwas schwieriger gegenüber der normalen Kone)
- DPI Changer Tasten sind etwas größer geworden - zwar gut, aber liegen somit nun weiter auseinander, was weniger optimal ist, aber nich schlimm > man gewöhnt sich dran


*Alles in allem: Note 1,3, die ich für die Kone [+] gebe *


Empfehlenswert


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nobbis Lebenszeichen!​ 
Huhu!
Ich lebe noch! Und es wird wieder besser, versprochen

Ja, ich habe mich etwas rar gemacht. Warum? Kleiner PC-Umzug...

Ich habe seit 01.10.2010 eine eigene Werkstatt für meine unübersehbaren Projekte. Diese Werkstatt wurde natürlich zünftig mit einem Wochenendmod eingeweiht!
Es wurde ein PC in ein Apple G5-Case eingebaut, natürlich wassergekühlt.

Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/119881-apple-g5-goes-wakue-pc-drei-tagen-tag-2-a.html

Arbeitstechnisch bin ich etwas eingebunden, da ich momentan für ein halbes Jahr Praktikumstechnisch unterwegs bin und daher nur abends erreichbar bin. 
Am Abend bin ich aber im Regelfall ab sofort wieder zu erreichen.

Euer Fail-Direktor Nobbi


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

super, ich würde vorschlagen, dass du dich dann heute abend mal direkt nicht um deinen firlefanz, drittmod oder was immer es ist, kümmerst, sondern mal endlich die orga für den npc wieder übernimmst.

kann verstehen, wenn du wegen job wenig zeit hast, aber dass du zeit für 3 mods hast, aber dich dafür nicht mehr um das hauptprojekt kümmerst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Tgt79 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@OT (falls es hier etwas wie eine Topic geben sollte): gibt es eig. eine Möglichkeiten, ein MB wieder zum laufen zu bekommen das nicht mehr richtig startet, weil zum reset die BIOS-Batterie entnommen und dann vergessen wurde sie wieder einzusetzen


----------



## MiToKo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hast du denn eine (ggf. neue) Biosbatterie eingelegt? Aber eigentlich sollte es gehen, auch wenn sie leer ist, Hauptsache das Board hat Strom


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Selbst ohne bzw. mit leerer Biosbatterie startet ein MB, nur die Urzeit und das Datum im Bios stimmen dann halt nicht, weil er es immer wieder auf 0 setzt.


----------



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ​
> Huhu!
> Ich lebe noch! Und es wird wieder besser, versprochen



Dejavue...


----------



## Tgt79 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso: anscheinend nicht, zumindestens ist das bei mir der Fall.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ fifadoc:

Würde ich gerne, allerdings sind alle ausgelagerten Arbeiten die, die nicht bei mir liegen:
Window einkleben: Rosstaeuscher
HDD-Mount: kero
Airbrush: Ingo
Teile lacken: Celina`s Papa.

Ich habe nur noch 3 Überraschungsteile hier, die demnächst noch zum Lacken müssen, sonst habe ich nichts Weltbewegendes, was ich hier tun kann...


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

na endlich...
habs in diskusionströöt gefordert und hier ist es (zum teil).
mir ging/geht es darum, zu wissen, wo es harkt. also wo grad welche teile sind und was noch ansteht.
nu weiss ich/wissen wir wenigstens mal etwas mehr.
danke


----------



## Gnome (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

kerooo....wie siehtsn mitm Mount aus - hassu die Maße?


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hmm, das hättest du mit dem Benutzen eines sprechenden Knochens (Volksmund Telefon) schneller erfahren können. Haben andere auch gemacht, da mein momentan einzig funktionierender Internet-PC ausser Betrieb war wegen hardware-Umrüstung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hardwareumrüstung - das erinnert mich an was.....
mehr hard als ware - zumindest danach....


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kerl, was hast Du schon wieder angestellt? Bist mit 'm Zug durchs Zimmer?

LG


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Hmm, das hättest du mit dem Benutzen eines sprechenden Knochens (Volksmund Telefon) schneller erfahren können. Haben andere auch gemacht, da mein momentan einzig funktionierender Internet-PC ausser Betrieb war wegen hardware-Umrüstung.



tele was?
als ob ich deine nummer noch hätte 
ich nutz handy, aim, icq, skype, ts, forum... wer merkt sich denn da noch telefonnummern ^^

aber viele können bei dir nicht angerufen haben, denn nicht nur ich war kurz davor dich für tot erklären zu lassen.


----------



## godtake (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na, Kollegen, 

das ist aber doch eigentlich dann keien große Sache mehr? 

Window einkleben: 5 Minuten + 3 Tage für den Versand
Teile lackieren: 20 Minuten + 3 Tage für den Versand
Mount fertigstellen: Kero hats schon angekündigt - er braucht noch etwas, aber bei gutem Zureden glaub ich gibt der Feilenaltmeister sicher noch mal Gas
Nicht zu vergessen die RAT 7 die hier bei mir liegt und jeden Tag los kann - Der Hands-On ist fertig getippt und wartet nur noch darauf irgendwo mal passend im Tagebuch aufzutauchen.

Im Prinzip kann der Mod also in 2 Wochen fertig und finito sein und dann auf sein Airbrush warten was ja (aus uns bekannten Gründen) noch eine Zeit dauern kann. Und wenns kein Airbrush mehr gibt - dann gibts keines mehr. 

Ich empfände es als arge emotinale Entlastung für die lieben Noblorrosler, wenn wir das Ding endlich fertig bekommen.

Wenn an der Liste etwas fehlt. Bitte vervollständigen. Eine Tastatur geb ich noch dran wenns ist, sicher nix großartiges, ein Tippbrett halt.

Und nachdem sich ja immer wieder herausstellt dass alle möglichen Leute für alle möglichen Sachen Zeit haben, am NPC aber nix passiert, ist es glaub ich einfach nur gut wenn wir guggen dass das Ding fertig wird und dann wech damit (damit ist nicht speziell Nobbi gemeint, das Verhalten zeigt sich bei mehr Leuten, ist zu einem Gutteil verständlich, zu einem anderen nicht und meiner Meinung nach jedermanns eigene Sache).

ALSO: Die Herren Geschäftsführung: 
Liste machen. Termine setzen. Auf Durchführung pochen. Bei Nichteinhalten entsprechendes Personal entlassen oder Verzugsklage an den Mann bringen. Wir sind doch alle erwachsene Menschen die eben ihren Schweinehund überwinden wollen - oder auch nicht.


Alternativ schicke ich Maus und Tasta zu Nobbi und entledige mich meiner Noblorros- Zugehörigkeit - das immer wiederkehrende Rumgeärgere und Genöle ärgert nämlich einfach mich. SO. Basta.


*In anderer Sache: 
@Nyso und @Gnome: Die Avas sind in der Mache, Nyso: Mit Lambo? Gnome, was hältst du vom Noblorros- Smilie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## kero81 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann der Mod also in 2 Wochen fertig und finito sein



Sorry Godi, aber das glaubst Du doch selbst nicht?!

Wenn Du gehst, gehe ich auch...



godtake schrieb:


> Kero hats schon angekündigt - er braucht noch  etwas, aber bei gutem Zureden glaub ich gibt der Feilenaltmeister sicher  noch mal Gas



Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Gnome (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@ goddi: Goil . Wasn ein Noblorros-Smilie ? Der Link funzt i wie net....wär cool wenn du meinen Smilie mit einbringen könntest - den hab ich so gern - der bringt mir jeden Tag gute Laune 




_*///edit:*_
@ Goddi: hahaha jetzt raff ich das . 'n 1x1 Pixel Gif Bild


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

die box haste unterschlagen, die braucht noch etwas länger. denn die braucht schonmal 2x versand:
milkyway -> mory -> nobbi.

milkyway ist aber mehr oder weniger dran. hoffe es wird bald was.


----------



## Milkyway (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja, bin noch dran.  Ich hab aber nie ne Antwort darauf bekommen, wie die Blende die ich an Celinas Papa geshcickt habe verlötet wurde - im Tagebuch steht was ich meine. Is die falsch und wir bemerkens nicht, könnt das Böse für die Steuerung enden.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wenn Gott will, dass alle zu lackierenden Teile den Weg noch in diesem Jahr zu mir finden, dann fang ich auch an zu lackieren. 

Ich habe nur ehrlich gesagt weder Zeit noch Lust jedes Teil einzeln zu lackieren, wenn denn wieder einmal eines an meine Tür klopfen sollte.

SO! Jetzt fertig ich habe...




Achso, sobald die von mir zugesagten Arbeiten für den NPC erledigt sind, werde ich mein Engagement bei NLR aufgeben!

Gruß
CelinasPapa


----------



## Gnome (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Heißt das komplett Austritt oder nur die Arbeiten drastisch reduzieren?


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hoffe letzteres, sonst würde mir wirklich was fehlen.


----------



## axel25 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wir werden hier wegen dem Gemecker einiger einzelner Mitglieder stark dezimiert, und ehrlich gesagt das finde ich nicht in Ordnung, vorallem da es derzeit vorallem Leute mit wenig Zeit betrifft (CP,Nobbi, Godi, usw. arbeiten, Kaspar macht derzeit seine Ausbildung).

Ich bitte einfach nur, dass diejenigen, die daran denken auszutreten, es sich vielleicht noch einmal überlegen und andere es vielleicht zweimal überlegen, wie sie sich ausdrücken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Austretten ? NEEE leute so nicht. Ein mal Noblorros immer Noblorros. Austretten ist da keine Option. 

Beruhigt euch doch mal. Es gibt bei jeden so etwas wie real live. Und das so wird mir fast jeder zustimmen, ist bedeutend wichtiger. 
Also ruhig bleiben Tee drinken und es passt.


----------



## moe (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

da muss ich nobody ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen ().
jetzt überstürzt mal nix hier. es gibt immer irgendwo indifferenzen und verschiedene meinungen.

ich hab seit beginn dieses schuljahrs auch viel weniger zeit als sonst. liegt warscheinlich daran, dass das mein letztes jahr ist und nächstes jahr das abi ansteht. ich komm auch nicht dazu, n update in meinem casemod fred zu machen und auch nicht dazu, für alle da zu sein, die mich brauchen.
lasst euch das noch mal durch den kopf gehen und überlegt euch das ganze noch mal.


----------



## godtake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

** EILMELDUNG ** EILMELDUNG **

Wie uns soeben mitgeteilt wurde, 
verlassen Mr. CelinasPapa und Dr. Godtake
das NBL-Schiff.
In einer Pressemitteilung erwähnten die 
2 Knallköpfe:
"Na ja, reden tut man viel tun, passieren tut 
nix tun, und nun tun wir halt etwas, vielleicht
tun die anderen dann aufwachen tun."

** EILMELDUNG ** EILMELDUNG **


Noch etwas ernsthaftes, wer hier meint, über Dezimierungen und Gemecker zu schreiben, sollte sich vielleicht zunächst überlegen was er schreibt und wie er es anschließend formuliert. Denn schon lustig: "Das Gemecker einzelner Mitglieder" sowie die Namen "CP, Godtake...". Nun, ich wage darauf hinzuweisen dass es sich dabei um die Namen der meckernden handelt. 
Habe ich Dich falsch verstanden? Dann korrigiert mich, ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Und  - klar - RealLife, keiner kann das besser nachvollziehen als CP mit seiner Kleinen die irgendwie in den Kindergarten soll und der dazu noch nicht unbedingt kinderliebe Arbeitszeiten hat - oder meiner Einer mit 2 schlecht bezahlten Jobs die beide mehr Zeit kosten als ein Tag Stunden hat.

Punkt ist: Bei einem G E M E I N S C H A F T S P R O J E K T kommt es darauf an dass die Gemeinschaft auch zusammenarbeitet. Und wenn es daran wieder und wieder und wieder scheitert - nu ja, dann wird die Gemeinschaft eben kleiner.

Wie soll ichs sagen? Ich war dabei, es war geil so lange es gut war und in letzter Zeit wars immer mehr stressig, ungut und motzig und das ist etwas, das ich nicht in meiner Freizeit brauch. 


Anmerkung der Redaktion: Alle von CP und GT zugesagten Noblorros- Arbeiten werden natürlich pflichtschuldigst ausgeführt. Denn das ist auch einer der Punkte, die zur Gemeinschaft gehören: Verlässlichkeit und ein bisschen Einstehen für die Sache - nicht nur reden...


So long, im Namen von Celinas Papa und michse, 
da Godi


----------



## Gnome (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hä? Also jetzt wirklich Austritt? Or ne....das is doch *******  - *TränenSchonFastKommen*  *schnief*

Wie siehtsn mitm Avatar noch aus goddi, machst du mir ne letzte Freude mit dem


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

is doch ok oder ? es ist immer noch hobby und wie schon so beschrieben in der freizeit muss man sich stress nicht an tun. Und es ist ja nicht so das godtake oder CP sich den acount löschen lassen. 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen was hinter den kolisen vor geht wegen den PCGH Mod weis ich nicht also kann ich mir da auch kein Urteil erlauben. Daher halte ich mich diesbezüglich raus und denke mir so meinen Teil 

*langer piep ton*


----------



## Gnome (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was hastn du eigl. im Support Shop zu suchen?


----------



## nyso (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja, find ich sehr schade, da gerade du Godi irgendwie der Dreh- und Angelpunkt bei NLR bist aktuell
Kann deine Entscheidung aber verstehen, schade ists trotzdem.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Gnome schrieb:


> Was hastn du eigl. im Support Shop zu suchen?




Ich ? ähm  bin nur auf Durchreise


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jungs, lasst euch die Sache noch einmal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen, wenn der Mod erst mal 
beendet ist, sollte langsam wieder Ruhe einkehren.
Wie *nyso *schon sagte, ist NLR ohne euch nicht mehr wirklich NLR. Gerade den Kontakt
mit euch Beiden würde ich schmerzlich vermissen.


----------



## godtake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Liebster oh größter allerbester h_tobi: Unser Kontakt soll, darf, muss und wird nicht von NLR abhängen


----------



## kero81 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Real Live??? Das hier IST "Real Live"...

Mal was zum Thema Verlässligkeit:
Ich habe letzte Woche Kaspas gebeten, mir die Graka und die Backplate zu schicken, damit ich davon endlich mal Fotos online stellen kann. 

Heute kam sein Paket an, der Inhalt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist denn die Backplate???

Denke das bedarf keiner weiteren Worte...


----------



## kero81 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Gnome schrieb:


> Was hastn du eigl. im Support Shop zu suchen?



Hier darf jeder Posten.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ui, das mit der Karte ist schon heftig. Ich hoffe, er hat nur vergessen Sie einzupacken.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> Liebster oh größter allerbester h_tobi: Unser Kontakt soll, darf, muss und wird nicht von NLR abhängen



Mein allerbester, großer Godi, von dir habe ich auch nichts Anderes erwartet. 
Es freut mich, das du so denkst.


----------



## Gnome (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hier darf jeder Posten.



Achso 

Hübsche Karte


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Leider auf der Rückseite etwas "nakisch"


----------



## Gnome (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Noch was vergessen...

Ich muss Heiko da irgendwie zustimmen. Die Austritte von euch  beiden sind jetzt eigentlich nur wegen dem NLR-Mod und das ihr eigentlich  diejenigen seit, die am meisten hier für NLR tun. Könnt ihr beiden nicht  noch wenigstens bis nach dem Mod warten? Vielleicht verändert sich die  Stimmung dann ins positive wieder, denn wenn ihr fehlt, fehlt uns etwas  wichtiges. Klaus und du Goddi sind die wichtigsten Leute hier. Ohne euch  bricht hier bestimmt einiges zusammen.....Bin zwar erst neu bei NLR, aber was  man so liest wird das wohl der Fall werden...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ähm nur mal so als ausenstehender gesagt, last sie doch. Sie werden sich das sicherlich überlegt haben und da braucht man sie nicht weiter zu betackern das sie nicht austretten sollen. Da wir in so etwas ähnlichen wie einer Demokratie leben wo fast jeder fast alles sagen und fast alles machen kann was er will sollte man es dabei belassen. Vieleicht ändern sie ihre Meinung ja noch. Und wenn nicht, ist es auch egal. Schlieslic wollen sie ja nicht ihren acount speren lassen alle Kontakte abreisen lassen, wegziehen und ihren DSL Vertrag kündigen.


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@cp, godi:
ich kann euch gut verstehen. ob jemand viel oder wenig moddet ist privatsache, aber die arbeiten am NPC hab ich mir auch glatter und zuverlässiger vorgestellt.
das schlauchte/schlaucht schon enorm und ist nicht mehr lustig.

@kero:
wtf???
kaspar hat das plexi seit schier ewiger zeit da liegen und nu schickt er es nichtmal mit? omfg.
ok, da er ja keine zeit/lust zu haben scheint, wäre es nett, wenn du mir die karte mal ausmessen könntest. dann schneide ich die backplate zusammen und schick sie dir.
wird aber bis nächste woche dauern, da ich bis einschließlich montag beruflich eingespannt bin.
aber danach gehts direkt an die backplate, versprochen.

@all:
haut doch einfach mal vorschläge raus, was auf die backplate könnte, so einfarbig gelb find ich etwas öde.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mach doch ein Muster drauf also Gravieren. Das Gravierte malt ihr mit UV Farbe an und setzt später eine UV lichtquelle in das Case. das sollte passen.


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

uv licht ist nicht geplant und wird auch nicht ins case kommen, meines wissens.


----------



## godtake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nope, UV ist nicht. Aber ich hab hier noch jede Menge LackierfolienDingsbums (vergessen wie das Zeug heißt...). Ich kann gerne das Noblorros- Logo da als Positiv oder Negativ (wie viel Gelb wollen wir?) noch aussschneiden und Kero schicken.


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ganz ehrlich? entscheide selbst oder wirf ne münze 
bis wir hier klar werden, was wir wirklich wollen, ist es weihnachten.

ich schneide einfach die platte aus und schräge die kanten an, damit es nicht so doof aussieht.
evlt setz ich auch bohrlöcher, wenn ich werte bekomme. ist aber gefährlich, da ich ja nicht testen kann.


----------



## nyso (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gelbes Plexi, mit diffus gelben LEDs beleuchtet, das ganze wird mit schwarzer Folie überklebt, aus der vorher das Logo ausgeschnitten wurde. So sieht man nur das Logo, und der Effekt ist sehr geil.
Das würde ich sogar machen. Schick mir die Karte, gib mir 3 Tage plus den Versand, und fertig. Dann habe ich auch was am NPC gemacht^^


----------



## godtake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich klär das mit Kero und meld mich // @Nyso & @Fifa


----------



## kero81 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gegessen! Nyso, bitte deine Adresse als PN zu mir und @Fifa, ich messe dir die Graka aus und lasse dir die Maße zukommen. Werde dir am Wochenende die Maße zuschicken.


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

klingt gut. 
dann schnibbel ich die karte nur in form (länge, breite) und schräge schonmal die kanten ab, dann gehts an nyso und der kümmert sich um die leuchten, optik, montage, etc.

ich denke dienstag oder mittwoch werd ich zum schnibbeln kommen.


----------



## nyso (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die Kanten lass mal so wie sie sind, das mach ich dann schon. Nicht das du zu viel abschnibbelst und ich die LEDs nicht mehr drankrieg

So, wir haben die Wahl. 

1.) Normale 3mm LEDs diffus Gelb
Vorteil, perfekte Ausleuchtung, ohne helle und dunkle Bereiche. Nachteil, die 3mm lassen sich sehr schlecht bei 3mm Plexi einpassen

2.) 1,8mm LEDs Gelb
Vorteil, sehr klein, lässt sich perfekt einpassen. Nachteil evtl. dunkle und helle Bereiche.

3.) 3mm LEDs, die Rot UND Gelb können, je nach Polung.
Vorteil, man könnte das Logo bei normaler Taktung gelb leuchten lassen, und übertaktet wird es dann rot, nettes Gimmick. Nachteil, 3mm schlecht einzupassen und die evtl. dunklen und hellen Bereiche. Dazu könnte das sehr fummlig werden, keine Ahnung wie die angeschlossen werden, oder wie man das mit der Polung macht. Geschweige wie man die Farben je nach Takt automatisiert ändern lassen kann.


----------



## godtake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Heyho, ich bin für die ersten ...die 2. machen vielleicht wirklich zu ungleichmäßiges Licht und die 3. klingen nach ewig Arbeit!


----------



## nyso (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, bei 3. könnte man das ja evtl. auch per Schalter realisieren, so das der Besitzer dann entweder rot oder gelb hat. Ob das dann aber noch sinnvoll ist, die Frage stell ich jetzt einfach mal in den Raum

Godi, ich glaub ich bin für 1. UND 2.
Die LEDs sind Centartikel, also kauf ich beides, und probiere erst die 1,8mm. Wenn die nicht so gut wirken, nehm ich halt die 3mm. Hab ja bei meiner Backplate irgendwas um die 50 davon verlötet und eingeklebt, da sollte ich die 10 auch noch schaffen

Edit:
Grad entdeckt, dass die 1,8-1,9mm LEDs auch diffus sind, Abstrahlwinkel von 40°. Damit sollte ich bei einem Abstand von je 2-3cm eine perfekte Ausleuchtung hinkriegen^^
Also wirds wohl die 2.^^


----------



## godtake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

/ sign


----------



## h_tobi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

nyso, bei dir habe ich keine Bedenken, du wirst was richtig Feines draus machen.


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ajo, dann lass ich die kanten so. aber 3mm leds in 3mm plexi könnte echt probleme machen.

hätte ne andere idee: ich schnibbel 2 platten und wir machen draus ne 6mm abdeckung.
ist zwar nicht normal so, aber was solls. halt einfach zwei platten kleben.
den rand der platte könnte man dann schwarz lackieren oder abkleben, dann sieht man auch nicht, dass es zwei platten sind.

btw: eine ovale platte, bzw. abgerundet sähe sicher auch ganz passend aus.


----------



## nyso (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne, ich nehm einfach die 1,9mm LEDs, da reicht eine 3mm Platte volkommen aus. Passt scho
Mir kam da aber grad eine andere Idee^^ Ich brauche das Plexi dann 5cm breiter, als die Karte tief ist.
Quasi so, dass 5cm noch in den Rechner reingucken, wenn die Platte draufliegt.


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

sag mit einfach, wie groß das stück sein soll. kann es dir entweder exakt schneiden, oder halt grob und du schneidest es zuende.


----------



## axel25 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



godtake schrieb:


> ** EILMELDUNG ** EILMELDUNG **
> 
> Noch etwas ernsthaftes, wer hier meint, über Dezimierungen und Gemecker zu schreiben, sollte sich vielleicht zunächst überlegen was er schreibt und wie er es anschließend formuliert. Denn schon lustig: "Das Gemecker einzelner Mitglieder" sowie die Namen "CP, Godtake...". Nun, ich wage darauf hinzuweisen dass es sich dabei um die Namen der meckernden handelt.
> Habe ich Dich falsch verstanden? Dann korrigiert mich, ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
> ...



Ja, du hast mich missverstanden: Ich meinte, ihr seid die beiden, die austreten wollen, auffällig jedoch ist, dass ihr beide meines Wissens nach berufstätig seid und genauso wie viele andere hier, von denen ich weiß das
 ihr Alltag stressig ist, auch noch dafür gerügt werden, dass sie nicht ihr bißchen Freizeit für den Mod verwenden.

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich Kaspar seit längerem nicht gesprochen, aber ich hätte erwartet, dass er das Plexi beilegt.


----------



## godtake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Axel25: Dann entschuldige ich mich ganz vielmals - so rum verstanden klingts viel viel besser in meinen Ohren .


----------



## Gnome (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Goddiiiiii  - nochmals vielen Dank für das nette Ava


----------



## axel25 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Japp, wirklich sehr gelungen :d.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*Neue Entwicklungen im NobLorRos-Testcenter!*

Hallo!

Und wieder gibt es neue Entwicklungen im NobLorRos-Testcenter.

Unsere erste Entwicklung:  die *neue, innovative Keilschraube* _mit_ Einfädelknick!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Diese Schraube bietet Ihnen folgende Vorteile:

Auf Grund ihres gebogenen Endes - eben der (nicht patentierte) Einfädelknick - lässt sie sich auch an schwer zugänglichen Stellen leichter einfädeln
Wegen  Ihrer Keilform erreicht sie einen hohen Anpressdruck; dadurch eignet  sie sich ideal zum Abdichten im Bereich der Wasser führenden Teile einer  Wasserkühlung
Das Einschrauben könnte  allerdings ein wenig schwierig werden - bitte beachten Sie daher den  Hinweis zum Werkzeug weiter unten....
da diese Schraube absolut zuverlässig (nicht) abdichtet, erleichtert sie die Suche nach der Leckstelle.....
die integrierte U-Scheibe erleichtert es, diese Schraube auch bei zu großen Löchern - wie eben bei NobLorRos üblich - zu nutzen.
In diesem Falle wird das (zu große) Loch zuverlässig nicht abgedeckt.
durch das dicke untere Ende wird das Einschrauben vereinfacht: ist der Anfang gemacht, geht der Rest einfacher, da er ja dünner ist.
(nur den Anfang einzuschrauben, ist leider unmöglich....)
Jede dieser Schrauben wird unter hohem Aufwand - so um die 90 Tonnen mit 1600PS - eigens angefertigt.
Jede dieser Schrauben ist damit ein Unikat!

Einziger Nachteil dieser Schraube: da ein normaler Schraubendreher nicht  passt, wird zum Eindrehen dieser Schraube ein - nicht lieferbares -  Spezialwerkzeug benötigt.....
Diese Entwicklung liegt ja schon einige Tage zurück.
Wir haben uns jedoch nicht auf unserem Erfolg ausgeruht, sondern dennoch - und erneut völlig sinnfrei - weiter entwickelt.....

Nach der Keilschraube wurde nunmehr eine neue Schnellkupplung entwickelt:
Die *NobRolRos-Schnellkupplung!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ (Anmerkung: das Bild zeigt den - vierfach überteuerten - Satz aus Kupplung und Stecker)​ Diese Schnellkupplung ist garantiert:


*nicht wasserdicht* - jedenfalls hält sich _in_ dieser Schnellkupplung garantiert kein Wasser!
*tropffrei:* wo nix drin ist, kann auch nix tropfen
*einbaufreundlich:* Einbau zwecklos - und unmöglich!
*leicht zu lagern*: sie nimmt - auch im Mülleimer - wenig Platz weg
*wartungsfrei:* da ist jede Wartung überflüssig
*kinderfreundlich 1:* auch als 3D-Puzzle für Kinder geeignet
*kinderfreundlich 2:* da dieses 3D-Puzzlegarantiert unvollständig ist, kann es auch keinen Streit unter den Kindern geben: es hat ja keines der Kinder das 3D-Puzzle auflösen können.....
*ehefreundlich:* diese Anschaffung ist leicht zu verstecken - und erspart so den Ehekrach!
*gut tarnbar:* die Zugehörigkeit zum (teuren) Hobby kann verschleiert werden: ein Zweck ist hier nicht erkennbar!
*das ideale Geschenk:* solch eine Schnellkupplung hat nicht jeder!
vor Weihnachten kann sie auch gut versteckt werden - siehe oben.
*einzigartig:* jedes Exemplar wird individuell platt gemacht....

Dazu als Nebenentwicklung: 
*das NobLorRos-3D-Display mit der modischen Doppelwelle!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*modisch - aber unfunktional:*  dieses Display hat die neue, modische Doppelwelle erhalten - diese  erfüllt einen doppelten Zweck: eine Montage auf einem beliebigen  Monitorarm oder einer sonstigen Halterung ist nicht möglich.
Außerdem wird Ihnen so auch bei normalem Bildmaterial der absolut neue und innovative (und total unfunktionale) NobLorRos-3D-Effekt ermöglicht.
Eine passende Halterung wird von uns entwickelt; die Vorstellung dieser erfolgt am 30.2......
*neuartige Formgebung:* Dieses Display hat schon eine 3D-Form - aufwändige Software entfällt daher
*benutzerfreundlich 1:* genauso wie das Tragen dieser lästigen (rot/grünen) 3D-Brille
*benutzerfreundlich 2:* dieses Display hat garantiert weder Inputlag noch Wiedergabeverzögerungen oder Schlieren im Bild - wo kein Bild...
*schnell:* dieses Display liefert Ihnen so schnell ein Bild, dass niemand je ein Bild sehen wird
*Energiesparend*: Anschlüsse sind sowieso keine (mehr) dran!
*Umweltfreundlich:* Ihr altes Display wird erneut verwendet anstatt mühsam entsorgt zu werden!
*preiswert: *für dieses Display brauchen Sie keine (teure) Grafikkarte - es kommt ganz ohne aus!

Weitere Neuentwicklungen folgen!

grüße aus dem NobLorRos-Entwicklungcenter!

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach ja: 


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch
> 
> Jetzt müsstest Du den Schraubendreher auch noch überfahren...dann passt er wieder auf die Schraube....



Ich wusste doch, ich habe da was vergessen - ich hole es die Woche auf Nachtschicht nach!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BeerIsGood (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Herrlich, was du auf der Arbeit so alles machen kannst. Und so schön modern und innovativ, Hut ab


----------



## axel25 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie viele Achsen hat das Monster eigentlich?


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Welches Monster?
Ist doch 'ne handelsübliche Diesellok - mehr nicht.
In dem Fall: vier.
Ergibt 88 Tonnen, bin also nur mit 44 Tonnen drüber....
Sieht aber bei drei Achsen (=66 T) auch nicht viel anders aus.

Würde ich 1700 Tonnen (hab' ich manchmal auch greifbar) nehmen, hätte ich ein Problem: das Ergebnis ist nicht mehr beweglich, weil ich's nicht von der Schiene ab bekomme!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hahahah göttlich, Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> In dem Fall: vier.
> Ergibt 88 Tonnen, bin also nur mit 44 Tonnen drüber....
> Sieht aber bei drei Achsen (=66 T) auch nicht viel anders aus.



Öhm...wenn du nicht gerade mit beiden Achsen und beiden Rädern der jeweiligen Achse gleichzeitig drauf stehst müsste sich doch eine Belastung von 88t / 4 Achsen / 2 Räder pro Achse = 11t/Rad ergeben, oder? 
Und da ich einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass du nacheinander mit 2 Reifen von 2 Achsen darüber gefahren bist, müsste demnach eine Belastung von 2x 11t auf die Gegenstände gewirkt haben. 

Auch wenn es nichts am Ergebnis ändert  Die 44t können erst zustandekommen wenn NLR es schafft die Naturgesetze fernzumodden


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sorry, aber: 11 Tonnen je Rad ergibt bei vier Achsen (=vier Räder) 44 Tonnen, da ich mit vier 'Reifen' (meine sind aus Stahl) drüber bin.


----------



## computertod (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

die Schnellkupplung kommt mir ja bekannt vor, aber was war denn das für ein Display mal?


----------



## h_tobi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Falls ich mal ein Blech habe, das einige Millimeter zu kurz ist, weiß ich nun, an wen ich es schicken 
muss, um es passend zu bekommen. 
Auf jeden Fall fällt so die Entsorgung leichter, da die Teile nicht mehr so sperrig sind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Computertod: nein - ich leiste Dir keine Amtshilfe: Du musst Deine schon alleine kaputt machen!
Das Display stammt aus einem Netbook oder so - ich fand es nach dem Flohmarkt auf dem Kirmesplatz.

h_tobi: kommt auf das Blech an - ab einer gewissen Dicke besteht die Gefahr, dass es länger wird: ein Euro wird so etwa 'nen Meter lang.....
Das könnte den Transport erschweren....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das ist ja noch besser, dann nehme ich 10 m² Alu vom Feinsten, ich schicke dir dann 1 cm² zum Bearbeiten.


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Leute, ich könnte mal etwas Hilfe gebrauchen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-sehr-langsame-verbindung-bitte-um-hilfe.html


----------



## axel25 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich meine nur wegen der Achslast von 22 Tonnen, ein ICE 1 brings auf maximal 21.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und?
Wat iss denn son' Scheiß ICE?
vorne und hinten steckt noch Technik drin, der Rest ist doch nur verpackte Luft.

Bei uns fahren die Maschienen mit Achlasten bis zu 22,5 Tonnen (manche habe als vierachsige Lok 90 Tonnen Gesamgewicht.
Und auch die Güterwagen sind teilweise so: die Vierachser mit Blechrollen oder Erz oder Stahlplatten werden gerne mal auf Streckenklasse 'D' ausgelastet - und das sind nun mal 22,5 Tonnen Achslast.

Achtet mal im Straßenverkehr auf die Anschriften an den LKW.
Hab't Ihr an einem Containerlaster an der Zugmaschine ein grünes Quadrat mit 'nem weißen 'K' drin - dann habt' Ihr keinen 38-Tonner vor Euch, sondern einen 44-Tonner!
Die sind dann als Fahrzeug im Kombiverkehr angemeldet und dürfen die schweren Container (32 Tonnen und drüber) transportieren.

Und verlasst Euch nicht drauf, was dran steht: auch wenn draußen was von Möbeln oder Lebensmittel dran steht - es kann auch eine 25 Tonnen Stahlrolle sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja, zumindest der ICE 1 ist noch recht Robust, schaffts immerhin ohne Ausfall der Klima-Anlage durch den Sommer.

Und zerlegt 25 Schafe bei Tempo 250, die Triebköpfe vorne und hinten entgleisen (2*80 Tonnen) zusammen mit 8 Wagen, aber 4 Wagen bleiben im Gleis .

Und ehrlich gesagt, kann ich langsame Los (alles unter 140km/h) nicht leiden.
_Duckundweg_

Habt ihr in der Firma eigentlich auch E-Loks?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Hallo ???*

*Mir stellt sich hier folgende Frage zum NobLorRos PCGH Projekt*

*Einige hier bemängeln, das sich die NobLorRos Geschäftsleitung nicht kümmert/meldet.....

Es gibt nicht nur Nobbi sondern auch Rosstaeuscher...

Wie wäre es denn dann mal mit einer PN an MICH ???

Das Projekt ist komplett durchgesprochen worden und seit Monaten, weiß jeder, was er machen soll....

Ein bisschen Eigenverantwortung kann man ja wohl von sogenannten Erwachsenen Menschen doch erwarten oder ???

Jeder hat seine Aufgabe bekommen und übernommen.....also quatscht nicht  ständig Dummes Zeug, sondern macht einfach den Part, den Ihr machen  wolltet....

Wenn etwas unklar ist oder etwas fehlt, dann könnt Ihr ja mal eine PN an Nobbi oder MICH schicken, anstatt tagelang hier zu sinnieren, herumzuspämmen  oder motzen....

Ich will jetzt hier niemanden persönlich angreifen, beleidigen oder ähnliches...*

*Ich lese hier ständig mit, aber muss doch nicht ständig etwas schreiben oder ???*

*Einige haben ja auch die Telefonnr. der NobLorRos Geschäftsleitung....ALSO "Ruf doch mal an...."*

Mfg


----------



## godtake (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja...genau...


----------



## kero81 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hmmm, was soll ich sagen?! Aaah, ich habs. Ja...genau... 


Edit: 
Nur mal so nebenbei, ich habe extra einen Teamspeak Server für NobLorRos eingerichtet, auf dem die "sogenannte Geschäftsleitung" noch nicht einmal war. Ich habe Skype und ICQ, jedoch keine Telefonflatrate!!! Warum zum Henker sollte ICH da jemanden anrufen??? Und überhaupt, wer bin ich das ICH überhaupt anrufen muss?! 

Alle Fragen die wir hatten wurden im Diskussions Thread gestellt; warum werden diese von "ständig mitlesenden" nicht beantwortet?!


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ich fasse mich kurz:

die "NobLorRos Geschäftsleitung" hat mir mitgeteilt, dass in dem Namen "*NobLorRos*" kein *Fifa* enthalten ist.

aus dieser information und den weiteren Mittelungen an meine Person schließe ich, dass die "Firma NobLorRos" nicht weiter mit meiner Arbeit plant.
Ich komme dem Wunsch der Geschäftleitung nach und ziehe meine Konsequenzen.
Von nun an werde ich wieder eigene Wege gehen.


In diesem Sinne weiterhin ein fröhliches Modden.


PS: den zuschnitt der Graka abdeckung mach ich natürlich noch fertig.


----------



## godtake (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Godtake reicht hiermit offiziell seine Kündigung bei der Geschäftsführung ein. 
So long, da Godi.

PS: Die zugesagte Mod- Arbeit (Rat 7) wird natürlich noch vollständig abgeliefert, ebenso die Mitarbeit an der Backplate.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jetzt mal fern ab von Noblorros und Nobody-inc.

Findet ihr nicht das es langsam mal _*reicht*_ ? Ihr seid doch alle Vernünftige Menschen und man kann doch miteinander Reden ODER ? Ihr keift euch hier an, da könnte man denken ihr seid waschweiber die sich um ein Putzmittel streiten welches besser ist. 

Es geht hier immer noch um ein Hobby und Freizeit und die soll spaß machen. Aber was macht ihr ? Hmm ? ihr giftet euch hier an. Nicht nur via PN was die eine Sache ist, nein auch öffentlich und das ist das was nicht richtig ist. Bei gemeinschaftsprojekten dieser größenordnung kann immer etwas schief gehen. Das ist normal das leigt einerseits an den Menschen selber aber auch an zufällen. 
Das ist aber kein Problem solange alle etwas tollerant und nachsichtig sind. Aber genau das fehlt hier schlicht in der zwischenzeit. Ich kann nicht beurteilen was via PN sich zu getragen hat aber ich sehe den Kindergarten der hier ab abgeht. 
Also reißt euch jetzt endlich zusammen macht euch einen Termin aus wo jeder kann. Oder zumindest die meisten und redet mal ernsthaft und sachlich wie es hier weitergehen soll. Ich meine dabei nicht Noblorros, nein ich meine den Mod. Ihr habt so viele Sponsoren zusammen bekommen, Ihr habt einiges an untertützung seitens PCGH bekommen und nun bekommt ihr es nicht einmal auf der Reihe alles vernünftig zu klären ?
Kommt schon das soll doch einfach nur ein sch....  scherz sein oder ? 

Wenn ihrdas nicht hin bekommen solltet dann währe das mehr als bedauerlich. Nicht nur für PCGH oder die sponsoren nein auch für die Comyuniti denn es zeigt das wie unfähig sie ist und es so nicht einmal hin bekommt die einfachsten Dinge zu planen. Und bedenkt nicht nur ihr und damit meine ich alle beteiligten Plamiert euch nein ihr Blamiert auch den rest der hier aktiven.

Also reißt euch zusammen macht euch einen endgültigen Plan aus wer was macht und Handelt auch danach.

Ich für meinen Teil werte mich nicht weiter zu dem Thema äußern da es mir im Grunde nichts angeht da ich weder beteiligt noch die genauen abläufer auserhalb der Treads kenne. Im grunde steht es mir eigentlich nicht zu einen solchen Text zu schreiben aber einer muss es ja tun in der hoffnung das ihr aus euren giftelein mal aufwacht.

Nobody.


----------



## nyso (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Ich bin nicht allzu oft deiner Meinung, aber hier muss ich dir 150%ig zustimmen.

Jeder von euch hat Verantwortung übernommen, sowohl die sogenannte Geschäftsführung als auch alle anderen.

Die Geschäftsführung ist jetzt offenbar wieder da, wer was machen soll ist geklärt, ich selbst investiere jetzt noch etwas von meiner nicht vorhandenen Zeit (ich habe die Grakabackplate vorhin mit kranker Tochter auf dem Schoß geplant, nur so nebenbei), jetzt kann es endlich wieder Bergauf gehen, und was macht ihr? Ihr fetzt euch per PN und hier im Thread?

Reißt euch einfach nochmal am Riemen, lasst den Kindergarten sein gut ists. 

P.S. Ich arbeite aktuell nichtmal an meinem Mod, aber hier investiere ich jetzt noch Zeit, um das ganze noch zu retten.

P.S.S. Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Kaspar? Ich bin gerade unschlüssig. Er sollte ja die Backplate machen, hat gesagt er ist fertig, hat monatelang nichts gebracht, und jetzt schickt er die Graka ohne Backplate. Seit dem hat er sich nichtmal gemeldet. Kann sein das ich mich irre, aber ich denke er hat die Backplate nie gemacht, sondern das einfach behauptet, und jetzt wird er sich hier sicher nie wieder melden.
Sorry wenn ich mich irre, aber den Eindruck habe ich grad....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> ich fasse mich kurz:
> 
> die "NobLorRos Geschäftsleitung" hat mir mitgeteilt, dass in dem Namen "*NobLorRos*" kein *Fifa* enthalten ist.
> 
> ...




Es ging eigentlich um solche Aussagen, die Du öfters getroffen hast....

Man sollte manchmal gewisse Dinge nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen...



> lass mich raten? frust, weil die angebliche "orga" auch seit über 2 monaten nichts von sich hören lässt?
> 
> ja, ich finds auch assi.
> 
> ps: von mir aus solltest du die orga des mods übernehmen. brauchen nur einen, der die teile von nobbi abholt.


Die Geschäftsleitung kann man nicht absetzen, dazu müsste man in der Geschäftsleitung sein....

Und die Geschäftsleitung besteht aus mehr als nur "NOBBI"....

Du hast Dich auch monatelang ausgeklingt und den BETRIEB aufgehalten und das wirfst Du jetzt anderen vor....

Damit hatte keiner ein Problem, da es sich hierbei ja um ein Langzeitprojekt handelt und Beruf/Familie geht nun mal vor....

Los werden will/wollte Dich keiner....

NUR mit Kritik muss man auch mal leben können....Dazu geäußert hast Du Dich ja nicht weiter....

ABER solche und ähnliche Dinge sollte man nicht öffentlich Diskutieren....

Wegen solchem Theater wie Zitiert, wollten einige Aussteigen...

Und so wie es aussieht, sind jetzt wohl einige ausgestiegen....


@Kero
Teamspeak konnte ich bis vor einer Woche nicht wahrnehmen....
(Fehlkonstruktion meiner Reisetruhe.....und ich habe eine Ferngemoddete 384KB Leitung....da ist das auch kein Vergnügen....)

Jetzt sollte es funktionieren....

Ich meinte, ich hätte Dir das auch mal mitgeteilt....

Jetzt muss ich nur noch raus finden wie Teamspeak funktioniert....

@Nobody
Das hat gesessen...
Sign


@ALL
Der Zweck des ganzen war, Euch mal wieder daran zu erinnern, das der Mod ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt ist...

NobLorRos ist eine Erfindung von Nobbi und mir....derLordselbst wurde zwangsverpflichtet...

Beim Start des Projektes, wurde klar gemacht, das es sich um ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt handelt und die, die mitmachen wollen können mitmachen....jeder so wie er Zeit und Möglichkeiten hat...

Wer sich zwischenzeitlich ausklinken muss, da RL ja schließlich vorgeht, der muss das natürlich auch machen....

Das gilt auch für die Geschäftsleitung....

NUR in letzter Zeit wurde das wohl vergessen und verbissen Diskutiert und Schuld hin und her geschoben.....

Wenn ich für mich sprechen darf, ich war Gesundheitlich SEHR angeschlagen und das war nicht von Schlechten Eltern.......(Sehr schlechtes EKG)

Deshalb bin ich vor drei Wochen operiert worden und jetzt geht es mir schon erheblich besser....

Dazu kam, das ich beruflich und Privat auch extrem viel um die Ohren hatte....

Jetzt habe ich wieder Zeit, dafür muss sich jetzt Nobbi etwas ausklinken, da er gleichzeitig Praktikum, Studium UND seinen Job unter einem Hut bekommen muss (Er und seine Frau sind SELBSTSTÄNDIG !!!)

Man hätte mich auch mal per PN anschreiben können, wenn Probleme sind, ABER das hat keiner getan.... 

Da ich ne ganze weile nur sporadisch im Forum mal war, habe ich das Stocken nicht sofort mitbekommen....nur das Rumgemotze....

Da platzt einem ja auch mal die Hutschnur....

Mein eigenes Projekt, hatte auch monatelang auf Eis gelegen....

Ist ja auch egal....wir sollten jetzt mal Tief Luft holen, den Ärger herunter spülen und das komische Gelbe Teil fertig bauen....


Wer jetzt der Meinung ist, das er Konsequenzen ziehen muss, dann muss er das wohl machen....Ich fände es Schade....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen. Ich bin nicht allzu oft deiner Meinung, aber hier muss ich dir 150%ig zustimmen.
> 
> Jeder von euch hat Verantwortung übernommen, sowohl die sogenannte Geschäftsführung als auch alle anderen.
> 
> ...




Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.....

Ich hatte Kaspar die Graka auf der Cebit gegeben und muss gestehen, das ich die irgendwie aus den Augen verloren habe....

*Aufruf !!!*

*WER MÖCHTE DIE BACKPLATE MACHEN ???*

Soll ich die machen ???

Das einzigste, was ich derzeit am Mod zu machen habe ist die gewaltige Aufgabe, die Scheibe ein zu kleben....und eventuell die 700 Km nach Süddeutschland runter zu heizen um den PC mit zusammen zu bauen...

Angepeilt ist derzeit Mitte Dezember.....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



			
				Fifa schrieb:
			
		

> klingt gut.
> dann schnibbel ich die karte nur in form (länge, breite) und schräge schonmal die kanten ab, dann gehts an nyso und der kümmert sich um die leuchten, optik, montage, etc.





			
				Nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Gelbes Plexi, mit diffus gelben LEDs beleuchtet, das ganze wird mit schwarzer Folie überklebt, aus der vorher das Logo ausgeschnitten wurde. So sieht man nur das Logo, und der Effekt ist sehr geil.
> Das würde ich sogar machen. Schick mir die Karte, gib mir 3 Tage plus den Versand, und fertig. Dann habe ich auch was am NPC gemacht^^





			
				godi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich klär das mit Kero und meld mich // @Nyso & @Fifa





			
				Kero schrieb:
			
		

> Gegessen! Nyso, bitte deine Adresse als PN zu mir und @Fifa, ich messe dir die Graka aus und lasse dir die Maße zukommen. Werde dir am Wochenende die Maße zuschicken.




Afaik ist das doch schon geklärt?


----------



## nyso (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wer die Backplate macht ist geklärt. Fifa schneidet mir das Plexi ungefähr zu, ich mache den Rest, lediglich das mit der Folie ist noch offen, da weiß ich nicht wie man das am Besten macht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also: das wichtigste zuerst: gute Besserung Deiner Tochter nyso!

Ansonsten: ich stimme nobody mal zu: dieses angegifte muss doch nun wirklich nicht hier und öffentlich sein.

Aber: manche haben auch ein Privatleben, welches Probleme - wie Krankheiten, Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes, Geschäftsaufgabe und andere Widrigkeiten enthalten kann.
Jedoch: jeder, der sich bereit erklärt hat, Leistungen für den N-PC zu erbringen, wusste das vorher!
Also: soll auch jeder diese Leistungen (endlich) erbringen!

Und: dieses ständige Gekeife nervt und hat hier nix verloren - das kann jeder auf Arbeit, in der Schule oder zur Not in der Familie haben!
Ansonsten macht einen 'nobLorRos-Streit-Thread' auf - und lasst diesen hier in Ruhe.
Das ist ja schlimmer als in der Lindenstraße!

Wo ist eigentlich unser Mod?


----------



## nyso (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Also: das wichtigste zuerst: gute Besserung Deiner Tochter nyso!



Dankeschön Sie hat mich vor einer halben Stunde aus dem Schlaf geholt, obwohl sie sonst immer durchschläft. Umgezogen, neue Windel, ZWEI Flaschen, Bettchen mit Wärmflasche aufgewärmt, und jetzt schläft sie zum Glück wieder. Mayas erste Erkältung, mal gucken wie sie das verkraftet. 




> Jedoch: jeder, der sich bereit erklärt hat, Leistungen für den N-PC zu erbringen, wusste das vorher!
> Also: soll auch jeder diese Leistungen (endlich) erbringen!



Godi und CP werden ihre versprochenen Leistungen ja trotz Austritts erfüllen haben sie gesagt, und dem kann man wohl 300% vertrauen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

OK...

Das mit der Graka hat sich erledigt....

Anscheinend habe ich das nicht so richtig registriert....

@nyso
Gute Besserung an Deine Tochter...


Mfg


----------



## axel25 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Nyso: Gute Besserung an deine Tochter!

Wegen Kaspar siehe entsprechendem Fred.


----------



## moe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso: wenn dud die folie meinst, die hinter die graka abdeckung soll:
da kann man einfach so folie zum büchereinbinden hinterkleben. das funktioniert echt gut und es sieht aus, als sei das plexi verspiegelt. wenn licht durchscheint, dann wirds durchsichtig.

ich hätte da noch was in gelb da, das könnte ich dir schicken.


----------



## nyso (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hinter die Abdeckung?

Es wird ja gelbes Plexi genommen, das wird mit gelben LEDs beleuchtet, und dann wird einfach mit schwarzer Folie abgeklebt, so das nur noch das Logo selbst gelb leuchtet^^

Gelbe Folie ist aber trotzdem eine gute Idee, denn man könnte durch das beleuchtete Logo die Rückseite der Graka sehen. Wäre also echt toll wenn du mir da etwas schicken könntest, so kann man das sicher verhindern


----------



## moe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ach stimmt, so rum war das.
für dein vorhaben würde ich zwar eher die schwarze folie nehmen, aber ich kann dir schon was von der gelben schicken, vlt gibts dadurch ja nen schönen effekt. 
dann musst mir nur noch ne pn mit deiner adresse schicken und mir sagen, wie viel du ungefähr brauchst und wie groß die stücke sein müssen. dann kann ichs auch in nem brief schicken. knicken macht sich bei dem zeug nicht so gut, das sieht man nachher.

btw: ich hab nur eine lage hinter das window geklebt. wenn man mehrere nimmt, wird das schnell undurchsichtiger, könnte also klappen, was du vorhast.


----------



## nyso (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jap, mach ich sobald ich die exakten Maße habe^^
Ist aber nicht allzu viel, höchstens 5 x 10cm.


----------



## moe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

okay. 
ich schick dir dann mehrere lagen, dann kannst du ausprobieren, wie das wirkt, wenn mehrere übereinander liegen.


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schön zu sehen, dass wir irgendwie nach einem netten Streit unsere Basis wiedergefunden haben.

Der Termin zum Zusammenbau für den N-PC 01 wird der 

*11.12.2010 

*​sein...falls wir nicht irgendwie vorher die Erde mit Plexi-Verbiegungen zerstören.

*Offizielle Stellungnahme der 1/3-Planstelle der Geschäftsleitung:
*
*Liebe aktive, ehemalige und inaktive Mitglieder*, *Frau Bundeskanzler und natürlich seine Heiligkeit, der Papst...* (Der Erfinder der gleichnahmigen Lüfter)

*Die Ereignisse der letzten Monate waren für alle sicherlich mit harten Einschnitten ins Privatleben, Gesundheit und Körperteilen verbunden....
Aber alle Härten sollten nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, dass NobLorRos ein Modding-Kombinat sein sollte, welches Modden als SPASS ansehen und Hauptsächlich durch Blödsinn und Kreativität auffallen wollte.
Dieses Ziel wurde anfänglich erreicht.

Leider haben wir alle uns zu etwas blödem hinreissen lassen und angefangen, uns wegen nicht gerade großer Probleme anzugiften.

Generell hat die Geschäftsführung ständig geloost....versucht, aus den Mitgliedern Staatsmodder in Dremelform zu machen.

Leider ist das Ergebnis und unsere Vorbildfunktion von Schalke 04 übernommen worden, die nun verdient einen Top Tabellenplatz in der zukünftigen Amateur-Oberliga ergattert haben.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass der verdiente Platz am Modding-Olymp so achtlos weggeben wird.
Aber wir respektieren die Wünsche der nun Ehemaligen und sie sind natürlich weiterhin in den Tagebüchern herzlich willkommen.

Ebenso werden wir sie natürlich kostenfrei fernmodden.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die freundschaftlichen Ebenen nicht darunter leiden müssen.

Ich persönlich bin nicht nachtragend und gestehe meine Fehler natürlich ein. Sie waren da. Nicht ohne Grund, RL lässt grüßen, aber sie waren nun mal da.

Aber etwas mehr Eigenverantwortung wäre sicherlich in einigen Fällen angebracht gewesen.

Passiert ist passiert, abgehakt.

Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich allen Positiven und negativen Meinungen recht:

NobLorRos wird umdenken müssen und es auch tun.

Aber vergesst vorher nicht den einjährigen Geburtstag.

Euer Nobbi

*


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *
> Generell hat die Geschäftsführung ständig geloost....versucht, aus den Mitgliedern Staatsmodder in Dremelform zu machen.
> 
> ...und gestehe meine Fehler natürlich ein. Sie waren da.
> *




Danke, das tut mal gut sowas zu lesen.  Wäre sowas mal früher gepostet worden, wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht eskaliert.


----------



## axel25 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schließe mich Kero an.

Und wir haben wieder zu unseren... ähm... geistreichen Testen zurückgefunden .

€: Und gleich mal verschrieben, richtig ist :Texten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

**Klonk**

*Nobbi hat es auf den Punkt gebracht...

Auch ich gebe zu mich zu sehr aus allem herausgehalten zu haben und habe mich zu wenig gekümmert....

Es hat eine Menge Kommunikationsprobleme gegeben, wo vorallen auch die Geschäftsleitung voll involviert war/ist.

Ich war schlecht informiert und habe dadurch ebenfalls zu dem Chaos beigetragen.*

*"Mea Culpa"
*
*Ich entschuldige mich hier Öffentlich, für die zu scharfen PN`s die ich an 2 Leute verschickt habe, aufgrund von Halbwissen....*

*Sorry Leute !!!
*
*Ich bedauere Aufrichtig, das einige Mitglieder uns nach der Fertigstellung des NPC-1 uns verlassen wollen.*

*Schade !*

*Nichts desto Trotz sind die Mitglieder der Geschäftsleitung auch nur Menschen und wir werden uns in nächster Zeit mal bei einem Kasten Farbmuster zurückziehen und eine Komplette Neuorganisation von NobLorRos besprechen.....

Ich hoffe, das es in Zukunft besser läuft....ich werde mir auf jeden Fall Mühe geben !!!


Gruß an alle ehemaligen und aktuellen NobLorRos`ser !!!
Rossi*​


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *
> Ebenso werden wir sie natürlich kostenfrei fernmodden.
> *



Was natürlich Auswirkungen hat. 

Hiermit möchte ich mich für das heutige Fernmodding bedanken und mitteilen das der Betrag i.H.v. 75 Euro auf das mir bekannte Konto, heute überwiesen wurde. 

Beim Schrauben mit der Ratsch abgerutscht und mit dem Finger der !RECHTEN! Hand, auf die Ecke eines Stahlträgers geknallt.
Ich werde morgen zum Arzt gehen und mir den Finger aufbohren lassen. 
Nein Tobi, ich setze mich jetzt nicht mit einem 1mm Bohrer hin und fange an, an meinem Finger zu bohren. 

Blöd ist nur das ich wegen der Arbeit schon so wenig Zeit habe um denn HDD Mount fertig zu machen und dann kommt noch sowas. Denke mal das ich die nächste Woche den Finger nichtmal schief angucken darf, ohne vor Schmerzen Ohnmächtig zu werden. 

Werde natürlich mein bestmögliches geben um den Mount so schnell wie möglich fertig zu bekommen. 
Mfg
-Kero-


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

AAAAHHh......IIIIHHHHHH...bäh, mach das weg 

Ja ja, immer diese Arbeitsverweigerer. Aber sowas macht auch tierisch "Spaß". Besonders, wenn man wie ich an einem Trimmer steht (der mit einer Diamantscheibe trimmt) und man abrutscht und plötzlich der halbe Fingernagel fehlt und die rote Suppe läuft -.-


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Autsch !!!

Das tat bestimmt weh !!!

Na dann, gute Besserung !!

P.S. 
Das Geld ist schon eingegangen ....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> AAAAHHh......IIIIHHHHHH...bäh, mach das weg
> 
> Ja ja, immer diese Arbeitsverweigerer. Aber sowas macht auch tierisch "Spaß". Besonders, wenn man wie ich an einem Trimmer steht (der mit einer Diamantscheibe trimmt) und man abrutscht und plötzlich der halbe Fingernagel fehlt und die rote Suppe läuft -.-




Wo sind die Fotos davon ??? Oder gibt es gar ein Video ???

HarHarHar....

Mhhhh....
Ich glaube ich sollte mal meine Tabletten nehmen....

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Deine Tabletten will ich nicht ^^

Gibt leider kein Video davon. Ist schon etwas länger her  Aber tat höllisch weh. Vielleicht gibts demnächst aber rote Bilder von mir, da ich an meinem HTPC bastel


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na dann gute besserung kero. Das wird schon wieder. Glaub mir schon bald kannst du wieder in der Nase Pobeln

Aber ich kenn das man passt nicht auf und schon hat man eine 5 m Lange Stahlschiene sitzen die etwas am knochen vorbei ging....


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gute Besserung!

@Malkav: bitte den Mitgliedern der GV den 'Edit'-Knopf zeigen: Doppelpost!

Ich liege nun auch fest: Mittelohrentzündung oder so was.

Prima...


Kero: könntest Du Dein Nickerchen an einen anderen Ort verlegen - wo kein roter Knopf auf dem Kissen ist?

Grüße und gute Besserung

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@kero:
Autsch, dass ist aber echt unschön. Gute Besserung!



			
				Rosstaeuscher schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhh....
> Ich glaube ich sollte mal meine Tabletten nehmen....


Die blauen Rautenförmigen?           *hoffentlichbinichjetztnochschnellgenug*



			
				nobbi77 schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber vergesst vorher nicht den einjährigen Geburtstag.
> 
> Euer Nobbi*


Hi Kaptain, willkommen zurück.
Geburtstage muss man feiern finde ich. Wann war das eigentlich genau, 04.11.? 

So ganz spontan fällt mir da ein Treffen, irgendwo zentral gelegen ein - also nicht gerade Hamburg oder Augsburg. Bevor wir hier jetzt aber diskutieren wie wir feiern und ob man es mit der Fertigstellung des NPC verbinden soll, sollten wir vielleicht feststellen, wer überhaupt dabei ist. Ich fände es schon klasse, wenn möglichst viele dabei sein würden.  

LG


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So, die gelben LEDs sind da. Kamen heute um 11.00 Uhr, aber noch kann ich ja nix machen^^

Übrigens wollte ich anmerken, das ich tot bin.........
Morgen geh ich das erste Mal zu Uni, oh mein Gott..........

Drei Jahre aus der Schule raus, und jetzt wieder volles Kanonenrohr lernen. 
Das wird ja was werden. Die anderen kommen frisch aus der Schule und haben keine Familie, und leben in Magdeburg.
Ich hingegen drei Jahre nichts mehr, kaum Zeit zum lernen und darf auch noch zweieinhalb Stunden pendeln jeden Tag.......

Sieht doch rosig aus, oder?


----------



## Fifadoc (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

das plexi ist auf der reise. hängt alles an der post.


----------



## axel25 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wir könnten uns in Hannover treffen, sind mit dem Zug ab Augsburg 3,75 Stunden.

Von Köln aus auch in etwa, Hamburg Stunde, Magdeburg etwa 3 Stunden, von Nürnberg aus auch 3 Stunden.

Von Stuttgart dürften es 4,5 Stunden sein.


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Graka geht morgen evtl. auf Reisen. Ansonsten Montag.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*@Schrauberopi*

*Tja der NobLorRos Geburtstag....*

*Am 4.11.09 wurde der Support Shop eröffnet.....*

*ABER*

*Das eigentliche Chaos kristalisierte sich hier heraus....*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...e-lustiges-hardware-raten-74.html#post1231300

*und hier ist der Name entstanden...*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...e-lustiges-hardware-raten-74.html#post1231384

*Also der 29.10.2009 !!!*

Mfg


----------



## zøtac (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hat jemand die Daten vom NLR TS für mich? Hab die irgentwie auf meiner HDD verlegt^^


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

85.214.112.171:9988 

Allerdings läuft der TS nun nichtmehr unter dem Namen "NobLorRos". 
Aber ihr seid natürlich weiterhin Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kero du bist zu spät  Nobody-inc war schneller 

Habs schon per PN geschickt


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach, NobLorRos oder Nobody Inc. ... nimmt sich nicht viel


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ach, NobLorRos oder Nobody Inc. ... nimmt sich nicht viel



Nö da gibt es einen Untrerschied. 

Bei Nobody-inc ist man besser organisiert.
Bei Nobody-inc gibt es niemals streit.


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Bei Nobody Inc gibt es aber auch nur dich. Du Nasenbär Du.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Bei Nobody Inc gibt es aber auch nur dich. Du Nasenbär Du.



Jaaa das ist der kleine Nachteil dabei.....

Aber es hat auch Vorteile. Wie gehts dem Finger ?


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gibts ne NobLorRos Bohrschablone für solche Unfälle?  *duck und renn*


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 Beim Doc war ich heute nicht, ich rechne mit einem Durchbruch noch heute Nacht. Der Bluterguss ergießt sich immer weiter unter dem Nagel richtung Fingerspitze.  Müsste eigentlich heute oder morgen aufplatzen, vorne unter dem Fingernagel. Also bei dem Druck der z.Zt. in meinem Finger herrscht... Uiuiui, der ist dick und hart angeschwollen. 
Falls ich zum Zeitpunkt der Explosion wach bin, kann ich ja ein Video von machen; falls gewünscht. Aber Achtung!!! Es wird Splatter Effekte enthalten.


----------



## Gnome (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Keroooooooooooooooo....ich kotz gleich auf meine G15....abaaaartig


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ou ja ein Video und zu dem Zeitpunkt wos blub macht noch als Zeitlupe im Rückblick  

Aber pass wegen dem Fingernagel auf wenns da slittert tuts weh.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Gnome schrieb:


> Keroooooooooooooooo....ich kotz gleich auf meine G15....abaaaartig



geeeeeiiil  

Weichei  Hier werden Verletzungen unterhalb von Amputationen nicht geduldet.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja überleg mal wenn richtig Druck da ist dann fliegt ne Menge fort


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja überleg mal wenn richtig Druck da ist dann fliegt ne Menge fort




Oh ja ....

Zeitlupe mit Wiederholungsschleife....

@kero
Falls der Finger zu sehr weh tut, kenne ich da ein altes Hausmittel, was garantiert hilft.....

Nimm einen 5 Pfund Hammer und lass Ihn Dir auf den Fuß fallen.....
Der Fuß schmerzt dann garantiert so doll, dass Du den Finger gar nicht mehr merkst.....

In der Medizin nennt man das auch "Schmerzverlagerung"...

Mfg


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Appetitanregende Unterhaltungen hier. Muss man schon sagen^^


----------



## axel25 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gewöhn dich dran.


----------



## BeerIsGood (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wir sind alles harte Männer, wir wollen Blut sehen.
So wie bei Walter Moers:
"Blut, Blut, Blut, Blut muss spritzen meterweit!
Blut, Blut, Blut, Blut muss bedecken des Feindes Kleid!" und so weiter


----------



## axel25 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und wer ist der Feind? Das Gehäuse?


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nein, das "Talent"


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Nein, das "Talent"







_*"Bei auftauchendem Talent, bekommt man bei NobLorRos die fristlose Kündigung"*_

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Haha, stimmt.


----------



## axel25 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Welches Talent? :d.

Das die Hausaufgaben zu vergessen 

Oder das, den PC zu schrotten?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Fail bei NobLoRos...*

*Guckst Du...*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...leider-ein-unikat-im-test-85.html#post2313384

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Rosstaeuscher die Preise sind dir ja bekannt oder ? Also sofortüberweißung....


----------



## nyso (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oh man, heute war mein erster richtiger Unitag, Freitag fiel der Kurs, zu dem ich ja extra hingefahren war plötzlich aus

Und gleich geschockt heute. Was die anderen so erzählen, unglaublich. Locker die Hälfte der Studenten denkt nur an Party, Saufen, Sxx, und mehr nicht. Wir studieren ja Biosystemtechnik, und die meinten, "Also Chemie, da hab ick kein Bock drauf, und Mathe auch nicht, Physik ist auch blöd"....
Hallo??? Das sind neben Bio die einzigen Bestandteile des Studiums Entweder man entscheidet sich FÜR ein Studium, das deutschlandweit nur geschätzt 300 Leute studieren können, weil es nicht mehr Plätze gibt, oder eben nicht
Und die zückten dann in Physik genüsslich ihre Lappis und spielten Gothic Arcania und Company of Heroes

Da kamen mir so Gedanken, ob ich denn der einzige Erwachsenen unter denen bin.... Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, manche sehen sehr clever aus und scheinen auch was drauf zu haben. Aber andere, boah.......


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

nyso...
Was hast du erwartet oder bist du wirklich so verdräumt ?....

Willkommen in der Realität bei der ,,zukünftigen Elite des Landes" auf Deutschen Hochschulen.


----------



## nyso (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Also ich hatte erwartet, das nur die, die wirklich wollen studieren gehen.
Und nicht das dann da sowas rumrennt...

Sollen sie ja von mir aus, aber bitte nicht ein Studienfach um das andere sich schlagen würden, sondern wenn sie eh keinen Bock haben sollen se halt VWL/BWL studieren oder anderen Unsinn und nicht die Plätze unnötig belegen....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kennst du den Spruch?



> Arbeit ? nein brauch ich nicht ich bin bei Papa als Student angestellt.



Soviel zu dem Thema...

Es gibt einige die wollen nur Zeit rum bringen um sich keine Gedanken machen zu müssen oder gar etwas richtiges lernen zu wollen.

Es gibt sicher viele auf denen nicht so etwas zutrifft aber doch einige wo es wieder stimmt. Und diese wiederum schaden nun denen die wirklich Studieren wollen um etwas zu werden. Aber ich denke das solltest du heute nach deinen Reden zumindest doch recht schnell verstanden haben.

Find dich damit ab es ist nun einmal so den das ist Deutschland...


----------



## nyso (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und was mich auch schockt sind die Preise für Bücher

Welcher normale Student hat bitteschön 129€ für ein Biobuch übrig?!?!?
Habs jetzt gebraucht für 80€ gefunden, aber das ist doch trotzdem Wucher!!! Und eine Frechheit sondergleichen. Ich muss den Scheiß ja kaufen, und noch diverse andere Bücher. Da bin ich bei locker 200€, nur von was? Aber ohne die Bücher gehts auch nicht, so sind die Stunden aufgebaut.....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja gut das denke ich kann dir jeder bestätigen. Ich kann dir gerne mal sagen was meine Fachbücher alles so gekostet haben. Da kippt man aus den Latschen. 
Aber gibt es bei euch nicht sowas wie eine Schulbücherei wo man das zeug ausleihen kann ? Ich dachte immer auf unis gibts so was.


----------



## nyso (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Klar, nur die sind alle schon vergriffen. Und uns wurden auch explizit die ans Herz gelegt, alle von ehemaligen Professoren der Uni. Der eine Prof vorhin hat sogar Werbung fürs IPad gemacht, inklusive Kleingedrucktem. Da wundert es mich gar nicht, warum die alle so dicke Karren fahren.....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ähm nyso du bist dir auch wirklich ganz 100 % sicher das du an einer Uni abgestigen bist ?

schon putzisch.Aber naja im endefekt zählt später nur ein Zettel wo draufsteht bestanden. Denk dran und beis dich durch.

Frei nach dem Motto immer Lächeln und Winken. So ist das nun einmal in Deutschland. Denn du bist Deutschland....


----------



## nyso (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die Profs werden sich wundern, wenn die mich genauer kennenlernen merken die, da ich ein Ketzer bin
Nicht bloß ihre Medis heilen, sondern die Natur heilt, und zwar umsonst. Genau deswegen studiere ich das ja, um Menschen später mit maximalem Wissen, nämlich Chemie, Biologie, etc. und aber eben auch aus der Naturheilkunde zu heilen. Nicht bloß teure Medis mit Nebenwirkungen, sondern umsonst aus dem Kräutergarten ohne Nebenwirkungen^^

Und ja, ist eine Uni, eine der besten in Dt.


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nicht zur VL gehen? -> Skript lesen
Zocken? -> Skript lesen

Is doch nicht schlimm, wenn keiner Aufpasst. Hab auch nicht immer zugehört. 
Bei so VLs morgens um 7:30-9:00 lief das so:
1. Ich kan regelmäßig zu spät
2. Ich saß in der letzten Reihe
3. Ich hab meist geschlafen
4. Ich bin öfters früher gegangen

Das Ergebnis hab ich dann beim lernen vor 2 Monaten gesehen. Beim abgleichen hab ich gemerkt, dass mir etwa 10 ganze VLs fehlten... aber Wayne, habs kopiert, gelernt und meine Diplomprüfung zu dem Thema problemlos bestanden.

Trotz allem wirst du aber sicher auch ein gewisses Auge für "fähige" Studenten haben. Manche können es sich leisten in der VL zu zocken, andere nicht.
Bei mir war es so, dass von allen Studenten, die damals mit mir begonnen haben, etwa 20% ihr Diplom gemacht haben. 
So ist nunmal die Quote. Wird bei euch evtl nicht anders sein. Nach 3-4 Semestern, weisst du, wer es wirklich studiert und wer blos eingeschrieben ist.


----------



## nyso (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja, Mathe kann ich ja noch verstehen, da bin gestern selbst ich kurz eingepennt. Ich habe absolut 0 verstanden, ich muss mir unglaublich viel nacharbeiten....

Aber wer kein Chemie mag, der hat eindeutig das falsche Studium.

So, und jetzt gehts wieder los^^
Zwei Stunden Anorganische Chemie und zwei Stunden Mikrobiologie, ich bin gespannt


----------



## h_tobi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen, das der Input nicht zu viel wird. 
Auf jeden Fall hast du die richtige Einstellung für das Studium, du wirst das schon machen.


----------



## nyso (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der Input ist schon heftig, mir schwirren grad locker 20 Wörter im Kopf rum, die ich erstmal nachschlagen muss.
Anorganische Chemie war interessant, leider war ich absolut nicht ausgeschlafen. Bin kurz vor 23 Uhr ins Bett, aber ab 4 Uhr morgens war der Tiefschlaf dann vorbei. Bis 5.30 noch immer wieder Kurz geschlafen, aber um 9 in der Uni war ich trotzdem totmüde. Wenigstens kann ich das alles mit den Skripten nacharbeiten. Und Mikrobiologie war anders als erwartet. Erstens weiß ich jetzt, das der Typ erwartet das wir alle Bio Leistungskurs hatten, und zweitens weiß ich jetzt das der Biounterricht an meinen Schulen eine Katastrophe war. Wenn ich gucke was da manche drauf haben, davon habe ich im meinen 13 Jahren Bio nie was gehört Also unglaublich viel nachholen.....


----------



## moe (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

willkommen im deutschen "bildungssystem".

das kommt davon, wenn man:
1. bildung ländersache sein lässt und 
2. den schulstoff (zumindest in den LK's) nicht auf den unistoff abstimmt

btw:
so wie dir in bio gehts mir in englisch. meine lehrer hatten da früher absolut nichts drauf, aber ich kann zum glück trotzdem ganz gut englisch, weil ich viel selber gemacht hab und ich die sprache interessant fand (klasse 5-10 wohlgemerkt).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja das was man da so sieht ist schon teils heftig. So war Englisch in der Mittelschule ok. Aber in der berufsschule naja da fragten Teilweise die Lehrer wie etwas ausgesprochen würde...
Naja ich glaub dieser Lehrer unterischtet nun nicht mehr. 

Anderes Beispiel in der normalen Schule konnte die Mathe Lerhrerin ncht runden. Klingt komisch war aber so........

Aber das alles ist Typisch deutsches Schulsystem. Aber hey wayne wir haben ja Kannonenfutter in Afganistan zur verfügung zu stellen. Wegen ein paar angeblicher Mineralien Funde. Da ist kein Platz im Budget für das Deutsche Bildungssystem.


----------



## Fifadoc (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

mach dir keinen kopf, nyso. Das kommt alles von alleine. Klar musst du die VLs nacharbeiten und klar wird dir der Schädel qualmen, aber glaub mir: verstehen musst du fast gar nichts!

warum?
das ist ganz normal. ich hab 4 semester gebraucht um den stoff des 1. semester wirklich zu verstehen.
aber natürlich musst du es lernen, damit du es wiedergeben kannst und die klausur bestehst 

übrigens:
was kommt denn bei euch so an Mathe vor?



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel in der normalen Schule konnte die Mathe Lerhrerin ncht runden. Klingt komisch war aber so........
> Aber das alles ist Typisch deutsches Schulsystem.



Sag nix, ich hab viele der angehenden Mathe-Lehrer kennengelernt... oha... 
das problem ist nicht das bildungssystem, sondern die lehrerausbildung. Bei uns können leute Mahte-Lehrer werden, die von Mathe gar keine Ahnung haben. Eine junge Frau, mit der ich studiert habe, macht grad ihr Examen und wird es bestehen. Wie? indem sie ihre Noten durch Bio geholt hat, was sie kann und in Mathe das Minimum gemacht hat. Halt Bio 1 und Mathe 3 macht am Ende ne 2 und nen weiteren miesen Mathe-Lehrer.

Übrigens liegt das auch daran, dass jeder Mathematiker, der was kann, nicht Lehrer werden will. Ich möchte die verzogenen Kinder anderer Leute jedenfalls nicht unterrichten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Oktober 2010)

*Modd der Woche?*

Hi!

Wie wäre es, wenn wir einen (Chaos-) Modd der Woche küren?
Ich hätte da 'nen Vorschlag.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint Ihr?

Übrigens: analog zu Klutten - wird der eigentlich auch irgendwann mal über seine NLR-Tätigkeit in Kenntnis gesetzt? (ich schlage den 30.2. dafür vor....) - weiß dieser Forumsteilnehmer nix von meinem Vorschlag!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja es gibt auch gute mahtelehrer nicht etwa. Es war lediglich ein kleines Beispiel.

Aber daTs es nur an den Lehrern liegt will ich nicht glauben. Es liegt an viele Dinge. Die Lehrer sind da nur ein kleiner eil. 

Einmal ist es das Geld was in der Bildung investiert wird. Es ist einmal zu wenig und dann wenn etwas investiert wird ist es an den Falschen stellen. 

Dann wie schon erwähnt das ganze mit den Bildung ist Ländersache.

Und auch kommen die Lehrer mit. Es kann so zb nicht sein das ein Berufschullehrer seinen ganzen Stoff auf Wikipedia aufbaut und dann wenn ein Artikel in der Computerbild erscheint kopflos danach Handelt ohne sich darüber zu informieren das der ganze Artikel a veraltet, b schlicht falsch recharschiert,c übertrieben ist.

Da liet wieder etwas im Argen. Entweder ist es ein unfähiger lehrer oder auch die Lehrer Ausbildung an sich ist das letzte.

Achja und was ich für eine Deutschausbildung genossen hab sieht man ja 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ja den Mod kenne ch das Bild war doch in einem Tagebuch von jemanden der alle Teile aus verschiedenen Marktplätzen hat Finanziert durch Tausch.


----------



## thysol (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Und ja, ist eine Uni, eine der besten in Dt.



Welche Uni denn genau?


----------



## h_tobi (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Meine Kinder sind in der 3ten und 6ten Klasse, wenn ich sehe, was in der Grundschule schon abgeht, wundert mich gar nichts mehr.
Deutschland verblödet langsam aber sicher........


----------



## axel25 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja, leider.

Aber so Sachen wie Laptop und Co. gibt es in meiner Klasse nicht.
Dafür treiben wir die Lehrer anders in den Wahnsinn (kein kreatives Denken erlaubt!).
Offenbar gefällt es nicht allen Lehrern mitzudenken.


----------



## nyso (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Uni Magdeburg.

Mir fällt aber auch ganz deutlich auf, das wir Ossis echt schlechter sind als die Wessis. Ich war genau wie die 13 Jahre in der Schule, aber die haben Themen behandelt, von denen waren wir Meilenweit entfernt, davon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Die Wessis lernen auf viel höherem Niveau.
Nicht das sie klüger wären, wenn ich mich genug anstrenge kann ich die meisten davon in der Pfeife rauchen, es ist eher ein strukturelles Problem der Bildungspolitik.

Fifa, heute war ich in der Universitätsbibliothek und habe mir auf Rat einer Matheprofessorin einen "Alberts" ausgeborgt. 1500 Seiten pure Mathematik, extra für Ingenieursstudenten im ersten Semester wie mich geschrieben Hab eben in der Bahn schon angefangen zu lesen, echt gut. Hoffe der bringt mich erstmal weiter^^


----------



## axel25 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja, unsere Schule wird oft als härter als alle anderen Gymnasien in Bayern geschimpft, wobei sich das leiner, der dort ist, vorstellen kann.

Wer bei uns mit dem Handy das zweite mal erwischt wird, kriegt ohne weiteren Rückfragen einen Verweis, einen Termin beim Direx, einen bei der stellvertretenden Direktorin und einen bei der Schulpsychologin.

Unser Gym ist auch erst 15-10 Jahre alt und wird dementsprechend stark mit Geld gefördert und erhält wenn möglich gute, junge Lehrer.


Und mal was anderes: Was für Mathematik, auch so Sachen wie Wurzeln oder eher gezielt für Ingenieure?


----------



## Fifadoc (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso:
das buch selbst sagt mir nix. hab auch selten in Bücher für Ingenieure gesehen, da sie meist viel zu oberflächlich mit der Mathematik umgehen. Es wird halt fast nie etwas bewiesen.
Das einzige Buch für Ingis, das ich mal verwendet habe, war der Ansorge/Oberle. Wirst du nicht kennen, aber den fand ich ok, jedenfalls als Quelle 
Mich interessiert ja eher, welche Themen ihr so macht...

@axel25:
Wurzeln? Meinst du das ernst? Wurzeln ist doch nichtmal ein eigenes Thema, sondern nur ein Sonderfall für Potenzen. Da lernt man die Rechenregeln für Potenzen und dann ist doch alles gesagt oO
Jeder Ingi sollte mit Wurzeln umgehen können. Ein guter Ingi sollte sich damit sogar in C auskennen und nicht nur in R ^^


----------



## nyso (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Aktuell wird nochmal vieles verschiedene behandelt, quasi als Auffrischung. Mal gucken was dann Freitag in der Übung kommt.
Da ich aber vieles von dem, was da bei anderen aufgefrischt wird, nie hatte bzw. nie konnte, ist das alles etwas kompliziert bei mir^^ Aber ich geb mein Bestes^^ 
Hätte ich von mir selber nie gedacht, dass ich freiwillig so viel lerne


----------



## Fifadoc (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

vermutlich hast du übungszettel. die sind in mathe das wichtigste. wenn du die lösen kannst, hast du schon fast alles verstanden, was erstmal nötig ist.
und ob stoff nun neu ist, oder Wdh, das ist auch egal. Das wichtigste ist, dass du schnell lernst, wie man richtig lernt. Dann brauchst du in Mathe auch keine 10 Übungen mehr um etwas zu verstehen. Dann reicht ein Beispiel, einmal selbst rechnen und gut is. Danach ist es ja immer das gleiche mit anderen Zahlen.


----------



## axel25 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Fifa: Bei uns ist das im Buch ein eigenes Kapitel mit dem Titel "Rechnen mit Quadratwurzeln .

Ich dachte mir dann auch, dass man das vielleicht hätte zusammen fassen können, aber beim G8 in Bayern ist so einiges schief gelaufen.


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

tjoa, schule halt ^^
im studium sind wurzeln kein eigenes thema. das ist einfach ein kehrwert in der potenz.
Und für potenzen gibt es halt rechenregeln. damit lässt sich auch übrigens viel leichter umgehen, als mit dem wurzelzeichen, denn man braucht nur noch die gewöhnliche bruchrechnung.


----------



## axel25 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jo, durchaus verständlich.

Wobei ich sowohl mit Potenzen als auch Wurzeln so meine Probleme habe.


----------



## kero81 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, Kaspar hat sich hier noch nicht zur Backplate geäussert?! Dachte ich mir...


----------



## axel25 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, zuletzt Online war er gestern, der letzte Beitrag ist vom 1.10 dieses Jahres.

Ich schätze einfach mal, dass er 35 Seiten alleine in diesem Thread nachlesen "muss".


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



axel25 schrieb:


> Hm, zuletzt Online war er gestern, der letzte Beitrag ist vom 1.10 dieses Jahres.
> 
> Ich schätze einfach mal, dass er 35 Seiten alleine in diesem Thread nachlesen "muss".


 

Man kann niemanden zu seinem Glück zwingen...

Ich finde es nur Traurig und schade, dass, wenn man eine Aufgabe übernommen hat, und sich da gar nicht rührt....

Muss jeder selber wissen....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Oktober 2010)

*NobLorRos verbeitet sich weiter!*

Hi!

mittlerweile verbreite ich meine Untaten auch in anderen Foren:


Bei PCMasters
im HWL-Forum
im Computerbase-Forum
bei Tomshardware.de

Ihr dürft Euch gerne beteiligen!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kollegen, womit hab ich das verdient???? 
Wieso könnt ihr nicht andere Fernmodden?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ist-denn-der-panzer-hin-t-17.html#post2334967


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Es trifft halt jeden mal....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Es wird ja momentan nicht mal vor der Geschäftsleitung halt gemacht...

Warum soll es Dir besser gehen als mir...

Obwohl....

Dein Fernmodding ist ja wohl Megaheftig und nicht zu Toppen...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur Traurig und schade, dass, wenn man eine Aufgabe übernommen hat, und sich da gar nicht rührt....
> Mfg



Was meinst Du warum mir das alles in letzter Zeit so aufn Sa... ging. Keiner hat mehr was gemacht und die Gl war auch Offline. Ich kam mir schon sehr alleine und im Stich gelassen vor. 

Drei A...
-Ändern
-Akzeptieren
-Abhauen
Das erste hatte ich versucht aber es war erfolglos, das zweite wollte ich nicht  , also blieb nur Tor 3.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

*Das Chaos geht weiter!*

Hi!

Nachdem mich mein altes Gehäuse nun nicht mehr mag, habe ich ihm die Wasserkühlung entzogen.

Was damit passiert und wie es weitergeht, findet Ihr hier.

zahlreiche Beteiligung erwünscht....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du warum mir das alles in letzter Zeit so aufn Sa... ging. Keiner hat mehr was gemacht und die Gl war auch Offline. Ich kam mir schon sehr alleine und im Stich gelassen vor.
> 
> Drei A...
> -Ändern
> ...



Ich hab noch ein...A..

*Ä*hhhh...

Mich hat *keiner* Kontaktiert....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Najo, ich wusste ja nicht das ich dich (bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das "dich" ist nur auf deine Person bezogen und soll nicht irgendwie abwertend rüber kommen) wegen fragen anschreiben kann/soll. Ich dachte bloß das Nobbi die Fäden zieht und als einziger einen überblick hat. Ich bin ja schon Godtake und Klaus mit meinem ständigen Gefrage aufn Zeiger gegangen. 
Und irgendwie kam ich auf die scheinbar blöde Idee meine Fragen in dem Diskussionsthread zu stellen. Mir kams irgendwie so vor als sei er dafür gemacht. War ne dumme Idee.


----------



## meW0l (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ihr wart zufälligerweise nich in den letzten 2 Tagen an meiner Deo Dose dran ?
Gestern und Heute ist mir jeweils der Sprühkopf während der Nutzung abgesprungen 

Finds aber klasse was ihr macht  So richtig abgedreht


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mit solchen Kleinigkeiten wie abspringenden Sprühköpfen geben wir uns nicht ab - bei uns fliegt eher die ganze Dose davon....


----------



## meW0l (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Nur 1 ?


----------



## axel25 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der Rest wird durch 1500 Tonnen auf die Schiene gedrückt und steht nicht mehr auf .


----------



## Zeimean (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wegen euch bin ich ganz frustiert!!
Hab mir vom nen Kollegen BFBC2 ausgeliehen, will installieren und :fail:
DVD kaputt, total viele Kratzer drauf, bestimmt habt ihr heimlich eine Armada Killer Sauerstoffatome oder so aufdie DVD angestzt und dann ist die kapuutt gegenagen, wegen euch muss ich immer noch CS:S zogge


----------



## h_tobi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Da solche Spiele nur der Gesundheit schaden, habe ich mir erlaubt gewisse Gegenmaßnahmen 
einzuleiten, die Rechnung wird dir die Tage per Wurfsendung zugestellt, der Stein liegt schon bereit.


----------



## axel25 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Tja so gehts, auch wenn ich immer noch nicht kapier, wieso man sich die Patches runterladen muss .


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nun, wer kaputte Shooter erhält, ist halt im NobLorRos Jugendschutz gelandet 

Hol dir lieber den Bagger Simulator oder Sims


----------



## Zeimean (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



> Tja so gehts, auch wenn ich immer noch nicht kapier, wieso man sich die Patches runterladen muss .


Wer hat den was von patches gesagt, wenn iches erst mal instalieren könnte dann wäre ich schon froh ^^


> Hol dir lieber den Bagger Simulator oder Sims


Ne ich glaub ich hol mir doch dann lieber den Bungee Jumping Simulator, da passiert bestimmt mir auch nichts
von wegen so Seil reißen und Seil zu lang


----------



## Schelmiii (1. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Fail???


----------



## Fifadoc (1. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ich seh den fail nicht oO
ein vergleichbares teil hab ich bei mir eingebaut, aber nicht als PCIslot. Hab da alle meine lüfter dran.

einziges manko hier ist vllt, dass die anschlüsse unten an der karte sind, aber das ist doch standart bei der bauform.
anderes manko ist leider allgemein so, dass man bei der ganzen platine nur 2 Molex kabel für stecker-stecker bekommt. und das bei 6-8 nutzbaren anschlüssen.
weitere muss man sich ernsthaft selbst basteln, denn man kann/konnte sie auch nicht einzeln nachbestellen.


----------



## Schelmiii (1. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der sogenannte "Starpreis" des Mindstars liegt über dem alten normalen Preis...


----------



## Fifadoc (1. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ahhh, i see *fail*
hups.

naja, wenn ich nix kaufen will, sind mir preise erstmal egal ^^
aber so recht verlockend ist das angebot in dem falle wirklich nicht


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

*AW: Bagger*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber den Bagger Simulator oder Sims


Da habe ich doch eines meiner Lieblingswörter gehört:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wie oft haben wir das Bild nun schon gesehen? Willst Du nicht langsam mal n neues machen?? Irgendwann wirds langweilig...


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du kannst ja mal Dein Auto hinstellen - ich mache dann auch neue Bilder mit meiner neuen Kamera!


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dringend Hilfe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...dd-extern-nur-welche-ist-gut.html#post2364655


----------



## axel25 (3. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oder wir legen Keros Auto vor den Zug .

*klonk*


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das macht meinem Auto garnix, könnte mir langsam mal ein neues kaufen. Die Stoßdämpfer sind nichtmehr die jüngsten... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So, ich riskiere nochmal eine Western Digital.....

120€ für USB 3.0 und 2TB, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen^^
Western Digital My Book Essential USB3.0 2TB 3,5zoll Schwarz


----------



## h_tobi (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> 120€ für USB 3.0 und 2TB, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen^^



Da hast du bestimmt nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## nyso (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das dachte ich bei der 1TB Western Digital Green irgendwas auch
Und jetzt hat die schon ganze Ordner gefressen, wichtige Ordner. 
Bzw. sagen wir mal so, wichtig nicht, aber seeeeeeeehr Schade drum


----------



## axel25 (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hallo Leute,
hab ein klein wenig großes Problem: Beim drücken vom Startknopf am Gehäuse passiert nicht. Es klickt auch nichts wie sonst.

Überprüft habe ich schon:
-Stecker
-Lötstellen am Taster

Bleibt ja eigentlich nur noch der mechanische Teil des Tasters, oder?

Das es an was anderem liegt, kann ich meinermeinung nach ausschließen, da auch Saft anliegt.



-Stecker,


----------



## h_tobi (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Schließ mal die Kontakte auf dem Board kurz, wenn der Rechner dann startet, liegt es am Taster.


----------



## nyso (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nur mal so nebenbei. Dein Board hat nicht zufällig Startknöpfe?


----------



## axel25 (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Doch doch, es hat vorhin auch gestartet, mangels Bedarf hab ich ihn auch wieder ausgeschalten, die Frage ist nur, was könnte am Taster futsch sein?
Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock jedesmal ins Gehäuse zu langen und mit 2 kleinen Katzen ist der Schreibtisch-Betrieb im offenem Zustand keine echte Alternative.


----------



## nyso (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dann ist wenigstens die Frage geklärt, ob es am MB liegt^^ Das läuft also noch

Kabelbruch, kalte Lötstelle, Taster an sich defekt, vieles ist möglich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Macht uns da wer Konkurrenz?


----------



## axel25 (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt, ob sich nicht vielleicht die Kontakte im Inneren des Tasters verbogen haben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

oder - kommt auf das Alter von dem Eumel an - schlichtweg verdreckt...bsp. durch Abbrand durch häufgies Schalten unter Last, ein wenig verrostet (auch Kupfer rostet - das gibt den bekannten Grünspan, der nur leider nicht leitet).

Schmeiß' raus den Eumel und setze 'nen Vandalismustaster ein.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Funzt wieder, lag wphl tatsächlich am internen Kontakt!
Kiste liegt offen neben mir und summt vor sich hin (mehr macht die nicht .), höre grade Musik und werd gleich mal ein bißchen Train Simulator (gut zum beruhigen) spielen.


----------



## h_tobi (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Prima, dann noch viel Spaß.


----------



## axel25 (4. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hatte ich .

Macht schon iwie Spaß Schienenbruchs alten Job am Computer zu erledigen .


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Es war einmal im Jahre des Herrn 2009, da schlossen sich unzählige Modder zusammen, um die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen....*

*Mittlerweile, nach dem ausfechten von Bürgerkriegen, Revolutionen, unzähligen Fails und nicht mehr messbarem Blödsinn, sind zwar einige Herren ergraut aber immer noch nicht weise geworden .*

*Grund genug, in diesem Chaos einfach weiter zu machen!!!*

*Warum schwafelt der Kerl hier so herum?????*

**​ 
*NobLorRos hat Geburtstag!!! Ein Jahr gequirltes Chaos!*​ 
*Der Vorstand gratuliert.*
*Und das mit dem besten Fail: Schienenbruch hat die Torte verbummelt!!!*

Und nun das Suchspiel: Wo ist die Torte???​ 
Teilnehmen kann jeder, der irgendwie passend dazu irgendwelchen Blödsinn posten möchte...
Bilder und Videos zum Thema Torte sind willkommen.
Der Beste Beitrag wird prämiert!
Womit?

1 Monat kostenloses Fernmodding!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Von Mir an Euch und an Uns und an mich und ähhh....

*klonk*


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

sorry, ist im Rahmen der Op verloren gegangen - ich bin heute zum Spülen, mal danach im Rhein gucken gehen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na dann Gratulation zum Jubiläum, wollen wir mal hoffen, das es weiterhin
genug Fails gibt, wobei ich mir bei uns keine Sorgen machen muss. 

Was die Torte angeht.........  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Quelle: oe24.at]


----------



## axel25 (5. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wo man Torten überall hinverlegen kann .


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Apropos Torten^^



P.s. The Cake is a Lie!


----------



## axel25 (7. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Erinnern sich ein paar von euch an mein Problem mit dem Taster neulich?

Das Problem war die lose SSD, die rutsch nämöich gerne und löst Stecker .

Und als alles wieder startete, steckte ich mein Headset ein (es war auf On gestellt) und was passiert?
Das Kabel der zusätzlichen Stromversorgung über USB fängt das schmorren an!

Nur weil wir Geburtstag feiern müssen wir nicht vorallem Mitglieder modden.


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Haha, Fail...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axel25 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Autsch .

Hm, als wenn das Ding hält, was es verspricht, kauf ichs mir :d.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich denke mal, der Empfang wird genauso gut sein, wie die Spannungsstabilität dieses Netzteiles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (9. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kerl, gibt es eigentlich irgendein Teil, das du noch nicht geschrottet hast?


----------



## axel25 (9. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, ich wüsste da was: Laptop?


----------



## h_tobi (9. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher....


----------



## axel25 (9. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du meinst...

Auh weiha, ich entwerf mal einen Orden.


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, was da wohl im Presswerk schief gelaufen ist?! Zu sehen, die Unterseite von Two Worlds 2...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hier der Rat von Dr. Nobbi:
Den Rasierer ins Laufwerk einlegen und mit der Gltzerscheibe rasieren und nach einem Jahr in Oberammergau als Jesus bewerben.....

In der Zeil laufen dann im PC tolle Hits, wie God shave the Queen oder lustige Filme wie Shaveless in Seatle, Der Shavinator mit Arnold Schwarzenmach3 oder Shave Trek.....*klonk*


----------



## axel25 (10. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, meinst du den dunklen Fleck?


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Kerl, gibt es eigentlich irgendein Teil, das du noch nicht geschrottet hast?


Nicht viel....

Das beste war mal 'ne komplette Fotoausrüstung für über 20.000DM.
War so ~2000 oder 2001.
Was steht der Kerl auch mit Stativ und so im Gleis, als ich um die Ecke komme.

aber: so eine 20.000-DM-Kamera knallt auch nicht anders als eine 50€-Knippskiste....

Was anderes: wer pennt da schon wieder auf'm Fernmodding-Knopf?



mein DSL ging von Mittwoch früh bis heute Nachmittag nicht
mein Geschirrspüler hat die Grätsche gemacht
meine Nase ist auch nicht so ganz....

Also: derjenige, welcher sich da fehlerhaft zur Ruhe gebettet hat: Antreten und 'ne Woche Durchfall abholen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (12. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das befürworte ich einfach mal, ich hoffe nur, es es hat bei mir nicht auch noch die Mathe-Schuli getroffen.

@Jochen: Was ist mit der Nase?


----------



## h_tobi (13. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Jochen,
also ich war es nicht, ich habe genug anderes zu tun. 
Ich hoffe, deiner Nase geht es nicht zu schlecht. Dann noch mal gute Besserung von meiner Seite.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oooch  - es wird.
Mühsam nährt sich das dingsda - dingsbums-Viech ---- wie heißen diese laufenden Staubwedel noch gleich?

Danke.



grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (13. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Laufende Staubwedel

Lass so ein Eichhörnchen mal in deine Wohnung, da ist Staubwischen dann dein geringstes Problem

Deiner Nase alles gute, bin ja auch so ein Nasenopfer


----------



## Gnome (22. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Waschbären ?


----------



## axel25 (22. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, wie wärs mit Katzen?


----------



## BeerIsGood (23. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oder ein Strauß?


----------



## nobbi77 (23. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Huhu!!!

Im NPC-01 Thread ist eine kleine Liste von Fragen von PCGH-Stephan!
Bitte lest sie durch und postet alle antworten, damit ich morgen abend die Antwort antworten kann....*klonk*
Ähhh, ja, genau...

LG

Nobbi


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hey Leute wie lüft das denn ihr überhaup ab?

Ich sage euch/schicke euch was ihr Moddet es irrgenwie oder so wie die Leute das wollen ?
Wenn ja ich hätte da was XD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> hey Leute wie lüft das denn ihr überhaup ab?
> 
> Ich sage euch/schicke euch was ihr Moddet es irrgenwie oder so wie die Leute das wollen ?
> Wenn ja ich hätte da was XD




So nicht direkt....

Du moddest und wir greifen ohne das Du es willst ein....

Lies erst einmal unsere AGB`s und die Startseite in diesem Fred....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...system-im-noblorros-jungel-2.html#post1535033

Der PCGH Mod ist eine Aktion zwischen uns und den Redi`s...

Mfg


----------



## Tgt79 (30. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kleine Frage: Gibt es irgendwelche gravierenden Leistungsunterschiede zwischen der HD5750 Vapor-X und der HD5770 Vapor-X von Sapphire, wie beispielsweise erheblich niedrigere Frameraten bei anspruchsvollen Spielen oder spürbar verringerte Leistung bei der Videoumwandlung bzw. -Darstellung. Davon hängt's nämlich ab, ob meine letzte Bestellung bei Amazon ein Fail war oder nicht.
€: wenn sie nämlich ihn der Leitung annähernd gleich sind, muss ich nicht nochmal Bestellen und hab 50€ gespart.


----------



## nyso (30. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die 5750 ist eine Einsteigerkarte und noch wesentlich schwächer als GTX 260 etc.^^


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Tgt79

Du bestellst erst und stellst dann die Frage ob das was taugt? Muss man nicht verstehen, oder doch?!


----------



## nyso (30. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich denke er wollte eine 5770 kaufen, hat versehentlich die 5750 gekauft und will jetzt wissen, ob die viel schlechter ist


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Achso, ups.


----------



## Tgt79 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nyso: genauso wars gemeint.
Werd ich wohl nochmal bestellen müssen


----------



## h_tobi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das wäre die klügere Wahl.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ups, da ist der Transistor abgeraucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LG


----------



## h_tobi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So was nennt man totale Arbeitsverweigerung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> So was nennt man totale Arbeitsverweigerung.




Der ist bestimmt in der Gewerkschaft....


Mal was anderes...

Ich werde Wahnsinnig !!!

Wir habe keinen Eisregen, dafür schneit es seit heute Nacht um 1 Uhr ununterbrochen....

Ich weiß nicht was besser ist....nach 1 1/2 Std. Schnee schippen....

Ich wohne allerdings in Südniedersachsen....

Mfg


----------



## watercooled (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hier gibts ja nen NobLorRos Thread  

Dann will ich mal meine Geschichte erzählen 

Es war glaub ich 2008 oder so.

Ich saß an meinem Schreibtisch um meine Heißgeliebte 8800GTS etwas zu übertakten. Also Rivatuner installiert und auf Echtzeitübertakten gestellt.
Finger auf der Maus und konzentriert langsam nach Rechts gezogen.
In den Moment griff ich mit meiner Linken Hand Nach meiner Cola die zwischen Maus und Tastatur stand. Kurz nicht aufgepasst, kippt mir doch die Cola um!
Instinktiv beide Hände vom Schreibtisch weg. Und da der Fail 
Durch die Bewegung meiner RECHTEN Hand nach RECHTS wurde der Taktregler in RivaTuner auch nach rechts bewegt. Und das ganz schön weit 
Dann gab es ein paar Reaktionen schnell nacheinander:

1. Bild schwarz -> 8800GTS abgeraucht 
2. Ein leichter Gestank aus dem Case -> Asus A8N-Sli durch die Kaputte Graka gekillt. 
3. Der Rechner stürzt Logischerweise ab. 
4. Ich erhole mich kurz und Betrachte das Chaos. 
5. Ich bemerke das meine Maus UND meine Tastatur komplett mit Cola verklebt sind, und ich einen riesen Colafleck auf meinem Shirt hatte. 

Fazit: Graka defekt, Mainboard am Ar***, Tastatur und Maus nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Und das blödste war ja noch als ich dann zu K&M ging und den PC als garantiefall denen geben wollte, sagte sie das die Gewährleistung seit genau einem Tag abgelaufen war.

Das ist das schlimmste was mir je passiert ist 

Jetzt dürft ihr mir das in Rechnung stellen 

mfg


----------



## moe (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@rossi: also ich hätte lieber den schnee.
die 15cm schnee, die hier lagen, werden leider so langsam aber sicher vom regen abgetaut.
der schnnematsch, der überall auf der straße liegt ist so ekelhaft. ich hatte heute morgen schon nasse füße, als ich noch nicht mal an der bushaltestelle war.
da macht schule gleich doppelt so viel spaß....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*....noch 5 Tage !!!*


*???*​
@Gaming_King
Das gefällt uns NobLorRos`sern...
Leider können wir Dir dafür keine Rechnung erstellen  weil es da NobLorRos noch nicht gab.....

@moe
Na ja...wir habe um 0 Grad und hier taut praktisch nichts....


Mfg​


----------



## kero81 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*....noch 5 Tage bis Weihnachten???*

*!!!​*


----------



## axel25 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hm, bis zur ersten Mitgliederwelle?


----------



## h_tobi (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nein, bis zum Zusammenbau, sofern Nobbi den Weg zu Rossi findet.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*...noch 4 Tage !!!*


*???*​


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Weihnachten fällt dieses Jahr auf einen Freitag... Hoffentlich nicht auf den 13.


----------



## axel25 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nachdem ich den "Fred" gelesen habe, weiß ich, um was es geht .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*...noch 3 Tage !!!*


*???*​


----------



## moe (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hoffentlich finden bis dahin auch alle teile zu nobbi.
dhl ist ja wieder schwer beschäftigt in der vorweihnachtszeit.


----------



## Zeimean (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



> Weihnachten fällt dieses Jahr auf einen Freitag... Hoffentlich nicht auf den 13.


bisschen zu viel ibash.de gelesen?


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nö, BigFm gehört...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*...noch 2 Tage !!!*



_*???*_​ 



moe schrieb:


> hoffentlich finden bis dahin auch alle teile zu nobbi.
> dhl ist ja wieder schwer beschäftigt in der vorweihnachtszeit.


 
*[Ironie Modus AN]*
_Das hängt nicht nur von der Post ab, sondern von den NobLorRos *Noch-*und *Ehemaligen* Angestellten, die trotz Ankündigung von 8 Wochen es nicht schaffen die Pakete zur DHL/DPD/Hermes zu bringen..._

_In der *Großstädten*, wo einige von denen wohnen, gibt es ja nur *eine Postfiliale* und die macht um 18 Uhr zu....die anderen *gegoogelten 20 Filialen* *die bis 19 Uhr aufhaben* sind ja wegen dem Schneechaos und fehlender Winteräder an den Füßen nicht zu erreichen.....da Postet man doch lieber ab 18.30 Uhr im Forum..._
*[Ironie Modus AUS]*



*Mfg*


----------



## nyso (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Schnell Leute, ich brauche die Adresse wo ich alles hin schicken soll!!!*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> *Schnell Leute, ich brauche die Adresse wo ich alles hin schicken soll!!!*


 

Sie haben Post !!!

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich könnte auch noch früher posten wenns recht ist...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Eine Adresse ? 

Na ist doch klar 

Nobody
Nobody`s Straße 1
03900 Noboyvillage
Deutschland. 

Ich nehm jeden Lieferservice. 

Aber ich denke nicht das alles noch ankommt bis in 2 Tagen bis hier alles still liegt


----------



## zøtac (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



> Weihnachten fällt dieses Jahr auf einen Freitag... Hoffentlich nicht auf den 13.


Doch, noch nicht gehört? Der 24 fällt dies jahr auf den 13


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 Dann fällt Weihnachten dieses Jahr aus, es gibt diesen Monat keinen Freitag den 13. . Ich glaub auch nicht das alles rechtzeitig ankommt. Mein Paket kann ich erst am Samatag verschicken.

Ihr könnt den NPC auch einfach zu mir schicken wenn ihr Abends noch zur Post kommt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Dann fällt Weihnachten dieses Jahr aus, es gibt diesen Monat keinen Freitag den 13. . Ich glaub auch nicht das alles rechtzeitig ankommt. *Mein Paket kann ich erst am Samatag verschicken.*
> 
> Ihr könnt den NPC auch einfach zu mir schicken wenn ihr Abends noch zur Post kommt.



*Das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst oder ???

Ist das Absicht ???*


----------



## nyso (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was hat Kero denn jetzt alles?

Ist der Zusammenbau ohne die Teile nicht möglich?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Was hat Kero denn jetzt alles?
> 
> Ist der Zusammenbau ohne die Teile nicht möglich?



*Er hat die SSD und die Festplatte....*

Der HDD Mount ist ja nicht Fertig geworden, aber er sollte zumindest die Unfertigen Teile schicken....

Anscheinend findet er das auch noch lustig...

*NUR*

*Nobbi und ich haben uns extra Frei genommen....Nobbi fährt extra 6-700 KM zu mir und muss obendrein noch für über 300 Euro Aushilfen engagieren....*

*Hat er keine Mutter/Vater/Freundin die das Paket mal losschicken kann ???
*
*Wenn man googelt findet man in Trier mehrere Post Filialen, die bis  19 UHR auf haben....das ist er schon längst wieder hier im Forum unterwegs....*

*Absolut unprofessionell und ein Armutszeugnis...gerade weil er am meisten mit gemeckert hat, das sich die Geschäftsleitung nicht kümmern würde.....*

*Sorry....aber ich bin jetzt Stinksauer.....*


----------



## nyso (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja, das sind jetzt nicht so weltbewegende Sachen denke ich. Der muss ja nicht gleich vollkommen fertig sein, das wird eh ein paar Tage dauern bis das Kabelmanagement etc. richtig sitzt. 
Dann nehmt halt für den Zusammenbau erstmal eine andere HDD um die Funktionen zu checken und gut ist. Wenn das MB oder das Case fehlen würden, das wäre viel tragischer

Aber deinen Zorn kann ich verstehen....


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Genau, ich bin ein unprofessioneller Mensch.  Jop, das ist mein Ernst. Samstag gehts raus. Lustig?! Hm...Was soll ich daran denn lustig finden? Außer das ich unprofessionell bin und das ein Armutszeugnis sein soll. Das finde ich schon etwas Lustig, um ehrlich zu sein sogar ganz gaanz gaaanz viel Lustig.

@Nobbi und Rossi

Ich stehe morgens um halb sechs auf, bin ab 0745 auf der Baustelle und arbeite bis 17.00 Uhr mit nichtmal einer halben Stunde Pause. Das was ich mache ist körperlich sehr anstrengend und nein, ich bin kein Weichei. Wenn ich dann abends nach Hause komme, fühl ich mich fast tot. Wenn dann noch zwei unfreundliche und über die Maßen Uneinsichtige Menschen von mir verlangen mich wieder in den Bus (nein ich habe kein eigenes Auto) zu setzen um fast ne Stunde zur Post zu fahren um da vor verschlossenen Türen zu stehen(Ist klar das ich wenn ich von der Arbeit komme erstmal Duschen will und mal relaxen will und nicht sofort wieder weg fahren will) muss ich sowas von Lachen. Was denkt ihr eigentlich wer ihr seid??? Wenn ihr was sagt muss das gemacht werden oder wie???? Gehts noch?! Achja, ich soll ja meine Schwester/Bruder/Mutter/Vater und Gott und die Welt verrückt machen nur wegen euch... Is klar... Kommt mal wieder auf den teppich!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
der unprofessionelle Kero


----------



## axel25 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Kero: Einerseits bist du über Kaspar hergezogen, weil er nichts zustande bringt (er hat etwa deinen Arbeitstag, zumindest meinen Informationen nach), andererseits kriegst du selbst es nicht viel besser hin.

Man könnte ja einfach den Chef um 30 Minuten bitten, um das Paket abzuliefern (gegen 15:00 Uhr?).
Sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein.

Außerdem steht der Termin seit Monaten fest.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Huch was ist denn jetzt schon wieder los ? 

Ihr sollt euch doch nicht streiten hat der Oberpfleger gesagt. Das bekommt euch nicht und am ende heult wieder einer.

Ich mein das ist doch kein Beinbruch. Hallo das ist eine HDD und eine SSD. Eine HDD werdet ihr wohl noch rumliegen haben die mal als Muster dienen kann bis die von kero da ist. Und eine 2,5 " platte als Muster für die SSD. Wo liegt da nun wieder das Problem ?

Kero hätte vlt unter Umständen das Päckchen früher losschicken können ja. Aber das ist nur hypotetisch. Denn wisst ihr was der kero so den ganzen Tag an stellt ? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Und wenn man viel zu tun hat auf Arbeit dann will man auch mal seine Ruhe auch wenn man seine Versprechen vlt versuchen sollte zu halten wenn es möglich ist. 

So ist zwar nicht gerade gut das das Zeug nicht da ist aber wie gesagt es ist nicht eßenziel also regt euch mal wieder ab.  
Sonst fällt der Filmenachmitag aus !!!
Und ihr bekommt keine Kekse zum Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*....einmal werdet Ihr noch Wach..... *Sing**



*???*​


----------



## axel25 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nobody: Recht hast du, mir war es nur ein bißchen unverständlich, was für ein Problem es sein kann, etwas zur Post zu bringen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Sorry, Kero, aber da gibt es dann Sachen wie:

Hermes: die haben Paketshops, die haben sogar bis Abend um 23 Uhr auf (meiner, am Samstag Abend) und einige fangen morgens um 5 an.
(Bsp. Kiosk am Handweiser in D-Dorf)
Paketstation von DHL: da kann man Online frankieren und das Pakerl rund um die Uhr einlegen.
Und wenn's mit Online frankieren nicht geht, kann man am Automaten ausreichend Briefmarken kaufen - und der Automat hat rund um die Uhr auf....
Nachbarn, Freunde, Verwandte, Arbeitskollegen usw. die bestimmt auch mal ein Paket mitnehmen und abgeben usw.
Paketdienste, die auch rund um die Uhr zu vereinbarten Zeiten abholen (OK, die sind dann 'etwas' teuerer....)

Bei meinem Schichtdienst geht's auch nur auf dem Wege, denn:

die Post 'um die Ecke' hat ungünstige Öffnungszeiten
der Paketfahrer kommt meist dann, wenn ich schon auf dem Wege zur Arbeit oder noch auf dem Wege von der Arbeit bin
die Hauptpost ist mir zu weit weg - und mit Schlange stehen verbunden
der Hermes-Shop 'um die Ecke' hat eine Mittagspause - und zwar genau dann, wenn ich da vorbei komme.
zur Arbeit schicken geht auch nicht: bin im Fahrdienst - da findet mich weder Pizzadienst, noch Paketfahrer...

Aber: es geht - wenn man will und sich evtl. was einfallen lässt, einen kleinen Umweg (z. B. zur Packstation) in Kauf nimmt, jemanden um Hilfe bittet usw.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Soooo Mädels....

Es gibt ein Update im NPC-01 Tagebuch....

Mfg
*


----------



## h_tobi (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die GraKa sieht schon sehr gut aus, wobei ich das Teil von nyso eher gelb lackiert hätte, das wäre 
ein besserer Kontrast zur Backplate. 
Nur weiter so, es wird immer besser.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die GraKa sieht schon sehr gut aus, wobei ich das Teil von nyso eher gelb lackiert hätte, das wäre
> ein besserer Kontrast zur Backplate.
> Nur weiter so, es wird immer besser.


 
DANKE 

Eigentlich ist es ja gelbes Plexi...

Und das NobLorRos Symbol sollte Gelb bleiben....nur der Lack hat nicht gehalten.....

Trotz anschleifen, entfetten, grundieren.....

Da musste ich alles neu abschleifen....und das Gelbe Plexi sah dann nicht mehr ansehnlich aus....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Leute, ich habe ein Problem....

Steht indirekt sogar in Zusammenhang mit dem nächsten Mod....

ALSO, ich habe ja einen Denon PMA 560. Das gute Stück ist in etwa so alt wie ich, also ca. 22 Jahre.
Hat optisch 2-3 Macken, nichts weltbewegendes, technisch ist er noch einwandfrei, und genau darauf kommt es ja an.

Allerdings ist der ja nun überhaupt nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik.

Außerdem ist er nur ein Verstärker, Tuner muss ich extra stehen haben.

Und das ist ansich alles nicht das riiiesen Problem, sondern eher folgender Gedanke. 
Wenn ich mir nun meinen HTPC baue, also in das Case eines defekten Gerätes, dann soll dieses Case lange halten. Also mir gefallen.

Ich hätte aber lieber etwas modernes im Wohnzimmer, und keine über 20 Jahre alten Teile, denen man ihr alter auch ansieht. Also designtechnisch etc.

Also hätte ich gerne einen modernen AV-Receiver. Und der Mod kommt dann auch gleich in einen modernen, defekten, rein. Das lasse ich locker 3-5 Jahre länger stehen, bevor mich wieder die Bastelwut treibt^^

Mir sind jetzt 2 Receiver ins Auge gestochen. Einmal der Denon AVR-1911, das Ding ist ziemlich neu, ein paar Wochen/Monate. Normalerweise 530€, heute bei Amazon für 380€. Der hat eigentlich alles was ich mir Wünsche, ich kann alles Digital anschließen, USB-Anschluss, mit dem ich eine externe HDD mit meiner ganzen Musik anschließen kann usw. 

Der zweite ist der Onkyo TX-SR608, der ebenfalls 380€ kostet und der überall etwas mehr bietet als der Denon, bis auf den USB-Port, der mir aber unglaublich wichtig ist.

Jetzt stehen zwei Fragen im Raum. Sollte ich überhaupt wechseln, und wenn ja zu wem

Ach ja, warum mir der USB-Port so wichtig ist. Einfacher Grund, der Rechner ist aktuell fast immer an, größtenteils zum Musik hören. Dabei verbraucht er erstens viel zu viel Strom, und zweitens lasse ich mich immer viel zu schnell ablenken.
Wäre also genial, so könnte ich den Rechner auslassen und trotzdem hätte ich meine gesamte Musiksammlung abspielbereit.

Ach ja, dazu kommt dann noch ein Internetradio, das komplettiert dann die Anlage bis auf weiteres. Dann ist der Rechner zum Musik hören absolut unnötig.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nyso schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe ein Problem....
> 
> Steht indirekt sogar in Zusammenhang mit dem nächsten Mod....
> 
> ...


 

Da der Denon die für Dich bessere Ausstattung hat, würde ich den nehmen...

*Und zwar gibt es den NEU bei Amazon für € 389 !!!*

Denon AVR 1611 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder besser den hier

Denon AVR 1911 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Zum selben Preis 

Da würde ich keinen gebrauchten kaufen....

Auch wenn Dein jetziger Reciver noch einwandfrei funktioniert....der Unterschied in der Klangqualität wird sich mit Sicherheit sehr bemerkbar machen....


Mfg


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Den AVR 1911 mein ich doch^^

Der 1611 ist mir zu klein


Edit: So, ich hab mir jetzt den Denon bestellt, morgen ist er dann da. Mal gucken wie ich ihn finde, wenn er mir nicht zusagt geht er halt zurück^^
Aber eigentlich bin ich mir sicher das er mir gefällt.


----------



## moe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

also mir gefällt mein 1509.
vor allem die ganzen einstellmöglichkeiten, die bei dem modell schon recht umfangreich sind.

mit dem 1911 machst du imo nichts falsch.


----------



## axel25 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hallo Leute,

mein 24Zoll-Monitor geht leider nicht mehr an:

1. Wer von euch war das? :d

2.Wisst ihr, was es sein könnte? Oder Lösungen?
Probiert hab ich nämlich schon Stecker in allen Varianten, vom Netz nehmen, anderes Kabel.

Gruß
Alex mit dem 15 Zöller


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



axel25 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mein 24Zoll-Monitor geht leider nicht mehr an:
> 
> ...



Wenn der 15er geht....

Dann hast Du ein Problem....

So wie ich das sehe, hast Du schon alle Möglichkeiten durch...

Als NobLorRos Mitglied ist das Fernmodding  ja kostenlos....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das ist wohl das einzige Trostpflaster, was?

Keine Angst, Taschentücher hab ich genug .
Ja, dieser saukleine bescheidene 15 Zöller geht, aber das ist irgendwie merkwürdig, wenn man 1 Jahr lang nen 24 Zöller hatte.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Da bekommt man Pupillenverengung, oder?


----------



## axel25 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So ähnlich :d.

Vorallem habe ich mir aber Vietnam vorbestellt, anbder 15 Zöller mag BC2 irgendwie nicht so richtig und Übersicht kriegt auch ne ganz neue Bedeutung .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Weihnachstfest*

*Lasst Euch reichlich beschenken. *​
*Gruß*
*Rossi*​


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten und dicke Glocken


----------



## h_tobi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auch von meiner Seite euch Allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest im Kreis der Familie.


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten!

Euer Käptn Nobbi!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich sags euch wehe ihr moddet meinen Weihnachtsbaum fern


----------



## BeerIsGood (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auch von mir gute Wünsche an euch alle, ich hoffe dass DHL bei jedem rechzeitig klingelt


----------



## nyso (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jaja, euch auch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest
Nicht in Stress verfallen, sondern einfach mal genießen

Und nicht zu viel Wein trinken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Wer keine guten Weihnachts-CDs hat, auf Rautemusik gibts nen ganz guten Christmas-Channel
Internetradio - Webradio - Onlineradio - RauteMusik.FM


----------



## axel25 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Allen (nachträglich) frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## moe (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

eigentlich fängt weihnachten ja erst heute an.... *klugscheiß*


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2010)

*Fernmodding*

Hi!

Welcher Dösskopp hat mein Fahrrad ferngemoddet?

Ich 'durfte' am Heiligabend - Ok, war ja eigentlich schon Samstag morgen - anderthalb Stunden durch den Schnee nach Hause schieben.

Warum?
Plattfuß!
Dabei hatte ich Werkzeug, Luftpumpe und Reserveschlauch dabei - das hilft nur nix, wenn ich (nagelneuen!) Mantel ein Draht raus ragt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herstellungsfehler....

Die Rechnung bitte an die Firma Schwalbe....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MiToKo (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir wurde auch ferngemoddet. Nen Acer Monitor, der die Farben falsch darstellt. Auch wenns ich als B-Ware bekommen habe gibts von Wortmann(Terra) immer noch Funktionsgarantie darauf. Montag dann erstmal da anrufen. 

Ansonsten noch Frohe Weihnachten.

Edit: Heute Mittag hab ich es weg gebracht und die wollten es dann dort bis Ende der Woche reparieren und die haben schon heute Nachmittag angerufen, das es fertig ist. Meine Eltern bringen es später noch mit. Das nenne ich mal guten Service.


----------



## axel25 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@MiToKo: Bei meinem ist nach nem Jahr einfach das interne Netzteil kaputt gegangen, zumindest vermuten das mein Vater, der Conrad-Verkäufer und ich,

Naja, jetzt ahbe ich mir denn 22 Zöller-Acer-VGA-Monitor geholt.
Nur passt iwie der Kontrast nicht.


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So Leute,
ich hab ein kleines Problem:

Ich hab mir vorhin eine 1TB-HDD gekauft und eingebaut und daraufhin die SSD am HDD-Tray mit TESA festgemacht.

Nun ist das ja nicht wirklich optimal, aber was würdet ihr als Befestigung nehmen?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mit Tesa ? Wahrlich Noblorros würdig... 

Es gibt solche einbaurahmen wo man eine SSD in einen 3,5 " Schacht einbauen kann. Kostet 5 - 10 €. Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kabelbinder


----------



## axel25 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja, danke.

Nachdem sich der Tesa nach 20 Minuten gelöst hat, war das mit das erste, woran ich gedacht habe.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Klettverschluss! Lässt sich auch unsichtbar anbringen, hält und ist leicht ausbaubar.


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Da stimme ich Schrauberopi zu, Klettband ist die beste Lösung, hält sehr gut und ist unsichtbar hinter der Platte.


----------



## nobbi77 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hmm, oder einfach nen Einbaurahmen holen, kosten um die 7 Euro und gibt es wahlweise für 5,25" oder 3,5"...


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hey,
lohnt sich das eigentlich momentan, nen 955er BE zu kaufen? oder ist das sinnvoller zu warten bis die bulldozer raus sind? das dauert ja immerhin noch ne weile, wenn sie im Q2 2011 erscheinen sollen.


----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Aktuell loht es kaum denke ich.
Sandy Bridge ist gerade draußen, da gabs auf Seiten von AMD noch keine Preisanpassung, und sooo lange wird der Bulldozer auch nicht mehr auf sich warten lassen.

Außerdem kostet der i5-2500K nur 80€ mehr, bietet dafür aber wesentlich mehr Leistung als der 955er. Frag mal mixxed_up, der hat vom 955er zum 2500K gewechselt und ist jetzt richtig glücklich mit der Entscheidung. Jetzt kann er auf Ultra Empire und Napoleon spielen, mit dem 955er war das nicht möglich.

Also investiere lieber 100€ mehr für den Rechner, da hast du mehr von.


----------



## axel25 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@Nyso: Hab dir eine Freundschaftseinladung in BC2 geschickt: heiße Axel252525.

@moe: Warten . 



> Sandy Bridge ist gerade draußen, da gabs auf Seiten von AMD noch keine Preisanpassung, und sooo lange wird der Bulldozer auch nicht mehr auf sich warten lassen.
> 
> Außerdem kostet der i5-2500K nur 80€ mehr, bietet dafür aber wesentlich mehr Leistung als der 955er. Frag mal mixxed_up, der hat vom 955er zum 2500K gewechselt und ist jetzt richtig glücklich mit der Entscheidung. Jetzt kann er auf Ultra Empire und Napoleon spielen, mit dem 955er war das nicht möglich.
> 
> Also investiere lieber 100€ mehr für den Rechner, da hast du mehr von.



Viel mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Und mir fällt nicht mehr dazu ein.


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

intel ist für mich eher keine option.
nicht weil ich fanboy bin, sondern weil amd ein besseres pl verhältnis hat und die mb's billiger sind. außerdem hab ich auf intels fröhliche sockelverarsche keine lust.

ich werde mich wohl entweder für deneb oder thuban entscheiden. aber wenns jetzt besser ist noch zu warten, dann wirds wohl ein 1075t werden. allerdings muss der dann auch nochn bisschen billiger werden. allzulang will ich aber auch nicht mehr warten; ein neues sys ist bei mir schon lange überfällig....


----------



## Schelmiii (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Der i5-2500K hat ein sehr gutes Preisleitungsverhältnis. Und durch den offenen Multi sind die Mainboards auch eher zweitrangig. Außerdem sehr sparsam im Verbrauch. Und verarschen tuen einen alle. Sei es die Inkompatibilität von Bulldozer auf AM3 oder das umlabeln der 5770 zur 6770. Ich rate zu Intel, auch weil mehr als 4 GHz unter Luft sehr leicht erreichbar sind (Falls OC eine Option für dich ist).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Man sollte Hardware Kaufen wenn man sie braucht. Also wenn du jetzt etwas brauchst dann solltest du es dir jetzt Kaufen. Und wenn nicht dann nicht. Es wird immer etwas neues kommen.
zz lohnt sich in meinen Augen aber eine X 6 am meisten wegen dem PL verhältnis. 

Allerdings wäre mir die Sockel Politik egal da der Preis stimmen muss. Also lieber etwas günstiges heute Kaufen und später wieder was neues da es dann mehr Leistung für weniger euros gibt.


----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

moe, ich bin AMD-Fanboy und rate dir trotzdem, den 2500K zu kaufen^^


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Momentan würde ich auch zu Intel raten und ich bin kein Fanboy


----------



## moe (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

@nobody: also brauchen tu ich schon lange nen neuen rechenknecht.

was ist denn da bei den mb's empfehlenswert? bei den intel chipsätzen kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus...
oc ist nur ne option, wenn die hw zu langsam wird, also erst wenn das zeug schon älter ist.

das problem dabei ist einfach, dass ich nicht so viel geld dafür ausgeben will, auch wenn das dann mal wieder vier jahre hält. da wirds doch sicher noch nen kleinen preissturz geben, oder?


----------



## axel25 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das ist die Frage. Einen Preissturz dürfte die Sockel-1366-Plattform erfahren, weil mit Sandy-Bridge eine genauso leistungsfähige, aber deutlich günstigere und bessere/moderne (UEFI; SATA6Gbs, etc.)
rausgekommen ist.

Soll heißen, dass da die Prozessoren billiger werden dürften.

Außerdem müsste dann wohl bald ein Nachfolger der Plattform erscheinen.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

die tests in der  aktuellen pcgh haben mich doch überzeugt, da spricht einiges für den 2500k.

ich hab mich mal bei den mb's ein bisschen umgeschaut und bin auf msi's p67a serie gestoßen. die entsprechen meinen kriterien am besten:

-preis: max. 150.- +/-10.-
-p67 chipsatz
-pci slot(s)
-koxialer digitaler audio ausgang
-atx

wenn die das uefi problem jetzt noch auf die reihe kriegen, dann wirds wahrscheinlich ein c45, gd53 oder gd55.

wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen gd53 und gd55?


----------



## B-Boy-KrÄnK (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

eine kleine dumme frage..was modded ihr ??

bin da nicht wirklich hintergekommen XD


----------



## nyso (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Deinen Rechner, und wenn wir Lust haben noch viel mehr


----------



## B-Boy-KrÄnK (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ahhh^^ dann moddet mal ne  treiber XD 

echt jetzt.....die drecks ccc von ati sind so shit...-.-

wen ich zocke kann ich tage durchzocken aber sobald ich dann mal ins netz geh mit ff oder ie dann reagiert der rechner nicht mehr und es gibt nur noch nen schwarzen bildschirm...-.-


----------



## axel25 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dein Leben. Dein Auto. Deine Heizung, stimmts CP .


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Liebe NobLorRosser und Freunde und andere...,

Der Kollege Rosstaeuscher liegt im Krankenhaus, ihn hat es ziemlich hart erwischt.

Ich wünsche ihm hier erstmal gute Besserung. 

Genaueres weiss ich bisher noch nicht, er selbst kann momentan auch nicht selbst kommunizieren.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

LG

Nobbi


----------



## Fifadoc (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Danke für die Info, von hier aus wünsche ich ihm alles gute und hoffentlich eine schnelle und vollkommene genesung.


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja, danke für die Info!

Hört sich ja schrecklich an

Alles gute von mir und meiner Familie!!
Hoffentlich ist er so schnell wie möglich wieder auf den Beinen!


----------



## moe (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

hoffentlich ist es nicht allzu schlimm...

auch von mir alles gute und gute besserung! werd bald wieder gesund, Rossi!


----------



## BeerIsGood (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmes passiert... Gute Besserung


----------



## axel25 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ach du Schande.

Richte im Bitte auch von mir gute Besserung aus!


----------



## Kaspar (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ohhh mein Gott das klingt ja mal gar nicht gut !

Naja dann Gute Besserung und nen Gruß an seine Familie.

Lg Kaspar


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Auch von mir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na hoffen wir das es Rossi bald wieder besser geht.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hoffentlich ist es nichts Ernstes,
auch von meiner Seite alles Gute und hoffentlich ist er schnell wieder gesund und munter zu Hause.


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

UI, wollen wir mal hoffen das ihm nicht schlimmes zugestossen ist und er wieder schnell auf die Beine kommt. Lag selbst mal nach einem Unfall im Krankenhaus, ich weiß wie schlimm sowas ist.
Ich wünsche Dir alles gute und eine schnelle Genesung!

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hatte er nicht schonmal einen Autounfall oder verwechsel ich da jetzt die Person? Von mir auch eine gute Besserung und hoffentlich keine Komplikationen.


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne, glaube das war was mit seiner Nase. Kann aber auch Schienenbruch gewesen sein.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Rossi hatte schonmal einen Autounfall. Hast also Recht Malkav.

Nur letztes Mal kam er relativ unbeschadet raus, da konnte er gleich von berichten. 

Diesmal dauert das alles viel zu lange


----------



## axel25 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wer schreibt Nobbi an?

Und nyso hat recht, der Unfall ist jetzt eine gute Woche her .


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wird Zeit, das Nobbi sich mal wieder mit einem Bericht zum aktuellen Stand meldet.


----------



## kero81 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was wie wir alle wissen lange dauern kann. Würde mich aber auch interessieren was nu mit Rossi los ist...


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Ich hatte letzte Woche ein kurzes Telefonat mit Rossi's Mutter - war reiner Zufall, dass ich sie zwischen meinen Nachtschichten erwischt habe.

Ich weiß nicht, ob er oder sie einverstanden wäre, wenn ich die Krankenakte vortrage; deswegen lasse ich's mal.

Aber: er befindet sich auf dem Wege der Besserung - war übrigens kein Unfall.

Es wird aber noch einige Wochen dauern, bis er wieder 'betriebsfähig' ist.


Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: bei mir wird auch noch 'ne Weile Ruhe sein, fürchte ich.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Prima, das es ihm schon wieder besser geht, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das er wieder richtig gesund wird.


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das ist doch ne gute Nachricht. Hoffe ihm gehts bald wieder gut.


----------



## axel25 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Okm dann wünsche ich ihm nochmal gute Besserung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi Leute !

Ja....

Ich lebe noch....

Ich muss jetzt einmal zur Reha....ich kann meinen rechten Arm kaum bewegen...

Bis demnächst....

Mfg


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2011)

Nobbi ist wieder da!!! Hoffen wir das es dir bald wieder besser geht und du wieder mit Voller Wucht auf den Fernmoddingknopf schlagen kannst!

Gute Besserung...

Mfg


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

gute besserung von meiner seite!
das wird schon wieder!

btw: was ist dir denn passiert, wenn mal fragen darf?


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi Rossi, 
schön wieder von dir zu hören, ich drücke dir die Daumen und hoffe, das du nach der Reha
wieder völlig genesen bist. Alles Gute und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi Rossi,

Gut zu hören das es dir wieder besser geht und auch weiterhin gute genesung.

LG Kaspar

@ALL: Wer fährt dieses jahr eig alles so zur cebit ?
also ich bin da und würde es schön finde mal wieder ein paar gesichter zu den namen im forum kennen zu lernen.
wer kommt kann mich ja mal per pn nerven und mir seinen namen und seine handy nummer geben dann mach ich ne liste die ich dann an alle die eingetragen sind schicke.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Rossi auch von mir gute Besserung. Es wird alles wieder gut lass es dir gut gehen bei der Reha das du dann bald wieder hier bist. Und ich wünsche dir ne nette und Hübsche Therapeutin 



> @ALL: Wer fährt dieses jahr eig alles so zur cebit ?
> also ich bin da und würde es schön finde mal wieder ein paar gesichter zu den namen im forum kennen zu lernen.
> wer kommt kann mich ja mal per pn nerven und mir seinen namen und seine handy nummer geben dann mach ich ne liste die ich dann an alle die eingetragen sind schicke.



Naja der Nobody Wahrscheinlich. Ich hab wieder ein paar Einladungen bekommen und mir gehen Langsam die Ausreden aus.


----------



## Milkyway (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Kaspar schrieb:


> @ALL: Wer fährt dieses jahr eig alles so zur cebit ?
> also ich bin da und würde es schön finde mal wieder ein paar gesichter zu den namen im forum kennen zu lernen.
> wer kommt kann mich ja mal per pn nerven und mir seinen namen und seine handy nummer geben dann mach ich ne liste die ich dann an alle die eingetragen sind schicke.



Ich geh evtl. mit meiner Informatik Klasse - und wenn nicht, bin ich wohl krank oder so, mal sehen. xD


----------



## Milkyway (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich Doppelposte jetzt einfach mal, damit das auch gelesen wird.  

Ich hab ne Befreiung bekommen und geh am Donnerstag hin. Wer noch?


----------



## axel25 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich nicht .

Wollte mit Kaspar als Aufsicht hin, darf aber von meinen Eltern aus nicht.


----------



## Kaspar (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

also ich bin samstag da!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Liebe NobLorRosser,

es geht wieder aufwärts.

Rossi ist auf Reha, Jochen (Schienenbruch) plant fleissig seine neuen Projekte und ich habe meine halbjährige Auswärtstätigkeit am 07.03. überstanden und dann geht es am 08.03.2011 endlich wieder los.

Dann wird auch wohl meine Werkstatt endlich zu 100% einsatzbereit sein.

Zu den bekannten , unvollendeten Projekten wird sich ein ziemlich interessanter Hardware-Test gesellen, auf den ich mich schon ganz gewaltig freue und der sicherlich von seiner Art her, ähhh, etwas anders verlaufen wird als herkömmliche Tests.

Ab 08.03.2011:

Der NobLorRos-Relaunch-Day


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

wie stehts um das pcgh projekt ?


----------



## nobbi77 (8. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Huhu!
Zuerst einmal: News oder Themen zum PCGH-PC sind im eigenen Diskussionsthread 

Nun aber zu etwas völlig anderem:

*DIE NOBLORROS-Homepage!*

*Nun, wie versprochen ist es der 08.03. und es geht los. Um die HP vernünftig zu gestalten, hätte ich gerne von allen aktiven NobLorRossern die jeweils 5 schönsten Pics zu ihren jeweiligen laufenden und oder abgeschlossenen Projekten. Gerne nehmen wir für die Rubrik Tipps und Tricks auch Vorschläge an!*
*Sie kommen in die Gallerien zu laufenden oder eben fertigen Projekten. Natürlich kommen links zu den Foren auch dann rein. Ich konnte einen (weiblichen) Photoshop-Profi gewinnen, der die Bilder falls nötig etwas aufpeppen kann.*

*Was brauche ich noch?*
*Nun, gerne Links zu  eigenen Hardware-Tests, natürlich Fail-Pics und gerne auch von den Mitgliedern eine kurze Selbstbeschreibung, wenn gewünscht!*

*Um das Chaos zu komplettieren:*

*Natürlich eine Zugehörigkeitsbekundung zu NobLorRos und gerne auch Angaben zu zukünftigen Projekten....*

*Ok, wie soll es ausschauen?*

*Hier mein Vorschlag:*
*Mitglied (als Beispiel nobbi 77)*

*Mod1 (also fertig): Bilder 1-5*
*Link*
*Mod 2: Bilder 1-5*
*usw...*

*Projekt 1 (also in Arbeit): Bilder 1-5 usw....*

*Fails: Bilder 1-5*

*Hardwaretests: Links*

*Tipps und Tricks: Pulverbesc**hichten, Link; Sleeven, Link; stealth Mod, Link usw....*

*Pläne: Mein erster CaseCon, Ende 2011*

*Kurzbeschreibung:*
*Nobbi77, 42 Jahre alt (fast Rentner), selbstständig, verheiratet, Casemodder seit über 10 Jahren, Mitbegründer von NobLorRos usw.... Was Ihr halt von euch preisgeben wollt. *

*Auch gerne Pics von euren Werkstätten oder Modding-Bereichen.*

*Wer es hier nicht posten möchte, kann mir gerne eine PN zukommen lassen, ich schicke dann meine email-Adresse!*

*Es muss auch nicht alles sofort sein, die HP wird ständig überarbeitet!*

*So, dann los! Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback!*

*Euer Nobbi*


----------



## axel25 (8. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Find eich eine gute Sache .

Fail-Pics habe ich leider fast keine.


----------



## nobbi77 (9. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hihi, dan produziere doch ein paar FAILS Zur Not hilft Schienenbruch sicher gerne 

Und der heiss erwartete Hardwaretest startet diese Woche! Da "fusionieren" Sapphire und NobLorRos mal wieder....


----------



## axel25 (9. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Naja, gilt eine SSD, die von ihren Kabeln an der Gehäusewand gerade so gehalten wird, dass sie nicht komplett rumfliegt, als Fail?


----------



## nyso (9. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne SSD nicht, die würde den Sturz ja überleben.

Die DatenHDD wäre da schon interessanter, ohne Sicherung


----------



## axel25 (9. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Mist, die habe ich gesichert .


----------



## nyso (9. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Langweiler

Bring Spannung in dein Leben, lösche die Sicherungen und dann jag Spannung auf die HDD

DAS ist dann ein Fail


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oder mach's wie ich:

die Original-Hdd hat 'ne Macke, Daten weg
Egal, hab' ja eine Sicherungskopie der Daten - und zur Not noch ein Backup von der ganzen Platte
Man nehme den Rechner auseinander und verwechsele dabei die Hdd mit der Sicherungskopie der Daten und die defekte
dann Formatiere man die defekte Hdd - bei der es sich ja eigentlich um die mit der Sicherungskopie der Daten handelt
Wenn man das dann fest gestellt hat, suche man nach der Hdd, auf der das Backup ist
und lasse diese beim Einlegen in den Hdd-Wechselrahmen fallen......

Ist mir letztes Jahr so gegangen.
Verluste: keine - ich kenne den Dussel hier vor dem Rechner und habe noch ein Backup auf einer externen Hdd.....und die liegt weit weg!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich hab zum Glück nur bis Montag wichtige Daten, und die haben auch zwei Freunde, weils für die Schule ist.

Wie wäre es mit einer SSD, die interne USB-Anschlüsse abzieht?


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

mit der hand oder von der geschwindigkeit ?

Ld


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Einwandfrei eure Webseite!  

Besser als...


----------



## axel25 (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Von Selbst, mit ihrem nicht nennenswerten Gewicht.


----------



## Kaspar (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

ahhh ok dann häng so wo anders auf aber halt dein OS fest sonst macht es mit


----------



## axel25 (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jetzt hängt sie ja...
...zwischen zwei HDD-Halterungen .


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Und was ist das, wenn die SSD dann feiert?


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> SSD dann feiert?


 
SuperStageDiving?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nein.

Hänge-Party!


----------



## axel25 (11. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Darf sie nicht, die ist erst 6 Monate alt .


----------



## Kaspar (11. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

das ist alt genug die hat doch bestimmt nur ne lebenswerwartung von 8 monaten wenn du beim kauf den noblorros rabatt gentzt hast


----------



## axel25 (11. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ne, also nun, äh, hallo, ich hab reg, äh, du, also, ich, ähm, ok, ich finde...
..keine Worte. 

Also, eigentlich habe ich regulär nezahlt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

_eigentlich_.....


----------



## nobbi77 (17. März 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

...Und nicht die Bilder vergessen, sonst gibt es erstmal nur welche von Rossi, Schienenbruch und Nobbi....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*PUSH !!!​*

*Pfft....mal den Staub hier wegblasen.....*

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (27. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Jaja. Wenn das Klutten sieht .


----------



## Dukex2 (27. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Gibts denn was neues...?!


----------



## axel25 (27. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das war ein Push. Nachdem wir bald wieder aktiver werden dürften, können wir so den Thread leichter wieder finden.


----------



## Dukex2 (27. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



> Nachdem wir bald wieder aktiver werden dürften, können wir so den Thread leichter wieder finden.



Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

...gab ja auch genug schlechte!


----------



## axel25 (28. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja, leider.  Aber das ist ja zum Glück groessten teils hinter uns.


----------



## Dukex2 (28. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Na dann freuen wir uns auf das was da kommen wird 

P.s.: Gibts schon Ideen?!


----------



## axel25 (30. April 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nein. Und angesichts der Austrittswelle, den gesundheitlichen Problemen und den Problemen, die ihr Real-Life von nobbi, Schienenbruch und Rosstäuscher wird es auch noch eine Weile dauern, bis wir wieder richtig loslegen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*10.....*

*Mfg*


----------



## axel25 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## nyso (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Habe ich mich auch gefragt Evtl. noch zehn Tage bis irgendwas passiert? Aber will er dann jeden Tag einen Eintrag machen? 9..., 8..., 7..., .......? Spam in Reinform


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



> Was willst du uns damit sagen?



Das dachte mir gestern auch, wollte aber nichts sagen da ich erst vermutete das ich was verpasst hätte und mich somit als uninformiert oute


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Was Neues? Hmm, tja... Na Klar! Der N-PC wird tatsächlich fertig, Verzögerungsgründe im zugehörigen Fred... Ansonsten hatte ich extrem viel Arbeit, hatte heute aber zum ersten Mal wieder Zeit zum Modden! (Ich finde, nach mittlerweile 7 Monaten extrem-Stress habe ich mir das verdient) Und habe dabei meine neue Abkantbank und meinen Kompressor eingeweiht!
In meinem Versuchmod ist eine 115 GB SSD eingezogen mein Nobbi beschenkt sich selbst wird schon wieder komplett zerlegt.... Aber dafür mein Nvidia-PC wiederbelebt!
Die Wasserkühler für den Dark-Side haben Lieferschwierigkeiten und im Heaven hat sich das NT verabschiedet...Mein Klammheimlich-Projekt in Zusammenarbeit mit Sapphire (ups, verraten) wartet auf ein neues Bios...
O-Ton Sapphire zu meiner unverschämten Anfrage: Wer ausser euch kommt da drauf, son Ding einzubauen????

Ich hoffe, das weckt eure Neugier.

Und Rossi und Schienenbruch bauen demnächst...*klonk*.....Jaja, ok. Dann eine kleine Geschichte:

*NobLorRos beim Zoll*

Es waren einmal ein paar GSkill Ripjaws, die der kleine Nobbi geschenkt bekommen hatte. Leider ging ein Modul kaputt, Nobbi hatte keine Rechnung und musste so an die lieben Leute in Taiwan schreiben.
RMA-Antrag schreiben, am Tag drauf bestätigt und ab in die Post....Ups...Weltpaket? Zollpapiere? Ok, dann mal los, geht ja alles mittlerweile auch online. Nach einem Tag wurde dann das Paket am 23.03.2011 vom DHL-Mann abgeholt.
Nobbi hat was gelernt: Pakettracking ist was feines!

Am 08.04. kam das Paket in Taiwan an...

Warten und warten...

Überraschung am 26.04.2011:
Ein Brief von DHL: Ihr Paket kam nicht durch den Zoll!

Was?????

Mein Anruf beim Zoll:
Grüß Gott, sie haben ein Paket für mich, Nummer XYZ...

_Ja, hier. Sie Müssen auf Ihren Kauf Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll entrichten._

Kauf? Es sind meine Speicher, die wurden ausgetauscht!
_Nun, wenn Sie Unterlagen haben die das belegen können.._

Nobbi fährt 40 KM zum Zoll....

_Ja?_ (Der Herr hinterm Schalter fühlt sich recht gestört durch meine Anwesenheit, muss ich beim Büroschlaf ertappt haben...)

Ähh, ich habe dieses Schreiben erhalten und würde gerne mein Paket abholen.

_Haben sie die Belege mit?_

Natürlich! (Nobbi übergibt die RMA-Zettel und die Pakettrackingliste usw.)

_Ähh, und einen Kaufbeleg?_

Fürn Geschenk? Hier steht, was im Paket ist und hier die Bestätigungen zur Reparatur, zum Versand usw.

_Ja, ähh, und Ihre Schreiben?????_

Nun, das geht heute alles online! Hier die Ausdrucke des E-Mail-Verkehrs!

_Und ihr Einlieferungsbeleg???_

Nun, ähh, hier, Onlineausdruck!

_ÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....Moment, da muss ich meinen Vorgesetzten fragen......_

(Stellt euch jetzt Fahrstuhlmusik vor, so habe ich die Zeit auch überbrückt...)

_Nun, öffnen Sie mal das Paket, wir müssen prüfen, ob Ihre Angaben richtig sind!_

Nobbi öffnet....So, hier, Meine GSkill Ripjaws!

_???? Ähhh, ja, Das sind also zwei Speichermodule?!_

(Nobbi haut auf die Kacke) Nun, genauergesagt handelt es sich um *ein* Kit aus zwei mal zwei Gigabyte Riegeln und....

_Ja, ähh, nun gut...es fehlen nur die Zollunterlagen aus Taiwan und...._

Sie meinen hier diesen Zettel, der als abreissbarer Durchschlag unter dem Adressaufkleber ist?

_(Räusper) Ähh, unterschreiben Sie hier und dann können sie das Paket mitnehmen, Auf Wiedersehen....._

Merke: Der Zoll ist noch nicht im IT-Zeitalter angekommen.......


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Es lebe die Bürokratie!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*9 und 8.....*

*(gestern vergessen*)


@nobbi
Das ist Deutsche Bürokratie vom feinsten....

*mhhhh....sind das neue Mitarbeier ???? Soll das ne Bewerbung sein ???*


Mfg


----------



## axel25 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Oo. Ich ahne, was dakommt.

@nobbi: Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja der Zoll kann einen schon gut bei "Laune" halten 

@Rosstaeuscher 
Alles nur eine Frage der Bezahlung


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hhhhm - bei Zoll fällt mir der Zollstock ein.
Nur ist das kein "Zoll"stock!
Spricht also für die Unfähigkeit desselben....

Ich hab's da besser: ich hab eine Außenstelle vom Zoll direkt bei mir im Arbeitsbereich - da fahre ich notfalls mit 80 Tonnen vor und kann während der Arbeitszeit diskutieren; so kriege ich's wenigstens bezahlt!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*7....*

*@Dukex2*
*Wie...es wird bezahlt ???*

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> da fahre ich notfalls mit 80 Tonnen vor...



Hast du wieder zugenommen?


----------



## axel25 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hast du wieder zugenommen?


 
Bist du wieder nett.


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ups, hab ich zugenommen geschrieben?! Ich meinte natürlich abgenommen.


----------



## axel25 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ja ne, is klar .


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*6....*

Nicht das die vergessen wird 

P.s.: Ja ich hab auch keine Ahnung was nach der eins kommt...


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Dieses Wochende wird es soweit sein: Die Fertigstellung des N-PC01... Harharhar....


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Deinen Glauben möcht' ich haben!


----------



## axel25 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

He, nicht so pessimistisch.


----------



## nobbi77 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Pessimusmus ist ausnahmsweise unangebracht. Bin gerade aus der Werkstatt raus  Bilder kommen aber erst morgen, da ich jetzt Dienst habe. Abwarten


----------



## Fifadoc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So Kindas, der Onkel Fifa schaut mal wieder rein. Also nu seid wieder artig 

Kann nur sagen, dass sich mein Leben mächtig geändert hat. Bin nun meist von 7-18/19 uhr unterwegs. Und am WE pendel ich etwa 500km pro strecke. Da bin ich froh, wenn ich noch Zeit für etwas Ruhe finde. Zum Modden komm ich da gar nicht mehr.
Aber ich werd wenigstens mal wieder in ein paar Trööts gucken.


----------



## axel25 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Du weißt schon,  dass du dir dafür 6 Wochen freinehmen musst und 8Stunden täglich dafür benötigen wirst? .
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Tropics (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

*WTF* ... kann ich da nur sagen nachdem ich etwa eine Woche (gefühlt ca. 2 Jahre) gebraucht habe diesen Schwachs ... äh sehr informtiven Thread zu lesen. Ich möchte mich auch recht herzlich für das Modding meiner derzeitigen Unterkunft bedanken, und werde die fälligen 46,95€ zzgl. 395.213,17€ Versandkosten plus 1394% Auslandszuschlag und 312% Nachtarbeitszuschlag sofort überweisen.

Nur so nebenbei, hat irgendwer ne Ahnung, wie lange Spinnen in Staubsaugern überleben? Ich möchte dem Viech, das ungelogen und ohne Übertreibung größer als meine Hand ist, nicht noch einmal zu ihren Lebzeiten begegnen. Genau genommen, wenn sie tot ist auch nicht.


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kommt drauf an ob sie das saugen überlebt hat, und was du sonst noch so alles einsaugst^^
Nägel mögen Spinnen nicht, aber wenn du Fliegen von den Wänden saugst, JamJamJam

Einfach den Beutel wechseln und gut ist^^ Oder wenn sie wirklich so groß war evtl. mal die Nachbarn fragen, ob die irgendwas vermissen


----------



## Tropics (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

das glaubt man echt nicht wenn man es nicht gesehen hat. ich hatte leider nicht die möglichkeit, meine kamera zu holen, weil ich befürchtet habe, daß mich das Vieh in der Zwischenzeit von hinten anfällt. Ob sie es überlebt hat, keine Ahnung, aber da ja der Körper kaum kleiner als das Staubsaugerrohr war würd ich mal vermuten daß sie sich mindestens einige Beine gebrochen hat. Punkt für mich!  
Ich könnte wohl einige Scherben einsammeln und einsaugen, angesichts der Tatsache daß ich in meiner Panik vor dem Monster eine kleine Flasche stark mentholisch (gibt es das Wort eigentlich?) riechenden Elixiers von einer Anrichte auf den Fußboden befördert habe. Das sollte weitere Verletzungen hervorrufen. Das Rohr ist momentan mit Zewa vollgestopft damit kein Fluchtweg besteht.
Den Beutel zu wechseln ist nicht so einfach ... hast du mal überlegt daß der offensichtlich an einer Seite offen sein muß?  Fluchtweg??? HALLO???


----------



## Milkyway (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

 cool. xD Is das normal für Singapur? 

Ich hasse Spinnen..  Ich denk normalen Staub saugen reicht auch... iwann is das Ding dann damit zugepappt, das da nichts mehr geht. 
Außerdem sind die großen doch relativ empfindlich? Wenn die z.b. nen Tisch runterfallen sind die doch tot oder so... meinte zumindest mal sone Fernsehsendung


----------



## axel25 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das ist ein Insekt, die kannst du auch vom 5. Stock aus runterschmeißen. Ob es ihr dann nich so gut geht, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber leben könnte sie noch.


----------



## Tropics (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Milkyway schrieb:


> Is das normal für Singapur?


 
Zum Glück nicht. Hab hier sonst kaum Spinnen mal gesehen, und wenn dann nur ganz kleine. Gekkos sind hier wesentlich häufiger 

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Spinnen aber hassen tu ich sie eigentlich auch nicht. Normalgroße Spinnen (wie man sie in Deutschland im Keller oder in dunklen Ecken findet) bringe ich normalerweise mit der Hand raus, was meine Freundinnen immer total männlich fanden  Aber *das* Vieh hat mir wirklich Angst eingejagt. Und ich halte es für extrem unwarscheinlich, daß Spinnen sterben können, wenn sie vom Tisch fallen. Es sei denn der Tisch fällt auf sie drauf


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

Spinnen haben einen eingebauten Fallschirmgenerator - die lassen einfach 'n Ende Spinnseide ab und schweben da dran sachte zu Boden.
Aus'm 5. Stock dürfte sie kaum unten ankommen, sondern eher im 2. Stock auf'm Balkon oder irgendwo im Baum landen.
Außerdem ist's ganz unten auch gefährlich: Autos, Fußgänger, Katzen, Mäuse.......alles ungesund für die nützlichen Viecher!

Was anderes: bei mir im Tagebuch geht's langsam auch weiter, ein kleines Update ist da und die Tage kommen weitere.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tropics (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Inzwischen frag ich mich, was die Spinne wohl gefressen hat um so schoen gross und stark zu werden 
Gekkos? Voegel? Da faellt mir auf, den Nachbarshund hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehn ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hi!

So, bei mir im TB tut sich wieder was - nicht dass Ihr vor lauter Langeweile weiter Spinnen aufsaugt!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Machmer doch


----------



## Tropics (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

aeh ... nicht aus langeweile ... *TODESANGST!!!*


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Vor meinem Mod?
Ok, das kann ich verstehen!


----------



## watercooled (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So ihr Noblorrosser 

Als erstes möchte ich hiermit unserm Rosstaeuscher viel Glück, und Kraft für die nächste Zeit wünschen, habe es gerade erst erfahren was dir zugestoßen ist  

UND ZWEITENS  Wärt ihr so freundlich einen eurer schlafenden Crewmitglieder der USS Noblorros von eurem behämmerten Fernmoddingknopf runterzunehmen!? 

Seit über 2 Wochen spielt mein Aquaero völlig verrückt  Sollte es nämlich der Fall sein, das meine Probleme durch den Fernmoddingknopf verursacht wurden, erwarte ich eine entsprechende Entschädigung 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für den sicher erstklassigen Support 

mfg


----------



## axel25 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

nenenenene! Da verlangen wir was von dir: lies dir mal die Seiten 1 bis 488!


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Irgendwie hat der gute Mr. WC gerade seinem Rechner den Todesstoß versetzt.....


----------



## axel25 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Echt? Wo ist der Link?
Oder hast du dich auf den FMK gesetzt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Wenn ich mich da einmal drauf setze - oder trete - dann gibt es keinen FMK mehr...

Erinnere Dich mal an meine "garantiert nicht Durchfluss hemmenden Schnellkupplungen" oder die "Keilschraube".....

Ich habe auch zu viel zu tun - siehe mein Tagebuch.
Da müsste ich mir denn Eumel schon an den Ar... kleben!


----------



## axel25 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Ich dachte, das wäre dein privater 88 Tonner gewesen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Die Schnekllkupplungen, das waren die 88Tonnen - für den FMK reicht meine Schuhgröße 48.....


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn mit Rossetauescher passiert  
Hoffe mal nichts schlimmes


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Kannst du im Diskussionsthread zum NPC alles nachlesen^^


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Juni 2011)

Bin am iPod, das muss ich dann solang suchen  verrats mir doch (kriegst auch nen Cookie  )


----------



## axel25 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die Schnekllkupplungen, das waren die 88Tonnen - für den FMK reicht meine Schuhgröße 48.....


 
Achso. Was hältst du eigentlich von den 80 Tonnern mit 4 Achsen aus der TRAXX-Familie?


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nix - zu viele Computer!
Ich habe für die Viecher aber keine Lizenz.


----------



## axel25 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Hey, aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Triebfahrzeugen mit Cpmputern funktionieren sie. Sogar zuverlässig.

Evtl. sollte man für sowas einen Bahn-Laber-Thread aufmachen, einen für Autos gibts ja schon.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Rossetauescher passiert
> Hoffe mal nichts schlimmes


 
Mhhh...

Ich habe mich nur etwas Rar gemacht....

Sonst ist eigentlich alles i.O......

Ich muss mein Leben und das meines Sohnes neu sortieren...

Das dauert halt und da habe ich im Moment wirklich keinen Nerv hier für bzw. keine Zeit drückt es besser aus...

Das ist nicht Negativ zu sehen....

Irgendwann tauche ich hier wieder regelmäßig auf...versprochen !!!

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Viel Glück.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Das wird schon, wichtig ist jetzt erst mal der Kleine, euch Beiden alles Gute von meiner Seite.


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So, morgen zwischen 10 und 11.00 Uhr wird der N-PC 01 in Fürth bei PCGH abgeliefert.

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder....


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Zeichen und Wunder ist ein Stichwort: ich fand (in einer vergessenen Ecke auf einer vergessenen Hdd) ein Video

Das dürfte vom NobLorRos-Geburtstag stammen....
Ich dachte, das wäre auf der 1TB-Platte gewesen, die meinen Schwerkrafttest nicht überlebte!


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

HA HA  Da bekommt das Sprichwort "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen." gleich einen Sinn.


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

Nun, das wars mit dem Geburtstagskuchen...

Muahahahaha..


----------



## nobbi77 (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*

So, liebe Leute!

NobLorRos lebt!

Nach der vor einiger Zeit erbetenen Sendung von Bildmaterial für die Homepage kommt nun bald die nächste Phase.

Mit dabei sind Equilibrium, Rosstaeuscher, Schienenbruch, Schrauberopi und ich...*bisher*.

Alle anderen können sich noch bis nächste Woche entscheiden, dann erfolgt der große Relaunch 

Bei fragen einfach eine PN, ich werde sie dann innerhalb eines Jahres beantworten...*klonk*... schnell beantworten...

LG

Euer Nobbi


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> *klonk*


Die Dachschräge......


----------



## Dukex2 (20. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Was steht denn in nächster Zeit an?!


----------



## Malkav85 (20. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! News: Die neue Serie im Forum: Die Gerechtigkeitsmodder, Seite 363*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die Dachschräge......


 
Nein, das war ich mit dem Mod-Todschläger  Ich steh noch immer als Wachoffizier und Kindergärtner der NobLorRos zur Verfügung ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Besser als... steht an!


----------



## Dukex2 (20. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*



> Besser als... steht an!


Na das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## nyso (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Warum JOOMLA?!?!?


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Hahahaha, besser als... Dann posten die das auch noch... Oh Mann, der Godtake hatte das damals gemacht um zum ausdruck zu bringen das er besser ist als Nooblorros... Fail!


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Denn warte mal ab - Nobbi (bzw.: seine Frau) arbeitet am Relaunch der Homepage....


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ohje, ich kann mir schon vorstellen was das wird... Ganz bestimmt der Homepage-Olymp oder sowas...  Naja, nicht anders zu erwarten...

Btw. kann man das ja nicht als "Relaunch" bezeichnen, eure Homepage gabs bis Dato ja nichmal.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ach Kero. Sind wir hier im Kindergarten? Persönliche Differenzen hier öffentlich auszutragen zeugt nicht gerade vom "erwachsen sein"  Du bist 30 Jahre, also kann man zumindest Anstand erwarten.


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Jo sorry Malkav, aber das "besser als" gepostet wurde hat meine kindische Ader erweckt.  Bin jetzt wieder anständig.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, was das überhaupt bedeuten soll ^^


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Naja, das ist ja auch schon fast ein Jahr her. Godtake hatte das mal gemacht als Nobbi und die anderen sich einfach nichtmehr gemeldet haben. Nobbi wollte da irgendwas von Godtake aber Godtake brauchte dafür irgendwas von Nobbi. Jaja, sehr kompliziert das ganze. Und als sich Nobbi dann ewigkeiten nicht gemeldet hatte wurde es Godtake halt zu blöd und mit besser als hat er seine verachtung gegenüber Noblorros ausgedrückt.  Ich mach das mit kindischen Kommentaren.^^ So, nu aber gut mit dem Kindergarten.Ich will ja nicht den "Ruf" von Noblorros schädigen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Kero: Du kannst es nicht lassen, oder?
Du hast schon bei NobLorRos immer Unfrieden gestiftet und Stunk gemacht - muss das jetzt noch weiter gehen?
Kannst Du es nicht einfach auf sich beruhen lassen?

Bist Du ein kleiner, bockiger Junge oder was?


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Was denn? Ich hab doch bloß Malkav erklärt was "besser als" ist.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Lässt sich das Wetter auch fernmodden?


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Öhm, das ist doch schon ferngemoddet.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Das merkt man auch. 
Ich hätte mir eher ein Fernmodding auf +5°C Durschnittstemperatur für Juni, Juli 
und August gewünscht, aber das wäre mir zu teuer.


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Naja, das wäre ja schon bissl wenig.  So 23 Würde ich ok finden und dazu etwas weniger Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Dazu müsste erstma derjenige gefunden werden, der derzeit auf dem Wetterknopf pennt...........


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Gott?!?  Der sitzt nachts immer mit dem Mann im Mond zusammen und bechert...


----------



## Der Maniac (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

*schnarch*
!


----------



## axel25 (12. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Hey Leute, gibts uns noch?


----------



## Dukex2 (12. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Dich scheint es noch zu geben...?!


----------



## axel25 (12. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Kommt auf das Ich an, das du meinst .


----------



## Milkyway (13. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Mich gibts auch noch..^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ich lebe auch noch......


----------



## Malkav85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ich bin ebenfalls noch nicht eingeschlafen


----------



## Der Maniac (13. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ich schlaf gleich ein, wenn BF3 noch länger zum starten braucht....


----------



## Milkyway (13. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Starten geht.. (und wenn nicht, Origin neu Starten..) aber bei mir geht Coop garnicht. Ich kriege keine Invites und wenn ich jemand einlade öffnet sich bei mir das Spiel nicht >.< Aber sonst find ichs echt gut..


----------



## axel25 (15. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Bei Firefox unter Einstellungen Po-Ups blockieren wegklicken.


----------



## Milkyway (15. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Habs sowohl mit FF, Opera als auch IE probiert.. nichts will


----------



## axel25 (15. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Pop-Up-Blocker raus, im Router die automatische Portfreigabe (iwas mit U und p) aktiviert.
Hast du den Haken bei FF raus, beim integrietrten Pop-Up-Blocker?


----------



## Milkyway (15. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Wieso ne Automatische Portfreigabe? Alles soll da nicht durch  Opera sagt mir eigentlich wenn er was blockt.. und in FF iwas spezielles hab ich auch nicht o.ä. (Verwende eigentlich nur Opera)


----------



## axel25 (15. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Boah, schau mal unter Einstellungen ob du da irgendetwas findest.
Und versuch im Router Unpn zu aktivieren, bei Fritz.Box oder ähnlichen im Menü erst die Expertenansicht auswählen.


----------



## Milkyway (15. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

k, mach ich  Danke


----------



## axel25 (16. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Wie heißt du bei Battlelog?


----------



## Milkyway (16. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Siehe PN


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Mmmmm...

Hallo ?????

Jemand zu hause ???

PFFFFTTTT...erst mal den Staub weg pusten....


----------



## nyso (29. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Bin da


----------



## axel25 (30. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Hey, da rührt sich ja noch einer.

Gibt was neues zu berichten, Rossi?


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2011)

Huhu! Rossi  Wie geht's, wie steht's?


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ich lebe auch noch


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lebe auch noch



Du wirkst recht leblos...


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Hi!


Ach, es geht so - ich habe im Moment viel um die Ohren.
Mein eigenes Projekt geht demnächst in die nächste, allerdings abgespeckte Runde.

Der Nobbi hat mit seiner Dipl.-Arbeit zu viel um die Ohren und auch seine Frau - welche die Homepage machen wird - hat auch viel zu tun.

Es kann sich also nur noch um Jahre handeln......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Hey Jungs.....

Schön das man mich vermisst hat....

Seit ich allein erziehend bin, findet man kaum noch Zeit zum Basteln.....weil arbeiten gehe ich ja auch noch...

Ich werde mich jetzt hier hin und wieder blicken lassen....erwartet jetzt erstmals nicht zufiel von mir...

Ich stehe aber wieder Frage und Antwort...

Ach sooooo...am Raven hat sich nichts mehr getan....der gleiche Baustand seit Januar...

Mfg


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich wirst du vermisst


----------



## axel25 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

_Irgendwo tief im interstellaren Raum, auf einem merkwürdig freieckigem Schiff_
ole88: *klonK* Auam was hat die Stüzztstrebe hier velroren. Und wieso zur Hölle hängt der Gefechtsdatenkern an einem                   Streifenpaketband?
axel25: Äh, also, äh, naja, da war dieser Ateroid und dieses Schiff und naja, dann waren da noch unsere zu großen                         Stützstreben, und, nun ja.
ole88: Ohgottohgott, wenn das unser Vulgarierer erfährt.
axel25: Auch dieses Schiff hat rote Knöpfe (grinsend)
Klutten (freudig): Knopf, wo?
*Klonk*
axel25: Äh, wo kommt die Luke her, Mr morytox?
morytox: Hab ich da hinten gefunden
*klonk*
axel25: Was meinen sie, was hier passiert ist, Mr ole88?
ole88: Äh, ich weiß nic *klonk*

axel25 an Mr godtake, bitte kommen.
Malkav: Äh, er steht seit wochen nicht mehr auf der Crewliste. 
axel25: Was, wieso haben das meine Vorgesetzten nicht gemeldet?
ole88: Äh, es soll da einen Unfall mit einer gewissen Luke *klonk*
axel25: Kaspar, weißt du zufällig welche Luke er meinen könnte?
Kaspar: Äh, nein, nicht so richtig, also, ich glaube, es gab da mal so eine Luke, aber, die ist Jahre vor dem Vorfall verschwunden.
*klonk*


----------



## axel25 (19. August 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Gibts euch noch alle?
Bitte einmal durchzählen.


----------



## Milkyway (19. August 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ich zähl dich mal als 1 

- 2 -


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Die Geschichte mit dem roten Knopf - stimmt - da war doch etwas. 

Ich glaube, ich muss mal wieder die ersten Seiten des Threads lesen. Durchzählen? Dann bin ich wohl eher Nummer Null als passiver intergalaktischer Begleiter der verrückten Raumtruppe.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Weg da. Ich muss Nobbi und Rossi entstauben *Staubwedel schwingt* 

Nummer 3 *meld*


----------



## Der Maniac (19. August 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Nummer 4 !


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. August 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Nummer 5 - lebt!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. August 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Hust Hust....

Wer wedelt denn hier mit dem Staubwedel rum.....

Bin ich nicht die Nr. 1 ????

Ähhhh.... *NR. 6 !!!! ...mich gibt es noch....*


----------



## Tgt79 (12. September 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

schön das es euch noch gibt


----------



## axel25 (13. September 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Naja, weiß jemand was mit Nobbi los ist?


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. September 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Der ist überbeschäftigt.....
Im Klartext: Sein Beruf lastet ihn derzeit 'etwas' zu gut aus....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (13. September 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Naja, besser so als das Gegenteil.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

*Sooooo....*

*NobLorRos ist wieder da !!!!!!*

Ab jetzt wieder Spaß und gute Laune.... 

Coming sooon...


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Gefällt mir


----------



## Der Maniac (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

*Gespannt sei*


----------



## axel25 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Gack?


----------



## moe (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Von den toten auferstanden!


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

NobLorRos kommt wieder? Endlich hat mein Leben wieder einen Sinn!!!!


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Hi,
bin gerade (mal wieder) auf den alten Thred von derLordSelbst gestoßen, der dürfte allen Usern die länger als 2 Jahre hier sind ja ein Begriff sein.
Jetzt muss ich endlich mal fragen:
Was ist denn da damals vorgefallen? Ist ja jetzt schon einige Zeit her. Der war ja auch mehr oder weniger ein "Teil" von euch


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Frag mal Meuchelmord falls er noch aktiv ist


----------



## moe (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Das würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Ich glaube, das ist in den Weiten des Weltalls untergegangen


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Gähn...Hmmm? Schon 31.01.2013?
UPS, Mist....ich habe den Weltuntergang verschlafen...

Einige Monate zuvor:

Muahahaha, diese Cryo-Schlafkabine wird mich, nobbi77, der Nachwelt erhalten!
Schockfroster, Auftauhilfe, DTS, Thx und Ledersitze, herrlich! In einigen Jahren werde ich mich mit meinen Mods reinlegen und dann später endlich die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen!
Nur der Platz direkt an der Tür ist etwas blöd gewählt....Oh, mein Schlüßel ist reingefallen.....

Rosstäuscher:nobbi? Bist Du hier? #klonk#!!!!

Nobbi77: Hallo,hallo? Hört mich jemand? Der schalldichte Deckel ist zugefallen.....Mir wird kalt.........

Heute:

Was, 500 Seiten?....
Das muss gefeiert....gemoddet werden!

Womit???

1. NBSS ist fertig, finale Bilder kommen bis zum WE!
2. Wiedergeburt von Go for Gold mit besserer Technik
3. Neu: A Tribute for Schienenbruch
4. Old School: 4850x2 und Board sind raus, Radiator zerstört und dann der Neuaufbau...
5. The Dark Side: Technikupdate
6. Indiana Nobbi: Technikupdate
Muahahahaha!!!!!

Noblorros lebt!


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Woooohooooo  

Es LEBT und es geht WEITER  JAAAAAA *froi* *hüpf*


----------



## nobbi77 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Jep! Zuerst erst mal mit dem Ende von zwei Ewigkeitsprojekten.....Schönes Gefühl, dass ich euch gefehlt habe!


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner bald 400 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Staffel 2: Prequel*​
Sternzeit 08/15,7: Die alte Noblorros wurde abgewrackt, nun fliegen Mr. Rosstaeuscher und Käptn Nobbi zur Raumbasis Volvoria, um die Abschlussarbeiten an der Noblorros B zu überwachen und einige neue Crewmitglieder zu inspizieren.

Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Käptn, da ist sie!
Käptn Nobbi: Wo? ich seh nur Sterne!
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Äh, sie schauen auf das preisgekrönte Bild Sternenhimmel des Banausischen Künstlers Würgo...
Käptn Nobbi: Ohh, natürlich, sieht doch jeder, den, ähh, künstlerischen Wert, so wie dieses Werk hier!
Mr. Rosstaescher: Das ist die neue Verdampfungstoilette...
Käptn Nobbi: Diese neuen Shuttles sind zu modern eingerichtet. Wissen sie noch, als wir anfingen?
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Ja, als wir anfingen gab es noch die  Panda-Klasse mit Stehplätzen, ohne Servodüsen, oder die SLI-Klasse mit ihren Mikrorucklern bei Warp 1....
Käptn Nobbi: Aber dort, das muss sie sein!
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Ähh, nein. Zu groß...Ist die Yacht des Weltraum-Mafiosis Billus Gatus! Die Fenster 8.
Käptn Nobbi: Da, dass muss sie sein!
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Ähh, nein. Ist das neue Ausbildungsschiff Grog ****.
Käptn Nobbi: Dann muss sie hinter diesem hässlichen Eimer parken.
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Aää, es ist dieser hässliche Eimer.
Käptn Nobbi: Ähhh, wunderschön...(würg)...

Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Fähre Rio Morte bittet um Erlaubnis zum Andocken an der Noblorros!

Crewmitglied in roter Uniform: Willkommen, Landeport 2!
Käptn Nobbi: Ich bin der Käptn, ich lande immer auf 1!
Crewmitglied in roter Uniform: Ähhh, wie sie wünschen!

Landeport 1:
Käptn Nobbi: Wo ist der schöne rosa Plüsch?
Crewmitglied in roter Uniform: Landeport 1 ist die Andockzone für Müllfrachter und Lazarettschiffe bei tötlichen Krankheiten. Sie ist mit einem Desinfektionsstrahl ausgerüstet, damit keine Erreger eintreten können.
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Hihi, jetzt hat sicher jeder damit gerechnet, dass sie den Knopf drücken und der Crewman....
Käptn Nobbi: Diesen hier?
*****BRUZZEL****
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Ähh, Ja...

Käptn Nobbi: Los, zur Brücke! Hat keiner gesehen....

Brücke:

Mr. Klutten: Hallo, Käptn, schön sie zu sehen! Ich hatte ihnen einen Crewman zur Begrüssung geschickt....
Käptn Nobbi: Ach wirklich? Wir haben keinen gesehen. Und notieren Sie, dass Andockrampe 1 für suizidale Crewmitglieder eine Gefahr darstellt! Hmmm, mein Sessel sieht eigenartig aus....
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Ist der Inkontinenz 3, mit Spezialbeschichtung bei Dauereinsätzen über 2 Stunden, wenn sie es nicht mehr halten können.....
Käptn Nobbi: Mr. Klutten, die Besatzungsliste bitte!
Mr. Klutten: Von der alten Crew sind bisher nur drei da: Mr. Equilibrium, Mr. Schienenbruch und Mr. Schrauberopi!
Und nach Ihrem Anforderungsprofil sind die weiblichen Crewman auch da! Vom Planeten Fischia 3 mit großen Augen, vom Planeten Aldia 2 mit großen Tüten, vom Planeten Adipösia 4 mit richtig was dran und die 5 vom Planeten Blondia....sind draussen ausgestiegen und .....
Käptn Nobbi: Ähhh, ich habs mir überlegt....VERSETZEN!SOFORT!
Mr. Klutten: Wohin?
Käptn Nobbi: Auf die USS Redaktionia zu Admiral Thilo!
Mr. Klutten: Hier sind zwei vielversprechende Crewman: Mr. Neelix und Mr. Wesley "keiner liebt mich" Crusher!
Käptn Nobbi: Ähhh, sehr schön! Gehen Sie bitte mit Ihnen in meinen Raum, da hinten rechts und drücken sie auf den roten Knopf des Kaffeeautomaten......

Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns:
Die erste Inspizierung des Schiffes ist abgeschlossen. Viele Gefahrenquellen müssen beseitigt werde. Acht Crewman sind durch Fehlkonstruktionen aus Versehen getötet worden. Mr. Klutten konnte aus dem Weltall geborgen werden, allerdings funktioniert der Transporter noch nicht richtig, sein Kopf und sein Gesäß wurden vertauscht...Es ist uns erst nach drei Tagen aufgefallen....
Die Hilfsarbeiter vom Planeten Medion sollten daher dringend ersetzt werden......​


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder göttlich  Weiter so!


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Persönliches Logbuch Sicherheitsoffizier Mr. Malkav, Sternzeit: hab ich wiedermal vergessen.

Nachdem ich mit ein paar Rothemden auf Gonorrhoe 69 strafversetzt wurde, da ich wiederholt versucht hatte den Dienst bei NobLoRos anzutreten, hatten wohl einige Vorgesetzte ein Einsehen und baten mich zurück. Ich hatte manch einen mauscheln hören: "Schneller werden wir ihn nie los...". Aber wer weiss, ob ich gemeint war.

Auf Grund der hohen Sicherheitsstufe, konnte ich leider nur ein Bild des neuen Trockendocks für das Sicherheitsbeischiff der neuen Noblorros schießen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand hat behauptet, es würde dort jemand aufräumen. Und daher muss ich wohl noch warten, bis ich meinen Dienst antreten kann. Den Käptn haben ich bisher noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Zum 5000. Post eine Folge....
Aber zuerst, lieber Malkav, gratz zum Post 5000!!!!

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 400 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

Staffel 2, Folge 1
Das Herz eines Käptns​ 
Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 123,456.87+1
Mir ist langweilig! Ich werde daher die neuen Prototypen testen, die die Flotte erstmalig auf der Noblorros testen möchte!​ 
*Käpt Nobbi:* Mr. Malkav, schön, dass sie endlich hier sind. Es gehört eine Menge dazu, sich in einem zweisitzigen Shuttle zu verlaufen und erst nach drei Tagen wieder gefunden zu werden!​ 
*Mr. Malkav:* Ähh, nun, ich war nüchtern....​ 
*Käptn Nobbi:* Ich hoffe, sie ändern diesen Zustand schleunigst....ähhh, ja...Erklären sie mir den Prototypen!​ 
*Mr. Malkav:* Nun, es handelt sich scheinbar um einen kurzstrecken Nahrungsmittelreplikator der Stufe 7, nur ein Gericht. Es scheint *E*in*M*al*P*ommes zu bedeuten....Ist Vulgarisch, muss erst noch genauer übersetzt werden! Nur hier drücken...​ 
****BRUZZEL****​ 
Käptn Nobbi lag regungslos auf dem Boden, Rauch quoll aus seiner Brust....​ 
*Mr. Malkav:* Medizinischer Notfall, Käptn auf die Krankenstation beamen!​ 
Krankenstation: Alle Offiziere sorgen sich um den Käptn!​ 
*MHM:* Bitte nennen Sie die Art des medizinischen Notfalls!​ 
*Mr. Rosstaeuscher:* Es steigt Rauch aus seiner Brust!​ 
*MHM:* Rauchen gefährdet ihre Gesundheit, ich stelle Ihnen eine Entwöhnung auf homöopathischer Basis...​ 
*Mr. Equilibrium:* Mann, was ist das für ein Ding, MHM....Mich Heilt Medion!!!!!!! O Gott, Gnadenschuss, sofort!​ 
*MHM:* Euthanasie ist nicht programmiert, ich schlage einen Unfall mit der Luftschleuse vor und....​ 
*Mr. Schrauberopi:* MHM...MannHaltsMaul!​ 
*Mr. Rosstaeuscher:* Mr. Malkav, laden sie schnell alle verfügbaren medizinischen Datenbanken, alternative und rituelle Medizin und klassische!​ 
*Mr. Malkav:* Erledigt! Die MSI HerzLungenMaschine wird auch angeschlossen!​ 
*Mr. Rosstaeuscher:* MSI??? Kenn ich nicht! Übersetzungscomputer!​ 
*Übersetzungscomputer:* MSI, übersetzt aus dem Kastratischen, bedeutet Manche Sterben Intensiver!​ 
*Mr. Malkav:* Egal, keine Zeit, wir brauchen Blutkonserven, da, der Kühlschrank!​ 
*MHM:* Auf ausdrücklichen Befehl des Käptns lagern hier nur.....​ 
*Mr. Schienenbruch:* Nur Blutweinflaschen!!!!! Malkav, Gläser!​ 
*MHM:* Wussten Sie schon, dass ich durch meine Humanitätsprogrammierung Speisen und Getränke zu mir nehmen kann?​ 
*Mr. Schienenbruch:* Malkav, ein Glas mehr!​ 
*Mr. Rosstaeuscher:* Und der Käptn? MHM, was hat er?​ 
*MHM:* Aufgrund des Zustands seiner Leber können wir getrost den Blutwein anstelle von Blut nehmen...Oh, ein Medion Kunstherz! Durchgeschmort! Aufgrund meiner Programmierung ist es mir nicht möglich....​ 
*Mr. Rosstaeuscher:* Computer, Override Protokoll Rosstaeuscher 1, NobLorRos-Modding-Routine programmieren!​ 
*MHM:* Aber das wird ihn umbrin.....ZIEP!!!!....blabbel.....Medion Kunstherz? Kein Problem, nehmen wir einen Yamaha Shuttle-Antrieb, Turbo, Sleeve......Ähhh, und Prost!​ 
Das MHM operiert, Mr. Rosstaeuscher programmiert neue medizinische Daten. Der Käptn träumt und erinnert sich in schönen Träumen, wie er zum Kunstherz kam......​ 
Auf der Akademie:​ 
Fähnrich Nobbi!
*Nobbi:* Leutnant Schrauberopi! Sie geben den Nahkampfkurs mit den Lausikanern?​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Und ich habe die neuen Uniformen für die weiblichen Kadetten vom Planeten Nymphomania entworfen!​ 
*Nobbi:* Ok, dann mal los!​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Das Training findet heute in der Kneipe "zum kotzenden Garlak" statt, ist realistischer!​ 
In der Kneipe:​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Dort, die Lausikaner beim Billard! Nobbi, provozieren!​ 
*Nobbi:* Sie alter Sack, alter Säufer...​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Nicht mich, die Lausikaner!​ 
*Nobbi:* Ups, ok! Hey, Lausikaner! Deine Nase sieht aus wie eine Steckdose! Kann ich bei Dir mein IPhone 5001 laden?​ 
*Lausikaner:* Du Wurm, ich schlitz dich auf! ( Zückt eine lausikanische Streckklinge mit nur 38 cm Länge)​ 
*Nobbi:* Ha, niedlich!​ 
Nobbi weicht geschickt aus und kann die Angriffe abwehren, nebenher Billard spielen und 5 Bier trinken, bis 5 weibliche Kadetten den Raum betreten in neuen transparenten Zweiteilern und Nobbi ein klein wenig abgelenkt wird....​ 
AAAARGHHH!!!​ 
Die Lausikanische Klinge durchbohrt ihn und nagelt ihn am Billardtisch fest....​ 
*Kadett, weiblich:* Ihh, eklig, lass uns wieder gehen, bis aufgewischt wurde!​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Schnell, einen Arzt!​ 
*Fähnrich Godtake:* Ich kann helfen, ich studiere Medizin an der Akademie! Notfall, auf Krankenstation beamen!​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Welches Semester haben Sie? das sieht professionell aus!​ 
*Fähnrich Godtake:* Ich fange morgen an!​ 
Die Operation verläuft dank der OP-Roboter gut, bis auf.....​ 
*Fähnrich Godtake:* Hmm, der Brustkorb sieht komisch aus, nachdem ich die inneren Organe beiseite geschoben habe....​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Das nennt man Wirbelsäule....​ 
*Fähnrich Godtake:* Ups.....​ 
3 Stunden später erwacht Nobbi, mit einem neuen Medion Kunstherz mit 14 Tagen eingeschränkter Garantie....​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Und, wie bewerten Sie Ihr Training?​ 
*Nobbi:* Wie immer: Hucke voll gekriegt!​ 
*Schrauberopi:* Ok, bestanden.....​ 
Auf der Noblorros:​ 
*MHM:* Hava Nagila Hava......​ 
*Mr. Rosstaeuscher:* Da, der Käptn wacht auf, hicks!​ 
*Mr. Malkav:* Was hat das MHM? Hicks!​ 
*Mr. Rosstaeuscher:* Nun, bei den dateien waren auch religiöse Riten dabei und....​ 
*Käptn Nobbi:* Was ist passiert?​ 
*Mr. Malkav:* Ähhh, Prototypentest erfolgreich, EMP-Generator getestet und das MHM kann nun schwierige Operationen durchführen!​ 
*MHM:* Und Ihre Beschneidung war auch erfolgreich!​ 
*Mr. Klutten:* Käptn, es ist unerhört, Alkohol während des Dienstes!​ 
*Käptn Nobbi:* Dieses Verhalten der Besatzung muss gemassregelt werden! Gehen Sie in den kleinen Raum dort hinten rechts und drücken Sie den Degradierungsknopf. Es ist der Rote.....​ 
Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns: Die verbauten Prototypen funktionieren sehr gut, nur die Luftschleuse scheint eine Fehlfunktion zu haben. Allerdings konnte Mr. Klutten gerettet werden. Er ist beim MHM in sehr guten Händen. Seine Beschneidung verlief erfolgreich....​ 

Folge Zwei im Post 5017


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht! Relaunch in der Endphase...*

Oh man. Fast hätte ich Pipi in den Augen UND in der Hose vor lachen


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Schön, dass es Dir gefällt.
Tja, NobLoRos lebt!


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2013)

Das MHM  Ich feier euch so


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ein Fan! Ok, in der nächsten Folge wirst du ster..., äh, dabei sein


----------



## winner961 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ein Fan! Ok, in der nächsten Folge wirst du ster..., äh, dabei sein


 
Oh mein Gott Noboloros lebt wieder 

Die Menschen die ich zum Modding brachten gibt es doch noch


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wir waren nie tot, allerdings gibt einem das reale Leben nicht immer die Zeit zum Moden und blödeln
Ich hatte nur noch ein kleines Studium zu beenden, habe die Leitung einer Jugendhilfeeinrichtung übernommen und viel Arbeit gehabt. Nun geht es wieder. Rosstäuscher und Schienenbruch hatten auch unendlich viele Private Sachen am Start und nun: Wir sind wieder da


----------



## killer89 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Wir waren nie tot, allerdings gibt einem das reale Leben nicht immer die Zeit zum Moden und blödeln
> Ich hatte nur noch ein kleines Studium zu beenden, habe die Leitung einer Jugendhilfeeinrichtung übernommen und viel Arbeit gehabt. Nun geht es wieder. Rosstäuscher und Schienenbruch hatten auch unendlich viele Private Sachen am Start und nun: Wir sind wieder da


Wer kennt das nicht? Ein RL geht eben vor!

Schön, dass ihr wieder da seid 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Und schön, dass du auch da bist


----------



## Milkyway (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Mich gibts auch noch...  Mitlerweile im Studium.. 
PC Modden werd ich wohl in Zukunft weniger.. dafür Faile ich dZ mit meinem 3D Drucker ziemlich oft


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Muahahaha...die Besatzung ist fast komplett.
Viel Glück im Studium, ich hab meins als ältester männlicher Student mit 2 bestanden (Stolz)


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich lebe auch noch - und kämpfe immer noch mit der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung....


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

...und der Nobbi hat tatsächlich ein Projekt beendet!!!

Nobbi beschenkt sich selbst ist fertig, Pics online.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...henkt-sich-selbst-finale-pics-und-fertig.html


...und meine Waschmaschine wurde von NobLorRos ferngemoddet....ähhh, von UNS??????

Und das für schlappe 3467,87€.....

ROSSI!!!!!!


----------



## axel25 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ohmann, ich wär grad beim lesen fast vom Stuhl gekippt .


----------



## Apokalypsos (4. Februar 2013)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur noch ein kleines Studium zu beenden, habe die Leitung einer Jugendhilfeeinrichtung übernommen und viel Arbeit gehabt



Nobi ein Sozi? Mit langen Haaren und Ökoschlappen?? Awesome!

Sozialpädagogen ftw!

Aber jetzt wird bitte wieder gemoddet was das Zeug hält, ich hab euch nämlich vermisst!


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Muahahaha...Klar, SozPäd....Einer muss doch endlich mit den Klischees aufräumen....ups, mein Birkenstock ist auf...

Klar wird wieder Ferngemoddet.Ähhhhh......gemoddet

@ Mr. Axel25: Melden Sie sich sofort beim MHM! Ihre Parkinson-Medikamente sind endlich gekommen und Klett-Band zur Befestigung am Stuhl!

Anmerkung des Käptns:
Aufgrund der Unmengen an Daten hat das MHM eine Persönlichkeit entwickelt und möchte einen Namen!
Er hat Schmul Rosenblum vorgeschlagen, da ihn die religiösen Dateien irgendwie geprägt haben. Ich habe ihm Menahem Halil Mauerblum vorgeschlagen und aufgrund der Länge die Abkürzung MHM gegeben.....


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 400 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Staffel 2 Folge 2:*
*Das letzte seiner Art*​ 
Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit kurz nach der Föderationsliga-Übertragung auf Space...
Das Hauptquartier hat einen Notfall gesendet: Auf dem Planeten Eiter 4 soll die Species 8471,5 geborgen und zwecks Klonung gerettet werden. Es existiert nur noch ein Tier, welches in der Lage ist, künstliche Wurmlöcher zu erzeugen in der gigantischen Größe von 0,003 Mikrometern. 
Widerwillig, ähh, aus Überzeugung wurde die NobLorRos zur Rettung beordert.
Glücklicherweise konnten fehlende Crewmitglieder mit jahrelanger Erfahrung wieder rekrutiert werden: Mr. Milkyway, Mr. Killer 89 und Mr. Axel 25 müssen vorher abgeholt werden. Auch ein Fähnrich von der Akademie soll zu uns stoßen und sein Praktikum ableisten: Mr. Watercooled. 
Probleme sind bisher nur bei der Streichung des Landurlaubs auf Nymphomania und bei Mr. Klutten zu erwarten. Er kommt nun mit 56 Jahren in die Pubertät, auf seinem Planeten Bong Spar genannt......​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Mr. Rosstaeuscher, sind unsere alten Kameraden abholbereit?​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Jawohl, sie stehen wie üblich beim Sozialamt auf Nixtun 3....​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Mr. Schienenbruch, ich konnte die Spaceball-Ergebnisse nicht sehen, da ich mit Admiral Thilo ein Meeting hatte. Wie ist das heutige Spiel ausgegangen?​ 
Mr. Schienenbruch: SV Klingon gegen Schalke 2005 0:11!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Tore?​ 
Mr. Schienenbruch: Nein, Tote.....​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Fähnrich Watercooled, bringen sie uns raus!​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Hier Käptn, ganz vorsichtig, da ist eine kleine Stufe...​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Sie sind fast überqualifiziert für den Dienst bei uns...Ok, Energie!​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Ok, mal sehen....Licht an, Heizung an.....​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Grmpf....Sie könnten ja ein wenig anschieben.....​ 
2 Minuten Später:​ 
Medizinischer Notfall, Fähnrich auf Krankenstation beamen! Massive Unterkühlung und Atemnot.....​ 
MHM: So, dann machen Sie mal den Mund auf....​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Aber Doktor, das ist doch mein Ohr...​ 
MHM: Ja ich seh schon, sie werden sehr schlecht kauen können damit....​ 
Auf der Brücke:​ 
Käpt Nobbi: Mr. Equilibrium, übernehmen Sie das Steuer! Eiter 4, Warp 9,5!​ 
Mr. Equilibrium: Käptn, Mr. Klutten, ähhh...​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ich weiss, Bong Spar.....​ 
Mr. Equilibrium: Nein, doch, nun....er reibt an meinem Bein und hat meinen Schuh gefressen!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Geben Sie ihm eins mit der Zeitung......​ 
Persönliches Logbuch des Käptns: Wider Erwarten verlief die Reise fast ohne Zwischenfälle. Wir haben nur 10 Crewman verloren, da Mr. Schienenbruch mit den Ewoks eine Grillparty für die Crew veranstaltete....Es gab... Ewoks.....​ 
Mr. Rosstäuscher: Eiter 4, Standardorbit.​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Für mich auch!​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: äh, ja... Außenteam fertig machen, Keine Waffen! Bergungsausrüstung und für die weiblichen Mitglieder die Uniformen von Mr. Schrauberopi....​ 
Auf Eiter 4: 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Wie sieht das Tier eigentlich aus, das wir finden müssen?​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ca. 6 cm lang, wie eine ordinäre Küchenschabe, nur Rosa mit Bommeln an den Fühlern! Nach dem Biotracer muss es ganz in der nähe sein!​ 
MHM: Herrlich Käptn, der mobile Emitter funktioniert super, ich kann alles fühlen, riechen, ja sogar tote Tiere von meinem Stiefel abkratzen......​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Arrgh, Medizinischer Notfall, den Matsch auf ihre Krankenstation beamen!!!!!​ 
Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns:
Die Spezies konnte gefunden werden, leider verstarb das letzte Exemplar...an Altersschwäche und Einsamkeit. Dem MHM ist es gelungen, mit kompatibler DNS aus einem Bernsteinklumpen zwei Tiere zu klonen. Diese verlobten sich, erzeugten ein Wurmloch und verreisten nach Nymphomania....Zu diesem Planeten werden wir nun auch reisen, da sich dort ungeklärte Todesfälle ereignen und zwei Velociraptoren gesichtet wurden, die Wurmlöcher erzeugen.......​ 
Mr. Klutten hat erfolgreich die Begleithundeprüfung abgelegt und kann Stöckchen holen und Türknöpfe drücken. Unglücklicherweise hat er den roten Luftschleusenknopf betätigt, konnte aber gerettet werden. Sein Bong Spar ist fast vorüber und er erholt sich und liest die Bravo.....​


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



Du hast so eine geniale Schreibe! Ich kann mir das 100 mal durchlesen und müsste immernoch gröhlen  Ich feier das grad so hart!


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Schön, dass es dir gefällt.

Mir war halt grad danach.....Ups, das war der Fernmoddingknopf.....

Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Käptn, das MHM meldet einen Ausbruch Parallaxianischer Grippe, alle Männlichen Crewman ausser Uns beiden und Mr. Klutten sind betroffen!

Käptn Nobbi: Da stimmt was nicht, die Grippe wird doch nur durch direkte Sonneneinstrahlung übertragen...Auf der Sonne... Das sehen wir uns an!

Krankenstation:

MHM: Bitte nennen Sie die Art des medizinischen Notfalls!

Käptn Nobbi: Routineinspektion! Was können Sie mir zur Parallaxianischen Grippe sagen?

MHM: Nun, da kann Ihnen meine Holographische Assistentin, Schwester Dieter genaueres sagen! Habe ich selbst entworfen!Schwester Dieter!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Kp-1Sn2xn-8/T2YyuHPAvMI/AAAAAAAABBI/t9lrl3iy1LU/s1600/hot+nurse+1.jpg

Schwester Dieter: (säusel) Ja, Doktörchen????

Käptn Nobbi: Ähh, ich habe mich auch angesteckt! Als Käptn und Privatpatient brauche ich Rundumdiuhrpflege! Schwester Dieter, Hausbesuch!!!!!!! Ähh, Mr. Klutten, sie auch hier?

Mr. Klutten:Ähh, ich scheine mich auch angesteckt zu haben (Sabber)

MHM: OK, Bettruhe...Ahhh, Kassenpatient,und dazu bei der *A*ll *O*rbit *K*asse... Schwester Waldemar, Hausbesuch und Quarantäne, Vulgarier sind besonders gefährdet!

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_f0USZ9MDfI0/TNibRMQF9KI/AAAAAAAAAN4/KK3JlzaBDos/s320/uglynurse.jpg

Schwester Waldemar: Natürlich, Doktor (sabber).....


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2013)

Das ist so göttlich  Schwester Waldemar haste von FB oder?


----------



## nobbi77 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

ähh, war eigentlich ne spontane Eingebung....so heisst meine Schwiegermutter...


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

*lachflash*

DU gehst ja nett mit deinen Verwandten um, und dann noch das Bild dazu


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

...ist ein Selbstportrait....

Umpf, momentan bereite ich einen Haufen Kram für Ebay vor....Mein Mini-PC wird abgestoßen, mein Büro wird von Hello Kitty übernommen


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Büro?  Ich nenns bei mir mal Kommandozentrale! Siehe Bilder


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 390 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......


*Staffel 2: Folge 3*
*Gestern, Heute und Morgen*​ 
Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit Isteswirklichschonsospät,1
Dringender Notruf aus der Kommandozentrale! 
Im Embolie-System ist durch ein spontanes Wurmloch, ausgelöst durch zwei Velociraptoren auf dem Gefängnisschiff SingSing, eine Zeitspalte entstanden, die das gesamte Universum bedroht. Im Flottenhauptquartier wurde berichtet, dass sich vor 80 Jahren ein ähnlicher Vorfall ereignet hatte. Die Daten sind allerdings unter Verschluss.....​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher, Kurs setzen​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Habe folgende Kurse: Deutsch als Fremdsprache, Mathe und Diskalkulie...​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Mir wird schlecht.....Fähnrich Watercooled, Kurs....​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Ich habe Navigieren nach Zahlen bei Prof. Bob Ross, Nachschulung Tischmanieren....​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Das gibt es doch nicht, Mr. Schrauberopi...​ 
Mr. Schrauberopi: Doch, die habe ich auch!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Alles muss man selber machen, also, Navigationsfenster in Fenster 8 öffnen, Koordinaten eingeben, Geschwindigkeit Warp 9.5, Energie...​ 
***Blitz***​ 
Föderationspolizist mit Weltraummoped Hercules 3: Schönen guten Tag, die Raumschiffpapiere, Reservewarpgondel und das Verbands-MHM bitte! Sie sind mit Warp 9.5 in der 30er Impulszone geflogen, das Bedeutet 4 Wochen Flugverbot und 38 Punkte in der Futuremark-Punktedatei....und ein Monatsgehalt als Gebühr...​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Puh, das war aber billig! So, nun, ähh, Mr Rosstaeuscher, sie müssen fliegen!​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Ähhh, die Polizei hier ist etwas schwierig und ich glaube mit meinem Alkoholpegel...​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Grr....Hier spricht der Käptn! Alle flugfähigen Crewman und Offiziere auf der Brücke melden, Führungsstab muss, ähhh, zur Besprechung!​ 
Persönliches Computerlogbuch von Mr. Klutten: Ich darf fliegen! Sogar allein! Keiner auf der Brücke, im Maschienenraum, der Navigation, der........​ 
Am nächsten Tag:​ 
Klutten an Käptn, wir sind da!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Mr. Klutten, was haben sie da?​ 
Mr. Klutten: der Interimsoffizier! Er heißt Charlie!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Aber das ist ein Orang Utan!​ 
Mr. Klutten: Nach den Unterlagen hier ist er der Einzige an Bord mit der nötigen Qualifikation.....Ohh, die Zeitspalte!​ 
Käptn Nobbi:.. auf den Schirm! Ähh, Hallo? Nicht auf, den Schirm!, sondern auf den Schirm!​ 
Charlie: Huhuhahahahu! (Und macht den Regenschirm wieder zu)​ 
Mr. Klutten: Sir, es materialisiert sich ein weiteres Schiff!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Kennung?​ 
Mr. Klutten: Es ist die ....NobLorRos Prototyp1 unter Befehl von Käptn Chuck Norris! Das ist unmöglich, das war vor 80 Jahren!​ 
Charlie: Huhuhuhuhuhahahahaha!!!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Kennung?​ 
Charlie: Huhuhuhhahohohoho....​ 
Mr. Klutten: Das haben sie verstanden?​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Natürlich, der Schwager meiner Cousine dritten Grades ist auch Orang Utan und....​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Hust, Hust...Hier ist die Noblorros Z! Admiral Rosstaeuscher! Tja, meine Herren, lustiges Zusammentreffen, was? Beamen Sie rüber!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: er hat sich kaum verändert....HMMMM....Logisch betrachtet, wenn diese Phänomen alle 80 Jahre vorkommt, dann kommt Rosstaeuscher ..... 80 Jahre aus der Zukunft!​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Ich aus der Zukunft?​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ja...Nein, ich meine Sie werden kommen, ähh, er, ähhh, ist ja egal! Ich beame rüber!​ 
Auf der Noblorros Z:​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Nun, Käptns, ich habe das Kommando, da ich alle Logbücher dieser Mission gelesen habe! Wir müssen diesen Riss ein für allemal schließen!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Und wie?​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Egal, sie haben freie Hand! Lassen sie sich was einfallen! Wie immer halt! Was zu trinken?​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Oh, das MHM ist noch im Betrieb???​ 
MHM: Nein, ich wurde vor 20 Jahren ausgemustert. Aber da ich dem Admiral ein Date mit Schwester Dieter ermöglichte, hat er mich als Ordonanz behalten....und Umbenannt!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Und wie?​ 
MHM: GMBH.....steht für *G*eh *M*a *B*ier *H*olen....​ 
Mr. Klutten: Alarmstufe ROT! Nixianer-Flotte im Anflug aus dem Riss! 200 Kriegsschiffe!​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Alle Stationen besetzen, fertig machen zum ergeben!​ 
Mr. Norris: Ergeben? Nix da! Noblorros, Waffen laden! Torpedos vorbereiten, auf mein Signal feuern!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Käptn Norris, aber diese dünnen Laser und dann diese wahrlich gigantischen Warpgondeln an ihrem Schiff...ergeben wäre Besser!​ 
Käptn Norris: Warpgondeln????? DAS sind die Phaser! Da hinten, das sind die Warpgondeln! Flotte anvisieren, alle Schiffe feuer!​ 
Mr. Klutten: Salve eins, leichte Treffer bei den Nixianern!​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Salve 2, 2 Schiffe vernichtet, 3 beschädigt! Treffer im Backboardbereich erhalten, Schilde nur noch auf 80 %!​ 
Käptn Norris: Leutnant Schwarzenegger, Phaser frei! Torpedos volle Breitseite! Und 3...2....1...fertig! Feinde Weg...​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Tapferes kleines Schiff!​ 
Käptn Norris: KLEIN???​ 
Mr. Klutten: Mann, womit hat er geballert?​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Die Waffen hat er selbst entwickelt! Nachdem die Wirkung bekannt wurde, haben uns alle Völker erlaubt, dass Jeder in der Föderation eine Neutronenbombe mitführen darf, nur müssen diese Waffen verboten werden!​ 
Mr. Klutten: Was ist eigentlich aus ihm geworden?​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Nun, die Weiterentwicklung des Schiffes hatte elektrische Fensterheber.....​ 
****LICHTBLITZ****​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ohh, die geballte Explosion der Flotte hat den Riss verschlossen!!!!​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Nun, jetzt wissen wir genau, wie Norris das vor 80 Jahren geschafft hat....​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Aber da war es doch der Unfall mit der unbewaffneten Eskorte des Königspaars von Ünglücklich 7 auf Hochzeitsreise, die von Mr. Norris....geschieden...verschieden...egal, irrtümlicher Weise bei einer Waffenfehlfunktion....​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Klasse Ausrede, die nehmen wir wieder, er kann sich ja nicht wehren! Dann brauche ich die Grussbotschaften der Nixianer auch nicht dokumentieren, die sich ergeben wollten!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ergeben??? Wieviele?​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Nur 200 Schiffe....​ 
Mr. Klutten: Oh Gott, dass müssen wir melden! Und wir müssen nachsehen, ob es Überlebende gibt!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ähh, richtig! Bergen sie die Überlebenden, es ist der Bergungsknopf da hinten im kleinen Raum!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Admiral Rosstaeuscher, was mache ich denn in 80 Jahren?​ 
Admiral Rosstaeuscher: Sie sterben an einem Unfall! Sie fallen betrunken beim Müllfrachtersurfen in den Nixus!​ 
MHM: Käptn, Mr. Klutten ist wieder an Board. Schwester Waldemar hat die Krankenstation verriegelt und....​ 
Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns: Der Riss in der Zeit konnte erfolgreich repariert werden. Die Aggressionen der Nixianer Sind bedenklich, sie haben uns den Krieg erklärt, obwohl sie zuerst angegriffen haben....Verluste keine.....Und Mr. Klutten hat die Erlaubnis, Schwester Waldemar den Hof zu machen und....​ 
Mr. Klutten: Hilfe Käptn, ich muss mich verstecken!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Schnell, da hinten rechts, der kleine Raum und drücken sie die Türverriegelung, es ist der rote Knopf.....Doppellt hält besser! Eintrag in den Terminkalender: Nicht saufen, wenn Müllfrachter in der Nähe sind....​


----------



## DrSchlaf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Heute zu Gast im NobLorRos-Moddingstudio (NM) ist Dr. Schlaf, der neue Berater und gleichzeitig der neue Schiffs-Counselor auf der Noblorros B.

NM Herr Dr. Schlaf, wie sind sie an diesen wahrlich aufregenden Job gekommen?
Wie soll ich sagen? Nur die besten Experten können hier helfen!

NM Sie sind ein Experte?
Schon irgendwie...
NM Halten Sie sich für den besten ?
Nein ... alles andere wäre gelogen, ich hatte keine Wahl... eines Tages kam Nobbi 77 zu mir und bat mich um Hilfe, um der Bitte etwas Nachdruck zu verleihen legte er mir diesn tollen C4 Gürtel von H & T um, der ist etwas eng, lässt sich leider auch nicht abmachen, Nobbi sagte" Du kannst ihn nur ein mal öffnen, danach brauchst Du Dir um nix mehr sorghen zu machen", ich glaube er hat mich erpresst.
NM Was bedeutet eigentlich H&T ?
Hammas & Talliban
....


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 1 Woche nach der letzten Woche

Heute hat das Oberkommando beschlossen, dass jedes Schiff der Flotte einen Schiffs-Counselor erhält. Hier auf Sternenbasis Kneipia 7 wird unser zu uns stoßen...


----------



## DrSchlaf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Hallo Männer,
Hallo Chef.
Schön mal hier zu sein, soooo toll, freue mich total, juppi.
Bin super motiviert und jeder Lage gewachsen. Habe nur ein Problem:
überschätze mich selber.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Nun, schön, dass sie da sind. Sie müssen ja äußerst beliebt sein, da da draußen ca. 139 Menschen an die Schots der Noblorros Hämmern.....


----------



## DrSchlaf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

ja das ist richtig, mein Ruf ist mir wohl vorausgeeilt,
ich glaube nur: die Leute hämmern von INNEN wollen RAUS ...


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Nun, äh, ja...

Das weitere sollten wir bei einem gepflegten Abendessen besprechen. Hier auf der Sternenbasis gibt es das Restaurant "zum singenden Klingonen". Die haben den besten verdorbenen Milchreis weit und breit. Mr. Klutten, sie dürfen auch mit! Los, Gassi....

Im Restaurant (Ein Klingone singt herrliche Opern im Hintergrund und kocht...):

Nun, es muss sicher schwierig gewesen sein, auf das Beste Schiff der Flotte zu kommen. Welche Qualifikationen haben sie denn? Navigation, Modding, Hardwarespezialist?


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2013)

Bitte um Erlaubnis an den abendlichen Festivitäten Teilzunehmen!

Ltd Edith meint: Ein Klingone der Opern trällert? XD


----------



## DrSchlaf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Sehr gehrne Fähnrich, nehmen Sie platz.

Ich habe die Macht der 3 K:

Keine Ahnung
Keine Meinung
Kein Konzept ...


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Es gab doch sicher viele Bewerber...für alle500 Schiffe....was haben sie gemacht, um hier hin zu kommen? Hmm, was klebt hier für'n POST IT....


----------



## DrSchlaf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Es gab genau 499 Bewerber für 500 Schiffe.
Die Noblros ist meine Bewährungsauflage.
Ich habe übrigens ein neues Stromsparendes Remindersystem auf Ihrem Schiff eingeführt,
( Käpt´n hamse mal ´nen Kugelschreiber, meiner is alle... )
Das funtioniert sogar bei Stromausfall und lautet auf den Namen: Post IT ...


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Fähnrich, nehmen sie den Galpagark-Piranha, er wird lebend gegrillt und von Hand aufgezogen....Auf Galpagark ist übrigends die größte Handprothesenfabrik der Föderation.....

Nun, Dr Schlaf, wie sehen denn Ihre Kenntnisse im Bereich Computer aus, auf der Noblorros ist ja ne Menge Experimental-High Tech?


----------



## DrSchlaf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ja also meine Philo.. äh These... äh also Meinung zu Computern:
Computer sind dazu da probleme zu lösen die man ohne Computer nie hätte.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Mr. Klutten: Diese Tintenfischbeine sind köstlich!

Käpt'n Nobbi: Ähh, das sind Balrak-Genitalien...
Und, Ähh, Dr Schlaf, Sie scheinen somit die gleichen Qualifikationen wie alle anderen zu haben:
Keine....

Mr. Klutten: Was ist das hier eigentlich für ein Roter Knopf auf dem Tisch?


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2013)

Bloß nicht drücken Mr. Klutten!  

Sicherheit zum Klingonischen Opernlokal.
Stromversorgung zu Tisch 13 kappen!


----------



## DrSchlaf (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

... es war nicht leich sojemanden zu finden ...
also der Knopf dient dazu bei Bedarf den Koch darauf hinzuweisen das einem sein Lied nicht gefällt,
steht auch auf dem Post IT ...


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Mr. Klutten: Welcher Post It?

Käpt'n Nobbier auf ihrer Stirn... Dr Schlaf, sie sind ziemlich schnell....

Mr. Klutten: Das Lied ist doof, er singt viel zu tief....

Persönliches Computerlogbuch des Käptns: 
Vier Offiziere auf der Krankenstation, inklusive des Käptns. Alle mit Unterkühlungen und Atembeschwerden. Mr. Klutten kam  10 Minuten Später und kann sich an nichts erinnern.Von 40 Gästen des Restaurants fehlt jede Spur....

MHM: Schwester Waldemar, kümmern Sie sich bitte um Mr. Klutten...

Schwester Waldemar:


----------



## coroc (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Sucht ihr noch Besatzungsmitglieder?


----------



## axel25 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wie, was, jemand verirrt sich freiwillig auf die NobLorRos? 

Eh, ich muss den kapitän, den Aufsichtsrat und das Handbuch konsultieren.


----------



## killer89 (12. Februar 2013)

Hast du nicht die Weltregierung vergessen? Handbuch kannste vergessen, betreffende Seiten zur Aufnahme von Neumitgliedern hab ich zur Verrichtung meiner Notdurft benötigt... die Putzfrau hat leider kein neues Papier geliefert...

MfG


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



axel25 schrieb:


> Wie, was, jemand verirrt sich freiwillig auf die NobLorRos?
> 
> Eh, ich muss den kapitän, den Aufsichtsrat und das Handbuch konsultieren.



Ähhm, ja 



killer89 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht die Weltregierung vergessen? Handbuch kannste vergessen, betreffende Seiten zur Aufnahme von Neumitgliedern hab ich zur Verrichtung meiner Notdurft benötigt... die Putzfrau hat leider kein neues Papier geliefert...
> 
> MfG



Es gab da ist Post 52 noch diese wunderbar sinnlosen...ähh vollen Bewerbungsfragen 

Soll ich die ausfüllen? Wäre bereit ^^

Und ihr habt das ja auch alle freiwillig gemacht


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



coroc schrieb:


> Und ihr habt das ja auch alle freiwillig gemacht



Ja ne is klaaar  Ich wurde von einer meiner 5 Stimmen im Kopf gezwungen. Dann hat Käptn Nobbi noch angefangen uns Mitglieder mit Waldorf-Namenstänzen zu locken und ehe wir uns versahen, waren wir schon auf der NobLorRos. 

Aber über neue Crewmitglieder freuen wir uns immer...denn eigenartiger Weise gehen uns immer wieder welche auf Außenmissionen verloren....ich weiss nur nicht warum...


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Du bist ja auch ein Sonderfall. Ich hab meine beiden gut unter Kotrolle - Hey, was laberst du fürn nen Mist, ich bin die mächtigere Hälfte vom Coroc - Ok, dann doch nicht  Das mit der Kontrolle müssen wir noch üben.

Vielleicht liegt der Crewmitgliederschwund daran, das die Luftvorräte mal irgendwann aus sind?  Ich geh aber nicht in den Außendiesnt


----------



## axel25 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

ich glaub es liegt an den grünen Sleeves an den Kabeln zu den modischen roten Knöpfen.

Mr. Klutten, könnten sie mir bitte einen Kaffee holen, sie müssen nur auf den roten Knopf drücken.


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Was? Grün? Da sgeht ja mal gar nicht! Da muss ne andere Farbe her


----------



## axel25 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Sag das morytox (ß), der leitet hier die elektrische Abteilung. Man erinnere sich an den Aufzug-Vorfall


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ok. Werde ich beizeiten machen.

Beim Aufzugvorfall bin ich noch nicht  Der kommt noch


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2013)

Wer ist denn überhaupt noch aktiv von der ehemaligen Noblorros Crew? 

Rossi und der Lord sind ja weg. Checkt mal die Besatzungsliste 

Moment...ich bin Fähnrich und gebe Befehle?? Naja ich hab ja noch ein paar Crewman unter mir


----------



## killer89 (12. Februar 2013)

Wo sind denn Rossi und der Lord? Ich hab da was verpasst...

MfG


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Rossi war vr ner Woche das Letzte mal an Board, Lordi ist seit nem Außeneinsatz vor 3 Jahren verschwunden...

Wenn du Fähnrich bist und der Rst weg ist, biste der zweithöchste an Board *duckundweg*


----------



## killer89 (12. Februar 2013)

Axel, Opi und klutten sind ja auch noch da und einige andere....
Meinen Rang kenn ich gar net...

MfG


----------



## Milkyway (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Dein Rang? Briefbombenleser! 

Ich sollte alles nochmal nachlesen... aber 5000 Posts? Ich las das doch lieber.. 

EDIT: Hat eigentlich wer noch was vom N-PC01 gehört? Lebt meine Lüftersterungsplatine noch?


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich habs zur Hälfte durch 

Was dein Gehäuse betrifft? Was hast du mit dem Ding den angestellt?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich glaube, das erste Sternenschiff lebt noch. Wurde ja verlost ^^ 

Lord ist verschwunden, von Rossi weiss ich, das er gesundheitliche Probleme hatte (mehr werde ich nicht sagen) und deshalb kürzer getreten ist. 

Der Käptn hat sein Studium nun fertig und dirigiert wieder. Als Sicherheitsoffizier muss ich wohl in seiner Abwesenheit hier hart durchgreifen, solang Mr. Klutten als mein Sicherheitsvorgesetzter nicht da ist. Er drückt wohl Knöpfe...


----------



## Milkyway (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich habs zur Hälfte durch
> 
> Was dein Gehäuse betrifft? Was hast du mit dem Ding den angestellt?


 

Mein Gehäuse? Du weißt vom NLR PC, dem "kollektiven Mod", und der Verlosung? 

Edit: Da, der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-praesentieren-der-n-pc-01-er-ist-fertig.html


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Er drückt wohl Knöpfe...


 
Ach du Sch...achtel. Computer? *piep* Ort zu Ort Transport iniziieren! Transport in eine Rettungskapsel und diese in eine Umlaufbahn von 30km schicken. Energie!

*duck*


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich muss mich beschweren:



Ihr habt Amazon ferngemoddet: Eigentlich Versenden sie mit dhl, aber nun solls mit hermes geliefert werden 
Ihr habt das selbe mit Hermes getan. Erst hängen sie ein Schild mit "Wir kommen wieder" ran, und dann warte ich heute den ganzrn Tag und sie kommen nicht...
Ich bin wirklich pöse, denn da ist meine Lesefutter drin....Und jetzt hab ich nix zu tun als mein Case zu quälen


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Gähn, guten Morgen....Ähhhhh, ja, alles antreten!
Durchzählen!

Durch 1, Durch2,..

Aber ist Durch eins durch zwei nicht wieder eins?????

Hier ist Fähnrich Durch, bin ich zu spät????

Käptn an alle! Lassen Sie Durch durch, er kommt sonst nicht durch!

Durch diesen Vorfall kriege ich Durchfall!

MHM: Fähnrich durch ist gefallen?

Fähnrich Watercooled: Durchgefallen? War schon Prüfung???

Käptn Nobbi: Ich gehe mal kurz in den kleinen Raum da hinten rechts....

Computerlogbuch des MHM: Käptn durch Luftschleusenfehlfunktion stark unterkühlt und mit Atemnot auf der Krankenstation. Untersuchung ist durch.

Mr. Killer89: Durch ist untersucht worden? Wünsche gute Besserung!

Persönliches Computerlogbuch von Schwester Dieter:
Luftschleusenfehlfunktion noch nicht behoben, es war das erste Mal, dass ein MHM mit Unterkühlungen und Atemnot auf der Krankenstation behandelt wird. Infusion ist durch...

Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Durch ist flüssig?? Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.....(to be neverending continued)....

Mr. Schienenbruch, die Nahrungsreplikatoren sind leer, füllen Sie Ewoks nach....


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Das geht ja sehr ordentlich () zu...

Ruacht ihr noch nen Chaot oder nicht? Sonst hat die MS Entemitreis ein(en) Besatzungsmitglied mehr


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Zuerst bräuchten wir einen Duden für "einen Besatzungsmitglied"  Oder sind sie etwa ein SCH? (Schrecklich Chaotisches Hologramm) Wenn ja fügen sie ihrem Programm doch bitte eine Rechtschreibroutine hinzu


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Für die Rechtschreibfehler sorgt meine andere Hälfte


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Rechtschreibroutinen? Duden?
Wer braucht denn sowas?
Verhindert doch nur unnötige Fehler. Das wäre eine Katastrophäääh.


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Sach ich doch 

Außerdem passts perfäkt zuhm Kaos hihr


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Computerlogbuch - Fähnrich WC, Sternzeit XXXX,XX

Wie es scheint sind wir auf eine bis dato noch unbekannte Anomalie gestoßen, die sämtliche Daten im Computer durcheinander bringt. Selbst die genaue zeitbestimmung ist mir nicht mehr möglich.
Es hat auch den Anschein das das SCH ein paar Fehler in den Subroutinen bzw Unterfunktionen seines Programmes hat. Crewman Hansvonwurst sollte dringlichst die Krankenstation aufsuchen, 
er ist jecoch nicht der einzge dr mit seinm Hirrrn un dr Rchdschrbung mttlerweil en par Broblme bkmmt.

endrg endä


----------



## axel25 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ohjah, das mit Rossi war unschön. Aber normalerweise kommt er immer wieder mal online, also abwarten, Ewok-Blut trinken und hoffen, dass man sich keinen Durchfall zuzieht.

Notiz an MHM: Prüfung des für Rechtschreibung zuständigen Bereichs des Gehirns durchführen, Luftschleusenfehlfunktion scheint zu Gehirnschädigung zufprum.


----------



## coroc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Computerlogbuch - Schrecklich Chaotisches Hologramm (SCH) coroc; Sternzeit: Kurz vor nackig, Zeit zum ausziehen 

Eintrag 1:

Es macht sich eine katastrophale Rechtschreibschwäche auf dem Schiff breit. Sogar eigentliche Rechtschreibperfektionisten fallen dem Fehler gemache an. Wir sollten dringenst einen Artz konsultieren.
Vielleicht lag es an dem lila Schleim der in den morgendlichen Haferbrei gemischt wurde...BEi mir kann dieses Zeugs aber wohl kaum Schuld sein, da Holograme ja ichts essen...

/ Eintrag Ende

Nachtrag 1: Dieses Mysteriöse Virus macht sich außerdem auf die Lese- und Merkfähigkeiten andere Besatzungsmitglieder bemerkbar. Das lesen und wiedergeben von scheint nicht mehr ganz korrekt zu funktionieren. 

/ Nachtrag 1 Ende


----------



## axel25 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

*Heimlichschlammhologrammisier*

Oder war es Schleim?


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Offizielle Mitteilung:

Im Namen von NobLorRos sind Aufnahmeanträge wieder möglich.
Natürlich werden aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit nachgewiesenen Fails benötigt.
Oder wie im Falle von Dr.Schlaf absolut keine Hardwarekenntnisse...
Das hat er mehrfach bewiesen...

Ok, weiter im Text....

Es wäre dann natürlich schön, wenn Projekte unter dem Deckmantel...dem Oberkommando...mit NobLorRos halt...verknüpft werden, z.B. NobLorRos präsentiert, NLR-Productions....usw. Als Gesundheitswarnung.....Ähh...gekennzeichnet werden. basta....

Rege Teilnahme an dem Schwachsinn....Rege Aktivität im Support-Shop und Spam....Aktivität in den Tagebüchern....Ähh, wäre schön.

In eigener Sache:
Rosstaeuscher und Schienenbruch leben, sind aktiv, allerdings eher im RL als im Forum, ich habe aber regelmäßigen Kontakt. sie kommen aber wieder!

Ich bin momentan auch PC technisch gut unterwegs, habe mir einen neuen Mini-PC gebaut und habe heute gefühlt 39,4kg Wasserkühlungszubehör sortiert und verräumt....Alles von Schienenbruch, da er nach seinem 4.zerstörten Crosshair IV von Asus eine Unterlassungsklage wegen Rufschädigung angedroht bekam
Da hatte er die Schnauze voll und mir die Brocken kurzerhand vermacht. Alles, was ich noch brauchte, war ein Case.
Dieses hier:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower - schwarz Window

Muahahahaha.......

Dazu kommt dann ein Kleines Tagebuch


----------



## coroc (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

*NobLorRos, das aufstrebende Modding-Unternehmen, sucht neue Mitarbeiter:
*​
*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

Phantome haben nur virtuelle Hände

Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?

*Das Auspacken mit virtuellen Pranken wird echt schwer*

Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?

*Das Flaschenöffnen ebenso*

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?

*Da verlasse ich mich voll und ganz auf die mir zugespielten Infos*

Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

*Aber echt...Siehe Beweis im Anhang*

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*
Vollkommen korrekt! Als was kann ein Hologram bitte abeiten?

*Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene  Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei  Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?

Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?
*Nicht nur zwei... Die müssten hier noch irgendwo rumliegen... 

* Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?
*Ich schaff es sogar noch vor dem Auspacken. Die Verpackung vorher zu entfernen wäre reine Zeitverschwendung*

Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?
*Es gibt auch andere Verwendungen dafür?*

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?
*Ok, das kann ich nicht erfüllen. Als Mathematikstudent reicht es doch nur zu wissen: Es gibt eine Lösung, für den Rest sind andere zuständig!
*
Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?
*Ich bin darin geboren und aufgewachsen.

* Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?
*Wie bereits oben geschrieben: Mathematik-Student. Das sollte doch alles aussagen!

Und hier mal der Leistungsnachweiß:


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

tztztz, das ist zu professionell verkabelt.


----------



## coroc (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wie siehts denn bei dir aus?^^

Anscheinend noch ordentlicher als bei mir ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-case-mods-28-picture318295-img-0512.html


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Hach, das Case war echt nice. Aber das hab ich schon lange nicht mehr ^^ Bei meinem vorherigen HTPC wäre selbst Spaghetti neidisch geworden


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2013)

Uuuh da muss Fähnrich WC euch auch noch ne nette Story erzählen 

...und das Aufnahmeformular nachreichen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> tztztz, das ist zu professionell verkabelt.


 
Verdammt...
Da muss man was dran machen...
Mal schaun...


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2013)

Aaach das erledige ich für dich. Ich nehm meinen Heliumbetriebenen Protonenkabelbinder mit und dann schau mer mal was man da zerstö....hrrmm Optimieren kann


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Sehr schön!
Hier wird den Neulingen geholfen!
Aber denkst du wirklich, dass ein Heliumbetriebener Protonenkabelbinder ausreicht?


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Käptn Nobbi an alle!

Weitere Besatzungsmitglieder sind auf der NobLorRos angekommen:
Mr. Coroc, Hologramm, Abkürzung SCH! Verantwortlich für normalerweise lebensbedrohliche Situationen und Bestellungen in Biker-Bars....
Mr. Hansvonwurst: Mortadellaner, Dienstgrad Bootsmann, verantwortlich für Rettungsmissionen, Wartung der Turbolifte und Neutronentoiletten
Fähnrich Watercooled hat die neue verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe des ......Untersetzers auf dem Kaffeetisch des Käptns und Vorkoster neuer Gerichte am Nahrungsreplikator und natürlich Einparkhilfe und 45. Navigator......
Dr.Schlaf, Schiffscounselor vom Planeten Insomnia, Blutweinkenner und Traumforscher

Willkommen an Bord!

Fähnrich Watercooled: Kurs setzen ins Nirvana-System! Warp 6! Und wo bleibt mein Kaffee????

Und hier die restliche Besatzung:
*Rosstaeuscher*, Geekaner und 1. Offizier
*Nobbi77*, Dremelaner und Der Käptn...
*DerLordselbst*, Wakülaner, Schiffsingenieur
*Gamer_95*, Würganer, Leiter der Schiffsbench
*BeerlsGood*, Drinkaner, Navigationsoffizier
*de_oli*, Findelkind vom Planeten Schlaflos, Transporter Bediener
*DerManiac*, Mann im Mond, Kampfpilot
*Milkyway*, Gasförmiges Wesen vom Planeten Blähia, Aufklärungsoffizier
*Selene*, Diplomat vom Planeten Prügellos
*moe*, Barhockerianer, Spezialist für Interplanetarische Geselligkeit
*Nucleus*, Romramulaner, Computerspezialist
*Klutten*,Vulgarier, innere Angelegenheiten
*Schienenbruch*, Bahnianer, Transportoffizier
*Intelfan*, Nasianer, Sicherheitsoffizier
*Asmo*,Hybridwesen, Halb CPU, halb Schokobanane, Versorgungsoffizier
*GrafFerdoe*, Technokratianer, Maschinist
*killer89*, Erde, Diplomat und Damenwäschespezialist
*Schrauberopi*, Methusalemianer, Schiffsältester
*ole88*, Bluescreenianer, Steuermann
*tbone1978*, Steakianer, Fähnrich
*Morytox*, Aquarianer, Cryogenic
*Mr__47*, Zylone, Kommunikationsoffizier
*BuGz4eVeR *, Planet Klendatu, Exobiologe
*MalkavianChild85*, Malkavianer, Kinderbetreuung und Angriffstaktiker
*axel25*, Species 84373, Nahkampfspezialist
*Equilibrium*, Equitanianer, Energieversorgung
*Kaspar*, Seppelianer, Erstkontakspezialist und Handpuppen
*pimblebear*, Unaussprechlicher Planet, Bedeutung ungefähr immer Freibier, Cousin von Chewbacca, Quartiermeister
*NCphalon*, Coolianer, Rettungsoffizier


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Aye Captain. Kurs gesetzt, beschleunige! Aber... Kaffeuntersetzer?!!  Naja man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben 

Nun aber zur Nachreichung meines Bewerbungsschreibens:

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*

Nein nicht wirklich, im Gegenteil - ich habe sogar 3 davon! Unser Replikatorsystem ist defekt? Kein Problem - ich klemme es mit an die Ablassdüsen des Warp Kerns. Das macht der Crew Dampf 

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*

Dooooch das tut sie! Sie überlebt so lange bis ich damit Freudestrahlend die Decks ablaufen kann und sie allen unter die Nase reibe  Vom Vorfall in Jeffrys Röhre 13 mal abgesehen 
*
Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*

Zollstock? Ich habe meine Augen und einen Taschenrechner mit nur einem Knopf: Pi  

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*

Ach verdammt da habe ich mir doch gerade selbst die Antwortmöglichkeit weggenommen!  
Nuja...Blind nicht gerade, ich verwechsle aber ab und zu mal die Farbe von bestimmten Knöpfen (Rot/Grün Schwäche - if you know what i mean  )

*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*

Wollen sie mein Quartier sehen??? Was wirklich?? *schwitz* Inspektion des Captains! *klonk* Ach verdammt....wer hat hier auch diese auf Hochglanz Polierte Stange in meine Couchecke gestellt??! 

*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*

Was soll das denn sein? Ich empfing bis vor einigen Wochen noch Narrikus 5 falls sie das meinen?
*
Dann sind sie hier richtig!*

Wuhuu! *freuundimkreishüpf*

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?

Fähnrich WC meldet sich hiermit wieder zum Dienst  Wo war meine Stat....ahh gena....nein...wie komme ich in den Transpor.....wehe jemand sagt jetzt Energ....was ist das denn für ein grüner Knopf?? 

**drück**

*wiiiiiussshhhh*


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Hey, auf der Enterprise war Wesley "keiner liebt mich" Crusher nur nervend, Fähnriche auf der NobLorRos sind wichtige Besatzungsmitglieder!

kalt hier, kann einer mal ein paar Ewoks nachlegen???


----------



## coroc (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Computerlogbuch - Schrecklich Chaotisches Hologramm (SCH) coroc; Sternzeit: Draußen Dunkel -> Nacht

Zweiter Eintrag:

Ich wurde endlich zugeteilt, aber ein genaues Aufgabengebiet erhalten, aber ich habe da sGefühl das es unseren Oberfähnrich zum Beispiel schlimmer getroffen hat als mich. Wer will den schon Kaffeemache sein? Unserem Wassergekühlten gefällt seine Job anscheinend nicht und meint, er könne Posts befehlen sich selbst zu editieren. Ich glaube gegen diesen Größenwahn muss was unternommen werden. 
Solch kröperlich Anstrengende Jobs werden mich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht treffen (Gott sei Dank), da ein Hologram ja nicht in echt vorhanden ist.

/ Eintrag Ende

Nachtrag 1: Unser Käptn will anscheinend Kleine  Teddys verbrutzeln - Was solls? Sind die immerhin weg...


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten....
Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs NobLorRos, dass mit seiner 393 Mann starken Besatzung neue Welten erforschen und neue Lebensformen entdecken wird......

*Staffel 2: Folge 4*
*Zurück in die Gegenwart*​ 
*Computerlogbuch des Käptns, Sternzeit 333,33-333,33,0*
Nach Ankunft im Nirvana-System wurde dort der Geheimauftrag des Flottenkommandos bekannt gegeben: Eine Schulklasse vorlauter Polypianer mit acht Armen und zwei Schnattermäulchen in Stärke 38 sollte die NobLorRos besichtigen dürfen....
Diese gefährliche Aufgabe wurde Mr. Coroc zugeteilt, der darüber sichtlich erfreut war. Schließlich wurde sein mobiler Emitter ständig von vielen Armen verstellt. Komplett Rosa und auf Größe 45cm eingestellt führte er die Klasse in den Experimentellen Replikatorraum, in dem Fähnrich Watercooled Tests mit neuen Rohstoffen zur Nahrungsmittelgewinnung durchführte.
Leider ist seitdem die Schulklasse verschollen. Ich begebe mich nun in die Kantine in 11 hinten, da es heute ein neues Gericht gibt: Calamari Fritti....​ 
Mr. Hansvonwurst: Käptn, dringender Notruf....von der Erde!
Käptn Nobbi: Stellen Sie durch!​ 
***FIEP-Stör****Meiden Sie die Erde! Wir werden von einer Sonde angegriffen, die die Erde verdampft...bedampft! Es ist ein unermesslicher Gestank! Eine Milliarde Menschen liegt schon im Sterben! Nur die Admiralität fühlt sich komischerweise wohl und.......****FIEP....​ 
Mr Rosstaeuscher: Hmmm, hat Mr. Schienenbruch seine Schuhe draussen stehen lassen????​ 
Dr.Schlaf: Nun, ich schlage vor, dass wir entweder anfangen, Stinkbomben zu replizieren und den Gestank simulieren oder es nur noch Bohnen gibt, um die Mannschaft abzuhärten. Und Sie, Käptn, sollten die Tür zu ihrem Quartier offen lassen, damit der Gestank sich stärker ausbreitet...aus Ihrem Quartier und....​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Nun, ähh, gut. Wir machen alles! Fähnrich Watercooled, Kurs Erde! Warp 9,5!​ 
3 Stunden später, Höhe Mond, Milchstrasse 3:​ 
Mr. Malkav, scannen Sie die Sonde und leiten sie immer etwas Mief aus dem Schiff!!!​ 
Mr.Malkav: Wir wurden entdeckt, stellen aber aufgrund des Gestanks keine Bedrohung dar! Die Sonde sendet in einem unbekannten Kot, ähhh, Code. Ausrichtung: Nordamerika und.....alle Zoos Weltweit???​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Gut, was nun?​ 
Mr.Coroc: Nun, können wir es decodieren?​ 
Dr.Schlaf: Wir könnten aufgrund der Inteferenzen herunterbeamen und auf der Erde hören, was es heißt....​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Dämlich, inkompetent und genauso machen wir es! Mr. Coroc, Sie gehen. Wir haben Ihre Sensoren auf Gerüche erweitert....​ 
Mr. Coroc: *Würg*, puhh, was ein Mief! Hier die entschlüsselten Töne: FURZ!!!!Piep Piep FURZ!!!!​ 
MHM: Nun, aufgrund meines Zoologie-Updates kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen, dass es .... brunftige Stinktiere sind!​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Ups, das letzte Stinktier ist vor 10 Jahren von einem betrunkenen Klingonen angehaucht worden und...verstorben.​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ups, dann wird die Menschheit elendig verrecken, wenn keine Antwort kommt....​ 
Dr.Schlaf: Und wenn wir zurück in die Zeit reisen und ein paar Stinktiere holen????​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Super! Kurs Sonne! Maximum Warp, dann drumherum und Vollgas, Zeitsprung, Viecher einsammeln, in mein Quartier packen und zurück!​ 
MHM: Und der Gestank? 
Käptn Nobbi: Daran werden sich die Tiere wohl gewöhnen müssen.....​ 
Sternzeit: Kurz nach dem Zeitsprung. Ein Aussenteam, bestehend aus dem 1. Offizier, Mr. Malkav, Mr. Coroc und Mr. Klutten ist heruntergebeamt, um aus dem Augsburger Zoo ein Paar Stinktiere zu kl...zu retten...​ 
Mr. Coroc: (Stink) Menno, warum muss ich die Biester tragen?​ 
Mr. Klutten: Wieso? Eins habe ich! es liegt genau auf meinem Fuß und hat da so einen verträumten Blick....​ 
Im Stadtpark:​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher. *Klonk* Aua! Diese dämliche Tarnvorrichtung, man sieht ja gar nichts!*klonk*​ 
Mr. Coroc: Nun, ist auch gut so, sonst *klonk*​ 
Mr. Klutten: *klonk*​ 
Mr. Malkav: *klonk*klonk*klonk*​ 
MHM: Außenteam mit schweren Kopfverletzungen wieder an Board, Stinktiere weigern sich, in das Quartier des Käptns zu ziehen wegen dem Gestank. Ich habe sie auf die Brücke gebeamt!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: *würg* Danke...Puhh, stinken die....Ups, wir haben keine Energie mehr! Mr. Schienenbruch, haben Sie eine Idee?​ 
Mr. Schienenbruch: Nun, in der Datenbank habe ich eine Forschungseinrichtung gefunden, die uns helfen könnte....eine Moddingakademie...und sie heißt...NobLorRos!!!!!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Hmmm, wir brauchen einen unauffälligen fahrbaren Untersatz....Fähnrich Watercooled, besorgen Sie einen aus dem Replikator!​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Erledigt, habe die zeitgenössische Datenbank durchsucht und einen Flitzer gefunden, allerdings ein Zweisitzer!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: *Lechz*, Ja ein Sportwagen! Dr. Schlaf, Sie kommen mit!​ 
Mr. Rosstaeuscher: Fähnrich, wo haben sie gesucht?​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Hier!
Hello Kitty Smart​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Wie peinlich! Ah, Die Akademie! Nach meinem Tricorder müsste hier eine Atomuhr stehen, die wir mit unserem Warpkern koppeln können!​ 
Dr. Schlaf: Psst, da kommt wer!​ 
Wachmann: Halt! Sie da, in den Rosa Strampelanzügen! Stehen bleiben!​ 
Dr. Schlaf: Keine Sorge, Käptn, ich habe einen Phaser in meinem Ärmel versteckt und nun...​ 
****Blitz*****​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Na toll, man hätte ihn auch auf Betäubung stellen können.....​ 
Dr. Schlaf: Ups....Hat keiner gemerkt!​ 
Auf der Noblorros:​ 
Fähnrich Watercooled: Wir haben wieder Energie! Kurs auf Startzeit...​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ähh, Nein, einen Tag zurück! So können wir, ähhh, Menschen retten!​ 
Zurück in der Gegenwart minus einen Tag:​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Schnell, die Sonde stinkt schon, ähh, sendet! Lasst die Tiere raus!​ 
Sonde: FURZ! Stink! Piep!​ 
Stinktiere: FurzFurzPiepStink!!!!!​ 
Mr. Schrauberopi: Käptn, die Sonde dreht ab!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Puh, das hat geklappt. So, ich beame kurz runter und...ähhh, Oberkommando und so....​ 
Am nächsten Tag:​ 
"Und hier die Gewinnzahlen 100 aus 6 Millionen. Der Jackpott wurde die letzten 30 Jahre nicht geknackt! Viel Glück!!"​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Hiihihiih,Muahahahaha,hohohoho....​ 
Mr.Klutten: Käptn, Bereicherung aus Zeitreisen ist verboten, dass muss ich melden!​ 
Käptn Nobbi: Ich gestehe, meinen Bericht erhalten sie dort hinten rechts in meinem kleinen Raum, drücken Sie schon mal die Aufnahmetaste für das Geständnis, es ist der rote Knopf.....​ 
Persönliches Computerlogbuch des 1. Offiziers: Luftschleuse hat wieder eine Fehlfunktion, scheint aufgrund einer temporären Anomalie hervorgerufen worden sein! Mr.Klutten geht es wieder besser, er hat von einem entfernten, unbekannten Verwandten 1 Million geerbt, mit der Auflage stets loyal zu seinem Käptn zu sein....
Der Frachter Krösus 1 hat angelegt und Käptn Nobbi hat drei Frachträume gemietet und lässt diese durch einen Innenarchitekten auf zukünftige Gefahren, ähh, anpassen. Schwester Dieter hilft ihm und hat eine Woche unbezahlten Urlaub und einen experimentellen Dessous-Holo-Generator genommen.
Unbestätigten Gerüchten nach hat ein unbekannter Sternenflottenoffizier das Ruhrgebiet gekauft und es zu einem Parkplatz gemoddet....​


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Mr. Hansvonwurst: Mortadellaner, Dienstgrad Bootsmann, verantwortlich für Rettungsmissionen, Wartung der Turbolifte und Neutronentoiletten



Würde mich gerne persönlich auf der Brücke melden, aber bin im Aufzug stecken geblieben...

Naja, sie können sich sicher sein, dass ich aller unsere Crewmitglieder verreck... ähh... retten werde.


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Jaja, so ist das...gerade an Bord und schon Notrufe bekommen....Ups, das war der Fernmoddingknopf...Der Gewinner: DHL...


----------



## axel25 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Kurze Hilfe Jungs: Was bedeutet der Satz: (For ab-initio, min 250 h see enclosed selection procedure)?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es bedeutet, dass für eine Einladung ins AC 250Flugstunden brauch oder ob es anders gemein ist.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2013)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Jaja, so ist das...gerade an Bord und schon Notrufe bekommen....Ups, das war der Fernmoddingknopf...Der Gewinner: DHL...



Ähh Captain...das war wohl ich...vorhin...ähh im Transporterraum


----------



## coroc (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Computerlogbuch - Schrecklich Chaotisches Hologramm (SCH) coroc; Sternzeit: 3.1415964...

Also, ich habe heute einiges mitmachen müssen. Das war bis jetzt schon ein Extrem harter Tag. Erstmal hatte ich diese Aufgabe diese vollchoatischen Lehrer unserer vorlauten Polypianer zu betreuen. Diese waren echt komisch drauf...

Auszug aus der heutigen Besichtigung:

Mr. Coroc: Guten Tag und willkommen auf der Noblorros!

Dr. Kalinowka: Blubb blubb blubb

Mr. Coroc: Entschuldigen sie, ich verstehe sind nicht. Ich höre nur "Blubb blubb blubb". Vielleicht wäre es angemessen, wenn sie ihre Übersetzer in ihren Goldfischgläsern anzuschalten.

Dr. Kalinowka: Hallo! Schön, das sie uns die Noblorros besichtigen Lassen.

Mr. Coroc: Ähhm. Ja. Da müssen sie sich bei ihrem Onkel auf der Erde bedanken, der dieses Treffen organisiert hat. Der Käptn war nich sehr begeistert davon, nen Haufen achtarmiger Schwabbelviecher betreuen zu müssen.

Dr. Kalinowka: Sagen sie doch nicht sowas! 

(Ich drücke auf den Knopf und lasse die Klasse hinein)

Schüler 1: Dr. Kalinowka, mir wurde mein Arm eingeklemmt.

Dr. Kalinowka: Das ist doch nicht schlimm. Nun, Mr. Coroc, können sie die Führung beginnen? 

Mr. Coroc: Guten Tag, ich darf euch alle im Namen der gesamten Chaotentuppe oder halt einfach gesagt, der Besatzung, auf der Noblorrosbegrüßen, dem chaotischsten und besten Raumschiff des Universums begrüßen. Nun, beginnen wir die Führung.

Dr. Kalinowka: Gut. Was kommt den zuerst?

Mr. Coroc: Immer mit der Ruhe. Das ist heute meine Erste Führung. Stellen sie sich auf mehrere chotische Sachen ein.

Dr. Kalinowka: Nein. Ich erwartete ein Raumschiff im 1A Zustand und sie erzählen mir, es ginge hier drüber und drunter. 

(Dr. Kalinowka schaltet den Translator aus, allerdings läuft die Übersetzung über unseren Boardfunk, daher kann ich anzapfen und mithören)

Dr. Kalinowka: Blubb, blubb blubb, blubb (Heißt soviel wie: Verdammter Dreckshaufen, das kann nicht war sein)

Schüler 2: Blubb blubb, blubb (Übersetzt:Dr. Kalinowka, ich will hier weg!)

(Dr. Kalinowka schaltet den Translator wieder ein)

Dr. Kalinowka: Wollen sie die Führung nun beginnen?

Mr. Coroc: Nun. Ich habe nur gewartet, bis sie mit ihren Privatgesprächen fertig sind. 

(Ich rufe den Fahrstuhl, allerdings kommt er nicht)

Mr. Coroc  an Boardinternen Funk: Mr Hansi, komen sie endlich aus dem Fahrstuhl heraus. Ich brauch den jetzt.

Mr. Hansi an Boardinternen Funk: Ähhm. Das geht grade nicht. Ich bin beschäftigt

Mr. Coroc: Alle Mann zu Feuertreppe. wer zuerst auf Brücke is bekommt ein Geschenk. Ich warte schonmal oben.

(Ich bin sofort weg)

Dr. Kalinowka: Das können Sie uns nicht zumuten! Alle Mann, Abmarsch!

(Die Klasse ist auf der brücke angekommen)

Käptn Nobbi: Willkommen. So wie es aussieht, hat unser SCH es immer noch nicht geschafft ihnen Ausflug madig zu machen. Mr. Coroc, wir müssen nachher noch ein Wörtchen miteinander reden!

Mr. Coroc: Verstanden, Sir!

Käptn Nobbi: Bitte setzen Sie die Führung in der Meerestierküche fort. Dann können sie auch gleich noch neue Vorräte mitrunternehmen.

Mr. Coroc: Verstanden, Sir!

Dr. Kalinowka: Entschuldigen Sie mich, aber habe ich Sie richtig verstanden, Nobbi?

Mr. Coroc: Käptn Nobbi, wenn ich bitten darf

Dr. Kalinowka: Ok. Dann halt Käptn Nobbi.

Käptn Nobbi: Entschuldigen sie mich, wir bekommen eine wichtige Nachricht rein

(Wir verlassen die Brücke und begeben uns in die Meerestierküche)

Chefkoch: Gut, das sie mit dem Nachschub da sind, heute wird es Tintenfischringe geben, diese Dosenheringe werden langsam langweilig.  

Mr. Kalinowka: Hä? Sie meinen doch nicht etwa uns? 

Chefkoch: Doch. Genau sie!

Mr. Coroc: Ich verabschiede mich, vielen Dank für ihren Aufenthalt. Bitte beehreren sie uns wieder.

Mr. Kalinowka: Das können sie doch nich machen!...

(Ich verlassen die Küche um mich beim Käptn zu melden)

Sodele. Auszug Ende.


Die Tintenfischringe haben erstaunlich gut geschmeckt, nur irgendiwe hatte ich das Gefühl, ein paar Scherben gefunden zu haben. Aber das macht einem Hologram ja nix aus.

/ Eintrag Ende


----------



## nobbi77 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Fiep!Stink!
Wer hat das Vieh hier wieder rein gelassen?
Egal....

So, Daumen drücken! Nobbi verkauft einen Haufen Kram bei der E-Bucht....Schließlich brauche ich neue Grafikkarten....

*Die Aktualisierte Mod-Planung:*

1. GfG...Speicher da, Graka evtl. da (Für die Insider: Gainward GTX 570 Phantom) mit goldener Aufschrift...
Das IDE-DVD-Rom ist umgerüstet auf Sata...Momentan läuft die Blenden-Planung. Updates im Thread wahrscheinlich aber erst am Montag..

2. Elysium: Ich brauche Kabel.......Thread wird demnächst erföffnet...Wakü ist vollständig, teilweise eingebaut, Board und Grakas auf Wakü umgerüstet schon eingebaut....AGB....Hmmmm...

3. Old School: Lüfter und Radi sind angekommen...fehlt nur noch....die Hardware

4. The Dark Side: Plexi ist bestellt, evtl. ein zweites Case zum kombinieren und Ersatzteile.......Kabel.....Ups, Front etwas verhunzt....Wakü-Steuerung verändert.....Bios-Update von MSI bereit: FX 8350 wird voll unterstützt

5. Indiana Nobbi: Heckblende muss nur noch überarbeitet werden, allerdings habe ich momentan einige Probleme mit dem Projekt....Da mein geliebter Hund Wotan Teil des TBs war und Anfang des Jahres verstarb, gehe ich da irgendwie gerade nicht gerne dran.....Ich kann schließlich keinen ernsten Mod machen....

6. NBSS: Ist...zerlegt, muahahahaha.....Hardware zum Teil in der Bucht, zum Teil recycled...wird neu aufgebaut mit etwas neuerer HW...Ich liebäugel mit einer HD 7870 XT.....

So, jetzt wisst Ihr, was gerade so bei mir läuft. Daumen drücken, dass alles gut verkauft wird


----------



## moe (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Barhockerianer? 
Endlich mal ein Job, der mir liegt!


----------



## winner961 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Fiep!Stink!
> Wer hat das Vieh hier wieder rein gelassen?
> Egal....
> 
> ...


 
schön das du dir Gedanken machst zu den Mods  

wie OLD School wird es denn gehen ? 

Penitum 2 oder eher Richtung Pentium D oder Athlon XP ?


----------



## nobbi77 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Guckst du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...raetorian-old-school-er-lebt-noch-wieder.html


Ich grübel über den Thread-Titel für den Elysium....
ok, was haltet ihr von:
1. [NobLorRos Productions] A Tribute for Schienenbruch: Wir füllen einen Elysium
2. [NobLorRos Kochstudio]  Heute: Elysium a la Schienenbruch
3. [NobLorRos Productions] Schienenbruchs WaKü-Terror in Nobbis Elysium

1,2 oder 3?? Los! Sagt es! Sofort!!!! (und dann mach ich eh, was ich will...duckundwegrenn)

Wobei, aus dem Kochstudio kann man viel Blödsinn machen, oder? Naja, aus dem anderen auch...


----------



## Milkyway (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Eindeutig 2


----------



## coroc (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Find ich auch


----------



## Klutten (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Käptn Nobbi an alle!
> 
> Weitere Besatzungsmitglieder sind auf der NobLorRos angekommen: ...



Sind also endlich wieder ein paar willenlose Seelen auf der MS Kreuzfahrt angekommen. Wen darf ich davon denn als erstes in der Schleuse pürieren? 



watercooled schrieb:


> ....was ist das denn für ein grüner Knopf??
> 
> **drück** *wiiiiiussshhhh*


 
Man sollte sich als Neuling den ehrwürdigen und engelsgleichen Offizieren dieses Traumschiffs unterwürfig auf blutigen Knien nähern ...daher - um Hmmels Willen "FINGER WEG VON *MEINEM *KNOPF!!!" ...erst fragen, dann anfassen.


----------



## coroc (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



Klutten schrieb:


> Sind also endlich wieder ein paar willenlose Seelen auf der MS Kreuzfahrt angekommen. Wen darf ich davon denn als erstes in der Schleuse pürieren?


 Versuchs nur. Bei mir klappts nicht


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Harharhar.....

Ich habe in meiner Werkstatt noch ein Xigmatek Midgard gefunden.....schreit danach, noch nen Mod zu machen....

Und ich plane eine neue Serie.....

*Noblorros präsentiert:

NCIS
Noblorros-Chaos-Inkompetenz-Schwachsinn

Natürlich arbeiten die auch mit dem FBI zusammen:
Fail Bureau of Inkontinenz
*

Hmmm, oder in Kombination mit nem Mod?


----------



## DrSchlaf (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Dr. Schlaf an ALLE:
Achtung ! Falls noch nicht zu Euch weitergeleitet:
Renovierungsarbeiten im Schiffsektor 7 stehen an.
Also der Eingangsbereich.
Vorsicht an den selbstschließenden Türen !
Der Käpt´n und ein Fähnrich sind schon da.
Achtung: die Brauseflaschen enthalten Anlöser ! 
Für Menschen,Tiere und Modder: nicht gut !!
Für Hologramme : Farben können verschwimmen.
Bitte NICHT vor Ort RAUCHEN, auch NICHT GUT !!


----------



## DrSchlaf (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Warum ist der rote Knopf dahinten noch nicht abgeklebt ? 
Wo ist eigentlich Klutten ??


----------



## coroc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich hab nichts dagegn, wenn die Fraben verschwimmen 

Dann bin ich wenigstens dieses hässliche Rosa los


----------



## axel25 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Merkzettel Axel252525
Sternzeit:   gähn. Erst 16 Uhr? Ich leg mich wieder hin.

Notiz an mich selbst: Kein Nahkampftraining mehr gegen gewisse Hologramme. Mit grünem Sleeve umwickeln funktioniert nicht und die rosa Farbe irritiert. 
Klutten wird immer noch vermisst, er soll das letzte mal in Sektion 7 gesehen worden sein, als der er den Aufknopf einer selbstschließenden Tür betätigt hat. Ob sie sich geschlossen hat, ist unklar, allerdings schwebte vorm Fenster eine Tasse Kaffee.

Notiz Ende


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

...ich war nie weg.  

...ich habe den kleinen Fopar mit der Zaubertür (die Funktion müssen die Templer anno 1120 eingebaut haben) heile überstanden und die Situation genutzt, das Schiff einer Außenreinigung zu unterziehen. Anschließend habe ich Rallystreifen an der Außenhaut angebracht, die laut der interstellaren Tuningbehörde A.T.U Enterprise, die Reibung in schwarzen Löchern vermindern sollen. Also Käpt´n -> Wi Wo Warp-Geschwindigkeit ...Streifen testen.

...wo ist eigentlich schon wieder mein Kaffee hin?


----------



## axel25 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Oh, richtig, du warst ja vor der Tür.

Und Kaffee gibt es im Raum neben der Brücke, der rote Knopf da an der Wand.


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Käpt'n an Dr.Schlaf!
Ich habe mich mit Spax aus Versehen an der Decke fest geschraubt, den Hydroschrauber fallen lassen und die Trittleiter umgeworfen.....Holen sie mich runter....Arggg, ich hoffe, ich komme dort an den roten Alarmknopf ran......


----------



## axel25 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Eh, Mr. Klutten, ich glaube die Luft an Board ist schlecht, würden sie den großen roten Knopf im Maschinenraum drücken, genau den, unter der Abdeckung.
Zeit für eine komplette Entlüftung.


----------



## Milkyway (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wie viel Prozent der Baukosten der Noblorros haben eigentlich die Roten Knöpfe veranschlagt? Die scheinen ja verdammt zuverlässig zu funktionieren!


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Unsummen....Und irgendetwas muss ja mal funktionieren....Drück.......

Schwester Dieter: Computer, der Käptn leidet an Unterkühlung und Atemnot. MHM auf Fortbildung, daher übernehme ich die Betreuung und Nachtwache. Schwester Waldemar kümmert sich bis dahin wieder um Mr. Klutten....Die Brücke hat Dr.Schlaf, da er sein Brücken- und Navigationstraining erfolgreich beenden konnte und Mr. Rosstaeuscher auf Nymphomania vergessen wurde...

Dr. Schlaf: Kurs setzen, Mars, Milchstr. 54b! Warp 9!

****Tüdelü**** Hier ist Radio Mars mit dem Verkehrshinweis! Ein Geisterfahrer im Berufsfrachtverkehr und DHL-Hauptroute Milchstrasse, Richtung Mars! Fliegen sie nur unter Warp, kämpfen und überholen sie nicht und fliegen Sie nur Rechts!

Dr. Schlaf: Einer????? Hunderte!!!!!!......


----------



## watercooled (16. Februar 2013)

USS Noblorros an das Geisterfahrer DHL Schiff: Bitte um erlaubnis ein Paket zu ihnen Beamen zu dürfen. Ziel ist die Erde.
Ich schlepp das schon seit Tagen rum


----------



## inzpekta (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

  Verrückter Haufen... 

Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## axel25 (16. Februar 2013)

Bewerbungsformular ausfüllen und posten


----------



## killer89 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Das bewerbunsformular findest du in post 52, Mr Inspektor


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Nobbi dreht durch!

Die Auktion in der E-Bucht hat meine Erwartungen schon übertroffen.....Außer den Grafikkarten ( Geheimnis, ich sage es euch erst, wenn sie da sind) müssen jetzt noch CPUs aufgerüstet und DDR3-2133 Speicher an Board Muahahahaha....

komisch..Nur weil FUNKTIONSTÜCHTIG hinter meinen Auktionen steht.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wobei noch die Frage ist, _was_ da funktionstüchtig ist....


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Oder ob sie noch funktionstüchtig ist, wenn sie ankommt...

Vielleicht fällt das Paket 2x runter oder so


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wer pennt da auf dem _blauen _Knopf?


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Schnarch...Ich!

Warum den?


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Hier ist der Frachter Krösus 1! Haben wieder eine Ladung Gel...Kohl....Monitäre Zuwendungen an einen Käptn der NobLorRos, der nicht genannt werden soll und keiner den Namen Nobbi erwähnen darf....

Benötigen einen weiteren Frachtraum. Ihre E-Bucht Auktionen sind durch. Aufgrund der erzielten Summe werden im Werk auf Global Foundries 2 bereits Überstunden geschoben....

Käptn Nobbi: Muahahahahaha....


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich hab vorgestern meinen kleinen Bordcomputer bekommen. Der wird abe nicht gemoddet  Die nächste NobLorRos-Aktion wird aber im Zusammenhang mit meinem Lesertest stattfinden. Aber natürlich getrennt, weil mich Stephan wohl sonst erschlägt


----------



## inzpekta (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*



coroc schrieb:


> Das bewerbunsformular findest du in post 52, Mr Inspektor



*spitzenbleistiftraushol*

*Sie haben zwei linke Hände?*
...die gab's reduziert beim Schlecker...

*Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?*
Erden wird überbewertet, statische Ladungen FTW

*Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?*
und den 17er, ... und die Tischkante, ... und den Locher, ... und die Kettensäge, ...
1000 Arten ein Bier zu öffnen

*Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?*
Wie hießen nochmal die kleinen Striche auf dem Zoll...äh Flaschenöffner?

*Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?*
Wurde mir von Käptn Kuddelmuddel und Admiral To Huwabohu persönlich vorgestellt.

*Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?*
Ich bekomme regelmäßig Besuch von Peter Zwegert

*Dann sind sie hier richtig!*
Eigentlich wollte ich mich auf die vakante Stelle des Papstes bewerben, aber dann sagten sie mir
ich müsste dies roten Schuhe tragen

*Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?*

Die Dilitiumkristalle haben mal wieder zuviel insterstellares Gas durch die Bussard-Kollektoren geschnüffelt. 
Jetzt spielen sie mit den Naniten Fussball in Jeffreysröhre 12b. 


Lt.Cmd. Inzpekta meldet folgende Qualifikationen:

Sternenflottenakademie JG '79-'89
3,5 Jahre als Stift auf der Klöten5 
4 Jahre auf der NCC Bund des Währ Abtl. Hefe (*He*eres*f*lieg*e*r) als Shuttlepilot und Wartungschief
2 Jahre auf der NCC Blinde Kuh, dort Beförderung zum Lt. Cmd.
1 Jahr Überflieger in Hannover 
Seit 13 Jahren Maschinenbauknecht, Kaffeekocher und CAD-Opfer

Ich kann gut mit Transportern:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...orterraumflaeche-star-trek-2.html#post2649773
Und mit Kommunikationssystemen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...orterraumflaeche-star-trek-3.html#post2651773

Experte für extreme Kühlmethoden:
http://bilder.rofl.to/media/data/pic-0c7c6e4ed2b7d5a42785dccca38615fb-full.jpg

Erfindungen aller Art:
http://file1.npage.de/002428/20/bilder/693-monitor-sichtschutz.jpg

Ährfahrugähn ihm Beraich dehr Rächtschraibunk forhanden!
Und ich kann machen das die Luft stinkt... 

Erbitte Versetzung auf die Noblorros!


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich wär ja für Cmd-Inspektor, Raumschifferweiterung


----------



## inzpekta (16. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre Beförderungen nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wenn ein Inspektor käme, fänd ich das fatal...
Da würde wer meine Stümpereien Qualitätsarbeit an den Turboliften und Neutronentoiletten bemerken!
Ich mein, bis jetzt kann ich den Gestank auf dem Schiff noch auf die Stinktiere von letztens schieben...


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Hier spricht der Käptn!

Wie es aussieht, hat uns das PCGH-Raumflottenoberkommando einen LtCmdr.*inzpekta* zugewiesen.

In seinem Bewerbungsschreiben zitiert er Epileptische Kringel, Argonauten und Subraumdingsbums...
Obwohl ich Bedenken äußerte, dass diese Mengen von Qualidings kaum für den Dienst auf meiner Jolle...Yak...dem flieg...fahrenden Teil, was Noblorros heißt, ausreichen würden, bemerkte Admiral thilo, dass Mr. inzpekta hervorragend Popel schnipsen und rollen, sowie die anderer Föderationsmitglieder sogar am Geschmack erkennen kann!

Diesen Mann müssen wir einfach haben. 
Auch durch seine militärischen Vorerfahrungen in der Heilsarmee und den bewaffneten Sportfliegern und der fliegenden Gebirgsmarine von Liechtenstein und seinem legendären Flug von der Lila Walrosskuh auf Sodomia 5 möchte ich eins sagen:

Mr. inzpekta, los marsch marsch! Dienstantritt! Sofort! Willkommen an Bord! Und wenn ich sage Earl Grey HEISS, dann nicht wieder 156,3Grad im nebeldichten Vakuumbehälter von Dröhnung drei!

Das MHM brauchte 3 Tage, um meine verschweissten Lippen auseinander zu bekommen! Erst die von Mr. Hansvonwurst zu heiss gewaschenen Uniformen von schwester Dieter, die bei einer Privatvorführung zu besichtigen waren, brachten die Lippen auseinander. Mr. Klutten musste eiskalt notfallduschen....im kleinen Raum da hinten rechts. Er hat gelernt: KALT ist der rote Knopf.....



Ups, das war der Käsekönig-Bestellknopf...Wer hat den denn so nah am Fernmodding- und Luftschleusenknopf platziert???

Das ist da nun angefordert worden:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ost-Edition-2048-MB-DDR5-PCIe-mDP::21054.html

Und eine traurige Mitteilung: Der Old School wird der letzte Mod....mit nur vier Kernen...Muahahahahaha

Und Mr. inzpekta wird befördert: 
1. Vom Schlesier zum Oberschlesier
2. Von A nach B! Taxi!!!!!...

***Fiep!Stink!***
Mr. Watercooled, könnten Sie dieses Vieh mal entsorgen?


----------



## inzpekta (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Aye Sir, vielen Dank für die Beförderung nach "B".


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Nobbi in der Werkstatt:
Bewaffnet mit Kamera und etwas Hardware versucht er den GfG weiter zu bauen....Doch da: Das NT will nicht! Ferngemoddet! Putt! Im A....rgen!

Wer hat auf dem Knopf geschlafen?

haha, Garantie....wo ist diese doofe Rechnung?

Drei Stunden später:

Ok, gefunden! Einpacken, zurück schicken!

Ersatznetzteil....zu schlapp...geht aber irgendwie an..ok, ...............FUNKTIONIERT??? Jau!
Nun wird Win 7 Ultimate aufs Revo Drive installiert.....Fehler.....Windoof kann auf dem angegebenen Laufwerk nicht installiert werden....
Ok, Mini-Rechner an, googeln....ok....Lösung probieren .....funktioniert!

Mal abwarten...besser nie wieder ausschalten


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Februar 2013)

Moin Cäptn ^^

NobLorRos, das aufstrebende Modding-Unternehmen, sucht neue Mitarbeiter:


Sie haben zwei linke Hände?

Hände? Krass ich hab ja Hände!, jetzt wo sie es sagen Cäptn seh ich es auch.

Ihre Hardware überlebt in ihren Händen nicht länger als bis zum Auspacken?

Das Könnte gut möglich sein wenn sie denn mal ankommt.

Sie benutzen einen Zollstock nur zum Flaschen öffnen?

Als rechtschaffender Alkohol Genießer ist mir auch keine andere Funktion für dieses Gerät bekannt. Cäptn

Sie arbeiten nur nach Augenmaß, obwohl sie fast blind sind?

Natürlich, geht doch viel schneller, messen ist was für Leute ohne Künstlerischen Sinn.

Chaos ist ihnen nicht unbekannt?

Ich glaube sie haben noch nicht meine Kajüte gesehen, oder besser was von ihr übrig ist.

Sie sind sogar für Hartz IV überqualifiziert?

Natürlich

Dann sind sie hier richtig!

Psychische Störungen sind bei dieser Arbeit von Vorteil, gespaltene  Persönlichkeiten sind uns willkommen. Wo bekommt man sonst zwei  Mitarbeiter zum Preis von einem?

Wie es schon in meinem Namen steht Cäptn, sind wir der richtige Mann für sie.

Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Qualifikationsnachweis bitte hier im Forum oder per Flaschenpost.

Vorher nachher Beweis. (Wurde in NobLorRos Manie gemoddet, die ordentlichen blauen Kabel waren dann doch störend)


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Uiuiuiuiuiui...^^Ist sowas denn überhauüt Alltagstauglich? Bei den 192712982129823 Speicherzugriffen von überall und nirgends und jenseits unseres Universums? Nicht, das dann unser Kapitän meint, die Steuerung des Schiffes in die Hände des Gerätes zu legen und wir uns auf einmal wieder bei A wiederfinden, und nicht bei B! *kalter Angstschweiß übers Gesicht lauf*


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Mr. Shizophrenic, Sie sind eindeutig befähigt, hier Ihre "Dienst in der Sternenflotte statt Todesstrafe-Maßnahme" abzuleisten.

Muahahaha

So, mal sehen, ob sie hart im nehmen sind.
Eingangsuntersuchung sofort....mit Schwester Waldemar!

Und hier der versprochene Neustart:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...lorros-auf-der-jagd-nach-dem-goldenen-pc.html


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

...und so ganz in Gedanken....
nobbi77 :        Leere Tüte Chips...Lila Tröte Schwips...ok
hmmm, Trulli Diffuso, Wim Mc Geek, Willste Damit, Mr. Vorschnell vom FBI, Dr.Schlaf als Mediziner..., Mr. Ramda..Ross Taeuscher (EX NCIS)...NSA....HomeModSecurity...CIA....Opa Schwips....

Muahahahaha....

Toter Midgard in Moddingwerkstatt...Nehmt euer Zeugs.....Muahahahaha.....

****Piep**** Nobbi77 muss zur Beobachtung bis Morgen geschlossen untergebracht werden. er redet nur von komischen Fernsehserien und hat ca. 26,5 Persönlichkeiten****Piep****


----------



## axel25 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

26,5 ist schlecht. bei rationalen Zahlen ist es unkritisch.

Laut Erste-Hilf-Buch Ausgabe 1 für DHL-Frachter.

Darf ich zur HMS/HLS?


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Geh zur HMS Transoflex, da geht die Ware wenigstens verloren....

So, liebe Freunde, das nächste Tagebuch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...dio-elysium-la-schienenbruch.html#post5003523

Muahahahahaha.....
Jetzt habe ich wieder 6 parallel.....


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2013)

Respekt! Ich schaff nichtmal eines! Irgendeiner moddet mich doch seit Jahren fern! Verschwörung!!!!

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ähh, ich modde doch auch seit Jahren und nichts wird fertig.....


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Februar 2013)

Ay Ay Cäptn, 
Eingangsuntersuchung wird umgehend aufgesucht.

Logbuch Eintrag 1 Shizo.

Schwester Waldemar macht für mich einen äußert seltsamen Eindruck, ob das nun an ihrer etwas raueren Stimme, ihren selten anmutenden Rasierwasser oder den restlichen stoppeln ihres unterlippenbarts liegt, sind wir uns allerdings noch nicht einig.

Desweiteren war es etwas befremdlich ein Rosa Tütü zur Eingangsuntersuchung anzuziehen.
Aber das was die Schwester befiehlt das machen wir.


Memo an mich selbst: Erfolgreicher Fernmod meines Threadtitel wurde durchgeführt.


----------



## inzpekta (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Computerlogbuch Lt.Cmd. inzpekta, Sternzeit: Kuckuck, kuckuck

Nach der Versetzung und einem einigermaßen erfolgreichen Flug, (man sollte wirklich was gegen diese Geisterfahrer tun)
wurde ich auf der Noblorros von so etwas wie einem ... Ding ... begrüßt.
Sie nennen das hier SCH, ein Hologramm dessen einzige Aufgabe darin zu bestehen scheint einfach nur Chaos zu verbreiten.
Es hat mir mein Quartier zugewiesen, schien aber in einer Endlosschleife Polypianischer Kommunikationsroutinen zu hängen.
Alles was ich zu hören bekam war blubbblubbblubb und zwischendurch mal ein blablubb. Die holografischen Spucketröfchen fühlen sich täuschend
echt an.

Nun, das Quartier war mit allem erdenklichem ausgestattet: Flachbildfernseher, Stereoanlage, Klimaaggregat, Hello Kitty Bettwäsche, Legosteine und
einem großen roten Knopf. Scheint der Not-Aus für die Schalldusche zu sein.  Volle 2 m² standen mir zur Verfügung.

Ich werde natürlich sofort meinen Dienst aufnehmen und erst mal Urlaub beantragen.
Nach der Begrüßung durch Käptn Nobbi und Vorstellung der Führungsoffiziere ging ich die Logbücher der letzten Tage durch.
Ich muss doch wissen mit wem ich es zu tun habe... Stinktiere, Besuchergruppen, Raum-Zeit-Verschiebungen, Kriegserklärungen, Zeitreisen...
Nicht Besonderes also. Bis auf diesen in Gold gepressten Schiffscomputer... Ich frage mich wie der Käptn das vom Oberkommando genehmigt bekommen hat.

Na denn, Urlaub ist beantragt, im Maschinenraum ist alles in Ordnung, ich geh in mein Quartier Lego spielen.


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Käptn an ALLE!
Wer hat meine Legos geklaut??? Die Duplo könnt ihr behalten, aber wenn ich meinen Sternenzerstörer nicht innerhalb einer Minute wieder habe, drücke ich den Override-Knopf und ihr könnt alle draussen suchen!!!!

Eine Minute später:

Ahh, der Sternenzerstörer...Nun kann ich ihn aufhängen...ähhh....wieder zerlegt? Und die Bauanleitung ist nur noch auf Klingonisch vorhanden??? Mit Blutflecken????

Mr.Shizo: Tüdelüü, Pfeiff.....

Mr.Klutten: Aus unerfindlichen Gründen ist die gesamte Mikronianische Besatzung verschwunden, insgesamt 51 Crewman...Nur vereinzelte Blutflecken in einem Turbolift und ein zur Fliegenklatsche gerollter Sternenzerstörerbauplan liegen als Beweise vor...

MHM: Noch ein Überlebender ***Platz*** Ups, bei der Infusion ....an seinen schweren inneren Verletzungen erlegen....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Was?
Wir hatten eine mikroianische Besatzung? Hmm... Das erklärt vieles, z.B. das Ungeziefer, was ich bei der Turboliftreinigung gefunden habe...
Naja, da hab ich einfach mal das nächste Stück Papier genommen. Wer konnte denn schon wissen, dass der Käptn so häufig im Turbolift mit Lego spielt? Naja, wenigstens räumt er es nachher immer weg. Oder tritt sich das einfach in den Füßen der Besatzungsmitglieder fest?
Egal, nicht mein Problem...


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Muahahahaha.....

Mal was völlig anderes:

Es war einmal eine Gruppe von Durchgekn...von Moddern, die eine Homepage wollten...Dann beauftragten sie einen ihrer Mitglieder mit der Erstellung....der verpasste ihr ein Passwort....und keiner konnte sich daran erinnern...

Doch dann kam die Frau von Dr.Schlaf!!!!
Und sie schaffte, was niemand vor ihr innerhalb eines Jahres hinbekam:

http://www.noblorros.de/



Und jetzt...wo hatte ich nochmal die Bilder Texte?????


----------



## coroc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Da fehlt noch was


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2013)

Welches Genie hatte denn damals das Passwort reingemacht?


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Februar 2013)

Da tippe ich auf den Legostein Spieler ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Nein, es war der ehemalige Schiffsarzt!
Oder einer hat auf dem fernmoddingknopf geschlafen.....


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2013)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ähh, ich modde doch auch seit Jahren und nichts wird fertig.....



Ich schaffs nicht einmal anzufangen  :p

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Hurra! Ich habe die Bilder gefunden!
Nun wird die HP langsam wieder richtig ernst....Ernst? Ich dachte NobLorRos...***klonk***

Hatte ich erwähnt, das es auchE-Mails mit noblorros gibt? @noblorros.de
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## inzpekta (19. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser... wunderschönen... Baustelle...

Wer war doch gleich noch Ernst?


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Nobbi failt....

Es war einmal ein schönes Revo Drive 3, dass Windoof 7 komplett installiert hatte und in einm wunderschönen goldenen gehäuse wohnt. Alles lief stabil. Dann kam der große Zauberer Nobbi auf die Idee, ein Firmwareupdate zu machen.
Er erstellte sich eine bootfähige Zauber-CD und machte ein Update. Alles verlief erfolgreich. Doch auf der CD gab es auch schwarze Magie! Sie stammt vom bösen Zauberer Bios. Also dachte sich nobbi, machen wir ein Bios Update....

Und oh Wunder, wie durch Zauberhand war die SSD wieder leer....

Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, installiert er Windows noch heute....


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Kenn ich.... Kenn ich...

Ich kann sowas sehr gut mit Raid-Systemen


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

*PIEP* Hier ist die MS Windows! Wir bingen jetzt noch eine Ladung Updates!

Umpf, ich hätte mir vorher das Servive-Pack brennen sollen.....


----------



## inzpekta (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Computer: Eine Ebene 3 Diagnose des bordeigenen Betriebssystems durchführen.

*...Diagnose läuft...
...Diagnose abgeschlossen...*

...und?

*...was und?*

Das Ergebnis der Diagnose?

*... wie heißt das Zauberwort?*

Welches Zauberwort?

*... 5 Buchstaben, Doppel "t"*

Ahhh... Computer: Das Ergebnis der Diagnose...flott!

*...biep, brumm, fiep...*

Computer?...Computer...? Komm-pju-tähr...?

*...Vielen Dank das sie die Selbstzerstörung des Betriebssystems veranlasst haben.
Zur Neuinstallation wird eine Autorisation auf Kapitänsebene benötigt... Bitte legen Sie einen Datenträger ein!*

*hust*...Ähem... ich glaub ich hab... den Datenträger, äh... im Turbolift vergessen... *duckundweg*

*...Bitte legen Sie einen Datenträger ein!
...Bitte legen Sie einen Datenträger ein!
...Bitte legen Sie einen Datenträger ein!
...Bitte legen Sie einen Datenträger ein!
.
.
.
.
.
*


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

-Käptn nobbi?

-Ähh, ja?

-Besuch! duckundwegrenn
-Ja, bitte?
-Wir sind vom interstellaren Inkassobüre Klitschko. Sie haben den Fernmoddingbetrag für ihr Betriebssystem in Höhe von 3456,789 Credits noch nicht bezahlt. Zur Erinnerung werden wir Ihnen nur schnell die Beine Brechen....
-Argh!!!!!

MHM: Käptn Nobbi scheint im Turbolift ausgerutscht zu sein. Die Genesung wird von Schwester Dieter überwacht. Die Sternenflotte scheint unter die Vogelliebhaber gegenagen zu sein. An der Noblorros klebt ein Kuckuck....


GRRRRRRR....Da bin ich gerade bei geizhals drin und einer hat meinen Proz im Angebot. Der Nobbi will kaufen und...PREIS AUF ANFRAGE!!!!!!!

ICH WILL KAUFEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Wer hat schon wieder auf dem fernmoddingknopf geschlafen? 

Versandbestätigung eines bekannten Hardwareversenders: Ihr Ware wurde heute versand. Über die Sendungsnummer 123456789 können sie das Paket verfolgen.

Gut, nobbi gibt ein:
123456789......

Antwort DHL Tracking: Diese Nummer ist im SYSTEM nicht vorhanden.....

*WO IST MEINE HD 7870XT????????????*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

... wer weckt mich denn schon wieder?
Dieser Knopf war sooo bequem als Ersatz-Kopfkissen!


----------



## coroc (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Es kommt, wie es kommen musste 

Bei mir 

Nene, bei mir is nur eine ohne XT.


----------



## Milkyway (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Ich hab ein ähnliches "problem".. Amazon hat bei mir den Tag zum versenden verschlafen oder so 
Gestern bestellt, heute nicht versendet worden..

Ich will meinen neuen Monitor


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Puh, ich habe endlich eine Versandbestätigung.....Aber irgendwer hat meine Bestellabläufe ferngemoddet...

1. NBSS: Rams...da!, Graka: wieder aufgetaucht, sollte morgen kommen CPU: Ups...da war doch was....muss bestellen....sonst muss ich sie mit einem 960T befeuern
2. GofoGold: LÄUFT! Schreibe gerade dran! NT: RMA Hmmmm....Caseking....10 Jahre....goldene Sleeves.....goldener USB-Stick....
2. ***?***: Graka: bestellt!, Case....wieder zusammengebaut....180er Lüfter reingequetscht....CPU....im Versand....Board...da..Lüfter...gereinigt...getauscht...Kühler...gereinigt..NT...gereinigt...Ram...RMA????Was hast du an Ram? Nix ram, RMA


----------



## inzpekta (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Lt.Cmd. inzpekta an MHM!
Medizinischer Notfall im Bereitschaftsraum des Käptns!
Er stammelt und gibt komische Laute von sich, könnte an der erfolglosen Sendungsverfolgung liegen.
Ich schlage vor sie behandeln das mit mind. 42%igem...


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

Hicks, sasel...
***DINGDONG***
Hmm, es klingelt am Privatschott? Gmpf...Wo ist der Raumbademantel.....

Morgen, Käptn ,USS DHL, ein Paket

Hurra! Mal sehen...Blöder Bademantel...Argh!!!

MHM: Medizinischer Notfall! Käptn ausserhalb des Schiffes, nackig, nur mit einem Paket bekleidet......


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Raumschiff Noblorros Staffel 2 Post 5001*

NobLorRos präsentiert: 
Exclusiv das neue Tagebuch als Pilotfilm im Support Shop!​ 
NCIS
*NobLorRos Chaotisch Inkompetent Schwachsinnig*​ 
*Die Hauptrollen:*​ 
Nobbi77 ist: Lala Tütü Schwips
Schienenbruch ist: Trulli Diffuso
Rosstaeuscher ist: Ross Taeuscher (Ex-Agent und Mentor von Schwips)
derlordselbst: Das Phantom
Milkyway ist: Wim Mc Geek
inzpekta ist: Ally Schrotto, Modrensic
watercooled: Mr. Ramda, Assistent des Doktors
Dr.Schlaf ist: Dr.Schlaf
Hansvonwurst ist: Der Direktor
Shizophrenic ist: Ziehma Damit, ehemals Moddat, israelische Casemodder
Moe ist: Agent Vorschnell, FBI (Fail Bureau of Inkontinenz)
killer89 ist: Agent Homemodsecurity
Nils (MDPC-X) ist: Agent Nils, NSA (Nils! Sleeve alle!)
uva....​ 
Ein normaler Morgen im Büro des NCIS..Wim McGeek wurde von Trulli Diffuso am Schreibtisch fest getackert....​ 
Schwips: Toter Midgard in Moddingwerkstatt! Nehmt euer Zeug!​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diffuso: Oh Gott, der wurde ja übel zugerichtet!

Ziehma Damit: Sieht nach einem terroristischen Hintergrund aus, fast so schlimm wie die üblichen NobLorRos-Mods!

McGeek: Boss? Fotos?

Schwips: Ja gern, zeig her!

McGeek:  Ähh, soll ich welche machen?

Schwips: Nee, mach Kaffee! Trulli, Fotos!

Diffuso: Sofort, Boss!

Dr.Schlaf: Sorry, Tütü, wir sind falsch abgebogen!

Schwips: Aber es ging nur geradeaus?

Ramda: Ähh, ja, eben, der Wagen sieht aus wie das Opfer....

Dr.Schlaf: Oh Gott....Das habe ich schon mal gesehen!

Schwips: Wo?

Dr.Schlaf: Nun, in deiner Werkstatt! Und von den Opfern von El Dremel, einem Auftragsmodder der ETA!

Schwips: ETA? Elektronik und Technik Abstinenzler??? Terroristen und Serienmörder! Ziehma! Unser Informant, der Käsekönig kann sicherlich was über die Hardware sagen! 

Der Direktor: Schwips! Ich hatte den Sacknervt am Telefon! Wir müssen das Opfer bis nächste Woche wieder zum laufen bringen! Es geht um die Nationale Unsicherheit!

McGeek: Boss, Das FBI ist da!

Schwips: Vorschnell, wie geht es Deiner Frau und meinen Kindern? Was habt ihr wieder damit zu tun?

Vorschnell: Schwips, El Dremel ist unser Fall! Wir haben einen Haufen Hardware sichergestellt und....

Der Dirketor:....die sie unserem Labor sicherlich gerne zur Verfügung stellen. Ihr Boss hat letzte Woche beim Strip Poker alles verloren und ich habe ihm ein Paket geliehen, damit er sich bedecken konnte. Er schuldet mir also noch einen Gefallen!
Schwips! Ally soll was draus machen!

Fortsetzung folgt!
​


----------



## inzpekta (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



> Ziehma Damit, ehemals Moddat, israelische Casemodder



Ich schrei mich wech... 

Aber bis nächste Woche...?
Sportlich, sportlich...


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2013)

xD Hahahahaha, holt die Bomben raus, ähh Dremels!  Und wir flexen alles was nicht Niet und Nagelfest ist!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Auch das Niet und Nagelfeste sollte kein Problem für uns sein!


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2013)

Solange nicht jemand den Fernmoddingknopf drückt ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

*Ally Schrotto:* Schwips! Ich habe eine Nachricht von der Air Force! Sie haben die Lüfter gefunden. Zwei haben sie einem ehemaligen KGB (KeineGrafikkarteBildweg) Agenten abgenommen. Sind polnische Xthermal! Und ein Japanischer von AKASA und n Scythe.

*Schwips:* Wann kann ich es sehen?

*Ally Schrotto:* Wenn es gereinigt und zusammengesetzt wurde!

*Schwips:* Du hast eine Stunde! Haben wir ein Netzteil?

*McGeek:* Die Polizei hat den Diamantenhändler Aaron Silberstein verhaftet! Er hatte eins dabei! Vollmodular! Ist schon bei Ally!

*Schwips:* Mainboard?

*Trulli Diffuso:* Wurde den DHL abgenommen, den Deutschen Halbleiter Loosern....

*Schwips:* CPU?

*Ziehma Damit:* Mein Kontakt bei der ETA besorgt uns einen, ist in der Post aus Spanien....

*Schwips:*Und der Ram?

*Dr.Schlaf:* Ich konnte den Arbeitsspeicher noch in ein Krankenhaus tun. Ins RMA (RuheMichAus-Klinik, RIP-Str. 1, Tombstone). Ersatz ist da, der andere ist nicht transportfähig!

*Schwips:* Wir brauchen die Kabel! McGeek, hier ist die Adresse!

*McGeek:* (Schwitz) Ähh, kann ich die Polizei da hin schicken und die Modriens?

*Schwips:* OK, aber schnell!

*McGeek:* Hier ist der NCIS! Schicken Sie mehrere Einheiten in die Blue Oyster Bar! Sie müssen die Kabel finden!

*Polizei-Inspektor Morytox:* Hmm, da habe ich genau die richtigen Leute...wird erledigt!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvmBtRz429A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

auch wenn ich leicht übersehbar bin. Ich bin immernoch da !


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Man beachte das "uva..."


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Coroc ist dabei...mehr wird noch nicht verraten...


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2013)

Haha, gerade Fernmoddingknopf resistente Tasta besorgt. Mal Schaun ob die auch mich überlebt ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Waschbar heisst nicht unzerstörbar...***drück***duckundwegrenn


----------



## axel25 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

***Klonk*** Hehehe, hab die Luke wiedergefunden.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

NCIS - Die Fortsetzung
Special Guest-Terrorrist: coroc as El Dremel!​ 
Ally Schrotto: Schwips, komm ins Labor!​ 
Schwips: Was hast du, Ally?​ 
Ally Schrotto: Nun, Hunger, Durst, alles mit schwarzem Plüsch ausgekleidet, keine Batterien mehr...​ 
Schwips: Zum Fall, Ally!​ 
Ally Schrotto: Oh, ja, natürlich! Also, ich konnte aus den Trümmern wieder ein klein wenig zusammensetzen...​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und die polnischen Dinger schauen richtig gut aus. Schade, dass man sie nicht mehr kaufen kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ist das ALLES????

Ally Schrotto: Nö, hier oben hat ein Mega-Dau wohl mal eine Wakü drin gehabt....Nun ist aber ein Akasa 180 MM Puster drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ähem, wer würde wohl so mit einem Dremel umgehen???? El Dremel!!!!! Fein gemacht, hier ist dein Zeug!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ally Schrotto: Ich sag dir bescheid, wenn es was neues gibt!

In der Zentrale:

Wim McGeek: Telefon, Boss, hört sich nach einem Werkzeuglieferanten an!

Schwips: Schwips?

El Dremel: Ay, Caramba! Ich werde alle Gehäuse westlich des Rio Grande zerstören! Und ein weiteres Opfer habe ich auch schon! Einen NobLorRos-Mod!

Schwips: Puh, da haben wir aber Glück! Alles, was andere mit diesen Mods machen, kann nur besser werden und...

El Dremel: Ähhhhhh, Ok, ich werde alle MurderMods zerstören und.....

Schwips: Gähn! Dann werden wir endlich von der TJ 7 Schwemme befreit....( Diffuso, verfolge das Signal!)

Diffuso: Mach ich! ***klonk***

Wim McGeek: Äh, ich glaube, ich mach das besser am PC....

Ziehma Damit: Ich rufe ihn in 5 Minuten an, dann kann er auf dem Rückweg Kaffee mitbringen!

Schwips: El Dremel, wo sind sie gerade? Hört sich interessant an, kann man da mit Kindern hingehen?

El Dremel: Es ist toll hier, Ballkindergarten, Bimmelbahn, Kuchen,.....Ähh, ich fall nicht auf solche plumpen Dinger rein! ***klick***

Schwips: Mist, fast...

Wim Mc Geek: Er ist auf dem Noblorros Spielplatz und...ups....

Schwips: Ziehma und Mc Geek, los fahrt hin und erledigt den Kerl!

***Agent Schwips?***

Schwips: Ähh, ja?

***Wir sind die Detectives Malkavian Child und Klutten! Wir haben hier Kabel und ein Netzteil! Und das goldenen Rumba-Tanzabzeichen, Tangotänzer des Jahres, 76 Telefonnummern und 36 Einträge in PO-esiealben....23 Zeugen wollten die Befragung, ähh, vertiefen...***

Schwips: Danke, alles ins Labor!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ally Schrotto: So, wir haben ein echtes Silberstein und Kabel...riechen ziemlich süßlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ally Schrotto: Das mit dem sleeven müssen wir noch üben, sieht j...***klonk***...foll auf! Die haft du gefleefed, oder?

Schwips: Hast du noch mehr, ausser einem Termin beim Zahnarzt?

Ally Schrotto: Board und Kühler..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ok, schaut fast gut aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Das Laufwerk gefällt mir besser, als das von Dr.Schlaf!

Ally Schrotto: Was hatte er denn vorgeschlagen?

Schwips: Eins aus nem T-34....

Dr.Schlaf: Ihr habt geläutet?

Schwips: Ähh, nicht direkt....mir ist nur deine Farbwahl ins Auge, ähh, gestochen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dr.Schlaf: Ach die Rams....Nun, es sind nur die Platzhalter, der Rest sieht bald besser aus!

Schwips: Ähh, und das da????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dr.Schlaf: (Schwitz) Ähh, ist doch fast schwarz, hat nur einen Blaustich...Blauschwarz....Nachtblau.....

Schwips: Und dann diese Popel-Grafikkarte! Als würde man auf meinem Ferrari 155er Reifen montieren!

Trulli Diffuso: Puh, hab ich ein Glück, dass ich 165er genommen habe...Hier, Dein Kaffee, Boss! Schwarz, ohne Milch, ohne Zucker, fast ohne Wasser , heiss, etwas abgestanden, Schuss Motorenöl, Lactosefreier Burbon und diese kleine Pille mit nem Smiley drauf als Süßstoffersatz...

Schwips:....Ok, wir machen es so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dr.Schlaf: Und für die Kabel weiss ich was! Ramda!

Mr. Ramda: Ja, Doktor?

Dr.Schlaf: Die NSA hat was für sie hier gelassen. Bis morgen ist das fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ziehma, Wim, wo ist El Dremel?

Ziehma Damit: Nun, ich musste dringend aufs Klo und Wim hat sich auf dem Kinderkarussell abhängen lassen....ihm wurde schlecht...

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hallo!...Hallo???

Oh, äh...Ich bins, der Azubi! Nun, nachdem ich meine erste Prüfung bestanden habe, dem Boss Kaffee bringen ohne ihn zu verschütten, darf ich hier endlich posten...

Ich bin seit fünf Jahren schon aktiver Sklave bei NobLorRos und bei NCIS habe ich die Rolle des 2. Schraubenziehers bekommen....
Demnächst kriege ich meine erste Sprechrolle: Ich darf einen ratternden Lüfter spielen....

Da ich bisher schon bei vier Projekten mit zerstören***klonk*** modden durfte, kommt demnächst mein erstes Eigenes. Nobbi wird mich dabei unterstützen....das kann ja was werden ***klonk***

Und ich habe meine Einberufung auf die Noblorros.....Chef, darf ich nicht doch lieber die Jauchegrube mit meiner Zahnbürste schrubben?  ***klonk***


----------



## Milkyway (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hier mal mein neuster.. Mod? Fals man das so nennen darf.. 

Da  mein G11 schon vor ner ganzen Weile (defekt - ) ausgemustert wurde, hab ich heute mal das Beste aus dem Ding extrahiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kleb ich jetzt auf die Unterseite meines Tisches, damit ich wieder beim Zocken schnell die Lautstärke ändern kann  
Das is das einzige was ich seid dem Umstieg auf ne mechanische Tastatur wirklich vermisst habe..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Und jetzt die Große Frage:
Und das funktioniert?


----------



## Milkyway (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ja!


----------



## watercooled (22. Februar 2013)

NLR-DIREWI schrieb:


> Hallo!...Hallo???
> 
> Oh, äh...Ich bins, der Azubi! Nun, nachdem ich meine erste Prüfung bestanden habe, dem Boss Kaffee bringen ohne ihn zu verschütten, darf ich hier endlich posten...
> 
> ...



Willkommen zurück an Bord 

Fähnrich WC, stets zu diensten


----------



## Milkyway (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich glaube mein alter Monitor wurde ferngemoddet..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bv-ohne-ar-folie-und-120hz-2.html#post5020025


----------



## computertod (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

so, wer von euch hat mein Motorrad ferngemoddet?  Kabelbaum funktioniert nur wenn er ausgebaut ist


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Da wunderst du dich? Bäume wollen halt draußen leben


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

NCIS
Die Fortsetzung!
"Der Direktor zickt"​ 
El Dremel ist entkommen und zerstört Murder Mods. Also kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Aber es wird schlimmer: Der Direktor zickt!​ 
Der Direktor: Schwips! Was soll das denn sein???? Der Sacknervt will ein Erfolgserlebnis! Er muss das gegenüber dem Präsidenten verantworten und Sie liefern einen Standard-Bastelmod ab????? Sieht ja aus wie von NobLorRos!​ 
Schwips: Mc Geek, zeig was wir haben!​ 
Wim Mc Geek: Nun, ähh....rosa Unterwäsche, einen abgelaufenen Gutschein zur Brusthaarentfernung und ein Lüftergitter!​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Direktor: Ein Lüftergitter! Und dann in Chrom. Bauen wir neuerdings Cylonen?

Mc Geek: Äh, es wird schwarz! Und das haben wir auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Ne Blende, wie einfallsreich! Und wird auch schwarz blablabla...

Wim Mc Geekheult schon fast) ...und die Backplate der Soundblaster...ist gesägt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Oh, der kleine hat gesägt....SÄGEN SIE NICHT AN MEINEN NERVEN!!!

Schwips: Na das gefällt Ihnen sicherlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Na bitte geht doch!

Wim McGeek: Sollen wir die Schutzfolie drauf lassen? ***klonk***

Ziehma Damit: So, umdrehen! Nicht Du, Wim, die Grafikkarte!

Wim McGeek: Oh, natürlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Los, einbauen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: So, sie sehen, wir haben was!

Der Direktor: Los, lackieren!

Trulli Diffuso: (schwitz) erledigt, liegt auf dem Ofen zum trocknen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Und Dat da?

Schwips: Was?

Der Direktor: Data!

Schwips. Data? Ahhh, Data!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Und morgen will ich ERGEBNISSE! ***KLONK***

Am Abend in Schwips Kellerwerkstatt. Das Team rätselt....

Ziehma Damit: Er baut einen Elysium!!!!!

Trulli Diffuso: Ich frage mich, wie er den jemals hier rauskriegen will....

Wim McGeek: Wie wollen wir El Dremel kriegen?

Schwips: Nun, wenn er mit den Murder Mods durch ist, kriegt er einen Köder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIREWI: (Als Lüfter) Surr, Ratter, Schepper.....

Ross Taeuscher: He, Frischling! Der Mod sieht ja schon sch....ick aus......Du weisst, dass der ins Büro vom Sacknervt kommen soll? Und Dein Kühlschrank ist leer....

Schwips: Da waren noch 20 Dosen Bier und meine Urinprobe drin...

Ross Taeuscher:

Schwips: Du hast Mc Geek getroffen!

Trulli Diffuso: Solltest immer so rumlaufen, hat so eine herbe Note....

Agent Vorschnell: Oh, Schwips, Du hast umdekoriert...passt zu Dir....Die NSA hat sich beschwert, die Sleeves sind noch nicht ordnungsgemäß...

Schwips: Ja, Ramda hat sich in Schrumpfschlauch gewickelt und Trulli Diffuso hat den Heizlüfter angemacht.

Vorschnell: Und wo ist er jetzt?

Trulli Diffuso: Steht im Büro vom Direktor...Als Palme....war grüner Schrumpfschlauch.... 

Vorschnell: Ihr kommt aber echt schleppend voran, da kann ich ***klonk***

Mc Geek: Zum Glück sind Die nur für Wassergekühlte Systeme zuständig!

Schwips: Ziehma, wo ist der Prozessor?

Ziehma Damit: Ähh, noch in der Post...in Spanien...die haben noch Siesta und..

Ross Taeuscher: Wir müssen dringend was unternehmen! Ich rufe NPD an!

Trulli Diffuso: Ähh, wie jetzt...

Schwips: Na, das NobLorRos Police Department....wir schicken ein paar Beamte in die Blue Oyster Bar.....

Mc Geek: Warum?

Ross Taeuscher: Das haben wir immer so gemacht. Heute Abend ist der Direktor da...Undercover

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Doppelpost...Wer hat die Tastatur gemoddet???​


----------



## coroc (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Und der Fernmoddingknopf wurde erfolgreich gedrückt 

 Nobbi  Ein Doppelpost


----------



## Milkyway (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Das dient doch als Bilderspeicher, oder nicht? 

Außerdem is das hier die Rumpelkammer...


----------



## killer89 (23. Februar 2013)

*rumpel**klonk* 
Rumpelkammer, ja, so sieht's hier auch aus! Hat unser Azubi wieder nicht aufgeräumt *klonk* hat wer die Luke gesucht!?


----------



## inzpekta (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Stell sie hinten in die Ecke zu den anderen Lukes die ihren Vater suchen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Februar 2013)

Lufterbleche... Dattschhh wieso sind wir da nicht draufgekommen. Selbst in meinen Israelischen Casemods sind mir nur ein paar sprengfallen untergekommen... Aber lüftergitter..... Wie dumm ich doch war xD


----------



## inzpekta (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Lüftergitter? Da ist wohl der Begriff selbst ferngemoddet worden...

Das Ding heißt *Kiemenblech*! Verbau ich täglich.


----------



## killer89 (23. Februar 2013)

Und erinnert mich an den Lüfter im Sch***haus bei meiner Tante 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Na, da haben wir es doch her!


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

ratter,schepper, surr

So, fertig! Soll ich die Luken noch rosa lackieren?


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Lüftergitter? Da ist wohl der Begriff selbst ferngemoddet worden...
> 
> Das Ding heißt *Kiemenblech*! Verbau ich täglich.


 Ab unter Wasser damit - da gehören die Kiemen schließlich hin!

Wird das jetzt ein Fischmod *KLONK*....


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hmm, der Sacknervt will GLÄNZENDEN Kunststoff.....Hurra, ich darf putzen!
War das so richtig, Boss? ***klonk***


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Schwips: So, Leute! Gas geben! Ich will das alles blitzt!

Wim McGeek: Wo ist Trulli?

Ziehma Damit: Er fährt durch die Radarkontrolle...Es soll ja alles blitzen...


----------



## coroc (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

!!!NOTFALL!!!

Der Ganove Win Ter Ein Bruch versucht unser Schiff zu übernehmen!!!

SOS!


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Macht die Photonentorpedos startklar! Ganoven kommen hier nicht aufs Schiff! 

Heute Nacht hatte ich eine lustige Idee für eine Folge. Leider ist mein Kurzzeitgedächnis sehr mau. Muss wohl mal das MHM bitten, mich zu checken


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

NCIS
Der Sacknervt macht Druck​ 
Nachdem der Direktor die Blue Oyster Bar Rumba Meisterschaften gewonnen hatte, wurde er von seinen neuen Fans nach Hause gefahren. Die Beamten vom N P D haben mittlerweile neue Uniformen...aus Latex....​ 
Schwips: Was haben wir?​ 
Trulli Diffuso: Hunger, Durst, Schlafmangel ***klonk***​ 
Ziehma Damit: Nun, wir haben schon ein Loch im Seitendeckel...***klonk*** ...einen Window-Ausschnitt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schwips: Nun, Beim Moddat scheint sowas zu langen, nicht beim NCIS.... Nochmal!

Ziehma Damit: Ok, Boss...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Man beachte DIREWI als Dremel!)

Wim McGeek: So, soweit bin ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Da fehlt noch was WICHTIGES... Und sonst?

Dr.Schlaf: Hier ist meine Knochensäge...was habt ihr damit vor???

Ziehma Damit: Plexi schneiden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wim McGeek: Und so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor (noch im Lederoutfit): Wundervoll, perfekt, genau, das was dem Case den romantischen Charme eines Vollmondspaziergangs mit Durchfall und der nächsten Toilette in 20 km Entfernung und totaler NCIS Videoüberwachung gleich kommen lässt...Der Sacknervt wird es lieben!

Ziehma Damit: (Schwitz) so, fertig..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ok, AZUBI, wieder säubern!

DIREWI: Ok...

Trulli Diffuso: Hihi, ich liebe es, wenn die Azubis diese pinkfarbenen Overalls tragen müssen...mit transparenter Rückseite!

Wim McGeek: Vorsicht, DIESER Azubi hat einen Abschluss vom NIT, dem NobLorRos Incompetence Tüdelü!

DIREWI: Ich habe einen Sensor entwickelt, der den tatsächlichen Intelligenzquotienten eines Menschen...oder Schimpansen... mit nur einem Blitz misst...***BLITZ*** Hm, Mr. Diffuso, mit diesem Ergebnis unterhalte ich mich lieber mit diesem Toastbrot....

Trulli Diffuso: Was noch der Lieblingsfilm vom SACKNERVT? Hmm. Verblendung! dann wird er das lieben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ramda, was machen die Sleeves?

Mr. Ramda: Hmpfgrmpf!

Schwips: Trulli, mach ihm den Schrumpfschlauch vom Gesicht!

Mr.Ramda: Nun, ich habe die ausgefransten Stellen geflickt und hier die anderen neu gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ok, schaut fast gut aus!Und jetz her mit dem grünen Schrupfschlauch! Der Direktor will seine Palme wiederhaben...

Dr.Schlaf: Warte, Schwipps, ich helfe Dir!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hurra, ich wurde befördert! Vom Lüfter zum Dremel und zum...AZUBI???? Ähhhhh....
Und Der Support-Shop hat 200.000 HITS!!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

 Das müssen wir fernmodden...ähh, feiern!


----------



## axel25 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ohne Mist, wenn man NCIS kennt, kommt einem das sehr bekannt vor. *klonk*

Feiern wir es entsprechend mit Bourbon?


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Im NCIS-Hauptquartier, 18.00 UHR:

Schwips: McGeek, was machst Du gerade?

Wim McGeek: Feierabend, Boss! Ich habe ein Date, ich gehe mit diesem Top-Model essen. Sie ist ein Fan, weil ich doch den Bestseller "Ich sterbe als männliche Jungfrau" geschrieben habe und...

Schwips: Schön, da du nichts weiter vor hast, baust du am Rechner weiter!

23.00Uhr:

McGeek: (Schwitz) So, noch ne Blende fertig...Diese blöde Lüftersteuerung sieht man nicht mehr und das Front-Audio Kabel ist auch versteckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



McGeek: Mist, das E-Sata Kabel ist noch nicht gesleeved! Der Boss wird mir den Hintern versohlen.....SCHÖÖÖÖÖN! So, Deckel drauf...

QUETSCH, Knirsch, Knister, QUITSCH!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



McGeek: So, den mache ich nie wieder auf!

Schwips: McGeek, die Blende am Gitter ist verrutscht! Nochmal aufmachen!!!! Und das Kabel sleeven!

McGeek: Neeeiiiin!!!!!!

Schwips: Morgen, Ziehma! Wo ist der Proz?

Ziehma Damit: Boss, es ist ein Uhr früh, ich bin doch gerade erst aus dem Büro gekommen.....Ich liege seit fünf Minuten und...

Schwips: Du hattes genug schlaf, forsche nach!

3 Minuten und 38 Übertretungen von Verkehrsregeln später im Büro:

Ziehma Damit: Boss, Der Prozessor wurde......ENTFÜHRT!!!!! Von El Dremel! Morgen kommt eine Lösegeldforderung! Sollten wir nicht auf seine Forderungen eingehen, wird er uns stündlich ein Beinchen schicken.......

Fortsetzung folgt....

@axel25:Schnaps und Bier ist alle, sind auf Methylalkohol umgestiegen....


----------



## inzpekta (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ...@axel25:Schnaps und Bier ist alle, sind auf Methylalkohol umgestiegen....



Besonders beim letzten Bild 
Ihr solltet Wim McGeek von dem Zeug fern halten. Der Focus lag eindeutig auf der Tasse...


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hicks, noch ne Tasse !


----------



## inzpekta (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Gesundheit Boss


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Und mal wieder ein Test der NobLorRos-Testabteilung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-zum-preis-von-einem-ein-vergleichstest.html

Bitte um regen Spam***klonk*** rege Teilnahme

Und für alle, die Fan-Boy Blödsinn lesen wollen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Crysis-3-PC-235317/Tests/Crysis-3-Test-CPU-Benchmark-1056578/

Muahahahaha....Da hat Intel zum ersten mal wieder einen übern Latz bekommen und alle FaBos weinen....

War ja abzusehen, wenn die nächsten Konsolenports mit 8-Kern Ünterstützung kommen, passierts öfter!

....hätten ja an Käptn Nobbi glauben können  

Tja, liebe-Intel-Freunde, wenn das Sponsoring der Softwareentwickler nichts mehr bringt, haben wir wieder die gleiche Situation, wie bei der Einführung des Athlon 64wie vor gefühlt 300 Jahren.....


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Februar 2013)

Wenn mal Schnaps und Bier abreißt, hilft nur noch Klosterfrau Melissengeist xD

Tante Edit!! Eindeutig betrug Cäptn. Da hat jemand den Fernmodding Knopf bei den Intel CPUs gedrückt^^


----------



## coroc (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  El Dremel schlägt zurück*

Muhaha, El Dremel hat sein ersten Überfall vollbracht und einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht um die Vollendung des Noblorros zu verhinder...Er hat die CPU geklaut!

Doch es besteht noch Hoffnung für euch armselige Noblorroschaoten! El Dremel war so nett, euch die Möglichkeit zu geben die CPU wiederzubekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Schwips: Oh, ein Erpresserbrief!

Der Direktor: Wir lassen uns nicht Erpressen und von Terroristen schon gar nicht! Wo kommen wir denn dahin? Wenn ETA, Alqaintel, Hammaspass und Konsorten die Hand aufhalten? Kein Stück Hardware wäre mehr sicher, Festplatten müssten Lesekopftücher tragen, nicht auszudenken!  Und der Sachnervt hat eine eindeutige Position dazu bezogen: Er will den Rechner und wir zahlen.....


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Nicht zu vergessen die RAF, Die Rettet AMD Fraktion, die Schön Fail-Partei in Irland, die BOS, Bluescreen ohne System...


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Schwips: Ich habe ein Überwachungsvideo aus England erhalten. Es zeigt El Dremel bei der Vorbereitung eines Anschlages!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjnNfo5Spa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Februar 2013)

Hahaha xD wie Goil xD

Hat er wohl den Fernmoddingknopf gedrückt ^^


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

"Polo - klein, aber Oho!"

Uralt, immernoch gut!


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Schwips: Mist, El Dremel ist wieder entkommen und Trulli ist schwarz mit der Talibahn gefahren....und er wurde erwischt.

Ziehma Damit: O Gott, wo ist er gerade?

Wim Mc Geek: Ich habe mich in die Verkehrsüberwachungssysteme der Stadt gehackt.......Oh, da ist er....er konnte entkommen!

Schwips: Los, sofort auf den großen Monitor!

Wim McGeek: Ähh, ich weiss nicht....ok, kommt!....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpClbMGO9rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Ziehma Damit: Ok, ab sofort keine Witze über Trullis tänzerische Fähigkeiten mehr....


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Bis die Details von El Dremel zum Lösegeld kommen, konnte das NCIS-Team andere kleine Fälle erledigen...

Fall1: Das langsame RevoDrive3....

Wim McGeek: Boss, ein NobLorRos-Notfall! An einem Schiffscomputer ist das RevoDrive 3 nur auf halber Kraft!

Schwips: Dann mach es schneller, McGeek!

Wim McGeek: Ncis, spreche ich mit nobbi77?

nobbi77: Ähh, ja?

Wim McGeek:Haben Sie ihr RevoDrive 3 schon mit Speedfix auf die höhere Geschwindigkeit eingestellt?

nobbi77: Mit Speedwas????

Wim McGeek: Ähh, ok....Nehmen sie doch die Linux Toolbox, Bootfähig auf CD und....

nobbi77: Ähh, Sie mich auch....Was fürn Werkzeugkasten? Habe Hammer, Dremel, Rohrzange....

Wim McGeek: Ok, Du machen Download Toolbox von Hhoohmepaage bei Onkel OCZ, dann du brennen CD...

nobbi77: Ok, Ofen ist an, CD brennt....

Wim McGeek: Nach Download, du nehmen leeres CD und tun in BRENNER an Puter! Dann du brennen ISO!!!

nobbi77: Wieso Ieso?

Wim McGeek: grmpf....du nix fragen, du brennen!

Nur 3 Stunden später:

nobbi77: Habe fertig, Kollega!

Wim McGeek: Du nun hochfahren Rechner mit CD...

3 Stunden später: 

nobbi77: So, ich stehe auf dem Wendelstein, bin mit Computer und CD hochgefahren.....

Wim McGeek: NEIN!!!! Trulli, mach Du weiter, der Typ hat so viel Ahnung von Technik wie Du!

Trulli Diffuso: Hallo, Ich übernehme dann mal. Also, sie nehmen die lustig reflektierende Scheibe und legen sie in diese tolle kleine Schublade, die mit der Taste an dem Dings vorne aufgeht und dann blinkt diese LED einmal lustig auf. Dann schmeissen Sie die Kiste an und dann sollte son komisches Programm starten. In einer Sprache die wir beide nicht verstehen müssen Sie dieses Dings zu machen und dann das Teil wo Speed steht anklicken. Drücken Sie Z und fragen sie nicht warum, dann nochmal. Irgendwann ändert sich vom Text die Farbe, dann irgendwo auf dem Teil was so Klickgeräusche macht draufdrücken. Wenn beim neuen Losbrummen von der Kiste auf dem Ding wo die Bilder entstehen dann irgendwann etwas wie 6GB steht, haben sie alles richtig gemacht.

nobbi77: Ok, erledigt! Danke, klappt alles. Und sie sollten keine ausländischen Praktikanten mehr den Support machen lassen. Die kennen die Fachbegriffe nicht....


----------



## coroc (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Die Lösegeldforderung!

El Dremel hat sich die unerfüllbaren Bedingungen in harter Arbeit ausgedacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (27. Februar 2013)

Wer schläft da grad wieder auf dem Fernmodding-Knopf und moddet meinen Termin fern? Hier geht nur die Hälfte...


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

*Schnarch* *Röchel* *Blinzel*

Huch?! Was?!!? Nicht schon wieder auf Arbeit eingepennt... 

*Pfeifend davon geh*


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Käptn!
Ja, Mr.Coroc?
Die Raumflotte hat ein neues Werbe- und Rekrutierungsvideo in den Subraum gestellt.....Mit Käptn Kork!
Sauerei! Los auf den Schirm!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEpcjgYHE4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Schweinkram! Käptn an MHM! Die Sims 3000 Updates einleiten, die ich vorbereitet habe!

Die mit mir als Sylvester Stallone?

Ja und Mr. Coroc als Christian Bale und Mr. Rosstaeuscher als Robert Downey Jr.!

Das wird die Raumflotte umhauen! Muahahahaha.....Wann kommt eigentlich die nächste Folge NCIS?

Morgen Käptn! Da wird El Dremel ***KLONK***


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

*NCIS*
*Die jagd nach El Dremel*​ 
Nachdem die Lösegeldforderung eingegenagen ist, herrscht Chaos. Wo sollen die Ermittler Dremel-Zubehör herbekommen?​ 
Der Direktor: Wir brauchen eine Kiste Dremelzubehör. Vorschläge?​ 
Wim McGeek: Baumarkt? ***KLONK***​ 
Der Direktor: Bessere Vorschläge?​ 
Ross Taeuscher: Aus Schwips Werkstatt!​ 
Schwips: Nur über meine Leiche! Verräter! Ich ***klonk*** Ok, If Gebe ef euf....​ 
Der Direktor: Ist der Ort zur Übergabe schon bekannt gegeben worden?​ 
Ziehma Damit: Ja, die Blue oyster Bar. Zwei unbewaffnete Beamte sollen das Werkzeug dort einem Kontaktman geben. Sie sollen zur Hintertür reinkommen, mit dem Paket auf die Tanzfläche gehen und dem Kontaktman im Hasenkostüm übergeben.
Keine Sender! Keine Kameras!​ 
Trulli Diffuso: Wer soll gehen?​ 
Der Direktor: Wir brauchen da zwei glaubwürdige Beamte.....Diffuso und Mc Geek! In Speziellen Uniformen. Umziehen und los gehts. Ach ja, sie müssen zu Fuss gehen, keine Autos.​ 
Trulli Diffuso: Ist aber quer durch die Stadt, da brauchen wir ne ganze Zeit.​ 
Wim Mc Geek: Ähhh, mit den Uniformen....da werden wir sicherlich schneller gehen....​ 
Trulli Diffuso:Wieso, zeig mal her.... Oh Gott!​ 
Der Direktor: Haben Sie die Kiste?​ 
Ally Schrotto: Na klar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Gut. Sind die zwei schon umgezogen?

Trulli Diffuso: Könnte ich nicht doch lieber zum Landminenräumen ohne Ausrüstung?

Schwips: Keine Diskussion, Abmarsch!

Trulli Diffuso: Es ist irgendwie kalt am verlängerten Rücken.....

Wim Mc Geek: Und dabei hast du mehr Haare....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: EB Forum • View topic - Acedia 12 Geddes)

Die Lösegeldübergabe gelingt. Nun heisst es abwarten......


Nach zwei stummen Tagen:


Ally Schrotto: Schwips, ein Paket aus Spanien!


Schwips: Zeig her!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Direktor: Halt, nicht anfassen! Ich habe zur weiteren Untersuchung Spezialisten vom CSI Buxtehude da! Den Chaos System Integratoren. Hallo, Horrorszenario Kähn!

Horrorszenario Kähn: Hallo, Direktor! Wir haben die Untersuchung des Paketes abgeschlossen und können eindeutig den Aufenthaltsort von El Dremel auf 20qm eingrenzen.

Ally Schrotto: Wie haben sie das geschafft?????

Horrorszenario Kähn: Er hat seine Adresse draufgeschrieben......

Schwips: Ok, Ziehma, Trulli, ab nach Barcelona, McGeek und Ally, wir bauen den Rechner zusammen!

Wim McGeek: So, die CPU passt und ist ein FX 8120.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ally Schrotto: Nun den Kühler drauf...Nein, McGeek, der stammt aus einem Opel Diplomat, den da!

Wim McGeek: Ups, ok....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwips: Ok, Deckel drauf und Den Sacknervt anrufen!

Der Sacknervt: Wundervoll, ich bin entzückt! Da wird sich mein 5jähriger Enkel sicher freuen! Damit kann er "Die Sims 3: Jetzt wird Selbstmord betrieben!" endlich ruckelfrei spielen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....und Lego Resident Evil, Kindergarten Strike und Barbie: Abenteuer im Rosa Minenfeld!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Flug nach Barcelona:

Trulli Diffuso: Super Ziehma, das ist schon deine 11. Kotztüte! Schaffst du das Dutzend noch bis zur Landung? Die letzte hättest du der netten Stewardess auch geschlossen geben können, sieht wieder mal nicht erfreut aus! Oh, das Traumschiff ist vorbei, jetzt kommt Rosamunde Pilcher, Schmalz auf Raten! Da trifft Lord Poppwiewild das nette Mädchen und...

Ziehma Damit


8 Stunden, 23 Tüten und eine Inga Lindström Reihe später:

Trulli Diffuso: Auf dem Rückflug kommt die Schwarzwaldklinik in 3D

Ziehma Damit: Endlich gelandet. Hast Du die Adresse?

Trulli Diffuso: jep! Taxi!

Taxifahrer: Pesos Siesta Puta Pendeho!

Ziehma Damit: Er hat Dich gemeint!

Eine gemütliche Fahrt, vergleichbar mit einer Tour mit Michael Schuhmacher auf der Flucht vorm Finanzamt, die schon nach 5 Minuten wieder vorbei ist....

Ziehma und Trulli: Da fährt Schwips ja wie ein Rentner!
Trulli Diffuso: So, leise, ich breche die Tür auf...

***KLONK***Schepper***Kawumm***

4 Stunden Später im Krankenhaus El Rey muerte:

Ziehma Damit: Toll, und die netten Drähte hast du nicht bemerkt?

Trulli Diffuso: Doch, aber schau, hier auf dem luxuriösen Dreibettzimmer mit fließend Wasser die Wände herunter liegen wir mit El Dremel zusammen...Und er kann nicht fliehen, er hat wie wir ein Gipsbein

El Dremel: Verflucht, NCIS!

Er humpelt aus dem Zimmer und entwendet einen Elektrorollstuhl! Ziehma humpelt hinterher und hält einen Alten Herrn an: NCIS, folgen Sie dem Rollstuhl! Trulli tut es ihr gleich und nimmt auf dem Schoß einer älteren Dame Platz....Eine wilde Verfolgungsjagd beginnt!

25 überfahrenen Ärzte und Pfleger später:

Trulli: Ah, ein geplatzter Reifen!

Trulli Diffuso kommt durch das hohe Tempo ins schleudern und landet in der berühmten Maria-Heilquelle, die für ihre Wunder bekannt ist...

Trulli Diffuso: Neue Reifen, neue Reifen! 

Die ältere Dame: Neue Stützstrümpfe, neue Brille.....

Ziehma bleibt dran und hat Erfolg, denn als El Dremel abbiegt.....

"Majestät, es ist uns eine Ehre, dass sie den neuen Flügel des Krankenhauses einweihen! Er wird gerade nach oben gebracht! Ups, das Seil reisst!!!!!"

24 Stunden Später in der NCIS-Zentrale:

Der Direktor: Gute Arbeit! El Dremel durch Klavier erschlagen und den spanischen König gerettet...und eine Lienienmaschiene komplett vollgekotzt...Dr.Schlaf, Obduktion an El Dremel!

Dr. Schlaf: Ups, er lebt noch!

Schwipps: Mach dir keine Sorgen...Oder glaubst du, jemand würde eine Obduktion überleben?????


Ende des Pilotfilms​


----------



## inzpekta (2. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Chef...ich hab jetzt die Bilder von Ziehmas Onboard Kamera:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtIT9_LSBbI


----------



## nobbi77 (2. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hehehehe...
Ich wurde für das Verfolgungsrennen inspiriert vom Film Silent Movie von Mel Brooks

Übrigens, der Mainboard-Vergleichstest ist auch soweit fertig. Ich bin offen für Anträge, Fragen und Kritik

Ups, ich schulde euch noch Fall 2....

Fall 2: Die lauten Lüfter

Schwips: Terroristischer Anschlag! Al Qua-Intel hat im berühmten NBSS die Lüfter zu laut gemacht! Nehmt euer Zeug!

Trulli Diffuso: Oh Gott, der Arme Schreibtisch wird durchgesägt!

Im NOBLORROS-Modding Center für modernes Kunstmodding und entartete Systeme:

Schwips: Da steht er! Was fehlt ihm, McGeek?

Wim McGeek: Nun, ähhhh, es ist ein patentiertes derlordselbst-Kabelmanagement...Es scheint, als wären die Lüfter ...irgendwo angeschlossen worden....

Ziehma Damit: Wir haben...an den Festplatten 2 80er Lüfter, an der Rückseite zwei 120er in der Front einen 120er und zwei 140er auf dem Genesis....

Wim McGeek: Ok, Speedfan sagt.....Die lüfter drehen mit 4568 Umdrehungen??????

Schwips: Ok, macht sie leiser!

Trulli Diffuso: Ok, sollten die Hecklüfter sein, die auf dem CPU-Kühler hängen ja an der Mainboard Lüftersteuerung!

Schwips: Ok, drosseln, zumachen.

Dr. Schlaf: Gehen auch Spatzen? ***klonk***

Wim McGeek: Ok, Hecklüfter gedrosselt, Deckel zu.....

Der Direketor: Immer noch zu laut!

Wim McGeek: Ok, die Festplattenlüfter....Ok, Deckel zu.....

Schwips: Immer noch zu laut.

Wim McGeek: Ok, dann bleiben nur noch die Lüfter auf dem Kühler....

Eine Stunde und unzählige Kabel später...

Wim McGeek: Es geht nicht...

Schwips: Ups, was sind denn das für kleine Dinger hier?

Wim McGeek: 5 Volt-Adapter, damit kann man die Drehzahl verringern! Ganau die suche ich!

Schwips: Die hatte ich in meiner Tasche.....

Der Dirketor: Super! Es hat nur 4 Stunden gedauert, den Fehler zu finden...


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (4. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Im NOBLORROS-Modding Center für modernes Kunstmodding und entartete Systeme


 
Zu diesen Systemen wird sich dann mein allererster Mod gesellen! Basis wird ein Phantom mit NobLorRos zertifiziertem Mainboard, Prolimatek Kühler und ich muss sleeven.....sonst haut mich nobbi....


----------



## Kaspar (5. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hiho,

ihr verrückten nach langer abstinenz möchte ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort melden.
Aufgrund dessen das ich grade voll im umzug bin und noch nicht mal nen tisch für nen pc habe
wird es wohl nen moment dauern bis ich hier wieder aktiv werde aber ich hoffe das ich es schaffe.

LG Kaspar


----------



## Malkav85 (5. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



Kaspar schrieb:


> [...]Aufgrund dessen das ich grade *voll im umzug bin*[...]


 
Meine Fresse. Ich hab nur kurz drüber geschaut und "...im offenen Vollzug bin..." gelesen


----------



## nobbi77 (5. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

 Was ja als Noblorosser nicht auszuschließen ist.....
Heute gab es weniger Modding, musste etwas Dremel-Reparaturen durchführen. Flexible Welle war fest, Dremel Pfiff und meine Schnellwechselaufnahme hat geklemmt.....Und einer meiner Assistenten benötigte eine Stichsäge und hatte meinen geliebten, komplett ausgerichteten Stichsägetisch dafür zerlegt....unten drunter lagen zwei weitere Stichsägen, sogar eine Profi-Metabo......
Ich hoffe, dass DIREWI und ich morgen etwas am Elysium schrauben können. Der NCIS-Midgard funktioniert auch tatsächlich........
 Und Danke, Mr Klutten, dass Du meinen NBSS magst


----------



## Malkav85 (6. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Tja, meine Gesundheit wurde ferngemoddet (wem hab ich die Erkältung zu verdanken!?!) und mein DLAN wurde ebenfalls befallen...es reagiert nur noch seeehr langsam.


----------



## killer89 (6. März 2013)

Meine Gesundheit auch... ich hüte schön brav das Bett und das is soooo langweilig...

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (6. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich hab ja wenigstens noch nen Netbook was mich unterhält


----------



## killer89 (6. März 2013)

Ich hab auch n Notebook + Handy, aber kein TV...

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (6. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Dann wünsche ich euch allen doch erst mal gute Besserung!
Ich schaue jetzt erst einmal anderen beim Arbeiten zu.....


----------



## killer89 (6. März 2013)

Danke Käptn!


----------



## nobbi77 (8. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Nachdem meine Woche irgendwie ferngemoddet wurde, werden DIREWI und hoffentlich Dr.Schlaf und ich dieses Wochenende, ab heute, endlich basteln....
Dr.Schlaf möchte modden lernen....wir haben da schon ein vermurkstes.....ähhh, vorgemoddetets Case für ihn vorbereitet.


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (8. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Jau, das wäre was. Und ich hoffe, dass wir mein Projekt starten können. Da hoffe ich auch auf das gesamte kompakte NobLorRos-Wissen, Anregungen und Kritik.
Case, NT, Board, HDD, DVD, Maus und Tastatur sind schon da.


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2013)

Immer, aber bitte mit Link, falls das hier nicht direkt statt findet 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (8. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Au mann...heute im NobLorRos-Kochstudio:

nobbi: saukalt hier!
DIREWI: Wir haben noch nen Ofen, müssen wir "nur" anschließen...

Ab zum Baustoffhandel, Ofenrohr und Rohrverkleinerung kaufen...

Im Kochstudio: Die alte Verkleinerung muss raus!
Nach nur 2 Stunden mit Hammer und Meißel war das alte verostete Ding raus und der Ofen machte ein warmes Kochstudio!

Zubereitung vom Elysium:

nobbi: Wo sind dennn die Kabel und Verlängerungen?????
DIREWI: Tja, sollten unten in der anderen Werkstatt sein.....

Nach nur einer Stunde suchen waren die Sch.... Kabel endlich da.
Alles verkabelt, weiter gings.
Blende für den Filter bauen...Ausmessen, schneiden, bohren...alles passt....auf Anhieb (????) Nicht bei NobLorRos!

nobbi77: Ähhh, wir haben irgendwie noch keine Festplatte und SSD drin...

Blende raus, Festplatte und SSD rein....
Schick, verkabeln....

nobbi77: Ähhh, mit den Laufwerken passt die Blende nicht mehr.....

Blende raus, dremeln.....passt!

DIREWI: Ähhh, wir haben keine Schraubanschlüsse, die auf den Durchfluss-Sensor passen.....

Ran an den Darkside, Durchfluss-Sensor raus, Blende raus, Löcher für Durchfluss-Sensor bohren, anschrauben, einbauen, passt.....

nobbi77: Ähh, wir haben die Anschlüße am Filter vergessen......

Schnell Gynokologen-Training und dann auf kleinstem Raum mit Wurstfingern die Anschlüsse dran...

Prüfung: Alle Anschlüsse? ***check***
Alle Kabel?***check***
Blende passt?***check***

Ok, Verschlauchung....

nobbi77: fertig, puh!
DIREWI:Alle Schraubanschlüsse fest, keine Knicke, passt!
nobbi77: Ähhh, wir haben nicht befüllt!

Ok, Pumpe raus, Auf AGB ein T-Stück, Füllschlauch dran, ...PASST! Wo ist der dämliche Trichter????

Coolermaster-Flasche mit Füllstück gefunden, Coolermaster Kühlflüssigkeit umfüllen, benötigte Kühlflüssigkeit einfüllen, alles befüllen, Testlauf....Es läuft....am Radiator, am Filter, am Chipsatzkühler....Kann es an Schienenbruchs Hardware liegen????

Alles nachziehen, nächster Test....Alles Dicht....Warum drehen sich die SCH...Lüfter nicht? Wo ist das Kabel ab??? natürlich am Aquaero....

Gynokologentraining....Kabel drauf...Test: Am Filter undicht.....

Kann es sein, dass wir keine Anschlüsse mehr haben?????

nobbi77: Tja, sicher sind noch welche da.....in den 3000 Tütchen von Schienenbruch.....

....und da suchen wir erst mogen......

Failbericht 1 Ende


----------



## killer89 (9. März 2013)

zu viele Köche verderben den Brei  oder seid ihr auch krank, so dass ihr euch nicht richtig konzentrieren könnt?

MfG


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. März 2013)

Ich glaube meine Wohnungssuche wurde ferngemoddet. Da fährt man gute 450km ins Auenland und dann bekommt man kurz vorm besichtigungstermin eine Absage das man sich die Wohnung nicht anschauen kann.

Zum glück oder zu meinem Pech konnte ich noch eine Wohnung in Mordoor besichtigen... Zumindest wirkte es da so als würde jeder 2te mit einem süchtig machenden Ring durch die Gegend rennen.

Leider hatte ich keinen dabei der mich unsichtbar macht. xD

Doch wenn das Glück mir Hold ist erfahre ich am Montag ob ich die dritte besichtigte Wohnung im Zentrum des Jungen kreativen Schaffens (gegenüber eines Gymnasiums xD) bekomme.


----------



## nobbi77 (9. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*


Zwei Wochen später: Mr. Shizophrenic ist ins neue Quartier gezogen.....

Nette Nachbarn hier. Die Großfamilie nebenan hat angeboten, mein Auto zu putzen. Sie haben scheinbar daheim Spezialmaschienen, da sie schon alle beweglichen Teile und Räder zum reinigen abmontiert haben. Sehr nett.
Der Nachbar rechts hat viele Freunde und scheint aktiv in der jugendarbeit tätig zu sein. Er gibt den Kindern viele kleine Tütchen, die sie in ihren Schulen verkaufen können und so ihr Taschengeld aufbessern.

Die Nette Nachbarin gegenüber hat viele Freunde. Besonders Männer scheinen sie zu mögen. Gestern war sogar eine komplette Fussballmannschaft bei ihr. Nur ihre ständig rote Beleuchtung scheint immer in mein Schlafzimmer. Ihre Freundin ist auch sehr hilfsbereit. Sie scheint als Parkhelferin zu arbeiten, da jedes Auto bei ihr anhält und sie etwas fragt. Ich sollte mal mit ihrem Chef sprechen, da ihre Arbeitskleidung für die Witterung nicht sehr geeignet ist. Ihr Chef ist echt nett, scheint gut zu verdienen. Hat überall goldenen Ringe und Ketten und fährt einen Porsche. Nur seinen Pelzmantel und den Hut finde ich irgendwie lächerlich....

Die Polizei in der Gegend ist irgendwie übervorsichtig....Sie kommen immer mit drei Autos und die Fenster sind voll vergittert...Den Panzerwagen und den Wasserwerfer fand ich etwas übertrieben...Der nette Kommissar hat sich auch entschuldigt, als ihm die Dose Pfefferspray in meinem Gesicht losgegangen ist....Er hat mir erzählt, dass der Nachbar da hinten mit 26 Messerstichen im Rücken aufgefunden wurde....gräßlicher Selbstmord.....


----------



## Malkav85 (9. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> ...Er hat mir erzählt, dass der Nachbar da hinten mit 26 Messerstichen im Rücken aufgefunden wurde....gräßlicher Selbstmord.....


 
Ja, das passiert, wenn man den Messerblock absichtlich falsch hinstellt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Nette Nachbarschaft, muss ich ehrlich sagen!
Und der lokale Schützenverein scheint sicherlich auch ganz nett zu sein, hört man. Sie hängen immer zusammen rum und haben sich sogar ihr Logo eintätowieren lassen. Ab und zu machen sie auch mal Straßenfeste, wo sie alle mit ihren Autos kommen und leerstehende Häuser beschießen. Deren Besitzer haben sich noch nie beschwert!


----------



## nobbi77 (9. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ein super Haus! Es gibt fließendes Wasser....die Wände herunter....Kleintierhaltung ist erlaubt, die Kleintiere muss man sich noch nicht mal selber mitbringen......Und alle 46 Mietparteien haben eine Toilette und eine Dusche....Nur die alten brennenden Ölfässer im Hof stinken etwas......


----------



## inzpekta (15. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Cäptn...Cäptn... Sie müssen sich beeilen!
Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht! Die sind fast fertig...
http://technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/PC-in-a-Box.jpg

Hier der HTPC ist schon fast fertig:
http://toynemesisarmy.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/sspx0186.jpg

Die machen sogar Laptops:
http://www.obviouswinner.com/storag....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1305575709635

und IPhones:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bald gehen sie in Serie:
http://cdn.head-fi.org/5/56/56c35fc9_cardboard-computer-mod-1.jpeg

Also! Wir erwarten ihre Befehle Sir...


----------



## Milkyway (16. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Das letzte Teil gefällt mir sogar


----------



## nobbi77 (21. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Wer hat meine Freizeit ferngemoddet????
Mit mittlerweile 3 kranken Mitarbeitern hat sich meine Freizeit nun fast bei NULL eingependelt...

Somit habe ich die Frühschicht, Mittagschicht und Nachtschicht gewonnen.....
Eigentlich wollte ich etwas modden, aber unser Firmenumzug ist auch schon angelaufen und da bin ich auch noch voll dabei, weil Leitung....

Ich bin für die Einführung des 37,5 Stunden-Tages! Dann hätte ich momentan glatt zwei Stunden frei!

So, ich muss weiter arbeiten...Und Katzenbabys kommen auch gerade.....

Klonen.....das wärs...


----------



## coroc (21. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich, Sir!! Ich wollte meine neue Erfindung zur BEschäftigung Unterbeschäftigter testen. Nun ja...Chef...Da kamen sie halt bestens in frage - Oh, und nochwas: Ich hab vergessen den Ausschalter anzubauen. Und Umbauten im laufenden BEtrieb sind unmöglich.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. März 2013)

Cäptn Nobby, melde das der UmzugsWarp Transporter gefüllt  und berreit zum beamen ist.  Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Netten Nachbarn beim Umzug helfen xD


----------



## Malkav85 (26. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Natürlich werden die helfen. Falls danach aber der Flatscreen, die HiFi-Anlage und der Comnputer fehlen, haben die es bestimmt nur woanders abgestellt


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. März 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Wer hat meine Freizeit ferngemoddet????


Ich war's 





nobbi77 schrieb:


> Mit mittlerweile 3 kranken Mitarbeitern hat sich meine Freizeit nun fast bei NULL eingependelt...


Warum soll's Dir besser gehen, als mir?





nobbi77 schrieb:


> Somit habe ich die Frühschicht, Mittagschicht und Nachtschicht gewonnen.....


Herzlichen Glückwunsch - ich mach' auch nur noch kurzen Wechsel....




nobbi77 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich etwas modden, aber unser Firmenumzug ist auch schon angelaufen und da bin ich auch noch voll dabei, weil Leitung....


Deligieren heisst das Zauberwort!




nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Einführung des 37,5 Stunden-Tages! Dann hätte ich momentan glatt zwei Stunden frei!


Wozu?
Stell' Dir mal vor, Du hättest noch ein Kind?
Ab davon: Der Tag hat 24 Stunden, dazu kommt die Nacht....




nobbi77 schrieb:


> So, ich muss weiter arbeiten...Und Katzenbabys kommen auch gerade.....


Wer kriegt denn die Babys? Doch wohl die Katzen - und die kommen alleine klar, wie seit Jahrtausenden!




nobbi77 schrieb:


> Klonen.....das wärs...


 Nix iss! Ein Nobbi langt!


----------



## killer89 (28. März 2013)

Wer delegiert verliert 

MfG


----------



## Milkyway (1. April 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Oh man, ich hab zuviel Geld ausgegeben. 
Aber die 7970 hat mich durch meinen Monitor so angelächelt...

Jemand Interesse an ner HD5850?


----------



## coroc (1. April 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Geschenkt, gerne


----------



## Malkav85 (2. April 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



Milkyway schrieb:


> Oh man, ich hab zuviel Geld ausgegeben.
> Aber die 7970 hat mich durch meinen Monitor so angelächelt...
> 
> Jemand Interesse an ner HD5850?


 
Keine Verkäufe ausserhalb des MP


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Huhu!
Bin endlich wieder on!Das Mitarbeiterchaos geht dem Ende zu:
1 Schwangere
1 Arbeitsunfall und 2 Urlauber
1 Sportverletzung

Und ich habe alles aufgefangen...16 Stunden pro Tag. Jetzt habe ich graue Haare.....unter den Achseln....

Rente einreichen wäre nicht schlecht.

Und Nobbi zieht um!
Zum 30.08. ist das alte Haus Vergangenheit, das neue wird etwas größer, die Werkstatt besser ausgerüstet. Allerdings ist die "Alte" nun schon nicht mehr im Dienst....die Werkstatt natürlich *klonk*

Ich hoffe, dass nun wieder mehr Aktivität kommt


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Optimist.....

Ich plane derzeit auch schon wieder - bis das in die heiße Phase kommt, wird's allerdings noch 'n paar Monate dauern...


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Der Cäptn ist wieder da, Alle sofort auf die Brücke zum Apell!!!


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Bericht über den Zustand des Schiffes:

Schiffswechsel geplant. Dieser ist auch dringend nötig, da wir einen kleinen Unfall mit einem Walfisch hatten, welcher meinte uns auf der A5 Richtung Hamburg die Vorfahrt nehmen zu müssen.

Bericht Ende

Sehr schön, das sie wieder da sind Käptn, das Chaos kehrt zurück!


----------



## inzpekta (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Der Cäptn ist wieder da, Alle sofort auf die Brücke zum Apell!!!


 

Äaaaahhhrrrr... *gähn*... wer stört...?
 

... und wer war das mit der Schwangeren?


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2013)

Melde gehorsamst: WC auf hochglanz poliert!


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Cäptn melde gehorsam, alle Sensoren sind neu auf Chaos kalibriert, der Fernmoddingknopf wurde auf hochglanz poliert mit einer Seltsamen flüssig aus dem Kühlschrank (wer die da wohl hingestellt hat).


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Es ist mir etwas unangenehm, aber wer hat meine Urinprobe aus dem Kühlschrank genommen? Die sollte eigentlich zur Krankenstation.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hi!

Bei mir geht's auch weiter - nach anderthalb Jahren voller (Lebens-)Fails geht ein neues Projekt in die Planungsphase....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (2. Juni 2013)

und bei mir ist kein Ende in Sicht... wenn einer n guten Sysadmin-Job in und um HH weiß, darf mir gerne schreiben! Mein Azubi treibt mich sonst in den Wahnsinn! 
Wer hat den ferngemoddet!?!?

MfG


----------



## coroc (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich glaube, er selbst. Und ich kann mich auch beschweren 

Die Klimaanlage bei uns uim Auto oder meine Eltern wurden ferngemoddet. ICh hab 9h bei 35° im Auto verbracht.


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Es ist mir etwas unangenehm, aber wer hat meine Urinprobe aus dem Kühlschrank genommen? Die sollte eigentlich zur Krankenstation.


 
Ich dachte das wäre Apfelsaft...sorry.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Geschmacklich wohl dann eher Cidre


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Huhu!
Ich hätte das Ende des Chaos nicht beschreien sollen....
Heute ist mal wieder der erste Tag seit LANGEM am eigenen PC.....

Das Mitarbeiterchaos ist noch schlimmer geworden. Momentan wechsel ich mich bei 24-Stunden-Schichten mit mir selber ab. Naja, da kann ich mir wenigstens mal selbst auf die Schulter klopfen.....Als Mitarbeiter des Monats.

Aber ich habe die Werkstatt schon umgezogen! Und sogar aufgebaut! Sieht aber noch etwas wild aus......Und Steckdosen sollte ich irgendwie noch anschließen! Und einen neuen Dremel habe ich auch! Einen kleinen 3000er.....next Generation...
Heute wollte ich sogar etwas modden....leider sind die GfG-Innenblenden irgendwo im neuen Haus verschollen....NobLorRos halt....

Und ich werde kurzfristig meinen PC-Bestand auf nur noch drei verringern.... NBSS, GfG und Elysium. Der Rest muss erst mal auf die Ersatzbank.

So, viele Grüße, ich muss ins Bett!

Euer nobbi


----------



## killer89 (29. Juni 2013)

uiuiui, das hört sich ja reichlich bescheiden an, da hab ich's ja noch gut...

Alles Gute Nobbi, auf das es sich entspannen möge!

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Tja, wenn ich in deiner Nähe wohnen würde, dann könnte meine Frau bei dir arbeiten. Die ist ab September offiziell anerkannte Erzieherin


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Umziehen! Sofort!
Bei freier Werkstattbenutzung und Gratis Farbmuster nach deutschem Reinheitsgebot!!!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Das klingt verlockend  3 gesetzliche Feiertage mehr und Freibier  Ich arbeite ja schon in Bayern...ääh Franken...ist ja nen Unterschied


----------



## inzpekta (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Puhhh...
Gut das meine Frau nur Arbeitskräfte vermittelt.


----------



## axel25 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

@Malkav: Da hat einer aj tatsächlich aufgepasst, dass das ein Unterschied ist.


----------



## nobbi77 (7. August 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Huhu!
So, mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen.
Stand Umzug: Werkstatt ist Semi-Einsatzbereit. Für die Umbaumassnahmen und Sägen, schleifen usw. bereit, Modden nix....
Und die schlimme Nachricht: Nobbi hat im Moment nur 2 PCs im Einsatz.....
OK, der NBSS wird gerade auf 2 AMD HD 7870 XT im CF umgestellt, wird auf DDR3 2400 laufen und dann ist erst mal etwas Schluss mit lustig. Monster wird irgendwann als SLI-PC laufen, Schienenbruchs Wasserkühlung kühlt momentan nur die CPU, allerdings ist der FX 8120 mit 4 GHz darüber nicht böse.
Warum diese "Sparmassnahmen"?
Meine Wohnung ist nur Rudimentär fertig, das neue Dach kommt erst in der letzten August-Woche, das Büro hat heute erst den Esstrich bekommen, das 2. Bad dauert noch ne Woche......aber das neue 500qm große Katzengehege wird diese Woche fertig.

Hmm, ich könnte ja mal Bilder von meinem neuen 20.000 qm großen Anwesen posten, wenn ihr wollt. 
Ach ja, Internet ist momentan auch nur Zeitweise möglich, da Teledoof irgendwie kein vernünftiges Angebot für DSL und Telefon hinkriegt.
Der aktuelle Stand wird wohl Sky-DSL 16000. Inklusive Telefon....
Also, so Long! Und Daumen drücken!


----------



## coroc (10. August 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

*daunmendrück*

Wer ist Schuld wegen der ganzen Baustellen in SH?


----------



## nobbi77 (20. September 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hurra!
Ich bin wieder online!
Was wurde bisher alles ferngemoddet?
-Der Installateur, der das Bad anschließen sollte...er kam erst vor einer Woche...
-Die Elektriker. Das Büro ist immer noch Baustelle, die Lampen kommen nicht ran, das Netzwerk wurde in Eigenleistung angeschlossen....und funktioniert jetzt trotzdem
-Die Telekom....die ist ja immer ferngemoddet...
-Das Internet über Sat....die Technik hatte es nicht hingekriegt, innerhalb von 2 Monaten festzustellen, dass der LNB defekt war. Nach dem Austausch habe ich die Schnauze voll gehabt und selbst installiert. Ergebnis: es läuft trotzdem
-Die Zimmerleute.....Heute wurden endlich die ersten Dachfenster eingebaut.
-EVGA...die haben doch tatsächlich gewagt, meine geplante zweite gtx 660 SC 3GB aus dem Programm nehmen zu wollen

Zusammenfassung: Chaos pur, aber es wird.
Ach ja: NBSS läuft mit 2 HD 7870XT im CF und mit DDR3 2400. Knapp 12000 Punkte im 3dMark 11


----------



## coroc (20. September 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Sonst würde das alles ja gar kein Spaß machen  Es wär ja alles so langwelig ohne fernmodding 

Chaos kenn ich, mein Zimmer willst du nicht sehen.


----------



## nobbi77 (22. September 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Doch, los Bild vom Zimmer!

Büro ist nun technisch auch im Einsatz.
Telefonanlage haben wir auch am laufen.

Der Pellet-Ofen fürs Büro ist da, nur nicht der Kamin...Da muss der Elektroheizkörper erst mal reichen...
Dachfenster sind drin, momentan werden die Dachbalken geschliffen.
Und für den ersten fernseher sind die Halterungen und Fernbedienung endlich wieder gefunden.
Es wird.


----------



## coroc (22. September 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Dazu muss ich erstmal den Foto fuinden  Das dürfte sich als schwierig gestalten 

Wer brauch den schon Heizungen? Für kalte Wintertage gibts ja schließlich AMD Prozzis


----------



## Tgt79 (22. September 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Genau, bei nem FX-9590 wird's auch so schön warm.


----------



## inzpekta (22. September 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Kann ich bestätigen. 

Aber... Warum schleift man Dachbalken?


----------



## nobbi77 (23. September 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Warum die geschliffen werden?
Weil wir beim Dachausbau den Dachstuhl offen lassen, ist höher und sieht genial aus. Und muss zur Holzverkleidung des Daches passen. Daher: SCHLEIFEN!


----------



## nobbi77 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

na typisch:

Wann geht einem das Heizöl aus?
Am Wochenende!
Ich liebe die kalte Dusche.....
Und bei den Heizölpreisen.... also doch mit FX 9590 heizen?  CPU 299,- €.....grmpf...warum habe ich nur beim letzten MB 50 euro sparen wollen?????


----------



## coroc (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Deswegen bewahre ich meinen alten Phenom 2 auch nich auf  mit OC hält der mein Zimmer zumindest schön warm 

Aber, bei uns siehts ähnlich aus. Wir kriegen nämlich ne neue Heizung, schmeißen die Tanks also freiwillig raus


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hmm, noblorros macht also nur zur Zeit Housemodding...Schienenbruch ist auch beim renovieren.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

ahhhmmmm  - und welcher Bl*mann hat meinen Tapezierhelfer gemoddet?


----------



## coroc (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Hmm, noblorros macht also nur zur Zeit Housemodding...Schienenbruch ist auch beim renovieren.....


 BEi uns läuft _noch_ alles nach Plan...


----------



## killer89 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hat Schienenbruch frei? Die Berliner S- und U-Bahnen waren ganz zuverlässig!

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

So, Projekt "nobbi moddet ganzes Grundstück" geht weiter. Im Büro wurde nun endlich der Aussenkamin für den Pelletofen angebracht. Heute wird der Ofen das erste Mal programmiert. Platz für eine Menge Fails.
In meinem Dachgeschoss sind endlich alle Fenster drin. Nun geht es an die Kniestöcke....
Der Zusätzliche Raum in der Scheune nimmt auch Formen an. Wände sind gesetzt.
Der Garten wurde gestern nochmal überarbeitet. Rasen gemäht, Pflanzen mit Rindenmulch versorgt....
20.000qm Grund machen scheinbar etwas mehr Arbeit

Und nächste Woche geht es das erste Mal wohl richtig an die PCs.....
7 PCs überarbeiten mit 1000€ Budget....
Ein paar alte Bekannte sind dabei:
-NBSS
-Little Black Blue
-Heaven
-NCIS
-Elysium
Und zwei neue, kleine Büro-Rechner.
Einen für meine Sekretärin und einen für mich.....
Das erste Mal mit FM2+-HW....

Beim Heaven muss die HW Win 8-tauglich werden, NBSS kriegt eine 240GB SSD, Elysium zwei GTX 660 im SLI-Verbund, NCIS wird etwas angepasst, Little Black Blue erbt gesammelte Hardware für einfache Spiele, ein Büro-PC wird dauerbetriebstauglich ( Der Mini-PC hat es nicht geschafft, schnüff) und mein Arbeitsrechner wird eine Machbarkeitsstudie für aufrüstbare Billig-Komponenten.

Ich glaube, ich muss mal Bilder machen......
Bis später!


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Huhu!

So, mal weniger vom Haus, mal mehr von der Bastelfront.

Meine HW ist nun komplett. Und einige PC`s sind schon vergewaltigt worden.
Der Elysium hat sein SLI-System aus 2 GTX 660 und..... GEIL!!!! rennt wie sau. Kauft ruhig ne GTX 780 LOL 

Der Heaven ist umgebaut. Die neue HW hat mich schon begeistert.
Und nen Test kriegt Ihr auch:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-gigabyte-f2a88xm-d3h-fm2-board-im-test.html

Der Büro-PC für meine Mitarbeiterin ist auch fertig. Allerdings müsste ich mich für die HW fast schämen und daher die Infos nur am Rande:

Athlon II X4 630, 4 GB Gskill DDR3-1600, 500GB WD Caviar Blue Sata 3, XFX GT 240 (Duckundwegrenn), Xigmatek 400 Watt Netzteil, Antec VSK 4000-E (27,-€ neu) und Sony Optiarc SLIM DVD-Brenner. Dazu MS Tastatur und Maus KommaEinfach und ein schwarzer NoName Gehäuselüfter, den ich noch rumfliegen hatte. Kabelmanagement NullnurinsCasegestopft.

Aber: Er lief sofort.
Ach ja, MoBo ist das ASROCK 970DE3/U3S3.

Für meine Mitarbeiter halt nur das Beste....
Klonk! Aua!....Ups, ist ja die Frau von Dr. Schlaf!

Ähh, ein liebevoll zusammengestelltes System was auf Ausgewogenheit, Ergonomie und Zuverlässigkeit ausgelegt ist....(Puhh, Kurve gekriegt)

So, Morgen...KLONK!...Heute kommt dann mehr!


----------



## killer89 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss nochmal doof fragen: was machst du beruflich??? Ich bin hier total verwirrt grad.

MfG


----------



## coroc (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich muss auch Updaten. 

Mein Rechner ist mehr oder weniger erfolgreich vom Mainboard-Karton ins FractalDesgin Define R3 umgezogen  Ich muss sagen, dass es mich wundert, dass der Rechner noch funktioniert. Bei meiner Zerstörungswut.

ABER: Dafür sieht mein Zimmer aus wie ein Schweinestall. Überall liegen Hardware, Kabel, Schraube, sonstige Teile vom R3 und so weiter. Und ich hab wenig Lust aufzuräumen...Nix zu machen.

Laut Profil ist Nobbi ein Einrichtungsleiter (SozPäd) vermutlich also Einrichtungleiter einer Sozialpädgogischen Einrichtung


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

@ coroc: Richtig! Und Selbsständig...selbst und ständig.....
@killer89: Siehe coroc

So, Housemodding geht auch weiter. Da am Montag endlich der Elektriker kommt, muss ich meine Kniestöcke dämmen, das Badezimmer schnell mal Räumlich aufstellen (Trockenbau) und meine Treppe mit einem Geländer versehen.
Und mein Homecinema-System wird komplett unterputz verkabelt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Der Schiffsälteste meldet sich zurück. 

Wenn Hausmodding, denn auch bitteschön richtig. Hat der Elektriker denn schon die Leitungspläne für den automatischen Bierhohler? Und komm jetzt nicht mit der Ausrede, dass du verheiratet bist. Du könntest so ein überlebenswichtiges Teil natürlich auch über  diese neumodische Funkzeug, diesen drahtlos Lan und Blauzahn ansteuern. Wir kommen auch alle zur Einweihungsparty (für mich bitte Kamillentee). 

Wozu brauchst du in deinem Alter denn schon Kniestöcke? Selbst ich kann noch manchmal ohne Krücken laufen. Wenn du da drin zumindest die Steuereinheit für die gemoddeten Rollschuhe - oder diese modischen Einreiher - unterbringen würdest, kommst du auch schneller rum auf der Ranch und kannst deine Mitarbeiter noch öfter zusammensch... 


Schön, dass hier noch mal was passiert. 

LG

PS.: Du willst dein Kino tatsächlich verkabeln? Nein wie rückständig...


----------



## inzpekta (23. Oktober 2013)

Sozialpädagogische Einrichtung...  hmmm.  Und ich dachte das Teil  heißt Enterprise... Oder so ähnlich 

Da muss ich nachher nochmal raus an die Bordwand und gucken. 

Und da muss ja eine qualifizierte Sekretärin mit riesigen... äh... Talenten sein, dass du sie so reich mit ausgewählter Hardware beglückst.


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Nee, sie soll schließlich die NobLorRos Homepage erstellen 
Und wenn nicht, dann schicke ich sie durch meine Nebeneingangstür.....Tür ist drin, natürlich noch keine Treppe nach unten montiert.....


----------



## nobbi77 (2. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Grmpf.....Schreibblockade!

 Ich wollte euch mal wieder etwas Blödsinn gönnen und ne neue Raumschiff NobLorRos-Folge schreiben......Die ersten zwei Sätze und das Konzept waren schnell da und dann.....BAUM...Nix mehr!

 Dann dachte ich an was Neues...Ne Matrix-Verarsche erschien mir doch mal passend...bisschen Retro, was anderes....
 Aus Mr. Anderson wurde Mr. Andersrum, aus Neo wurde Nobbi, aus Morpheus wurde Milcheis.....und dann...Baum!.....Grrr. Ich hasse es...

 Möglicherweise brauche ich einfach ein Paar Anregungen von euch? Helft mir!!!!!


----------



## coroc (2. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich bin für Indiana Jones ähh Indiana Nobbi


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich würde mich über eine Erzählung der Nobbilungen freuen.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Wie wärs mit etwas ganz anderem? Pokemon  Da kann man sich so viele schöne, verrückte Namen ausdenken 

PS: Ich habs geschafft und bin letzte Woche -als ich mir die Noblorros mal kurz für ne Spritztour durch den Gammaquadranten ausgeborgt hatte- geblitzt worden. Mal sehen, wieviel die Intergalaktische Polizei haben will


----------



## coroc (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Man könnte sich auch einiges aus dem Buch G.A.S abgucken. Da gibts herlich verrückte Sachen...  Siehe meine Signatur ^^


----------



## Malkav85 (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

G.A.S.? Das hat aber nix mit Sachen ausm zweiten Weltkrieg zu tun?


----------



## coroc (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ähmm...Nein 

Es hat was mit koscheren Salamis, die als Torpedos verwendet werden, Meisterbrau, einem mutiertem weißen Hai und einem Hochleistungscomputer mit ner KI zu tun


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



coroc schrieb:


> Ähmm...Nein
> 
> (...)einem Hochleistungscomputer mit ner KI zu tun


Ein IPad?


----------



## coroc (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ein IPad?


 Muss ich ebenfalls verneinen 

Der hat ne Stickstoffkühlung...Ist größenwahnsinnig...und kontrolliert Elektroneger...


----------



## Malkav85 (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



coroc schrieb:


> und kontrolliert Elektroneger...


 
Also bitte. 1. nicht das böse "N"-Wort. 2. wenn dann "maximalpigmentierte" und 3. Ich dachte, Baumwolle wird mittlerweile von Maschinen gepflückt  

btw. hört sich das fast so an wie "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxys"


----------



## coroc (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Also bitte. 1. nicht das böse "N"-Wort. 2. wenn dann "maximalpigmentierte" und 3. Ich dachte, Baumwolle wird mittlerweile von Maschinen gepflückt


Es gibt nänmlich keine _Maximalpigmentierten_ mehr. Die wurden durch ein Virus "ausgerottet". Außer jene, die grüne Augen hatte. Das liegt aber nur daran, dass der Erfinder, der KI sich selber schützen wollte, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe ^^ Die KI hat nämlich den Virus erdacht...Die elektronischen _Maximalpigmentierten _machen im Buch einfache Arbeiten ^^



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> btw. hört sich das fast so an wie "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxys"


 Da gibts einige ähnlichkeiten, dass stimmt.


----------



## inzpekta (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ne richtig schön versaute Krankenhausserie,  wo jeder mit jedem mal die Hardware tauscht.  

Oder:
Nobbi... Chroniken eines Modders 
Die Simps... äh ... Semprons
Keinohrnobbi und das Doppelschwanzmännchen
Nobbi Potter und der Orden des Frettchens 
Das ABC-Team
Two and a half GHz
Der Herr der Augenringe
Crocodile Nobbi

Oder einfach eine Ikea-Doku-Soap...


----------



## nobbi77 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hmmm, es wird wohl Zeit für eine kleine Teamsitzung!

 (Schnell einberufen und alle sind da)
 Teamprotokoll der NobLorRos-Modding-Sitzung, Schwerpunkt unsinnige Geschichten
 Anwesende:
 Indiana Nobbi, Dr. Nobbi, Mr. Hype, Käptn Nobbi, Master Nobbi, Nobbi77

 Die Teilnehmer waren sich einig, sich nicht einig zu sein. Mr. Hype bewarf alle anderen mit Tee-Gebäck. Dr. Nobbi weinte ständig, könnte an den Heftzwecken auf dem Stuhl gelegen haben. Indiana Nobbi verschönerte die Kaffeemaschine mit dem Dremel. Master Nobbi nutzte seinen Sleeve, um die anderen mit einer Luke *klonk*

 Käptn Nobbi stellte einen mobilen roten Knopf vor, der künftig die Standard-Ausrüstung komplettieren sollte. Während der Sitzung erhielt er 20 Verlustmeldungen, die sich alle auf Mr. Klutten bezogen....

 Der Vorschlag, Alarm für Modder 11 wurde nach völliger Zerstörung des Sitzungssaals nach verheerender Explosion eines Test-Warpkerns abgelehnt.
 Auch der Vorschlag, eines Kinder-Mods, "Die Biene Nobbi", wurde nach Hanfhonigvergiftung abgelehnt.
 "Criminal Mods" kam auch nicht durch, da niemand Penelope sein wollte...
 Die Mod-Man Prophecys wurde als namentlich interessant, wegen Unkenntnis des Films abgelehnt....
 Pokemon fällt aus, da Indiana Nobbi Pikachu gegessen hat.....

 Im Selbststudium wird nun über ein Musical, ein Drama und ein Monumentalfilmchen nachgedacht....

 Hier stehen nun Modding in the Rain (Musical), Der unglaubliche Hulk (Drama) und die zehn Gebote (Monumental) im Raum.
 Der Herr der Trennscheiben ist auch noch nicht abgehakt, ebenso The Machtnix.

 Nach einer 12 Stündigen Sitzung stehen wir wie üblich vor einem Scherbenhaufen und sind keinen Schritt weiter!
 Ein voller Erfolg....


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Die zehn Gebote. Es muss mal ein Klassiker sein  Wenn Nobbses vom heiligen Tower herunterschreitet und die zehn Gebote des Moddens verkündet...so ein schöner Film


----------



## nobbi77 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ähh, er heisst aber Modses und führt die Stämme NobLorRos ins gelobte Land.....


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Dann hab ich ein schlechtes Remake gesehen...so eine Schande!


----------



## nobbi77 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

du meinst diese schlechte Fassung mit Carlton Medion und Yulchen Nvidia?


----------



## inzpekta (6. November 2013)

Nein, er meint die chinesische Kopie davon...


----------



## nobbi77 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ach, Tiger and Medion??????


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Genau, der alte Schinken, welcher oft vor Weihnachten im TV läuft. Das es damals schon Farbfernsehen gab... ^^


----------



## inzpekta (6. November 2013)

Von brennenden Netzteil beauftragt soll Modses die Sklaverei in Bayern beenden und alle Modder in die Freiheit führen. Aber Pharao Raedon übersteht alle Fernmoddingversuche und lenkt erst ein, als Modses seinen ersten PC auf 8,6GHz übertaktete. Und zwar ohne Wärmeleitpaste... 

Daraufhin fliehen alle, Modses teilt den Bodensee mit einem Steakmesser und so weiter...


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Nachdem ich zuviel Wasser zu Wein werden liese, kann ich mich an die Szene gar nicht erinnern.

btw. wer hat verdammt noch mal!!! mein Windows gemoddet? Habs vorhin erstmal neu installieren dürfen und jetzt läuft es endlich wieder normal.


----------



## Khufu (8. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zuviel Wasser zu Wein werden liese, kann ich mich an die Szene gar nicht erinnern.
> 
> btw. wer hat verdammt noch mal!!! mein Windows gemoddet? Habs vorhin erstmal neu installieren dürfen und jetzt läuft es endlich wieder normal.


 
/me zeigt auf nobby und flüchtet


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hi!

Tja, irgendwer pennt schon wieder auf dem Fernmodding-Knopf: Nobbi kommt nicht auf die PCGH-Seiten, sondern bekommt nur 'ne Fehlermeldung, seine Internetverbidung werde zurück gesetzt.

Alle mal Aufstehen!


----------



## inzpekta (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich hab mir das mal angesehen...

Die Peripherie des Fernmoddinggerätes verursachte eine synergetisch richtungsweisende Anti-Materie-Reaktion der datenimmanent theoretischen Quantenoptimierung und erzeugte dabei eine ideelle Rückkopplung der Bussardkollektoren als Kontrast zur Radikalisierung der Warpfeldtheorien.


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ja, der Fluxkompensator hat aber iwie grad 'n Sprung.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Dann geht verdammt noch mal vom Knopf runter!!!! Hermes ist wohl dauergeschädigt. Ich warte seit 2 Tagen auf mein Paket und ich wär angeblich nicht zuhaus gewesen. 

Wer meldet sich freiwillig um zuzugeben, das mein Klingelknopf, gegen den roten Knopf ausgetauscht wurde und der Bote nun jedes Mal in den Weltraum verschwand und nicht mehr wusste, was er machen wollte?! Ihr könnt einem echt das Wochenende vermiesen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Wer hat mein Windows gemoddet?
Ich mach' gestern Abend - na ja, eigentlich war es eher heut Nacht - 'ne Neuinstallation, alles Tutti.
Heut' früh schmeiss ich die Kiste an - BlueScreen!


----------



## Khufu (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ist doch der normale zustand bei NobLorRos, also beschwer dich nicht.

*kabelklemme heimlich in den Müll entsorg*


----------



## Malkav85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ich möchte hiermit Hermes als neuen NobLorRos Paketdienst bewerben und DHL ablösen. Die haben tatsächlich heute an einem Sonntag (wie unchristlich ) mir mein Paket gebracht. Lustig war zudem noch, dass das Tablet nicht das beschrieben war, sondern sogar eine neuere Modellreihe höher


----------



## coroc (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Angenommen! Hermes schafft es, 20km innerhalb von 2 Tagen zurückzulegen  So langsam ist das auch wieder ne Kunst.


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit Hermes als neuen NobLorRos Paketdienst bewerben und DHL ablösen. Die haben tatsächlich heute an einem Sonntag (wie unchristlich ) mir mein Paket gebracht. Lustig war zudem noch, dass das Tablet nicht das beschrieben war, sondern sogar eine neuere Modellreihe höher


 
Grade wegen des 2. Punktes stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hermes=
 Herrlich Elitärer Ramsch Mit Einer Sendung

 Ich bin wieder drin!
 Irgendjemand ist endlich vom Fernmoddingknopf runtergestiegen!

 Könnte nun einer Mr. Klutten wieder reinholen? Er wurde nonstop rausbefördert.....


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Negativ, der genießt grade die ungemoddete Ruhe. So'n Weichei!


----------



## Klutten (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Könnte nun einer Mr. Klutten wieder reinholen? Er wurde nonstop rausbefördert.....


 
Ich war nie weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tablet und Smileys sind moddingwürdig!!!



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Käptn Nobbi stellte einen mobilen roten Knopf  vor, der künftig die Standard-Ausrüstung komplettieren sollte. Während  der Sitzung erhielt er 20 Verlustmeldungen, die sich alle auf Mr.  Klutten bezogen....



*Hust* ...reine Bedienerfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Die Bildeinbindung wurde wohl etwas übermoddet.


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Ok, dann versuchen wir es mal wieder:

NobLorRos Präsentiert:​ Ein Monumental-Epos biblischen Ausmaßes​ von​ Cmos Bit de Mod​ Die 10 Gebote​ in den Hauptrollen: Casemod Heston als Modses und Yup Brunnen als Ram-Less the Hairless​ Und erstmals Schienenbruch als Prinzessin Cleptomania....*KLONK*​ Teil 1: Der Prinz von Ägypten​ Vor langer Zeit lebte in Ägypten das Volk vom Stamme der NobLorRosser in Sklaverei und tarifgebundener Knechtschaft.​ Phobya Ram-Test der DDR dritte hatte die Idee, zur Motivation mal wieder die Neugeborenen Jungen der NobLorRosser zu dezimieren, als Nobbus der 77.te und seine Gemahlin Coroc ihren Sohn retten wollten. Um den Häschern des Phobya zu entkommen, legten sie ihren Sohn in ein Lian Li PC 8A und setzten ihn in den Nil.....​ 500 Meter Flussabwärts:​ Fürstin Inzpekta geht wie üblich unerlaubt im Nil nackt baden, um so die Götter um Fruchtbarkeit oder eben Empfängnis ohne Schwangerschaftsstreifen zu bitten, als das Lian Li an ihr vorbei schwimmt. Als sie durch das Windowkit schaut, sieht sie den völlig vollgek.....durchgefrorenen kleinen Jungen.​ "Hurra, die Götter haben mich erhört!" ruft sie völlig entzückt, packt das Kind, das Case, die darin befindliche Bedienungsanleitung zum Windelwechseln und macht sich auf zum Phobya.​ Dieser nimmt das Kind freudig als seinen Sohn an, um die Götter und vor allem die Frau nicht zu erzürnen und gibt ihm den Namen Modses. Gemeinsam mit Ram-Less soll er später über Ägypten herrschen....​ 18 Jahre später:​ Modses macht seine Ausbildung zum Bauleiter bei Asus, dem römischen Baumeister. In den Fächern Motivationspeitschen, Essensrationierung und dauerknechten ist er Klassenbester......​ "Oh großer Asus, ich habe eine Idee, diese ewigen schreie der Sklaven zu mildern!"​ "Und wie???"​ "Nun, ich habe da eine kleine Erfindung gemacht!"​ Modses spannt 10 Sklaven in einen Rahmen und lässt sie schnell drehen. Diesen drehenden Rahmen spannt er vor das Fenster der Bauleitung. Die so schreienden Sklaven werden langsam im Gesicht grün, spenden frische Luft und bei zunehmender Übelkeit verstummen sie. Die Sklaven, die diese Folter sehen, sind sofort leise!​ Asus: "Super! Wie willst du diese Erfindung nennen?"​ Modses: "Noiseblocker..."​ ​ Beim üblichen 12 Uhr Auspeitschen spricht ihn ein alter Sklave an...​ "Oh, Modses, du bist dazu auserkoren, das Volk der NobLorRosser zu befreien, denn du bist selbst einer!"​ "Wie kommst du auf dieses schmale Brett???" entgegnet er...​ "Luke,....Modses, ich BIN Dein Vater!!!!"​


----------



## coroc (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

HALLO?! Wer hat denn bitte dein Hirn ferngemoddet und dir die Erlaubnis zur Geschlechtsumwandlung gegeben? Oh, warte, dass muss doch Kluttorix, dieser verflixte Gallier gewesen sein, der seinen Hinkelstein hat auf deinen Schädel fallen hat lassen?


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ok, dann versuchen wir es mal wieder:
> 
> NobLorRos Präsentiert:​ Ein Monumental-Epos biblischen Ausmaßes​ von​ Cmos Bit de Mod​ Die 10 Gebote​ in den Hauptrollen: Casemod Heston als Modses und Yup Brunnen als Ram-Less the Hairless​ Und erstmals Schienenbruch als Prinzessin Cleptomania....*KLONK*​ Teil 1: Der Prinz von Ägypten​ Vor langer Zeit lebte in Ägypten das Volk vom Stamme der NobLorRosser in Sklaverei und tarifgebundener Knechtschaft.​ Phobya Ram-Test der DDR dritte hatte die Idee, zur Motivation mal wieder die Neugeborenen Jungen der NobLorRosser zu dezimieren, als Nobbus der 77.te und seine Gemahlin Coroc ihren Sohn retten wollten. Um den Häschern des Phobya zu entkommen, legten sie ihren Sohn in ein Lian Li PC 8A und setzten ihn in den Nil.....​ 500 Meter Flussabwärts:​ Fürstin Inzpekta geht wie üblich unerlaubt im Nil nackt baden, um so die Götter um Fruchtbarkeit oder eben Empfängnis ohne Schwangerschaftsstreifen zu bitten, als das Lian Li an ihr vorbei schwimmt. Als sie durch das Windowkit schaut, sieht sie den völlig vollgek.....durchgefrorenen kleinen Jungen.​ "Hurra, die Götter haben mich erhört!" ruft sie völlig entzückt, packt das Kind, das Case, die darin befindliche Bedienungsanleitung zum Windelwechseln und macht sich auf zum Phobya.​ Dieser nimmt das Kind freudig als seinen Sohn an, um die Götter und vor allem die Frau nicht zu erzürnen und gibt ihm den Namen Modses. Gemeinsam mit Ram-Less soll er später über Ägypten herrschen....​ 18 Jahre später:​ Modses macht seine Ausbildung zum Bauleiter bei Asus, dem römischen Baumeister. In den Fächern Motivationspeitschen, Essensrationierung und dauerknechten ist er Klassenbester......​ "Oh großer Asus, ich habe eine Idee, diese ewigen schreie der Sklaven zu mildern!"​ "Und wie???"​ "Nun, ich habe da eine kleine Erfindung gemacht!"​ Modses spannt 10 Sklaven in einen Rahmen und lässt sie schnell drehen. Diesen drehenden Rahmen spannt er vor das Fenster der Bauleitung. Die so schreienden Sklaven werden langsam im Gesicht grün, spenden frische Luft und bei zunehmender Übelkeit verstummen sie. Die Sklaven, die diese Folter sehen, sind sofort leise!​ Asus: "Super! Wie willst du diese Erfindung nennen?"​ Modses: "Noiseblocker..."​ ​ Beim üblichen 12 Uhr Auspeitschen spricht ihn ein alter Sklave an...​ "Oh, Modses, du bist dazu auserkoren, das Volk der NobLorRosser zu befreien, denn du bist selbst einer!"​ "Wie kommst du auf dieses schmale Brett???" entgegnet er...​ "Luke,....Modses, ich BIN Dein Vater!!!!"​


 

Allein für Namen wie RAMless verdienst du schon den Literaturnobelpreis, Käptn!


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

hey, du hättest ja auch Esmeralda, die Lieblingsziege von Modses sein können......Ups, kommt später......

 ok, weiter geht es.....(Musste nur kurz mit dem Hund vor die Tür...)


 In der folgenden Nacht wurde Modses von Visionen und Alpträumen geplagt, die ihn mit Bart zeigten, Ziegen Pop...hütend und Stöcke schnitzend...

 Tags darauf befragte er den ältesten der Berater des Phobya, Schrauberopia.
 Dieser gab ihm den Rat, nichts zu tun und zu MSIsis zu beten.

 Von da an war Modses nicht mehr der Selbe. Auspeitschen machte keinen Spass mehr, die Pyramide wirkten langweilig, so ohne Sleeve... Da gab er den Befehl, alle Peitschen der Aufseher mit Rosa Sleeve zu sleeven. Ebenso führte er die 100 Stunden Woche ein, einmal die Woche eine warme Mahlzeit für die Sklaven, kostenlose Bestattungen für die auf dem Bau verunglückten Sklaven und pulverbeschichtete Urnen....

 Die Sklaven begannen, Modses zu mögen. So viel Zuneigung wurde ihnen die letzten 400 Jahre nicht entgegengebracht.....Der Phobya beobachtete nachdenklich das Treiben. Doch als Ram-Less einen Sklaven peitschte, um seine Rückhand zu trainieren, schlug ihn Modses, um ihn davon abzuhalten.
 Der Phobya war erzürnt und verbannte Modses aus Ägypten.

 (Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> hey, du hättest ja auch Esmeralda, die Lieblingsziege von Modses sein können......Ups, kommt später......


 
Auf die Szene sind wir alle besonders gespannt!


----------



## nobbi77 (10. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Hmmm, war Esmeralda nicht die Ziege aus "Der Klempner von Nebenan" mit Quasi Muerto????


----------



## inzpekta (11. November 2013)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Hmmm, war Esmeralda nicht die Ziege aus "Der Klempner von Nebenan" mit Quasi Muerto????



Sofort aufschreiben und merken gegen die nächste Schreibblockade


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Don QuiMod, der einsame Ritter, der gegen Riesen-Lüfter kämpft....

 Ok, wieder zum Topic:

 Teil2: Der brennende Bush

 Modses wanderte durch die Wüste und träumte von Wasserkühlungen, als er von einer Herde Ziegen eingeschlossen wurde. Die Ziegenhirtin Equilibrium hatte es ihm sofort angetan.
 "Was sind das für Ziegen?"
 "Das sind OCZ....Olle Chaotische Ziegen...."

 "Oh, ja...habt ihr noch ne Stelle frei? Hier sind meine Arbeitszeugnisse!"
 "Hmmm, überqualifiziert, Sklaventreiben 1, Schinden 2-......Keine Erfahrungen mit Ziegen...Naja, du bist groß, gutaussehend und ich suche nen Mann. Eingestellt."

 Nach einigen Monaten hatte Modses den Bogen raus. Die Ziegen hatte er voll automatisiert. Sein Hund Rosstäuscher erledigte die Drecksarbeit. Sein Hütestab war pulverbeschichtet und mit Plexi verschönert. Da bellte Rosstäuscher....

 "Ein fremder Mann!" rief Equilibrium.
 "Noctua!" Rief Modses.

 Noctua: Modses, ich habe dich gesucht. Nur mit den Ketten an Händen und Füßen konnte ich nur 400 Meter am Tag schaffen.....Du musst unser Volk befreien! Führe es aus Ägypten.

 Warum ich? Ich bin ein Ziegenhirte mit akademischer Ausbildung!

 Noctua: Oh, was leuchtet da auf dem heiligen Berg? Es ist George W. Bush....und er brennt!
 Modses: Ein brennender Bush? Das muss ich mir ansehen!

 Modses ging auf den heiligen großen Berg, der Großer heiliger Berg ohne Wege hieß, kurz der Asrock....

 Beim brenenden Bush:
 George, was machst du hier, außer rumbrennen?

 George: Nun, als Ex-Präsident mit zweifelhaften Ruf kriegst du nur doofe Jobs, aber ich in Arabien...Ok, weiter im Text....Hallo, Modses, ich bin`s, Gott!
 Modses: Gott? Spielt der nicht beim FC Barcelona? *klonk* Wie soll ich dich anreden?

 Der brennende Bush: HatschihalefOmarbenHatschi....
 Modses: Ähh, wie wäre es mit GOTT?
 Bush: Auch gut. Ich habe einen Job für dich. Führe mein und vor allem dein Volk aus Ägypten, bringe es ins gelobte Land (Bayern) und verkünde meine Gebote, die ich dir per SSD (SteinSchreibDienst) übermitteln werde. Bezahlung ist mies und der Job ist undankbar. Aber so ist es halt als Auserwählter. Festanstellung, ohne Kündigungsrecht, Einstellung ab sofort. Natürlich bist du Krankenversichert.

 Modses ging zurück, mittlerweile zugedröhnt von den giftigen Gasen des Bushes und grauhaarig.

 Noctua, wir gehen nach Ägypten und holen unser Volk. Gott und Q haben mich mit einigen Ausrüstungsgegenständen ausgestattet, um die Mission zu erfüllen.
 Q?
 Q: "Mr. Modses, hier ist ihr Wagen, ein Eselskarren DB 9,  mit Lenkpeitschen, Stahlringfelgen mit 24". Dieser Stock kann sich in Schlangen verwandeln, Codes knacken und Ägyptische Priester formatieren. In iihren Taschen finden sie einen Schlüssel, der jede Pyramide öffnet. Und hier ein weiterer Begleiter, Walther PPK (PriesterPeitschKursleiter). Bitte bringen sie diesmal alles intakt zurück....


----------



## inzpekta (11. November 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht 

Oder Forrest Mod. 
Das Leben ist wie ein Hermes Paket... 
Man weiß nie was man kriegt.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

 der war gut. Zumal ich echt überrascht war, dass das Tablet ein BioniQ HD statt dem Vorgänger "pro" war 

Die Geschichte mit den 10 Geboten gefällt mir sehr gut. Man sollte wirklich mal überlegen, ein Buch zu schreiben und das evtl. als PDF auf eine PCGH DVD zu bringen


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Zur gleichen Zeit in Ägypten:

 Phobya Ram-Test der DDR 3te liegt im Sterben. Ram-Less the Hairless und Prinzessin Pommes neee Fritten sitzen am Sterbebett und warten darauf, dass die Götter HAMA und Phantek sich des Phobyas annehmen.

 Ram-Test: Wieviel Zeit habe ich noch?
 Schrauberopia: Nun, das Gedeck am Abendessenstisch kann wieder abgeräumt werden.....5 Minuten. Macht schnell!
 Pommes neee Fritten: Ich habe euch immer geliebt!

 Ram-Test: Nun ja, nach "Du weisst schon wer", den Namen sollen wir ja nicht mehr aussprechen, Juwelen, GoforGold und den Palastwachen, Eselsmilchbädern, dem Edelholzbett aus Ikearian und den Kirsch Schreibtafeln komme ich ja dann doch an Stelle 427....

 Ram-Less: Ach mit Voldemort hattest du auch was?

 Ram-Test: Mensch, seid ihr blöd....MODSES!

 "Ach so!"

 Pommes neee Fritten: Ich vermisse seinen....Stab....

 Ram-Test: Ram-Less, ich weiss, du wirst neue Managementtechniken einführen, Massenentlassungen usw., nur um die Aktienkurse zu korrigieren und deine Kriege zu finanzieren...

 Ram-Less: Nun, feindliche Zepter....

 Ram-Test: Modses.....Arrrrghhhhhh......

 Ram-Less: Bitte mein Gedeck an den Kopf der Tafel räumen und den Thron neu sleeven. Ich bin jetzt Phobya!


----------



## coroc (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

 Vielen Dank für die GEschichte 

Auf eine neue Folge


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

*Drööööööööööhn* Alarm, Lokalanestesischer Stromausfall in der Kryokammer! *Dröööööööööhn* 

*gähn...schmatz* "Was..wer wie wo....."*klonk* "Aua mein Kopf!" Wo sind denn alle? 

"Mr. Ramda an Brücke bitte kommen!"
*kchrrrrrrmahfrchhhht*
"Verdammte Technik." 

"Computer, Notiz an den Captain: Hier spricht Mr. Ramda. Sie haben mich seit 9 Monaten in der Kryo Kammer vergessen!!!!  Notiz ende."

*schnarch*


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Support-Shop - Wir modden alles,ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!  Neue Serie: NCIS, Post 5162*

Käptn Nobbi: Mr. Ramda, gehen sie sich aufwärmen, am Warpkern geht es am schnellsten, ich muss erst noch die 10 Gebote in der NobLorRos-Fassung, ausgezeichnet mit allen verfügbaren Oscars, anschauen......


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2013)

Teil 3: Beim Phobya

 Modses, Noctua, Walther, Equilibrium, Esmeralda und der gemeinsame Sohn Kevin fahren im DB 9 nach Ägypten
 Unterwegs treffen sie noch einige Anhalter......

 Modses: "Hallo, wo wollt ihr hin?"
 Frodo: "Fahren sie zufällig über Mordor?"
 Gollum: "Mein Schatz!"
 Modses: "Tut mir leid, falscher Film!"

 Nach 1 Woche kommen sie in Ägypten an.
 "Hier hat sich ja einiges verändert....Casinos, Kanalisation, Aquatun...Aquädukt, Apophes-Theken und sogar einen Flohmarkt!"
 "Nun,(kratz), du bist zu nah dran vorbei gefahren, wir haben (kratz) einige Flöhe mitgenommen....."

 Am Palast:
 "Guten Tag, ich parke ihren Karren, ziehen Sie eine Nummernsteintafel, sie werden dann aufgerufen..."

 "...König Alfons der Viertelvorzwölfte mit Emma und Sklave Jim!"
 König Alfons:"Viele Grüße von der Insel mit zwei Bergen. Hier mein Geschenk: Jim Knopf!"
 Jim Knopf: "Ey, das ist nicht fair und..."*klonk*
 Ram-Less: "Danke, dem werde ich aber erst noch Manieren beibringen müssen!"
 Emma: "Trööt Tuuuut!"
 Tuut Änch Amrum: "Ja, was denn?"

 Modses: "Ram-Less, lass mein Volk ziehen!"
 Schrauberopia:" Ziehen, ja, erst Nummer ziehen! Du hast dich vorgedrängelt!"

 Ram-Less: "Modses, alte Zecke! Lebst du auch noch? Hübsche Ziege!"
 Modses: " Ähh, das ist Equilibrium, meine Frau..."

 Ram-Less:"Volk ziehen lassen....Ok, sie ziehen ab sofort alle Karren selbst. Zur Kostenersparnis werden alle Räder abmontiert. Und sie machen Ziegel ohne Stroh!"
 Modses:" Das wirst du bereuen! Ich werde mit Hilfe meines Gottes dein Land mit Plagen übersähen, Not bringen und Dir das Finanzamt auf den Hals schicken!"
 Erbost wirft er seinen Stab zu Boden...

 "Seht, der Stab verwandelt sich in....einen Regenschirm??????
 Modses: " Ähhh, das war anders geplant......"
 Ram-Less: " Toller Trick! Können meine Priester auch!"

 Die Priester werfen auch ihre Stäbe zu Boden. Es kommen ein Fön, ein Toaster und ein Radio.....
 Plötzlich beginnt es zu regnen....im Palast! Modses nimmt den Schirm. Die Elektogeräte sind zerstört......

 Noctua: " Irgendwie habe ich mir das anders vorgestellt......"
 Walther: "Die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich"

 Bei den NobLorRossern: 
 "Na toll, nun müssen wir wieder mehr arbeiten und dann noch Ziegel ohne Stroh!"
 Modses:" Dann holt euch das Stroh doch da, bei diesem Typen...."

 Vogelscheuche: Aua, lasst das, ich ....AARGHHHH!
 Blechmann: Blöd gelaufen, lasst uns abhauen!
 Löwe: Schade um die Vogelscheuche! Da, der gelbe Steinweg.....
 Hexe: Ja, bevor sie noch Wasser auf mich kippen......
 Zauberer: ich hab gesagt, das die Deppen hier noch kein Musical machen.......

 Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## inzpekta (11. November 2013)

Du bist ja richtig in Schreiblaune...


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2013)

Danke Captain, Sir! Seit wir die neuen Pentiums am Warpkern haben spare ich mir das Geld für den Ägypten Urlaub!

Habe mich neu eingekleidet, könnte mich wer über den aktuellen Status unterrichten? Leide leider an akuter Lesefaulheit.


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2013)

Ich muss ja meine Schreibblockade aufholen


----------



## nobbi77 (12. November 2013)

Teil 27: Die 7 Plagen.....

Modses: "Ich kann immer noch nicht glauben, dass der Stab nicht funktioniert, wie er soll...."

Kevin:"Ähh, es könnte daran liegen, dass du meinen hast...ich hatte ihn nachgebaut.....Ich gebe Dir den hier besser wieder!"

Modses: "Nun Kevin....*klonk* Lasst unser Volk wissen, dass Sie mit Getränken haushalten müssen! Sie sollen sich Vorräte anlegen! Ich gehe Ram-Less ärgern!"

Wieder im Palast:

Ram-Less:"Heute wollen wir den Göttern danken und das gereinigte Wasser dem Nil spenden, damit er...."

Modses:"Ram-Less, lass mein Volk ziehen! Sonst wird es dein Volk bereuen!"

Ram-Less: "Boah...Willst es mit Regenschirmen verhauen???"

Modses hält seinen Stab ins Wasser....

Schrauberopia: "Seht, es verfärbt sich....Rosa!"

Pommes neee Fritten: "Ihhh, wenn es wenistens Rot oder Blut wäre...."

Die NobLorRosser waren vorbereitet, einige hatten es nur falsch verstanden....

Nach einer Woche war das Wasser wieder klar, allerdings starben 200 NobLorRosser, die anstatt Wasser Schnaps und Wein tranken. Bei 3 Litern am Tag....

Modses: " Nun, Ram-Less, an diesen Plagen wirst du dich besonders erfreuen...als Tierfreund...."

Sieben Tage lang dröhnten nun Fliegen, Mücken, Zecken und Volksmusikkapellen durch Ägypten....Die Insekten konnten die Ägypter noch verkraften, aber als am 7. Tag Florian Silbereisen kam, wurden die ersten Stimmen lauter, die NobLorRosser ziehen zu lassen....

Die nächste Plage wurde noch härter für die Ägypter: Sie mussten eine Woche die Dreharbeiten von Sklaventausch, Phobya sucht Frau, die strengsten Priester der Welt, S11-Sklaventreiber im Einsatz, die Palastküchentester und Cindy aus Makedonien ertragen...

Als dann noch das Formel Pferd Wagenrennen von Juda Ben Hup auf einem Roten Bullen gewonnen wurde, musste Ram-Less handeln!

Ram-Less:"Back to the Roots! Wir bringen mal wieder alle Erstgeborenen um bei den NobLorRossern! Kommt immer wieder gut an!"

Modses behielt die Ruhe.
"Bestreicht eure Türen mit dieser roten Kühlflüssigkeit! Dann wird der Tot an euch vorbeiziehen!"
Noctua besuchte seine angebetete Elsbeth, die als Sklavin beim Bauleiter Donald Trumpusia wohnte und bemalte gegen seinen Willen die Türe mit roter Kühlflüssigkeit.
In der folgenden Nacht kam der Tot zu besuch...

Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## inzpekta (12. November 2013)

Ähem... Bescheidene frage:

Wo sind die anderen 23 Teile?


----------



## nobbi77 (12. November 2013)

Ich bin bei NobLorRos Käptn, kein Mathematiker


----------



## inzpekta (12. November 2013)

Guten Argument!


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Es ist später Abend (oder ist es Morgen? Auf der Noblorros ist es irgendwie immer Dunkel in letzter Zeit!) und Mr. Ramda hat sich mittlerweile von 
seinem langen Schlaf erholt. Da er leider nicht mit auf die zur Zeit stattfindende Außenmission durfte dachte er sich das es doch mal Zeit für einen 
Hardwaretechnischen Umschwung wäre. So nahm er sich die Spaltaxt vom Holodeck und den letzte Woche replizierten Plasmaschneider 
(Die Tür meiner Schalldusche klemmte!) und begann sein System zu zerlegen. 

Nachdem alles an vorbeitreibende Petsegehalianer verkauft wurde überlegt er sich nun ob er den Neuaufbau seines Systems nicht langsam einmal wagen solle.

**kkkcchhhrhrrrrrr* *

"Mr. Ramda an Captain Nobbi! Erbitte Sperrung des schönen roten Knopfes für 2 Wochen und genehmigung für den Neuaufbau des Computersystems auf Deck 7!


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ui. Der rosa Riese NobLo-Com schaltet meinen Transreceiver auf meinem Raumschiff am 3.1. endlich frei. Nachdem WoDaTelefon meinen Antrag mal bearbeitet hatte, hat es ja "nur" einen Monat gedauert... Und das in dem heutigen Jahrhundert. 

*Zeter* VERKLAGEN SOLLTE MAN DIE BANDE! *schimpf* MHM!? Ich brauche Beruhigungspillen! Sofort!


----------



## Der Maniac (22. Dezember 2013)

Das tut mir Leid, die sind uns beim letzten Stop irgendwie alle abhanden gekommen...

Wer hat die bloß alle mitgehen lassen? 

Und wieso schläft unser Captain seit fast 3 Wochen durch?


----------



## axel25 (5. Januar 2014)

Axel25 meldet sich nach einer längeren Irrfahrt wieder an Bord. 

@Maniac: 3 Wochen?  Wir warten seit ungefähr 4 Jahren darauf, dass unser Maschinenwart (derLordselbst) wieder auftaucht.
Rossi und Kasper fehlen auch seit längerem.


----------



## jamie (5. Januar 2014)

Käpt'n Nobbi, dringende Eilmeldung aus dem Maschinenraum. Anscheinend gibt es einen Fehler mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis. Irgendein Schmalspurraumfahrer muss wohl während der Kippenpause die Tür offen gelassen haben und jetzt sind die neuen, liebevoll erstellten Einträge des Inhaltsverzeichnisses in den Tiefen des Alls verschwunden.


----------



## nobbi77 (30. März 2014)

Piep! Bin wieder da. Innenmodding des Hauses ist (fast) fertig. Wenn meine Frau mit dem Putzen fertig ist, schicke ich mal Bilder!
 "Schatz?"
 "Ja?"
 *KLONK*......
 Ok, ich sollte wohl helfen. Ich reinige mal die Farbmuster im Kühlschrank.....

 Irgendwie wurde der PC-Moddingraum heimlich mit einer Modelleisenbahn bestückt.....
 Egal, habe ja noch mehr Zimmer im Haus.....Gästezimmer werden ja irgendwie überbewertet....

 Und zwei (alte) Projekte werden gerade überarbeitet. Old School und TATA.... The Dark Side!
 Wenn ich die dämliche Kamera gefunden habe, mache ich Bilder in den jeweiligen Threads!

 Und einen neuen Praktikanten hat Noblorros auch wieder: NLR-Steven. er hat die bauliche Verantwortung für Old School übernommen und macht seine Sache echt gut.

 Jetzt kommen endlich wieder mehr Chaotische Posts, da ich irgendwie mit dem Innenausbau voll eingedeckt war und etwas arbeiten musste ich auch.....
 Also, danke fürs warten....*klonk* Ok, gelobe Besserung!

 Euer Nobbi


----------



## Malkav85 (30. März 2014)

Hallo Käptn. Tut mir sehr leid, das Sie arbeiten mussten. Eigentlich erledigt das doch immer Mr. Klutten und das MHM. Aber Hauptsache Ihr Quatier ist wieder sauber. Ich machte mir schon Sorgen, weil nachts immer helles Licht unter dem Türschlitz schien und es ganz komische Geräusche gab. Vom bekannten "klonk" mal angesehen. War des Öfteren ein röcheln.


----------



## nobbi77 (30. März 2014)

Das Röcheln waren die Tribbles. Mr. Schienenbruch hatte sie gefüttert und dann bei 23468777 Stück wurde die Atemluft im Quartier etwas dünn....Ich habe sie dann zu Mr. Klutten gebeamt....


----------



## Malkav85 (30. März 2014)

Ach deshalb die langen Haare und der Vollbart. Hatte ihn erst mit Admiral Stephan verwechselt.


----------



## inzpekta (30. März 2014)

Habe gerade Nachricht von Mr. Klutten erhalten.
Er beschwert sich das sich der Pelz über seinem Mittagessen seit neuestem bewegt.

Habe ihm den Knopf zum Pelzentferner neu beschriftet!
Der neben dem großen roten ... an der Schleu... Ouh ...


----------



## coroc (30. März 2014)

Zur Stelle, Käptn!

Werde den Kampf gegen die Eisenbahn starten, sobald ich mit Schulaufgaben fertig bin!  Ich lasse mich nicht schlagen, meine Zinnoldaten sind bereit.


----------



## Gripschi (30. März 2014)

Kann es sein das euer Tank leck ist? 
Weil es hier tropft ohne Wolken.

So Ich würde gern meine 7870 zu einer Kratos R9 666 umbauen lassen sowie mein Deep Silence 2 in ein Deep Space.

Bin ich hier richtig?


----------



## nobbi77 (30. März 2014)

Auf jeden Fall! Diese simplen Umbauten erledigt Mr. Schienenbruch.....mit dem Vorschlaghammer.....


----------



## nobbi77 (31. März 2014)

Die 10 Gebote​ 
 Folge 48: Mutter, der Mann mit dem Tot ist da!

 In dieser Nacht war es dunkel wie nie. Sogar die Sterne wurden schwarz weggemoddet. Eine Nebelschwade schlich durch die Strassen......

 Modses: Jungs, das gibt uns genügend Zeit für Wein, Weib und Gebet!

 Während die NobLorRosser das traditionelle Abendmahl zu sich nahmen mit verschimmeltem Brot und abgestandenem Wein, klopfte es an der Tür. Es war Cammenberta, die Tochter des Käsekönigs und die Frau des verstorbenen Phobya und Modses Ziehmutter....(Ächz, nie wieder so lange Titel...)
 Modses: Cammenberta, nimm was zu essen, wenn dir schlecht wird, macht nix. Besser übel als tot.

 Im Palast war der Phobya außer sich. Immer mehr Meldungen über Verstorbene kamen herein.

 Ramless the Hairless: Grmpf! Ich wollte doch alle umbringen und jetzt das! 

 Da zog auch der Nebel durch die Tore des Palastes......

 Pommes Nee Fritten: Buhuhu! Unser Sohn.......

 Piep: Aufgrund der Grausamkeit dieser Szene muss die Zensurschere eingreifen. Hier zum Ausgleich Werbung für Inkontinenzeinlagen.......

 Der Phobya war gebrochen und ließ Modses zu sich kommen.

 Ramless the Hairless: Du hast gewonnen! Ihr dürft ziehen! Und ähhh, kann dein Gott zufällig meinen Sohn wiederbeleben? Wäre echt nett, er hat morgen ein Auspeitschturnier und....

 Modses: Du hast doch selbst genug Götter.....Wir müssen packen!

 Donaldus Trumpius: Ey, wieso habt ihr meine Tür beschmiert????? Jetzt muss ich mit euch aus Ägypten raus.

 Modses: Mann, ist doch cool. Wir werden ein paar Jahre umherirren, uns verfahren, hunderte Verluste haben und das gelobte Land sehen. Von Einreise hat der Herr allerdings irgendwie nix gesagt.....

 Die Stämme NobLorRos sammelten sich hinter ihren Bannern. Asus, XFX,MSI,Gigabyte....alle kamen.

 Modses: Hey, dieser Stamm ist ja cool drauf! Sie haben einfach Räder an ihre Häuser gebaut und können so alles ohne Probleme mitnehmen. Wer sind die?

 Schrauberopia: Sie nennen sich Holländer......

 Mit der Startfanfare ging es los. Die Stämme bewegten sich in Richtung Süden......Nur die Holländer nach Norden.......
 (Jetzt wissen wir, warum so viele Wohnwagen unterwegs sind....eine Jahrtausende alte Tradition...)

 Nach zwei Tagen hatte sich der Phobya wieder gefangen und stellte fest, dass er irgendwie einen Fachkräftemangel im Bereich des Pyramidenbaus hatte....

 Ramless the Hairless: Macht die Armee mobil! Wir holen die Fachkräfte zurück!!!!!

 Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Gripschi (31. März 2014)

Baut Ihr mir einen Warpantrieb mit Gellarfeldgenerator?

Dafür bekommt Ihr ein Abo.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. März 2014)

Nun, inklusive Fernmodding der gesamten Hardware kostet es dann nur lumpige 5.678.987,98 €


----------



## Gripschi (31. März 2014)

Wat!+!

Dat geht billiger. Höchstens 1000000.

Wucher hoch Pi


----------



## inzpekta (31. März 2014)

Ähem... Du spricht mit dem Käptn...
So ein Fernmodding ist halt nicht billig.

Das ganze Zeitreisen, das neu Erfinden des Rades und von Nutten und Black Jack mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## coroc (31. März 2014)

SOS!

MS Phantom coroc versinkt grade in Arbeit. Bin auf Kollisionskurs mit dem Asteroid der Hausaufgaben...Bräuchte dringend Hilfe... 



@inzpekta: Meintest du nicht Klutten statt Nutten...


----------



## Gripschi (31. März 2014)

Dann Zahl ich aber erst nachdem Test der Ware damit ihr mir keine Kluttenbaren untetdchiebt.

Hausaufgaben sind wie Katzen jammern.


----------



## inzpekta (31. März 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> SOS!
> 
> MS Phantom coroc versinkt grade in Arbeit. Bin auf Kollisionskurs mit dem Asteroid der Hausaufgaben...Bräuchte dringend Hilfe...
> 
> ...




Was gehste auch zur Schule...


----------



## coroc (31. März 2014)

Ich wurde gezwungen...

Außerdem muss ich in Chemie ja wieder sinnlosen Mist lernen...Was ist die Hauptstadt der Schweiz?


----------



## Gripschi (31. März 2014)

Istanbul?

Nutzen Chemie zur Sprengstoff Herstellung....


----------



## coroc (31. März 2014)

Falsch, Singapur.


----------



## Gripschi (31. März 2014)

Dachte immer si heißt unsere Hauptstadt.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. März 2014)

Hauptstadt der Scheiz ist natürlich Grüetzitown....

Und mein Tagebuch hat eben die 40000 Hits geknackt! (Stolz)
Läuft ja erst seit vier Jahren.....


----------



## inzpekta (1. April 2014)

Wie ein guter Gebrauchter...
10000 pro Jahr


----------



## killer89 (5. April 2014)

Könnte ich mal bitte die Rechnung fürs Fernmodding meines Lebens haben, damit ich nicht noch für die nicht gezahlten Mahnungen gemoddet werde?

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (10. April 2014)

hey, wir sind damit noch gar nicht fertig!


----------



## killer89 (10. April 2014)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> hey, wir sind damit noch gar nicht fertig!


Danke, hab's heut gemerkt... will auspennen und hab dann von 9 bis 19:00 Uhr durchgearbeitet, weil irgendwie unser FS durcheinander war 

MfG


----------



## coroc (11. April 2014)

Sodele, einer der Herrschaften ist wohl aufgewacht und ist unbemerkt vom Fernmoddingknopf aufgestanden  Der erste schöne Tag seit langem


----------



## inzpekta (11. April 2014)

Da muss der Keil rausgesprungen sein...
Ich erledige das sofort.


----------



## Khufu (11. April 2014)

/me verteilt schnell einen frisch erstellen sekundenkleber teppich um Mr. Inspekta*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Februar 2015)

"Pffffffffffft ...."

Manoman ist das staubig hier..... 

Und erst die vielen Spinnweben....  

Passt irgendwie zu NobLorRos ..... 

Noch jemand hier ??? 
Noch jemand Interesse ???
Lebt hier noch jemand ???

UND

Was soll das  ganze hier überhaupt ??? Wieso ??? Weshalb ??? Warum ??? 
Hat das ganze hier überhaupt einen Sinn ??? 
Oder ist das hier nur Blödsinn ???

Fragen über Fragen ....

Coming soon
 MFG


----------



## inzpekta (1. März 2015)

Ich stehe hier seit fast einem Jahr in Sekundenkleber... Ich kann gar nicht weg


----------



## NCphalon (2. März 2015)

EEEEEEEEEEY dachte ich schnei mal wieder rein


----------



## coroc (2. März 2015)

Ahhh...Hilfe, das RL holt mich ein...bitte rettet mich! Ich habe über ein Jahr gebraucht um zu fliehen und jetzt ist es wieder hinter mir her!

Coroc meldet sich zum Dienst.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. März 2015)

Hallihallohallöle.....

Boh ey ..... hier sind ja doch noch einige .....

Sorry ..... bin am Schreibtisch eingeschlafen .....

Ähhhhhhh.... welchen Tag haben wir heute ????

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. März 2015)

gestern....


----------



## Khufu (3. März 2015)

sicher? hab gedacht es ist morgen ........ oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. März 2015)

Hilfffeeeeeeeee ..... 

_*Welches Jahr ????????????????????*_ 

Mfg


----------



## inzpekta (3. März 2015)

Hmmm... Mal sehen... 
Mondschatten ins Verhältnis zu den aktuellen Butterpreisen setzen, daraus die Quersumme mit der Anzahl der Löcher in Kluttens Socken multiplizieren... dann hätten wir demnach das Jahr 6.47€...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. März 2015)

Hähhhhhhh ????


----------



## Khufu (6. März 2015)

er meint 

*aktuellen Kassenzettel raussuch, die Quersumme des Einkaufs mit den letzten Weltuntergangs Prophezeiungen Dividier*

2015 .... oder so


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. März 2015)

eher 'oder'


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. März 2015)

Oh man ..... 

Ich dachte es wäre noch 2012 .....

Hab ich lange geschlafen.....

Wer hat meinen Wecker Ferngemoddet ??? 

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (9. März 2015)

Meinen schönen Diddlewecker von den Transgenderianern den ich dir letztes Weihnachten geschenkt habe? Wusste ich doch, das da ein Trojaner drauf ist.


----------



## Khufu (13. März 2015)

*leise kichernd den gut versteckten fernmoddingknopf drück*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. März 2015)

Khufu schrieb:


> *leise kichernd den gut versteckten fernmoddingknopf drück*





Mhhhhh.....

Mal was anderes..... soll ich einen neuen Mod bauen ???? 

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2015)

Bist du bekloppt? Natürlich!  

btw. bin ich vorhin mal kurz mit dem IE im Internet gesurft. Ohne FireFox und Adblock kommt man sich da vor, als hätte einer den Fernmoddingknopf gedrückt. Lauter blinkende Bildchen, Laufbanner und aufdringliche Frauen


----------



## inzpekta (22. März 2015)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes..... soll ich einen neuen Mod bauen ????






MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Bist du bekloppt? Natürlich!



Na los... Rück raus mit der Sprache... wir warten...


----------



## Kaspar (22. März 2015)

Mahlzeit 

Das ist echt der Wahnsinn, die unendliche Erfolgsgeschichte von NobLorRos.
Guckt man hier einfach 2 Jahre nicht vorbei und schon ist alles beim alten. 
Habe eben mal "Die 10 Gebote" durchgelesen und es ist so schön,
das der Nobbi einfach immer wieder vollkommen bescheuerte Ideen hat. 

PS: Den Krankenschein für den Ausfall die letzen 2 Jahre auf dem Raumschiff reiche ich natürlich nach.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. August 2018)

*Ich weiß ich habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen.....*

*Leider habe ich gerade erfahren, das "Nobbi77" mit 49 Jahren gestorben ist...... 

Ruhe in Frieden .... du wirst mir fehlen ..... 

Damit bin nur noch ich von NobLorRos übrig .....

Mfg*


----------



## Malkav85 (24. August 2018)

Bitte was? Das ist eine ziemlich heftige Nachricht. 

Mein Mitgefühl an die Familie  Der Captain ist von der Brücke gegangen.


----------



## inzpekta (28. August 2018)

Wirklich heftig!
Ich schließe mich dem Beileid an... Es war mir eine Ehre Captain!


----------

